# Ichigo 100%



## thedemonfox (Nov 10, 2004)

how many chapters are in this manga and is it already finished or is it still going on?


----------



## thedemonfox (Nov 10, 2004)

yea i just read chapter 88 and i need more im going to die from withdrawal mainly cause i read 85 chapters yesterday >.>


----------



## ZeQueH (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn it took me a week to get to chapter 53. Instead of going in withdrawal waiting for the next chapter of Ichigo to release you should try some similar manga like Open Sesame/Pastel/Gacha Gacha/I's/IO


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 10, 2004)

thedemonfox said:
			
		

> yea i just read chapter 88 and i need more im going to die from withdrawal mainly cause i read 85 chapters yesterday >.>




You beat me, it took me almost two day to read up tp chapter 87.


----------



## thedemonfox (Nov 10, 2004)

yea i was sick lol and those ppl need to work faster lol


----------



## ttestagr (Nov 19, 2004)

i still need to read 86


----------



## paueu (Nov 21, 2004)

god, this manga is so great... i'm in love with nishino XD~~~ ... btw could those yanime/aw work faster >_____> ....
i am dying to see ch90 ...ghrrrrr


----------



## kane_x (Nov 24, 2004)

This manga is pretty good, started to read it last thursday and I've become totally addicted to it... I just love the story and the characters... Plus I'm quite envious of Junpei, he's basicly a loser and yet still all the hot chicks fall for him... Why can't something like that happen in real life?


----------



## newport (Nov 24, 2004)

you guys are gonna be blown, one of the original girls gets taken somewhere past ch.100


----------



## paueu (Nov 29, 2004)

wtf.. fcken spoilerer.. good i didn't understand  ... ban for him :|


----------



## newport (Nov 30, 2004)

wow, you recommend a ban for that, geez yur a dick, i hope you get yur ass kicked and taken fer yur money


----------



## thedemonfox (Nov 30, 2004)

i love this series they do need to work faster*pulls out the whip* like they were when they pumping it out like twice a week lol


----------



## newport (Nov 30, 2004)

yea i was lucky, iwas introduced to this series when they were up in th 60-70's so i got to read alot of it in one sitting :NF smile:


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 30, 2004)

thedemonfox said:
			
		

> how many chapters are in this manga and is it already finished or is it still going on?




Last time i heard it was 133 chapters so far, of course they are raw.  This series shows no signs of ending any time soon.


----------



## fuwafuwa (Dec 3, 2004)

I read the first 20ish chapters a very, very long time ago. But from what I remember, the main character is total idiot.


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

currently 241 episodes of naruto and were still going strong!!!


----------



## Kaos (Jan 4, 2005)

*Ichigo 100%*

Anyone reading this magna i just read the first 6 vol in 1 day  its that good and the girls are so cute   i think its a must read and it's very popular


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 4, 2005)

Is not that good, it just have adorable girls.There already a thread about this around here.


----------



## SabakuKyuu (Jan 4, 2005)

I beg to differ, I love the series as much or possibly more than Naruto and i can't wait until someone subs the OVA already!!!


----------



## FoX_DeMoN_NaRuTo (Jan 4, 2005)

OVA? theres an anime??? if there is, tell me where 2 dl


----------



## Fuko (Jan 8, 2005)

I love this manga... it's on weekly shonen jump, ryt? on what ch. is the latest?


----------



## kane_x (Jan 8, 2005)

SabakuKyuu said:
			
		

> I beg to differ, I love the series as much or possibly more than Naruto and i can't wait until someone subs the OVA already!!!



What, there's an OVA?! Aw man, I hope it gets subbed soon. 
I just love the whole series so much. It kills me to wait the next chapter... 



			
				Shin_Haruno said:
			
		

> love this manga... it's on weekly shonen jump, ryt? on what ch. is the latest?



The latest is chapter 95.


----------



## Kaos (Jan 8, 2005)

Which of the girls would you pick? I would pick tsukasa she's so cute but its a hard decision so many hot girls to chose from.


----------



## kevin77 (Jan 8, 2005)

good question.

They all have different personalities, but they are all adorable. 

I'd go with Nishino Tsukasa coz she is the modern girl type. (Aya is just too conservative and shy, while the other is just way too wild and shameless)


----------



## SabakuKyuu (Jan 8, 2005)

Its all in my sig


----------



## ChaochroX (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmm well what is it about pure strawberries and hot girls?


----------



## Shrimpie (Jan 8, 2005)

I just read a couple of pages (first 30 of first volume), and it's kinda funny...
Hmmm, strawberry panties :shoked


----------



## kane_x (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd pick Toujou. She's my favorite girl in the series, Nishino is pretty good too, but I like the mysterious strawberry panties girl the best.


----------



## roguenoir (Feb 13, 2005)

Haha.. this one's so hilarious and ecchi.  Hopefully in the end the main character will have his intimate moment with the girl of his choice w/o it being interrupted. I can't wait for the OVA to come out.


----------



## Skyexx (Feb 23, 2005)

*Anyone read Ichigo 100%?*

Well, I am right now, and I really don't think I should ever had started... Its like crack, you know its bad, but you keep on going...

So yeah, I'm at Chapter 59, and the main character is such an idiot. This manga is actually quite interesting, but meh, I don't know. What do you all think?


----------



## Hinata123 (Feb 23, 2005)

never heard of it whats it about?


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 23, 2005)

Hinata123 said:
			
		

> never heard of it whats it about?



_"Manaka Junpei, a student who dreams of making a movie, goes up to his school's roof and is suddenly surprised when a girl drops in front of him. Manaka is so stunned, he cannot remember anything about her except her strawberry panties. In his quest to find this girl, his love adventure begins...but in the end, which strawberry panties girl will he be with? Or will he be with any of them at all?"_ 

There's alreay a thread for ichigo 100% but yeah, it's one of my fave mangas at the moment. I'm up to chapter 108 and manaka still really hasn't chosen which girl he likes, which is slightly annoying but still fun. Due to his indesisiveness though, I would probably burst out laughing if all the girls just gave up on him and lef.t


----------



## Skyexx (Feb 23, 2005)

> never heard of it whats it about?




Its pretty much a romantic comedy. Something like I"s, Love Hina, Patel, etc. If you've ever read any of this sort, you would know that the main character in these manga, are complete dumbasses, usually surrounded by hot girls who only like him....


----------



## pakku (Feb 23, 2005)

It's pretty good for some "light reading."

Err... ahem.


----------



## Ingoman (Feb 23, 2005)

Link3490 said:
			
		

> Well, I am right now, and I really don't think I should ever had started... Its like crack, you know its bad, but you keep on going...
> 
> So yeah, I'm at Chapter 59, and the main character is such an idiot. This manga is actually quite interesting, but meh, I don't know. What do you all think?



I know!  It's like "My god, this plot revolves around panty shots and contrived situations, why can't I stop reading it!"


----------



## BigAznDaddy (Feb 23, 2005)

manga is like crack, as soon as you've had some you want more


----------



## Natsuko (Feb 24, 2005)

I read that manga! : 

It's very funny and cute, I like that manga.

I heard they're gonna make an OVA out of it!


----------



## XxD666CxX (Feb 24, 2005)

I Love Dis!!!

I Bought The Manga!!!

And Loved It!!!

The Cover Is Nice!!

But Not So Eye Catching!!!

But There was 1 i'd really like ( But Ferget )

At 1st i tot it was gonna be somthin like Boys Be!!

But It's Really Nice!!

Fer Dose Hu Like Dis!!

Hmm Wanna Start A Fanclub!!

Hahaha Just Curios!!


----------



## Fuko (Feb 24, 2005)

Yup. Love the manga. love this types of mangas.


----------



## kane_x (Feb 24, 2005)

Ichigo has lately been a bit too ecchi for my taste. But I still love it.


----------



## FoX_DeMoN_NaRuTo (Feb 25, 2005)

ecchi=good...


----------



## Natsuko (Feb 26, 2005)

Too ecchi it's almost hentai level

and hentai is....   

Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 22, 2005)

I really like reading this

Poor Manaka...which one to choose

of course I hate him for having 3 girls who would give their hearts to him
I am starting to yell to my self "choose already you stupid mofu bastard" hahaha

well I read chapter 114

seems like he is starting to become more and more along

Tsukasa probably gonna get married to that cheff guy

Aya gonna be with that other guy

And Satsuki probably gonna stay out of Manakas life or its another trick to win him back


----------



## InsincereDave (Mar 23, 2005)

fuwafuwa said:
			
		

> I read the first 20ish chapters a very, very long time ago. But from what I remember, the main character is total idiot.



So true  : He is so indecisive, if I had a girl like Satsuki 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ripping off her clothes every so often so I would fall for her, then you damn well better believe I would!




I think theres meant to be a anime of this starting up soon, should be something to look forward to.


----------



## BlackBeret (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw this series at my book store.  I also have all the latest chps.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 23, 2005)

Does anyone know exactly where the manga is in terms of chapter numbers in Japan now?  And what about these pictures I've been seeing of Toujou in that Shonen Jump All Stars game for the DS?  Is it just me or do characters from Ichigo seem slightly out of place there?


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the update but I have another question... is it still going?  I don't want it to end yet.


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 23, 2005)

damn...we have sooo many chapters to catch up to
but its getting very interesting now
since every one is leaving manaka


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, it seems so.  It really sucks though because I wantd him to get together with Nishino.  Usually I'm in favor of the main girl in series like this, but there's something about Toujo I don't like very much and I think it would be cool if he got together with Nishino or someone else instead.


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nope...I am all for Toujo...she was the first one to notice Manaka
beside i think they both kinda share the same dream...or along the same line
but I really like Nishino and Satsuki as well
too bad manaka cant keep em all (haahaha u can see what guys are thinking)

makes you wonder if u can find people like that in real life


----------



## Skyexx (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, its still going in Japan, and probably won't end for awhile... At least thats what I've heard.

And actually, maybe spoilers? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nishino actually like Manaka first. It was in a flashback around the time when they almost did it in the Nurse's office.... <_<


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 24, 2005)

does anyone know if 115 is out
or when its gonna come out?


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Shin_Haruno I hope what u said doesn't happen...but its gonna happen anyways...damnnnn

anyways...dows anyone know how famous Ichigo 100% in Japan
I know there are tonns of manga which have 3 galls liking a single guy....but i wanna to know if it has a huge audience in japan

and I head they are making an anime of it....cant wait


----------



## IkariBattousai (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't know, there's just something about Toujo that I don't like.


----------



## skethee2 (Mar 25, 2005)

IkariBattousai said:
			
		

> I don't know, there's just something about Toujo that I don't like.


 :amazed toujo is one of my favourite....i want manaka to choose her
but seems like she is starting to loose him...or him loosing her


----------



## Fuko (Mar 25, 2005)

SPOILER!

about the raw chapter that i got, here's a few pages:


----------



## ZODDGUTS (Mar 25, 2005)

ZeQueH said:
			
		

> Damn it took me a week to get to chapter 53. Instead of going in withdrawal waiting for the next chapter of Ichigo to release you should try some similar manga like Open Sesame/Pastel/Gacha Gacha/I's/IO




I really recommend *I's* it's much better than Ichigo 100% in every way art/story/character development etc.  

Ichigo 100% is good but not a series that I consider to be great from what it looks like the manga-ka has some inspiration from the manga-ka of I's/Video Girl Ai/DNA2.


----------



## Codde (Mar 26, 2005)

ZODDGUTS said:
			
		

> I really recommend *I's* it's much better than Ichigo 100% in every way art/story/character development etc.
> 
> Ichigo 100% is good but not a series that I consider to be great from what it looks like the manga-ka has some inspiration from the manga-ka of I's/Video Girl Ai/DNA2.


Hmm... Just wondering. Which one between Ichigo and I's have more romance or is more serious?(Wondering which is funnier and which has the least romance... don't care about ecchi).


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 2, 2005)

A TV series for Ichigo 100% is gonna start this month I think. Also Yanime is going to release the OVA soon. I just hope its going to follow the manga properly. 

Personally I'm not sure who Manaka should be with. All I know is its either Tsukasa or Aya. Definitely not Satsuki though.


----------



## roguenoir (Apr 3, 2005)

darksage78 said:
			
		

> A TV series for Ichigo 100% is gonna start this month I think. Also Yanime is going to release the OVA soon. I just hope its going to follow the manga properly.
> 
> Personally I'm not sure who Manaka should be with. All I know is its either Tsukasa or Aya. Definitely not Satsuki though.



Yeah, I agree Satsuki isn't for Manaka.  But she's so damn cute..  I'd be sad if this ends without Manaka at least having a fling with her in bed..  she wants it badly from him and he's too scared.


----------



## Hitman89 (Apr 3, 2005)

darksage78 said:
			
		

> A TV series for Ichigo 100% is gonna start this month I think. Also Yanime is going to release the OVA soon. I just hope its going to follow the manga properly.


There making a anime for it now,I only herd about the OVA but I didnt herd any TV series,Eyeshield 21 is the only Jump title that I know thats goiong to be on TV this Month.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 4, 2005)

Yesy is holding a poll to which series they'll sub next after Mai-HiME. 
Dedication beatdown with DS and jkingler pwning uber n00b dimezanime16
Yanime is going to sub the OVA. Also Animenewsnetwork has Ichigo 100% listed under TV series.


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok guys if you really really want SUPER spoilers on Ichigo 100% go to


It has raws from 102 to 151 :amazed 

Do not go there if you want to be spoiled

And since I went there...i will jus say this...in terms of Aya...things aren't looking good :sad


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm really torn between Aya or Tsukasa. I mean both a equally good in my opinion. Aya shares his dreams and etc. while Tsukasa looks out for Junpei alot. Yeah I've seen and heard of some stuff that's happened in the raw versions.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've seen the pages where Tsukasa and Junpei go out on a 3 day trip together and he finally kisses her.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Apr 5, 2005)

What I like most about Tsukasa is that she isn't as afraid to let her feelings for Manaka be known.  She's more honest that way and isn't putting him through as much stress or heartache.


----------



## Fuko (Apr 8, 2005)

the first episode is out already. I guess the fan sub is done too by yesy.


----------



## IkariBattousai (Apr 9, 2005)

The first OAV is done now too.  I'm currently DLing the first episode of the TV series.  I'll post my thoughts when it's done.


----------



## Manaka (Apr 13, 2005)

*addictice ichigo*

I am in the same situation as killua888...arrggh. I bet you join this forum just to relieve your frustration

I saw Shin Haruno tread...the spoiler relief me a bit... : <<and what chapter is that??

as for skethee2 tread -  the link given need to see the pages one by one....arrggh. And I dun understand what they talking..  :rtfm 

Ichigo 100% is damn addictive. I read a lot of Manga this the first time I get addicted this bad. And I never knew romance manga can be this good.


I just read this chaper this week and slept late b'cos of it...and go to work keep thinking about this manga....

Is there any summary link on all the chapter for this Manga (spoiler)? So I can go to work peacefully.


----------



## matiao (Apr 14, 2005)

read chapter 145 raw for the manaka confession to nishino and also non accidental "KISS" between them

142 contains nishino telling junpei after doing a pull up that she wanted to be his girlfriend again 

but chapter 151-152 really screw the gd relationship between them

seems like nishino is losing faith on manaka -_-

and the author makes it seems like the girl meant for manaka is aya at chap 152(aya finally confess her love to manaka @@)

there is this ticket thingy from the fortune teller in the festival held annually which if a couple hav the same number they would be meant to be together

manaka hav no.1508  nishino  0287      and  last page of 152 raw show us that aya hav 1508


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 14, 2005)

manaka is a stupid idiot who doesn't deserve a gf


----------



## IkariBattousai (Apr 14, 2005)

skethee2 said:
			
		

> manaka is a stupid idiot who doesn't deserve a gf



You may just be on to something there.  At least Keitaro remained pretty much faithful to the girl he really wanted to be with.


----------



## Manaka (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info Matio... 
how come I still feel mentally torture with this manga.... ing 

Looks this series going to end soon...I am sure it is going to be sad ending whoever that Junpei choose. ing 
After going round the net on updates for this manga I found a beautiful fanfic...for the ending on this manga..take a look interesting.
Fanfic ending for Ichigo...1 for Aya 2 for Nishino and 1 for Yui ending 

......*sigh*


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 16, 2005)

This is one of those manga I hear people talk about all the time but have never read for some reason.  I might have to start reading it though based on how addictive you are all saying it is.


----------



## lazyjapanese (Apr 17, 2005)

right now the latest chapter is 153 and well i have it (in japanese) wuts going on is so confusing right now


----------



## Kyub (Apr 21, 2005)

what's the series about?


----------



## Raptor (Apr 21, 2005)

A guy who's a total loser and 3, later 4 and now 5 beautiful girls want his bones.   One is very kind and open with him, the other literally trows herself naked at him, the next is very shy and hides her feelings, the other a childhood friend, and the last one a girl who's afraid of boys.    

Nice huh?  a lot of stuff happens, most of all comedy but also drama.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmm, I'm interested in this "I's" manga but the IRC site you listed no longer seems to host it.  Anywhere else I can find it? (Oh, and I'm enjoying Ichigo 100%, BTW.)


----------



## IkariBattousai (Apr 25, 2005)

JesusFreakDK said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm interested in this "I's" manga but the IRC site you listed no longer seems to host it.  Anywhere else I can find it? (Oh, and I'm enjoying Ichigo 100%, BTW.)



I picked up the first volume of I''s from Border's the other day.  It's alright, but I still like Ichigo better.  I think what I like about Ichigo is that Manaka actually has a dream and a goal.  While the same may be true about the main character in I''s, there hasn't been any development in that respect yet.  As far as art is concerned... it's all a matter of taste.  I''s goes for a more realistic look, while Ichigo's art is much more stylized.  Whichever floats your boat I guess.  

I've read the newly released chapters on Anime-Source and I'm fairly glad that things are working out so well between Manaka and Tsukasa?  Anyone else have any opinions (aside from spoilers seen in the raws)?


----------



## lazyjapanese (Apr 27, 2005)

i think the manga is almost comming to an end

spoiler

they do it in chapter 154 sides if the characters keep moving up a grade every year in about 2 years they wont be going to school anymore


----------



## MrBradMan (May 5, 2005)

Well, after watching the 4 tv episode that are out, I ended up reading the manga... all 13 volumes in around a 24 hour period, including 6-7 hours of work where I was away and unable to read.

An indecisive protagonist and mixed feelings all over the place.  This manga kept wrenching me back and forth.

I was cheering for Satsuki Kitouji to hook up with the main character.  I was sad to find out 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that she gave up a romantic relationship with Junpei Manaka


.

Honestly, Satsuki is my favorite character because of her straight-forward actions and the honesty she has in dealing with her emotions. When I think that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she decided to only remain friends with Junpei


 it annoys me to no end.  Maybe she made the right choice in that situation 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to stay with him forever as a friend


, but I think she gave up too soon.

Tsukasa and Aya are cowards.  They couldn't own up to their feelings for Junpei and they end up agonizing as much as Junpei does.

I do like their personalities, sweet, gentle, with their own brand of confidence, but the two of them can't settle their feelings.  That goes double for Junpei.  Stringing that many girls around as love interests causes more heartbreak.

Junpei has needed to make a decision and stick with it.  In my opinion, having liked all of the girls equally, he should have just picked the one he felt most comfortable with and kept the rest as friends.

Though, I suppose all the difficulties that occur due to Junpei's indecisiveness is what drew me to this manga, though I suppose there was the fact that I sympathized with the Satsuki  character and truly wanted the Junpei character to respond to such open and honest love.

This gets a 10 for drama, 6 for humor, 5 for ecchi, and an 8 for story.

Oh... I'm also starting to lean toward support for the new character, Mukai.  Although 2 dopey day dreaming people don't go well together, they don't compliment eachother  nor do they make up for the other's deficiencies, Junpei and Mukai seem so cute together, they fit in some odd way.  They have a similarity that draws them together yet enough of a difference to make them seem like a couple instead of just friends.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 5, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of Mukai, i mean Junpei clearly isn't as interested. It's down to Toujou and Nishino.


*Spoiler*: __ 




and judging by the last volume i'd say Nishino, at least for a little while


----------



## Shinigami No1 (May 5, 2005)

Look i dotn want to offend anyone please dont neg rep me but being honest is this anime aimed towards girls i tried to watch the first two eps but the first was painful it seemed to be goin nowhere. strawberry panties!?! it wants to be hentai so bad it hurts. As a bleach, naruto, dragonball/z/gt and various gundam fan who watches stuff like ichi the killer and akira/ghost in a shell but stilll likes a good drama this isnt for me. It slike a soap am i right?? more about love triangles etc than any 'serious' stuff ie people in danger i mean i used to watch tenchi so im not all about the violence lol tenchi was fun but this one wasnt as funny i dotn think. if someone can sway me otherwise an get me to watch the next ep i will rep them ten times...


----------



## Manaka (May 5, 2005)

I hope it will end not so soon..... :sad 

There is still university life for them to start.


----------



## mow (May 5, 2005)

Mergining this with the similiar Ichigo thread =]


----------



## MrBradMan (May 6, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of Mukai, i mean Junpei clearly isn't as interested. It's down to Toujou and Nishino.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Yeah, I get what you mean from volume 14.

*Spoiler*: __ 



He just ran off from everything for 3 days to be with her.  That should prove to her just how much she means to him, and since he opened up his heart to her by telling her that she'd always have him with her in her heart and memmories, it must have really cemented how they both feel.

The problem with that is that Nishino isn't the kind of person who would be happy if she pushed herself onto Junpei.  She wants him to go all out again, like he did when he first asked her out while doing a push up.

Not to mention Junpei seems to think that she's more interested in that pastry chef, and he thinks she sees their relationship as lost.  Truthfully, if she just openly kissed him, Junpei would get back together with her, but I think he believes it's a lost cause.

Plus there's still Toujou.  She is closest to Junpei's heart in my opinion.  She shares his passion for movies.  They have a relationship of strong trust, something that nobody seems to be able to wedge in between.

I still haven't counted Satsuki Kitaouji out yet.  If Junpei got dumped by every other girl he liked, she'd be right there picking up the pieces and jumping at the chance to be his one and only.

I believe that Satsuki only gave up on becoming Junpei's girlfriend so that she could always be with him.  She realised that she couldn't be his #1 girl, so she settled for the best friend category, in order to always be able to be with him.  I don't know about you but that seems like love to me.

I'm also leaning toward Mukai because Junpei is very relaxed around her.  With all the other girls (except Satsuki), he's spacey pervert with a knack for getting into trouble.

Also, Mukai is nearly a second rate Toujou.  She shares Junpei's love of movies and cinematics.  She's so accidentally open with Junpei, something that Toujou isn't, and although Toujou shares her most intimate feelings with Junpei through her person novel, she isn't open with him about her feelings for him.  It's as if she thinks her whole relationship with Junpei will crash and burn and turn to nothingness if she let him in on her emotions.

Anyway I think Mukai has a good chance of getting him.  He knows how she feels about him, he's comfortable with her, so much so that he personally showed his movie to her, and she even asked to to wait for her to confess properly.  I think there's a serious contender in the race for his heart.

Still I wonder how it will all work out.  Nishino is supposed to go to France to study abroad.

Toujou wants to go to the same university as Junpei to make movies together, 
but seems to be falling for the "predictions" that Amachi made to her about 
Junpei and Mukai.

Satsuki's dropped out of the race, but seems to me if a situation arose for her to take, she wouldn't hesitate.  Her future is clouded too.

Mukai can capitalize on her closeness to him, but is limited to the time she has with him at cram school.  Once the college exams are over, they'll have alot of distance.

As I see it, Nishino would have to give up her plans to study abroad in order to claim Junpei for herself.
Toujou would have no problems if she just told him how she felt.  If they both manage to get in the same university, she'd definitely have the advantage.
Mukai... assuming she persued him, going to the same university or living in the same area, she has a shot if the first two drop out of the running.
Satsuki: everyone else would have to dump him.

Oh and I did forget... there's the trip they're taking to create the 3rd film.  I'm expecting Junpei to get into precarious situations with every single female there.  Could be the critical turning point to see who starts becoming serious about.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 6, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Not to mention Junpei seems to think that she's more interested in that pastry chef, and he thinks she sees their relationship as lost. Truthfully, if she just openly kissed him, Junpei would get back together with her, but I think he believes it's a lost cause.




*Spoiler*: __ 




I think though she was a lot more open in the last volume than she has been before. She is doing a lot more than Toujou. I might be wrong but i really don't think Mukai has a chance. The original 3 were all set in his heart too much. 

Whether Satsuki comes back in to the picture it remains to be seen. But for the next volume at least i'm sticking with Nishino. I don't think she will go to France, she will realise that she left him before and not want to do it again.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 6, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a point there about Nishino.  Judging from the last chapters of Volume 14, she had the most sway over Junpei.  Though I'm sure he would have done the same should Toujou have asked him.


*Spoiler*: _SPOILER:Ichigo 100% raws_ 



I was reading some of the raws over and manga ton1x (okay I was looking at them, can't read japanese kanji) and Volume 15 mixes things up a bit when they go on the summer filming trip.  It gets intense between Toujou and Junpei, there's some more bonding between him and Mukai Kozue, Satsuki and him seem to have an intimate chat, and he overhears a conversation in the hot spring between all the girls.

I just now got to the chapter where Junpei returns home after the trip.  He was doing a lot of thinking about the girls on the trip, and now he's come home only to find Nishino waiting for him in his room, with Yui.

Looks like Junpei is going to get rocked back the other way again.  He looked like he was swaying well toward Toujou for a minute there.  I'll update later when I get a chance.

If you want to check out the raws yourself, click on the Ton1x banner in my sig.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 6, 2005)

Toujou kinda did when she said she wanted to make movies with him, and if you remember he was kinda obsessed with Toujou for a while.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Toujou kinda did when she said she wanted to make movies with him, and if you remember he was kinda obsessed with Toujou for a while.




Actually, you're right, in fact, that was what lead to the break up with Nishino in the first place.  Its funny, the two of them have no idea the amount of sway they have over each other.  If one confessed to the other, that might actually break up any chance for the other girls... although...


*Spoiler*: _Insinuations from the raw chapters<254>_ 



Yeah... Looks like during the filming trip, Toujou says something to Junpei... which gets recorded on film of course, but when I see the characters reactions to her statement, it seems as if she revealed how much she liked him.

Then, when he returns home Nishino appears and all of a sudden she's got the largest amount of his attention.  She goes as far as to invite him to her house, her bedroom, and even hides him from her mom....

Looks like Nishino wants to bag him before she sets off for France, or perhaps to forget about France and pastries and make Junpei her priority.

I'm somewhat wary of Nishino though.  Of all of the girls, it seems like she was the one who just wanted to distance herself from him in order to keep from getting hurt.

Toujou believed she couldn't get closer to Junpei because he was dating Nishino, but she poured her heart into making movies and continuing the novel Jupei loved reading just to have a special bond with him.

Satsuki decided that she loved him so much that nothing else mattered to her, even if he chose someone else, she wanted to be his first and be able to stay by him forever.

Even Kozue has found out that other girls like Junpei and that he shares some of those feelings, and though it seems to have shaken her a bit, she seems like she wont give up... well she may after having witnessed an exchange between Junpei and Nishino at the Festival.

I dunno, I think I just have something personal against Nishino, especially since she was the one who broke up with Junpei.  Sure I can understand that it was Junpei's fault for being indecisive and unable to sort his feelings.  Even though he went through a lot of grief for her sake, Nishino should have kept her resolve and stayed uninvolved with Junpei on a romantic level, and she should had been straight-forward about staying in a platonic relationship.

I feel really bad for Kozue though.  Here he's the only guy she really gets along with, a guy who shares interests with her, who gets along really well with her, and whom he is comfortable around, but he seems to not even consider her as a romantic option.  The two of them would be great as a couple, but the other girls seem to be the wall in between them.

Also, I've always favored Satsuki.  She blunt, strong, and bold.  She's put her all into loving Junpei.  She can't live without him, and all she wants is a small return on her feelings.  How could a man reject such open and strong love?  She even went back on her promise to remain best friends only.  It's tragic.

At this point, I think it'll take Nishino going to France and not keeping in touch with Junpei in order for any of the other girls to have a shot at him.

I think Toujou needs to make it clear to Junpei that no matter what happens in the future, she will always team up with him to create wonderful movies and continue to write her personal novel for him and him alone.  I think that would clear up his indecisiveness with her.

That only leaves Satsuki and Kozue.  Frankly, I think if Kozue has truly fallen for Junpei, she should put up a fight for him.  She has such trouble with other guys anyway, she may miss out on her chance for love for many years if she doesn't act now.
I have no idea what Satsuki could do to make Junpei love her.  She done everything humanly possible to get him.  She's poured her heart, soul, mind, and body out to him, and still he rejects her love, perhaps because he's afraid of losing everyone else.  The only thing left for her seems to be an ultimatum, love only her, or lose her forever.

Junpei is a one woman type of guy.  Problem is he's faced with the love of more than one woman.  So he weighs each against the other trying to find which one his heart truly desires.  So far it's only ended in hurt feelings all around.
If he likes these girls so much, he should quit playing with their hearts and choose one.  In fact, if it were me, I might choose one and see if I could have Satsuki on the side... that is to say I'd let her know that if things didn't work out with girl #1, that I'd run to her in a heartbeat.

Well, they're not even out of high school yet.  They have the rest of their lives to figure out who's right for them.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 7, 2005)

Indeed but it didn't do Satsuki much good. 

I haven't read the raws so I can't comment on them. Just hoping there will be another release soon


----------



## MrBradMan (May 7, 2005)

bleh... the raws are pretty insightful even if you can't read kanji.  Manga waves or anime waves, whatever they call themselves, seems to be on top of the newest scanslations, since they're on volume 14 and working on 15.  Yanime is still on 13...

Still, I just have something against that Nishino.  Almost seems like she only wants Junpei because other girls want him.  She also seems to have an unfair advantage over the other girls.

Since Kitaouji and Mukai are the underdogs I'm rooting for them to make a comeback.  Junpei is gonna have a hell of a time when this all blows up in his face.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 7, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> bleh... the raws are pretty insightful even if you can't read kanji.  Manga waves or anime waves, whatever they call themselves, seems to be on top of the newest scanslations, since they're on volume 14 and working on 15.  Yanime is still on 13...



Yeah that maybe so but it would just irritate me reading it but not having a clue what their saying. It's been a while since anime waves had a release and the raw has been out ages so hopefully we will get the next volume pretty soon.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Still, I just have something against that Nishino.  Almost seems like she only wants Junpei because other girls want him.  She also seems to have an unfair advantage over the other girls.



I dunno about that,  admittadly before the last volume she didn't really seem that interested, after all when Junpei asked her out at the start he didn't really like her. But recently she has been genuinly interested in him. I don't think you go on a three day break with someone you don't like.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Since Kitaouji and Mukai are the underdogs I'm rooting for them to make a comeback.  Junpei is gonna have a hell of a time when this all blows up in his face



I'm really not a big fan of Mukai, she has come too late in the story for my liking. Kitaouji is kinda cool, but come on he can't keep 4 girls interested so for me it is down to Toujou and Nishino


----------



## MrBradMan (May 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah that maybe so but it would just irritate me reading it but not having a clue what their saying. It's been a while since anime waves had a release and the raw has been out ages so hopefully we will get the next volume pretty soon.



Yeah, I know what you mean.  I know that they're having these intense conversations, but being unable to know what they said is troublesome, if not horribly annoying.



> I dunno about that,  admittadly before the last volume she didn't really seem that interested, after all when Junpei asked her out at the start he didn't really like her. But recently she has been genuinly interested in him. I don't think you go on a three day break with someone you don't like.



Hmm... seems to me that once he got a good look at her he was hooked.  Though possibly it was because he managed to hook up with the hottest girl in his school where everyone else failed.  Not to mention she was going to dump him that time she visited him at the beginning of summer break.

But despite the fact that Toujou has had an unbreakable bond with him, everytime Nishino shows up, he drops everything to help and support her.

Also I think she only had her interest rekindled when she saw what she was missing out on.  She saw him interacting with all these other girls and then she took a look at her own life and felt empty.  Though I must say, Junpei has a knack for saying just the right thing to make those girls feel good about themselves, I envy that ability.





> I'm really not a big fan of Mukai, she has come too late in the story for my liking. Kitaouji is kinda cool, but come on he can't keep 4 girls interested so for me it is down to Toujou and Nishino



Yeah, Toujou and Junpei seem to be tied together by something no one can shake... though even from just the scanslated chapters, looks as if Nishino has wedged herself firmly between them.  If for some reason Toujou wavers even a little bit, she'll have lost to Nishino.

Bleh... Mukai's a great character.  I see a lot of Junpei in her, that's why I can identify with her character so much, and she has the lost puppy quality.

But nothing takes the cake like Satsuki.  Satsuki can prevail through endurance alone.  The other girls will feel betrayed by his inability to commit unless they have a strong will to push through any barrier to obtain his love.  The only person I see who definitely has that is Satsuki.  Toujou might sort of have that, she seems to have passed through a few phases of wavering determination and realised her feelings for Junpei.  I do see circumstances becoming unfavorable for her to be able to stay by his side though, and that's where Satsuki will have the advantage.  Satsuki can outwait them all.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 7, 2005)

Mukai is indeed very similar to Junpei, and shares a genuine interest in films. If she hadnt come along so late and the others hadn't already gotten Junpei's interest then i think she would have every chance. But she needs to be more positive and do more to try and get Junpei's attention.

Toujou will always be close to Junpei, they share a lot of memorable moments together that Junpei doesn't share with anyone else, things like the book that noone else has read. But i see two problems with her. Firstly after all this time she hasn't actually told Junpei how she feels, setting him up with Mukai didn't do her any favours either. Secondly she has Amachi who is interested. He is doing everything he can to make sure that they don't end up together. As popular as Nishino is noone else really manages to pull her away from Junpei.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> But nothing takes the cake like Satsuki. Satsuki can prevail through endurance alone. The other girls will feel betrayed by his inability to commit unless they have a strong will to push through any barrier to obtain his love. The only person I see who definitely has that is Satsuki.



Very true but she makes a great friend. She will stay with him no matter what and they always can have fun together.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 7, 2005)

I was going over the raws again.... I came to some conclusions


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 254 has Junpei landing straight at the door to Tsukasa's house.  He's had a major falling out with all the other characters.

Toujou expressed some major feelings during the filming trip.  Then she gets into some more misunderstandings with Junpei when they return to school.  The kicker for her is when she sees Tsukasa and Junpei holding hands at the festival.

The falling out between Toujou and Junpei caused a chain reaction.  He started acting weird while searching for Toujou at the cram school and ended up brushing off Mukai.  Mukai shows up at the festival in time to see the explosive fall out between Junpei and Toujou over Tsukasa, and sends Mukai into tears.

Satsuki was trying to get back into the role of girlfriend, but failed twice trying to seduce him with her body.  She didn't seem to give up until she witnessed a moment between Toujou and Junpei where they seemed to have completely parted ways.
Satsuki then comforts Toujou with some food she bought.

Nishino is closest to him now.  They shared many delicate moments after he returned from the movie filming trip.  She got close to him, he gave her an emotional embrace and more than one kiss, and even confessed her love for him while doing a pull up in a park.  After losing everything else, he ends up at her doorstep, and the date they wanted back in middle school happens again.  She feeds him a nice meal, he leans to kiss her but startled she hastily dodges him.  He takes a bath then enters her room.  She removes the evidence of his visit by taking his shoes up to her room.
After some deep and moving conversation, He embraces her from behind.  She turns, and tells him something to the effect that she's ready for everything.  He begins to unbutton her pajama shirt. -- Her mom returns home, and Tsukasa hides Junpei under a blanket.  They share a deep kiss... then we are left to assuptions...

I think all is lost for the rest of the girls.  He seems to have nothing left to go back to, only the love and warmth of Nishino remains for him.  Maybe Yui and Satsuki can talk some sense into him before he abandons everything he held dear to him.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 7, 2005)

LoL yeah... I drove myself crazy for a few hours trying to think up what saying in those raws...

I'll just say that Nishino seems to have far more influence on Junpei than I'd have thought, and that goes for all the chapters.

I wondering how long the author is going to be able to string us along.  Seems like he's moving to a climax by the time they graduate, but this writer is pretty sneaky about giving the characters multiple chances to go every which way.

On a side note, the anime is definitely not worth watching if you've read the manga.  I think the first 4 episodes were alright, but they're so condensed that you loose out on most of the intricate parts of the story.

Comparably, Naruto seems to have a good pace established, where the Anime actually fills in parts you might not see in the manga, and the fight scenes are more detailed where as in Ichigo 100% anime, you lose a good amount of the story, though at least they kept the major important details intact.

I do wish Junpei had gone for the girls that were more likely to stick with him though.  There's plenty of room for problems to have come up if he had secretly dated Satsuki.

Also, I don't know where they're going with Yui.  They made a big deal in those few chapters where she ran away about being recognized as an adult by Junpei.  Junpei has no interest in her other than as a close friend, and it seems like they were unsuccessfully insinuate that they loved eachother.

Although, I'm glad she'll be able to stick around him no matter what other troubles Junpei will be faced with.  Having that kind of support can keep the main character grounded through most hardships.

Hmm... maybe they'll put in a few chapters where the female characters pull out everything on the line in order to win Junpei over.  Sort of an emotional showdown.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 8, 2005)

Yeah the anime is absolutely terrible. After four episodes there on chapter 25. Satsuki just confessed after them barely knowing each other it seemed.

I think Yui isn't really ever supposed to compete in the same way the others do. Hence they did the running away thing so that she wasn't completely forgotten.

I can't really see how this is gonna continue for too much longer. Can't really convincingly string so many girls along. Perhaps they will drop out one at a time like Satsuki did.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 8, 2005)

Personally, I'd rather not see them drop out one at a time.  Seems to emotional and heartbreaking to me, though that may be what the author is going for.

What I'd like to see would be a somewhat happier ending.  After deciding on one girl, I'd like to see Junpei take each one of the other girls aside and tell them how he really feels about them.

Supposing he picks Nishino Tsukasa (which I'm almost definitely sure he'll do at this point), then he decides to end the confusion with the rest of the girls.

For Toujou, he'd take her to the roof of the High School.  He'd tell her how from the first time he saw her drop out of the sky and glimpsed her strawberry panties that he fell in love with her.  He tell her how much her writing has changed his life and that it is his life's work to see that all her writing is realised into movies for people to enjoy.  He'd let her know that it was unfair for her to live her life for him, but that he always wants to share her dream as movie making partners.

With Satsuki, he'd let her know just how precious she is to him, that he couldn't live his life without the fun and joy that she brings him, so even if they aren't lovers, he always wants to be her best friend and enjoy more and more memmories with her.

No other girl has such a big impact with him, his relationship with Yui was already resolved as being on her side to support her always.  Mukai Kozue... he should just be upfront, tell her that he loves talking about movies with her and being so casual with her, but that it would never go farther than friendship, and then reassure her that she'll find a wonderful guy someday.

See, a tremendous amount of resolution is a satisfying way to end things.  So long as a story ties up all the loose ends, it becomes satisfying even if it ends.  Other anime and manga stories usually leave everyone guessing about possible future events, in case the author wants to make a sequal later on, but I feel that leaves fans unfulfilled.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 8, 2005)

The whole manga is based on his indecision and inability to choose between the girls. So i really doubt after all this time of indecision he is suddenly just gonna choose one of them.

I'm not so keen on your ending because i just think it would be too sudden. All the indecision that he's had and then he suddenly makes a choice.

The only sad ending possible really is for him to just move on and leave all the girls. I think this is a possible ending but highly unlikely. 

We still don't know how much longer it is gonna go on for, but he does now seem to be moving towards Nishino. But i'm expecting Toujou to make a comeback fairly soon, I think he will be with each of the girls for a while and then will finally make up his mind. At the moment it's gonna be Nishino, Toujou's turn will come later.

Oh and did you see the 5th episode of the anime? The pace their going at it's gonna be pretty short. They have done such a terrible conversion it's unbelievable


----------



## MrBradMan (May 9, 2005)

I get what you're saying, but honestly I don't what kind of comeback Toujou can make.  I can't really say for she won't make a comeback, especially since I can't read the raws so I don't really know what the characters are talking about or thinking, but Nishino has a freaking powerful grip over Junpei.

Nishino definitely captures Junpei's full attention when she's around.  Seems like it only truly came about after they broke up that she had such sway over him.  I think losing her the first time really hit him hard, which is why she has such a hold on him emotionally.

Yeah, I watched the 5th episode of the anime.... I suppose I'd be into it if I hadn't read the manga.  However, they skipped so much integral plot, emotion, character development, they've really lost out on how much this anime draws people into it.

That part where everyone shows up at Junpei's house was complete messed up.  His house is too big, Yui had no reason to be there, Nishino didn't need that soccer player's help to find Junpei's house, and all the women weren't supposed to fall down the stairs.
Then they brought the teacher with them on the film trip, and didn't seem to have a real reason to be on the trip.

They've missed all the reasons why Ichigo 100% is good/addictive, and chose to go put everything into one season of episodes.  It's a such a waste, I thought they'd put the kind of effort into it that Ai Yori Aoshi has, but it's been found extremely lacking.

On a side note, I think I'd like to see more stories involving the minor characters to mix things up.  I actually enjoyed the part where Junpei went to help Yui when she ran away.  I thought it was pointless for them to try to make it look more like a romance, but I enjoyed seeing the bond between the two.

I'm really looking forward to a translated volume 15 too.  It has the film trip they take for the 3rd film, and promises to have a great plot, and tons of mixed emotions.  I just wonder how long it will take to translate... Anime Waves put out the last volume some time last month, seems like they didn't take to long to translate from chapter to chapter in the past, but translating an entire volume seems to make the time between pass very slowly.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 9, 2005)

Can't really complain, I mean I just appreciate the fact that they are doing it at all. 

I think the problem with Toujou is that Junpei doesn't really know where he stands. They seem to get little time together as Amachi tries to be with her all the time. Plus she asked Junpei out for someone else. If she was a bit more definate i'm sure she would get his full attention.

Yeah the Yui part was ok, and it was a nice change. I do wonder if they did it so they didn't forget about Yui altogether though. But i guess it did sort some stuff out between them. Shes now a definate friend and nothing more.

The anime well, they have really messed it up. The meeting at Junpei's house was just not good at all. The character development is just terrible compared to the manga. I will continue watching it, but if i hadn't read the manga i wouldn't bother.

Ai Yori Aoshi is way better than the anime. But had they done a decent convertion I think Ichigo would be much better than Ai Yori Aoshi. It's a shame really.

Next volume sounds good. I look forward to it.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 10, 2005)

Volume 14 and 15 are out courtesy of Yanime.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 10, 2005)

Spoiler from volume 15


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well with hardly any Nishino this volume, it seems that Toujou and Satsuki are both back in the game. Although from the little bit we did see of Nishino it seems that she is probably still the favourite.

He was basically ready and willing with Satsuki with her little test. Now we have Toujou confessing, atleast thats what it looks like. 

But we also have the date with Nishino to come so we shall have to wait and see.

I feel that Mukai is now totally out of it. I don't see how she is gonna comeback now. 

Amachi is starting to lose his grip on Toujou i feel. Hopefully she will flat out reject him soon.




There must be other Ichigo fans other than us two lol. Why isn't anyone else posting?


----------



## MrBradMan (May 10, 2005)

I found some Ichigo 100% fans on another site.  Haha, and one gave me spoilers all the way up to chapter 154 =P


*Spoiler*: _based on v15_ 



Well I don't think Satsuki really made a "come back" per se.  More likely, she's just going back to the kind of relationship that she had with him before she decided to just be friends.  The reality of it is that the two of them have a close bond, and when they decided to be "just friends" they put up a wall between themselves.  It was hard enough when Satsuki was moved to a different class keeping them from talking everyday, but now things have changed.

You're right about Mukai Kozue, she's pretty much been dealt completely out of the picture, despite the fact she still harbours feeling for Manaka.

God, wasn't this chapter great though?  It was hilarious how Chinami fell for Komiyama, and when Jupei got stuck in the hot springs, I nearly died laughing.

I must say though, the more I see Mukai, the worse I feel about her situation.  She can't seem to cut a break with Junpei, everything always turns out badly for her.




I feel sad for Satsuki though.  I'm glad she'll keep on track with her feelings no matter what happens, and she'll always be a part of Manaka's life, but I'm sad she'll probably never get him the way things are going.

If you're missing Nishino in v15, don't worry, she's back in a big way in the next volume.

Oh and as always the tempting spoiler from unseen, non-translated raws hehe.

*Spoiler*: _raws 135-154_ 



 The next chapter picks up right where the last one left off, they're in her bedroom discussing the confession scene, and Toujou wants to actually confess to him but falls short of it.
Anyway, the time comes for the scene and everyone is noticing something wierd between Toujou and Manaka.  Manaka tsays something like "I believe in you" and she does the confession scene so convincingly (because it really is how she feels) that it blows everyone's mind, Especially Manaka

So then the next chapter he runs around the place all confused about his feelings because of that scene.

Then he returns home to find Yui and Tsukasa waiting for him at his house.  Yui leaves the two alone for a bit to get some sparks going.  Tsukasa flirts with him, spills her drink on herself, and changes into some of Junpei's clothes.  Then Satsuki and Toujou show up.  They end up going to the park to play as Yui suggests.

They try to play hide and seek, but Toujou trips, falls, and tears her shirt.  Manaka sits with Toujou and Satsuki for a minute.  He's convinced to go down to the lake on a boat with Satsuki, she leaves for a minute and he meets up with Tsukasa, who wants to get on a rowboat with him.

An angry Satsuki sees this, and rams their boat with a paddle boat, flinging Nishino into Junpei's arms.  Just as the situation gets tense, Yui rams another paddle boat into Satsuki.

In the end, they all get on a big slide, all the girls ram into Junpei in on positions and the fall off the slide in the wrong place.  Manaka repositions himself so that the girls land on him.

Junpei returns to school, discovers that for the festival there's going to be a love sanctuary test or something like that decides on love matches for people at the festival.  Each girl is interested in figuring if she is matchable with Junpei.

Junpei is cleaning out the club room, when a bunch of stuff traps him.  Satsuki hears the problem and tries to free him, unsuccessfully.  Just as she is about to run for help, she realizes he's in no position to resist her.  She tries to seduce him.  She ends up giving him a deep passionate kiss, blushes and then runs away. He gets out only to find Tsukasa admiring the love sanctuary poster in the front of the school.

Manaka goes on a date with Tsukasa to the aquarium.  She ends up becoming very disturbed after noticing all the couples there.  He grabs her hand to get her attention and she goes sprinting out.  He chases her down to a park, where she is waiting for him under the pull up bar.  She confesses that she still loves him while doing a pull up. but she falls on her ass. He gives her a ticket to the school festival.

Meanwhile, Toujou refuses to go to the festival with Amachi.
Nishino gets a deep embrace and kiss at night in the park from Manaka.
Satsuki tries to seduce Junpei in an alley.
Mukai plans to confess to Junpei at the festival.
Sotomura sees Nishino and Junpei almost kiss while Junpei's doing film editing.
Nishino accidentally sees the confession scene, and gets worried.
The film is a rousing success.
Nishino and Junpei go out during the festival, and are seen by everyone.
Nishino runs off after the festival, and is sad.
Junpei goes to her house later that night.
They end up nearly kissing, but Nishino says the fire is out.



> right now, manaka is in his third year and his relationship with tsusaka is starting to grow again...one day tsusaka confessed to him with the monkey bar technique manaka used when he confessed to her...then at the school festival toujou saw manaka and tsusaka holding hands...then later on toujou confessed to manaka but been rejected...he told her hes with tsukasa now...the next year manaka is in a different class then toujou, his relationship with tsusaka is steady. But one day toujou got a mail from a movie production company saying they want to meet toujou and manaka for their great work in the festival...i think the story is even going to be better after toujou meet manaka again
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yeah it's quite hectic.  Can't wait till the next volume comes out.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 10, 2005)

I am still determined enough to stay away from spoilers. It just wouldn't be as fun reading it if i knew what would happen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




When i said Satsuki's back I meant that before she had given up, now at least she has a chance. I don't think she is too far behind Toujou but that's only cos he doesn't know how Toujou feels, which it looks like is about to change.

Poor Mukai she thought Toujou was gonna help her out. Oh well she had to find out eventually.

I don't doubt that Nishino will be back, the little glimpse they gave us of the date looks like she will have  him all to herself once again. None of the other girls seem to be able to do that for very long.

So we have had one person drop out effectively and one come back into the picture. I really thought Satsuki's chances were over and the manga was coming to an end. Oh well. 

Oh and the Chinami thing was great lol. Komiyama finally convinced a girl to like him. I wonder how long it will last lol




There is an Ichigo fan club so I can't believe there is no one else on this forum interested. Stop reading and start posting!!!


----------



## MrBradMan (May 11, 2005)

I see that you're determined to be surprised and have that joyful feeling when a freshly translated volume comes out.  I myself just love being able to read the dialogue word for word myself when it arrives.

Of course, that doesn't mean I wont put the tempting spoilers up, they're fun to tease people with haha =D


*Spoiler*: _In reply to your spoiler_ 



Yeah, Satsuki's proven that both of them have a chemistry that wont be denied, in fact you'll be surprised when the next volume comes out just how good it is (okay maybe you wont be surprised, but it sounds more grandios that way).
I do think Satsuki's going about it all wrong though.  Her attempts to get him have all been just physical attacks in public places.  She needs to rethink her strategy.  Since he's usually busy at work or at the cram school, she needs to figure out how to get time with him at his house, work her way into the family.  If she was extra friendly with him at the dinner table in front of his parents, I think they'd be overjoyed that a girl was that interested in him.  She has so much in common with him, and they get along so well, she's only at a disadvantage when the other girls get to spend more time with him.

All I can say for poor Mukai is that her situation wont improve....  Ugh, I feel so badly for her, she finally gets used to being around a guy, and her "true self" appears, and she ends up falling for a guy that's already has too many admirers.  Wonder if she'll ever confront him.


Toujou.... Toujou... the story with her gets exciting in the next volume.  Hell where its at now is great.  It's like when she's acting, she can truly be herself, and let out all those emotions she keeps bottled up.

Nishino... I can't really say anything because she takes up so much of the next chapter.  Where it stands right now, seems like noone can top her connection to Manaka.  Well... that is since none of the other girls seems to be able to take the initiative... except Satsuki who seems to just be missing a little something to push his heart completely to her.
But yeah, I'm hoping for something big to intervene between the two of them.... perhaps her studies in France, or that master pastry chef she's working under.

Amachi was... completely outclassed.  Completely.  He had the extravagant mansion, the expensive limo, the private rotunburo, everything money can do to sway a girl's opinion.  Simple and poor Manaka Junpei had all the attention the whole time.  Talent, passion, and a kind heart are a combination seemingly unbeatable.

I give the relationship Komiyama and Chinami have... a few weeks.  I don't actually know how it turns out, because I can't actually read the raws I've seen, so I really have no clue.  However... Chinami is the selfish type... even when it came to Manaka who she was interested in despite his lack of money and or care to shower her with gifts/attention, she was really only looking out for herself.  Komiyama doesn't seem like the kind of guy that could hold down a relationship with such a high maintenance girl.

I haven't seen much of that soccer player who used to hang around so much.  I wonder what he's up to.

Oh and Misuzu.... she's funny, I believe she'd be really interested in Junpei if he was a more decisive kind of guy.  She seems to only dislike him because he can't sort out his feelings.  I think she really respects him and his work, not to mention how he seems to draw out the best ability in the people around him.  I imagine when he graduates, he'll tell her that he believes in her ability to keep the film club going strong and making movies that people will love and that he can be proud of.
I think her role in the story becomes important in the next volume as she deals out advice to her sempais.  She's level headed, and seems to care about all her clubmates a lot.




oh and.....


----------



## BlueCheese (May 11, 2005)

I am sure some people are reading your spoilers (even if there not posting) but I don't care how good you tell me the next chapter is. Unless i can suddenly read Japanese (which isn't very likely) I am gonna stay away from those raw's.

anyway in reply to the translated spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow you really have though Satsuki's situation through. I must say i hadn't really given much thought to tactics. Your tactic doesn't exactly sound like the sort of thing Satsuki would do, and we have hardly met the parents have we? I don't think she has tons in common necesarily, they are just always on the same wavelength. Always having fun. 

With the time thing, it used to be that she got the most time with him but it still didn't do her any good. I'm glad shes not given up though, plus shes making progress. She also has that sort of alliance with Amachi.

Things are gonna be awkward as hell with Mukai now, i wonder how he will deal with that one.

Toujou finally getting confident. She's gonna be hard to resist now he knows how she feels. He always used the excuse that he wasn't sure how she felt. If it wasn't for that three day break with Nishino she'd be favourite by a mile.

Speaking of Nishino, you don't seem to like her. Which is cool, i'm liking her more and more as it's going on. I think Nishino is now pretty committed to Junpei so I don't think anything will come between them anytime soon. Perhaps they will get really close and then she will break his heart by going to France.

Amachi may have money but Junpei has similar interests and genuine memories with Toujou. Junpei will always be ahead of him, because they have been friends for so long now.

Komiyama and Chinami, well lol he's gonna mess it up soon. I can't stand Chinami so shes gonna ask for too much or realise he isn't that great.

The soccer guy (i forget his name) has never really been a main character. He was useful at the start but not really needed any more.

Misuzu is ok but she's a bit annoying. A bit too bossy for my liking




Do we need to keep putting spoiler tags for the translated chapters?


----------



## MrBradMan (May 11, 2005)

Okay no more spoiler tags for translated chapters.

Yeah, I've given a lot of thought to Satsuki, I dunno, I think that kind of fierce and unwavering love deserves to be acknowledged and returned.  It's not like he doesn't know how she feels, and it's not like he doesn't feel a strong bond and love for her.  He just seems to be holding back for one of the two he was interested in first.  He'll be sorry if she ever leaves, in fact he really didn't realise how important to him she was until that chapter where she thought she was moving.

Anyway she is definitely the kind of person who could just drop by his house all the time and get in good with the in-laws.  Heck she's all over him at school and everywhere else, she doesn't care who sees or knows, she just wants to love him with everything she's got.  She just really hasn't thought out the best way to go about it, athough if it was anyone else, I don't think they could resist her advances.

Things with Mukai wont be so awkward in my opinion.  Junpei really doesn't see her the way he sees the other three.  He's really casual with Satsuki until she pours on the aggressive sexual advances.  He's always akward with Nishino and Toujou; flushed red face and always second guessing his actions.  Maybe if Mukai had the kind of daring that Satsuki has, she might have had a chance, but I think she's not even in the running at this point.

Yeah, I don't like Nishino.  Sure she's cute, but she really doesn't have anything in common with our protagonist.  She sees all the great things about Junpei, and her heart yearns to have that to herself.  However, when she sees him bestowing his kindness and caring to other people other than her, she becomes jealous and angry that he shares that with someone other than her, then she distances herself.

It's basically self defeating behavior.  She's looking for him to in essence pick her over the other girls, but she puts her self at a disadvantage by distancing herself from him when he becomes indecisive, which pushes him away from her and toward the other girls.

Oh and Toujou.... yeah well she's a major issue in the next volume even with the huge part that Nishino plays in the next volume.  It's going to be a tug of war in his heart.  Though as far as translated parts go, I don't think he actually really knows how she feels toward him, or rather he'll try to convince himself that she doesn't feel the way he wants her to feel for him.  Again, that's just opinion.

I dunno why they threw Chinami into the story in the first place.  Other than just adding another person into the club and putting in another cutesy girl for the guys to oggle, she serves no point to the main plot.  If you ask me Komiyama could do better (personality wise,  not in the good looks dept).

The soccer guy's gonna make an appearance, I'm sure of it!  Though... I actually haven't seen him anywhere.  As long as Manaka is with Nishino, he'll show up to try and steal her away, which is always funny, because she isn't interested in people's looks, but rather the quality of the person.  I suppose that's the only quality I really like about her - there really isn't anything shallow about her.

Misuzu annoying?  Nah...  As Shikamaru's father says, a woman will show you her good side.  She's the kind of person you can trust with your secrets.  She's the kind of person who wants people to bring out the best of their ability.  Yeah, she's a bit harsh, but she's like a diamond, once taken out of the ground and polished, she shines brilliantly.  I wouldn't date her myself, but I'm sure someone will find good quality in her.

Haha, that Amachi will never win, though I almost wish he would.  Toujou would fall for him or at least get stuck with him, Nishino will go to France, Mukai will be useless, and Satsuki, still being around will have no obstacle other than the meddlesome Yui to keep her from becoming his girlfriend, then maybe he'll forget about the other girls and focus on the one that loves him most.  A perfect win.

However, all the rivals that Manaka has come across seem to be unable to get past him.  Soccer guy never could get Nishino;  even Amachi who pulled out all the stops was unable to change Toujou's heart; an entire school's worth of guys couldn't pry Satsuki away from Manaka.

I favor Satsuki, because even in the face of know that all these other girls have a bond with Manaka and he likes them as much as he likes her, she doesn't give up.  She pushes through.  Nishino knew he liked Toujou, then sorta gave up on him by going to Oumi, then she almost definitely gave up on him that day she came to have a last date with him, then she definitely gave up that christmas in her room.  The she goes after him again.... she's as bad as Junpei at this indecisivenes.
Toujou.... she always liked him no matter the circumstance.  No matter how much she hurt because of him, she kept it all bottled inside.  She always shies away from him, and she can't grab hold of his heart that way.  Plus her timing is always bad.
Mukai.... uh, the slightest thing happening wrecks her dream of being together with him.  She can't compete with the other girls should she continue that way.

Oh btw, the last raw spoiler was a fake, I put every raw spoiler into the one before that.

but this raw spoiler isn't fake

*Spoiler*: _really don't read it_ 



I hear that in ch155 Toujou makes a comeback.  in 154, Manaka leaves Nishino's house without actually doing anything to her.  So apparently in 155 Toujou and Manaka patch things up so to speak.  She had previously confessed to him, and he told her he was with Nishino.  All I've heard though, is that the spark between the two comes back


----------



## BlueCheese (May 11, 2005)

Satsuki is at least definate. Seems like the only decisive person in the entire manga lol. I wonder if she will still go after him if he picks someone else. Shes the sort of person who everyone would love to be friends with, shes just a lot of fun.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Maybe if Mukai had the kind of daring that Satsuki has



Mukai, daring? Nooooooooo never gonna happen. Her one advantage is her genuine itnerest in films. He was impressed when she recommended him a film. She needs to be more casual and confident. Basically not get so nervous and just at least be a decent friend.

I can see why you don't like Nishino, but I think she has changed now and she really values Junpei now. Plus at no point has she really been that interested in anyone else. Even when they didn't really know each other she stuck by him. I think now shes determined to be with him shes gonna be tough to beat.

Now Toujou is really trying with Junpei she's gonna be tough to reject, lets face it she is the original girl that Junpei falls for. Now he is sure of her feelings he hasn't got an excuse.

Chinami is exactly the type of person i can't stand. Too demanding for my liking. Without her looks she'd be very unpopular. Komiyama could definately do better (but when does he care about anything other than looks)



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> I wouldn't date her myself, but I'm sure someone will find good quality in her.


lol which one would you date then?



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Haha, that Amachi will never win, though I almost wish he would. Toujou would fall for him or at least get stuck with him



never gonna happen



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Nishino will go to France



Perhaps but i don't think she will make the same mistake twice.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Mukai will be useless



I laughed so much when i read this, so harsh but so true.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Satsuki, still being around will have no obstacle other than the meddlesome Yui to keep her from becoming his girlfriend, then maybe he'll forget about the other girls and focus on the one that loves him most. A perfect win.



Well at least your optimistic.

Damn what is the soccer guys name. You really think he will come back? Perhaps a quick appearance but nothing more.

I'm favouring Toujou at the moment as she is the origianal and her feelings have never wavered even if she is unconfident. But thats gonna all change now! Hopefully anyway.



			
				MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Oh btw, the last raw spoiler was a fake, I put every raw spoiler into the one before that.



I wasn't gonna take the chance


----------



## Fuko (May 11, 2005)

Wow... you two sure got a lot of discussions... I didnt read the spoilers but do you know any site with translations? not the raw spoilers. ty in advance.


----------



## MrBradMan (May 12, 2005)

bleh, well I can't much reply... I finally found some people who can read the raws and I got an accurate account of exactly what's going on... so sad so sad.

All I can say is that it's very very very moving.
That and Satsuki forever!  I never want her to give up on her dream!
Besides, in order for this manga to keep on going, there needs to be a lot more upset.

Maybe they'll put someone into a coma.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 12, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> bleh, well I can't much reply... I finally found some people who can read the raws and I got an accurate account of exactly what's going on... so sad so sad.
> 
> All I can say is that it's very very very moving.
> That and Satsuki forever!  I never want her to give up on her dream!
> ...



Careful there, well i can't wait for the translated version. But it's gonna be a while. Volume 16 hasn't been released yet. So we will have to wait.


----------



## mageofdeath (May 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Careful there, well i can't wait for the translated version. But it's gonna be a while. Volume 16 hasn't been released yet. So we will have to wait.


 it wont be out until june, unless someone manages to grab the raws from shonen jump, since its a weekly release, I wish yanime would use that, but they use the monthly release volumes for better quality...


----------



## BlueCheese (May 12, 2005)

The raws in shonen jump are no where as near good quality so it's ok. At least their doing it.


----------



## hinata smile (May 17, 2005)

ok ... srry for not replying in naruto fourm ... cuze iwas reading the hole manga of Ichiogo 100% ... ^@^ ILOVE IT


----------



## hinata smile (May 17, 2005)

omg ... but when it release exactly the manga imean the time ...iagree with u there is no such agyu that well more that four girls well damm full in love with hem


----------



## MrBradMan (May 17, 2005)

Mmmm.... I heard the volume will be released in Japan June 1st.  Yanime does the volume subs after they come out, so it might take a while, since they have to do 9 chapters, so my guess would be that you'd see it from them around the 15th.

The wild card is Anime waves, they were ahead on translation before Yanime, and they've been quiet from a while, so I expect something out of them.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 17, 2005)

Anime Waves haven't released any Ichigo in a while, but even if they do release it will just be volume 15 which we already have. Like MrBradMan said it's probably at least a month before we see anymore


----------



## Xanadus (May 20, 2005)

Hi..I'm new here. Mrbradman, where do you get those summaries for the latest Ichigo chapters? care to post it here?


----------



## BlueCheese (May 20, 2005)

go to Thanks for leafninja.com for this great picture! they have a forum their with a thread for manga spoilers

EDIT:
Sorry its Thanks for leafninja.com for this great picture!, sorry i'm not on my computer so i didn't check it.


----------



## Xanadus (May 20, 2005)

Thanks, bluecheese.


----------



## dark_himura (May 21, 2005)

hi guys! ive been recently been hooked on ichigo 100% and thank god ive found this thread. im looking forward sharing sentiments with fellow readers.

ive just finished reading vol 15 of the manga last night..damn im excited already for the next release!

junpei ur a lucky guy.   

im gonna hang out here often now hehe.  :


----------



## BlueCheese (May 22, 2005)

Still gonna be waiting a bit for the next release though. Would you rather have 3 girls after you or one? Much simpler with one


----------



## dark_himura (May 22, 2005)

yeah. but i hope it wont take long. im craving for the next installment. ( i dont know if craving is the right word though ^^)

but its soo damn hard restraining myself from reading the spoilers *pants pants*  

im fine with just one. but that junpei is one lucky bastard.   given the same circumstance as him, i would have a hard time choosing between toujo, nishino, and satsuki.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 22, 2005)

Yeh hard choice. Everytime you think one is cool you remember another one.

Spoilers are well spoilers, if you just read them now then whats the point in reading the manga imo. You have a bit to wait the raw isnt released till June and then it has to be translated.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 22, 2005)

Yeah with this sort of thing not much would really happen in one chapter, much happier reading the whole volume


----------



## dark_himura (May 23, 2005)

damn i think im having withdrawal syndrome.. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (May 23, 2005)

lol try reading other manga to take your mind of it


----------



## Xanadus (May 23, 2005)

I heard the next volume would be release next month. I can't wait for it also. Suspense is killing me.

edit; I couldn't help myself from reading those raws but I did. Good thing there was this guy who translated the dialogues from chapters 151 till 154 to I understood something at least.


----------



## dark_himura (May 24, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> lol try reading other manga to take your mind of it



i guess ill try. any recommendations? those that i can dl from the net just for the moment. 

thanks.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 24, 2005)

Mahou Sensei Negima is pretty good. So is Mai HiME (although I think the anime is better). Love Hina manga is excellant but it is licensed. (Still pretty easy to find though) I don't read as much manga as anime. But tomorrow is the start of my four month holiday so I intend to change that.


----------



## dark_himura (May 24, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Mahou Sensei Negima is pretty good. So is Mai HiME (although I think the anime is better). Love Hina manga is excellant but it is licensed. (Still pretty easy to find though) I don't read as much manga as anime. But tomorrow is the start of my four month holiday so I intend to change that.



hehe thanks. ^^

im going to look for em now. damn ichigo 100%.  

ive tried looking for love hina before but no good searches just yet. i think ill give it another shot this time.   

damn junpei! 

thanks again blue. :


----------



## HollowDreamer (May 24, 2005)

what is ichigo 100% ive heard of it but im not sure what it is.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 25, 2005)

ANBUWOLF said:
			
		

> what is ichigo 100% ive heard of it but im not sure what it is.


It's basically about a guy who is really interested in making movies and is trying to choose between a few different girls who are interested in him.



			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> hehe thanks. ^^
> 
> im going to look for em now. damn ichigo 100%.
> 
> ...


I can give you Love Hina tomorrow when i get my computer. (I'm at home it's at uni)


----------



## [noir] (May 26, 2005)

hey i was just wondering do we know when chapters 134+ will be out translated?


----------



## mangekyuo_itachi (May 26, 2005)

its at 134+ know i fink but i just love watching da anime


----------



## BlueCheese (May 26, 2005)

It's been said several times in this thread that the raw's dont come out till June sometime. So don't expect it any time soon.

Oh and you like the anime? Man it's terrible compared to the manga


----------



## Xanadus (May 28, 2005)

Think its the middle of June. Coz those jap tanks apparently hasn't been released yet. Only the raws from JUMP. Yanime and AW only scans from those tank versions. So quite some time yet.


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (May 28, 2005)

BlueCheese is right, the manga is exceptional.  They take out all the good character development in the anime and it just seems so rushed.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 1, 2005)

hi guys its been a while. ^^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi man, all a bit slow cos I think we have discussed everything up till volume 15  to death. When volume 16 comes out we can have a decent discussion again.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah i guess so. hehe i hope the next volume will be out soon. i would hate this thread becoming a flame thread like other ichigo threads i've visited. =)

anyway you guys know any links where i could dl mahou sensei negima, tenjou tenge and love hina? i think they are already licensed..its so damn hard finding reliable sites. hihi.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah well the raws come out some time this month, but then it has to be translated. So a while yet unfortunatly. Anyway i'll pm you where to get those mangas. Love Hina manga is awesome!


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah time to get my mind off ichigo for a while. ^^

thanks again blue for the PM. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 2, 2005)

No problem, I must read some more Negima myself soon. Had like the busiest week ever and no time for manga . But even worsed next week, i'm visiting my brother and ill have to use 56k again  :amazed   ing


----------



## ccongdon (Jun 3, 2005)

first time I came across this manga I thought it was a Bleach Doujin...

I read skimmed throught it and was completely lost


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 3, 2005)

lol nicely done


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 7, 2005)

hehe in my case i thought it was a spin off of the bleach series.

i totally forgot to read the latest chapters of bleach coz of this hehe. =)


----------



## ramenluver (Jun 7, 2005)

hey.. anyone know where i can get Love Hina manga and ICHIGO 100% raw from 134 up?  Cuz i heard people already have the raws...


----------



## ramenluver (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome! thanks.. i appreciate it
O btw are there any translations out?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Nope no translations from 134. Check  and HERE for translations.


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 13, 2005)

I love Ichigo 100%, but how much longer until anime-source gets the translated manga? I check the site every chance i get   

Ichigo 100% > Love Hina


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Nah for me Love Hina is better.

They only translate the full volumes as was said earlier in this thread. They are supposed to come out some time this month. I don't know when. But then it will be a while before they manage to translate it all.


----------



## skethee2 (Jun 15, 2005)

i think its better that they translate every volume

We get a lot more to read and more interesting..unlike every chapter few days 
we get it over with quicly

Edit: my 400th post :


----------



## Sol 3dge (Jun 15, 2005)

you should get it from yanime, i think its better.


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (Jun 15, 2005)

so far 158 manga chapters. so glad to be japanese cuz i can buy jump XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeh yanime is better, they translate directly from japanese.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 15, 2005)

This manga is such a tease, i got irritated. I also thought it was a bleach tanget, till i read some of it.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh, some msn group sites have ichigo 100%, but only like the first 50 or so chapters.   Here


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Everyone makes the mistake of thinking its something to do with Bleach. Oh and ResoluteOne, edit your post rather than posting twice.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 16, 2005)

"ichigo" is a familiar word. =)

hehe i wonder if there is a naruto 100% lolz. XD

anyway its june 16 here in my location, hehe cant wait for the next installment. =)

i check yanime from time to time but no news. nada. 

lets patiently wait shall we? 

@sol 3dge

damn 400 posts. damn. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 16, 2005)

The volume came out on 3rd of June I do believe so it should be fairly soon i hope.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah i hope so too. *shrugs*

@blu
damn 451 posts. damn.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 17, 2005)

Where do you get the manga. Im totally lost lol my friend said it was great so i thought i would check it out. BTW it made him cry lol, cuz he triend playin 3 girls at once and they all dumped him right before christmas break.


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Everyone makes the mistake of thinking its something to do with Bleach. Oh and ResoluteOne, edit your post rather than posting twice.



LOL ya thats how i got into ichigo. I thought it was some hoe related to Bleach so i was interested and just kept reading and now it has surpassed bleach in my eyes. 

Right now i read Death Note until the 134+ (vol16) scans are released for Ichigo 100%. Death Note is sweet!!


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 17, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> "*ichigo" is a familiar word.* =)
> 
> hehe i wonder if there is a naruto 100% lolz. XD
> 
> ...



I believe Ichigo means strawberry in japanese


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (Jun 17, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> I believe Ichigo means strawberry in japanese


yups, you are correct ^ ^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 17, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> Where do you get the manga. Im totally lost lol my friend said it was great so i thought i would check it out. BTW it made him cry lol, cuz he triend playin 3 girls at once and they all dumped him right before christmas break.



 is the best place.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 18, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> I believe Ichigo means strawberry in japanese



hehe thanks for clarifying that. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 18, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> hehe thanks for clarifying that. =)



Didn't you wonder why there were so many strawberry's lol


----------



## spaztik (Jun 18, 2005)

I dont know i just thought it was a fetich , i mean my ex had one with strawberrys /ponder what a coincidens. Anyway lol WTF is with the cherrys!!! That just screams wrong


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 18, 2005)

I dunno man the whole series is a bit weird like that


----------



## spaztik (Jun 18, 2005)

Taht is what makes it good, the characters are so straight forward and obvious where as the paths and thier roles in the story are really quite complicated and unexpected some times


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah man it's a good series. Although it is starting to become abit tiresome. I mean how long can you string along three girls for.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 18, 2005)

I dont know but u ahve to admit this guy has bawlls i mean seriously Nishino although nice and house wife-ish is very very scary in a " your gunna be sleeping on the sofa" type of way and satsuki who is just a plain manly but kicking type who i would seriously be afraid to dump and toujou who is just like so fragile it would kill me to see her cry. But he manages to keep going, ignoring all that and do that right thing which i truly admire. The only thing bad he has going for him is not that hes stupid but he has no self confidence and relys alot of the girls to make a move. All in all i like it, prolly one of the mangas ive ever read beacuse i can relate to it. I give it a 5/5.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah he must be the most clueless person their is when it comes to girls. Although he has got close a couple of times with Nishino until they were interrupted.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 18, 2005)

If the phone rang while that was happening to me i would just get up and turn it off and then lie about who it was. Or destroy the phone you know wcih ever im in the mood for


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, but theirs been a few occasions that I can think of off the top of my head. When they were under that shrine thing and her alarm went off. Also on the hospital type bed and the lights went out. Man they should just get it over with.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 18, 2005)

Agreed, I feel sorry for him. All that work to get the mood going and something alawys goes wrong. I mean it takes ALOT to get a girl to open for the first time i mean jesus and shes done it to him like 3 times already. Poor guy -.-


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 18, 2005)

Ya it kinda sucks for Manaka how he is always interrupted but if he did go all the way the story pretty much ends right there because he can no longer string 3 or 4 girls anymore.

When im reading i know something will interrupt whatever situation he is in but i always keep yelling to myself "he might finally do it!!"   

(Im tempted to look at the raws but im just going to continue reading Death Note until the translated versions come out)


----------



## spaztik (Jun 18, 2005)

What i want to see is if he be a playa and get em ALL to go al the way that would be like the will of god


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 19, 2005)

hehe the will of god indeed. =)


----------



## spaztik (Jun 20, 2005)

Or a mad good fortune cookie!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 20, 2005)

For about the 5th time in this thread, it hasn't been translated past 134 yet. When it is it will be at


----------



## ramenluver (Jun 20, 2005)

man i read all the raws up to 161... i barely get whats going on at all... but its sexy.. for sure, it seems like after a certain point theres a next stage, like before.... the closest he got to a girl is huggin one and then another and then another...
*Spoiler*: __ 



the next stage is kissing and it gets pretty hot there, but thats only raws so far unless you consider the accidental kiss that manaka and toujou shared was real  


  i really do hope they translate quick, i mean theres like 3 more volumes out( im guessing 8-10 chapters are about a volume) Thats about 30 more raw chapters!!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 20, 2005)

The Mai HiME anime is awesome, the manga is very different but still good. If your looking for the manga you can get it off irc at 

Shouldn't be too long for next Ichigo volume. Can't wait!


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Jun 20, 2005)

you can also view My Hime at Link removed


----------



## spaztik (Jun 22, 2005)

the anime is better tho


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jun 22, 2005)

what chapter is the anime. because this is a great anime and i want to see the manga


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 22, 2005)

Gondar: King of Primates said:
			
		

> you can also view My Hime at Link removed



Thats a cool site witha good layout, btw what part is smilar to episode 4 in teh anime?


----------



## spaztik (Jun 22, 2005)

which series? hime or ichigo, cuz ichigo manga x10 better then anime but hime is like anime x2 then manga imho   for manga i use umm directmanga.com


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm talking about ichigo 100%.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 22, 2005)

The anime is still a long way behind the manga , episode 11 is around chapter 57. But trust everyone here in that the anime is absolutely terrible compared to the manga. So if you like the anime, definately read the manga.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 22, 2005)

/agree get the manga at directmanga.com


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 22, 2005)

man my experiences of directmanga haven't been great, it takes forever to download anything


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool, if you dont mind irc get manga from  it has tons. Can't wait for ichigo!


----------



## spaztik (Jun 22, 2005)

YAY ME NIETHER!!!!!!! man my sleep schedule is all mesed up beacuse of it!!!! i stayd up all niught and read em all at once ya know? and now like i wake upo at 8pm it pisses me off but it was worth it!!!!!!!


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 23, 2005)

hehe the addiction is clear.. =)

hmm lemme check yanime. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah man i think i did something similar first time i checked out ichigo. I hope you have all voted for ichigo at yanime


----------



## spaztik (Jun 23, 2005)

I did!!! I just wish i could help them out since they are doing it so slow, but i had to sell my server so i could gte my mini fridge!! yay woot! o yea and i got a new phone! anyway yea -.- go yanime!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey man the fact their even doing it all for free, can't really complain can we. Without them where would we get our ichigo fix. They do a damn good job!


----------



## spaztik (Jun 23, 2005)

yea i agree just wish i could help out though lol i feel bad complaining when i cant do anything to help. I piss myself off when i do that.


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 24, 2005)

d@ng if only i knew japanese. =)

oh btw, ichigo 100% leads the poll at yanime. =) (yey!)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah by a mile, looking at the others though its not really suprising


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 24, 2005)

How far is the Ichigo 100% manga? I know volume 16 is out in Japan but i see raws from 162 out and based on the current average length of volumes im guessing volume 16 ends somewhere around chapter 154 or so.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Translations are only up to 134. Yes volume 16 is out in Japan but it takes time to translate it and stuff. Especially as yanime is doing it for free. Yanime only translate volume releases. They don't translate the weekly releases. So they are only slightly behind the raws at the moment.


----------



## Xanadus (Jun 24, 2005)

Each volume roughly has 9 chapters..so vol 16 only brings ichigo 100% to chapter 143, vol 17 till 152, 18 till 161 and 19 onwards..
Right now the raws are at chapter 161...quite far ahead.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 24, 2005)

such is life


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah but they are the raws that appear each week. Yanime has already said they are only translating the releases that come out as volumes. Volume 16 came out on the third, so they are not really behind


----------



## spaztik (Jun 24, 2005)

u mean the raw volume 16 right


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah the raw volume came out on the third


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 24, 2005)

I actually prefer the way its being done now because i hate reading just 1 chapter then waiting like a week to read just another chapter.

Now i get to sit down and read all the chapters in the volume which is also beneficial for comprehending the whole story in case i forget some details during the week


----------



## spaztik (Jun 25, 2005)

well yea of course who wouldnt. Just wish i could help yanime translate faster ><


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah i like the way they do it. I really don't mind about the speed too much, cos well they have a life.


----------



## spaztik (Jun 25, 2005)

i wonder how long it takes to translate a single page on average


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Man they don't have to just translate it, they have to do other stuff as well. Like cleaning it. If it were just a simple translation job i'm sure it wouldn't take that long.


----------



## Xanadus (Jun 26, 2005)

waiting 2 months for a volume release or a week or so for 1 or 2 chapters release, I would prefer chapter releases.
I hate it when a volume ends with a cliffhanger (and I was told in another forum thats its going to happen for vol 16 and 17) and waiting for 2 months just to know what happens next.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Well volumes are released every month and one chapter is released a week. I prefer volume release because very little happens in just one chapter. Much easier to get into it reading a volume at a time.


----------



## AmazinG (Jun 26, 2005)

Xanadus said:
			
		

> waiting 2 months for a volume release or a week or so for 1 or 2 chapters release, I would prefer chapter releases.
> I hate it when a volume ends with a cliffhanger (and I was told in another forum thats its going to happen for vol 16 and 17) and waiting for 2 months just to know what happens next.


Actually Yanime is doing a good job keeping up with Ichigo 100%. They gave us volume 15 last month and are trying to give us 16 this month (Japan also just got volume 16 this month).

Instead of reading just 1 chapter we get to read like 10 all at once


----------



## Xanadus (Jun 26, 2005)

Problem is Ichigo 100% in Japan comes out every 2-3 months..Vol 17 will be released in August, Vol 18 in October. Which makes sense since 9 chapters = 2 months. Otherwise weekly Jump chapters couldnt keep up.
This was mentioned by Cgoten in Yanime forums himself. 
So we would expect the scans to be released every 2 months the earliest.

And weekly chaps arent so bad, I kinda got used to it with Naruto, Bleach and One Piece weekly releases already.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh yeah your right i forget it releases every two months. I still think it's better though.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey guys.
Sorry I haven't been around much, but since we've been waiting on fully scanslated volumes of Ichigo, there hasn't been much to write about, that and I went crazy going through a ton of other manga such as Mahou Sensei Negima.

-Note: No actual spoilers-

Anyway, if you've been paying attention to the current raws, things are heating up again.  It seems to be drawing to the conclusion (again) at chapter 163 with massive drama and decisions between Aya and Junpei.  This chapter is a very emotional one.

Look forward to major developments between the main characters, and far less appearances for the side characters.

Well back to searching for something new to read (again).


----------



## A Black Dude (Jul 2, 2005)

any1 know where i can download the theme songs for the ova


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Your gonna get a better response in the anime forum not the manga forum


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 2, 2005)

I just saw the chapter 163 raw... Man, that's was a very emotional chapter.


----------



## Codde (Jul 2, 2005)

Well I just started reading this manga... I usually steer clear away from romance unless it has a healthy dose of comedy and not too... shojo-ish. 

I just finished Volume 5... the manga is quite entertaining sometimes.... a lot better than I expected.


----------



## Xanadus (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeap, chapter 163 is indeed very heartbreaking. A partial translation for the chap is posted in AWaves btw.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 2, 2005)

AWaves? Who? Where?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Xanadus!!

Man, Manaka is really stupid.... why dosen't he run after Aya like the times he did for Nishino and Satsuki? Can't wait for the next chapter...


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 3, 2005)

thanx a lot dude... now... you wouldnt happen to know where i can get there raws would you??... thats if there are any.................i tried e mule and other stuff and got zip


----------



## Xanadus (Jul 3, 2005)

Here u go:
ZATCH BELL FC (KONJIKI)


----------



## coldcity333 (Jul 3, 2005)

thx dude... you totally rock...


----------



## Xanadus (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah, they are gonna release it in volume batches. That's why its taking so long.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a question


*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't read through those chapters between 134 and 163, but did Manaka failed the exam?


----------



## Xanadus (Jul 3, 2005)

Answer to that:

*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know about whether Manaka had failed the uni exams or not up to 163. We have to wait for the coming chapters to know.


----------



## sundis (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anyone else think that Aya would have been a much more interesting character had she kept herself "ugly"? 

Right now I cant see any reason why she loves Junpei. If she was still ugly and Junpei had the same feeling for her as he does now... well I think more people would root for their relationship. Aya Loving Junpei because of a memory from middle school is kind of silly. They rarely ever talk to one another aside from meetings for films.

Nishino on the other hand actually has valid reasons for loving Junpei. Their character interactions seem alot full-er.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 4, 2005)

sundis said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that Aya would have been a much more interesting character had she kept herself "ugly"?
> 
> Right now I cant see any reason why she loves Junpei. If she was still ugly and Junpei had the same feeling for her as he does now... well I think more people would root for their relationship. Aya Loving Junpei because of a memory from middle school is kind of silly. They rarely ever talk to one another aside from meetings for films.
> 
> Nishino on the other hand actually has valid reasons for loving Junpei. Their character interactions seem alot full-er.




that is mostly because the fact that Satsuki always hangs around junpei and acts if she is his girlfriend and she also tries to destroy the relationship junpei has now with Toujo so thats also something trouble for him to chosse wetter he wants to be with her or Satsuki.


----------



## sundis (Jul 4, 2005)

Well that is one thing. But why does Aya have these feelings if she hasnt really had any interaction with Junpie? Even Satsuki has more reason then Aya for her feelings. To me, out of all the girls, Aya's reason seems the most unrealistic.

Had she kept her old hairstyle and remained "ugly". Her one and sole reason would have a much greater impact, and it might have swayed me into her corner. But as it stands if Manaka doesnt end up with Nishino(or at the very least ALONE) I'm soooo going to start a riot.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 4, 2005)

Manaka knows that his feelings for Aya are stronger then the feelings he has for Nishino. He is too naive, all that he's waiting for was for Aya to confess him. Why didn't he confess to her when he had the chance?

My theory about the ending:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The letter/novel Manaka got from Aya in ch 163 was unfinish, right? If so, maybe now Manaka realize that her novel was about her all the time. He discovered that her feelings for Manaka was very strong, and he then write the ending about how he feels about her and send it back to Aya.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 5, 2005)

I hate to say it Sundis, but girls are built that way.  They can get emotional over a guy for the simplest reason.  Manaka was the first guy to look her way, period.  He even saw down to her core after only reading her novel.  He literally changed her life - if he hadn't been part of her goal, she'd probably have ended up a lonely office lady making coffee for some jerk-off after college.

Beside that, Manaka is a very nice guy.  If he was able to focus that kindness and attention on just one girl, it'd be a different story such as "I's" or maybe "Pastel."  Though personally I think he could be a nice guy to them all and still be decisive on the one he loves, he wobbles, prolonguing the story, which is the point.  If Manaka just settled on one girl, we wouldn't be reading.  We agonize over his stupidity, angst, and indecisiveness, and the wave of heartache he causes in his wake.

Anyway looks like our mangaka wants to develop Manka's character some more, or she wouldn't have made him

*Spoiler*: __ 



have that short arc where Satsuki tries to get him again, his decision to get back with Nishino and stay with her, then his sudden realization in 163 that he loves Aya the most.  Seems like she might even do a short time skip through college, in my opinion, in order to show his growth before finally settling on someone and putting every fiber of his being into that.




In any event, there'll be lots of tears no matter how it ends up.  I just hope there'll be an ending I can be satisfied with.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 5, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> I hate to say it Sundis, but girls are built that way.  They can get emotional over a guy for the simplest reason.  Manaka was the first guy to look her way, period.  He even saw down to her core after only reading her novel.  He literally changed her life - if he hadn't been part of her goal, she'd probably have ended up a lonely office lady making coffee for some jerk-off after college.
> 
> Beside that, Manaka is a very nice guy.  If he was able to focus that kindness and attention on just one girl, it'd be a different story such as "I's" or maybe "Pastel."  Though personally I think he could be a nice guy to them all and still be decisive on the one he loves, he wobbles, prolonguing the story, which is the point.  If Manaka just settled on one girl, we wouldn't be reading.  We agonize over his stupidity, angst, and indecisiveness, and the wave of heartache he causes in his wake.
> 
> ...




yeah I totally agree with you it's kinda bad he doesn't choose wich he like the best of Aya, Nishino or Satsuki. If he indeed just focussed on Aya it would have been a great couple, he just making the lady's unsure wetter they should confess to him or not or like him or not.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 5, 2005)

sundis said:
			
		

> But as it stands if Manaka doesnt end up with Nishino(or at the very least ALONE) I'm soooo going to start a riot.



Yay someone shares my opinion wootzors <3


----------



## Codde (Jul 5, 2005)

What I really think would be a suitable end for this series is if they all end up leaving him and he's left alone... I had a strong suspicion that would happen as each one went away one time... but they always came back kind of annoying me... (only one I don't mind dissapearing and reappearing is Yuri... or whatever that short girls name is...).


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 5, 2005)

Nope I wish that all will leave accept for Toujo she should belong to junpei....although I prefer to see Satsuki with Junpei they are really nice together and very energetic and all.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 5, 2005)

Junpei will not end up alone. What's the point with love story if it dosen't have an happy ending?

BTW, I haven't seen Satsuki for a long time now, what's going on with her?


----------



## spaztik (Jul 6, 2005)

For being so mean to Satsuki he deserves to be alone, lettin all that good lookinness go to waste


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 6, 2005)

Last we heard, Satsuki was in a different class because she's not going to college, not to mention Toujou and Manaka are in the same class because it focuses on those applying to liberal arts programs in college.

now for the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Satsuki last told Manaka she was proud of him for sticking to one girl and making that mature step.  Even though she still loves him, she's seems to have decided to let him pursue his own path rather than forcing him to love her.  She's going to get a job straight out of High School, and plans to become a wife and mother in the future, though she hinted that she'd be happiest being his.




Yep, that Satsuki is one heck of a gal.  Previously I had hoped that all the other girls would become so saddened that he couldn't devote all of his heart to them, that they'd leave him from the heartbreak, and that Satsuki would be there to pick up the pieces, and he'd realize just how much she means to him, sort of like in Kimi Ga Nozumen Eien.

Also, he's not at a loss really if he ends up alone at the end of this manga.  So long as he learns from these experiences, and becomes a better man because of his loss, that's what counts.  Plus he still has people to support him should his love relationships all turn to trajedy - Yui, his parents, the other film club members.
Also look at it this way: Would Manaka truly be happy if the women he loved so much cast away their dreams to be with him?  He might feel relieved for a bit, but for a man so focused on life-long ambitions and aspirations that come from the heart, causing someone else to abandon what they love and long for isn't something he could live with, in my opinion.

Right now, I'd like to see it go one of a few ways.  I think the happiest ending would be Toujou and Manaka getting together.  She's longed for him more than anyone and kept herself as close as she could.  He changed her life; he's her first love, letting go of something so precious is like cutting off your own arm.
I'd be happy if Satsuki or Yui picked up a broken down depressed Manaka, and showed him the man he is deep down, then he realizes that he loves said person, and that said person loves him.
The third ending I'd be satisfied with is one that is probably the most improbable and unpopular.  Manaka ending up with Kozue.  Yes, the perverted yet man fearing female version of Manaka.  Ah the irony of that situation is priceless.

I think I'd only be unsatisfied with the Nishino/Manaka ending.  Long distance relationships only work when those involved are deeply committed to eachother.  Manaka/Nishino seem to have the exact opposite effect, though they care for eachother deeply, they end up creating a wall inbetween eachother.  There's poor communication about their true feelings, and they never thought out their future together properly, not to mention neither seems willing to make compromises to make their relationship work.  Seems like a relationship with no foundation, and would be doomed to failure no matter the circumstance.  And on a personal note, I just can't wrap my head around that girl.  Her motives and actions make no sense to me, I can't get what she's thinking at all, and her demeaner is completely misleading.  If I could understand women as a whole, she'd be the exception.

As I see it the best relationships would be:
Aya
Satsuki
Yui
in that order.

Aya's dream is the similar, yet she holds some different interests which make for a good diversity, and the two seem to share common ground in morals and fundamental beliefs.

Satsuki has a great chemistry with Manaka  Being able to get along with someone at that level is extremely uncommon and is suited for a best friend or lover.  No matter the circumstance, this combination would be able to stick it out.  She loses to Aya in how much Manaka cares for her.

Yui's definitely someone who could have a good relationship with Manaka.  She's known him for so long that she can read him like a book, and that's the way married couples are.  Plus, no matter what the trouble, Manaka's always there for her, and would never hurt her.  If even the slightest spark of romance came about for both of them at the same time, they'd be blessed with a long term relationship with fewer ups and downs than any of the others.

Heh, maybe we'll be surprised and a mystery character will pop up, they'll fall madly in love, and all the other girls will be crushed.

I dunno.  Just when I think this author is going to finalize the story and cement a character's feelings, everything turns 180 degrees and we're back where we started.

All I can assume at this point is that we'll end up with something shocking!!! where he marries all of them like one of those crazy polygamists in Utah, USA.


----------



## Fuko (Jul 6, 2005)

can anyone help me with pics of ichigo 100%? the official art only.. ty!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah man all this talk of untranslated chapters. I haven't read what you guys have said, but any chance anything that is talking about raw chapters be put in spoiler tags. Really don't want this spoiled.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 6, 2005)

Yay bluecheese <3 i agree wit u +rep


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Yui is only a side character so it's no suprise we haven't heard about her. She's not really interested in Manaka, and even if she were she would be no competition for the main three.

Anyway about the spoiler tags I was saying generally. But i'd really appreciate if you could put anything at all regarding raw chapters in spoiler tags. Cos no matter how general it is, it's still a spoiler and I don't think it's fair that non raw readers should be scared of reading a discussion thread.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _bah! my generalizations didn't contain any new info! insert mean face here_ 



okay, so there really isn't a spoiler here




edit: side characters are people too!
but I get what you're saying.

Still, her character is enough of one to be a side-main character,
and although she's not a main love interest, is important to the plot.

She did only go to school back there so she could see Junpei again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah i know man and I don't mean to complain, I just really enjoy the manga and don't want even the slightest detail spoiled. 

Anyway where you been? It's good to have you back!


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, monday was my birthday, so I was at a BBQ.  Mmm, otherwise I've been ... *ahem* obtaining more and more anime from here and there.

Also went to Anime Expo in Anaheim California.  Was a blast, great cosplay action there, unfortunately there was also a "man-Fey team."
Also kinda sad I didn't see anyone dressed up in Ichigo 100% outfits - go figure.
Oh, if you can't tell I've been running through the 100 chapters and 20 subbed episodes of Mahou Sensei Negima.

So that's pretty much what I've been doing.

_MMmm and to the rest of you_: don't spoil Blue Cheese's day.  *Reading freshly subbed chapters of a manga is the slice of life*, and taking away that joy is unacceptable, unless you're a gundam fan and you've got episode summaries for GSD 10 ep ahead.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah man sounds like youve been having a good time. Happy Birthday for Monday! MSN is pretty good I really need to catch up with that, haven't read the manga in a while. 

Can't remember if I asked you this, but whats your take on the Ichigo anime? 

Cheers for understanding about the raw manga thing and I know to stay clear of the Gundam Seed discussion threads, it's all absolutely absurd. It's like whats the point in actually having the anime.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 6, 2005)

The anime the anime....

I'll say it like this.
If you've never read a chapter of Ichigo 100% manga, you'd really enjoy it.
The anime is very, very playful, and contains far less emotional dumping
that you get in the manga.

However... the time sequence of events is the worst I've ever scene.
They cover something like 4 or more volumes in a 12 episode shot.
The animation is poor quality.
The music could be better.
The redeeming quality of this anime is the Voice Actors.

My rating 2/5 - extreme fans of this title only.


Oh and you should get back into MSN - it picks up around ch20 or so, and keeps up like that.  Plus the recent chapters... 80 or so through 100 have been really good and exciting.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 6, 2005)

I completely agree with you about the anime, I can't understand these people that say it's good. But their all people that haven't read the manga. So i've been trying to convince them all to read the manga.

Ive read 50 chapters of MSN so far, i'll pick it up again tomorrow. 

Good to talk to you again man, just like the old days!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 6, 2005)

I really couldn't believe that when i saw the high school exam in episode 2, nothing made sense. They finished the series at a really strange point as well. I'm guessing their will be a second cos their only up to chapter 60 or something.

Regarding the manga i'm gonna wait as long as it takes, cos i'd much rather read a properly translated manga than descriptions any day. It'l take longer but definately will be worth the wait.


----------



## sundis (Jul 7, 2005)

Darn, everyone saying the anime is bad is having the opposite effect on me. Now I actually want to watch it to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Codde (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after catching up with the manga I was going to give the anime a try... (for whatever reasons...)... but passed on it. Though I might end up watching the OAV, but what does it cover?


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 7, 2005)

Back from work =)


*Spoiler*: _ova spoiler_ 



The ova covers the summer trip where they film the movie with nishino.  the scene where aya and junpei get stuck in a shack all night in the rain is in there




bleh, the volume translation for v16 is taking longer than I was anticipating... at this rate I'll learn japanese before they put it out.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 7, 2005)

SPOILER about the OVA 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I have seen the raw and this OVA #2 cover the scene where Manaka and Aya got trapped by a bunch of properties. (In the manga, they got trap by gym closet)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 7, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Back from work =)
> bleh, the volume translation for v16 is taking longer than I was anticipating... at this rate I'll learn japanese before they put it out.



To be fair if you were doing it for free I doubt you would be spending all your time on it. We just have to be thankful they do it at all.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 7, 2005)

Why are everyone saying that Manaka is a big jerk? Is it his fault that there are so many girls surrounding him? You know, Manaka isn't a pro when it comes to love.


----------



## Codde (Jul 7, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Why are everyone saying that Manaka is a big jerk? Is it his fault that there are so many girls surrounding him? You know, Manaka isn't a pro when it comes to love.


Well he could simply just pick one and stop messing around with all of them... 

(For some reason I prefer Yui to the other females... ...). Nishino already dumped him before...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah man but that choice isn't exactly easy


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 7, 2005)

Yui is more like a sister to Manaka so I doubt that they will be a couple.

Summary for ch 164

*Spoiler*: __ 



he chapter title is The last Valentine it starts off with manaka reading from a notebook that was Aya's. He then remembers the last culture festival in which they all had fun doing their picture. He goes on about her last smiling face and how he wont see again. Then he remembers about Nishino and calls her cellphone after he begins to think he might lose her yet again over his nonsense. No answer so he figures she's pissed he went MIA on her. So he heads over to her house there's no one home or appears to be. He shouts and shouts until Nishino finally answers and invites him. She was making her valentine chocolate for him and wonders what happened after she left. They talk a bit and out of nowhere he hugs her ending the chapter.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah there is no chance of Yui ending up with Manaka


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> To be fair if you were doing it for free I doubt you would be spending all your time on it. We just have to be thankful they do it at all.




If I was doing the translating I'd probably spend most of my time on it, because well, I have a lot of free time at the moment. With the exception of work, sleep, watching anime, reading manga, and the occasional going out, I'd probably spend around 3-5 hours a day translating that stuff.

Then again, I've only just begun working on learning Japanese.  Hiragana and Katana are bad enough, soon as I can even start thinking about moving onto kanji it's going to suck. (Teaching myself by the way)

Thanks for the new chapter summary Hero kun.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's another summary (better version)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 164: The last Valentines Day
Over from the previous chapter, Manaka is still depressed over Aya. Manaka could only stare at Aya's unopen letter. The doorbell rang and Manaka quickly opens the door to find Satsuki. She hands over her home made chocolate and said that she had put in 3 years of her feelings to bake it. Manaka, thanks her but was interrupted when Satsuki suddenly gives him a kiss. She runs off, telling Manaka that it's probably the last kiss they will have. Manaka, stunned, wonders what thats all about.

And Manaka suddenly pictures Nishino's sad expression and remembers that he has yet to give Nishino a phone call since yesterday (Yeap, it's valentines day in Ichigo 100% world). Nishino, still angry was reluctant to pick up when she saw the call was from Manaka. But then decides otherwise since she's curious to know what had happened between Manaka and Aya. Just when she answers the phone, Manaka hangs up. Nishino, peeved "What the, he's too much. Junpei-kun, you idiot!!!"
Manaka wonders why Nishino isn't picking up his call and heads to her house to check out.

Right at this moment, Yui was on the way to Manaka's place to give him some chocolates. She thinks about the previous day when she saw Manaka all sad and depressed. Yui then, crying blames herself for what had happened, but Manaka, with his usual kindness "It's not your fault, didn't I say it before, don't take it to heart". Yui taking out her chocolates feels that her chocolates should be able to wash away Manaka's sadness. When she arrives at Manaka's place, she saw another chocolate package and thinks that its from Nishino. Then changes her mind and assumes its from Aya. Yui got a little angry, "How can it be!! I thought Junpei and Toujo are already..." (Btw, it's Satsuki's chocolate that she saw, not Aya or Nishino's)

The scene cuts to Manaka in front of Nishino's house. Just when he begins to doubt about whether he should meet Nishino (his wishy-washy attitude will never die), Nishino greets him. "You came all the way just to meet me. I'm sorry I didn't answer the call." Watching Nishino's sad expression, Manaka wonders why he always has to hurt her feelings and apologizes to Nishino as well. He says he had not taken Nishino's feelings into consideration at all and feels useless. When Manaka was about to explain what had happened (about the previous day), Nishino wraps her arms around Manaka. Nishino consoles Manaka and told him its ok and he didn't have to say anything.

Nishino: I...Since I trust you, you don't have to tell me...
Manaka: Nishino, I'm sorry, I made you worry

Nishino then gives her home made chocolates to Manaka, who's now in
tears, "Do I still have the right to receive it?". Nishino, answers with a smile on her face (like an angel), "My only desire is to give this to you, Junpei-kun". The chapter ends with Manaka only able to utter "Nishino...". Clearly, he's deeply moved by Nishino's sincerity, kindness and love.

Quote: Their warm hearts melts the snow.

Next chapter (paraphased here): The emotionally moving finale!  Manaka makes an important speech to the leaving (on her way to Paris) Tsukasa!


----------



## Xanadus (Jul 8, 2005)

I read that summary too at Yanime forums but apparently its a fake....Here's the link:* Click Here To Hear Me Sing!! [Flash Deviation] *


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I see, it's looks more like a date, but in the same time Manaka lokks unhappy then ever. (judging from the images from the yanime forum)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> If I was doing the translating I'd probably spend most of my time on it, because well, I have a lot of free time at the moment. With the exception of work, sleep, watching anime, reading manga, and the occasional going out, I'd probably spend around 3-5 hours a day translating that stuff.
> 
> Then again, I've only just begun working on learning Japanese.  Hiragana and Katana are bad enough, soon as I can even start thinking about moving onto kanji it's going to suck. (Teaching myself by the way)
> 
> Thanks for the new chapter summary Hero kun.



Yeah but man not everone has much free time. Oh and for practicing Hiragana and Katakana, check out the program I wrote.

here


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW i've started to read Ichigo 100% yesterday, i tho it was like bleach lol!!

BUt damn its AWESOME lol. I'M not at 17 chapters so theres a lot of it thats left so i'm pretty happy  hehe.

I'm a new ichigo100% fan so sup ichigo's fan hehe!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol so many people think it is Bleach. But yeah glad you like it!


----------



## Aburame (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't see any similarities between Bleach and Ichigo 100% though. o___o Except maybe the name.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Well it's cos the main character of Bleach is called Ichigo so everyone thinks it is some sort of spin off. But your right they are completely different.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah i'ts completely the opposite lol.

Im at chapter 23 now...damn why the stupid jupei aint going out whit Aya? ..that girl likes him so much and juppei sur do like her too. But that satsuki came into the picture...Hey does tthat guys that draws the manga was a hentei guy before :|??? cuz its pretty much base on good looking girls whit big boobs and nice but lol.

ps: is there a ichogo 100% anime? any of you watched it if theres one? is it good ?


AHHH!!! whats wrong whit Anime-source.com???  They are saying that the modeule is not active! i was reading and then it just stop when i pressed and now its saying that the module is not active whit all the mangas!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes there is an Ichigo anime., But if you read earlier in the thread, every person that has read the manga thinks the anime is crap.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 8, 2005)

You'd think the title would give it away as being ... not bleach.

But yay! Another convert.  Someone who can enjoy 15 volumes of goodness.

Seriously, tear  jerkers are the best.  Being able to relate to the despair of a character over love and love lost gives me more of a human feeling than watching a bunch of super strong characters run around beating each other to prove who's strongest.  Bleh.  I suppose one of the reason's Naruto is so popular is that unlike your normal Ninja manga, it's a lot more about his feelings for people.

In any event Satsuto, I almost wish I could go back to when I first read Ichigo 100%, having that new and exciting feeling of wondering which way Manaka was going to go, how his relationships would develop.  Well, there's still at least 3 volumes worth before it'll end (although this particular mangaka could go on forever with the story).  Oh well, patience for it will be rewarded.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah I love anime with a bit of emotion. It gets you much more involved with the show.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

lol yeah, i'm always so mad when i finish reading a manga and that i need to wait a week to get the new release afterwards lol...and your right that those mangas gave you much more emotions than those guys defeating bad guys mangas lol cuz they ar emroe realistic.

But hey...on Anime-soucre theres a error :S...i can't read ichigo 100% now cuz the ''module isn't active'' :S ...thats SUCKS lol..i hate to be cut when i'm reading a nice manga like that 

and it dosent do that whit all the mangas out there


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah man I hate that too especially if I have read several chapters at once. It's always hard after an Ichigo volume has come out cos its gonna be at least a 2 month wait till the next volume.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah but when there is a probleme whit anime-source will it be repaired soon? ...cuz i really enjoyed tor ead whitout having to download them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

or off irc here


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 8, 2005)

This one's working for me.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

you need to fix your link there i think you entered the text the wrong way round. 

But yeah that works for me too


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

You mean when you go on Ichigo 100% module?

cuz the first 6 modules arnt active they say.


It's no like that for you guys?...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

no your right that doesnt work


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> no your right that doesnt work



Ok at least it's not a problem whit my computer. Thx to have checked out.

So whos your favorite girl in Ichigos 100% ? Aya, satsuki or hmm...you know the girl that everyone is so in love whit in the first chapters in the middle school! ( forgot her name all those japaanese names are damn hard to remember loll!) Mine's aya, so shy and innocent and the part where Jupei and aya are stock under those box is great !


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

The girls name is Nishino. I prefer Toujou Aya, although I wouldn't mind it if he was with Nishino. I think Toujou is the girl he was actually interested in. Nishino isn't so bad they do care for each other. But definately not Satsuki for me.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> The girls name is Nishino. I prefer Toujou Aya, although I wouldn't mind it if he was with Nishino. I think Toujou is the girl he was actually interested in. Nishino isn't so bad they do care for each other. But definately not Satsuki for me.



I would prefer to see the friend of Jupei  the ''handsome'' one whit Nishino imo lol. oh and are you guys registred on anime-source? cuz i can't make a registration there...i think they closed it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

I am and I can login fine. The registration page is there so i dont think they closed it


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 8, 2005)

Satsuki all the way for me.  I can sympathize with a girl who's clumsy about how she feels.  I think I really enjoy the type of girl you can just click with too

I can't say I don't like Aya.  Something about girls with glasses.  No, j/k.  She's really sweet and reserved.  I couldn't help but like that.  She has that conflicted feeling about her, I like that.  This kind of girl would drive me nuts in reality, I couldn't deal with a girl that never said what she felt, but as a character to read about, she makes me want to be on her side and pray for her success in love.

Saying anything about Nishino and "handsome friend" is giving away plot points for at least one or two chapters, but saying as much as I have as a teaser I think shouldn't be more than enough to get your imagination swimming. haha.

But I really don't like Nishino.  She flops to much, jumping from one stance to another.  She can see the diamond in the rough, but isn't sure it's worth the effort.

I'm not registered at anime-source.  I am at Baka Updates and Anime Yume though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah man no teasers damn, why did I read it. Oh and I don't know if it's cos im logged in but I can now read Ichigo at anime-source


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

nah thats normal!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah ok cool man, so you can read Ichigo again?


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep yep!! I'M at chapter 40 now!! stll a lot more to read lol like a hundreed?

god that guy is lucky now a new girl have come in the picture! its the first time we see her. She call him crybaby in the street right after nishino tell him thats its over for real now.. Dude that guy is my IDOL


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 8, 2005)

When you guys say Junpei's handsome friend are you referring to Ookusa, the handsome soccer player or someone who has not been introduced so far in 134+ chapters. (i have read only up to chp 134)

I really don't like him anymore. He was cool in the beginning and very helpful to Manaka but after seeing him in the carnival chapter (chp98) with Tsukasa my opinion of him has changed drastically


----------



## Codde (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah I liked Ookusa in the beginning but not so much anymore.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 8, 2005)

Whatch out for the spoilers amazinG plz.

so tsukasa's aint finish whit junpei i guess.. damn junpei is so slow whit girls  i mean...dude i had made my moves a lot faster than him but i guess i would have been so confused to have 3 girls at the same time that i would have been like him haha  i'm not a cheater so ya it would have been hard ...damn like i said earlier....Junpei is my idol haha!


----------



## XxD666CxX (Jul 8, 2005)

Have Any 1 Here Read Up 2 Chapter 134??


*Spoiler*: __ 



In My Opinion Kawashita Mizuki Likes To, Change The Focus Of The Female Lead In Every Book! Like In Book 14 Focuses On Mukai And Nishino!
And In Book 15 She Focuses On Satsuki And Aya! Although We May Guess Who Ever Junpei Wants To Be With!! But Very Hard To Decide Seeing How Mizuki Change Our Focus On Different Female Lead  !





*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



​


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah, what AmazinG wrote was a spoiler.
Damn.
If anyone's gonna spoil the plot it's gonna be me.
Because I'll tease you with spoiler tags.
Ask blue cheese, I think I put like 3 pages of tags down
enticing people to ruin their waiting.

at about chapter 50 you should be noticing a pattern.

Anyway, the girl you mentioned is named Yui.  Saying anymore
will spoil the plot if you haven't read past that scene.

D666 - Most of the people here have read up to the end of v15(ch134)
in scanslations.  Raws are at 163, 164 right now.

Just one thing to point out, with this storyline, I don't know
of any other Mangaka who could draw it out to 164 chapters.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> Yeah, what AmazinG wrote was a spoiler.
> Damn.
> If anyone's gonna spoil the plot it's gonna be me.
> Because I'll tease you with spoiler tags.
> ...



Yep when their was just me and MrBradMan talking with each other in this thread he kept posting spoilers (in spoiler tags) and I kept saying how determined I was to not read them.

So yeah guys anything past chapter 134 should be in spoiler tags.

But lol your right, it is truly amazing that the  Mangaka has managed to make this last so many chapters. I think one of the problems with the anime is that can't drag it out in the same way, so it just feels like stuff is missing.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 9, 2005)

Mmm... I disagree.

I think if they had a good director (wow, that's irony right there), they'd have been able to draw out the Anime series alot better, perhaps if they followed the example of Tenchi Muyo!'s OVAs.

The anime really had a lot more potential, but the people in charge went out and did it half-assed to test the waters and see who'd watch, not to mention their target audience was shoujo middle schoolers, so they left out the parts that make this title endearing to it's readers.  Boo.

Producer Satisfaction rating: 10%

Edit: Didn't expect you to be up and on at this time B.C.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah well I'm a tennis coach so I have been coaching past three hours. Have to get up early for that. 

I'm not saying that the anime couldn't have worked, it's just I think they rushed through the story so much it didn't make sense. You right though it was very half-assed. Was so dissapointing, I thought the place they chose to stop the first seasonwas very strange too.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 9, 2005)

I think they really were just evaluating how marketable this series could be.  Bleh, whenever they come up with that mentality, the anime quality suffers. 

mmm... they're planning on making more OVAs, if I didn't like this title so much I'd never watch them.  But alas, I'm suffering withdrawl since ending volume 15.


*Spoiler*: _regarding Yui and the anime_ 



I didn't like what they did with the basic story in the anime.  Seems as if they're really pushing the love triangle idea, including Yui.  Her character, although very close to Manaka has never been one to think about him romantically.  Heck, they were bathing together (sort of) and she didn't even bat an eye at the idea.  Unless you're a really loose woman, you don't go bathing with a guy, at least in Japan. 




You know, they did just about as bad of a job on the anime version of Mahou Sensei Negima, although the basic story and character personalities remained the same.  Not to mention when it goes to dvd, they plan on fixing the story discrepencies.  I think I mentioned this before.
If they could just do the same for Ichigo, fixing the obvious errors when releasing this title on dvd, then it'd be worthwhile.

What time is it over in the UK anyway, I was just talking to a friend from over there on Ventrillo, and he had to catch a few hours of sleep just now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Right now it is 15:48.

Yeah fixing anime would be good but very unlikely to happen. Hopefully the OVA will be better, how many episodes of that are out so far?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Your compltely right about Yui I have said all along that there not interested in each other that way, they are more like brother and sister. She couldn't compete with the other three anyway.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Manaka want Toujo to be a part in his life, then he should act quickly or else he will miss her forever. Manaka was the first one who acknowledge Toujo existence, that's alone will make her accept Manaka confession whatever the situation is, I think


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn, i'm already at chapter 78 ...I can't stiop reading.    This manga is like a drug You need more and more and more lol. Damn, i wish that junpei would go out whit aya..Tsukasa's is the kind of girl that all guys are on her and whit my jealousie i would'nt be able to keep myself of wanted to hit everybody that would look her strangely lol. 

god sometime i just wanna hit junpei in the face lol, that fuckin stupid dumbass doesn't know wich girl to take...i'm jealous in a way haha  h'es still my idol tho haha.

dude, aya is shy, shes totaly in love whit him, shes hot, smarth and have the same ''dreams'' as you and love to talk about the same thing.

Kitaooji is rebellous, shes whants junpei so bad that he could do everything whit her..But i think that girl would be just for a one night, i mean yeah shes damn hot but she likes showing off to people and i dislike girls like that haha 

tsukasa's is great tho...she's a BIG challenge for aya, but anyway i prefer shy girls and all so yeah i have a favoritism for Aya 

anyway, just wanted to clear my thoughs about that, i really need to talk about what i think when im taking a pause of a manga that i really enjoyed.

But damn this plot is making is way slow...Junpei always sayin, Oh we got a step closer ...DUDE HOW MANY STEPS ARE THEY??? hahahaa , man i should take a longer pause.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Damn, i'm already at chapter 78 ...I can't stiop reading.    This manga is like a drug You need more and more and more lol. Damn, i wish that junpei would go out whit aya..Tsukasa's is the kind of girl that all guys are on her and whit my jealousie i would'nt be able to keep myself of wanted to hit everybody that would look her strangely lol.
> 
> god sometime i just wanna hit junpei in the face lol, that fuckin stupid dumbass doesn't know wich girl to take...i'm jealous in a way haha  h'es still my idol tho haha.
> 
> ...



Hey thats nothing me and I think a few other people read nearly all the chapters in one night. All the ones that were out at that time anyway. 

I so agree withyou about Toujou and Satsuki. Satsuki just wouldnt last. Toujou genuinly cares.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn the chapter 79 is the best of all  ...well its the one im at now lol...but damn those girls in there  underwear  DAMN! ...but what the fuck...dont they have respect for themself to wear that in public in a festival :|?? they are slowly tranforming in sluts for the sake of the dream of manaka Lol 

nevermiind..i tho they were gonna be in underwear lol..but they sur are hot in there suits  they look like matrix fans haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Ah don't worry about it AmazingG, it's just some of us (including me) don't want to know the slightests detail about chapters we haven't read. Want to experience it all for ourselves. 

Sasuto, glad your enjoying it. Hopefully soon you will have caught up with the rest of us so we have an extra person to discuss everything. It's good this thread is growing! We used to only have me and MrBradMan talking in here lol


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 9, 2005)

haha well i'm happy to be welcomed in the thread so nicely 


does this sentence make any sense? ..loll you have another guy to talk about ichigo 100% but i ain't the best when it comes to english lol


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you guys think that Manaka will admit his true feelings for Toujo to Nishino in chapter 165?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah it makes sense, but you shouldn't put yourself down, for a second language you speak very good english.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 9, 2005)

Wah thanks lol i appreciate it.

Btw from chapter 90 to 143 ...will junpei finally kiss or make something whit one of the girls? dont say the names tho lol.  thx in advance.

oh and where could i fin 135 and up after that?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

135 up hasn't been translated yet, the others will be able to tell you where to get the raws if you want them.

Up to 134 he still hasn't kissed any of them (Although he has come very close about 10 times)


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> 135 up hasn't been translated yet, the others will be able to tell you where to get the raws if you want them.
> 
> Up to 134 he still hasn't kissed any of them (Although he has come very close about 10 times)



god...he's definitly stupid.. 


thx for the info about the chapters.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Lol but if wasnt stupid the manga would be over within 30 chapters


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 9, 2005)

lol ya your right, but i mean..he could go out whit one of them...have a little bit of problem whit her dunno...i mean...find out that he prefer another one but being whit another one at the same time but wh'en he's whit her then it comes whit the kisses and the actions...but at the end he would be a asshole. lol yeah, i'm definitly not a good scripter haha.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 9, 2005)

He did go out with Nishino. Although he didn't even like her then lol, what a hopeless guy. But come on give credit to the Mangaka for keeping us all interested when he still can't decide.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 10, 2005)

You guys are judging Manaka wrong, if you were in his shoes, you'll do almost the same thing. He is not a pro when it comes to love. It isn't his fault that there are three beautiful girls that falls in love with him. When Manaka is around the girls, his mind don't think clearly. That's very normal.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey is it like that in the raw when the girls are naked its blurry. ( not blurry but it seems that i can't find the word lol)

Or is it just like that cuz i'm reading it on anime-source and its put down on there website for all public?


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 10, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that Manaka will admit his true feelings for Toujo to Nishino in chapter 165?




Yes!  Well either that or the exact opposite, he'll 
*Spoiler*: __ 



admit his feelings for nishino




But I think you're correct in that assumption.



			
				Hero Kun said:
			
		

> You guys are judging Manaka wrong, if you were in his shoes, you'll do almost the same thing. He is not a pro when it comes to love. It isn't his fault that there are three beautiful girls that falls in love with him. When Manaka is around the girls, his mind don't think clearly. That's very normal.



Mmm... I disagree slightly.  You see, I'm no pro when it comes to love, but I've been able to hold myself to one girl at a time.  Manaka's real problem is that he can't read his own feelings, and can't tell which one of the girls he is truly, madly in love with.  Thus the 164 chapters thus far.

Just for fun: My friend is no pro when it comes to love either.  He attmpted to kiss this girl he was interested in, completely missed and got her in the eye.  Talk about amateur.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 10, 2005)

Off course, it will be wiser to hold on to one girl, but those girls won't never give up on Manaka. That give him a hard time to deal with. He admited to Satsuki that he had feelings for all three girls, but did Satsuki really care? Both Nishino and Satsuki understand the "relationship" between Manaka and Toujo. It's special. Nishino and Satsuki sees Toujo as a tough rival and they has never seen each other as rival. Thats why they don't want Manaka to date Toujo.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> You guys are judging Manaka wrong, if you were in his shoes, you'll do almost the same thing. He is not a pro when it comes to love. It isn't his fault that there are three beautiful girls that falls in love with him. When Manaka is around the girls, his mind don't think clearly. That's very normal.



I'm not a pro when it comes to love either, but I wouldn't keep three girls guessing for this long. Lets face it all of us have our favourites among the three.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 10, 2005)

Im in love with this anime!!! im up too chapter 100 now... when does volume 16 come out? because it would be a waste to read all chapters and than 2 w8 for a long time to read a volume


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 10, 2005)

im at chapter 130 now :'( damn it almost finish i dont want to funish it but its like the manga is calling to me...allexx ...alexxx ...alllllleeeexxxxx come to me...read me! .....nooooo dont tempting me aaaaah...allexxx ...OK DAMNIT I'LL READ YOU...

somethign like that  haha sorry yeah..i'm kinda weird.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 10, 2005)

Sasuto, If only i could resist as long as you.

Manga: Pat... ~_^
me: READING TIME!!!!
Manga: No, you dumbass.
Me: *reads anyways*


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 If Manaka manage to dumb Nishino, how will he then get Toujo back? Wasn't Toujo the one who said that they can see each other anymore? Manaka most prepare a special speech to win her heart back or do something.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 10, 2005)

OMG when the hell is 16 coming out!!!!!111 >_<

Im going through Withdrawal here. . . -_-'


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 10, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, i've finished 134 now...WHY does it have to finish like that????? Toujou's gonna confess!!!! yeeeeeeaaaahh!! but i'm sur a other dumb thing is goona interrupt...Amachi is the dumb one that's gonna interrupt lol.

mann...come'on vol 16 come'on!!


that manga rocks! 

Toujou is definitly nice and that new girl , Mikui Kozua, sh'es shy too so she's totaly my type too haha! even thinking ''H'' things hahaha ...that's so nice~~~~~~ hahaha


I need to find a girl like that this year at school...but man i'm in a ''delinquant'' school ..( those that stoped school and then came back at) so there won't be girls like that :'( ...but then i'll go to colege to make a technic in police so there won't be any girl like that to........WHy is ~this happening to me?? ...why~~~~ :'(


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Be patient guys i'm sure it will be here soon


----------



## Lunar (Jul 10, 2005)

Toujo is like..... THE perfect girl(IMO) although Kozue comes in a close second =/


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Kozue? No way! What has she done to get that. I agree on Toujo though


----------



## Lunar (Jul 10, 2005)

Hhhmmm, its just that I prefer that type... Shy girls are cute ^^';
Although, I do get what your saying. No I dont believe that Kozue would be very close to the perfect girl. She still comes in 2nd out of the girls in the manga ^^

My List:
Toujo
Kozue


Tsukasa
Satsuki

Yui


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 10, 2005)

My list:

Toujo
Tsukasa
Satsuki
Kozue
Yui


----------



## Lunar (Jul 10, 2005)

For some reason I cant think of Tsu as anything other then an obstical getting in the way of Toujo and Manaka =/ 
... Shes almost as bad as Amachi.

I honestly tryed to like her, but shes just an obstical ^^;;


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Tsukasa is ok. At first i would agree with you but I think as time has gone on she has realised she likes him more and more.


----------



## Codde (Jul 10, 2005)

If I were to make a list....

1. Yui (She isn't annoying...)
2. Toujo (Toujo basically as her own fanclub and there's Amachi while Mukai doesn't... but still above)
3. Mukai (shares interstests with him and genuinely likes him...)
3. Satsuki (same as Toujo but to a greater extreme...)
4. Tsukasa (Already dumped him once...)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Yui doesn't even like him in that way? I just don't get that one and Tsukasa genuinly does like him


----------



## Lunar (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah. Although I must say, I think Yui is adorable, but I honestly couldnt see her in a serious relationship =/


----------



## Codde (Jul 10, 2005)

Well that's probably true...

Though she is one of the few girls close to Manaka that doesn't have a horde of people who already like them or someone to get in the way of their relationship...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 10, 2005)

im rooting for nishino and manaka  

but i have a feeling he will end up with toujo  :sad


----------



## Lunar (Jul 10, 2005)

That may be so.. but at the same time there relationship is more sibling like then anything else, and I honestly can see or want to see it go anything past that.

Plus Kozue dosent have any other boys besids Manaka for her


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jul 11, 2005)

i while back some1 said that yanime is understaffed. lol what do u mean 7 translators(jpn trans, 2 chn trans) 6 editors, 3 proofers, 2 qc. what else do you need. 

umm nishino is a good character thats what keeps this anime going is nishino and satukis passion towards manaka that makes him wonder if toujo is the right one. i also think manaka and even toujo are somewhat regretting the time when toujo said she was going to the same high school. 

i wonder if they would have a college edition too. lol ecchi! umm i would really like to see some marrage thing lol not just like a kiss or an ending where they start to go out. i would be made because its like what i want to see how far it goes. lol 

i have only read 134.


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 11, 2005)

hey, i just recently got into this story and i love it, i read the whole thing and now i want #16 REALLY BAD! ARRG Toujo was just about to confess to! *pulls hair out* i personnaly am pulling for Toujo.


----------



## tweekt (Jul 11, 2005)

damn this was addicting  i read 1-134 in 2 days
am highly waiting 16 t.t


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> That may be so.. but at the same time there relationship is more sibling like then anything else, and I honestly can see or want to see it go anything past that.
> 
> Plus Kozue dosent have any other boys besids Manaka for her



Kozue does, Amachi has been trying to ruin their relationship for ages.

But your right about Yui shes like a sibling nothing else.



			
				decapitatedKOW said:
			
		

> i while back some1 said that yanime is understaffed. lol what do u mean 7 translators(jpn trans, 2 chn trans) 6 editors, 3 proofers, 2 qc. what else do you need.



Your forgetting that they dont just translate Ichigo they have lots of projects.



			
				decapitatedKOW said:
			
		

> i wonder if they would have a college edition too. lol ecchi! umm i would really like to see some marrage thing lol not just like a kiss or an ending where they start to go out. i would be made because its like what i want to see how far it goes. lol



The problem is once hes chosen a girl the whole point of the manga has gone.



			
				tweekt said:
			
		

> damn this was addicting  i read 1-134 in 2 days



Lol it's addictive isn't it. When i started reading it, I read all the available chapters in one night. Finished about 6am and i had a 9am lecture at uni lol.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

hehe the strawberry virus is spreading! =)

hi blu! nice to be back with you guys. =)

anyway, i guess i too cant picture yui in a serious relationship. =)

about kozue..hmm. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i think the guy with the scar would end up with her.
oh well, its just a hunch.




bout my list:

Toujo - simple
Tsukasa - thinks mature enough
Satsuki - *nose bleed*
Kozue - shy girls are cute.."H" things - *nose bleed*
Yui - just like the sister i never had. *snif snif*

 

cant wait til 16 comes out!  :


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey man, good to have you back. Didn't realise there were this many Toujo fans.



			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> about kozue..hmm.


The problem with Kozue is we just don't know enough about her. She came in late and cos she did, she couldn't really compete with the main three. If she had a bit more involvement and we got to know her better she may be further up my list.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

> The problem with Kozue is we just don't know enough about her. She came in late and cos she did, she couldn't really compete with the main three. If she had a bit more involvement and we got to know her better she may be further up my list.



i dont have anything against kozue, its just that she's been introduced..err a liittle late?    i agree with you, she's a likeable character, no doubt about that, but her character just lacked development i guess. and to add, she came out at the point in the manga where manaka was really confused bout what he feels towards both tsukkie and aya (since when is he not confused lol). i had the impression like 'hey its another girl..'

im a toujo fan hehe. but right now, i tend to lean towards tsukasa.  

im liking her better (at this point at least). 

*dodges gunfire*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> i had the impression like 'hey its another girl..'


You are so right with that. I couldn't agree more.



			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> im a toujo fan hehe. but right now, i tend to lean towards tsukasa.
> 
> im liking her better (at this point at least).


I can understand that, I only like Toujo over Tsukasa marginally. I wouldn't mind either one really.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *BlueCheese*
> I can understand that, I only like Toujo over Tsukasa marginally. I wouldn't mind either one really.



yeah me too. im really interested how things will eventually play out.   

omg, a LOT of people are really into this manga. =)

the thread has really grown. nice to be back.  : 

*dodges further gunfire from toujo aya's hardcore fans*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah it has, it's good there used to be hardly anyone. Just before the last volume came out I think, there were only two or three of us. I think at one point there were 20 posts in a row that were just done be me or MrBradMan


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

hehe kinda read through all that. =)

you guys really know what youre talking about.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Lol cheers man. It's interesting reading peoples lists, I would have expected Satsuki to be higher.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

hehe yeah.

im feelin' a little guilty i didn't put her up my list.   

satsuki's character is vibrant, active, funny. most importantly, strong and persistent. thats what i like about her. its been N times manaka has (unintentionally?) hurt her, but still she never gives up. kinda hate it when manaka (unintentionally?) hurts one of the girls.   

heh, anybody would like satsuki because of her physique (of course im one of those people..*nose bleed*)..and solely because of that. but there is more to her. a strong girl indeed BUT with a weakness..manaka-kun.   

its kinda sad she's kinda not around in the last chapters of vol 15. kinda wondering hows she goin' to make a comeback?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

The problem with her is that I just don't think a relationship between them would last. I mean what would happen when things got a bit serious. She seems to be a great friend, but best at staying just that.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah i guess so. she's the carefree type i think. a real, serious relationship would draw the line. =)

i think her characterization complements that of toujo's..unlike aya-chan, satsuki's more daring and outspoken.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Toujou's name is Toujou Aya so i'm not sure who you mean. I know Satsuki is the carefree type, you can always have fun with her and thats why i think shes a great friend.

Oh and this is the 400th post of this thread! Keep it going guys!


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah i was talking about toujou aya. =)

sorry. =)

hehe this thread is really growing. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> i think her characterization complements that of toujo's..unlike aya-chan


lol then isn't this a bit contradictory?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 11, 2005)

It weird that the japanese are better with love stories then the west. After reading Ichigo 100% (and I''s), all I see that the Japanese can make almost everybody cry and get very depress. They also make the script very unique. In the west, we always see the same script over and over again, for example if the author want us to get depress, they just break up the pairs or someone get killed (very classic, though).

I got very depress after reading chapter 39, when Nishino dump Manaka.


----------



## Codde (Jul 11, 2005)

Well not into love stories... (Ichigo is probably the first manga that I dared touch aside from Love Hina with romance...(as a genre not just within it which usually ruins it for me)... and I've decided I can only stand it with comedy... instead of not standing it at all...)...

Currently reading about 2 romance/comedy mangas...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah it has to have a bit of comedy in for me to like it too. The only love stories I will touch are anime or manga.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Ichigo 100% Anime: Special Review! episode 12_ 



So I finally found time to watch the last episode of the season.  This episode was perhaps the defining episode of the anime.  This is a MrBradMan special rating of 4/5 for this episode alone.  Somehow they were able to capture the essence of the characters like they had only been able to do (somewhat) in the first episode.
I recommend that everyone check out this episode alone, and sit all the way through it.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 11, 2005)

damn

I just finished ch.134.....the series is awsome indeed

does anyone know when vol 16 is going to be released?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> damn
> 
> I just finished ch.134.....the series is awsome indeed
> 
> does anyone know when vol 16 is going to be released?


We'd all like to know that. Just have to be patient and hope it will be here soon. But yeah the series is awesome.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 11, 2005)

when was the last release?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 11, 2005)

A couple of months ago I think


----------



## Lunar (Jul 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Kozue does, Amachi has been trying to ruin their relationship for ages.
> 
> But your right about Yui shes like a sibling nothing else.


How does Amachi try to break them up o.O
I know hes trying to break up the connection between Manaka and Toujo (the bastar  ) but I havent really read anywhere where he tried to ruin Kozue and Manaka's relationship =/


----------



## tweekt (Jul 11, 2005)

i heard that the new volume was supposed to come out in june
but its july and damn still not here T.T


----------



## Codde (Jul 11, 2005)

Hmm I'd think it'd be more likely that he's trying to bring together Kozue and Manaka than break them up...


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 11, 2005)

but Toujo and Manaka are so close to getting together.....ch.134 Aya looks like shes about to confess


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2005)

*asks noobish question* 

anyone know where I can find the lastest chapter? *last chapter read: 134*


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 11, 2005)

this

you can get the full volume there or get it from directmanga, however their servers were down last i checked


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> this
> 
> you can get the full volume there or get it from directmanga, however their servers were down last i checked



Thanks alot. although I already have that link


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 11, 2005)

.......hope I helped 

darn that Amachi


----------



## tweekt (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *asks noobish question*
> 
> anyone know where I can find the lastest chapter? *last chapter read: 134*



134 is the last one out waiting for new volume


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah yeah sorry guys got my names mixed up for a second there


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 12, 2005)

> lol then isn't this a bit contradictory?



hehe sorry kinda jumbled up my words there. damn dial up connection. 

i got DCed! 

well anyway, i like romantic storylines but not that its too mushy and serious.
like blu i would like it if there's a pinch of comedy placed in it. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah it's cool man. What other romantic comedies you guys like?


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

yeah....so i was just reading ch.133 and i noticed something

how many times did toujo kiss manaka in that chapter? It looks like she kissed him twice


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

errr there is no kissing in 133 is there?


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 12, 2005)

Toujou doesnt kiss him at all...are you thinking of the previous chapter where the power goes out? in that chapter toujou and manaka fall on top of each other and i think it is more of and accidental lip touch than a "kiss".


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 12, 2005)

I think he meant ch 132 - 133.



			
				compackdisc said:
			
		

> Toujou doesnt kiss him at all...are you thinking of the previous chapter where the power goes out? in that chapter toujou and manaka fall on top of each other and i think it is more of and accidental lip touch than a "kiss".


Isn't a kiss when two lips touch each other  ?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh that, it wasn't a kiss. It was an accident


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh that, it wasn't a kiss. It was an accident




An accidental kiss


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Come on lips touching isn't a kiss. it's like saying knocking someone's hand is holding hands


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Come on lips touching isn't a kiss. it's like saying knocking someone's hand is holding hands




It's all perspective, one person's experience may be different from another person, even if they both were experiencing it at the same time.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Come on lips touching isn't a kiss. it's like saying knocking someone's hand is holding hands



Then how will you explain a kiss?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

A kiss has to have intent


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> A kiss has to have intent




But, if a person, for example stole a kiss from someone, both paties weren't intent on the kiss, nonetheless it still happened.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes but one person had intent, so there was intent. 

Oh and I noticed thay Yanime just finished two projects so maybe more time for Ichigo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yes but one person had intent, so there was intent.
> 
> Oh and I noticed thay Yanime just finished two projects so maybe more time for Ichigo


*throws a out a theory*

They could have subconsciously wanted to kiss 

...I hope one of the projects involve Ichigo, I'm dying to find out what happens next with Aya and Junpei :xp


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

well no they were too other projects that came to their conclusion so their not doing it any more. But surely that means more time to spend on existing projects.



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> They could have subconsciously wanted to kiss


now your getting desperate


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> well no they were too other projects that came to their conclusion so their not doing it any more. But surely that means more time to spend on existing projects.
> 
> 
> now your getting desperate




Having a degree in psychology, I should have came up with a better theory 

But...the point is that them kissing still happened IMO, if the existence of whether I'm sitting on a chair can be debated (hated that argument in Philosophy class ><), then this surely can....


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 12, 2005)

Either way, I see that as an accident kiss.

How about this, a boy and a girl has been kidnapped. The kidnapper force them to kiss, but they don't have an intent to kiss each other so the kidnapper suddenly use his both arms and push their heads closer togheter and they accidently touch each other lips. (pretty lame example)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Either way, I see that as an accident kiss.
> 
> How about this, a boy and a girl has been kidnapped. The kidnapper force them to kiss, but they don't have an intent to kiss each other so the kidnapper suddenly use his both arms and push their heads closer togheter and they accidently touch each other lips. (pretty lame example)




As long as there's an argument that's contray to the stated definition, then it's all good  

LOL, let's get back on track 

*really wants to see Chapter 135* ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Either way, I see that as an accident kiss.
> 
> How about this, a boy and a girl has been kidnapped. The kidnapper force them to kiss, but they don't have an intent to kiss each other so the kidnapper suddenly use his both arms and push their heads closer togheter and they accidently touch each other lips. (pretty lame example)



then there not kissing imo


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> As long as there's an argument that's contray to the stated definition, then it's all good
> 
> LOL, let's get back on track
> 
> *really wants to see Chapter 135* ing


Hehe, you're right.

You can always look for the raw version if you're desperate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> then there not kissing imo



Yeah, it all depends on how you define kissing 

Let me know if this is a spoiler, even though it happened in 134 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*still can't believe Chinami and Komiyama are an item*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah no come on it will be worth the wait. Reading raws you dont understand will just spoil it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah no come on it will be worth the wait. Reading raws you dont understand will just spoil it.



Yeah...I don't mind waiting for a translation. Raws make me frustrated sometimes because I can't figure out what's going on. I just hope it doesn't take too long ><


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah man i completely agreee, the wait is worth it.

Oh and anything up to 134 isn't spoiler. It's been out long enough. So yeah that pairing is absolutely classic. How long will they last!?


----------



## Styles (Jul 12, 2005)

wow this manga is great. I never thought i would be intrested in a romantic type manga. Oh well. Satsuki is the best...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> What, did I read that!? I can't believe it. If that wasn't a kiss, what would you have called it then? And don't come with a lame answer like " non-kissing ".


I'd call it two people being forced into each other. Kissing isn't just pressed lips, it's an action. There is sort of a technique to it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah man i completely agreee, the wait is worth it.
> 
> Oh and anything up to 134 isn't spoiler. It's been out long enough. So yeah that pairing is absolutely classic. How long will they last!?




To tell you the truth I didn't see it coming, but it's a pretty good plot twist. I hope it last for awhile. 

As for what happened at the end of 134, I doubt Aya will say anything, I mean she has the intent but something is bound to happen to mess it up. And Junpei has a tough decision, at first I though Aya is the one he's suppose to end up with, but Nishino seems like a good match for him as well. It's all so frustrating :xp


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

There the two I want him to end up with. Either one is good for me. Let's face it though how many times has this sort of thing happened and someone has interrupted at the last second. It's frustratingly good. 



			
				Legacy_Warrior said:
			
		

> wow this manga is great. I never thought i would be intrested in a romantic type manga. Oh well. Satsuki is the best...


Hey man glad you enjoy it, it's definately one of the best romantic mangas out there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> There the two I want him to end up with. Either one is good for me. Let's face it though how many times has this sort of thing happened and someone has interrupted at the last second. It's frustratingly good.



The other girls (well, satsuki and mukai) have feelings for him as well, but looks like he doesn't have those same feelings (in terms of intensity) for them, like he does with Nishino and Aya. Aya's shared dream with Junpei is admirable, but she seems like she's being held back in some ways, with her talent for writing and high marks. Nishino follows her own dreams, but her feelings for Junpei is still as strong as ever, but she's going away to study in Paris. I wouldn't know what to do in that situation, Choose Aya who shares your passion or Nishino who loves you but is a bit more difficult to be with.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The other girls (well, satsuki and mukai) have feelings for him as well, but looks like he doesn't have those same feelings (in terms of intensity) for them, like he does with Nishino and Aya. Aya's shared dream with Junpei is admirable, but she seems like she's being held back in some ways, with her talent for writing and high marks. Nishino follows her own dreams, but her feelings for Junpei is still as strong as ever, but she's going away to study in Paris. I wouldn't know what to do in that situation, Choose Aya who shares your passion or Nishino who loves you but is a bit more difficult to be with.



Toujou really does love him, shes just not good at expressing her feelings. It's a really tough choice out of those two, but personally i prefer Toujou slightly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Toujou really does love him, shes just not good at expressing her feelings. It's a really tough choice out of those two, but personally i prefer Toujou slightly.



I want to see Junpei, with Aya as well, but it's whenever he's with Nishino I tend to forget all about Aya :xp 

And I hope whenever this manga ends he makes a solid decision instead of leaving it open...><


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I want to see Junpei, with Aya as well, but it's whenever he's with Nishino I tend to forget all about Aya :xp
> 
> And I hope whenever this manga ends he makes a solid decision instead of leaving it open...><


Yeah man when he went for a few days with Nishino and she said what she wished, it was difficult to not support her. Like i said I will be happy if ends with either of them.

It had better end with a solid decision otherwise what would have been the point in the whole thing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It had better end with a solid decision otherwise what would have been the point in the whole thing.




That would be a major way of screwing with the readers...>< 

but...trying to figure out who he's gonna end up with is half the fun, the other half is seeing how Junpei always manages to get himself in so many sexy situations


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _I got a big juicy ICHIGO 100% spoiler here!!!_ 




*Spoiler*: _t'know, It could give you heartburn"_ 




*Spoiler*: _You might need therapy_ 




*Spoiler*: _And I know therapy is very expensive!_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ok, but this is MAJOR!_ 




*Spoiler*: _before you ban anyone, know that clicking on this was your own fee will!_ 




*Spoiler*: _the secret is........_ 



That you just got PWNED!! Hahahaha!! 




















 

Hehe....srry for that, I couldnt resist.
But Ichigo 100% is an ok manga.
It's alright.
But that's never real life stuff.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That would be a major way of screwing with the readers...><
> 
> but...trying to figure out who he's gonna end up with is half the fun, the other half is seeing how Junpei always manages to get himself in so many sexy situations


Lol he is the master of that. He's also the master at getting interrupted just as he is about to kiss someone.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

ive just finished volume 14 damn it was great...  I wanna read volume 15 but knowing I have to w8 to read volume 16 the suspence will probally kill me ;E more than the suspence is killing me making me want to read volume 15


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah man read it, its a really good volume. Plus Volume 16 will be here soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

rioshu said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _I got a big juicy ICHIGO 100% spoiler here!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why, you!!! 



 j/k

Will Junpei is in an enviable position, I wouldn't mind having that problem ^^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Hmmmmm I can't agree with you there cos I have a girlfriend. Shed kill me if I said that lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol he is the master of that. He's also the master at getting interrupted just as he is about to kiss someone.



Yes, sometimes I feel like yelling, go for it fool!! And how can he keep resisting satsuki, it's impossible I tell you... XD




			
				P-Nut said:
			
		

> ive just finished volume 14 damn it was great...  I wanna read volume 15 but knowing I have to w8 to read volume 16 the suspence will probally kill me ;E more than the suspence is killing me making me want to read volume 15



I wanted to keep volume 15 unread until 16 came out but eventually gave in, it just proves that I'm just human   




			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm I can't agree with you there cos I have a girlfriend. Shed kill me if I said that lol.



well, that does seem like a problem


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yes, sometimes I feel like yelling, go for it fool!! And how can he keep resisting satsuki, it's impossible I tell you... XD


Man he has some will power. The girl is basically offering herself to him. How rejected must she feel. Yet she keeps trying.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

damn cant wait for vol 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



she is about to confess dammit




the suspense slowly murdering us all


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man he has some will power. The girl is basically offering herself to him. How rejected must she feel. Yet she keeps trying.



I would have gave in a long time ago....

But the thing is that they were such good friends and had so many common interests, too bad Junpei doesn't have the same feelings she has...and you know she is going anywhere and wants to stay at Junpei's side even if it's as a friend. But it's sure a tempting situation to be in.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Man and what if he goes out with another girl. How would that girl feel about Satsuki being Manaka's friend with the way she acts.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

Satsuki is hot, but shes a bit too obsessive. After a while it becomes annoying, so I really dont blame Junpei for rejecting her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man and what if he goes out with another girl. How would that girl feeling about Satsuki being Manaka's friend with the way she acts.



It would be difficult for Junpei's girlfriend to feel secure, because well satsuki has thrown himself at him countless times and doesn't seem like she will give up even if he had a girlfriend.



			
				niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Satsuki is hot, but shes a bit too obsessive. After a while it becomes annoying, so I really dont blame Junpei for rejecting her.



Being a little aloof, helps out abit, but satsuki wears her heart on her sleeves and hides nothing. But maybe even if she was a bit , more coy, Junpei's feeling her still wouldn't change, seeing as how he feels about Nishino and Aya.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah man it doesn't seem like she will ever give up. I only hope they don't fall out. But I really don't like the way Satsuki schemes with Amachi. If she wants him to like her she shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man and what if he goes out with another girl. How would that girl feel about Satsuki being Manaka's friend with the way she acts.


thats not always the case

I have a female friend and she does stuff like that all the time, though not as far as Satsuki. When I had a girlfriend she thought nothing of it, probably because my female friend was a lezbian   

SSJ-Well I the way I figure it, Manaka really sees Satsuki as more of a friend. I guess she wanted to make it clear that she like him a lot. She must have seen the way he acts around Aya and Nishino, so I guess the term for it would be over competitive


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah man it doesn't seem like she will ever give up. I only hope they don't fall out. But I really don't like the way Satsuki schemes with Amachi. If she wants him to like her she shouldn't have to do that.




Amachi annoys the heck out of me...><

He such a holier than though attitude, but it would really be a mute point if Junpei, made up his mind and confessed to Aya (like he originally wanted to do, but mistaked Nishino for the girl, thus setting off this complex chain of events XDD)

I think Satsuki knows deep down that they may never be together if she doesn't do soemthing drastic like take care of all the compeition, (i.e. if Aya was with Amachi and if Nishino really did consider marrying that Chef--but doubt it)
It's kinda sad, but she's trying to gain control of the situation but going about it the wrong way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> thats not always the case
> 
> I have a female friend and she does stuff like that all the time, though not as far as Satsuki. When I had a girlfriend she thought nothing of it, probably because my female friend was a lezbian
> 
> SSJ-Well I the way I figure it, Manaka really sees Satsuki as more of a friend. I guess she wanted to make it clear that she like him a lot. She must have seen the way he acts around Aya and Nishino, so I guess the term for it would be over competitive



Man if she's a lesbian it's not really the same is it. Satsuki has made it clear how she feels.



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Amachi annoys the heck out of me...><
> 
> He such a holier than though attitude, but it would really be a mute point if Junpei, made up his mind and confessed to Aya (like he originally wanted to do, but mistaked Nishino for the girl, thus setting off this complex chain of events XDD)
> 
> ...


Yeah I can't stand Amachi. Satsuki sure is getting desperate and know she thinks they kissed, so she's likely to try and do even more stuff.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

But didnt Satsuki and Manaka agree to be friends?

Besides, all of Satsuki's actions thus far have been drastic and Im pretty sure Manaka understands how she feels. The bottom line is, Manaka would rather think of Satsuki as a good friend rather than anything else.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Nah Satsuki is still trying to be with him. Satsuki will never give up. They were no good as just friends and her not liking him if you remember, they just found it awkward.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I can't stand Amachi. Satsuki sure is getting desperate and know she thinks they kissed, so she's likely to try and do even more stuff.



As long as there's a little glimmer of hope, she's going to continue pursuing Junpei. 

I still can't believe I started reading this manga less than 2 weeks ago and now I'm hopelessly hooked  

This is the first romantic type manga I've ever read, I'm use to something more along the line of naruto, Bleach or DBZ, but I enjoy this manga as much or even more so than those....

*now I'm even more scared of what's become of me*  :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Lol, yeah it's easy to get hooked on Ichigo. Feels like I haven't read it in ages ago cos it's been so long since last release. I think i'll reread the last volume before the next release so I know whats going on.

There's nothing wrong with liking romantic manga or anime. Most of it is pretty good. Before I watched anime I never liked anything romantic. Lol i've been converted.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

thinking back on it now.......she wasnt wearing a bra or panties was she? Of course she is still going to purse Manaka, however she's content being his friend, but I wonder if it will suffice in the long run?

Dont worry, ssj I was the same way. However, manga like Ichigo really puts things in perspective.

Does anyone think that Toujo might begin to like Amachi? The entire manga has been about Junpei choosing from a wide repiture of girls, I figure it would be an ironic yet interesting plot twist if Aya were to choose between Manaka and Amachi.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Nah Toujou isn't interested in Amachi. She sees him as a friend nothing more. No matter what him and Satsuki have done she has always managed to be friends with Manaka and make it obvious that she likes him.

Edit:
Blimey man thats a lot of prospective avatars. I'm far too lazy to do that.

Oh and the anime sucks. It's really badly done.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Dont worry, ssj I was the same way. However, manga like Ichigo really puts things in perspective.
> 
> Does anyone think that Toujo might begin to like Amachi? The entire manga has been about Junpei choosing from a wide repiture of girls, I figure it would be an ironic yet interesting plot twist if Aya were to choose between Manaka and Amachi.




That would be interesting, but so far she seems oblivious to Amachi, even after he confessed to her. But that should be a motivating factor for Junpei to stop being so indecisive and make a stand.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That would be interesting, but so far she seems oblivious to Amachi, even after he confessed to her. But that should be a motivating factor for Junpei to stop being so indecisive and make a stand.


Yeah but come on this is Toujou, shes done soooo much for Manaka she isn't just gonna turn round and start liking Amachi


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nah Toujou isn't interested in Amachi. She sees him as a friend nothing more. No matter what him and Satsuki have done she has always managed to be friends with Manaka and make it obvious that she likes him.
> 
> Edit:
> Blimey man thats a lot of prospective avatars. I'm far too lazy to do that.
> ...



ch.113 pg 115-116

hmm.......I wonder what that "thump" was about.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

But man she was looking for Manaka, that just proves my point. She felt really uncomfortable with Amachi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but come on this is Toujou, shes done soooo much for Manaka she isn't just gonna turn round and start liking Amachi




yeah, but what happens if she decides to settle or maybe she might think that by going with Amachi it will make things less complicated for Junpei. Just throwing it theories, I just hope that will never happen



			
				niceguy645 said:
			
		

> ch.113 pg 115-116
> 
> hmm.......I wonder what that "thump" was about.....




LOL, well, we all could use out imagination


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

From my perspective, it looked more like she began to notice Amachi a bit more and that scared her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

read the next page she goes on that open air bit and is searching for manaka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But man she was looking for Manaka, that just proves my point. She felt really uncomfortable with Amachi.



Well, she did explicity tell Amachi to put her down, and well if it were Junpei, I don't think she would have said it...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Exactly man. She doesn't comment on his compliments she just asks him to put her down. She's not happy.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

guys plz dont try spoiling things oki,.... Id love to discuss ichigo but try using spoiler tags and point out what chapter the spoiler is about... example


CHAPTER 99

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG MANAKA HAVING A FORESOMELOLZ


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

when she went out looking for manaka, I think it was because she was beginning to worry about their relationship and what he thinks of her becuase Amachi has already made it clear how he felt.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> guys plz dont try spoiling things oki,.... Id love to discuss ichigo but try using spoiler tags and point out what chapter the spoiler is about... example
> 
> 
> CHAPTER 99
> ...




I thought the spoilers only referred to chapters that haven't come out yet or Raws?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Man this is an Ichigo 100% discussion thread, the latest volume has been out for over 2 months I think. I don't think it's unfair to be talking about it like this.

Getting back to Toujou, I think the way she went looking for him just showed she was longing for him. It just shows how much he means to her.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

Damn the anticipation is murder 

To this Toujo thing.......hmm.....it could mean both


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man this is an Ichigo 100% discussion thread, the latest volume has been out for over 2 months I think. I don't think it's unfair to be talking about it like this.
> 
> Getting back to Toujou, I think the way she went looking for him just showed she was longing for him. It just shows how much he means to her.




It's obvious she really cares for him, I just hope that she's eventually able to confess to him. I know she's shy and all, but I think that maybe what Junpei needs to hear, and if he did I think he'll be one step closer to deciding which girls he truly wants.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

Im pretty sure lots of people that read this thread arent up to volume 15 such as me so the only thing im saying is that we can use spoiler tags to make sure people dont get spoiled.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Damn the anticipation is murder
> 
> To this Toujo thing.......hmm.....it could mean both



It is very much open to interpretation. She has never shown the slightest interest in Amachi though. 



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It's obvious she really cares for him, I just hope that she's eventually able to confess to him. I know she's shy and all, but I think that maybe what Junpei needs to hear, and if he did I think he'll be one step closer to deciding which girls he truly wants.


Man if she doesn't confess now shes never gonna be able to, it's make or break time for Toujou I feel.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

wasnt she about to in chapter 134?

It would only take a few words from manaka or toujo to finish off this manga


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Just for p-nut_ 




Yeah she looks like she will but she could back out yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man if she doesn't confess now shes never gonna be able to, it's make or break time for Toujou I feel.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope not, because if something interrupts her, then they'll might never have a shot :sad 

..but if she does then the manga is essentially close to finishing *one more volume??* 




I hope not


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ah no man there are plenty of volumes after that are already out raw. So it's not finishing any time soon.




Edit: I swear it was only yesterday I was saying there have been 400 posts in this thread. Suddenly it's up to 500


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

from the looks of it, I'd say the manga has about 2-3 volumes left

Otherwise, it would be inrealistic for all the girls to be so patient with Manaka. Anyone remeber the paralell story within the movie manaka saw some dozen chapters ago? Romance mangas are not meant to be drawn out.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

thnx guys  but try adding the name of the chapter followed by the spoiler  

XXX rep 4u


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Man there are raw chapters up till 163 or so already I think, it isn't gonna end any time soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, that's very good news. We get to enjoy more Ichigo goodness 

And I'm shocked this thread jumped up so quickly, did this manga just start or something 

Started reading it about 10 days ago and I'm already up to 134


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

If they ended the story it would be funny if the story continued from komiyama POV him trying to hook up with some girl


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 12, 2005)

my guess is that toujo doesnt confess in chapter 135, if the manga has gotten that far


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Lol it's been around for ages. It's fan base just seems to have grown. If you look a few pages back, around the time of the last release their was only me and MrBradMan discussing it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah man Mai HiME is really good. the last 10 episodes or so are amazing. 

I think I am the only person that didn't get Ichigo mixed up with Bleach lol. But yeah it's cool that theirs more people to discuss it with. Theirs only so much you can say to one person.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

Ye! Mai hime is on the top of my list of best animes ive watched  I hope they bring out more episodes I heared a rumor they were making new episodes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah man Mai HiME is really good. the last 10 episodes or so are amazing.
> 
> I think I am the only person that didn't get Ichigo mixed up with Bleach lol. But yeah it's cool that theirs more people to discuss it with. Theirs only so much you can say to one person.




Yeah, when someone recommended me this manga and anime, I thought it had something to do with Bleach. i had no idea with was a romantic type manga, and thought I would just read just one chapter, but quickly became addicted and ended up reading 58 chapters in one sitting. Now I can't go a day without my Ichigo 100% fix :xp (10 days and I'm already used up :xp)

@P-Nut: Yeah, I seen the cover and it looks really cool, I wish I had that kind of skill.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

A second season of Mai HiME is coming out. That was announced a while ago. 

Oh and you think 10 days is hard? Try two months lol


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, when someone recommended me this manga and anime, I thought it had something to do with Bleach. i had no idea with was a romantic type manga, and thought I would just read just one chapter, but quickly became addicted and ended up reading 58 chapters in one sitting. Now I can't go a day without my Ichigo 100% fix :xp (10 days and I'm already used up :xp)
> 
> @P-Nut: Yeah, I seen the cover and it looks really cool, I wish I had that kind of skill.


omg your story about ichigo100 is the exact same as mine haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Lol I have heard that story about ten times from different people, it's quite funny


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> A second season of Mai HiME is coming out. That was announced a while ago.
> 
> Oh and you think 10 days is hard? Try two months lol




Awesome...

Now if only they were a bit quicker with the second season of Tenjou tenge (so, far only 2 episodes have been shown since the 1st season came out) 


So far the 1st episode of Mai HiME seems pretty interesting. 

Two months, you say.?! I would have gone insane :xp


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Don't really judge Mai HiME in the first ten episodes, it just sets the scene for the real story to start later on.

Well the week after a release it's terrible, but eventually you sort of get used to it. All this discussion though has made me really want that next volume.


----------



## Codde (Jul 12, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> from the looks of it, I'd say the manga has about 2-3 volumes left
> 
> Otherwise, it would be inrealistic for all the girls to be so patient with Manaka. Anyone remeber the paralell story within the movie manaka saw some dozen chapters ago? Romance mangas are not meant to be drawn out.


I'd say 2-3 volumes is dragging it a bit...


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

:-\ and its only translated till volume 15... sigh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Don't really judge Mai HiME in the first ten episodes, it just sets the scene for the real story to start later on.



Some animes are like that, but from what I hear the series is pretty good, so I'm optimistic.



> Well the week after a release it's terrible, but eventually you sort of get used to it. All this discussion though has made me really want that next volume.





It's the fact there are so many possibilities and the manga has already shown a few plot twists, even though were all use to the general flow of the storyline by now. It's frustrating waiting, but at the same time it further peeks my interest for the upcoming chapters.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

If you like plot twists you will love Mai HiME. Has some amazing plot twists.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If you like plot twists you will love Mai HiME. Has some amazing plot twists.




lol, you're tempting me into watching 10 episodes tonight even though I have work tommorrow 

..but I'll try to limit it to 1 episode per day, I learned from my past mistakes with Ichigo100% (manga--only watched 4 episodes of the anime) and Tenjou tenge (anime)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Lol i'm working tomorrow too, I start in under 8 hours. Oh well.

 I could never limit myself like that, if it's their and i'm enjoying it I just have to watch it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol i'm working tomorrow too, I start in under 8 hours. Oh well. I could never limit myself like that, if it's their and i'm enjoying it I just have to watch it.




I like that philosophy, I just need something in case I get bored on any given day. I still have 3 or 4 anime series, on my hard drive that I'm currently somewhere in the middle of watching but haven't had time to sit down and see it or I'm just saving it for a rainy day   

...not to mention class projects and papers have kept me busy lately...

*is most likely slacking off because he has one more semster left before he gets his Degree*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Lol i'm on holiday after first year of degree. I'm pretty sure my grades fell as I got more and more into anime lol. 

I still have 13 anime series that I haven't started watching yet that I have downloaded. I'm sort of hesitating to watch them cos I know when I start I won't stop.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

im off 2 bed cu later


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> im off 2 bed cu later



Take care...

*patiently waits by the computer for volume 16 to be released* 





...or maybe I'll just watch episode 2 of Mai HiME


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Well actually anime isn't entirely to blame. I kinda had a pretty bad year with personal stuff. Oh well first year doesn't count anyway you just have to pass.

Oh and their are lots of good romantic manga's out there. Personally I like Love Hina and Ai Yori Aoshi. But also MrBradMan wouldn't thank me if I didn't mention Mahou Sensei Negima (although there is a little less romance and more action in this one)

Edit: night man. Lol I have checked yanime site about 5 times tonight in hope of seeing volume 16.


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

watch um all in one like I did....
// stick toothbrush in mouth


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 12, 2005)

Is 16 the end or what?


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 12, 2005)

fuck it I cant sleep knowing I have an unread volume of ichigo 100% on my HD 

damnit I need proffesional help


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> fuck it I cant sleep knowing I have an unread volume of ichigo 100% on my HD
> 
> damnit I need proffesional help


Lol that's the spirit and no volume 16 is no where near the end.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh and their are lots of good romantic manga's out there. Personally I like Love Hina and Ai Yori Aoshi. But also MrBradMan wouldn't thank me if I didn't mention Mahou Sensei Negima (although there is a little less romance and more action in this one)



You know where to find them?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

You can get them off irc here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> fuck it I cant sleep knowing I have an unread volume of ichigo 100% on my HD
> 
> damnit I need proffesional help




Yeah, I think we need to start some kind of support group for this addiction..

Every where I go, I see Aya...I'm even looking forward to the new JumpSuperstar game for Nintendo DS, especially now that I hear Aya from Ichigo 100% will make a appearance in the game and the manga (Jump Superstars)



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh and their are lots of good romantic manga's out there. Personally I like Love Hina and Ai Yori Aoshi. But also MrBradMan wouldn't thank me if I didn't mention Mahou Sensei Negima (although there is a little less romance and more action in this one)



I heard about Love Hina, but not about the others, I might give them a try.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You can get them off irc here




 :sad  How do I download it? Its just that I'v never used irc before...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> LOL, I see Aya now...:S
> 
> *looks at a certain members avatar*
> 
> I've heard of Love Hina for quite some time but was hesistant for some time, but I might do some DL this weekend



Oh lol thats what you meant. I only changed my avatar recently but feels like I seen it loads already. Oh well I won't be bothered to change it for another week probably. 

Love Hina is really good well worth downloading. Bit more fun and weird than Ichigo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh lol thats what you meant. I only changed my avatar recently but feels like I seen it loads already. Oh well I won't be bothered to change it for another week probably.
> 
> Love Hina is really good well worth downloading. Bit more fun and weird than Ichigo.




LOL, I had about 10 different Ichigo 100% avatars up last week, I loved switching them and getting feedback , But I'm sticking to this *Ichigo * for a while (well, at least for another few days)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

This is for some reason the first Ichigo 100% avatar I have put up. I'll probably find one of Nishino next.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> This is for some reason the first Ichigo 100% avatar I have put up. I'll probably find one of Nishino next.




I have quite a few of both characters    


Box art for Jump superstars and look, Aya's in there



A better look, you can see Aya better here


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah man that's really cool. When is it out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah man that's really cool. When is it out?




It comes out 3 days after my birthday August 9th 

*points at his new avatar*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah I noticed the avatar, what happened to sticking with the other one for a few days lol. Gotta say, that's a pretty enviable position. I'd just better not tell my girlfriend that lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I noticed the avatar, what happened to sticking with the other one for a few days lol. Gotta say, that's a pretty enviable position. I'd just better not tell my girlfriend that lol.




lol, yeah. I probably wouldn't want to tell my GF that either 

But I just put up that avy for a few minutes, I'll go back to my old one in a few minutes. Cool thing is that isn't my best Ichigo100% avatar (and I plan to make more as I go back through the last few chapters and after I've watched a few more episodes)


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese thank you for the help.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ah ok cool man, I would do that but I can't be bothered, whenever i'm really sick of my current avatar I just find a new one. But I have to be really sick to be bothered.

Edit Hey no problem man glad I could help.

Oh and I like your new avatar better

Edit 2: you changed it back damn that Toujou one was good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah ok cool man, I would do that but I can't be bothered, whenever i'm really sick of my current avatar I just find a new one. But I have to be really sick to be bothered.
> 
> Edit Hey no problem man glad I could help.
> 
> Oh and I like your new avatar better




LOL, yeah, I like making those gif avatars. 

I guess I'm back to my bleach avy ^^

well, I wasted alot of time on my avatars (Bleach, GSEED Destiny, Naruto and Ichigo100%) Ever since I got to use 150X150 avys, I decided to take full advantage of it 

well, I'm heading off to bed, nice chatting with you guys. Night =]


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok man me too, have to leave for work in six hours lol. I think the other regulars are gonna be a bit shocked when they see this thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ok man me too, have to leave for work in six hours lol. I think the other regulars are gonna be a bit shocked when they see this thread.



LOL, I guess I'm partially to blame for that...



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh and I like your new avatar better
> 
> Edit 2: you changed it back damn that Toujou one was good



Yeah, all it needs is a border and I'll put it up next 

okay, now I'm heading off to sleep


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey man 6 hours sleep is pretty good for me if I have to get up early, if I hadn't been talking to you I would have just been watching anime anyway.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

so what is the topic of discussion now


----------



## Jink (Jul 13, 2005)

this is an awesome series, even though the characters are a bit cliched its still great, i do hope manaka ends up with either Satsuki or Toujo, Nishino comes off as a butch to me and Yui is a terible character, note im only on episode 11 and chapter 11 on the manga, im trying to find out where to get more manga but directmanga and IRC suck nuts


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

Link removed

you can read it there 
no need to sign up or anything


----------



## Codde (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there any one who dislikes Toujo? (I don't dislike her, well there was a point where I did dislike her... but not anymore.)


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

i dont dislike her but i do hope manaka ends up with satsuki
but hes gonna be with toujou in the end anyway


----------



## Jink (Jul 13, 2005)

tweekt said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> you can read it there
> no need to sign up or anything



I know about that place but I kinda want it on my PC


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

all i can say is direct manga but since u no like idk


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 13, 2005)

i know! i want 135 SO BAD. i want to see what manaka does when toujou confesses! 
but seeing how the story was written so far i bet amachi or someone will come in the room right before she says it


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

so do i

probably
but i also think she might get scared and not say anything at all


----------



## Lunar (Jul 13, 2005)

I get scared that she might take Amachi(that bastard) and Misuzu's advice and go to a different collage then Manaka to continue her writing abilty.

Hey... its a possiblity, but oh gawd I wish it dosent happen.


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

doubt she will go different skool

heh well find out soon hopefully


----------



## Lunar (Jul 13, 2005)

Whats so great about Sastuki besides her having an extremely hawt body...


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

eh....
who are ya talking to?


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 13, 2005)

bleh I skip a few days and it's like hitting the GSD thread, 5 pages of stuff pops up.

Well I'll stay on the current topic anyway.

Manaka should end up with Toujou Aya.  Before you start rapidly clicking the reply button I'll explain.  Aside from their fated meetings that have reoccurred throughout the story, the truth is that the feelings each one has for the other are stronger than any other character's in the story so far.  Their strong love and support of eachother runs deep, for four years in fact, and their surpression of those feelings has only made them resound stronger.
If that's not enough for you, you can't deny the growth/maturity these two have obtained when spending time together.  People who truly belong together are like that, they grow and mature and change together, which solidifies the bond between the two.

In reply to Lunar about Satsuki:
What's so good about Satsuki is the personality to speak her mind.  It's not only annoying but also detrimental to a relationship when a woman hides and covers up her feelings, hoping for her partner to mystically realize or in most cases guess what she's feeling/thinking.
Satsuki puts a lot of effort and thought into anything she does in concern to Manaka.  Aya wasn't like this when we first met her, but again, maturing is a process and I'm glad to have seen her character develop like that.

Now you're correct if you're saying that Satsuki hasn't really grown personality wise, or in maturity since she entered the manga.  In fact you may not see any true maturing from her until the latter part of the raw untranslated current chapters.

As for the events at the summer film trip, it is and isn't what you're thinking.  I'll just say that several events occur that you wouldn't expect at that time, though I was a bit perturbed at a cliff-hanger type ending at the end of the volume seeing Manaka and Toujou like that, but *shrug* "it can't be helped."


----------



## tweekt (Jul 13, 2005)

nice words brad


----------



## Lunar (Jul 13, 2005)

Okay, I see now. Thanks for clearing that up, I never really paid any attention to her so I  couldnt really figure her out. Now that I know this stuff, I've gained more respect for her.

But Toujo still pwns all


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

God, this thread is sure growing fast. Last time I wrote to this thread was on page 23 and that was just 5-6 hours ago.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah yeah we had quite a discussion last night. Was pretty cool.



			
				Lunar said:
			
		

> I get scared that she might take Amachi(that bastard) and Misuzu's advice and go to a different collage then Manaka to continue her writing abilty.
> 
> Hey... its a possiblity, but oh gawd I wish it dosent happen.



That could happen, but I doubt it.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man if she doesn't confess now shes never gonna be able to, it's make or break time for Toujou I feel.


I know the answare to that, when you find out, you'll be very ...

_Don't read the spoiler if you don't want to get spoiled_ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



...surprise.




About the kiss discussion last night, it's seems that you're right. One of my friend discribe a kiss like this:

_*Kiss:* To touch or caress with the lips as an expression of affection, greeting, respect, or amorousness._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

MrBradMan said:
			
		

> bleh I skip a few days and it's like hitting the GSD thread, 5 pages of stuff pops up.



I guess I'm slightly responsible for that.  The manga has me very wrapped up and we were discussing tons of theories, lol, we even debated what constituted an actual kiss 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in reference to the chapter where Aya and Junpei lips accidently touced






			
				compackdisc said:
			
		

> i know! i want 135 SO BAD. i want to see what manaka does when toujou confesses!
> but seeing how the story was written so far i bet amachi or someone will come in the room right before she says it




 My sentiments exactly. The manga has shown that something weird tends to happen at these kind of crucial moments. And if Aya did confess then I think Junpei would be that much closer to making up his mind which I doubt will happen anytime soon, but one can hope.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't read this if you haven't read the manga.


*Spoiler*: _answer on post above_ 



Hmmm I think the sc?ne where they accidentially kisses eachother is the part I think where I think Junpei knows his heart really do belong to toujo wich ofcourse is a good thing


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

Should we all turn back the time and discuss the "kiss" once again ?

It wasn't a kiss (I have chance my opinion), but just an accident.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

Kitaouji Satsuki said:
			
		

> Don't read this if you haven't read the manga.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _answer on post above_
> ...




Hey wassup jeff 


*Spoiler*: _ respones_ 



Well, it was accidental, but it's like whenever he's with Nishino his heart suddenly changes, and vice-versa with Aya. But if Aya did confess, I think it might make things a bit more clearer, but seeing from the fact that there are at least 160+ chapters and were on ch 134, I'd say something happned that negated her actions.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Hey wassup jeff
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ respones_
> ...




heya cj  just talking about ichigo just like you do =P


*Spoiler*: _response_ 



Well yeah, but considering the fact that when he is with Toujo and the others are near he cares more about her then about nishino or satsuki, so although there might be some complications around, my guess manaka will be with Aya for sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

Kitaouji Satsuki said:
			
		

> heya cj  just talking about ichigo just like you do =P
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _response_
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it definetly feels as if he cares more about Aya than Satsuki but Nishino is another case. For example when they went on that 3 day trip all alone, they seemed like they really grew closer, Not to mention the wish she made that they were to be once again boyfriend and all girlfriend, followed by the fact that Junpei said he wish that her wish would come true. Well, I really hope that Junpei ends up with Aya, but who knows how this manga will end, I just hope he ends up with one of those two and not someone else, because if that happened, I'd royally mad ><.




well, I'm off to work, see you later


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

Yup I totally agree on that part indeed man if that happends I will be mad aswell


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah man me too. It has to be one of those two. Oh and I told you it wasn't a kiss. Anyway i'm on lunch break, so i'm off back to work.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 13, 2005)

About the accidental kiss...

if the Japanese consider drinking out of the same container an "indirect kiss," then you bet an accidental one counts to them.

But in reality, it's just being clumsy... well at least in my opinion.
I guess you can just take it the way you want to or you can put on your Japanese culture tint and work from there.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Huge spoiler* answare, the answare to your spoiler (Up to ch 164)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Your hope has come true, it's between Toujou and Nishino. Satsuki and Kozue has decieded to forget about Manaka.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Huge spoiler* answare, the answare to your spoiler (Up to ch 164)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Depends on how long the mangaka is planning on continuing, or we could see another turn around again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah just reread the last volume of Ichigo, really can't wait till the next release. Hopefully it will be pretty soon as they have two less projects to deal with. Also one of their weekly projects isn't being released next week. So hopefully they can spend some time translating Ichigo. Damn it's gonna be good.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

They definately won't do that. They only translate volume releases, which comes out every two months. Next one is beginning of August. So I really hope we get it before then.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

damn that will be a very long waiting then =O


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Well Yanime know that Ichigo is by far their most popular manga, it's surely gonna get some sort of priority.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you cried or got your tears dripping after reading Ichigo 100% ? I know that it a shame for a boy to cry, but I actually got my tears dripping three times. The first one were when Nishino dump Manaka for the first time and we saw Manaka cried. Thats was very sad, though. I don't want to say the others..... that's a secret.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Not really, but it can get pretty emotional. I have sort of had tears in my eyes with other anime/manga though.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

yeah I had it sometimes aswell with several moments of the manga/anime when i had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Codde (Jul 13, 2005)

I never got emotional or even felt for any of the characters... (but then I never do so anyways)...

But I really can't take some of the "emotional events" seriously giving the attitudes of some of the characters and the decisions they make. Say why even think about feeling emotional over this when they have done "this and that" in the past or when they act like "this." Or it's their fault a certain event happened and so on...


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I never got emotional or even felt for any of the characters... (but then I never do so anyways)...
> 
> But I really can't take some of the "emotional events" seriously giving the attitudes of some of the characters and the decisions they make. Say why even think about feeling emotional over this when they have done "this and that" in the past or when they act like "this." Or it's their fault a certain event happened and so on...




even if so some matters that happends will have some effect on certain people wich for those are very sensitive for them wich make them very emotional about something that happends even though some ppl won't understand that, and it can't really be explained to people why some people are this or that way with emotions.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

Are there anyone here besides me who read the raw? If not, I guess it won't be a good idea to post the summary of ch 165 then.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't read the raws because i'm complete lost when I try it, its already hard enough reading it in english coz I read almost everything in dutch of the manga's that is because we do not sell english manga's here :sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

MrBradMan read's the raws. But if you are gonna post anything at all to do with the raws make sure it's in spoiler tags.


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 13, 2005)

Would you rather see the story come to and end soon or do you guys want it to keep going?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

If it can keep at the current level then i'd love it to carry on.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 13, 2005)

_Summary: ch 165 w/ picture_

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well its a hard to read but Manaka's speech is about his movie directing dream with toujou. He doesnt want to go at it half-assed and after reading aya's novel he realized thats his passion and what not. He said something like that is why Nishino is going to France and she wouldnt give up her dream for him or something. After manaka finishes his speech Nishino gives him some chocolate she was saving. She's really cute she thought it was all over when he met up with Aya that day. As he's eating the chocolate she kisses him and he hugs her asking when will they meet again. Nishino is leaving march 2nd so until then they want to meet up and hang out as much as possible which is what happens.

Time skip to the departure day with Nishino and manaka at the airport. As they are walking around they talk about all the fun they had she leaves manaka who was following her without her knowing she was very much in thought about the whole goodbye thing when she realizes he is behind her she hugs him all emotional. She sort of sounds a little hysterical saying we will meet again right? We will right, someday? sort of thing. Manaka reassures her they will and she takes her leave. Plane takes off and manaka is left looking at it go fly away. Chapter ends.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 13, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Would you rather see the story come to and end soon or do you guys want it to keep going?




Well I think I would to see it keep going for some reason although making a end to it will gives us finally the thing we wanted to know wich lady manaka finally choose to be with.


----------



## Codde (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd rather see it end soon so that it can come to some conclusion without dragging on too long (and I'm a person that usually prefers long series...).


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Hey wassup jeff
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ respones_
> ...



 i agree, if Nishino were to come back and tell manaka that she really does like him i dont think he would be able to say no.  So maybe its just whoever confesses to Manaka first between Nishino and Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

They have to confess soon, hopefully Toujou will now. But I mean come on how long have they liked him.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 13, 2005)

couple years o.O


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope the series ends soon......its a great manga, but it will become boring if it drags on for too long


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

But man, if it stays at a high quality then it would be great for it to continue.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

How long can it possibly go on?

Counting since middle school, its been 4 years already......I suppose it could drag on till Manaka goes to a university, but then you could probably eliminate the options of Satsuki and Nishino. No matter how you look at it, he will end up with aya.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I think Toujou is the most likely. Not definate though. I do think it will end fairly soon. Probably around volume 19/20 i reckon.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll agree with you there


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone think we'll be getting a time skip?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking since Nishino left for France, we'll get a time-skip to when she returns, or maybe she'll come back early or something.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

its doubtful

*Spoiler*: __ 



by the time Nishino comes back from france, wont manaka already be in a university? Also with her gone, Toujo has a better chance


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 13, 2005)

i would like this manga to keep goin for a while, but i get kinda sick of manaka being totally indecisive. its like COME ON JUST PICK A GIRL ALREADY! its like he doesnt realize that if he doesnt choose one he will loose them all.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

Seriously, does anyone remeber the movie Manaka went to see eons ago where Sotomura's sister said that it resembled his current situation? I'm thinking this is a parallel circomstance to the main story.


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 13, 2005)

@compackdisc:
Think of it like shopping for a car and not knowing which one you want.  You don't just pick the first one you see.  You drive some around and discover which one suits you best.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 13, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Seriously, does anyone remeber the movie Manaka went to see eons ago where Sotomura's sister said that it resembled his current situation? I'm thinking this is a parallel circomstance to the main story.




i beleive show too, a.k.a foreshadowing.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 13, 2005)

My friend use to give me links but all of his links aren't work.

Can anyone give me links to the manga?

I would like a site that has them in volumes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> My friend use to give me links but all of his links aren't work.
> 
> Can anyone give me links to the manga?
> 
> I would like a site that has them in volumes.



No Problem...

#mangass

enjoy ^^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> No Problem...
> 
> #mangass
> 
> enjoy ^^



Thanks a lot.

I will be up with you guys in a week, I hope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I will be up with you guys in a week, I hope.




I believe you. It took me less than 10 days to get to chapter 134.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I believe you. It took me less than 10 days to get to chapter 134.



Than I must get 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Than I must get 135




Good luck, I hear some people have been waiting like two months for it to come out. I'm assuming their coming out in volumes, so were waiting until about 10 or so chapters are done. However I guess the raws are somewhere out there.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 13, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Good luck, I hear some people have been waiting like two months for it to come out. I'm assuming their coming out in volumes, so were waiting until about 10 or so chapters are done. However I guess the raws are somewhere out there.



I can look up raws for you since you gave me scans.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I can look up raws for you since you gave me scans.




Sounds cool, but I rather wait for the translated version. I get frustrated whenever I read a Raw and don't understand what's happening  Well, the manga is good enough that I can wait, but they left it at such a crucial point :xp


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

It is a frustrating, emotional cliffhanger 

I wonder if Toujo will ever get a chance like that again, of course the answer is yes, but I am speaking retorically


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 13, 2005)

This site has RAWS and scans:

#mangass


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> It is a frustrating, emotional cliffhanger
> 
> I wonder if Toujo will ever get a chance like that again, of course the answer is yes, but I am speaking retorically




Well, of course she will  

...but who knows how many other times she will have. My question is how the moment will get interrupted, because they always do...:xp


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

wow 

Excuse me, but you wouldnt have a rough translation on you now would you?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> Excuse me, but you wouldnt have a rough translation on you now would you?




Well, I guy can dream.   

*sits awaiting volume 16*


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn I can belive I browsed through the raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I gather, she almost confessed but stoped at the last moment trying to preserve the friendship.......sigh  :sad 


 

so dissapointing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Damn I can belive I browsed through the raw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I can't believe it... No!!! :xp




Why am I not surprised? And I'm going to try not to read any further, because I don't want to be spoiled *uses whatever willpower he has left*


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

But DARN

dont worry this isnt what you dont already know:


*Spoiler*: __ 



She is seriously regreting it 




.....darn once more


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> But DARN
> 
> dont worry this isnt what you dont already know:
> 
> ...




I didn't need a spoiler for that  

so many of these characters are so irresolute about their feelings (well, Aya and  Junpei mostly) Those two wouldn't have any issues if they were more upfront, expecially Aya.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 13, 2005)

My point exactly, the series is going to become boring if they continue to hide their emotions. What made Love Hina good, was that eventually the characters accepted one another and there were only a few mind games


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> My point exactly, the series is going to become boring if they continue to hide their emotions. What made Love Hina good, was that eventually the characters accepted one another and there were only a few mind games




Yeah, I hope they find a resolution that most fans will agree with, although with all the Aya and Nishino fans it's sure to be heated no matter what the outcome


----------



## tweekt (Jul 14, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> Damn I can belive I browsed through the raw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



expected something like that


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _it gets worse...._ 



When they were supposed to do the confession scene, toujo changed the script at the last min. Manaka feels rejected like never before




.........ouch


----------



## tweekt (Jul 14, 2005)

never expected that


----------



## Codde (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmm...

Does anyone else want Manaka to actually end up with no one in the end? Or at least none of the current "options"(as I'm sure he views them as that...)?


----------



## Lunar (Jul 14, 2005)

I'd Like to see what he'd do if all the girls just left him and went their seperate paths...

Manaka:"Im such an Idiot >_< I knew I should have confessed to Toujo, but I was just to blind and stupid to know at the time... And now shes gone, along with all the others..." T___T


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that a time skip would be bad. What should Manaka do that when Nishino is now far away? Will Manaka try to win back Toujou? Maybe he will.....


----------



## MrBradMan (Jul 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _regarding your 135 spoilers_ 



Nah, you guys are wrong, she didn't change the ending.  Also she didn't confess to him in the room (though she wanted to).  Also, Manaka's upset for a completely different reason than being "rejected."  He did suggest that she change the script because it would be too "sudden" for her to have to make a confession to him even if it was just for the movie.  If you're desperate for summaries or translations, the Yanime forums has a section for Ichigo 100%, each raw chapter should have its own spoiler thread within that section.





*Spoiler*: _Regarding the movie Manaka watched_ 



As for the old movie at the old theatre that Manaka went to see (with a ticket from Satamora's sister), yeah, it's a parallel to his situation, which was why she sent him to see it.  More than likely though, he wont end up in that situation though.  For one, no matter the problem, he's always landed on his feet.  Two, the girls around him seem to be drawn to him despite any problems that arise, and even if they appear to mature and leave him, they retain at least a hope that somehow they'll end up with him later on.  Lastly, if Manaka ended up alone, it would end a long running manga on a downer, and that mangaka's popularity would probably kick the bucket.  Even Kimi ga Nozumen Eien ended on a bright point despite the main plot of the story being a world crushing downtrodden twist of events.




Also, I think choosing a girl at this point would be bad.  Not for the story, but for the reality of the situation.  How many high school sweethearts do you know that stayed together, married, and lasted for the long run???  Continuing on with a fixed gaze towards him dream of filmaking is the right thing for him to do.  Sure, I think he should continue growing as a person and maybe even sit down and talk to the girls one on one about everything that's been going on with him emotionally, but the most important thing for him is to focus on improving himself rather than focusing on his wobbling relationships.

That's just my two cents.
Of course, I'd really enjoying seeing more twists and turns for him with all the female characters making strong advances and directly challenging eachother for his affection, mostly because I find that to be more entertaining.  But hey, I've been content with every up and down this story has thus far presented.  Being able to sympathize with the characters makes me feel more human, and a good author brings that out in a story, so I'll trust that this story comes to a satisfying conclusion.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Lol everyone is giving into the raws. It's not good it can't be too long now till it comes out.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 14, 2005)

> originally posted by *BlueCheese*
> Ok man me too, have to leave for work in six hours lol. I think the other regulars are gonna be a bit shocked when they see this thread.



O.O

i just finished reading the enitre thread. =)



> originally posted by *BlueCheese*
> Lol everyone is giving into the raws. It's not good it can't be too long now till it comes out.



the dark side of the force is strong indeed. =)

oh no its calling me..noooooooooo


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 14, 2005)

omg double post. O.O


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> the dark side of the force is strong indeed. =)
> 
> oh no its calling me..noooooooooo


You must resist! 

What was the double post for?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol everyone is giving into the raws. It's not good it can't be too long now till it comes out.




I'm still holding out...but I don't know for how long  :S 

Patience is a virtue...and I don't like looking at something where I'm not exactly sure wha'ts going on, epsecially a manga like that. With Manga like naruto sometimes action speaks louder than words, but with Ichigo100%, dialouge is so critical.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 14, 2005)

hehe kinda clicked the 'post quick reply' twice.

d*mn dial up connection. =)


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm still holding out...but I don't know for how long  :S
> 
> Patience is a virtue...and I don't like looking at something where I'm not exactly sure wha'ts going on, epsecially a manga like that. With Manga like naruto sometimes action speaks louder than words, but with Ichigo100%, dialouge is so critical.


You must hold on, I actually regret that I began to read the raws, but at this time I couldn't just let it go since it getting more and more exiting : .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> You must hold on, I actually regret that I began to read the raws, but at this time I couldn't just let it go since it get more and more exiting : .



Yeah, and I'm kind of glad that it's going to come out as a volume instead of weekly individual chapters, because I don't know how many time I get stuck on cliff hangers wondering when the next chapter is going to come out. But now, that I know how many chapters I'll have on hand I can ration them out 

I don't want to go through a Ichigo Withdrawl (addictions can be so cruel sometimes :xp)


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 14, 2005)

but its soo hard..waiting for 2 months and all. =)

*shivers*


----------



## spaztik (Jul 14, 2005)

Well being who i am i have no idea how many they realease a week and how long it takes yanime to translate a cahpter but, if yanime was sent 2 raw chapters a week and mangaed to dl them 2 days after reciving them then yes. But other then that i doubt it


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 14, 2005)

> originally posted by *Hero kun *
> So what, it's worth it. You can always read Naruto, right?



yeah its very much worth it. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

There are 9 chapters in a volume. The current raw volume has been out since June 3rd. So basically a month and a half. No matter how hard it is, I won't read the raws cos i'll only regret it afterwards. As you say the dialouge is really important. It's totally worth waiting for. But there is no way I will spread the volume over a few months. After waiting this long I wanna read it all and discuss everything.

As I have said before we really don't want a two volume release. Because the next volume does not come out till beginning of August, meaning we wouldn't see a release till late August earliest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> There are 9 chapters in a volume. The current raw volume has been out since June 3rd. So basically a month and a half. No matter how hard it is, I won't read the raws cos i'll only regret it afterwards. As you say the dialouge is really important. It's totally worth waiting for. But there is no way I will spread the volume over a few months. After waiting this long I wanna read it all and discuss everything.




For some reason I'm thinking of food 

Some people like savoring every bit then and there and other like leaving a bit for rainy day. (or as long as possible before it expires XDD). That still leaves me wondering how many more volumes will be comning out and I think I Heard someone on this thread mentioning a theory about their could/might be a timeskip in the series :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmmm maybe at the very end there will be a time skip to show whoever he has picked are still together. 

I can see why you want to take your time, but you haven't been waiting two months for this lol. Plus what about this discussion thread. You don't wanna miss out.

Oh and i'm glad you put your avatar back to that one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hmmm maybe at the very end there will be a time skip to show whoever he has picked are still together.
> 
> I can see why you want to take your time, but you haven't been waiting two months for this lol. Plus what about this discussion thread. You don't wanna miss out.
> 
> Oh and i'm glad you put your avatar back to that one.




That's true, 11 days isn't exactly torture for me and I guess I can't have a good discussion if everyone else has read the chapters and I haven't. Plus, reading one chapter a day, then putting it away has never suited me well. I always find myself wondering what happened next (knowing that I could easily open up the file and view the next chapter ><)

and....thanks, I'm still working on a few more avys from the anime as well as the manga. But I like this one for now.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 14, 2005)

damn you CJ where are mine ing need some aswell !!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> As I have said before we really don't want a two volume release. Because the next volume does not come out till beginning of August, meaning we wouldn't see a release till late August earliest.



I think you missed my edited post, evryone has to remember that Yanime only translates volume releases.

Also to add to my argument about reading the volume, not much really happens in one chapter. How could you put it down?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

Kitaouji Satsuki said:
			
		

> damn you CJ where are mine ing need some aswell !!!




Yeah...I'm working on it... 

@Bluecheese: Yeah. I thought it would build up suspense if I did that, but it did to good of a job and I kept getting paranoid about what happened next and eventually give in. I have enough restraints not to look at the raws, but as for the translated version, if I get 9 or more at a time, I'm liable to read all of them in one sitting and then pine for more....:darn


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

I still have no idea about what is coming next, I just really hope she confesses. Damn looking at Yanime home page sounds like there about to release school rumble chapters and not Ichigo. I think all the fans asking when it will come out is putting them off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I still have no idea about what is coming next, I just really hope she confesses. Damn looking at Yanime home page sounds like there about to release school rumble chapters and not Ichigo. I think all the fans asking when it will come out is putting them off.



maybe...

Maybe there's more School Rumble fans than Ichigo 100% fans? :S

*never really enjoyed school rumble* >_<

Well, I'm going office chair shopping...see ya'll later


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Nah yanime held a poll which was the most popular manga that there translating. They have a bout 8, but Ichigo got over 50% of the vote.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nah yanime held a poll which was the most popular manga that there translating. They have a bout 8, but Ichigo got over 50% of the vote.




I think that is so because the one who read this manga are particulair male people wich is interresting because others are more off both.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 14, 2005)

Why's that when I'm leaving, you three always discuss? I want to be a part too....

Anyway, after reading ch 165, I think it would reach to ch 200 or even more...

Why I'm to slow with writing is because I'm pretty bad with english. I wrote this just to let you guys know.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 14, 2005)

Kitaouji Satsuki said:
			
		

> I think that is so because the one who read this manga are particulair male people wich is interresting because others are more off both.



anyway, anyone in this thread female? it would be interesting to hear a woman's point of view regarding what we are talking bout here. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Why's that when I'm leaving, you three always discuss? I want to be a part too....
> 
> Anyway, after reading ch 165, I think it would reach to ch 200 or even more...
> 
> Why I'm to slow with writing is because I'm pretty bad with english. I wrote this just to let you guys know.


Well obviously you should just sit in front of your screen all day waiting for a discussion to start.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah I know I know it is only the boys point of views on this manga wich mostly the same results are comming out, if there are some lady's who do watch it, I am sure they have way differend perspective on this whole story then we up till now have been discussing.

they wetter going to say something that they had to dump Junpei in the very beginning already and should not act it is somekind of fairy tale kinda thing.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah I guess so, we haven't really discussed how the girls feel much (apart from whether Toujou is gonna confess or not) 

I think it's amazing they still like him after all this time. Anyone think any of the girls are gonna give up on Manaka soon?

Oh and I noticed this thread is now just 40 posts off becoming the longest thread on this board. The rate were discussing at we will pass Death Note soon.

Finally I just checked, and the last Ichigo release was 2 months 5 days ago so im sure its gonna come out soon! At least i'm hoping


----------



## Codde (Jul 14, 2005)

Well didn't totally get what you say... but I do agree they should've dumped Junpei in the very beginning... well not in the beginning. But after it dragged on so long and the only thing progressing was the number of females he had available to choose then is when I'd say they should just forget about him. As if he's uncertain now, he'd still be uncertain after he choose unless the others just magically die then he'd just be depressed throughout the whole relationship...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh i did talk to my girlfriend about it and she said that she couldn't like a guy that had that many people interested in him. She said it's just setting up a fall.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess so, we haven't really discussed how the girls feel much (apart from whether Toujou is gonna confess or not)
> 
> I think it's amazing they still like him after all this time. Anyone think any of the girls are gonna give up on Manaka soon?
> 
> ...



Hmmm Well yeah we mainly only talk about the fact wetter Toujo will do that yeah, we  never really think what Satsuki really gonna do or what Nishino will do.

But if Toujo keeps devoting to Manaka the others will never actually stand a change, I actually wanna know what Nishino and Satsuki really think about that fact.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh i did talk to my girlfriend about it and she said that she couldn't like a guy that had that many people interested in him. She said it's just setting up a fall.



That's what I initiallty thought, and I assumed in real life that the situation while, it seems cool as an outside observer, we knew taht it was ultimately doomed to failure. I just hoe that there is some kind of resolution that's best for Junpei and the girls, although there's ultimately going to be hurt feelings. The only thing we don't know is if Junpei will end up with any of the girls.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh i did talk to my girlfriend about it and she said that she couldn't like a guy that had that many people interested in him. She said it's just setting up a fall.


Yeah, that's true, but you also have to think different. It wasn't Manaka who were checking those girls, it was the girls who were fighting for Manaka's heart.

It's kind of weird, but this serie remind me of "Days of our life"



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well obviously you should just sit in front of your screen all day waiting for a discussion to start.


I was just kidding.... I got a life too, you know.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> "
> 
> 
> I was just kidding.... I got a life too, you know.



I have not life and I still get lost in these threads  

*work and school are such a bother* >< 

Are all the people in this thread generally girls? 

I find that a bit odd, for a romantic manga....O_o


----------



## Codde (Jul 14, 2005)

Well regardless of Manaka not going out searching for girls (they latch on and he still has yet to let anyone of them go even to "friend" status as when Sastsuki just wanted to be friends he was shocked in a way, so that should be something in the minds of the girls ... he obvoiusly wants them there...), they are still there. Therefore if they were to have a closer relationship with him they'd still be there to interfere or cause major distractions. For both of them. I doubt they'd only want to consider what Manaka thinks... but other things as well.

Hmm another thought... instead of them all leaving Manaka... another thing could be he chooses someone (be it Toujo or whoever) they have a relationship and it all turns into a big disaster...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's true, but you also have to think different. It wasn't Manaka who were checking those girls, it was the girls who were fighting for Manaka's heart.
> 
> It's kind of weird, but this serie remind me of "Days of our life"
> 
> I was just kidding.... I got a life too, you know.


She said that if she liked a guy and then lots of people started to like that guy, she would stop liking him. 

Oh and I wasn't suggesting you actually should sit around all day by your computer, i'm just saying thats one way you won't miss out.


			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I have not life and I still get lost in these threads
> 
> *work and school are such a bother* ><
> 
> ...


I love being on holiday, i'm barely working too. A few tennis coaching sessions every now and then, it's great.

I didn't think there are any girls in this thread cos he was asking for a girls point of view on the situation.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Are all the people in this thread generally girls?
> 
> I find that a bit odd, for a romantic manga....O_o


Are you saying that boys are not allow to think about love?

Ichigo 100% was my first romance manga and I got very touch so I kept reading. Somehow, I got another view for the word romance but I can't really discribe it. It's sure make me feel good.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I have not life and I still get lost in these threads
> 
> *work and school are such a bother* ><
> 
> ...



Well, I a male, and is there something with a guy who likes romance, don't girls like that?  

P.S- Kira, I might beat your 132 chapters in 10 days, I am up to the third volume.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

That's nothing I read over 100 chapters in one night lol. 

There is nothing wrong with guys liking romantic anime/manga. A lot of it is really good.

For some reason Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien springs to mind.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 14, 2005)

you gusy sounds ur saying its all right for guys to be gay lol. ( for some reason i get the impression) but anyway i justy cu the shiznit outa my index finger so its really hard for me to type seein as all i do is use my index fingers. Its all bandaged up with like 4 bandaids and i have to change em every7 hours cuz it hasnt stopped bleding yet. I probably need stitches but i hope not. But anyway yea... woot! /rant off


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

errr it is alright to be gay, but liking romantic stuff doesn't make you gay. I'm very happy with my girlfriend.


----------



## hadou (Jul 14, 2005)

i've oly beginning to read ichigo, and i gotta say is not so bad. liking romantic stuff doesn't mean you're gay, and BlueCheese, no, being gay is not alright


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

You have your beliefs I have mine, this isn't the place to discuss those beliefs.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 14, 2005)

hadou-everyone is entitled to their opinions

BlueCheese-any word on the next Yanime release?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Nope, Yanime get really annoyed when people ask. Tons of people do, it really pisses them off. I have a feeling it will be over a week for some reason though. Although i really hope not. All you can do is keep checking Yanime's homepage.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That's nothing I read over 100 chapters in one night lol.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with guys liking romantic anime/manga. A lot of it is really good.
> 
> For some reason Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien springs to mind.



lol, my statement was a bit off...I just figured that there might have been at least one girl in this thread 
But it seems that it's mostly guys (if not all guys in this thread). I don't mind at all, I was just a bit surprised. But it does kind of skew the the direction of the discussion. I mean while it's not all of us, most of see the storythrough the perspective of Junpei, and I was just curious to see how a girl would view the situation.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 14, 2005)

i jus saw the first episode.. and read the first volume when justice recomended the manga.
i stilll havn goten the names right, but Touja (i think) soo hot  and that blonde so cute!! XD
i'd give it an 8.5/10


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Your right man, I have never really viewed the story through the eyes of one of the girls. It's just been they like Junpei, that's that.

@HAUNTER
It's Toujou, the blonde girl is Nishino


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> i jus saw the first episode.. and read the first volume when justice recomended the manga.
> i stilll havn goten the names right, but Touja (i think) soo hot  and that blonde so cute!! XD
> i'd give it an 8.5/10



Yeah...most people end up viewing the manga as superior, (I'm one of them   ). The storyline is pretty good and situations that Junpei gets himself into it's worth reading the manga. It's just so addicting because you're wondering if Junpei will finnally get together with one of the girls and if so, how will it come about.


----------



## Codde (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I dislike romantic stuff and I read Ichigo...  

(referring to the comments above )...  and not all mangas with romance are inteded for females... (Ichigo runs in a shonen manga... though I prefer my manga without romance... though some I don't mind like with Ichigo which it's basically about romance but entertaining enough for me to stand....) .


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That's nothing I read over 100 chapters in one night lol.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with guys liking romantic anime/manga. A lot of it is really good.
> 
> For some reason Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien springs to mind.




Well, in a few hours though thats good for me. 

I just want to understand what you guys talk about and get up to par so , thats why I wanna read it so much.


----------



## blind51de (Jul 14, 2005)

Manaka is gay, hear me?

*walks into distance*

GAY! GAY! GAY!

And I'd pick Tsukasa.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 14, 2005)

is it just me or does anybody else coem to this topic when they are bored and are looking for sumtin to do?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 14, 2005)

It's pretty crazy we still discuss it this much 2 months after the last release. Not many fanbases grow this much without a release. Just imagine what it's gonna be like when yanime release the next volume.

@spaztik i'm on holiday so yes all the time


----------



## Codde (Jul 15, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Manaka is gay, hear me?
> 
> *walks into distance*
> 
> ...


You might just possibly be right... That's why he can't choose... there's no guy for him to choose... And that omake is probably some foreshadowing... Manaka really will end up with his ugly friend...


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It's pretty crazy we still discuss it this much 2 months after the last release. Not many fanbases grow this much without a release. Just imagine what it's gonna be like when yanime release the next volume.
> 
> @spaztik i'm on holiday so yes all the time




Well it isn't only that, but the matter people keep comming here because these theory's about the lady's are so fascinaiting, and see through our eyes somewhat differend makes it interresting to see it actually develope before our eyes by ourselves. That makes the conversation here nice good and very interesting to continue on. Even though we know that the story probably be differend then we all have in mind that it will gonna be.


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jul 15, 2005)

wait are there no more releases coming is 165(raw) the last one? um and yeah lol yanime WHAT ARE THEY DOING?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

From Yanime:



			
				Yanime said:
			
		

> Everytime I read an Ichitard bitching on here, I go translate a chapter of SR instead of Ichigo. GO GET A FUCKING LIFE! If Ichigo is the only thing you have to look forward to when you wake up everyday, you need to go get some help. Whining about Ichigo doesn't make it come any faster; We don't listen to people who bitch and cry.
> 
> Jesus I swear. Reading this page has pissed me off so much that I'm just not going to t/l Ichigo today. So good job fucktards. You just slowed down the release for everyone.
> 
> ...



Some people are being right idiots and complaining about the fact their hasn't been a release. I really hate people who do that.

Edit: so decapitatedKOW I don't mean to be rude but shutup


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jul 15, 2005)

lol yes lol i wonder if that is the plum guy. i think he gets a little worked up. lol i wonder how many of there staff have just stopped working? 

and oh i don't care. lol well it does answer some of the questions 
wait and is 165 or w/e was the latest release the last chapter, like ending chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> From Yanime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate when people do that ><

It was the same issues with Naruto a month or two ago and DB had to close their IRC channel up until they release their episodes. People just need a bit of patience. I too want to know what will happen next, but I'm willing to wait.


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jul 15, 2005)

lol i have no patience hehe. sorry lol the only way for me to stop thinking about this manga is to start another one. lol BERSERK! lol 

so some1 answer my 165(raw) question please. umm and how long ago was the 15 chapter released.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

decapitatedKOW said:
			
		

> lol i have no patience hehe. sorry lol the only way for me to stop thinking about this manga is to start another one. lol BERSERK! lol
> 
> so some1 answer my 165(raw) question please. umm and how long ago was the 15 chapter released.



man just go bother some other people you just spamming up the place while we try to have a normal conversation in this thread search for the stuff we do not know everything either.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Man all the answers to your questions are in this thread.

But yeah you should see some of things these idiots have been saying, it's an absolute joke.

Anyway lets get back on discussing Ichigo, we talked about how the situation is different through one of the girls eyes. How about through the other guys? They must think Manaka is the luckiest guy alive! What would you say to a friend if they were in Manaka's situation?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 15, 2005)

If Manaka were my friend, I would told him to pick up a girl allready. In this state, you're just hurting the girls more and more. Love is not to play with.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man all the answers to your questions are in this thread.
> 
> But yeah you should see some of things these idiots have been saying, it's an absolute joke.
> 
> Anyway lets get back on discussing Ichigo, we talked about how the situation is different through one of the girls eyes. How about through the other guys? They must think Manaka is the luckiest guy alive! What would you say to a friend if they were in Manaka's situation?




I think if I would be a friend of manaka and you liked one of the lady's who got attracted by manaka and he can't make up his mind, I really would get furious because I don't stand a change but know wich I like and wanna confess to. Even though they only see manaka, but he can't confess to any of them....I could just kill him for that (not really kill...hit him)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

That's a good point actually, how would the situation change if one of his friends genuinly become interested in one of the girls? I mean seriously like them and not just go after them cos their hot.

Do you think Manaka would then be put off that girl?


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

Well considering the fact that he has feelings for all of them and I would really love one of them and wanna be with her no matter what, I think it would be catastrofe because even if they are friends they will try and get the lady.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man all the answers to your questions are in this thread.
> 
> But yeah you should see some of things these idiots have been saying, it's an absolute joke.
> 
> Anyway lets get back on discussing Ichigo, we talked about how the situation is different through one of the girls eyes. How about through the other guys? They must think Manaka is the luckiest guy alive! What would you say to a friend if they were in Manaka's situation?




I'd be kind of envious of him, but as a friend I'd tell him that he has to make up his mind because in the end he may not end up with anyone.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'd be kind of envious of him, but as a friend I'd tell him that he has to make up his mind because in the end he may not end up with anyone.




yeah that is so true like I also said it before if he won't change his mind he would get many enemies this way, wich he already actually has kinda.

PS: why aren't ya on AIM cj :sad

need avi's :amazed


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 15, 2005)

Actually i'd tell him to keep doing what he is doing until he is 100% sure of his decision. Nothing good can come from forcing him to hurry up and choose a girl, also its a good learning experience


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Actually i'd tell him to keep doing what he is doing until he is 100% sure of his decision. Nothing good can come from forcing him to hurry up and choose a girl, also its a good learning experience




Well that might be so and all nice for manaka, but did you ever thaught of the fact what those girls are thinking about ?  If he won't make any discissions he just will break loads of hearts and it won't only be those of the girls, but he will break his own heart. Just because he holded them to him too long without thinking of how their feelings are. What he doing now is just a guy in puberty who is just way to stuborn to face reality.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Actually i'd tell him to keep doing what he is doing until he is 100% sure of his decision. Nothing good can come from forcing him to hurry up and choose a girl, also its a good learning experience



Yeah, but it's kinda unfair, because he's kinda leaving them hanging and wondering what are his true feelings. I'm not saying to hurry and choose someone but the way he's going about it, he may never make a decision and in the end with noone and all the girls with broken hearts.


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 15, 2005)

Kitaouji Satsuki said:
			
		

> Well that might be so and all nice for manaka, but did you ever thaught of the fact what those girls are thinking about ?  If he won't make any discissions he just will break loads of hearts and it won't only be those of the girls, but he will break his own heart. Just because he holded them to him too long without thinking of how their feelings are. What he doing now is just a guy in puberty who is just way to stuborn to face reality.


Well the girls are able to handle as seen by how long they have stayed by his side. If it hurts them that much they are not obligated to stay yet they do. If you have already waited this long in choosing, why not string it out a little longer to get the decision right? He has already crossed the thresh-hold for a normal time limit.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 15, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Well the girls are able to handle as seen by how long they have stayed by his side. If it hurts them that much they are not obligated to stay yet they do. If you have already waited this long in choosing, why not string it out a little longer to get the decision right? He has already crossed the thresh-hold for a normal time limit.




Well they don't say it for nothing:

Love makes people blind.

Wich this is what happend to the lady's and Manaka should not take any advantage of it. If he does he will just ruin his own intire life.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Well the girls are able to handle as seen by how long they have stayed by his side. If it hurts them that much they are not obligated to stay yet they do. If you have already waited this long in choosing, why not string it out a little longer to get the decision right? He has already crossed the thresh-hold for a normal time limit.




It's in the best interest of both him and the girls that he makes a decision. Beacuse the hardest thing to do is usually the right thing to do.   
I would probably suggest viewing it from the girl's point of view, because they probably think they have shot with the guy. However this manga end, theres going to be alot of broken hearts, hopefully throughtout junpei will find some happiness with one of the girls.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Well the girls are able to handle as seen by how long they have stayed by his side. If it hurts them that much they are not obligated to stay yet they do. If you have already waited this long in choosing, why not string it out a little longer to get the decision right? He has already crossed the thresh-hold for a normal time limit.


How many years has he had to make a decision? Is a little longer gonna make any real difference? Come on Manaka has been stalling this for ages. I'd be pretty pissed having to wait this long. 

Although cos he is an idiot, he only knows for certain that Satsuki likes him. He's made it pretty clear he is not gonna get with her. So maybe if the others confessed he might quicken his decision.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 15, 2005)

Kozue is the only one of the girl who can go through this without a broken heart (like Asou in I''s), maybe Satsuki too because she's tough.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

You think so? She looked pretty distraught when she thought she saw Manaka and Toujou kissing. 

Oh and guys we just overtook Death Note as the thread with the most posts in Konoha Library - Floor 2. Yay for Ichigo!


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

yay for ichigo!! <3 anyway I think Toujou and Nishino are both never gonna give up unless Manaka tells one of them flat out that he lieks the other one better. So they will never give up beacuse Manaka is selfish


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 15, 2005)

thats so nasty, but the big lipped guy is with the one girl (i cant remember her name, Chi somthin)


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 15, 2005)

When's 135 gonna be out??? 

I want to know what toujou'S gonna say to Manaka so bad  . 

Hi people btw long time no see hehe.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 15, 2005)

You have to wait for the next volume which can come any time.


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh and guys we just overtook Death Note as the thread with the most posts in Konoha Library - Floor 2. Yay for Ichigo!


Yay, That's very good :.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Sasuto, read the last page I posted a response from yanime to people who bugged them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

compackdisc said:
			
		

> thats so nasty, but the big lipped guy is with the one girl (i cant remember her name, Chi somthin)





*Spoiler*: __ 



Komiyama and Chinami is defiently one of the biggest surprise so far is  this manga...





We overtook another thread in postcounts you say...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

We didn't just overtake another thread we overtook them all! In this section anyway.

Komiyama and Chinami is absolutely classic. I think no one could have forseen that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> We didn't just overtake another thread we overtook them all! In this section anyway.
> 
> Komiyama and Chinami is absolutely classic. I think no one could have forseen that.




There the original "odd couple"  

I think they were trying to throw us a curveball, because I too wondered if komiyama was going to have a girlfriend or just stay in the background as minor character (and he technically still is..), but at least they gave the other characters a bit more substance.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah man i'm all for it. If this manga is gonna continue, it can't be just about Manaka and the girls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah man i'm all for it. If this manga is gonna continue, it can't be just about Manaka and the girls.




True, I think they realized that and decided to give the readers something different. It was a welcome change from the usual Junpei gets into a compromising with girl X and then has to find a way to either excape or figure out a way to explain to a girl who walked on them how the situation came to be...You think they might give his other friend a real love interest or is he just gonna stick to his website business  ?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Nah come on a girl liking Komiyama is amazing enough, but a girl liking Hiroshi? Come on surely not!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nah come on a girl liking Komiyama is amazing enough, but a girl liking Hiroshi? Come on surely not!




he is a major lecher 

And he doesn't seem like he's the type of person who would want a relationship, but that would defiently be a plot twist no one saw coming.   

I can see him wanting to do his perveted website and his girlfriend stopping him at every turn


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Lol I don't think hed want a relationship, just to film them all day. Being emotional attached to someone just wouldn't be his style.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol I don't think hed want a relationship, just to film them all day. Being emotional attached to someone just wouldn't be his style.




Yeah..he doesn't strike me as the type to be tied down   

You thunk one of the girls would end up dating another guy before the series is over (or before Junpei makes up his mind)?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

hmmm it would have to be a guy we haven't seen yet, cos the only other guy is Amachi and he has no chance.

So i very much doubt it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> hmmm it would have to be a guy we haven't seen yet, cos the only other guy is Amachi and he has no chance.
> 
> So i very much doubt it.




Well, I was thinking of a new guy...you know something a bit random. But if something like that did happen it would probably have to occur within the next 10-15 chapters, because this manga will only last so long


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes I was thinking that. The only other guy is the one interested in Nishino, but i really don't see her being interested in him after her and Manaka's trip. 

Which girl do you think would most likely to get involved with another guy?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yes I was thinking that. The only other guy is the one interested in Nishino, but i really don't see her being interested in him after her and Manaka's trip.
> 
> Which girl do you think would most likely to get involved with another guy?




Actually Kozue, even though she's really shy, she might end up with someone out of the blue. I think she's staring to get out of her shell. I know she said she loved him, but she's dramatizes things a bit too much and sees alot of things that aren't there  (although her fantasies are pretty racy ) But I can see her possibly falling in love with someone else. I would say Yui, but there's no real attarction between those two (more like brother/sister relationship).


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Actually I can totally see Yui getting with a random guy. But Kozue hmmmm i doubt that. She may be getting comfortable with boys, but I don't think she is capable of liking anyone else. At least for a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Actually I can totally see Yui getting with a random guy. But Kozue hmmmm i doubt that. She may be getting comfortable with boys, but I don't think she is capable of liking anyone else. At least for a while.



Well, it might take some time, but we're all have a feeling that Junpei will probably end up with either Toujo or Nishino, so It will probably be for the best if Kozue finds someone....but like you I feel that probably won't happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmm I can see Kozue falling away from the story a little. I feel that she was only brought in to keep the story a little bit fresh and new. But she has never been a serious contender, and theirs only so much they can do with her. So their gonna fade her out over time. Either that or something major is gonna happen with her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hmmm I can see Kozue falling away from the story a little. I feel that she was only brought in to keep the story a little bit fresh and new. But she has never been a serious contender, and theirs only so much they can do with her. So their gonna fade her out over time. Either that or something major is gonna happen with her.




I hope they don't faze her out...

She's a real interesting character, but I kinda think she was broguht in as a plot device to give the study a few wrinkles. But now that she's been introduced I hope they flush out her character a little more. I can already imagine her and Junpei getting even closer . but eventually nothung will happen in the end.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't mind her staying, but if she stays we have to know more about her. Otherwise she will always be the side character that everyone knows Manaka won't pick anyway. I mean all we know is that she likes films really (plus she has some interesting fantasies) and Manaka introduced her to films. So it would be good to find out some stuff about her that isn't directly related to Manaka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't mind her staying, but if she stays we have to know more about her. Otherwise she will always be the side character that everyone knows Manaka won't pick anyway. I mean all we know is that she likes films really (plus she has some interesting fantasies) and Manaka introduced her to films. So it would be good to find out some stuff about her that isn't directly related to Manaka.




That's exactly what I was gunning for...They need to bring her character out more. She does bring to the table a different outlook and personality from the other girls, but alot is still unknown about her. I know there are already alot of characters in the manga as it is, but I think they can dedicate a little more time to her 

That or they may faze her out...:darn 


PS: Where's everyone else?  :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I dunno maybe their asleep, i'm gonna have to head that way soon.

I'm starting to wonder though, now that Kozue knows that Toujou likes Manaka, she might get a bit down hearted and give up a little bit. I don't think she realised how many girls liked Manaka. Now that she does know she might go really shy again. If she does that then there definately gonna faze her out.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

im nto asleep!!!!!! but i could seriously seeing Toujou with another guy only beacuse of the fact that he emotions are fragile and easy to manipulate


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I dunno maybe their asleep, i'm gonna have to head that way soon.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder though, now that Kozue knows that Toujou likes Manaka, she might get a bit down hearted and give up a little bit. I don't think she realised how many guys liked Manaka. Now that she does know she might go really shy again. If she does that then there definately gonna faze her out.




Yeah, I don't see her as the competitive type. Unless she does a 180 degree turn, she might suddenly end up on the outside looking in. Or maybe she'll be put in more compromising situations with Junpei, but that method can only be used so much until it starts becoming repetitive


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

Yea but we need her xcuz she is really stupid and u can easily make some funny situations out of that fact alone


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

No way will Toujou go out with anyone other than Manaka. She is hardly the most comfortable person with guys as it is. Even though Amachi has flattered her to death, she still feels really uncomfortable around him.

I hope they don't just resort to more comprimising positions. It's been done so many times. I really hope she doesn't go shy again, i'm hoping we see a bit of a competetive side that she hasn't really shown. The one thing she has going for her is her knowledge of films. You remember how impressed Manaka was when she reccomended a film to him. She's gotta build on that, maybe she will be the next staring role in Manaka's films. Cos lets face it they have given all the major girls a turn now.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

true but toujou is still to shy-ish  and all it takes is one lucky guy get one lucky impression like Manaka did and she will start to sway


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> Yea but we need her xcuz she is really stupid and u can easily make some funny situations out of that fact alone




who, Kozue?

How so =/ She may let her imagination get the best of her, but I haven't seen noticed any of her recent decisions that would be classified as stupid. All the girls and guys are guilty of making questionable moves or decisions, but I just chalk up to youthful thinking


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

nah Kozue isnt stpud as in book smart but i meant life smart


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Ah come on shes just a little inexperienced


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

same thing, o yeah and she might be a little off her rocker if u know what i mean


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> nah Kozue isnt stpud as in book smart but i meant life smart




She's a bit naive and a little sheltered, but some people are like that 

although her fantasies do get kind of wild..


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

yea she prolly is mad into hentai or something ecchi liek that


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Lol i do find it quite funny how they give the most shy girl in the whole thing these fantasies. 



			
				spaztik said:
			
		

> yea she prolly is mad into hentai or something ecchi liek that



lol, you just wait next chapter Manaka is gonna discover her secret stash


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> yea she prolly is mad into hentai or something ecchi liek that




Ecchi, probably so...and well...who knows, it always the shy types 

...but it seems that she may be experiencing some form of cognitive dissonance. Because she's afraid of guys and is very shy, but she has very wild thoughts and fantasies. It's like she has two very different and conflicting views, which kind of  what makes her what she is today (wild fantasies, yet uber shy)


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

sounds like my ex lol everythime we went somewhere we were qutie but every time we were gettin goin she was freakin all like well into it if u know what i mean


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol i do find it quite funny how they give the most shy girl in the whole thing these fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you just wait next chapter Manaka is gonna discover her secret stash






I knew she has wild fantasies, but....a secret stash 
I'd love to see the look on Junpei's face


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> sounds like my ex lol everythime we went somewhere we were qutie but every time we were gettin goin she was freakin all like well into it if u know what i mean


Ok really didn't need to know that.

Maybe shes gonna try and get the courage to do stuff in front of Manaka, sort of Satsuki-esque


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

lol hes gunna be like wtf! i want one!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I knew she has wild fantasies, but....a secret stash
> I'd love to see the look on Junpei's face


I think that would be so unbelievably funny though. Well I did say something huge might happen with her  :


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ok really didn't need to know that.
> 
> Maybe shes gonna try and get the courage to do stuff in front of Manaka, sort of Satsuki-esque




Seeing Kozue trying to act bold and forward would be a total treat and very unlike her, but I like the idea.



			
				spaztik said:
			
		

> sounds like my ex lol everythime we went somewhere we were qutie but every time we were gettin goin she was freakin all like well into it if u know what i mean




It's always the one's you least suspect


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

anybody wanna make a bet on who he will end up with? liek with real money?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah but she is getting more and more comfertable around him. Now with these fantasies as well, i really wouldn't be suprised


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but she is getting more and more comfertable around him. Now with these fantasies as well, i really wouldn't be suprised



yeah, she did seem a bit more forward when they were in the unisex bath (before she fainted )



			
				spaztik said:
			
		

> anybody wanna make a bet on who he will end up with? liek with real money?




errhhh...toujo all the way!!!


----------



## spaztik (Jul 15, 2005)

lol anyway im off to watch somethign called MAR no diea wut it is hope its good but also if u guys really want to i suggest we sue paypal cuz i got plenty of excess count in my account


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> yeah, she did seem a bit more forward when they were in the unisex bath (before she fainted )
> 
> errhhh...toujo all the way!!!



Exactly and now she knows about Toujou, she might get desperate.

Oh and you would be silly to bet against Toujou


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Exactly and now she knows about Toujou, she might get desperate.
> 
> Oh and you would be silly to bet against Toujou




yeah..but Nishino isn't such a long shot. Satsuki is a huge gamble because Junpei made his feelingsd about her clear and Kozue is too new to be a such a big threat. 

*thinks about the odds*

Toujo: 40%
Nishino: 35%
Satsuki:20%
Kozue: 5%
Yui:.00000001%


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I think my odds would be:

Toujou 45%
Nishino 40%
Satuski 14%
Kozue 1%

Not gonna even bother with Yui


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

its gonna be toujo and manaka in the end
thats a sure thing
its just a matter of how they get there
this manga is just so amazing ing
GARRRRRRRRRRRR WHERE IS VOL 16!<!<!@$!K#!@#jl1


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Man seriously don't complain about when volume 16 is coming, Yanime only gets pissed when people do that and spend more time on other manga.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

not complaining 
just ranting XD
o
/end rant


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Lol ok I understand it has been 2 months 7 days I believe since the last release, but don't expect a release too soon. A lot of Ichigo fans have majorly pissed off Yanime.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

not suprised
i mean i can wait
just had to get that outa my system somehow


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah man, read here. you wil see what I mean


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think my odds would be:
> 
> Toujou 45%
> Nishino 40%
> ...




Misuzi has a better chance than Yui  

*waits for volume 16*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Lol imagine if Manaka went on a date with Misuzi  :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol imagine if Manaka went on a date with Misuzi  :S



Someone will probably end up getting hurt and I'm guessing it's gonna be junpei 

note: I felt left out, so I put on an Aya avy


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I noticed the ending of the Mai HiME avys

I think Junpei would be too scared to even say anything


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah man, read here. you wil see what I mean


wow
what a**holes
i mean sure its annoying that theyre takin a break right after a cliff hanger like that
but cmon
yanime works hard to give us what the give us
and all those retards can think about is gimmie the next chapter


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I know man it was so bad that Yanime had to make a news post to say no more comments about anything other than the post itself.

This one in particular was outrageous


> fucking slacker team yanime... its been 1-2 months since the last fucking ichigo 100%.. hurry the fuck up ... you make ppl lose so much fucking hope on you...



Thats why i get annoyed when people ask about when the next chapter is out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I noticed the ending of the Mai HiME avys
> 
> I think Junpei would be too scared to even say anything




Well, they do tend to argue a bit...maybe they can do that all night long....  Plus they never showed any interest in each other...it would be one of the most ulikley pairings ever :S

note: changes avy again


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

They could go on a double date with Komiyama and Chinami


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> They could go on a double date with Komiyama and Chinami




Yeah, Junpei and Misuzi would see what a real couple looks like...

I still can't believe they ended up together......:darn 

I guess it gives everyone else hope in the world


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, Junpei and Misuzi would see what a real couple looks like...


hahahaha I just love the way they act so close and sort of actually care about each other. It's brilliant.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

wow i just read that entire comment thread through
damn those retards
because they cant shut up
its just makin it worse for everyone else
i can see why u reacted the way u did to me
god what idiots


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> hahahaha I just love the way they act so close and sort of actually care about each other. It's brilliant.




Well, Komiyama did provide a grand gesture that not even money and looks could do...(especially for Chinami). That was really impressive, so impressive that it won her heart. Would that have worked in real life...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah man it was nothing personal it just pisses me off cos 95% of the fans really appreciate what Yanime do. Yet these idiots ruin it.



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well, Komiyama did provide a grand gesture that not even money and looks could do...(especially for Chinami). That was really impressive, so impressive that it won her heart. Would that have worked in real life...




To be fair though Chinami is pretty easy to win over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah man it was nothing personal it just pisses me off cos 95% of the fans really appreciate what Yanime do. Yet these idiots ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, but I thought she was more shallow than I gave her credit for...I mean still fell for Komiyama, when she probably could have leeched on some rich guy or any guy with money for that fact. I'm glad that they showed she had a little more substance than what she portrayed when she first met Junpei.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah but she just wants someone she can control. Lets face it Komiyama is hardly gonna refuse anything she says


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

^soooo true


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but she just wants someone she can control. Lets face it Komiyama is hardly gonna refuse anything she says




lol, whatever the reason, I still didn't see this pairing coming. Control or not, their are still probably guys which she can control that she could get more stuff out of the relationship. But yeah...she didn't change her personality overnight, so I can see her bossing Komiyama around XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep she will get what she can off him and then move on. Thats the way she works. Komiyama is gonna be in for a big fall


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

i unno
mebe no one ever saved her like that and mebe it caused her to change? 
im not a big chinami fan but i think its a possibility


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yep she will get what she can off him and then move on. Thats the way she works. Komiyama is gonna be in for a big fall




No...I don't think Chinami will do that, I think she genuinely likes Komiyama. Sure it took him getting seriously hurt for her to realize it, but I don't think it's gonna end that way. At least I hope it doesn't end that way


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Was Chinami interested in Komiyama before or after he did what she wanted and got the flower?


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

probably after he saved her


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Was Chinami interested in Komiyama before or after he did what she wanted and got the flower?




I believe it was after he came back with the flower and the fact that he was risked his life to get it for her...


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

or that XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah but as soon as that happened she had control. She then knew he was willing to do anything for her.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

u really dont think to fondly of her do u XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Nope I can't stand that type of girl. I had an ex who was really selfish I lost a lot.

Kira how much rep do you have? You basically doubled my rep!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but as soon as that happened she had control. She then knew he was willing to do anything for her.




Yeah, but she already knew she had power over guys. She could easily get Komoyama do anything for her even if she wasn't his girlfriend. I think she saw somethin in him she didn't see earlier. Sometimes grand gestures will change the way a person looks at you. And love can be puzzling sometimes. People may think why is that girl with that guy and sometimes the answer isn't so simple. 

Or maybe I'm reading too much into it


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

How many guys would risk their lives for her?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nope I can't stand that type of girl. I had an ex who was really selfish I lost a lot.
> 
> Kira how much rep do you have? You basically doubled my rep!



Girls like that annoy me as well, that's why I was hoping that Chinami saw the error of her ways but I doubt it. She like Komoyama, but her main personality hasn't changed at all. 

@Blue and Atemisk: as you can see I carry a lot of weight


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

rofl i see thnx for the rep 
anyways how bout kozue
like dislike?
i like her as a character
dont like how she is another girl added to manakas list XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> How many guys would risk their lives for her?





Some guys will do anything for a pretty face 
But Chinami did see that trait in Komoyama, the fact that he would risk his life for such a small thing as a flower, but because it mean so much to her, he placed it in high regards as well. Hopefully Chinami sees that and not what she can get out of him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

In my case I didn't realise it until it was too late. The thing is, I don't think she realised it either. Probably still doesn't. Stupid thing is she was in my form last year of school yet we never spoke a word. I went to uni thinking i'd finally never have to see her again, I find out she has gone to the same uni and is living about 20 metres away from me.

Yeah but all i see is Chinami thinking, if he will risk his life for a flower, I wonder what else I can get him to do.

We discussed Kozue a lot tonight, we basically came to the conclusion that we need to find out more about her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> rofl i see thnx for the rep
> anyways how bout kozue
> like dislike?
> i like her as a character
> dont like how she is another girl added to manakas list XD




She's a bit irritating to me..maybe because she loves arguing. Plus isn't she younger than the others and has such a forceful presence? She's also the only one who sees the situation with Junpei and the other girls as disturbing. She doesn't have a high opinion of Junpei at all.


*Edit:* I was thinking of* Misuzu*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Errrr your getting your characters mixed up there

Edit: yeah I thought so, it is refreshing though to have a girl in this manga that isn't interested in Manaka. I quite like Yui for that. We haven't really discussed those two in great detail


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Errrr your getting your characters mixed up there




Yeah, I tried editing it before anyone noticed....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry man i'm too into discussing Ichigo i'm not gonna miss that. I swear i said i was going to bed over an hour ago. Oh well.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

yui is hard to read i guess
but it think its more of a brother sister relationship between them


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Atemask who are you talking about? Yui and Manaka?

Edit:
you just had to edit your post didn't you lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Sorry man i'm too into discussing Ichigo i'm not gonna miss that. I swear i said i was going to bed over an hour ago. Oh well.




lol, You should get some rest...

I got caught so caught up thinking of Misuzu that I didn't realize I he was rferring to Kozue until it was too late. But Kozue has an cute personality (if your into shy girls with wild imaginations )


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah maybe, i'm coaching in under 6 hours :S plus I have a tennis tournament match as well. Oh well.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

whoa wtf
im readin posts out of order XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

You are?

Oh I meant to ask, what you guys think about the bit with Nishino at the start of each chapter in the last volume?


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

o i thought that was interesting
was it supposed to be like she was talkin to u?
wasnt sure XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You are?
> 
> Oh I meant to ask, what you guys think about the bit with Nishino at the start of each chapter in the last volume?




She has it bad for for Junpei, but I also think she might be hiding something. She was slightly down about her future plans and I know she cares about Junpei, but is there another reson why she might be feeling down?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Trip to France maybe?


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

noticed that as well
mebe................higure 
i think it would be better for them to be like best friends
i mean as much as nishino loves manaka she is slowly realizing
he has it worse for toujo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Trip to France maybe?




Yeah...that too. Maybe she's having doubts about her dreams about becoming a chef, but she's following her own path so I don't understand why she might be so down. Yeah, it's alot of hardwork and sacarifice, but I don't think that was really bothering her. Maybe she regrets about her past and her relationships with Junpei. I just hope she ends up being happy in the end.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

@Atemesk I don't think so she hasnt really seen Toujou in a while has she? Plus she said that wish about getting back together with him


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah i want to see her happy
but not with junpei

edit: they never clearly stated the wish was about junpei i dont think


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

But now she really wants to be with Manaka she has to make a decision about going to France. If she goes to France then for me she has lost her chance at being with him


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

touche sir XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> yeah i want to see her happy
> but not with junpei



lol, I had a feeling you'd say that. I want to see her with Junpei, if he doesn't get together with Aya that is...

But it's hard not to like all the girls because they all care for Junpei in their open way. I can see why some people might be mad at satsuki for all her plotting, but it's hard to find a reason not to like Nishino or Aya.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

They did say the wish was about Manaka, i'm sure of it

Edit: volume 14 chapter 125 page 180

"I pray that I can become Junpei-kun's girlfriend again"


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> lol, I had a feeling you'd say that. I want to see her with Junpei, if he doesn't get together with Aya that is...
> 
> But it's hard not to like all the girls because they all care for Junpei in their open way. I can see why some people might be mad at satsuki for all her plotting, but it's hard to find a reason not to like Nishino or Aya.



yeah i must say i like nishino too
but there is somethin about toujos character that makes her appeal to me more than nishino 
no its not her breast size XD
but the fact that her and manaka have the same interests as if they were made for eachother

edit: damn ur right cheese  >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> They did say the wish was about Manaka, i'm sure of it
> 
> Edit: volume 14 chapter 125 page 180
> 
> "I pray that I can become Junpei-kun's girlfriend again"




Yes, yes she did....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

You like Toujou more than Toujou lol Interesting


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

rofl wow im out of it XD
fixed it


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I really do like Nishino. I think she tries to do something about her feelings and doesn't try and plot against any of the other girls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You like Toujou more than Toujou lol Interesting




Okay, now I'm officially confused 

But in the end, I think most of us have a gut feeling that toujo and junpei belong together more so than any other girl. The 1st chapter kind of gave that hint (their fateful encounter that started the whole chain of events) and their common ineterst and goals are another factor.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

thats what i like about nishino too
but i still think toujo is more the one for manaka than nishino


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I really do like Nishino. I think she tries to do something about her feelings and doesn't try and plot against any of the other girls.




True Nishino is more upfront about her feelings and she doesn't go through any lenghts to sabotage Junpei's other relationships (whatever they maybe with the other girls XD). That's a trait that I find endearing about her.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

rofl we got u to 17000 posts kira XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah but i'm starting to think Manaka is more confident around Nishino. The last volume he says:

"This isn't good, she's just too cute!
I want to grab and hug her, but.... I wonder if she'll
let me? Let's see..... Should I just go and do it?
let's do it!"

before he would have just thought about it and not actually done it.

Edit: Congrats on 17,000 posts!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but i'm starting to think Manaka is more confident around Nishino. The last volume he says:
> 
> "This isn't good, she's just too cute!
> I want to grab and hug her, but.... I wonder if she'll
> ...



I think it's a sign that their relationship is maturing. But why is Junpei still so hesitant, I believe they could have gone further if Junpei wanted to, but yet he still hesitates. His feelings are still a bit unresolved and he needs to sort through them, or a better explanation that I'm sure you guys will like, is that he can't make a move because he cares about Aya, and doesn't want to jeopardize it and possibly hurt Nishino even further. 


and...

Thanks guys....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

But man he definately wouldn't go out and hug Toujou like that


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I think it's a sign that their relationship is maturing. But why is Junpei still so hesitant, I believe they could have gone further if Junpei wanted to, but yet he still hesitates. His feelings are still a bit unresolved and he needs to sort through them, or a better explanation that I'm sure you guys will like, is that he can't make a move because he cares about Aya, and doesn't want to jeopardize it and possibly hurt Nishino even further.
> 
> 
> and...
> ...



EXACTLY!!
hes hesitant
because he cares about toujo and he would end up hurting nishino more by turning away from toujo
cause she would feel she was the cause of the break in their relationship

edit: @cheese cause he likes toujo soo much that hes afraid he might mess up their relationship if he does something like that at the wrong time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But man he definately wouldn't go out and hug Toujou like that




True, but if...Aya was a bit more forward about her feelings, I bet Junpei wouldn't have a hard time doing it then. That's why I was hoping for the confession to go through, but I had a sinking feeling that something was going to interfer whether it was Aya backing out or someone else interfering.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah but thats exactly why i'm now thinking Nishino has got a chance. She is like imbetween Satsuki and Toujou.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but thats exactly why i'm now thinking Nishino has got a chance. She is like imbetween Satsuki and Toujou.




That's why I gave her the 35% chance and toujo 40%. These girls are definelty the frontrunners, and it's safe to say that if Junpei ends up with any other girl besides these two then it will be a major surprise, shock and for alot of Aya and Nishino fans disappointment.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

they would never do that
cause it would just kill the manga
its a possiblity thats impossible


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm really starting to think Manaka is gonna date Nishino again for a while.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

i believe there is 20 volumes total correct?>


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

No one knows, someone who reads raws said that he thought it would go longer than that.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

i heard it was starting to come to a close at vol 19 from a friend who reads the raws


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'm really starting to think Manaka is gonna date Nishino again for a while.




That could happen, but for such a short amount of time before she goes off to france, it seems kind f depressing in some ways =/ 



			
				Atemesk said:
			
		

> they would never do that
> cause it would just kill the manga
> its a possiblity thats impossible



Maybe, but if that's the ending, would it even mattre, most of the readers already invested all their time into the manga. They couldn't just erase everything from their minds or go back in time. It would be shocking, but I don't think it would neccessarily kill the manga, although it would piss alot of the fans off  >_<


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> i heard it was starting to come to a close at vol 19 from a friend who reads the raws


Really? Well I have no idea then. Anyway guys I hate to say it but i'm off to bed.


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That could happen, but for such a short amount of time before she goes off to france, it seems kind f depressing in some ways =/
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but if that's the ending, would it even mattre, most of the readers already invested all their time into the manga. They couldn't just erase everything from their minds or go back in time. It would be shocking, but I don't think it would neccessarily kill the manga, although it would piss alot of the fans off  >_<



in other words kill everything the manga was supposed to build up to XD

edit: leta cheese


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But man he definately wouldn't go out and hug Toujou like that


Didn't he hug Toujo in the film room and say he wanted to stay like this forever or something like that =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> Didn't he hug Toujo in the film room and say he wanted to stay like this forever or something like that =/




hmmmh...which chapter was that again?  



			
				Atemesk said:
			
		

> in other words kill everything the manga was supposed to build up to XD
> 
> edit: leta cheese




Yep, I've been disspaointed by certain anime series endings, and manga endings could also fall into that category, although I'm still placing my bets on Aya. 


Take care Cheese...


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> hmmmh...which chapter was that again?


I'll see if I can get it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah but the thing about this hug, was that it was on a date.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 15, 2005)

i recall something like that when he saved toujo from the falling poster boards.

Nishino going to france makes me think they'll all end up with nothinig :/, amachi(aka teh bitch) will convince toujo to go to a different university and so on... but i really hope none of that  happens.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

mm


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> i recall something like that when he saved toujo from the falling poster boards.
> 
> Nishino going to france makes me think they'll all end up with nothinig :/, amachi(aka teh bitch) will convince toujo to go to a different university and so on... but i really hope none of that  happens.



Amachi does seem set on conving Aya to go to Uni that better suits her, since her grades are so exceptional and all. But if Nishino goes to France and Aya goes to another university then it really is going to a be sad state of affairs. :sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Any chance of saying which chapter and page number that was?


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

V5 C53 P176


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 15, 2005)

amachi is just a spoiled brat... he'll do anything to get what he wants :/


he'll probably end up for toujo scholarship or something.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Man that was ages ago. How the hell did you remember that?


----------



## Codde (Jul 15, 2005)

Amachi cares for Aya more than Manaka...


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

hell even i remembered that
that was one of my favorite scenes


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Amachi cares for Aya more than Manaka...


OMG Hell no son


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

But man he only hugged her to stop the thing crashing down. It was instinctive rather than a delibrate hug


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

still
he did it as a hug too
cause he the said he wanted to stay like that forever


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 15, 2005)

manaka would care equally for toujo as amachi does but he has confused feelings for 4 girls and can't quite decide which one. thus his emotions are all over the place and can't focus on one thing.


remember, i don't know how i did that.... >_>


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man that was ages ago. How the hell did you remember that?
> 
> Plus the only reason he held her was to stop the thing from crashing on her


That was one of my favorite scenes, that kind of stuff is spiritual.... >.>
Im weird -_-'

-Amachi is the most evil animated character in the world...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But man he only hugged her to stop the thing crashing down. It was instinctive rather than a delibrate hug





Exactly, what I wanted to say. And wasn't he thinking it? He didn't actually say that, did he? Although I really wish he told Aya that...


----------



## Codde (Jul 15, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> OMG Hell no son


Well just a comment. But I do believe that's true. Not that I agree with him trying to split up Toujo with Manaka by schemining. But he does seem to care more for what Aya thinks and his best for her. He was also willing to sacrifice all things important to him. Something Manaka can/will(and not willing to) never do.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

No he really did say it...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> That was one of my favorite scenes, that kind of stuff is spiritual.... >.>
> Im weird -_-'
> 
> -Amachi is the most evil animated character in the world...




I wouldn't go that far 

...but for some reason I see him and satsuki as a pair at the end. I don't have any clues to back up that claim, but it would be an inetersting pairing since they schemed to break Junpei's and Aya's bond.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he just thought it


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go that far
> 
> ...but for some reason I see him and satsuki as a pair at the end. I don't have any clues to back up that claim, but it would be an inetersting pairing since they schemed to break Junpei's and Aya's bond.


I feel the same way about that, Im sure other ppl do too.


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 15, 2005)

i just started reading that manga...

junpei is retarted...-_-


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 15, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well just a comment. But I do believe that's true. Not that I agree with him trying to split up Toujo with Manaka by schemining. But he does seem to care more for what Aya thinks and his best for her. He was also willing to sacrifice all things important to him. Something Manaka can/will(and not willing to) never do.


that still has yet to be proved


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure he just thought it


His thoughts are in the boxes, his words are in the circles.... Im pretty sure he said it =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> No he really did say it...



After re-reading cahpter 53 and 54, it seems he was just thinking it and didn't say it...


----------



## Codde (Jul 15, 2005)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> i just started reading that manga...
> 
> junpei is retarted...-_-


To some extent.... I don't hate him but some things he does is quite annoying... (more in terms of decision making...).

Hmm well that's simply what Amachi did. And Manaka has yet to show equal determination or care for other people as Amachi has done.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 15, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well just a comment. But I do believe that's true. Not that I agree with him trying to split up Toujo with Manaka by schemining. But he does seem to care more for what Aya thinks and his best for her. He was also willing to sacrifice all things important to him. Something Manaka can/will(and not willing to) never do.




manaka can do it, he just doesn't know which to choose and is aware of his current situation. Remember at the izumaka(sp?) theaters when he just started, the movie off the guy with the 3 girls that ended up leaving him, well also as foreshadowing, it could be an element of enlightment for manaka that will tell him to choose one, nishino going to france will hopefully make him make his choice faster. I hope he chooses a girl in the end(preferable toujo)


----------



## Lunar (Jul 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> After re-reading cahpter 53 and 54, it seems he was just thinking it and didn't say it...


Yeah..... just read them myself.....
That sucks ass... He should have totally said it T__T


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 16, 2005)

he says it in the anime >.>
but the manga still blows the anime out of the water


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> His thoughts are in the boxes, his words are in the circles.... Im pretty sure he said it =/




yeah, your right, it's just that their actions just didn't match didn't seem to go along with the dialouge. If Junpei was a bit more decisive, he should have sticked with what he said and seen where that would have taken him. Their relationship could have made a huge leap there (and possibly shorten the manga considerably XDD)


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> yeah, your right, it's just that their actions just didn't match didn't seem to go along with the dialouge. If Junpei was a bit more decisive, he should have sticked with what he said and seen where that would have taken him. Their relationship could have made a huge leap there (and possibly shorten the manga considerably XDD)


I concure... >_>


----------



## Atemesk (Jul 16, 2005)

im out guys
tired as hell
mebe continue the convo tomorrow


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

same here... i'm secretly on my compy upstairs making the least noise as possible XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Everyone's leaving...

Well, I'm taking off as well. Night


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Later Atemesk. Have a good one 

------------------
Continuing....

One part that pissed me off and could have changed Manaka and Toujo's relationship is when they were about to kiss on the class trip, but Manaka stopped and saw Tsu. That made me soooo made >_< ooooooooooo WTF DID SHE HAVE TO SHOW UP AT SUCH A POWERFUL MOMENT!!!!!

Edit: OMG everyones leaving T____T


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> Later Atemesk. Have a good one
> 
> ------------------
> Continuing....
> ...



Cus then he and Toujo might have goten together, ending the manga. And the people who wrote it probably want to tese you. 

Oh and what part of the manga is thsi from:  i dont' remember....


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

personally tho if manaka could show that kind of well attention to one person Nishino would win and that would solve everything BUT BUT BUT!!!!! he cant which is why its interesting


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Cus then he and Toujo might have goten together, ending the manga. And the people who wrote it probably want to tese you.
> 
> Oh and what part of the manga is thsi from:  i dont' remember....


Thats at the part where they were trying to find someone to play the heroine for the 2nd film club film. Toujo saw Satsuki do that to Manaka in class, and later when she was by herself in the Film Studies room she thought how cool it was and decided to try is since nobody was around. Just as she did it Manaka walked in the the room. The expression on her face after realizing what she just did is adorable. Thats one of my favorite scenes from the whole manga, so cute ^^


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

You guys sure had an intence discussion last night....


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

We sure did...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol we have intense discussions most nights these days. It's one of the reasons I love Ichigo, the way we all discuss it in so much detail is great.

Anyway, how about changing the subject to Misuzu? We haven't discussed her much. I think it's really refreshing that we have a girl that isn't interested in Manaka, or even friends with him. Can't say I particular like her though. I find it funny though the way Hiroshi treats her.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

Why we don't discuss so much about her is because she isn't interesting. She already have a boyfriend and it's going smoothly between them. Maybe she's like your girlfriend, BlueCheese, one who don't like a guy who have many girls surrounding on him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

She already has a boyfriend? 

I think she is quite interesting, she is different and has a strong personality


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

Ops, my mistake, I always mess with the character that I don't have interest in. The two I were talking about was Chinami and Rikyio.

I think that Kozue is naive. Everyone knows that Manaka has many girls surrounding him, but she rather see through that fact and don't want to accept it. When she saw Manaka and Toujou accidently touch each other lips, she got her heart broken.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Right, but I wasn't talking about Kozue either lol. I was talking about Misuzu Sotomura, the girl that stood in for director while Manaka did some acting. Her brother is the guy who likes to take pictures for his website.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

Ah, lol... I see....

She's...... tough. I havn't seen much of her lately..... Maybe she should give the guys a chance to knowing her better.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Well she did tell Toujou the right thing imo. Either confess to Manaka or stop following him to uni. Whether Toujou will confess though remains to be seen.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

It's sure hard to discuss without spoiling anything..... Maybe I should just wait for the next volume and discuss with you guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh you have read the raws right, thats another reason why I don't wanna read the raws.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm back from my secret sleep room. I turned off my compy and my bro's walked in 5 mins after it. Looking for speakers -_-. If they saw me, they would've thought... he's watching pr0n. 

and  also I found the rum and vodka my parents hid in my room XD(they're gone for the weekend.


i love kozue, and she kinda got forced into the relationship with the girl... can't remember her name but she kinda forced the date on her. Toujo didn't say anything when they were gonna set up kozue and manaka so, she didn't know. She does know about satsuki but you wouldn't really care after one stalks you and she didn't even know manaka knew nishino.

Kozue=not ebil but funny ^_^


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

It wasn't that Toujou ment it should be. Toujou wanted Kozue to feel secure around boys so she asked Manaka a favour. A pretty stupid decision by Toujou, though.


----------



## Codde (Jul 16, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> It wasn't that Toujou ment it should be. Toujou wanted Kozue to feel secure around boys so she asked Manaka a favour. A pretty stupid decision by Toujou, though.


Well if Toujo can't trust Manaka around any females especially those that fear boys then... ... 

By no means a stupid decision.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 16, 2005)

She should have known that if a girl which were unsecure around boys, she will start falling in love with that boy. Specially if they went out alone.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

do any of you watch the anime... the intro and the end of it really is bad >_>


but in the end, the only one with a strawberry is toujo =3


----------



## Arima Teppei (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> do any of you watch the anime... the intro and the end of it really is bad >_>
> 
> 
> but in the end, the only one with a strawberry is toujo =3




I watched the anime aswell yeah, but the manga is way better and shows more interresting stuff then in the anime. Although I safed it all on a cd the episodes XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

I've only seen 3 episodes so far and haven't had much time to watch the rest, but the manga is by far better than the anime (which is usually the case, with other anime/manga). But I still enjoy watching the story come tro life in anime form, and sometimes I like pointing out what was left out or changed between the two forms.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Heeeeeyy, Im back too 

The anime is way different from the manga...


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 16, 2005)

This thread is huge, it grows so fast i cant freakin keep up! i post and the next day my post is six pages behind!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

compackdisc said:
			
		

> This thread is huge, it grows so fast i cant freakin keep up! i post and the next day my post is six pages behind!



Once u finish read one page, 2 more apper.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

nah thats only usually around 8pm at night


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Once u finish read one page, 2 more apper.


Sorry I think I might have something to do with that. But yeah usually each night (around 12 am BST dunno what that is for the rest of you) a lot of us are online and discussing it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Defintely, the storylin is intriguing enough and alot of us really want to know who Junpei is going to end up with. Although we have enough Toujo and Nishino (mostly toujo XD) fans to make a lively discussion. Although it would be interesting to know if there is anyone out there who believes that he could end up with a girl other than those two.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah he's gonna totally end up with Misuzu


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

omg..... Misuzu is a bitch >_>


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol can you imagine all the angry fans if that happened


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol can you imagine all the angry fans if that happened




Misuzu and Junpei would be a fan's worse nightmare. Although both of them are passionate about movies, but that's about it. It looks like she despises Junpei and everything else he stands for (at least in terms of how he's handling the situation with the girls) I think the readers would go crazy and denounce the manga  (well, I wouldn't go that far, but they'd be pretty pissed )


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

i dont think its possible for that girl to like a guy shes a freakin devil


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol but her brother is her weak point I think, he just treats her like a little kid and she doesn't know what to do


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

yea but with her im leaning toward a lesbian since for enviroment is so perverted *cough* her brother *cough*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> i dont think its possible for that girl to like a guy shes a freakin devil




That's what would make this pairing a very unlikely and unwanted situation. For them to end up togther one of them is going to have to have a major personality change (-->Misuzu.....^_^), If not then that would be a very turbulent relationship to say the least.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

yea i would be suprised if he could survive a relationship with her, i wouldnt og out with her for fear of my peker gettin cut off


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> yea but with her im leaning toward a lesbian since for enviroment is so perverted *cough* her brother *cough*


I dunno, I think she resents her brother so much, especially the perverted side of him.


			
				spaztik said:
			
		

> yea i would be suprised if he could survive a relationship with her, i wouldnt og out with her for fear of my peker gettin cut off


You never know, she might have a shy side


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You never know, she might have a shy side




Still thats a huge gamble i dont know if i could take the stress i might bust a blood vessel just from beign around her


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Man i'm only joking, Misuzu? Shy? Never! I really pity anyone who ends up with her.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

i feel sorry for her brother

WAIT!!!! an idea!!! Maybe its the toerh way around, the reason her brother is such a pervert is beacuse she is such an asshole and so his view of women is distorted to the point where they are mearly... wait nah... could it happen?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeh but her brother doesn't get fazed my her, he knows how to deal with her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> yea but with her im leaning toward a lesbian since for enviroment is so perverted *cough* her brother *cough*




Yes....*wipes drool away*, I've thought about that too. She gives off that "I hate all men vibe" and it wouldn't surprise me the least if she would be a lesbian.   Then again, in some ways she's prcatical, because she notices the situation with Junpei and the girls and knows that no good outcome can from this given the current track.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Perhaps but I just get the feeling that she hates everyone


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Perhaps but I just get the feeling that she hates everyone



I wonder why she has such a negative attitude about things in general.  Maybe there's something the readers haven't been told about her or maybe that's just her demeanor. Not everyone can have such a postive view about life, but she's definelty a downer to be around.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Thats a good point, maybe their gonna develop her character a bit and explain why she is such a bitch. Hmmmm there must be a reason for it.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

I think she probably got like raped or sumtin cuz that would suck ass and make u hate men right? thats the only thing i got atm


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> I think she probably got like raped or sumtin cuz that would suck ass and make u hate men right? thats the only thing i got atm




Well, previous history of abuse could be a reason, but I'm doubtful that would be reason behind Misuzu's demeanor. At least I don't think they'd ever introduce that element in the manga. It's a romantic manga that's more on the light-hearted side, and for them to show something that depressing in it, would be very unlike them, although I could see that being brought in if they really wanted to, but I'm still skeptical.

okay, my own post is starting to confuse me


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

No I don't think it's anything that serious. Maybe were just over thinking this and it's simply her personality.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No I don't think it's anything that serious. Maybe were just over thinking this and it's simply her personality.




Yeah...that's most likely the case. It's just that I always tend to probe into the characters background to get a better sense of their underlying personality tratits and what motivates them to do what they do. Misuzu would be so much easier to deal with if we knew what makes her do what she does. Then again, I think her reason for her sour attitude is left a bit cloudy to make the ready think what could be the reasoning behind her current outlook.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

yea true dat but still shes a lil tooo evil if u know what im sayin its al il un natural


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> yea true dat but still shes a lil tooo evil if u know what im sayin its al il un natural




She seems more bitter to me....not neccessarily evil. I mean she doesn't go plotting behind everyone's back and try sabotaging people's relationships *points at satsuki *, but yeah she's unpleasant to be around, but still cute nontheless ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah it's not as if she goes round delibrately annoying everyone, she just speaks her mind.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

yea girls theese days,hot but mean sheesh where did all the nice ones like Toujou go /sigh


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

There out their mate you just have to find them


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes!! Nice girls are teh best 

Misuzu is one of the hottest IMO, but her attitude sucks the dick


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> yea girls theese days,hot but mean sheesh where did all the nice ones like Toujou go /sigh




they're still hiding under they're shyness(a.k.a toujos old looks)or they were caught by popularity which brought them to parties, beer and drugs :/... and whorishness!


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar i agree with u, but i bet if we jus agve her more time im prety sure she could fall for Manaka then the story would be really interesting, i wonder how she woudl react to the other girls if she liek hi mto


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> Yes!! Nice girls are teh best
> 
> Misuzu is one of the hottest IMO, but her attitude sucks the dick



......

She defiently isn't going to attarct alot of guys that way, at least not the right type of guys. If she ever ends up with a guy it's either going to be someone weak-willed that takes a lot of crap from her, or someone who's personality is domineering that she eventually submits. I can't see her in an equal relationship, because she doesn't seem like the type to compromise over issues. She's very passionate and like to see things her way.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> they're still hiding under they're shyness(a.k.a toujos old looks)or they were caught by popularity which brought them to parties, beer and drugs :/... and whorishness!


LMFAO!!!!

But its true.... I've witnessed a couple times when there have been nice girls that get into that shit.... whorishness U.U


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

meh most girls are idiots, that never happesn to guys lol


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

forgot to mention, chinami is the perfect example of girls these days.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> meh most girls are idiots, that never happesn to guys lol




You mean to nice guys? 

It happens, well maybe not the whorishness 

but nice guys tend to feel that there getting nowehere with their current image and when they guys who getting farther than they are whether it's popularity or with the ladies, they'll try out the same thing seeing if they will have some success. And sometimes those things are drugs, trying to be overmacho, or anything else that can get you in some hot water.

We haven't seen much of this in Ichigo 100%, because we'll Junpei seems to be doing just fine with his current personality. But that same personality may doom him in the end if he doesn't make up his mind ><


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

too true

...


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

lol i personally hope he ends up with someone with a strong personallity like Nishino or some new girl cuz lets face it in real life he is a pussy and he needs someone to whip him into shape


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

He thinks.... ALOT.....


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

It's true, around girls everybody will try to act cool. What's cool these days? breaking the law, i don't think it's close too cool but retarded. I does not make sense and girls will follow because the guys hot. -_- society is full of idiots.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> lol i personally hope he ends up with someone with a strong personallity like Nishino or some new girl cuz lets face it in real life he is a pussy and he needs someone to whip him into shape




A strong personality would be good for Junpei, but I still can't shake the feeling that Aya and him would be a great. They share such a great bond, if only one of them can make the first move...(here lies the main problem)


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

they are both to reserved it makes for an emotional break up after about 1 months


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

I think if they both admitted their feelings, they could last a long time. They both do really care for each other.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think if they both admitted their feelings, they could last a long time. They both do really care for each other.


I think so too.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

yea but in every relationship u need a male figure and a female figure u cant have 2 females it doesnt work that way


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> It's true, around girls everybody will try to act cool. What's cool these days? breaking the law, i don't think it's close too cool but retarded. I does not make sense and girls will follow because the guys hot. -_- society is full of idiots.




Yeah...it's sad but true....

I hate to say nice guys finish last, but girls do like the bad boy. Maybe that changes as we get older and prorities change, but there's something about guys and trying to overstep the boundaries that get girls all swooning over them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> yea but in every relationship u need a male figure and a female figure u cant have 2 females it doesnt work that way


So what about lesbians?


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think if they both admitted their feelings, they could last a long time. They both do really care for each other.



yeah, it will last a long time since they're both reserved and both know they're own symptoms of emotions. They'll know when there's something.




			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah...it's sad but true....
> 
> I hate to say nice guys finish last, but girls do like the bad boy. Maybe that changes as we get older and prorities change, but there's something about guys and trying to overstep the boundaries that get girls all swooning over them.




Girls like bad boys is actually a sign of immaturity from what my psycologie teacher says


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> yeah, it will last a long time since they're both reserved and both know they're own symptoms of emotions. They'll know when there's something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds about right...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Not all girls like bad boys though.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

you guys r just mad cuz they r kewler then u ! lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

If I have to break the law to be cool, i'd rather not be cool


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

The both like each other, but their worried about what the other will think if they make a move. Something dramatic need to happen so one will tell the other. I don't think a new girl would work out cus then they'd just make problems. Plus with Toujo he share interest, and with the other girl(forget her name) he can be open.  Maybe if a girl appered and made the others like um...push them to make a move then that might work.


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

Its not the law thats the problem i mean everyone breaks te law its not hard to do and u never get caught its just that women in general are easy to manipulate and can easily bepusehd in the wrong direction, its sad but true.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> you guys r just mad cuz they r kewler then u ! lol




lol, it's like you can see into my soul 

That's why it would be difficult to imagine Junpei's situation happening in real life, because most girls would not have been swooning over such a guy when there are plenty of popular guys to go after.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> lol, it's like you can see into my soul
> 
> That's why it would be difficult to imagine Junpei's situation happening in real life, because most girls would not have been swooning over such a guy when there are plenty of popular guys to go after.




And girls don't go after guy who spend all day on a forum   ......


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> you guys r just mad cuz they r kewler then u ! lol




I can be as cool as them, buy leather, reveal skin, drink booze and walk in the middle of main street with tons of make up on. Voila i'm popular now!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> And girls don't go after guy who spend all day one a forum   ......




Which is probably why I now have an ex-girlfriend  :darn
But I'd bet you that wouldn't have been a problem for manga character...they could be dorks and somehow have tons over girls swonning over them (i.e.Tenchi?!)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> And girls don't go after guy who spend all day on a forum   ......


They don't? Damn, lucky I already have a girlfriend lol



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Which is probably why I now have an ex-girlfriend
> But I'd bet you that wouldn't have been a problem for manga character...they could be dorks and somehow have tons over girls swonning over them (i.e.Tenchi?!)



Lol read Love Hina


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> They don't? Damn, lucky I already have a girlfriend lol




*is jealous*  

It really all depends on the girl. Shared inetersts is a definte must, because my last girlfriend couldn't stand anime and that caused a bit of friction and not in the good way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

My girlfriend doesn't mind anime, she thinks Ai Yori Aoshi is really funny.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

After reading Ichigo.... I find Love Hina to be quite horrible o.O


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Really? Love Hina was the first manga I ever read, I still love it


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> After reading Ichigo.... I find Love Hina to be quite horrible o.O




Some parts are kinda funny, but most of the time its the guy getting beat up by girls.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

meh... I saw the anime. I thought it was good back then, but looking back now it just dosent compare with Ichigo....

There are maybe 10 ppl in my whole school who like anime.... I personally cant see whats not to like.... Its like your an outcast if you like anime at my school o.O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> After reading Ichigo.... I find Love Hina to be quite horrible o.O




I've never read love hina, but I've heard nothing but glowing reviews about it. What I can't understand is why some people who like love hina doesn't like Ichigo 100%?   

I hear that Love Hina has a bit more comedy than Ichigo 100%, but that can't be the reason.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Love Hina is a lot more about comedy than Ichigo, it's no where near as serious.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> meh... I saw the anime. I thought it was good back then, but looking back now it just dosent compare with Ichigo....
> 
> There are maybe 10 ppl in my whole school who like anime.... I personally cant see whats not to like.... Its like your an outcast if you like anime at my school o.O




At my old school me and my firend were like the only 5 kids who even knew of it, now at my new school I know like a whole bunch of people. Even made a few new firends through anime! THANK YOU ANIME!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Love Hina anime doesn't in anyway compare with the manga, much like Ichigo


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Love Hina is a lot more about comedy than Ichigo, it's no where near as serious.



nope, not at all.... I dont quite remember it all that clearly, but im pretty sure that keitaro is like.... a totall puss, and Naru gets pissed off wwwwaaaaaayyyy too easily O.o


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

They both have thier good sides but I like ichigo beacuse its alot more realistic. Also when did this conversation getinto girlfriedns and the whole deal with whats popular and what not, its kinda gotten wierd, its like a chat room almost


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Errr it seemed to flow naturally but i have no idea


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> meh... I saw the anime. I thought it was good back then, but looking back now it just dosent compare with Ichigo....
> 
> There are maybe 10 ppl in my whole school who like anime.... I personally cant see whats not to like.... Its like your an outcast if you like anime at my school o.O




My university has an anime club with over 100 members. 

We even hold an anime convention (only one in southflorida) every August,  Yasumicon. The club's website


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol if anythign tis un natural, but anyway about the whole popularity thing whats the deal with that, i never understood. Usually if u want a woman just be nice to her and they start to like u, its very simple. All u gatta do is pretend to pay attention and voila, a new friend.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *is jealous*
> 
> It really all depends on the girl. Shared inetersts is a definte must, because my last girlfriend couldn't stand anime and that caused a bit of friction and not in the good way.




I've never had a girl friend and that's because i'm picky, i don't want a whore, don't want a hag and i don't want an anime hater.


if i'm patience i'll find the perfect girl ~_^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> Lol if anythign tis un natural, but anyway about the whole popularity thing whats the deal with that, i never understood. Usually if u want a woman just be nice to her and they start to like u, its very simple. All u gatta do is pretend to pay attention and voila, a new friend.




Yeah...but that girl might never see you as anything more than just a friend ><. Although, if a girl like you alot of them wil let you know it...sometimes in settle ways (i.e.Aya) and other time in a very overt fashion (i.e satsuki)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> Lol if anythign tis un natural, but anyway about the whole popularity thing whats the deal with that, i never understood. Usually if u want a woman just be nice to her and they start to like u, its very simple. All u gatta do is pretend to pay attention and voila, a new friend.


Doesn't quite work like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> I've never had a girl friend and that's because i'm picky, i don't want a whore, don't want a hag and i don't want an anime hater.
> 
> 
> if i'm patience i'll find the perfect girl ~_^




I agree with you there. The worse thing a person can do is settle for someone because they think they can't find anyone else better. I think that's the argument some people give when talking about the manga, but Junpei, is in a position where he can make a well thought out decision, both in mind and heart, but he's so fickle that his heart changes at the slightest whim. Although we all can tell he's most undecided between Nishino and Aya.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

love is never certain. It just happens.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> I've never had a girl friend and that's because i'm picky, i don't want a whore, don't want a hag and i don't want an anime hater.
> 
> 
> if i'm patience i'll find the perfect girl ~_^


The Perfect girl is Toujo!!!!! \^.^/

Im the same way Pat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> love is never certain. It just happens.




Love is a very dynamic thing that really can't be predicted. Although I really don't see a pairing like Junpei and Misuzu happening under any circumstance :xp Although if it did, something big must have happened for such an even to occur.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Love is a very dynamic thing that really can't be predicted. Although I really don't see a pairing like Junpei and Misuzu happening under any circumstance :xp Although if it did, something big must have happened for such an even to occur.




aka Chinami and komiyama >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> aka Chinami and komiyama >_>




Yeah...something along that line.   

....but what are the odds of lightnining striking twice? The manga may not be the most predictable, but we have a feeling where the manga is going, we just don't know what the final outcome will be...


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah...something along that line.
> 
> ....but what are the odds of lightnining striking twice? The manga may not be the most predictable, but we have a feeling where the manga is going, we just don't know what the final outcome will be...




1) they all take there different paths and leave junpei to his lonely self 



or

2)(with options) he chooses a girl!


>_> those are mostly what's gonna happen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> 1) they all take there different paths and leave junpei to his lonely self
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bet someone like Misuzu would prefer the 1st option. But I really do hope Junpei chooses a girl and that it's the right (if there could possibly be a right choice when it comes to affairs of the heart) choice. I'd be pretty mad if he ended up with nobody...I'd be like "I wasted so much of my life reading a manga with such a heart breaking ending....*coninues ranting and cursing*"


----------



## spaztik (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe he gets both Toujou and Nishino ow that would be like awsome


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I bet someone like Misuzu would prefer the 1st option. But I really do hope Junpei chooses a girl and that it's the right (if there could possibly be a right choice when it comes to affairs of the heart) choice. I'd be pretty mad if he ended up with nobody...I'd be like "I wasted so much of my life reading a manga with such a heart breaking ending....*coninues ranting and cursing*"




i'd be the same way.... T_T and complaining how it was such a good manga and he ruined it!


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Blue cheese says aya, Blue cheese GF says Nishino. is this the argument?


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

I hate arguements.... they always involve yelling.... I really hate yelling, and hearing ppl yell -_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> Maybe he gets both Toujou and Nishino ow that would be like awsome




The whole dilemma would be eliminated if Harems were isntutitonalized world-wide :rofl 

Although knowing Junpei, they'd still be fighting over his attention    XD


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh i wish it was as simple as that



Blue cheese says pork, Blue cheeses gf says beef?


i'm never gonna get it right T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> Blue cheese says aya, Blue cheese GF says Nishino. is this the argument?




I'd say that's a good reason to have an argument, espcially for hardcore Ichigo 100% fans  

I wonder would anyone really have a real argument over anime/manga characters, (assuming there not doing it over a forums format).


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'd say that's a good reason to have an argument, espcially for hardcore Ichigo 100% fans
> 
> I wonder would anyone really have a real argument over anime/manga characters, (assuming there not doing it over a forums format).



if i had an argument with my gf over that purpous! i'd be happy as hell.

i would say this.


Fine...
You be nishino, i'll be junpei! now do what nishino should do to junpei!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Blue cheese says naruto, Blue cheeses gf says blech?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Im vegitarian so definately not




Is your GF a vegetarian?   

errhhh...may not be important but it sometimes can cause a little tension >_>

*wonders how I went so off topic*


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe it'll end like tales of symphonia, he gets together with all them and goes "Ok I finally desided, I CHOOSE!......*The End*"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Maybe it'll end like tales of symphonia, he gets together with all them and goes "Ok I finally desided, I CHOOSE!......*The End*"




I would be so mad if that were to happen   <--(I'm not mad at any particular person, just in general XD)

I would just be devasted if it ended like that, I think at this point they owe to the readers to have some form of proper resoultion.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I would be so mad if that were to happen   <--(I'm not mad at any particular person, just in general XD)
> 
> I would just be devasted if it ended like that, I think at this point they owe to the readers to have some form of proper resoultion.




same here, i wouldn't come out of my room for days o.o


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

They wouldn't do that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> They wouldn't do that




Unless they were drunk, doped up on drugs and decided "hey, I feel like screwing with my loyal viewers" 

But...now that I think of it, wouldn't it be weird if they made alternate endings (with one of them being real). It would be kinda cool to see how things turned out after Junpei or the girls made different decisions.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

They wouldn't do that either but nice idea. 

Oh and we got over 1000 posts!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> They wouldn't do that either but nice idea.
> 
> Oh and we got over 1000 posts!




Is that just a manga thing or do you mean Ichigo 100% in general. I know most (if not all) mangas don't waste their time with aleternate endings but it would be sort of cool, if that were to occur.

Edit: woot!!! 1000 posts ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Some shows do alternate endings. Don't know any manga/anime that do though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Some shows do alternate endings. Don't know any manga/anime that do though.




I think it might be more of an American tradition than Japanese, In reading materials, then again I'm not really sure


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Perhaps but the only reason normally they make alternate endings is to stop the real ending getting out. I don't think that is in danger


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Perhaps but the only reason normally they make alternate endings is to stop the real ending getting out. I don't think that is in danger




For some reason, that got me thinking about the simpsons and the 'who shot Mr.Burns episode' when alternate endings were made to keep the real one from leaking out XDD

But, I doubt the ending of the manga can be leaked out early enough for their to be a problem. Especially for us here, who have to wait extra because most of us can't read Japanese


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Ah crisis averted I think. 

I am slightly worried some raw reader is gonna spoil the ending for us


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

OMG that would suck hardcore ass if some raw dick spoiled the ending!!!
I would be so pissed!!!!  Im pissed even thinking about it >_<


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah it would. But i can really imagine some idiot doing it


----------



## Lunar (Jul 16, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> *OMG that would suck hardcore ass if some raw dick spoiled the ending!!!*
> I would be so pissed!!!!  Im pissed even thinking about it >_<


Wow.... I just noticed how dirty that sounds o.O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah it would. But i can really imagine some idiot doing it




I wouldn't be surprised. In my opinion spoiler tags w/warning should go up for Raw spoilers, but there's bound to be someone who ignores it, but the good part is that they'll most likely get banned.Believe me it's quite funny when that happens, I wasn't spoiled, but for people who didn't read the naruto manga they were royally pissed when someone posted a major spoiler in the anime section. He was banned in less than 5 minutes and negged repped to heck


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah but them being banned isn't gonna give me back my Ichigo experience


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but them being banned isn't gonna give me back my Ichigo experience




True..let's just hope that our reading experience won't be ruined by anyone...

*imagines some noob spilling the beans and thus screwing all of us in the process :darn*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

All i can say is theyd be thankful this is over the internet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> All i can say is theyd be thankful this is over the internet




True, if it weren't for the internet, I would have never have gotten into so many cool anime and manga. I would have never gotten into something like Ichigo 100%, because it would have meant actually seeking it out...and romantic manga just wasn't my thing back then...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah but I meant the idiot that spoils ichigo for me would be glad that I wasnt with them face to face


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but I meant the idiot that spoils ichigo for me would be glad that I wasnt with them face to face




oh...lol 

Yeah, I suspect that alot of people would want to get their hands on the person who would spoil such a manga. Let's just hope that isn't the case.

Note: Sorry, I was working on a couple of avatars and lost track of time


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Ah it's cool man, I'm off to bed now. I have to umpire some tennis matches tomorrow. Which is extremely dull and I will be half asleep.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah it's cool man, I'm off to bed now. I have to umpire some tennis matches tomorrow. Which is extremely dull and I will be half asleep.




Oh...good night and have a good time umpiring the match 

*waits patiently until volume 16 comes out*


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Oh...good night and have a good time umpiring the match
> 
> *waits patiently until volume 16 comes out*



Thats wrong at soo many levels :xp


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 17, 2005)

I feel that this threat has discussed the same topic over and over again, the topic were who Manaka should pick and let this manga serie end. It not that simple for Manaka.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 17, 2005)

>_> well... those are the two main things.


we could talk about komiyama and chinami if you want @_@


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 17, 2005)

Hehe, no need to.

I began to read Lilim kiss..... I thought the guy was Manaka who had his muscle pump up. Man, there are so many that looks like the Ichigo 100% characters..... this serie should keep me busy until the next volume comes out.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 17, 2005)

omg I just started reading that last night too 
Lilim is like a mix between Toujo and Satsuki
Its a pretty cool manga so far, too bad its so short.

I love that pic in you signature Justice


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> >_> well... those are the two main things.
> 
> 
> we could talk about komiyama and chinami if you want @_@




A weird and perplecing pairing, but all in all a nice twist to the story 
...but that kind of insures that their won't be anymore weird pairings from this point on?  :S


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 17, 2005)

I hope that Ichigo 100% dosen't end like Lilim Kiss. (I'm writing this because Lilim Kiss and Ichigo 100% are from the same mangaka)


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for them that haven't read Lilim Kiss_ 



It's sure was sad ending and the love between Saiki and Lilim seems to disappear and Saiki wants to begin to build it up again. I don't know about you guys, but the ending kind of sucks....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> I hope that Ichigo 100% dosen't end like Lilim Kiss. (I'm writing this because Lilim Kiss and Ichigo 100% are from the same mangaka)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler for them that haven't read Lilim Kiss_
> ...




That ending is horrible  :S 

It leaves the reader no further along than where they started. I can't stand manga's that do that. Let the stroy be linear and have some sort of resolution, don't toy around with us...><


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmmm i'll have to check out this Lilim Kiss. How long is it?

Maybe the mangaka will learn from his mistakes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hmmm i'll have to check out this Lilim Kiss. How long is it?
> 
> Maybe the mangaka will learn from his mistakes




What I'm worried about is that Junpei might not get a chance to learn from his mistake  :S Hopefully it doesn't take every girl leaving him for the message to get across.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

The girls arnt gonna leave him. Especially Toujou and Nishino. Maybe Nishino if she goes to France. But no way Toujou


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> The girls arnt gonna leave him. Especially Toujou and Nishino. Maybe Nishino if she goes to France. But no way Toujou




If I were a betting man, I'd say you're right. I just don't want any curveballs thrown and have Junpei royally screwed in the end. Remember, the movie he saw taht parallel his life, it didn't work out well in the end and I think Misuzu, mentioned something along the line of the whole situation with Junpei will only result in hurt feelings and broken hearts because he is so undecisive.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Their not gonna do that to us surely, that would really suck


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Their not gonna do that to us surely, that would really suck





I seriously hope not...It maybe unlikely and really messed up if they did, but in the end they have final say =/

If that were to happen.....they would make my list  XDDDDDD


*wonders how any one could be sane enough to wait this long for the next volume*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah but I don't know any fan that would be happy with that. So come on surely not. Oh and youl just have to be a little more patient. Come on it will be worth it when it comes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but I don't know any fan that would be happy with that. So come on surely not. Oh and youl just have to be a little more patient. Come on it will be worth it when it comes




I guess I'm just more use to the one chpater per week method rather than waiting for a volume to come out. Hopefully the volume will come within the next month. I know it'll be worth it and the time comes


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah it is different but it isn't so bad. I like being able to read a whole volume at once


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 17, 2005)

Have you start to read Lilim Kiss yet, BlueCheese? It's only 24 chapters.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Not yet I don't think i'll start today (been a long day) But i will read it soon. 24 chapters? That's really short


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 17, 2005)

/me waits for v16

=\ Agh. Stupid Justice got me addicted. I read from v1 to v15 in 2 days D: Non stop, except for sleep.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 17, 2005)

Is the manga up to Volume 15, Chapter 134?? I read it all in 2 days straight.. couldn't stop reading after watching the anime.. need more..

 I love Toujo to death


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 17, 2005)

Be patient, like BlueCheese would have said.

I have a question, is it Toujou or Toujo? I have seen many places that they are using Toujou and some places that use Toujo. Which one should we use?


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 17, 2005)

Toujou, cause its cuter =\ lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm pretty certain from the japanese kana it's Toujou. Yanime translate it as Toujou too.

Also guys be patient, Yanime is providing a free service and haven't exactly been treated great by Ichigo fans lately. So be patient with them, they do a good job


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 17, 2005)

lol Yeah they do a good job. We just want it faster  Volume 15 ended in a cliff hanger D:


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah but they can take as long as they like to translate it. They have lives and we just have to be greatfull for any release at all


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> Is the manga up to Volume 15, Chapter 134?? I read it all in 2 days straight.. couldn't stop reading after watching the anime.. need more..
> 
> I love Toujo to death




Join the club....

literally, there's an FC dedicated to her 

I wonder what happened to all the Nishino fans in this thread?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 17, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Join the club....
> 
> literally, there's an FC dedicated to her
> 
> I wonder what happened to all the Nishino fans in this thread?



They moved to france.


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 17, 2005)

lol zing!!

Anyway,
toujou=

>_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> They moved to france.




....:rofl


yeah....their in France baking pastries.... 

That might explain the overwhelming majority of Aya fans. 

*likes Nishino as well*


----------



## Lunar (Jul 18, 2005)

They all got owned by the Toujo Fanboys.... Join my Toujo FC or die ??

Oh yeah, and I just finished Lilim Kiss today. I liked it and the ending didnt bother me in the least either, I though it was fine.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 18, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> They all got owned by the Toujo Fanboys.... Join my Toujo FC or die ??
> 
> Oh yeah, and I just finished Lilim Kiss today. I liked it and the ending didnt bother me in the least either, I though it was fine.



*Spoiler*: _Regarding Lilims Kiss_ 



 The ending was horrible. Lilim was in deep love with Saiki and before Lilim lost her memories, Saiki were to tell her that he loved her. Lilim were also in love with him. Now that Lilim memories is gone, how come can they save their relationship? Although, Lilim still have feelings for Saiki, but the worst part is that she don't know why.




However, I respect your opinion, but I just want to tell you my opinion. No hard feeling, okey  ?


----------



## Kaeriuchi (Jul 18, 2005)

I've just started to read this, and it's not bad, not bad at all. 
Upto volume 3 at the moment, so I haven't met many characters yet, and so far my favourite character is Toujo Aya. She's cute and genuine. ^^


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 18, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> They all got owned by the Toujo Fanboys.... Join my Toujo FC or die ??
> 
> Oh yeah, and I just finished Lilim Kiss today. I liked it and the ending didnt bother me in the least either, I though it was fine.



Yea I finished it today too, I read it because I heard the characters looked similar to Ichigo, so there should have been a person identical to  Toujou! I thought the ending was very very sad though.. but I was kinda happy at the same time.

and I wanna join my Toujou's FC!!


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 18, 2005)

That's when you go in the FC section and join it ^_^

downloading teh anime of ichigo... o.o completly addicted =D


----------



## Jink (Jul 18, 2005)

Junpei is such a pussy, its really ruining the manga for me


----------



## P-Nut (Jul 18, 2005)

junpei rocks  though he should ake advantage of satsuki because shes fkn hot


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> Junpei is such a pussy, its really ruining the manga for me


If Junpei was decisive the manga would be over in 10 chapters


----------



## Jink (Jul 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If Junpei was decisive the manga would be over in 10 chapters



did ever say anything related to what your saying? no


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Err so why is he a pussy then?


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 18, 2005)

I think its cause hes got a million hot women on him and wont do any of them  rofl
Also, how he messes up sometimes  Oh well, its what makes the manga funny =\


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> I think its cause hes got a million hot women on him and wont do any of them  rofl



Exactly he's being indecisive. Like I said


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, and its funny
Makes the manga interesting


----------



## starlite (Jul 18, 2005)

damn you lunar! haha you got me into the manga now I'm addicted. It is way better the the anime I'm on like vol 6 or something haha ^^


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 18, 2005)

Star  Whend you start reading?


----------



## starlite (Jul 18, 2005)

um a few days ago haha maybe a week but its awsome I wasn't sure if it would be better then the anime but it is haha lunar was right ^^


----------



## Lunar (Jul 18, 2005)

starlite said:
			
		

> damn you lunar! haha you got me into the manga now I'm addicted. It is way better the the anime I'm on like vol 6 or something haha ^^


Yes!!! Points for Lunar \^.^/
'Nother one added to my list
I think that makes it 6 now 
>_>


----------



## Begoniax13 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just finished reading Chapter 16, and I have to say it's not all that exciting. Does the entire story revolve around perverted things? Don't spoil it, but just give me a yes/no answer


----------



## ArckAngel (Jul 18, 2005)

Pretty much.  I'm curious though, has any group translated past volume 15?  I can't find a Volume 16 translated anywhere...


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 18, 2005)

Begoniax13 said:
			
		

> Just finished reading Chapter 16, and I have to say it's not all that exciting. Does the entire story revolve around perverted things? Don't spoil it, but just give me a yes/no answer


You have to keep reading. It will get more exiting when Manaka have probelms with his love life.

To answare your question about pervert thing, it's hard to say. The pervert sequence are just a "bonus"


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah it does get better after a while. As with the perverted things, I don't think the story revolves around it. It just occasionly happens. 

Good to see a few more people in this thread.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 18, 2005)

Have you read through Lilim Kiss yet? 

I don't know for sure, but it seems to me that Lilim Kiss is just a up warming for Ichigo 100%.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Nah my girlfriend has been round all day, so I haven't had time. Maybe tonight. I definately will read it at some point.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 18, 2005)

ArckAngel said:
			
		

> Pretty much.  I'm curious though, has any group translated past volume 15?  I can't find a Volume 16 translated anywhere...


Do you know why? Because volume 16 hasn't been translated yet, it will come soon so be patient.

Edit: One more thing, don't you ever touch the raw version, you will regret it... like I did.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah man nothing good will come from reading raws, the dialogue in Ichigo is very important


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was out for the weekend 

So any word on vol.16 yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Very busy but good!

With volume 16, same as always. Just be patient, it will be done when it's done


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 18, 2005)

I was rereading some chapters and from Toujo's perspective, Manaka somewhat denied her at one point.

I dont remeber the specific chapter, but it was when Nishino caught them on the verge of kissing. And the chain of events that followed where Nishino dressed up as an Izumaka student. :


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 18, 2005)

Why is it always when Aya and Junpei are alone, they always get interrupted? I hate when that happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

It hasn't just been her, he's been interrupted with Nishino loads too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It hasn't just been her, he's been interrupted with Nishino loads too



It's always with those two....  

If he wanted to, he had plenty of opportunities with satsuki, but because he doesn't have the same feelings for her, nothing happens  

And only two pages, since I last left.... :S


----------



## Jink (Jul 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Err so why is he a pussy then?



what i meant was he just touche sone of their hands and he freaks out


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 18, 2005)

being shy doesnt mean you're a pussy dude


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> being shy doesnt mean you're a pussy dude




For some reason, a guy who doesn't take advantage of girl is viewed as weak...

*doesn't get it*   

Junpei may be alot of things, indecisive, unfocused at times, but he's not weak.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It's always with those two....
> 
> If he wanted to, he had plenty of opportunities with satsuki, but because he doesn't have the same feelings for her, nothing happens
> 
> And only two pages, since I last left.... :S


Yeah it's funny how he is never interrupted with Satsuki.

Only two pages cos we haven't really had a big discussion last few days. I don't know about other people, but I have been really busy, haven't had the time to discuss stuff properly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah it's funny how he is never interrupted with Satsuki.
> 
> Only two pages cos we haven't really had a big discussion last few days. I don't know about other people, but I have been really busy, haven't had the time to discuss stuff properly




The fact that satsuki and Junpei are left virtually uninterrupted, probably points out that these two aren't going to work out. Junpei feelings for Nishino and Aya are just too strong. 

Yeah..I probably couldn't discuss a topic indepth because of class and work. Maybe after this semester, I'll have more free time, but for now I'll be limited :xp


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

When do you finish then? 

Your right though, this is yet another clue that Manaka and Satsuki won't get together.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> When do you finish then?
> 
> Your right though, this is yet another clue that Manaka and Satsuki won't get together.



*has two classes this summer*

~Research Paper
~Research Project
~Final Exam

My last day of class is August 8th :xp

after that then I can get back to some more Ichigo


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh ok so a few weeks left. Good luck man!


----------



## starlite (Jul 18, 2005)

wow good luck kira! ^^ I heard from some one that vol 16 will take about a month. I totaly forget who told me that butthey said it will prob be a month after vol 15 came out. I don't know for sure just letting you know what i herd ^^


----------



## Lunar (Jul 18, 2005)

From what I heard its already been around 2 months since 15 came out =/

Anyway, I found that almost everyone has had a chance to mess up a good moment when Manaka and Toujo were together.

ppl that havent Interupted yet:
Kozue
Satsuki(not sure)
Sotomura
Koiyama(sp)
Ookusa

The rest have interupted before. So IMO if they get intterupted this time, it will most likely be one of these ppl.

This is a quick estimate, so correct me if im wrong =/


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

2 months 10 days since the last release. But as long as it's released at some point i'm not worried. Oh and a month after volume 15 came out was never gonna happen, that would have given them 6 days to translate an entire volume!

Oh and Kozue interrupted the moment with the accidental kiss. I hope it isn't another interruption though. That would just be silly.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> 2 months 10 days since the last release. But as long as it's released at some point i'm not worried. Oh and a month after volume 15 came out was never gonna happen, that would have given them 6 days to translate an entire volume!
> 
> *Oh and Kozue interrupted the moment with the accidental kiss. I hope it isn't another interruption though. That would just be silly.*


mm, I knew I forgot one ^^;;


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 19, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> what i meant was he just touche sone of their hands and he freaks out


If you were Manaka in both appearance and personality, what would you've do? Is not that easy for Manaka to be around girls because he's shy. You seems to not understand his personality. People don't have the same personality (maybe someone does, but not everyone).

You said that he weak around girls right? But to me, he have matured from that weaknest. That take a lots of courage for those who have a shy personality.


----------



## iaido (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate it when guys with no talents and a boring yet caring personality are surrounded by the hottest chicks in the manga.  It doesn't make sense.  I wish it would happen to me.

BlueCheese, what group to you work for?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> From what I heard its already been around 2 months since 15 came out =/
> 
> Anyway, I found that almost everyone has had a chance to mess up a good moment when Manaka and Toujo were together.
> 
> ...




Aya and Junpei have been interrupted quite a few times. If there was ever two people you shouldn't interrupt it would be those two. Both Junpei and Aya are so reluctant to express their feelings and whenever they come close to expressing their feelings...*poof* someone appears and ruins there chance ><


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

Errr group? What group?



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Aya and Junpei have been interrupted quite a few times. If there was ever two people you shouldn't interrupt it would be those two. Both Junpei and Aya are so reluctant to express their feelings and whenever they come close to expressing their feelings...*poof* someone appears and ruins there chance ><



Which is why it would be really dissapointing if they were interrupted this time


----------



## Lunar (Jul 19, 2005)

They probably will be, which is really gonna suck -_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> They probably will be, which is really gonna suck -_-




It seems pretty obvious...it's really to bad though. I guess Aya fans must wait a little bit longer


----------



## Lunar (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit >_<


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 19, 2005)

Eh, I dont think they'll be interrupted again. Cause Junpei was thinking about how everyone else confessed, and Aya is thinking of confessing right now. Hmm =\ Shes gotta confess _some_time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't think they will be interrupted. Surely not, they have used it so many times. Damn Nishino for when they were about to kiss on the school trip. Just think how it will have progressed had they done so then.


----------



## iaido (Jul 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Errr group? What group?
> You sounded as if you had inside information about vol. 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Eh, I dont think they'll be interrupted again. Cause Junpei was thinking about how everyone else confessed, and Aya is thinking of confessing right now. Hmm =\ Shes gotta confess _some_time.



true....but if that were to happen now, why would Junpei refuse the offer?  

Yeah, I know there's Nishino, but I don't think that's going to be the reason.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> You sounded as if you had inside information about vol. 16


All I said was the date of the last release. Which is pretty common knowledge



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> true....but if that were to happen now, why would Junpei refuse the offer?
> 
> Yeah, I know there's Nishino, but I don't think that's going to be the reason.


Maybe Toujou isn't actually confessing, we haven't really considered that option


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 19, 2005)

Course she is =\


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

She could be like saying she isn't gonna go to the same uni as Manaka


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> She could be like saying she isn't gonna go to the same uni as Manaka




if she says that i will go to her house and make her change her mind!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol or maybe it's something else I dunno but i'm just saying she might not be confessing. But argh she really should, this is by fair the best chance she has had.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 19, 2005)

Im not so sure... That time when she was on the roof with Manaka, and Chinami and Misuzu interupted.... Or the time She was at Manaka's house when Yui interupted... And then theres theres the best one!! As posted above, when they were about to kiss on the class trip and damn Tsu had to show up!!! These times were all very good. In this situation I think theres a large chance with all the ppl in the villa that they will get interupted yet again this time -_-'


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

I dunno they were all more public places. This seems as good as any and plus she is willing to say it, we hope!


----------



## Lunar (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with that much.


----------



## compackdisc (Jul 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> All I said was the date of the last release. Which is pretty common knowledge
> 
> 
> Maybe Toujou isn't actually confessing, we haven't really considered that option



shes totally gonna confess cuz she had that conversation with that other girl about how she needed to confess


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah but Toujou didn't say that she was gonna confess. She just said "You made me realise that if you have something to say, your the only one who can decide when and if to say it." It does suggest a confession but it could be something else on her mind.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 19, 2005)

I was also thinking that, but I think a confession could also happen. I for one hope for a confession, but im pretty damn sure theres gonna be another interuption.


----------



## Norb (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't wait till we reach ch145


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess we will just have to wait till volume 16 comes out. I will be soo dissapointed if she doesn't confess though. If someone interrupts her, they will instantly become my least favourite character.


----------



## niceguy645 (Jul 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I guess we will just have to wait till volume 16 comes out. I will be soo dissapointed if she doesn't confess though. If someone interrupts her, they will instantly become my least favourite character.


the irony of your words pain me


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

hey!  Im subscribing to this thread!  Hey where do you guys get you Ichigo downloads from?  Now Im using directmanga, but it seems I can' only download up to 115.....

It's vitamins for the head!  I might die I f I don't get it!!!


----------



## Vertical (Jul 20, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> hey!  Im subscribing to this thread!  Hey where do you guys get you Ichigo downloads from?  Now Im using directmanga, but it seems I can' only download up to 115.....
> 
> It's vitamins for the head!  I might die I f I don't get it!!!




this


----------



## tweekt (Jul 20, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> hey!  Im subscribing to this thread!  Hey where do you guys get you Ichigo downloads from?  Now Im using directmanga, but it seems I can' only download up to 115.....
> 
> It's vitamins for the head!  I might die I f I don't get it!!!



dont they have up to 134


----------



## Lunar (Jul 20, 2005)

^ Yep thats as far as they have translated for now.

 - my fav place for Ichigo.


----------



## tweekt (Jul 20, 2005)

thx lunar was looking for good place to dl and not just rol


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

the problem is that with direct manga, it says that the "file does not exist" after 115.....:sad 

but Ill try those other ones, thanks!


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 20, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> the problem is that with direct manga, it says that the "file does not exist" after 115.....:sad
> 
> but Ill try those other ones, thanks!


The same happen to me... sad, though.


----------



## Norb (Jul 20, 2005)

Before i found out about the irc channels where i could dl Ichigo 100%, i saved each page from chap1 to chap90 something from anime-source .__.

<3 the Strawberry 100% ^__^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Ah man, guys you should have just asked where to find it. I can't believe you went through all that.


----------



## Norb (Jul 20, 2005)

That was ages  ago =) before i joined here i believe =)
my love for Tsukasa hasn't gone down one tiny bit ^__^ I have nothing against the other girls >_> After all, every has his/her favourite ^__^


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

they sure are taking their time translating volume 16


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

It's not there job, there not getting paid for it. They can take as long as they like.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you know why they take the time? Because of some idiot keep asking for the vol 16 and that irritated them alot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Well apparently a lot of the guys they had assigned to Ichigo left or something. Plus when you have idiots throwing insults at them to release it faster it doesn't exactly give them much motivation.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

you got two good points there. if they don't get paid for it, then they can take as long as they want. but if you're going to take the time you want to translate a volume just because you don't get paid, you're lazy, or for whatever reason, then don't do it at all. i do agree people that insult them are idiots, but if they decided to take their sweet ass time in translating a volume, the find someone else to do it. that way we can get the volumes translated faster, and there's no need for insults. a happy ending in the end. but i do hear there aren't many peopl that volunteer for such a job, so that alone presents a big problem


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2005)

hadou said:
			
		

> you got two good points there. if they don't get paid for it, then they can take as long as they want. but if you're going to take the time you want to translate a volume just because you don't get paid, you're lazy, or for whatever reason, then don't do it at all. i do agree people that insult them are idiots, but if they decided to take their sweet ass time in translating a volume, the find someone else to do it. that way we can get the volumes translated faster, and there's no need for insults. a happy ending in the end. but i do hear there aren't many peopl that volunteer for such a job, so that alone presents a big problem




Thats what I think, too bad the world doesn't always work stuff out right:sad


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

ai ya ya..... It didn't take THAT long, but it was annoying, but considering Im in Hawaii right now, it's easier to d/l cuz when the "busy hours" are when Im sleeping, and the good hours are like 8-9 at night.

Yah, we shouldn't hassle the translation guys too much.....But, Where do they get their RAWs from?   Though I doubt I'll learn enough Japanese in these next 3 years in College courses, i guess I might be able to understand at least half of it, that is....if i's still goin by then.......that would kill me

WHEN IT COMES TO WOMEN IM EVEN MORE INDECISIVE THEN MANAKA!!  Except good things like that almost never happen haha...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

hadou said:
			
		

> you got two good points there. if they don't get paid for it, then they can take as long as they want. but if you're going to take the time you want to translate a volume just because you don't get paid, you're lazy, or for whatever reason, then don't do it at all. i do agree people that insult them are idiots, but if they decided to take their sweet ass time in translating a volume, the find someone else to do it. that way we can get the volumes translated faster, and there's no need for insults. a happy ending in the end. but i do hear there aren't many peopl that volunteer for such a job, so that alone presents a big problem



If your not happy with there release schedule then learn japanese so you don't have to use Yanime, you have absolutely no right to call them lazy.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

i didn't call them lazy. i used the word as one of the probable causes of the late translations. also, it may be that because they think they know japanese, they could be like " Fuck this, i'm gonna take my time translating this volume". i'm not saying that's how it is, but it could be. also, let me state what i wrote before, not many people are willing to take this kind of obligation either because they don't have the time, or don't know japanese.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't think you are in any position to be making judgment or attempt to guess their reasons.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

what position would that be?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you know why hadou? It's sure is a waste of time to discuss this. Yanime will release the volume when they want to. Whatever you say, Yanime are punishing us for complaining them about the release date over and over again. Editing, translation and cleaning the pages take time, they ain't lazy and like us, they have their life to take care on.


I have heard some rumors that Ichigo 100% will end at ch 167.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

Lol, funny thought, but why don't Shannaro! or Inane do it?  Ah, i guess they're hardcore naruto fans, not Ichigo fans...  Id do it, but....it would end up reading like a kindergarten book..."See Manaka run.  Manaka is scared.  That makes Toujo sad.  See Toujo cry. Why Manaka? Why? Don't Run. Etc.", especially since i have trouble with idioms and slang, and I hate kanji with a passion.

END!!?? At ch. 167?  How sad.....I like closure (I aaaalllmost wish Naruto did that a while ago...almost)  But its still so soon.  Man...I don't even have a favourite Im pulling for yet...*tries to remember how other harem animes have ended*....My prediction, Manaka ends up going his seperate ways from everyone to pursue his dream, and vice versa....and regards everything as a happy memory of his highschool life...*how sad*...BUT I could be wrong and he gets it on with everyone in the story and turns into a very ecchi doujinshi.  Or something.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> The main ingredients in you're post is:
> Idiotism
> Arrogance
> and 100% pure stupidness.
> ...



Exactly you don't know these guys yet your deciding why they aren't releasing.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

Pek: you sure got fired. i said what i believed. you take it as you want. i understand that we all got lives, go to school, study, ect. but to spend months translating a volume, is plain ridiculous


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

No whats plain ridiculous is that your complaining about a free service


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Well anime waves used to do it but i think they got fed up


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

heh, ya, I noticed, instead of it being like a pack of cigerettes a week, it's like a box of cigars once a month....mmm, bad analogy...ow well, Im still on Volume 13 right now.  I still can't believe that'll it'll end so soon....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

the volumes are released every two months actually


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

last volume was 194 pages. Your exactly right, it takes ages and they have had problems with staff


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

ahh, then switch cigars with a kilo of crack every two months then, haha.  I think Im just lucky I got into it later, cuz I didn't have to agonize over it to it's present point.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

They translate only volume releases, not the chapter releases. So it makes sense to release it as a volume. It's there decision, I like it this way personally.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

aren't there like 4 different groupds working in the translation of this manga?yanime, ass-troop, anime-waves, and another one?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Yanime is the only active one


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

no, do you?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2005)

From they're staff list: 
#  Translators

   1. AmIEvil (Jpn)
   2. ayume (Jpn)
   3. drkspirit (Chn)
   4. heart (Jpn)
   5. ikuzo (Jpn)
   6. PlzDontHurtMe (Jpn)
   7. ramza (Jpn)
   8. Roots (Jpn)
   9. will (Chn)

# Editors

   1. AlphaUltima
   2. CGoten
   3. da_MiGHTy_pLUm
   4. Finalpro
   5. shinaku
   6. Waya475

# Proofers

   1. JaisBane
   2. PlzDontHurtMe
   3. Roots

6 editors on 7 mangas. The amount of translators are big so i guess the editing part is the most busy part.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

But still I heard that one of them had to work on Ichigo cos the people that were assigned to Ichigo dissapeared or something.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

i went to their website, and saw the requirements for each position, and i gotta say, you either have to be japanese, have studied japanese for like 3 years at least, or be from japanese origin. the problem is that is more like a volunteer job, cause they are not getting paid, and not many people want this jobs, especially for this reason


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

What is your bloody problem? Of course you need to have a great deal of experience in Japanese to be a translator. How else are you supposed to translate it?


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> What is your bloody problem? Of course you need to have a great deal of experience in Japanese to be a translator. How else are you supposed to translate it?



now you see, because of that attitude, i have to say you're either drunk or high. i was just stating something. go outside, take a deep breath, do some yoga or tai-chi. that'll help you relax a little


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm perfectly relaxed thanks. I don't drink or smoke so don't judge me either. You were suggesting that it was too hard to apply. I think you are wrong.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2005)

And the discussion *WILL* end here.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2005)

In like 3 page this went from ichigo 100% to arguing about the trans.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah sorry about that, I just get pissed off with people that complain about yanime


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2005)

It is the Yanime color staff:
#  Colorists

   1. da_MiGHTy_pLUm
   2. StrikeFlo
   3. ddr


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 20, 2005)

uh i dont want bother this thread , lastest release in there in Link it will great for me  thank you for your time


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 20, 2005)

?  Your Welcome?  I think?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

Eh, Actually Im probably the same or worse than Manaka, Even if a cute girl throws herself at me, I still don't even really make any moves.  In fact, all my past Gf's have done all the work    , on top of that, it took an entire year of constant, *open* and *obvious* affection before my stupid head got around to finally accepting her.....

The reason I like Ichigo so much is not really the artwork (although its a plus), I like how it creates a bond and history between the characters to make the readers actually care *emotionally* into the content of the manga itself, and not just a simple read.  I guess it could be described as *the willies*.  Yup, it gives me the willies.  Makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Norb (Jul 21, 2005)

> Manaka have turn more to be naive. He always waiting for Aya to confess to him. He knows have Aya feels about him and still, he kept waiting.


No! Manaka suspects that Aya has feelings for him. We all know how obvious it is but to manaka, unless he has real proof, like a confession or an overheard conversation, he doesn't know.

The reason i like ichigo100% and mangas of the like is that at least it's not a super hero always winning the girls heart. *kicks ookasa(sp?)*

edit: hero-kun, could you put the image in a spoiler tag please? it kinda distort the forum


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, Ichigo 100% also make me feel different, those feeling I never have experience before.


----------



## Norb (Jul 21, 2005)

reading ichigo100% at 1st made my heart burst with anticipation.. and am a guy goddamnit XD


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

*pathetic laugh*....I almost cried once.......ALMOST.......I vowed never to cry again!  Eh, but Im such a softie on the inside.  But afterwards I feel like I need to go to the gym and do some serious *guy* stuff......and listen to some rap music and go boxing....*pathetic laugh again*.  

I wish they would do something more with Misuzu...she's such a good character but we know almost nothing about her.

BTW, I finally finished 134!  Hooray for me!  ~~~Siiighhhh*  Can't wait till Vol 16.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

I took this from Yanime forum:

*Spoiler*: _ Summary of the chapter 166_ 



 In the first part, Manaka goes back to the film club's meeting room and is reminicing about the memories he had in that room. Satsuki then comes in and tells Manaka that she suspected that he would be there. Satsuki reveals that she will be going to work in her aunt's boarding house and that she'll eventually be going into the hotel business. She says her future looks to be her as a young land lady. Manaka tells her that it seems Satsuki found her true calling. She replies that she was actually excited about her prospects and tells Manaka that the movies were really useful/helpful. She then hands Manaka the chocolates she wanted to give him during Valentine's Day. Manaka thanks her and promises to do his best. Finally, Satsuki tells him that she has now made a proper farewell and hopes that they'll meet again. Manaka replies that they will certainly meet again. In his thoughts, Manaka is certain that they will meet again someday.

He then meets Sotomura and another person (who I can't recognize by his/her name). I haven't fully read what they discussed but I'll get to it as soon as I confirm that this is legit. But he did confirm that he and Tsukasa has already broken up (関係解消 - literally means 'relation cancellation') when he was talking to Sotomura.

The last scene was Manaka going up to the school's roof to be alone with his thoughts. Manaka is thinking about holding on (probably about his feelings) because he thinks that if it were to be done all over again, somethings would have definitely been different. He acknowledges that everything began on the roof but now, it was only him.  He was thinking about Aya not being there when suddenly,  he hears someone else on the roof with him. To his surprise, Aya shows up.




*DON'T READ THE SUMMARY IF YOU HAVEN'T START READING THE RAW*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

I thought you regretted reading the raws? Your still reading summaries though?



			
				Hero_kun said:
			
		

> Manaka have turn more to be naive. He always waiting for Aya to confess to him. He knows have Aya feels about him and still, he kept waiting.



Manaka is clueless. If he doesn't realise Toujou likes him, then he is an idiot. It really is about time Manaka started taking a few risks and showing people how he feels.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

Somehow, I can't let it go since I started to read. The chapters kept getting better and better so it's like it's calling out for me. The reasing I regret it's because it's hard to find translation that we can trust on.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Manaka is clueless. If he doesn't realise Toujou likes him, then he is an idiot. It really is about time Manaka started taking a few risks and showing people how he feels.


He did realise that Aya like him. I don't remember which chapter it was, but when Manaka was to see eyes to eyes with Aya in a limited time, he will then notice her feeling for him, after some tips by his classmate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Well you have to have some will power. There is nothing like reading it properly


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Lol I do plan to read it, my bro has been staying this week so haven't had chance. I'm going away next week so i'll probably read it then.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

hmm Lilim Kiss?  Never heard of that?  Is it good?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

It's by the same Mangaka as Ichigo


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, the plot is good and I'll let you judge the ending by yourself. Lilim Kiss is made by the same mangaka that made Ichigo 100%. This serie contain just 24 chapters.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

AHh, good it's rather short, I don't wanna get caught up in anymore continuing mangas....there'll end up being so many Im sure ill end in a coma one day...Thanks


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 21, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> *pathetic laugh*....I almost cried once.......ALMOST.......I vowed never to cry again!  Eh, but Im such a softie on the inside.  But afterwards I feel like I need to go to the gym and do some serious *guy* stuff......and listen to some rap music and go boxing....*pathetic laugh again*.


lol You sound like me  I box too


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

I wonder how Manaka can resist Satsuki and not Aya and Nishino. He said in one chapter that he liked all the girls equally. Satsuki is the one who has open her heart the most to Manaka, but still Manaka is rejecting her. I feel really sad for Satsuki. When he's around Satsuki, he feel that he can talk about everything. 

Is it because she is to ecchi?


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 21, 2005)

Too ecchi, yes. Its like
"Oh hi Satsuki! ^_^"
"FUCK ME NOW <3333"
"O_O"


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

However, he have admit to her that he still like her (see ch 129), but how come do Manaka rejecting her?


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 21, 2005)

cuz he's totally confused, he likes aya, nishino and satsuki and have a bit of feelings for the new one! ..dont remeber her name... but anyway he thinks that if he goes all the way whit satsuki and that he's not 100% sur that he likes satsuki more than nishino and aya then he will be even more confused by going out whit a girl when he likes 2 other girls at the same time...


thats pretty obvious lol...the harder part is to choose which one he prefers...they all have their good sides and bad sides imo and thats what Manaka is seeing and trying to figure out ...haha that manga rocks and is making me confused. But thats all part of the great thing of this manga


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

The question is though, would he turn down Nishino or Toujou if they confessed?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Too ecchi, yes. Its like
> "Oh hi Satsuki! ^_^"
> "FUCK ME NOW <3333"
> "O_O"



Hhaha!  Lol

and ^5's for boxing man, I think there should be a fight forum....Where me you and Iaido can be the only active members lol 

Ehh, I think he's only "rejecting" Satsuki because he wants to keep things equal, letting her get all "h" on him wouldn't be fair to the other 2 (3, if kozue counts).  He likes them equally, so he only allows them to do equal things (theory of course).  Then there's always the guilt factor, how could you face all the other girls the next day when Satsuki blabs about how they "totally did  it" the next day?  He'd probably die from the guilt alone.  : 


But yah, I feel sorry for Satsuki too, I happen to like her and Nishino the best, but only by a very small margin..


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> cuz he's totally confused, he likes aya, nishino and satsuki and have a bit of feelings for the new one! ..dont remeber her name... but anyway he thinks that if he goes all the way whit satsuki and that he's not 100% sur that he likes satsuki more than nishino and aya then he will be even more confused by going out whit a girl when he likes 2 other girls at the same time...
> 
> 
> thats pretty obvious lol...the harder part is to choose which one he prefers...they all have their good sides and bad sides imo and thats what Manaka is seeing and trying to figure out ...haha that manga rocks and is making me confused. But thats all part of the great thing of this manga


Isn't it very obvious that Manaka could have choose Satsuki to be his girlfriend then? Satsuki is still playing around with Manaka and she could let Manaka kiss her when she had the chance. If they kiss then, Manaka's heart for Satsuki will be stronger then ever. A kiss resemblance their feeling for each other.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

I just think after rejecting her for so long, it is very doubtful they will ever get together.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 21, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I just think after rejecting her for so long, it is very doubtful they will ever get together.


Then you should start beginning watching Days of our life 

P.S. I don't like D.o.o.L.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmmm as tempting as that sounds, I think i'll give it a miss.

Edit:
We haven't had much discussion actually about Ichigo lately and this has been bugging me for a while.

The date between Manaka and Nishino throughout the last volume, when exactly does that happen? Is it in the past? Future?


----------



## Norb (Jul 21, 2005)

The date thing was an omake because, Tsukasa didn't appear in the volume at all .__.

edit: I had a look at the raws, and know approx what will happen


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Ah ok, shame it looked pretty good. I really liked the few days they spent together. I hope they do have a date sometime soon.


----------



## Norb (Jul 21, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Nothing major spoilerish_ 



We're gonna see more of Tsukasa in the next two volumes


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Is that spoiler from the raw chapters?


----------



## Norb (Jul 21, 2005)

Yups, it doesn't reveal anything that's going to happen though =)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

I even used to not like Nishino b/c in the beginning she seemed like she was just using Manaka, but later she seemed to mature a bit and her character started to grow on me.  Ill be looking foward to the next couple chaps.


----------



## Norb (Jul 21, 2005)

I think Tsukasa's real personality didn't really show up until she went to Oumi high. That's when i really started to like her =) (not to mention that Oumi high has cuter uniforms >_>)


----------



## Nakor (Jul 22, 2005)

i really can't wait til these chapters come out. it feels like its been forever.


----------



## Norb (Jul 22, 2005)

It *has* been forever!! D:

<3 Tsukasa


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 22, 2005)

yah, I agree, oumi highs uniforms were much better......sweater vests.....I liked everyones winter unforms even better.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 22, 2005)

Landale, you read the raw, right? Have you come to ch 166? Maybe we can have a Spoiler-tag-discussion what'll happen next.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 22, 2005)

eh, this is a little off topic, but I finished Lilim Kiss.  Id have to agree with you Hero kun,  it was pretty good, but the ending....it seemed a bit rushed to me....wasn't as built up or developed as expected.  I was a bit surprised it involved a bit of the supernatural.  And Toujo does look like Lilim!  


Ichigo Is definitly Kawashita's master work.


----------



## Lunar (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I agree, although I didnt mind the ending in Lilim Kiss.
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was sad close to the end where that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sealed her. But in the end, even though Lilim didn't remember Saiki, she still loved him just as much. Kawashita is trying to express how true love is eternal or something like that.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 22, 2005)

ai.....yah, that just crushed me.......but, it wasn't terrible, just very...deus ex machina in a way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Landale said:
			
		

> Yups, it doesn't reveal anything that's going to happen though =)



That doesn't matter, if it's something I don't already know I'd rather not look


----------



## Norb (Jul 22, 2005)

It's something you know blue XD so it very safe! =)

Hero: i dun't read the raw, i just look at it XD. but yea, although i dun understand 90% of it, i can still figure out what's kinda happening XD

Lunar! did you finish my request? XD if you haven't even started on it let me know >_> with all the tsukasa in my head now i want a tsukasa siggy XD, if you already have started on it >_> well dun worry ._.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Ah ok cool, I was hoping we would soon. Damn I can't wait.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 22, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> ^ I agree, although I didnt mind the ending in Lilim Kiss.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ Lilim Kiss_ 



But the love between those two won't be the same. Saiki is the only one who know why they love each other after the seal. And again, won't Saiki be hurt that she isn't the same? Her feeling for Saiki before the seal was intense for her, and those feeling that she hasn't experience before. Will this intense feeling come back to her?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm seeing that where talking about another manga in this thread :S


----------



## Lunar (Jul 22, 2005)

^ haha yeah.... a little off topic... but its the same creator.. >_>


			
				Landale said:
			
		

> It's something you know blue XD so it very safe! =)
> 
> Hero: i dun't read the raw, i just look at it XD. but yea, although i dun understand 90% of it, i can still figure out what's kinda happening XD
> 
> Lunar! did you finish my request? XD if you haven't even started on it let me know >_> with all the tsukasa in my head now i want a tsukasa siggy XD, if you already have started on it >_> well dun worry ._.


Well... no I havent started on it.... so I guess this is kinda good in a way...
PM me what you want for it


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 22, 2005)

Are they gonna make ne more animation episodes?


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

hopefully they will... there's a OVA 2 of Ichigo 100% but it hasn't been subbed yet.. no raws either, that i seen of


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 23, 2005)

hmm yea because i was getting really interesting and i usally dont like non fighting Animes. *Masculinity Dropping* dam. lol. 

P.s. 
What is a OVA?


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

OVA = Original Video Animation, is an abbreviation used in Japan for anime series that are released directly to video, without being first broadcast on television or released on theaters.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 23, 2005)

oh okay thanks for the info.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 23, 2005)

i just DL the First OVA BT file gonna be like 6 hours though.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

yea the 1st OVA is drawn very very well, closest to the manga compared to the episodes and it's close to the manga. You can DL it via Bittorrent in Yesy


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 23, 2005)

hmmmm, im still contemplating using bittorrent, since I gave up on it since i couldn't figure it out a while back for gettin music....  *taps head*, still don't know......


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 23, 2005)

i like this one with the blue frog. Azureus works better than the others i tryed.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

I use BitTornado.. Yesy is the only sub w/ OVA, and i think all the eps so far.

EDIT: no yesy is not the only one, but it's the only one with all the episodes.


----------



## Norb (Jul 23, 2005)

Yanime subbed the OVA as well. I rather liked it although i have to say Aya had a nicer voice than Tsukasa in it ;_;


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

well of course she does!


----------



## Norb (Jul 23, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> well of course she does!


ing It is sooo not suppose to be so


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

it won't work


----------



## aconks (Jul 23, 2005)

I read this manga to chapter 134 to anticipate waiting of naruto and bleach manga, and wow its great manga!

I only get 135++ in raw scan in 
37 KB
(wew, i cant read this manga, damn) 

I am sick of wait, 'cause i'm want to know the ending of this manga!

1.Anybody know when the chapter 135++ release in english language??
2.Anybody know the ending of this manga?? (With toujou or someone else???)

I hope this manga end with toujou as the winner, she is my type!:

Thanks!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

aconks said:
			
		

> I read this manga to chapter 134 to anticipate waiting of naruto and bleach manga, and wow its great manga!
> 
> I only get 135++ in raw scan in
> 37 KB
> ...



Your sick of waiting? Were sick of people asking about when the next chapter is coming out. Part of the reason that the release has been delayed is because Ichigo fans complained so much.

We don't know when it will be released. When it is released we will tell people. But until then your just going to have to be patient like everyone else.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> ^ haha yeah.... a little off topic... but its the same creator.. >_>
> 
> Well... no I havent started on it.... so I guess this is kinda good in a way...
> PM me what you want for it




This may be a little off-topic, but has anyone seen Shuffle?

It's like Ichigo100% but with gods and demons :S

Trust me, it's pretty good so far


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Kira, how is your work going? Haven't seen shuffle, have to take a look at that too. How much is there of it? I'm gonna be away for a week starting tomorrow, so i'm trying to find some things to do. 

Ichigo had better not come out in the next week, I have been waiting two and a half months. I would be so pissed off if the one week I was away it came out and I missed all the discussion.


----------



## Norb (Jul 23, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hey Kira, how is your work going? Haven't seen shuffle, have to take a look at that too. How much is there of it? I'm gonna be away for a week starting tomorrow, so i'm trying to find some things to do.
> 
> Ichigo had better not come out in the next week, I have been waiting two and a half months. I would be so pissed off if the one week I was away it came out and I missed all the discussion.


Well as long as when it comes out theres pretty coloured pages, i'm more than happy to wait XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hey Kira, how is your work going? Haven't seen shuffle, have to take a look at that too. How much is there of it? I'm gonna be away for a week starting tomorrow, so i'm trying to find some things to do.
> 
> Ichigo had better not come out in the next week, I have been waiting two and a half months. I would be so pissed off if the one week I was away it came out and I missed all the discussion.




Work is going alright...school, however is crushing me with research papers and projects :darn

The anime called shuffle just started so, there's only 2 episodes



And it really would suck, if the next volume came out while you were gone, I'd be mad if that happened to me and everyone elese was talking about it, while I was a bit lost. I like to know what's going on, so I can throw my two cents into the converstaion


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah it would, especially as i'm one of the few regulars here that was around druing the last release. I'm sure we will see MrBradMan come back once there is a release. 

Although it would be cool to get a release fairly soon, I think we are running out of stuff to discuss! It's been getting really off topic lately.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah it would, especially as i'm one of the few regulars here that was around druing the last release. I'm sure we will see MrBradMan come back once there is a release.
> 
> Although it would be cool to get a release fairly soon, I think we are running out of stuff to discuss! It's been getting really off topic lately.




Yeah..I've been peering into this thread every once inawhile and come across some topics that were odd to me, even though there was some connection to Ichigo 100% . I know when the volume is finnally released, I'll be here with everyone else to bring up some points, because the manga always make me think what direction the manga is going in and what's the motivation behind the characters latest actions.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah it's gonna get back to 5 pages a night when the next volume is released.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah it's gonna get back to 5 pages a night when the next volume is released.




We can only debate so many issues before it starts to get a bit redundant. And I noticed that this thread has slowed down a little. I gues the first day or two when the volume come out, most of us won't be here, but reading the manga, but after that, all bets are off. I just hope we don't have to go through all the hassles of putting spoilers for a manga that will come out with subtitles already


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> We can only debate so many issues before it starts to get a bit redundant. And I noticed that this thread has slowed down a little. I gues the first day or two when the volume come out, most of us won't be here, but reading the manga, but after that, all bets are off. I just hope we don't have to go through all the hassles of putting spoilers for a manga that will come out with subtitles already



Are you kidding? When it comes out i'll have read it within an hour. 

I think last time we put spoiler tags for a few days, then we just stopped. It's annoying but you don't wanna spoil it for people who don't realise it's out yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? When it comes out i'll have read it within an hour.
> 
> I think last time we put spoiler tags for a few days, then we just stopped. It's annoying but you don't wanna spoil it for people who don't realise it's out yet.




Then it's probably just me who takes that long to read it 

It probably doesn't help that I take time after each chapter search for possible avy worthy manga pics  

I'll put spoiler tags if it's requested by a member out of curtesy, but I'm wondering what he/she's doing here, if they didn't read it :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah ok, I can't be bothered with that. I have to change my avy soon, just too lazy. 

If I have something i've been waiting for, I can't help but read it quickly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah ok, I can't be bothered with that. I have to change my avy soon, just too lazy.
> 
> If I have something i've been waiting for, I can't help but read it quickly.




I'm thinking of switiching my avy again (as usual ), but I'm trying to figure out what anime  

It might be Ichigo100% related, only to find out is to stay tuned


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 23, 2005)

Naruto, bleach, gsd, fma, fullmetal panic, fullmetal panic fumofu? You change it alot don't you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

He's not the AvyKage for nothing


----------



## SkriK (Jul 23, 2005)

NO!!!! THIS CAN'T BE!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Anyone more than me who can't access Anime-Source manga server's Ichigo?
I really need to continue!!!! :'(
Anyone who knows a site where i can read it!?

EDIT: or just chapter 107!??!!? i must finish this! nishino just came!!! AGH!!!


----------



## Lunar (Jul 23, 2005)

I cant seem to access the manga section either... I wanna read more Death Note T__T

But, you can dl the manga here


----------



## SkriK (Jul 23, 2005)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!  

EDIT: but now... the files are un-downloadable... maybe it's i who mess up the servers...

EDIT2: never mind... it works now!!! :


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

yesy has subbed all 12 episodes and one OVA

HERE


----------



## SkriK (Jul 23, 2005)

what's with this ichigo manga anyways? how can it be so addictive?
i just can't stop reading... is something wrong with me?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Haha man were all the same. It's not just you


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Naruto, bleach, gsd, fma, fullmetal panic, fullmetal panic fumofu? You change it alot don't you?




Yeah...It's a bad habit 

Ichigo 100% is just one of my latest anime/manga that I decided that I can make some decent avys out of...


----------



## SkriK (Jul 23, 2005)

is it only i who reads ichigo 100% as the first manga?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 23, 2005)

I heard that the ova's will have 4 episode, not sure, though.

I hate to say it, but ch 167 is most likely the last chapter, but in the same time, it hasn't been confirmed. Although, for me it's seems that it will come to an ending soon and I hope that I won't be disapointed.


*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoiler_ 



If Manaka were to end alone, then I'll be very disapointed


----------



## SkriK (Jul 23, 2005)

DAMMIT!!! YOU ALMOST MADE ME READ THE SPOILER!! of a spontanious reflex i clicked it! but i was able to scroll up before i got to read it... (thank heavens)

EDIT: no!...NO!!!...NOOOOOOO!!!!... THIS CAN'T BE!!!!! WHERE DID ALL THE CHAPTERS GO!?!?!? WHY NOW!?!??! WAS SHE GOING TO CONFESS!??!?! SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTT!!!!! ANYONE!!! HELP ME!!!! IM DYING!!!! I NEED VOLUME 16!!!!! DOES IT EVEN EXIST!?!?

GAH!!! IT'S 4am IN THE MORNING!!! HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO BE ABLE TO SLEEP!!?!?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 23, 2005)

nah, Ichigo %100 was the first manga I read straight up, the Naruto ones I started on ch 250 something.  And chill out man, all those caps make me wanna plug my ears....but then i think about it....then i cover my eyes instead.  

We're all Ichigo Freaks, just have some self control, or you might die.  

........*dies*


----------



## SkriK (Jul 23, 2005)

but! but! but! HOW CAN THEY END A CHAPTER WITH TOUJOU'S FACE LIKE THIS?!!?!?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 23, 2005)

DUDE!! Chill.....Relax....breath......and think of this picture instead


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 23, 2005)

.... please don't show any kind of spoilers.. at least put a spoiler tag on..


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Guys have a good week and don't discuss Ichigo too much if it does come out lol.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 24, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> .... please don't show any kind of spoilers.. at least put a spoiler tag on..


sorry about that... i edited the post now. never noticed the "sp" button in the reply window :S
---------------------------------------------
This has probably already been discussed earlier in the thread, but i just started posting here and im too lazy to read all posts.
But how many chapters are there planned to be?
---------------------------------------------
Is it only i who think that the animated ichigo 100% is a big disapointment?
I don't know what's wrong with it... it just doesn't have the same feeling as the manga... it might be because of the voice actors... but im not sure...


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, the animated version didn't give us the same feeling that we got from the manga and it went to fast.

About how many chapters it will be has not been confirmed, but rumors say that ch 167 will be the last chapter because of a new serie that will come in jump magazine.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 24, 2005)

I really really wished the animated version wasn't so rushed. After finishing with the anime I read the manga, I was surprised of so many things that were left out. Even Junpei-kun's love rival for "so and so" wasn't in there. So depressing.. Who company did the anime anyway??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Yeah, the animated version didn't give us the same feeling that we got from the manga and it went to fast.
> 
> About how many chapters it will be has not been confirmed, but rumors say that ch 167 will be the last chapter because of a new serie that will come in jump magazine.




I sure hope not, but if that's the case, I at least hope there is some kind of real resolution.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 24, 2005)

Hardest decision ever made
--------------------------------------
I have decided to wait a while with ichigo 100%...
I'm going to wait until all the PLANNED chapters are out. Because: I felt now, that the feeling i have when reading, is disappearing. So if i read the next volume and have to wait again... it will ruin everything. It felt sooooooo good to just keep on reading, but now... when it came to a hold... i died...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 24, 2005)

arg, the anime, im wasting my bittorrent on it right now, but that's just cuz i can't get my ichigo fix for now, that and trying to find the last volume of  Pretty Face and giving I"s a try.  Im supposed to be training right now


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 24, 2005)

I was looking over old chapters and I found this pic, Its kinda funny IMO:


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

mmm, I just watched several of the Ichigo TV series.......it was a bit of a downer, but it wasn't at all bad...they could've done better.

on a more interesting note, Misuzu seemed ALOT more accomodating and kind than in the manga.  And after their first meeting maybe hinted at some feelings for him?("I met an interesting guy", in a more affectionate way)  In the manga, in my head she always seemed much more caustic and unpleasant (well in a cute, aggressive way i guess).  Don't get me wrong, she still kind of a b****, but albeit, kinder than in the manga.  

heh, ive gotta say, there is zero foreshadow of affection for Manaka in the manga, but in the Anime it seemed like it was a possibility....I find that odd.  Im still hoping that More about Misuzu is revealed in the manga....Maybe she does like him?  *Taps forehead* mmmmm....


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

hmm..kinda bit wondering bout misuzu's feelings towards manaka too. =)

well i guess 'cute in an aggressive way' is quite right. 

any of you guys notice any hints that misuzu MIGHT actually like manaka?

lolz another girl. manaka is quite a girl magnet. =) (like we dont know that already hehe)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Guys I'm dissapointed, I come back for one night and there are barely any new posts. Anyway, regarding what you have all posted:

It has been said many times in this thread that the anime is crap.

There is absolutely no way that Misuzu will go for Manaka. I would be really annoyed if she did. I think it's really refreshing that we have one girl that isn't interested in Manalka in the slightest.

I read Lilim Kiss. Gotta say it's no where near in the league of Ichigo. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought the ending was pretty lame. The whole thing didn't really go into any detail and there was no character development. 




I'd only reccommend it if someone really wanted to read Ichigo's mangaka's other works. It really isn't that great.

@Ha-ri that page is great. I remember reading it.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

Has there been any announced date on vomlume 16's release?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Yah, i agree about the ending in Lilim....wait.....it's been a week already!?  J/K,
well, _regular_discussions here are usually fueled by you, Hero Kun, and if we're lucky Landale and Ha-ri.  So COME BACK MORE OFTEN!!  We'll talk then.

As far as our fair Misuzu goes, I don't care if she likes Manaka or not, i just wanna see her play more of a role in the story. Misuzu, Chinami, and yui don't really even need to *be* there at all and the story wouldn't change.  They need more of a sense of purpose than sheer eye candy.  Otherwise their existence is wasted


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

No, there hasn't been annonced any date. Fansub usually don't have any release date.

And about Misuzu, she have admit that she dosen't like Manaka. Look at ch 128.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

yah, but everyone of the girls say something like that (tho not as loudly).  Denial seems to be the theme of the series anyway.  But yah, like i said, i don't see it happening.  4 girls is enough for manaka, the last thing he needs is a firecracker like Misuzu.  She'd just murder the other girls to get to him.. 

And what would Sotomura think!?:amazed


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

However, Misuzu always say what she really mean , and she almost has the same opinion as BlueCheese's girlfriend, the opinion that she don't like a guy that is surrounded by many girls and can't decided who he really like the best.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

i guess thats true.....So she does like Komiyama!!!!!OMG!!! J/K, .  

Hmm, but what if Manaka did decide?  Does that mean, she would consider him if he proved to be decisive?  

Ah Nevermind, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Misuzu doesn't like Komiyama, thats Chinami.

Oh and i'm only back home this evening cos something pretty crap happened, so I had to leave the tennis camp I was coaching at. I go back tomorrow morning.

I really don't believe Misuzu likes Manaka in the slightest. Think back to there first meeting.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

well, that just leaves Sotomura.......AHHhh, im just kidding!  
That would be seriously weird.

But if you look back at their first meeting in the anime, it was portrayed in a totally different way, if youve seen it you know what i mean.  They actually seemed slightly compatible, and Manaka only reacted that way b/c of Toujo.  My point is that it's simply misleading.  But I digress.  I know what you mean and I agree. 

and is it just me, or is Chinami a completely useless character?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Other than dating Komiyama(which seemed like a way to keep her in the story)


, she has no other purpose really.  Her character doesn't have enough depth for me.

Tennis Camp huh?  Have fun!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Chinami is just a side character. She isn't in any way important.  Every so often her and Yui get a little story devoted to them. 

I don't remember the anime that well, but I don't remember them being in any way compatible.

And yeah the tennis camp. It's dull and spending a week with a lot of annoying kids isn't exactly great. But I'm a student, I need the money.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

could you guys like... put a suggestion what chapter of ichigo i should have read to before reading your spoiler tags so i know if i can read them without getting anything spoiled.



> Bluecheese
> I read Lilim Kiss. Gotta say it's no where near in the league of Ichigo.
> Spoiler:



I wasn't sure if that was a spoiler to Lilim Kiss or ichigo. Is still didn't dare to read.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

It's a Lilam spoiler. You should read up to chapter 134. Unless it states that they are raw spoilers you will be fine with all spoilers.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

Which chapter do you guys think is the most emotional? For me, it was ch 39 when Nishino broke up with Manaka. I remember after reading this chapter before I took the night. I couldn't sleep. I kept thinking about it all the night...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

I really didn't think that was that emotional. How about the last night Manaka and Nishino spent together?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

mmm, Yah, the Nishino/manaka break up was heart wrenching

but in close 2nd would be one of the times manaka rejects satsuki 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and they become friends


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah man that too. I forgot about that one


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Ugh, when I read that......."NNNNOOOOOOOOooooooo_oooooooooo_!!!!!!!!!!"
I felt weird all day.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> mmm, Yah, the Nishino/manaka break up was heart wrenching
> 
> but in close 2nd would be one of the times manaka rejects satsuki
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I not sure which part that you're telling, is it the hugging sequence or the ecchi part?


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

I just re-read chapter 39...       
i remember that i took a deep breath before she said it, and when she did, i never continued breathing.

But the best chapters are 123-125. Those who have read them probably understand why.

I don't remember which chapter it was, but i actually shed a tear when

*Spoiler*: __ 



satsuki was going to leave because of her parents arguing


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I just re-read chapter 39...
> i remember that i took a deep breath before she said it, and when she did, i never continued breathing.


Yeah, same thing happen to me (almost). I suddenly got some strange feeling that I had never experienced before.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm gonna have to re-read that chapter. Seems like so long ago now. I can't really remember it too well.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

Chapter 133

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was quite hillarious when Mukai started fantasizing about a life with manaka on the desert island, when she was carrying sotomura and komiyama babies



And then there's chapter 134

*Spoiler*: __ 



The really want people to continue reading this. How am i supposed to stop after seing this face? I can just hope that she confess to him, but i guess, as it allways is... they'll be interupted.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

I know everyone says that when they see that face. 

Anyway guys, I'm gonna be home for the week after all. Something pretty bad happened in my life. So I can't leave home at the moment.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Anyway guys, I'm gonna be home for the week after all. Something pretty bad happened in my life. So I can't leave home at the moment.


Ok, by saying that, you make me really curious. I would like to know what happened, but since it seems very bad. I shouldn't try getting it out of you.
It's just that im concerned.


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah, what happened? :S Or would you rather not say?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Well i'm not gonna post it on a forum (that's a tad disrespectful) but I don't mind telling you guys via pm if you wanna know.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

As i said, im concerned. So: yes i would like to know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

It's cool man don't be too worried. Check your pms. It's a rough situation but we will get through it.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

I wanna know too.

On topic:
If there were a beautiful girl in front of you, a girl that you know, suddenly start stripping in front of you, like Satsuki have done many time for Manaka, what would you do?

Will you look at her or turn away?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Turn away man I have a girlfriend lol


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah, bad timing Hero lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Guys I just like to say it's really nice all the things your saying. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> I wanna know too.
> 
> On topic:
> If there were a beautiful girl in front of you, a girl that you know, suddenly start stripping in front of you, like Satsuki have done many time for Manaka, what would you do?
> ...




I wouldn't turn away. I don't how many other chances I would get 

I'd enjoy every single minute....


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Ah, bad timing Hero lol



Hehe, I know.

Why did I ask this was because I asked the same question to my friend. I was the only one who said "turn away" out of seven. They probably think that I'm weird. We start arguing, but they were just thinking about their body figurine that it was hopeless to discuss. They are a bunch of pervert.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Even if i didn't have a girlfriend i'd turn away


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd be like "WTF W-T-F" and run away.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Even if i didn't have a girlfriend i'd turn away


Hehe, I knew you would say that.

If a girl suddenly strip in front of me, I'll will never forgive her for that. It's rude and unrespectful.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

> It's cool man don't be too worried. Check your pms. It's a rough situation but we will get through it.


Yes you will!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah i'm pretty big on my morals. If I believe in something I will argue it to the death. As you will have noticed when people ask about why it's takng so long for them to release Ichigo


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah i'm pretty big on my morals. If I believe in something I will argue it to the death. As you will have noticed when people ask about why it's takng so long for them to release Ichigo


If you're were in my position, you will also find it hopeless. Whatever I said back to my friend, they'll talk about their watermelon and how can a guy resist that?


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

strip topic: If she did it right infront of me, i would just turn around and face the other direction and start talking to her. I don't know about what, but i wouldn't let my primal instincts take over.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Well there are more important things in life than how beautiful a women you are able to view naked.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

If anybody's intrested, i've started on a toujou portrait. It's not scratch, i look at a face from the comic and draw down. So it's not drawing-ontop-of-an-image but look-and-draw.
Well, here it is:


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Pretty good man! Keep us updated. I wish I could draw lol.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't feel too proud about it since im looking at an already made image.
But since im developing my drawing skills until i can make drawings just using my mind, i do this.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Well it's way better than I could do no matter what. I come from a family of artists, yet I have no artistic skills what so ever.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well there are more important things in life than how beautiful a women you are able to view naked.


Yeah, I agree with you there, however, there aren't many guys like us out there. Everyone in my class see girl as a sexobject, exempt for me and my math mate.

Skrik: Keep going, I'm looking forward to see it finish. I also have talent at look-and-draw. It's more difficult then it sound, right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

To all those that said they would happily watch. Would you still do it if you had a girlfriend? What about if you had feelings for someone else? Lastly what about in Manaka's situation, when you have several girls interested and your not sure of your feelings. Would you watch?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

Waiting for Kira to answer that


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

More to come:

(Hero)Yes it's very hard to do. At the beginning it's very hard to keep the scales of everything so they fit the rest of the work.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The really want people to continue reading this. How am i supposed to stop after seing this face? I can just hope that she confess to him, but i guess, as it allways is... they'll be interupted.



It staring to get annoying, if they keep doing this, I could skip up untill the last chapter and they probably still get interupted.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

WOW!  alot happened during my nap!  Hm, Id always turn away no matter what, it's just so awkward...What am I supposed to do?  Plus I have way too much respect.  even if i was dating that girl, i couldn't very well just sit there and watch, i'd feel perverted.

And Blue Cheese, whatever is troubling you, I hope you pull through.

And Welcome Back!  Couldn't pull yourself away huh?  J/k


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

Should i post updates of it often or with some minutes in between each?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Man when we get a few people online and a discussion starts, this thread moves very quickly.

In the end I didn't really go for very long, I'm glad i'm back, just wish it was under better circumstances. I'm supposed to be going away for 2 weeks on holiday next Monday. Whether that will still be the case I don't know.

You bring up an intersting point though. If your girlfriend offered to do it who would be ok with that?

@SkriK

Post updates whenever you feel like it. It seems to be coming along nicely, i'm impressed! Out of interest where is the picture off?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 25, 2005)

SkriK, do whatever you feel for, It dosen't bother me.

I getting sleepy.... good night...see ya all in the morning


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Night man, i'm gonna be heading that way soon. I have to get up early. Nice talking to you as always!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

hoy...good night to you guys (it's 2:30 in Hawaii).  Ja ne.

<<<<<<EDIT
heh, 2:30 PM, the afternoon that is.
I should be on a beach or something


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

It's 2:42am here in sweden (compare with post time)
I don't feel sleepy though, when i just started with this, i can't stop.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

@Blu
you're a nice guy, karma will shed its smile for you. =)

@SkriK
nice, update us more. 

@topic
i myself have a girlfriend, so i wouldnt look, under ANY circumstance. shed kill me! x_x
even if i dont have one, i wouldnt look either. ill probably turn away and mumble *OMG OMG OMG* then ill get a towel and cover her up.

if my girlfriend does it front of me? then theres something wrong, ill do the same thing, turn away and mumble *OMG OMG OMG* then fetch a towel and cover her up. But ill hug her and say *lets talk*.

as for the case of many girls liking me, it wouldnt happen in the first place lol. but if it would, i would still turn away. guess girls dont need to that kind of stuff just to make me like them. plus, ill probably be worried what the other girls would think. dang im beginning to think like manaka now. O.o


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Eh?  I just noticed, all of you are part of the Toujo FC.....am I the only Sastsuki FC(and Ichigo 100%) member.....?


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

err ive just been admitted this morning. (9:00 am here)
guess ill check those two FC out. =)


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

What are you guy's opinion about amachi?
I hate him probably because he's trying to steal Toujou from Manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm a member of Ichigo FC too. Why on earth there isn't a Nishino fanclub i'm not sure.



			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> if my girlfriend does it front of me? then theres something wrong, ill do the same thing, turn away and mumble *OMG OMG OMG* then fetch a towel and cover her up. But ill hug her and say *lets talk*.



Lol, that's classic.

@SkriK

I'm pretty sure everyone here hates him


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

*Makes a fist of DOOOOMMmmm!*  AMACHIIII!!!!! Yaroooo!!!  But I guess Ill spare you becuz you're so unlucky....but you're still a bastard....

Hey yah, I like Nishino and Satsuki alot..but no Nishino FC.
Should we start one?  Id join, but the FC would die probably.
<<<<<<Edit

Hm?  I got random Reps....Thank you, whoever it was. *bows*


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

The amachi answer was quite clear. But which girl do you think manaka makes the best pair with? Nishino, Mukai, Toujou or Satsuki? I think that he should go for Nishino Tsukasa.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

@Blu
cant find the Ichigo FC. 
if there is a Nishino FC, sign me up guys! =)

@SkriK
amachi IS a nice guy. whether we like him or not. but he just transforms into a different person when he is after toujo. ooooh scary. O.o
my take, i kinda hate him. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Ichigo fanclub > Link removed

Nishino fanclub coming up shortly


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Well the Satsuki FC doubles as the Ichigo 100% FC also.  Hmm, I wonder why Mecha TC isn't a regular......

as far as who he makes the best pair with.....well, it's all Nishino or Satsuki for me, Kozue is......strange....and toujo would seem too happy and boring.  But What Am I saying?  Id be happy if he hooked up with anyone!  Hell, if he went out with Misuzu Id jump for joy!  But we already killed that discussion, lol

Hey Blue, you asleep yet?


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

@Blu 
nice thanks for the link.
yey! a Nishino FC!
and oh theres a 'The Introvert Kozue FC'. i found while i was browsing the FCs. only a few people joined though.
Here's the link:
Link removed
@SkiriK
although i like toujo so much, im kinda leaning towards Nishino right now.
the time when they (Manaka and Nishino) spent three days together changed my perspective a little bit i guess.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Shhhh I don't wanna sleep. I have to be up in under 6 hours but who cares. Knowing Mecha, he probably isn't reading Ichigo for the fantastic storylines.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

This look of Nishino burned into the core of my eye-tissue. (I just love it)
From chapter 124



			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> although i like toujo so much, im kinda leaning towards Nishino right now.
> the time when they (Manaka and Nishino) spent three days together changed my perspective a little bit i guess.


It was the trip that changed my look on them too.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Shhhh I don't wanna sleep. I have to be up in under 6 hours but who cares. Knowing Mecha, he probably isn't reading Ichigo for the fantastic storylines.



OH! LOL, yah , now that I think about it.....

awww, Blue you don't like Satsuki?  Well, I guess it's just me then.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Nishino FC > here 

I have no problems with Satsuki, I jus don't think shes right for Junpei


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

Who's mecha anyways?


			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> awww, Blue you don't like Satsuki? Well, I guess it's just me then.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The night on the movie studies trip where satsuki tried to seduce manaka again. (this is the one in the later chapters when they are "just friends") When Manaka confessed about his feelings to her, i didn't start hating her for laughing at him, i instead started to like her more.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

.................................................You'll find out eventually, ya can't miss him.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

@Blu
thanks for the link.

guys have a class at 10 (its already 10:15..damn this thread!)

be right back later. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah you can't miss him, especially in the Bath House.

@dark_himura

tut tut tut missing class, but in this thread it's understandable. I said I was going to bed an hour ago.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Im out for today too

Thanks for Co-ownage Blue!  Gotta go do something with my life now.  Be back later.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

No problem man, if everyone is leaving I think I will go in a minute too.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2005)

noooooo! im going to class right....now. O.o

im just gonna turn the net connection off like this *bleep*


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

comooon, stay with me here!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Join the Nishino FC and i'll think about it lol


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

There, now you have to stay up. ^^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah yeah ok ok, damn Ichigo it's caused me far too many late nights


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, you got work or summer school? I saw you mention "go up in 6 hours" but i never figured what you had to rise early for.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Erm basically to tell the Tennis camp i'm supposed to be helping run that I can't help for the rest of the week (You know why)


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah...
Well, now it's time to go to bed. This will be todays progress:


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey man thats really cool. You still haven't told me where the original is from.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 25, 2005)

^^ chapter 100+
Goodnight for now! 04:08am


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah ok, you any idea which chapter specifically? Oh and over 1,400 posts in this thread yay!!

Edit: Night man!


----------



## Seibikou (Jul 25, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> @Blu
> nice thanks for the link.
> yey! a Nishino FC!
> and oh theres a 'The Introvert Kozue FC'. i found while i was browsing the FCs. only a few people joined though.
> ...



Mayhaps there should be a revival of this club... Because Kozue is the best @_@... I just recently read up to the volumes she is in lol

New order of my favorite ichigo girls:
Kozue
Satsuki
Nishino
Toujo

*sigh* time to go back in to my forced coma until vol 16 @_@


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2005)

What every happened to Manaka's other firend? Not the guy with the werid lips but the other one, he kinda looks like amachi(IMO). I havn't seen him seince they got into HS so I'm just wondering.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 25, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> What every happened to Manaka's other firend? Not the guy with the werid lips but the other one, he kinda looks like amachi(IMO). I havn't seen him seince they got into HS so I'm just wondering.


do you mean the one that played soccer and was really popular with the girls?

that was ookusa...


*Spoiler*: __ 



he appears later in the manga, won't say more than that


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 25, 2005)

Ookusa?  He's busy with the the rest of the highschools girls for the moment.....Heh, he reminds of Love Hina's Keitaro's doppleganger (don't remember his name).  Always poppin outta nowhere.


----------



## Seibikou (Jul 25, 2005)

do you mean Kaolla's brother?... or the dude who went to Naru's high school


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah Ookusa, when does he apper again? If he did before vol 16 then when cus I don't remember...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Yeah Ookusa, when does he apper again? If he did before vol 16 then when cus I don't remember...


he does when he goes on a double date with manaka to the carnival.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2005)

0_o I though that was amachi


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

heh, yah that guy who went to keitaro's HS....

Anyways!  Ive got some new banners for Nishino FC members to use in your sigs.  (im not sure how reliable they are tho cuz they are hsted by image shack).....

Also im no pro at sig making so the quality is a little low....

Remember to join!!


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Anyways!  Ive got some new banners for Nishino FC members to use in your sigs.  (im not sure how reliable they are tho cuz they are hsted by image shack).....


cool

and thanks


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 26, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Anyways!  Ive got some new banners for Nishino FC members to use in your sigs.  (im not sure how reliable they are tho cuz they are hsted by image shack).....
> 
> Remember to join!!



yey! got one already, look look! =)

thanks for the rep valentine! =)


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You bring up an intersting point though. If your girlfriend offered to do it who would be ok with that?


If I had a girlfriend and she offered me to see her stripped......... Thats a very hard question..

If I accept it, she'll think that I'm a pervert or something, but if I denial her, she will probably think that she dosen't have a nice body and yell at me.....

EDIT: You guys sure went off-topic alot last night.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

*scratches back of head*  eh heh...heh.  Yah.....

Hoi.....i finished with the TV and OAV's (OVA?) 1 and 2.  Yah, I know you guys told me but I couldn't help it.  Well here's my verdict.

The TV series was pretty spot on with the manga, but lots of events were missing in between, and the animation a bit lame and more censored.

THe OAV had better animation and less censored (they showed some ecchi bits but nothing explicit) but totally went off on a tangent as far as story line.  Events that got left out earlier in the TV series was written in later in the OAV but under different circumstances.  The OAV was waayyy different.  

I have to say, I think I will stop watching any anime versions of this...that is until they somehow get it right.  Love Hina pulled it off better.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

Goodmorning! Damn i slept well. It's 13:36 in the afternoon and im barely awake.

This is what the final product of my Toujo drawing will be, until i find a good way to fill the hair with black. That's why all the randomly placed lines at the ends of her hair looks wierd. It will fit when the rest of the hair is black.

Nothing new but a few touches. Here is what it looks like when it fills with black:

I can't manage to get the gray strings in it to go away.

Love the FC-banners Theory. ^^ Gonna make a sig to go along with it.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 26, 2005)

It's turn out to be very good indeed. Keep it up.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

Damn this thread is dead today. Needs an argument... hmm...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah sorry I have been asleep. I got up early like I said I would, but it's now 14:45. 



			
				Hero_kun said:
			
		

> EDIT: You guys sure went off-topic alot last night.


It's been like that a lot lately. I think we have discussed everything about the last volume to death really. 

I feel sorry for Yanime I really do. The way they were treated, I wouldn't blame them if they are not very motivated anymore. It's interesting that they haven't released anything since those stupid comments occured a while ago. I hope they don't give up Ichigo after this next release, cos it would be a real shame if a few idiots spoiled it for most of us who appreciate their work.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah sorry I have been asleep. I got up early like I said I would, but it's now 14:45.
> 
> 
> It's been like that a lot lately. I think we have discussed everything about the last volume to death really.
> ...


WHAT?! What have i missed!? i don't understand! did someone pick on them!?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Read through here: Sweet!

That news post wasn't even about Ichigo, but yet tons of people still managed to bring Ichigo in.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

This must have been the most cryptic posts i have ever read. They didn't seem to stick to one topic. Just arguing about random stuff.
I stopped reading the comments after reading "Yanime fucking slacker team"


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah it just got worse and worse as it went on. It's basically a comments page for the news items on Yanime's home page. I really can't believe what they said.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

Un-thankful and disrespecting. They should be happy about what they've been given.

Btw, i hope you don't mind if i made my own FC banner.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Nope of course not, the more banners there are the better


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

Which means that the Yanime team won't be translating any more ichigo volumes?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Well they haven't said anything and I am not going to second guess their opinion. We just have to be patient and accept what ever they decide


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

But if they quit, what am i supposed to do?... Wasn't there another team that also translated ichigo? if there isn't and Yanime shuts down on ichigo, my brain shuts down along with it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sure if Yanime stopped doing it another team would pick it up.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 26, 2005)

those comments from ichitards..

just plain disrespectful. pisses me off. grr.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

Now after i've watched 3 eps of the animated ichigo, i realize that Manaka's voice reminds of Shinn Asuka's. Is it that it's the same voice actor or is it just me who hears things?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Shin Asuka is done by Sugimura Kenichi
Manaka is done by Suzumura Ken'ichi

Brothers maybe?


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 26, 2005)

I hear Ichigo is concluding in the next chapter in volume 19.... :sad 

(Sorry if this was already talked about 72 pages to keep up with was too hard catch everything)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

That does seem to be everyone's opinion. It will be ages yet though till the translation reaches that stage. So still plenty of Ichigo to come.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 26, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> I hear Ichigo is concluding in the next chapter in volume 19.... :sad
> 
> (Sorry if this was already talked about 72 pages to keep up with was too hard catch everything)


Yeah, that's true:sad . The ending will come soon and I'm looking forward to see it.

Edit: Good news everyone, it's seems that it will be more Ichigo after the ending.

TOC Comment by Mr. Kawashita
"I've learned a lot in this past three and half years. Thank you all for supporting me."
- There will be some important news in Akamaru on Ichigo 100%


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Does that comment suggest there will be more Ichigo?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

AHhh, this is what sucks with being in a completely different time zone here.  It's 11:00 AM and I already missed a big discussion .  

More Ichigo after the ending?  Like a continuation?  Hmm...

Heh, do you think Ichigo will end like Love Hina?
*Spoiler*: __ 



  A Wedding?


  That would make sense, but it's been done before (2 years ago with Love Hina's ending).

ANd Skrik, Super Cool banner man!  You could post it up in the FC if you want for others to use as well.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey man thats a pretty big spoiler for Love Hina. 

Perhaps they will continue Ichigo with a time skip.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

heh, sorry bout that, spoileriffic button commencing!  

I don't think they'll timeskip it.  Seeing how fast they went through middle school then 3 years of highschool, they'll probably go through college as well.  Maybe even adulthood with all their respective dream jobs!  (Heh, Manaka is some loser director though, I can totally picture a Godfather like seen with a severed horse head beneath his bed sheets).

well, off to watch some Naruto with my lil bros


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm not sure it's continuation, it could be an epilogue.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 26, 2005)

Continuation, epiloque, it's still means there's a sequel.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

this thread is just, dead dead dead dead dead. Need something to discuss...
I know i asked before but i dont recall geting answers from all, so i'll ask again: "Who do you think manaka fits best with? Toujo, Nishino, Satsuki or Mukai?"
Give an explanation on your choice.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

Well my vote comes to Nishino or Satsuki, he just seems more natural with them.  Whenever he's with the other two, he seems too awkward and strung up.  But then again......Well, also  i think satsuki and nishino tend to be more fun (goiing out, doing things, making memories), but with kozue and sometimes Toujo, things happen merely by accident.  But im sure there are many arguments for Toujo and Kozue as well.

Aww, this thread isn't dead, just think of the time zone differences.  And it's only been like this for an hour or two.  It's only the biggest thread in prolly all of narutoforums.
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 26, 2005)

For me, it's Aya. She is the only one who can help Manaka to fulfill his dream.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 26, 2005)

So theres gonna be another Episodes soon?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

ehh...I just watched the 2nd OAV (aka eisode 14), and was disappointed....but by the looks of things, more OAV's will be coming out, but I don't think Ill be keeping watch for them.  BTW the 2nd OAV is still in it's RAW form.  (I could only understand about 1/5 of it, the rest is self explanatory from the manga.)


EDIT<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
200th POST WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 26, 2005)

ne idea when its gonna be subbed?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

This thread is dead? It's still probably the most active thread in this board. I think Toujou or Nishino would be good for him. I am not too bothered which one he picks


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

It's done when it's done...they're people just like us, and tend to do things on whims...

Oh yah, Blue, did you get the attachments?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Yep cheers man


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 26, 2005)

Nishino is good for him, but Toujou is better the way I see it. I hope he picks her


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> This thread is dead? It's still probably the most active thread in this board. I think Toujou or Nishino would be good for him. I am not too bothered which one he picks




That's a given...although which one would be better for him is a highly debatable topic 

*realizes it's been days since he lasted posted here* O_O


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah Kira were missing you. I know it was a bit unfair to say both of them. But I really can't decide which.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

You know?  Im gonna re-read all the chapters....

I got so excited reading through it the first time, I might've missed something because I was reading so quickly......

Heh, im the type of person who buys movies and books and watches/reads them over and over......I don't rent of check out.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 26, 2005)

Right now i would say Nishino. But i'll probably change my mind after i read chapter 135.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 26, 2005)

ITs hard to decide who he should end up with. I thinbk it will be the toujou girl though.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

Wha?  I thought you read that chp already?

Just outta of foreshadow, it'll probably be toujo. Everyone else is up in the air after HS, toujo will be the one that follows him and his  dreams.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't quite decide between the two (although I do slightly favor Aya). I could easily see  Junpei being happy with either of them. And no matter how it ends, I'll think that the one who didn't end up with him probably should have. I mean maybe the manga might leave us with a sense of doubt, even if does end up looking like a happy ending.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

I hope it doesn't I'd much rather it left us feeling he made the right choice


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

hmmm, yah, I see at least one of the girls falling for some other guy, who is of course approved by manaka.  Another one moves away and the distance gets between them, another one gives up, another one chooses to follow their own dream seperate from manaka....But it's all speculation


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

I dunno I think it will come down to a choice between Toujou and Nishino. I don't see either of them looking elsewhere


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> hmmm, yah, I see at least one of the girls falling for some other guy, who is of course approved by manaka.  Another one moves away and the distance gets between them, another one gives up, another one chooses to follow their own dream seperate from manaka....But it's all speculation



*tries to figure out which girls follows which path* :S

Doesn't matter how I sort it out..it still seems sad...:sad


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I dunno I think it will come down to a choice between Toujou and Nishino. I don't see either of them looking elsewhere



agree with you there. if this would be the case, i just hope the other girls could end up 'happy' one way or another. (i hope) :sad


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 26, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> You know?  Im gonna re-read all the chapters....
> 
> I got so excited reading through it the first time, I might've missed something because I was reading so quickly......
> 
> Heh, im the type of person who buys movies and books and watches/reads them over and over......I don't rent of check out.


Hmm thats not a bad idea. Im bored enough


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't type fast with a busted finger, anyway is 16 out?(probably isn't) Maybe he doesn't choose, but he stays together with them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Nope it isn't out, I think this thread would be a lot busier if it was.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

No....16 isn't out.....you'll know, you won't even have to ask....Y? Cuz Ill post a picture of myself having a heartattackin front of my notebook!


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 26, 2005)

does this come out weekly???
im only on chapter 46


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Well the raw volume releases are every two months. That's what Yanime translate


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2005)

Maybe there should be a pot, who ever gueseing closest to the date it come out wins it all ^_^


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 26, 2005)

2 months aaaawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 26, 2005)

lol Im running something like that on another forum. We bet reps on the PM boxes reliability.  (when it goes down, when it goes back up. cause the pm box sometimes doesnt work)


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> lol Im running something like that on another forum. We bet reps on the PM boxes reliability.  (when it goes down, when it goes back up. cause the pm box sometimes doesnt work)



maybe we should mass rep the winner.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

i don't care what the prize is.....

I claim the release date to be:  August 27!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

August 13th cos it's the day I get back from holiday!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2005)

I say august 31


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 26, 2005)

TOMOROW!!!! lol i aint even that far yet


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 26, 2005)

heh, actually, i wouldn't mind being the benefactor for a prize.....Ive got a Swatch Skin series watch that I bought but never wore that i wouldn't mind parting with.  And also a Bling 26" solid silver 7mm chain necklace.  But rep could work too.

As far as winning, i guess whoever is closest to the date, and in an event of a tie, whoever posted first.  

But of ourse no one is actually gonna care when it DOES come out, we'll be to obusy reading and disussing LOL.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 26, 2005)

august 22!

no particular reason. =)



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> But of ourse no one is actually gonna care when it DOES come out, we'll be to obusy reading and disussing LOL.



hehe lol. =)


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 27, 2005)

lol Reps dont really matter in this forum. With the rep game and all


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 27, 2005)

You want some bling?  I got bling.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> august 22!
> 
> no particular reason. =)
> 
> ...



Thats my birthday!


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Thats my birthday!



i hit it right on the money didnt i? =)

Predicted Volume 16 Release : Blu's birthday!


----------



## SkriK (Jul 27, 2005)

9th of august. The day i have a chimestry test and i will ace it! ^^


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh god, oh god.... I have seen a bit of the ch 167... Oh man... Do I need to say more?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't give anything away!


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 27, 2005)

Of course not, that would ruin this thread!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh great, now I want to read it more.....


----------



## Chillin (Jul 27, 2005)

This series is going to end in a little under 3 weeks. I hope for a good ending.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

That's if you can read the raws, us people who don't understand Japanese have ages yet.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 27, 2005)

dahhh, so is vol 16 really the end?  Will the ichigo 100% thread be terminally disbanded?  Will I have to resort to searching for ikki tousen for the rest of my life?  NOOOOoooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 27, 2005)

No, vol 19 is the end


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

The translation of volume 19 won't be done till middle of next year so this thread isn't gonna die too quickly. Plus we can still discuss stuff after that. So I really wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 27, 2005)

vol 19.....that's still quite depressing......


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nah, plenty of time to bask in Ichigo goodness. We got a year left basically.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah and even when Ichigo is over we can just carry on talking about random crap lol


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 27, 2005)

what vol.# is the latest RAW?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

19 I think


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 27, 2005)

wow.. it's ending sooner than I thought.. depressing..


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

Well we still have 4 volumes to read, that's over 700 pages. It's really not so bad.


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats plenty to read but as most users here can plow through that within hours  

Im so tempted to take a look at the last raw so i can see who he picks (assuming there is someone he picks). Its still hard to grasp Ichigo 100% is ending. 

LOL i remember when i first started the series, i thought it had something to with Bleach (because the main characters name is Ichigo). How did everyone else get started with this particular series?


----------



## Nakor (Jul 28, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> How did everyone else get started with this particular series?


i got started in it because i was browsing forums or whatever and was looking for good romantic comedy type mangas. i found I's and Ichigo to be some of the more recommended ones.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

Arhg, Ichigo is different as far as harems go becuase usually there is a goal the male character sets for which love interest he pursues, but in ichigo there is so much ambiguity to who he TRULY likes/loves.  And no matter what choice he loses out on something else.  But even so I still can't imagine an appropriate ending......

700 pages?  When you put it that way it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Codde (Jul 28, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Arhg, Ichigo is different as far as harems go becuase usually there is a goal the male character sets for which love interest he pursues, but in ichigo there is so much ambiguity to who he TRULY likes/loves.  And no matter what choice he loses out on something else.  But even so I still can't imagine an appropriate ending......
> 
> 700 pages?  When you put it that way it makes me feel a little better.


And that ambiguity is a downside when things remain so unclear for so long...

Well how I got started on Ichigo 100%... as I said before I always dested all things Romance. Though I liked Love Hina...(till the last volume...too much for my taste.) But was really running low on manga choices at the moment and I wanted something different from what I usually read so looked for a manga that runs in the Weekly Shonen Jump as I haven't read much romance manga fully. Read that and well liked it a lot more than I expected and finished all 15 volumes quickly... and made be less close minded towards mangas with romance...


----------



## iaido (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, it's going to be Toujou, it's not that hard to figure out even though that wouldn't be my choice.  Damn I hate the main character.


----------



## Codde (Jul 28, 2005)

Well... Come to think of it...

It's been 3 years in Ichigo's timeline. 3 years since Manaka met Aya. The situation has only gotten worse between them (they are closer but there have been many embarrasing moments and painful for between both of them) with more girls going for Manaka, and Manaka just becoming more and more unclear. Yet she basically likes him as much it seems... Which I dislike... She should at least show more contempt towards Manaka instead of being some "I like Manaka" dolls(I know sometimes that's not the case...).


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 28, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Thats plenty to read but as most users here can plow through that within hours
> 
> Im so tempted to take a look at the last raw so i can see who he picks (assuming there is someone he picks). Its still hard to grasp Ichigo 100% is ending.
> 
> LOL i remember when i first started the series, i thought it had something to with Bleach (because the main characters name is Ichigo). How did everyone else get started with this particular series?



Same as you.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

Sad to say I got started By looking at MechaTC's Sig..... 

even tho it's mostly unclear, Toujo's chances are slightly higher since she started this mess in the first place LOL.

Toujo:40%
Nishino:25%
Satsuki:20%
Kozue:10%
Yui:5%
Misuzu:0%
Chinami:-10%.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



ewww, she touch komiyama


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Sad to say I got started By looking at MechaTC's Sig.....


That's a spoiler, big spoiler..


----------



## Lunar (Jul 28, 2005)

i got started by looking at mechas sig too.... I saw it and I was like... hmmm this satsuki chick looks pretty hot.... Maybe I'll check it out. I started reading thinking that I would lean toward Satsuki, but she dropped close to the bottom of my list pretty fast o.O


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> i got started by looking at mechas sig too.... I saw it and I was like... hmmm this satsuki chick looks pretty hot.... Maybe I'll check it out. I started reading thinking that I would lean toward Satsuki, but she dropped close to the bottom of my list pretty fast o.O


How I got started too


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

ah, we should all create a new FC called "duped into ichigo 100% by MechaTC's Sig FC"

lol, j/k of course.  Im not ready for that type of commitment


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I started when I was looking for a new manga to read, had heard Ichigo mentioned a few times and tried that.

I don't think Toujou is that far ahead.

Toujou 45%
Nishino 40%
Satsuki 10%
Kozue 5%


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

hmm, i have an urge to give satsuki more credit than that but, it's probably a more fair estimate, seeing how they are "friends" an all..lol....uh, should that be tagged?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Nah volume 15 has been out long enough.

Suzuka huh? Sounds interesting


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

The list of every manga ive looked into since the end of vol 15:
Azumanga Daioh
I''s
Katsu
Hajime no ippo (if you can't guess why these last two, look at my ava)
Tenjo tenge
ikki tousen
Yakitate! Japan
addicted to  Curry
Aoi Yori Aoshi
parfait tic

Thanks to MechaTC and Ichigo 100%, im offically a manga reading monster when i never was before.  Hawaii is pretty boring after all....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah that's right


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 28, 2005)

hmm kinda sad if the ending really is volume 19. *sobsob*

anyway:

toujo 40%
nishino 30%
satsuki 15%
kozue 10%
yui 5%
misuzu --%
chinami --% (for God's sake let komiyama have his moment)

EDIT - sorry forgot about kozue *pounds head on a wall* :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yui has a chance but Kozue doesn't?


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 28, 2005)

edited my post. =)


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 28, 2005)

i just starting to read the manga today and i love it its soooo great


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, keep reading it. When you're finish with it, come back so we can hear your opinion


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes the more people to discuss with the better!


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 28, 2005)

oke (ps aya is soooo super cute)  >_< damn cute


----------



## SkriK (Jul 28, 2005)

jef88 said:
			
		

> oke (ps aya is soooo super cute)  >_< damn cute


That's right!


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 28, 2005)

So cute, it burns your eyes. @_@


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

You should join the fanclub then!


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

This is probably a lame question... what the heck:

If you had a girlfriend/boyfriend and yet in the same time have a friend that had hide his/her true feeling about you, not only to mention, you also have a crush on her/him. One day, she/he revealed her/his true feeling to you, how will you react to that and what would you do in that situatsion?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Well I have a girlfriend and I know a girl that likes me. If she does say anything I will just say sorry i'm not interested.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

IT depends if i had feelings for that friend. If i didnt i try my best to let her down easy. And if i did i duno wut i do take me a couple days to figure it out.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well I have a girlfriend and I know a girl that likes me. If she does say anything I will just say sorry i'm not interested.



But if she cried because you dump her, won't you have a bad conscience?


			
				Birdhouse_05 said:
			
		

> IT depends if i had feelings for that friend. If i didnt i try my best to let her down easy. And if i did i duno wut i do take me a couple days to figure it out.


You got a point there, about if you had feeling for that friend. I should edit my lame question then


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a girlfriend, I have no intentions of losing her. If this other girl can't understand that then thats her problem.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I have a girlfriend, I have no intentions of losing her. If this other girl can't understand that then thats her problem.


Sure, losing your girlfriend will be waste for the shake of others feeling.

Be sure to read my editing version of my lame question. (Don't take it to personally,though )


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

lol yea blue cheese but in this situation u also like that other girl.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

In that situation what the hell would I be doing with my girlfriend if I liked someone else


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol ok LISTEN ...... u like them both but by chance ur dating one when the other tells u their feelings.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

To say this, your feeling for your girlfriend and _that_ friend are equally. What will you do then? (BlueCheese is probably the only active person here that have a girlfriend right now)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Personally I don't think I could like two girls. But in that situation i'd turn her down


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol okay then aslong as u understand wut were asking lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

He changed what he asked, thats why i got confused


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

Sure, I know that you will stick to one girl, but this time, (not for real, though) you can't say that you couldn't like two girls.

For me, if I'm were in that position, I would be confuse and would rethinking the situation. Sure I would stick to my girlfriend, but in the same time, I also need to do something to _that_ friend. I want to cheer her up.

EDIT: Yeah, I know this turn out to be confuse. Birdhouse_05 and I are trying to make you understand the lame topic I came up. (BTW, thanks for helping me: )


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I honestly don't think I could like two girls. Once I have a girlfriend I just don't see other girls in that way. Sure they become my friends but never more. Like the girl that I know that likes me. If I wasn't in a relationship I may well have liked her but it just doesn't really occur to me at the mo.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think I could like two girls. Once I have a girlfriend I just don't see other girls in that way. Sure they become my friends but never more. Like the girl that I know that likes me. If I wasn't in a relationship I may well have liked her but it just doesn't really occur to me at the mo.


So, you would see the other girl like trash and leave her after she was trying to confess to you? Sure, there are many girls out there that are tough enough to handle a denied confession. However, in this topic, it's a shy friend that put all her/his heart out and confess to you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Of course I wouldn't treat her like trash. She is my friend. I would want to keep things that way. I wouldn't be leaving her, we were never in a relationship. I would try and be kind to her but I'd make sure that she knew while i was in a relationship nothing is gonna happen. I think the girl i'm with deserves that much.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH yea its possible man even married guys think about other girls sometimes. But i would be confused as hell if it happend to me. Knowing me it probly end up with the person i knew longer.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Of course I wouldn't treat her like trash. She is my friend. I would want to keep things that way. I wouldn't be leaving her, we were never in a relationship. I would try and be kind to her but I'd make sure that she knew while i was in a relationship nothing is gonna happen. I think the girl i'm with deserves that much.


But what if she can't see you anymore, what will you do then? Would you do anything to make her be your friend? Would you have asked your girlfriend for help? What if she find out about you true feeling to _that_ friend?

(Don't hate me because I'm talking down to you. It's not that I'm against your reply, I just want to keep this thread going)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

If I couldn't see her anymore why would I want to be in a relationship with her. 

If my girlfriend found out, I'd say yes those thoughts did occur but I turned her down. I'd tell her that I wanted to be with her nd no one else.

I wouldn't ask my girlfriend for help. I don't really see how she could help.

Don't worry about how you talk, theres nothing like a good discussion.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

lol u really got ur mind set on sticking with ut chick dont u lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Nothing wrong with being faithful


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Don't worry about how you talk, theres nothing like a good discussion.


Good to hear that: 

So, you'll just let your friend out of your life forever then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Nooo of course not, I'd do what I can to keep her as a friend


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

Won't your girlfriend feel unconfidence about that after knowing that you had feeling for _that_ friend?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd hope that my girlfriend trusts me


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 28, 2005)

lol neways when is the next episode of Ichigo 100% coming out neways?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

That's one question I refuse to answer


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'd hope that my girlfriend trusts me


Maybe you're to naive ?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

For me if my girlfriend can't trust me she shouldn't be in a relationship with me


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

Ouch, how can I answer against that....?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

You can't I guess. I know my girlfriend trusts me. Cos that girl that I said likes me, i'm staying at her house for a week in a few weeks time.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

Have her ever said "I love you" before to you? I wonder what it feels like when a girl say it to me.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah of course tons of times. It's real nice the first time.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 28, 2005)

You're lucky man, some day, I'll also be as lucky as you.

I'm sure yawning alot right now, maybe I should take the night. It was nice to talk to you, we meet again in the morning at the same forum!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I think we meet every day in the same forum lol and I know I'm a lucky guy I tell her that quite often. She still doesn't believe me after a year lol.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

man, im always sleeping when discussions happen.......

Yah, Im the same as Blue over here, Im a one girl man and ill stick to it.  I hate guys who play the field, it's unfair to the girl you are already dating.  I know how it feels for somone to do that to you just out of convienence and it sucks...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah man it's wrong. It's a really terrible thing to do to the person your with.

Oh and 1000 posts yay! (Probably about 600 have been in this thread lol)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

ah, congrats Blue!  You are now officially an old fart!  But El Jackal always preferred the term "celeberity"...lol


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 28, 2005)

absoulutely nothing wrong with sticking to one girl. =)

as for the 'friend', do your best to keep her as your friend.


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 28, 2005)

Blah, I have 1201 posts in another forum 

And yeah, two timing is not good =\


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> absoulutely nothing wrong with sticking to one girl. =)
> 
> as for the 'friend', do your best to keep her as your friend.


Man don't be silly she will always just be my friend


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man don't be silly she will always just be my friend



a man after my own heart.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 28, 2005)

Whoa! 2 pages since i last visited! damn. ok you guys seem to clear out the 'friend' thing so i won't post about it.

Moreover: Won't there be no more than 12 ichigo fansubs?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 28, 2005)

they said they were gona do more.


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 28, 2005)

If you guys really can't wait for yanime translations, an anime source staff member took it upon himself to do a personal translation. Its worth a look if you can't wait. I think he has all of volume 16 done or pretty close to it

*Chapter 135 *
-------------- 

Page 01 : animted pr0nz 
Page 02 : animted pr0nz 
Page 03 : animted pr0nz 
Page 04 : animted pr0nz 
Page 05 : animted pr0nz 
Page 06 : animted pr0nz 
Page 07 : animted pr0nz 
Page 08 : animted pr0nz 
Page 09 : animted pr0nz 
Page 10 : animted pr0nz 
Page 11 : animted pr0nz 
Page 12 : animted pr0nz 
Page 13 : animted pr0nz 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 
Page 20 : Link removed


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 28, 2005)

!!!

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Should I read?!?!?! Idunno..... argh Guess the translation is close enough


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 28, 2005)

not reading. I'm waiting for the yanime translation! U_U


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2005)

*is very tempted to read the translation albeit it's unofficial....but.....holds on* :xp


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 28, 2005)

I should have waited..............................


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> I should have waited..............................




:rofl

I take it the translations were not up to the quality you expected  

I'm so glad I didn't click on it


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 28, 2005)

Its not that, its just......................


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

say no more........you gonna kill me!!!!

spare me please!!!


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 28, 2005)

*Chapter 136 *
-------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 
Page 20 : Link removed 

*Chapter 137 *
-------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed

Just in case someone else wanted some more after the 135 chapter on the previous page


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Its not that, its just......................




Any more info and you'll need spoiler tages  

*starts to imagine what horrible thing could have happened* :xp


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 28, 2005)

Daaaahhh!  Steak or cake?  (for all of you who ever watched "You're Under Arrest!" lol)


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

lol Yeah that chapter was real..................................................dot worthy
[reads other chapters]

!!!!!!11111 ;oagfn;agnal I feeeeeeel the addiction again >_O THis manga ownz


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 29, 2005)

OMFG! Now i'm temped to read 136, 137!!!!!


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

Jesus christ, this manga gives me a natural high o_O


----------



## Xenophobia (Jul 29, 2005)

enjoy it since the series is coming to an end next volume in Japan


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 29, 2005)

I wanta say somthing, but even if i put it in spolier tags, I beat people will get mad.


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 29, 2005)

chapter 138
-------------
Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 

Chapter 139 
--------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Pgae 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 

Chapter 140 
---------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 

Might as well post the rest of the volume


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

>_< omfg need more


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm is it worth reading? How good are the translations?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

The picture quality is like Naruto Raw in LQ. I can't be sure it have a good translation, but I think that we can trust it.

BTW: Congratulate with your 1000posts!!


----------



## Norb (Jul 29, 2005)

I will wait for yanime releases >_<


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

oni-chan said:
			
		

> I will wait for yanime releases >_<


That probably the best to do.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok if everyone's waiting so will I. I'd much rather get the proper thing. Oh and volume 17 will be released in raw on the 4th August.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ok if everyone's waiting so will I. I'd much rather get the proper thing.


Me too. >.< must... controll!.... myself...

EDIT: Found a way to calm down. DRAWING!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Lol yeah I won't be tempted today, my girlfriend is over anyway. She got me the first volume of Love Hina cos we have been together a year. I was so impressed.

We just have to hope that Yanime release the volume soon.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 29, 2005)

hope my girldriend does that to me too. >_<

oh no..translations..noooohh..

must resist..oh my god its too strong.

help..akh.. X_X


----------



## SkriK (Jul 29, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> oh no..translations..noooohh..
> 
> must resist..oh my god its too strong.
> 
> help..akh.. X_X


Watch the animated ichigo while you wait. I did and i can ealesy resist the translations. >.< (barely)

^^ 100 posts.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah but the anime version is pretty terrible


----------



## aconks (Jul 29, 2005)

Amazing, u are amazing! Thx for that page manga links and infos!

*Spoiler*: __ 




 Next chapter please!

my comment:
-Toujou is really stupid ('til the last chapter translated manga) she didnt confess!
-manaka is a great loser, wait for toujou to confess him! 
-Satsuki is so so so so so agresive!
-Nishino?? birthday gift is a "date" with manaka?? It seems like a last "date", hehe!  

NB: If a girl want me to hang out because its her birthday, i will accept it. I can't refuse, 'cause it will tear her heart!

possibility:
-toujou 50% 
-nishino 35%
-satsuki 15%
-the others 0% (fans of "the others" dont dissappointed!, its still a possibility)

 Next chapter please!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh you are a bastard thanks for spoiling it


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

aconks, what is the point with that!!! At least put the whole reply of yours in a SPOILER TAG!!!

Man, what are you waiting for? I can see that you are still hanging around this thread!! Put the SPOILER TAG already!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

It's just he hasn't closed his broswer. He hasn't been active since he posted that.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 29, 2005)

Fixed . (:


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

Hehe, thanks pek.


----------



## Xanadus (Jul 29, 2005)

It's fun to see everyone still second guessing who Manaka will end up with....when the manga has already ended.
No offense wif this statement btw.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 29, 2005)

Wha! seems like I came in just after a spoil-cover up, was it bad? (showed too much)


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

Xanadus said:
			
		

> It's fun to see everyone still second guessing who Manaka will end up with....when the manga has already ended.
> No offense wif this statement btw.


Hehe, I know, but those guys here don't read the raw like us. We have to respect them for that. If you want to discuss about the raw, we can have a Spoiler tag discussion.



			
				SkriK said:
			
		

> Wha! seems like I came in just after a spoil-cover up, was it bad? (showed too much)


It was a big spoiler.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 29, 2005)

imo, you have to read it now. if you were spoiled =D


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese was the only who got spoiled.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 29, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> It was a big spoiler.


Was it about ichigo? If it was, and i wouldv'e read it...


I WOULDV'E CAME TO YOUR HOUSE ACONKS AND BURNED IT TO THE GROUND!!


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Was it about ichigo? If it was, and i wouldv'e read it...
> 
> 
> I WOULDV'E CAME TO YOUR HOUSE ACONKS AND BURNED IT TO THE GROUND!!


Yeah, it was about Ichigo 100%. BlueCheese must be very angry right now.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 29, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was about Ichigo 100%. BlueCheese must be very angry right now.


Dammit. That must've been really disappointing. I feel like -repping. But it isn't punishment enough.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

I only read the first line, so I just know what is gonna happen with Toujou but I am still very very angry


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I only read the first line, so I just know what is gonna happen with Toujou but I am still very very angry


That's good 'cause the next line was a bigger spoiler then that.


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 29, 2005)

*Chapter 141 *
-------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 

For those who are reading the anime source translations 141 is now out (135-140 is scattered on through the last couple of pages for people who are wondering where the others are)


----------



## SkriK (Jul 29, 2005)

AW MAN! NOW I REALLY WANNA READ!

PS: Hero kun, your avy is just wierd


----------



## blind51de (Jul 29, 2005)

<_< Don't know if this was broken in this thread or not. (END OF SERIES SPOILERS)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The manga is at its end. Tsukasa wins, and its as if the manga-ka flipped a coin for the result.


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, it probably is. The translation is feh =\


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 29, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> <_< Don't know if this was broken in this thread or not. (END OF SERIES SPOILERS)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeah, I know the ending, but there are to many user here that don't read the raw so that's why there were no point to post those spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't think that the mangaka flipped her coin, but don't you think that after ch 163, there were no way that Manaka and Toujou could ending up together? I happy that they are friends now and ending up with Nishino was great, better then ending up as a lonewolf.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah man I guess the thing I did read was pretty obvious anyway. But still was damn annoying. 



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but I meant the idiot that spoils ichigo for me would be glad that I wasnt with them face to face


Lol trust me that still applies.

You guys any idea how good the translation is? Cos that's what's important the dialouge.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok then I'll definately wait


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 29, 2005)

Daahh, you guys........Im definitely waiting, but with all this commotion, ill just die or stop coming to this thread until the release, it's almost unbearable......on top of that frustration this is only 1 of 5 other mangas im reading that hasn't been finished so I won't know the ending to this one either.....+4 others!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

You shouldn't stop coming to this thread because of the chance of spoilers. Spoilers should be marked properly


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You shouldn't stop coming to this thread because of the chance of spoilers. Spoilers should be marked properly


yea, all these spoilers are scaring me away


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOoooooo...............!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 29, 2005)

it's not the poilers necessarily, it's the temptation........I have a pretty strong will, but i can "feel the pressure rizing mon".


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah well there is no way i'm gonna read the raws i'm pretty good at stopping myself.


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

When you think about clicking a spoiler tag, punch yourself in the face.

Works for me


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Going back to the discussion about a friend stripping in front of you. What would you guys do if a friend sent you a sexy image of themselves? Would you keep it or delete it?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 29, 2005)

mmmmmmmm........MMMMMMMM.........HHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM........


That would change a lot of things as far as being friends.......Since you see it no matter if you keep it or not...and She KNOWS you saw it...since it was sent to you........

What would I do?  I prolly delete it.  I don't even keep regular pron on my comp, so why have a  pic of my close friend naked?  >_<


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

How about if it's not necesarily naked but in a sexy position


----------



## Nakor (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Going back to the discussion about a friend stripping in front of you. What would you guys do if a friend sent you a sexy image of themselves? Would you keep it or delete it?


is the friend hot?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 29, 2005)

oohh...hmmm, if i was dating someone at the time, then yah, i think i would delete it....
things like that are hard to expain to a girlfriend ya know..


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

fireball said:
			
		

> is the friend hot?


Yeah sure why not, and let's say your not in a relationship


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 29, 2005)

U guys still going on about that same question?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

I only asked it this evening so we haven't been talking about it that long.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea well thats a long time in forums lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Well if it was an active night yes I would agree with you but its only a few posts back.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 29, 2005)

Soo whens the next Ichigo 100% Episode gonna be done and subbed ne1 no?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmmm let me see........WHEN IT'S DONE!


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow thx would have never geussed that lol


----------



## aconks (Jul 29, 2005)

sorry, I dont mean to be a spoiler!


This isi maybe spoiler too:
Do u know what happen in chapter 167???
if 167 is the last chapter, its a bad news for toujou aya fans, include me too!
check this out:

Vapo Chill Seller

after read this, i really confused.


Not spoiler :
I'm still wating for next chapter!


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 29, 2005)

Huh really now


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow aconks, twice in one night you really are an idiot. Thanks for spoiling the end as well!


----------



## Nakor (Jul 29, 2005)

aconks said:
			
		

> Not spoiler :
> I'm still wating for next chapter!


that would be a spoiler



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah sure why not, and let's say your not in a relationship


i'd keep the picture. why the hell not? a hot friend sending me a sexy pic of herself is worth keeping, even if to just blackmail her later on it 

i'd also ask her to send me some more, or to reinact the pictures in front of me


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

fireball don't quote it, just makes it more likely for people to read it


----------



## Nakor (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> fireball don't quote it, just makes it more likely for people to read it


there i took out the one part


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 29, 2005)

aconks man, you gotta learn to use tags please

for spoilers (or anything that might even closely resemble one!!)  use the following in you post

(SPOILER)_you text here_(/SPOILER)  but replace the () with []   OK?

please understand this.

looks like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



see?  not that hard


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Cheers man. Not gonna help me or you though unfortunatly. I can't believe the guy can say sorry for one spoiler which didnt bother me too much. It was something I had basically guessed and then in the same post an absolutely huge spoiler that basically ruins the whole point of reading it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2005)

Is it true? :S


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hear volume 19 will be the last one in the Ichigo 100% series.  Which means like only 27 more chapters


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 29, 2005)

WTF is up with the spoilers?! 

edit: I guessed as much anyway. Bah. Oh well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2005)

balerion said:
			
		

> WTF is up with the spoilers?!



I did put up the spoiler tag, so I don't really see the problem...


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 29, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I did put up the spoiler tag, so I don't really see the problem...



I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 29, 2005)

button....button..............want to press button........Darg......*thinks about that sexy friend picture again*...ahhh that better..


----------



## Nakor (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Cheers man. Not gonna help me or you though unfortunatly. I can't believe the guy can say sorry for one spoiler which didnt bother me too much. It was something I had basically guessed and then in the same post an absolutely huge spoiler that basically ruins the whole point of reading it.


yea i know. that basically ruined the rest of the manga for me, unless it turns out not to be true.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Yep me too man. I knew it was gonna happen. I even said to Kira a while ago I bet some idiot is gonna spoil the ending. Stupid thing was I would have been in bed, but just as I was going I remembered I left my phone by my computer. Went down thought oh i'll just check the Ichigo thread. I will still read it cos thankfully he wasn't too specific. But man after everyone had a go at him for posting a spoiler, he does it again? I really don't understand it.

@Kira
From the way your talking it sounds as if you know what happens in the end.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yep me too man. I knew it was gonna happen. I even said to Kira a while ago I bet some idiot is gonna spoil the ending. Stupid thing was I would have been in bed, but just as I was going I remembered I left my phone by my computer. Went down thought oh i'll just check the Ichigo thread. I will still read it cos thankfully he wasn't too specific. But man after everyone had a go at him for posting a spoiler, he does it again? I really don't understand it.



no should've just went to bed. 

he says he's 19 too. thats hard to believe.


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmm I wonder if I should click the spoilers =\
[punches self in face]


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 29, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Hmm I wonder if I should click the spoilers =\
> [punches self in face]




i will join you

*keeps punching*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yep me too man. I knew it was gonna happen. I even said to Kira a while ago I bet some idiot is gonna spoil the ending. Stupid thing was I would have been in bed, but just as I was going I remembered I left my phone by my computer. Went down thought oh i'll just check the Ichigo thread. I will still read it cos thankfully he wasn't too specific. But man after everyone had a go at him for posting a spoiler, he does it again? I really don't understand it.
> 
> @Kira
> From the way your talking it sounds as if you know what happens in the end.



I think..I do, but then again it's merely speculation on my part. I hope I'm wrong...and if we made a bet about this you would have won big time :darn

I didn't think anynone was going to spoil it, let alone do it more than one :xp


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 29, 2005)

So what now...........And what'le happen to everyone after the manga is over the thread ends! *punches self*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2005)

*burns eye after clicking on link* :xp


I can't believe I just did that


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jul 29, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> So what now...........And what'le happen to everyone after the manga is over the thread ends! *punches self*



Look for more sappy romantic reading. 

Doesn't Takaya look like a buff Manaka?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 29, 2005)

Quick everone get an MIB memory erase pen!


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 29, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *burns eye after clicking on link* :xp
> 
> 
> I can't believe I just did that


Is it really that bad?


----------



## AmazinG (Jul 29, 2005)

LOL looks like a lot of spoilers just happened, i guess i won't scroll up to see what the fuss is about. Maybe a mod should come and put spoiler tags on for future viewers of this thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Is it really that bad?




I just ddidn't want to know, the ending and my blasted curiosity got the best of me..:darn 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and as for the ending...personally, it all depends on who you're more of a fan of...:sad


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 30, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> LOL looks like a lot of spoilers just happened, i guess i won't scroll up to see what the fuss is about. Maybe a mod should come and put spoiler tags on for future viewers of this thread.


Nah, theres spoiler tags.


And Kira, lol, that text you put in your spoiler tag isnt really a spoiler. (cant believe i clicked it anyway)


----------



## Nakor (Jul 30, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Nah, theres spoiler tags.


there are spoilers on the page before this without a tag


----------



## aconks (Jul 30, 2005)

I wonder which chapter, toujou do confession??

Do u guys realize, why every manga has an ambigue ending?? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember! Never hurt youself, it just a not real world, its manga world, anything can be happen since mangaka(writer) stand as GOD of ichigo100%!
I would never want read this kind of manga again, it will hurt myself if the ending so dissapointed! Now, I really dissapointed, maybe read another manga can redeem this feeling!:S 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Lilim kiss, the ending is no good too.
The heroine face like toujou aya and the hero like manaka junpei!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 30, 2005)

that's the first time ive had to put someone on my ignore list.......

the one thing you should've put in a spoiler tag you didn't (your first line), and according to Hero, the other two had no spoilers at all.....Try to learn the difference please.

Please try to respect other people in this thread!


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Did you read his spoiler tag? Man how can such a people be so annoying? Do he know what a spoiler means?

If you wanna know the part (which is the most annoying) of what he wrote in his spoiler:

_Remember! Never hurt youself, it just a not real world, its manga world, anything can be happen since mangaka(writer) stand as GOD of ichigo100%!_

EDIT: I really feel that this thread is full of hatred after the spoiler event.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 30, 2005)

...................just add him to an ignore list....if he can't contribute in a friendly and respectful way and follow forum rules he deserves not to be payed attention to.  

Sorry aconks, please understand forum rules and that everyone does not think like you.  Learning better English grammar might be a good idea too.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

That was better. Now, can we all go back to BlueCheese's stripping topic?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 30, 2005)

yah that reminds me, an anonomous sexy picture was sent to my friends phone once, and it was H - O - T, HOT!  But you couldn't see her face!  How frustrating!!  Having no idea who it was and the phone number blocked from the receiver.  That sucks.

What would you do for that?  Try to find out who it was or just leave it be?  with or with out dating someone currentyl.

<<<EDIT

Hey Scrik, when your done with that Nishino drawing you posted earlier, you should post it in the Nishino FC!  It looked like it was coming along nicely.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Hero_kun said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I probably try to confess to her: . Sending a sexy image of her only to me must means something right? She has revealed her feeling towards me.



Did I ever say you liked her? Or is it not important if shes hot?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Sure, the beauty part only counts as the first impression, (the friend must be attractive, though) but the second part it's the hard one, to get knowing her better. One can't judge her from the outside, the inside take time to get acknowledge.

Edit: I'll be busy all day, my family are holding a "private home makeover edition". So I'm sorry that it take time to discuss. The night is the only time I can hang out in front of my computer.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Would you ask someone out purely based on looks?


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

fireball said:
			
		

> i'd keep the picture. why the hell not? a hot friend sending me a sexy pic of herself is worth keeping, even if to just blackmail her later on it


hmm..blackmail. >_<



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Would you ask someone out purely based on looks?


thats the 'impulse' or a 'trigger' if you may put it.

yes i'd probably do.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

So personality doesn't matter as long as they look good?


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

thats why i said looks comes to me as a 'trigger'.

lets face it, most people consider looks, FIRST. kinda gives them a reason to ask the girl out in the first place. (of course there's love at first sight but thats an entirely different story)

after say, the initial hook up, you could assess the situation:

does she have the personality/brains to back up those looks?

so after spending time with each other, you begin to learn a lot about the person.

thats when you make another assessment:

to pursue or not to pursue?

in my case, i have known my girlfriend for 4 years before i decided to ask her out.

we were classmates even. =)

within that span of the time, i guess i could say i knda knew a lot about her already.

i know i liked her not only because of her looks, but she has the personality to back i up.

the juice was worth the squeeze. =)

my point? personality DOES matter. a LOT.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Would you go out with someone who had a great personality but not good looking?

Would you go out with someone who looked great but not a nice personality?


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Would you go out with someone who had a great personality but not good looking?



perhaps. 



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Would you go out with someone who looked great but not a nice personality?



dpends on the personality. i get turned off fast.

im confusing myself now. >_<

how bout you Blu, whats your take?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

I would go out with someone with a great personality and not that great looking as long as they didn't look amazingly bad.

I would never go out with someone who looked good but not nice personality


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

thats what i wanted to say hehe. =)

specially the 'they didn't look amazingly bad' part. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Out of the three main girls which would you go out with then?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2005)

dark_himura: Awesome, Rukawa animation. Where did you find it? 

OnT: It is known that its our animal instinct that drives us forward. If i see a hot chick i go talk to her and its just a huge plus if she has a great personality but what first gets me intrested is her looks.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Would you stick with her if it turned out she didnt have a nice personaility?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Would you stick with her if it turned out she didnt have a nice personaility?


Nope, unless im not going for a one night stand >.>


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

@pek
thanks. uhmm kinda forgot, it was a fansite.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Out of the three main girls which would you go out with then?



i want to go with all 3 of them!

uhmm lets see..

if i go out with tsukasa - im a kind of guy that needs to be pushed, and cant quite decide on where we are gonna go. seems she can take the lead..and ill follow wherever she goes. i think ill enjoy following her lol (im pathetic arent i)

if i go out with toujo - disaster in the making. i cant quite start a good and lively conversation, much more keeping one. with aya's shyness, whats going to happen is:
me: "uhmm aya.."
aya: "...what is it?"
me: "uh..nevermind."
*utter silence*

if i go out with satsuki - guess we have a lot to do, and i think im going to enjoy myself doing stuffwe both wanna do.

so i guess its a choice between tsukasa and satsuki..

hmm ill take tsukasa. =)


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Would you stick with her if it turned out she didnt have a nice personaility?


i wouldnt stick with her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Satsuki isn't realy my kind of girl. She's a bit too forcefull and demanding for me. 

Nishino and Toujou I probably would, Toujou is a bit shy though.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 30, 2005)

hmm how i wish i could date the three of them. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Dating more than one person just sounds like your asking for trouble.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2005)

Even though Aya is a bit shy, I'd still prefer her, but only slightly. I could see myslef going out with someone like Nishino, though


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah I think i'd prefer Toujou over Nishino slightly.


----------



## Styles (Jul 30, 2005)

No way i hate shy girls. Satsuki all the way.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

BlueCheese, of course it will be great if that girl have a great personality, however I'll believe that the look also play a part. If her beauty is or over average, then I'll go for her, but if her beauty is bad then it's better to leave her be as friend 'cause I won't find her attractive and it will hurt her even more if we were dating.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

I ask the same question to you hero, would you go out with a girl with a bad personality?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Of course not. I have been confess by a girl that I has known. She's not my friend but only from my parallell class. When I first saw her, I found out that she was attractive, but I was shy at that time. I didn't dare ask her out. However, she has always said many stupid thing to other people which hurts them. You know, mobing..... That's why, I said no.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

well good for you man I respect you for that


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

If I had said yes then, I'll be for sure a popular guy in school, but have can I be with someone who like to mobe the other. People's emotional can't play as tools!  When I said no, I became a unpopular guy right away... But it was worth it. Mobing is sure hard to win against.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Did you tell her why you said no? Man I'd rep you for that if I could but it won't let me.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Hmm, almost. I said that I don't like people like you.... if I remember it correctly, but I did remember that I didn't told her the reason directly.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh excellant, I would have loved to have seen her reaction.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Hehe, I turned away to catch the class so I couldn't see her reaction. She tough, though, but she didn't care what I said to her. She just kept mobing. 

We here in Norway dosen't have the same mobing system as in the U.S. After I dumbed her, I became a mobe victim. When her friends and herself came to mobe me, I'll just ignore them... If I were in the U.S, the mobe gang wouldn't accept it and I'll probably get my butt kicked.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 30, 2005)

I post this without reading the last 2 pages.
I see the word "spoiler" everywhere so i don't dare to read the posts.

Has anyone heard something about volume 16 release?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Nope, it comes when it's release. Why don't you check the frontpage at , if there is a news about Ichigo 100% vol 16, they'll tell you.

Back to the topic:
The stupid girl was the first and the last one that have tried to confess to me. This happen when I was in the junior high school, but now I am a college student and have a lot of friend, both girls and boys...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

What exactly do these gangs do?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

Calling me gay because I dumbed her (very original...). If I were to take back, it will for sure get more worse. Her in Norway, we don't like picking up fights. Sure, I know some martial arts technique, but they had more people.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Calling anyone gay and intending it as an insult is really wrong. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. People like that should just grow up.


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 30, 2005)

It's sure bring up some bad memories. You know, people are scare of those who are different from themself. That's why, they use the word gay as an ugly word.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah I know man, but the world is different. They gotta accept that if they wanna get anywhere in life.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 30, 2005)

ah, im a bit late but...

I would NEVER date (not even once) a girl with a bad/mean/conceited/snobby personality PERIOD.  I wouldn't even consider it.  It sickens me more than anything in the world that rotten people like that exist in such a beautiful body.  I have pretty high moral standards as well.  

as far as dating a real life Ichigo girl, someone like Nishino or Satsuki would be fun, but as stated by others, Toujo is too shy.  Shyness is alluring at first, but if it stays like that, it'll get boring fast.  Now that I think of it, Kozue might even be a little fun.....but out of the 4 she has no Idea what she wants becuase of inexperience with boys...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

That's a point, would you rather date someone who has never been in a relationship before, or someone who has been in loads?


----------



## Ninja48 (Jul 30, 2005)

lol Depends how many relationships.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That's a point, would you rather date someone who has never been in a relationship before, or someone who has been in loads?


prolly someone who has never been in one before. but i would not even look into this aspect if i had to choose between two girls like this. 

relating to the girl who hasn't been in one before, was she not in one because she didn't want to be, or was she to shy to get in one. there is a big difference. one would be like kozue or toujo(too shy) or nishino(could have been in one many times but chose not to until junpei). at least i think nishino didn't really date many guys until junpei.


----------



## Norb (Jul 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if the release by Yanime of the volumes 1-5 contain coloured pages?
click here for the link.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 31, 2005)

Id rather choose a less experienced girl, she has less expectations, and less experiences to compare to.  I hate being compared to other ex's.  Plus innocence is appealing to me because im a moralistic bastard.....is that an oxymoron?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah me too but what about if the girl had absolutely no idea of what goes in a relationship?


----------



## Hero kun (Jul 31, 2005)

Then both of the us just have to build it up from scrap. It takes time, you know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool man, I agree. I'd much rather go out with someone with less relationships.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 31, 2005)

@Hero-kun
respects for you man. =)

@topic
i guess, experience wouldn't matter to me. if the girl has dated a couple (not a heapload mind you) of times, it knda would be better for me because im a guy who hasn't been in the dating scene for like ages. until i met my gf that is.

as for the other case, i agree with valentine on his point about less expectations and less comparisons. it would also be a good opportunity for the both of us to learn the tumultous task that is dating. guess that would be fun. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Guys I'm gonna be on holiday now till the 13th. So I may still have access to the internet but I'll be posting a lot less. Hopefully for my sake Yanime doesn't release till after the 13th. I'd hate to miss all the discussion. Anyway have fun!


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 31, 2005)

About the thing that gay is normal..sorry guys but being gay ISN'T normal.

Why? cuz a girl and a guy is SUPPOSE to be whit each other....a guy and girl can make babys...did you ever see 2 guys making a baby? Did you ever see a guy pooping out a baby from his ass lol? ...

If Someone would call me a gay i would definitly get frustrated and just try to kick his ass or if he's just a jerk i would just laugh at him...But taking Gay as normal? no way i would do that!


They called you gay cuz you dumped you girl and those guys tho you were gay because of that somehow...it's stupid yeah...they just don,t know about the relation you two had personnaly and there just there to make trouble...you know karate or whatever? ...just shut them up then,(if there's alot of them just tell them they are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that dosent know how to defend themself except when they are whit there gangs(band?) maybe there's no violence at your town but why do you think there's so much insolents brats that think they can put there nose into everything there too?

loooots of bad typing in there sorry...You can just pass my text if you want 
And Btw i'm not a homphobe( is it ok in english?) ..i just don't think it's normal...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with being gay, who cares whether someone is gay or not. It should not be used as an insult.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 31, 2005)

i'm not saying that i care or i dosent care about someone being gay!! ...i'm saying that it AIN'T normal!! ...yeah truely i don't care that someone is gay unless he shows it very much or he's sweet talking to me...

but don't say that being gay is normal or not wrong....thats just dumb, cuz there something definitly wrong whit you if you are gay...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Thats your opinion man. We think differently, lets just leave it at that


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 31, 2005)

alright Blue have a good vacation!  Don't worry, I strongly think the 27 of Aug will be the day....so you won't miss anything.  

Yah, building a realtionship from scrap is WAY fun for me.  Making new memories is something cherishable and so are first time experiences b/c you'll always remember those the most.

Hmm, Homosexuality eh?  I don't think it's normal but I will not judge someone because of it, it only weakens my personality.  In business, labels like that and looking at things un-objevtively hurts efficiency and the social atmosphere.  

other than that the rest are my own opinions that Id rather not discuss.


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 31, 2005)

i made an avatar =D


----------



## Norb (Jul 31, 2005)

;___: they must have listened/saw something very nice ;___;


----------



## The Mist (Jul 31, 2005)

Just a random question, where is all the Ichigo 100% anime at?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 1, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Hmm, Homosexuality eh?  I don't think it's normal but I will not judge someone because of it, it only weakens my personality.  In business, labels like that and looking at things un-objevtively hurts efficiency and the social atmosphere.


I also think that gay isn't normal, but I have accepted that homosexual people to be a part of nature. *If* you find out that one of your friend were homosexual, will you see them in a different way and hanging less with that person?


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 1, 2005)

I know a guy that turned gay. He's still cool in my book.

Before I knew he was gay he stayed at my house for a week O_o lol My other friends questioned what he did at my house.



			
				xeoblade2k5 said:
			
		

> Just a random question, where is all the Ichigo 100% anime at?


Bittorents. I got a few from Episode 103


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

i got my anime from animesuki... but i still need to find a site for the ovas >_>


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 1, 2005)

*Chapter 142 *-------------- 

Page 01 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 02 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 03 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 04 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 05 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 06 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 07 : 网络传闻的最终大佬的机体ZGMF-X901S FORTUNE GUNDAM 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 
Page 20 : Link removed 

135-141 are  scattered on the last couple of pages


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 1, 2005)

Interesting...


----------



## Gaara-fan (Aug 1, 2005)

Where did AmazinG find the translated chapters?


----------



## CABLE (Aug 1, 2005)

o god this is probably the most addicting manga ever.  im on chapter 30 and i just can't stop myself.  I hear it gonna end in 2 weeks is this true?


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 1, 2005)

Ichigo 100% in Shounen Jump is over. The last chapter of Ichigo.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 2, 2005)

I got some PM's asking where the other chapters are on this thread saying they couldn't find them.

I thought i would make it easier by saying what pages they are on. So this is what chapters you'll find on what page of the previous chapters translated by the anime source i posted earlier

*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142* - posted on this page 88


*Chapter 143 *
-------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 
Page 20 : Link removed 
Page 21 : Link removed 
Page 22 : Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> I got some PM's asking where the other chapters are on this thread saying they couldn't find them.
> 
> I thought i would make it easier by saying what pages they are on. So this is what chapters you'll find on what page of the previous chapters translated by the anime source i posted earlier
> 
> ...




question...who's tranlating these latest chapters? :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

Typical I go away and this thread goes dead. Where is everyone?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Typical I go away and this thread goes dead. Where is everyone?




Looks, like you didn't see my last post...

*was gone for a very long time as well*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah hi man, how are thing's going? You back now properly? I see you read some stuff ahead? Man I can't beleive you did that but oh well, I understand


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah hi man, how are thing's going? You back now properly? I see you read some stuff ahead? Man I can't beleive you did that but oh well, I understand




Going alright...just finishing my final exams 

Although...I'm not sure who translated the chapters (beyond 135) so..I've peeked but I don't believe I've spoiled my enitre manga reading experience. I'm still dutifully waiting for the next volume release


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

You gonna carry on reading them? When is your final exam? My reading experience has been slightly spoilt from that idiot a few days ago. But i'm still gonna wait for the release. I noticed some Ichigo fans are being idiots again. There delaying the release even further.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You gonna carry on reading them? When is your final exam? My reading experience has been slightly spoilt from that idiot a few days ago. But i'm still gonna wait for the release. I noticed some Ichigo fans are being idiots again. There delaying the release even further.




My last final was yesterday, so I'm free to read the manga to my heart's content. I too was spoiled by that poster awhile back, but I'm trying not to let it get to me


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 2, 2005)

eh? back already.....man, one week for Blue Cheese really means like one day, lol.
This thread will never die!!  Just, sleep for a day or two...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not back I'm in France. But i'm staying with a friend who has broadband. At least for the first week. I'm talking to my girlfriend online so I may as well check the forums.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'm not back I'm in France. But i'm staying with a friend who has broadband. At least for the first week. I'm talking to my girlfriend online so I may as well check the forums.




Good thing too...this thread has been kind of silent...

But as Valentine, pointed out it's been kept alive..but barely. Hopefully it should puck up when the volume becomes available. Hopefully it will come out before my fall semster starts, because I'll be really busy then. :xp


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 2, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Good thing too...this thread has been kind of silent...
> 
> But as Valentine, pointed out it's been kept alive..but barely. Hopefully it should puck up when the volume becomes available. Hopefully it will come out before my fall semster starts, because I'll be really busy then. :xp




well I haven't founded Volume 16 yet although I heard several time they released it already -_-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

Kitaouji Satsuki said:
			
		

> well I haven't founded Volume 16 yet although I heard several time they released it already -_-




That's weird...I haven't noticed any release. Then again someone else could be translating it, but I'm not sure about the quality of the translations of that's the case. I'm not sure what to do :xp


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

It will definately pick up when the volume comes out. We have just run out of stuff from the last volume to talk about. I mean we did discuss it a lot. I'm hoping it comes out the day I get back from holiday. Cos then I can discuss it plenty.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 2, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's weird...I haven't noticed any release. Then again someone else could be translating it, but I'm not sure about the quality of the translations of that's the case. I'm not sure what to do :xp




Well I have a official website where I get my volumes and they said there volume 16 came out, so I checked everywhere, but no place had it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

which site?


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 2, 2005)

hmmm, think they cleaned it up fast now again......they now say there are 16 volumes in Japan -_- when I checked they said it was out already.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 2, 2005)

yah hopefully ill get to read it before or a week or two after my fall semester starts, it'll be too hectic to discuss at that point.  Plus I'll be depressed because I am once again reminded of how poor a college student really is....


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

Tell me about it man, I had to give up £250 worth of work last week too. Although I say that I don't regret it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Tell me about it man, I had to give up ?250 worth of work last week too. Although I say that I don't regret it.




Yeah..working is going to be really difficult since not only do I have a full class schedule, but I have to complete an internship and work at least 20 hours at my job. Plus I have to get ready to graduate this winter. It's going to be hard to discuss and browse forums when I don't have time. So hopefully the manga will come out soon.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 3, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah..working is going to be really difficult since not only do I have a full class schedule, but I have to complete an internship and work at least 20 hours at my job. Plus I have to get ready to graduate this winter. It's going to be hard to discuss and browse forums when I don't have time. So hopefully the manga will come out soon.




yup hope so aswell, then you and I can discuss it all on AIM again like we use to do when we started with this manga/anime


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 3, 2005)

school starts in a month for me but i'm not worrying, my school is so laid back i don't even work hard and i easily get good grades :] but still the fact stands the we need more ichigo 100%... T_T it's so depressing


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 3, 2005)

Dam, I was gona for like a weekend and its grown 20 pages.......this thread is growing hugely, it'd be funny if its trun into a subforum.....hahahaha....So whats up in the world of ichigo?


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 3, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Dam, I was gona for like a weekend and its grown 20 pages.......this thread is growing hugely, it'd be funny if its trun into a subforum.....hahahaha....So whats up in the world of ichigo?




not muchthey last part has been discussed already and everyone is hoping on everyday that they might release volume 16, but it still hasn't happend


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 3, 2005)

Why is everyone asking for volume 16 all the time? It come when it's ready. Sure it's frustration, but as you know, this season is perfect for a vacation. That's why it take time.

Can't someone find some topic to discuss about, my head is all empty right now after a hard day.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 3, 2005)

FMA Movie Site
have fun ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 3, 2005)

The manga is far superior to the anime. It goes into much more detail, and the character development is so much better.

@Hero
I forget the number of times I have told people to be patient. Like you say it is holiday season. People are not gonna wanting to be spending time translating.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 3, 2005)

Ah man quite a few people in this thread read the manga in one night. It's just that addictive.

Everyone that reads the manga first, absolutely hates the anime. But people that watch the anime first often like it. Trust me the manga goes on a lot longer and it just flows much nicer.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 3, 2005)

It's much like a book converted into a film. The manga is how the author originally intended it. Ichigo is good for me because of the character development and the mangaka's ability to keep it interesting after so long. I feel that the creators of the anime just aren't able to do it as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> school starts in a month for me but i'm not worrying, my school is so laid back i don't even work hard and i easily get good grades :] but still the fact stands the we need more ichigo 100%... T_T it's so depressing




Yeah, I know what you mean. I've spent so much time on anime and manga this summer and yet I'm on track to get straight A's once again this semester 
I don't know if that's good thing or bad thing 

I'm just hoping volume 16 comes out before the fall semester starts, because with a part-time job, full course load, an internship, job searching  and getting ready for graduation it will leave me little time to read manga and eatch anime :xp


----------



## GodofDeath (Aug 3, 2005)

i wanna download it not view it online. directanime doesnt work for me


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 3, 2005)

Ahhhhh.....Misuzu in a bra.....She one of my favorite characters.....

anyways I get my D/L's from 

You can D/L whole Vols instead of single ch.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 4, 2005)

Here ya go
(Since i got a lot of PM's asking where the previous chapters were)
*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142, 143* - posted on page 88

*Chapter 144 *
--------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 

*Chapter 145 *
--------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It's much like a book converted into a film. The manga is how the author originally intended it. Ichigo is good for me because of the character development and the mangaka's ability to keep it interesting after so long. I feel that the creators of the anime just aren't able to do it as well.




Yeah...it's usually the case with most manga (or book) turned into anime (movie). I can't say how many times I was disappointed when reading a book the watching a movie (i.e. Jurassic Park :xp).

I watched Naruto anime first (about close to 94 episodes) before reading the manga. The manga is great, but I still like the anime better ( well the first 2 or 3 seasons anyways) And I ended up reading the Ichigo Manga first and was already looking for flaws in the anime, so I didn'y give myself a chance to fully appreciate the anime (yep..I'm a bit biased...). So the order is important in most (but not all) cases.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 4, 2005)

^ AmazinG I love you man



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh.....Misuzu in a bra.....She one of my favorite characters.....
> 
> anyways I get my D/L's from
> 
> You can D/L whole Vols instead of single ch.



I sort of dislike Misuzu a little. Even though she do look kinda cute..


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 4, 2005)

You gotta understand me though...Im currently chasing a chick whose ranked Number 1 four times running as the national female amateur boxing champ..... for some reason I find being yelled at for not being good enough during exercises and being hit a turn on......and she's stranely cute for a female boxer....Im just weird.....or a masochist

I guess Misuzu is a representation of that.....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 4, 2005)

Yay, hurray for AmazinG!! I'm been waiting for ch 145, which is one of my favorite chapters!! Thanks man!



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> You gotta understand me though...Im currently chasing a chick whose ranked Number 1 four times running as the national female amateur boxing champ..... for some reason I find being yelled at for not being good enough during exercises and being hit a turn on......and she's stranely cute for a female boxer....Im just weird.....or a masochist
> 
> I guess Misuzu is a representation of that.....


Have you make a move yet?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 4, 2005)

Ever read the manga Katsu?

I guess my move would consist of being better than her at boxing.....I don't want to live with the fact that she could kick more ass than me... but other than that no.....Her father is my coach!  I gotta ease into this....it's gonna be a while.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 4, 2005)

Katsu? Never heard of it. 

You gotta be careful with the coaches daughter man. But by all means go for her!


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 4, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Ever read the manga Katsu?
> 
> I guess my move would consist of being better than her at boxing.....I don't want to live with the fact that she could kick more ass than me... but other than that no.....Her father is my coach!  I gotta ease into this....it's gonna be a while.


Ouch, it sure will take a while before you can make a move. However, isn't it her life? You shouldn't be afraid of her father because it's her decision, not her father? 

A tips for you, be sure to get to knowing her better before you confess to her


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 4, 2005)

but Im shyyyyyyyyy......and she just turned 17...(can't believe she's national champ and younger than me...) so she isn't legal.....her father can still pretty much have control, but he's pretty nice, but.....it's still nerve racking....just boxing each other.....as if the thought of being punched in the face isn't enough...

And I REALLY recommend any manga written by Adachi Mitsuru.  Katsu(a boxing romance), Slow step(another boxing romance), H2, and touch are all really great, but the artwork is a little old school.  He seems to write quite a bit of high school sport romances, which is right up my alley.

Arg....to think I still don't know what's past ch 135.....Ill wiat until Aug 27, but if not by then, Im gonna break and read those that AmazinG provided....
*punches self*


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 4, 2005)

Katsu, huh? Where can I download it?

Beeing shy is a bad thing, isn't it (I'm also have a shy personality)? Hehe, but won't it be worth it if you could get a chance to talk to her a bit? You two are from the same club, so the chance that she'll talk to you will be high.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 4, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> but Im shyyyyyyyyy......and she just turned 17...(can't believe she's national champ and younger than me...) so she isn't legal.....her father can still pretty much have control, but he's pretty nice, but.....it's still nerve racking....just boxing each other.....as if the thought of being punched in the face isn't enough...
> 
> And I REALLY recommend any manga written by Adachi Mitsuru.  Katsu(a boxing romance), Slow step(another boxing romance), H2, and touch are all really great, but the artwork is a little old school.  He seems to write quite a bit of high school sport romances, which is right up my alley.
> 
> ...



Just give in..  it's really is something especially the last translated chapter AmazinG posted!  lol

PS. Oh btw, do you know this boxing anime? I heard a boxing anime from long time ago, and I forgot all about it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 4, 2005)

Man the best thing you can do is just be yourself. Don't try and be someone your not, it will only cause complications later.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 4, 2005)

of course of course!  That's my motto! 

****Holds off on ch 136-145****

*Barely*.............:S


----------



## iaido (Aug 4, 2005)

Okay, I've read the volumes and can say the ending isn't what I expected.


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 4, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> of course of course!  That's my motto!
> 
> ****Holds off on ch 136-145****
> 
> *Barely*.............:S


The translation for it is good enough 

You should just hold off from text spoilers, cause those are the true screw-everything-up-for-you kinda spoilers.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 4, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> The translation for it is good enough
> 
> You should just hold off from text spoilers, cause those are the true screw-everything-up-for-you kinda spoilers.


There's this one word thats kinda been bothering me in the translation.


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 4, 2005)

Theyres a few that bother me, but eh. Its not really a spoiler if it isnt translated as well. Although a good translation would improve your experience reading it and stuff. Blah


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 5, 2005)

ValentineTheory, if you were dating her, won't you be, like a bother for her training? She'll may be thinking more of you and got soften with her training. Then the big problems comes, her father.......


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 5, 2005)

Would somone recommend me a good PNG viewer. I'm using ACDSee 7.0, but it is only a trial version (and i can't get a good crack for it  ).

I've read upto the volume 4 already, and i agree that the manga is a lot better than the anime. Tsukasa is a totally different person in the manga than in the anime.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 5, 2005)

> ValentineTheory, if you were dating her, won't you be, like a bother for her training? She'll may be thinking more of you and got soften with her training. Then the big problems comes, her father.......




well usually females train with females and males with males....if anything we are short on female boxers so they train with males..which is a usually considered a step up because of the weight and strength difference (Im about 142 a junior welter weight, she's 119...) so I'll be the one going soft as far as strength (but not technique obviously, she's been doin this long before me),  and I doubt that she'll go soft...if anything (from her experience) she'll work me harder so I don't get beat up in a real match if she really cared that much....Heh, that's a fighters logic.

As far as fathers go......No matter who the father is, they al act defensive of course..there's not much I can do but show my good qualities through training and...well...sweet talk.


As far as a PNG viewer, I use Kodak Easy Share...and Hells Yeah the manga is better!


----------



## spaztik (Aug 5, 2005)

ok well hope it works out for u im kinda bored of life atm after coiming hom from colorado and thinking about lots of things but i love boxing been watching it for ever it seems, never tried it cuz  i was into soccer but my parents got divorced and i stopped but now im prolly gunna try it if my hand ever heals from punching my old monitor and breaking 2 fingers and almost severiung 3 nerves in the middle of my hand lolzors at me =P~. But yea why is ichigo so late? didnt somebody say it would be out or sumthing before august? it u guys talked about dis alrdy me sorry!

ok yea i forgot about ur whole relationship thing, the one thing u wanna do is this. Does she hav a bf? its the answer is no then proceed if its yes then just stay where u are and bide ur time or go fall in love somewhere else. Next dont make her make the first move thats 99% bad unless she is like a female right activist or somthing like female power, Then wait till she gives u a hint like yea you will see it. Then the whole deal with the father, either go with the upfront approach and make it obvious u like her or... wait till the relationship is advanced enough so he cant do shit. Thats basically ur options also the whole first approach thing try asking her out for a jog or sumtin it always works for me, unless she is listening to music then u just gatta go for it when u get a chance.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 5, 2005)

Heh, asking her out to a jog is actually a really great idea!! Thanks i never thought about that.  (though I can only run about 3 miles 7 mins each, she might be able to do more, so I may look stupid).  

Yah, we discussed why it was late, but we don't know for sure why.  Probably its summer and they might've taken a break, and also some people in their forums pissed them off for nagging too much about it.  But considering how near it is to the end and all, Im kinda glad it's slowed down a bit, I don't wanna finish it all in one hour and be like "Well, that's it...?"


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 5, 2005)

There are several reasons Yanime have given as to why it's taking a while.

1. Ichigo fans are still being idiots and pissing off Yanime. They keep having a go at Yanime for it taking so long and Yanime keeps saying that while Ichigo fans do this, they will delay the release.

2. It is the Summer, many of their staff have Summer jobs, people don't want to be spending their time translating manga. So less time is being spent translating.

3. Yanime hired some staff that were assigned to translate. A lot of these staff either dissapeared or didn't do any work apparently.

So yeah just be patient. I have a feeling now that Volume 17 is out in Japan they might wait a bit and have a double release. They are providing a free service so they can take as long as they like. We have no right to complain.


----------



## Codde (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm well it seems people only read the volume releases. But anyways, same scanslator who released the LQ scanslation of 135 has released up to 145.


----------



## spaztik (Aug 5, 2005)

o, is that so. Well not a big deal i mean im gunna let up on my manga / anime when school starts here in a week so once its christmas i might finally be able to find another good long series somewhere but valentine another hint for u weeeeee, if she does something different like change her hair style or boxing style or somthing like that, that took time to do you might wanna compliment it or at least show that u noticed it. And also NEVER EVER EVER EVER!!!! ask her out while boxing and i mean ever thats like a taboo, trust me lol i tried it, didnt work out to well for me. Also you could ask for tutoring which shows you respect her almighty women hood and that stuffzors or you could always just pull the ole "Wanna catch a bite to eat after practice? / Wanna go get some drinks?" thing, that usually also helps break the ice just my 2c x like ramble


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 6, 2005)

I've just finished reading the 14th volume of the manga, and I am thoroughly depressed. I felt such sorrow for Satsuki and Nishino. Their characters are both so beautiful, it was just so painful to read the manga at times. :sad 

Overall, I've found the series fantastic. I realise now how crappy the anime series is. They could've done so much more with the series.

Kawashita Mizuki, you are a genius!

...
I can't stop thinking about this series though. How am I suppose to play a gig tonight when I'm in this dispondent mood? *SIGH* ... even my CSS skills are slipping because of it


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 6, 2005)

*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142, 143* - posted on page 88
*chapter 144, 145* - posted on page 90

*Chapter 146 *
---------------- 

Page 01 :   http://ranobe.sakuratan.com/up/updata/up49833.jpg 
Page 02 :   http://ranobe.sakuratan.com/up/updata/up49833.jpg 
Page 03 :   http://ranobe.sakuratan.com/up/updata/up49833.jpg 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed


----------



## Lingz (Aug 6, 2005)

Has anyone finished this manga? The mangas finished, but it's still not all translated in english, but for those who want to know the ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



 MANAKA ENDS UP WITH NISHINO, ZOMG!!!!! NOT TOJOU, BUT NISHINO ZOMFG!!!! 




Don't know if this is old news or not, but It dosent seem like anyone has been discusing this in the thread, or not??


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, the news is old. Many of us here don't read the raw version so tha'ts why the ending topic hasn't yet been discussed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 About the ending with Nishino, did you like it?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 6, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Yeah, the news is old. Many of us here don't read the raw version so tha'ts why the ending topic hasn't yet been discussed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've alawys been chearing for Nishino x Manaka from the start of the Manga, but I've ALWAYS thought that if he did end up with someone, it will definitely be AYA. It's really shocking that he dosent end up with the girl he first meets, and I've always looked at Nishino as a girl that is just in the story to develop Manaka's character, but above all, I really thought the ending was good. Nishino deserves Manaka for all means, and it's more realistic compared to the typical Harem endings. It still felt abit rushed, but I liked it overall


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 6, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I've alawys been chearing for Nishino x Manaka from the start of the Manga, but I've ALWAYS thought that if he did end up with someone, it will definitely be AYA. It's really shocking that he dosent end up with the girl he first meets, and I've always looked at Nishino as a girl that is just in the story to develop Manaka's character, but above all, I really thought the ending was good. Nishino deserves Manaka for all means, and it's more realistic compared to the typical Harem endings. It still felt abit rushed, but I liked it overall



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I agree with you there. However, after ch 163, we all will know that there were no chance that Aya and Junpei could be a couple. Pairing up with Nishino in the end was better then make Manaka to a lonewolf. I was totally in shock about the ending too..


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 6, 2005)

[punches self in face]
=\ Damn spoilers. Musnt click


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 6, 2005)

man.. how many chapters left til the ending


----------



## kapao818 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks amazingG. :


----------



## mageofdeath (Aug 7, 2005)

I love you amazing...


----------



## iaido (Aug 7, 2005)

Amazing, can you zip the chapters/volumes?  I'm too lazy to go one-by-one.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 7, 2005)

I've read the last chapter of the series, and besides being totally surprised by the ending, I have to say this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




It actually makes a lot of sense that Manaka ends up with Nishino. Their relationship is the most developed out of all of Manaka's relationships. There were a lot of chapters volumes dedicated to Nishino (compared to Toujo & Satsuki). It is sad though, I think everyone was expecting Manaka to FINALLY snag Toujo. I suspected that Manaka & Toujo's relationship was based more on respect for each other's dream than love. But I always hoped that they would find a way around it.
Oh well 




Great series though. I am going to read through the chapters again. If I win the Lotto, I'm going to buy the anime rights for the series from whomever did the current one, and redo the whole thing. Properly. With a lot more ecchi. .. and better animation.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> man.. how many chapters left til the ending


The ending ends at ch 167. That's many left



			
				Ainsin said:
			
		

> I've read the last chapter of the series, and besides being totally surprised by the ending, I have to say this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it's kind of sad isn't? I were also hoping that Aya and Manaka would ending up with each other, but that couldn't happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey guys, how is everyone doing? I see the only stuff that has really been discussed since I came on a few days ago is the raw ending. Oh well this thread has really died down. Still hopinh for Ichigo to come out on the 13th! Perhaps wishful thinking.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hey guys, how is everyone doing? I see the only stuff that has really been discussed since I came on a few days ago is the raw ending. Oh well this thread has really died down. Still hopinh for Ichigo to come out on the 13th! Perhaps wishful thinking.


Yeah, everyone are waiting patiently for vol 16.

Why is that always, in the manga though, that the guy always save the girl from trouble to win the girl's heart? Like when Manaka sacrifice himself for rescue Nishino from the guys who always were surounding her after school. The guy is always the hero. The same go for I''s and other romance manga. It's sure a cheap way for the author to make them get together again, don't you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, I absolutely hate romance storys that are predictable. Basically like most western romance storys. 

It's just an easy way of showing affection.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 7, 2005)

As BlueCheese says, it is a cheesy way to get people to like each other. I guess it is a physical way to say that 'I'll be there to protect you'. Manaka saved Nishino, Satsuki & Kozue... and all fell in love with him because of it. Can you say 'lack of realism'?

I have saved a woman from a potential accident, but all I received was a 'thank you'. Where is my love? Where is my romance? Damn you Manaka!


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah, I absolutely hate romance storys that are predictable. Basically like most western romance storys.
> 
> It's just an easy way of showing affection.



Yeah, its no fun when its always the predictable ending.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 7, 2005)

A bit off topic, but I noticed this when I was trawling through animenfo.com:


It would seem that there is a Jump Fiesta 2004 for Ichigo 100%. This is the first time I've ever heard of this. Do you think it is real... or a glitch? Could someone verify this?


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 7, 2005)

No its old.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> As BlueCheese says, it is a cheesy way to get people to like each other. I guess it is a physical way to say that 'I'll be there to protect you'. Manaka saved Nishino, Satsuki & Kozue... and all fell in love with him because of it. Can you say 'lack of realism'?
> 
> I have saved a woman from a potential accident, but all I received was a 'thank you'. Where is my love? Where is my romance? Damn you Manaka!


Talk about lack of realism. Those romance-mangaka should do something more original. It's fine to take the "I'll proctect you no mater what" in a action plot, but in romance, it's not realistic.

*Great news everyone, Yanime is gonna release Ichigo 100% this week!!! Check there site by pressing my Yanime banner for more detail.*


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome news. I was wondering (but dare not ask) when the next volume of Ichigo was coming out. HQ all the way!

Yeah, the way the romance occurs in Ichigo is quite unrealistic. I thought the whole 'love at first sight' with Toujo was also a bit cliched, but it was probably the most original out of all of them... next to Manaka's 'pull-up' declaration (that was just hilarious).

How would you introduce romance between 2 characters? I'm stumped right now :S


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't know, I have never thought about that before. Hmm..... any confession tips?


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 7, 2005)

I haven't read a lot of romance mangakas, so I don't know if this is original or not. This is my own personal experience.

I play a couple of gigs for a cover band every month, I decided to confess to a girl by dedicating a romantic song to her. The relationship never really worked out, but it certainly did the trick. Unfortunately, I can't use that method until I'm 100% sure I want to be with that person.

Is that original?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm... I don't know if that original or not, but it's sure win the girls heart. It's dosen't matter in real life if it's original or not, but in a manga, the original counts (mine opinion).


----------



## Sakurako (Aug 7, 2005)

Most of the romantic manga's out there is pretty boring. But some people say this is quite good. Well, is it?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

yeah, it's great. However, Ichigo 100% was my first romance manga, that's why it's my favorite. It contain alot of ecchi scene, but that is just a bonus for us. You should read it, I recommand it, but read it and judge it for youself.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 7, 2005)

Ainsin, why did you delete your post? So what if it was the same response, it's better if more people are responsing the same reply.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 7, 2005)

*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142, 143* - posted on page 88
*chapter 144, 145* - posted on page 90
*chapter 146* - posted on page 92

*Chapter 147 *
--------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 7, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> A bit off topic, but I noticed this when I was trawling through animenfo.com:
> 
> 
> It would seem that there is a Jump Fiesta 2004 for Ichigo 100%. This is the first time I've ever heard of this. Do you think it is real... or a glitch? Could someone verify this?


Just in case u wanna DL the OVA,


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 7, 2005)

yah, as the most dicussed manga in 2nd floor library, it's gotta be pretty good....Ichigo 100%, Katsu!, and Hajime no Ippo are my fave's.

Ill be startin on I"s pretty soon becuase of the constant comparison w/ ichigo.  

Try Lilim Kiss too!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 7, 2005)

the OVA....prepare for story line deviation....


----------



## spaztik (Aug 7, 2005)

so far my fav is probably katsu and whats that one o yea touch beacuse im a sports nut <3 but yeas anyway wazzaaaaaaaaa i just got kicked off the team i was begged to join beacuse i decided to fake an injury instead of going running yay me! lol i was tired had stayed up all night reading manga ! <3 so yea ichigo has died down which is kind of sad but its still great, although i think you have to be a guy understand the comedy which is put into it. So its pretty biased on that imo but yea valentine can u pm on ur fav manga since u <3 katsu and i <3 katsu maybe i could pick up a good manga from u anyway peace out


----------



## iaido (Aug 8, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> so far my fav is probably katsu and whats that one o yea touch beacuse im a sports nut <3 but yeas anyway wazzaaaaaaaaa i just got kicked off the team i was begged to join beacuse i decided to fake an injury instead of going running yay me! lol i was tired had stayed up all night reading manga ! <3 so yea ichigo has died down which is kind of sad but its still great, although i think you have to be a guy understand the comedy which is put into it. So its pretty biased on that imo but yea valentine can u pm on ur fav manga since u <3 katsu and i <3 katsu maybe i could pick up a good manga from u anyway peace out


You sure that mairjuana had nothing to do with it?


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 8, 2005)

Hero-kun said:
			
		

> Great news everyone, Yanime is gonna release Ichigo 100% this week!!! Check there site by pressing my Yanime banner for more detail.



yey! great news!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 8, 2005)

damn.....that means my predction was off....oh well, now I can finally read the official un-official release!  (man I totally didn't see that edit in Hero's post >_<)


----------



## spaztik (Aug 8, 2005)

iadio i havent eaten in 15 hours and im tired shit on account that due to some circumstances i havent been able to sleep in 2 days now almost so i has all on a sugar high cuz i had an ass load o coffee and to make matters worse my eye is still unusable on account of swelling so i cant sleep so bight me


----------



## iaido (Aug 8, 2005)

spaztik said:
			
		

> iadio i havent eaten in 15 hours and im tired shit on account that due to some circumstances i havent been able to sleep in 2 days now almost so i has all on a sugar high cuz i had an ass load o coffee and to make matters worse my eye is still unusable on account of swelling so i cant sleep so bight me


Your post was marginally comprehensible.  Yeah, you're high.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 8, 2005)

Can we please not start a flame war and take everything in jest?  We were flame free for a while now.....This is not Maddox mission for crying pete......


----------



## spaztik (Aug 8, 2005)

but but he started it /cry o wells anyway lets be friends <3


----------



## CABLE (Aug 8, 2005)

Why is it called Ichigo 100%? Im only on chapter 41 so if its a spoiler don't tell me.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 8, 2005)

Because Ichigo means Strawberry, is that enough explanation?


----------



## CABLE (Aug 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Because Ichigo means Strawberry, is that enough explanation?




O ya cuz in Bleach Ichigo's got red hair so that would make since but hes actually got orange hair.

Hopefully when Ichigo 100% is licensed its not changed to Strawberry 100%.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Great news about the release. Please say it is near the end of the week so I don't miss too much discussion. I get back from holiday Saturday night you see. 

But yeah the wait is over hopefully. It will be 3 months tomorrow since the last release. You look back in this thread not too many of the people have been here since last release.


----------



## spaztik (Aug 8, 2005)

i was i think woot~


----------



## iaido (Aug 8, 2005)

Yanime has released Volume 16:

Fix You Video (RealPlayer Format)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Snap!   Finally!!!  Nice find Iaido.  Let the reading commence.....


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 8, 2005)

poor toujou.. *sob*

Well I read the whole vol. from yanime. What do you think of it?

I certainly bring Nishino and Jumpei closer together and Toujou and him tearing apart. Oh and Satsuki was super tempting in the volume too. WHAT WILL BE THE CONCLUSION OF THE CONFUSION IN THESE RELATIONSHIPS?! STAY TUNED & FIND OUT! (sorry with the caps, I'm bored )


----------



## iaido (Aug 8, 2005)

Or you can just read the LQ chapters.  The translations don't appear to be all that different.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 8, 2005)

Do we ever get to see Sotomura's eyes?


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Tsukasa!!


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Do we ever get to see Sotomura's eyes?


Nope...

Waiting for the downloading to be finish now.:


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 9, 2005)

mmmm, Im on ch141 now.....I don't think Ill be able to finish reading for today (gotta copy some music and naruto episodes for my lil bros...)  But so far, I like the service the mangaka provided even though it's still as ambiguous as ever.  hoi.........There were also some really nice colored pictures too, might post a couple as long as they don't spoil anything.....


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 9, 2005)

Just read through Volume 16, and it was pretty well done. The HQ is a lot better, but I thought the wording was a little weird at times.

Anybody else fall for Nishino now? She is so cute in this volume!


----------



## Lunar (Aug 9, 2005)

This Volume was a huge downer for Toujou fans IMO 
Im really sad now T______T


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Just accept fate Lunar 
This volume was awesome for Tsukkie


----------



## Lunar (Aug 9, 2005)

Tsu is a hoe >_>


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 9, 2005)

waiiiiiiiiiiiiit! i havent finished downloading it yet! T_T

ok gimme a couple of minutes..

=)


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> Tsu is a hoe >_>


IS NOT!!
omfg
die!!


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> Tsu is a hoe >_>


Why is she a ho? Can you defend your comment? She's just in love with Manaka.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 9, 2005)

..............
.......................
..............................
DAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!

I can't believe after all this waiting it's yet ANOTHER cliff hanger...This manga shortens my life span....

I just got done running 3 miles...and after reading that, I think I almost had a stroke.
Manaka you sure have done it this time.....

@Lunar:  You know you wanna join the Nishino FC.............give in.........giiiiivveee iiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn................

And if we're talkin hoes here Satsuki ESPECIALLY fit the bill this time around.  Didn't know women could 
*Spoiler*: __ 



rape men!  Oooooh, Satsuki, you're naughty!  I really wanna know how they were gonna illustrate a tongue kiss too (in America it's called a french kiss)


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Why is she a hoe? Can you defend your comment? She's just in love with Manaka.


He's just joking ^__^
besides he loves Tsu .. he jsut doesn't know it yet


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

His statement is just to harsh for me, although I know that he was just kidding.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 16 discussion_ 




Ah guys, that was a great volume for Nishino. That confession was brilliant. I thought before this volume that I wanted Nishino to get him but now I definately do. She finally confessed!

No news yet though on France, is she still going?

After that volume Nishino has to be the favourite, but the Mangaka does like to swing between girls on different volumes.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Volume 16 discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _regarding to the question_ 



Yes, she is still planning on that


----------



## Lingz (Aug 9, 2005)

Volume 16 is out!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmmm that could make things very interesting indeed


----------



## GodofDeath (Aug 9, 2005)

cant get vol 15 at souhaku scans to work it leads me back to the homepage thingy. and its not like directmanga is any use too


----------



## iaido (Aug 9, 2005)

You mean a "ho"

A hoe is a garden/farming tool.  Anyway, I thought Volume 16 was a nice change of pace than other harem mangas.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 9, 2005)

Another cliffhanger ending although another great volume. Now comes waiting time again for the next volume *ugh* :sad


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 9, 2005)

GodofDeath, you reason you can't download is because your firewall settings are blocking you.  You must either turn off your firewall or reduce your firewall settings to be able to download.  That happened to me too >_<.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Another cliffhanger ending although another great volume. Now comes waiting time again for the next volume *ugh* :sad


The serie hasn't ended yet, so of course there will always be cliffhangers:


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh I have to say, wasn't it brilliant how Misuzu showed a soft side


----------



## GodofDeath (Aug 9, 2005)

uh i aint got a firewall


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Do you have windows xp? You could have that firewall turned on


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 9, 2005)

^^^^^Really?  Hmmm.  Best to find another place to download it from i guess...

I yah, Im lovin the Misuzu    Slowly but surely she gets to be more open and....well....humane lol.  You forget sometimes that she is an underclassman.


EDIT<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Did anyone else find the cover art for "What I Really Want" kinda strange with Nishino looking like she just got raped by a poorly trained nurse?  I found it disturbing....cute......but mosty disturbing.....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Did anyone else find the cover art for "What I Really Want" kinda strange with Nishino looking like she just got raped by a poorly trained nurse?  I found it disturbing....cute......but mosty disturbing.....



*Spoiler*: __ 



That cover gave me the sign that Nishino is hurt becuase she isn't Manaka's girlfriend anymore. She need the answer from Manaka to get healed.


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 9, 2005)

that was s great volume! wow.  


*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



tsukkie really poured it out this time, from the start of the volume i noticed she was giving 'hints'. didnt expect her to confess though..damn! =) im loving her even more now. >_<




that cover was cool. the colored one was even beautiful.  

omg ive got an exam in about 3 hours! be back later. *shrugs*


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out why the translators used 'eat' when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Satsuki took advantage of Manaka.


 Wouldn't have made more sense to use the word 'ravage'? I kept on thinking of cannibals when eat was brought up :S

Yeah, that cover was pretty weird. I guess its a metaphor that Nishino has gone through a lot of emotional 'trauma' to finally figure out what she really wanted from life. That's deep.


----------



## Kagalli (Aug 9, 2005)

*enters the discussion* woo! first time here!
anyhoo, v16 was great! I can't get wait to read the next one. How long is the wait usually between volumes? a month?

This whole thing is like a race. A race to capture manaka. Inside my head theres like a sport announcers voice going off, doing the play by play. 
The standings as of so far seem to be

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Tsukasa
2. Satsuki
3. Aya
4. everyone else who likes Manaka


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 9, 2005)

Kagalll said:
			
		

> How long is the wait usually between volumes? a month?


volume 16 came out after approximately 3 months. =)

nice interpretations everbody. notice also that in that cover, she was nibbling a medicine tablet of some sort. that was cute. =)

omg what am i still doing here? ive got to study! waah!


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 9, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> volume 16 came out after approximately 3 months. =)



Let's hope we don't have to wait so long for the next installment. Judging by the news updates on the Yanime site, the team seems very keen to finish off the series.


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _how much longer do we need to use spoilers XD_ 



nishino cheated
she used her birthday on manaka
THATS NOT FAIR T.T
o and i think toujo's secret boy she wont tell anyone about
is manaka and she just doesnt want everyone to know
and as far as that guy at the end that she runs into
thats so her brother

o and best page in the entire volume


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 9, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> Let's hope we don't have to wait so long for the next installment. Judging by the news updates on the Yanime site, the team seems very keen to finish off the series.


yeah but its sad that ichigo has only 3 volumes left to go. T_T


*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



toujo's new 'boy'? i strongly think its her brother.


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



u know what thats a strong possibility now that i think about it, she might be using her brother to hide from her admirers
if it was manaka that would just be too good to be true


----------



## Lingz (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a confession to make: Ichigo 100% anime is so f***** bad compared to the manga. The manga is unbelivable good, its probably the best harem I've come across and the romance elements tension is build up very well during the last half of the mangqa. The anime serious destroyed the manga!
Hmmm now that the manga has ended, I feel abit sad, lol..and I always have this feeling when a anime or manga I feel atached to ends


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I have a confession to make: Ichigo 100% anime is so f***** bad compared to the manga. The manga is unbelivable good, its probably the best harem I've come across and the romance elements tension is build up very well during the last half of the mangqa. The anime serious destroyed the manga!
> Hmmm now that the manga has ended, I feel abit sad, lol..and I always have this feeling when a anime or manga I feel atached to ends



word to that man
except we still havent seen the last 3 volumes of this so we still have some fun time left (i havent used translation scripts )
o and if any of u have used translation scripts
and have finished the entire manga
plz dont discuss it here 
(thankfully that hasnt been an issue yet )
someone should make a new thread for it:amazed


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 9, 2005)

The anime is just a rip off.

It weird to see the girl still fighting for Manaka heart. I mean, don't everyone there see that Satsuki always tries to win Manaka? It's so obvious.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> The serie hasn't ended yet, so of course there will always be cliffhangers:



Ummm...yes it has. 

Chapter 167 was the final chapter of Ichigo 100%. It was in Shonen Jump two weeks ago.


----------



## iaido (Aug 9, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Ummm...yes it has.
> 
> Chapter 167 was the final chapter of Ichigo 100%. It was in Shonen Jump two weeks ago.


For him it hasn't...  Don't tell him there's no Santa Claus now.


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> word to that man
> except we still havent seen the last 3 volumes of this so we still have some fun time left (i havent used translation scripts )
> *o and if any of u have used translation scripts
> and have finished the entire manga
> ...


*
*
quotes himself


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2005)

Of course not. 

Then he won't be surprised by the final present hidden in the back of the Christmas tree.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 9, 2005)

WHOHO!!! Volume 16!!     
Did it come out today? (9th) If so, then i was the one who guessed the right date!!! 
Check previous posts if you don't believe me, and if you think i've edited, it would show. IM PSYCHIC!

This volume was greater than all the others. I actually bit so bad in on of my fingers that it started to slightly bleed :S. IT WAS SOOOO TENSE!


----------



## iaido (Aug 9, 2005)

Wait till volume 17...  The next two chapters are...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 9, 2005)

Heh, I just love how we FINALLY get to see girls get jealous!!!  They used to be all cheery and friendly with each other, but finally satsuki and nishino show some real life agressiveness.  

Ahh, they're so cute when they are angry....

EDIT<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


I thought that the chapter title "Eat" was hilarious!!!  SO many things came to mind when I read that.....Especially with a prvocatively dress Satsuki on the cover.....Hmmmm.....Nice Satsuki....Nice......


----------



## Codde (Aug 9, 2005)

After reading Volume 16 I really liked Nishino more, I'm glad that Toujo isn't blindly following Manaka by aiming for the same college as he is, and is following her own path.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 9, 2005)

I feel sorry for Satsuki though, she's made the most obvious effort and did a lot of risky things with the least results.............Someday she'll have to learn a more tactful way to appeal to Manaka......Poor girl...


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I can't believe she just left Manaka trapped under a pile of junk after she got done raping him!!  It's madness I tell ya......Why wont anyone do that to me when Im in a dire situation???


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Are we using spoilers for volumer 16? O.o it's out obviously... -__- those who have read it will read it and come back to talk about it... no point talking in spoilers imo .__.

I liked how Tsukasa kicked the can ^___^

Too bad there weren't that many coloured pages ;__; i was hoping for more


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)

i got a decent tag out of the nishino cg where shes all bandaged up 
thats the best cg ever, quality wise

yeah the kick the can scene was cute but as i said before my favorite page is this one 
the slide scene


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

LOL Atemesk  I'm working on a sig from the same bandaged Tsukasa


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> i got a decent tag out of the nishino cg where shes all bandaged up
> thats the best cg ever, quality wise
> 
> yeah the kick the can scene was cute but as i said before my favorite page is this one
> the slide scene




LOL...that was your favorite scene as well? 


*points at his own avy*


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

shit yours look so much better... and i swear... i thought about the word "hurt" when i saw that pic .___.


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 9, 2005)

bandages=hurt
nishino=loves manaka
love hurts 

@kira
that scene is pretty good too
but im not the biggest fan of satsuki
so i couldnt completely appreciate it
satsuki is hawt
but toujo's personality is better
shes less clingy


----------



## Norb (Aug 9, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> bandages=hurt
> nishino=loves manaka
> love hurts


I love how you think =D now go tell that lunar please -__-
i thought bandages = hurt
nishino = mine =P
manaka can die for all i care =D


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 10, 2005)

i wanted that to be toujo T.T
*points at his toujo fanboyness*
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Norb (Aug 10, 2005)

haha i have nothing against toujo except that if she was more open about her feelings, she'd be a lot more attractive.. in a way ^___^ shy is cute, but overshyness is a turnoff -__- i really liked her when she imitated Satsuki and pointed her finger at manaka (although she didn't know it) and said "if i wanted , i ..." whatever she said 

I still prefer nishino to toujo though ^___^


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 10, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> haha i have nothing against toujo except that if she was more open about her feelings, she'd be a lot more attractive.. in a way ^___^ shy is cute, but overshyness is a turnoff -__- i really liked her when she imitated Satsuki and pointed her finger at manaka (although she didn't know it) and said "if i wanted , i ..." whatever she said
> 
> I still prefer nishino to toujo though ^___^



omg i died when i read that
i was sooooooooooooooo cuteee
<------is a guy
nohomo


----------



## Norb (Aug 10, 2005)

That's among the best Toujo scenes for me ^__^ along with the "love declaration" acting ^__^ I like a Toujo who's shy yes, but who can be more aggresive with her feelings when there's a need to be.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 10, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> I love how you think =D now go tell that lunar please -__-
> i thought bandages = hurt
> nishino = mine =P
> manaka can die for all i care =D


You know I was just fkin wit chu 
Tsu is on the higher ups on my list...
Toujou's personality just appeals to me alot more
Cuteness > Hotness


----------



## iaido (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think Toujou is going to end up with anyone by the end of the series.  I'm guessing Amachi + Satsuki is more likely than Toujou + Amachi.


----------



## Norb (Aug 10, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> You know I was just fkin wit chu
> Tsu is on the higher ups on my list...
> Toujou's personality just appeals to me alot more
> Cuteness > Hotness


Yups Nishino > Satsuki ^___^
Cuteness still > Shyness though. Aya should let things slip like kozue 

edit: i don't think so iaido. Personally, i can't see satsuki being matched with anyone... but Sotomura


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 10, 2005)

tsukkie is just soooo cute! =)

i feel kinda sad for aya though. :sad 

satsuki just keeps getting hottah and hottah as the manga progresses.. *drools*

anyway, guys your thoughts on this pic:


----------



## Lunar (Aug 10, 2005)

Umm.... No Idea... The "If it were real part" confuses me :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 10, 2005)

He means if the acting was real and....


*Spoiler*: _discusion_ 




....Toujou actually confessed to him.

It's interesting. But will Toujou ever actually confess. By the time she is able to do it, Manaka might have given up. It just seems unlikely for Toujou now


----------



## Lunar (Aug 10, 2005)

^ That makes me mad >_<


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



but hey, it actually came from manaka although said indirectly, *IF* toujo confesses, we know who the lucky (?) girl is. im just wondering on what's holding her back?




hows the holiday Blu?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 10, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Discussion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe she is to shy?


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



its a given fact that she *IS* uber shy. =) but i guess she kinda overcame that shyness (maybe a tidbit?) during scene 122.  
anyway whether she was just acting when she said those oh so sweet lines to manaka (which she ad-libbed mind you) or it was genuinely meant (which is the dilemma here), i believe that we may be witness to a 'new' toujo.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 10, 2005)

I think Manaka never looked at Satsuki as anything more then a friend. He did say he feels really comfortable with ehr, and he can be "himself" the most while with her, but this just shows he sees her as a close friend. 
I just think it's weird, cause I see it as Manaka liking Toujo and Nishino the same amount. 

But..

Don't read if you havent finished Ichigo 100%!!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nishino confessed, cause she was brave enough to tell Manaka about her feelings, but Toujo didnt. If Toujo confessed first, I think Manaka would of Chose Toujo, but she was a tad too late. So if they both confessed at the same time, who would Manaka choose?

I'm all for Nishino, cause shes definitely the best out of all the girls to me, but it seems like Manaka has more in common with Toujo, so is it better for Manaka to be with Toujo?!


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> word to that man
> except we still havent seen the last 3 volumes of this so we still have some fun time left (i havent used translation scripts )
> *o and if any of u have used translation scripts
> and have finished the entire manga
> ...


*
*

dude even that "but" can send peoples imaginations on a trip
it already sent mine
this is the 4th time ive had to quote myself >.>
more than 95% of the people in this thread HAVE NOT FINISHED THE MANGA


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 10, 2005)

Just use spolier tags and say u finished, u don't need to go all "I QUOTE MYSELF 4 TIMES", I don't see it bothering many others.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 10, 2005)

But it's true man, even saying but says too much. We want to read it with absouletly no knowledge of future chapters. 


*Spoiler*: _volume 16_ 




He has basically said that he would pick Toujou if she confessed. Where as Nishino confessed, in such a perfect and brilliant way. Yet he didn't answer then. Although he did realise he wanted to straight after. 

I want him to end up with Nishino know. Toujou has just been messing him around this chapter. Can't ever tell him anythign straight.




Oh and my holiday? Hmmmm, I think I need a holiday now more than before I went. I need a holiday from my holiday


----------



## SkriK (Aug 10, 2005)

Read volume 16 before viewing this.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I even like satsuki better now, and dropping toujo a little. The time she "raped" him, she showed her shy side, and repeated "i love you, i love you, i love you". She was more serious than ever. I actually felt sorry for her for a short moment, after all her effort she just wants something back.

I was kinda disappointed when tojou showed to have a date for the couple-thing, but i was also relieved. It gives Manaka one person less to care about when choosing who to take on the date. Though nishino confessed, i still want him to go with satsuki. I think i want that because satsuki hasn't been spending much time together compared to him and nishino.



Has anyone of you tried listening to background music while reading?
I did

*Spoiler*: _volume 16 spoiler_ 



I did when nishino confessed. The music was like... synced! The music matched the happenings that i read, just when she succeeded her pull-up, the music raised to a sopran tone. I almost started to cry... (though my eyes filled up) You should really try it, it makes the emotional parts affect you by 200%. But the sync was just luck.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmm Music huh?  Sounds like a good Idea, but sometimes usic distracts me from the reading.....Ill have to try that sometime lol.

Yah Skrik, I agree with you about Satsuki.....poor girl, she needs a sympathy lay just about.......If Manaka doesn't hurry up and decide soon, she'll get so sexually frustrated shes gonna go defile the nearest human she can get to lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 10, 2005)

i kinda started reading while listening to 12:51 by the Strokes and i found it kinda fitted Nishino perfectly, now whenever i hear it i think of good moments between the two


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL, for me it's funny, cuz when dramatic things happen in the manga, it's competely silent I gasp, and laugh out loud  ( sometimes I say "I CANT BELIEVE IT!")!  I feel like such a loser! HAHAha, kinda weird


----------



## Atemesk (Aug 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *But it's true man, even saying but says too much. We want to read it with absouletly no knowledge of future chapters. *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _volume 16_
> ...



thank u


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 10, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> LOL, for me it's funny, cuz when dramatic things happen in the manga, it's competely silent I gasp, and laugh out loud  ( sometimes I say "I CANT BELIEVE IT!")!  I feel like such a loser! HAHAha, kinda weird



i know its crazy when that happens, its the first manga to really move me as much as it has


----------



## SkriK (Aug 10, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> i know its crazy when that happens, its the first manga to really move me as much as it has


Same for me.  Also this is the first manga i read... :S


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 10, 2005)

i've read others that while they've been good just had something missing from them. naruto and bleach I love personally but ichigo is definatly my favourite just because of the emotions it sturs and its so much more realistic, if you look at it in a certain way lol


----------



## SkriK (Aug 10, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> ichigo is definatly my favourite just because of the emotions it sturs and its so much more realistic, if you look at it in a certain way lol


agreed to (ichigo) 100%


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 10, 2005)

hmm listening to music? ill try that. =)



			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> ichigo is definatly my favourite just because of the emotions it sturs and its so much more realistic, if you look at it in a certain way lol



totally agree, i havent felt this good from reading any other manga. =)


oh yeah i posted this in the nishino FC:

*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



yeah that confession scene is a classic. nishino = pawnage.   
bout the cultural festival, i think (or i wish) he will go out with satsuki (no flames pls  ). nishino i think is contented (she said something like "this is enough for a birthday present this year') with her romantic encounter with manaka. about the repercussions, satsuki is gonna be crushed when she isnt the one to go with manaka. T_T as for aya, it seems she is preoccupied (?) so ill guess it wont affect her that much.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 10, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Discussion on vol. 16_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO SATSUKI! as for now...


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _For those who have finished with the serie_ 



Man, I feel so frustrated and depressed after reading the last chapter. It's weird to see that Aya still accepting Manaka for his promise to make a movie from her novel. She suddenly don't have feelings for him anymore, although she did say that she want to let him go. I thought that Aya's feelings for Manaka was pretty strong. But after four years, why didn't Aya and the rest know about the award winning film that Manaka has made? Manaka is so thoughtless. Aya was always the one who let Manaka see her work first, but why didn't Manaka send his work to her? That's why, I hate that four year time skip. It seems that the mangaka was thoughtless too. Manaka friendsship is also importent.


----------



## iaido (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _For those who have finished with the serie_
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I feel so frustrated and depressed after reading the last chapter. It's weird to see that Aya still accepting Manaka for his promise to make a movie from her novel. She suddenly don't have feelings for him anymore, although she did say that she want to let him go. I thought that Aya's feelings for Manaka was pretty strong. But after four years, why didn't Aya and the rest know about the award winning film that Manaka has made? Manaka is so thoughtless. Aya was always the one who let Manaka see her work first, but why didn't Manaka send his work to her? That's why, I hate that four year time skip. It seems that the mangaka was thoughtless too. Manaka friendsship is also importent.


You read the raws?  If not, where did you get the LQ versions?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

I read the raws. That's why I posting more and more less in this thread. I'm just afraid to spoil when you guys are talking about the cliffhanger.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 11, 2005)

The guy at the end of V16 with Toujou is SO her brother...


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i like the ending, like.. who he ends up with
i like it alot, i was going for her the whole time ..but the way it ended sort of sucked
it was like. blah.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

Yo man, that's a SPOILER!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

hey guys, still waiting for volume 17 arghhh, getting withdrawal symptoms here


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> The guy at the end of V16 with Toujou is SO her brother...


Her brother has dark hair, and that guy seems to have blonde/bright hair, IMO.

I hope that vol 17 is faster than the 16th...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Lunar said:
			
		

> The guy at the end of V16 with Toujou is SO her brother...



I think she probably just fell over like she usually does, i mean she was in a rush


----------



## GodofDeath (Aug 11, 2005)

does the last chap of vol 16 leave you with a cliffhanger ending???


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

Nope, you're all wrong!  Don't you know?  Toujo has been a closet slut this whole time!!!

Just Kidding!!  

I thought the guy she ran into was wearing a snow cap like thing.....I bet the guy probably black mailed her some how...


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

GodofDeath said:
			
		

> does the last chap of vol 16 leave you with a cliffhanger ending???


The last chapter allways does...



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> I thought the guy she ran into was wearing a snow cap like thing.....I bet the guy probably black mailed her some how...


That's a reeeeeally wierd theory...



			
				Hero kun said:
			
		

> I read the raws. That's why I posting more and more less in this thread. I'm just afraid to spoil when you guys are talking about the cliffhanger.


Don't stop posting, just make sure you don't say anything about the future chapters.

The best nishino sig is almost complete!!! :amazed


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a really weird feeling that its Amachi in disguise despite whats happened in the previous chapters (yup i'm so wrong but it would be so Amachi)


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

It might even be her date!! :amazed :amazed


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> It might even be her date!! :amazed :amazed



Now thats what I'd call "perfect timing"   but that happens alot in this manga, prefectly timed moments


----------



## teryo69 (Aug 11, 2005)

*chapter 167*

sorry to spoil it, or maybe u know it olready, but chap 167 is the last chapin ichigo100%.  still in raws though.  and guess who the manaka chose....:

well, maybe its for d best... 
sigh... some part of me is happy he chose her and some part of it is sad he didnt chose the other...
i wished he couldve just chosen both, if not the three of em....


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

If you spoil something from the future chapters, post it in a fucking spoiler tag!! it's the "sp" icon when you post! and if i would've read what you posted, i would've killed you...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> If you spoil something from the future chapters, post it in a fucking spoiler tag!! it's the "sp" icon when you post! and if i would've read what you posted, i would've killed you...



*note to self, dont annoy this person* i'm still wondering who manaka will take to the love sanctuary, it better be nishino <3 xD


----------



## teryo69 (Aug 11, 2005)

*???*

well sorry for that mister...
i didnt mean to be rude...
and i guess, as to what i have said, i havent spoiled somthin yet...
so pls. cool off...


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

teryo69 said:
			
		

> well sorry for that mister...
> i didnt mean to be rude...
> and i guess, as to what i have said, i havent spoiled somthin yet...
> so pls. cool off...


Well, if you start of a post with the messege "sorry to spoil". Then it's just pure madness to not put it in a spoiler tag.
I didn't dare to read the post in 'causion of anything being spoiled. So next time, instead of saying "spoil" put it in a spoil tag and tell what i/others should have seen before reading... this manga means alot to me... that's why i got angry... i wont let anything in the world ruin this for me...

edit: check out the "big sig"!!


----------



## CABLE (Aug 11, 2005)

I just finished volume 7 and took the personality test for which girl is for you, anyone else remember who they got?  I got Satsuki.  Also i found out Yui has the same birthday as me March 31.  Damn those girl are really short,  Satsuki is the tallest of the 4 and shes only about 5'3".


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> I just finished volume 7 and took the personality test for which girl is for you, anyone else remember who they got?  I got Satsuki.  Also i found out Yui has the same birthday as me March 31.


I've never tried anything like that, could you give a link?


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 11, 2005)

*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142, 143* - posted on page 88
*chapter 144, 145* - posted on page 90
*chapter 146* - posted on page 92
*chapter 147* - posted on page 93

*Chapter 148 *
--------------- 

Page 01 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 02 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 03 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 04 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 05 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 06 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 07 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 08 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 09 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 10 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 11 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 12 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 13 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 14 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 15 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 16 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 17 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 18 : MY DA-gallery 
Page 19 : Link removed

*Chapter 149* 
--------------- 

Page 01 : Link removed 
Page 02 : Link removed 
Page 03 : Link removed 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed 
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed 
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed


----------



## CABLE (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I've never tried anything like that, could you give a link?



It was at the end of volume 7, ill post it here through image shack.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

People already asking when volume 17 is out? Geez, you guys have got to be patient. Complaining will only make it longer.



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> but I guess that's a good thing because if it were too obvious there'd be no point in reading on...


 
That is so true, any prediction on this ending is a guess.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 11, 2005)

read the directions at the top right corner:
Click here for the quiz:


then now depending on which letter you got to, that is your compatible girl:
Choice A:

Choice B:

Choice C:

Choice D:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Nishino for me, not really suprised at all


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> People already asking when volume 17 is out? Geez, you guys have got to be patient. Complaining will only make it longer.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so true, any prediction on this ending is a guess.



Hey Blue: Long time, no see 

Guessing and theorizing who he'll end up with is what makes this thread fun,  while spoiling can wreck alot of people's good time 

@Master Hiko: Thanks for putting up the profiles


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

I got D, Satsuki!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

I ended up with Nishino, so totally suprised there <3 thanks for posting it


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

I GOT NISHINO!! <3 <3 <3 Im so happy!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh, them Japanese are pretty short.....Not that I can say much Im only 5'11"....pretty average.....

LOL, those profiles are funny!  First place you  wash in the shower: Breasts!  Hahaha!

and too bad my Japanese reading skills are fairly poor right now, Id really like to see how Nishino speaks..(Using "male" words....if you didn't know, men and women in japanese tend to use different "dialects" so to speak)..Id think it would give me a better feel for her character.  Speaking dialects and nuances are a pretty big indication of what a person is like.....


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<EDIT

Also, is it me Or does Nishinos costume remind you of "You're Under Arrest!".....ahhh, female cop uniforms in Japan look awsome...they actually look feminine.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Heh, them Japanese are pretty short.....Not that I can say much Im only 5'11"....pretty average.....


I dunno how you get 5'11"... But im 1.75meters tall... (is it short???)



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> and too bad my Japanese reading skills are fairly poor right now, Id really like to see how Nishino speaks..(Using "male" words....if you didn't know, men and women in japanese tend to use different "dialects" so to speak)..Id think it would give me a better feel for her character.  Speaking dialects and nuances are a pretty big indication of what a person is like.....


Watch the animated.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

Its a little different in the animated version becuz #1, my listening skills are terrible...I can only understand about 1/8 of what's being said and they use ass loads of slang (females slang at that, with lots of oooooo's and yooo's at the end) and of course the subs are distracting.....I hadn't noticed much "male" slang or words other than speaking a little less formally.....but i thought that was normal amoung a group of close friends who are on the -kun level or the absence of it altogether.......

Ahh, no one cares.....nevermind.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 11, 2005)

Lol.. I got Yui as my quiz answer. Not a bad choice... to bad there was no Kozue. I was kinda hoping for either Nishino or Toujo.

I remember reading somewhere that Nishino uses 'males' words when she speaks. I don't really know what that means though, but I can deduce that her word choice would indicate that she is headstrong, unabashed & brave... or something.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

Basically in Japanese, Women speak more formallyand respectful than men when it comes to word choice.  But in a more relaxed situation they'll will use some shorter and more relaxed words that males tend to use(Think Misuzu, or if you are a true Naruto Fan, Tayuya).  If men want to sound extra polite, they tend to sound more feminine, choosing extra polite words that women tend to use(Think Manaka's New Year's greeting to Toujo, Or the way Ippo speaks in Hajime no Ippo)....

<<<<<<<<<<<<<EDIT

So I guess it COULD mean being headstrong...but my first guess would be that she is a very comfortable person to be around (this is evident since everyone seems to like her and looks up to her.....)


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 11, 2005)

Satsuki!  I knew it


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Basically in Japanese, Women speak more formallyand respectful than men when it comes to word choice.  But in a more relaxed situation they'll will use some shorter and more relaxed words that males tend to use(Think Misuzu, or if you are a true Naruto Fan, Tayuya).  If men want to sound extra polite, they tend to sound more feminine, choosing extra polite words that women tend to use(Think Manaka's New Year's greeting to Toujo, Or the way Ippo speaks in Hajime no Ippo)....
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<EDIT
> 
> So I guess it COULD mean being headstrong...but my first guess would be that she is a very comfortable person to be around (this is evident since everyone seems to like her and looks up to her.....)



It suits nishino's character, all you have to look at is the way she kind of 'commands' those male followers with the whistle and such, also nice explaination as its wrapped up a few questions i had about other manga's too


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 11, 2005)

That's actually really interesting. I remember reading about the whole 'respect' aspect of Japanese language, but I never knew about the women using respectival words and only use male words when they're comfortable with their company.

I have to read some more about this. This fascinates me!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Got a small request here, is anyone good at making avatars? (because i personally suck- see current one for proof)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

I remember hearing that about Nishino, but I had totally forgotten it. If only someone could ask the Mangaka why she speaks like that.



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Hey Blue: Long time, no see
> 
> Guessing and theorizing who he'll end up with is what makes this thread fun,  while spoiling can wreck alot of people's good time


Hey man, how you been?

Yeah this thread adds to the whole Ichigo experience. I wasn't anywhere near as interested in Ichigo before so many users became active in here. I am suprised MrBradMan hasn't come back though. I think he said he would when volume 16 came out. Oh well.

Edit: Oh and 2000 posts in this thread! Only a while ago I was saying it was 1000.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Got a small request here, is anyone good at making avatars? (because i personally suck- see current one for proof)




Hope you don't mind a nishino one. I took it from my current sig.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

it's, it's beautiful, i'm in love <333 thank youuuuu erm seems to be slightly big, not sure how


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 11, 2005)

Skrik, which graphics program do you use for your avatars and banners? I'm using Photoshop right now, but I find it quite 'clunky' at times. I want to know what software you recommend.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> erm seems to be slightly big, not sure how


I made it 120x120, the max is 125x125 :S
oh... the filesize...
edit: lowered the quality to 10/12 to make the filesize work.



> Skrik, which graphics program do you use for your avatars and banners? I'm using Photoshop right now, but I find it quite 'clunky' at times. I want to know what software you recommend.


Photoshop! Nothing is more handy than potoshop.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

1000th post Yup!  I was about to comment on it being our 100th page...

This is cause for a celebration!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I made it 120x120, the max is 125x125 :S
> oh... the filesize...
> 
> Photoshop! Nothing is more handy than potoshop.



wish i had photoshop, i'd make my very own siggys and stuff dedicated to nishino, not that shes my favourite female character in the series or anything


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

rrrriiiiiigghhhttt........

BTW I got Nishino on the test also


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

hey, we all have our loves, like you with Misuzu


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks Skrik, how does it look , hey come to think of it i think i got the 2000th post, how random partehhhh


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> wish i had photoshop, i'd make my very own siggys and stuff dedicated to nishino, not that shes my favourite female character in the series or anything


She better be, or i'll take back my tag!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

*daydreams* she so totally is, awesome sig too as i just looked


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for your opinion Skrik. I was kind of hoping there would be an easier way to do stuff, but I guess I should stick with Photoshop. I'm going to make a nice Kozue banner soon (with the help of many online help sites).

*Celebrates 2000 posts*


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 11, 2005)

does anyone know a site that has text translations that I can read along side the raws?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

Guys, it seems that everyone here are starting to falling in love with Nishino



			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> does anyone know a site that has text translations that I can read along side the raws?


I found the translation on a forum, wait a sec and I'll give you a url.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Guys, it seems that everyone here are starting to falling in love with Nishino



Volume 16 is very powerful magic! :


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Guys, it seems that everyone here are starting to falling in love with Nishino



Starting too... love at first sight more like  , sure theres alot of lovers of the other girls in here too


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Guys, it seems that everyone here are starting to falling in love with Nishino


I admit I like nishino more than everyone (except Satsuki), hell I'm 
*Spoiler*: _ending spoiler_ 



 perfectly fine with the ending.  I'll still love satsuki more though, nishino just seemed like a better choice for manaka.




I like them in this order:
Satsuki>Nishino>Yui>Kozue>Mizuzu>Chinami>Toujou


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah she was great in volume 16. Did a lot of things right. That confession has become one of my favourite scenes


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> I found the translation on a forum, wait a sec and I'll give you a url.


awesome.  thank you


----------



## Lingz (Aug 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't really imagine Manaka ending up with Satsuki. I mean, it just seemed that she was there for comic relief in the later volumes, it was just either Toujo or Nishino.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I admit I like nishino more than everyone (except Satsuki), hell I'm
> *Spoiler*: _ending spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _The Ending_ 



 What, have you seen/read the ending!? Wasn't you a bit disapointed? I know I was. The four year time skip sucked, right? 




BTW, skould I PM you the translation or post it here at this thread? (First of all, I have to find it)


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _The Ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a link to the translations shouldn't be that bad.  I'm looking for translations of chapters 150-end >>


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

I couldn't find any translation for 150 - 153, but from 154 -->. You have to click next to find other translations for the next chapter.

Here's the url this thread

NOTE: Contains big SPOILER

Edit: There are also some translation at Yanime forum Ichigo 100% thread


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks hero kun


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

damn computer crashing, i was just about to make a nice background for my phone of the girls of ichigo, well it beats my boring defult phone background


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> damn computer crashing, i was just about to make a nice background for my phone of the girls of ichigo, well it beats my boring defult phone background


I would also like a selfmade pic on my cellphone... though it's not that hightech...


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

I want a Ichigo layout on my cellphone!! However I don't find any layout on the internett. :sad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2005)

I ended with satsuki...while I'm not complaining (because she is hot), I'd thought I would have ended up with Aya :sad


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I ended with satsuki...while I'm not complaining (because she is hot), I'd thought I would have ended up with Aya :sad


Hehe, me too. Maybe Satsuki can be really nice if you think about it. Sometime she suddenly talks about her feelings and not just being ecchi all the time.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I would also like a selfmade pic on my cellphone... though it's not that hightech...



I can try making one though with my really old systems it might take awhile, i'll see how mine turns out before i have a go at making others, coz knowing me it will turn out being rubbish :


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't know why (almost) everyone here are saying that Satsuki isn't the right girl for Manaka, but isn't it great to have a girlfriend were you can hug and kiss all the time? Sure, the conversation is also importent, isn't Satsuki also good at that?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I can try making one though with my really old systems it might take awhile, i'll see how mine turns out before i have a go at making others, coz knowing me it will turn out being rubbish :


I bet it'll turn out great! Just put yourself to it.

Is it someone mora than me who thinks Satsuki should be the one going with manaka to the festival?

PS: :amazed Hero kun strikes again! extending the posting window by a few pixels! He's a danger to society! We must stop him! ........when we find him....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> I don't know why (almost) everyone here are saying that Satsuki isn't the right girl for Manaka, but isn't it great to have a girlfriend were you can hug and kiss all the time? Sure, the conversation is also importent, isn't Satsuki also good at that?



Satsuki would be a good match if Manaka was slightly different but yeh thats not to say shes not a good match at all, personally i think they get on well together and as we know they are happy when they are together


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

HEEEYY!! Im glad MechaTC actually made it around!  It's a celebrity everybody!  

Can I have an autograph?? 

I remember Nishino saying that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 she could only do one pull up, and Manaka doing several, but I thought Manaka only did one as well...?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

I just don't see the point in her going, she has no chance


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh c'mon, you guys all full and well know that no matter who he picks he'll end up running into all of them at once and he'll end up having equal fun with all of them.....well at least I think so


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon, you guys all full and well know that no matter who he picks he'll end up running into all of them at once and he'll end up having equal fun with all of them.....well at least I think so



i have a feeling this will probably happen, even though he seems like he really does just want to settle down with one girl and stop hurting the other girls feelings


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> PS: :amazed Hero kun strikes again! extending the posting window by a few pixels! He's a danger to society! We must stop him! ........when we find him....


Happy now


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> i have a feeling this will probably happen, even though he seems like he really does just want to settle down with one girl and stop hurting the other girls feelings


He might want to, but it's most likely impossible to do it without anyone getting heartbroke...

(Why am i feeling so sorry for Satsuki all of a sudden??)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> He might want to, but it's most likely impossible to do it without anyone getting heartbroke...
> 
> (Why am i feeling so sorry for Satsuki all of a sudden??)



We all feel sorry for Satsuki at some point and shes probably one of the girls whos gonna walk away with a broken heart, although i have this strange feeling shes gonna end up with someone like Amachi, oh and hero kun is back


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

I know how ya feel......but if you think about it, she's ahead of the game when it comes to who's had the most "moments" with Manaka.  Nishino and Toujo have both not kissed Manaka yet (well, not on the lips intentionally), and only ones that touched manaka's "little man" were Satsuki and lol, Misuzu...and in turn he's only intentionally touched Misuzu's and Satsuki's breasts intentionally......So really.....Satsuki (Misuzu???) share the most "closeness" physically and somewhat emotionally (he's more relaxed) than the rest.....

Plus, if he's daydreaming about her, a don't think you should be feeling sorry for her yet....


----------



## GodofDeath (Aug 11, 2005)

i second the strange feeling of her and amachi


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

GodofDeath said:
			
		

> i second the strange feeling of her and amachi


Huh? I don't really understand that... reform the statement... *sorry*


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Manaka's little man, well i haven't laughed like that for quite awhile *pats on the back*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

The feeling that they will get together. I don't feel sorry for her cos she goes about it the wrong way


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

oi...don't get me too into it or else Ill start making theories about Misuzu....Oh yah, you remember Manaka had a nosebleed over her.........ahhh, black bikini....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, you right about that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> The feeling that they will get together. I don't feel sorry for her cos she goes about it the wrong way



While i agree I do feel sorry when she gets upset and you can really tell how serious she is



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> oi...don't get me too into it or else Ill start making theories about Misuzu....Oh yah, you remember Manaka had a nosebleed over her.........ahhh, black bikini....



She's got nice legs he said if I remember, wow those two getting together would be one hell of a bumpy ride


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah but she shouldn't have to try and ruin Manaka's relationship with other girls to be with him. If she wants him she will just have to hope Manaka picks her


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but she shouldn't have to try and ruin Manaka's relationship with other girls to be with him. If she wants him she will just have to hope Manaka picks her



I have no argument against that point, as I did find myself thinking selfish when she said I've been out on a date with Manaka to Toujo and Amachi, even though she knew full well it was a lie


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah well I just don't see how you can feel sorry for someone who does stuff like that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

While its wrong she is doing it because she loves him and as far as I'm concerned theres no chance for her to be with him, and she knows this, thats kinda what makes me feel sorry for her at times i guess


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah well I just don't see how you can feel sorry for someone who does stuff like that.


It's just that
*Spoiler*: _vol 16_ 



Satsuki's confession left a deep trace in me... Can't forget her face expression


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> It's just that
> *Spoiler*: _vol 16_
> 
> 
> ...



*vol 16:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nishino's confession left a bigger mark on me simply because of the way it was done, even though Satsuki's 'I love you, love you, love you' speech was very touching


----------



## spaztik (Aug 11, 2005)

im rootin for toujou or nishino at this point but I wouldnt mind another gf like satsuki cuz shes all fun to be around, almost like a roomate type thing. But as a lover lol def Toujou or Nishino FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Satsuki is getting desperate 'cause she feels that she's loosing manaka... compared to 
*Spoiler*: _vol 16_ 



nishino's confession


satsuki looked much more tender, she was about to break, but other than that 
*Spoiler*: _vol 16_ 



Nishino laughed after confessing.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Satsuki is getting desperate 'cause she feels that she's loosing manaka... compared to
> *Spoiler*: _vol 16_
> 
> 
> ...



*vol 16*
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the reason she laughed maybe because she felt akward, when we saw her on the bus with the girls talking about the love sanctuary she wasn't looking so happy, poor nishino


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> *vol 16*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. True..


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

you know this had turned into the big spoiler marker show  anyone that came in would be like ....spoiler wars, but back on topic you have to feel sorry for all the girls in a way, coz at some point they've been hurt


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

nah, I don't think Yui has been hurt.....I obviously don't see why she's in the story really, she's more of a little sister than any love interest....She even helps Manaka out with the otehr girls!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> nah, I don't think Yui has been hurt.....I obviously don't see why she's in the story really, she's more of a little sister than any love interest....She even helps Manaka out with the otehr girls!



Well she kinda did get hurt, but then again it wasn't Manaka's doing which means i guess it doesn't count, the little sister role is perfect for her and i honestly believe that shes there for the comedy aspect mainly, what with eating all Manaka's chocolate


----------



## iaido (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> nah, I don't think Yui has been hurt.....I obviously don't see why she's in the story really, she's more of a little sister than any love interest....She even helps Manaka out with the otehr girls!


It's part of the harem formula...  There has to be a childhood friend in the mix who's either a little sister or a big sister...  I"s, Love Hina, etc.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Well she kinda did get hurt, but then again it wasn't Manaka's doing which means i guess it doesn't count, the little sister role is perfect for her and i honestly believe that shes there for the comedy aspect mainly, what with eating all Manaka's chocolate


She's nothing more than a sister to Manaka in my eyes. And yeah that chocolate thing is really a comedy aspect, probably the only one after komiyama.

:amazed :amazed :amazed :amazed :amazed that was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo close..... i almost got the ending spoiled....... damn i would've gotten pissed....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

*pats* you didn't get it spoiled though so your okay , and on the subject of komiyama i personally think his character is brilliant, especially his octopus impression, the only male character whos made me laugh more than him is sotomura, i just think hes hillarious


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Komiyama. Haahaha! I love the octopus move. And his lips and nose. Hillarious looks+actions=laughter! Do you think he fits together with chinami?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Strangly yes i think they do go together, and its only because they are the exact opposite, from the very first time i saw him i was laughing, hes just too funny, remember his face when he got that flower for chinami, i think i was crying with laughter at that point


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Strangly yes i think they do go together, and its only because they are the exact opposite, from the very first time i saw him i was laughing, hes just too funny, remember his face when he got that flower for chinami, i think i was crying with laughter at that point


Awww man that was sooo sweet of him. But yeah, i started laughing at him at the same time i saw a beautiful side in him. (starting to sound gay eh?)
I even made a small laugh now that you reminded me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Well i certainly didn't see him getting a girlfriend like chinami but now they are together they do get on my nerves slightly, i prefer old school Komiyama, better yet put him and Sotomura together and you've got yourself a pervert fest, which reminds me of the time they put something on Manaka's head and threw him into the baths, those two are the team


----------



## Lingz (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm just wondering if this is right for peoples age in Ichigo. 

From Oldest to youngest:

Satsuki
Manaka
Nishino
Toujo
Kozue (?)
Yui


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure thats the right order, i'll double check for you soon if you want


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

I wonder if there are any girls who read this series....?  Probably, but they just don't post...I wanna know a girls opinion


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

I've asked a few girls i know that reads manga to read ichigo. But they just say it's too perverted. But who knows... they might be reading without telling.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I've asked a few girls i know that reads manga to read ichigo. But they just say it's too perverted. But who knows... they might be reading without telling.



I have convinced two girls to start reading the manga (lets just say it involved lots of promises ) one girl hasn't had enough time over the holidays to read much, but the other is hooked and we have like mini disscusions about it


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I have convinced two girls to start reading the manga (lets just say it involved lots of promises ) one girl hasn't had enough time over the holidays to read much, but the other is hooked and we have like mini disscusions about it


Now you just have to share their/her's opinion. It's kinda interesting how it is seen from another angle.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

i think it would be harder becuase its from a males perspective for the most part....and well, umpteen loads of fans service.....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

Well she doesn't particually like Manaka as a character because of his indecisivness, she said he has his moments, like when Yui was hiding and he cried out of worry when he found her, the pervertedness of the manga she said was what "made it flow", what i haven't mentioned is how like kozue she is, except she has kozue's thoughts combined with sastsuki's actions, while the other girl is the opposite. All in all she loves it oh and her favourite character is Komiyama, which i was very pleased with


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

how....different........


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 11, 2005)

@Sasuke
let your girl friends register here at the boards! it would be very interesting to know what they think about the manga. =)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

I can bet you any money that the other girl will give up reading it because of how perverted it is and i will get a slap for making her read it, it all comes down to your personality i suppose, and what you like, I should indeed let them register but that could lead to yet more promises and my wallet is looking incredibly thin, i'll have them on here dont you worry


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

So you mean that your friend is like kozue mixed with satsuki?....... that's creeeeeepy..... :S
Ooo, komiyama. I thought she would be a Amachi-fan.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 11, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> So you mean that your friend is like kozue mixed with satsuki?....... that's creeeeeepy..... :S
> Ooo, komiyama. I thought she would be a Amachi-fan.



is there actually anyone who likes Amachi, i mean seriously, and she can be very creepy when she blurts out random things *remembers and shudders*, 2nd edit to the post and i'm off as its almost 3:30am   happy posting


----------



## SkriK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> is there actually anyone who likes Amachi, i mean seriously, and she can be very creepy when she blurts out random things *remembers and shudders*, 2nd edit to the post and i'm off as its almost 3:30am   happy posting


I don't like him in any way... he's just an interferance...
4:22 here, gotta cut down the hours *yawn*

Edit: Goodnight, make sure to post alot until i wake up.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn guys....get some sleep already!  Lol

..........If I EVER saw anyone who looked even slightly similar to Misuzu right now, Id just about rape her....politely... 

Sorry guys, but she's been growin on me.....


----------



## Vertical (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Damn guys....get some sleep already!  Lol
> 
> ..........If I EVER saw anyone who looked even slightly similar to Misuzu right now, Id just about rape her....politely...
> 
> Sorry guys, but she's been growin on me.....



lol!111!!!`!!`1`1`111


----------



## Lingz (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, my friend who's a girl is like a real scary Otaku that reads and watches all animses/mangas. But when I asked her about Ichigo 100%, she just said it's like watching hentai and hated it x_X


----------



## iaido (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't think the girl's perspective isn't all that wrong regarding hating Manaka.  That indecisive bastard has the two hottest girls in the school as well as the hottest girl from another school.  That's way better than I've ever done in school, and Manaka isn't even that special as a character.  Bastard.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

The same goes for Tenchi....and Makoto from El Hazard (well less indecisive and more oblivious).  But, Seriously, with so many good choices....wouldn't it be hard to choose just one?  Honestly I wouldn't know what to do either, especially if all of em were throwing signals like that constantly...the sexual confusion woud kill me..


----------



## iaido (Aug 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> The same goes for Tenchi....and Makoto from El Hazard (well less indecisive and more oblivious).  But, Seriously, with so many good choices....wouldn't it be hard to choose just one?  Honestly I wouldn't know what to do either, especially if all of em were throwing signals like that constantly...the sexual confusion woud kill me..


Convert to Mormonism?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 11, 2005)

no, it'd be easier to just die..


----------



## Lingz (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually, most Harem animes main character is usually nothing special, and even one that is geeky. EG Love Hina, Girls Bravo, Maburaho etc etc


----------



## spaztik (Aug 12, 2005)

its easier to just pick one then string so many along at once -.- dont see why he does it.


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _About the ending and an overall view_ 



Why Nishino over Toujo & Satsuki?
First of all, from all of the relations, it's the one that is the more developped during all the manga. She is the girl with the most special moment with Junpei (her first birthday, the three day off, her second birthday and the visit of their middleschool, the day off at Kyoto). I can't find anything similar for the other two girls. But being in an other school, she had to have those kind of moment (the others had all the school times) and that maybe led to an unbalance between the girls scenes and leading the author to an unwanted path but that he took. And from the three girls, her relations with Junpei should have been the first to vanished due to being in a different school (leading to be missing for a long time at the beginning of high school and at very different moment)She is also seems to be the only girl that Junpei was willing to go further with but his inaction, his desire to not hurt her again and unable to see what she wanted; lead to nothing. And she give Junpei, his only serious competitor for one of the girl (Higure) or as someone that he can't compete with. She is also the only one that want a life for herself and not only thru Junpei and being part of Junpei's dreams without without taking those dreams as hers. She is also the first girl to be attracted to Junpei.
For Toujo, one of her problem is that she has nothing in common with Junpei. Without the movie club, their interractions would almost be nothing. A good example is after they go to the theatre and that they want to talk, they can only talk about their movie and the screenplay of Toujo. And she sees to much of her life only thru Junpei (going to the same school as him, same club). And she is too much of a "panties girl", showing it to Junpei too much (like a way for not letting it go from his first crush on the roof). But without her nothing will have happened, the event on the roof in the first chapter have led to the course of event of the manga. Without her, Nishino would have never entered the live of Junpei (view of the strawberry panty -> talk about with Komiyama and Osuuka -> Nishino hearing it and rejecting Komiyama -> Junpei must be rejected by Nishino -> advice of Toujo how to declare -> declare during push up -> nishino become the girlfriend). Without that they should have never met. And Junpei would have never gone to Izumisaka. Her big problem for her in the storytelling is that her relation with Junpei has not evolved from the start (goal from the writer to be an Nishino/Junpei ending from the start?). So that it got to a point of no return where she could not compete with what was developped aside. You can't build thing on one side and say in the end, the first crush wins. It came to a point where she could not fight with was build for Nishino (Dawson's Creek had the same problem but there they destroyed almost everything when they wanted to get back with Dawson and Joey - well while i'm thinking of it, the ending are very similar a last chapter/episode that take place several year after the previous chapter/episode and the final winner of the heart is known at the last moment) She get her own goal in life and start to live her own live apart from Junpei but too late.
For Satsuki, kind of the same thing. She couldn't imagine a live without Junpei leading to a lack of own personnality and a lack of evolving. Even if she went for hater to in love to best friend back to in love. The hate part should have taken longer. She could have had a better storyline. Because she has quickly changed her mind on Junpei. Slowly and nicely done it could have been a very good story for her because the sexual harassment went on too long to be believable to work someday. And yet she was more liked than Toujo because she was fighting and moving to get Junpei. But for me she should have stayed at best friend, showing an evolution in the character and could have lead to some nice interaction with Junpei about the two other contenders. But she got back to the race for a short period of time for spicing up the odds from two challengers to three (or four if you count Kozue). And I foudn that from the three main girls, she was too much in the movie club for being whith Junpei (>< to want to be part/helping to achieve his dreams). And with no strawberry panties, you can't think of having Junpei  .
But from all the other girl of the manga, Misuzu could have been one to spice up the things with a real like of movies so a good match for Junpei. But she only spiced up the things in the move club. And we haven't much of why she thinks Junpei is interresting.
Some flaws in the story (for my point of view, also for what i have written above): 
-the first relation between Nishino/Junpei when you haven't talked or seen your girlfriend for more than 3 months, do you still considerer dating her? Even when the last time you have spoken to her it looked like it was an break up/pause of the relation.
-Some characters having a very disbalance of appearance. Yei seems to completely disappear when she moved to live by herself. (Junpei don't talk to her for month) Even if before that she was used more like a bounding character. Osuuka that seems to have new friends in high school.
-Some characteurs overused/underused: Some formula with some character were overused giving a sense of "d?j? vu" while some character were underused like Osuuka (especially when it seems that he is after Nishino). And Kozue was like overused at the end for nothing except for adding a new girl. If it had been in the anime, she should have looked like a filler character.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 12, 2005)

I actually felt quite sorry for Amachi at the end of Volume 16. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy has put so much effort into trying to win over Toujo. He can be quite an asshole at times, but it's just because he wants Toujo to love him (similar situation as Satsuki). He actually seems like a nice guy, once he decided to give up on Toujo. It is weird how Manaka considers Amachi his friend now.




I don't think I'd know what to do in that situation either. 4 very gorgeous ladies sending out signals that they like you a lot & declaring their love to you. I think I would end up being in Manaka's dilemma. I'm also too much of a nice guy. It would be easier just to die than to choose. Good thing these things don't happen in real life.


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 12, 2005)

ugh this is just getting rediculous. I dunno maybe I'm just to much of a manaka+toujo fan but it just seems to me like everyone is trying to trap manaka into going to that festival with them. Nishino basically is making him feel like he has to by one saying it could be her birthday present and second by conviently declaring her love to him, it's like she trying to give him no choice. Satsuki is as pushy as usual on this festival thing but as far as I'm concerned that it is to be expected and toujo it's just unfortunate they're making us wait on unveiling the identity of the one she's going to the festival with. Who knows I just hope that 3 volumes from now that don't make me rip my hair out, out of disapointment from the ending.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 12, 2005)

ste6616 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _About the ending and an overall view_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 You can't say that Toujou don't have a chance to winning Manaka. The two of them share the same dream, unlike Nishino and Satsuki. I feel that Toujou deserve to be with Manaka in the end, but that would hurt Nishino very much. I wonder how Toujou can see Manaka just as a friend after she had hide her feeling for him for so long. Feelings don't disappear just like that, even though it's was a four year time skip. The last chapter did really depresed me. Seeing Toujou not disapointed at Manaka was sad, because Manaka didn't told her about his movie until reunion at Satsuki restaurant. Toujou was always the one who share her work to Manaka, at least he could have return that favor. Manaka/ the mangaka is so careless with that.



Why is it always when I reply someone spoiler, I never get an answer back?


----------



## spaztik (Aug 12, 2005)

Grr i cant respond to you guys, you just think to much for me i guess lol. Why cant we all just let Manaka do what he wants i mean he is him afterall. They chose him for who he is there really isnt anypoint in saying all this IF stuff. But since its fun all i gatta say to hero is that no matter what Toujou does i think Nishino will win cuz she is teh sex!


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 12, 2005)

about the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 



im glad it was nishino.. i mean, i felt sorry for her alot.. she did so much shit for him and alot of the times he brushed her off
but, didnt like the way it ended.. with a fkn timeskip


----------



## Norb (Aug 12, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> about the end:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



A lot of manga end up this way. but just 1 chapter is a bit brutal =/


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 12, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> about the end:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The timeskip was horible. Yeah, Nishino surley deserve Manaka's heart, but in the same time, I think that Toujou deserve it more. Like I have said many times before, Toujou feelings for Manaka can't just vanish like that, even though it was four year after they meet again. It really sad, for me, to see Toujou accepting Manaka as a friend. I know that her feelings for Manaka is pretty strong. And the most annoying thing about the ending is that Manaka didn't told to his friend about his award winning movie. His friendship for his friend is also strong, but why didn't he mention it until the reunion? It's seems that the mangaka is careless there.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definately wouldn't reply, since i don't dare to read a spoiler that mentions "the end" as a tag. :S
As you said, you've read the raws, so you know the ending. I'm scared of your posts to be honest.:sad 

(made a new sig, does it look wierd?)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

awww now thats just the cutest thing i've ever seen, would look good on your bedside table like thing, look over and theres Nishino staring at you, so yeh i think its good


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 12, 2005)

^^^

LOL, bedside table......

Personally Id be freaked.....lol

Looks good tho!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

what if it was a Misuzu one


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Valentine would try and penetrate his screen 
I quote:


			
				Valentine said:
			
		

> ..........If I EVER saw anyone who looked even slightly similar to Misuzu right now, Id just about rape her....politely...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Valentine would try and penetrate his screen



That in itself would be worth watching, one day i think we should bring his dream to life and actually create the FC, I mean I don't mind her, shes quite amusing the way she beats down on Sotomura


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 12, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Valentine would try and penetrate his screen
> I quote:




What!?  Im apalled!  Who said I already haven't???   

Well, If anyone is starting its gonna be me.....but I need to make sure it's gonna be more than me and 2 other people....plus Im running out of room for banners....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 12, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I definately wouldn't reply, since i don't dare to read a spoiler that mentions "the end" as a tag. :S
> As you said, you've read the raws, so you know the ending. I'm scared of your posts to be honest.:sad
> 
> (made a new sig, does it look wierd?)


Don't worry, I would never spoil anything (without putting a spoiler tag), that's a promise 

I'm not talking to the non-raw-readers, but to those who write spoiler. They never reply back...

You sig is pretty cool, a MechaTC Satsuki beater!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

Valentines been through several screens it seems then , a few quirks to your current banner would be enough maybe, can't wait till i get photoshop, I'd reply if it was about volume 1-16


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Misuzu is HOT on this one. (ah! im a ecchi-boy! )


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 12, 2005)

Yah, I was planning on using that one next in my Misuzu banner rotation for pulling some members in... 

But I figured you all weren't ready for that yet..


<<<<<<<<<<<<EDIT

Notice how she's the only one sensually posing for the camera?   

Everyone else just poses naturally.......ahhh, what a freak...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

Just get rid of chinami and its perfect, replace her with nishino, i just can't stand chinami one bit, never could and never will , i agree about misuzu though  [small edit] is it just me or does she have the innocent yet oh so cheeky look on her face too, thats gotta send valentine wild


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 12, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> <<<<<<<<<<<<EDIT
> 
> Notice how she's the only one sensually posing for the camera?
> 
> Everyone else just poses naturally.......ahhh, what a freak...


OMG!!! That's so true man!!


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 12, 2005)

well, since I love read spoilers I know how it ends and will say this: somehow I knew things would end up this way and totally think it stupid and don't like the ending at all man it's been so long since I've enjoyed the ending to a romance whether it be in a manga or anime.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> well, since I love read spoilers I know how it ends and will say this: somehow I knew things would end up this way and totally think it stupid and don't like the ending at all man it's been so long since I've enjoyed the ending to a romance whether it be in a manga or anime.



Can't wait to find out for myself but i will wait, I mean i've waited for naruto for ages and same with bleach, but this is addictive, until the next volume is out i'll be re-reading it all just to get a better understanding


----------



## P-Nut (Aug 12, 2005)

did they end the manga? if so is it translated?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> did they end the manga? if so is it translated?


16 volumes translated. 17th is being translated.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

Edited >>> I think theres some translations around somewhere, not sure where though, on the girls opinions of ichigo 100%, another girl i know who's reading it loves Satsuki xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

You know guys you shouldn't be so harsh on Manaka. Choosing between two girls is hard, trust me I know. Let alone 4!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You know guys you shouldn't be so harsh on Manaka. Choosing between two girls is hard, trust me I know. Let alone 4!



I'm not trying to be harsh on him as I know choosing between two is incredibly hard and in the end someone will get hurt, his mind changes alot but then i guess so would everyone's in that situation, now that i put it into perspective it would be incredibly hard


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, can't those friends of yours understand that he doesn't want to hurt anyone? I would feel so bad if i just chosed one of them in a snap.

(Offtopic)
Is it just me, or has the boards gotten really slow from time to time?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

its been getting slow, mine froze a little while back, I guess thats where a girls opinion seems to differ, actually going through something similar does give insight into how difficult his position is, Manaka's is the worst possible position, 4 hot girls who all want him, its enough to make anyone totally confused, you gotta feel sorry for him in a way


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 12, 2005)

SkriK, you have an undone drawing, don't you remember?  

Will this fresh you up?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

that has the potential to be one heck of a drawing, lets see what SkriK can do with it *cheers*


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> SkriK, you have an undone drawing, don't you remember?
> 
> Will this fresh you up?


Ofcourse i remember. I just got caught up in my sig stock. (It's lovely!) But i guess i could keep on going.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd love to see a finished result, could end up as your next sig anyway


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, i started right away. But sheesh! This girl has complicated hair! which makes her so cute.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

oh gawd, today I'm in this position similar like Manaka's.. this girl who I was in love with since the freakin' 3rd grade (i'm in 12th now) said "hey" to me today in the schoo's main office.. was only me & her in that spot, and I had this strong vibe from her, plus from the look at her cute face.. it's hard to explain it.. I said "hey how u doin" to her, but I was studdering mad.. We walked up one step to each other, man I was so damn nervous.. my body just slowly walked up to her on its own and she ran off. When I regained my thoughts back, I realized I was soo freakin happy , nonething could of bring me down today.
Then I remembered I already had a gf I dated since November. She is a real cutie too, and almost everythin I'd want in a girl. Now I don't know what to do and stuff.. now I know how Manaka feels.. lol..

P.S. Sorry I didn't post here for a while.. the internet service was cut off


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 12, 2005)

Hehe, but you should not dumb you girlfriend just because of that. That will make it more worse.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> oh gawd, today I'm in this position similar like Manaka's.. this girl who I was in love with since the freakin' 3rd grade (i'm in 12th now) said "hey" to me today in the schoo's main office.. was only me & her in that spot, and I had this strong vibe from her, plus from the look at her cute face.. it's hard to explain it.. I said "hey how u doin" to her, but I was studdering mad.. We walked up one step to each other, man I was so damn nervous.. my body just slowly walked up to her on its own and she ran off. When I regained my thoughts back, I realized I was soo freakin happy , nonething could of bring me down today.
> Then I remembered I already had a gf I dated since November. She is a real cutie too, and almost everythin I'd want in a girl. Now I don't know what to do and stuff.. now I know how Manaka feels.. lol..


You could say that you ARE in the same situation as Manaka, and still NOT.
You have the same dilemma to choose between different girls. But are you sure that the 3rd grade love is in love with you?
That's what differs you from Manaka, but still a hell of a situation.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

I feel for ya man, that is one hard situation to be in, reminds me of the situation i had last year, thankfully i'm more like Komiyama this year  at least i think thats a good thing, awww cute Nishino xD


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> P.S. Sorry I didn't post here for a while.. the internet service was cut off


I've missed you man.
Give more details about what happened! How her face expression was like when you stepped up!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> oh gawd, today I'm in this position similar like Manaka's.. this girl who I was in love with since the freakin' 3rd grade (i'm in 12th now) said "hey" to me today in the schoo's main office.. was only me & her in that spot, and I had this strong vibe from her, plus from the look at her cute face.. it's hard to explain it.. I said "hey how u doin" to her, but I was studdering mad.. We walked up one step to each other, man I was so damn nervous.. my body just slowly walked up to her on its own and she ran off. When I regained my thoughts back, I realized I was soo freakin happy , nonething could of bring me down today.
> Then I remembered I already had a gf I dated since November. She is a real cutie too, and almost everythin I'd want in a girl. Now I don't know what to do and stuff.. now I know how Manaka feels.. lol..
> 
> P.S. Sorry I didn't post here for a while.. the internet service was cut off


 
I have been in a similar situation. It is very very hard. The difference is the girl is one of my best friends


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I have been in a similar situation. It is very very hard. The difference is the girl is one of my best friends



Thats a horrible situation, and its why i try and avoid falling for my friends because you never know if your gonna lose everything, like unfortunatly i did after last year, which happened to be the worst year in history for me


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Well actually it's all really complicated. Cos me and my girlfriend had been through a lot. She had been ill for a long time and taken a lot of it out on me. I had felt pretty crap most of the time because it was so hard she was arguing with me every day. She sort of split up with me. Then i did something stupid with my friend. Cos I did kind of like her. But then i got back together with my girlfriend. 

They all know what happened, she is still like one of my best friends. I am still with my girlfriend.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm glad it worked out for you as thats a terrible situation to be in, in comparrison mine seems very simple


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah well man they are cool people. I had a terrible year previously. They all just forgave me and understood


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

Wish that happened for me, instead i'm still in contact with one girl but the other totally hates me no matter how much i apologize, still can't hope to please everyone in life, even though we may want too


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep i know man. Life is cruel and hard sometimes.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

Still gotta count your blessings that things went right in the first place, and after all you still have your friends and manga, combined its the perfect cure


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Man i was really lucky. I expected everyone to hate me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

It all depends on the people involved, and as you said they are really cool people, the girl i still talk to is the same, i remember feeling just like Manaka after he got dumped by Nishino when it all happened and i didn't have Yui to bump into at the time


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah it does, my friend just decided that it was better to be my friend than not speak at all. My girlfriend really wanted me back. So I am lucky.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad it did work out for ya, got to keep probably two of your most precious people, always nice to see a happy ending


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep I did, they both know they mean a lot to me. Although they don't know each other. Hmmm that would be interesting


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

Ah! I just go out for a while and you guys like spam!

Anyways, short post:
Happy for you blue, you must be some special guy. Luck doesn't come to anyone.

ryuujin, i really hope that it eventually works out for you as well.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Lol man there is nothing special about me. I was just very very lucky and have very cool friends.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

spam...SPAM its been meaningful talk ,  yeh i'm sure everything will work out in the end, letting them meet would be a very bad idea as i found out, i had lips like Komiyama's for days


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 12, 2005)

hah, the only time I had lips like komiyama's was after a boxing match that I had been punched in the face! LOL


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Well actually, amazingly each of them were worried about how the other one was feeling. They were worried the other one was upset


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

yeh i never knew girls could pack such a punch, just taught me never underestimate girls or end up looking like Komiyama after getting the flower for chinami xD


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I've missed you man.
> Give more details about what happened! How her face expression was like when you stepped up!


I missed ya too man, not just you, but everyone that posts here.. ok when she said "hey" so casually (as if we was friends for so long, but we're actually not), I stopped on my tracks, then I turned around and saw her cute face.. her expression was like a need for something? i dunno.. when she stepped up first, I stepped up too.. I looked deeply at her eyes and the next thing I kno I'm slowly walking o her while saying something.. her eyes avoided mines and she just walked off with her head down and saying, "I'm doing.. fine.." she said it in such a low voice too as if she was as nervous as I was.. I'm usually not like this with girls, but Jennifer's a exception..   i dunno.. it's too hard to describe & and it's the best I can think of.. plus I didn't say I am in the same situation... I said it's a similar one..


			
				Hero kun said:
			
		

> Hehe, but you should not dumb you girlfriend just because of that. That will make it more worse.


yea I guess ur right my friend.. the problem is my mind goes blank every time I see her around..
y didn't this happen before last November.. life is harsh & funny sometimes..


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> y didn't this happen before last November.. life is harsh & funny sometimes..


Oh man don't say that to your girlfriend. You gotta be careful you don't wanna resent being with her,


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> yea I guess ur right my friend.. the problem is my mind goes blank every time I see her around..
> y didn't this happen before last November.. life is harsh & funny sometimes..



She might just be shy around you because of how long you've known each other, I mean one moment your in 3rd grade was it? and the next you seem all grown up and some people find that kinda weird (eg Manaka with Yui the first time he saw her) and what you have with your girlfriend you should hang onto, wishing something happened when it didn't will only make it harder


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh man don't say that to your girlfriend. You gotta be careful you don't wanna resent being with her,


I don't resent that, I like being with her


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 12, 2005)

That's good man, but seriously if you start thinking like that you will resent her. It will not make things easy.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> She might just be shy around you because of how long you've known each other, I mean one moment your in 3rd grade was it? and the next you seem all grown up and some people find that kinda weird (eg Manaka with Yui the first time he saw her) and what you have with your girlfriend you should hang onto, wishing something happened when it didn't will only make it harder


nah she's not shy just because we known each other so long. I haven't seen a bunch of people since middle school including her, and I started seeing her again last year at 11th grade. Plus, no one I kno don't be shy just because if of that reason


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That's good man, but seriously if you start thinking like that you will resent her. It will not make things easy.


yea I kinda figured that while the long walk from the bus stop to home


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> nah she's not shy just because we known each other so long. I haven't seen a bunch of people since middle school including her, and I started seeing her again last year at 11th grade. Plus, no one I kno don't be shy just because if of that reason



Well she may actually like you then, but I'd try and put it at the back of your mind for now coz your with your girlfriend, you never know what might happen in the future though, I know how you feel though, I still have the hots for someone who i've known for years, even now she makes me go all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Well she may actually like you then, but I'd try and put it at the back of your mind for now coz your with your girlfriend, you never know what might happen in the future though


lol.. it's not so easy to put it in the back of my mind.. imma just text my girl


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what a better ending wouldve been is, if they went with the timeskip.. but rather than just having a reunion.. they all sort of got back together permanently..
of course with nishio x manaka still, but all the other friends there too.. and they could
i dunno, start a movie studio or something ;p?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> lol.. it's not so easy to put it in the back of my mind.. imma just text my girl



i would text someone but its quite late over here and everyones asleep, usually when i try and keep that girl i talked about out of my head, i imagine the weirdest things and strangely its effective


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> i would text someone but its quite late over here and everyones asleep, usually when i try and keep that girl i talked about out of my head, i imagine the weirdest things and strangely its effective


heh k imma try that... ugh octopus..


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> heh k imma try that... ugh octopus..



see that just reminds me of Komiyama's octopus impression and then i cant think of anything else, a strong thought is all you need my friend


----------



## SkriK (Aug 12, 2005)

I would really like to join in on this discussion... but since i don't know how it is/feels to be in such a situation, i don't feel like saying anything...

Anyways.

*Spoiler*: _Drawing_ 



The OVER-detailed hair is finally done.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> see that just reminds me of Komiyama's octopus impression and then i cant think of anything else, a strong thought is all you need my friend


Komiyama lol, now I'm thinking about her doing all this weird things as a octopus.. kinda hard to imagine something about her.. but rep 4 you 


			
				SkriK said:
			
		

> I would really like to join in on this discussion... but since i don't know how it is/feels to be in such a situation, i don't feel like saying anything...
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> ...


u r amazing as a artist


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

SkriK, you are indeed one heck of a guy, just change manaka to you and then you'll be laying next to Nishino ;D, cant wait for the finished product


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 12, 2005)

while on the subject of girls.. and friends.. and girlfriends
anyone in a situation where she is really joint with you one day, but the next day she seems to be ignoring you..? which has been going on for like ages, btw


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 12, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> while on the subject of girls.. and friends.. and girlfriends
> anyone in a situation where she is really joint with you one day, but the next day she seems to be ignoring you..? which has been going on for like ages, btw



While not in the situation atm yeh i've had that kinda problem, usually when i'd done something stupid, off to bed now, pm me if ya need anything, have fun people


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 12, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> while on the subject of girls.. and friends.. and girlfriends
> anyone in a situation where she is really joint with you one day, but the next day she seems to be ignoring you..? which has been going on for like ages, btw


have u did something? Or is she one of those girls u had smex w/ and the next day she act stupid?


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 12, 2005)

i never do anything, maybe its a shy-related issue :s?


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

shy-related issue.. that's like middle schoolish.. but it could be


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, a girl ignoring you isn't necessarily a bad thing......Especially if it seems intentional....It usuallly means that she wants attention from you without letting you know.....I know it sounds weird, but it's true in most cases.  

In fact I do that from time to time to see if a girl really cares about me to take initiative.  
I don't recommend you do that, because it'll usually take a girl 10x longer to take initiative than a guy......(as it stands, with all my past gf's, it took at least a year of mild "hinting" before I actually got around to dating any of them.....geez).

So it's better it you go to her and see what's up.....unless she's on her period....


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Toujou don't really have the same dream as Manaka. Her dream is more helping him to get his dream come true. If he had an another dream, she should also been in an another club (even she already is, starting to building her own goal in live). If he had been in the photo club, she should joined too (not to be with Junpei as Satsuki, but for helping his dream). It happens that by her gift, she really can help him.
In these kind of multiple lovers candidates, there would necessarely be one happy and other less happy even really sad.
In four year, you can be able to overcome this kind of events. I was more than happy to see that she was able to be friend with Junpei again (as they always have been). She was able to regain an important person for her, not in the way that she would have wanted it at the time. She was able to go upon the "lover or nothing" it shows a lot of maturity and reflection to be able to do that.
The problem with the timeskip is that with 19 pages (could have been an 50 pages ending as for the, you can't get in the detail. Only the members of the movie club get an ending, we only knows what they became. If you really like some "minor" character, it can be frustating. For the Nishino/Junpei reunion, it was very short. Only showing that they are starting again (but without the travel of Nishino to Paris, would there have been a second break up? It feels strange that she had to go, but to be with Junpei, why should she be giving up her dream? The problem is that it was stated that she had to go in France for her own dream.) But that gave a climax ending, there was still a possibility for an other girl. An time skip over 2-3 chapters would have been better. The space you have is too small, the chapter would not even take more 5 to 10 min in an anime episode.
A thing to note is that in the whole manga there is only two couples: Nishino & Junpei and Komiyama & Chinami. And one was already in chapter 1.  So the first chapter and the last end from the same manner.




Ichigo was a story that enjoyed reading, bringing up memories when i was still at school. I also had two girls that liked me, two that was important to me. It's not easy to make a choice even if you really know who you prefer. You know that the choice will lead with sadness for the other and maybe losing her (and maybe both if it don't work well, life is not a manga where the one you finally choose will be the one with who you will end your life). I ended losing both, one moved in another town (she was the one I prefered) and the other lost interest in waiting for 4 years (even if the other was gone, I couldn't date her, it would have been dating the left over, and I didn't wanted her to be that).
I also dated one of the most popular girl in school. She was hard working for school, very beautiful, good in sports, popular; everything I wasn't. So i was not the kind of guy that should date her, I had never spoken to her before that day. It was at a party organised by the school, i was gone looking for some calm near the school pound. She went there for the same reason. We started talking (she knew who I was even I thought she wouldn't) and I finished by asking "would you date a guy like me?". I was looking for an answer that should cheer me up. Something like there are girls that are waiting for a guy like you. But she answered "okay". I had hard to believe it. I ended the rest of the party. The sunday morning, it felt like a dream so when I went back to school the monday, i was surprised to see her coming in my direction and to kiss me. I could have been dumped there because my reaction was not really one of a boyfriend.   The first days, i expected that this daydreaming would end that she would realise the mistake dating me or that she will revealed that it was a prank (some of her friends were very far from being mine). It went good for almost 6 month before my insecurities (why is she with me? why did she choose me and not one of those who was trying to date her. I was having a very bad year at school, I had made a bad choose for my last two year of high school so I had to redo the year if I wanted to change. I was in open war with my chemestry's teacher. I had been on the verge of being expel more than a couple of time. She got fired at the end of the year. A very bad year school wise. I did knew where my life was going. I felt like she was moving on while I was staying at the same place. We would have had one year to share in the same school before she left. I ended breaking up with her at the last school party of the year in may. We almost didn't talk to each other for the rest of the school year. I was considered as a fool for having broken with her. The year after we started to become friends before she went to university. Where we lost contact. I did not see her again until two years where we restarted our friendship and I am her boyfriend again for a year now.  
So I have seen myself a little in Junpei. Some things in the manga, i went through it myself. And some, i find weird. Nishino doesn't seem to have seem to have that much friends while in my case (and in other I guess), the "popular girl" had a bunch of friend. And I had way less special moment... : And not all the girl that I know, are cute...


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 13, 2005)

ste6616 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



What I mean is that Manaka's dream was to make a movie with Aya, he did actually said that and Toujou was really looking forward to it. In the ending, it seems that he wanted to do the movie by himself without Toujou.

Sure, they have matured a lot. I'm also happy that they became friends, but I rather see them as a couple. And notice that Manaka also have feelings for Aya, not only vica versa. He had his feelings for Aya from the start to the very end, but Manaka still dumb her, even though he really wants to be with Aya.

You right about the couple thing, only those four..... But you forgot about Misuzu, she has a boyfriend too.





			
				ste6616 said:
			
		

> Ichigo was a story that enjoyed reading, bringing up memories when i was still at school. I also had two girls that liked me, two that was important to me. It's not easy to make a choice even if you really know who you prefer. You know that the choice will lead with sadness for the other and maybe losing her (and maybe both if it don't work well, life is not a manga where the one you finally choose will be the one with who you will end your life). I ended losing both, one moved in another town (she was the one I prefered) and the other lost interest in waiting for 4 years (even if the other was gone, I couldn't date her, it would have been dating the left over, and I didn't wanted her to be that).
> I also dated one of the most popular girl in school. She was hard working for school, very beautiful, good in sports, popular; everything I wasn't. So i was not the kind of guy that should date her, I had never spoken to her before that day. It was at a party organised by the school, i was gone looking for some calm near the school pound. She went there for the same reason. We started talking (she knew who I was even I thought she wouldn't) and I finished by asking "would you date a guy like me?". I was looking for an answer that should cheer me up. Something like there are girls that are waiting for a guy like you. But she answered "okay". I had hard to believe it. I ended the rest of the party. The sunday morning, it felt like a dream so when I went back to school the monday, i was surprised to see her coming in my direction and to kiss me. I could have been dumped there because my reaction was not really one of a boyfriend.   The first days, i expected that this daydreaming would end that she would realise the mistake dating me or that she will revealed that it was a prank (some of her friends were very far from being mine). It went good for almost 6 month before my insecurities (why is she with me? why did she choose me and not one of those who was trying to date her. I was having a very bad year at school, I had made a bad choose for my last two year of high school so I had to redo the year if I wanted to change. I was in open war with my chemestry's teacher. I had been on the verge of being expel more than a couple of time. She got fired at the end of the year. A very bad year school wise. I did knew where my life was going. I felt like she was moving on while I was staying at the same place. We would have had one year to share in the same school before she left. I ended breaking up with her at the last school party of the year in may. We almost didn't talk to each other for the rest of the school year. I was considered as a fool for having broken with her. The year after we started to become friends before she went to university. Where we lost contact. I did not see her again until two years where we restarted our friendship and I am her boyfriend again for a year now.
> So I have seen myself a little in Junpei. Some things in the manga, i went through it myself. And some, i find weird. Nishino doesn't seem to have seem to have that much friends while in my case (and in other I guess), the "popular girl" had a bunch of friend. And I had way less special moment... : And not all the girl that I know, are cute...


Wow, that's was luck man. It's seems that you girlfriend looks like Nishino: .


----------



## SkriK (Aug 13, 2005)

ste6616 said:
			
		

> Ichigo was a story that enjoyed reading, bringing up memories when i was still at school. I also had two girls that liked me, two that was important to me. It's not easy to make a choice even if you really know who you prefer. You know that the choice will lead with sadness for the other and maybe losing her (and maybe both if it don't work well, life is not a manga where the one you finally choose will be the one with who you will end your life). I ended losing both, one moved in another town (she was the one I prefered) and the other lost interest in waiting for 4 years (even if the other was gone, I couldn't date her, it would have been dating the left over, and I didn't wanted her to be that).
> I also dated one of the most popular girl in school. She was hard working for school, very beautiful, good in sports, popular; everything I wasn't. So i was not the kind of guy that should date her, I had never spoken to her before that day. It was at a party organised by the school, i was gone looking for some calm near the school pound. She went there for the same reason. We started talking (she knew who I was even I thought she wouldn't) and I finished by asking "would you date a guy like me?". I was looking for an answer that should cheer me up. Something like there are girls that are waiting for a guy like you. But she answered "okay". I had hard to believe it. I ended the rest of the party. The sunday morning, it felt like a dream so when I went back to school the monday, i was surprised to see her coming in my direction and to kiss me. I could have been dumped there because my reaction was not really one of a boyfriend.   The first days, i expected that this daydreaming would end that she would realise the mistake dating me or that she will revealed that it was a prank (some of her friends were very far from being mine). It went good for almost 6 month before my insecurities (why is she with me? why did she choose me and not one of those who was trying to date her. I was having a very bad year at school, I had made a bad choose for my last two year of high school so I had to redo the year if I wanted to change. I was in open war with my chemestry's teacher. I had been on the verge of being expel more than a couple of time. She got fired at the end of the year. A very bad year school wise. I did knew where my life was going. I felt like she was moving on while I was staying at the same place. We would have had one year to share in the same school before she left. I ended breaking up with her at the last school party of the year in may. We almost didn't talk to each other for the rest of the school year. I was considered as a fool for having broken with her. The year after we started to become friends before she went to university. Where we lost contact. I did not see her again until two years where we restarted our friendship and I am her boyfriend again for a year now.
> So I have seen myself a little in Junpei. Some things in the manga, i went through it myself. And some, i find weird. Nishino doesn't seem to have seem to have that much friends while in my case (and in other I guess), the "popular girl" had a bunch of friend. And I had way less special moment... : And not all the girl that I know, are cute...


Wow... that's... *speechless* (in a good way)


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 13, 2005)

can anyone tell me if there are any translated chapters of ichigo 100% beyond chapte 148... and if so do you know where i can get them???....
thanx in advance


----------



## SkriK (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know, i'm waiting for chapter 144.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 13, 2005)

*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142, 143* - posted on page 88
*chapter 144, 145* - posted on page 90
*chapter 146* - posted on page 92
*chapter 147* - posted on page 93
*chapter 148, 149* - posted on page 101

*Chapter 150* 
--------------- 

Page 01 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 02 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 03 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 04 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 05 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 06 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 07 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 08 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 09 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 10 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 11 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 12 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 13 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 14 : put a shape around a letter for example 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed 
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed 

*CHAPTER 151* 
Page1: Link removed 
Page2: Link removed 
Page3: Link removed 
Page4: Link removed 
Page5: Link removed 
Page6: Link removed 
Page7: Link removed 
Page8: Link removed 
Page9: Link removed 
Page10: Link removed 
Page11: Link removed 
Page12: Link removed 
Page13: Link removed 
Page14: Link removed 
Page15: Link removed 
Page16: Link removed 
Page17: Link removed 
Page18: Link removed 
Page19: Link removed


----------



## iaido (Aug 13, 2005)

Chapters 152-155


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 13, 2005)

well, from the opinions of those who have read the translations that AmazinG and Iaido have provided...is it worth it?  I don't think I can hold out for another 2 months to wait Yanime unless I get some forum support here....


----------



## SkriK (Aug 13, 2005)

WHAT!? is the estimated time 2 months!?


----------



## iaido (Aug 13, 2005)

The translations aren't that bad, they're pretty close to AW and YAnime.  Of course there are grammatical errors and the quality is only a little better than Naruto raws but it's worth it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

2 months you say, I'm very tempted to read the LQ's now, but in the end i'll probably wait for Yanime, I mean i waited for 245 of Naruto so it can't be much worse


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 13, 2005)

well, if you think about it, it took 3 months for vol 16 to come out....and the naruto mangas come in once a week just about....

If there are a bunch of people willing to create a "we will wait for Yanime" pact, then Im up for it....but if not, my will is gonna break tonight and Ill read the LQ translations..


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm in for your pact man, all for one and one for all or something along those lines


----------



## SkriK (Aug 13, 2005)

^ what he said


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 13, 2005)

iaido, The links on that site you gave dont work. It goes to a page saying:

"COULD NOT DOWNLOAD THE FILE!!!"

You would think it would go "404 Not Found" or something


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like its the three of us then, against the world, i'll be back in about an hour, friend wants to me go get her anime she downloaded working right now , happy posting people


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 13, 2005)

alright.....well forever (well 2 months) we will remain in complete oblivion of current Ichigo 100% trans...

*sigh*


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 13, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> iaido, The links on that site you gave dont work. It goes to a page saying:
> 
> "COULD NOT DOWNLOAD THE FILE!!!"
> 
> You would think it would go "404 Not Found" or something


Yeah, the same happened to me.


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



When he first speak of his dream, he wasn't about doing movies with Aya but about just to be a filmmaker.
And for Misuzu, I wasn't sure if I had read right. But we don't know who the boy is and it's kind of a couple "off screen".






> Wow, that's was luck man. It's seems that you girlfriend looks like Nishino: .



Kind of, but she have a better temper thant Nishino   I reread some of the first chapter, Nishino really have a short temper. No surprise than Junpei was nervous around her. :  Lucky she cooled down with time. Am I the only one that find it weird that she say that she's wearing strawberry panties in chapter one?

But for the LQ translations, I found them rather good. I won't keep them when the Yanime's release will come out. But for me, it helped me to be sure that I read right the raws.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 13, 2005)

ste6616 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did say that he wanted to make a movie with Aya, if I remember it correctly. He wanted to film her.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> He did say that he wanted to make a movie with Aya, if I remember it correctly. He wanted to film her.



True, it all came from the very first meeting they had and the first glimpse of the strawberry panties  , and got the anime working and enjoyed a few episodes of bleach, even though i did have to explain the majority of what was going on


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm gonna definately wait for Yanime translation. I don't think it will be as long as three months again. They just had a lot of problems. But yeah I want the proper Ichigo experience. 

Oh and i got back from holiday this evening. Shame really normally i'm really happy to come back. But this time I had to leave one of my closest friends. Won't see her for a few months.


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> He did say that he wanted to make a movie with Aya, if I remember it correctly. He wanted to film her.



He wanted to make movies even before he met Aya on the roof. It's not the strawberry panties that made him want to become a filmmaker. He only found that it would be great in a movie.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 13, 2005)

ste6616 said:
			
		

> He wanted to make movies even before he met Aya on the roof. It's not the strawberry panties that made him want to become a filmmaker. He only found that it would be great in a movie.


Sure, but he wanted to share his dream with her after reading her novel.


----------



## Midus (Aug 13, 2005)

This manga sucks!!!  (Joking just in case someone takes offense...)

It made me realize what goes on in female's heads when they're in love and its made me realize that I'm a bad person... 

I've kinda come to realize a tiny bit of what all the girls whom I've smooth talked into sex then avoided think about...

Now I'm all down and stuff...

Damn you Ichigo 100%

Though it has made me change my ways so I should be thanking the author I guess.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

I change my quote as blue has made it four people in the wait for the full ichigo experience


----------



## iaido (Aug 13, 2005)

The download server I posted seems to be down...  It was on Baka-Updates but I'm beginning to be suspicious...  It might be a way just for the guy to receive Paypal donations and money for people clicking on links.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

so it's just a scam? man I was excited what will happen next.. geez


----------



## iaido (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm not sure it's a scam yet, the site might legitimately be down.


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, but its real strange how when you click it, it goes COULD NOT DOWNLOAD FILE!!!

In caps lock, with 3 exclamation points, and the rest of the page is blank. =\


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

oh Ninja, I thought you was with BlueCheese & them and wait for yanime


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

you could wait with us, we're waiting for yanime's scanslations  would make it 5 people waiting


----------



## iaido (Aug 13, 2005)

The website is back up, the server works


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

sowwi hero, we want you to post here about anything ichigo related we can think of


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> you could wait with us, we're waiting for yanime's scanslations  would make it 5 people waiting


huh r u talking to me? r u talking to me? I already read the chapters ahead of yanime  too late for me

and hero, y not talk about all these interruptions of Manaka and one of the girls. what if he really kissed Toujou on that trip on front of Nishino? Or the place they were stuck in school? Or the time Nishino and him was in the nurse office in school?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 13, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> huh r u talking to me? r u talking to me? I already read the chapters ahead of yanime  too late for me


Then you must have read all the chapters that AmazinG has put here, right? If so, read my spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 When I read the last ch from AmazinG, I feel more and more sorry for Toujou. Sure, if Nishino didn't confess to Manaka, than it will be alright for everyone. And this have bother me for a while, why is that Aya's brother so "wannabe Toujou's boyfriend"? It's scary dude.....


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Then you must have read all the chapters that AmazinG has put here, right? If so, read my spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, no it ain't scary, I'd do the same thing in a playful matter. Yea and u kno they I love Toujou, I feel sorry 4 her as well. I jus wish she confess ALOT sooner & more clearer. She kinda reminds me of Naru in Love Hina anime when she just can't confess (kinda annoying too). Even though I like Nishino, she would been better off in London or w/e she was going to.. 



i'll take bak.. the zip files is screwed..:sad


----------



## iaido (Aug 13, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just unzip them.  If you open them, they are corrupted but I got around that by just zipping it.

The only error is in chapter 153 where the second or third picture should be last.  That's about it.

Very good chapters...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 13, 2005)

Right you guys enjoy, i'm off to sleepy land, adios


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> Just unzip them.  If you open them, they are corrupted but I got around that by just zipping it.
> 
> The only error is in chapter 153 where the second or third picture should be last.  That's about it.
> 
> Very good chapters...


ah... I unzipped it using WinRAR, WinZip won't work
Thanks, I would rep u, but it won't letme do it again


			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Right you guys enjoy, i'm off to sleepy land, adios


good nite


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 13, 2005)

ing ing ing I have a confession to make......I read the LQ translations......I COULDN"T HELP MYSELF!!!  I was just gonna read one page......but...I couldn't stop!!They're like potato chips, you can't quit till it's all gone!!! Waaaaahhhhhh!  Im sorry!  Im premanantly disbanded from my own pact....


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 13, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> ing ing ing I have a confession to make......I read the LQ translations......I COULDN"T HELP MYSELF!!!  I was just gonna read one page......but...I couldn't stop!!They're like potato chips, you can't quit till it's all gone!!! Waaaaahhhhhh!  Im sorry!  Im premanantly disbanded from my own pact....


hahaha   u r a part of us now


----------



## iaido (Aug 14, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> ing ing ing I have a confession to make......I read the LQ translations......I COULDN"T HELP MYSELF!!!  I was just gonna read one page......but...I couldn't stop!!They're like potato chips, you can't quit till it's all gone!!! Waaaaahhhhhh!  Im sorry!  Im premanantly disbanded from my own pact....


You know it was worth it


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 14, 2005)

it is out of 16 volume but it is not yet 17 volumes ,,, just asking that all dont kill me becasue i am noobe  of manga !!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry if this seems like baiting but.....

The whole time I read it was like:

:amazed SHOCK!!!:amazed 

:amazed :amazed :amazed 
.................
......
....
 

..........................:amazed !!


----------



## spaztik (Aug 14, 2005)

valentine could u pm a link of ur miszuzu banner cuz its hawt!  beasides if Misu had a not so anti-male personality she would be my number 1!


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 14, 2005)

@the pact 'men'
ill join. hope im strong enough. =)

hi guys. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Valentine you traiter. Lol oh well, hopefully everyone else can hold out.



			
				HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> and hero, y not talk about all these interruptions of Manaka and one of the girls. what if he really kissed Toujou on that trip on front of Nishino? Or the place they were stuck in school? Or the time Nishino and him was in the nurse office in school?


 
Do you think it would have made a difference if he had kissed one of the girls? Would he have then had to pick one of them?


*Spoiler*: _v16_ 




Now Satsuki has kissed him, admittedly he didn't have much choice about it. But interestingly he didn't want it to happen. This is the first time I believe he has completely turned down a kiss when one of the girls has been that close.

With the others he wanted to kiss them and was interrupted. Had that situation been long before I wonder if he would have kissed Satsuki back? Also had that been Toujou or Nishino would he have kissed them back?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

NO! Not valentine! How could you!? :sad
Im getting more and more frightened of this thread when more and more people are reading the LQs. Maybe it's time to start a thread for those who have read all, so they can discuss it.

@Blue
I think that if HE kissed someone of the girls, hell would brake loose. Their love would turn into such jelousy that they would kill eachother. (maybe:S)
Though i hope that the first one Manaka kisses will be Nishino 

If it was either Nishino, Toujo or Satsuki who kissed Manaka without him kissing back, there's nothing much to it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Apart from on that school trip, Manaka hasn't really come close to kissing Toujou. I mean yeah they have fallen over each other and got close. But that is the only time they have delibrately got close to each other and nearly kissed. 

Take a look back at chapters 80 and 81. Look how he was with Nishino then. At that point both of them were very willing to kiss each other. If only they hadn't been interrupted then.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

I never really thought about it that it was THAT close.

Edit: Now you made me read from chapter 80 - 92! *addicted*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Quotes from chapter 81

Manaka "...Oh for some reason it feels like I can really kiss her this time"

Nishino  (after pulling down her skirt to cover herself) "silly me, there's no need to hide it. Were going to do even more from now on"

Plus look at page 21. Look at the position they got into


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Mhm, but you know, you might spoil something for new-readers.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Chapter 81 is ages ago. To be honest if you haven't read that far and our reading our discussion then your going to be spoiled. 

No comment on my point?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No comment on my point?


Isn't anything to say. They're ment to be!  that's why i joined the Nishino FC.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah true man. This is the way I see it:

Satsuki: Will do anything to try and get Manaka, too much imo. She tries to get him by constantly reminding him how she feels and tries to put down the others. I think that Manaka has got tired of this. Every time they nearly kiss is either because they trip over or because Satsuki has been very forward. I can't really remember a time when Manaka has tried to get close.

Toujou: She is just too shy. She shares the dream with him, she tries to support him by going to the same school. But in the end she just refuses to show how she feels. She was too selfless when it came to Kozue. All she does is confuse Manaka about how she feels. Although saying that in many ways she is Manaka's favourite. Here is why:


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers from all different volumes up to v16_ 




1. She is the girl that Manaka was originally interested in.
2. They would have kissed had Nishino not interrupted them.
3. The fact that Manaka said that if Toujou confessed there would be no choice.
4. She is the only one that has never told Manaka how she feels yet she is still one of the favourites

But last volume she was very counter productive. I also believe Manaka is getting tired of not knowing how she feels. So many times he has thought he knew but not sure. She just can't express it clear enough.




Nishino: At first and certainly through the first few volumes you would think Nishino didn't have much going for her. Yes they were together for a while. But that wasn't really out of interest to each other. Manaka didn't exactly go out of his way to make the relationship work. But in later chapters you start to see just how much Nishino cares for him. Also how much Manaka thinks of Nishino in return. 


*Spoiler*: _more spoilers_ 




As I mentioned earlier there is chapters 80 and 81 when they were so close to getting together. There is the few days they spent together. When Nishino said that she wanted to be together with him again. Also importantly Manaka said he wanted to make Nishino happy.

There is the confession Nishino just made. I mean it was a great way to confess. Also Manaka tried to catch her up again afterwards. 

Also I believe that there have been more occassions where the two of them have nearly kissed out of free will, not accidental trips, than any of the others.

However there is the trip to France to think about.





Edit: SkriK how is the drawing going?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers from all different volumes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By saying "all" do you mean all? sorry for asking but i wasn't sure if you read only to vol.16 or the LQs also.

Started off working on manaka, will show it to you before i start coloring.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Up to volume 16


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Great, then i can read them :

Edit: you're talking as if Toujo was the one he should be with, but that's ofcourse not the case.  Also, i agree.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

No i'm not. I think he should be with Nishino. His relationship with Nishino was the hardest I found to put into words. But it's obvious they really care for each other.

I do think Toujou for a long time has been his preferred choice. But I think it is starting to change


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 14, 2005)

geez, have you guys even gone to church today?

I'd still say Toujou is the most suitable girl for Manaka.. since I don't exist in that world.. this thing is reminding me of my situation again.. *sigh*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

But Toujou just doesn't make any effort (yes I know she wen't to a lower school to be with him). Sure she cares for him. But she needs to start showing her feelings. If Manaka is still unsure in this many years then she can't be doing enough.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> geez, have you guys even gone to church today?


If you're serious saying that: No i haven't, since i neither believe in God, heaven nor hell.

Anyways.
If a confession from Toujo is enough for Manaka to choose her, i'm gonna feel sorry for Nishino, but even more for Satsuki. Her efforts are bigger than any of the others. Though Nishino does put her feelings in a more balanced way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't understand how anyone can take Satsuki seriously. I really dislike her. If she can't get Manaka to like her by being herself, she shouldn't try and ruin it for other people. All she has got going for her is her looks. But then Nishino and Toujou look great too.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vol. 16_ 



Manaka is more confuse then ever. If Toujou is really his favorite, why didn't he tried to confess to her when he got the chance? He wasn't dating anyone at that time. (talking about the first chapter in vol 16.) Manaka knows how Toujou is, she dosen't dare to make a confess, but how come do Manaka wait for her confession? 





			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't understand how anyone can take Satsuki seriously. I really dislike her. If she can't get Manaka to like her by being herself, she shouldn't try and ruin it for other people. All she has got going for her is her looks. But then Nishino and Toujou look great too.


Yeah, that's because she is going on the wrong route. She use the wrong tactics to win Manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Because she keeps confusing him. She does things like ask out Manaka for Kozue, she isn't definate enough with her feelings


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 14, 2005)

^ yea that's true.. she's just 2 shy to say stuff like that.. I'd be confused to, it's not that she's not definite enough with her feelings

I'm gonna watch the AIR movie and some animes so i'll ttyl later

P.S. The Naruto Forum's server was pretty slow eariler


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow, After all that discussion I don't know hat to say.....
@Spatzik, do you want just the banner?  You can either right clisk and save it or if you want to you it, just copy the pic location and paste it somewhere...

@HyuugaVash: Church....I should go, but Im still jetlagged (Im back from Hawaii after a month and a half), so I woke up just now (1:00 PM).   

and yes....Im a traitor.....I feel so silly....

Yah, I think Nishino most definitely has the right combo....Satsuki usually comes on too strong and Toujo and Kozue are way too shy....Nishino is somewhere in the middle.

The only girl I can TRULY dislike right now is Chinami...(as always)....How can you dislike Satsuki, all I feel is pity....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Valentine broke the pact  yeh i'm slow at working things out, after volume 16 I think manaka doesn't know what to think anymore, he keeps seeing the best of all the girls which is definatly making it a whole lot harder for him. As blue says, Satsuki tries the hardest but just takes the wrong route about things, Nishino makes her feelings clear and would most likely be the dominant one in the relationship, and Toujo is too shy and seemingly indecisive in a way for manaka to understand her, personally and its not just because shes my favourite, I see Nishino to be Manaka's best match 
EDIT>>> oh yeh how could i forget Kozue, shes sweet but too shy aswell, but she seems to be getting used to manaka, and i agree with valentine, Chinami is just damn annoying, started off annoying and has just got worse


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 14, 2005)

Those LQ scans seems to originate from this site:
Link removed
And they did from 135-155 and 162-167. Hmm..only missing the 6 chapters in between....and actually pretty high quality for 162-165 I must say...doesn't seem LQ at all.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, Ok this time I mean it......I wont read past 155.....Really....Im waiting till 17 and 18


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

It okay valentine  I know how addictive things can get, had a weird dream last night and Nishino was in it for abit, but it was just really weird, kinda combined real life with bleach and ichigo 100%, very scary stuff, back on topic, really am looking forward to volume 17


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 14, 2005)

Why wait for half a year for vol 17-19 when the scans are available? Finish with the story and thats it.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Exactly. I started reading Yanime's manga, and i will continue too.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

^ what he said, plus its only abit of waiting, we're used to the way Yanime does it


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 14, 2005)

Xanadus said:
			
		

> Those LQ scans seems to originate from this site:
> Link removed
> And they did from 135-155 and 162-167. Hmm..only missing the 6 chapters in between....and actually pretty high quality for 162-165 I must say...doesn't seem LQ at all.


bah I need ch. 156 - 161 first u baka! jkjk, I always wanted to use that word  don't take it seriously
Good find btw


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I find myself using baka in quite alot of sentances now, like randomly talking to a friend about why I couldn't do my 5 page essay, the reason is because of a certain addiction to ichigo


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Best reason ever.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I think it is as good a reason as ever, but going back to what Hero said. We do seem to move off Ichigo discussion very quickly now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I seriously doubt my teacher will buy it though, due to my notorious history of being so damn lazy, at least manaka makes an effort with his summer homework  EDIT>>> yeh sorry, my bad :sad  back on topic now


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree.. I will go for Yanime scans too...But I can't help it when there are other scans available for me to read....I can't resist it....I don't have the willpower u guys have (especially if I have to wait another 2 months or so)
*I'm such a leecher*, Just like how I go for dattebayo subs when Aone is much better at subbing for Naruto.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Dattebayo's subs are pretty good though, also I was wondering if anyone knew exactly how many chapters of Ichigo there are in total, I know its finished now, just wondering how many chapters were done


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Around 167 I think


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

hmm so not too many left then, of the people who read Yanime's scans any predictions on who you think Manaka will end up with, sorry if this has already been done, I have a funny suspicsion that its either gonna be Toujo even though I don't want it to be


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Nishino!!!!! At least I hope so


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I hope so too but i have a feeling she'll end up with someone else, even after what happened in volume 16, and I still think that Amachi and Satsuki are gonna get together


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 14, 2005)

For Nishino, she was the closest to get something (and not onely a kiss at her second birthday at the nurse office). For me, it's that she was the onely girl that Manaka could want to get closer but if he thinks that she doesn't love him anymore, or Nishino's mobile get in the way or Manaka think he can't compete with Higure.
For Satsuki, I liked her at first, but she finished to be a caricature of herself. Always doing the same method (that don't work) to get Manaka. 
*Spoiler*: _Volume 16_ 



Getting to the bottom in volume 16 with the stuck Manaka. :sad  


I thought that she had a great character development by accepting to be only a best friend to Junpei (great scene in front of the church, a promise that didn't last long). I could have been for her, as the good fidel hurted friend. They never get stopped, it's always Manaka that stop her to getting any further. And then it get a little more serious, it's more about the event (first kiss for ex) than the girl, that make him confused about his feelings.
And for Aya, too much moment of clumsiness and showing panties. She doesn't have that great (and unique) moments with Manaka as Nishino does. 
*Spoiler*: _volume 16_ 



Does Aya have something to compete with the pull up confessions? 


And I don't get she was as developped as Nishino
And from Aya and Nishino who has done the most to help Junpei to get closer to his dream. I feel like one is more a motivater to work harder and the other a tool.
For Yui, she never got a chance. Introduced and mostly used as link between Nishino and Makana (she appears when they break up).
For Mukai, could have been great if she had been introduced earlier. Such a character can't be taken seriously when getting in the story so late. The other character have taken too much step ahead. But some part of her character could have been used in Misuzu. A girl with a serious liking for movies could have been a though competitor for the other.

And two questions to end:
Don't you think there is a change in the attitude of Nishino before and after the break up? Before she really gets mad for the very little thing and after she seems more gentle and so became more likeable.

And from what you have seen of Nishino in the whole story: don't you find the revelation that she's wearing strawberry panties in chapter 1, a little bit out of character? It seems for me that is more a thing Satsuki (and even not in the hallway in front of so many people) would say rather than Nishino.

And a bonus question  :
From Volume 2-Chapter 12-Page 14: From a movie that Junpei is watching:
"It's when you miss each other that's when your feelings of love awaken"
Often the author gives hints of what they want to do by quoting movies or books, what was the meaning in Ichigo of this?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

> Don't you think there is a change in the attitude of Nishino before and after the break up? Before she really gets mad for the very little thing and after she seems more gentle and so became more likeable.



Nishino seems to have changed slightly yet shes kept everything that Manaka liked about her, and simply become more gentle as you said, probably helps that she's grown up too, she keeps her hair the same as when she was with manaka saying she wanted to remember feelings, personally as i've said before I think Nishino would be the best match for manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

You mention that Kozue can't be taken seriously. How would she place if she was there from the beginning?

with your questions

1. I think she has changed. But I also think we know her much better. Although she was with Manaka, we were never led to believe that he actually liked her. Only since she has truly cared about him have we got to know her well.

Also I think now she actually cares about him her actions have changed because she appreciates him. When they were going out, Manaka didn't really pay attention to her. That has to be annoying, I mean this is the first guy she goes out with and she gets treated like this.

2. I don't really think much of it, it's called Ichigo for a reason.

3. Hmmm good question. Nishino is going to France soon. Maybe it's that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

> 3. Hmmm good question. Nishino is going to France soon. Maybe it's that.


Didn't she say she wasn't so sure on the idea of becoming a chef now, I know that she was seemingly convinced by Manaka to carry on with the dream, but her thoughts as we can tell have stuck with Manaka, with this in mind I'm not sure she will go to France


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

It's still on at the moment I think. We shall see


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Hmm if it's still going ahead should provide some interesting developments, I wanna find out who Toujo is going to the Love sanctuary with, got some crazy idea in my head that it might be Sotomura, maybe because she couldn't choose between Manaka and Amachi and so is going with a friend instead, but then I come back to why go in the first place, so many questions


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

LOLOL, that'd be crazy huh?  If all the sudden Toujo got some "Sotomura" fever!  Even worse if Sotomura convinced kozue to go!  *shivers*.....sickos.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Kozue and Sotomura, while it seems very odd there's a distinct likeness between the two, both very perverted, would like too see them together sometime, kinda coz now Komiyama has Chinami I really wanna see the others get with people, would be good to see what a girlfriend did to Sotomura


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

He would still try and take pictures of every hot girl he sees


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

lol, yah, if Kozue would stop humping his leg


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He would still try and take pictures of every hot girl he sees



yeh I think that too, but would his girlfriend come first or his beloved internet, sometimes the responsibility changes peoples habits, never know, i mean look at Chinami whos "seemingly" changed


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You mention that Kozue can't be taken seriously. How would she place if she was there from the beginning?


 
No one has answered my question


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll try and answer it, well I think we'd have to take into consideration that Manaka has changed from the start to when he met Kozue, I'm not sure she'd have fallen for him straight away


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Could you elaborate?..I guess the wording is confusing to me...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

I mean, if Kozue had been a friend of Manaka's at the start of the manga. Would she have a chance at being with him.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh.........Hmm
Yes seemingly........Considering she was learning to warm up to Manaka even faster than Toujo in an even shorter amount of time, Although, it would be hard to tell because it doesn't seem she can make for memorable moments....

But I definitely see a chance, she had all the characteristics of a potential: Well endowed rack, interested in movies, innocence, obviously likes him, has seen her panties, and.....did I say well endowed rack?  

Not to sound base, but those are baasically things Manaka's been looing at this whole time.....Manaka's got quite a fickle heart.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Oh.........Hmm
> Yes seemingly........Considering she was learning to warm up to Manaka even faster than Toujo in an even shorter amount of time, Although, it would be hard to tell because it doesn't seem she can make for memorable moments....
> 
> But I definitely see a chance, she had all the characteristics of a potential: Well endowed rack, interested in movies, innocence, obviously likes him, has seen her panties, and.....did I say well endowed rack?
> ...



If she was in the same situation as she is in the manga now then yes i'd have to agree with this, however if she met manaka right at the begining i'm not so sure she would have been so open to him


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

But how would she place? Would she have more of a chance than Satsuki do you think?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Tough question, I think she would have more chance than Satsuki yes, mainly because Manaka talks with her about movies and seems much more interested in the things that he does, add to that shes not overly obsessive, i also think that if he knew her before Toujo she might have a slightly better chance than her, but thats questionable


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

More chance than Toujou? In my eyes she has been the favourite for most of the manga. It's a tough one to call really. Manaka has only ever been interrested as a friend. I don't really think it would be different whenever they met.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I guess your right, come to think about it, after volume 16 does Satsuki have more chance, after the kiss and everything


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

In the long run she can't compare to Nishino or Toujo, but I in volume 15 i think it was, when Manaka hugged her and said he liked her, it kinda made me think


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 14, 2005)

Although Satsuki is one of the main three i always get the feeling she is not a front runner like Toujo and Nishino. She seems to be closer to the dreaded "just a friend" category as opposed to actually having a good chance to walk away with Manaka's heart in the end.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Do you think she would be able to accept falling into that category? if she couldn't be Manaka's lover would she just settle for being his friend, or would she try something like trying to split him and whoever he likes up, kinda like when she said she was on a date with Manaka to Amachi and Toujo?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Satsuki might not have a chance in "reality". But i still don't wanna believe she doesn't. I don't want her and Manaka to be separated completely, they should be like... close friends. I'm still kinda, rooting for satsuki to be the one who goes to the festival with Manaka. It might be because im hoping to see Manaka and Satsuki in a "normal" way together, and not the "forceful-satsuki" way.

Btw, here(chapter 88) you can see how close Manaka and Toujo were to kiss, maybe not as intimate as the one with Nishino, but still.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Something tells me even after the series, if she doesn't end up with manaka that she'll STILL be clinging to Manaka.  One of those "friends with benefits" deals....But Id have to agree, Vol 15's "test" just can't be ignored.....I believe that Satsuki has tempted Manaka the most, but the others seem to be out of Manaka's own decision.  

Plus Satsuki was seen as a friend from the beginning, not a love interest as the others....Though she is still one of my favorites.  She's had her fair share of emotional moments with Manaka.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Something tells me even after the series, if she doesn't end up with manaka that she'll STILL be clinging to Manaka.  One of those "friends with benefits" deals....But Id have to agree, Vol 15's "test" just can't be ignored.....I believe that Satsuki has tempted Manaka the most, but the others seem to be out of Manaka's own decision.


I agree with that


			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> She's had her fair share of emotional moments with Manaka.


But not this. She's barely had any emotional moments with Manaka, only physical. The only time they had emotional moment, was when they discussed their friendship thing. IMO.

Edit: YAY!! MY 200th POST!!!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

well, I could point out some moments....but Im too lazy right now......


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with valentine, as I said before, even though she goes about it the wrong way, her heart is most definatly in the right place, examples- making the chocolate and the times we see her cry, Satsuki isn't one for crying so its all very real, but i have to admit she has no chance with the likes of Nishino and Toujo about
EDIT>>> kinda pointed out a few for ya   and gratz on chuunin


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that still thinks Satsuki has no chance after volume 16


You're not... i neva thought that satsuki had  a chance though .___. for me it's either aya or tsukasa


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

I thought she had a chance for a while, she gave Manaka some first time experiences. 

......Damn, I had some in mind but I forgot what they were....Im just hungry, off to eat dinner...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But when has Manaka really showed any interest in Satsuki?



Mainly when its something to do with her body it seems, further adding to the "she doesn't have a chance" theory


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

when they were making the first movie, but i think his hormones were partially at fault


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> when they were making the first movie, but i think his hormones were partially at fault



It was his age at the time and the fact that she was still quite new to him, by the second movie she was definatly slipping down the ladder to his heart


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

I know i'm just mentioning the time when he took interest in her. besides since she wasn't there from the start, i doubt she could match nishino or toujo regardless of what manaka said


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Off Topic: i agree with you, sorry if my reply came out a little harsh, kinda tired 
On Topic: If Manaka doesn't choose Satsuki to go with him to the love sanctuary then i have no idea what will happen, I can see it becoming very complicated


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

dun worry am exhausted too XD haven't slept ...
the love santuary is that date thing at the end of vol16?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

yeh, Nishino wants Manaka to take her there for her birthday present, Satsuki wants Manaka to take her full stop for a continuation of what happened in the film room, and Toujo is being taken by someone, who he is we don't actually know yet


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Yup, that's the one


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 14, 2005)

Take Nishino, I mean it is her birthday.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

take Nishino for a few reasons
1) It's her birthday
2) she confessed to him
3) shes the one who seems to like him the most
I honestly see Nishino as Manaka's perfect partner, shes commited and loving and just what he needs


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Satsuki to the sanctuary!!!

Aw man, i read chapter 93 again... i had the same reaction as last time... *sob*


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

You got me reading again SkriK and i noticed how on the school trip, how close Nishino and Manaka got to kissing again, btw you in feel sorry for Satsuki mode at the moment hehe


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

i think i remember who he takes.. not sure though =3


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> i think i remember who he takes.. not sure though =3


You teaser


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> You teaser


hahaha ;D i remember chapter 145, that's why am saying i think... still not sure though :S


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

yeh poor us we don't know yet, though I hope its Nishino  I must be tired, instead of turning my gamecube on i turned my N64 on


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

*goes to check raw* =3


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

No, Satsuki!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

I though you loved Nishino


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> No, Satsuki!


die...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> die...



Short but gets the point across, I really dont think it would be Satsuki anyway


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

i just checked what was in 144


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

think volume 17 starts with 144 so we've got something too look forward too , hmm 64 games aint too bad, anyway better stay on topic this time xD


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

i could put spoiler tags if you want.... to tempt you


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

I do LOVE her!! But i don't want to see Satsuki's heart in shatter. :sad
I don't think that Nishino would like that either, but under the circumstances she might want her to.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> i could put spoiler tags if you want.... to tempt you



thats just cruel :sad  and we took the oath that we shall wait, should really stand by the oath, but sooo tempting, I see your reasoning now SkriK   such a considerate guy


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

>__< *shuts his mouth and reads*


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

*pats him on the head* we're all tired, i mean its like almost 3am here, wonder if Nishino will pop up in my dream again


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> *pats him on the head* we're all tired, i mean its like almost 3am here, wonder if Nishino will pop up in my dream again


oh shit you dreamed of nishino? lucky bastard!
edit: btw, i made a nishino sig tag, which you can find in the nishino fc =3 it's up for grabs XD


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

I can't see what people like about that stock!
Lovely brushing, but i letteraly HATE the stock!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> oh shit you dreamed of nishino? lucky bastard!
> edit: btw, i made a nishino sig tag, which you can find in the nishino fc =3 it's up for grabs XD



*drools* i will be checking that very soon, yeh the dream was odd, she was feeding me crisps and kept changing into one of my best friends (whos a girl too) but in the end she walked off and i cried :sad
checked and well i'm in love all over again


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

awwwww :sad


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

Daahh, I never have any good dreams, they're all like.....just stupid.  And they make no sense.  Like Last time i had a dream it was about the KFC colonel (y'know the kentucky fried chicken founder....maybe you don't.....it's an American fast food place) and how he had a golden bullet that can shatter the time space continuum by shooting the bullet so fast it ripped a hole in the universe creating a black hole and by making 2 of them, they infinitley stretched each other out from the gravity and consumed the entire universe....then I woke up to take a massive spaghetti dump......


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Daahh, I never have any good dreams, they're all like.....just stupid.  And they make no sense.  Like Last time i had a dream it was about the KFC colonel (y'know the kentucky fried chicken founder....maybe you don't.....it's an American fast food place) and how he had a golden bullet that can shatter the time space continuum by shooting the bullet so fast it ripped a hole in the universe creating a black hole and by making 2 of them, they infinitley stretched each other out from the gravity and consumed the entire universe....then I woke up to take a massive spaghetti dump......



Thats one hell of a good dream, hell I was dumped by Nishino, it was good while it lasted :sad  Golden Bullets, there finger licking good 
btw Norb, as my tag attempts suck like hell, can i use your newest one please as i like it alot, still keeping SkriK's one too  they rawk


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

well, if you understand the dream, Ill sell it to yah for 5 dollars!  Cuz Im still at a loss..


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

erm, KFC is gonna take over the universe using a Golden bullet to rip a hole in Nishino's dress?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

WhAt!!??  ...........................
...................
.........
Beats me.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

I dreamt a racist army was walking towards me on the road i was walking... they were like "Sieg Heil, Heil Hitler" in a 4/4 beat. So i threw myself in a ditch and covered myself in snow to hide. (only snow where i was, rest was grass) and the army was like: "Hey, look a snowpile! Let's make it yellow!" and they started pissing on me. That's when i woke up! :barf 
Offtopic!!!! GO BACK!!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

LOL!! That's Awesome!!!!  I wish Nazi's would take a piss on me!!!! Why can't my dreams make more sense like that!!!??

Sorry, sorry, off topic I know.......  hee hee....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

How the hell do we so easily manage to get off topic anyway back on topic, bet this love sanctuary is like some boat ride


----------



## Norb (Aug 14, 2005)

Someone talked about dreaming about Nishino 

*total nishino fan*


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 14, 2005)

well I thought it was like.......what do I think it is?  
I guess a sort of park to walk around in.....and do.....stuff....with each other.

I didn't really think about it, so I had a vague picture really....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

ahhh yeh once again, my bad, on topic i think a little swan ride in a tunnel would be quite romantic


----------



## Crowe (Aug 14, 2005)

I put up a noobish irc tutorial for people that doesnt know how to use it:


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 14, 2005)

Alright guys, keep talking about the topic and have fun, bedtime awaits


----------



## SkriK (Aug 14, 2005)

I actually can't picturize satsuki in a swan boat with manaka, so there's probably something else.

Bed time for me too... 'night!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

haha, Manaka would SO get raped if he went with Satsuki in a love tunnel swan boat.....


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 15, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Nishino seems to have changed slightly yet shes kept everything that Manaka liked about her, and simply become more gentle as you said, probably helps that she's grown up too, she keeps her hair the same as when she was with manaka saying she wanted to remember feelings, personally as i've said before I think Nishino would be the best match for manaka



I liked her better with longer hair and even better as in the flashback when she first took notice of Manaka. ^^



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You mention that Kozue can't be taken seriously. How would she place if she was there from the beginning?
> 
> with your questions
> 
> ...



0. If she was there from the beginning, she could be in the top 3. Sending Satsuki out of it. But then, Manaka hadn't that much experience with girls (see how he is handling his relation, he wasn't cleary ready for it). He would have probably panicked a lot and would have less "cooler" with her.
And he wouldn't have that much relation with the other girls. See it as every event brought points, she lack a lot to be to the point of the other (in the eye of Manaka and of the reader). In reality, it wouldn't be that way, but in this kind of story it is. If you aren't there from chapter 1, you're kind of screwed.  
But in the end, cherry (and leopard) aren't ichigo...  

2. In Ichigo, it's more showing than telling that you are wearing one.  
She seems to be the kind to sent the guys away rather than turning them on (especially that then she doesn't know Koyami and Manaka).
But she showed on purposed (as I have seen it) when she was when Manaka after he felt from the boat. And she was thinking of sending pictures of her wearing the panties Manaka gave.

3. That's was way before any talk of Paris then. And Manaka and Nishino hadn't broke up yet. I thought someone would say that it was a reference to them, on how they really started to care about each other only when they broke up.



			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Didn't she say she wasn't so sure on the idea of becoming a chef now, I know that she was seemingly convinced by Manaka to carry on with the dream, but her thoughts as we can tell have stuck with Manaka, with this in mind I'm not sure she will go to France



I think it was more about the fact that the manager of the shop had sort of taken control of her wish to study in France. More becoming the dream of the manager than her.



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Yes seemingly........Considering she was learning to warm up to Manaka even faster than Toujo in an even shorter amount of timeQUOTE]
> 
> Showing how slowed Toujo made her move toward Manaka. Every girl confesed to him exept her. Satsuki did it rather quick too, Nishino had to do it because he couldn't take the hints (even if she wore a t-shirt "I want Junpei-kun")
> 
> ...


----------



## iaido (Aug 15, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Anyone thought the ending was rushed?  It seemed the author tried to cram everything in one chapter.  If there's a manga that's seriously in need of a special, it's this one.  Then again, most harem mangas seem to have a rushed ending.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh HELL NAW!!!  Iaido....what's the meaning of this??? Someone please tell me he's joking.....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 15, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Oh HELL NAW!!!  Iaido....what's the meaning of this??? Someone please tell me he's joking.....


Did you really read iaido spoiler tag? You shouldn't have done it.



			
				iaido said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Ending_
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone thought the ending was rushed?  It seemed the author tried to cram everything in one chapter.  If there's a manga that's seriously in need of a special, it's this one.  Then again, most harem mangas seem to have a rushed ending.



*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Yeah, agree with you there. If most of harem mangas usually end rushed, then this one is probably one of the worse. The mangaka seems careless about the ending. She did really played with the readers. Do you really think that Aya suddenly don't have any feelings four Manaka after those for years? Even though she did said that she wanted to let go of him. My thought is that she still have feelings for Manaka after those four years.




@BlueCheese:
I think that Satsuki would have better chance than Kozue. Manaka have never seen Kozue than as friend.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 15, 2005)

He's playing with us.....


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

Morning people!! (13:12 here)
Who's playing with us? Valentine or Iaido?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Valentine hopefully


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, he read iaido's spoiler tag without a reason and now we're waiting for his answer.


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 15, 2005)

hehe hi valentine, you up yet? ahihi =)


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 15, 2005)

*chapter 135* - posted on page 79 
*chapter 136, 137, 138, 139, 140*- posted on page 80
*chapter 141* - posted on page 82
*chapter 142, 143* - posted on page 88
*chapter 144, 145* - posted on page 90
*chapter 146* - posted on page 92
*chapter 147* - posted on page 93
*chapter 148, 149* - posted on page 101
*chapter 150, 151* - posted on page 110
*chapter 152-155* -posted on page page 110 *posted by iaido*

*Chapter 156*
--------------- 

Page 01 : [/URL]
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 02 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 03 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 04 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 05 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 06 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 07 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 08 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 09 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 10 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 11 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 12 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 13 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 14 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 15 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 16 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 17 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 18 : 
*peppar-girl*: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 19 : 
*peppar-girl*:


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Evening guys, looks like AmazinG has posted yet more lovely LQ's for people, did anyone actually find out what happened when valentine read the spoiler tag?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

He might have commited suicide.... j/k. I wonder where he went... i feel sorry for him, 'cause i think he read it.:sad


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

aww man, that really is bad, poor guy reading the end like that, when he gets back just be nice to him  anyway what topics should we cover today then


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 15, 2005)

It was kind of his fault that he read it..........


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

no i didn't read it....I just saw a spoiler tag with "ending"  on it and I freaked....but I didn't read it !!!


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

Great! Your reaction seemed to be as if you read it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Phew, well thats a good thing, but today i won't allow myself off topic coz i usually cause it all , imagined Satsuki and Manaka in the swan tunnel and it would be too highly amusing


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 15, 2005)

Phew, Val, you got us all worried.



			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Phew, well thats a good thing, but today i won't allow myself off topic coz i usually cause it all , imagined Satsuki and Manaka in the swan tunnel and it would be too highly amusing


Hehe, Satsuki all over Manaka's body


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

presuming it would get very dark, I could imagine him saying things like "WHAT WHAT ARE YOU DOING", and they emerge looking rather flustered, very Satsuki like behavior and most definatly a continuation of the film room event


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry this is a little off topic.....but I was just thinking whose girls panties we HAVEN'T seen flashed in Ichigo 100%..........Strangely enough......The only one I can think of is Misuzu....How weird is that?

.................
......................
..................................
*thinks to self* (I wanna see Misuzu's panties!!!! ing)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

come to think of it your right, who knows, maybe we'll get a flash of panties from her, I mean she did dress in the Kunoichi outfit awhile back so anythings possible


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Sorry this is a little off topic.....but I was just thinking whose girls panties we HAVEN'T seen flashed in Ichigo 100%..........Strangely enough......The only one I can think of is Misuzu....How weird is that?
> 
> .................
> ......................
> ...


There's pretty much showing on this page. (chapter 101)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

BUt but but.....those aren't panties!!!!  It's Ichigo 100% right!  it's uncanny for any one female character to NOT have her panties shown......why did it have to be Misuzu???!!!


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

Dude, her panties DO show! in the top-left one.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

Oooohh.........Well....that's not nearly enough..........but i guess i will be satisfied with it...hee hee....good find


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Probably because shes one of the only girls who doesn't see alot in Manaka. also he doesn't see alot in her either, counting out saying she has nice legs, but as i said you never know what might happen


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 15, 2005)

Let me see, if you guys look at ch 57, you'll see her panties

Edit: Also inn ch 58, when Satsuki and Misuzu were fighting each other in front of Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Let me see, if you guys look at ch 57, you'll see her panties
> 
> Edit: Also inn ch 58, when Satsuki and Misuzu were fighting each other in front of Manaka.



Your making valentine a very happy man at the moment my friend : , just give me Nishino and a copy of Twilight Princess and i'll be sorted


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

So much for all the intelligent conversation


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 15, 2005)

Iado's link doesn't work.  anyone have chps 152-155 that they can send me over AIM or something?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 15, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Iado's link doesn't work.  anyone have chps 152-155 that they can send me over AIM or something?



Link removed

You can find them here.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Been reading through again, and as much as I don't like him, Amachi does make me laugh, like when he was in the bear suit and he sort of kidnapped Toujo, the face just made it a classic  still don't really like him though


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 15, 2005)

thank you both.  rep for you 

EDIT: I can't get on lucifer's IRC channel to download it -__-


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

I've re-read many chapter now and i can't help starting feeling more and more sorry for Satuki. This made me feel much sorrier:

She has her good side too you know.. it's just trapped in a body with no control. Poor girl...:sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

But she doesn't care about the other girls. It's her own fault she is too forceful


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But she doesn't care about the other girls. It's her own fault she is too forceful



While I do agree she has her soft side, the above statement is exactly what i feel like towards her, i do admire her persistance though, even though to Manaka it seems more like an obsession where she doesn't care if she gets hurt eg in the baths on the school trip


----------



## Lingz (Aug 15, 2005)

I think the author did intend to make Toujo the girl who Manaka would end up with in the end. Does anyone know who the most popular girl in general for Ichigo 100% ?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Well she is exactly the type of person I hate. There is no way I could feel sorry for. She doesn't care about anyone else, why should I care about her


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

I would guess the most popular is either Nishino or Toujo, though there are alot of Satsuki fans around, and at first I thought she was being nice to Amachi out of the goodness of her heart, but it seems she just wants to use him to get her own way, I do like her though, her character is bubbly and is great in a friend way


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I think the author did intend to make Toujo the girl who Manaka would end up with in the end. Does anyone know who the most popular girl in general for Ichigo 100% ?


Dude, i really hope this wasn't a spoiler just now................. *holding breath until answer*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah but friends shouldn't try and ruin you relationship with other friends.

Don't answer whether it was a spoiler or not I don't think it was.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Satsuki reminds me very much of a child at times, and i think she would definatly have more sucess if she started to change her ways


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 15, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> EDIT: I can't get on lucifer's IRC channel to download it -__-



Have you tried the other sites?

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 15, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Dude, i really hope this wasn't a spoiler just now................. *holding breath until answer*



hmm...no comment, I'll shut up.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That Was The Answer I Did Not Want To Hear!!!!!!!!!! Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! No No No!!!! I Can't!!!! No No No Non No No No!!!!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> hmm...no comment, I'll shut up.



uh oh... I think that said it all   still we got plenty of chapters still to read when volume 17 comes out, just wish i was going to japan this year and not next year :sad wonder if you can get Ichigo posters


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

That is exactly why I said don't answer, you are a complete idiot.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

JUST ****!!!!!!! **** ******* ****** **********  ******** *** 
*** ******* **** ***** **** **** *** ***!!!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

*pats SkriK on the head* everything will be okay


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> *pats SkriK on the head* everything will be okay


How can you be so calm!? I already broke a drinking-glass!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Strange though I heard a conflicting spoiler to that one. So I don't really know what to think. But yeah no one tell me which one is right


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not really that calm, my headache just increased in pain, but as blue said, we don't know for sure if thats true, so we're still okay


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah I really am not sure about that one. I am not so sure what he said was true. 

BUT NO ONE TELL US THE TRUTH!!!!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

yeh, we're gonna find out on our own through the wonderful Yanime experience


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

...........................i need to go outside and look at the stars............. maybe i should  make a summersault and make sure to land on my neck while im still outside....... my parents will find me in the morning anyways........... see ya fellas!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Exactly no matter what I am gonna stick to Yanime. 

Edit:
Come on SkriK don't trust that guy I don't think he really knows


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 15, 2005)

I wish there were multiple endings to see what it would be like if Manaka chose that girl.

*Note i have not read the ending so i don't know if he even ends up with a girl.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

yeh, stay with us, we can't go on without ya bud, its probably just a joke or something, Yanime forever


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

I haven't been more serious in my life!! I feel like im having a mental break-down!! Im even getting suicidal.... I was wishing for him to say like "i haven't read all chapters yet, sorry if my grammar was wrong".... BUT ****!!!!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

I felt the same when someone spoiled bleach for me, but even if it does turn out to be true we stick to the pact, and your not alone, for all you know he could have been playing on your reaction (which is most likely)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

SkriK man I am really not sure he was telling the truth. I will not believe anything until I read it myself.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

I definatly agree with blue, but i do know how you feel *remembers the time when bleach was spoiled* bah now that was troublesome


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

You guys are talking to me as the ending was clear and that im just to stupid to understand!!!! ******* ****!!!!! If not someone who've read all of them tells me that he's lying im gonna..... die.....


----------



## Lingz (Aug 15, 2005)

Dude, calm down. No comment means everything can still happen. You can neg rep me if that makes you feel better like another member x_X


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

I neg repped you cos I asked you not to answer and you didn't listen


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Dude, calm down. No comment means everything can still happen. You can neg rep me if that makes you feel better like another member x_X


I don't feel like neg repping you at all, i just want to save my last moment with ichigo right now!


----------



## Lingz (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, I didn't see your post and I was urging to "try" not to spoil anything for our fellow posters. Guess you're right thoguh, the more I say might make him think more. Nevermind, I deserve it


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't see your post and I was urging to "try" not to spoil anything for our fellow posters. Guess you're right thoguh, the more I say might make him think more. Nevermind, I deserve it


 
*me ------------- my friend i asked to shoot me*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

It's cool I still don't believe you


----------



## Lingz (Aug 15, 2005)

?!

Erm, Why don't we just change the topic. I'm scared I'll accidently say anymore..:|

P.S If you've got something to say, say it louder,, I dont mind


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think its too predictable that Manaka will end up with Toujo, and Ichigo is very unpredictable i've found


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah man I don't think he will end up with her, Nishino all the way!


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

*sigh*.... what a pleasant day.... i was almost finished with the before-coloring things on my nishino drawing.... but why care anymore.... i might even blow a hole in my compy using a shotgun....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

You know, I'd love it to be with Nishino, but i keep getting this nagging feeling in my head about Yui, I don't even know what it is, but its got something to do with the encounters they've had and their history, it's definatly just my brain working overdrive but i keep thinking about it


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Yui!?!?!?! LOL don't be silly


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

I keep telling myself that but its no good, whats wrong with me ing SkriK, don't blow a hole in your computer, or i'll call the RSPCPC (Royal Society for the Protection and Care of Personal Computers)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

But Yui is like his little sister basically


----------



## SkriK (Aug 15, 2005)

I need to think this over.... i'll go to sleep and do that.... (01:49am)
thinking of choking myself with my pillow.... goodnight....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

yeh your right, i'm looking into these things way too much, and i still think Nishino is gonna walk away with him, i hope so too, night SkriK :sad


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay now that i'm over that Yui time, do you reckon it will it will end at about volume 19 (Yanime scans this is)


----------



## Lingz (Aug 15, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> *sigh*.... what a pleasant day.... i was almost finished with the before-coloring things on my nishino drawing.... but why care anymore.... i might even blow a hole in my compy using a shotgun....



LMAO, Dude, I was joking all along! Can't believe you fell for that, now cheer up!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh ok, well fair enough. I am just glad we weren't spoiled


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 15, 2005)

kinda feel sorry for SkirK though, he seriously believes it, least he'll be releived to hear it wasn't a spoiler in the morning


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

....................WoW......You guys were busy busy busy today....and I missed all of it....*shrugs and a sigh*....I guess Ill catch it next time around.....*leaves wondering what all the hubbub was about*....


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 15, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> LMAO, Dude, I was joking all along! Can't believe you fell for that, now cheer up!!



good morning SkirK! well this is a good morning news for you. =)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 15, 2005)

Ahh, it's morning there for you DHimura?  I haven't been to the Philipines in in forever...


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone found 157-161 yet??... if not...theres gotta be a way to find out what happens.....


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow 123 pages this has got to be the biggest thread in the entire forum thats still active with no end in site. I remember posting back in this thread when the pages were in single digits.


----------



## iaido (Aug 16, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> anyone found 157-161 yet??... if not...theres gotta be a way to find out what happens.....


Learn Japanese?


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 16, 2005)

coldcity333 said:
			
		

> anyone found 157-161 yet??... if not...theres gotta be a way to find out what happens.....



135-167(end)

Theres that.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

morning people! *half asleep*
i gotta tell ya... if it wasn't for my dream last night, i still would've believed you lingz... to see you say something like that at a time like this is just unbelievable. It seemes more like you said it 'cause blue said that you probably was joking... *yawn*
I it wasn't so late last night, i would've screamed out loud in misery....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad that I wasn't involved with the spoiler discussion....


			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Your making valentine a very happy man at the moment my friend : , just give me Nishino and a copy of Twilight Princess and i'll be sorted


Hehe, You give me Twilight Princess, 'cause I know that Nishino can't be found in the real world, however, I can't make her avaliable in my dream....


----------



## coldcity333 (Aug 16, 2005)

thnx ha-ri


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Wow 123 pages this has got to be the biggest thread in the entire forum thats still active with no end in site. I remember posting back in this thread when the pages were in single digits.


 
Oh it's a long way off the biggest. But one of the biggest discussion threads. I remember posting when it was in single digits too lol.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 16, 2005)

You folks are some early posters (6:40AM here)!   Man, hard to believe te end is less then 25 chapters away...Makes me sad almost....


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't read your post completely, since it seemed as if you were talking about the ending. If you did, put that post in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah hjkou, put that on a spoiler tag.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

So it WAS a spoiler!? DAMMIT!! I really should stop reading posts here!!! Though i didn't read that one. But there will be one sooner or later...


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

It was just his opinion about the ending, but it's kind of a spoiler, too.


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry about my lack of activity on this topic. I have been trying to train a new singer for my cover band so we can play this weekend. She has an incredible voice, but her timing is always off. Hopefully this can be fixed by Friday :S

Yeah.. Nishino... wow..


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Evening people, how are ya today SkriK, any better? 





> You give me Twilight Princess


 It's mine when i find it  and Ainsin, couldn't have said it better, Nishino <3 on the theory of being the longest thread I think that belongs to something like the Chocobo FC


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Evening people, how are ya today SkriK, any better?


Yeah, thanks for asking. But now that hjkou was spoiling things about the ending, im even more worried now than before. I'm glad that I felt that he was about to spoil something and i stoped reading his post. Just put a spoiler tag on if you want to discuss something about chapter 143+ dammit!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks for asking. But now that hjkou was spoiling things about the ending, im even more worried now than before. I'm glad that I felt that he was about to spoil something and i stoped reading his post. Just put a spoiler tag on if you want to discuss something about chapter 143+ dammit!



Glad to hear your okay and I couldn't agree with you more, we'll definatly be suprised about the end, don't fancy an incident like last nights again coz i'm already in the middle of a crap day :sad  but ichigo should help with that


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn your right, i took a look at that Chocobo FC thread and its huge 1200+ pages!! But if you read it, its severely off topic lol. This thread veers off course sometimes but always manages to come back to a nice discussion about Ichigo 100%.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Didn't say it was on topic , it's because all in the FC have become like super friendly and so posted 20,000+ posts, we could do that with the Nishino FC or this but personally I like the on topic debates we have, my opinions of certain characters have been swayed by people in the thread


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 16, 2005)

How about forming a Ichigo 100% thread fanclub


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 16, 2005)

Hah, I thought about that once........what a jaunty idea.....But this thread basically IS a fanclub unto itself.........


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah this thread is already like a fanclub. Someone just needs to make a pimp signature (preferably with all three main girls to satisfy everyone)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

thats true, we do discuss everything in the world of Ichigo, and we do like to go off topic, although we have to put a limit to it


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

If you guys were to confess to a girl/boy, would it to someone that you know or it can also be with an unknown person?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> If you guys were to confess to a girl/boy, would it to someone that you know or it can also be with an unknown person?



well right now it would be to someone that i know, but I never will coz i have no chance with her at all, seriously at all :sad


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

Hehe, me too. I probably go for someone that I know, but in my class, there isn't so many girls that are attractive there (at least for me). However, there are so many girls at other class that I don't know but most of them are smokers..... I hate smokers.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 16, 2005)

For me it's always someone I know very well........in fact I like bering friends first (with intent to date later of course) so there are good memories before hand and to build up on.  In fact I like the feeling  I get BEFORE dating someone then afterwards.....it's very exciting to me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree you do have to have something to talk about, and with a stranger the conversations can dry up unbelievably quickly, and theres loads of stunning girls in my year, but they smoke and i despise smoking as much as hero does


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 16, 2005)

Dah, I broke up with my last cuz she was doing stupid S*** like smoking, drinking, and drugs.....and well cheating.........If your gonna smoke and drink and do that stuff.....at least don't do it to be "cool", that's so immature and base........at least do it b/c you like it at the very least, be genuine........


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

My whole family besides me and my mum smokes, now i can see reasons why they smoke, stress and what have you, and as much as i don't like it, i'd rather they were smoking and calm than, not smoking and ripping the house to pieces, but smoking to be 'cool' is pathetic, thankfully only one of my ex's smoked and that was bad enough, needless to say we broke up due to one of the things valentine mentioned, the girls in ichigo seem so much nicer and more compassionate


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> My whole family besides me and my mum smokes, now i can see reasons why they smoke, stress and what have you, and as much as i don't like it, i'd rather they were smoking and calm than, not smoking and ripping the house to pieces, but smoking to be 'cool' is pathetic, thankfully only one of my ex's smoked and that was bad enough, needless to say we broke up due to one of the things valentine mentioned, the girls in ichigo seem so much nicer and more compassionate


Totally agree.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Dah, I broke up with my last cuz she was doing stupid S*** like smoking, drinking, and drugs.....and well cheating.........If your gonna smoke and drink and do that stuff.....at least don't do it to be "cool", that's so immature and base........at least do it b/c you like it at the very least, be genuine........


That's suck man. Yeah smoking, drinking and drugs.... what were she thinking? Those school example dosen't work, does it? Like "I don't want to smoke because it gives us bad and unhealty lungs". The youth people always think that if they do something different and tough thing, they'll be cool. That's very sad....



			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> My whole family besides me and my mum smokes, now i can see reasons why they smoke, stress and what have you, and as much as i don't like it, i'd rather they were smoking and calm than, not smoking and ripping the house to pieces, but smoking to be 'cool' is pathetic, thankfully only one of my ex's smoked and that was bad enough, needless to say we broke up due to one of the things valentine mentioned, the girls in ichigo seem so much nicer and more compassionate


I don't agree with you there. If they weren't smoke, they'll never get stress. My father is the only smokers in my family. He always get stress if he don't smoke. My cousine do the same.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

being yourself is the closest you can get to being cool, and hell, does it even matter if your cool, as long as people like you it doesn't matter what your like, and if beating the crap outta your lungs, liver and various other body parts is the price to pay for being cool, i'd rather be uncool


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> being yourself is the closest you can get to being cool, and hell, does it even matter if your cool, as long as people like you it doesn't matter what your like, and if beating the crap outta your lungs, liver and various other body parts is the price to pay for being cool, i'd rather be uncool


You said it.
My mother is the only smoker in my family. There just sooo many of those drinker-smoker chicks in my school. There are some who also doesn't smoke and has breathtaking looks . But there are just too few.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

> There are some who also doesn't smoke and has breathtaking looks


In my school all these kind are taken by the pretty boys and the pumped up guys, sigh its hard being a shy one


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm..I'm back. I'm sure SkriK is glad to see me back again  Hehe. Anyway, apoligies again for the unfriendly joke, but it did crack me up


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

wow your rep shot up again , having an ichigo like moment myself, could be amusing


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 16, 2005)

Sup guys, I swear all of you don't go to school


			
				Hero kun said:
			
		

> If you guys were to confess to a girl/boy, would it to someone that you know or it can also be with an unknown person?


I'd rather confess to someone I know or ask on a date. If there's an unknown person that I do like, I'd just talk to her and see how we vibing.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Hmm..I'm back. I'm sure SkriK is glad to see me back again  Hehe. Anyway, apoligies again for the unfriendly joke, but it did crack me up


...don't speak too highly of yourself....


			
				Hero kun said:
			
		

> If you guys were to confess to a girl/boy, would it to someone that you know or it can also be with an unknown person?


Definately to someone i know, if i didn't know her and i like her; i would talk to her first to see what kind of person she is.


			
				AmazinG said:
			
		

> Yeah this thread is already like a fanclub. Someone just needs to make a pimp signature (preferably with all three main girls to satisfy everyone)


Might do that one...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

nice new sig SkriK, loving it, and hyuuga, I don't go back till the 12th of september , very lucky me


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> ...don't speak too highly of yourself....



Blah, it was a joke. You're just totally not cool with it.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 16, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Blah, it was a joke. You're just totally not cool with it.


It's not that easy to believe. Since there hasn't been anybody who've read all of it and also said it was a joke.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Anything thats a spoiler to the end isn't gonna be funny for some people, so its better to just put tags round anything that Yanime hasn't covered yet, that way everyones happy


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> It's not that easy to believe. Since there hasn't been anybody who've read all of it and also said it was a joke.


 
If they said it was a joke then we would know that ending isn't possible. They probably guessed and just didn't comment.

I like the idea of an Ichigo thread fanclub. We do mostly stay on topic, which is unusual for a thread this time. Sometimes we have discussions about relationships but these are usually inspired from Ichigo.

Aswering all the discussions, if I ask someone out I have to know them. I also hate smokers, drugs anything like that. Not a big fan of alcohol either and not afraid to admit it. I will have a drink occassionaly, but never for the sake of drinking.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Just had the girl i would confess too talking to me and well don't i feel like Satsuki now, in the "just a friend" catagory, except i don't take her approach bah, oh well, cant all be lucky


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

Man, stop this spoiler crap discussion already. 

To annonce it, *PUT A SPOILER TAG IF YOUR REPLY ARE ABOUT THOSE CHAPTHERS AFTER THE VOL. 16*

Geezz, is that so hard? Even though, it's your opinion about the ending, it's still counts as a spoiler.



			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Just had the girl i would confess too talking to me and well don't i feel like Satsuki now, in the "just a friend" catagory, except i don't take her approach bah, oh well, cant all be lucky


Wow, you're really are incredible. Hooking a girl that you like is to hard for me. But good luck with the confession, if you feel like it.

And about the Ichigo FC, if it's avaliable, count me in:


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

*Changes topic*

So I've finished the manga, and I'm trying to find something on the same lines of Ichigo 100%. I don't really enjoy the Harem side of it, so Love Hina dosent appeal to me. But I like the romance/comedy elements in it. 
So far, I've found this new anime "Suzuka" similar to Ichigo, it's also very good. So I'll reccomend all Ichigo fans to check it out, the anime is new so only 6 eps are out, but the manga is said to be just as good.
Does anyone have any reccomendations for similar animes/manga to Ichigo 100%? (Preferably not harem)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Ai Yori Aoshi, Chobits and Mahou Sensei Negima all aren't harem and good


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Wow, you're really are incredible. Hooking a girl that you like is to hard for me. But good luck with the confession, if you feel like it.



Dude, she basically said i was just a friend so i'm not that lucky :sad still got you guys though with all our disscusions and on that note, we need a new one right now


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Dude, she basically said i was just a friend so i'm not that lucky :sad still got you guys though with all our disscusions and on that note, we need a new one right now


Your situation reminds me of Suzuka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

I might start reading that at some point, but her friend really hyped things up and stuff, saying she liked me, and then tonight, a perfect end to a perfect day *note incrdible amounts of sarcasm *


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ai Yori Aoshi, Chobits and Mahou Sensei Negima all aren't harem and good



Good reccomendations but I've seen them all


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> nice new sig SkriK, loving it, and hyuuga, I don't go back till the 12th of september , very lucky me


Yes very lucky.. when does ur school ends?

In case any1 forgot, Toujou is #1   *closes ears* (is there a close ear smiley?)




			
				Hero kun said:
			
		

> Your situation reminds me of Suzuka.


yea it does.. the last sub ep was depressing..

Oh I just came from this book store, Borders, it had plenty of manga books. I never knew where to buy a manga at until now. Sadly, they didn't have no Ichigo 100% manga

P.S. nice looking sig Shrik


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

well school ends about july sometime, last year too, oh my life is so depressing ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

They don't have Ichigo cos it isn't licensed in America yet.

@lingz

Sorry man, Love Hina is good though, it isn't all Harem.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

can anyone give me the basic plot of Suzuku, I'm thinking of reading it and want to know what its like, put it in spoiler tags if ya fancy, just to pass time while we wait for volume 17


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

^

You mean "Suzuka" right?

Erm, heres a summary.



> To continue his studies, the young Yamato Akizuki has to go and live with his aunt. He doesn`t have to pay a rent but in exchanges he has to maintain the residence. Besides having a public bath it`s also occupied by three pretty tenants, Yuuka Saotome, Megumi Matsumoto and Suzuka Asahina. Yamato falls quickly for the charm of the beautiful and sporty Suzuka but alas for him everything separates them...



Heres a picture



My personal thoughts:

Up to episode 6 of Suzuka. It's really, really good IMO. It's not a harem anime that one might think from watching the first episode, and the romance is really building up. Episode 6 was really touching, and was done very well. 
Compared to Ichigo, I see a resemblence, but it's,, different. It sould be obvious who he ends up with in the end, since the anime is named from her name, I'd say i resembles KareKano abit aswel. One of my best animes this season.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info, definatly considering downloading tommorrow as i have nothing to do


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

Sure, NP.

You should check out this amazing anime called Honey and Clover if you havent.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

> To continue his studies, the young Yamato Akizuki has to go and live with his aunt. He doesn`t have to pay a rent but in exchanges he has to maintain the residence. Besides having a public bath it`s also occupied by three pretty tenants, Yuuka Saotome, Megumi Matsumoto and Suzuka Asahina. Yamato falls quickly for the charm of the beautiful and sporty Suzuka but alas for him everything separates them...


 
Sounds very similar to Love Hina


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a quick read over Love Hina while i was searching for Ichigo 100% and it did sound quite interesting, i was tempted to read it but then i got way into ichigo, so many things i could do while waiting


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

Love Hina...I don't really like it for some reason. The manga is said to be alot better, so I might look at that. I just didnt find Love Hina anime all that funny. But then, the same with Ichigo, the anime sucks compared to manga.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Love Hina...I don't really like it for some reason. The manga is said to be alot better, so I might look at that. I just didnt find Love Hina anime all that funny. But then, the same with Ichigo, the anime sucks compared to manga.



Thats usually the case with most manga/anime's, probably because the manga is straight from the writer to us, certain episodes of naruto i love animated, but some are just dire, with Ichigo i'm sticking to the manga because it's quite an emotional manga and i feel that the writer can give us alot more emotion through his pictures


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh man the anime is absolutely nothing compared to the manga. Much the same as how bad the Ichigo anime is. Love Hina was the first manga I ever read, and it is still one of my favourites.

I'm reading the first chapter of Suzuka now. Hmmmm I'm presuming it moves away from Love Hina soon, but geez a lot of things that have happened are exactly the same.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

I never thought i'd like these kinda comedy/romance manga's as i was a prefered action manga fan, hence my two other manga's being naruto and bleach, but i really got into Ichigo and its addictive, so I'm willing to try the others definatly


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh man the anime is absolutely nothing compared to the manga. Much the same as how bad the Ichigo anime is. Love Hina was the first manga I ever read, and it is still one of my favourites.
> 
> I'm reading the first chapter of Suzuka now. Hmmmm I'm presuming it moves away from Love Hina soon, but geez a lot of things that have happened are exactly the same.



Yeah, it's very Love Hina-like at the start, like with the bath scene and stuff. You should check the anime out aswel, although the animation is nothing to brag about. 

I can't reccomend this enough :Honey and Clover

It's definitely my best anime in the season, it's just amazing in every aspect, watch it!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

I watched the first few episodes, and was left wondering when something would actually happen.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 16, 2005)

it depends what genre it is in manga or anime. At least for my case. Action and such things like that I favor anime more. Strictly drama, love/romance, mystery I favor manga more.


			
				~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Sure, NP.
> 
> You should check out this amazing anime called Honey and Clover if you havent.



what it this anime about? I've been seeing it lately but never watched it.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm...it's more slice of life. But the romance element is building up stronger every episode.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah I agree, action is much better in anime. 

Do you know where I can get Sazuka after chapter 1?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

Chapter 1 as in manga chapter right? Hmm, I don't read the manga, I'm tempted to but everytime I read the manga, I'll most definitely lose interest in the anime, so sometimes I like to stick faithful with the anime, lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> Link removed
> I still wanna know about it b4 I DL via mIRC



thanks very much again, today has started off quite nicely now, well its almost 2am,  *back to reading*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah I have that problem with Bleach and Naruto. It's annoying as well, cos I don't enjoy the manga of those as much as the anime. But that is because of the action. Romance stuff I read the manga generally.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I have that problem with Bleach and Naruto. It's annoying as well, cos I don't enjoy the manga of those as much as the anime. But that is because of the action. Romance stuff I read the manga generally.



See i have the complete opposite view, i enjoy the manga of Bleach and Naruto more, admittedtly I love some of the fight scenes animated, I still feel that the manga conveys much more soul


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with Sasuke_Ryuujin. The anime just has too many filler eps and flashbacks that dsent really give the manga full justice.
However, for romance animes, everythign has to be right, like the animation, visual effects, music etc to make a good atmosphere so I guess it's abit harder to turn a romance manga to a decent anime


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

I guess it's cos I'm lazy, I can't be bothered to work out what is going on in the fights with the manga.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree with Sasuke_Ryuujin. The anime just has too many filler eps and flashbacks that dsent really give the manga full justice.
> However, for romance animes, everythign has to be right, like the animation, visual effects, music etc to make a good atmosphere so I guess it's abit harder to turn a romance manga to a decent anime



What they should do is work with the writer's themselves, while this would probably be impossible due to money and other issues, the anime produced would carry some of the soul thats in the manga, its impractical because nowadays things have to be ready too fast, and if the manga writer was working on the anime too then it would probably take more time


> I guess it's cos I'm lazy, I can't be bothered to work out what is going on in the fights with the manga


Thats what i like in some of the fights in say Naruto, sometimes when drawn its all lines and is hard to work out, so when fights are animated they look alot better, take naruto 133 for example, however i don't think they manage to capture the other scenes better, but this is just my opinion


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> What they should do is work with the writer's themselves, while this would probably be impossible due to money and other issues, the anime produced would carry some of the soul thats in the manga, its impractical because nowadays things have to be ready too fast, and if the manga writer was working on the anime too then it would probably take more time
> 
> Thats what i like in some of the fights in say Naruto, sometimes when drawn its all lines and is hard to work out, so when fights are animated they look alot better, take naruto 133 for example, however i don't think they manage to capture the other scenes better, but this is just my opinion


yea the author may be too busy to help them, or such things u just said


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

One day I think it would be good if say Kishi got together with the animators and say, animated his favourite chapters just to see the difference, because i'm willing to say that there would be some difference, I was tempted to watch the Ichigo anime but everyone says its nothing compared to the manga


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Anime's have really little to do with the mangaka's. It's the same as when a book is converted to a film.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

ah yeh, your always left saying, "I prefered the book", which reminds me, WHSmith has finally released its Manga line in the form of a small area, it sells, wait for it, Dragonball volume 1 saying its new, i guess its new to most people, anyway wish it was selling Ichigo, but as its not licenced theres no chance of that at all


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

^

Even if WHSmith did sell Ichigo, it would probably cost at least £10, UK is really expensive to buy mangas.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Everything anime related is expensive here. But WHSmith selling manga? Can only be seen as a step forward.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 16, 2005)

I know HMV sells anime, but last time I checked, it was like £20 for just a DVD which contained a few eps of a particular anime. I mean, it's not like we dont want to support the animes we like, but it's just at a too unresonible price over here.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep which is why I buy any anime from America, even with customs charges it is far far cheaper


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 16, 2005)

From the 3 exemple given, I would say the best manga that went to anime are in order:
1- Bleach - very faithfull to the manga, not much adding not much cut (if there is).
2- Naruto - Not much cut, but too much added, that lead to much repetition (in the filler, see how the rasengan is used, and when it will come to the anime to catch the manga, some things will seem less interessting
3- Ichigo - Too much scenes were cut - I never sensed while watching the anime that Nishino & Junpei were going out. The anime isn't enough neutral, giving the spotlight to one girl.

The fighting style stories are best suited to anime/movies than manga/books. But mostly when it come to backstory or background, anime & movie tend to cut it. Generally fan, liked scenes that where nothing near to important to the main plot but that was that kind of scenes that them like that story. And yet they don't see it in the motion version (i will not give exemple because i think that you can at least one by your one  )

And one thing that I read in these read, is about giving about the synopsis (as given on these website), as far from my experience goes: least i like the synopsis, more i like the story...  
Ichigo 100%: I didn't find the story of a guy wanting to film a strawberry pantie after seeing by accident a girl wearing one.
And yet, the synopsis don't give justice to the story, because there is more to it than the strawberries panties.
The Law of Ueki: The main guy has the power to grow trees, and I didn't find it would be a great starting point to a story.
Eyeshield 21: I fought I wouldn't like the whole american football thing, but yet the way it was done, made it interresting
Aishiteruze Baby: I thought that the story of a teenager having to take care of a baby would interrest me but it did.

If I have to give my advice in the "romance genre" i would recommed:

Aishiteruze Baby: The romance isn't the main plot (the second main - mostly in the second half of the anime)but it's still interresting. The characters are interresting even if somes are a little bit undevellopment. I don't know if there is a manga of it.
Da Capo (First & second graduation): It's a anime in two seasons (the second one still in progress). A lot of special character. The romance is kind of here in the main frame through backstories. The last 2-3 episodes of the first graduation are a less interresting than the first ones. The good point is that most of the backstories are ended. The second graduation take place two years after the end of the first season. I especially like the feeling of the first episode: characters that you know very well but yet there is that two year gap, you look to see what changed. It's hard to explain but I would like to have that feeling again in a possible sequel to Ichigo  
Kare Kano: More in the comedy side than Ichigo. I think it's a well known anime so I don't have to tell more about it.

I have some memories of some other good romance animes, but I don't remember the titles... :sad


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 16, 2005)

I eBay for all my anime needs...REAL cheap, caution though, some are just pirated stuff.........REALLY well done pirates from China usually...One time I bought Outlaw Star and it looked legit but when I played it on DVD, it turned out to be Record of Loddoss War instead.....how strange...

As far fighting/action sequences in mangas, Hajime no Ippo is a major exception to it being confusing.  It flowed quite nicely and the excitement is portrayed very well.


----------



## Norb (Aug 16, 2005)

-___- Did the discussion detract off-topic? O.o


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah it did a bit. Sorry about that. Valentine, probably 90% of the anime on ebay is pirated. I just don't trust it.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 16, 2005)

Yah, Ive had my fair share of bad buys....but sometimes the college poorness desperations gets to me and I go for price over quality (or credibility).


----------



## Shirozu (Aug 17, 2005)

Manga scenes generally are a lot less impressive then an anime's since you need to look hard and use some imaginations in the empty action gaps.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Shirozu said:
			
		

> Manga scenes generally are a lot less impressive then an anime's since you need to look hard and use some imaginations in the empty action gaps.



While they may not look impressive, they convey alot more emotion, for instance, naruto's face when hes in his 2nd Kyuubi form in the manga is very intense and full of emotion, yet in the anime, it didn't quite look the same, that wasnt the best example but ya get the idea, and yeh WHSmiths said they should be getting more in over the following year, which means I might not have to go to London for my manga, sorry for straying from topic


----------



## Lingz (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyway here till? Are we allowed to go off-topic like this in this discussion? I don't actually mind, just asking.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Well not really, this is an Ichigo discussion thread. All non Ichigo stuff could be posted in the Ichigo FC I guess.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 17, 2005)

Ichigo FC?? Never knew there was such thing. I thought there were just FC's for individual characters from Ichigo. Or is someone going to create one?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Kakashigurl20

The Ichigo FC was created way before the character ones


----------



## Lingz (Aug 17, 2005)

The FC looks dead, maybe a New Ichigo FC needs creating. The FC dosent look well organised for starters, we need a banner!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Figured I may as well make a new one.

Kakashigurl20

I hope everyone here joins!


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Since there's not much discussion about ichigo, i'll just add to the off-topics.

Today was first day at school!!!  I spent most of the time hugging people.  My mood can't be better than this, i even got delayed-presents from my birthday in 2nd of july. (one was a bottle of vodka:amazed)  im so happy.:


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Back at school already? I don't start uni till September 23rd. SkriK I know it's late but Happy Birthday! My birthday is on Monday.

Right time to get back to discussing Ichigo I think, how do you think Manaka is gonna react around Toujou next volume? I mean first he thinks she is avoiding him. Then he thinks he sees her with her boyfriend. I don't really believe he is, it just doesn't seem likely. But Manaka is just a tad clueless, you think he is gonna start doing things differently around Toujou? Will he fight for her for once?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

He probably would fight until the end of it. Since if she has a boyfriend (in his eyes) he's going to realize how much she means to him, or so i believe.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

It will be interesting if that happens because not only will it be a role reversal, but then how is he gonna deal with Nishino and Satsuki?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, everyone  

Junpei, is in a tough position. If he truly believes Aya has eyes for another guy, he's forced to confront his feelings about her and act on them.. It will be really interesting to see what happens in the next volume.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

It is gonna be interesting. I hope in some ways that the guy isn't just her brother or someone, because I wanna see how Manaka will react.

The other thing I find interesting is that Toujou is probably his favourite girl and yet she does the least to persuade his heart. Satsuki does the most, but out of the main three she is the least favoured.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Me too, and yes satsuki is the least favored one :sad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It is gonna be interesting. I hope in some ways that the guy isn't just her brother or someone, because I wanna see how Manaka will react.
> 
> The other thing I find interesting is that Toujou is probably his favourite girl and yet she does the least to persuade his heart. Satsuki does the most, but out of the main three she is the least favoured.




Yeah, it definetly would be interesting if the guy was a love interest, but right now I'm kinda skeptical because doesn't seem like it would be the case, you know the whole it was a "misunderstanding" type deal.

But if Aya was starting to see a guy other than Ichigo in a romantic sense it might force Ichigo to make a decision.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Who tha hell is ichigo? Are you reffering to Manaka?


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 17, 2005)

hi guys. =) exams have been kinda like hell for me.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Right time to get back to discussing Ichigo I think, how do you think Manaka is gonna react around Toujou next volume? I mean first he thinks she is avoiding him. Then he thinks he sees her with her boyfriend. I don't really believe he is, it just doesn't seem likely. But Manaka is just a tad clueless, you think he is gonna start doing things differently around Toujou? Will he fight for her for once?



at the beggining of the volume doubt has been constantly building up. junpei has been worrying about toujo's feelings toward him, and i feel he is kinda disappointed on how things are turning out for them both. clueless or not, he still has 'faith' on aya, but seeing her with another contender* might ruin the day for him. 

i doubt he will fight for toujo this time. this is just my opinion but i think junpei just sends out a vibe saying : 'what does this new guy have that i dont' or 'within a short span of time, he can sway toujo's feelings? what the?'. he might initially be asking toujo all about this guy, and he may or may not be happy about the answers to his queries. but at some point, the awkwardness will heighten. i just hope frustration just doesnt follow after it. 
also, theres the matter of nishino confessing to him. he IS very happy about it. in the past volumes manaka's attention was mostly on toujo, but now it abruptly shifted towards nishino. sure satsuki shared the adult kiss thingy, but she always does something like that in the previous volumes.

and ive got a question, when did manaka ever fight for a specific girl before?


----------



## Ainsin (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, at the end of the volume 16, I had the distinct notion that Manaka that had pretty much given up on Aya. In his eyes, she seemed to have given up on him, by going with 'another guy' for this ball thing, and she stayed away from him when they made a moment alone (but we all know the real reason why). Even Manaka's main contender for Aya's heart, Amachi, gave up on Aya. Is this a sign?

I don't think Aya and Manaka are ever going to be comfortable with each other. Not on the same level of comfort as Nishino and Satsuki. They have too much respect and admiration for each other...

Just my point of view :S

P.S. I just want to play Smash Mouth's 'Why Can't We Be Friends' for Satsuki. Maybe she'll finally give up!


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

NO! Not satuki!


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 17, 2005)

SkriK, you were almost got pawned in the nishino FC coz of satsuki, hehe. =)

and yo, nice sig man.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> SkriK, you were almost got pawned in the nishino FC coz of satsuki, hehe. =)


Yeah i know. But i stand by it. It's not that i want satsuki to be the one who Manaka ends up with, i just don't want her to be the one who's most hurt.

Edit: dark, you made dubble post.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 17, 2005)

A new Ichigo FC hmm?  *Sigh* I don't think Im gonna join though....Im in WAY too many FC's right now....Maybe I should quit a few....

Ill join later...

Man....I think Manaka in all likelyhood will choose Nishino to go, He's the kind of man that chooses the path of least resistance....Plus, Nishino and him have a "history"....
I agree that Satsuki makes up for being the "least liked" with her seductive guiles, and Toujo is the most but with the least effort....so Nishino seems like a natural pick...its the right amount of both, not too strong and not too indirect.

Even tho I read ahead, these were my thoughts before I read anything...BTW


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 17, 2005)

SkriK i sympathize with you regarding satsuki. shes going all out on manaka, and its just sad that she might be the one that will be hurt most.

hey anyone wants to answer my question yet?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> hey anyone wants to answer my question yet?


He stood up for nishino twice. Once he got beaten up totally, and the other he swinged his fist against higure.

edit: member's of the new ichigo fc, reply to my post please, im making a banner.


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 17, 2005)

hmm all nishino huh? >_<


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Depends if that the "protecting" he gave kozue when that pervert guy touched her on the rail-cart.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you guys think Amachi is gonna really give up on Toujou?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Not me. As soon as he finds out who it is she's going with, he'll probably do something.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't like Amachi, he tries to hard and seems way too forceful, Aya needs someone more gentle think. Yeah he'll probably give up since the story is ending and not enough room to continually write about him


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 17, 2005)

does not fit his character. after all that he 'sacrificed' for toujo, he wouldnt just give up on toujo, and especially admit defeat to a man he never met yet.

*EDIT*
damn i have to sleep, its 4 am here. sheesh.
nyt guys. or should i say morning?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

there is not a chance in hell that Amachi is really gonna give up on Toujo, it will be kinda like the period where Satsuki and Manaka were just friends, sometime or other he'll go back for Toujo, that just shows how alike Amachi and Satsuki are though in certain ways *off topic joined the Ichigo 100% FC *


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 17, 2005)

That's a really good Ichigo 100% banner....too bad it's missing Nishino....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Thought you'd have said its missing Misuzu too val , i've got enough Nishino too keep me happy


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

What about a banner that show why the serie got the name Ichigo 100%?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 17, 2005)

LOL, yah, yah,......but she's not exactly an Ichigo Mascot is she?  Oh well, Ill be joining soon enough after I clean up sy sig a bit...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

ahhh the infamous strawberry panties, now that would be a good siggy i do agree hero


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 17, 2005)

lol....if you wanna attract new members who have zero clue what Ichigo 100% is...lol.....we'll be competing with MechaTC for "oogling" members...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

mention the first chapter contains panties and i think your onto a winner, have a siggy of that first moment and you'll be raking in the members   so many characters in this discussion thread already


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah it certainly helped the Satsuki fanclub get more members. I did think it's a shame that it doesn't have Nishino in it, but I don't care cos my Nishino banner is right next to it.

I think Amachi will give up, I think he finally realises that he has no chance.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 17, 2005)

Whoa, nice banner! As Bluecheese said, we're missing Nishino though


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 17, 2005)

All this banner talk reminds me of the way the film club wanted to advertise their club....using the youth and beauty of the female form lol.....It's a time tested and proven way to attract customers LOL


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Val your sounding like the real life Sotomura, my idol , which reminds me of a long lost ambition of making a Sotomura FC as he's my favourite male character in Ichigo


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 17, 2005)

^^^^......I won't be changing my name anytime soon though.....

Hmm, Amachi...he won't give up.....he's like a weed that comes back once it's been mowed over.....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

Hehe, my favorite male character is Komiyama. His mouth and text are so funny to see/read. In the anime version, he's more fun to watch...


----------



## Lingz (Aug 17, 2005)

Is there a turotial (SP) to how to make banners/avaters using Adobe around somewhere. I have Adobe but I have no idea how to use it!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Even though he's annoying, you gotta admire Amachi in a way, he hardly gives up and does go about things in a moderatly decent way, except when he teams up with Satsuki


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

Amachi? bah, he reminds me of Days of our life....


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't admire people I can't stand. Trapping Manaka in the hot spring was hardly decent


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Even though he's annoying, you gotta admire Amachi in a way, he hardly gives up and does go about things in a moderatly decent way, except when he teams up with Satsuki


That's what bothers me... i have a slight feeling she'll end up with amachi... I DON'T WANT THAT TO HAPPEN!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> That's what bothers me... i have a slight feeling she'll end up with amachi... I DON'T WANT THAT TO HAPPEN!



I believe this will be the case, they just seem made for each other, and I forgot about the hot spring incident, that was just low even for Amachi's standards


----------



## SkriK (Aug 17, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I believe this will be the case, they just seem made for each other, and I forgot about the hot spring incident, that was just low even for Amachi's standards


:sad :sad :sad :sad :sad :sad
noooooo..... satsukiiiii......


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Ah come on at least if thats the case she ends up with someone and not lonely


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

But then again i believed that Komiyama would be single right through the course of the manga and I was wrong, so there is hope for Satsuki just yet, she's still mind set on getting Manaka so Amachi is nothing in her mind at the moment


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't think anyone could have imagined Komiyama getting a girlfriend


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone could have imagined Komiyama getting a girlfriend



Especially someone like Chinami, do you guys really think she likes him or is she just up to her usual tricks, I'm tempted to think she actually likes him and might have changed her ways


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, that sure did surprise me alot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

But even though shes with him she hasn't really changed her ways, she is just using one guy. Cos let's face it Komiyama will do anything she says


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats true, it could end up with Komiyama being heartbroken like the guy we met when Chinami was introduced, I really hope not as Komiyama is a great character, if a little naive


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah I think that could well happen. Poor guy he thinks he is so lucky


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

But the great thing about Komiyama is he'll probably just go back to loving every new pretty girl that arrives on the scene, so its most likely that he wouldn't be too downhearted for long, at least I hope not coz i really like the guy


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Isn't he still all over every hot girl now anyway?


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 17, 2005)

I was suprised as well when i found out Komiyama and Chinami were a couple. You know when you look at people and your like "oh they make a good couple or they look good together", Komiyama and Chinami just look plain ridiculous when they're together lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

But that is why it's brilliant, they found something that has made us all laugh and none of us expected


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

You know I don't think he is, he's just thinking of his little Chin chin (I think thats what he called her ) and your right, they do look plain ridiculous, and if I were standing there with them I wouldn't believe they were a couple, but as blue said, it definatly made us laugh at how absurd it was, as it was definatly a shock


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Has he stopped? I'm impressed!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Well i've just checked since he started going out with Chinami, and I haven't come across a time yet when he starts drooling over another girl, probably because he knows he would be beaten to a pulp by Chinami


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Probably doesn't want to give her a reason to leave him. Cos lets face it she could quite easily leave at the hint of trouble


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

I think that Chinami change her view at the boy after she saw how Komiyama treated and proctecting her. Didn't she hate Komiyama?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, he won her over lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

She despised him and even wanted to work alone practicing for her part with Komiyama in the movie, and yes she could easily leave him without much trouble, what with her army of fans to help her


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I can just imagine the army making it difficult for him. There gonna be in for some testing times. Then we will see Chinami's true colours


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I noticed one time when the army found out the two were dating, they hit Komiyama and I thought that Chinami would be on the ground trying to help, but she didn't seem to be helping and almost seemed to be giggling slightly, this just kinda made me wonder exactly what her aims really are


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't remember that. Which chapter was that? But I'm not really suprised about Chinami


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

You know, people don't change dramaticly. Her personality is the same, but her feelings for Komiyama is probably different and new for her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah but does she care or is she using him?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

Would it be a spoiler if I tell?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

If it hasn't been revealed it's a spoiler


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I think it was around chapter 141-142, was when they first saw the love sanctuary poster, I don't really know whats going on in her head, but i'd like to believe she actually cares for him, as he definatly cares for her


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

You really think he cares about her? I think he was just using the oppurtunity he had to get a girlfriend. It didn't matter to him who it was.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm inclined to say that I do think he cares for her, I can't be sure, same as I can't be sure with Chinami, but I think the chances that he cares for her are more than the chances of her caring for him


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

I am only seeing Komiyama worried about his mouth on chapter 141.... Ch 142 Nishino's confession.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

bah i'll go check again for it, bear with me and i'll find the right chapter, okay its in chapter 139, page 4 of Yanime's scan, but looking at it more i'm not so sure of my previous view, as she seems to just be herself


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Perhaps, but I just think that he wouldn't care right now which girl he was with. He would be equally happy with any of the other girls.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I agree with that which is why their realtionship will be an interesting one to watch, it all seems to perfect to me


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes it is an interesting one to watch. Do you think it will last till the end?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I personally don't think it will, although I'm hoping it does, I just think the odds are stacked against the two as they just don't seem to be compatible at all


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

No it probably won't last will it, you think Chinami will leave him?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I think she will yeh, but it should teach Komiyama a lesson in life, to be more wary of a girls personality maybe


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Damn he is gonna be heartbroken


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

But what will happen if its the other way round, and Komiyama breaks up with Chinami, do you really think she will be heartbroken and maybe feel what shes done to other boys?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh I think that would be brilliant. I think she would be more angry than anything. She will hate him I reckon. I really hope that happens


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd like that to happen near the end, the end should wrap things up and show the faults of various characters to them in different forms, so to Chinami show her what shes been doing to others in the form of Komiyama leaving her, I think it might just make her change and be more considerate


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

It's funny to read your post when I know what will happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Chinami considerate? I don't think that will ever happen.

@Hero 
It must be interesting hearing our opinions. But I'd much rather discuss.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

It sure are, why do you think I don't post? All I do mostly in this thread is hearing your discussion because I'm too afraid to spoil.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

we're probably so far off its incredible but thats the great thing about reading discusions like this, at any rate I think either Chinami or Komiyama is gonna end the series broken hearted *off topic hero, new pictures of TW look awesome, playing OOT now too *


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Exactly, I didn't like Ichigo nearly as much before I started discussing it so much


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

When you discuss things with other people you learn new aspects on certain people, events that happened, thanks to blue I got a new perspective on Satsuki, when we've read to the end then the discussions should becoming incredible and hopefully hero will join in


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah I do hope the discussion continues once it has ended


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

Of course it will, we can always discuss our life parallell to the Ichigo.

When I read Ichigo, I'd really look forwards to school. Can't wait... the school start in your birthday BlueCheese.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Look forward to school? I happen to like the holiday!


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Look forward to school? I happen to like the holiday!


Maybe it's because I'm tired of holidays now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I've been on holiday three months and I'm not at all tired of it


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm hating the holiday now, I wanna get back to school as its my last year, it gives me a routine and the people in my classes are just brilliant, bring back school


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't usually looking forwards school, but to see my friend again make me happy. They all have traveled to the south, lucky bastard.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I know the feeling, all my friends are on holiday, gotta pick up my A/S results tommorrow alone, bet i've failed every single one ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm not missing uni in the slightest. Going back won't be so hard, but I had a tough time there last year but not because of the course or anything just personal stuff.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

hey blue, what is uni like, as i've got to choose one soon, i just wanna know what its like coz i'm tempted not to go, but my parents want me to go


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

I love it, It's nice having space and living away. My course is great, loads of cool people too. Also there are lots of good societies and sports club. Definately joining Anime society next year.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Anime society, I didn't know they had many of those things, sounds much better than school, where anime and manga is stereotyped as usual, thanks blue, you've just restored my faith


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

It depends largely on the university. I made sure my uni had good sports facilities and stuff


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

As long as there's a good Geography and film area i'll be fine, might make a sorta film club in honour of Ichigo


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Lol you should come to UEA where I am!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

whereabouts in the country is that, i'm slightly stupid so I haven't heard of the place


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Norwich, about 120 miles north east of london. At least if you do come and have a look I can show you round


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

No way!!! Norwich is like my second home, and my family are planning to move there very soon, I stay at a hotel on the coast about 30 miles from Norwich in a place called Mundesly, I love it there, now i'm very tempted to come there


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anime have a big following in the UK or small?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Well its nothing compared to the US i'd say, but its quite large, but as a major shop line has only just started selling manga i'd say it will be quite awhile before its widespread in the UK, but there are definatly lots of us


----------



## Lingz (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, all you lot are picking up your AS and A levels tommorow (today) arent you! Hmm, wish you all good luck! All my friends are going through the same thing, saying how they won't get in the UNI they are intending to and stuff...phew, good job It's not my turn, I can feel the stress just by talking to them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> No way!!! Norwich is like my second home, and my family are planning to move there very soon, I stay at a hotel on the coast about 30 miles from Norwich in a place called Mundesly, I love it there, now i'm very tempted to come there


 
Oh man that's really cool. Definately gonna have to show you round some time then. I live in Ipswich when I'm not at uni.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

Still got a year before the big uni push, hopefully i haven't totally failed my A/S, kinda worried like Manaka was on his high school entrance exam


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Well if your ever around Norwich during term time let me know. Good luck with your exams man, there is nothing you can do now so don't worry


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

I love the toysrus in Ipswich, the one on the motorway, now i'm definatly gonna tell my mum to move to Norwich, I kinda know my way around, but i get lost in the market


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

The uni is a bit away from the city its the opposite side to the station. But theres a very regular bus service. I know my way round a little bit. The market is pretty cool, you can get some good deals.

I know the toys r us you mean, it's just as you enter Ipswich


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

yeh, when i was young (been doing the visits since i was 4) i went in their everytime, I know where you mean about the station, and yeh the bus service there is very good, much better than down here, I think i'll be down before the end of the year so i'll see what i can do, and hell yeh the bargin's i've got in Norwich market, still have them today


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

All my grandparents lived in Norwich and my parents grew up there so I have been visiting it for ages


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

It's a great place and I couldn't think of a better place to live, all my favourite towns are around there, like wroxham, sheringham etc, and I've earnt myself a little reputation with Norwich fans as being the only west ham fan in the area to wear a Norwich shirt and support them instead of my own team, granted i was young lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah it is a really nice city, very green too. I would have a Norwich shirt, but not a good idea living in Ipswich


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

That would be like me going to a Millwall related area with my West ham shirt on, suicide anyone?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah it wouldn't be clever, I always got a bit of stick at school being a Norwich fan in Ipswich.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

never been a fond liker of Ipswich fans, and i'm used to stick supporting West ham, i get it everyday, West ham suck and so on, i agree now just because its amusing to hear the masses in shock


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh Ipswich fans are mostly complete idiots. My other team is Blackburn but lets not mention that as your a West Ham fan.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

3-1 was that? nah good game good game, i'm not the sort of fan who goes prancing about shouting hahaha in your face and such


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

Good well done for beating Ipswich in the play off's by the way I was very pleased about that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

So was I, second year in a row, poor fella's must have felt worse than Komiyama after being stung by those hornets


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

You should hear them, every year they complain that the play off's are unfair. You reckon we should continue this in the ichigo fanclub? Cos this is majorly off topic


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 17, 2005)

not off topic at all *sarcasm central*  yeh lets continue in the fan club


----------



## Styles (Aug 17, 2005)

I was wondering how to you pronounce Tsukasa?

Is it SUUkasa, or SKAsa with the "u" silent

I think most people know that in SUKI the "u" is silent. Is it the same in Suka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 17, 2005)

you can hear the T. 

tsu as in tsunami. ka as in calm. sa as in samurai.

They don't lengthen the vowels so it sounds as if the u is missed out but it is there it is just short.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 18, 2005)

I got bored so I did a rough drawing of nishino. lol!

It's bad quality, but here it is:



The lighting in my room made it look pink, the paper is in fact white. Haha..


----------



## SkriK (Aug 18, 2005)

As much i can see, the neck is a little too long. else i can't see enough to comment anything. The eyes seem good, since they show.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 18, 2005)

Yah, It's it's pronounced "Tsu" like in Tsunami (as Blue said)then kasa as in "mi casa (my house in spanish)

and the U is usually considered silent, but usually means emphasis on the letter before it. so it's pronounced "Sat Skee" as in "I sat skiing"

But the Name Im most confused about is Kozue...Im not sure if it was spelt with the intention of Japanese pronunciation or English..the difference is "Co zoo ay" and "Co zoo"

Although it is usually taught that the U and I are sometimes silent...it's not always true, if you listen carefully to a Japanese speak, sometime they illiterate the letter before the U so harshly it sounds like a "U" sound is present.  And some dialects and slang pronounce it clearly to sound cute or give more meaning.  Like (When a girl talks) "Nani are _desuu_ yooo ka?" ("what is that?" or "What the hell is that?!")


----------



## Kakasuke (Aug 18, 2005)

nice drawing


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

The u isn't completely silent it is just said fast. None of the letters are really completely silent in japanese. In this case I don't think it sounds like Tskasa at all, you can definately tell there is a u there.

Kozue is Ko as in comb, the zu is pronounced zoo and the is ay. If you wanna hear it just watch an episode of Mahoraba Heartful Days.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

I always though Tsukasa was pronounced that way, gotta try drawing some of the girls when my confidence returns, post exam results blues :sad


----------



## Lingz (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone wondered why Manaka adresses Nishino "Nishino" the whole time instead of her first name Tsukasa. I remember when Manaka was protecting Nishino from the group are Nishino lovers and ended up being beated up, he called her Tsukasa, 
*Spoiler*: _Well, CH145_ 



but then even when Manaka goes out with Nishino for the second time (CH 145 onwards), he still calles her Nishino!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

How did you do man?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

3 D's and a U, I was expecting the U but the D's were disappointing, especially as they were all less than 10 marks from a C, I can deal with it, its just my parents are doing the, 'we're not angry with you, just disappointed thing' which sucks a whole lot, and I thought Nishino was her first name, when you see her house it has Tsukasa on the wall suggesting Tsukasa residence @Lingz, erm we haven't read 145 man, thanks for the spoiler :sad


----------



## Lingz (Aug 18, 2005)

really?? Didnt know that


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

few of us have only read up to 143, just stick some tags round it and it'll be fine, and I do think that Nishino is her first name, just as Manaka's is Junpei, thanks lingz


----------



## SkriK (Aug 18, 2005)

Isn't kozue pronounced the same way as "brat" in japanese? that was the first thing i thought when i read her name.

I feel sorry for you ryuujin... was it a big spoiler? And even the grades, i don't know how bad a U C and D is, but since A or S is highest i might have a clue.

Lingz, you're the most evil man in history.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 18, 2005)

Here we go again.....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

nah its okay hero, wont be a repeat of last time, no harm done, it was kinda a big spoiler but its no biggie, i can deal with it, after all i got worse things like my mum saying i'm a failure to deal with :sad needless to say I didn't do great SkriK


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 18, 2005)

I was always under the impression Tsukasa was her first name


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll have to find the chapter where it says Tsukasa residence, i'm pretty sure thats her surname, I think its Tsukasa Nishino, like Uchiha Sasuke say


----------



## SkriK (Aug 18, 2005)

I got told in my Nishino sig thread how her name was, surname and all, 1 sec and i'll get it.

Edit:





			
				Norb said:
			
		

> Anerican way = Tsukasa Nishino
> Japanese way = Nishino Tsukasa
> 
> Nishino = surname, Tsukasa = name



PS: sorry ryuujin...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

I was wrong but thats usually the case, still you learn something new everyday...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

That aint so bad man and you can always retake. I retook quite a lot of exams and got at least one grade higher each time.

Edit:
Is it just me or has the forum been really slow today?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

It's really slow yeh, and it's not me its just my family expect me to get grades that blow the roof off, drawing Nishino now, not coming out too bad if abit chibi, but its all in the name of ichigo


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

I know how that feels man, its hard. Don't worry about them it's your life. 

Definately wanna see that drawing sometime, SkriK how is your drawing going?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn i had to wait 10 min until i could post. stupid lagg.

Anyways, the drawing is done, just needs coloring. . Nishino's back might look wierd, but it looks better with shading, i tried making very crude ones before.

I'm really looking forward to see yours ryuujin.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Errr that isn't a drawing


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

was about to say that too, Nishino has the biggest eyes i've ever drawn on a drawing of mine, beats Deidara's and Naruto's by miles, ickle blush marks too


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Damn i had to wait 10 min until i could post. stupid lagg.
> 
> Anyways, the drawing is done, just needs coloring. . Nishino's back might look wierd, but it looks better with shading, i tried making very crude ones before.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to see yours ryuujin.


lol that was great... but I wanna see the drawing


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm sure if we're all nice SkriK will let us see his drawing, get ready for sme serious Nishino loving <3


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm always nice to ShirK
I think imma learn how to draw, in little spare time i have.. then I'd be able to draw Aya


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

What is up with the forum today it won't let me see the last page.

I have absolutely no atistic talent, can't draw to save my life.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

Forum did that to me earlier, just noticed i've lost 100 odd posts too, my artistic style is a weird one but i can try and do requests, just as long as you like cute pictures


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

It's cos of mod's deleting spam threads. Wow everyone is drawing, I expect lots of cool pics on here soon!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

well my Nishino's head is finished so i should have it done completely by tommorrow, expect some major pantie showing my friends  by the way blue, i'm aiming to go UEA, my mum said she'd be okay with me going there so I could teach you my techniques and stuff if i go there


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool man well like I said if you do come up sometime I can show you around. What you studying?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

will probably be something to do with geography or history, gotta have a talk with my teachers and see what they think i would be best suited with, might try and get in an art club using my very own manga (in development stages at the moment) as a portfollio sorta thing, just finalising the storyline and character bio's and starting the actul drawing at christmas, adding ichigo elements in now, a very Komiyama type character because Komi rocks


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> What is up with the forum today it won't let me see the last page.
> 
> I have absolutely no artistic talent, can't draw to save my life.


the forum is always like that once in a while.

*sorry real Off Topic but:*
I read all of Love Hina manga and I love it, I really love the ending too. Very satisfying. I was a little depressed it was over though. This manga is my 2nd fav. love/romance manga. Ichigo 100% is first. Ichigo is the first love/romance anime and manga I've seen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah Love Hina is very good. The ending is good it was very satisfying, they don't end it like that in the anime it is terrible


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, it felt so good when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naru & Ketoiou(spelled it right?) started to kiss so naturally, after she finally confessed


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like i'll have to buy Love Hina, I bought .Hack today and found that quite enjoyable, the legend of the twilight that is, Balmung kinda reminds me of someone in Ichigo, but i just can't think who, Oosaka i think


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ah man she took her time though. But it made the ending that much better when they finally did get together. Also that she was the girl of his childhood all along.

It's spelt Keitaro I think by the way




Ill warn you if you buy Love Hina the translation isn't anywhere near as good


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the warning, is downloading scans a better choice then?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 18, 2005)

How many chapter does Love Hina has?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah man in this case certainly. I have only bought the first volume but it isn't as good.

It has 14 volumes


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

You know we could start a thread about a sort of manga reading group. Basically like a book group, so as a group you read however much of a manga in say a week then everyone discusses it.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, it well, have fun ^_^
14 chapters. I got it via BT

I like that idea Blue:

What about it'd be mainly of love/romantic mangas?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree that idea would be most welcome, would provide for some prime discussions indeed


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh loved Love Hina, one of the best romance manga's out there along with Ichigo 100% and I's. I never watched the anime but didn't they add to the ending by making "Love Hina Again"

(servers are slow with release of the latest Naruto chapter)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah whatever man, I just feel I don't read enough manga and so this would be a great way to read more. How about staying off anything too mainstream too. Cos otherwise most people will have read it.

Love Hina Again still didn't end it as it should have been ended.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

weird, wont let me onto page 137 now  odd forum


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

I want to be encouraged of what u guys think I should read, and vice-versa. What about a FC?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Fanclub for what?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea, we need a catchy name now


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Fanclub for what?


for ur idea right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Wouldn't it make more sense if it was in this board?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess it would yeh, then have discussions between all of us about the particular manga we read


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Well if I make a thread about it, make up a few rules then we can choose a manga and just discuss in that thread.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

thats sorted then, love it when a good plan comes together nicely


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

My last query would be how would we choose a new manga to read, and how long should we give to read the manga?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

Member of the thread reccomends a manga, say give 2-5 days to read the manga, depending on how long it is, each member has to reccomend a manga, and then starts the discussion about the manga in question?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah but then you have the problem of which members manga do you choose first


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

Gonna sound very primary school but maybe we could use alphabetical order to choose


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

But then we would never read any manga beginning with Z. How about we just have nominations and the manga with the most nominations gets chosen.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 18, 2005)

Is it possible to make a poll and then delete it after its use? If so someone just make a poll of the mangas people have suggested and whichever one has the most votes is the first to be read


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Good idea but it would need an admin to do that


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

i like the nominations idea alot, its works alot better than my idea, can't an smod make a poll and delete it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

I could just edit the first post with nominations and the number of votes for each


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

yeh that would be alot easier, when should we start this? tommorrow when everyones on?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 18, 2005)

count me in blue


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Well then post in the thread not here lol


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 18, 2005)

Ai ya ya!  So many things have been happening lately I can't keep up.....

Well anyways I just wanted to say I liked discussing with you guys and out of all NF you're my favorite bunch.....

But Since my classes start on Monday and I have Boxing training and Work to juggle in between classes, Ill be appearing less for now on...Ill still drop by from time to time (to of course keep my dedication to my FC's) but I prolly won't dicuss ichigo much until the Vol 17 release....

So guys, It's been fun and keep it real!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 18, 2005)

Ah man your gonna be missed. Try and post when you can!


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 18, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Ai ya ya!  So many things have been happening lately I can't keep up.....
> 
> Well anyways I just wanted to say I liked discussing with you guys and out of all NF you're my favorite bunch.....
> 
> ...


*sniff* whenever I see Banjo in Open Sesame, I'll be thinking of you! 
EDIT: Banjo/Danjou w/e


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep there is here


----------



## mushi (Aug 19, 2005)

ah.. thanks..


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 19, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> *sniff* whenever I see Banjo in Open Sesame, I'll be thinking of you!



LOL i thought the same thing too. I'm guessing you jumped the gun and started reading _Open Sesame_? Its got a little bit of that Ichigo 100% addiction, once you start you can't stop.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry for not posting in a while, but since im at school all day there's some hours between my posts.

Anyways, sorry for the wrong URL in my latest post, hope no one was offended, i was watching it while posting so i copied the wrong URL.  is the right one. Though it's not an original, im not THAT good yet.

I will miss you valentine. :sad Though you will come here from time to time.

This manga discussion thing, i don't really get what it's about. Are you guys like telling a name of one manga and then vote about them? if so, my vote is for shaman king.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 19, 2005)

The idea of the reading group is that we choose a manga to read, read it, discuss it and then move onto another manga. It's just a good way of reading lots of manga and getting to discuss it as well.

SkriK that drawing is awesome!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 19, 2005)

also agree that drawing is awesome, tried posting in the Ichigo FC but the Orochimaru FC is having some kinda doo at the mo, just incredibly pissed off with nothing seeming to help :sad  not even the wonders of reading manga


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 19, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> LOL i thought the same thing too. I'm guessing you jumped the gun and started reading _Open Sesame_? Its got a little bit of that Ichigo 100% addiction, once you start you can't stop.


yea i'm pretty addicted to it  I'm in ch. 14 rite now reading. wat about you?



			
				SkriK said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, sorry for not posting in a while, but since im at school all day there's some hours between my posts.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the wrong URL in my latest post, hope no one was offended, i was watching it while posting so i copied the wrong URL.  is the right one. Though it's not an original, im not THAT good yet.
> 
> ...


it looks very good near perfect, u did the hair so outstanding


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 19, 2005)

SkriK, dunno if you've already said, but are you planning on colouring the picture you did, coz it really is a great picture, the more I look at it, the more I like it more


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah he said he would, really looking forward to that


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone, i just started reading Ichigo 100%, and like everyone here, was immediately addicted to it....anyways i just wanted to tell everyone that today i saw somewhere on the internet that the last chapter of Ichigo came out on the Shonen Jump issue #35 that came out on the 15th of august.....i just wanted to know if the last release (c157) was the release of issue #34 or sumtin....


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 20, 2005)

Zer1 said:
			
		

> hey everyone, i just started reading Ichigo 100%, and like everyone here, was immediately addicted to it....anyways i just wanted to tell everyone that today i saw somewhere on the internet that the last chapter of Ichigo came out on the Shonen Jump issue #35 that came out on the 15th of august.....i just wanted to know if the last release (c157) was the release of issue #34 or sumtin....



Chapter 157 came out a while ago but yeah Ichigo ended at in issue 35.

*Chapter 167 (Final chapter) *
--------------------------------- 

Page 01 :  
Page 02 :  
Page 03 :  
Page 04 :  
Page 05 :  
Page 06 :  
Page 07 : Link removed 
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 :  
Page 10 :  
Page 11 :  
Page 12 :  
Page 13 :  
Page 14 :  
Page 15 :  
Page 16 :  
Page 17 :  
Page 18 :  
Page 19 :  
Page 20 :  
Page 21 : 

_But it would be much appreciated if you do not post any spoilers past chapter 143 without the spoiler tag as this thread specifically follows the Yanime volume releases._


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 20, 2005)

oh ok....only ten chapters to go..... and btw thx for posting the final chapter, i just wont read it now.....since im still at c157 -_-.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 20, 2005)

Haha, I just had to post this. Cosplay of Ichigo!! 

They're bit off with there choices though.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Haha, I just had to post this. Cosplay of Ichigo!!
> 
> They're bit off with there choices though.


That nishino wannabe is not close in a scale of 1 million to be as cute as the real nishino!


----------



## Lingz (Aug 20, 2005)

Haha, that's true, but the most cracking one out of the three is Satsuki *laughs*


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah.... t....e....e....t....h....


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

So that is Satsuki? I wasn't really sure. It doesn't really look like anyone in Ichigo. Oh well at least they tried


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, they look kinda wierd. But just by looking at their hair colors it's easy to differ them from eachother.

Which is your's favorite chapter of ichigo? I'm not really sure which is mine, but im re-reading some chapters to find out.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like the chapter we just had where Nishino confesses. I think it was brilliant


----------



## Lingz (Aug 20, 2005)

the part where Nishino couldnt sleep during there 3 day trip and goes into Manaka's room and ends up giving two kisses on the cheek to him was a memorable chapter


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah that is my other favourite chapter


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

I think chapter 60 is my favorite. I guess it's the heroic feeling that makes me like it.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 20, 2005)

which chapter is that again?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

Where manaka gets beaten up by the nishino-guygroup to make them stay away from her.

Edit: Where is everybody? around this time there usually is a hell lotta posting.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 20, 2005)

Are they in the manga reading thread that Bluecheese made yesterday or the Ichigo FC thread?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm about, i love the confession chapter too, its so emotional and man those cosplay people look nothing like the real thing, i read where Manaka got beaten up about 2 mins ago, and i found another misuzu pantie shot for valentine


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry I'm pretty busy tonight. If you start a discussion about something I will join


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 20, 2005)

*comes back out of hiding*  WHERE!!??

Ahh, anyways, favorite scene.....there's so many....all of the above !   But Satsuki's "Friendship" test always seems to stand out in my mind from volume 15.  Talk about mind games.....reminds me of how dense I was...and sometimes still am....

But anyways, I got 2 days left.......Been catching


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

How about when Toujou shouts and points at Manaka when he walks through the door. That was sooo funny


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

I was looking through earlier chapters again, and there are huge referances to things that occur later, like Manaka mentioning cake in relation to Nishino, now i was wondering if you think its possible that Oosuka may actually end up with Nishino because they seem to share the same views and ideals [for Val] when Manaka first finds out shes Sotomura's sister he gets hit down and accidently records under her skirt   and   I COULD ATTACK YOU ANYTIME I WANT


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 20, 2005)

Daaahh!  I don't like ookusa that much....that bastard....Nishino is Manaka's!  

Heh, yah, and the Toujo scene where she's copying Satsuki was hilarious!  Ahh, you can just feel the affection...."I could attack you at anytime time I wanted Manaka!" LOL


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

What the fuck do you mean "hope so"!? You seriously want Ookusa and Nishino to get together!?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats the one that was brilliant


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm not sure what you're reffering to by saying that, but it was about NishinoXOokusa, im soooo out of the Nishino FC...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

SkriK man what you saying?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> SkriK man what you saying?


I'm saying that if YOU, BlueCheese, leader of the Nishino FC, wants nishino to end up with ookusa in the end of ichigo, i will see you as a traitor of the nishino fc. Since the reason i joined it was because i wanted her and Manaka to end up, plus that she is my favorite ichigo girl.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

No one wants them together I don't think, theres something seriously wrong with Ookusa, Manaka x Nishino all the way


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Nah don't be silly I misunderstood. Sorry talking to my best friend who I haven't spoken to for a week. Im skimming everything


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

my msn is slow as hell tonight, it's like really bad, trying to explain ichigo 100% to someone and they just look at me as if i'm an idiot, and a pervert


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

It's fine for me


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

It has it's ecchi/"perverted" sides, but that's not what is so addictive in this. It's nishino ofcourse, but the main thing for me is the emotional parts.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with you totally, at certain points i actually felt tears welling up in my eyes, like when Manaka see's Higure seemingly embracing Nishino, and Nishino's break up with Manaka, the emotion and the suspense are the addictive parts and the ecchi is for plot movement, and its done very well i feel


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree I read it for the plot not the ecchi at all.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I agree with you totally, at certain points i actually felt tears welling up in my eyes, like when Manaka see's Higure seemingly embracing Nishino, and Nishino's break up with Manaka, the emotion and the suspense are the addictive parts and the ecchi is for plot movement, and its done very well i feel


Bull's eye! that's so true.

Hmmm, began to think about any moment my eyes teared up. It did when Satsuki was going to transfer, it did a little when manaka got beaten up for nishino's sake, but the time i actually SHED a tear would be when Satsuki declared the friendship-only thing.... I dunno why.... but for some reason, i feel that satsuki has the hardest times.... 'cause if nishino would be left, she could easely find someone to love her, same for Toujo, but satsuki would only find someone to fancy her body.... manaka does think like that too, but he also likes her in other ways....


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

I will admit i found it when i was searching for Satsuki due to mecha's siggys, but as soon as i read it, i became hooked and no other manga has ever done that to me before


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

I found it by searching "Toujo Aya". I saw some threads about her so i thought "What's so special about her and that Ichigo thing?" and now i know the pure reason.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

For a Nishino fanatic you sure love Satsuki a lot


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

The way it blends is just perfect, a highly intense scene of emotion is always countered by a comical scene from someone like Komiyama, the character designs just flow with life, you can imagine yourself in their positions, It could easily be SkriK say whos the Manaka of the manga and he's got all the girls after him, its because of the fluidity of the manga and the way its comprized (in english i love it)


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> For a Nishino fanatic you sure love Satsuki a lot


Well, i sure don't dislike her. But i don't "love" her. I just feel most sorry for her since it's quite obvious she's going to be the first rejected one.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

SkriK preaches his love for Nishino daily and its gets better everyday  I feel more sorry for Kozue, I mean, the first boy she actually likes and she has about 0-5% chance of ever being with him, and i think i rate her chances too highly there, poor lass :sad


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

hmmm, kozue eh? i haven't though much about her. She doesn't do much to show manaka that she loves him, she don't seem to have much of a part in the story either. The only close(accidental) moments she's had with manaka was when satsuki stalked them and when they reviewed their movie.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

Manaka is the only guy she can feel at least safe around, and not be too shaken up, that trust must count for something, and while i agree there hans't been much physical intamacy, shes already confessed her love to him, while ultimatly i know she has no chance shes actually quite a sweet girl if you count the ecchiness aside


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

True about her personality. But i don't recall her confessing her love to him, i only come to think of that she screams "I'm in love with Manaka Junpei" to Toujo in through her cell-phone.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

Well it was kinda but accident I think, when they were eating at the table and of prep class, she suddenly went into a daydream and shouted out I like Manaka kun, and everyone heard, followed by her running out really fast, just thought of another moment when they were quite close, in tha baths on the 3rd film shooting holiday, when Amachi tricked Manaka, they hid together and got very close if i remember rightly


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

oh yeah, now i remember. yeah that bath event was quite interesting but still wrong. I would've liked them to talk under other circumstances.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

It's really hard when you have a girl who has never been interested in boys and then suddenly becomes completely into just one guy. That person has a lot of pressure to live up to her expectations. Also it's hard to leave them because they say they will never be interested in any one else. It makes you feel guilty. Trust me I know this only too well.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

What I'm hoping is that Kozue realises that she's not in love with Manaka, shes just kind of awakened something inside her, like her ability to love boys and actually not be petrefied of them, her love for Manaka seems to be more of a minor obsession really


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't think that is likely to happen


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

Although I hope it does, I have to agree with you, she is going to get hurt like pretty much everyone in the main Manaka love web, I think shes a good character to add because shes sort of a cross between Satsuki and Toujo, shes got the ecchi mind, yet shes incredibly shy, Nishino is still the only girl for Manaka though by far


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Just out of interest. My fellow Nishino fans, why do you like her? I'm not questioning how good she is i'm just interested in your reasons.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

Okay my reasons for liking Nishino-
-overall i'd say shes the prettiest girl in the manga
-I really like her personality and the way she goes about things
-shes independant but still likes to be held and lead to some places
-she makes herself clear most of the time eg the confession
-shes not like Chinami who craves attention from her crowd of followers
just to name a few reasons


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

I think the difference between her and the other girls is that she is actually affectionate towards Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

agreed, Satsuki is too pushy and very out of hand, Toujo doesn't seem to know what she wants, but Nishino has actually shown a real care about Manaka and how he feels


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Just out of interest. My fellow Nishino fans, why do you like her? I'm not questioning how good she is i'm just interested in your reasons.


She's kind, so very very kind, gentle, mature, likes making cakes, honest, has a smile that could melt an iceberg, she's virgin. And as a bonus, she's beautiful.

Edit: and i don't mention her virginity 'cause that it's something that i'm willing to take. I respect girls who are virgin more than those who aren't. To put it in a wierd way, imagine a virgin as a fresh apple and those who are not virgins as an apple that's allready been half eaten. (damn, im starting to talk as if she was a human being...)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

see thats the beauty of Ichigo, it draws you in and characters become almost human, you feel that they are out there in the real world


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah...i like nishino alot too, i just wonder whats gonna happen when shes gonna leave for paris, is manaka gonna stay true to her ? or go for toujo...hmmmmm. or is the manga gonna finish before she leaves (since theres only 10 chapts left..)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Edit: and i don't mention her virginity 'cause that it's something that i'm willing to take. I respect girls who are virgin more than those who aren't. To put it in a wierd way, imagine a virgin as a fresh apple and those who are not virgins as an apple that's allready been half eaten. (damn, im starting to talk as if she was a human being...)


 
Oh man that is brilliant, please we want to hear more from the wisdom of SkriK


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

10 chapters? there's 167 total so that means you've read more than most of us. Make sure you don't spoil anything further than chapter 143.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

SkriK, reminds me of when i had the spoiler  ah well makes me wanna read more and more


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah please please please please don't spoil anything. Or there will be a lot of unhappy people here


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 20, 2005)

The manga is out till chapter 157....if some of you guys use irc, i could recommend a fserver that distributes those chapters....they we REALLY hard to find, since the team that translates them have no channel or website...


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 20, 2005)

oh ok..so u are waiting for the high quality versions, I admire your patience...i couldnt wait haha


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 20, 2005)

chapter 143 is when toujo loses her bra right ?....allright ill make sure i dont spoil anything


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 20, 2005)

ahhhh the pact, seems like so long ago we made that, damn good pact though


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah one betrayed us but we are going strong


----------



## SkriK (Aug 20, 2005)

*yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn* 4:15am here...
'Night guys, gonna go try and dream about Nishino...


----------



## Kaizo (Aug 21, 2005)

umm hi guys can i join? and can u fill me in on what ichigo 100% is coz it looks cool!


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 21, 2005)

its about a guy, manaka.. who is a normal school kid, until one day his friend dares him to ask out this popular chick at his school.. who suprisingly says yes.. but he also falls in love with another chick at the same time..

to sum it up, its pretty much one huge massive love octagon.


----------



## iaido (Aug 21, 2005)

Your below-average but really nice guy happens to have the hottest girls in the manga after him.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 21, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah one betrayed us but we are going strong




Dahhhh! Im sorry ing ......Im even the one who made up the pact to begin with....


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 21, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Dahhhh! Im sorry ing ......Im even the one who made up the pact to begin with....


OMG, you did made the pact!? Hehe, I didn't knew that.

Sorry for not posting here lately. I'm been preparing and chill'n a bit before school, which start tomorrow.......


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 21, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Dahhhh! Im sorry ing ......Im even the one who made up the pact to begin with....


 
Lol don't worry man it's your choice


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 21, 2005)

Just to inform you guys, OVA #2 sub is now avaliable by Digitalpanic

Complete Collection of Hidan-related Threads


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

Hell yeah!! Thanks alot hero! I've been longing for this. Do you know if anyone more than yesy is doing fansubs for the serie? yesy seemed to stop after ep. 12...

---off topic---
I don't want to be shallow or anything but....  kid is ugly...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice new ava SkriK, hey guys, and yeh that kid does look sort of strange


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey hey hey. Thanks. Only 30min until i have the 2nd OVA *yay *
Is there really nothing to talk about today? seems quite dead...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I will create something to talk about, something will pop into my head soon, whats this OVA, sorry for being dumb and all, OOOO I got something, i read over the scene where Satsuki wanted to be just friends with Manaka, and It was like we saw a different side of her there, but it was if she was lying, she really really does like him, i did feel sorry for her then :sad


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

Yay, then you probably understand why i talk about satsuki the way i do.

The 1st OVA was about the 2nd years movie making, where they went on the trip and toujo and manaka was 2/3 naked in a shack. Dunno what this will be though.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

oh right I understand now, have to whip out the old BT again soon, and yeh I do understand why you talk the way you do about her, while i still say shes going about everything the wrong way, deep down she knows her chances are slim and that must be horrible to live with, shes just playing on male instincts, and I definatly feel sorry for her at some points in the manga, like the said time at the church, her smile was so fake


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

That chapter made me feel kinda uneasy... I felt that things would be troubled by it from that time and on... i was kinda surprised when satsuki showed up in such a sweet dress, and she was calm and sensed. But in the end it came to the things it shouldn't have. I actually thought that Manaka and Satsuki was going to have a normal date, but satsuki couldn't hold it. I thought like: "No, how did this?..." It was really sad...:sad


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah...i felt kinda sorry for Satsuki too, and i kinda understand why manaka was shocked, its like, when someone is in love with u, even if u dont love this person, it kinda feels good, and then when u learn they stopped loving you or something u feel kinda sad, u still want them to love you..but then u realize thats selfish......I think that maybe thats how manaka felt then


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

I knew for sure the friendship thing wouldn't last and i thought when she was testing Manaka she was actually quiet smart, she made him admit he liked her and that set ablaze her desire to have him again, I agree with the above post, Manaka realised how bad his situation was when Misuzu gave him the ticket to see the old film, where he was crying at the film because it was exactly his situation


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm just concerned right now how the state between manaka and satsuki will be after then festival... looks kinda bad right now...

The 2nd OVA was kinda fun, but it differed SOOO much from the manga.

Edit: Zer1, just a reminder, don't tell us anything from chapter 143+! I haven't read further than than ch. 143.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats why I generally stick to the manga when proving things, in any manga made into anime, and yes i feel there is a sort of problem between their relationship, its so tense, like the slightest thing could break it, something definatly has got to give, and I don't think its going to be in Satsuki's favor


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

...satsuki...:sad
That's the last thing i want to see, satsuki in tears...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

The only person she's ever cried over, ever tried to make chocolates for, ever really done anything for without question is Manaka, and when he didn't accept her white day present but did Toujo's I really felt sorry for the poor lass


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, that seemed very unfair, and as she said to him: he didn't concern how her feelings were before deciding.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

She's the only one who's ever kissed him on the lips, and the way they are together is quite good, they get on well and are happy with each other, I'd much rather Manaka was with her than Toujo, except I want Manaka to be with Nishino forever <3


----------



## SkriK (Aug 21, 2005)

Agreed. Well, goodnight for now, school again tomorrow.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

Goodnight bud, have a good school day or try


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 21, 2005)

What's with everyone liking Satsuki all of a sudden!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

Satsuki's taking over, its gotta be Mecha TC's doing i bet  gotta make this place a Nishino zone <333


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 21, 2005)

blah blah blah... who seen the 2nd OVA? It was quite funny


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

hey vash, SkriK has but hes gone to bed, school in the morning apprently, supposed to be way different from the manga though


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 21, 2005)

yea it was hella different, but one scene in it was very similar in the manga


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 21, 2005)

use mIRC it's awful fast


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

i might just do that, thanks for the tip bud, reppies for you


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 21, 2005)

u give reps as much as Naruto gives promises 

I think the OVA is random of the storyline


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 21, 2005)

yeh i love the reppyness, and unlike naruto's promises, i do actually give rep  i'll give the OVA a go for sure, just reading through the manga again now


----------



## Lingz (Aug 22, 2005)

dudes, how many times do you guys read the manga?? I've only read it once (only the good parts I read again) but you guys make it out like you read it everyday,,


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Not everyday but sometimes if we discuss something it is good to look back at that part again. I have only read the whole thing once but I am going to read it again soon


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 22, 2005)

More Ichigo goodies!!

Ichigo 100% TV OP Single - SHINE OF VOICE [dream]
 Ichigo 100% ED Single - IKE IKE [HINOI TEAM]
 Ichigo 100_ Character File 1 - JINK WHITE - Toujou Aya [Mamiko Noto]
Ichigo 100_ Character File 2 - Nishino Tsukasa (320 kbps)


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

Just got back from school.

Awsome! I just saw the name "Nishino" and clicked it by reflexes! : 
Gonna start by downloading that one. Reps for you hero.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

I just finished reading vol 16 in this manga, and this has gotta be one of best mangas ever written, even though its kinda long somhow it just diddnt get stale for me. I personaly think homboy manaka should grow some you know what and just hook up with Nishino, since shes obviously the best damn girl there, what do you'all think?

oh yeah, and you guys are all faithfull to yanime's releases, right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes most of us are, we want the proper Ichigo experience and refuse to read anything other than Yanime's high quality releases.

Nishino is obviously the best girl, you are right. Why don't you join the Nishino FC?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nishino is obviously the best girl, you are right. Why don't you join the Nishino FC?



Alright, I knew somebody would agree with me. Whoa, and you even got the Nishino Avatar. Anyway how do I join the fan club? Im new you know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Just click on the banner in my sig. It will take you to the Nishino FC. There are quite a lot of Nishino fans in this thread.


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 22, 2005)

I just watched the second OVA, even if it's nice to see more of Ichigo, I didn't like it... :sad 

*Spoiler*: _OVA 2/Manga comments_ 



It's way too different of the manga. They put Yui again where she shouldn't be and they were able to make of a part of the manga that nothing about Toujo, a big Toujo-Manaka part. Putting in the whole stuck under things. They cut it for the serie, keep it that way, don't use it in another part. Why put three guys chasing Chinami rather than one, it's not really for the better for her. I can't get away the feeling that they are forcing us with Toujp. I'm afraid with what they are gonna do with all the Nishino's scene. I wouldn't be surprised if they replaced her by Toujo in it. In place of going three days of with Nishino, he would go with Toujo. Am I the onely one getting that feeling? I feel like more the animated version goes on, more it goes away and lose what made me like Ichigo. They changed too much stuff to make it goes the way they want.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

BlueCheese> Alright thanks, but whoa your the owner, guess you werent joking when you said she was the best. Looks like I posted in the right thread.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

From the first episode I thought the anime was terrible. This just confirms it. 

Yeah she is the best, I loved her confession in volume 16. Was just so damn good.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

I watched the raw of that OVA a while ago, and it continues the same trend that was there throughout the series. Switching things around and focusing only on Toujo. I mean the manga was great for a reason, If the directors wanted to change it whats the point of calling it Ichigo 100% at all. Make it somthing else, dont slur a good manga by using their charaters.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Unfortunatly it happens a lot. But in this case it is particularly bad. It's a shame really would have been good to see a decent animated Ichigo.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah yeah, I know what you mean, just like with Love Hina, if youve read that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

They got it here too page. but you can only view online.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys, i pretty much read over bits i needed to last night as blue knows, I suspect a certain character is up to something and i'm damn sure I will find out what he's up too, so like yeh I read bits i need to read just to have better debates with people


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i pretty much read over bits i needed to last night as blue knows, I suspect a certain character is up to something and i'm damn sure I will find out what he's up too, so like yeh I read bits i need to read just to have better debates with people


Huh?????????


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

Its Ookusa, I can't help but think he's planning to get Nishino somehow, no matter how many times I try and count the idea out, I wanna know if he wants her to stay in the country for Manaka or for his own reasons...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Of course hes trying to get Nishino somehow, I would be, she's every guy's dream girl.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

.......................................................................*thinking*
I don't think that Nishino will turn to Ookusa just like that. She could possibly do it if Manaka chooses someone else to go with to the festival.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

This is where that spoiler I accidently read hurts like hell  I know that Nishino wouldn't turn to Ookusa willingly, but he's been a very shady character up until now and I've just wondered what his game is exactly, with a character like Amachi at least we know what his goals are, but reading over the chapters again just showed how good Nishino is for Manaka


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah it doesnt really matter if he tries anything, shes still just not interested in him and most likely wont be, unless like shrik said, he actually chooses someone else.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

Wha!? So you're spoiling something!?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Well what do you think his game is?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

nope, haven't spoiled anything because the spoiler wasn't anything about Ookusa, It was about the chapter 145 and I'm not about to say anything, you don't need to worry SkriK  the Ookusa theory stems back to volume 12 after the ferris wheel incident


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Well what do you think his game is?


Sorry, my bad. I read your post as if you said that you knew Manaka would choose someone else than nishino to the festival, if you have read further than chapter 143 please don't spoil anything.

He will probably try alot of things, but i don't know anything now and don't want to know until later chapters are released by Yanime. I'm even starting to guess Manaka's going to bring Kozue to the festival.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Why the hell would he take Kozue to the festival? I really don't think Ookusa is a problem


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

I wouldn't spoil anything as I can't really, I've only read to 143 to and am still in the pact, besides spoilers suck as i've had bleach and naruto spoiled for me and one minor Ichigo spoiler, anyhow your Kozue theory is entirely possible, though if he doesn't want to hurt anyone he's be best not going to the festival at all, but even that would cause everyone pain so Manaka is truly in a bad position


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Why the hell would he take Kozue to the festival? I really don't think Ookusa is a problem


I think he'll go with her to make Nishino and Satsuki less jelous/hurt. 'Cause Nishino doesn't know much about kozue and manaka's relation, so she might think it's nothing much, same with satsuki. Compare the reactions in case manaka would have went with nishino, satsuki would almost get suicidal. If he went with Satsuki, Ookusa could use his comfort opportunity to get Nishino.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Well I still think he is gonna say yes to Nishino's confession, but maybe I am blinded by the fact I think he should choose her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Sorry, my bad. I read your post as if you said that you knew Manaka would choose someone else than nishino to the festival, if you have read further than chapter 143 please don't spoil anything.



Me? Nah nah I wouldnt, I know where you guys are at. Anyway yeah I dont think Ookusa is any type  of problem at all. Its obvious from the time at the Carnival she doesnt like him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

Gratz on 300 posts, and I think that hes going to spend most of the time trying to figure out who Toujo is going with, and find out who the guy in the last frame of chapter 143 was


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Well we will find that out next volume, but he certainly seems to think Toujou has gone off him. It's gonna be interesting how he does act with her next volume. Perhaps the answer to Nishino's confession will rely on how thing's are with Toujou


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Knowing Manaka he might not even pick anybody, I bet you hell just be too cowardly to do anything.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

He's definatly got to think hard about who he takes, maybe a conversation with Sotomura might help like it usually does, talking to any of the girls at this point will cause more problems, this is one choice Manaka has got to make alone and stick to it


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Knowing Manaka he might not even pick anybody, I bet you hell just be too cowardly to do anything.


How can you say that? First, Manaka is sure a coward, but he has matured alot from that. Second, it isn't his fault that there are three girls around him, but to pick one of them is also hard. Even though, if he denied one of them, they still hang around him. Like Satsuki. And Nishino suddenly want to be together with Manaka again after they broke up.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Knowing Manaka he might not even pick anybody, I bet you hell just be too cowardly to do anything.


You could call it cowardly, but i would see it as conciderate. Just picture yourself in his EMOTIONAL position, and not who's the hottest.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> How can you say that? First, Manaka is sure a coward, but he has matured alot from that. Second, it isn't his fault that there are three girls around him, but to pick one of them is also hard. Even though, if he denied one of them, they still hang around him. Like Satsuki. And Nishino suddenly want to be together with Manaka again after they broke up.


No, no, Im not saying its his fault, Its just nothing will change if he doesnt make a decision. He'll be in the same bad position forever.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> You could call it cowardly, but i would see it as conciderate. Just picture yourself in his EMOTIONAL position, and not who's the hottest.


 Exactly my point he'll stay in this EMOTIONAL position if he does nothing.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

Its bad enough when its two girls, but three or four is just awful, if I were in Manaka's position I would probably always be cowering in my room, just because of the pressure of what life would be like


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah but making that decision is so hard. I think he will pick someone, hopefully Nishino but we shall see.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but making that decision is so hard. I think he will pick someone, hopefully Nishino but we shall see.


Yeah, I know what mean but remeber in his time line its already been 3 Years since this started. Would you want to stay in that position that long?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what mean but remeber in his time line its already been 3 Years since this started. Would you want to stay in that position that long?



I don't think anyone would want to be in Manaka's position for any length of time at all, but just because he can't decide doesn't mean he's a coward, I believe by the end he will definatly have a clear mind on who he wants to be with just like his mind is clear on what he wants to be when he grows up


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, Ok excuse me for using the word coward. All I meant was he needs to make a decision.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 22, 2005)

*yawn!* 22:29... school... hate school.... gonna try once again to dream about nishino  

I'm pretty convinced about that Manaka will either go with Kozue or just stay at home for the festival. Goodnight.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

I wasn't saying it in an offensive way, I was merely trying to say that while yes he does need to make a decision, that decision is not an easy one to make by any means, sorry if my previous post was nasty in any way :sad


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I believe by the end he will definatly have a clear mind on who he wants to be with just like his mind is clear on what he wants to be when he grows up


Yeah, Yeah thats what I mean "to end this" he needs to make a decision. I guess you could say I was pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 22, 2005)

Manaka is just too lucky, but he's also in a pretty naff situation aswel. I mean, if only one girl appeared and not the other three, then I'm pretty sure he'll hook up with anyone of them and be extremely satisfied with just that.(Change Yui with Kozue).


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I wasn't saying it in an offensive way, I was merely trying to say that while yes he does need to make a decision, that decision is not an easy one to make by any means, sorry if my previous post was nasty in any way :sad


 lol, no I diddnt take it that way, just trying to keep the debate going, you know.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Manaka is just too lucky, but he's also in a pretty naff situation aswel. I mean, if only one girl appeared and not the other three, then I'm pretty sure he'll hook up with anyone of them and be extremely satisfied with just that.(Change Yui with Kozue).


Maybe your right, but you could also say that this situation happened for a reason, to make him choose whom he really loves. Rather then just go who ever comes first. Because he probably would like you said.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

night SkriK, good luck with the dream about Nishino there bud, glad there was no bad vibes in my post  and I don't believe Manaka's situation was lucky at all, to think it all started with that fateful encounter in chapter one


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I don't believe Manaka's situation was lucky at all, to think it all started with that fateful encounter in chapter one


yeah, yeah exactly, it wasnt luck, its fate like I said.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

But I honestly believe, even if he hadn't confessed to Nishino, or had the encounter with Toujo in chapter one, that he might have been in the same situation anyway somewhere down the line, Nishino already liked him, but then again she might not have confessed to him at all, and if he hadn't have read Toujo's novel he probably wouldn't have recognized her and she would have stayed with the proverbial "geeky style", so many what if's in this manga


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 22, 2005)

Strange how a life can change by only going on the roof of your school... : 
Without having seen the ichigo panties, he wouldn't have met Toujo or dated Nishino, or even get to his high school (without the push of motivation given by Nishino), so he wouldn't have met Satsuki or anything that goes with his high school.
That event changed the live of many people in the story: Manaka, Toujo and Nishino for the main changes, none of them would have gone to their actual high school.
Who knows how their lives would really look like without that event.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

ste6616 said:
			
		

> Strange how a life can change by only going on the roof of your school... :
> Without having seen the ichigo panties, he wouldn't have met Toujo or dated Nishino, or even get to his high school (without the push of motivation given by Nishino), so he wouldn't have met Satsuki or anything that goes with his high school.
> That event changed the live of many people in the story: Manaka, Toujo and Nishino for the main changes, none of them would have gone to their actual high school.
> Who knows how their lives would really look like without that event.



Definatlty, can't get to my schools roof for health and safety reasons :sad  however theres always a chance that Nishino may well have said to Manaka that she liked him, but I doubt that, Manaka probably would have gotten into the high school he wanted because he was distracted by Toujo in the entrance exam, but your right, those panties definatly changed so many lives


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah thats life you know, most of the time our entire lifes are changed by the smallest( or in this case the stupidest ) events.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

That's why you have to watch even the smallest changes carefully, you never know when you might actually end up in Manaka's position, the manga teaches this, but what makes it great is the way the writer creates the characters, he makes them seem life like, as if you could know them personally in real life, they are much more than just manga characters


----------



## ste6616 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Definatlty, can't get to my schools roof for health and safety reasons :sad  however theres always a chance that Nishino may well have said to Manaka that she liked him, but I doubt that, Manaka probably would have gotten into the high school he wanted because he was distracted by Toujo in the entrance exam, but your right, those panties definatly changed so many lives



I don't think he would have done to High School, he wasn't that good of a student and the school he wanted to go wasn't that easy to get in. Without the help of Toujo (that he asked after the talk with Nishino of going to the same high school), he wouldn't have got in. It was his dream school, but he didn't really worked for it. But maybe the distraction of Toujo at the entrance exam only nullified the effect of her teaching. But also he was distracted only in the first test, so hard to say if he would have entered. But personally I would say he would have failed the entrance exam.
I was almost saying that only Yui wouldn't have her live changed, but without the help of Toujo, who knows if she would have got in. So it only leave Satsuki with a live barely changed (it changed but not at the extend of the other)


----------



## road_rash (Aug 22, 2005)

quick question, I stopped at 143 cause that's where the site I was viewing the manga satopped, and judging from these convos, that's where the manga left off last.  So, when does ichigo 100% come out?  I'm guessing it's a weekly manga, so what day?  Also, when can I expect to see it up on My FIrst attempt at a wallpaper


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 22, 2005)

Click here:

Extra info here


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

You really are a hero, was searching all through the thread and having little luck finding AmazinG's posts


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> You really are a hero, was searching all through the thread and having little luck finding AmazinG's posts


You know, that's why my username is Hero kun!! 

On-Topic:
Of course, if you find a girl, it will definity change your life. In this case, Manaka has changed his life after the roof meeting with Toujou.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> You know, that's why my username is Hero kun!!
> 
> On-Topic:
> Of course, if you find a girl, it will definity change your life. In this case, Manaka has changed his life after the roof meeting with Toujou.



You must be the legendary hero of time  
Finding a girl you like definatly changes your life, I mean I used to be smart but since i've noticed girls alot more, I find my grades have been slipping, Manaka's grades wern't brilliant to begin with so he must have an awful time, another person who's life has changed is Kozue's, shes able to be herself with a boy


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 22, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Click here:
> 
> Extra info here


Thanks a bunch hero kun.. I feel better now that my Toujou is better


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

wouldn't it be funny if you woke up and found out Toujo was real, and she really was your Toujo vash, be something to dream of


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 22, 2005)

man it would be like amazing.. lol same goes for u and Nishino... We'd go in double dates!
..er if I go to London that is..


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

nah i'd come to you, for some Miami sun, plus you'd get bikini fun and, oh did I say that I meant have intellegent conversations, i'd have a pretty hard time winning over Nishino with the dedicated blue and SkriK around though, but damnit shes so lovely <3


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> nah i'd come to you, for some Miami sun, plus you'd get bikini fun and, oh did I say that I meant have *intellegent conversations*, i'd have a pretty hard time winning over Nishino with the dedicated blue and SkriK around though, but damnit shes so lovely <3


heh r u making fun of Aya? well I only have to worry about Lunar, but he doesn't come to these threads no more, so I should be ok


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

I wouldn't dream of making fun of her, i was merely trying to cover up my tracks, that were getting rather ecchi  and yup your fine, shes yours no problemo, just be careful for anyone in the world thats like Amachi, ally of women


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't dream of making fun of her, i was merely trying to cover up my tracks, that were getting rather ecchi  and yup your fine, shes yours no problemo, just be careful for anyone in the world thats like Amachi, ally of women


yea, shouldn't have a problem when I _actually_ go out with Aya


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

really makes you wish you had a device that made manga characters real, although if that was the case, the whole of naruto and bleach would be roaming London right now, not to mention Nishino, still i'm okay just reading the manga as long as she's in it


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 22, 2005)

I think I can live w/out one.. the world would've been chaoic if that happened.. maybe just get Toujou then crush the device


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

at least your the sensible type, i'd just go nuts, Amachi really makes me laugh at times, and although i'm a Nishino fan at heart, got a soft sport for Kozue too


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 22, 2005)

I like Kozue too, uber cute


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 22, 2005)

Some of the expressions on her face and the way her jumper is kinda too big for her, both of those just scream cute, ya know i'm getting quite worried by some of the threads in naruto avenue lately, Yondaime Vs Konoha, think that proves my point, guess it's because of fillers and people not liking aspects of the current arc, never had the problem myself, but I loved ichigo alot more than naruto and bleach, its too damn addictive by far


----------



## zacRoach (Aug 22, 2005)

hey can i join i love Ichigo 100% it's so addicting i read all the translated vol.s so fast can't wait for more!


*Spoiler*: __ 



i can't belive it's ending so soon and as far as i can tell from the raw it sucks, but good news (extra 3 chapters on 9/30)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> nah i'd come to you, for some Miami sun, plus you'd get bikini fun and, oh did I say that I meant have intellegent conversations, i'd have a pretty hard time winning over Nishino with the dedicated blue and SkriK around though, but damnit shes so lovely <3


 
I never said I would go for Nishino, I just think Manaka should.


----------



## road_rash (Aug 23, 2005)

hmmm, should I see the rest of the manga now, or wait till I can see the high quality versions......


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

Wait till high quality, it will be worth it


----------



## zacRoach (Aug 23, 2005)

i agree with blue i found the rest translated but it's hard to see wut the writing is saying. you should wait.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i feel really depressed that its over i spent last night crying it's the first time i cried as a teen. The writer ended way to early for me.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 23, 2005)

Not much of a spoiler but don't read if you haven't finished Ichigo 100% manga...



*Spoiler*: _In reply to the above post_ 




crying?? That's abit over the top...theres other manga's out there you know. The best way is to get yourself really into another anime and manga, or you can always re-read/discuss Ichio 100%, but crying is just something that is abit pointless.  Daijobu!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

lingz I presume your replying to the spoiler, I have no idea what the spoiler is but reply in a spoiler tag yourself please.


----------



## SkriK (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, i'm back!

I know it would sound kinda selfish, but please... could you not discuss further chapters? because there's gonna be a reply where you guys forget to put on a spoiler tag.

@Ryuujin
I would let you have Nishino. She's too good for such a guy as me...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

SkriK this is an Ichigo discussion thread, they are perfectly allowed to discuss all chapters of Ichigo. But they must put spoiler tags for future chapters. It's unfair to ask them to stop discussing altogether


----------



## SkriK (Aug 23, 2005)

It's just that i'm scared as shit, and i know that lingz sometimes forget to put spoilertags. (once on purpuse)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

I know man, hopefully they will remember to do so.


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 23, 2005)

Did anybody get it right with volume 16 Yanime release? Also what are your guesses for volume 17?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

I dunno volume 17 I will be optimistic, Setember 23rd a month from now.


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Volume 17 is coming out on september the 23rd ? Is Yanime setting dates on which they will release ?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 23, 2005)

Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

No it's my guess


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, Hero the link you sent me didn't work, i wanted to listen to that remix ing, SkriK you should have her, your much better than i am considering all the problems i get lumped with, i wouldn't mind so much if it came out in november as it would be like a lovely birthday pressie for me


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

Novermber? That's three months away!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

Ah yeh, I'm just saying that I wouldn't mind waiting for it, I doubt it will be that late, ahhh i talk rubbish


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 23, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Click here:
> 
> Extra info here


^ Lucifer released ch. 159

reading it now


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

Well the last wait was 3 months I really hope it isn't that long this time.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope so too, but we know what's in store for us, the full Ichigo experience


----------



## Lingz (Aug 23, 2005)

I just caught the Ichigo OVA, man it was so bad. The animation was poor, and the worst thing was how the whole show was edited in order for it to be targeted towards Manaka x Toujo.  Grrr...I hate the anime producers of the show, I can't imagine how good it would of been if a more decent production group picked the show up..

So are any of you guys still watching/reading Suzuka?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm still watching Suzuka. It's great so far.

Sasuke_Ruujin, does the link work now?

On topic:
Yeah, three month is to far away!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

yeh the link works now, awesome thanks man, you truly are the hero of time, as long as i can be the happy mask salesman i'm happy


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 23, 2005)

i just started reading! its brilliant!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad to find another Ichigo fan, whos your favourite girl so far Rokkudaime?


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 23, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I just caught the Ichigo OVA, man it was so bad. The animation was poor, and the worst thing was how the whole show was edited in order for it to be targeted towards Manaka x Toujo.  Grrr...I hate the anime producers of the show, I can't imagine how good it would of been if a more decent production group picked the show up..
> 
> So are any of you guys still watching/reading Suzuka?


Yup anything that has to do with animation of Ichigo 100% is ridiculously bad. Even in the tv series if for some reason they contimue with more episodes they can no longer follow the manga because they cut out so much from the first 12 episodes things later on will absolutely make no sense. So im not suprised they went with a new storyline in the OVA.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 23, 2005)

The worst part about the OVA 2 is that Chinami suddenly showed up......



			
				Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> yeh the link works now, awesome thanks man, you truly are the hero of time, as long as i can be the happy mask salesman i'm happy


Hehe, glad that you liked it..... I must wield the master sword first before I can become the Hero of Time


----------



## road_rash (Aug 23, 2005)

;_; how long will I have to wait till the high quality remaining chapters of ichigo come out?!?!?!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

well thats just ruined it for me, I really can't stand Chinami one bit, since the first time she came into Ichigo right up until now, shes just a spoil little kid in my opinion 
@Roadrash, shouldn't be too much longer, some people are predicting September sometime, its well worth the wait I say


> Hehe, glad that you liked it..... I must wield the master sword first before I can become the Hero of Time


*throws master sword into hero's hands* knock yourself out bud


----------



## SkriK (Aug 23, 2005)

The release is going to be on the 1st of september. That's the day two of my dearest friends have their birthdays.


			
				Ryuujin said:
			
		

> *throws master sword into hero's hands*


OOoooo. *steals the sword infront of hero's eyes, puts it in my mouth and use it as a toothbrush. Now i hand it to hero. ewwww.*

Edit: Goodnight guys, 0:17am here. Though i start a little later than usual tomorrow i gotta get to bed in time.


----------



## zacRoach (Aug 23, 2005)

great i can't wait for it. I'm dying just waiting for the release.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 23, 2005)

1st September? That is being very optimistic, but we can only hope!


----------



## zacRoach (Aug 23, 2005)

ya but i got high hopes

you know wuts kinda scary and kinda cool i have a teacher that looks like Nishino. almost a exact copy


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

night SkriK, love what you did with the sword, and if it is indeed released on the 1st i'll be overjoyed, though blue's prediction of the 23rd seems much more likely


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 23, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Glad to find another Ichigo fan, whos your favourite girl so far Rokkudaime?


aya-chan then tsukasa coming very close as second

where do you read your ichigo? i read it online on anime source. im not sure if the have recent ones though coz ive only started on monday.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

well I'm up to chapter 143 and i read most of it from the same place, Mangass heres the link for all Yanime's releases, which i believe to be the best and as blue says, gives the full ichigo experience, Nishino is the best though <3


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks for the link^^, nishino is hot but i have a thing for brunettes


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

not a problem, just make sure you spread the Ichigo love everywhere, what chapter where you up to by the way, just so i don't spoil anything for you


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 23, 2005)

vol 9 ch 77 , still a lot more to go


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

ahh not too bad, be able to get up to 143 pretty quickly, if theres anything you wanna discuss, we'll all be happy to discuss with you and i'll make sure i'll put spoiler tags round anything while your catching up


----------



## iaido (Aug 23, 2005)

Baka-Updates says that ch160 is released by Lucifer but I can't find it.  Anyone?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm off for the night, enjoy whatever your up to guys


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 23, 2005)

still reading the manga...., talk to you later


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 23, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> Baka-Updates says that ch160 is released by Lucifer but I can't find it.  Anyone?



Check again, it seems its up. So that finishes Ichigo 100% translations I guess.
The link: Extra info here 

Don't touch the spoiler button unless u read the whole manga!!! Don't say I didn't warn u!
Ending spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 





When I read up to 165, I had thought Manaka will
end up alone for sure, rejecting Nishino (Ahhh he still calls her Nishino (family name), notice that? not Tsukasa her first name), and being rejected by Aya officially. So I was wondering how the mangaka is going to end it...Instead she opt for a cop out 3 page ending where Nishino meets Manaka after 4 years like nothing's happen and everything
is ok, and these two lived happily ever after. I compared with the KOR ending and it was the exact same sequence right to the stairs background. What a disappointment!


----------



## zacRoach (Aug 23, 2005)

spoiler if u didn't read the end.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ya i thought the endings two vag I hope that ther really is 3 more chapters coming out 9/30


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 23, 2005)

zacRoach said:
			
		

> spoiler if u didn't read the end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler post ending*

About the extra chapters

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like the story will revolve around Misuzu, not Manaka or for that matter Nishino


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 24, 2005)

^ what extra chapters... it stops in 167

The ending was alright I suppose.. They could of come up with one better than that, no more Ichigo..


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 24, 2005)

Vash, there are some extra chapters that the mangaka want to fill. The vol 19 still need three chapters to make the vol complete.


*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Yeah, I agree with you there Xanadus. The four years timeskip was crap. Aya still seems to have feelings for Manaka in my opinion. Her long love for Manaka is still there 'cause she haven't dated anyone between 4 years.


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Aug 24, 2005)

i thought the ending wasn't that bad, it was sad. what is kor? please pm where i can get it. lol or any other romance that you think is good.

umm i wonder if the mangaka just wanted to end it? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



why would they do it on misuzu? i also think toujo still has a thing for manaka. what happened to amaki?


----------



## iaido (Aug 24, 2005)

decapitatedKOW said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> why would they do it on misuzu? i also think toujo still has a thing for manaka. what happened to amaki?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The same thing that happened to Ookusa...  Character death.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Ending spoiler_ 



I didn't really get Satsuki after the 4 year timeskip, do you think he stil has feelings for Manaka??


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 24, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Ending spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really get Satsuki after the 4 year timeskip, do you think he stil has feelings for Manaka??



*Spoiler*: _Replying to your post_ 



Of course, of all the girl, she has the most feelings for Manaka. Didn't she blush like hell when she saw him at the reunion? Although, I still think that Toujou and Manaka have feelings for each other... strong feelings. After Toujou admited that she willing to let go of her feelings, Manaka cried like hell even though they haven't date, yet Manaka was heartbroken. All I want is to them to be the couple at the ending.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 24, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Replying to your post_
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, of all the girl, she has the most feelings for Manaka. Didn't she blush like hell when she saw him at the reunion? Although, I still think that Toujou and Manaka have feelings for each other... strong feelings. After Toujou admited that she willing to let go of her feelings, Manaka cried like hell even though they haven't date, yet Manaka was heartbroken. All I want is to them to be the couple at the ending.




*Spoiler*: _RE:_ 



I have to admit, although I cherred for Nishino x Manaka from the very start till the end to be together, I never thought they would have ended up together. And when it actually came, I don't know if the ending was satisfying. I probably expeted Manka to end up with Toujo so I kinda felt sad when I realised they didnt. Nishino definitely deserved Manaka more, but I felt so sorry for Toujo. I'm still not sure about the feelings Manaka had for Toujo, it was very difficult to see who he had feelings deeper for. I saw it as he ended up with Nishino due to the confession scene, but that still dosent show that he loved Nishino more then Toujo


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL never seen a page where there is nothing but a bunch of spoiler tags as responses.

If the Yanime release takes as long volume 16 for the next volume then i'll start reading the anime sources (Lucifer/Skygrasper) translation because 3 months for a just a little cleaner scan isn't worth it when the translations themselves are pretty good if you compare volume 16 with Yanimes.


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Noo Ichigo has finished...it will definitely enter my manga hall of fame as one of the best ive read...btw, does anyone know what the 100% in Ichigo 100% stand for ?...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that manaka maybe had deeper feelings for Toujo but he cared more about Nishino, since his ultimate mission was the always see her smile and everything. But still like lingz said, we do not really know who he really loved most


----------



## SkriK (Aug 24, 2005)

Zer1 said:
			
		

> Noo Ichigo has finished...it will definitely enter my manga hall of fame as one of the best ive read...btw, does anyone know what the 100% in Ichigo 100% stand for ?...


I think Ichigo means strawberry, the "100%" i don't know why is there.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 24, 2005)

i think Ichigo 100% literally means "Absolutely Strawberry" meaning:
_ "HELL YEAH~strawberry panties"_


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 24, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> i think Ichigo 100% literally means "Absolutely Strawberry" meaning:
> _ "HELL YEAH~strawberry panties"_



That seems by far the best way to describe it, considering Manaka's reaction to every pair of strawberry panties


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 24, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _RE:_
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, although I cherred for Nishino x Manaka from the very start till the end to be together, I never thought they would have ended up together. And when it actually came, I don't know if the ending was satisfying. I probably expeted Manka to end up with Toujo so I kinda felt sad when I realised they didnt. Nishino definitely deserved Manaka more, but I felt so sorry for Toujo. I'm still not sure about the feelings Manaka had for Toujo, it was very difficult to see who he had feelings deeper for. I saw it as he ended up with Nishino due to the confession scene, but that still dosent show that he loved Nishino more then Toujo



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think in this situation, the mangaka really screw it up. Why's that Manaka only sends his film to Nishino when she was so far away from Japan? Why not to his friends, specially Toujou? I just hate that. I know that I can't confirm this, but it's seems that he only send it to Nishino. I am more of a Toujou fan, that's why I wasn't happy with the ending, it's was sad. 

At this point, I would say that Manaka did some weird decision. The first girl he felt in love with was the girl with strawberry panties aka Toujou on the roof and the first girl that were willing to help him with his dream furfill. 

I have never seen he cried so much about a girl dumping him. That chapter was very depressing. Didn't also Toujou cried when she was willing to let him go? I have to admit this, at the time Toujou left, why didn't he run after her? Like he did with Satsuki and Nishino. It is so sad.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 24, 2005)

slighty off topic here but hero, any good zelda fc's on here, thinking about joining one, back on topic, now that i've managed to draw Nishino which was incredibly hard, anyone want me to attempt at drawing an Ichigo characters for them? ooo 3000th post


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 24, 2005)

Off topic:

I tried to join the Zelda FC, but it seems that the owner is almost never there.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks bud, i'll check it out sometime, okay thats enough from my off topicness for tonight


----------



## Lingz (Aug 24, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _In reply to Hero-Kun_ 



Yeah, I really thought that the discussion between Manaka and Toujo was really sad, it felt really heart wrenching. At first, Ichigo 100% was nothing more then a fun, light hearted Harem but it turned out to be one of the most heart wrenching, love triangles. It was to the stage where it felt like you were in Manka's situation. i'm sure the Mangaka took alot of time to think of the best ending possible, to please the fans. She had to upset most her fans, but if she left it an open ending, then it would of been worse. It did felt really rushed, but I don't think the ending to mangas are neccesarily _the most_ important, it's really the journey that's the most important. I thought the ending was although not the best, it was satisfying


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 24, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _In reply to Hero-Kun_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really thought that the discussion between Manaka and Toujo was really sad, it felt really heart wrenching. At first, Ichigo 100% was nothing more then a fun, light hearted Harem but it turned out to be one of the most heart wrenching, love triangles. It was to the stage where it felt like you were in Manka's situation. i'm sure the Mangaka took alot of time to think of the best ending possible, to please the fans. She had to upset most her fans, but if she left it an open ending, then it would of been worse. It did felt really rushed, but I don't think the ending to mangas are neccesarily _the most_ important, it's really the journey that's the most important. I thought the ending was although not the best, it was satisfying



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I agree with the open ending. That would suck. The manga did give some message to the readers, though. The message that I see is that feeling can't disappear just like that. If you see have Toujou react to Manaka at the last chapter, you'll see that she still look at Manaka as she did when she had feelings for him in secret.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 24, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree with the open ending. That would suck. The manga did give some message to the readers, though. The message that I see is that feeling can't disappear just like that. If you see have Toujou react to Manaka at the last chapter, you'll see that she still look at Manaka as she did when she had feelings for him in secret.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I think the mangaka delivers messeges for the readers. In fact, I think most manga's somehow deliver a underlying message for the viewers, it just depends how deep you look into it. From what I read from Ichigo 100%, I got the message from the perspective of Nishino that it dosent matter if the person didnt like you as much as he/she likes someone else, as long as you keep trying, things will work out somehow


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, gonna head off now, SkriK when you get on can ya give me a pm, i need a word, nothing bad at all


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 24, 2005)

SkriK, I would be really scared if i was you right now


----------



## Zer1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmm since i didnt get an answer ill aks again, if someone could please answer me 
is the akamaru special, and the other special chapter of Ichigo worth reading ?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 25, 2005)

Of course it worth reading. All things that has to do with Ichigo 100% are all worth every single minute


----------



## SkriK (Aug 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> SkriK, I would be really scared if i was you right now


Who said i wasn't :S


----------



## Mr. Vash (Aug 25, 2005)

ah the tropical storm has came and there's no school  the football game is canceled too I think..

Anyway on topic: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do anyone knows why the heck the ending of the manga was rushed?




where do u read or DL the extra/special chapter at?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 25, 2005)

Erm....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Prob's 'cos the mangaka wanted to end up quickly?!? That's abit of a hard question


----------



## Lingz (Aug 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



man, that sucks, who would ever want to get rid of Nishino?!  I'm sure they could of spreaded they last chapter out into like 10 more chapters


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 25, 2005)

> SkriK, I would be really scared if i was you right now



...thanks blue, can't even remember what I wanted to ask now so doesn't matter, anyway as I'm bored I've noticed quite a few things in the early chapters of Ichigo, like how Manaka mentions cake in regards to Nishino, was wondering if anyone else had noticed any foreshadowing like this, and if so could tell me what chapters it appears on, i remember what i wanted to ask and it was only about photoshop but no matter


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol man I was only kidding, what did you want to ask about photoshop?


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 25, 2005)

a quick nishino fanart
Link removed


----------



## SkriK (Aug 25, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> a quick nishino fanart
> Link removed


There's something on this that makes it look a little un-feminine. I would guess it is 'cause there's no eyelashes. The rest is good. REAL good.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with Skirk. But a really good fanart!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol man I was only kidding, what did you want to ask about photoshop?



Don't mind me I've had a crappy day and am in such a bad mood, I just wanted to ask how to do ava's properly, coz i keep trying and they suck beyond belief, nice picture Rokkudaime, It's really damn good


----------



## SkriK (Aug 25, 2005)

How did you draw this? It doesn't seem drawn on paper with a pencil, or if it is, it's got to be digitally restored. It has so smooth drawing lines, but it's still not pencil-on-paper-ish.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Don't mind me I've had a crappy day and am in such a bad mood, I just wanted to ask how to do ava's properly, coz i keep trying and they suck beyond belief, nice picture Rokkudaime, It's really damn good


 
Sorry to hear that man. I have no idea how to decent avy's. I don't have any artistic talent.

As with the picture I think it is manly because of the chest.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 25, 2005)

Kinda bad coz i had a Manaka like experience, and it was very close to something hes experienced, and it's going all wrong, which is why i'm reading Ichigo now coz it cheers me up slightly


----------



## Lingz (Aug 25, 2005)

Haha, Manaka experience? Hmm...you're lucky to even have that experience, at least theres girls you can chose, better then others that don't have are being chose by others (me). 

Anyway, are there any Yui fans out there? It really seems like even Chinami and Kozue are alot more popular then her, and she's suppose to be one of the four girls aswel. Did she even have a crush on Manaka, or was it just that she looked at him as a brother, Manaka certainly only saw her as a little sister.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Choosing between girls is a horrible experience. There is nothing nice about it believe me. I feel for you man.


----------



## zacRoach (Aug 25, 2005)

agreed it sucks that proably has a little bit to do with me liking the manga i've been through it too.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 26, 2005)

Extra info here


----------



## mediums (Aug 26, 2005)

I tried that link but none of the images work and I cant live without anymore Ichigo 100% I am stuck at chapter 143 because no translation group is translating it anymore plz someone help or my life cannot be complete :sad


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 26, 2005)

Huh? It's works perfect with me....


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Yanime are still translating it, they are the only high quality group.


----------



## mediums (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I just read on their site that they discontinued translating it and stuff so the link that Hero-Kun gave me should have worked but I think imageshack is down or something so ill have to read it later but thanks to my impatience I clicked all the spoilers and know the ending...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Where abouts does it say that on Yanime site?


----------



## mediums (Aug 26, 2005)

Right here:
Extra info here 
below the discontinued projects section


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for the comments. i drew it using a tablet. it was just a quick sketch. anybody know where to read 144 to 160 of ichigo or is it out yet?


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 26, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> thanks for the comments. i drew it using a tablet. it was just a quick sketch. anybody know where to read 144 to 160 of ichigo or is it out yet?



Err..I think u should look above for the links, Hero just posted it like 7 posts before u..And yeah the LQ group translated till the last chapter for ichigo 100% at 167


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

i thought it was just 160?


----------



## Xanadus (Aug 26, 2005)

No, it's officially completed at 167 by the Lucifer translation team, it's all in the link. Go there and u will know.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah... it finally ended... i kind of felt weird, maybe touched, by the ending, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the last part when they all gathered together, and when they were looking at the school building for one last time


... reminds me of my sec and jc days...:sad ing


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 26, 2005)

Can you put that in a spoiler tag!?


----------



## SkriK (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah! Put it in a spoilertag dammit!  
I skipped reading your post because Hero warned me through a PM. 
Very understandable why your reputation is low...

If you don't know how to put a spoilertag, it's the "Sp" icon in the reply window.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Hero you are an absolute legend for telling everyone not to read the spoiler through pm's. Cheers for that man.


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 26, 2005)

He (she?) seems to have put a spoiler tag now. You guys know that I would never disappoint you.... I'm to loyal, it's a part of me.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

sorry guys.. i dint tink that "it" would need a spoiler tag... coz its very vague
anyways i've edited my post and included a spoiler tag... 

hey guys, after reading the manga, does it affect you psychologically? i cant explain my feelings, sad but happy.... hahhaa, but mostly sad coz this kind of things do happen in real life, and many things that they say in the manga are true! i tink im something like manaka(not the luck with gals), always daydreaming and not really setting a goal and work towards it, and regret it in the end.... really made me missed my school days(although im still in a school, but theres no 'class')...

P.S: the reason my reputation is so low is some weirdo spammed negative reputation pts on me... he left a message like "i hope you like full red bar... something like that, cant remember". But i cant be bothered anyway, bad reputation, so be it, its not like the forum members know who am i


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks to hero again, and lingz, i didn't really like the experience coz i didn't even know she liked me, and now i've lost her so ya know thats the end, pretty much read through the manga again last night coz i was bored as hell, love it to bits


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

* No spoilers, free for all to read 

I'm not sure if it's me, but I normally feel abit depressed when a anime/manga I really like ends. It's probably because I'm so attached to the story and characters, not just Ichigo 100%, alot of animes and mangas can affect me psychologically. 

I missed seeing all the cute girls and all her cute scenes after finishing Ichigo 100%, especially Nishino, 'cos she's my favourite girl.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

I can see where your coming from as i'm going to miss Ichigo alot, but my manga's haven't finished yet and will continue for a long time i hope, but i definatlty know where your coming from bud, and nice choice with Nishino <3


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah... i kind of miss those scenes when satsuki trying to seduce manaka, and other upskirt scenes... hahaha

i wish there was a ichigo part 2 or icihgo 200%

anyway, im new to this thread, and i just started reading ichigo 100% 3 days ago, yup, finished chapter 1 -167 in 3 days

have you guys ever thought: who will i choose if i was manaka? well, i'll choose toujou coz shes more of my type although i like nisihino too


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, I feel abit stupid that I read Ichigo so quick -_- You will have a major 'hangover' where you will feel disconnected from it after you've finished aswel 

Anyway, just a quick question, do you think Manaka will end up with anyone? If so, who do you think it is? 

I'm just curious, I'll definitely keep my mouth zipped.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

when i started watching the anime, i thought it was toujou manaka would choose at the end coz she was the main character right? she started the whole ichigo thing, without her, the story would not have happen at all, and maybe manaka would propably date satsuki at high school(manaka wouldnt have noticed toujou and both toujou and nishino would have gone to oumi high)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I'm hoping its Nishino because i personally believe that they are the best couple together, Manaka is the type of guy that needs a strong girl to push him and Nishino is just what the docter ordered, I've really never been a fan of Toujo though he's probably gonna end up with her, I just don't see how they will be good together because's shes never really and truly honest with him, Satsuki i'm sorry to say has little to no chance, as much as I see them being a good couple, once Satsuki has him for awhile I'm tempted to believe she would get bored of him, Kozue would be another good girl for Manaka though she has little chance due to him seeing her as only a friend, I always had thoughts that maybe Yui might end up with Manaka even as crazy as it seems, I really doubt it because they've become more like siblings as the series has progressed and Yui seems obsessed with Ookusa, as my guess i reckon he'll end up with Toujo, but I want him to end up with Nishino, and that my friend is teh end of this long post  (lol @ bk's ava, Komiyama goodness)


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin: you haven finish reading the manga? its already out in case you dont know...

anyways how ya like my new avatar, those ichigo manga readers will find it familiar, make a guess, who is it?


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

hey i just thought a suggestion, which character(him/her) in Ichigo 100% do you think you are most simliar to?

for me, i guess im most similar to komiyama, haha but not the looks
he does not study hard, always go for gals that will never like him.. etc

ps: is there any ichigo 100% fan site? i cant seem to find one


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm waiting for Yanime's releases as part of a pact a few of us made, and Komiyama looks great after being stung by all those hornets, poor guy, if i had to say which character i'm most like i'd say a hybrid between Sotomura and Manaka


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin, Those were the exact thoughts I had when I had yet to finish Ichigo 100%. I agree with the Saksuki part, if Manaka wasn't liked by all those girls, she would probably of already got bored of him. In the end, things only get exciting when they are competitive.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

On the other hand, I'm actually suprised because most harem manga/animes main character is a total geek/sad ass/no taste/loser but Manaka is pretty cool I'd say. Yes, he's really annoying when you're reading and he's always not doing anything to the girl when he has the chance, but I'd say he's also pretty good with the girls, as a friend. He actually talks to them, and not *just* think of doing this and that with her. The mangaka also gave him abit more then average looks, and he's not like a shortass, so theres no real "loser" qualities in him, which is abit better then most harems (apart from Suzuka, where the main character ressembles Manaka, but abit better).


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

thats exactly why i do feel sorry for Satsuki at times, but in the long run i never include her in the running for Manaka's heart, because she would definatly get bored, shes a competative type who does like being with Manaka, but in the end they would end up as friends, I just had another view of what might happen, the movie Manaka first saw at the old theatre could have been a foreshadowing event, maybe Manaka will end up with no one

I agree Manaka is a pretty cool guy, his heart is set on his dreams and he actually knows what path he wants to take, though maybe thats why people in the manga call him a loser and stuff, maybe hes too into movies for them


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

Meh...I don't think theres anything wrong if you have a particular interest and you're really into that topic. 

*(I am only discussing from how much Yanime have released, so everything I say dosent relate to further chapters) *

I'm not actually a parculiar fan of Toujo when I read through Ichigo 100% the first time, but when I skim read it again, I realised Toujo really did do alot for Manaka throughout the whole series. She tutoured him into getting good grades for high school, she was the first person to acknolege his dream, she supported him with chasing after her dream, and she even decided to degrade herself into going into a Not-so good High school just to film together with him. Man, that's alot there! The only thing she lacks is the bravery to confess. Nishino did do alot for Manaka, but Toujo also did..shes really cute aswel I'd say..


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

no one can reject nishino but i still love aya-chan!!, i havent read the last 7 chapters soo i hop it will be a good ending


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

Very good points there and all true, though I just feel that Nishino has done more for Manaka, like the confession scene in volume 16, that was beautiful and very Nishino like, she seems like she is going to put aside her dream for a while to be with Manaka and any girl that can do that deserves alot of respect, Toujo, while dedicated i feel is just to shy


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

man!, sometime i just cant predict who the author really wants for manaka. nishino and aya are just such powerful characters that whenever i see either, i always end up getting swayed from my original thoughts on the manga. its like you really wont know who till its the end. its very hard to pedict. sometimes, i think that the author doesnt even know who is the one for manaka lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not sure the author is entirelly sure, i mean hes got so many plot devices he could use to explain why he chooses a girl, but i never know myself, i keep being reminded of all the times when Yui and Manaka got close, it always seems like theres more between them than either shows, while i know this idea is too farfetched its always in the back of my mind


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

It's pretty hard even for the Mangaka herself (Yes, she's a female btw ) to chose who she want's Manaka to end up with. Maybe she has always had in mind from the start for it to be Toujo, but as she progressed, she decided that Nishino and Saksuki were both perfectly fine as being the main girl Manaka ends up with (where as Yui is abit off). I'm not sure if the mangaka has planned from start to finish of this manga series from the very start when she decided to write, but my gyess is that she slowly decided to turn the slapstick harem into a four-way love triangle.


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

it can be really emotional at times too. maybe its just me though...


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

is there any picture of the author? shes becoming my idol


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

i always thought the mangaka was a he. she clearly knows the workings of a guy's mind. i wonder if the way she illustrates the women's feelings can also be as realistic


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

It's not just you, it really is emotional  It brought tears to my eyes once!


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

i'm pretty sure she had alot of it planned, like when Manaka mentions cake's in relation to Nishino early on in the manga, a foreshadowing of her later job in the cake store, through the manga there are many of this events which leads me to believe that she has a good deal of the manga already planned in story form or just brainstormed idea's

Rokku i cried at times, like when Nishino breaks up with Manaka and other times when the girls are hurt, its a really moving manga, the only manga i've ever cried over


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

ive cried over a few mangas. i had a teary eye on this one too. GTO and Naruto can be really emotional too.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

i didnt cried though.. but vv moved at some times


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

One of the most heartbreaking scenes was when Manaka and Toujo was about to kiss each other after Manaka finds her on that school trip, when...*dun dun dun* Nishino is standing there, with totally stoned eyes.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

any gals here? coz i would like to know what did they feel(from a female's perspective) when they read the manga...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

That was a very moving scene, the only scene i've been close to tears in Naruto was when Zabuza was asking if he could go to the same place as Haku as they both died, it was very moving in it own right, some of Satsuki's scenes really moved me aswell, Toujo's haven't as much but Nishino's always move me, her character has such depth, strong willed yet a loving and true core


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

I always think you have to be either closely attached to the story or character of the particular show to be able to cry (or feel emotional). Shows like Sakano and Kimi ga Nozuma Eien were only depressing, but not emotional, Saikano actually had a good story, but watching those two shows were like sitting in a room staring at a box where time stops, seriously, the depressioness of those shows are so high -_-

Anyway, back on topic...where were we?


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

^yeah!, i wanna know too


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

Well i have a few girls that i've introduced to the manga, I can share their opinions with you if you like?


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

sure, why not


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

Haha, a girl friend of mine who in an otaku said she feels like she is reading hentai. Maybe the echhi is abit too much for girls..


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

whats what i thought too... too much panchi for gals liking


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

at first i actually thought it was just another ecchi manga with lots of fan service but the story has really made me a big fan


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

Well one girl loves it and her favourite character is Satsuki, she loves the whole idea, the plot and everything, while another gave up because it seemed to focused on girls panties, however they both critisied Manaka, saying he's playing with the girls hearts, i expected this as they can't see it from a male perspective or Manaka's point of view


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

her fav was satsuki? wow, u mean she agreed on what satsuki did? haha


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

well to be honest with you, shes like a cross between Satsuki and Kozue, has the thoughts that Kozue does and her style is Satsuki like, shes a real handful i can tell you


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

well, i tink im male version of kozue... always having crazy thoughts


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

actually i kind of felt abit weird at the end of it that i was reading a romance manga...  the parts where i'll be emotionally into the story and feeling sad/touched that kind of things, i felt abit girly... hahaha


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

When it comes to Kozue i really liked her, at first i was thinking "oh no a mini Toujo", but Kozue turned out to be so much more, around Manaka shes now really calm, she's embraced his dream and is able to make him smile, I really wouldn't mind if Manaka ended up with her as i know she'd treat him well, although i hope its Nishino more, can't wait for Yanime's volume 17, being a male version of Kozue is just being a healthy man


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

ALL males are a male version of Kozue (99% anyway).

Anyway, I'm not suprised how most girls would be turned of by this manga, it's mroe of a guys perspective towards love, and most girls would just think that Manaka is a twat, but TBH, I think most guys are similar to Manaka, being undecisive like that


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

i guess i can only approve if he ends up with toujou or nishino.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

While what you say is true, if you were placed in Manaka's position you'd see its not easy, last year i was in a love triangle and the pressure i got drove me mad everyday, in the end I had to choose and someone was going to get hurt, so i chose to be alone and stay friends with both, its a really bad situation and to have that many girls all going for your heart, may sound like heaven, but its really more like hell


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 26, 2005)

if all guys are manaka the story would have already ended when satsuki seduced manaka with her naked body....


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 26, 2005)

^i can probably resist satsuki to a certain extent but not nishino or toujou.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

When Satsuki tried to seduce Manaka in the film club room and Amachi burst in, Manaka said if he hadn't have burst in he probably would have given in to Satsuki, so theres proof that Manaka finds it incredibly hard to resist her


----------



## Lingz (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, in a way, I respect Manaka for being able to resist Satsuki. Most guys will be saying:

"Oh, and I would be doing this and that with Saksuki if I was Manaka" 

but that's probably just that they don't understand the situation he's in. If he was to do something with Satsuki, then that could indirectly mean he's chose Satsuki, he probably dosent want to make a decsion under a circumstance where he can't control himself so he just decides to turn down the approaches Satsuki makes. he will be a much bigger twat if he does something with Satsuki, yet he still carries on his 'more than friends' relationships with other girls.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 26, 2005)

agreed, respect is due to Manaka for resisting her charm for so long, Satsuki is the type of girl who would believe anything beyond a simple kiss implies that Manaka has chosen her, so to avoid this Manaka has been able to restrain his human instincts for everyones sake


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Aug 26, 2005)

ok all of you were talking about an open ending. saying like that would have been crap. can i get an example of that? lol just a little confused.


----------



## Ninja48 (Aug 26, 2005)

Satsuki tempts Manaka.
Manaka gives in.
Manaka chooses Satsuki.
Manga ends.

^Example


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 27, 2005)

Ninja48 said:
			
		

> Satsuki tempts Manaka.
> Manaka gives in.
> Manaka chooses Satsuki.
> Manga ends.
> ...




i hope you are lie about that ,, but my favorite lady is Satsuki or Ninhio but i was thought about ecchi of ichigo 100% but it is very interesting manga series ,, i am wait for 17 volume but i can wait for that becasue i will back to work and college  i hope i dont forget it will release 17 volume !!


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 27, 2005)

they should really finish the anime and not just stop at 12


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 27, 2005)

The Anime was bleh for the most part...it felt kinda empty to me.  And since it's not an action type, and not all that humorous, it's not all that fitting to be animated in the first place.  At least Love Hina was funny (well, to me), but Ichigo 100% is funny the way I see a one-line joke on the back of a milk carton.....


----------



## road_rash (Aug 27, 2005)

omg, somebody help me.  On chapter 156, anime-source.com's chapter 156 has the 1st 4 pages now working.  Somebody please send me those 4 pages via PM or something, I NEED to know what will happen!


----------



## Lingz (Aug 27, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> The Anime was bleh for the most part...it felt kinda empty to me.  And since it's not an action type, and not all that humorous, it's not all that fitting to be animated in the first place.  At least Love Hina was funny (well, to me), but Ichigo 100% is funny the way I see a one-line joke on the back of a milk carton.....



Well, I don't think it matters if it's not humorous or action to be turned into an anime, it's just that a bad anime production group picked up Ichigo 100% and it ended it into a poor production


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry haven't been on in a while. Have been busy (my girlfriend has been over for the week) also after the recent spoiler post I was a bit scared of coming back here.

Anyway I think Manaka deserves a lot of respect for turning down Satsuki. His situation is not as easy as people think. All those who complain about him, do you really think you could choose between 3 girls that you like. It's bloody hard, those that have gone through that experience will know that it just tears you apart.

The anime has been discussed many times here, Val the Love Hina anime is also crap compared to the manga but it is still good (The manga is just better!). Ichigo anime isn't funny, they just rush through everything and change stuff. It doesn't deserve to be mentioned along side the manga.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 27, 2005)

If the anime was done well and they spent time on it, it could have been one of the best animes ever, but the fact of the matter is it was rushed, the manga conveys so much emotion and really draws you into the storyline, that I believe is what makes the manga so addictive and successful


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 27, 2005)

Actually being rushed probably wasnt even the problem considering this type of thing has happend to so many other good mangas, yeah it could have been one of the best animes ever, if it was done by the writer herself, but unforunatly the entire thing goes under the directors influence and what he thinks is good, the manga-ka really has no say anymore once she signs away the rights to it.

Oh yeah and Bluecheese, nice new banner for Nishino FC, thats the best looking one out there, I didn't like the other ones.


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 27, 2005)

ive finished it. its soo moving!!! one of the best manga's ive read!!!


----------



## road_rash (Aug 28, 2005)

I just finished it too.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't believe the ending!  It was os sad:sad .  I was hoping so much that tojo and Manaka could've hooked up.  But instead, they don't, and Manaka ends up with Nishido!  The ending made me want to cry, I wish it didn't end, I wish it would've never endeding


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Ending Spoiler_ 



 I agree, the ending was very touching. But it don't think the ending was bad at all, just rushed


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 28, 2005)

yeah... i felt sad for 2 days after reading


have anyone played the ichigo 100% PS2 game?? is there anywhere that i can find translations?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Guys can you put how you felt about the ending in spoiler tags, it's not fair on those that haven't read it.


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what that site was with Lucifer's translation. I tried my best to wait for Yanime's release but I just have to know what happens next before the story gets spoiled.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

Right here yo, here


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

I love you but not as much as I love Nishino <3


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

lol, and dont trip cause the translations aren't even that bad, whats most important is the story, oh and Nishino of course.


----------



## road_rash (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, I got a question about the ps2 game.  How the hell is it a ps2 game?  It's friggin just plain not video game material, how do you play it?!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

Yo dude, if you really want them, I could e-mail them to you, just PM me your e-mail address or something.


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

The site that WushuStylist posted a few above your post works, mediums.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I JUST finished the story and I'm in shock and in a "WTF" mode right now. The ending was not what I expected but left me with a good taste in my mouth. ARGHHH I want to know what happens afterwards...


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Guys can you put how you felt about the ending in spoiler tags, it's not fair on those that haven't read it.



For everyone that's read statements saying how they felt sad after finishing Ichigo, it's nothing to do with the 'ending' itself, just that the overall feel after reading it. Just making sure everyone dosent think too much


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

hehe and I just edited my post to put spoiler tags on.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

As long as spoiler tags are around it should be okay, who knows I might feel happy when i finally read the end, although thats unlikely, I've heard the PS2 game is another one of those dating sim's that really doesn't capture the manga at all, damn looking forward to three great manga's now, certainly takes me away from my troubled life


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> For everyone that's read statements saying how they felt sad after finishing Ichigo, it's nothing to do with the 'ending' itself, just that the overall feel after reading it. Just making sure everyone dosent think too much


I disagree with you there. If one people gives his opinion about the ending, the reader, which hasn't read the ending yet, they'll get an idea of what the ending could be.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> For everyone that's read statements saying how they felt sad after finishing Ichigo, it's nothing to do with the 'ending' itself, just that the overall feel after reading it. Just making sure everyone dosent think too much


 
Look we don't care, we don't want to know a thing about future volumes. So absolutely anything about future volumes no matter how small belongs in spoiler tags


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

Do you guys believe in love in first sight?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Nope not at all


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

Well i used to believe in it, but the thing is when it happened to me, the more and more i got to know the girl i realised that we were not alike at all, we didn't share anything in common and didn't really like spending time with each other, while love at first sight is possible sometimes, i believe its better to get to know the person for as long as you can


----------



## ender (inactive) (Aug 28, 2005)

nope.

but i do believe in horny at first sight. even though its a little less romantic.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

I just don't see how you can feel that way about someone you just met.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

It's generally when your emotions rule you, bearing in mind I was 15 when it happened and my emotions were doing triple loop the loops everday, some rare case's do turn out to be love at first sight but i personally stick to the tried and tested way now


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

Will that make ender a pervert? I mean, it's just his incontrolled hormone that went berserk

BTW, just to make it clear, the thing that ender experience has never come to me


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm sure Hero that if we were all honest here, then we've all been in his situation  *remembers last night at ice skating* ohhhh yes, just like Manaka has his times when he just stands mouth open at the girls, but then again who can blame him 

@Hero, you must control your hormone's really well man


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

Lol, it's happen to me sometimes when something pervert from a girl happen .

However, ender's situation was at first sight...... it's not the same...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

Ah right, oh yeh i understand now *is quite slow tonight* 
-Off topic for a mo- Btw Hero, where have you got to in MM if your still playing it?

and why the question about love at first sight, you haven't experienced it have you? If you have you must tell us


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Ah right, oh yeh i understand now *is quite slow tonight*
> -Off topic for a mo- Btw Hero, where have you got to in MM if your still playing it?
> 
> and why the question about love at first sight, you haven't experienced it have you? If you have you must tell us


No, I don't believe love at first sight, but I have some killer argument (maybe not) to those who believe in it. It's seems that you have the same opinion about love at first sight.

Off-Topic:
I have come to the Zora part. I just received the Zora mask. Man, gotta love the cut-scene were the Zora guitar artist walk with his girlfriend!! My favorite cut-scene ever!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Well what is your argument?


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, it's better if I talk directly to that person. I got this agrument after watching Suzuka ep 8 today...


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

ohh man, don't stress at me. I'm not the one going around talking about the ending without spoiler tags, I'm just covering for those careless dudes!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

Yo Stealthwolf... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did it end the way you thought it would? Ichigo.You were routing for Nishino right?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

-Off Topic-
Makes you feel so sorry for his girlfriend doesn't it, and those damn theives stealing her eggs, i'm on the Goron bit now, just having fun in the temple, but i agree with you, that cut scene is one of the best ever made

i usually see love at first sight as some sort of lust, you see the girl/boy you like and think "oh man, so perfect for me", it's only later that you realise you've made one heck of a mistake when you don't actually like everything about them


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 28, 2005)

i tink you guys are too sensitive... showing how we felt at the end doesnt count as a spoiler IMO, coz if im the 'victim', i would still dont have any idea what will the ending be, there will still be this imaginative ending in my mind which will gives me motivation to keep reading on to find out myself

speaking about what i feel, hope i didnt flame anyone


----------



## Hero kun (Aug 28, 2005)

Like I said before, your opinion gives the readers, that hasn't read the ending, an idea how the ending might be.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> i tink you guys are too sensitive... showing how we felt at the end doesnt count as a spoiler IMO, coz if im the 'victim', i would still dont have any idea what will the ending be, there will still be this imaginative ending in my mind which will gives me motivation to keep reading on to find out myself
> 
> speaking about what i feel, hope i didnt flame anyone


But you know what if thats the way they feel let them, they dont want to be spoiled, big deal just put your stuff in a Spoiler tag, dont waste your time arguing about it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

Most of the opinion's i've seen from people who have completed the manga have been almost the same which gives a basic idea to what the ending is like, if say people all had different opinions on the ending then it wouldn't be so bad, i personally don't mind too much as long as the feelings don't go in depth but the easy way to solve it is the spoiler tags


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> ohh man, don't stress at me. I'm not the one going around talking about the ending without spoiler tags, I'm just covering for those careless dudes!!


 
Oh no you would never do that would you?

Look I don't care what you say, it isn't hard to put anything regarding future chapters in spoiler tags. Why can't you guys just respect our wishes and do so.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh no you would never do that would you?


LOL, hahaha


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

The easiest way to do things is just put tags round anything thats further on from chapter 173, that way we avoid any confrontations and arguments and we can all discuss whatever we want, just seems the easiest way to do things, and with that i guess we should just move on from this


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

You mean Chapter 143?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Exactly thats all I'm asking for everything regarding future chapters to be put in spoilers.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh no you would never do that would you?
> 
> Look I don't care what you say, it isn't hard to put anything regarding future chapters in spoiler tags. Why can't you guys just respect our wishes and do so.



If I do do that, then a few pages back, there won't be a full page of spoiler tags. It would help if you kept your tone of language abit more pleasent. And how am I not respecting your wishes?? 

Sigh..


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Because your not putting your feelings about the end in spoiler tags.

Oh and I can use whatever tone I want when you tell a blatent lie.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

yeh chapter 143, got the 73 from naruto damnit, but yeh you get the idea


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Because your not putting your feelings about the end in spoiler tags.
> 
> Oh and I can use whatever tone I want when you tell a blatent lie.


LOL, whoa, now I know not to get get Bluecheese mad.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Because your not putting your feelings about the end in spoiler tags.
> 
> Oh and I can use whatever tone I want when you tell a blatent lie.



blatent lie....

Quote it, quote where I "spoiled" you...



> LOL, whoa, now I know not to get get Bluecheese mad.



 I wasn't even wanting to argue with him for starters, sometimes, I just don't understand


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

Hmmm 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually I expected Toujo to be the one to go out with Manaka just because she was the first girl that Manaka fell in love with. However, by the end of the story, Nishino ended up being more attractive and more developed as a character. I heard that the manga-ka decided who Manaka would end up with by a popularity poll but I'm not sure. All in all, I'm happy yet dissapointed.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh lingz I think you know when I mean


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

No, seriously. I really don't. I don't even know why you're coming on me for no reason, it's not like I havent used any spoiler tags.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

You don't remember me sending you a pm then?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

Stealthwolf said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, I always liked Nishino best but in the end I thought he was just gonna with Toujou, since thats the way most of these type of mangas go. Anyway I like what happened in the end (him getting with Nishino) but the way it happened with the time skip and everything I diddnt like.
And a popularity poll? Whered you hear that? LOL


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I wasn't even wanting to argue with him for starters, sometimes, I just don't understand


LOL, hahaha you guys are both nuts.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

Shall we just settle this now by saying something like, In the past people have been upset by people posting what seem to be spoilers and so from chapter 143 onwards (got it right this time) spoiler tags must be used if you wish to post, we don't really want any arguements do we, I think blue's talking about the SkriK incident though i may be wrong


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

Not sure.. May have been here or maybe on the gamefaqs forums. Oh well it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

How long ago was that?? And that was just once, it's not like I havent used spoiler tags since then. That time, I forgot to use spoiler tags, you negged rep me. Fair enough, but you don't need to bring that out again do you..seriously. what are you implying~?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

All i want is for absolutely anything regarding future chapters to be put in spoiler tags. Is that so much to ask.

For christ sake man are you an idiot delete that post


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

No, that's fine, and I think it's the right thing to do. But why come on to me out of all people, it's like your still holding a grudge against me from that time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> No, that's fine, and I think it's the right thing to do. But why come on to me out of all people, it's like your still holding a grudge against me from that time.


He diddnt come out at you he was saying it to everyone.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

And I bloody well should do why are you ruining it now?


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

Me ow?? This is worse than the fights over Manaka... don't hurt me


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

Think what you like, I can't stop you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Say what you like now, your on my ignore list.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

As long as we respect others wishes the I don't see any reason why we all can't get along, and i have to agree with blue on the point that he has asked enough times, fair do's to the people that recently joined the thread, but now even you know  If it's an honest mistake and you genuinely forgot to put tags around the subject then make sure to edit it asap and hopefully no harm will be done


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm not the one that dosent want to get along. Read the post above you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

If you wanted to get along you could have just agreed to what I asked instead of arguing about it.


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

I think we just have to watch what we type and that is all. Don't put any blatant spoilers but readers should also be careful of what they read such as feelings said about the ending.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 28, 2005)

I've always agreed to spoilers tag after that incident, that's why I've been using them!!

Anyway, I've already said, think what you want. I don't mind, nor do I want to carry on argueing.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

just chill Lingz, There not blaming you Blue's just a little ticked, since this happens all the time, so just forget about it already its cool.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

can you delete that quote?


----------



## Stealthwolf (Aug 28, 2005)

There's no point fighting over it anyways. Lingz has been here for awhile so he knows the rules and you obviously do to so there really is no arguement. Just both people peace and it's all good.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

yeah but he wasn't putting his reaction to the end in spoilers thats where this started


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 28, 2005)

No prob, but why?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Hang on i will pm you


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Alright I got a question, since we all know which girl everyone else likes, and talked that to death, who's your favorite dude in the manga? (if anyone) and why (or why not).


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 29, 2005)

Hehehe....Sotomura bitches....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Myself, Sotomura all the way, when shit goes down, and that’s frequent with manaka, he always knows just what to do and he even saved manaka's ass a few times. Also that dude always makes me crack up with his perverted antics he’s got going on, he brings a light hearted feel to the manga, it just wouldn’t be the same without him.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 29, 2005)

Heh.....And the fact that he has a sister is a major plus..................................................................................................................................
.......




What?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Haha. Theres not a wide choice TBH. But Sotomura is cool, but we don't really get to see much of them at all seeing as this is a harem anime revolved around Manka and girls. Although Manaka is pretty cool in his own ways, he's also abit iffy.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Heh.....And the fact that he has a sister is a major plus..................................................................................................................................
> .......
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, you like that Misuzu girl huh?


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 29, 2005)

lol, isn't there almost as many guys as girls?  octopus face is hilarious sometimes though ^^, but yea, sotomura is coo


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah there’s oosaka, amachi, sotomura, octopus face, scar face, the midget guy, Chief man. You just gotta think a little.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Meh They are hardly worth mentioning


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

lol, now I didnt say they were, just that they're there. Thats for whom I asked to decide.


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 29, 2005)

haha, yea, if you were to go by who you see the most, it would be junpei and right below him, all the girls. after seeing all the girls, it's like, "oh yea, what's that guy's name again? w/e"


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Off topic but wushu stylish, are you into wuxia?  Jing Yong maybe? hehe


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 29, 2005)

i wanna read it again!!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the ending was totally unexpected. it made me wanna cry but it was good nonetheless


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Would you guys still read Ichigo if there wasn't as much fan service?


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah! definitely


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah me too


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 29, 2005)

it really did make me cry


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 29, 2005)

what do u mean by fan service?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

fan service is basically showing sexy shots for no reason, it's not part of the plot.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 29, 2005)

A resounding yes......But fan service is good sometimes......just ask MechaTC


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> A resounding yes......But fan service is good sometimes......just ask MechaTC



I'm sure if Ichigo 100% didnt have fan service, alot more girls would read it. But then again, it will definitely not be as popular as it is now without the fanservice.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Off topic but wushu stylish, are you into wuxia?  Jing Yong maybe? hehe


Wuxia Xiaoshao, The Martial Arts Novels? and Jin Yong wasn?t he a writer?


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 29, 2005)

its going into my top 5 bizarre love triangle mangas


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

What's your top 5??


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 29, 2005)

i guess ill just use my general top 5 manga
Naruto 
GTO
Ichigo 100
Bleach
LOve hina


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Octopus face!!! It's Komiyama bish , favourite guy in the manga is Sotomura definatly followed by Komi himself, least liked as Ookusa and Amachi, and yes i would read it if it had less fan service coz that only extends the plot, the main theme of love and relationships could probably support the manga on its own, one awesome read so far


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 29, 2005)

lol, top 5 bizarre love triangle series?
1. tenchi muyo
2. love hina
3. peach girl
4. ichigo 100%

i think those are the only series i've seen taht has alot of love triangle type things, and that's in order of bizarreness :


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure my top _bizzare love triangle _is Kimi ga Nozomu Eien. For those who havent seen it, it's really good. It's a anime versioned soap opera, and centered around a guy and two girls, where he has to make a decision between them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is good, but perhaps not quite as good as everyone makes it out to be. Plus I think he made totally the wrong choice. It's very emotional stuff.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for KGNE_ 



^ I actually thought he made the right decision. I mean, he was with Mitsuki for years after the accident occured with Haruka, so naturally, he would have alot stronger feelings with Mitsuki. Haruka deserved Takayuki, but there was no longer as much chemistry between them as before.




Anyway, that was off topic, back to Ichigo.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 29, 2005)

if there was no fan service, it wouldnt have caught my attention in the first place.. 
but i'll still read even if theres no fan service, but it would make the experience less enjoyable


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> if there was no fan service, it wouldnt have caught my attention in the first place..
> but i'll still read even if theres no fan service, but it would make the experience less enjoyable



and that's why it's called Fan Serive :


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

lingz put that in a spoiler because anyone who reads that will have the whole thing completely ruined for them. 

But yeah I can see what your saying. 


*Spoiler*: _kgne_ 




I just don't think he was right to get with her best friend in the first place.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

KGNE, defiantly one of my favorites, the plot is just so much more adult then a lot of romance animes and mangas, it was change of pace for once.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

I've yet to find another anime that comes close to the angst and drama intense that I had from KGNE. Only one that comes close was Saikano, and I hated that, it was just so depressing for nothing. Blah x_X

Ichigo is pretty good with the drama, but alot more light hearted compared to KGNE


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Ichigo is just a different type of manga, the drama in it is just so different from KGNE you really cant compare the two, just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

No not at all, KGNE is much more serious and realistic.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No not at all, KGNE is much more serious and realistic.


Whats no not at all?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

You can't at all compare them.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, yeah, exactly.

And Yo Lingz, you gonna answer my previous post up there or what? You talking about them Wuxia Xiaoshao, Martial Arts Novels


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, wuxia..as in martial art novels, but why you spelt it Wu Shu ??


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Yeah, wuxia..as in martial art novels, but why you spelt it Wu Shu ??


LOL, I don?t read them, I just heard of them, you read em, any good? Anyway Wushu is a different word, it means Chinese martial arts, it is the style I practice, that?s why it says Wushu "Stylist", along with JKD.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Ohhh ok then~ lol

Meh, wuxia is fantastic. You probably can only read them if you know the language though, there are some english translations floating around on the internet though. Talking about wuxia, theres an anime based on a famous wuxia story called "Condor Heroes", but it pretty much sucks compared to the original


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

What Language are they written in? Chinese or Japanese, I can Japanese, but Chinese I just started learning, so I cant read that obviously.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

they're in chinese. you can find the english translation somwhere on the net by fans.

Heres the website for one of Jing Yong Novels:

Admin

Meh, we're totally off topic!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey yeah thanks for the link, Ill look into them they always sounded sort of interesting to me. And are you chinese, or how do you read them.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm chinese, originated from hong kong but studying in england. 

We're still of topic, lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you guys think Toujou would have said yes if Manaka had asked when he asked Nishino?

Also do you think Nishino would have said yes had she not seen Manaka defending Toujou?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

I think that Nishino would have said yes without seeing Manaka defending Toujo, just because of the fact that later on we find out that she quite liked him after the teacher found Komiyama's pictures, I'm tempted to believe that Toujo might well have said yes too, because when she ran after Manaka confessed she seemed quite upset, so its a yes to both in my opinion

now that I think about it I don't think Toujo would have said yes quite yet, maybe if Manaka asked her around the time when Satsuki was getting closer


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

I think Toujou would have definately said yes. Otherwise she wouldn't have gone to Manaka's confession. She was definately upset about it.

With Nishino it's a tough call. She definately seemed interested when he did defend her. Also she wasn't happy with him before that when he was arguing with Komi. So I tend to think that she would have said no.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not sure about Toujo looking at her personality, she was like a lesser version of Kozue near the start due to never being noticed by boys, however just re-read a part where she talks about the confession and she said it really moved her, so she might well have said yes, Nishino i'm sticking with her saying yes, but I will admit she did seem interested after hearing Manaka's defense of Toujo


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm, I have no idea which part your talking about? Could anyone refresh my memory?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL, Im lost too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

But look when Toujou thought he was confessing to her, she didn't exactly say no. She get's very embarressed. She definately likes him then.

Were talking about first two chapters.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

yup she definatly likes him at that point, chapter 1 and 2 right at the begining of the manga, we're doing re-reads to catch anything we missed, i'm still not sure she'd have said yes though


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

"ummmm!? This is so sudden I don't...."

Come on she would say yes have you seen how she looks.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> i'm still not sure she'd have said yes though


Well she defiantly in my opinion wouldn?t of said no, I just cant see her doing that, if anything she would have just run off embarrassed.

lol, Yeah yeah, what blue said.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe its just me but I don't think she would have said yes, probably more likely to run off looking redder than a tomato on fire, i've seen her face and i've seen her with that face many times, i'm still not convinced


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

volume 1 page 37/38. Look at her reaction when she finds out it's Nishino


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Just looked at the reaction and I've got to admit it does seem that your probably right, she does look really disappointed so maybe she would have said yes, now if Manaka has asked her and not Nishino, do you think that Nishino may have been jealous at all?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that is a good question. One that I really don't know the answer to. If she wasn't that would mean no Nishino in the manga.

Do you think Manaka would have been ever tempted by other girls if he went with Toujou?

Also do you think he would have paid more attention than he did to Nishino?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Nah, I dont think so, she might not have even noticed.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Definatly think he would have paid more attention to Toujo and they would have been almost inseperable, Nishino probably would have gone to Oumi high like normal and we'd have never seen her again, I still think that Satsuki would have tried to tempt Manaka, but without much success


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Definatly think he would have paid more attention to Toujo and they would have been almost inseperable, Nishino probably would have gone to Oumi high like normal and we'd have never seen her again, I still think that Satsuki would have tried to tempt Manaka, but without much success


Yup, yup totally agreed.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Nishino wouldn't go there because she only got there because of the study group. Would she have become friends if he was with Toujou? 

Do you think he would have stayed with her longer than Nishino?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Now thats a point, Nishino probably would have ended up in the school she was aiming for at first, without Toujo's guidence and Manaka's determination, and yes i do believe that Manaka and Toujo would still be together if after 3 years, as Nishino and Manaka lasted just over a year I think, I don't think Nishino and Toujo would have met and Komiyama would still have been in his Nishino loving mode, thank goodness he left the Tsukie (or whatever it was) behind after Manaka and Nishino got together


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nishino wouldn't go there because she only got there because of the study group. Would she have become friends if he was with Toujou?
> 
> Do you think he would have stayed with her longer than Nishino?


You dont think she would have made it in? Shes pretty smart you know, I think she would have. And yeah, definitely he would have stayed with her longer.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> You dont think she would have made it in? Shes pretty smart you know, I think she would have. And yeah, definitely he would have stayed with her longer.



She was smart but she wasn't aiming for Oumi High, and without Toujo's tutoring I don't think she would have passed the Oumi entrance exam


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I just think the study group helped her out a lot. Originally she wasn't even going to the high school Manaka went to. She was going to a place even easier. That was before she knew Toujou. So no I don't think she would have made it in.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> She was smart but she wasn't aiming for Oumi High, and without Toujo's tutoring I don't think she would have passed the Oumi entrance exam


But yeah it was her parents who made her take the exam for Oumi, they still would have made her take it, weather or not she met manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

I really doubt that, it was only cos her grades picked up.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, wasnt she getting some what bad grades back then? I forgot about that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

^ Yup Nishino was originally planning to go to Shinmegu High, then Manaka convinced her to follow him and go for Izumisaka High, then the study club arrived and she took the Oumi exams and volla, welcome to Oumi High, i think she went to Oumi just to strengthen the relationship between her and Manaka by showing that even though they were apart they were still together and strong


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> ^ Yup Nishino was originally planning to go to Shinmegu High, then Manaka convinced her to follow him and go for Izumisaka High, then the study club arrived and she took the Oumi exams and volla, welcome to Oumi High


LOL, yeah I knew she originally wanted to go to shinmegu, but I forgot that it was improvement in grades that persuaded her parents to make her take the tests for Oumi.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought she took the Oumi exams without anyone knowing, not even her parents *goes to check the manga*


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Nishino's words

"I honestly didn't think I'd make it in, compared to Izumisaka, Oumi is a much better school right? It's definately because of Aya and Ookusa's tutoring"

Actually her dad always bugged her to go there. It's in chapter 17 by the way.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah she did it secretly, but her parents brought up the idea right?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nishino's words
> 
> "I honestly didn't think I'd make it in, compared to Izumisaka, Oumi is a much better school right? It's definately because of Aya and Ookusa's tutoring"


Yeah but I just took that as normal flattery.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes her dad "My dad has always been bugging me, pushing me to try for Oumi high"

I don't think it was flattery. She did learn a lot.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

yeh I found where her dad had been pushing her, but I also believe it has something to do with Manaka and him liking Toujo aswell, something about what she says in chapter 17 gives me that impression


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah yeah she did but saying "It was ALL thanks to you guys" is just a little bit overboard dont you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> yeh I found where her dad had been pushing her, but I also believe it has something to do with Manaka and him liking Toujo aswell, something about what she says in chapter 17 gives me that impression


 
How about "If I keep following in Aya's footsteps I don't think I have a chance of winning"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

But now I belive what you guys are saying, just before I diddnt remmber it all.
I guess reviewing does help huh?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Just the line i was looking for blue, and i've re-read a few times now and you notice little things that you miss on the first reading, like i have suspicions of certain people


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

If you remember Nishino asks Manaka to ask Toujou to tutor her Maths. If she could get in anyway she wouldn't have asked that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> like i have suspicions of certain people


LOL, what are you talking about? LOL


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

*cough* ookusa *cough*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL, why, what wrong wrong with Ookusa, hes cool.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

He thinks he is gonna come and ruin everything or something.

Lol give up trust me, from msn:



> Sasuke Ryuujin ??- Lets put another shrimp on the baribieeeeee!!!! says:
> we will be there all night with my Ookusa stuff


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't even get me started on my Ookusa suspision's, we'll be here all night  and yeh i don't think Nishino would have made Ouim if it were not for the study club, she didn't have the motivation


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He thinks he is gonna come and ruin everything or something.


LOL, hahaha, What? lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

No cos she wanted to go to whereever it was because it was close. Something about not getting up before 8. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

trust me, my suspicions are really wild and you will be here all night just looking at my posts and thinking " dear god hes a fool"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No cos she wanted to go to whereever it was because it was close. Something about not getting up before 8. Sounds like a good idea to me.


Huh? I diddnt understand that post.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> trust me, my suspicions are really wild and you will be here all night just looking at my posts and thinking " dear god hes a fool"


LOL, I already starting to think that, lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Huh? I diddnt understand that post.



What he means is she wanted to go to Shinmegu coz she could get up at 8 and still get in on time coz it's close to her house

thinking the same about you


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Ohhhh, that, ok.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Nishino wanted to go to a lowly high school cos 

"It's closer to my house, isn't it great for a student to be able to sleep all the way till 8 am"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah I remember now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I think that is as good a reason as any to go to a high school. But the important thing is, before Manaka came along she wanted to go there.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

i was kidding man, i really am a fool which is all good, anyway i had a question, from the start to chapter 143 who's character devolpment do you like the most and why, mine is Nishino's as shes gone from being really lively and plucky to having those aspects but being much more caring and sweeter


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

So now wait, why don?t you like Ookusa, he?s my second favorite character right under Sotomura


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> So now wait, why don?t you like Ookusa, he?s my second favorite character right under Sotomura


 
Lol trust me don't man.

I like the development of Nishino too. She has changed a lot. So funny that Manaka was scared to talk to her at the start.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol trust me don't man.


LOL, hahaha, Ok, ok nevermind.

Anyway mine is Manaka, but I cant explain fully without spoiling you, but Ill just say that, If I told you, you'd agree.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

It's not that i don't like him, its just after the ferris wheel incident when he's walking Nishino home i got the idea that he may be plotting something, he seems to want Nishino to stay in the country and not move away to France, now this maybe for Manaka's sake, or could it be for his own needs? Looking back through the manga i've noted upon a few times when it could be foreshadowing events pointing towards Ookusa liking Nishino, so I just have my suspicions of the guy, wanna know what he's really up too, sorry blue for that again


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

He's just being paranoid. Yeah there was the ferris wheel, but that was ages ago.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

So wait, what do you think Blue, you honestly dont think he has no interest in Nishino at all.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

I just don't think he is gonna be a problem


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I just don't think he is gonna be a problem


Well yeah me neither, but I diddnt ask you that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe he does like her, I can't really remember to offer an opinion.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh ok, well I think its kinda obvious that he likes her, but being a problem, no way, he?s just there to spice up the story a little, but not to get obsessive over.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I know he won't be a problem, which is why I don't care about whether he likes her or not.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

After looking at it more, Higure will cause more of a problem than Ookusa, what with him realising that he does like Nishino


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah I always thought Higure was the main competition for Nishino, I still don't think he will be a porblem though. Nishino really cares for Manaka


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> After looking at it more, Higure will cause more of a problem than Ookusa, what with him realising that he does like Nishino


Yeah if you wanna worry, Chief man is somebody you should be worrying about........whops my bad.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

It all boils down to whether Manaka accepts Nishino's confession really, if he doesn't then well things could get very interesting, i hope he does personally


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

I haven't read your post Wushu, I'm told it's a bit spoilerish. Please can you guys not say anything about future chapters. I don't wanna argue again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL, Hahahahah, no, no, seriously I was joking, go ahead and read it, come on you guys really think I would do that after all that yesterday.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

But man now we pretty much know he won't be a problem. So you have spoilt us.

Why should we make another thread? We have been in here for ages.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Now I diddnt say that either now did I, hmm....


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah but still if you wouldn't mind. I'd rather anything at all about future chapters in spoiler tags. Even if you are joking.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

No need to seperate people, it only takes 2 seconds to wrap some text in tags


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no of course, If thats the way you feel, no problem, I was just trying to make you laugh thats all, my bad.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok going back to hypothetical questions. Would Manaka and Satsuki be close if he hadn't met her before high school?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Doubt it, I think the whole reason they started to hit off was coz of the alone time they got together, like when they had to clean the floor after school on the first day, even Satsuki admited at first that Manaka was not her type at all


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

But it's interesting. Had they not hated each other they wouldn't have become friends.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm I don't think they would have payed much attention to each other, Satsuki probably wouldn't have joined the film club and such, never would have been chances for them to get close, I think she would have pretty much ignored him for being a loser/pervert


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

I think If they met at any time, they'd still be cool, they just get along so good, thats the way it is with close friends.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah but would they have talked in class had they not hated each other before hand.

I don't think they would have been friends either.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think they would have talked, however they may have started the whole thing a little later, when Manaka goes to work at the burger bar, maybe they would have started the whole hate/love thing there instead


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

He only found out her name because they were on cleaning up duty together. They were on cleaning up duty together because they were arguing about the time Manaka filmed her. That was like the ice breaker.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Well that’s kinda my point, because you see what I said was if they met at any time, your right if they never got to spend any somewhat time together, they would not or will not have become friends, but this is all hypothetical, so you never know they could have gotten some time in together. and if that happened they would have become friends.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

me?? Meh, me spoil you?? How did I spoil you now?

It was just a suggestion, I was just sugesting for your benifit.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 29, 2005)

Right, heading off now, catch you all later where i'll unveil my newest theories mwuahaha night


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> me?? Meh, me spoil you?? How did I spoil you now?
> 
> It was just a suggestion, I was just sugesting for your benifit.


What do you mean, who are you talking to?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Fair enough man I'm not so sure. There relationshuip came good when he carried her when she was injured I believe.

@lingz
I didn't say you spoilt anything this time. I just don't see why we should leave.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Alright, later Sasuke.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> @lingz
> I didn't say you spoilt anything this time. I just don't see why we should leave.


Huh? You said something to him?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 29, 2005)

In that case I'm off as well, have to be up in just over 4 hours.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 29, 2005)

Alright then, Im out too. Later.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh ok then  Fair enough. Anyway, see you all guys.


----------



## bksianzz (Aug 30, 2005)

care to intro which country are u guys from??
im from Singapore


----------



## Lingz (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmm, I'm from Hong Kong. Meh, I'll be off for a 2 day trip to Manchester to attend a wedding now


----------



## mediums (Aug 30, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm from Hong Kong. Meh, I'll be off for a 2 day trip to Manchester to attend a wedding now


OOOO I am from HK also. Well I am currently there and umm where are you? in HK? Thats pretty cool knowing some other ppl from HK also read Ichigo 100% 
P.S I WOULD LIKE TO THANK WUSHU A LOT FOR HELPING ME! THX WUSHU!!!!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Aug 30, 2005)

<<<<USA Texas.........Actually I feel kinda lonely, Im one of the few from America....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 30, 2005)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> care to intro which country are u guys from??
> im from Singapore


Los Angeles California, USA


> P.S I WOULD LIKE TO THANK WUSHU A LOT FOR HELPING ME! THX WUSHU


LOL, No prob man, just spreading the Ichigo love you know what I mean.


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 31, 2005)

from so cal also


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

drgnclwk said:
			
		

> from so cal also


Right on, thats cool diddn't know there was  somebody who read Ichigo round here.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

meh, so quite in here. Wheres everyone gone??


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Yup, I know what you mean, threads been hella deserted lately.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I think a few regulars were scared off


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think a few regulars were scared off


LOL, scared off? By what?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think a few regulars were scared off



I sense some hidden meanings to this particular post.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Well I know this because they have told me, they said there scared of all the new people coming in here and not realising that they only read Yanime's translations


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Well if its about the joke the other day, Im sorry about that, I diddnt mean to scare nobody off.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

no it's not about that at all. Their just a little scaredsomeone else will come in and spoil it.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well I know this because they have told me, they said there scared of all the new people coming in here and not realising that they only read Yanime's translations



Pfffft, I'm outta here. Happy now? Everytime I come in, you will somehow direct posts towards us. it's as if we need your permission to post. Meh -_-


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I didn't know you were new


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Well what about making another thread, like someone said the other day.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Pfffft, I'm outta here. Happy now? Everytime I come in, you will somehow direct posts towards us. it's as if we need your permission to post. Meh -_-


LOL, yo, yo Lingz, calm down, he wasnt talking about us.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Also SasuRyu can't come online cos his internet isn't working


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Also SasuRyu can't come online cos his internet isn't working


Whoa, how do you know all this? Are You like friends with everybody or something?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Well we have been in this thread a long time. So naturally we become friends


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

@Bluecheese  Oh yeah yeah I know what you mean, anyway what about a new thread or something thats just for Yanime Translations.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

sure make a new thread for spoilers


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright well then.....tell everybody to come back, I dont know nobody else but on this thread.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm back and godamnit it feels good


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

And about time too


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

Well tell that to my internet, i did read abit of Ichigo so any random questions like last night would be hillarious


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah seriously SasuRyu knows nearly everything. I finally managed to get him by asking what Manaka said he wanted to reincarnate too.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Yo  

We're thinking of making a new thread for Ichigo for all the spoilers and discussion for everything past Yanime's release. Can you give me a quick reminder for the CH number Yanime released up to, I will make the thread.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

chapter 143 there up to


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Cheers..

Don't know if it will work, lets see how things go, I hope a mod. won't delete or merge the threads


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

we've kinda taken the mod situation into consideration and acted upon it, and damn you blue with your reincarnation question


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok, thread created, you guys can check the post I made and feel free to correct or ask me to add anything extra on that page, the first post by me has absolutely no spoilers, but BE WARNED, I can't promise that anything extra you read except from the first post dosent contain spoilers, so for anyone that hasnt finished, quickly scroll to the top and JUST read the first post!


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank's lingz and SasuRyu i'm gonna find something in first club trip that you don't know.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Second Post Contains Spoilers in the other Ichigo thread

CLOSE YOUR EYES AND SCROLL TO THE TOP OR DO NOT READ IT AT ALL


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

It's cool man don't really have a reason to go in there. But thanks for the warning.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

good luck on that one blue and nice work lingz


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

No probs 

Let's get back on track guys, discussing Ichigo time!! Anyone mind starting it off??


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok sasuryu. The old lady in the first trip. How long has it been since she washed her clothes?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

hmmm well within all my knowledge i'm lost so i'm gonna say it she last washed them about a year ago because i have no idea


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

HAH half a year, I win!!!


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

dudes, watch honey and clover (hachikuro), then join the fanclub of it that only contains two people at the mo (im one of them) lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

that damn old lady, anything else i pretty much know but not the old lady ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

And you said you knew the first trip basically by heart. Ok that was a pretty obscure one.

@lingz I watched a few episodes but nothing really happened so i gave up


----------



## AmazinG (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey what do you guys rate Ichigo 100% on a scale of 10. Also i would like you to name another manga you like and rate it so we can get a better idea of how you rate manga's.

(Oh yeah and don't go on and name like 20 manga's you love, just one or two to help for comparison purposes)

For example i would rate Ichigo 100% - 9/10 (I'll probably be in the minority for not giving it a 10)

In comparison (granted its a different genre) i would rate Death Note - 10/10, Gantz - 8.5/10, and Naruto - 9/10

*Edit - Since this is a Naruto forum throw in a Naruto score as well. This should be interesting to see where you guys hold Ichigo 100% in comparison to to other great mangas.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I would give it 9.5/10. I would rate Love hina also 9.5/10.

Bleach I would give 8/10. Naruto 9/10.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

^ Pretty interesting question amazing.

For me: Ichigo 100% - 9/10

Hachikuro - 9.5/10 (Amazing)
Suzuka - 8/10
Love Hina - 6/10 (Anime only)


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

For me its 9/10 too, bleach is 8/10 but I gotta give Naruto 10/10 coz i really do love it


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm losing interest in Naruto, I think I only thought it was so good back then because I didn't watch/read enough mangas. Naruto is good, but contains alot of flaws and the anime is pretty bad and pretty much ruined by the bad fillers and flashbacks.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

I personally just read manga, the anime's are just a bonus, like in naruto and bleach for the fight scene's, however I'm loving the current arc


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know some people want the Sasori fight to end already, but i actually really liked the fight and am sad to see it drawing to a conclusion




Back to Ichigo discussion methinks...


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok SasuRyu, not quite as confident about this one. How many more times does Manaka think Toujou falls over than the normal person?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

ack, i think you've got me here but i'm gonna guess 3 times more than the normal amount


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _naruto manga spoiler_ 



Man, the fight is so bad IMO, I really don't like it. Kishimoto headed to a strong start after the timeskip, but this fight killed it, hope it really does end soon. Just my opinion though




Yeah, back to Ichigo


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Damn you, good guess.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love it anyway especially Sasori's character design




yeh i'm quite pleased with that guess, never thought i'd get it honestly


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok next question, how much did Tsukasa spend on her clothes?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Is this a private convo or am I just stupid 'cos I have no idea what you two are talking about. lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

okay i'm lost now, beaten i admit defeat and am gonna guess at 45000 yen  such a bad guess


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Lol the challenge is, is to ask SasuRyu something he doesn't know about the first film club trip

I win again  20000 yen


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Hey what do you guys rate Ichigo 100% on a scale of 10. Also i would like you to name another manga you like and rate it so we can get a better idea of how you rate manga's.


Ichigo100% - 7.5/10
Naruto - 8/10
Bleach - 9/10


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Ohh, lol!

Bluecheese, are you getting the information by reading through or do you know all this off the top of your head?? (Scared if you do know it from memory)


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok so just to be evil. How much did Tomoko spend on clothes?

Lol reading but I have to go this obscure for him not to know


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

jeez you really do hate me dont you, okay 50000 yen as i'm feeling weird tonight


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Noooo how rich do you think they are? Only 10,000 yen. She comments on how much Nishino spends, don't you remember lol?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Ichigo100% - 7.5/10
> Naruto - 8/10
> Bleach - 9/10



It's strange how most people nowadays like Bleach more then Naruto when we're all on Naruto forum and Bleach isnt half as popular as Naruto (I think I like Bleach anime more then Naruto aswel, not manga though). Bleach to me has a better story but it didnt start out well with the first arc, oops, off topic. But anyway, Ichigo can't be compared to them anyway, they are totally different genre


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

unfortunatly no i don't  i'm only human after all, but I do remember alot


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Yesterday he remembered that a guy who asked Nishino for directions had his nose hair showing. That's inhuman


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yesterday he remembered that a guy who asked Nishino for directions had his nose hair showing. That's inhuman



You forgot to mention all the other random stuff I remember like the wine glass and Toujo's notes


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

That one stood out I think


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

gotta be the mention of nose hair's  but at least i don't know everything


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> It's strange how most people nowadays like Bleach more then Naruto when we're all on Naruto forum and Bleach isnt half as popular as Naruto (I think I like Bleach anime more then Naruto aswel, not manga though). Bleach to me has a better story but it didnt start out well with the first arc, oops, off topic. But anyway, Ichigo can't be compared to them anyway, they are totally different genre


Yeah, I just like the feel of Bleach better then Naruto, its seems more adult to me, but either one I don?t read the manga for them, I never really liked Action/fight manga, the animes were always better for me. Oh and yeah as Lingz said you cant really compare different genres Its all just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Nah, it's not really more adult, i'd say it's pretty similar. Anyway, WushuStylist, in case you don't know, I opened a new thread for Ichigo so you can discuss spoilers in there.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just like the feel of Bleach better then Naruto, its seems more adult to me, but either one I don?t read the manga for them, I never really liked Action/fight manga, the animes were always better for me. Oh and yeah as Lingz said you cant really compare different genres Its all just a matter of personal preference.



You can compare them in how they use emotion, but then Ichigo would be miles ahead of the other two so forget i said anything


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Nah, it's not really more adult, i'd say it's pretty similar. Anyway, WushuStylist, in case you don't know, I opened a new thread for Ichigo so you can discuss spoilers in there.


Oh yeah I saw that man, right on, nice job with it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok what seafood does satsuki say she likes, hehehe.


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

argh so evil, damnit, the answers Sashimi  then the old woman says about it being not fresh or anything, i think


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

You got that? Damn your crazy


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

Why thank you, you were just unlucky with the certain area xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok ok, what finds its way into the bath?


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

erm, a badger? who knows that questions mad


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Noooo a turtle of course lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 31, 2005)

ohhhh of course, still think a badger would have been better


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah it would have been, if only you had been part of the ichigo team for chapter 31.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

quick question, anyone seen shuffle?

I want to try it but not sure if it's good


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey yo Sasuke, I went to a thread called divisions the other day in the bleach fan clubs, and it looked pretty cool I wanted to join but couldn’t quite figure what was going on. I saw you posting in there, so hey could you tell me what that threads about, sorry I couldn’t figure it out.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I think he has gone to bed.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh really, he did? My bad, all ask him tomorrow.Thanks


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Not your fault you wern't to know


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh thanks, hey anyway which regulars you said where scared off? Skrik, Val, Hero?


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

Actually, I was discussing the ending with Hero Kun some time ago, so no, not him. SkirK should be one of them, since he's pretty much over sensitive when he hears anything associated with spoilers, let's just hope there won't be more spoilers in this thread and they can come back in. Meh, I'm off to bed, ciao.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

That's a secret, so don't make any presumptions.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That's a secret, so don't make any presumptions.


Presumptions? No, I was just wondering, nevermind then.

Oh yeah, later lingz.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

I didn't say you did I just said don't make any.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I didn't say you did I just said don't make any.


Nah I wouldnt, I like everybody here, thats why I joined in the first place.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Nah I wouldnt, I like everybody here, thats why I joined in the first place.


 
Why do you think I have been in this thread for ages. Everyone here is really cool.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Why do you think I have been in this thread for ages. Everyone here is really cool.


LOL, yeah, yeah, hey when did you come to this thread in the first place, not join, I mean this specific thread.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Take a look back to page 5


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Whoa no way! Hold on let me check.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Hehe and there aren't that many pages that I haven't posted on.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow that?s nuts, so wait you been here since......May, jez I only started following you guys like a couple weeks ago when I found this thread off a search engine. Then I joined what? a couple days ago.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

This thread is my second home lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

lol, what did you originally join for, naruto?


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Erm, just anime in general I think. I didn't post for quite a while after I joined.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh really, anyway I gotta go practice, then get some sleep, see you later huh.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep I'm off to bed anyway


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 1, 2005)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> so we can discuss spoiler stuffs here?


No, theres another thread right next to this one, diddnt you see it? This ones for only Yanime translations.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

This is the thread where we discuss 143- chapters. The 143 and forth is here.

Ok, im back now. I was away 'cause of the increased risk of spoilers being posted. Really missed all this.


----------



## bksianzz (Sep 1, 2005)

ok, i'll head over to the other thread... weeee!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Skrik! It's great to have you back! We missed you!


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Missed you too man, ryuujin too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Did you ever finish colouring in the drawing you did?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Nope i haven't, i've been self-learning how to work with flash MX to animate simple drawings.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Ah ok cool, look forward to seeing something. The drawing you did was really good.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

It was a sketch-off, not any priginal work, you should remember that scene.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh I do, but still it was really good.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Oooo, thanks!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

You seen sasuryu's ridiculous memory when it comes to Ichigo? I was having to ask absurd questions for him not to know the answer.

Also, after I finish this term at uni, I'm thinking of making an Ichigo site. You think it's a good idea?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Only if i can help.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Well obviously I'm gonna ask for the opinion of all the regulars here. Any help will be really appreciated. Won't probably do it till nearer the end of the year though.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Someones already back, good sign


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 1, 2005)

Yah, that's a great idea! There aren't many english Ichigo fansites around....also later this semester ill be learning some HTML and website building skills so I could also offer some advice.................and maybe build a sister site about a special certain person with dark short hair hehehe.....or not.  Im probably too lazy to own my own site.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah man that would be cool. I'm a pretty handy programmer, but terrible at anything involving art.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Made this in 5 minutes. I'd gladly help with graphics, and some HTML coding too if you need, i've made about 3 sites.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Right Skrik will definately be handling graphics lol. That is awesome.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

yay, now I'm back with more Ichigo love!

This thread has grown fast since I last posted.

Now that I'm back at school, it's seems to me that the girls are just around guys that has big muscle.... It's kind of sad actually.

Wow, a fan site!!! Hurray for BlueCheese and SkriK!!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

That would be a good idea to make a Ichigo fansite actually. Do you even have any idea which site host you will go for or are you planning to pay for it? Geocities seems to be a popular choice, although I don't actually think it's that great.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Now that I'm back at school, it's seems to me that the girls are just around guys that has big muscle.... It's kind of sad actually.


Then make sure to get some! That's the reason why i go to the gym.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

hey guys, liking the look of the thread now, back to normal and thats great  good to have ya back SkriK, blue my memory isn't that absurd, I mean I thought that a badger got into the baths on the first trip
@wu, in the divisions thread just post what division you wanna be in and Nyuu will add you


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Then make sure to get some! That's the reason why i go to the gym.


I have trained a lot since the summer vacation start...... First mission, get six packs


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmm, I don't think it's neccesary to get to the gym and all that. I mean, keeping fit is great but if girl's just judge you by the appearance, then they are hardly worth while anyway. Meh..


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't think it's neccesary to get to the gym and all that. I mean, keeping fit is great but if girl's just judge you by the appearance, then they are hardly worth while anyway. Meh..


It's allways nice to get looks.  But it's true as you say, if they're only for appearance there's not much to it...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

Happens here too, probably why I have about as much success with the ladies as a shoe (don't even know what i'm talking about) anyway not really that bothered and yes it is nice to have the looks i guess


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess that's why we enjoy Ichigo so much. Looking at Manaka gives us hope in our actually life that we can find such cute girls while being so normal like Manaka, Haha..


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

^that's true to certain extent


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess you could look at it that way, I personally just love how its so addictive and you always want to know whats gonna happen next


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

It's better to be satisfied with yourself than not. When I knew that, I start training to pump up my body.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, I think most people do care about there looks. That's why we have gel, brand name clothes, hair dye etc etc just to look better, with no real use.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks only counts for people that don't know each other. 

I'm not really sure about this, but a girl from my class for three years ago (we are now not in the same school anymore) did have a crush on me for who I am, but I didn't do anything about it. Now, I'm really regreting for that, but I hope that we'll meet soon enough..... I hope.

P.S: I'm not saying that I have a bad looks..


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope everything works out for you Hero, and yes looks are what give an initial impression, when you get to know someone then you can have a much better rounded opinion on what they are like, which is why it's best to get to know people too see if you like their personality


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I hope everything works out for you Hero, and yes looks are what give an initial impression, when you get to know someone then you can have a much better rounded opinion on what they are like, which is why it's best to get to know people too see if you like their personality


SO true!! gotta quote that in my sig.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

From what I have experienced, getting to know someone although can be a good thing, it can most likely turn out to be the opposite. Yeah, we hear the phrase 'the more you know someone, the prettier they become', but I actually think that only works for some people. Pffft..


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

seems like i'm being quoted all over the place now   The only problem with getting to know someone too much is where you become good friends, then you can pretty much kiss goodbye to anything other than being close friends, so you kinda have to know where to stop, and besdies, sometimes it nice to have some mysteries between you and your partner, not big one's, just mini ones like finally finding out what they are scared of or something


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know if it's me, but getting to know someone too well (applies to both sex) isn't neccesarily a good thing. I've found that I have nothing to talk when you become too friends with someone.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

While that does happen with some people I know, usually it's a good thing, for instance you know exactly how they will react to anything you do, unless it's something totally over the top, like my friend knows that i'm a bit mad and just acts the same to make things fun, I usually find I have nothing to talk about with people who I don't know so well as the nerves start to kick in


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep, and while this talk is interesting, we're totally off topic. lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

Not really, because wouldn't you say that when Manaka confessed to Nishino, he knew absolutly nothing about her, some could argue thats why their relationship failed, of course the Toujo situation was a factor too, but if Manaka thought about the situation and maybe, got to know Nishino slightly, would things have been better?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

...
....this isn't happening....
.........................................


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

What isn't happening?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

.....*sigh*.....


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

Me not sure either? Is it because the reply ~lingz~ deleted?

EDIT: Mhm....


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

oh for fudges sake


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Need to verify some things again. it wasnt a spoiler!!! I was using it as i was talking about how people need to know each other, and I only deleted it 'cos I knew everyone would think too much.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah yeah... we'll se in the end, if you did spoil i'll personally KILL you...


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Just for those who want the answere if lingz get killed by SkriK or not (Contains, of course, the ending spoiler)_ 




*Spoiler*: _You sure you wanna know?_ 



Well, like I would tell you


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm sure it wasn't a spoiler. lingz wouldn't do that now. My thoughts when it comes to looks, is that if someone doesn't like me because of how I look, then I don't want to know them.

As for the host of the site, I will probably spend a bit for a decent host. Much better than just getting a geocities site.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

^ Well said blue


> Just for those who want the answere if lingz get killed by SkriK or not



Had to laugh at the way you put this hero


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm serious about this, if i find out that i got spoiled I'm going to shoot something. This manga is very important to me, and if someone was to ruin it for me, they're gonna pay.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks blue, very much appreciated for trusting that it wasnt a spoiler. SkirK, it wasnt a spoiler, I did say it was a presumption.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, then that's how it is.
But damn, each time i decide to visit, i get something that weights my chest...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

I know SkriK but come on, no one is gonna post spoilers now.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah...

Anyways, I'm really looking forward to the fansite! Do you really have to wait until next year?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

SkriK, calm down, it wasn't a spoiler... I just want to scare lingz a bit. 

BTW, my spoiler wasn't a spoiler...... I edit it to make it more fun


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol Hero it's good to have you back


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

The website definatly sounds like a great idea, maybe have a little forum or something and different sections, will be great when its done


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll do my best, I was also think of a different style for the site for each character. Like on Yanime's site if you want to know what I mean. 

Unfortunatly though I won't be able to do much until near the end of the year. Have several projects I have to do first and the small matter of uni work.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

It's okey, we all will be patient... Aren't we proff at that?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Damn, how am i supposed to be able to wait that long... I might do a little beta-site just to test how it would look... i have too much sparetime anyway.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll help out with anything I can, I'm determined to get that Challenge SasuRyu section


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah sure man be my guest to make a beta site if you like. Sorry I can't do it earlier, I have some things I have had to do for months. A stupid incredibly old computer that is refusing to work. Worth about £10 but a friend wants me to fix it. Other stuff too.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

I like to help, but at the time like this, I don't even have time to sit in front of my PC to talk with you guys cuz I'm busy with school, car license and work.......

Lucky for you guys, today I got some sparetime to talk with you guys


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes we are very lucky. Come whenever you can Hero!


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

Then i will, bedtime now. Tomorow's friday, BIRTHDAY PARTY TIME! I'll make something with an ichigo theme, cya soon.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Who's birthday?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

A friend's, think i'll be calm though, trying not to get too much to drink.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yes we are very lucky. Come whenever you can Hero!


Sure, I'll do that!!

And SkriK, don't drink to much..... and good night!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

Night SkriK, good to have you back and thanks for quoting me   birthday you say.... partehhhh!  yeh don't drink that much, got pictures back today of me hammered, not a pretty sight


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Night SkriK come back soon!


----------



## SkriK (Sep 1, 2005)

It's not enjoyful being too drunk. I don't wanna end up talking with my fingers again :S.

Night! I'm glad to be back!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Talking with your fingers? Your gonna have to tell us that one sometime.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> It's not enjoyful being too drunk. I don't wanna end up talking with my fingers again :S.
> 
> Night! I'm glad to be back!



oh wow i have to quote that, talking with your fingers, thats just awesome
have a good one bud


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol, almost the same thing happen with one of my friend when he get drunk, but he's talking to his feet...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 1, 2005)

oh this is rich, i love it, best thing I did was hang out of the coach window along the M25 shouting "HELLO PEOPLE, I'M DRUNK"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have any drunken antics to speak of. Anyway it was good to have everyone back today. Even Val managed to make a brief appearance. Hopefully this will happen more often again!


----------



## SkriK (Sep 2, 2005)

Evening people! Started making structure for the site, if anyone's interested.

Lol, the finger tale.
It was recently when one of my 1 year older friends had his 18th birthday. He had decided that since he now was 18 he wanted to pass out on alcohol for the first time, so by that i tagged along but not to pass out. I had more than usual to drink and i became kinda wierd. My friend didn't pass out though, instead he was a fountain of puke, spending last hours of the party in the bathroom hurling his guts out. While he was in there i was sitting outside the door talking to my fingers, i had drawn smileys on them and i was mumbling so no one could hear what i said. (I had no idea i did this until someone told me btw.) They even took a picture of me sitting staring at my fingers.

Edit: a small preview how the site is gonna be like.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey SkriK, loving the layout of the site so far and its great that Nishino is on the main page, if thats anything to go by the finished product will be brilliant, staring at your fingers when your drunk is quite amusing actually


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 2, 2005)

SkriK, it would be better if you put a picture of all the main characters instead of just Manaka and Nishino. By main character, I mean Manaka, Toujou, Satsuki and Nishino.

BTW, I love the layout.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah man the layout is good. Hero, hopefully whenever I can get round to helping with the site we can do it with css and then have a style for each of the main character's. That way everyone is happy!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll contribute whatever I can towards the site, maybe more towards the actual contents such as FAQ's, Fanart etc, but i'd like to help as much as I can


----------



## SkriK (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh, you know, this is just a VEEERY crude design, just a pick from ichigo with erased surroundings, some lines and a bad font. I just did this to make sure all the pieces fit together. There are about 10 different lines in this site (already). I'm touching up the graphics now, everything is going to be changed except the shapes of everything. So the copyright image is going to change, the logo, the navigation bar, the menu tops etc.

Edit: Anyone got a chibi manaka to show? Please i need it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Man it's slow tonight. SkriK I had guessed that was an early design. Still looks good. You any idea how advanced your gonna go with your beta site? I'm guessing your not gonna bother with member logins.

Anyway I know sasuryu is looking for some pics for you.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 2, 2005)

Well i have the best Chibi Sotomura, still looking for a good Manaka one, I'll get them for sure


----------



## SkriK (Sep 3, 2005)

God damn, this forum's speed is worse than freewebs'.
I'm glad to see such entusiasm. I making this as a possible site for this, or else if you want to direct/lead the design blue, i could change some things and make this into a Final Fantasy fansite.  It's all up to you Blue.

I'm gonna use chibi-characters as menu marks. I think it looks really good.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 3, 2005)

Hihi, that was very cute though


----------



## SkriK (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, i thought so too .
Blue, what domain name is it gonna have? gonna put it in the logo. I'll place Here's for now. Since you started it blue, your name/nick should be contained in the url.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Lol design is not one of my strong points. When I make stuff, I tend to just get down to it and just see how it goes. I trust your skills SkriK, I will just stick to coding stuff whenever I am able to.

I have been trying to think about a domain name without much success. It was just my idea and so I don't really want my name in the url cos it's not just my site.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Sep 3, 2005)

hello ppl, sorry for the long absence (hurricane problems, then electricity problems, then connection problems) but I'm bak, how is everyone doing?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Vash, you've caught the forum empty time  damn glad your okay though, i'm doing fine as always, so much actually going on


----------



## Mr. Vash (Sep 3, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Hey Vash, you've caught the forum empty time  damn glad your okay though, i'm doing fine as always, so much actually going on


Hey Ryuujin,:  what's goin on? I'm hearing ppl gettin drunk and all :S


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh that was SkriK, staring at his fingers when he was drunk, awesome story and I wish i'd been there to see it, blue's suggested making an Ichigo fansite which he will make near the end of the year, all the regulars here will be most welcome on it, theres also the grand opening of mine and blue's idea that we made up earlier, its a big one i tell ya  anyways night man, sleep calls me


----------



## Mr. Vash (Sep 3, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Oh that was SkriK, staring at his fingers when he was drunk, awesome story and I wish i'd been there to see it, blue's suggested making an Ichigo fansite which he will make near the end of the year, all the regulars here will be most welcome on it, theres also the grand opening of mine and blue's idea that we made up earlier, its a big one i tell ya  anyways night man, sleep calls me


 
thats kool, g'nite then.


----------



## Sasuto (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey vash where could i find Love hina to read or watch please?? thank you in advance

Oh and is ichigo 100% already finish? i stopped reading for a while and stopped reading here just cuz i didnt want to be spoil if any of you wanted to discuss just so i could read more chapters at once lol. 

where could i find the last ones that came out please?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 4, 2005)

I dunno but there is another thread for releases other than Yanime's. Check there


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 4, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Hey vash where could i find Love hina to read or watch please?? thank you in advance
> 
> Oh and is ichigo 100% already finish? i stopped reading for a while and stopped reading here just cuz i didnt want to be spoil if any of you wanted to discuss just so i could read more chapters at once lol.
> 
> where could i find the last ones that came out please?


Now that you mention Love Hina, I started to read it two weeks ago and is still at volume 5. I feel like this serie is repeating pretty much. This serie can't compare with Ichigo 100%. For those who think that Suzuka resemblem Love Hina are wrong. Sure, it's take the same idea, the idea with the hot spring. However, Suzuka is more like Ichigo 100%, but without Sasuki and Manaka. The main guy there is more irresponsible than Manaka though...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 4, 2005)

It does, but it is really good at it. Plus it gets more interesting later on I think.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 5, 2005)

Yo!! 
Man this forum is kinda dead (and slow).

I've been re-reading some of the chapters to soothe my eager for volume 17, and i came to realize how cute of a character Mukai is. Is it only me or?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 5, 2005)

She's cute but she is a bit weird. It would have been interesting how she would have done if she was there from the beginning. As it is we don't really know how Manaka feels about her, but we do know that she has absolutely no chance.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah...
But as they mention at some page, Manaka and Kozue look good together.

Just got to the "Amachi Awakens" chapter, makes me hate him even more when i read it.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It does, but it is really good at it. Plus it gets more interesting later on I think.


Yeah, I know that it will get more interesting. However, I can't imagine that the girls still like Keitaro after he have done to many ecchi thing.....

Mukai, that's Kozue right? Well, she's cute though, but she just... to shy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Shy girls, always have to watch out for them. Can be remarkably dangerous.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 5, 2005)

Why's that? I think there should be more of them, there's just confident girls everywhere.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Because they act shy so you never quite know what there thinking. I think it is easier to hurt them. Lastly although they act shy they often have big intentions, so they can do something you don't expect.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok so discussion has been really lacking recently. So inspired by SasuRyu, if you were Manaka's friend, what advice would you give him?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 5, 2005)

trust me shy girls are just trouble, big trouble, if i were Manaka's friend my advice would be simple, sit down one night and weigh up entirely who you like more, the way each of the girls make him feel, who he has most in common with and finally who he thinks he would be best with, then i'd have him discuss it with me so i could give my opinion on the matter, finally i'd tell him to choose once and for all and never look back, never regret because he'll always have the love of the girls in one way or another


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 5, 2005)

So you think he should make a desicion now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 5, 2005)

In a way i guess he should, he really has had alot of time to think, and yes I know he's had alot of problems and distractions but i believe that he would be best to finally work out who he actually wants to be with


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Who would want to stay in that situation anyway. Surely he has to realise it's in his best interests for him to make a decision. All he is doing by delaying it is making it harder and hurting everyone more.

I guess I would tell them that if actually want's any of them, and if he doesn't want to cause more hurt then he needs to make a decision soon. But no way would I tell him which one to choose. Even if he asked me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, what happened, I’m gone for a couple of days and this thread took a serious dive downward, nobody’s posted since three days ago? 

Anyways, what did you guys think of Ichigo when you first started reading it? Did all you guys love it from the very start, or did it take some time for you to start to like it?

I thought it was pretty good from the start, in fact I even liked Manaka, because I came off from reading Love Hina, and no matter how bad Manaka is, he’s still no match for Keitarou. Also I even watched the anime first, as insignificant as it is to the manga, I thought it was okay, and so I started reading the manga just to get the rest of the story, and that’s when I got hooked.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

What do you think of Love Hina in comparison to Ichigo, or how far have you read?
Anyway for a download site of Love Hina, I dont know, but most of the time I just get my stuff from Direct Connect, It has almost always has anything I look for on there.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

I have been about but I can't have a discussion with myself. Anyway I read all the available chapters the first time I started reading. So I loved it from the start.

Love Hina and Ichigo are very different and difficult to compare.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I have been about but I can't have a discussion with myself.


LOL, hahaha, oh yeah I guess that?s pretty impossible, anyway what?s your personal opinion on which one is better(Love Hina or Ichigo), you personally, not which is better, which one did you enjoy more. That was your first manga or something right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Love Hina was my first manga. Which is better? Hmmm that's tough. The great thing about Love Hina is I never get tired of reading it. I have read it several times and not got bored. Ichigo is great too, but for me I think Love Hina is probably just slightly better. But only just.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

You know what, I was thinking the same exact thing, but diddnt want to say it cause this is an Ichigo thread, nah just joking, but yeah Love Hina was my second manga I ever read right right after Ranma 1/2, and for some reason I just like it a little better than Ichigo, hey who do you like better Nishino or Naru?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Nishino. For reasons that would be a spoiler for Love Hina


*Spoiler*: _Love Hina_ 




Naru just takes so long to make up her mind. She is soooo stubborn. I mean even after she told him that she loves him she still made it hard. 




Apparently there are some Love Hina books. Not manga, entirely text. Haven't heard much about them though.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh really Nishino huh, I think I like Naru better even though what said you is true, I think thats kinda cute though. Well what about Manaka or Keitarou?

For Love Hina:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I like Keitaro better, because of the change he goes through at the end, I used to hate him through out the whole series but now I think hes kinda raw.


Love Hina Books really, what'd you here about them?

Hey how do you change the title of your spoiler like you did in the last post?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Keitaro definately. Although he is clumsy, he is a nice guy and looks out for everyone. Plus...


*Spoiler*: _Keitaro_ 




he was able to tell Naru he loved her. He stuck with her and was patient too. Paid off in the end




I didn't hear much about the books, they are in Japanese and very rare. Did have the name of one of them but I can't remember it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

You put spoiler= [insert title you want] i've been around too but we havent really had time to myself, due to numerous reasons, me and blue have discussed alot though


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Keitaro definately. Although he is clumsy, he is a nice guy and looks out for everyone. Plus...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Keitaro_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah I forgot about that, that was defiantly cool how he stayed with her and didn?t waver, those are my favorite types of manga where the guy's not all that big to start with, but has a good heart and gradually improves himself till the end where it all pays off.


And what were the books about, or where did you hear about them?

Thanks Sasuke, and also thanks for about the divisions thread haven?t joined yet but will.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

I heard about them from another a forum a while ago. But the person was enquiring about them himself because it's only in Japanese and no one had heard a thing about them.

Yeah me and SasuRyu have talked a bit. We have been thinking a little bit about the Ichigo site we are hopefully going to make.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I heard about them from another a forum a while ago. But the person was enquiring about them himself because it's only in Japanese and no one had heard a thing about them.


Oh ok thanks for the info, Ill look into it some more, since I can read Japanese, I might be able to find out more.



> Yeah me and SasuRyu have talked a bit. We have been thinking a little bit about the Ichigo site we are hopefully going to make


Yeah I read, when are you planning to make it again? And what is it gonna be about, general information and stuff? Ill help If possible.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

not a problem on both accounts wu, so many ideas to go into the site we're planning to make, already started things like character bio's, will take awhile to get it all finished but it's gonna be a great when its done


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Whoa really, you guys already started? If you guys need any help, Ill be glad to lend a hand.
Hey Blue, who's your avatar of?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Were at the early stages right now. So were just throwing ideas about. SkriK said he might make a site first, cos I can't start right now. Originally I said I wouldn't be able to do it till near the end of the year. But I may well be able to start earlier. Depends on how smoothly a couple of other projects go. 

As far as I can see there aren't any english Ichigo fansites at the moment. It's just gonna contain a lot of Ichigo stuff, like any fan site should.

SasuRyu is our resident Ichigo expert. So that's why he's gonna do things like Character bio's.

Avy is of Naru of course!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

> SasuRyu is our resident Ichigo expert. So that's why he's gonna do things like Character bio's


hey your making me blush  i do know some stuff so i'll be glad to handle a few pages on the site like that, plus i'm thinking up idea's for the elusive ichigo rpg


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> As far as I can see there aren't any english Ichigo fansites at the moment. It's just gonna contain a lot of Ichigo stuff, like any fan site should.
> 
> Avy is of Naru of course!


 oh really theres no other fan sites, I never checked, wow then this is a really good Idea then.

LOL, I thought it was of Naru when she plays that Monkey girl right, but I couldnt tell, so I diddnt want to say anything and look stupid.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol as long as you don't go too complex, cos then it will take a while to code. But the Ichigo rpg ideas we have come up with so far (mostly you!) have been absolutely classic.

It's Naru in the anime, when they do that play while on the beach at Haruka's Tea house.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Ichigo 100%: Quest for the Golden Panties, currently creating character move lists and costumes, oh and of course the ever so loveable storyline


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Shouldn't it be Ichigo 100%: Quest for the Golden Strawberry Panties


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Ichigo RPG? Wait, what do you mean, a Video Game?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Nothing special. Because proper video games take years to code with a big team. So it will probably be lacking a bit in graphic department. But it's basically gonna be a piss take of Ichigo and RPG's.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nothing special. Because proper video games take years to code with a big team. So it will probably be lacking a bit in graphic department. But it's basically gonna be a piss take of Ichigo and RPG's.


Whoa, you must be pretty proficient in programming, If your gonna take that on.

Whoa I just noticed my reps gone up.....Oh Sasuke, thanks man.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be Ichigo 100%: Quest for the Golden Strawberry Panties



yeh i kinda forgot to add that bit  it wont be anything special but i'm gonna be adding some special things to it in, the main rpg will probably just give you choices but thats something we can think about when its nearer the time

not a problem for the rep, wow i raised 2 bars o_O anyhow i've already combined manaka's head to a certain rpg picture


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm doing computer science at uni and my specialty is programming. So yeah I'm pretty handy, but I'll admit this won't exactly be easy. But hey I enjoy a challenge.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I enjoy a challenge aswell, keeps me on my toes, and the finished outcome will be along the lines of being hillarious, with attacks like Komiyama summoning a giant octopus and Sotomura using his computer skills to attack, well you can see where its going


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'm doing computer science at uni and my specialty is programming. So yeah I'm pretty handy, but I'll admit this won't exactly be easy. But hey I enjoy a challenge.


heh heh alright man, good luck on that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

lol the best was:

[22:26:27] Sasuke Ryuuj: Mizusu is the Healer who revives downed party
           members
[22:26:50] Jacob: lol misuzu?
[22:27:03] Sasuke Ryuuj: slaps them round the face and says get up


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> lol the best was:
> 
> [22:26:27] Sasuke Ryuuj: Mizusu is the Healer who revives downed party
> members
> ...


LOL, hahahaha, oh man this is gonna be one game I gotta play.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

blimey i forgot about that one, ahhhh the joys of some of the things i say sometimes


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Also instead of having states like being poisoned. We will have states like perverted lol.

@SasuRyu
Good thing I log my msn chats.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL, hey Sasuke, you like Golden Sun huh, I kind of notice a certain theme for the this Ichigo game.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol I haven't played it, but I hear from SasuRyu every night how good it is.

How about as a reference to the whole Bleach Ichigo joke, we get Ishida in to repair their clothes when there damaged.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Ahhh so you worked out my inspiration, yes indeed i do, it's gonna be very different but hell i like the challenge   oh yeh that works well, and you get Idisha!!! but... but I thought you were just a character in bleach (Manaka reads jump) and all he says is "Quincy archer hates you, clothes repaired"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Ahhh so you worked out my inspiration, yes indeed i do, it's gonna be very different but hell i like the challenge


Alright, cool, thats my favorite GBA game, if not favorite game.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Or Ishida could be like a blacksmith so repairing armour and he is always asking for information on where to find Ichigo saying he was told Ichigo was here.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

"What do you mean Kurosaki doesn't exist, i'm the real Idisha"
"yeh right, nice cosplay though, now sell me something useful"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol. How about if any of the girls clothes get torn, Komiyama becomes perverted and will not pay attention. He just watches the girls until Ishida fixes their clothes.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL, hahahaha, man you guys are hella funny. But really though, I bet you with all this reference comedy, this is gonna be a classic among anime fans. Even if the graphics aren?t all that good, I have feeling this might be big.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

another great idea by blue, then we always have Manaka's let go power combined with Kozue's ecchi mind and we have ourselves another Judgement like move ^__^


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

It should be cool, really looking forward to making that one. But like I said it may be limited in the graphics department. Because not only will that take longer, but it will cause the size of the game to be large. That will take up a lot of bandwidth which I can't afford.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It should be cool, really looking forward to making that one. But like I said it may be limited in the graphics department. Because not only will that take longer, but it will cause the size of the game to be large. That will take up a lot of bandwidth which I can't afford.


No, thats cool though, like I said if you guys make the material good it wont even matter.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Graphics really arn't the real thing that makes a game great, the gameplay and playability really make a game, look at how popular tetris became, the rpg should be awesome if it comes out like we are planning


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I know man, what's important in this is the dialogue. I'm just letting you know now so you don't expect too much.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Graphics really arn't the real thing that makes a game great, the gameplay and playability really make a game, look at how popular tetris became, the rpg should be awesome if it comes out like we are planning


Exactly, so keep up the good work, because the stuff you guys are coming up with is gonna be the heart of the game.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I won't be able to think of as much now because of going back to school, but at weekends i will be hard at work on aspects of the website, Saturday i have a trip to Cardiff so i'll be inventing ideas on the whole 4 hour journey there and 4 hour journey back


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool man, I'll start brushing up on my programming. Haven't done too much in the holiday.

If you do come up with any ideas, make sure you write them down. Trust me otherwise you will forget them.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

ohhhh yes i will, i'd forget my own head if it wernt attached to my neck, yet i can remember weird obscure things, how random of me


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah man. 

Another Ishida idea, how about at the end of the game just before it goes to the credits you see Ishida looking lost in a field of strawberries (He's still looking for Ichigo lol).


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Dont push yourself too hard, it looks like you already have alot to do. But yeah the stuff looks great already. Ill try to think up some stuff too, Although I probably wont be able to think up anything as good as you guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Man one thing I have learnt from programming and especially with games, is that you have to go all out and make sure you do the whole thing properly.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Man one thing I have learnt from programming and especially with games, is that you have to go all out and make sure you do the whole thing properly.


Yeah yeah definatly, but you guys have a lot of time, so go all out, but dont rush it. Cause that can make your job sloppy.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

We won't rush it, I can't rush things if i tried, i love the Idisha in a field idea, maybe have Ichigo appear but we dont see his face, just Zangetsu, ohhh the ideas are brilliant


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh I know, if to do a proper job it takes a while then it will take a while. I will not release anything unless I am completely satisfied.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool cool, then I know this is gonna be great.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Wonder what the others will think of the idea, also thinking about all the bio's that i'm gonna finish, will take awhile indeed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

There is no rush man. I can't even start coding yet so we have plenty of time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

So Sasuke all I gotta do is post in that divisions thread what division I want to be in?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

Okey okey, can someone sum this up? Are you guys gonna make a game or something?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

That is the idea.

Edit: I have to go do some tennis coaching. Speak to you guys later


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright, Later Blue.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, What kind of game are you guys gonna make and how will the gameplay be?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Well from what I heard Its going to be an RPG on Ichigo, The exact path of the game is still to be decided and the graphics aren?t gonna be the best but we've got some great ideas for the game play and dialog, a lot of it will be a pun off of the popular game Golden Sun with an Ichigo twist. If you want to look back a couple of pages you can see some of the Ideas we have.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes indeed it is an RPG like adventure, aspects of games like golden sun and zelda intertwined within the realm of Ichigo (as well as a guest appearence from Idisha) and yeh thats all you have to do wu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> and yeh thats all you have to do wu


Alright cool, Im gonna go join that kid genius Shinigami's division.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

same division as me then, the wonderful 10th division


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Whoa really, no way, alright cool I got Almighty Sasuke Ryuujin on my side.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

almighty  wouldn't quite say that but i'll be your first officer, just thought of more idea's for the game *notes them down*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

So wait, does that mean your the guy under vice captain, anyway whatd you think of?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

yeh i'm the one under VC, and I thought more about the plot devices and stuff i could write into the script (yes i'm making a script to go by) gonna take me the best part of a year to do that alone


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

First officer, making a script, best part of the year!? See what I mean about Almighty, you must be great......or......crazy :S


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL....what the hell happened here!  Anyways...all this talk of game programming reminds me of my M.U.G.E.N. days programming 2d fighters......I had so much free time...

Id like to see the end result of the game, sounds fun!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> LOL....what the hell happened here!


LOL, what do you mean what the hell happened here?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I think i'm more along the crazy side of things, and this is gonna be one long game, Manaka's quest to find true love, and some special panties, join them as they embark on a quest that will take them all over Japan

lol wu your rep became huge o_O


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, I dont know what happened but it looks like you got demoted Sasuke, in the Division thread 3rd seat to 4th seat.

Edit: LOL, hahaha, yeah I know its because I joined that Divisions Thread, they all repped me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

thats the first i heard of it, anyhow i'm close to like 10k rep o_O *goes back to working on a guide for the game*
EDIT > oh i see coz i'm too busy to come on the forums i get demoted, top class indeed, oh well it happens


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Welcome to all the new members. I'll drop a line to Nyuu to have him add you to the appropriate list. Here are our rankings again, since everyone from our division seems to be online.
> 
> 
> Captain: martryn
> ...


The Captain just posted this, sigh, now Im really Confused :S


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

don't worry i see why, its coz i'm not a spam whore like Isshin   like I said before it doesn't really bother me, i've got alot of things to get on with like work and the website and school work, i don't have time to go in and talk about stuff like saying hi, back on topic now i think, coz we've moved far away from Ichigo

was joking about Isshin btw, no bad feelings at all


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> don't worry i see why, its coz i'm not a spam whore like Isshin


LOL, hahahaha, Spamwhore? LOL......


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

you'll find out what they are when your older  basically posts in threads with things that are totally irrelevant, which Isshin is not guilty of at all, and i think that just about wraps up that matter indeed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Back, I wanna here these ideas on msn tonight. Anyway people still haven't told me what advice they would give Manaka if he was their friend.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

you shall hear those idea's for sure, nothing big just kinda lil mini quests that can add to the experience and Ichigo-ize it slightly more


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellant, might be away for a few hours. Just have to rebuild my pc.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Back, I wanna here these ideas on msn tonight. Anyway people still haven't told me what advice they would give Manaka if he was their friend.


I wouldn?t tell him anything, I would hit him first, for being such a damn Idiot, then I would hit myself for being such a damn Idiot's friend.

No but if he was really my friend, I would have told him a long time ago to make a decision, spend a long night thinking about whom it is you really love, no one else can tell you that, take into account every thing that has ever happened between you and each girl, every thing you know about them, every thing you like about them. Spend two nights if need be, then make your decision and then you can smile because you know you made the right choose, because you looked over everything, and you can finally let your self feel happy even when you think about the other girls.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

The thing I can't understand is how he can want to stay in that situation. Anyone who has actually been in the situation knows it sucks beyond belief. How many years has it been now? I agree with you, I'd tell him it's unfair on the girls. He has to make a decision. 

But then if he did that what would happen to Ichigo lol. It would be over in volume 4 or something.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Idisha would save the day, hehehe joking, i agree mainly with wu's post but its a very hard situation to be in, and he's had many ups and downs, whenever he appears to be coming to a answer, something else happens, so i'll give him the benefit of the doubt there, but yes he needs to make a choice soon


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah yeah, that?s the thing, if he wasn?t so indecisive there wouldn?t be any Ichigo to begin with, lol. 
But I think there?s a middle ground somewhere where he can be somewhat indecisive, but where he makes a decision, and still have enough story for us to enjoy, That?s what I think would have been best.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Well he did go out with Nishino for a while. So lets give him some credit. Although admittedly he did like Toujou at the time and didn't really pay any attention to Nishino. You know I still wanna know how he thought the girl was Nishino when she has a different hair colour.

Also I could swear it's spelt Ishida not Idisha.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

It probably is, i can never remember the guys name, same with the don kan.... guy, never remember their names, and I'm not sure he was paying attention to her hair on that first encounter, what with the panties in his face and all


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You know I still wanna know how he thought the girl was Nishino when she has a different hair colour.
> 
> Also I could swear it's spelt Ishida not Idisha.


LOL, yeah I know I never thought about that, I think he was just so Memorized by the pretty pantys he didnt even realize.

Yeah its spelt, いしだ = Ishida.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol right, then how did he recognise her when he was asking Nishino out?

Now that I think about it you can't even have di in japanese can you.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

No, theres no di just　ぢ= ji
He reconized her because he saw the pantys again, diddnt he, when she was running away.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

True but come on, he must have noticed her hair colour.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm such a dumbass, anyway i guess he should have noticed her hair, he just went nuts after he heard Nishino was wearing strawberry panties, and automatically decided the girl on the roof was her


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Well yeah any normal guy would have, but he's a panty recording craving fool, his total focus was on the pantys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Well yeah any normal guy would have, but he's a panty recording craving fool, his total focus was on the pantys.


 


			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> I wouldn?t tell him anything, I would hit him first, for being such a damn Idiot, then I would hit myself for being such a damn Idiot's friend.




Lol, you seem to really like Manaka.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

lol hahahaha, oh yeah you noticed huh? yeah hes my hero.
Nah, I just cant stand guys like that, they give a bad reputation to all men. I especially hate it when they hurt the girls involved. Its not right, you know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

He's certainly not my favourite character. No suprise there is no Manaka FC. But there would be no Ichigo without Manaka.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah yeah I know, I guess theres a purpose for everybody.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

What about Chinami?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> lol hahahaha, oh yeah you noticed huh? yeah hes my hero.
> Nah, I just cant stand guys like that, they give a bad reputation to all men. I especially hate it when they hurt the girls involved. Its not right, you know.



I don't agree, he's a pretty decent guy IMO. At least he talks to the girls. Oh, and hi guys, away for a few days,


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Uh....um.....you got me there, but then again I really diddnt want to agree in the first place.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I don't agree, he's a pretty decent guy IMO. At least he talks to the girls. Oh, and hi guys, away for a few days,


Yeah exactly if he diddnt talk to the girls they would have never gotten hurt, being shy would of been better.
Oh and was up Lingz.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

I think he is pretty shy. He is not the worsed guy, my only problem with him is not making up his mind.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah exactly if he diddnt talk to the girls they would have never gotten hurt, being shy would of been better.
> Oh and was up Lingz.


Are you sure about that? I'm mean, it's better to have someone that you love around you and it's a good thing to get know new peoples.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah hes not the worst guy, Ive deffinatly seen worse in fact like I said I kinda liked him at first.....at first.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? I'm mean, it's better to have someone that you love around you and it's a good thing to get know new peoples.


No your right, I was just pointing out that staying silent is better than hurting people by being indecisive, I mean you guys have no idea how much that hurts girls, they feel embarrassed, they feel like there not good enough, Ive seen it before, its not a good thing to keep up for three years.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Love Hina_ 



 I have read to vol 7 and I must say, Naru sure is confusing Keitaro. The thing that bothers me the most is the turtles. Come on, how realistic is that?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

@Wushu If you were in Manaka's situation, I'm sure you'll just be as indecisive as him, in the end, it's nearly impossible for a normal guy to chose between the 3 girls, I certainly can't anyway.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> No your right, I was just pointing out that staying silent is better than hurting people by being indecisive, I mean you guys have no idea how much that hurts girls, they feel embarrassed, they feel like there not good enough, Ive seen it before, its not a good thing to keep up for three years.


I wouldn't hate him for hurting the girls because he is in a though place. I would have been more surportive and try to make him to make a right decision. That is how a friend should be.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> @Wushu If you were in Manaka's situation, I'm sure you'll just be as indecisive as him, in the end, it's nearly impossible for a normal guy to chose between the 3 girls, I certainly can't anyway.


Actually its quite easy when you take the aproch I give some post ago, and it makes it even easier when you think of how your hurting thoose three girls. And yeah I?ve been in a similar situation.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _love hina_ 




It's not supposed to be realistic, it's pretty funny though.






			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> No your right, I was just pointing out that staying silent is better than hurting people by being indecisive, I mean you guys have no idea how much that hurts girls, they feel embarrassed, they feel like there not good enough, Ive seen it before, its not a good thing to keep up for three years.


Staying silent isn't any better. How would you feel after confessing to someone if they just ignored the subject.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _love hina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry thats not what I meant I mean nothing happening would have been better, is she confesses you better make a move.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Actually its quite easy when you take the aproch I give some post ago, and it makes it even easier when you think of how your hurting thoose three girls. And yeah I?ve been in a similar situation.



Everyones different, but I think Manaka is a pretty decent guy, IMO he's alot better then Keitaro from love hina and the Yukinari from girls bravo, and also most the rest of the harem series.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hate him for hurting the girls because he is in a though place. I would have been more surportive and try to make him to make a right decision. That is how a friend should be.


Acually in that situation I would have been the girls friend, helping and comforting them because from the Idiot who couldnt make up his mind.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _love hina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Love Hina_ 



 I already knew that. How realistic is for a girl to fall in love with someone who saw her naked at first meeting?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Acually in that situation I would have the girls friend, helping and comforting them because from the Idiot who couldnt make up his mind.



As in try and take a girl when she initially likes your friend? Definitely not something I would do.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> he's alot better then Keitaro from love hina


What Keitarou? What are you talking about, Keitarou's cool, hes one of the harem series guys I do like.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> What Keitarou? What are you talking about, Keitarou's raw, hes one of the harem series guys I do like.


He is the main guy in Love Hina.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

What's wrong with Keitaro?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> As in try and take a girl when she initially likes your friend? Definitely not something I would do.


Huh? what are you talking about, when did i ever say that? Thats almost just as bad.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

Again, personal opinions. It's not much to argue about actually, just like how most people like a different girl from Ichigo, it's just all personal preferences.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 8, 2005)

Junpei is probably the best harem manga guy out there. he can be a bit slow but he is still  cool


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Keitaro?


I know, Keitaro's cool


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Acually in that situation I would have the girls friend, helping and comforting them because from the Idiot who couldnt make up his mind.


The idiot you talking about is you friend. Are you willing to lose your friend because of that? I mean, those girls are still around him, however, it's true that he should choose one of them fast, but it isn't that easy. If he choose, two of them will get hurt (if there where three girls). Those girls should know the consequences that the guy will choose one of them in the end.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Like I said my only problem with Junpei is his indecisiveness. I know it's hard to choose, but he has had years. The longer he leaves it the harder it is.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Again, personal opinions. It's not much to argue about actually, just like how most people like a different girl from Ichigo, it's just all personal preferences.


Were not argueing, were debating, thats why threads like this exist.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> The idiot you talking about is you friend. Are you willing to lose your friend because of that? I mean, those girls are still around him, however, it's true that he should choose one of them fast, but it isn't that easy. If he choose, two of them will get hurt (if there where three girls). Those girls should know the consequences that the guy will choose one of them in the end.


LOL, who said he is my friend? But no if he was my friend, yeah I would help him like I said in the previous posts.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Like I said my only problem with Junpei is his indecisiveness. I know it's hard to choose, but he has had years. The longer he leaves it the harder it is.


Even though, love is a complicated thing to handle. Why is that everyone blaming Manaka, but not the girls?



			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> LOL, who said he is my friend? But no if he was my friend, yeah I would help him like I said in the previous posts.


Oh, my mistake. I thought that we were talking about how you should handle if you friend were in the same position as Manaka.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

@Hero I don't think the girls are to blame, theres nothing wrong with liking a guy, and theres no reason to not love him just 'cos theres other girls that also like him. But how do you mean that the girls are at fault anyway?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

The girls haven't done anything wrong. I know from experience that yes it is a tough decision. But he has had years. I'm not saying he should just decide rashly, but he should decide soon.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I know from experience that yes it is a tough decision. But he has had years. I'm not saying he should just decide rashly, but he should decide soon.


Yes exacty, well put.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

I know that they havn't done anything wrong, however, they know that there are girls around him but still don't care for the other girls to be hurt. It's not fair to give Manaka all the blame for hurting those girls.

I'm not saying that they have done anything wrong, but it seems that you guys are saying that Manaka has done some thing wrong. In his situation, he need time to think, but he haven't got enough time for that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Were not blaming him he didn?t do anything wrong per say, he?s just making the mistake of taking too long and not making up his mind just because he?s afraid he might hurt someone, or lose the time he has with them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

But look what time has done. Because he left making the decision, it's gone from two girls to 4. He's only hurting more people by waiting longer.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But look what time has done. Because he left making the decision, it's gone from two girls to 4. He's only hurting more people by waiting longer.


Oh yeah, oh yeah, good point, in the begging he only had Nishino and Toujou to worry about now he?s got two more that are getting hurt. Waiting and leaving things as they are, causes so many problems we probably haven?t mentioned them all yet, the thing he needs to do is make a decision.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

But if he were to choose one of them, wouldn't those girls hate him for choosing? We can't never know, sometimes girls are accepthing it, but in the other hand, the opposite can happen. Girls are mysterious......


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero, well said. I'm kind of neuteral about this topic, I can't make out if it's Manakas fault or not, but I can say that it's hard for Manaka as it is in the situation, he would never know who he likes more if he didnt take the time to chose, and if he chose wrong, then that could be worse.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> But if he were to choose one of them, wouldn't those girls hate him for choosing? We can't never know, sometimes girls are accepthing it, but in the other hand, the opposite can happen. Girls are mysterious......


 
But that is gonna happen no matter when he chooses. Their gonna take it harder the longer he takes to decide


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> But if he were to choose one of them, wouldn't those girls hate him for choosing? We can't never know, sometimes girls are accepthing it, but in the other hand, the opposite can happen. Girls are mysterious......


We already know he cant please all the girls, all were trying to do is prevent any more pain, and yeah its a worse position for a girl to be in waiting they?d rather it be over with then hanging by a string off a cliff. Then they can move on.





			
				~Lingz~ said:
			
		

> Hero, well said. I'm kind of neuteral about this topic, I can't make out if it's Manakas fault or not


Look you guys are taking it the wrong way, its not his fault, its his move, and it has been for some time. He needs to make a move.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah were just saying that despite it being a difficult situation, he shouldn't leave his decision for so long.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> We already know he cant please all the girls, all were trying to do is prevent any more pain, and yeah its a worse position for a girl to be in waiting they?d rather it be over with then hanging by a string off a cliff. Then they can move on.


It's also a worse position for a guy to choose. If his mind was quick enough (, which isn't) then the whole manga would have ended for a long time ago. Sometimes the situation like this, picking sides can aslo make it more worse. I serious don't want to get involved in this troublesome situation, but I can however help my friend to make thing right without the girls know about it. If I see some wrong move from my firend, then I just have to slap him.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

If you were in his position would you drag it out over a few years?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

Of course not, if I could see that there are more than one girl involved, then I'll to choose the one I met first and stick to her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Even if the second one was a better choice?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> but I can however help my friend to make thing right without the girls know about it.


 What do you mean, I didn't understand this sentence?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

but the one you first meet dosent neccesarily mean the one you like the most?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> What do you mean, I didn't understand this sentence?


I mean that I could be by his side and surpport him without the girls knowing that bacause I don't want to get involved.


			
				~lingz~ said:
			
		

> but the one you first meet dosent neccesarily mean the one you like the most?


I don't care, everyone is different. Nobody is perfect, so why should I dream of that? If I don't stick with the first girl, than I am a terrible man.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, that doesn?t make sense, you might as well draw out of a hat.



> I mean that I could be by his side and surportive him without the girls knowing that bacause I don't want to get involved.


 oh ok I see you were referring to not getting involved, my bad


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

Back everyone, if i was in his situation i would have made a choice much sooner, because it just leads to alot more problems later on down the line


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

WB sasuryu, yeah, it's the obvious choice, but isnt it sometimes easy to say but hard when actually facing it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Back everyone, if i was in his situation i would have made a choice much sooner, because it just leads to alot more problems later on down the line


 
Exactly leaving the decision just makes life harder.

I faced Manaka's situation with two girls, decided in two days and am very happy with my decision.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I was in that position once and it was hell, and i only left it 10 days before i made my choice


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I faced Manaka's situation with two girls, decided in two days and am very happy with my decision.


lol hahaha, alright blue, thats what Im talking about. Two girls, Two days, hahaha.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol no it wasn't quite like that.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Exactly leaving the decision just makes life harder.
> 
> I faced Manaka's situation with two girls, decided in two days and am very happy with my decision.


Blue's famous decision. Haven't you told us that before? 

The worse part is to stil be friend after that, but it seems that Blue also have taken care of that:

EDIT: Comprendes now, Blue?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

What do you mean? That should be the time limit, the amout of girls equals the amount of days. hahaha, go blue, man that was quicker than me.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Huh? I'm not quite sure what your trying to say?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

huh? about what?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I didnt have 10 girls to choose from but i took 10 days xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Lol no I'm just saying it took me two days to decide. It was really horrible though. I didn't understand what hero said


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I know, You handled the situation like true player, bam bam, two days, two girls all in a days work. 

LOL, no Im just joking


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Erm no not really, I messed up pretty big. I didn't enjoy it at all and I wish I never had to decide.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

i'm lost, confused,whatever ya wanna say, a true player, i'm not really up to date with all this "hip" talk


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh yeah really, sorry about that, I was just playing around.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

I still have no idea what Hero said.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> i'm lost, confused,whatever ya wanna say, a true player, i'm not really up to date with all this "hip" talk


LOL, oh yeah thats right you guys are from UK, well a player is like a pimp I guess but less harsh, just "playing" around with the girls you could say.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I still have no idea what Hero said.


LOL, What part?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I was definately not playing around with them.

His last post I don't understand.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, thats why it was a joke.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 8, 2005)

I knew the player part, its the bam bam that lost me xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I was a bit lost about that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

lol hahaha, bam bam? There sound effects .....bam.....bam, like a drum, lol, as in he made the decision real quick, bam bam. lol, thats not hip talk.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Right, still don't really understand but oh well. It may seem quick to you but trust me it seemed long and hard to me.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

Another questiion, what do you guys think about Yui?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess when you say it sounds better, Ive actually never written that down before so my bad.(< you know what that means right?)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

She's Manaka's sister in disguise.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

What do you mean what do we think of her?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

Erm, as in thoughts on her characters in general, and will she ever have a chance with Manaka?

I can see a nice shaped Yui after 10 or so years


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

No, no, and no. No thoughts, no chance, no Yui.
Nah, I just dont really like her, what do you guys think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 8, 2005)

Like I said she is basically his sister. She isn't even interested in him like that.


----------



## zacRoach (Sep 8, 2005)

agreed, to manaka shes his sister thats how it should stay.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 9, 2005)

Ichigo 100% OVA #3 has come

@BlueCheese, never mind.......


----------



## SkriK (Sep 9, 2005)

*rubs eyes after reading 10 FREAKIN' pages!!*
Holy hell you guys post alot when getting into something, sorry i haven't been around to join in on the discussion.

~RPG Ichigo~
It sounds hella great! But i haven't really understood what "platform" it will be played with, like Flash, a PC program or something else. If it is something small i might be able to help out on the graphics. (That's what i do)

~If I were a friend of Manaka's, or in Manaka's position~
As a friend i would ask him alot of questions about the decision. As said, if he were to choose someone and regret it, it would be even worse. Everybody needs time in one way or another. Manaka is being conciderate in my eyes, he really wants to make sure who he likes best and want to be with. The first time when he decided on who he wanted to be with (the chapter where he rejected satsuki's present) he really was selfish. He can't decide just like that, he could try and make a distance between them and let them realize they are losing him (but satsuki would probably try to rape him again :S or even something else). I have never been in a "more-than-one girl" situation so i can't really say that what i'm saying is a good thing, but it is my point of view.

~Yui~
No... i*c*st...

If i missed any subject just tell.

EDIT: YAY!!! OVA 3!!! Thanks Hero!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> *rubs eyes after reading 10 FREAKIN' pages!!*
> Holy hell you guys post alot when getting into something, sorry i haven't been around to join in on the discussion.
> 
> ~RPG Ichigo~
> ...


 
Yeah man it was good to get some proper discussion again.

The RPG will be done as a program. I don't really know much about flash or anything else so this is how I will do it. Graphics help would be as awesome as ever.

Fair enough on your point of view.

As it's pretty obvious that Satsuki and Kozue don't have a chance. Do you think thats Manaka should tell them that?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

@HeroKun, Alright Hero, man you always seem to come through with those new relseses, thanks man.

@Skirk, that's a good strategy too man, but when you sit down and think, really think, its a little hard to miss your true feelings my guess is Manaka probably already has a good idea whom he loves, you can't really be wrong in that area. The main reason why he doesn't choose, is because One, he like you said is afraid of making the wrong choice, which isn't possible considering he has already spent ample time with each girl, he knows his true feelings. Two, He's afraid of hurting someone. And Three, he doesn't want to lose the time, the relationships he has with them now.

@Bluecheese, yeah he should let em know, maybe even first that might make the decision easier, knock off the girls that dont have a chance first, you know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

That's pretty hard to do Wu. It's being honest though which I believe in. The trouble is Manaka isn't strong willed. Whenever he is in a situation with either of those girls he is thinking about what will happen. Although however he is getting better, he did his best when Satsuki kissed him and he made it clear that's not what he wanted. If he had said however that she had no chance it might have stopped her completely.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

What part is pretty hard to do? (Im not disagreeing, I just diddnt understand.) And yeah I understand hes not strong willed, and hes getting better at it. Thats probably why all this happened in the first place, to help him grow, become stronger, smarter. Who knows maybe at the end of this manga I might acually like him. Also thats exactly my point, he should tell her up front before it carries on, that way like you said she wouldnt even bother with manaka anymore, she would move on.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

It's pretty hard to tell someone who cares about you that they have absolutely no chance.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, right. But aren't you the one who said for him to do that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah I think he should. But I am looking at both sides of the argument. Cos you can see why he's scared. If he does that there is a good chance that they will hate him. He would have to find a way of letting them off gently.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah deffinatly, you gotta look at both sides of the arguement, anyway yeah there is a good chance that they will hate him, but you see that would be on them, that would be their own decision It wouldnt be Manaka's fault anymore, they cant blame him for doing what he feels is right, if they do, like I said thats their bad, I for one would respect Manaka for he took the role of a man and made a decision to prevent any more pain, you cant just leave things as they are, nothing will change.

Anybody seen that last OVA, what'd you guys think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree it's a tough thing to do but he has to do it. I gave up on watching the anime it's just a joke.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

lol, yeah it is a joke but the reason I asked was because this one acually was better, It stayed pretty much on que with the manga. And you know how much I can't stand it when they change a manga into an anime half heartly. Looks like they learned a little from all the complaints, not much, but a little.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Or they just couldn't think of any ways to fuck it up


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL.......I think Ill watch it just to pass some time till at least ONE of the mangas Ive been following has a new release (Katsu!, Open Sesame, Hajime no Ippo, Ichigo 100%)....but my expectation are low...from the words of Manaka, "isn't it okay just to watch a movie casually?"....All you guys sound like Misuzu lol


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Or they just couldn't think of any ways to fuck it up


lol hahahaha, yeah maybe thats it, but if you do watch it, dont expect too much, it still kinda gets on my nerves.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Val! How you been man? I'm watching the Hajime no Ippo anime at the moment. Just in the middle of the fight for the final of the rookie championships. It's not bad but I have a feeling it might be like Initial D where he always does badly at the start of the fight looks in trouble and then somehow pulls off a win.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Blue your watching Hajime no Ippo? I've heard about that and wanted to try it but wasnt sure if it was any good, how would you rate it so far? Oh yeah and Initial D too. Thanks, sorry for bugging you, but I trust your judgement, you know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

It's ok I haven't gotten that far into it.  I am finding it a little predictable though.

Initial D, well, it seems like every race he is in trouble but suddenly manages to come up with a plan that doesn't really make much sense. Of course though it works every time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

So both are not that good? Say like, what would you give them on a 1 out of 10 scale, like we do for the manga group.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

How about Prince of tennis? lol, although predictable, it's pretty fun


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> How about Prince of tennis? lol, although predictable, it's pretty fun


I've heard of that before, but the idea of an Anime based on Tennis turned me off, not that I dont like Tennis, just Tennis Anime? I dont know. But hey, is it any good?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Erm, I would say people that like Naruto style animes/mangas (as in not deep, but addictive, the mainstream shounens) would most likely like Prince of Tennis. Prince of tennis dosent have a deep plot, nor does it have anything thats totally amazing "unique" about it, but it is addictive and theres all those characters each with there special techniques. Only major complaint will be that it is too long (similar to naruto) and how like Naruto's fight scenes are draggy, the tennis scenes can be draggy. Overall, pretty entertaining stuff


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Well hey lingz, Im looking for a new anime to start, what would be your number one recomendation? Or no wait maybe, top three. Top Three Recomendations.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmm, is it regardless the genre or are you looking for any specific catergories?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmmm.....how about, one fast paced like bleach, and one slow one like Suzuka. You know what I mean by that? Thanks


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

My top 3 reccomendations: 

1. Mai HiME
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
3. Gundam Seed

Out of 10 I would give Hajime 6.5/10 so far and Initial D 6/10. Initial D was better at the beginning I think when there was less focus on the racing.

I watched one episode of Prince of Tennis, but being a tennis coach my natural instict when watching someone play tennis is to look at their mistakes. Those guys had so many I couldn't relax. Half they stuff they said about tennis was complete rubbish, it kinda pissed me off really.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, Top 3 EH? That's a bit hard to cut down to, but I'll try.

1. Honey and Clover - Slice of Life/comedy/romance

Must watch (read my sig), I don't know anyone that "doesnt" like it. It's already one of my best animes/mangas, watch it, watch it now!! (And join the fanculb aswel ^^)

2. Full Metal Alchemist/One Piece - Action/adventure

I'll be suprised if you havent seen either one of them, 'cos if you havent, you should definitely check out Full Metal Alchemist (Square productin), often compared to Naruto but alot better story and less action. One piece is very, very fun, don't be put off by the animation, 'cos you will totally loev it if you can watch it pass episode 30 onwards.

3. Fruits Basket - Drama/Comedy

You only gave two genres, so I'll throw another one of my best animes in. If you like shoujo but you havent seen this, drop all the current shoujo's your watching and check this out. It's very funny, and a good mix of drama Similar to Honey and Clover, but a different approach.

@Blue I know how you feel. When you're in the field of a particular subject and animes are based upon them, they can really piss you off if they teach you the wrong stuff.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> My top 3 reccomendations:
> 
> 1. Mai HiME
> 2. Fullmetal Alchemist
> ...


Alright thanks Blue, those were all series I was interested in too. Hey, you know with Gundam Seed, isnt there a buch of different series, where should I start.





> I watched one episode of Prince of Tennis, but being a tennis coach my natural instict when watching someone play tennis is to look at their mistakes. Those guys had so many I couldn't relax. Half they stuff they said about tennis was complete rubbish, it kinda pissed me off really


lol hahaha, I know what you mean, its the same when I watch Martial Arts Movies, I always pick out the mistakes in choreography, and I cant enjoy the movie, ha.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Starting at Gundam Seed is fine. I did that. There is a sequel called Gundam Seed Destiny too.

Currently watching Fruits Basket too.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

You enjoying fruits basket then? The comedy cracks me up everytime I watch it, plus I think the drama is really good in there, very inspirational anime.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> 1. Honey and Clover - Slice of Life/comedy/romance
> 
> Must watch (read my sig), I don't know anyone that "doesnt" like it. It's already one of my best animes/mangas, watch it, watch it now!! (And join the fanculb aswel ^^)
> 
> ...


@honey and clover, I know, I heard this one was really good, but the charater designs of the girls I didnt like, but from what you said Ill think Ill try it anyway.

@Full Metal Alchemist/One Piece, watched full mental up to ep 13 but stoped, Im deffinatly gonna pick it up again now that both you guys recommended it, One Piece, didnt try it, like you said because of the animation, but now I might try it.

@Fruits Basket, I had already decided to pick this one up again after I droped awhile ago.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Wushu, you seem to drop alot of animes or not give animes a try? I think most animes don't start out great, but if you give it more time, I'm sure you'll like it ^^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey you guys thanks alot again, you know its hard trying to pick out an anime from what a bunch of guys I dont even know say about it, their all conflicting.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Wushu, you seem to drop alot of animes or not give animes a try? I think most animes don't start out great, but if you give it more time, I'm sure you'll like it ^^


hahahaha, I know it seems like that huh? but the ones I said I dropped there, I dropped because a didnt have enough time to watch them back then, not because I diddnt like them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah Fruits Basket is pretty good. Only watched 11 episodes.

There is a list of top 200 anime's . It's not a bad list, but not compleely sure on the ordering. It's system favours older anime a bit but if you look at the average rating you will get the idea.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah Fruits Basket is pretty good. Only watched 11 episodes.
> 
> There is a list of top 200 anime's . It's not a bad list, but not compleely sure on the ordering. It's system favours older anime a bit but if you look at the average rating you will get the idea.


whoa I know that site I didnt know that was there, ha thanks, It dosent seem to be too inaccurate and it gives you a good general idea, pretty good.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

I have seen 7 of their top 10 and they are all good so yeah it's fairly accurate. But Mai HiME down at 61, most people will agree is wrong. Also Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is good but 2nd best anime ever? Dunno bout that.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Blue and company!  Man Ive been busy....15 credit hours of class a week, Filipino student Assoc. meetings every weds, Bible study every tuesday, boxing every Mon and Thurs, and work everywhere in between...Phew....aside from that Im training for boxing early mornings and nights before bed on days I don't box (sledghammer drills and lunges in morning, and 3 seven min miles at night), and on a good day heavy bag training and conditioning between class and work.  I think I may have overdid it this year...........

Id give Hajime no Ippo an 8.5/10...it's one of my favorites and it only gets much better as you get further into the series (of course Im reading the manga not the anime, my comp only has 40 gigs and can't even come close to holding all the eps from bittorrent in the anime).  

Im also somewhat of a car freak and I know lots about cars and for that reason Ive avoided Initial D from the sheer bull that's likely to be in it.  But the case is opposite with Hajime.....actually alot of the emotions and techniques and training are all real and I can REALLY relate to the events in the manga.  Though I wouldn't say it's a training manual, but it's one of the few "from personal experience" type stories that work.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> But the case is opposite with Hajime.....actually alot of the emotions and techniques and training are all real and I can REALLY relate to the events in the manga.  Though I wouldn't say it's a training manual, but it's one of the few "from personal experience" type stories that work.


Yeah Yeah, I know what you mean Its not a "training manual" but alot of the emotions and techniques and training are all real in some shows. You can still relate to them.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

If you want to look into more animes, here's a few more titles I reccomend:

Monster, Full moon wo sagashite, School Rumble, Yakitate!! Japan, FLCL

The list goes on, and yeah, I watch too much anime


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Whoa you guys watch a lot of anime huh, I got a question how old was everybody when you started to watch anime.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

I watched anime ever since childhood. All started from Dragonball and Doraemon.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Hey Blue and company! Man Ive been busy....15 credit hours of class a week, Filipino student Assoc. meetings every weds, Bible study every tuesday, boxing every Mon and Thurs, and work everywhere in between...Phew....aside from that Im training for boxing early mornings and nights before bed on days I don't box (sledghammer drills and lunges in morning, and 3 seven min miles at night), and on a good day heavy bag training and conditioning between class and work. I think I may have overdid it this year...........
> 
> Id give Hajime no Ippo an 8.5/10...it's one of my favorites and it only gets much better as you get further into the series (of course Im reading the manga not the anime, my comp only has 40 gigs and can't even come close to holding all the eps from bittorrent in the anime).
> 
> Im also somewhat of a car freak and I know lots about cars and for that reason Ive avoided Initial D from the sheer bull that's likely to be in it. But the case is opposite with Hajime.....actually alot of the emotions and techniques and training are all real and I can REALLY relate to the events in the manga. Though I wouldn't say it's a training manual, but it's one of the few "from personal experience" type stories that work.


 
Ah I have about 260 gb space on two hard drives. Have over 40 series, I guess I'm lucky. Haven't been watching that long, just built up a collection pretty quickly. Don't worry I'm gonna watch Hajime to the end, it's just a bit predictable right now.

Haven't seen the Monster anime but the manga were reading in the reading group and it is very good. Full Moon is good too, interesting story. Yakitate Japan is a bit like Initial D but for bread. But it is really funny definately worth watching.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Your 15 now right? but what age were you like 4 or 5, or like 8 or 9, what?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Erm, was too young to remember. Most asian kids (Chinese, jap, malaysian etc) like me are all brought up watching animes, it's nothing really suprising


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah I envy you guys, we all had to discover anime by ourselves.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Ahh right, it's always better to discover animes subbed by fellow fansubbers then to watch the junk on cartoon network. How old were you all when you started watching anime?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

I only started seriously watching anime around end of October last year I think.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Me? Well I always knew about cartoon network an the dubbed stuff but I never really liked it, it just seemed like regular cartoons to me. I just found out about the real subbed anime about a year ago, and I liked it so much it urged me to learn japanese, now I dont even need the subtitles anymore so its cool.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow, you learned japenese? As in actually take lessons or self-learning? How long did it take for you to not need the subtitles?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

How the hell did you manage to learn Japanese so well so fast?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Blue you started only a year ago? how many sereis have you watch in that time, it seems like youve seen alot more than me.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

I have watched about 40 series.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

lol hahaha, well I only stoped needing the subtitles about a month ago, and just so you know my Kanji skills are zero, I only know the spoken langage and the kana.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah but still that's pretty good going in a year. How did you go about learning?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

whoa 40? Ive only seen......uh..... about 15 complete series, not including manga.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah that's not including manga for me either, but I haven't read as much manga.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

First I used the pimslures audio tapes, then I moved on to a Video learning program witch was pretty good, and after that I went to various different grammer sites everyday to understand the complicated and harder parts, so I learned pretty much entirely online.  I still have all the sites and programs I used on my computer so if you guys ever wanna try and learn, just let me know.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Whoa so blue all of those 40 series you watched are completed, you watched the entire series?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Ah ok cool, I have the pimsleurs audio thing. Nearly finished Level 1. I would love to know what else you used though.

Just in case your interested, I wrote a program for converting romanji to kana. Does other little things too. Currently looking into a way of making it converting to Kanji too. But I have to do a bit of work to do that first. There is a thread about it here. If possible man could you just quickly check that it converts everything properly. I'm pretty certain it does the basic things right. But if you can think of anything a bit more advanced that might be right, I would be really gratefull if you could check. Since I am sure your Kana is way better than mine.

My Hiragana is ok, and I practice reading and writing it quite often with the help of my program. But my Katakana is terrible.

Yeah I think it's just under 40 series. Some are still on going though.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Ah cool you learning too,The Pimsleurs Program is a good program for getting the pronunciations right and such but if you watch anime, you really dont need it,since it doesnt give you a good enough understanding on how to use the words, it just feeds you a phrase to repeat, plus I found it kinda boring. So I stoped at the end of level one and moved on to a video program called "Lets Learn Japanese Basic I and II" I got off of DC. The first I is a big reveiw if you already did pimsleurs I, but I found it good to reveiw. Anyway if you want to try it let me know and Ill send it to you somehow, or tell you where you can get it. Ive also got a lot more sources you can use so let me know if your interested. 

Oh, and I saw that Kana program in that thread a while ago, I was impressed, but yeah if you want me to look over it I will, Ill go download it now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Well it does get a bit dull I agree, so if you know something else then i'm willing to try it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Haven't really used DC but I will look into it. Downloading some music at the mo so I will look into it in a few hours.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 9, 2005)

Man, Im still in the learning phase as well, I can understand spoken only and my reading skills are null.  Man, 40 series, that is alot.  Id estimate that Ive seen about 25 at most.  And Bluecheese....... 260 gigs!!  Wow.  I guess that's not too surprising from a computers major.  But still man......Im over here wishing I just had 20 more, like 60 gigs altogether.

And I guess I started with anime since I was 10 or 12....My cousins got me into dragonball z back in the day, .....and at that time, DBZ was the coolest thing around when your alternatives were Sesame Street and Looney Toons.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

And you know I'm seriously considering getting a 250 gb hard drive. I have run out of space. Damn anime addiction.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL  Actually Im over here trying to burn my collection to disk to make room for newer stuff.....Im still trying to burn Azumanga Daioh....ahh, what A fine series..


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Lol yeah I have some series on DVD too. Mostly bought DVD's but some I have burned on to DVD.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow you guys try and keep those huge ass series, I just delete them after im done, even though I got a 160 gb hard dive Im already running low.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

But then you can't watch them again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

I either watch a new one or if I really need to see it again I can just Download it again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah but it's easier if it's right there on the computer.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah I know, you see thats my problem "if its right there on my computer" I wont do anything else all day, I gotta make it hard for myself or its too easy to sit down and watch anime all day.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Lol it's called will power


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

sigh.... I have none when it comes to anime. Yo blue, I know you started watching anime last year, but how'd you find out about it in the first place.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Erm, on another forum I think, discovered Love Hina and then just never stopped.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

You saw the Love Hina anime first before the manga, and you still thought it was good?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

hey guys, having fun here tonight, i'm happy my internet is working again xD


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Yo whats up SasuRyu, is that why you dont come here sometimes, whats wrong with it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

The weather fucks it up. Wu, any chance you could send me where all the different places you went to for japanese?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh yeah sure, like web sites you mean? Or programs and stuff?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

lets just say it has a mind of its own in hot weather and i really hate it doing that ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

If you could just like give me a list of what you used that would be really really helpful


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

Blue has joined the Golden Sun gang


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Well how could I not, you telling me every night how good it is.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Lol oh yeah, you bought it? What do you think?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi ppl, I'm bk

@wushu WTF! I would seriously like to know the programs you've used to learn a complete language by yourself, wow!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

Glad you've got them, they really are awesome games, playing over again and its still great fun


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah seem's pretty good so far.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

Gets really good once you reach Imil I tell ya, Lighthouses for the win


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Where are you at now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

I think blue is in somewhere near Vault

*Spoiler*: _ Golden Sun Lost Age Spoilers_ 



 I'm near Madra with my level 49 Felix after completing the game for about the 6th time


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Lost Age_ 



LOL, the Sixth Time?! jeez, you really like that game, I can see why though, its my favorite handheld, if not fav game, I played it twice though, which game do you like better the first or second?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _ Lost Age Spoilage_ 



 I much prefer the 2nd game, the whole aspect just really takes a leap from the first, the light houses are much more challenging, i mean i can do Mercury Lighthouse and beat Saturos at level 13, where as Agatio and Karst take a much better team to beat, love it when the parties combine, Issac and Felix together means the end for most of my enemies, plus Ivan has Spark Plasma and Garet has Pyrocasm now so lots of fun


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

The Stuff I Used To Learn Japanese

*Audio - Pimsleurs Japanese I
*Video - Lets Learn Japanese Basic I & II
*Program - Power Japanese
*Book - Japanese For Busy People
*Book - Making Sense Of Japanese by Jay Rubin
*Methods
-Flash Cards.
-Listening to Japanese music while reading and understanding the Romaji like off a Lyrics Site.
-Once my Kana was good enough, play Japanese Video Games

*Sites............


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Cheers Wu, I will rep you as soon as it will let me


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

good stuff Wushu. So where did you purchase those items?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Ill post the sites in a little bit(its a longer list). All of that I got off of the Internet except the second book. If you need help on where to find them just let me know. They all cost money, but I just downloaded them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Where did you download the program?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Nah it's cool I'll use DC. How do I go about finding it on DC?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

You downloaded it already? Ok well uh first make sure your sharing at least 15gb to get on to the good hubs, then you gotta log on to some hubs from here Ping Pong Matrix, just search for anime hubs they usually have the stuff for learning japanese, plus Im on line. Log on to about 10 hubs and just search for it and you should find it. Let me know if you got.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

@blue You thinking of learning japenese aswel?

@Wushu Did you dedicate alot of your time to this or did you just learn like an hour a day? I still find it amazing how one can properly understand a language under a year.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah I downloaded it, wasn't working for a while but that's cos I hadn't configured my router. The sharing thing is no problem just share my anime folder that's plenty.

lingz yeah i'm learning. But it's pretty hard.

Edit: Cheers man I found it really easily


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh no, you gotta dedicate alot of time to learn any langauge, especialy in under a year, but like I said before you cant push your self or you wont wanna do it, you gotta put some variety into it too or it will get boring. Do grammer one day, then kanji another day, then listen to a tape some days, then watch some anime others. You know what I mean.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah I agree with you, how much time did you roughly spend a day?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree with you, how much time did you roughly spend a day?


I had a set study time every day for 2 hours, but through out the day I would always be reviewing Flash Cards, Word Lists, Sentences, plus I would study more when ever I had time. But the most Important thing is to keep it consistant, for example, 10min a day everyday is better than 2hrs. one day a week.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 9, 2005)

dang man......that's some discipline there.....


But.....wasn't the reason we made the Ichigo 100% FC was for off topic stuff like this?     I not a party pooper or anything, just wondering.....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> dang man......that's some discipline there.....
> 
> 
> But.....wasn't the reason we made the Ichigo 100% FC was for off topic stuff like this?     I not a party pooper or anything, just wondering.....


Nah man, your pretty damn disciplined fitting all that in with your boxing schedule, I find it hard to fit anything in when Im training for matches. Oh yeah by the way why'd you quit Martial Arts.

I dont belong to that club, plus the Ichigo disscusion was getting kind of stale, but back on topic now.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 10, 2005)

Why'd I quite martial arts........I didn't quit really, more like, I stopped doing it rather than quit.  BUT, As a realist type fighter I saw the flaws in the art I had been taught (hap ki do) and sought to fill those gaps.  1)Limited use of the punch, I was a kick master, but if anyone was able to get in close I was finished 2)Not enough practice sparring 3)ineffective body conditioning for upper body 4)"rehearsal" of certain techniques where your opponent allows you to do the technique correctly instead of fighting back 5)Lack of "killer instinct", because of the way martial arts is taught, much of the this killer instinct is extinguished 6)the goals of boxing: Win, the values of martial arts : it depends, it varies from person to person and is different depending on what style 7)often times martial arts needs lots of room to work effectively, in places most likely for a fight to occur (tight and narrow alley, club, party, mardi gras, bar) there isn't enough room to move around, whereas boxing is perfect for an in close fight.  But Boxing also has it's fair share of holes as well.  So in retropect, Im combining the most efficient of the two styles to compliment each other based on the situation.  On a good day, Ill fight using my own personal MMA style (martial arts and boxing and grappling combined UFC style), but on a bad day (inflexibility, tight space, etc.) boxing is fast and fitting in an emergency.....plus it's fun to practice and does wonders for your strength and speed.  In my xanga site I write nothing but articles on personal martial musings and car tech articles.  If you're interested look at some of my posts in my website in my profile.  

Heh, i might even add this as another article..


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 10, 2005)

Well Im formally trained in Chinese Wushu (my screen name), but I also noticed the same flaws you spoke of, I know what you mean, so I switched my focus to Jeet Kun Do. Which the more I looked into it, the more it seemed to make sense, pretty much every thing you said in that post I totaly agree with, its natual for most Arts to be pretty flawed since when you think about it, they were invented thousands of years ago, and havent been changed since. There outdated, but most Martial Artists dont see it like that, they think "the longer its been around the better it is", so thats why most martial arts have so many flaws. Ive been studing and training in JKD for about a year now, after fours years previously in Wushu, and the way JKD is constructed, or more so, the exact aim of JKD is to overcome those flaws. 

Wow you know what, Id never thought Id meet someone with the same views as me on a Anime forum. Oh yeah Ill check out that Web site too.

Hey, are you going to go into professional boxing? I think with your mindset and previous Martial Art background you should aim for the MMA.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 10, 2005)

Hah, anyone who knows me personally must think im some sorta masochist/sadist fighting maniac cuz it's all I talk about if it's not some chick, being poor, or being hungry...

Going Pro is actually a dream of mine....I told myself Id give the pros a shot it I became ranked American National Amateurs in the top five (This i think is enough to get into an olympic team).  Ive thought about going pro in MMA also, but I don't think Ill do it....my natural body weight is around 145, im far too light to compete with the big boys....and to top it off, though Im a fight freak, i still haven't completely broken my fear of a full contact fight with no gloves or padding.....so at this point in my life, i won't even consider it (19 is normal for boxing but way too young for MMA as it stands now)

Also look around for Iaido and Gunshin, they are both well learned in Martial arts and are also realists.....They are regualars of the Outskirts Battledome and Iaido has been known to visit the Ichigo 100% thread everyonce in a while.  You can tell who they are by their obvious avatars (like mine, it displays the love of fighting).


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 10, 2005)

Aww too bad about not trying for the MMA,Was hoping I could fight you some day. Anyway you weigh 145? whats your height? You look kinda tall in your picture for that weight.

Alright cool, Iaido and Gunshin, Ill look out them. Keep up the good theorys on that site of yours, look damn good so far.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 10, 2005)

im about 5'10" or so....average height (well tall for Filipinos lol), how far did you read?  My favorite two articles were the theories on spin kick, and the the 2 written in late April and how I came up with my handle "Valentine Theory" in the first place (my two longest theory posts, one about my "Valentine Theory" and the other dealing with wrestlers, submission artists, and grapplers).

EDIT<<<<<<<<<<<<<

and what you mentioned about the age of the martial arts and how dated it's become in some "traditional" styles, me and Iaido brought that up in another topic a while ago...something about a monk vs Mike tyson lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 10, 2005)

5'10"  thats kinda tall for 145, I see what you mean, Im around 160 at 5'9. I didnt read anything in too intricatly, I skimed over it, Im kinda tired to analize theorys right now. But no, dont get me wrong, I book marked it, so Ill read more tomorrow.

A Monk vs Mike Tyson, LOL, Ha, thats exactly what I mean, theirs alot of stuborn martial artists out there who dont realize that while those arts and training methods were genius, they just arent applicable any more today. I mean if things were better back then, we'd all be cooking by camp fire. We all grow and advance, our Arts should as well.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey all, just letting you know I won't be on tonight as i'm going ice hockey, catch you all tommorrow


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok man, speak to you soon. Yeah I did make the  FC so all off topic discussion went there. I think if off topic discussion did go there it would give more space for Ichigo discussion.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 10, 2005)

My bad about going off topic yesterday, didnt know thats exactly why you made it, I guess ill go join that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey no man don't worry, I'm just as big a culprit as you


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay, so the other day we were having a discussion about if Manaka should make a decision or not. I wanna know what the guys who disagree think he should do. I think two were.....uh.....Hero and Lingz.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah that's a good point. Surely he can't just continue stringing them all along. He has to do something.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, so I know you guys arent online now, but give us a post back when you log on.

Anyways so Blue, In what period of time since this started, do you think he should have made a decision.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

I think it's tough to pin point an exact time. Cos he was with Nishino for a while. So he couldn't really make a decision then. After then Nishino wouldn't have been interested for a while. I think perhaps after rejecting Satsuki he should have made a decision.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Which time when he rejected Satsuki, I dont remmeber.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Basically when they became just friends for a while I think.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah you know what, that would of been a good time huh.

Anyway you probably already know what I think. The very first day that dork got a hold of anyone as fine as Nishino, he should have never let go! He cant believe how lucky he was for someone like that too recognize him. God, I?m still cursing his name for how stupid he was!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah but think about his reasoning for going with her. He was also distracted by Toujou. I don't think he really realised how great Nishino was then.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah exactly, he was stupid, he didn’t realize what he had, and he was distracted. To be Intelligent, those are two qualities that you must dispatch of Immediately, and that’s one of the most Important ways I judge a Man, his Intelligence, myself included.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

But to be fair to him he didn't really know Nishino that well then. But against him, he didn't make an effort to get to know her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

@Bluecheese, yeah thats why I said where you said was good too.

@I34z1k, Here *leafninja.com* 

But back come here to discuss because our regulars arent showing up, oh and dont spoil.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

So where do you think? Other than the point I said.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey guys, what ya discussing? I'm just too lazy to read .


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Lol SkriK it started on this page. 



			
				Wu said:
			
		

> Okay, so the other day we were having a discussion about if Manaka should make a decision or not. I wanna know what the guys who disagree think he should do. I think two were.....uh.....Hero and Lingz.


 


			
				Wu said:
			
		

> Anyways so Blue, In what period of time since this started, do you think he should have made a decision.


 


			
				Me said:
			
		

> I think it's tough to pin point an exact time. Cos he was with Nishino for a while. So he couldn't really make a decision then. After then Nishino wouldn't have been interested for a while. I think perhaps after rejecting Satsuki he should have made a decision.


 
Well you can read the rest


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow nice summary blue, that was quick.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

I summarise it for him and he doesn't come back lol. Anyway Wu you still haven't told me which point you think was best, other than the one I said.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm kinda neuteral about the whole making decision thing, either way, I can see some pro's and con's to it.

Like if he made a decision - He will have a hard time facing the girls he's turned down, and the situation might make it abit hard for them. But it's the best way to put a solution the it, as dragging it would make everyone hurt more in the end

And if he didnt make a decision - Well, he can still be friends will everyone. And he dosent need to make a hard decision deciding which one he likes more, but it dosent make the situation any better on the long term of it.

Just my 2 cents, feel free to disagree.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

But if he doesn't make a decision, he is only gonna hurt everyone more in the long term.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Lingz, you say he can still be friends with them if he doesnt mak a choice. Do you really think the girl like being in that position, you think everythings gonna still be dandy? No, he needs to make a decision not just for himself but for them man.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, it's not fair on anyone just continually stringing them along.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, I think the way Manaka is thinking is that he's not really thinking about what will happen the day after, but just thinking about how everything is fine today, and he dosent want to change it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Which is understandable but a bit naive.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

And Stupid!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

^ I agree, but that's really what Manaka Junpei is all about, if he wasnt naive, then he would of made a decision earlier. But then again, that's probably just another feature why all the girl's fall for him.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

NO NO NO, the girls fall for him because this is a Manga, no real girl likes that type of guy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Lol so true


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

Haha, well if you say it like that, then Manaka is not making the choice 'cos this is a manga aswel  As soon as he makes the choice, then that means the manga will end. simple as that!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Ah! Nice one. Good come back, LOL

Okay, so nevermind, say they llike him for some legitimate reason(maybe there crazy?) what would you say then?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

Basically, IMO, he acknowledges them. He actually talks to them as a friend, and most importantly, he cares about them alot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

You don't think he cares a lot about them?


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmm. I don't want it to end but he must at least score. Poor guy. He has no back bone.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You don't think he cares a lot about them?



Huh? Is this post @me? Didn't I just say I think he cares alot about them?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Yo I34z1k, how far did you read, up to what chapter?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Blue miss read your post Lingz. dont trip


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah sorry man as Wu said I misread it


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

oh ok 

@Wushu What qualitys do you think the girls see in him then?


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 11, 2005)

Up to 144. I am busy with it now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok just to let you know there is another thread for discussing chapters 144 onwards. Because some of us don't read low quality scans.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

@I34z1k, okay cool, tell me what you think of it.

@Lingz, I think there Crazy, Nuts, and oh yeah Retarted.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

Haha, you just totally hate him don't you??


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 11, 2005)

Honestly, one of the better mangas I have read. But than again I have only read naruto and bleach. It is nice. Interesting story and gets me hooked. But he is so indecisive and that does annoy me sometimes. Is there any other unserious funny manga anyone can suggest to me so that I can read something else soon?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

@Lingz, lol kinda, but hey how is the main dude in that anime Honey & clover is he any better, I might watch that then.

@I34z1k, yo dude I cant recomend Open Sesame enough, the main dude's not a P**sy and hes a raw ass boxer, go check it out, the link for it is in the manga reading group.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Unserious funny manga? Has to be Love Hina. Fits the description perfectly.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh yeah Love Hina fits your discription better, read that if you want.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

@Wushu 

Main dude in Honey and Clover?? Hmmm

I'd say the show is centered around 5 friends that are currently at college, so each character out of the 5 is basically the main character of the show, but the guy who does all the narrative and stuff can be said as the main main guy. He's the kind of guy that's the "good guy" of shows. 
Really, do check it out. (Currently rewatching it again while waitin  for the next episode, lol)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Guys can we get back to Ichigo discussion now, not trying to be annoying. But as Val said yesterday, there is the fanclub if you want to go off topic


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok. So Love Hina and Open Sesame? I will start dwnlding them asap.Yay!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh ok, back to Ichigo then 

Btw, which FC is it  for all the off-topic discussions? New Ichigo FC?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah that one, post all the off topic stuff in there, Ill talk to you there Lingz.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

Any really but Ichigo FC is where most people are


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey guys, hope you've had a good time while i've been away (okay one day but who cares xD) anyway, i told blue about this, about meeting someone who is almost Satsuki down to a tee, was very interesting i can tell you, won't go off topic here


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

SasuRyu at what point do you think Manaka should have made a decision about who he likes?


----------



## hamham (Sep 11, 2005)

is this manga finished?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

In Japan? Yeah its done. But here, the Yanime Translation Group hasnt got to it yet.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 11, 2005)

hamham, yes it's finished. But no discussion above 144 is allowed in this discussion thread as there is another thread dedicated for that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh yeah SasuRyu, dont know where you went, but yeah give us the story, what happened?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2005)

SasuRyu just suddenly went offline on msn tonight. That was a few hours ago, haven't heard from him since. Could be the weather mucking up his internet again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh yeah? thats sucks, anyway post it up tomorrow SasuRyu, Alright Later you guys I gotta Bounce.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, I decided to check in. and you guys weren't even really talking about Ichigo.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

LOL, thats because everybodys off now, I wouldnt even be awake right now if it wernt for your bad ass pic for the Kozue FC.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 11, 2005)

lmao. thanx...it's only 9, why would you be in bed?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 11, 2005)

I go to sleep at 10, because I wake up at 4 every morning and Workout before school.

Oh yeah and what the hell does "lmao" mean, I see people post that everywhere.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 12, 2005)

laugh my ass off  <- see! his ass fell off...

wow! I usually go to bed around 2...I tried working out, and it only happened for about a week before I just stopped...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL, oh ok thanks, "see his ass fell off" LOL.

Oh yeah well Im planning on going into the Movies so I have to train everyday, anyways I got to go, talk to you later huh


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 12, 2005)

okay. lates.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 12, 2005)

O.o I never noticed there was a Mizusu and Mukai FC. I can't even find the FC thread.

~A little off topic~
Today at school's closing hour, when i was about to go home, I saw a girl crying by the payphone next to the door. I don't know who she is, i couldn't even see her face 'cause she was covering it with her hands. But the thing is that i wanted to go over to her and ask like "what's the matter?" or "are you ok?", but i didn't dare to. I didn't want her to reject my try to feel compassion and scream "get away!" to me.

I thought alot about it during the bus ride home, was i selfish? a coward? I think i at least should have given her a tissue... 

When i stepped of the bus, it started to rain. The sun was shining but it rained anyways. That's where i felt guilt for some reason, i timagined the rain represented her tears.

What should i have done?

~On topic~
*out of date* I have no clue what you're discussing, and as usual i'm too lazy to read.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Well basically we were discussing when Manaka should have made a decision.

Your situation was a difficult one. Some people would have liked you to comfort them. Others however will want to be left alone. I don't think there is any way you could have worked out what was the right thing to do.

There are links to all the Ichigo FC's in the Ichigo FC. Look at my first post. Lol you are co owner you know, I'm suprised you hadn't noticed.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 12, 2005)

I guess you're right...

I keeping myself to this thread all of the time (checks the graphic forum sometimes) 'cause this is where the discussions occur. Sorry, i will dedicate more time to the ichigo fc thread.

Hmm, i think he should've chosen nishino right after their 3day-trip. Their relationship was a little idle, but nishino wished for her to become his girlfriend again the 2nd night. But i still don't want him to choose anyone, if he does the story will end... *NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!*


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 12, 2005)

Whether someone wants to "be alone" or not doesn't matter, because really they want attention......really.  Even if they tell you to go away, it always makes them feel better that somebody out there cares how they feel.  

For me it's natural to go up to someone like that and casually and in a somewhat upbeat and carefree manner ask if she is ok and offer a tissue.  I found ( in my experience) that acting positive when approaching someone (no matter the case) usually helps them cheer up ("hey someone is happy to see me!").  Don't try to care too much with that father - daughter type puppy voice but with a equal level from friend to friend type demeanor.  

But Im really only shy with girls Im attracted to (emotionally), so doing this wouldn't scare me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally I think he should have made his choice just after he found out Satsuki liked him, when it was two girls he still had a chance to think abit more, but as soon as she entered the situation he should have made his choice, otherwise it just means more pain and problems, which it kinda has in a way


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Except that he was either still with Nishino or he had just split up with her.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

He was still with her, because she turned up at his school, thats when she first showed him her whistle routine, i personally think he should have just chose Nishino then


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Except that they never really saw each other much at that point. He didn't seem interested. Although Nishino is an original character there feelings didnt develop till late.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

That's true, what really was the wake up call for Manaka was when she said she wanted to study in France, that really shook him up


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah I guess you don't realise how much you care for someone until your about to lose them


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I can agree with that totally, been in that position, but he definatly needs to make his mind up soon


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Indeed he does I just really hope he does make a decision and ends up with someone.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I can really see him ending up like the film Misuzu sent him to see, everyone going their seperate ways, i thought he'd learnt from that film


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Yo guys whats up, trying to keep the disscusion going with just the two of you? Can I help? 

So as you guys probably know Ive read the end, but I wanna know who you guys think he will end up with by the way things are going now, not who you hope he gets with. Its intresting seeing others guys opinions. And just so you know, I wont spoil nothing.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I see him ending up with Toujo, as much as I don't like that, I hope its Nishino but it's gonna be Toujo ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Noooo it WILL be Nishino


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I see him ending up with Toujo, as much as I don't like that, I hope its Nishino but it's gonna be Toujo ing



LOL, this is not a spoiler, but what I thought in that period in time, but when I was reading I thought the same thing, I wanted him to end with her but I knew it was gonna be Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah well hopefully Toujou is the predictable choice so they choose a suprise ending and he gets with Nishino


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

Heres a suprise, Amachi, Manaka realises at the end that hes gay, okay so thats never gonna happen but it certainly would be a suprise


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah that would be cool, but not likely, again not spoiling nothing

Edit: Gay! LOL, you know what that be the perfect explanation why he was so indecisive, I might acually like him them, wait no, I dont like gay guys either, nevermind.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

That would be the ultimate suprise ending


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

Nothing wrong with gay guys, one of my best friends is gay and hes perfectly okay, does have some handy tips on how to impress girls which i'll be using in the next few days


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with gay guys, one of my best friends is gay and hes perfectly okay, does have some handy tips on how to impress girls which i'll be using in the next few days



LOL, yeah yeah I guess there good for that, but dont take it too hard, I mean if you were gay Id still be cool with it, but Im a christian so thats why, I dont hate gays or nothing.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh of course there isn't still it would be very suprising


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

I find that alot more girls get along with gay guys more then guys, but I personally can't treat a gay guy _exactly_ the same as a normal guy, but as a normal friend would be fine though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Why can't you treat them the same?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

I know what you mean Lingz, I always feel like there trying to hit on me, I guess Im atractive to gay guys or something.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

oh I never take it that badly, i just wonder why people find gay people so strange, they love in the same way, and if i were gay would i be any different? hell no, i'd be the same as the woman loving person i am now ^__^ and still the so called "resident expert of Ichigo"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you think every girl that talks to you is trying to hit on you?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

@wushu yeah, in a way. But It depends on the gay guy, if the gay guy if perfectly normal, then I can treat him like other friends but if he has all the qualities that make me question his gender, then I rather keep my distance with him.

Bluecheese, what are your thoughts on gay guys?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

Absolutly not, if a girl is trying to hit on me then i'm very suprised, and i do mean suprised


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Do you think every girl that talks to you is trying to hit on you?



Actually a lot of the time yeah, no Im just Jokeing, but If that was the case then it would be okay because Im most of the time trying to hit on them anyway.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Why do you keep your distance?

@Wu then why do you think gay guys try to hit on you?

I don't really have any thoughts on gay guys, they are just normal people and I don't believe in grouping people because of one particular quality.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

my friend who i told you about tried to hit on me once, i was quite shocked but ya just gotta say your not interested, i didn't think of him any differently and hes still a great friend


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

It just kind of grosses you out huh Lingz, but no, I dont care other than the fact that  its considerd a sin, but hell, I know I sin eveyday, why are my sins okay and his arent you know.


Edit: Alright 300 posts!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

It might be a sin to you but not to them. They are allowed different beliefs


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I honestly can't see the problem, if people want to live their life like that then thats fine by me, and usually the people are incredibly nice, in the end we all share the same feeling of love, just with different people


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Exactly Blue, another good point! Like I said Its all cool unless there hitin on me, (which they seem to always do, damn)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

A gay guy who is normal literally means a normal guy to me, I don't care about there love interest, nor do I want to be concerned, but a gay guy having the qualities of a female and such would make me feel slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

So how about if a girl your totally not interested in hits on you? How do you feel about that? Is it the same?

@lingz What about women acting like men?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

but if you look at yourself i think you'd be hard pushed to say you have no female qualities at all, i do, mainly coz my dad left when i was very young and my mum was the one who raised me alone, but i honestly think if they are nice then whats the problem?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> So how about if a girl your totally not interested in hits on you? How do you feel about that? Is it the same?



Like say they're butt ugly? Actually yeah. But with gays it usually just gives me a creepy feeling, but that?s just my feeling, I know intellectually that its the same.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok sorry if I seem argumentive. Just people disliking someone because they are gay is one of the things I absolutely cannot stand.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I totally agree with blue, whoever they like they are still human beings just like you and me, and just because they like men rather than women, I don't see why that should change your opinion of them, you get the sterotypical "gay guys" on tv and stuff but in real life you'd be hard pushed to actually work out if a person is gay or not usually


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

@SasuRyu I don't quite mean female qualities like that as such. What I meant was for the particular gay guy to go over the top and doing stuff that a _normal_ guy would never do. I.E wear lipstick, shave legs, flirt with guys ETC

Blue, I can be friends with woman acting like men, aslong as they don;t go over the top again.

Ok, I sound unbelivably picky with friends, but I can't honestly recall anyone I've met that have not looked at gay people (not the normal gay) with *absolutely* no other persepctives. We're humans after all.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ok sorry if I seem argumentive. Just people disliking someone because they are gay is one of the things I absolutely cannot stand.



 Oh yeah I know what you mean, that?s what I hate too, I mean its like they?re just predjustice, if you don?t have a good reason and I mean good, for disliking someone, then your just being ignorant.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Exactly in the same way do you like being stereotyped because you like anime?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I see what you mean, so cross dresser's, while i do find them slightly odd, if its what they want to do they good luck to them, I wouldn't hold it against them, being stereotyped is the worst feeling ever, of course i was the stereotypical geek of the school for years


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Exactly in the same way do you like being stereotyped because you like anime?


Well I never have been but yeah I know exactly what you mean.

And yeah SasuRyu, Even if you think somethings wrong, like Crossdressing, you dont hold it against them in other areas of life.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

Sterotypical by watching anime? You're talking to me right?

Well, not really, I just enjoy anime. I'm not a person that get's easily influenced by others, and I don't particularly like to change my own personality to suit others, yep, call me arrogant!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Ah fair enough well people do think your weird. Cos they just don't understand. Anyway we have gone off topic again.

@lingz Why should you change to suit others?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I get it all the time, haha you watch cartoon porn, really really gets on my nerves, especially when they see my ichigo collection, they wont accept the drama and romance in it, just the panties


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah at first glance Ichigo does look a bit like that.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

Generally people around me seem to change to suit others, while I don't like to.  Anyway, shall we all go to the FC to carry on seeing this is off topic?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't really care the only reason I say it is it stops actual ichigo discussion ever coming here.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

sorry for creating the post that led to the off topic-ness, oh and level up


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

"haha you watch cartoon porn" LOL hahaha

Anyways I was probably the guy who picked on you in high school SasuRyu, I was like I guess you could say in the "cool group" And on occasion I would make fun of people.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Nah SasuRyu wern't your fault it wasn't really off topic at the time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay so what were we talking about?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

It's either non of our faults, or all of our faults 
Anyway, Wushu, that's what I'm talking about being in the cool group, people change themselves to fit in, while I like to be true to myself. Anyway, FC??


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

about who we think Manaka will end up with i think, coz i say Amachi


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> about who we think Manaka will end up with i think, coz i say Amachi


LOL hahaha, yeah there were seeming to get along good there after they both got dumped.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

oh i dunno, Manaka was pretty happy to be shot of him by the time he finally walked away


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought that was pretty cool, I was hoping those guys would become friends


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I like them as rivals, provides for much more entertaining scenes of Amachi being made a fool of


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Awww yeah I guess, but thought he'd be cooler if he made a cool friend, no but Id thought that he would teach him how to treat a girl, since Amchi seems to have plenty experience. And he would make a decision and stop pissing me off.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

How would want Amachi to teach them how to treat anyone?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> How would want Amachi to teach them how to treat anyone?


Huh? what do you mean?


Edit: and by the way Lingz, I went to the FC and you werent there, where the hell are you!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

The way he does now, hes an idiot and it suits him so well, hes the guy you love to hate but can't help but laugh at


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Exactly I don't want him to teach Manaka how to be hated


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

> hes the guy you love to hate but can't help but laugh at



There you go, I belive in that theory all the way, they make you want to read just to hate them some more

Edit: Whoa, 300 post and 200 page in the same day.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

It's like Komiyama, hes not liked near as much by the people in the manga yet most people reading love him, coz hes just a brilliant character


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah but would you like him if you met him in real life?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 12, 2005)

Righto, as I'm totally lost with the discussion anyway, and another ep. of Hachikuro came out (^_^), I'll be off, see you guys.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, Okay so both of you guys think hes gonna end up with toujou? Well then what do you think is gonna happen to the other girls do you think they will end up alone?

Edit: Who Blue? Amachi or Octopus?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Nooo he will end up with Nishino


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay then same question then Blue, what do you think is gonna happen to the other girls do you think they will end up alone?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Errr I dunno maybe they will all move on and find boyfriends. Maybe Amachi will end up with one of them


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh okay fair enough, well who did you mean up there when you said 





> Yeah but would you like him if you met him in real life?



Amachi or Octopus?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd really like Komiyama if i met him in real life


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

I meant Komi!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

He's the kind of friend you wouldnt ask for advice and be careful what you tell him, but he'd keep you entertained for sure xD


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Well me, Id probably just know Komiyama, and Amachi, Oosaka and Sotomura and I would all be cool friends.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Lol yeah but you wouldn't leave him alone with your girlfriend


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol yeah but you wouldn't leave him alone with your girlfriend



Who wouldnt you leave with your girlfriend?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Now now if Komi can get a girl anyone can


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Sasuke_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I'd probably be the one whos dreaming of all the nice girls with Komi coz i'd never be able to get them :sad



Nah no way SasuRyu, Id invite you in with Amachi, Sotomura, Oosaka and the gang.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

mineeeeeeee xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

oh no you dont


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

hah komi of course


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Huh? what are you guys tallking?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

okay you win this round, i still own 2000 and 3000 mwuahaha, komi is the best really


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Lol we were competing for 4000th post. So we deleted messages to make it 4000 post


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

hehe yeh we're kinda sad but it is like almost 2am here so ya know


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Lol I only wanted it cos SasuRyu told me he wanted it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL, oh I get it, LOL 
I couldnt figure out what the hell you guys were doing. LOL


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

and i'd have got it if it wasnt for you meddling kids


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Mwahahahaha had any ideas for the rpg lately?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

my brains been pretty off lately, but i had an idea that there could be a beauty contest, and the higher the girl you choose to enter ranks, the better prizes you win, thats pretty much the best i've thought of lately


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds interesting, care to elaborate?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey you guys what genre is the game gonna be? Adventure like golden sun or like that Ren'ai Love hina game.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

The fact were calling it an rpg kinda gives it away.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

well, the girls are judged in several different area's like , charm, cuteness, panties (yes panties) and so on, i wrote it down somewhere xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

And you choose which girl to support?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Well yeah but I just meant like maybe view wise, a top View like GS. And plus theres a lot of different RPG's


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 12, 2005)

well you choose which girl your gonna enter and equip her with everything she needs to win   right i'm off to bed, night people


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, those sort of details will be decided later. Right now we are just coming up with ideas. Once we have enough good ideas we will probably work on a basic script. Then technical details.

@SasuRyu

Sounds good man keep the ideas coming. We are gonna have to have a list of all ideas in the same place sometime.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh right its really late over there huh? Later SasukeRyuujin

@Blue, yeah yeah good idea, I just wanted to know how far you've gone with it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

It's 2am here and I believe he has school.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Whoa 2am?! It's 6pm here. Arent you gonna go to sleep too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

I may do soon, but I'm on holiday I usually stay up till around 4.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Jeez! 4am is what time I wake up, anyway cool


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah well I concentrate much better in evening


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey yo what's the usual time you guys log on, or you two at least, because with the time difference I get mixed up.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't really have a time. But I am generally always on from about 10 pm


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 12, 2005)

Sheesh, Whenever I get a chance.....usually 7 in the morning after my workout, then in the afternoon at 1 or 2 then again at night at around 9 to 10 for only about 2 mins each time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 12, 2005)

Yo Valentine, whats up, so your time is one hour ahead of mine right, what time is it over ther now?


And blue, what time does SasuRyu usualy get on?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 12, 2005)

SasuRyu is usually on evenings like me.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 12, 2005)

so what's going on here guys? I'm too lazy to read...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 13, 2005)

LOL, man Seiteki you hit the dead time everytime come here. Yeah it sucks for us over here in Cali, cause from 7pm on everybodys already gone. I think the high time is around 2 to 3pm our time.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 13, 2005)

hmm..on Monday's and wednesdays I'm at school at that time...and I'm usually doing homework the other days at that time. hmm...this sucks


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 13, 2005)

LOL, yeah Im hella busy during that time too, but usually it goes on to about 6pm, I make here most in of the time in between then.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 13, 2005)

on Monday's and wednesday's I don't get off school until 6...damn...I'll miss it completely on those days.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 13, 2005)

LOL, yeah that sucks, but try and make it as much as you can because we lost some of our regulars because of school and people spoilin. Anyways I gots to go, Later man.


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 13, 2005)

So has this thread become like a general deisscussion since the manga endded?


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 13, 2005)

this thread is the discussion for only the chapters that have been released by Yanime...which up to 143, anything after that belongs in the other discussion thread.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 13, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> So has this thread become like a general deisscussion since the manga endded?



LOL, no we just go off topic sometimes because we all know each other.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

So there's nothing to talk about? Hmm...
Then i'll ask something: You guys have any stocks i could put in a sig, from ichigo ofcourse. (mainly of Nishino )


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmmm i can probably get you come stocks SkriK, might take awhile, i'm so shattered from school


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

Shattered? Something happened? (sorry if you've said it before)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

oh its nothing bad, just really tired from 4 history lessons in a row, 4 hours of history with no break, can you imagine what its like, i feel like i just wanna sleep xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah finally got your name changed. What can we shorten it too now?

I have a question for you guys, if you could take qualities from each girl in Ichigo to make (what you think) is the perfect girl for Manaka what would you choose?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm Nishino's cute factor, Toujo's interests and Satsuki's body and a lil of her daring, I think that might be a very good girl for him, can my new name even be shortened anymore


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll say just Nishino. Seriously, she's perfect. Though she's not if she's going to travel all the way over to France just to study.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah it could but SasuRyu is fine. You would only take things from the 3 main girls? What about Kozue's interest in films.

Lol SkriK you truly are the Nishino fanatic


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I could take alot more but then you might aswell keep one of the girls, didn't know Kozue was included but yeh add her film interests and ecchi mind


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Take your pick from any girl in Ichigo


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you even have to ask? Nishino  
off topic: why are girls so damn stubbon


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 13, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> off topic: why are girls so damn stubbon


Wow, how come can a guy answer that question??


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiiiishino!  

~Off topic~
Stubborn? Hmmm... instinct.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

I meant put together qualities from any girl in Ichigo to make the perfect girl for Manaka

Hero!!!!! Where have you been? How are you doing man?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I meant put together qualities from any girl in Ichigo to make the perfect girl for Manaka


Still Nishino!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

oh just some girl that won't accept i was joking with her, getting right on my nerves, instinct yeh, case closed xD
@blue, ohhhhh i see what you mean now, just creating the perfect girl again


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol SkriK, if I asked the same question but for you instead of Manaka would you still say Nishino?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

O.O If I were to meet a girl like Nishino, i would fall in love at first sight. Me as a manga character: Hell yeah!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm, I might make us into manga character's, already done myself so hey no reason why i can't do you guys, what you all think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol how did I guess. SasuRyu, how you gonna do that?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

well i get you all to give me a description of what you look like then i draw you all in Manga form, make it into a pic titled the ichigo gang


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds awesome!

*Desription*
Hairstyle: Upright front hair, ruffled on top.
Body: Slight musculin (doing workout once in a while)
Face: Allways smiling. (cried when satsuki was gonna leave, and when nishino cried)
Clothing: Jeans, Skate-ish T-shirt.

Edit: Skate-ish...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

I have the perfect plan for drawing you guys, all of your will have special added extra's taking into consideration what you like, so for Val i'll make him into a lil manga boxer


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

So out of interest what would you do with me?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Well you the trickiest one, seeing as your like a leader i think i'd give you a cape and a genius like look on your face, maybe something along those lines


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't see how I am like a leader


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

Do i dare to ask about me?

Blue, you have a kind of leader-ish style.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

You well i first saw you being with an inflateable Nishino, but then i switched it with a cuddly plush Nishino, your eyes like big hearts looking at it


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Lol ok if you say so


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

I have Elfen Lied downloaded haven't watched it yet though. I'll make that my next anime.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 13, 2005)

Hero kun, you think Elfen Lied is the best anime? What did you see in it that makes it your best anime?

I thought it was good, but abiit on the dark side, the story concept is original but told in a very nice way. 

I would say, for the ideal girl for Manaka would be Nishinos personality, Toujo's interest in movies, a cross between Toujo and Saksuki for the figure and a blend of Nishino's cuteness with Satsuki's "open" personality.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Hero, you'd be like a lil Link with your Master sword and Hylian sheild  knew how i'd draw you right from the start xD

If you wanna be in the picture though you gotta tell me what you look like, just like SkriK and blue already have, oh and an interest would be handy too


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 13, 2005)

@~lingz~
I like Elfen Lied because of the plot. It contains a lot of good quality that I really like. Love, care, protecting, acknowledge each other existence and family. The way the anime put this category, it's just genius.

@SasuRyu
Well, I like playing Zelda. I don't know have an interes towards something, but you can say that I'm very interested in girls. 

And I like Toujou the best.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm i got the perfect idea now *giggles madly*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Until I ruined it lol. But your still doing it so it doesn't matter


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 13, 2005)

Now I'm very curious:amazed


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

well you didn't really ruin it blue, hero just has to make some comprimises in the picture *holds copy of twilight princess infront of his face* he'll do that just fine


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok I just pointed out something, you gonna tell them what your gonna do?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm yeh might aswell, now SkriK has his little Nishino doll, so i'm gonna have you attacking him for the doll


----------



## SkriK (Sep 13, 2005)

So we're gonna be enemies in this?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think so, he just wants your Nishino doll


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't think so, he just wants your Nishino doll



exactly what i was thinking, all just friends but who wouldn't want that doll


----------



## Rendan (Sep 13, 2005)

Man this is hilarious, i thought you were going to be talking about the manga.....

<.<  >.>


*wants to appear in that skectch too!!*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 13, 2005)

Your gonna have to tell him what you look like or send him a pic if you wanna be in.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

argh i made myself slightly fatter than i planned, oh well, easily changed ^__^ and yeh i'll need a description for an accurate style of drawing


----------



## Rendan (Sep 13, 2005)

ok, wait a sec


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

One down, 4 to go on the first picture


----------



## Rendan (Sep 13, 2005)

hope its usefull 


Now i have to go away,*tomorrow i have a zoology exam* but i'll be waiting for that sketch  D


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll see what i can do Rendan, might be awhile coz i'm like uber busy with school and stuff, but i'll get it done definatly ^__^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Whoa, awwww man I missed everything here. Yo SasuRyu, Can I be in that drawing too? Ill give you a discription....

Brown kinda spiked foward hair, 5'9, Medium build, Muscular Martial Artist.

Do I get a Weird Theme too?


----------



## Rendan (Sep 14, 2005)

lol, that's going to be funny! I want to be doing something with Satsuki!! 

No problem dude, we're full of patience, first you have to finish your school stuff...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Wu I think he already has something planned for you.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh was up Blue, oh yeah he does? Do you know what it is? I just posted that cause I didnt see him say anything about it. Looks like some regulars came back yesterday huh?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes i do have something very good planned for you wu kukukuku


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Yes i do have something very good planned for you wu kukukuku



kukukuku? Oh great. 

So did you need that discription?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

oh yes description has been noted and i'll be starting on the rest of the drawing later on tonight, hmm i'm getting away with loads being on the forums at school xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Yes i do have something very good planned for you wu kukukuku


 
Not at school today?

Lol nevermind


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Your at school?! No wonder, I thought I never saw you on at this time.

Whoa SasuRyu, And I pictured you as the good little boy, lol, nice going.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Whoa SasuRyu, And I pictured you as the good little boy, lol, nice going.



*is on the floor crying with laughter* me, a good little boy, your so far from the truth, hey I might be a prefect but i have to be the worst one ever


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

So what are you supposed to be doing?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh some research on Nazi Germany, done that but then i'm supposed to start an essay and I really can't be bothered


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Whats a prefect? And yeah what are you supposed to be doing?


Edit: Oh okay.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Prefect basically is like someone whos in the last year of school and who is seen as a role modal and an ideal student, i'm meant to be looking after year 11 and have lots of responsibility, well "supposed to"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I was a prefect in year 11, completely pointless. I was supposed to look after year 7's occasionly and help at school events. Never did anything though. Anyway guys were getting off topic again.

Wu you could answer my last discussion question from yesterday.

If you could take characteristics of ANY girl in Ichigo to make the perfect girl for Manaka, what would you choose?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh okay, I never heard that word before, anyways so right now no one can bother you? Whoa you got it made. Did you do the esay already?

Edit: @Blue, what characteristics would I choose? That the girls have?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

well kinda made you could say and nah, haven't done the essay, schools over at half past so wootage, I still stick by my original perfect girl idea


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I meant you can choose particular bits from different girls. As an example it could ne Nishino's personality, Toujou's clever mind, Satsuki's body. You get the idea


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

lol, Wootage, ha I still laugh evertime I hear that word.

Anyways I would choose Misuzu's Free will, the way she says what?s going down without sugarcoating it, is hella cool, I like her the same amount that I like Nishino, Also her leadership abilities. I would take Satsuki's Athleticism, And also the way she can just chill and talk, I mean a girl who I got a lot in common with. Nishino's cuteness and the way she knows what she wants. And Toujous Intelligence. Uhh that?s kinda all I can think of right now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I think having Nishino's cuteness and hair colour, Toujo's wits and intellgence, Satsuki's body and hair length, and Kozue's interest in films and aspects of her ecchi mind, now how about that


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Blue, did you already say what you would choose?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Er no, I would choose Toujou's intelligence. Kozue's interest in films. Nishino's cooking skills. Misuzu's upfrontness (only so she would confess). Nishino's cuteness. Oh and Chinami's....... Only kidding.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Kozue's interest in films



So wait, are we choosing the perfect girl for Manaka or ourselves?
Cause mine was for myself, not that Loser, that was too good a girl for him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Manaka a loser, please explain why you consider him a loser wu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh come on SasuRyu, you should at least know what I think about him by now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

What that he's a loser for not being able to make his mind up about who he wants to be with?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL, dont worry about it SasuRyu, I was just joking, anyway who was it for, him or us?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If you could take characteristics of ANY girl in Ichigo to make the perfect girl *for Manaka*, what would you choose?


 
Take a look


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry but i'm dumb *goes back to drawing*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

hasnt Wushu alaways hated Manaka from the start?  

Anyway, what's this about on the prefects? I'm currently one, it's pretty pointless I'd say.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Take a look



Oh okay sorry, anyway I revise it then.

Edit: @lingz, See there you go, finally somebody who knows me, lol.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Wu I think he already has something planned for you.



What? you know what he has planed?

What i'm supposed to be doing? I want to know!! 




*this thread rules*


Edit: Sorry i get off topic, uz i didn' t read the current one...

Anyway, The perfect girl to manaka is a mix between nishino and Toujo, i think Satsuki does not match to much to him....*but is perfect for me, lool*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha, I still think you should give Manaka a try, he's not as bad as you think really. I'm at school now, teacher keeps staring at my monitor!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

No Manaka isn't that bad. He is indecisive but he has to be for the manga to continue.

@Rendan I know unless he has changed it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Alright for Manaka this time.

Misuzu's Argumentative ness and pushiness, Satsuki's Violet ness, Chinami's Cheating, and ummm, my hatred for him.

There you go, finally somebody he deserves.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol fair enough if that is what you think.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't really see any Misuzu qualities in Manaka, and I don't see how the violence of Satsuki comes in? Where you getting this from Wushu?

Got to run now, my free period is over, got lessons.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Cos he hates Manaka he picked a horrible girl


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I can't really see any Misuzu qualities in Manaka, and I don't see how the violence of Satsuki comes in? Where you getting this from Wushu?



Huh? What do you mean? I posted whom I think his perfect girl should be.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm sorry but i disagree totally with your view of Manaka wu, his position is an awful one and if you were in that position i'm sure you might have some trouble, i've been in a similar situation and i can tell you its hell, your opinion is fine but thats just mine


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Its no big deal SasuRyu, I know what your talking about, but still I feel hes being a bit of a wimp. Anyways, how long do you have on that computer?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

He is at home now. Would you rather then he wasn't a wimp and the manga was over in 4 volumes?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm back at home now so as much time as i want


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

See! thats the only reason I tolerate him, if it wernt for his baby ness, we'd have no Ichigo.

@SasuRyu, oh ok cool, man how do you know all this Blue?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah that's why he is alright. He has to be like that, it is what Ichigo is all about.

I know all this cos I speak to him on msn. Either that or i'm psychic. Take your pick.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Ichigosuki leader for ya xD and personally I like Manaka but maybe thats because he's not the coolest kid around and hes actually pretty normal


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah and he does try his best. Just a little clueless.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 14, 2005)

~Perfect girl for Manaka~
Nishino!!

~Perfect girl for me~
Nishino!

Manaka is a good guy. that's all there is.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Reason hes probably clueless is the fact that he was a so called "loser" for most of his earlier school life, when your treated like that and never have any girls interested in you its hard to get used to girls being interested, so he really doesn't know what to do and hes desperatly trying to make ends meet


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> ~Perfect girl for Manaka~
> Nishino!!
> 
> ~Perfect girl for me~
> ...


:amazed Is SkriK Manaka in disguise?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Reason hes probably clueless is the fact that he was a so called "loser" for most of his earlier school life, when your treated like that and never have any girls interested in you its hard to get used to girls being interested, so he really doesn't know what to do and hes desperatly trying to make ends meet



You know what sasuryu, I agree with ya on that one, good point.

but still, hes had three years to learn by now


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> :amazed Is SkriK Manaka in disguise?



No way, if SkriK was Manaka the series would have been over the moment he started going out with Nishino, the dedication is amazing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol oh yeah I forgot. Maybe he just wants to be in a manga a little bit longer.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm thats a plausable theory, drawn your head SkriK, the picture isn't going bad at the moment


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

The truth is out SkriK come on admit it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Huh? what are you guys talking about? I dont get it


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Read all the posts including from last page.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

I did



> Maybe he just wants to be in a manga a little bit longer.


who does?


> drawn your head SkriK, the picture isn't going bad at the moment


What Picture? How can you draw your own head?


> The truth is out SkriK come on admit it.


Whats the truth?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

1) SkriK
2) the whole picture i'm drawing, i've drawn his head
3) that SkriK is Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> SkriK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cos SkriK thinks the same for both Manaka and himself I said that. 

The picture is the drawing of all of us SasuRyu is doing.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh, you mean the picture you said you'd draw yesterday.

Edit: Oh okay I get it, my bad guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol the one and only


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

yes indeedy


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh okay my bad guys, anyway where is Skirk? did he log off?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Still on as far as I can see, he just doesn't want to admit who he is  seriously though hes probably just viewing other threads


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

He's coming up with cover. Scared now the truth is out.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh yeah propably huh.

Okay so guys, the same question blue asked, but for yoursevles. What Qualitys would you pick to make the prefect girl?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 14, 2005)

^^ what can i say.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol did actually ask that.

For me Toujou's intelligence, Nishino's personality and looks either Nishino or Toujou.

So you don't deny it SkriK?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

For me, Nishino's looks again, Kozue's interest in what I like and Nishino's personality, thats pretty much all i ask for


----------



## SkriK (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Okay so guys, the same question blue asked, but for yoursevles. What Qualitys would you pick to make the prefect girl?


Nishino as a human.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Nishino as a human.




LOL, HAHAHAHA


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol your still ignoring whether your Manaka in disguise


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay I got question for you Manaka Defenders, if say you were in the manga and you liked Nishino(which is a given anyway) and she liked you and Manaka both, what would you do? Would you sit back and wait for three years like Manaka or would you go for her?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i'd take awhile so i could get to know her, i wouldn't run straight in, but i wouldn't wait for quite as long, but we wouldn't have the same problems as Manaka has, or would we?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

What do you mean by same problems, 3 different girls? Also say Manaka was your friend.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

So we all have the same problems, right now if Manaka was a friend and he really liked Nishino and only Nishino then of course I wouldn't go for her even if i did like her, I'd definatly pick the girl who i like though and tell the other one i'm not interested


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

But he doesn't just like Nishino, he has several girls he likes.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Exactly as blue said, and say she liked you as well, and made advancements toward you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah but we like Nishino more, Manaka doesn't


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah so what would you do?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I would get with Nishino


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd talk about it with Manaka first, coz we know how he reacted when he thought she was going out with Higure


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh if I was Manaka's friend, talk to Manaka first yeah.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, what if he said, "stay away shes my women"  or something like that and you saw he was hurting her by not making a decision. What would you do? Remmeber she likes you the same amount.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i'd tell him that he's hurting her, make him see the truth, if he couldn't choose after that then i'd make some advances, but I wouldn't want to hurt my friend


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

^ agree with the above post.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

You would tell him he's hurting her? Remember its not like he likes her more, or she likes him more, or even he saw her first, You guys are on the same ground, your rivels, your even at the moment, and you would help the enemy?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

I won't try and make Nishino's impression of Manaka worse, and stir things up as that would just be unfair and against the rules, I'd just let Nishino decide, and if manaka was a close friend of mine, and I could tell Manaka was more in love with her then me, I will probably give up on it. But then again, if I had no relation with Manaka at all, and we were simply rivals, I would try my best to be with Nishino, even if I don't end up with her, I can still be friends with her !


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I would never put a girl or my own emotions over my friend, i wouldn't see him as an enemy, and it's not about who likes who more, if he likes her then i'm not gonna practically steal her away from him without first telling him what hes doing to her


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

> But then again, if I had no relation with Manaka at all, and we were simply rivals, I would try my best to be with Nishino, even if I don't end up with her, I can still be friends with her !



There you go, what I meant was you just knew Manaka, not close friends.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> if he likes her then i'm not gonna practically steal her away from him without first telling him what hes doing to her


Yeah right thats not what I meant,  I would tell him first too, if he was my close friend.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> what I meant was you just knew Manaka, not close friends.



Now that you put it that way of course i'd make advances on her, you made it out that Manaka was a friend, not someone you just know and who obviously has the hots for her, i get ya now


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

If I wasn't friends with him then I would try and be with Nishino. I agree with SasuRyu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Now that you put it that way of course i'd make advances on her, you made it out that Manaka was a friend, not someone you just know and who obviously has the hots for her, i get ya now



Yeah you guys took it the wrong way, my bad.

Yeah say he was just someone in your class you knew of him, maybe even sit next to him, but you wouldnt call yourselves friends. But you knew Nishino liked him the same amount as you. And you knew like you do now, that what hes going through is hard, and you understand. But you still arent really friends.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

If that was the case then i'd be alot more subtle and take my time with Nishino, say like spend an afternoon with her, not go racing into anything, maybe that way Manaka wouldn't be as hurt and might even see that Nishino is happy, after all he did say he never wanted her to stop smiling didn't he


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, I would say a classmate and a total stranger is a totally different situation.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> If that was the case then i'd be alot more subtle and take my time with Nishino, say like spend an afternoon with her, not go racing into anything, maybe that way Manaka wouldn't be as hurt and might even see that Nishino is happy, after all he did say he never wanted her to stop smiling didn't he



Yeah I agree, you dont have to race into things, but you wouldnt take 3 years would you? To go slow I would take a couple of weeks, maybe if she still has feelings for Manaka a couple of months.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

i'd take a few months, i don't like hurting anyone, friend or not so its kinda difficult for me, if i sensed that she still had alot of feelings for him and he still had for her i'd most likely try and pair the two up again, but if not then a few months should be sufficient


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah yeah thats cool

Off topicSasuRyu, man that Division has gone dead, the only division thats ever there is the 10th, oh yeah and I think you gotta update your sig again, you got pushed down to the 5th seat now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm gonna get rid of it completely, i really didn't like the way the seat system worked and it's easier just to be rid of it in my honest opinion ^__^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL yeah they kinda jacked you huh, lol
Well here's the new line up just in case your interested 

*Captian: Martyrn
Vice-Captain: kakashi_fangirl
3rd Seat: Norb
4th Seat: kakashie-sensei 
5th Seats: Moritsune, Sasuke_Ryuujin, and Shinigami_Isshin 
6th Seats: balerion, Potentialflip, and Mafioso11
7th Seat: DemonEyes and Quinn 
8th Seat: shinda and cinosweiv 
9th Seats: WushuStylist and Ilovenaruto
10th Seats: Setoshi?*


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

i don't really mind, i wasn't going to post much coz no one ever replied to me in teh thread, i'll just slip down the ranks and so on, i much prefer just chatting in other fc's and such, just weird how i was the 2nd member and the system was odd


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

The Late SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Ill just slip on down the ranks and so on and alas the legacy of the great sasuryu will be forever undone


LOL

Anyway, one more off topic, what bittorent do you use, cause mine only lets me download one file at a time, and Blues can do like way more.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I use normal bt, and since when was i ever "great", i've always maintained that i'm just ya average loser, but what i will say is i will never be undone, you can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

not just Blue, but nearly all bittorrent clients can do so except the shitty original one, lol.

I personally use bitcomet, it's easy, and very efficient. Another client I would reccomend is Azureus.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I use normal bt, and since when was i ever "great", i've always maintained that i'm just ya average loser, but what i will say is i will never be undone, you can't get rid of me that easily


LOL, I think I liked that Quote, I might put that in my sig, LOL




> not just Blue, but nearly all bittorrent clients can do so except the shitty original one, lol.
> 
> I personally use bitcomet, it's easy, and very efficient. Another client I would reccomend is Azureus.



So do you think I should use bitcomet or Azureus?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm full of quoteable quotes taken from erm quotes of some sort  yeh so back to the drawing ^__^


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Bitcomet


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

The Late MINDED SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I'm full of quoteable quotes taken from erm quotes of some sort  yeh so back to the drawing ^__^



LOL, hahahaha, that ones even better, lol


@Lingz, Okay Ill use bitcomet, have you tried them both?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, azureus is based on JAVA and I find it abit hard to get use to, bitcomet is alot easier to me, and it works fine so no reason to change.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

> The Late MINDED SasuRyu


Oh I see you don't much care for your safety, I'm not angry or annoyed, just slightly mad  (i'm no good at this being evil lark ing)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

@Lingz, Okay cool thanks for the info.

@SasuRyu, just LOL

@Everybody, okay question, how did you guys find out about Ichigo in the frist place?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i first saw this thread and thought it was about Kurosaki Ichigo, found out it wasn't so left it alone, then I saw Mecha TC's Satsuki pics and thought hey, looks quite interesting *cough* so i searched on google and it came up with Ichigo, started downloading and been a fan since


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I had just heard of the manga and gave it a try. One of the few people who knew it had nothing to do with Bleach.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Mecha TC ? LOL, you got pulled in by him too huh.

Well me I had just watched/Read Love Hina, and that was my first Love/Romance Series, and I liked it so I wanted to see more like that. I searched the web and found out about Ichigo100% the Anime, watched thought it was kinda cool, and then read the manga just to get the rest of the story, but I found out it was a hell of a lot more then what the Anime portrayed it as.

I found this site just searching the web for more Ichigo since I got caught up with Yanime, I started to read and y’all seemed pretty cool, so I followed you guys for a while and then joined last month.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I feel ashamed that i thought that at first, if i hadn't i'd have been reading the manga sooner coz this thread was still young when i first saw it, and at the time i was a bleacher ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Well at least you found it eventually


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Indeed and damn good to have found it, has been a mainstay in my favourite read's of all time since i started, its just so easy to get into but so damn hard to put down, or click away in the case of being on a computer


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol yeah. I wonder if it will ever get licensed. If it did would you buy it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I would buy it if it was licensed, but i don't see it being licensed anytime soon, just the same as Bleach won't be, mainly because of the content, though i don't know maybe it will be licensed soon and we'll all be shocked


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Probably not, Im not much of a Charity supporter type of guy, nor do I have the cash to spend.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Charity supporter? If my japanese is good enough I will buy it in Japanese. Why will it not ever be licensed, Love Hina and Chobits got licensed.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Thats what made me think it might be, i suppose it all depends on how popular it becomes in japan, i'd like to think it will be licensed and brought over to our shores, Viz would be most likely and they seem quite reliable in translations (forgetting jutsu names like The Art of Me and My Shadow all together)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah it will probably get lisenced but I have no Idea when, and I just dont have alot of money to buy something I've already read, thats why I'm on the computer now. But yeah some guys think its not right if you dont support the manga or whatever if you like it, thats what I meant.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I buy the Viz Naruto just to be able to read it in places where I can't take the many various parts of a PC  so i'd do the same for Ichigo


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah whenever I have the money I buy my favourite anime/manga. The translation of this though is likely to be terrible. So i will probably buy it in Japanese when I can actually read it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Bleach translations are generally quite faithful, although i have some nags with it, there are actually a few things that are translated better, but as for Naruto, well need i say more than "Evil Eye" and " The kid with the Moe Howard haircut belongs to us", hopefully Ichigo follows the translation lines of Bleach


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

> I buy the Viz Naruto just to be able to read it in places where I can't take the many various parts of a PC  so i'd do the same for Ichigo



Yeah SasuRyu I'd do the same if I had time to, usually whenever I?m out I don?t have time to read Manga, Even now I?m multitasking like crazy, Training, doing chorus, Studying, and trying to answer all of you at the same time. Also good point Blue about the Japanese versions, yeah even the fan subbers can only come so close to the original, so when you can read them, get it in Japanese.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Of course i'd buy the oringinals if i could read japanese coz you get the full experience, but it's nice to get something while you learn ^__^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

I got a question, this is the most successful Thread in the Konoha Library - Floor two, but whatever happened to that "thedemonfox" guy who created it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

most sucessfull indeed , yeh whatever did happen to the guy, hes a legend for starting the thread, maybe we should start a memorial to the legend that is "thedemonfox"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> most sucessfull indeed , yeh whatever did happen to the guy, hes a legend for starting the thread, maybe we should start a memorial to the legend that is "thedemonfox"



LOL, yeah yeah thats what I was thinking, I mean does he even know what he created? Im gonna go check that guys profile to see where hes at......

Whoa he was just here 5 days ago........but it looks like the last time he posted was.........jeez in March!

I wonder If he's seen this thread since he made it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

He's probably left the forums, but he's definatly created a thread thats gonna be hard to beat in the future, of course the popularity of the manga also has much to do with it, and the fact that its awesome


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol although there are max about 10 people who post in this thread. We just post a lot.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

yeh its amazing to think that such a small amount of people can post so much, i hope this goes on for a long time to come (once volume 17 is released then posts between the Yanime people will sky rocket) and i think it shall


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Who says anyones gonna beat it, If we never leave it will never die, hahahahaha!!!

No, but we should ask Blue, since he's been here since the page 5, maybe he might know.


Edit: Nevermind, Blue's here, he doesnt know anything.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

One post that just changed the course of forum history as we know it, I salute thee "thedemonfox"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

*Salute!*

*wonders what the hell we're doing*


Wow, just checked, that guy hasnt been here since page 1, he posted 4 times and then bounced.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Well Yanime won't finish translating for quite some time. So this thread is gonna continue hopefully.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

What will you all do after this Thread is dead and gone?

Im thinking Im a gonna get me a house up in the country, a nice wife and a dog named Petey.

But seriously, what are you guys gonna do, should we open up a thread for all the Ichigo Retirees?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> What will you all do after this Thread is dead and gone?


If it dies, i die too.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> If it dies, i die too.


Such commitment, I'll stand beside SkriK, this thread will be alive and kicking for as long as possible


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

We can't let this thread die...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

once again agreed, this thread is part of our daily lives and i wouldn't want it to go ever


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL, okay say it never dies, but if it did what would you all do, I mean on NF wise?


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

well, I'd probably go back to just checking my FC's and leaving...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd create a new thread and be start a new trend for all the Ichigo veterans ^__^


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

that sound slike a good idea


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Hopefully it will never have to happen, but just incase something bad happens to this thread we have a Plan B


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah SasuRyu thats what I said we should do too.



			
				Me said:
			
		

> But seriously, what are you guys gonna do, should we open up a thread for all the Ichigo Retirees?


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

yep...hopefully this thread will never die.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

It won't as long as i'm around to stop it, right i'll be back soon, keep talking guys, and wu i'm too dumb to use the scroll button


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know if your too dumb or just too lazy like me...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

So you didnt even see that I posted it?! Sigh.....Anyway Seiteki, how'd you find out about Ichigo?


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw the fanclubs for it and one day just decided to check it out. what about you?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Me? Well I posted this a while back......




			
				Me said:
			
		

> Well me I had just watched/Read Love Hina, and that was my first Love/Romance Series, and I liked it so I wanted to see more like that. I searched the web and found out about Ichigo100% the Anime, watched thought it was kinda cool, and then read the manga just to get the rest of the story, but I found out it was a hell of a lot more then what the Anime portrayed it as.
> 
> I found this site just searching the web for more Ichigo since I got caught up with Yanime, I started to read and y?all seemed pretty cool, so I followed you guys for a while and then joined last month.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

you joined this forum because of Ichigo, nice...yeah, I was disappointed by the anime, they left out a lot of stuff.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup, thats the only reason I joined. Yeah hella people hated the anime, I thought it was okay, but thats mainly cause I watched it first, what did you see first, the manga or the anime?


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

the manga...then I decided to watch the anime and see how it was...it was a bad idea


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw the anime first, only found it okay, but poor poor animation, bad music, and I felt I needed to see more after I finished the anime as it left hanging there, then I realised how nicethe oringial manga is compared to the anime. The manga not only has very nice artwork, but the anime completely wrecked the story by focusing it all on Toujo.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup, thats one thing I hated They focused all on Toujou



*Spoiler*: _Ending Spoiler_ 



aww fuck it, I couldnt make it stand out more. Happy now Lingz its gone.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm dumb and lazy, not seen the anime but I don't think i want to after hearing the comments from it, i don't want to ruin the fine standard set by the manga


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

how many episodes of the anime did you guys see. I only saw 12.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Erm, Wushu, that spoiler is too big. I think you should edit it a little and make it stand out so no one accidently clicks on it. Wushus spoiler is for the ending, so for anyone who hasnt seen it, dont click.

@SasuRyu, you not seen the anime at all?? I think you should regardless how bad it is, you can always laugh at the animation if you don't like it  Any reasons stopping you from not watching it apart from others comments?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah If you didnt see the Anime First, dont bother watching it at all. I've found that people who watch it first are pretty okay with it, but if you watch it afterward like Blue did then you'll hate it.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

yes, it would be a story killer...


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

It is a disappointment really...I had high hopes for the anime after reading the manga too.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd have to say the OVA is better quality. The animation for the TV is ridiculously funny though.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

There you go Lingz click it and see if it stands out more now. Hell, everybody click it.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

very nice...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Always find that the manga is usually much better than when its converted into an anime, naruto and bleach for example, and i don't think you could convey as much emotion as the author does in the manga with Ichigo


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Wushu, you're not mad or anything? Sounded like you wern't too happy 'cos I told you to change it -_-

Manga can hardly be worse then the anime, since manga is the original one, making the anime extremely hard to surpass the manga however good it has been adapted.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

The ones I find are hard to covert are the Love/Drama ones. Action Based ones acually come out quite nice, I liked Bleach and Naruto anime better then I ever did the Manga.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL, no Lingz I’m not mad, I was just frustrated because I kept trying to make it Stand out more, and it just kept getting worse.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

that's because they can have good animation to excentuate the fighting...and that is the basis of an action manga.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> The ones I find are hard to covert are the Love/Drama ones. Action Based ones acually come out quite nice, I liked Bleach and Naruto anime better then I ever did the Manga.



I only liked the fights of Naruto and Bleach better, and even then there were times when i prefered the manga, episode 133 of the Naruto anime was great but they lost some of the brilliant structure of the fight, and it was replaced by more power moves, love/drama type manga's would be hard to convert, but if done well could be incredibly moving, Ichigo could have been very moving and great if done well


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

I actually thought both Naruto and Bleach are better in manga, Naruto anime has too many fillers, recaps, flashbacks that kills the story and Bleach is pretty well adapted, but I enjoy reading the manga more for some reason. But then again, not many romance animes are even up par with the mangas. Heck, I can only think of one or two titles that I actually enjoyed the anime more, bleh!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Seiteki Kakashi said:
			
		

> that's because they can have good animation to excentuate the fighting...and that is the basis of an action manga.



Exactly, I hate trying to figure out what the hell is going on in those damn little boxes. Animes are much smoother with that.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, as I do admit fight scenes are generally better in anime, as the animation does execute nice fight scenes, and also the music is also a very important factor of the fight itself. One of the most memorable fight scenes in Naruto that the music played a major part in was when Sasuke decided to take Orochimaru on in the Chunnin Exam test, and the BG music "Strong and Strike" created a very upbeating moment for the scene.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

overall I prefer the mangas...but I like the Naruto anime more, for the fight scenes. but I am annoyed by how many fillers and flashbacks they throw in.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Yeah, as I do admit fight scenes are generally better in anime, as the animation does execute nice fight scenes, and also the music is also a very important factor of the fight itself. One of the most memorable fight scenes in Naruto that the music played a major part in was when Sasuke decided to take Orochimaru on in the Chunnin Exam test, and the BG music "Strong and Strike" created a very upbeating moment for the scene.



Agreed, you have to get the music spot on to create a good fight scene, heavy violence for the Naruto Vs Sasuke fight was a very wise choice,

*Spoiler*: _Part two spoilers_ 



When i was reading the Deidara Vs Gaara and the Chiyo/Sakura Vs Sasori fights I was always trying to imagine what the appropriate music would be for when its animated



my my quite off topic arn't we


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

everytime I chekc in your always off-topic...


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha.


*Spoiler*: _Re: part two_ 



I've always sensed that Sasori givesd me the same feeling as Orochimaru with that straight face of his, so I thought a Orochimaru theme would be nice  The Deidara vs gaara one, I would pick sadness and sorrow for when he started to lose 'cos he fell in his trap, that was a pretty nice scene.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Seiteki Kakashi said:
			
		

> everytime I chekc in your always off-topic... :lol:



 well erm yeh.....
anyway while on the topic of music, i have a question for you all, are there any parts of the Ichigo manga (up to chapter 143 of course) where you find a piece of music fits perfectly, if so where and what piece of music is it

I found that The Strokes-12:51 worked perfectly with any Nishino moment


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Is the strokes english music? (Sorry about the newbie question)

Hmm, how do you find it fit in with Nishino?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Give us a link or something, I wanna hear it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Link erm, I don't actually have a link but search "The Strokes- Room on Fire" and you should find it, it just fits her very well, always listening to it when I'm reading about Nishino
@Lingz I think the music is english and american, can't be too sure of that though


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay Im downloading it off of DC right now if ya'll wanna hear it, Ill give you a link.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 14, 2005)

What's discussing? I watched TV for 2 hours and got behind all.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

talking on music, the OP and ED for Ichigo TV was quite poor.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

LOL hahahaha, 

well, SasuRyu i can tell you right now that thats not an American Song, thats deffinatly English. LOL


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Like I said i didn't know what it was, too me its a song that i like  anyway anyone else got any other songs that fit in with certain parts/characters/scenes maybe?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't think of any songs for Ichigo, they're either too serious or too jolly -_-

~Off topic, but what's your favourite anime songs guys?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Whats the song name for it Wushu?



What do you mean?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Will of the Heart and Never meant to belong (both from the Bleach soundtrack) also fit in well with key Ichigo scenes i've found


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry wu, I thought you uploaded a song of your own, never knew it was the same one as SasuRyu's suggestion till I clicked on it.

Edit: Oh, oh! I thought of a song that is a bit ichigo, it's a song I kept listening to when I read Ichigo, so it reminds me of Ichigo, lol. And it's not too sad or jolly so it "kind of" fits.

Mikuni Shimokawa - Kanashimini Mekenaide

If anyone is interested, I can upload the song.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, oh okay that?s why you edited your post, I had to make up that quote from memory. 

So what'd you think of it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Anime songs, right well theres Heavy Violence, Strong and Strike and many others from Naruto, and the two i mentioned from Bleach, Orochimaru's fight theme is very good too


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

It's pretty good, although I'm not really into english songs.

@Sasuryu, Never meant to belong does fit with Ichigo, I can see where you're coming from! For all those emotion scenes, it would really enhance the dramatic effect of it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

@Lingz, Nah. you dont have to, Ill just get it off DC. You can if anyone else wants to hear it though.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll listen if you want, theres a naruto ending that works very well with Ichigo, trying to remember the name of it, i'll post the name when i remember

*Ima Made Nando Mo* thats the one


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you mean Sadness and sorrow?

I'll upload it for ya then


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

@SasuRyu, or do you mean Ryuusei - TiA


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Personally I think the cowboy bebop OST is really good. Sorry I went had to go round someone's house trying to fix their computer. But I come back and see you have barely mentioned Ichigo once.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes it is and yes wu I thought that one worked better with Ichigo than it did Naruto, thanks for reminding me ^__^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

@BlueCheese, LOL, no blue were talking about what songs go with Ichigo.

@SasuRyu, No prob man


----------



## SkriK (Sep 14, 2005)

My favorite is one from Gundam SEED, i don't remember the name (it was long O.o)


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 14, 2005)

so...what did I miss while I was gone?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I heard one Gundam seed song, but it definatly didn't go with Ichigo at all, unless it was the scene where Manaka and Yui were playing games xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh well I listen to music whenever I'm on computer so I don't think one song goes particularly well.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

@SasuRyu, Ima Made Nando Mo, you thought that went with it, that ones kinda wierd

@Lingz, Nice one man, good good song, Im going save that one.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

yes I have a weird sense of putting thinsg together, i just think it really worked with some of the scenes, especially comedy ones, maybe its just me coz i know i'm weird


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha. No problem 

I think most gundam songs don't fit, 'cos the songs consist of a general fastbbeat song, with the exceptions of one or two.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

No I know One gundam song that goes hella good with it. The name was.........  

* Find the Way by Mika Nakashima*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Find the way? That's the only song I can think of that goes with ichigo from gundam, just abit.

@SasuRyu, how did you find the song I uploaded?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ordinary Girl-Earshot*

Okay its another strange choice but the whole theme is about the guy wanting to be with an ordinary girl, and i don't see the girls he's got after him as being very ordinary
"doesn't really matter i'm alone now" good quote taken from the lyrics, works for when he was dumped by Nishino

@Lingz yeh good song, works well I find


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Find the Way by Mika Nakashima

Yo Skirk is that the one you were talking about?(if you havent already left)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes that is the SkriK who's in my picture along with me and Blue at the moment


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

> Yes that is the SkriK who's in my picture along with me and Blue at the moment



huh? do you mean youve drawn him already?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

^ That's what It sounds like, but still confused.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

yes i drew him earlier, moved on to hero now, i'm doing it in an order because i have plans for where each of the people will be and i'm doing it in the easiest way possible


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

^ Am I even included in the pic? lol

Meh, I'm normally the guy in the background of photos where nobody takes notice of.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

give me a description of your looks and one interest, your favourite interest lets say


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yo SasuRyu, you told Blue what the themes for the pics are and nobody else. Thats not fair, tell me too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Well tough he talks to me more than you guys


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Err...

I have black hair, currently is abit brown though, chinese, around 5'7/8, kind of skinny, quite long hair for a guy (abit longer then Manaka's), interested in CS, the online game, and animes of 'cause. 

You're average otaku on the street.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

afraid most are top secret, i'm just letting blue see for his approval to see everything is going right, so far he's seen the 2nd scan, if you want to know what its like ask him ;D


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Just seen the pic of SkriK, lol lol lol it's soooo cool.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

It's kinda cute even for me, but wait till hero's is done, now thats gonna look incredibly funny yet cute, wu's will too, lingz will look funny and val's too ^_^ all coming together nicely


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah it's looking good


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

while we're on the subject of drawings, who out of the usual gang in here would be the best in Ichigo, like say imagine you could pick one person from this thread to be in Ichigo, who would it be and how would they cope, mainly what would they do


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

SkriK! He could be Manaka's rival for Nishino


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh wow thats brilliant, you could see it now, Nishino would be walking towards Manaka and all of a sudden SkriK would jump out and hug her and be like " awww my Nishinooooooo" *smack* he'd be the Amachi for Nishino


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

lol yeah, but wait isn't SkriK Manaka already? Actually maybe he is Manaka's long lost twin.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

The Junpei twins, infamous lovers of Nishino, Manaka and SkriK Junpei


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yessss you wait the shock plot twist next volume


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

then that means that, Hero is that guy that Toujo ran into at the end of volume 16


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yessss, omg no need for spoilers me and SasurRyu are working out the ending by ourselves


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

and then Manaka and SkriK will cast aside their brotherly love and fight to the death for Nishino's love, and same with hero and amachi


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

And then Val the overprotective boxing cousin of Nishino comes and scares everyone


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Argh no not val, then val hulks up and starts rampaging through the city, who on earth can stop him? (anbu captain xD)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe Wu with his WushuStyle or whatever it is. It's a contrast of styles, but the real question is. Who is Wu after?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Wu disposes of val by using a gentle fist style attack, see's that his prize Satsuki is alone and moves in for the winnings


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh yeah SasuRyu, I forgot to say this before but just so you know Im white, or Caucasian, whatever you want to call it.


Edit: What? are you guys talking about me?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

But he gets distracted by the sight of Manaka and can't help but going over there and punching him


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

oh yeh thats kool with me, your skeletal drawing frame is up on my pad ready to be filled in  this enrages SasuRyu who floats over and creates water out of nowhere and begins pelting wu with it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But he gets distracted by the sight of Manaka and can't help but going over there and punching him



Yeah! Alright! Go Manga Me!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Suddenly Ichigo has turned into an all out brawl? I can see why were not creating romance stories.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Manga you was just owned by manga me ^__^ well your okay but coz i'm floating you cant catch me lol so with all around him in defeat or jumping up and down in wu's case, sasuryu gets cocky at his seeming victory, but out of the shadows steps a cloaked figure


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol your not giving me a choice here are you from your picture. Ok so manga me comes in and asks SasuRyu a hard question from Film trip one. He just can't resist being tsted on his knowledge.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

answers the question exclaiming how easy it is, but manga blue shouts "WRONG" and shows the evidence, in defeat and despair manga sasuryu falls to the ground


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Errr who does this leave left now?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Did you do Lingz yet?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

well wu is still around SkriK is okay and hero is too, lets have a 4 way bloody fight to the death, but over what? OH YEH AND LINGZ


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

OOO Lingz uses an attack he knows will work against me and SkriK. SPOILER ATTACK!!!!

It leaves Wu Hero and lingz


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

what about that "hyuugaVash" guy?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu gets up in a daze and is prompty flattened by wu, who then moves on to gang up on hero with lingz
Hello Boyz, Vash walks in from a side ally, I hope you don't mind but Toujo is mine *activations Byakugan Ichigo style*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> what about that "hyuugaVash" guy?


 
You spoiled the suprise entrance at the end!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Ohh, my bad.
Anyways
While all this is going on up in the heavens "thedemonfox" is sitting down laughing at all the Ignorant fools wasting there time fighting when he knows he put a time line on the World he created called Ichigo Thread, its time to die is soon to come.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

The world becomes like a screen *trigger battle music* HyuugaVash appears
Wu uses Pure strike, Vash takes 2 damage
Hero uses time slow, but it has no effect on Vash
Lingz uses knowledge blow, Vash takes 500 damage

Vash uses Byakugan Strawberry, wu takes 10,000 damage,hero takes 10,000 damage, lingz takes 10,000 damage, your party was beaten by Vash


----------



## Norb (Sep 14, 2005)

zOMFG 5 pages of almost spam =P
just some minor stuffs to try to associate other OST with ichigo 

if we're lucky, Yanime will release the next volume in a month [/sarcasm]


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Norb ^__^ thanks again for the ava and tag, we're just testing out power's we'd have if we were in manga form in ichigo, all down to my picture i'm drawing, and we have talked alot about ichigo today, just not now


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol shut up Norb we will keep it alive!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

speaking of volume 17, anyone got any idea when it will be released at all, no matter how vauge the idea is?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Erm maybe when it's done!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Erm maybe when it's done!


Komi would be proud of that reply indeed


----------



## Norb (Sep 14, 2005)

I mentioned a month... if we're lucky and ichigotards don't whine too much to yanime ppl :amazed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, last time it took ages cos of stupid Ichigotards


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Man you Guys have some Crazy Imaginations, and by the way have you guys ever heard of Jet Li, well that?s the same Style I practice, Wushu, along with Jeet Kune Do created by Bruce Lee.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I know it will be worth the wait, just can't wait to see exactly what happens and norb's ava is very cute


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Man you Guys have some Crazy Imaginations, and by the way have you guys ever heard of Jet Li, well that?s the Style I practice, along with Jeet Kune Do created by Bruce Lee.


 
I watched a really early Jet Li film a while back and damn it was so crap it was funny.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm waiting to see Unleashed, looks to be a great film, I remember he was brilliant in cradle 2 the grave


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Oi the FC is there for a reason


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I watched a really early Jet Li film a while back and damn it was so crap it was funny.


Yeah Hong Kong has a really small budget and so old movies look even older.
What film was it?



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to see Unleashed, looks to be a great film, I remember he was brilliant in cradle 2 the grave


You haven?t seen it? I watched it like a year ago, maybe it comes out later in the UK. Anyway yeah he?s a Brilliant Actor and Amazing Martial Artist.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't remember the name of it. Somehow I can imagine in my head Nishino being an amazing martial artist.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Haha. The last few pages crack me up, you guys really have weird imagination x_X

I've seen Unleashed, Jet Li's newest film. i found it abit insulting to watch actually, 'cos Jet Li was referred to as a "dog" as the film was partly racist towards the chinese, it was even banned in Hong Kong because of this reason -_-


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

Nishino? I see her as being a more of an all out brawler, Satsuki is kinda the martial artist I think, just slightly hot headed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Toujou is a boxer lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Toujou is a boxer lol


Now that I would pay to see, Toujo in the ring


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Nah I dont think so, now Satsuki I can imagine being an amazing martial artist.

Oh yeah and SasuRyu, I have that file "Unleashed" on my computer, If you want it I can send it to you or something.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

lol, toujo in the ring, love to see her climb out the tv.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I was being sarcastic. But Toujou in the ring? LOL we need a fanfic!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

someone say fanfic, i've done a few of them in my time, whats your plan for her and if i get some free time i'll cook something up, unleashed hmmm *drools*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> unleashed hmmm *drools*



LOL, in fact Ive got nearly all of Jet, Jackie, and Bruce's films on my PC.
If you want em say the word, Im only happy to share my Idols films.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't say no for sure, all very good actors and professional to the end


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Alright cool man, very true. Yeah I can start by sending you Unleashed and then any others. But you'd be better off Downloading Direct Connect and downloading them off me there or off of other people since the speeds are way faster. And Blue Before you say anything, yes the speeds are faster for most anything else besides those Videos.

Edit: My bad, totally off topic post, SasuRyu tell me what you want to do in the FC.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

gotcha, thanks for the tips, i should have a nice time watching soem great quality films


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

while we're on the to topic, Wushu: do you know if Rush Hour 3 will come out anytime? Seeing as you;re a jacky fan, you probably would know  The first 2 installments rocks


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

SasuRyu you have to come up sometime so we can watch lots of anime!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> while we're on the to topic, Wushu: do you know if Rush Hour 3 will come out anytime? Seeing as you;re a jacky fan, you probably would know  The first 2 installments rocks


Yeah those were the only films that I liked out of his more recent films, and with Rush Hour 3, I don’t even think they know what there doing, the original plans were for 2006, but now it may be held off a little later. But I don’t mind because I don’t want them to rush through it and ruin the only good US releases he’s had.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

I definatly will come up next year, i'll get the train down as i need a major anime fix xD okay its time for some well earned sleep  night guys


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

do you guys really know each other in real life??


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh yeah my bad the off topicness but SasuRyu for DC if you need any help finding the files or geting onto hubs, just let me know.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 14, 2005)

well we do sort of, never met but we live pretty close
thanks for the help wu, much appriciated, now its time for bed, night guys, going for the big 1k tommorrow :amazed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

But we speak on msn last few weeks. Also he can't save much anime on his computer so I need to show him what he is missing.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Ohhh right, night SasuRyu.

Haha, so what animes you planning on watching together? You should try Genshiken, otaku style


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah talk to ya Later SasuRyu.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Dunno he has only seen Bleach and Naruto plenty to choose from.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 14, 2005)

Righto, I'm off aswel, see ya guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Night man have good sleep


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 14, 2005)

Later Lingz, Ill probably take off here in a little bit too.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

Evening folks!
Is anybody awake/home? I guess there isn't much to talk about but, i have a question, offtopic.
A friend of mine has found intrest in a girl of the same age, as he did once before. The last gal he was intrested in was a friend of mine, i had no more intrest than being friends, but he didn't dare to talk to her so ofcourse he waited too long and one other friend "caught" her. He got kinda jelous and she felt sorry for him, i told her it's not you to blame because he was the one that were attracted. And now he has gotten intrested in another friend of mine, but this time i think i should tell him either he should really advance on her, atleast talk to her and get to know her (opposite what he did the first time), or should i tell him to just concider if he's really after that girl?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, tell him to go for the another girl. There is no point to wait for someone that is taken. The "first" girl will probably understand his choice.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

Whoa what does everybody think this thread is, a Love Advise Column? First Val now Skirk. Nah I?m just joking but I think the same, you should tell him to go for her. He doesn?t have to smother her though, just talking to her and getting to know her is good enough.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Whoa what does everybody think this thread is, a Love Advise Column?


Well, almost everything we discuss is love and relationships.

Really? I was planning on telling him like: "This time, you should approach her a little instead of just looking at her everytime you see her. If you don't you'll end up like last time."

Edit: Or maybe more like: "I don't really think you should do this, your feelings are too shallow." It's mostly in a personal view since i don't believe in love at first sight, so i might not say that.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 15, 2005)

The worse part is to know what to say to her.... And how to confess to her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

There you go skirk, exactly all he needs to do is approach her a little bit. Even if he ends up getting rejected in the end, you would have done the right thing because you helped him become stronger, getting over his fear. It’s always best to at least try and fail, then to never have tried at all.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, he's not in love with her, he's just intrested to get to know her and hope for something to develop. So i think there's no need to plan a confession just yet.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

Well no, I didnt say he was, I said for him to just approach her little bit.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Well no, I didnt say he was, I said for him to just approach her little bit.


Yeah, it was a reply to hero's post.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh okay, so what do you think? What do you think you're gonna do?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll tell him that this time, he should talk to her, get to know her not just watch her on a distance.

Edit: @hero -  you don't happen to have an Ichigo OVA or even a real episode in storage do you? i really feel like seeing one. I've seen to ep. 12 and 3 OVAs.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

Alright cool, and I think theres only 3 OVA's out right now man. You mean you want to see one that you've already watched.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 15, 2005)

I still have all Ichigo anime version storage in my harddisk. What do you need?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 15, 2005)

Man I haven't posted here in forever....yah skrik, tell the guy to just do it....Im was like that, I waited far too long.....but not this time! MWWWAAAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Sorry, pre-fight and pre-asking-a-girl-out jitters......

*ahem*

Yah, there are only 3 OAV's (I d/l'd it but haven't watched it yet).  They seem to come out monthly(??) in english subs. 

Hmmm, anyone feel like a friendly game of "guess the release date of Yanime's Ichigo 100%"?

Oh damn!! Death to Smoochy is on!!!  Yes!!  *runs off*


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> I still have all Ichigo anime version storage in my harddisk. What do you need?


Episode 13 and forward if possible.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 15, 2005)

There's no ep 13.... There are 12 episodes and 4 OVA inn all, but OVA #4 hasn't been release yet.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 15, 2005)

Are they ending the anime after the 4th OVA? Seems a bit short when do they finish? (In relation to the manga)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

Well uhhhh right now (the 3rd OVA) the're at the part where he sneaks into Nishino's School to return Yuu's notes for her. She helps him and stuff and he gets out, that?s basically the whole premise of the 3rd OVA right there.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 15, 2005)

So they are still a way back. You have any idea how many OVA's there will be?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

Well hero just said 4 in all, thats the first time Ive heard that, but they could probably end it without going all the way to the end like they did with Love Hina.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah but there miles off which is why I'm wondering about that. Love Hina Again ended it badly I hope they don't do it like that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 15, 2005)

LOL, you hope they don’t do it badly? The whole series was done badly, what difference would it make if the ending was bad.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

I meant I hope they don't end it before it actually ends!

Edit: I just noticed that there are 481 threads on this board, but this thread alone accounts for over a quarter of the posts.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I meant I hope they don't end it before it actually ends!
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that there are 481 threads on this board, but this thread alone accounts for over a quarter of the posts.



We all post too much thats why, backies who missed me   went over almost all the manga last night as i was so bored without the internet


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

Haha, theres something wrong with your internet isnt there? It seems to be always down.

Pick anythng interesting up from going through it again?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

i picked up alot as i was going through, infact gonna start a topic soon when everythings stable, and yeh my internet is a bunch of crap xD


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

Haha, yeah, you should start a topic when everyones back on


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Will do, i'll keep checking up on the thread coz i'm being made to clean my room


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Clean your room? Oh well, my room isn't clear at all right now. Computer parts lying about everywhere.

SasuRyu, you made it sounds like you wouldn't have internet for days. Glad to see your back


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

It was all the sky box updating, and i didn't think i'd be back for weeks, just glad i am back, while i was reading i focused mainly on Kozue, and exactly her personality, shes actually almost as smart as Toujo, is almost as cute as Nishino (almost but not quite) and has a body almost as "developed" shall we say as Satsuki, now forgive me if i'm wrong but shes like a jack of all trades and the all around girl in Ichigo, whereas the main 3 are like specialists Kozue is more all around but still with a unique factor, that being her ecchi-ness, just noticed it but you probably all did anyway


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Nearly as smart as Toujou? She was in the second group if I remember with Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Ahhh now i thought you'd mention that, however she used to be in class A, until Manaka showed up and made her go extremely nervous, she did badly in her favourite subject, so yes i do believe shes up there with Toujo in the brain department, she just gets incredibly distracted by her thoughts


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

I knew you would say that too! But what indication have we that she is at Toujou's standards?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

... *runs off to find evidence* maybe its just coz i'm a Kozuetard


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol I can see you have really thought this argument through.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

bah of course I have, I didn't think i'd be back this early, so I only got to deliver the basics, but rest asured I will come back with a more backed up and stronger argument ever in the next few days


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol fair enough. But I can see what your saying. So do you think she would be Manaka's favourite if she was there from the start?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm actually quite confident that she would be, if known from the begining, if he had the same impact on her then she could have been his perfect girl


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

You really think so? I dunno, I just don't really see it. Manaka has never shown any interest.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldnt really say she has a developed body as Satsuki, she looks more like a mini Toujo and abit of Yui.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Give him more time and less of the other girls and I can see him becoming more interested, they are pretty good with each other from what i saw


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I agree with lingz. Incidently I wonder what she will do now, now that she knows she has competition for Manaka.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, the fact that Kozue came in "after" the original four girls would make Manakas interest in her alot lower. By the time that manaka met Kozue, Manaka's heart is already filled with Both Toujo and Nishino (and maybe abit of Satsuki).


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

So do you think it would have been any different if she had been there from the start?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

I actually think she would hold a more special place in Manaka if she had appeared before or around the same time as the other girls. Although she would still probably not be the girl Manaka would chose in the end, I think she can make a much more important character if she didnt come in so late.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok, if Yui was interested in Manaka do you think she would have a chance (presuming he doesnt see her as a sister)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a different situation. Even if she didnt see her as a sister, he saw her as a kid 

How about you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmmm yeah I'm not sure. How much younger is she?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, actually, the age gap is pretty small, I think it's only 1-2 years, 3 years max but I doubt it's that big.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm reliably informed that it is just a year. Which isn't much especially as they get older.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

A year gap is pretty much nothing IMO. But the fact that they look at each other like a sibling is the real problem.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok so if they didnt do that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

A year's gap is sometimes the best thing to make up for maturity levels and "reliably informed" wonder who that was


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

So what your thoughts on Yui SasuRyu?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

ahhh Yui, well i did think there was a chance between them at some points, namely the hide and seek game and when they were on the train together, but they are too close as a brother and sister like relationship, theres a girl who i'm like sisters with, shes told me she fancies me but shes too much like a little sister to me so i can never change that, so sorry Yui but your not the girl for Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

That's why I was saying hypothetically if they were friends like the others. But yeah the park moment was there most closest moment we know of.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

Haha. That's very true, I thought Yui would kick in at some point, but then the idea didnt last long, I think even Kozue stands a bigger chance compared to Yui. Somehow, I always have a feeling that Yui is extra chubby just to show that shes younger then Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh of course Yui has no chance, no way in hell would Manaka ever pick her.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Yui is basically Manaka's link to Nishino, an advisor( not a great one but hey) and his little sister, theres no room for girlfriend in that list ;D


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol I love how Yui tries to get them together. Go Yui!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the guy who wants Yui, treating Manaka like he is royalty, so hillarious


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol she should be with someone. Maybe she will end up with Amachi lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Please no, Amachi deserves to end up with Satsuki or alone, no other say in the matter *starts the Anti Amachi FC*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

^ That just sounded abit harsh on Satsuki. Satsuki deserves someone better then Amachi, she's a really nice girl actually, just expresses her love in a rather unusual and slightly off-putting way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah and messes with other peoples lives.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Amachi deserves to be alone, but he'll end up with someone like Satsuki, its been hinted subtlely quite alot unfortunatly, bah damn that fool


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

It could happen. But Amachi always has girls round him so if he don't want to be alone it's easy


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

hes a good actor i'll give him that


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol, do you think he will go back to posing for all the girls?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes and they all fall for him like suckers, really gets on my nerves


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Why do girls like guys like that?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Its because of his looks, most of his followers are probably the shallow types of girl who love nothing more than to prance next to a good looking guy, no offence but you get what i mean


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I know, same with guys though really.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 16, 2005)

There's two main reasons why Amachi type guys get all the girls. (IMO, but I see alot of these guys at the school I attend)

1. His looks
2. He's good with girls'.

First reason is very self explanatory, your born with how you look, so just call him lucky. Second normally comes with the first reason, as it's easier to be good with girls if you're good looking. I guess  being good with them means being popular.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

yup i totally agree man, guys like Komiyama before he got with Chinami


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

He's still like that though isn't he? He's only with Chinami for her looks.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

I honestly believe that hes with her for more really, I'm tempted to say he really does have strong feelings for her


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

But if that was the case why was he after every girl that looked good?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

thats the thing "was" look at him now and he seems just love struck completely, forget aya chan or tsuukie, its all his chin chin


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah but we haven't really had proof yet have we.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

i suppose your right, i just want to believe that Komi has found his girl, even if she is that annoying little brat


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol I bet they split up next volume. Then we will get the old Komi back.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

While i'd be saddened to see that, i'd also be happy coz we'd get to see more octopus impressions from the master that is Komi


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol I wonder who Komi will win over next.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunno but i expect to see Sotomura walking away with their sensai


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol it would be great if they did split up and then Chinami was alone and Komi found someone.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

that would be amazing, or if Chinami ended up with Amachi, they would deserve each other mwuahahaha


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol nooo they should be alone


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

but them being together would probably cause large amounts of pain, Amachi always being followed by girls not giving Chinami the chance to see him, and Chinami stealing from Amachi, kukuku


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol yeah that's true. Ok lets hope they get together


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 16, 2005)

nah i agree with you in the end  okay this is basically a spam post to reach a target and go to bed, night guys, happy posting


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol you could have at least tried to make some effort.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

When have i ever tried to make an effort, lingz and hero added to the drawing now, futher updates expected when i don't have to revise for a test or don't have to do an essay  ohh yeh and whatever happened to Manaka's buddies in prep school, they seemed great


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Manaka's buddy? Oh yeah, there were merely there to fill in some plotholes so Manaka won't look too much of a loner at prep school I think. I have a question, does everyone from the same class in prep school mean they are all the same age group? I have always thought Kozue look's pretty young, so is she suppose to be the same age as Manaka, Nishino, Toujo etc.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

I wondered that, I was thinking she might have been like a year younger, but she never calls any of them Sempai/Senpai (cant remember which ) but anyway i suppose shes of the same age just looks awfully young, maybe to emphisize her timid nature more


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, and another thing that I've come across is that Kozue look's awfully similar to Toujo in some images I sometimes get them mix up.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

I've never managed that before but i know what you mean, I think its just the writer showing us that Kozue is even less confident than Toujo


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, Anyway, I'll still be on but can't talk much as I've got a pile of coursework deadlines for Monday. I'll be back in the evening though 'cos I can't concentrate for work then ^__^


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got deadlines for monday, i'm just lazy, i'll be here late in the evening i hope, wow 944th post O_O


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Haha, good luck dude, Righto, I'll be inacve then, see ya'


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

hope too see you later, need a good conversation tonight


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi guys, damn I'm tired. Only got about 4 hours sleep. Good luck guys on your work, hopefully I won't be snowed under when I get back to uni. Although I think that that is wishful thinking really.

Kozue is similar to Toujou in some ways, but I don't think I have ever mixed them up. Kozue is unconfident but she has at least admitted her feelings. Something that Toujou has never done


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats very true, i'm never gonna get the work done to be honest with ya, i got an ice hockey match tonight and i've got goals to reach by tonight, finished hero on the picture now blue  looks so funny


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Any chance you can send it to my e-mail? Oh and 4,500 posts already? Only a few days ago we were celebrating 4,000 posts.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

i can do tonight man if your on, scanners disconnected when we were trying to fix the internet last night, i'll definatly get it to you though, besides you know what i'm aiming for tonight aswell ;P


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol yeah ok. I will be on tonight. 

Here's a bit of a weird and difficult question. If you were to introduce one character into Ichigo right now, who would they be? Give a description of personality and looks.

Offtopic: Your going to ice hockey? You gonna see your friend who is like Satsuki?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

yup i'll send it to your e-mail, right i'm off now bud, have a good afternoon and i'll see you later tonight, go ichigo thread ^__^

helps if i'm looking at the right page, yeh i'll be seeing her, will be quite amusing i reckon, hmm now that is a difficult question, i'd introuduce someone who looked like Manaka but was obbsessed with say DVD's and they would fight alot, the girls would think whos better and such


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok man I'm off too anyway, make sure you answer my questions later!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 17, 2005)

answered in an edit to the above post of mine


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol a rival for Manaka? Someone all the girls would like too? Interesting.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

If that happened, then the whole manga will no longer be a harem, lol.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 17, 2005)

hey i'm here again.
A rival for Ihigo? Then the manga will lose a part a his spirit, all the girls must like Manaka!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah they would still, but he would have some competition too.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, that's true but the main genre of Ichigo is Harem where all/ or most girls are centered around one guy. If all the girls start liking another guy, then it would kill the idea of it being a harem.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Does it have to be a harem?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Well no but it obviously is and thats probably teh main attraction of it.

Edit: oops, double posted by accident.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah but it would still be the same Ichigo if a rival guy was introduced now. Shows shouldn't be limited to just what has been done before.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I'd probably Introudce myself, in all my cool and kickass glory. Showing up all the guys, Stealing all the girls, and puttin a woop ass on Manaka.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

True, but....

I think you got me there, I can't think of any other reasons to disagree now. 

Welcome back Wushu


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol introduce yourself? What would be your first act in the world of Ichigo?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Ha ha ha, my first act? Beatin some sense into that idiot they call the main character.

Glad to be back lingz, I was busy for a while so I couldnt log on but now Im cool.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Pfffft, you're hatred towards Manaka just won't end will it, lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL, okay good question Blue brought up, what would be your first act if you we're to be introduced in Ichigo.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Stalk Nishino, lol, joke. 

But I'd definitely try and make friends with Nishino and Toujo at some point.

First act, that's a relatively hard question actually


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah first act you know, how would you be introduced, like evry new main character. Would it be cool like saving some girls life, or dopey like getting the wrong classroom in school, or what, you know what I mean.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

I think the first thing I would do is join the film club.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh yeah thats a pretty good Idea, what would your charater be like, I mean what character from any other anime would you most be like?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm I would be like me, but who am I. I'm a bit like Ueki off Law of Ueki, cos I stick to what I believe in and I'm not bothered what others think of me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn. Never seem that one. And for me, Ive seen a lot of charaters that remind me of myself in a certain area but never anyone really like like me, you know what I mean.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, well you should see it. It's pretty good I think.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, right now Im still downloading that mai hime, 50% done. I might watch it after that. So did you get that all those japanese videos yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Almost but they are on my computer which is in bits right now.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, that's a good idea, being youself in Ichigo 

I think I ressemble Takemoto from Honey and Clover, but definitely not as easy going as him. I want to be more like Luffy from One Piece  He rocks.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Sigh..... I can?t think of anybody I resemble right now. Anyways I?m like the guy whose always laughing and joking around, but is serious when he needs to be, and is damn good when he does it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

If you were in the film club what role would you have?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

What do you mean? Like what job would you have? And yeah I’m planning to go into the film business anyway so I would probably be in there anyways.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm pretty blind when it comes to film business and stuff, so the msot I can do is probably edit the movies and stuff on computer.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

I mean like director, actor whatever.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh then yeah I would deffinatly be an actor, also a Chorographer. Ha, those two things are what Im gonna be anyways.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol pretty hard to get into that business though. I would be an actor probably. Or working on the computers editing and stuff.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Yup, I know it all too well, thats why Im working my ass off now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Wu if you don't like Manaka, which is your favourite male character?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

ha, thats esay, Sotomura! And SasuRyu is gonna hate me for saying this, but Amachi and Ookasa are right up there with him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Whyyy? But I agree with you on Sotomura his advice is brilliant.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Why what? Yup I love Sotomura and his advice, not only that but he sometimes saves Manaka's ass, like when he messaged Nishino for Manaka when she almost saw him kiss Toujou, he said something different in the message that made Nishino come down for him, cant remmeber what it was though.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Amachi sucks donkey balls!! He's such a cheater it's so cheap -____-

@Wu, it was something like "I wish I attended the same school as you"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Why do you like Amachi and Ookasa as much?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL, donkey balls?? lol
Yeah that was it Lingz, right on man.

lol, I probably like them or at least Ookasa anyway, because there probably most like me. I was always the cool kid in school, I loved the ladies, and new how to handle them, which is why I hate Manaka, He doesn’t. Also in Ookasa case, he’s so much better and cooler then Manaka but that still doesn’t stop him from being his friend, which makes Manaka look better.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol sounds like you were the kind of guy I hated in school


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, me too. I hate guys like that, I'm more of a Manaka


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

lol oh mad bad, then I guess that makes you the guy I picked on in school. 

lol But its all cool here in the NF, we all the same here.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol sorry Wu. I'm more of a Manaka I guess, but I am not THAT clueless about girls.

Saying that though, I'm not really anything like Manaka.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

lol, no in actuality I like that Danjou guy in Open sesame more then I like Ookasa and Amachi.

Plus I only said that Im the most like them in this Manga.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 17, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Last time i heard it was 133 chapters so far, of course they are raw.  This series shows no signs of ending any time soon.


the manga has already ended


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Huh? where did you get that quote dude? Page one? We know that already.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol where did you quote that from? That was ages and ages ago, we know the manga has ended but this thread is only for Yanime translation discussion. Which is only up to chapter 143 i think.

Lol looking at it the guy replied to something that was 4,533 posts ago. Classic.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL, who the hell was that guy? Seems he diddnt know which way was up.

I think he blindly just read the first page and responded without checking how long ago it was.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Haha, that's worth quoting 

Anyway, I thought SasuRyu was suppose to be coming online?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Must have done. Damn where is SasuRyu he would love this. Still isn't back from Ice Hockey I guess.

Lol lingz i didnt see your post.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Haha, yeah, but still not back from hockey? How long has the hockey match been?! lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

I dunno but last time he got back real late. Could be his internet again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Hockey? Isnt it like 1am over there?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, it is. Maybe he's gone  out after the hockey match to celebrate it, lol. His internet again? That's some bad internet service!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

But if he is travelling back from an away match.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmm, but he did say he was prepared for a heated discussion, which means he expected himself to be back by night?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah so it's his internet again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay Blue, with the picture that SasuRyu is drawing. At the least cheack and make sure I dont look like this guy, I had someone draw me here in the forums



Im bigger built than this guy my hair is way darker, its shorter and more going foward, my eyes are wider, and just all around Im better looking, lol. I look more like my Avatar then this guy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh don't worry it will look nothing like that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay cool, lol. Just note what I said in the difference, maybe it will help since I dont have a digital camera.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't actually get this drawing pic.? All I know is that SasuRyu is drawing pictures of Ichigo members on this thread?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Well that kinda all there is to it, he'll draw you based on your personality or certain quirks you have. Like Hero will be Zelda based and Val will be boxer based, you know what I mean.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Youl see when it is done.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, I hope he dosent turn me into a terrorist 'cos I said I like CS, Haha.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol he did tell me what he was gonna do with you. But you will just have to wait till he posts it here.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Did he tell you about me Blue?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Lol.....maybe


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

Wu, It's obvious that Blue wont tell us anything, we'll just have to wait  Haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Indeed, sorry about that. I think its what SasuRyu wants.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL yeah I guess, danm. Hey blue, he even showed you yourself?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

I have seen SasuRyu me and SkriK so far. He was planning to show me two more tonight I think.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 17, 2005)

From what I can remember, I think the two were me and Hero Kun


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah maybe. But as he hasn't come online I haven't seen them.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

@Blue, so was your drawing pretty acturate to what you really look like?

@Lingz, LOL, no I havent gone anywhere.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 17, 2005)

Erm well it's different style and SasuRyu has never seen me, but it is good.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah I know thats why I was asking, anyway cool then Im looking foward to it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Well i came merrily home after a quick game of ice hockey after the game, won both the main game and the lil game me and my friends had, and what do i find, oh joy the internet wont even get connected, so instead of getting stressed and waiting i go to sleep totally bored outta my mind, so what is it that i would love?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Look at post 4550 in this thread


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Thats hillarious , what a guy, i'd rep him if i could be bothered


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol I already repped him. You missed some interesting discussion man. For instance answer this one, if you were introduced as a character to the Ichigo world, what would be the first thing you did?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Like totally go see all the guys and get talking to Manaka, maybe invite them over to a "get to know each other party" at my place


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

How about going to Nishino's  bakery


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd be in there like a shot, buying all sorts of lovely cakes, hmm now i'm hungry


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Which film club trip would you have rather gone on?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

The second one, seemed very interesting plus Nishino was there so that was an added bonus, the test of courage was fun too


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I agree, Nishino there helps a lot.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Where would you like most to go and what would you most wanna do and with who


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Play hide and seek with the crew , the fun!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

You'd never find Yui, she'd hide till she was frozen remember, oh just thought i'd tell you that i saw some screenshots of JUMP all stars, and theres a lovely Ichigo themed fighting stage, with the Satsuki and Toujo cut outs in the background, yet to find if any of the gang are playable but i'm working on it


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Haha, is the game anygood? It seems pretty fun to me. 

Yeah, probably can't find Yui, she's too persistent


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

its a bit like a DS version of the gamecubes super smash brothers so i'm expecting it to be good, i've got it ordered and i'll scan in the screenies for you guys later if you wanna see some of the stages


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Ahhh thanks, that would be great.

Anyway, off  for abit now, talk to you later


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

yeh catch ya later, just scanning things in about an hours time


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Yo, was up Sasu Ryu, missed you last night. Anyway, did you see this post?



			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Okay Blue, with the picture that SasuRyu is drawing. At the least cheack and make sure I dont look like this guy, I had someone draw me here in the forums
> 
> 
> 
> Im bigger built than this guy my hair is way darker, its shorter and more going foward, my eyes are wider, and just all around Im better looking, lol. I look more like my Avatar then this guy.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

oh trust me your gonna look nothing like that, my style is way less realistic so theres no need to worry about it, btw was that done for the divisions thread?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh okay cool lol, and yeah how'd you know, yeah it was done by a guy in the divisions thread.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Well Shinigami robes kinda gave it away


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh yeah huh, lol, the captains came out hella good, it looks dead on to him.

Anyways I heard your uploading or scanning something? What is it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Screens of JUMP superstars, the Ichigo fighting stage, i have a few screenies and have the game ordered, i'm hoping to find out if you can use someone like Manaka as a playable character


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

When you gonna send me the updated pic? I wanna see lol. Jump superstars sound good.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

When i get it i'll take a few pics and upload them, i'll send you the updated picture in a few hours blue, to your e-mail right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah that's cool, can't wait.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

had trouble drawing someones shoes but hey its working kinda well is all i can say, really do like how the magazine with the jump superstars screenies didn't know who Satsuki was, just called her "a striking girl"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Of course they didn't. But they will soon!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

They sure will seeing as i sent them a letter, well hoping to get a job there for abit so i sent everything and told them i could help with japanese manga based games and games in general, but i also mentioned the greatness of ichigo


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Manaka as a playable character?? lol

I don't think it's a high chance that Ichigo players can be played, in the end, what moves will they have?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I think theres a probabilty and Manaka could have his fists of fury move, and Komi could use his octopus move


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I think at least someone from Ichigo will be playable.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Btw, has anyone played the Ichigo 100% game on PS2?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Nope, is it supposed to be any good?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Not played it but its like a dating sim apprently, and its just as bad as any other dating sim game


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, most dating sim's suck unfortunately.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Apprently its the same with Ichigo, the only plus point is that you might be able to say, Nishino is my girlfriend i suppose


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol have you ever played the Love Hina game? Just lots of dialouge and then you press either yes or no and then it repeats itself.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Haha, that's great, well.. until you turn the PS2 off


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

And then realise how sad you are saying Nishino is your girlfriend


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

> Lol have you ever played the Love Hina game? Just lots of dialouge and then you press either yes or no and then it repeats itself.



Yeah, most dating sim's are very similar to that. I just don't understand them some time, if they are going to make a game, at least make it half interesting.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Who the hell plays that stuff though? It's just so incredibly dull.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

ing you ruined my dream blue, and wow how sad can games get, give me some hitman 2 anyday


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

I think certain Otaku's that are totally in love with the anime/manga and dating sim games would be interested in them, other then that, I can't think of anyone who would be even interested in those games.

Haha, for me, it's give me some _final fantasy_ anyday


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Now an Ichigo rpg would be amusing, like the one we're planning on making, the characters stand out and are different enough to have unique stats


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah well we can make are RPG version of Ichigo better can't we.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Haha, are you planning on making the main guy of the game Manaka then?

Off topic: Wow, anybody else experiencing slow server problems? -____-


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Have to come up with a few more ideas sometime soon. Get some structure to it.

Yes it went very slow but it's better now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

yeh i tried deleting a post and it went all mad, structure at the moment is in the early stages but we'll get further soon, we can make an awesome Ichigo RPG yeh


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah well one night sometime were just gonna have to talk it through on msn.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

So are you two planning on creating the game using flash?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Nope, it will be a standalone program. Using either DirectX or OpenGL I haven't really decided yet.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

definatly, I did a doodle of what the interface could be like, nothing worth an art prize but gets the idea across


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, this already sounds pretty good now, even though you not started it, lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah cool, show me some time. But trust me stuff like interface comes last. First have to decide on the format and stuff. Basically all the boring stuff unfortunatly.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

better to get the boring stuff out of the way then we get to have fun with the enjoyable stuff ^__^


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Indeed, well we need to sort out a time to have a good discussion about it. Anyway how come your not posting in FC?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I swear i have posted a few things, i definatly posted earlier, i'll post more, it annoying with my friend being over shouting things like, say sasuke's gay


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh fair enough, well I asked you there if you had heard of Shawshank Redemption cos the others hadn't


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

yeh i have actually, there was something i meant to tell you guys but i've now completely forgotten bah


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Good man. You seen it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I think i saw the start, its downstairs so i'll watch it, mum kept talking to me about it, apprently its not bad i hear


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

For me it's the greatest film ever so yes watch it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Blue, so can you tell me why you thought that movie was so great, if it was your favorite movie ever I think Im deffiantly gonna watch it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey, shouldnt this talk be in the FC guys? I'm confused


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm not really good at explaining that sort of thing. Not without giving anything away anyway. Just watch it man


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Well tell me at least what genre it is. In your opinion was it more sad or scary or what?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeh guess the FC is for explaining that, but hey rules are made to be broken every once in a while , just showed my friend Ichigo and now i'm an evil person


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey guys! What's discussing? I read "favorite movie" so i thought i should say mine is FF7 - Advent Children.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I thought it was a game  so Cloud is the main character I guess


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Why are you evil for showing Ichigo to your friend? 

Hi SkriK how are you doing? We were discussing movies in FC but I asked SasuRyu there and he didnt seem to notice


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeh coz SasuRyu is a dumb weirdo :sad   apprently i like to look at comic girls panties and thats evil


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

SasuRyu, FF 7 :AC is a sequel of the game which is a movie. It came out not long ago


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

ohhh i see now, thanks for clearing that up with me


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Yo with those FF games, I've never played one in my life, but there's so damn many I dont know where to start, so for you guys who have played them, which game should I start with?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hi SkriK how are you doing? We were discussing movies in FC but I asked SasuRyu there and he didnt seem to notice


Ok. I'm doing perfectly fine! Had a great time yesterday; went out to eat pizza with some friends and then went off to the bowling alley. After that to an afterparty and then to bed. Had a great time.

Movies huh, best romantic/comedy movie: Notting Hill
Best action movie: FF7 - AC.

I showed Ichigo to a friend once, he read about 2 chapters and said: "this is just some ecchi shit with nothing interesting". :sad Why can't they keep on reading until the good parts come?



> Yo with those FF games, I've never played one in my life, but there's so damn many I dont know where to start, so for you guys who have played them, which game should I start with?


Start with ff7(ps), then ff9(ps), then ff10(ps2). those are the best one.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

@Wushu, I suggest you start with FF7. You probably won;t have interest with FF 1-6 'cos the graphics are too poor, but they are still classics. Try 7, then 8,9, 10, 10-2  I'm sure you'll be hooked, brilliant sotry, great music and gameplay, you can;t go wrong with it.

I personally think FF7 is the best, and FF 10 has the best graphics, but don;t just go straight to play FF 10 'cos it will kill your image of the previous installements.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Skirk said:
			
		

> Start with ff7(ps), then ff9(ps), then ff10(ps2). those are the best one


 Alright thanks skirk, but hey will I understand everything thats going on? since I never played the previous ones.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> @Wushu, I suggest you start with FF7. You probably won;t have interest with FF 1-6 'cos the graphics are too poor, but they are still classics. Try 7, then 8,9, 10, 10-2  I'm sure you'll be hooked, brilliant sotry, great music and gameplay, you can;t go wrong with it.
> 
> I personally think FF7 is the best, and FF 10 has the best graphics, but don;t just go straight to play FF 10 'cos it will kill your image of the previous installements.



Thanks man, same question though. Will I understand whats going on?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Alright thanks skirk, but hey will I understand everything thats going on? since I never played the previous ones.


All storylines are unrelated, except from ffX and FFX-2.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> All storylines are unrelated, except from ffX and FFX-2.


Oh yeah? Damn thats why I never bothered to play them before. Alright cool man *Reps*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I hate the way people get the wrong impression about Ichigo


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

I think it's understandable though even though I don't like it aswel. I thought Ichigo was only about pantie shots and a mindless harem till I finally checked it out.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I guess I just hate things being judged all together. Sometimes I do wish though Ichigo had a little less fan service. It would give it much more credability.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I think it's understandable though even though I don't like it aswel. I thought Ichigo was only about pantie shots and a mindless harem till I finally checked it out.


Same for me.

My new favorite Saddam parody .


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I guess I just hate things being judged all together. Sometimes I do wish though Ichigo had a little less fan service. It would give it much more credability.



Yeah, but on the other hand, there would be alot less fans. Fan service is merely something extra to spice up the manga which is totally irrelevant, but fan's like this kind of stuff.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

How accurate do you think that description is now?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Huh? Rephrase? Don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Huh? Rephrase? Don't quite understand what you mean.


Me neither.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I thought Ichigo was only about pantie shots and a mindless harem


 
How accurate do you think that description is.

Fan service doesn't always bring in fans, it can put some off. Not everyone likes it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, I believe that it brings in more fans then puts off them. It's the same with leterally every genre though, like I get put off by mecha, while some people praise every gundam episode to come out. It's personal preferences after all IMO.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok still didn't answer my question though lol


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, haha. Oops, I think the description is pretty accurate, applies for more then half the people. How about you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I dissagree because I certainly don't read it for that reason.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe you're the exceptions I mentioned 

Nah, I dont read it for that reason, but I'm sure alot of people do.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Me neither, I acually hate it every time she trips and woops, every body sees her pantys. Its ridiculos. I wish they would just cut that stupid part out.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with you Wu. it's pretty pointless stuff.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I think that too. It gets a bit silly after it has happened so many times.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

I mean sometimes Its okay, when its part of a plot, but when its just thrown in there for kicks, It just ruins the whole mood.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Indeed, but that's fanservice for you.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, like the parts where Satsuki tries to seduce Manaka, they're kind of relevant to the plot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh yeah I have no problems with that. That is her character.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Well yeah like right there its relavent. But the part where shes running around half naked isnt.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

As in during the school trip? I tactually think that's relevant aswel, it showed how Manaka resisted her even under those conditions, and treated her while she felt unconcious after slipping over.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

But they dont need to show it. I mean C'mon, they could have had the same effect, without showing every breast shot there was to show. But some of it was called for yes.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't think that was too bad. I think that was just as lingz said


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah that wasnt the focus of my criticizim, but you know even that scene was made in the intrest of seeing Satsuki naked.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't think so it was to show how much Manaka was resisting her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

It was, they could of showed that a hundred differnt ways all with the same effect. And even that was fine, but they could have covered it up a little bit I mean go look at the chapter again, the entire focus is on Satsuki's body, every shot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok I agree, but I don't think that is as bad as showing stuff for no reason


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

The most and only relevant panty shot is probably Toujo's at the start. That's what started it all, and that's where Ichigo got it's name from, but then other's are just plain silly.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

And the one of Nishino when he thought she was the girl he saw.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, and that one.

Btw, does anyone like chinami in here?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Of course not!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

No no blue thats deffinatly not as bad. And yeah a couple are relavent like those you metioned some are even funny. But it gets old after a while, and sooner or later you just hate to see it any more.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I agree, now if I see them for no reason it's just annoying.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

damn internet, anyway Satsuki was made out to be clumsy as hell in that scene aswell, and i agree with blue saying it was to show Manaka's will power, it shows Manaka's development as a character and as a person, because when Amachi helped her get him alone Manaka admitted if Amachi didn't burst in he would have given into Satsuki, now he has the will power to resist


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, you've pretty much pinned down what we have been discussing about the naked scene there.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

yeh kinda didn't guess it was over, anyway thought i'd get my 2 cents in


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Off topic but can someone tell me how to insert your own words with a link, like how Blue has written for the Ichigo discussion thread link on his sig?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL, your two cents are much appreciated, now then what should we disscuss?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Just type in what you want to appear highlight it and click the hyperlink button


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks!

Wu, maybe you should start a topic?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

wow i never knew that blue, always wondered how people did that and many other things that i wanna do, sorry if i'm abit slow, just being hammered on NHL06

okay, discussion starter, you walk into wherever it is you go, school/collage ect and your told a new girl has started and shes in the room, which of the girls from Ichigo would you most like to join you wherever you are?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah the NHL games, I used to be good around NHL 2003 I think. Haven't played recent ones though. Is 2006 any different. Answer in the FC if you like cos I already feel guilty for going off topic.

If theres any other stuff you don't know just ask.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay refering to my previous question, if there was a new girl at my school, i'd have to say i'd rather Kozue or Nishino, i'm getting even more drawn in by Kozue being cute, it would get me through the boring school day and i'd really like to get to know her, and wooooooooo 1k posts


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd pick Misuzu.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

When did you ask that? I don't go to school but Nishino any day!

Well done on 1,000 posts!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

> okay, discussion starter, you walk into wherever it is you go, school/collage ect and your told a new girl has started and shes in the room, which of the girls from Ichigo would you most like to join you wherever you are?


why thank you blue


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Nishino, definitely. No, It goes: (for me)

Nishino
Toujo
Saksuki
Kozue
Yui
Misuzu


Chinami


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah ok, I see it now. Misuzu though? You wanna be moaned at all the time?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

Me and Misuzu'd get along real well I've been noticing. We both hate Manka.

Mine goes
Nishino=Misuzu>Kozue>Toujou>Satsuki


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I think she would hate you too lol no offense.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

That's not even a reason!

You should like Amachi then?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think she would hate you too lol no offense.



lol, whys that?




> You should like Amachi then?


Huh? yeah, I do.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Well what makes you think she will like you?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

She pretty much dosent "like" anybody except for Toujo, lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Especially guys


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

Yo yo! Hey SasuRuy, didn't understand your question really there, could you rephrase it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Trust me SkriK you will say Nishino


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Trust me SkriK you will say Nishino


Ok . Since i do trust you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol well basically he is asking which girl would you like to join your school.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Basically in a nutshell, if you could have one of the girls as a new girl in your school/workplace who would it be, which is obviously Nishino for you my friend


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

Nishino!! No one else.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

But isnt that just a different way of asking who your favourite girl is anyway?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah no point in asking SkriK lol. We all know the answer.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

@Blue, Every girl likes me, especialy girls like her, Nah Ive just had it happen before, but you gotta know how they work, cause they'll never approch you.

Anyway guys I gotta go, talk to ya later.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

cya, awating my first negative rep, coz i got annoyed at someone who thinks that english people sit and drink tea all day, i'm serious all this stereotypical crap pisses me off bigtime


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh I very much doubt every girl likes you. But if you wanna take that arrogant attitude then fine.

SasuRyu where is that? I don't mind getting a neg rep if it's about that.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Every english person sits and drinks tea?! Lmao, where the hell did this guy get that from? Oh god, he's one hell of a joke.

SasuRyu, why don't you just neg rep him, he deserves it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Trust me hes defending someone he doesn't even know and having a go at Jordy and Lien, bad idea from the off but if he negs me i'll just laugh, i mean i like tea but i also like to play ice hockey, shout in japanese and i most definatly dont sit about drinking tea all day


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh I very much doubt every girl likes you. But if you wanna take that arrogant attitude then fine.



Whoa whoa, Blue I was just joking, relax man, Im not trying to be arrogant, I just got to go real quick, thats all, didnt mean for you to take it like that. Anyway Ill see to you later.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 18, 2005)

O.o I never thought of you 3 being from the UK. Well, i certainly don't see english/brittish people as tea-drinkers. When hear brittish, i think of wisky, pubs, nice dialect, polite and friendly.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmm, you sometimes come across people like that on forums, he will get banned if he goes over the board, and you can always report that post as a bad post to a moderator!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry Wu just an idiot friend of my girlfriend who believes that and gives her hassle


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

its all sorted now, the guys been owned by about 6 people  and SkriK most of your description is spot on, except we can be far from polite sometimes hehe


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Just seen the pic of hero by SasuRyu, I love it lol


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 18, 2005)

Huh? Picture of me?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

yessss don't you remember the drawing SasuRyu is doing. He mentioned it last time you were here. I'm gonna have to mention you more often if it means you come back here. How are you mate?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah, I see Now I remember!

Well, I doing fine. I usually come by and check, but I have to many homework to do that I don't have time to reply...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah it's a shame man you will always be my favourite raw reading fan!


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 18, 2005)

Hehe, it's very nice to have a fan

Well, I has always wondring why Manaka always gets girls around him. What is his tricks?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

He's a manga character lol


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, best way to put it. 
Just like how every single harem character gets the girls.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

If only I were a manga character....


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Haha. Say if you had a chance to become an anime character, who will you be? (Manaka?!)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

come on blue you've got a great girlfriend already, i need the tricks and hero you have another fan *hero fanboy*  the picture of you just makes me laugh


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol, that's true. However, the serie isn't that realistic. Come on, do you guys really think that if you were to see or touch at the girls "special place", that they'll eventully like you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I know I'm only joking, I'm happy with my life. If I had the chance to become a manga character hmmmm. Not Manaka, I dunno really to be honest


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 18, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> come on blue you've got a great girlfriend already, i need the tricks and hero you have another fan *hero fanboy*  the picture of you just makes me laugh


Is it possible that you could show it to us? 

Another fanboy!!! You all making me =  . To me, SasuRyo is my number one Zelda fan, BlueCheese number one Ichigo fan and SkriK..... number one Nishino fan!!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, this manga was never meant for realistic. But I do find it just about a down to earth manga, where theres no magic or huge robots, well, if you minus the fanservice and the unreal plot


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

He will when he finishes. He shows me to keep his confidence up lol. It's great trust me!

@Hero no way would they like you and cheers man, when do you have holidays so we can expect you back more often? Lol your not allowed to leave!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

*chains hero to the thread* kukukuku


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yesss you can never leave! Now we just need to do the same to SkriK, Val and Vash.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 18, 2005)

I would never leave you guys. That's a promise!! My next holydays start about two weeks. It's only a week though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

So we can expect you to be online lots then lol. I think after Ichigo has completely finished were gonna have to find another manga lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

can't wait for my next holiday and i've only been back a week, thats how bad it is at the moment, so weighed down with work


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't go back for two weeks lol. Then I won't be on much during day but evening's still.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I really need to knuckle down with work so i'll probably be on later on at nights, i've really reached one of my goals on the forums today and i'm happy about that


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I might get a lot of work with uni, but we shall see.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I mean its almost midnight and i've just started an essay for tommorrow, kinda unorganized ^__^


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Earlier than I started at high school then. I only bothered as I went to bed which was like 1/2. 

Anyway were getting off topic again! SasuRyu who do you think Manaka will date next volume?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

well i can't reply coz someone in the thread had a spoiler and i know kinda who he gets with, so ya know, i cant really reply ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok fair enough man. That's a damn shame. Damn those spoilers!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I know, i'm so annoyed coz i wanted to discuss something like that


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah well we will just avoid that one. You think anyone else other than Manaka will get in a relationship before it ends?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I think Sotomura will pull a suprise one and end up hooking up with someone, Misuzu would be the best though


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I hope Sotomura gets someone he is so cool. But with his attitude I doubt it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

? Source: FF7AC Reunion there you go my friend, enjoy


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

First post of Ichigo FC, click the pic in my sig.

Or get SasuRyu to post it for you lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Am i getting predictable or something  I think Sotomura is a clever one, we've seen he's quite popular with some of the ladies {back in an hour guys}


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 18, 2005)

hehe, thanks sasuryu. Gonna have a late night here lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol it's pretty late already. But good luck man! When I first read I ended up reading all available chapters in one night lol.

Lol he's not popular with the ladies he just takes pics of them regardless.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 18, 2005)

i guess it is allready pretty late, looks like im not sleeping tonight.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol yeah I did that and I had a 9 am lecture at uni at the time. What can I say, I fell asleep in the lecture lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

must have been fun "and so that was the lecture that will get you through your exam, if you didn't get it you will fail" NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I passed my first year so I guess I was ok lol. But 2nd year counts to final grade so I have to bother unfortunately


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

well its not too bad as i just did a 2 page essay in less than 30 mins, i'm quite proud of myself, definatly not a Manaka type


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

No not a Manaka type at all. One of the discussions you missed was which anime character are you most like


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

me, well I think i'm a cross between Naruto,Kimimaro,Sotomura and lemmie see, Byakuya   big mix


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Big mix that's huge!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Well you know me I can't just be stuck as one person, If i had to say anything i'm more Byakuya-ish coz of the total laid back nature and sticking to the rules


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm a bit like Ueki off Law of Ueki cos I stick to what I believe in and always put my friends first.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

i do that but thats just my Narutoish side, but thats you too a tee yeh


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

That's one anime you should see. I really like it. Perhaps cos I can relate to him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I like Ichigo coz sometimes I can relate to the way Manaka feels, so anything that i can relate to is really good, it just helps you into the characters footsteps


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I agree, I can relate to the situation he has been put in.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

When he's walking home after being dumped by Nishino, I can definatly relate to that, coz i've walked home on a cold winters night in tears from being dumped, its a horrible feeling, and i had no Yui to cheer me up


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

I haven't ever been dumped properly and I'm glad of it. It's really sad that point but I can't help feeling he had it coming.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

he definatly had it coming i know, thats the difference i was cheated on so i guess i didn't really have it coming, but its really sad when you know how cold that wind feels when you have tears rolling down your face and drunkards asking if the little baby boy is okay


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah man it's tough. But I think he will learn from that and won't do what he did with Nishino again.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 18, 2005)

even if you do have it coming its still not fun, and thats putting it lightly


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh of course not, which chapter you up to now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

I should hope not too, Manaka has grown and developed as a character since then, he won't make the same mistake twice unless he is a fool beyond measure


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

No I agree I don't think he would. After taking this long to decide he will stick with the girl.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 18, 2005)

only on 20, taking a while to dl, got alot dling


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

in a way you have to give him credit for taking as long as he needs to decide, thats another viewpoint to the "he's taken too long and should have decided ages ago" view, its respectable on his account


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Respectful isn't the right word. Cos he is sort of stringing them along which isn't respectful.

Oh and 2000 posts! Yay!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

gratz on 2000, and i mean respectful in the fact that he hasn't just gone for one coz he feels sorry for them and he has the self restraint now, i guess its more admirable than respectful


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah that's true I see where you are coming from, but still there is a limit to that and I certainly don't think it's years.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeh i do agree, hes not the most admireable guy in the world, but what we all do is say we know what we'd do, but its ironic coz we know more than Manaka does, but still even though i'm defending him he needs to decide soon who he is gonna choose or he'll lose them all


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah it's easy to say what we would do from here, but actually being in that situation is not easy. Especially when your being controlled by a Mangaka who wants the story to continue lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

ahhh, hes Sasori and Manaka's his Kazekage puppet, poor Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

It's a she I do believe.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

The Kazekaze was a male if your talking about him :rofl sorry had to test that one out

i get it now, dont worry, my stupidity reigns supreme


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Nooo the mangaka is female


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

oh yehhhhhhhhhh hehe silly me ^__^


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol easily done.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 18, 2005)

best manga ever... nuf said.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Val if your watching this we know your online, come post!

Yeah man it's a good manga, glad your enjoying it. Have you read through the 4000 or so posts in this thread yet lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

Wonder if i'll ever have that dream that i had before, where Nishino kept trying to feed me crisps then broke my heart, was so amusing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol what I don't remember this


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

wow its like way back in this thread here somwhere, but i had that dream and it was weird, and yeh a damn good manga, you should join us here more often Sakato


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah you probably told me about it I have  a useless memory


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

generally i do too, but then again i remember useless stuff as you know  anyway i'm off for now, night guys have fun


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok man night, I still havent re read Ichigo must do that soon.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 18, 2005)

yes indeed you must, i'm tempted to do it again, 4 times that will make , now i'm going  Bye Bye <3


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 18, 2005)

Well when I get my computer back and am not being lazy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah but I read the early chapters so long ago I can barely remember what happened.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Discusion Starter! (hopefully)

Okay so I think most of us here are Nishino fans, What is your favorite Nishino moment, first one that is just focused on her and that shows her true greatness, then your favorite Nishino & Manaka moment, one of them that really touched your heart you know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh that's easy, her confession


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Favourite Nishino moment - The confession. So brilliant, such a Nishino thing to do, amazing. And love the way she used the monkey bars like how Manaka confessed to her before

Favourite Manaka x Nishino moment - The three day trip, it was the best.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah the three day trip was good too.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoa both of you guys are on, that was quick. Okay then..................sigh.......im no good at a topic starter........

What about Toujou moment?


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

@wushu
fav nishino moment: i guess ill have to reread the whole manga again to remember. =) just been from hell and back =)

fav nishinoxmanaka moment: definitely the time when they went together on a trip and talking before they slept. and oh yeah the infamous confession scene too.

hi guys, its good to see you all. =)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Haha, Nah, you're fine, I think it's just that we've pretty much covered most topics that can be discussed, or maybe not.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Alright we got 4 people on at one time, Dont nobody leave!
Anyway what about Toujou moment?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> @wushu
> fav nishino moment: i guess ill have to reread the whole manga again to remember. =) just been from hell and back =)
> 
> fav nishinoxmanaka moment: definitely the time when they went together on a trip and talking before they slept. and oh yeah the infamous confession scene too.
> ...


 
I was wondering yesterday when you would show up again. Come back more often!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Toujo..

Er, need to think about that. Don't really pay attention to her.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 19, 2005)

Nishino: The chapter where she fall in love with Manaka again.
Toujou: Hmm.... the cabin.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

For those of you who read the end, my favorite Nishino moment.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



That night after Manaka turned down Toujou and he slept over Nishinos place.





Edit: @Hero, yeah thats one of my favorite Toujou moments too, but for some reason Ive got a lot of Toujou moments.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

In reply to Wushu's post


*Spoiler*: _Ichigo ending spoiler_ 



 Ha! You perv  Did they really do it then? It was only hinted. I liked the chapter where they kissed three times, so sweat


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Hero as well! Welcome home lol!

Favourite Toujou moment has to be when she pointed at manaka in the film club


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

@Lingz,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah i didnt like how they didnt say or show you nothing about it, so we have to guess, but the time before that where they were both awake I liked.




Yeah thats another one of my favorite Toujou moments blue, I dont know why but it kinda seems like shes got a lot more moments then Nishino.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Toujo has alot more moments that Nishino? Nah, I don't think so. Nishino has way more moments to me, I just can't recall them all since I havent read Ichigo in a while.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I think Nishino has a lot more moments cos Toujou is so shy.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe becacuse through out the time I was reading it I figured he was probably gonna end up with Toujou, so I focused on her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I think he has had the most near kisses with Nishino certainly


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hero as well! Welcome home lol!
> 
> Favourite Toujou moment has to be when she pointed at manaka in the film club


Well, thank you

That moment... it was beautiful!! Well done by the mangaka.


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey people

Apologies for not being around much. I just got back from a 2 week holiday in England, and I'm actually planning to move their permanently... if my career as a musician fails.

I have been busy with band practice for what seems like forever. A scout from a record label was impressed with my band's recent performance, but he said that we need to come up with more of our own material rather than relying on other band's songs. We've been pushing ourselves creatively ... and emotionally.Once we get into the studio I'll post some songs for ya'll to listen to. 

Still waiting for the next volume of Ichigo 100%. I'm actually getting use to waiting for long periods for the series 

I'm far too lazy to read through the gazillion of pages.. and i don't want spoilers. So i'm stay blissfully ignorant on what has been happening on this topic.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

seems a lot of guys know a lotta spilers already. =)

as for any toujo moment..hmm ill reread the ichigo again hehe. O.o

@blu
just finished love hina earlier..tis' an awesome peice of work. T_T


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh yeah dark himura? You like Love Hina? How would you rate it in comparison to Ichigo? I think I like that Love Hina a little better than Ichigo.


What did you mean by a lot of guys know a lot of Spoilers?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow everyone is coming back today! Ainsin you came to England? Where abouts you go? Good luck on the music front!

Himura yeah Love Hina is awesome, how you think it compares with this?


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

@wushu
i just noticed a lot of spoiler tags bout the end. =)

anyway, for me hina>ichigo. =) (kinda awkward in saying this given were in an ichigo thread)

how bout you guys?


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Wow everyone is coming back today! Ainsin you came to England? Where abouts you go? Good luck on the music front!



Thanks!

I was all over the place in England. I started out in London (central), went to a place near Reading, then to Hove and Brighton. Strangely enough, the weather was awesome most of the time. Weird!

I didn't like the Love Hina anime at all. It was terrible, but maybe I should try out the Love Hina manga. I will be reading your opinions... so make them good!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Ichigo > Love Hina

Just my 2 cents.

Yeah, you guessed it right..

Honey and Clover > Ichigo > Love Hina


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

That dude Keitarou is my boy. Hes cool, I like him way better then Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

hey, whats the occasion blue, hey everyone, i make my return :rofl


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Everyone for some reason seems to have come back tonight. Ainsin, Hero and Himura all back!

@Wu Keitarou is cool I prefer him to Manaka


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

keitaro kicks arse. >_< i like manaka but hes just too darn irresolute. cant blame him though. =)

@blu
i am included in that pact. =) hehe i remembered valentine accidentally reading the scans chap 143+ posted here.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

hey guys welcome home


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> hey, whats the occasion blue, hey everyone, i make my return





			
				BluCheese said:
			
		

> Everyone for some reason seems to have come back tonight. Ainsin, Hero and Himura all back!



what can i say? ive missed you guys. T_T


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought you were man but I couldn't remember. Glad to hear your standing by it. We still love Val even if he did break the pact, I say we all spam his blog


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

and we've missed you


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Indeed we have, how long has it been since you and Ainsin came hero?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

What's so good about Keitaro guys? I prefer Manaka 

Nothing wrong with Keitaro, just nothing cool about him


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

Must be about 3/4 weeks for me... which i guess is an eternity in this forum. I'm surprised people still remember me! 

Thanks for the opinion on Love Hina. I'm going to find a site with the manga now. Wish me luck.

Also going to try out this 'Honey And Clover' series. I hear really good things about it. It might be worth my while.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Because all that's bad about him is that he is clumsy. He always puts everyone else first.

How could we forget you Ainsin? I love your new Nishino banner


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Man Keitarou is so much better then that indecisive idiot manaka, he sticks to his feelings and doesnt jump around hes not all that strong or smart but hes faithfull and......
*Spoiler*: _Love Hina Spoiler_ 



and the end it all pays off, he gets the girl and durning the proces he turns into one hella cool dude.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Which manga is that a spoiler for?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

I just marked it, Love Hina.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm i guess about 1 month ago. been busy. =)

anyway about keitarou's advantages over manaka..read wushus post INCLUDING the spoiler for hina. =)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

@Ainsin, Hell yeah! try it out. Yeah, I'm that random guy that's been promoting Honey and clover like a fangirl 

Hmm, I suppose so. I don't think neither of Keitaro or Manaka are not-likable to me, but sometimes, Keitaro's clumbsy-ness gets to me.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

But just cos hes clumsy thats not that bad. Himura it's been a month? Damn make sure it isn't a month till the next time.

@lingz
You really promote H&C whenever possible lol. How many times have I heard you reccomend it now?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Aw Keitaro's clumbsy-ness is just there Verision of Fan Service Ichigo has it if not more. Although I do hate it, Fanservice just sells in Japan, so its not the Mangaka's fault.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah exactly Manaka is clumsy too. Although I think it's better in Love Hina than in Ichigo cos Love Hina isn't as serious and you gotta love Naru's reaction!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

@Wushu, yeah I agree with you, fan service really does sell in Japan.

@Blue Haha, yeah, I'm the lil fangirl of Hachikuro!

Anyway, how do yoy people think Love Hina girls compare to Ichigo? I think Ichigo wins this by miles, hands down


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Because all that's bad about him is that he is clumsy. He always puts everyone else first.
> 
> How could we forget you Ainsin? I love your new Nishino banner



You're making me blush : 

You're the first person to compliment me on my Nishino banner. Thanks! I really, really likes yours a lot.  

Still haven't found a site for the Love Hina manga yet. I will be victorious though. I refuse to give up 

I'm listening to James Blunt's latest album. It is so sad.... *sniff*


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

Blu, promise it wont happen again. =)

hmm whats H&C? hehe


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

@Lingz, Yeah Ichigo wins in the girls, but for me I still Naru out of all the Ichigo girls.

@Ainsin, You made that Banner! Whoa that was the only one that I liked, I would of put it in my sig but it didnt match my Avatar.


Edit: Oh no, he didnt just ask what H&C is did he? * Waits for Lingz estatic post*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

H&C = Honey & Clover


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, Naru out of all the Ichigo girls? Hmm

Naru reminds me abit of Chidori from Full metal panic how she always smacks the main character, lol
Wu, how come you don't use your sig?


@dark himura, click my sig to the FC, theres all the information there


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah yeah Chidori a little bit huh, but she is in no way even close to Naru.

What do you mean how come I dont use my sig? I just havnt found a banner or anything I like to put in it. And I have no Idea how to make one, if you guys know can ya give a hand?


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

i guess ill have to stick with the ichigo girls. and yep, i think they are more akin to reality. dont get me wrong here, but i also love naru and co. =)

hmm i suddenly remeber tama-chan. why is there no pets in ichigo by the way?

@blu
hehe thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, sure.

Go to your user control panel and signature, and paste the URL to the image you want, then click on the


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

lol the army of mechas! Gotta love Su and her weird inventions. Making banners you just get better with practice. Most people use a program called Adobe Photoshop


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks lingz, hmm kinda reading through it now. =)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, did you mean making a signature or banner Wu?


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> @Ainsin, You made that Banner! Whoa that was the only one that I liked, I would of put it in my sig but it didnt match my Avatar.



:lol I've never thought about getting my signatures to match my avatar. I am a man, so I guess it's okay for me to colourblind to these things... and messy  

Anybody can use the banner if they want. I don't mind. I have no skillz in making banners, so I'm really pleased that people like it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Himura I've always wanted to ask you about your basketball sig, did you do that?

Ainsin that banner is really good, much better than anything I can do.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

@Lingz, Yeah I meant banner.

@Blue, How did you learn how to make em? I just downloaded a program called GIMP, is that any good?


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

unfortunately no. =) but props to the unknown person who did. just found it in a SD fansite. look kinda cool so i used it. =)


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

@ainsin
too bad, lot of the good stuff is in IRC.


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

I know. I use to hang out a lot on irc, but I use to get so upset over the things that I couldn't download.

I can't change my ISP either. It's good to be me :xp

Thanks a lot for the info Blue. I'm in your debt.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Wushu, I agree with Blue that Adobe is the most used and arugably the best program from creating banners, unfortunately, I'm still a noob at creating them so I can't really help much.

IRC...It's abit complicated but once you know to to use it, it's full of treasures.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

It isn't that complicated. Once you have set it up right it is dead easy.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 19, 2005)

nah aisin youre cool. =)

hmm gotta try that GIMP.

anyway, guys bed time for me. be back later. have a class at 9 am, its already 3 am here. tee-hee. here i go again.

its nice chatting with you again. =)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, your best friend will be one of those superb tutorial's made by fellow users that have just about everything you need to know.

Oh, Night dark_himura


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah man make sure you come back! Been cool talking to you again it's been way too long.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

but yo doesnt adobe cost money though? Im cheap. Do you guys have a tutorial for making banners or something or anything, really Im on square one, I dont know anything.


Later dark himura


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah but you might be able to find it for free somehow.....

Incidently how many posts have you all made in this thread?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Just in this Thread? About 400, almost all of my post count, well besides FC's and Convo Threads.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Haha, love the way you put that, Yeah, you might be able to find it free, someway...

Erm, I've posted around 50? or maybe abit more.

Edit: actually, should be more then 50.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

if you go to konoha library floor 2 and hold your mouse over the envelope youl get an exact number. 1253 for me lol just over a quarter of the thread.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

> Yeah but you might be able to find it for free somehow.....



Somehow................
and..............
how?
I dont get iting


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted for abit, up you guessed what happened


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoa, 1253?? omg...lol

Anyway, I have 300 excluding the posts in the Ichigo FC which is off topic disussion,  that's nearly half my total post! And I thought it was 50, lol
Talk about bad at maths 

P.s have 127 in the Ichigo FC


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoa mine was 442! I was right on.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

if we're on that mines about 700-800 posts in this thread


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

I've only made 30 posts. I'm a good lurker


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Wu bittorrent is handy for other things than anime.

I have 206 posts in Ichigo FC.

@Ainsin handy little channel isn't it? Stop lurking and post more lol


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

I didnt really use NF alot at all before I came in here, I only came on NF to discuss certain animes and stuff before.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

This and a few other threads are all I go to really. I never browse the forum much


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

I feel that I post too much, I'm spamming. So I make my posts interesting and on topic... most of the time (this one don't count  )

I'm going to find away around my adsl shaping. I have to get some series from that channel!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Wu bittorrent is handy for other things than anime.


Huh? 
uh..........



*OH OH OH i get it*, my bad Im slow when it comes to text.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Ainsin what is the problem? You post too much with 30 posts? Damn what does that make me?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Haha, good you got that. But the problem might be finding it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Blue, what link did you give Ainsin, For Love Hina.
Ah I just came here and I got 1/10 of all the posts already, cool.

Edit: Blue,Thanks for the links man, rep for that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep it was link for Love Hina manga.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

Heh, I only have 188 (this one makes it 189) posts........and DANG Wu!  I remember I had around 300 posts when you first started and now you've competely trumped me in posts lready!.....Which is strange, I thought most of my posts were gonna be in here....i guess not.  Where've I been going all this time??

Ah, and Hey Blue, Nice to get a visit from yah on something other than NF lol.  Im a big Hitchhikers fan.....I read it when I was like 13 (and Im still wonder what some of the words mean....you crazy English people...lol)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyways Blue or anybody, where did you learn the basics for making banners and stuff?



EditVal, LOL LOL, yeah yeah I know I used to look up to you and everybody like gods in the forum with your huge post counts. You gotta start coming again, get your title back.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

1/10 for all posts? Hello??

I won't play ya Wu, I got my version of Adobe from:

[1]

GREAT site, find nearly anything BT realted on there.

Edit: Oh, blue already posted the BT links


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Just tried out stuff and experimented.

@Val I love Hitchhikers read it a few times, even the very first page is funny as hell. Favourite bit has to be the Golgafrinchams.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Hitchhikers? Can someone fill me in, no idea what that is


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ainsin what is the problem? You post too much with 30 posts? Damn what does that make me?



I am not insituating anything. I'm use to lurker a lot, so posting a lot on certain topics makes me feel weird. I would shudder to think what the Ichigo 100% topics would be like without you. You are the epicentre of these topics!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. Best book series ever. Val has references to it on his blog.



			
				Ainsin said:
			
		

> I am not insituating anything. I'm use to lurker a lot, so posting a lot on certain topics makes me feel weird. I would shudder to think what the Ichigo 100% topics would be like without you. You are the epicentre of these topics!


 
Nooo I meant with IRC. Wow thanks man that's quite a compliment.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> 1/10 for all posts? Hello??


Huh? you talking to me? What do you mean?

And yeah Blue your like like SasuRyu said the other day, our leader. You're always on, you welcome the newcomers, start the topics, and Inforce the law.( In reference to Spoilers)


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry about that. I must have misread your post.

The problem with my IRC is that I'm capable of getting good speeds (usually), but with shaping of my network, certain ports have higher priority than others. So with IRC now, I get 5 - 6kbps, when I know I can get 50 - 60kbps easy.

I'm trying get my IRC proggie to initialise dcc gets and sends through ports 21 & 80. I'm not too sure if it is going to work or not.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

For the first time ever in this thread, speechless

Ainsin I'm sure you can change the ports, let me look into it. What sort of network you have? You seem to be someone else that knows something about computers.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Ainsin, quick question, do you have firewall on or use a router?

Thanks for the information Blue, I agree with Wu and Ainsin that you pretty much hold the thread together.

Oh, and Wu, I didnt understand what you mean when you said 1/10, was just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Lol that coming from you means a lot, we probably didn't get off to the greatest starts did we.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah man, we really didn't get along before. I remember you putting me on your ignore list at a time aswel, lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes I remember that lol. Oh well that was a long time ago.


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

I use a router. It connects to my PC via my network card. I'm using Ethernet Over ATM as my operation mode (mainly because I have more than one account, and swop between the 2 constantly).

I have a firewall... but it's just a personal one. It keeps out my hacking buddies, but I switch it off when i'm irc (otherwise I can't connect).

I'm pretty decent with computers. I've been working with them my whole life, so its second nature for me to work with them. I prefer programming to fixing my pc though.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol that coming from you means a lot, we probably didn't get off to the greatest starts did we.



LOL, Ha! thats an understatement!

Nah, but you guys are cool now right?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I personaly think router 'causes alot of problems. And firewall although keeps hackers away, it is also a pain to use as it prevents too many programs and such.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

Daaah.....computer jargon overload.....lol

Ha, reclaim my title?  At this rate, Ill have to look up to you! lol. Im surprised that many of you are still able to keep up the momentum when most all of you are active students....Maybe Im just overdoing it..


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Router's are fine if configured properly. 

Ooooo Ainsin what do you program in?

@Wu of course were cool now


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Daaah.....computer jargon overload.....lol
> 
> Ha, reclaim my title?  At this rate, Ill have to look up to you! lol. Im surprised that many of you are still able to keep up the momentum when most all of you are active students....Maybe Im just overdoing it..



Don't worry... my head hurts as well. I'm contemplating getting a beer right now.

I'm an active student... to certain degree. I pitch up to most of my lectures, and I feign interest during them (I'm king at solitaire now).

I can't keep up either. This is the first time in 3/4 weeks I've had time to talk to people on the forum again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't go back to uni for two weeks yet. What you studying?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Oh, and Wu, I didnt understand what you mean when you said 1/10, was just asking out of curiosity.


Oh I meant 1/10 of all the total 4937 posts in this Thread. My post count in here.

@Val, lol, Well I graduated high school already, so I dont have all that hasel but Im still Muti tasking every time I come on here. Hey man when did you switch over to boxing, like what was the final straw if you know what i mean.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Remember me Val


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, as blue said, we are cool now. 

I'm a half active student, at my age (Year 11, or First year high school if you like) I don't get too much work, so I can always keep up with myself.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm in a long distance relationship so in the evenings I will be talking to my girlfriend on msn anyway. So I am always on then.


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Router's are fine if configured properly.
> 
> Ooooo Ainsin what do you program in?
> 
> @Wu of course were cool now



I've almost got my microsoft certification for my MCSD.Net now. I'm doing Visual Studio.net, but I really wanted to C#.net. 

I've also learnt C++ & C. I tried to learn Java, but I got too lazy.

Oh... i also fiddle with Linux a lot. I love that OS.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

I've always wanted to look into programing and Visual C++, too bad I'm just plain lazy and watch too much anime.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Cool man that's impressive. I know VB and Java pretty well. Been too lazy to learn C or C++ yet, but doing it next term at uni.

Been upgrading my computer now got:

Athlon 64 3500 venice core
Asus AV8 SLI deluxe
HIS x850xt Turbo
1 gb ddr400 crucial balistix
1 80 gb hardrive 1 250 gb

Annoying thing is have to flash bios for my cpu to be supported (cos it's venice core). But Asus reckons I should update chipset driver first. Which I need to be in windows for. So I think I'll just take it in to a store and ask if they can put in a San Diego core briefly so I can do that.

Were planning on making an Ichigo fansite some time soon and I'm gonna write a little Ichigo rpg, probably with C++ and OpenGL as that's what I'm learning at uni. Gonna be a piss take of Ichigo and rpgs in general.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, that's some very impressive specs you got there for your new comp. Unfortunately, my comp. is only a year old yet it's started to get outdated now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Indeed now I just need to be able to boot into windows so I can use it lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Blue, can I ask you a question about making a banner? How do you cut out an Image out of a sceen shot like from a video? Like I wanna just get the person in the show not the background and stuff.


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Cool man that's impressive. I know VB and Java pretty well. Been too lazy to learn C or C++ yet, but doing it next term at uni.
> 
> Been upgrading my computer now got:
> 
> ...



I'd love to play an Ichigo rpg... as long as it faithful (to a certain degree) to the series. I wouldn't stop playing it!

I just upgraded my PC to a Pentium 4 3gb. I needed a new mobo, so now I a 1 meg of cache. I still can't get over that. My Graphics card is a Geforce 4 6800.

I've got a 250gig hdd... with 20 gigs left. I have too much anime & music!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Lol I have under 5 gb left in my two hard drives. Its all full of anime. We haven't really decided how were gonna do the Ichigo rpg exactly. Me and SasuRyu are coming up with stuff.

Wu I think you can use virtual dub to get screens from videos. To cut stuff out I use the pen tool in photoshop.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Wu, you don't use Adobe to take screenshots from video. Try virtualdub.

Wow, 4.8Ghz...-_____-  I only have a 1.8Ghz processor with 256 DDR RAM. I need upgrading!

btw, which photoshop would you reccomend out of them all?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Well Ive got the screen shot already, I know how to do that, but I  just cant cut out the person and put him on a different background.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Erm, paint? lol 
It works...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

If your using gimp I don't know how, but in photoshop use the pen tool.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Can you get It acuarate like that. Is it like the laso tool in paint.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I did it for my Nishino banner very lazily in about 4 mins.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoa really? that looks good, okay Ill try it as soon as i download it. thanks, Im really clueless on this.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry about lack of posting people and sorry i didn't reply to your message blue, i'm just having an awful night but it'll all pass over, nice specs on the computer you got there blue


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

It's cool man, I'll be on msn soon. We can talk then?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

yeh thats kool bud, how the rest of you in here today then


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Is it called Photoshop 7 FULL VERSION?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Latest version is Photoshop CS 2


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 19, 2005)

I am off to bed peeps. I gotta get up early and do nothing in particular ^^

Maybe i'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes come back tomorrow! Great talking to you again mate.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Later Ainsin, and Thanks Blue


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, night Ainsin.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

@ SasuRyu:  You're SasukeRyuujin right?  I made that connection, but it just hit me on how many posts you have versus like a month ago....or...am I remembering wrong?  Daah.

@Wushu (heh, from 2 pages ago):  The last straw?  Hmmm, I had 8 years of Martial arts experience and could own with kicks, but lost in a boxing match last year to a guy whose never fought before in his life.  I just needed to learn to use my ands effectively and condition my body to be stronger.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes we always called him SasuRyu for short so he just changed it and yes he has posted a lot in the last month. It was less than a week ago we were fighting over 4000th post lol.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

Man, it seemed just yesterday Me and Blue started the Nishino FC.....and now everyone's all grown up lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes I know that was two months ago. I still remember the days where like tonight  there were like 10 new pages each night.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

@Val, lol wow you lost to a guy who’s never fought before? Yeah now I can see your motivation. No but yeah defiantly one day I want to formally train in boxing, it’s the best way to learn to use your hands efficiently, as well as a good fitness conditioner.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

You know maybe we should have some Ichigo discussion lol. With so many people coming back today I couldn't be bothered to tell everyone to do that. But now is the time!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

yah, the major difference is the conditioning....Im SO much more tired and sore than when I was in MA, and the people who also do boxing are is much better shape overall, so you feel pressure to become better (or else you'll get beat up).  Not that MA is bad, but it's like apples and potatoes, they require different skill sets, in fact, I had to relearn everything.  Footwork and moving around, arm placement, punch technique (though I cheated, I studied boxing punch techniques while still in MA), and conditioning body parts like my neck and back which have never been worked before.  

I apologise to everyone, It seems everytime I visit, I accidently draw the topic off course into martial arts or boxing...I try not to! lol


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, we should get back on track to the discussion. Err....anyone want to be a topic starter then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Val don't worry were just glad to have you back


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

@Val, Yeah I know what you mean deffiatly about the conditioning, Martial Arts training is not centered on conditioning, but thats never really been a problem for me since I have seperate training sessions during the day, as well as I played football for my high school, and football practice is hell.

Yeah sorry guys about changing the topic every time we come on.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

Yah I had a question, how come in middle school when Toujo and Nishino went to the same school wore different uniforms?  And I think there was something else like that too with another girl....Gah, I don't remember.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Really? SasuRyu will know Ill ask him


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

SasuRyu says:
well Nishino never wore a blazer so its probably the same uniform just without a blazer, coz Toujo kept hers tight


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

In some japanese schools the uniform regulations are looser, you can by your own uniform for school, from like a mall or somewhere as long as it fits the criteria.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Where is he? How come he can't post himself, not his internet again is it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh really? I didn't know that. In France there is no uniform.

He just has a million people talking on msn to him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

He is right here, and he is flooded on msn and is also kinda depressed my dear lingz


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 19, 2005)

heh, I always preferred the sweater to the blazer anyways.  Warm and fuzzy......
hah, and I always thought girls wearing a skirt in the winter was kinda weird...I wonder whose idea that was...

Well on that note, I gotta go to boxing practice lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Later Val, nice seeing you again and yeh i have shot up in posts


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Mr. popular, lol.

Do you guys like Nishino in the sailor uniform (remember the trip?) or her own uniform more? I think she looks super kawaii in the sailor outfit, yet the original uniform suits her more.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 19, 2005)

It's time for me to go too.... I'll be back tomorrow. Night everybody!!

"Toujou>Nishino"----> Facts!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Lol despite that comment make sure you do come back tomorrow


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Grrrr, don't run off while saying that! Nishino owns Toujo anyday  
Later Hero.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Alright Later Val, Hero, make sure you all come back and post here sometimes.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok little discussion topic. If two of the girls ganged up on one of the others. Which two? and who would they gang up on?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

LOL, nice topic

I think Toujou and Satsuki would gang up on Nishino, because Satsuki doesnt really like Nishino, and she somewhat respects Toujou.

So thats really the only option besides everybody on satsuki, and Nishino and Toujou both arnt the type to gang up on anybody.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Toujou is too shy to gang up on someone surely


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Toujo gang up on someone? Hell no IMO.

My two choices would be Satsuki and Chinami, lol

And they gang up on......toujo   or kozue


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

But thats really the only option besides everybody on satsuki, and Nishino and Toujou both arnt the type to gang up on anybody.


Oh you mean any of the girls in Ichigo, oh okay that right then.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

But there are a lot of girls. I agree with Satsuki and Chinami. Probably on Toujou she seems most vulnreable


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

I would have said Satsuki and Nishino bury the hachet and gang up on Toujo, take her out of the picture and they have better chances


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

But Satsuki wouldnt gang up with Nishino she doesnt like her, as well as shes like Toujou, she respects her she wouldnt gang up on her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

5000th post! And Nishino wouldnt do that


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Exactly what wu said she respects her


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Sometimes people do things like fight alongside an enemy to defeat a greater evil, well maybe that could happen, and i know Nishino is not like that but just my theory ing


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

I think he meant it as in "if" he could chose any, not as in it could happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Toujou isn't evil! He would never have got with Nishino without Toujou


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Well they would do that if they we're smart, but there just too soft, they cant hurt there friends, just to get a guy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

you like hurting your friends?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

It's not smart to do that  
I say it's more like, cheap.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah I could never do that. If that makes me soft then I'm proud of being soft


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

case closed my idea was pointless really


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

But I do think Satsuki could have a chance to do that, no?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

We said Chinami, but why would she want to? Satsuki already does with Amachi


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Chinami is definitely my least favourite girl out of them all, just, not cute..


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah mine too, but what reason would she have for ganging up on the others. She has Komi lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 19, 2005)

Poor Komi, anyway off to bed now, i'm tired, night people


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait what did you guys say behind my back while I was gone? No I dont like hurting my friends, I just said they couldnt do it. Not that they were bad for not doing so.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Komi, lol. 
Night Sasuryu

@Wu You did say "If they were clever..."


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah it was just you said they were soft for not being able to. We didn't say anything behind your back.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah later SasuRyu

LoL, I was joking about the behind my back part, anyway no I didnt mean soft I guess, I meant good hearted.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Right ok fair enough. 

Next discussion, out of Komi and Sotomura, who is the biggest rival to Manaka lol.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Komi?? hell yeah!!

lol, joke, Well, I think Amachi, but if it's out of them two, then Sotomura. But he's cool.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Well everyone would have said Amachi if I included him. So I had to leave him out. Ok then lingz which girl do you think might be interested in Sotomura lol


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm, that's abit harder.

Errr....I think Kozue would be cool with him, although I think Yui might be interested in him more. 

How about you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Lol Kozue and Sotomura, that would be classic. Like the two people with the dirtiest mines. But you know it could work


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, 
Dirty mind x Dirty mind - Perfect

How about Satsuki with Sotomura? Haha


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 19, 2005)

Lol Sotomura would be in heaven


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Haha, in heaven, yeah, that's so true


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone hear who has read over volume 16 tell me if Ookusa ever appears again? It seems like he's been left out and been replaced by Amachi.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmm i dont remmeber, lingz do you?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope, but..


*Spoiler*: _Err...sort of, best not to read if you havent read past yanime_ 



He's basically a irelevant character so you don't really need to be concerned


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok new discussion. What job do you think each character will have when they grow up?


----------



## floopyliangchu (Sep 20, 2005)

wow i just finished reading all the volumes so far... its GOOD SHIT ^^

i was reading some or sotomura msgs above and it just made me think... how funny would it be if kawashita made sotomura's site for real 
with pics of all our fav ichigo chicks... 

now THERES a perverted thought ahahah


----------



## floopyliangchu (Sep 20, 2005)

urrrgh major edit again...
soz i didnt get what u said the first time....

yea i think i'll wait for the full volume.
where do you guys get it from?

i got it from this link
? Source: FF7AC Reunion


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah that's were everyone get's it from.

There is another discussion thread for after chapter 143. If you ask there someone will be able to tell you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll say what I say to everyone. It will be done when it's done. Just gotta be greatful that Yanime do it. The other good thing about waiting is this thread is way more active than the other one. Many people who have read ahead now regret it.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

i suppose so, doesnt make the wait any easier though


----------



## floopyliangchu (Sep 20, 2005)

why do they regret it tho?

ahhh i guess u'll just have to ease the pain by reading it over again lol.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

because the scans are a lower quality and since no spoilers are allowed here they have to be careful when they talk here so as not to spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Indeed, we had a bit of an argument over spoilers a while back so they created another thread for low quality discussion.

As you can see though plenty of discussion goes on here.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Sep 20, 2005)

heh i think _plenty_ is a bit of an understatement....

jeez too bad i missed out on most of the discussions so far... i'll just have to wait for the next round, thats is when V17 comes out


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh we still discuss in between volumes. There have been around a thousand posts in just the last week. Generally someone thinks up a discussion topic and we all just say what we think.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Whats going on blue, looks like we got two more members, yeah dont trip you guys we still get disscusions going on in here, but this place is only as active as its posters, if you dont post then your not gonna see much disscusion. So stay as active as you can.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I did start a discussion but got side tracked. What job do you think all the characters will have when they grow up?

Wu, new memebers are always good. Also it will stay active as long as we stay here.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay Toujou, easy Writer
Nishino, easier, cheif
Satsuki probably some type of job where her looks can help her. like a famous waitress then maybe the store owner.
Kozue, uh she might go into the film business like manaka,
Misuzu, easy again, director
Yui and chiname I have no Idea.
Manaka, hes gonna be the best garbage pick up man in the world pickin up dirty garbage all day long.


What'd about you?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, I agree with Wu apart from Manaka. Manaka will be a film director, not picking garbage, that's just harsh


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Really doesnt like Manaka at all, and i think wu likes him less every day


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Okay Toujou, easy Writer
> Manaka, hes gonna be the best garbage pick up man in the world pickin up dirty garbage all day long.


 
Lol I shouldn't have expected anything else from you.

Manaka: Film Director (obviously!)
Toujou: Writer
Satsuki: First thought was actor, she would be the perfect celebrity.
Nishino: Baker of course!
Kozue: With her thoughts who knows! Lol no seriously film critic
Misuzu: Angry housewife lol
Yui: Something with kids
Chinami: who cares about her


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

> Misuzu: Angry housewife



LOL, yeah yeah , I never thought of that, but that'd be perfect, I can just see her now yelling at the kids to pick up there mess, and the husband for being late,lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Lol I would pity the guy that became her husband.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 20, 2005)

Manaka: Sitcom Director (not quite Movie status)
Toujo: Perhaps a Fantasy and Romance Novelist.
Satsuki: Model or TV series actor....maybe movies down the line
Nishino: Head pastry chef at a High Class restraunt.
Sotomura: E-Business Webmaster, no comment of what kind of business
Yui: Food Critic
Komiyama: Comedian, stand up and maybe a movie gig or two.
Misuzu: (lol angry housewife....) .....Hmm, Movie Director (She has what it takes), or Business manager of some sort.
Chinami: Desperate Housewife
Kozue: Marketing and advertising (ah she knows the inner desires of people...plus sex sells lol)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

I pity the guy that becomes Chinami's husband, who knows what she will do to him, 10 time him? lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Chinami: Desperate Housewife
> Kozue: Marketing and advertising (ah she knows the inner desires of people...plus sex sells lol)


 
Lol very good.

I completely forgot Komi and Sotomura

Komi: Zoo worker! has to be! Either that or childrens entertainer with his impressions

Sotomura: Relationship counciller!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Manaka: Film Director or something in the Film Industry
Toujou: Writer
Satsuki: Either an Actress or a female rugby player
Nishino: pasty chef xD
Kozue: An agony aunt hehe
Misuzu: Teacher for sure
Yui: Something with kids
Chinami: Red light district anyone?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'll put him in the cages aswel, he's not far of a human octopus.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

SasuRyu you forgot Komi and Sotomura. Oh and Amachi.

Amachi will be..... nothing hes rich enough as it is.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Komi: A clown
Sotomura: the next Bill Gates


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Suprised no one has said he will be photographer/ camera man.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Komi: A clown
> Sotomura: the next Bill Gates


Komi: An ugly clown
Sotomura: The next Hugh Hefner


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Komi aint that bad, I quite like Komi actually


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Komi and Sotomura are great side characters, very entertaining.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I didnt say they were bad, just what they were gonna be when they grew up. Although I think I could do without Komi.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Ichigo wouldn't be the same without Komi


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey hey hey!
So far as i understand you're discussing what the characters will become in their future.

My thoughts are:
Manaka: Movie Director for an romance movie serie. Married/Engaged to Nishino.
Nishino: Head Baker at a 5-star bakery. Married/Engaged to Manaka.
Toujo: Writer of something that's similiar to the LOTR triology.
Satsuki: Baywatch/Glamour actor, model, keeping the picture of her kissing manaka of the cheek.
Sotomura: Photograph for a newpaper or ecchi magazine (maybe taking photos of satsuki).
Misuzu: Famous movie critiquant, known for giving movies bad reviews.
Komiyama: Entertainer, comedian, comedyshow actor like in Friends or That 70s show.
Yui: Mid-fat food taster.
Amachi: Went to a casino and gambled away almost all his money, now lives in a avarage house and neighborhood.
Chinami: Some high-stationed office worker using her looks to success.

Dunno if i missed anyone.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

You missed Kozue and welcome back SkriK


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

cant argue with that skrik, spot on


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Funny huh skrik? That you managed to turn all the people who are successful now into losers and all the losers into successful people.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You missed Kozue and welcome back SkriK


Thanks Blue.

Kozue: Finds a way to control herself.(not by doing what her desires are). Finds herself a nice boyfriend, thanks manaka in some way for making her feel comfortable with guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Is there anyone you do like In Ichigo?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

they all look pretty successful to me, cept Amachi and to b honest him failing sounds real good to me.

*edit*
actually id see Toujo as more of a romance novelist.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Indeed I think Wu is the only person that likes Amachi


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

hes gotten a bit better at the end of volume 16, but that was only a few pages.  I just didn't like the way he dominated Toujo and tryed to make all her decissions for her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL, Why are you guys bashing Amachi? Hes cool, And come on tell me at least you guys like Oosaka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I hate him for plotting with Satsuki.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

Not to fond of Oosaka either, but hes better than Amachi.  I dont like the fact they both tryed to minipulate others to get what they wanted.

even though they both failed in the end.  Well so far anyway.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeh they both use their popularity to get what they want


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Not to fond of Oosaka either, but hes better than Amachi.  I dont like the fact they both tryed to minipulate others to get what they wanted.
> 
> even though they both failed in the end.  Well so far anyway.


So agreeing with that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Well hopefully there not gonna come back again


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Sigh..... I cant win with you guys lol


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I hate him for plotting with Satsuki.


.......................*trying to remember*..........................................................................................help me out will ya?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 20, 2005)

lol.....Everytime one of those two show up a little piece of me dies....then grows back very pissed.  >player hatin<


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

@Wu  -  damn right you cant.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

He plotted with Satsuki a lot cos she didn't want him to get with Toujou either


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 20, 2005)

SkriK, he is almost always surpporting Satsuki to win Manaka so he could be closer to Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome back Hero! Yeah the second film trip especially if I remember right.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh, i thought it was about Ookusa... my bad. Yeah, screw amachi.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah that's the spirit!


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

Is SasuRyu around? If you are: Where the hell is my Nishino stock you promised me?! I've wanted to dedicate some work but have been held back!
Just kidding, take your time man and make sure it's good!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll ask him when I speak to him


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

eh heh heh  well with all thats been happening lately i've been really sidetracked, i'm really sorry SkriK, don't get me started on Ookusa and Amachi either


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

No problem, i just feel like making a big FC tag to the Nishino FC. Im in a good mood too after watching this:


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

lol brilliant skrik


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

I've seen another one that takes the piss outta Sean Bean, its hillarious, anyway i'm working on it now SkriK, you'll have your stock before the end of the week my friend xD


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 20, 2005)

lolz......wth....LotR.......too many acronyms.....


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Val, the picture of you in the drawing i'm doing is almost complete, which means only Wu to do and then its complete


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey I got a question SasuRyu, are you in that drawing too?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

yeh i am, why do you ask


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh I was just asking, because if you wernt I could draw you for ya. Dont want all the laughs to be on everybody else and not you.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Please do draw me wu, i'd like to see it, even though i really have made myself look rather odd, i would really like too see anothers impression of me
tall, dark hair and skater style if you need a description


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 20, 2005)

??? Your drawing a forum representation of all the ichigo 100% forum people?  Im in it?  I feel special!  Cool!

not sure what you're reference for me was......unless you saw that thug looking pic I had in my blog in my profile.....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Well the thing is SasuRyu I can draw pretty damn good(not trying to brag) but I dont know a thing about drawing on the computer but I could scan I drawing, Id just have to borrow a friends scanner though.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> ??? Your drawing a forum representation of all the ichigo 100% forum people?  Im in it?  I feel special!  Cool!
> 
> not sure what you're reference for me was......unless you saw that thug looking pic I had in my blog in my profile.....



Indeed i did   but i'm going on the theory of you being a boxer, i had your character design planned from the start, just needed to fit you in

Whatever suits you Wu, i'd just like to see another artist's work, btw you are up to date with bleach arn't you wu?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats a good Idea SasuRyu, I think we should in thanks of SasuRyu all draw a picture of him. Everybody who's in the picture, even if you cant draw good.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Thats a good Idea SasuRyu, I think we should in thanks of SasuRyu all draw a picture of him. Everybody who's in the picture, even if you cant draw good.


Right on it!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

hey you guys it's really not nessacery, i'm just glad to be part of the Ichigo community


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> hey you guys it's really not nessacery, i'm just glad to be part of the Ichigo community


No way im skipping this, had a flash in my "mind's eye" about how you should looks and how you pose. I'll be drawing in flash MX. Head is almost done, it's really sketchy.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

No really I?m serious we should make it official, SasuRyu give us a total up of who?s in the drawing and that?s who?s obligated to draw one. 



Yeah I?m up to date with bleach why you ask?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

I ask because I'm making you a Vaizard or one of those other things, like Yammi was, just think it would suit you well, okay in the picture are, me, Blue, SkriK (giggle), Wu, Lingz, Val and Hero, if only we had one more to add in, we could have a proper Ichigosuki


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Ah man, I can't draw to save my life. It would be an insult to him if I tried to draw him


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah man, I can't draw to save my life. It would be an insult to him if I tried to draw him



I get insulted everyday for my looks   infact it would be an honour to be drawn by our leader


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh god no. Hmmm and I know what you look like. This is bad.

Where's Himura and Ainsin tonight, they said they would come back damn them.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

There you go blue, all he wants is to see what our impression of him is.



EDIT: @sasuRyu, Oh no I only watch the anime, but Im planning to start reading it, anyway whats a Vaizard, dont worry about spoilers i just wanna know what your drawing me like.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

If your really not that confident with your drawing its okay, I don't expect anyone to actually draw me, i just think it will be awesome too see some, after the main project is complete i wanna do individual drawings in a more realistic/ bleachish style of you guys


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

This was really quick and i didn't color it, i might do it tomorow, but now it's late and i gotta go to bed. (I know i suck...)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

That's impressive!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah thats cool, how do you draw on the computer, or at least what program do you use?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats actually really damn impressive, i love it, i would rep you but i already did so


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

Hehe, thanks. 
For this i used Flash MX Professional, you can get a 30-day trial at macromedia.com


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't no you could draw like that in flash


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

SkriK really is full of suprises, I really love the way hes made my pose, coz basically i do that alot


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks Skirk Im gonna check it out.

Oh SasuRyu, dont think you saw this.


			
				 Me said:
			
		

> EDIT: @sasuRyu, Oh no I only watch the anime, but Im planning to start reading it, anyway whats a Vaizard, dont worry about spoilers i just wanna know what your drawing me like


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _ Bleach Spoilers_ 



Basically a Vaizard is Half Shinigami, Half hollow, without revealing too much


----------



## SkriK (Sep 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> SkriK really is full of suprises, I really love the way hes made my pose, coz basically i do that alot


Hehe, guess you liked it.  


			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Thanks Skirk Im gonna check it out.


No problem man.

Well, im off to bed now, night night.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _For SasuRyu_ 



Oh Okay thanks, but do they look human?






Okay Later Skrik


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

no need to worry Wu they look perfectly human, and i loved it SkriK, night man


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Night SkriK


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL, okay good.


Hey blue, sorry about goin off topic, but are you still playin GS?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Drawing? Hmm, I'm still a amateur but trying hard to improve, I did a pic of Sasuke if anyones interested to see, lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Show and tell time Lingz, i'd like too see


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah Lingz, Post it up.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Ah ok, Erm, it's still in my photobucket so I'll just provide the link here:

My Sasuke Pic


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Lingz that deserves rep, that picture is amazing, you can get perspective better than i ever could


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Yeah Nice One Man


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, thanks. I've been trying to draw in manga style for a long time, but it's really kinda' hard. 

Anyway, that was kind of off topic, shall we get back to Ichigo, lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I am still playing GS but with computer stuff been too busy to play.

Great drawing lingz


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

yeh back to ichigo methinks *thinks*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry cant join the disscusion, gots to go, see ya guys later.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

GS? Gundam seed? Thanks for the comment blue.

Anyone got any good topics to start things of?

@Wu, Ah right then, see ya later.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

cya Wu and Golden Sun Lingz


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Golden Sun, I'm not gonna be starting topics cos im installing windows on my computer. But I'll happily join in.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

Did anyone find some of the parts in Ichigo hard to read the first time through?  There were bit that was just to sad for me and i had to take a break, and other times when i was just like "WTF?!? Noooooo".  Still i guess thats just a sign that its a good manga.  Then again people are always saying im to emotional.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

It can be very emotional at times. I like emotional stuff. If you like that sort of thing then watch Kimi ga Nozomu Eien. That's very emotional


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Nah, I never really thought it was "too sad", it was very emotional, but that dosent stop me from reading it, but makes me even more addicted. Ichigo is definitely highly addictive, and always fun to read, for me anyway.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't take everything in the first time, and yes some of it made me cry coz it was so emotional, the 2nd time around i took much more in


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

Its odd, its not that i like emotional stuff more than action, just that I'm able to appreciate it.  Alot of people seem to have the emotional range of a teaspoon -_- I can't understand it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh yeah I think the best anime are shows that have some emotional element in. Hence my favourite Naruto bit was end of Neji's battle when there chasing Sasuke


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Emotional stuff is excellent, I don't favour action, I just find action addictive and fun, but lacking in real plot most the time.

@SasuRyu, which parts did you cry to? I cried when Satsuki thought she had to move out the city, her speach she said to Manaka was very emotional to me lol. Then she realised everything was okay


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

tch :-/ I'm re-reading Ichigo atm (4th time through) and i just had to skip ch 39/40 (nishino break-up) cause i really want those to to end up together, i just think they fit.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

@lingz  when Manaka was dumped by Nishino and was walking through the street at night (reminded me of a personal experience) and parts where people generally feel hurt in the manga


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, that part was good stuff, I agree.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

I actually ended up punching my wall when they went to the amuesment park and Ookusa was trying to break up Nishino, because that happened to me in high school.. only i didnt get such a happy ending..

So yea i can relate to that sasu walking home alone isnt much fun when you leave the house together...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

Ookusa  told ya he was up to no good at that time, anyway guys, gonna call it a night, cya all later


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, that guy was super annoying then. Anyway, night SauRyu


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

C ya man, guess ill c u tomorrow, this threads becoming a regular for me =)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 20, 2005)

ANTI OOKUSA GANG *marches to bed*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah he is annoying, damn those "cool" guys


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

ANTI OOSAKU AND AMACHI GANG (although he got better in the kast chapter)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, and that means damn Wu aswel, he said he was a "cool" guy when he attended high school, lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't like Satsuki either


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

You don't like her?? Oh man, she's pretty cool, just abit annoying at times, but she's still cute.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't like her cos she tried to ruin his relationship with the other girls


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

Satsukis odd, i dont not like her because although shes plotting i always find it hard not to like girls i just dont want them to be hurt.  And shes not really that bad, shes just taking a more 'direct approach'. 
So i guess i can relate to manaka, he wont chose one because it will hurt the others.  This manga really struck home for me it was like being hit in the face with a sladgehammer.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, that's a nice way to put it Uchiha Sakato (man, that's a long name, what you short for? Sakato?) Yeah, I like manga's where you can relate to them in real life, A personal one that comes into mind will be Fruits Basket, they teach alot of good stuff in there, well, for me anyway


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 20, 2005)

yea a mangas always better if you can relate to it, i just wish it had of reminded me of better things.

Well anyway i gotta go now guys, got some more 3D max work to do.

PS
If you're wondering why all my posts have edits its just fixing spelling mistakes, my spellings been terrible tonight.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh ok, Night Uchiha Sakato (I'm still waiting for a shorter version of you're name, it's too long)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

3D Max do you mean 3ds max? You a modeler? Sorry I'm not posting much lingz, finished installing windows now having to install drivers and programs.

Your a games development student? Cool, were planning to make an Ichigo RPG as part of an Ichigo fansite were gonna make. If you can do graphics stuff and would be willing to help that would be awesome.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's fine, I understand the pain of formatting the computer


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh I have done it so many times now it's easy just takes a while.

Anyway Sakato, sorry I didn't say anything about myself, just got excited at the fact your a games development student. 

We are not planning on making anything difficult just a short game, the dialouge is what will make it good not graphics really. I'm a coder, can code in VB and Java pretty well. Am learning C++ at uni next term, and OpenGL which is what this will probably be in. Seriously if you are interested in helping it would be really cool. 

At the moment we are in very early planning stages. Nothing much has been planned just a few ideas thrown about.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm, a shortened name for me, sakato i guess, or saka. I'm not bothered.

I wouldn't call myself a modeler I'v only just started learning the program.  But if i ever get good enough that i could help I'd love too.

Also where can i dl this manga you mentioned (Kimi ga Nozomu Eien).


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm not sure that it was ether a manga, just an anime. 

Were not that bothered about how good the graphics are, so i'm sure you will be plenty good enough. Besides we are not going to be starting for a little while yet. Cos we need to plan the game first.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm 
ookusa: a jap david beckham... thats is.. soccer player and a pimp
manaka: well i agreee with whats been said... but u gotta chuck in some sort of berry panties in there.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe he will make a feature length film on strawberry panties


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

so yea, we were talking about Satsuki.  
I actually really pity her, she's the only one that?s been pushed away on multiple occasions.  Simply being rejected is bad enough... but to be rejected and still not able to give up, to know you'll try again and probably be rejected again...

If he doesn't end up with Nishino (which imo seems to be a definate now) he better end up with Satsuki, not that i dont like toujo or anything, i just think Satsuki deserves it =).


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Satsuki deserves it by attempting to ruin the relationship with the others. She is the only one that hasn't respected the relationship he has with the other girls. She can't win by being herself, so she shouldn't be with him


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

ohh harsh. But she has won by being herself, twice Manaka has confssed he likes/loves her.

I wont deny that her methods of 'winning' arn't a little umm direct and mischievous, but thats just how she is.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

She is the only girl Manaka has rejected


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

exactly, and yet she keeps trying, which is why i pity her.  
She's unable to give up, im sure you've been rejected atleast once, imagine that but not being able to give up, not being able to move on, to try again and know you'll probably fail.  Thats why i think she deserves him (ONLY if Nishino fails tho cause shes so cool)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

She will never deserve him because she can't get him by being herself.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

But she is being herself, this is who she is.  Maybe it isnt right, but its who she is.  Manaka noticed her before she even tryed once to sabotage the others.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeh but then she did try to sabotage the others. Why should she have to sabotage the others if she deserved to be with him


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

she doesnt have to, she just does because thats the way she is.  The others are just to shy to try something like that.  I guess we'll never agree.  My point is a little weird but its just the way i think.

Ok New topic, whats your favourite chaper (and page within it).  Mine would have to be ch81 page 10, i was just like "Do it damn you! Kiss her!"... and then they didnt -_-


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

So out of interest you don't think there is anything wrong with what she did?

Favourite page is easy, volume 16 chapter 142 double page 152-153.

Nishino's confession, by far the greatest moment in the manga.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

yea thats my second favourite page well actually joint first.  Wrong with what she did? You mean answering the phone? or offering to well you know...

You dont have to reply to this btw, but a damn funny page was ch94 pg100 after Toujo gives manaka the chocolate and soto shouts " The teddys on the chocolate are doing ecchi things!! "
So funny lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol Sotomura has all of the funniest lines. I meant do you think she is wrong for interfering with the others relationships.

Also who is the guy at the end of volume 16 with Toujou? Some people have said her brother but it looks nothing like her brother. Her brother has longish black hair, a bit like Toujou.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

anything wrong with what Satsuki did? Nope =P, besides Manaka seems to love it lol.  Thats the question on everyones lips, noone knows for sure, you just dont get a good enough picture.

Double standards i guess, i hate oosaku and amachi for trying to sabotage manakas reltionships, but when satsuki does it i dont give a hell lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Manaka doesn't know that she does that though does he?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

sure he does, like when they see Nishino in the cafe and satsuki says she and manaka were on a date.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah true, but he doesn't know about what she does with Amachi. I guess I just can't stand her for that.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

what has she done with amachi tho?  I mean i know they share the same goal, but give me specific times when theyve actually tryed to spilt manaka up with whoever.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Where's SasuRyu when you need him, I can't remember a specific time but they definately agreed to work with each other.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

yea, when she dragged him into the toilets, but they never actually acted on it, as in working together to break manaka up with (whoever, Toujou at the time).  All Amachi said was when i get toujou all you have to do is comfort manaka, then satsuki hit him and said he didnt understand her at all. =P

thats in ch 110 btw.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm sure I remember something from one of the film trips.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

not that i remember, maybe im wrong tho. Ill have a look. The only thing i remember from the film trips is when amachi sent manaka into the baths before the girls to get him in trouble lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Perhaps your right, but they still both do the same thing. She still tries to ruin his relationship with the others. To me that is wrong.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

show me where she tryes to ruin his relationship, the only thing about her is she's more forward with her feeling.  She trys to seduce manaka while the others dont, thats all. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh come on you gave an example yourself when she said they were on a date. I haven't read most of the chapters for like 6 months so my memory isn't too great. When I reread it soon I will give you plenty of times.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry, i ment to say excluding that.  Is that one time enough to hate her though?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

There have been other occasions I'm sure I just can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

guess we should postpone this discussion then. 
So who do you *hope* manaka ends up with? 
and who do you *think* he'll end up with?

For me both answers are Nishino, the reason should be obvious enough. Her confession  was so cool.  I was just like "About f'ing time!!!"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Nishino and Nishino


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 21, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato, Amachi use Satsuki to try to win Toujou. I don't remeber if they had a plan or something, but they surpport each other.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Satsuki wants amachi to win Toujou but she never actually helped him.  Nothing wrong with that is there?

@Blue. Hell yea! If he doesnt end up with Nishino im gonna hunt down the manga-ka (damn cant remember the name) and force her to redo the last few volumes so he does end up wth her ing


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 21, 2005)

The point is if they were to succeed their goals,  it's the same to say that they are helping each other. If Amachi win Toujou, don't you agree that Satsuki will get a higher chance to win Manaka?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

yea but theres nothing wrong with that, aslong as she doesnt help him.  Like in the same situation, would you not be happy one of your competition has been 'eliminated'.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Satsuki wants amachi to win Toujou but she never actually helped him. Nothing wrong with that is there?
> 
> @Blue. Hell yea! If he doesnt end up with Nishino im gonna hunt down the manga-ka (damn cant remember the name) and force him to redo the last few volumes so he does end up wth her ing


 
The Mangaka is a her actually.

Hero! Welcome back. I am absolutely certain that there are other occasions where Satsuki did something. SasuRyu could tell you but I would need to read it again.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 21, 2005)

It's true that they didn't directly helping each other. However, if they complying their goals, it's the same as helping each other.

BTW, the mangaka is a woman.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hum, never knew that.  Shoulda guessed tho.

Gah you people are crazy, hopeing someone succeeds isnt the same as helping them.

Also, sorry about this, i just love a good discussion/arguement.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

It's cool man so do we lol. The fact is though if it was me I would be trying to stop Amachi not just letting it all happen.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

what? If you were Satsuki you'd try to stop someone eliminaing your competition?  
I mean look at it from amachis perspective (even though i hate him), in his oppinion all hes doing is trying to with Toujous heart.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 21, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> guess we should postpone this discussion then.
> So who do you *hope* manaka ends up with?
> and who do you *think* he'll end up with?


What do you think i will say?? 

I like Satsuki, even though she plots with Amachi, she does it for herself. It's selfish, but it's a desperate cry for help in one way. She really loves Manaka, and she wants him to love her back. If my love for someone was as high as her's, i dunno what i've done... maybe the same...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes because what he is doing is wrong, No problem with him going for Toujou, just the way he is going for her.

Welcome back SkriK!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

Satsuki did kinda ruin a supposed Manaka and Toujo moment, what about when she blatenly lied saying Manaka decided to go out on a date with her and said Toujo would be fine with Amachi, it didn't help Amachi directly but was pretty nasty


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I like Satsuki, even though she plots with Amachi, she



Nooo, read my arguements damnit ing . Damn does no one agree with me.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Satsuki did kinda ruin a supposed Manaka and Toujo moment, what about when she blatenly lied saying Manaka decided to go out on a date with her and said Toujo would be fine with Amachi, it didn't help Amachi directly but was pretty nasty



I allready mentioned that time, and its the only time i can think of.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

I still think Amachi and Satsuki will end up with each other sadly


----------



## SkriK (Sep 21, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Nooo, read my arguements damnit ing . Damn does no one agree with me.


But she DOES. It's so clear. See it in a way of your own life. If you were to like a girl, as Manaka and Toujo and you knew that another guy that you barely know also liked her. And there's also another girl that likes you. If you found out that that other girl and that other guy was cooking up plans together to break you up, wouldn't you be devastated?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

But it was an occasion where she helped Amachi, I knew there was one.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

But they arnt 'cooking up plans', never once have they had a 'joint benture' to break them up.  It Amachi and Toujou got together so much the better for Satsuki, but its no more than that, shes never actually helped him.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But it was an occasion where she helped Amachi, I knew there was one.



What she did wasn't to help Amachi it was for her alone she didnt plan it.  And yea id allready mentioned that uumm 'event' =P


----------



## SkriK (Sep 21, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I still think Amachi and Satsuki will end up with each other sadly


I would tear my screen apart if that happens... i would more like amachi to end up with chinami...


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

What?!? Amachi with Satsuki, HELL NO! Id have to... you dont wanna know. He doesnt deserve her.

huh, chinami. But shes with um? Big lips dude. lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I would tear my screen apart if that happens... i would more like amachi to end up with chinami...



Nah Chinami needs to be put in a padded cell, which just made me think of a really cute Nishino picture, but don't forget that Amachi and Satsuki are still "allies" so they could reveal a plan at anytime


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> but don't forget that Amachi and Satsuki are still "allies" so they could reveal a plan at anytime



Damn it... *starts crying*  stop saying stuff like that


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

My search has started and its only a matter of time before i find the evidence i need my friend  search your feelings you know it too be true


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lots of people here think Amachi and Satsuki will end up together.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

from the way things are going its likely to happen, remember in the toilets Satsuki actually blushed when her and Amachi talked, she looked quite moved, foreshadowing i'm afraid, hope they dont hook it up


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, I'd never even imagined those two together...

@sasu w00t someone to argue with, get good proof, i dont give up easily.

yea she was blushing but was it because of him?  Still i suppose they would make a pretty cute couple.  Even though he isn't worthy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

She was definately blushing because of him.

Challenging SasuRyu's knowledge? That's risky.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

i'm just getting the evidence now, on the phone to some girl whos got a problem which means i'm trying to do about 6 things at once


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Challenging SasuRyu's knowledge? That's risky.



Most probably considering i only read the manga for the first time 3 days ago.  Then again if he comes back with crappy proof... ohhh fun.

Lol atm im in 3 threads (2 different forums), working with 3Ds Max and trying to do my nightly drawing, its not easy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

What sort of things you do in 3ds max?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Basic stuff atm, (started using it 1 or 2 weeks ago) right now im working on an environment (landscape and house) then ill have to model all the furniture and a few characters then animate them moving through the house/landscape.  And thats basically my first assignment for 3D max for tech =)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

try having a chat with a girl on the phone, i dont wanna chat, i dont even know why she wants too, its pointless all i say is yeh  yeh  yeh  yeh


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

lol... women eh?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool man, what is actually involved in your course?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Its a BTEC national diploma (equivilant to 3 A levels), basically a taster of all aspects of Games design and development.  Theres 18 modules :-
Digital Graphics - Photoshop
Narrative Structure - Premier Pro (storyboarding)
Games platforms - Theory module
Sound Engineering - Adobe Audition
Games Design - Concept/design documents
Games engine - Unreal Engine
3D Environments/3D Modeling/ 3D Animation - All using 3Ds Max

Then theres like 6 media units, understanding the media etc.
And a few business Units.
*edit* oh and Art, for character design etc. We just started it, thats the only reason im drawing now.

And all in 2 years lol.  Its pretty tough.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Interesting, so I presume you want to work in the games industry when your older


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Im actually taking a year out after this course to set up a testing company with a friend from the course.  Then ill head off to uni =P and leave the poor guy to run it alone for a few years till i get back lol

*Edit*
200th post


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok fair enough, good luck with that man.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe, thanks.  Its actually looking really good now.  It used to be just an idea, a dream i suppose.  But its finally coming together =)

*edit*
Right i need to go for a while 1hr max.  Good thing Sasuryu hasnt come back with his so called proof yet (=P), he'd think im stalling for time 

*edit 2*
Back =)

*edit 3*
:S wheres sasuryu gone? He was ment to give me a good arguement ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

He's still on the phone man, just give him some time


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

lol 2 hours, this girl must have some problem.  
Patience is not my strong point, right now all i can do is force myself not to downoad the cheap scans.  All my patience and self control is being channeled into that lol.  Patience required for anything but that is forfit right now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

oh my good god, finally the phone has been prized from my ear, my perfect timetable for tonight is ruined ing


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

RYU  that must have been one hell of a problem... lol i pity you mate, I really do.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

You can say that again, poor lass has been through a hard time, but I can't help but think something bad is gonna happen soon, well i'll learn from Manaka and be a little more descisive


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol yeah I dunno how you did it, and to think you only stopped cos of your battery.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

You two know each other irl? Or just over msn etc?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah we speak on msn most nights.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Makes sense =)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

saved by the battery 

@elephant  ? Source: FF7AC Reunion enjoy my friend


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Anime is crap compared to manga. Manga is very addictive, link is on first post of Ichigo FC, if you click on link in my sig you will find it.

Or SasuRyu will post the link again


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, i read all 143 chapters in 2 days, *grumbles* woulda been one night if i hadn't remembered my assignment for monday -_-

So yea, I'd say its damn good, well worth reading.  I havnt seen the anime myself, but everyone that has watched it AND read the manga says that it was terrible compared to the manga.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

I always do blue, i'm a one man Ichigo database really


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

im starting to wonder about that ryu, you still havnt got any decent proof.  Could it be there isnt any?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Trust me it is terrible. They covered about 25 chapters in first 3 episodes or something.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

okay my friend, let me do my coursework, which will take about an hour, then i will come back with the proof you require, just ask blue, i've never failed yet


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe, just trying to get your fired up mate lol 

By the way, even if you come back with what you believe to be proof, you know unless its rock solid im gonna argue it?

Whats your coursework?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol yeah his knowledge is scary, he remembered something about a stranger asking Nishino for directions and his nose hair was showing. Also that the wine glass says "a drink from the adult world"


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

yea that was back when Manaka stole her phone, and he thought Nishino was having a secret relationship and he was just a cover lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

oh my proof is always rock solid, but i do love to argue so i might just let my evidence be less than brilliant just for an arguement  and Nishino said, that man was quite good looking, pity his nose hair was showing

hey i think your slightly confused sak   how could she have got her mums text without her phone


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

oh yey  I like you more and more every post.  
No idea how much longer ill be on though, have to get up again in 7 hours now lol.  But if i dont respond tonight, i'll do it tomorrow (today now lol) at college.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah even I remember now that she got a text from her mum and rushed home cos of some pie. Then the stranger asked for directions


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

It was her favourite cake, more foreshadowing as to her becoming a cake chef, oh i love lil jigsaws like this, hey i like you too


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

oops my bad, when he stole the phone that guy was walking past him making a call.  Put 2 scenes into one ther =P

hehe cherry pie lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

i love just pointing bits out, well remembered though i must congratulate you

okay back in an hour people, gonna get this work done


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok man I'm gonna read monster, so i'll be a bit busy too.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Im going through the manga looking for cute Nishino pics, (then again she's cute in any situation) I was going to attempt a few colourings but i cant be bothered to clean them ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Ah man if you coloured a few Nishino pics you would be loved in this thread. Is colouring hard by the way?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Its pretty hard, atleast in the beginning obviously it gets easier though.  I have a cool little tutorial (really only a few pages) made by someone on NF, i cant remember who it was though.  If u want i can send it to you.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Yo Blue, werent we supposed to finish reading that monster manga like 2 weeks ago? what happened to the manga reading group, nobodys givin any updates yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I haven't been keeping up cos of my computer, but I'm back now and I posted in it if you look. You watched any Mai HiME? Answer in FC.

@Sakato I think I know the one you mean.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Its based on chouji, is that the one you're thinking of? I found it a really good starting point.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I think that's the one


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

And by the way you guys sure have posted a hell of a lot since yesterday, I had to read like 4 pages.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol that must have taken you quite a bit of time.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

over 1/4 of my total posts have been in this thread now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

1347 of my posts are here lol


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

I got 489, almost my entire post count.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

lol, we're all adicts ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Indeed good isn't it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

So what are some of the discusions I missed out on?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

About whether Satsuki teamed up with Amachi and when she tried to ruin the relationship with the other girls


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Im winning that one =P

Although blue thinks ryu will put me in my place there, but iv never seen him argue so i cant say


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Not at all, when SasuRyu finishes his coursework he will show you of an occasion I am certain.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

If he comes back with the cafe scene im gonna be so pissed, delt wth that allready lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Whoa, wait a sec did I just hear someone challenge SasuRyu? Oh no, you better repent your sins now boy, before you give him a chance to come back.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol I don't think he realises who he is challenging here.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

No I don?t think I do either but even if I lose, i LOVE a good argument. 
Guess I just gotta hope all I've herd about him has been exaggerated


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah yeah thats how I was too, i used to agrue with blue and everbody all the time, no wait, I still do.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol with this much build up SasuRyu better not let us down here.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay so what are your guys posistions on the arguement?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe, thats exactly what i was thinking blue, if he cant bring a few good points to the table 

Still i got a good 1 or 2 page talk about it with you blue.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Satsuki did sort of team up with Amachi and she certainly knows what he is doing and has made no attempt to stop him. 

I am sure there are a few occasions where Satsuki tried to damage the relationship between Manaka and the others.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

if you read pages 259,260+261 you get most of my counter points =P, just read my arguement with blue lol, should find it entertaining.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

So what are the sides here? Where do yous guys stand?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't like Satsuki he does


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Well blue was saying she didnt like Satsuki cause she teamed up with Amachi, and i basically said she didnt team up with Amachi.  Never once did they work together, sure they benifited from the other succeeding but they never specifically helped each other.

Then blue said how Satsuki sabotaged Manakas relationship with the other girls, but that only happened ONCE, so thats not really a good reason not to like her (but i understnad it is possible just to not like people for no reason)

*edit* 
well, there u go blue summed it up in a single line lol

And so you know Nishino is my favourite  (even though im argueing for Satsuki atm)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

It happened more than once I am certain.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

I suppose its possible, but untill you show me proof... like i said, im not reading through everything again.

feel free to jump in Wu =)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay for me i dont really like satsuki in terms of my favoite girls, shes like last right before yui and chinime, but, I dont see her as sabotaging the others girls and teamin up with amichi. She just pushes too hard because shes loves him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah well I read most of the chapters months ago so my memory isn't good enough. I would reread it now, but first I have to catch up for the reading group.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Okay for me i dont really like satsuki in terms of my favoite girls, shes like last right before yui and chinime, but, I dont see her as sabotaging the others girls and teamin up with amichi. She just pushes too hard because shes loves him.



w00t, i was beginning to think no one would agree with me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

What?! you were by yourself on this? lol


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea :-/ they were ganging up on me ing


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

When SasuRyu comes back he will prove us right.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

you have alot of faith in him.  Is he really that  knowledgeable?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Well i probably just agree with you on this Sakato because to me shes just doing the same thing as Amachi, and I dont think hes doing anything bad either.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

oh damn it, cant argue with the Wu, he agreed with me... no musn't.. damn it!

See for me Amachi went a step further than Satsuki, and he crossed the line.  He wasn't just forward with Toujou he actually dominated her time,  for example when she was talking with Manaka her came round the corner and said "Ok ok, private times over for you two" and dragged her off.

ing sorry Wu.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah Amachi is annoying, but Wu likes him lol. That I will never understand


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, no its okay Sakato, I agree with you there too, he deffinatly went way farther then Satsuki, but I just like him because because hes the opposit as manaka, and everbody here knows how much I hate him. lol


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

He wasn't too bad in ch 143, hopefully he doesn't pull an 'oosaku' and pretend to be manakas friend while trying to break him up with Toujou, but then again it seems certain now that Manaka will end up with Nishino (thanks god ) So that wont be a problem.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

We can only hope!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Ahhhh, come on dont tell me you guys dont like Oosaka?!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Of course not!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

No i dont like Oosaku.  I never liked him even before you realise hes a b*****d , but i have my own reasons for that, and its nothing to do with the manga.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, come on, hes so cool, lol, plus he still says friends with dorky Manaka. How nice


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Why is it you like the characters everyone else hates lol


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Friends? He actually activly tryes to f**k up his relationship with Nishino at every stage!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, thats because she a fine girl, I would go for her too. Dont tell me you wouldnt.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh no i so would, if she was single... and she wasnt, so no i cant accept what he did, ever...


----------



## TEK (Sep 21, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> saved by the battery
> 
> @elephant  ? Source: FF7AC Reunion enjoy my friend


Thank you. I shall begin reading it immediately.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

you wont regret it =)

*mutters* muwhahaha another person to argue with...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey hey wait a minute, your not forgetting something are you? The only time he really ever went for her was when she was single, at the carnival. Even hes not that bad.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hold on he set up a double date FOR manaka and nishino just to get her to go then tryed to screw manaka over.


----------



## TEK (Sep 21, 2005)

So is the manga finished or is it still ongoing?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah a date, not a marriage rehearsal, besides he didn’t screw him over all he did was be a little friendly with Nishino because manaka wasn’t. And once him saw she wasn’t interested in him then he never appeared again.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hold on, he orchestrated every part of the date to try and split them up.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I bet you can't work out why someone cool like that is friends with Manaka can you Wu?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I bet you can't work out why someone cool like that is friends with Manaka can you Wu?


Of course I can, Im cool and Im friends with a bunch of people so called less cool then me. I hate people who arent friends with other people just becuase of something like that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol fair enough


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

i agree with you Wu those people are bastards. I'm sure before Manaka and Nishino started dateing Oosuka was probably still good friends with Manaka, but as soon Manaka and Nishino they started dateing... well needless to say his motives changed.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

See there you go Sakato, thats all I meant, I wasnt trying to deny the fact that he didnt go for Nishino.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

So you agree that after Nishino and Manaka started dateing Oosuka turned into a b*****d and tryed to break them up?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Sure why not, half the time Im a b*****d anyways. Everybody entitled to it once in a while.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 21, 2005)

you know its kinda funny..how the topic quickly changed from satsukiXamachiXmanakaXnishinoXtoujo to oosakaXmanakaXnishino

hehe such a nice discussion thread. =)


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Its because I'm here, arguement just jump up around me.

Now i havnt been here long but is it not some sort of record to get Wu to agree Oosuka is a b*****d?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, no the record, blue broke the other day, Damn You!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

Someone finally agree's with my ludicrous Oosuka claims mwuahaha


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

pfft, he beat me too it then. But then i suppose I've only been here a few days, God knows how long blues been here.

Deleated it? No i have it saved on my computer, only 3 days to break one of you lol =P


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Look at page 5 lol I've been here a while


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

You better have gotten rid of that quote Blue!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

You mean this one? 



			
				Wu said:
			
		

> _Okay! Okay! you guys. I dont thinks hes all that bad, Ive seen worse main characters in anime, In fact him in the begining of the manga compared to Keitarou in the begining of that manga, I like Manaka better. But Keitarou soon passes him up while he get cooler, and Manaka starts to show his true colors._


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

i was meant to quote someone but i forgot, like my siggy anyway


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, you actually said that Wu?  Wow im impressed blue must have been hard to get him to say that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Take that down!!!!!


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe apologies blue. =)

hmm anyway on the discussion:
ill just say what i think..ill still have to find reasons to support em (hehe). oosaku i dont like. its just people that seem to backstab (sorry for the term) their friends because of a girl. sure nishino is a FINE (definitely an understatement lol) girl but i guess ookasu should have told manaka what he felt first about nishi. i mean manaka and nishi were already dating. if his friendship with manaka was worth any, he should have thought about that first.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao, must have been a bad day for you Wu


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm so totally uncool and i'm not even joking, i'm a loser where i'm from


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

ryu can we save our arguement for tomorrow? I need to go soon, gotta get up for college in about 4hrs 50mins lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

You know both you and Ainsin said you would come back and you both dissapeared lol.

But at least you came back today. Oosuka seems the type of guy that will easily drop any friend to get what he wants


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> ryu can we save our arguement for tomorrow? I need to go soon, gotta get up for college in about 4hrs 50mins lol


I'm in no fit state to argue, geography coursework takes it outta ya and of course you better be ready for a primed Sasu tommorrow mwuahah


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Yo Blue have you seen Suzuka? I like that blond haird dude Yasunobu, I picture Oosaka like that guy. So thats why I dont think he will just easily drop any friend to get what he wants.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff ryu, im thinking it might take a while, so starting at 2:15am, prob not the best idea in the world.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Nope haven't it's on my list of must watch.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 21, 2005)

but at the beginning i think ookasu was a good friend..even coaching manaka and all.

sorry sorry blu =)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

i agree with you totally, my mind wanders as soon as the clock nears 2am, so who know what i would have said


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

hold on Wu, you dont think he'd drop any friend for what he wants... because of a character in another manga??  Even though he's allready shown he'll toss Manaka aside for Nishino.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh well they got a guy like Oosaka in there, but hes always trying to help out his lame friend, the same thing Manaka and Oosaka got goin on. But yo you should watch it, its only got 11 eps out so far so you wont have to do too much catching up.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

dont worry himura your back now at least.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 21, 2005)

update:
sasuXsaka debating match..POSTPONED!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Sasu is gonna win though!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, Ryu, we have a comintator lol.  Looks like this friendly conversation is turning into a national event lol.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Sasu is gonna win though!


Great to know I have some support :S -_-


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

@Sakato, its an anime its kinda just like Ichigo but the main dude is not a loser like manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol well after so much discussion this is quite interesting.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

ok, so where can i download it


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Oh well they got a guy like Oosaka in there, but hes always trying to help out his lame friend, the same thing Manaka and Oosaka got goin on. But yo you should watch it, its only got 11 eps out so far so you wont have to do too much catching up.



Help his friend but with his own gains in mind no doubt, especially after the ferris wheel incident


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Heres the link Link removed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I genuinly believe he will drop anything to get what he wants.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Wu, ill download some of that tomorrow.

Well i need to go guys, if i dont go now odds are i wont get any sleep tonight.  And i cant do that 2 nights in a row...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh well it doesnt really matter hes not really a main character anyways (cant argue anymore I got too many guys against me)



EDIT: No prob sakato, Later


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

Ookusa is in it for his own personal gains, i cannot see any other reason, yes he was his friend at first but he seems like an incredibly devious type and i will never ever see him in any other way, which is why i don't think we've heard the last of this shady character, also i don't think Manaka is a loser

later sak, be ready


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Night Sakato, is he even a friend now? We never hear of him. He used Manaka to get close to Nishino that's all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

Well no he seems to have disappeared from Manaka's life all together only appearing when Manaka needed some advice, which really didn't help because you could sense he just wanted Nishino


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah but now he knows shes not interested


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

Which leads me to believe he may try and double his efforts, but thats enough of my crazy theory, we've discussed that before


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol man it's not gonna happen


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay SasuRyu give me a full decription on what you look like, so I can draw you after your drawing comes in.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

it had better not or i'll be tearing my hair out


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh damn I forgot about that, you know I really can't draw at all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

If you don't wanna blue thats fine, you done more than enough for me, right i'm off catch you guys later


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

No man I will try my best. But I will warn you now it's gonna be crap.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

No no Blues gotta do, hes our captain, plus yours will make all the others look good. lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 21, 2005)

poor blue, hes a dedicated captain you know, anyway *Ichimaru Gin style* Bye Bye <3


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol thank's, that makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, it should. As Captain its your duty to make all the members feel better, lol.

Later SasuRyu


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol well I never agreed to be this captain or leader you speak of. You guys just decided it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL, exactly thats what makes you such a good Cap, you didnt ask for it you earned it. Now! Go draw the crapest drawing know to man!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Ah whatever I'm gonna make it the best crappy drawing you ever saw!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 21, 2005)

Waaaaaaaaayy off topic..............Um............What's b******d supposed to be? lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 21, 2005)

Yo Val, lol I think its supposed to be a dork way of saying basterd.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 21, 2005)

oh.....i didn't think it was that severe of a word to censor so I couldn't figure it out lol.  After all that conversation that's all I had to add....lol, im dumb.

<<<<EDIT 
I wanna see some drawings!!!  I used to draw pretty well back in the day, but now I don't have the attention span for it..


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Val howd the exam go?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 21, 2005)

actually, I didn't do as bad as I thought....The first time I ever had to balance a company account statement was on this Exam and I actually did  it right!  I was amazed at myself.  Then I rewarded myself with some Vietnamese food with some club friends (ah, pho biet and boba tea  )


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool man, well done!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yo Val, lol I think its supposed to be a dork way of saying basterd.



i couldnt remember if you were allowed to curse here or not, so...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

No no its cool Sakato I was just joking, and yeah I guess you can, I do it all the time.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Thats cool then.  I figured it was better to be safe and not tempt the wrath of the Mods unnecessarily.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> later sak, be ready



Im always ready for a good arguement, besides its not like I can go research anything since I dont know what you'll say.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Nah, the Mods are usually pretty cool about that.

And SasuRyu, You didn’t post up a description, for the drawing. Make it kinda detailed because I wanna be some what accurate you know.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 22, 2005)

im a guy with long hair. =)

anyway good day guys. =)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, was up dark himura. And you do know i was talkin about SasuRyu right?


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah. hihi =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Make sure you come back himura, don't make it a month this time either


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Hahaha man your really harpin on him to come back huh


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Of course!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Hahaha, Yeah you hear that himura? Make sure you come back or you'll never hear the end of it from blue


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay just in case anyones curious about the quality or dialog of the LQ translations, here is a chapter done by Lucifer the main scanalater behind the LQ translations. It is of Chapter 143, so everybody can safely look, yes even Skirk.

Page 01 : IPs 
Page 02 : IPs 
Page 03 : IPs 
Page 04 : Link removed 
Page 05 : Link removed 
Page 06 : Link removed 
Page 07 : Link removed
Page 08 : Link removed 
Page 09 : Link removed 
Page 10 : Link removed
Page 11 : Link removed 
Page 12 : Link removed
Page 13 : Link removed 
Page 14 : Link removed 
Page 15 : Link removed 
Page 16 : Link removed
Page 17 : Link removed 
Page 18 : Link removed 
Page 19 : Link removed
Page 20 : Link removed 
Page 21 : Link removed 
Page 22 : Link removed


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Man that sucks compared to Yanime


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yup, as I said the dialogs done by a guy with less then sufficient English, I could probably do a better job with it. But he does pretty good work for translating and editing it mostly by himself.


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 22, 2005)

ok captain blu! =)

hmm have you read those posted by wu? if you have then i would too.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah he looked at them a little bit. If you wanna check out the quality or dialog read them, if not, dont. The're perfectly safe, no spoilers, its the last chapter of Volume 16.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Those arn't too bad, i mean yanime is obviously btter, but i could live with those.  Still, i think I'll wait for yanime.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

There not terrible but to be honest it just doesn't sound right, and that frustrates me. Some of the wording is important and that just ain't right.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

i guess thats true.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey hey! Back from school i am.

Those LQs aren't that bad, it's just as understandable as Yanime's, though you have to think a little more than when reading Yanime's.

Seems like things are heating up between SasuRyu and Sakato. Will be interesting to see their argument.  

This thing about Satsuki and Amachi getting together, just when i think of it, i seriously feel uneasy. They're not ment for eachother in any way.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Man, I seem to have missed alot. Hmm, what's cooking in here?


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 22, 2005)

what cooking you ask? 

first off theres the upcoming duel between sasu and saka..

other than that theres nothing much i guess.. =)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Duel?? Lol!

*Start's to get some popcorn and good position*, what's the duel about?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

lol, iv only been here 4 days and its like this allready -_-


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 22, 2005)

saka youll like it here. =)

lingz its regarding amachiXsatsukiXmanakaXtoujoXnishi. its complicated. =)

*passes around heaps of popcorn*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah man, we need to heat up the seats and watch the show


----------



## dark_himura (Sep 22, 2005)

hmm saka is the only one here. no sign of sasu yet. =)


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

hmm, the friendly discussion I'd planned with sasu seems to have snowballed lol.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Nono, don't get us wrong. Friendly discussion is good, and we are all against flaming so it's best to discuss in a well mannered tone, we are just excited as the discussions are heating up.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh i didnt mean it like flameing, but who knew you would all take such an interest lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol what's wrong with that? We want some proper discussion going on. It's a battle of knowledge


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

if its a battle of knowledge im screwed, i did only start reading the manga on sunday night lol.   Maybe i can out argue him though.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah , we just need to wait till a time where everyone/most people are on at the same time.

You reading on sunday dosent make any difference, In fact, I havent read Ichigo in a while so you probably know your facts more then me as it's still fresh in your mind.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah exactly youl be fine


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

any of you read 'Open Sesame'? How many chapters does it have?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

For off topic posts, post it here 

Anyway, I havent read it, but most people on this thread have I think 'cos most of them are in the Manga reading group thread and I believe Open Sesame was there first manga they read. Unfortunately, I only joined the group lately so I havent read it.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah, we read up to vol 10 in the manga reading group.... I think there is 12 so far in japan.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah I read it manga group gave it an average 7.3 out of 10. It was ok but not great.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

sorry i've sent you all off topic, I just read it all today i was hopeing it was a completed series, dont feel like waiting for the rest of the volumes.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't worry man even though the FC is there, going off topic is not all that uncommon here.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

*tick - tock - tick - tock - tick - tock - tick - tock*
Is SasyRyu ever coming on? I should've made the "SasuRyu VS. Sakato" pic i planned...


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Maybe he knows he cant win and is trying to save face  .  Asking a bit too much?  thought so... :S


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

You asked about opensesame Sakato? I gave it a 8.5/10, which is slightly higher then the rating I give Ichigo 8/10.

Was up yall what'd I miss?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Nah he will come give him time


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

5hrs to read 48chapters of Open Seasame =) Looking forward to the next volume =) 

Yea im sure he'll show up, doesnt seem like the type not too.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Anime waves just came out with the next Ch Sakato, but for now I think its only relased on IRC.

And you guys cool it down with all the talk about SasuRyu and the disscusion, you guys are building it up so damn big that he probably dont wanna start it up again.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

My mastepiece! (just kidding, was bored)


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

yea it has become a bit built up hasnt it?  I tryed to get it over IRC but couldnt get into the channel  dont suppose u can send it via msn/email?

*edit*
lol skrik, see its been to built up lol :S

Also, what anime/manga is sasuryus pic from?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

SkriK that is awesome!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah deffinatly nice, but from now on give SasuRyu a break allright you guys.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

@Sakato
The character the SasuRyu uses is Isaac from Golden Sun. Great GBA game.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

ah, damn a GBA char. Was hopeing it was from a manga, looks kick ass.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

No try it out Sakato, that game is kick ass. Im not all that into them but this one was hella raw


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

It's a kickass game, i played it during an 11hour long busride. (ass pain for 2 days after)


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

I would try it but i dont have a GBA only hand held iv had was an original game boy untill the PSP came out. (PSP >> DS btw)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Well you know there is always ROMs.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Ill have a look, im not very lucky with ROMs.  Thanks tho guys =)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

What do you mean lucky? Their easy and worth it in my book. Well anyways if you wanna try it out I'll help you if you need it.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

no i mean im not lucky with finding and downloading ROMS, i usually end up with, well far to many nasty programs on my comp that really shouldnt be there.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh well if thats the problem Ive got the Golden Sun Rom on my computer. I can send it to you if you wanna try it out. Although that is if you like this type of game.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

yea it looks like an interesting game. Thanks Wu, how do you wanna send it?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Ill upload it to the thread, do you need a GBA player too?


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

*Warning! Illegal activity occurance in the Ichigo thread. Commencing counter-measures.*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, that's a cool pic. Is sasuryu even going to come online tonight? it's nearly 12 over here already.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Was up Lingz

Shut up Skirk


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

nope iv got one wu, if it doesnt work ill let u know, but it should.



			
				SkriK said:
			
		

> *Warning! Illegal activity occurance in the Ichigo thread. Commencing counter-measures.*



lol


----------



## SkriK (Sep 22, 2005)

Just kidding lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

I certainly know how to have a bad week, sorry all for not being on tonight and Sak i hope you don't mind if i postpone the debate till tommorrow evening, i'm really not in the right state of mind at the moment to even begin to create a logical arguement

btw SkriK awesome picture, you should make one with Alex too who just so happens to be my fave character now


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

thats cool, people seem to have high expectations for this.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, we'll wait till tommorrow then. That's actually better 'cos Blue isnt on and he's needs to be here to be the "judge" or it won't seem like everyones ready.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> thats cool, people seem to have high expectations for this.



Which is why i need to be at my best to deliever what the people want, at the moment all i could give is a performance worthy of someone whos read about one page of the manga


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Haha, we'll wait till tommorrow then. That's actually better 'cos Blue isnt on and he's needs to be here to be the "judge" or it won't seem like everyones ready.



This thing started between me and blue, but he couldnt find any proof so he said sasuryu will definatly find some. So he kinda got dragged in.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I have realised Blue likes to relate to SasuRyu when it comes to knowledge of Ichigo, I think that's 'cos Sasuryu knows his Ichigo knowledge like inside out.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

*Wonders who the hell he's picked a 'fight' with* ing


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm nothing special, not at all, i just have an incredible memory for obscure and often pointless facts, thought tonight i'm more in bleach memory mode


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, look at it as a way to improve your Ichigo skills  It's always good to discuss anyway, so don't make it out as a "fight" as such


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

yea, i just couldnt think of a better word there, fight just fits =)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

You'll get the fight of your life if i'm on form with my debating


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Good to know. Its a pity though I cant actually prepare anything, or do any research because of my possition in the debate. Only you can, then i just gotta shoot it down


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

You can try, though i'm like a pheonix if you get what i'm hinting at


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't look at it as your in a disadvantage, we're all reading from the same manga. But I do admit that rereading the manga will make you pick certain things that you won't have noticed


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

Well the thing about the debate is, sasu has to research (or atleast skim the manga) to find proof that satsuki and amachi activly carryed out a plan (plot scheme etc etc) to break manaka up with 'whoever' (toujou mostly) and i know they didnt, so it could be a quick debate


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

He will probably find some of the most smallest points and attack you with them, don't be too relieved at the mo. !


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Man you guys are making this out way bigger then its supposed to be. Im gonna Laugh so hard if you guys both come back with a crap argument.

Hey you guys notice since blues been off for the day, we've gone off topic like 20 times. Not that Im complaining, I like to go off topic sometimes


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, we did agree that Blue is the leader, we need him to hold the Ichigo discussion together.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Yeah, we did agree that Blue is the leader, we need him to hold the Ichigo discussion together.


 
Nice to know you miss me when I'm not around. Only on briefly while my gf is in the shower. But yeah I'm not impressed with all the off topic discussion. But I am very glad you are gonna have the debate tomorrow, I was pissed off about missing it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

All right in blues absence Vice Captain Kuchiki SasuRyu will be in charge of keeping this thread together (bad idea) but anyway, the debate will be held tommorrow when the most amount of people are on and blue shall start the event, as for now I want to know your favourite Ichigo moments for the following
1) Humor
2) Saddness
3) Brilliant character design

okay so my favourite moment for humor is definatly all the Komiyama scenes compiled into one big Komi fest, the saddest moment is the break up between Manaka and Nishino which i found to be really sad, and the best character design i would have to say is Sotomura, his shady looks and hobbies hide a well rounded individual

oh welcome back captain


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 22, 2005)

hey hey, im trying to de size this debate lol. Even if they are crap arguements, Itll be a dam long crap arguement, havnt had a good debate in ages.

Humor : White day when Toujou gives Manaka the chocolate with the teddys doing 'etcchi' things

and damn i g2g, c ya tomorrow guys.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, the debate will be tomorrow, and we should make an arrangement where everyone/most people should come on tomorrow  

Haha, Kuchiki SasuRyu?? How does that work?

Enter...Abarai Lingz 

Favourite humour scene - All the scenes where Satsuki tries to seduce Manaka, great stuff.
Favourite Sad scene - Nishino x Manaka break up
Brilliant character design - Nishino, just from the looks of her face, I can instanly understand what she's thinking, aswel as being uber cute, she is also very unique (IMO)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Humour: Chinami and Komi
Sad: The break up
Brilliant character design: Nishino!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Enter...Abarai Lingz



I am so loving that now, dunno how i became Kuchiki, guess its coz my msn is a Byakuya haven at the moment, anyway i liked your choice and reasons, and a very nice comical moment from sak too


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

As you all know I have a horrible memory so 

Humor - When Manaka gets beat up by Mr Cheif 
Saddness - Every time Manaka got a new girl to like him.
Character design - well I dont have a best but I do have a worst, anybody wanna take a guess??

But I tried my best to remember.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol all about Manaka? Do we need to bring out that quote again?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

You are so a anti-Manaka member man, next thing will probably be like a Anti Manaka FC.

!! bring out the quote,


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok night guys speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Blue Im trying to bring back my reputation you runed the other day.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Hey Blue Im trying to bring back my reputation you runed the other day.



you have your anti Manaka, i have my anti Amachi/Ookusa, seems very fair too me, and i never saw you as losing any rep coz whenever i see you always manage to have a bash at Manaka


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh, you off already?

Ok then, speak to ya tomorrow.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

Lingz do you have a character you'd like to make an Anti FC for in Ichigo, actually i'd like to hear 1 male and 1 female character you would make an Anti FC for
mine are Amachi and Chinami


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Wait SasuRyu you never saw that qute the other day?

Oh that would be a great idea lingz Anti manaka FC, only I dont think hes even worth spending my time hating him.

Yeah Later Blue

Edit: Alright post number 600!!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

I think i saw the post regarding you saying you liked Manaka better than some other manga guy at first, then you started to despise Manaka, am I right?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, my choicse are exactly the same. They are both annoying in there own ways. I also don't mind a Amachi and Satsuki ANTI FC, lol, as they really are annoying when they team up.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah thats the one SasuRyu! Damn Blue, I cant belive he actually got me to say that.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, I really don't want to get you started on the FC, but then again, I'll doubt you'll have any members, haha!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

Anti FC's would probably get hardly any members and lots of flames, it's best to steer clear of those


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

So what do you think about the new sig/Avatar? Any good?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

You know what???


We need a Manaka Junpei FC!!!

ZOMFG!! We havent got one, he's the main character, lol


@Wu Sig is awesome, your ava is also good, but you don't really need to make it match that much.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh Hell No! hes not the main character just the main Idiot, no need to pay tribute to him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

sig and ava are impressive, and i do like the way they match

There should be a Manaka FC but looking at the support he gets its hardly likely to ever happen, oh and as far as i'm concerned, this is the only thread on the forum now, does my bad mood show up too much tonight

sorry about off topic again


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

you mean only active thread or was that a joke I didnt understand?

We can certainly make a Manaka thread, I'm sure you'll join wont you Sasuryu, lol.

....and maybe Wu.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

of course i would join, and i meant i dont care about other threads coz in here is the only place i'm taken seriously, you've got more chance of a flying pig hitting you in the face with a sausage than wu joining the Manaka FC


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks SasuRyu

And yeah that Manaka FC wont work there are already some of the girls FC's that are dead.




			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> ....and maybe Wu.


 hahahahahahaha..........no


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

> hahahahahahaha..........no



Haha, love your reaction.

We can probably persuade several more members in joining there aswel though!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

If i take awhile to reply it's coz i'm practicing my swordmanship (for fencing of course) but basically i was going to start a Sotomura FC at some point if i got the support


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 22, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> sig and ava are impressive, and i do like the way they match
> 
> There should be a Manaka FC but looking at the support he gets its hardly likely to ever happen, oh and as far as i'm concerned, this is the only thread on the forum now, does my bad mood show up too much tonight
> 
> sorry about off topic again


 Perhaps a "Manaka is a real dumbass FC"?  We can rant on and on about why he can get so many girls to fall for him yet can't even make decisions to choose one of them. j/k Well, just a thought.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Huh? swordsmenship? 

Yeah a sotomura FC might work.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Meh, not another anti Manaka man!! lol

Sasuryu, I will definitely join the Sotomura FC if it was ever created!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

> Perhaps a "Manaka is a real dumbass FC"?  We can rant on and on about why he can get so many girls to fall for him yet can't even make decisions to choose one of them. j/k Well, just a thought.


Whoa! I dont think Ive ever heard a more intelligant comment spoken on these threads. Right On man you should come here more often.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Huh? swordsmenship?
> 
> Yeah a sotomura FC might work.



yeh i go fencing once in awhile, so i've become quite a good swordsman, nothing to shout about though, and wu looks like you have a fellow Manaka hater, like the Rukia ava


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow fencing, I deffiantly want to try that, fencing helps you in many aspects of Martial Arts, Alot of the principles are the same.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Swordsman? Hmm, interesting.

I envy how everyone of you have a personal hobby ing I don't have any!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yup that QBuoYouKo might be the only normal person on this whole thread.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yup that QBuoYouKo might be the only normal poster on this thread.



Ever considered it might be him thats abnormal and everyone else is normal, fencing is pretty darn good but it requires alot of patience, okay lingz i know this should go in the FC but quite frankly at the moment i don't care, what do you like to do (i'll relate this to Ichigo after you reply somehow to keep it mainly on topic)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, it's not so much that I don't like Manaka, it's just that he needs to make up his decision before he hurts everyone. I don't really like him, but I don't really hate him either.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Hahahaha, sigh.....I can never argue with you SasuRyu, I never win

Ayways yeah Lingz what DO you like to do?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

> Well, it's not so much that I don't like Manaka, it's just that he needs to make up his decision before he hurts everyone. I don't really like him, but I don't really hate him either.



No no QBnoYouko, no need to soften it for him, I feel ya, hes just hurtin everybody by what hes doin


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmm, what do I like to do?

*thinks hard*, Hmmm, I like watching/reading anime and manga, which is hardly a hobby 

I also er, like to draw and play games :\ Hardly a hobby aswel, lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

you could win wu, many times i've felt threatened by your arguments, its just tonight i'm in a bad mood and will pull any stops to win kukuku, anyway i just thought of an Ichigo based question, for all the characters what sport do you think they could end up playing the most, so for example i always imagined Manaka as a cricket type


*Spoiler*: _ off topic for Lingz_ 



@Lingz, there we go you like to draw, thats a hobby that i share and reading manga watching anime is a hobby in itself, i just watched 8 episodes of bleach on dvd so its all good


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

I've always thought Manaka looks like the badminton type. Haha.

Erm, Toujo will be a good netball player. Nishino could be a volleyball player and Satsuki could be a rugby player.


*Spoiler*: _in reply to Sasuryu_ 



I guess so, but I gues I'm just too lazy really. If I wasnt as lazy, I would actually want to learn an musical intruement, I'm quiet interested in bass guitar, but still, too lazy. I would take up a sport aswel, like badminton or table tennis, but I can't get myself to do it.

Hmm, Bleach? So is it a bleachtard or a Narutard? i'm personally all for a Bleachtard, better story, better characters, current manga is a mile better, naruto was good, but it's gone downhill IMHO.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

I actually think Komiyama would be a half decent ice hockey player (is a big ice hockey fan) and Ookusa is nothing less than a professional footballer, hmm what about Manaka bowels style


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Sports? Well Im not sure what the hell crickets is. 

But myself, Ive always quite imagined him as a water boy type of guy. You know running to get me some water in my football game, while i trip him, squirt water at him and just over all torture him. Yeah thats the type I think he is.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, no point of asking Wu about Manaka. But basically, cricket is a english sport which is similar to baseball where you use a bat to hit the ball 

Hmm, ok..that was a poor description but you knew what I meant!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 22, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Sports? Well Im not sure what the hell crickets is.
> 
> But myself, Ive always quite imagined him as a water boy type of guy. You know running to get me some water in my football game, while i trip him, squirt water at him and just over all torture him. Yeah thats the type I think he is.


 
Great sport, but it's English anyway guys this really is the last time


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, didnt expect you to come back, anyway, later man.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 22, 2005)

Satsuki owns at almost every athletic sport really. That's probably why all those guys wanted her to help with their club some volumes back. Toujou definitely looks like the volleyball type, and maybe Kozue. I dunno about Nishino. I see Misuzu as a tennis player. For the guys, it's either basketball or baseball (Manaka), soccer (Sotomura), or football (Komiyama and Amachi definitely).


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

if you said last time about going off topic, it was on topic, wu just didn't know what cricket was was lingz gave a short explaination of it, if its that your going again  byeeee blue ing


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmm, was blue referring "last time" as to off topic post or he's off?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

The fact we were on topic was quite amusing, wu just doesn't like Manaka doing anything remotely good, i always saw Sotomura as being more of a 100 metre sprint kinda guy myself, hes got the build for it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah he was talking about this being  last time he comes on


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Hmm, it's already 2 over here, you not tired Sasuryu?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

kinda, but i can't sleep when i'm in a mood, so i've just gotta wittle the hours away till i eventually fall asleep, reading some chapters of bleach has this effect i find


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

In what mood? whoa 2am? its only 6pm here.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 22, 2005)

yeh, very bad mood  gonna try and go to sleep now then, see you all tommorrow and Abarai Kun, try and keep things Ichigo like, you too Hitsugaya Kun  night night


----------



## Lingz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, it's 2 over here.

Oh, ok then, see ya later Kuchiki Sasuryu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 22, 2005)

Hitsugaya Kun?? Hahaha, anyways yeah see ya later.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 22, 2005)

Uhg.....got back from boxing...and I have a headache....

Man, that's a lot of english sports.....
Misuzu and toujo seem like tennis players to me, Satsuki rugby (tackling Manaka everyday heh, or karate from what we've seen so far), Nishino...softball maybe?  Kozue, swim team, chinami.......um....poker?

EDIT<<<<<<
oh wait I just realized, Kozue can't swim....oh well


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yo does anyone know weather SasuRyu has drawn me in the pic yet? Cause if he hasn’t I just found a picture on my computer of me, I'll post it if it will help.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't think he has yet. Hi guys gonna be out till this evening, have to go register for uni.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright cool Ill post it up then. 

Its about a year old when I was still in high school, so I look kind of different now, but its better then nothing.



Alright blue see ya later.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

That could make things interesting


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Sup Lingz, what would make what interesting?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Just thinking that posting a pic. of you would make Sasuryu draw a more accurate picture of ya 

Still at school at the mo, how about you?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Heh yeah. Well what did you think I would look like? Like that?


Nah, Im at home.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Erm, think you'll look like?!?

I don't know how that works, 'cos I can't tell just by talking to you, lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah exactly by my attitude and personality and stuff you know. Like I got a pretty good Idea of what you look like and blue and the others.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, that's interesting. So you already determine what we all look like? Haha

Tell us what you think we all look like then? 

Well, you've said that you use to be in the "cool group" when you were in high school, so I thought you'll look abit mean and like to wear good clothes, gel etc 

But Nah, you look very normal to me. And the smile makes you look like a nice person! (not saying you're not already one but yeah)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Hahahaha, so what, you think all cool kids are mean? But yeah I like to where good Clothes and dress up for the ladies. That was taken when I was in High School so I look hella young in that picture. Yeah Im pretty nice, the only times Im not are in the ring and when I meet someone who pisses me off.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

You still not said what you think me and other members loook like in from your impression though?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright well Ill do you, since nobody else is on right now. Uhhh, Chinese obviously, probably kinda long, black hair, kinda thin build, about 5'7 maybe, and not too flashy style, just normal.

How was I? Close?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, I think that's the desscription I gave to Sasuryu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Huh? what do you mean? For the drawing? I didnt see that.

So does that mean I was close?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, I said I was exactly 5'7 so yes! you are close.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Hahahah whoa seriously?

Damn you must like that morita dude huh? This Ava looks better then the last one though.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'm 5'7. Might still grow a few Iches if I'm lucky though (I Hope) but I'm arelady taller then my dad so that might not happen, but hey, I'm still young, lol

I think we should post in the FC now, way off topic!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

So what do you think the other regulars look like? Say Blue?

Edit: Yeah alright, answer me there


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to see your learning! Anyway I will be back certainly for around 10 pm UK time, so we can have the debate any time from then. That ok with people?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Fine with me, but arent you already back yet? I wonder if Sasuryu will come online tonight.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Well my girlfriend is catching 9:30 train so I'm not really back, but we have been out all day.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, didnt I read something about you saying you're applying for uni? lol

Ahh right, well 10 is fine with me, and I think Wu should be fine aswel I hope.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Registering I'm second year, so I went up to Norwich with my gf. Only takes a few mins to register.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Nope you guys that might not be cool with me. I might have to go here in a little bit, and i dont think Ill be back for 10pm UK time, all well. If I miss it tell me about it later huh guys?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Well this isn't definate it all depends on when they can make it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, it's best if you're around man, try and make it! It won't be half as fun even if we recap it to ya later.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah Ill try man. But i might not be able.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Maybe we should make this like a weekly thing except the people it's between and the judge changes.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Whoa......Whoa..... nice idea blue. I like it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, that's a great idea. We can decide a time and PM everyone to try and make it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yup yup you guys try and work it out some more, I gotto go. Later ya'll


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok man we can talk about it tonight. How about the judge decides the topic and keeps it secret?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah have the decided judge, a new one every week, pick two contenders and a secret topic. Oh and for the prize we all rep the winner.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah cool. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, that's good. But some topics might be easily discussed or agreed upon.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

No no the topic which will be picked the judge should also pick which person will be one which side. Like the real debate teams.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

How about this. Judge decides two sides of an argument some sort of toss coin and the winner chooses which side they want to argue.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, how can we toss a toin though?

We can always debate in the Ichigo FC aswel for off topic debates.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah good thats even better blue.

So whos the first judge after todays match?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Decide that later and toin coss is easy the judge does it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, we need to see how the debate goes after this match first. lol

And for the match, we need both Sasuryu and Sakato to be online, and I think it's fair to say that Blue should be the judge on the first match, agree Wu?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright cool any other details we missed out on?



Edit: yeah the first judge has already been decided, Blue.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

The problem is, most of the members on this thread are in a different country, making the times entirely different. We need to work out what everyones local time is before deciding a time and a day for this weekly debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Not really, we shall just see how it goes today. But generally eveing UK most people are on.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah a lot of the time we tend to come on at the same time anyway.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Today? I think it's going to be tonight, as Wu is going soon, and you can't properly discuss till 10, and we still need to wait for both contestants to come on.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Today, tonight same thing.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Well if SasuRyu gets on soon then Ill stay for now but I dont know for how long.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

I think Blue can't properly start anyway till 10 so Wu, you don't have to stay on if you can't make it, but do come back if you can. Are you not staying on 'cos you're going out or anything like that?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Well yeah im going out later, but that wont be untill, like 3am UK time, its noon over here now, Right now Im just a little busy that all.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Ohh, 3am UK isnt really that late for us anyway, well I tend to be awake till 5am on a weekend.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

No I think Ill stay for now, Im in a war right now with Isshin for post counts so keep up the disscusion guys.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

What time is it over there now anyway?

Well, all there is is to wait for the members now, we can't do much. We can go into the Ichigo FC and discuss some off topic stuff though


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol tut tut tut shouldn't be posting for the sake of increasing your post count


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL, come on blue cut me some slack here Im trying to win a higher seat in the division FC.

I already said its 12pm here, noon.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Fair enough I must say I posted quite a bit to get to 2000 posts and be a senior member.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

How come you don't use advantage of the senior member ava. size? I thought you could use a bigger size or something from what I've read. Meh


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I heard that too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

I will, but I haven't installed PS yet since installing windows. Probably do it tonight


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, I see. 

Blue, you msn with sasuryu right? You ahve any idea if he will turn up tonight?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Whats PS? And do you have any Idea when SasuRyu is coming on? you guys msn right?



EDIT: whoa, almost same post as Lingz


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

PS - Adobe photoshop.

Oh yeah, that reminds me I still owe Blue a rep


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 23, 2005)

arg, I need PS, MS paint is horribly limited....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Nope cos I'm not online hang on ill send him a text


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, that would be interesting, maybe it's his internet.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyways guys I gotta go for real now, I'll see ya tomorrow, looks like Im gonna miss the great debate, but Ill re-read it later.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, so we miss a member already? Anyway, we probably won't get the debate tonight so maybe you can still catch it. Later Wu.


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 23, 2005)

You get perks for how many times you've posted?!? Are there any others? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Basically if you have 2000 posts and 3000 rep points you can have a bigger avy. that's all I think


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 23, 2005)

Well only 1884 more for me to go. Yay!!!!!!1


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry guys i was watching Bleach and attempting to make a new ava (failed miserably) i'll be ready about 10:30 UK time for a debate as long as everything goes according to plan, i have a bad feeling about this one though


----------



## I34z1k (Sep 23, 2005)

Well good luck!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'll be in on 10:30 eating popcorn.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new rank Lingz, just noticed that wu posted himself on a previous page, won't be much difference coz my style isnt what i call realistic but i'll try and make him as realistic as possible


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, just realised my rank  lol

Yeah, he posted himself back there. Look in the Ichigo FC aswel, we discussed about how you and blue should look from our impressions. Ha, we got them totally wrong though, he's alot taller then I thought.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

definatly going to have to check that out soon, just talking about tommorrow night, which reminds me i wont be on tommorrow night at all, party to go to, people to dance with


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok 10:30 it is, I will be back for then


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Righto, anybody home yet?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm here, so whats the plan?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Still need to wait for Sasuryu and Blue.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm here just SasuRyu


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 23, 2005)

What's going on?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Wohoo, another member. We are just waiting for Sasuryu 'cos he's going to start a discussion with Sakato and Blue is the judge.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol basically SasuRyu and Sakato are gonna have a debate on whether Satsuki tried to ruin Manaka's relationship with the others


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

Internet never works right when you want it too aye, right i'm here


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

He's abit late, it could be the internet! 

Edit: Oh, there he is.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

My god look how many people have turned up.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Is that sarcasm? lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Hero you should see the image SkriK did for this debate it's awesome

I don't think there are many occasions when 8 people visit this thread at same time


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

hold on a sec i admitted she tryed once, so that better not be your only proof sasu.  Dont forget the Amachi part of the debate blue


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, I can't see how many people are visiting in the "currently active users visiting this thread" bar for some reason, so I didnt know.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh yeah sorry and whether Amachi is teaming up with Satsuki. 

Ok so guys do you wanna state your entire case altogether or just reply to each otehrs points?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 23, 2005)

I have seen it, a guy from the game Golden Sun vs Kakashi picture, right?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> My mastepiece! (just kidding, was bored)



Let the Battle Begin?

(Credits to Skrik for the pic.)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

I assume your talking about the time that i already mentioned Sak, if so please you think i'm a one trick horse, i have a few more tricks up my sleeve my friend


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

Might aswell just start, im not even entirely sure what the umm, title(?) of this debate would be, odds are itll bounce off in some weird ass direction anyway.

tch, this is annoying cant find anywhere to download Katsu! -_-


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

*Starts chewing the popcorn*

Judge? Clarify the debate title again?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

*Satsuki - Annoying bitch or not!*

lol only kidding. Title of debate can be: Has Satsuki delibrately tried to ruin the relationships between Manaka and his friends. Also has she used the aid of Amachi to try and win over Manaka.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

close enough, we dont need to say how the whole thing started though do we?  Well Sasu lead on.

(oh btw i have Bt IRC and DDs running so refreshing the pages takes a while)


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't feel a heated discussion at all, come on guys!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Well that's probably cos they haven't started yet


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

You there Sasu?  Hmm maybe hes just making a very long post.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

I blame it on his internet, it should be that causing him problems again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

No cos he is still online on msn. Give him a min he is probably replying


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

He just told me on msn he is replying, just making it convincing


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, sure man, take his time, as long as his internet is fine.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

No problem man, just letting you know what was going on


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you Sak, Ladies and Gentlemen (okay so gents only it seems ) for my first evidence i would like to direct your attention to chapter 51 pages 138-139, now what we see in these pages is the perfect example of the so called "alliance" between Satsuki and Amachi, they both use each other to achieve their personal aims, now Amachi on chapter 139 is standing guard while Satsuki tries to seduce Manaka (which happens to to be rest of the chapter and chapter 152), now people what i ask you is, how can you deny that their is no alliance between the two when Amachi is clearly in on Satsuki's plan, Manaka later says if Amachi hadn't have butted in he would have done something he would have regreted in a nutshell, Manaka being the type he is would not have been able to keep that a secret from Toujo and that would lead to the destruction of whatever relationship they did have, this is through Satsuki's desire to have Manaka, she respects Toujo yes but at this point she is more of a love rival than someone who respects her, with the evidence shown it cleary indicates the existance of the alliance and Satsuki's determination to get Manaka by any means possible, more evidence shall follow once the defense has made his case


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Guys out of the discussion why don't we use the FC to comment on it. But that means SasuRyu and Sakato shouldn't enter until it is over ok?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, a nice opening. But maybe you'de like to look at the previous page 

Satsuki:  "But i dont want to work with you! I'll fight for myself! Ill fight untill my body is pulverized!!"

She doesnt want or need Amachis help.


Damn sasu, you've really been researching this.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, that's makes it easier for both us and them as we don't want to interupt them. (My post was in reply to Blue)


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Well, a nice opening. But maybe you'de like to look at the previous page
> 
> Satsuki:  "But i dont want to work with you! I'll fight for myself! Ill fight untill my body is pulverized!!"
> 
> She doesnt want or need Amachis help.



How i thought you would pick up on this, which is where i'd like you to turn your attention to chapter 110, here we see an uncharacteristicly flustered Satsuki dragging Amachi to the boys bathroom, here she proceeds in demanding how Amachi won over Toujo, Amachi then says how he won her over by telling her his true feelings, Satsuki does her usual response of using some kind of violence, then we come to the plan formulated by Amachi, now admittedly Satsuki shuns Amachi's idea of comforting the rejected Manaka, which further proves your point to a certain extent, but let me ask you this, why would she drag Amachi to somewhere where they could be alone to talk, if she didn't intend to find out some way of him helping her? turn to page 54 where Amachi tell's Satsuki that her greatest strength is her bold and daring way, once again she shrugs it off saying what would he know, but then on the next page she tells herself that her greatest strength is her bold and daring way and indirectly uses Amachi's help, so my point here is she might not think she needs his help, but she definatly uses his help whether it be directly or indirectly


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

Flustered Satsuki , yes indeed she is.  However the simple truth is, she's has known Toujou for many years now (even if she does consider her a rival) and she knows Toujou doesn't love Amachi, so why are they going out?  Obviously she wants to know how Amachi got (or tricked) her to go out with him.  The fact that she wanted to know how he convinced Toujou to go out with him doesn't prove that she planned to use the same tactic on Manaka.

*Sorry i know i shouldnt edit in a debate but i wanted to add this. Hope you dont mind.*
_If you were in Satsukis possition, you know Toujou doesnt love Amachi, wouldn't you want to know how the hell this happened?_

Yes her greatest strength is her bold and cunning, but don't you think she allready knows this?  I mean look at their history shes always bold and forward thats how she is, and all she did was hug him and run off.  Not exactly a new thing for her.

Oh yes and on your previous point on chapter 51 Amachi does NOTHING to help satsuki, he asks where Toujou was going (well actually says her horoscope says not to goto the film studies club) but after that, nothing.  He doesnt stand guard to stop her entering as we see on page 139 he is sitting in a random corridor thinking.  We know it isnt the film studies club corridor because on page 140 we see the film studies door and he isnt there.  Satsuki does what she always does, flirts.

*edit* sorry that took so long, im having trouble with my net.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Well done you two, keep it up.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah impressive stuff so far.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Guys SasuRyu is just gonna be a little while cos of some personal stuff


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

To the FC


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

No, Sakato, the two contestants not suppose to go in the FC till the debate is over!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm sorry about this people, this may look like i'm backing down, but i'm just getting started, but i cannot argue after the arguement i just had with my best friend, i'm gonna have to call time out for tonight, sorry everyone for letting you down once again


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> No, Sakato, the two contestants not suppose to go in the FC till the debate is over!



oh my bad, ah well i didnt read your posts just made one of my own. No harm. Sorry bout that guys.

*edit*
Its not a let down mate, RL over internet any day.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey man your not letting us down we understand. Just make sure you sort things out with your friend


----------



## Lingz (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh ok, that's fine SasuRyu. Well just continue the discussion another time, you should get your personal stufff sorted out first, I'm sure Sakato dosent mind.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 23, 2005)

Course i dont mind... I am allowed back in the FC now? arn't I?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Yesss just don't look at the posts we made


----------



## SkriK (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey hey hey! I'm so sorry i haven't been on all night, but I was doing good in a poker tournament. 8 persons, $40 1st price. And guess what, I WON!!

Anyways, have the Satako-VS-Sasuryu begun yet?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 23, 2005)

well yes, time out at the moment coz of my personal problems, gratz on winning


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Poker hey? Nicely done man


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 24, 2005)

Do any of you guys know where to get the raw scans of Ichigo 100%. I need the whole series if possible. thnx.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 24, 2005)

On to the next set! >>>, this site just has from 102 to 167.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I think most people in here will only read Yanime, except for those who haave already seen it all.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Indeed, unless it's as good quality as Yanime.

off topic: lingz it didnt download in time so I will watch it tonight


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah it has but I probably won't watch it till evening. Anyway we definately should have another debate sometime. It worked well with commenting in the FC


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah man, it was fun last night. But we need to finish the Saka vs SasuRyu debate before we move on, but that won't be happening today I think 'cos I think Sasuryu is out for the night, or no?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep he's at a party. It was a shame it didn't finish it was getting very interesting.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, but I guess on the good side, Wu and other members didnt miss much so next time the debate continues, they should be able to join us.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, but I was impressed that there were 8 members in the thread at the time.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

Out of interest, can you remember which 8 they were? I can only think of about 5 that was around then. For some reason, I can't see who's in "currently active users viewing this thread"


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 24, 2005)

I've quoted the posts Sasu and I made so when we resume the debate i can just make one post with everything so far in it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, that's cool man. Good job Saka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Lets see from what I remember

Me, SasuRyu, Sakato, Hero, lingz, QBnoYouko someone else and one guest.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

Ah right. Yeah, i thought around the same members aswel.

It's been abit quiet in here today, I had to do work eariler so I couldn't start a topic, anbody around then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm half around


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2005)

Apologies for asking, but has there been any news on Volume 17 from Yanime yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

The only news will come when it's out. Just have to be patient but it will be worth it.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 24, 2005)

yea yanime dont tend to set release dates, their reason being people can't complain about late releases if theres no release date.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Which is fair enough. Ichigo fans complain enough as it is, and it is a free service.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 24, 2005)

yea, we're impatient bastards.  Still when the mangas this good its hard not to be.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2005)

I see. Thanks for letting me know. BTW, Blue, nice avatar. Mikoto looks quite evil with those eyes...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Cheers man, hopefully won't be too long before we get a release.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay! Ya'll finaly Im back, what'd I miss? Wow that was some debate you guys had, even though It ended a little early. But still we gotta continue it, and doing it once a week we be a good idea.

And cool Sakato, looks like you liked pastel, parell and katsu. How do you find them in comparison to Ichigo.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 25, 2005)

Well they were good but Ichigo was still better, i read Lilim Kiss aswell (same manga-ka) the art in pastel and parallel was a bit odd (slightly simplistic) but you get used to it.  hmm katsus good and I'm really looking forward to seeing the ending, all in all some pretty good mangas.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah most of us here have read Lilim Kiss, how do you think that compares to Ichigo?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 25, 2005)

Well the story wasn't as good as Ichigos but it’s a nice read if you want a quick manga.  The ending was a bit corny, but I can live with that.  I’m going to have to track some more of Kawashita Mizukis work down, I’m really drawn to her art style.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree with you man it was nothing compared to Ichigo


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

@Saka, there are many manga's out there that are better than Bleach and Naruto IMO. Not to spill the beans, but Naruto and Bleach are not quiet up to standard compared to other animes and mangas, but nevertheless, they are great fun to watch and definitely one of the most addictive animes/mangas I've seen.

@Wu, Yeah, it was a shame that the debate ended so soon, but it was great fun.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmm, 120gb isnt enough? What other good title animes have you seen then? I have 120gb HD but the only way around freeing space is to burn the animes to disc.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 25, 2005)

Whats the fun in that? Means you cant watch them again.  Besides this gives me an excuse to upgrade my comp, one processor just isn't enough anymore...


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

I only delete animes that i don't watch again, I burn 99% of all my animes though.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 25, 2005)

I don’t trust disks any more, they tend to disappear or mysteriously wipe themselves when you need them.  And if that doesn’t happen I tend to lose them, illustrated by the fact that Im currently redoing coursework that has to be handed In on Thursday cause I lost the disk it was on -_-


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmm, that could be just that you don't label the discs and mi them up. 

Anyway, I have a suggestion for this weekly debate plan. 
How does having debate topics that are non-Ichigo topics aswel sound? I mean, as we are on a anime forum, we can easily debate on another anime aswel as Ichigo like Bleach or Naruto as we all share the same interest, maybe not in this thread, but in the FC as it's off-topic, just a suggestion as we can easily run out of decent Ichigo topics to debate with, and then we will just end up making half ass debate questions that would kill the whole idea of testing each others knowledge.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 25, 2005)

I suppose that could work, it would also be a good way of finding new anime/manga to read, cause if a debate question comes up on it that means its good enough to read.

we should probably stick to Ichigo for a while though, no point jumping to a new manga before we've exausted this one.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah stick to Ichigo for a while and see how we do. I have two hard drives adding up to 260 GB and I don't think that's enough. admittedly it's not all anime (only about 170 GB) But I have bought a few series on DVD as well. I'm thinking of getting another hard drive when student loan comes through.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

260GB and you still dont have enough?? Lol, do you just leave all the animes you DL to sit in your HD 'cos 170GB is alot of animes. I personally think it's easier just burning onto disc.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

No cos disc is more likely to corrupt than hard drive. Plus I like having it easily available


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, that's why I'm thinking of buying a 40gb portable harddrive 

We're abit off topic again.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello people, whats the discussion about now?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Just discussing about how we store animes. Anyway, how was you're party?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

lingz, my katakana isn't that great. What does your banner say?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

Erm i'd rather stay away from that topic if thats okay, i store anime on the HD and boy don't i just know it


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Lol, guess? (Hint, I talk about it alot )

@Sasuryu, sure, whatever floats your boat


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Your HD isn't that big is it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought it was that but doesn't it say hachimitotsutoku (something) ba dunno where the spaces are


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't have that many episodes on my HD ing and is it honey and clover or whatever that anime is you like lingz?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

yeah it is.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, it is. It say's Hachimitsu no clover which is the jap. name of H&C.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

but that's a to not no isnt it?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmm, Hachimitsu to clover?

Not sure, I just got the lettering from the manga scans and made the banner myself.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm so totally lost, mind you better than this time last night heh


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

と that is definately to


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Lol. Hmm...

Blue, seen it yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Ive told you I saw a few episodes and nothing happened that girl is creepy too. She looks 8


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Noo, I'm talking about Voices of a distant star...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh started to but was too tired. Went to bed, will definately tonight


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking about it it is Hachimitsu to Kuroba cos 'to' means and.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh right.

Nice ava Kuchiki SasuRyu 


Hmm, well it should mean honey and clover.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok time to get back on topic I think


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Topic starter? Or do we go to the FC?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Both! Let's imagine Manaka in parallel universes lol. In each reality he meets just one of the girls. Which do you think he would be the quickest to get with?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Haha, Hmm...

Not Toujo 'cos shes too shy, he might take some time with Nishino and Kozue, so I'd say Satsuki, she'll just seduce him and he has no reason to resist if it's just only them two.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

You think he would just pick her like that if it was just the two of them?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

It would still take alot of time, definatly not Nishino because Manaka only noticed her when he was looking for the mystery strawberry panties (Toujo's), Toujo would still take alot of time but would probably eventually settle down with Manaka, Satsuki wouldn't take long before she made her move against him and he wouldn't resist, but thats if they could get past the early phases, and Kozue would take as much time because of her shy nature, but maybe Manaka liking her might be too much for her, so i'll say if all goes well Satsuki

Thank you Abarai Kun


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, this is parellel universe, and in "Satsuki's" universe, she is the only one there, why would he not chose her?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

True true. I guess Satsuki is an obvious choice. But I think Satsuki only got really forward when she had competition.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, if there was no competition, then after she gets with Manaka (assuming she still likes him with no competiton), she will just get bored after a while I think.
But with Toujo, Nishino, and Kozue, they like him for who he is, so they don't want competition to start with.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you think she would like him with no competition?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

That's a hard one, she probably would, but then I'd think that she would get bored. Or maybe she really does like him for who he is...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

My gut feeling is she would be friends, but maybe not want to get together.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Well if that's the really the case, then I'd have a very different opinion on Satsuki...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Actually thinking about it she didn't know she had competition at the start did she?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Well yeah, but I have always thought that she only started getting competitive when she knew all the other girls liked him. She probably would of still liked him with no competition, but wouldnt of acted them same without competition.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

Technically no, but in a way yes, because she knew Manaka liked another girl


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh no definatley not. She only acted really forward when there was competition. Which means that Manaka perhaps wouldn't choose her so quickly


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

But then I'd think if Manaka was in parrallel universes, then I think he would be with every different girl in that particular universe, I mean it's hard to chose if there were more then one, but he dosent even need to chose if theres only one.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah but I'm saying who first


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

Now that i think about it, Nishino is a more probable option, she said clearly to Ookusa if there was ever a boy she really liked she would confess, and we know she was begining to like Manaka ever since he did the laps round the field sticking up for Komi, now without seeing Toujo he wouldn't have made the bad impression he did and maybe she'd end up confessing to him


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

But look how long it took her to confess


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

But then her feelings were hardly deep, and if Manaka didnt ask her out, then she probably would of forgotten about it as she meets new guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Not if they became friends, like they did after they were together.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah but why/how would they become friends in the first place?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

Whatever happens it's not gonna be a quick process, still saying Satsuki will be fastest if they actually do like each other, but i do think she will get bored eventually


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Well actually, Manaka asking Nishin out had nothing to do with the other girls. It was cos of Komi. Also this way Toujou wouldn't get in the way


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree with SasuRyu. But then again, at the start, Toujo might of confessed to Manaka if Manaka never went out with Nishino.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well actually, Manaka asking Nishin out had nothing to do with the other girls. It was cos of Komi. Also this way Toujou wouldn't get in the way



It all depends on how long Nishino would take, they get along as friends just fine and so it probably wouldn't take that long for the next step



			
				~Lingz~ said:
			
		

> I agree with SasuRyu. But then again, at the start, Toujo might of confessed to Manaka if Manaka never went out with Nishino.



If Toujo arrived in the same way as she did in the manga and Manaka found out it was her and confessed, there is every chance that she may have said yes


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think Toujou is ever gonna confess. She has shown the least amount of affection with Manaka.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmm, true..how about Kozue and Manaka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I was thinking about her. I dunno really what to think


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

I doubt Kozue would have much of a chance, she would still be as shy and she wouldn't have been introduced to Manaka by Toujo, who also told her that Manaka is a kind and gentle man, so I'm gonna say Kozue is a no no


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah that was my thought. but it all depends on how much Manaka is interested. We just haven't seen him interested cos she came late and that kinda puts us off.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah but is Kozue really the type of girl that Manaka is interested in?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I dunno, he seems to like a lot of girls. Plus she has films thing going for her


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

manga or anime?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmm, but Kozue hardly ever talks, and she has a perveted mind 

@Wu, try

Remember, u MUST register before u can search for animes...


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

Without Toujo to reasure her i don't think Kozue would even get close to Manaka, also I think he see's her as almost a Yui type character


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 25, 2005)

Anime

man this sucks Im missing everything, I dont think Ive ever missed so much that I didnt have time to read what has happened, all well, Im gonna be a bit busy for a couple days so I wont be able to come on that much, but make sure ya'll dont forget about me.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

For anime, go to:

Remember, u MUST register before u can search for animes...

So you're too busy then? That's a shame, but you can always join us when you're free 


Kozue is definitely the Yui type to Manaka, but Kozue is actually the same as Manaka I think


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 25, 2005)

We won't forget about you wu, anyway people, you've had my two cents for the night and now i'm off to try and sleep, happy posting


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohh, ok then, speak to ya later!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Haha. 

I thought the anime wasnt too bad, no way as bad as Ichigo animated, but then again, I havent seen the Love Hina manga so I can't compare. How is the manga better?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

How do you think she is the same as Manaka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

For the same reasons as Ichigo really.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think she is the same, I said that Manaka's perspective, he looks at Yui and Kozue the same. He treats Kozue just like Yui as a younger sister, IMO.


But for Ichigo, the animation was extremely bad for starters, but Love Hina had pretty good animation considering it's a 2000 production.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 25, 2005)

I dunno, Yui he treats as a little sister. Kozue is a friend


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 26, 2005)

Kozue's a great character,  Manaka definatly doesn't look at her the same was as Yui.  And i gotta say if they were real i'd be after Kozue even though Nishino is my favourite.  Wouldn't have to courage to date someone so popular lol


----------



## Ainsin (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey people

Sorry for disappearing again. I've had a hectic schedule lately, giving me literally no time to sit down and type out posts.

I will be around next month though. This weekend is a killer for me though. I'm going to a big music festival, which should be a good excuse to get drunk.

Cheers


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool man come back when you can


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello Ichigo 100% fans. I just finished reading 16 volumes of it and I must say this manga rocks. Does anyone know where I can get the rest of the series, even if it's low quality so I can finish it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Like I said in PM, best place to ask is in the other thread. 

Ichigo does indeed rock though.


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Like I said in PM, best place to ask is in the other thread.
> 
> Ichigo does indeed rock though.


Oh ok. Thanks. And yes Ichigo does rock. I'm gonna go join the fan club right now. Thanks for introducing this series to me guys.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol, yeah, it's really cool manga. Join us with our discussions if you're free


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool man glad you like it. Incidently what made you read Ichigo?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Off-topic question, has Love Hina manga ended yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Rendan said:
			
		

> I agree with you,the anime sucks, and the manga rocks! What's that Blue?
> 
> i have alredy read chapter 144 lq, i was so impatient, and i couldn't wait, so i say that if i dowloaded one chapter there was nothing wrong....but man, after readin' in i'm going crazy!! i need to continue readin'!! but the lq chapters are too low qualitand i don't like 'em.......ing


 
Silly man! It's gonna be a lot harder now. Dunno if you realise I'm talking about Love Hina then, Wu asked for a link to anime.

Yes lingz manga finished ages ago


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow the banners did the trick. Must have been members of FC


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, just out of curiosity, who's banners or which characters banners did you get interested in most?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah i was wondering that too


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably Toujou's banner


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Satsuki's, Lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Hero! Welcome home man. Yeah I was thinking Toujou seeing your banner. You like Toujou best?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, Toujou is my cute girl. I don't mind her shyness, 'cause I'm shy person myself.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah, I'm all for Nishino!

Cute girl > Shy Girl


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 26, 2005)

You're saying that my Toujou isn't cute?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Nishino is the greatest. @EK you might wanna join one of the girls FC if you haven't already


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

When I saw the banner before reading the manga, I thought Satsuki was hot. After reading the manga, I really liked Toujo.

@BlueCheese: I'm thinking about it but I can't decide if I should just join my favorites or all three...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 26, 2005)

It was Misuzu Dammit!!!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, not as cute as Nishino 

@Val - Lol, no chance!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn had to be Satsuki. Whats your opinion of her now?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Misuzu has her hot moments too.

I still think Satsuki is hot. However, I really like the innocence of Toujo. To be honest, I feel like Junpei in that I don't know which of the three I'd choose.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 26, 2005)

*sigh* I know~


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol shouldn't that make you happy Val?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 26, 2005)

ah.....a little....one day....one day...............


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe you can convince him to join Misuzu FC. How many members you got now?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah, we should get him to join the Nishino FC first


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yesss and that's where your loyalties lie right Val?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

EK, what are your thoughts on Nishino?


----------



## Rendan (Sep 26, 2005)

Guys you are too fast!! i can't go on the toppic! 
I was wondering to say that my heart is half for nishino and alf for Satsuki, but maybe, my real feelings are for Tsukie  *lol, it almost seems i`m Manaka*

@Blue: you haven't read anymore since chapter 143? How can you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

I have will power! Plus I get my Ichigo fix with all the discussions we have.


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

So who's everyone's favorite girls, it seems like Tsukasa is a favorite. I'm still undecided, but I'll post mine soon after thinking about it.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

The one and only..

Tsukasa Nishino.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Owner of Nishino FC no competition really.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Owner of Nishino FC no competition really.


lol, that is True


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Well being the owner i'm hardly gonna say anything else am I? Val though is co owner of Nishino and Misuzu FC's so i'm wondering which he prefers?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

I see. I really like Tsukasa, Toujo, Misuzu, Satsuki, and Kozue. I really need to pick a favorite though...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol which girls don't you like?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Pfft, that's pretty much everyone! Lol

Yeah, Yui is not entirely popular amongst us, and we all hate Chinami


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol which girls don't you like?


haha, good point. I guess it'd just be Yui and Chinami.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone actually like Chinami?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably not...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope not she is everything that's wrong with people


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

I did think she was "ok" when she decided to give chocolates to Manaka on Valentines day to show her respect towards him with no other intentions, but apart from that, I can't think of another good quality about her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually does Wu like her?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright, here's my ranking of favorites:
1) Tsukasa
2) Kozue
3) Misuzu
4) Toujo 
5) Satsuki


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah, don't think so. He probably dosent dislike her, but not like.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine is

Nishino
Toujou
Kozue/Yui


Satsuki
Misuzu
Chinami


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool. Now I just have to figure out whether I should just join my favorite girl's fanclub or if I should all of the girls in my top 5.

@bluecheese: I guess our lists are pretty similar other than that you like Yui.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Lol all of them?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, all of them is a bit much. Maybe just the top 2 or 3 then.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine are:

Nishino
Toujo/Satsuki
Kozue
Yui
Misuzu




...and Chinami.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Yui cos it's refreshing to have a girl that is just friends with Manaka and not interested romantically


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Misuzu? But then again, hardly friends really.


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I like Yui cos it's refreshing to have a girl that is just friends with Manaka and not interested romantically


Well, there were times when I wasn't so sure. Like when Manaka got on that train to try and convince Yui's dad to let her come back to Oumi. I thought that she actually might have liked Manaka but I guess not.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I know, but Misuzu isn't a friend. He actually spends time with Yui


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Well, there were times when I wasn't so sure. Like when Manaka got on that train to try and convince Yui's dad to let her come back to Oumi. I thought that she actually might have liked Manaka but I guess not.


 
Nah definately not, they are like brothers and sisters


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

I have never seen Yui as a friend of Manaka's, but as a little sister.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah but shes not so technically shes a good freind


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

While she is technically a friend, everyone always sees them as brother and sister in the series.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Still suprised at how much of a minor character shes turned out to, I mean Ichigo is based on those four girls (as all four girls represent a direction on the compass).


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah that was only in the anime. Yui was never intended that way in the manga. It's pretty typical for side characters to drop off after a while, as things get serious


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, true.

Anyway, I still think Satsuki is really cute sometimes, her smile is really nice .


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Cute maybe, idiot? Definately


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

What makes you think that?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Satsuki definitely has her moments.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

You should know by now I can't stand Satsuki


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, well said EK, but unfortunately, she does have her not so good moments aswel.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes she has a lot of those


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

I know alot of Tohru haters from fruits basket 'cos she seems a bit overly nice so it seems fake which makes her annoying, but I'm suprised that this dosent happen to Toujo. (Not saying I don't like Toujo or anything)


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow bluecheese, you seem to really hate Satsuki.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

I dunno shes just not the type of person I get on with. She's too forward and I don't like how she goes about trying to get Manaka.

lingz havent finished FB yet but how can you hate Tohru?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm definitely not a Tohru hater, but I do know alot of people that hate her and even don't like FB because of her, most people that hate her find her annoying. I can see where they are coming from but I see it as caring and kind, and not annoying.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't see how anyone can be too kind. Shes great.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, she resembles Tsukino from Yakitate and Toujo from Ichigo to me, abit like a mix of both.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

More like Tsukino I think. But she's a bit more like a kid than Tsukino. Perhaps cos she is!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm, how ya mean by kid?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Well you can tel the age difference between Tsukino and Tohru. Anyway time to get back on topic.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Tohru is 16, Tsukino is the most 17 (I think she's still 16).

Anyway, back to Ichigo.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd have to say my 3 favourite girls would be

1 - Nishino - I dont know why, shes just impossible to ignore, shes always been there.  And hopefully always will, if she doesn't win im gonna be so pissed.
2 - Kozue - Shes just a great character (and i love shy girls). Its a pity she was introduced so late.
3 - Satsuki - Simply because shes refreshing, its nice to have one girl that isn't shy.

And im sure a few of you will think, if you like shy girls why not Toujou? Well for me its not that i dont like her, she just wouldn't be in the top 3.  Its like shes shy, but not shy enough to pull off the character, i always feel if theres a shy girl she has to be really shy (kozue) for it to work.  Still thats just me


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

But also shy girls should say their feelings in private. Toujou is probably the girl we see the least on her own.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Toujo is shy, very shy. But Kozue is insanely shy, with a perveted mind of 'corse. They are both great characters, but as for me..

Toujo > Kozue

Just my 2 cents though of 'corse.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 26, 2005)

Well everyone has their oppinion, but for me it'll always be Kozue > Toujou even though she's had so little time in the story.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Have a question, so what age rating would you rate Ichigo 100% as a manga?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 26, 2005)

15 I guess, now I'm really going to bed.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, bye again


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, these are my favorite Ichigo girls starting from most favorable to least. After 16 volumes, this is my current list. (Don't flame me or anything. I have my opinions too)

Nishino
Satsuki
Misuzu
Toujou
Kozue
Yui
Chinami

and last is Manaka's sensei =p


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 26, 2005)

I remade the Kozue Fanclub. if you want to change the list on the first page. The link is in my sig, just click on the pic of Kozue.

My fav girls are
Nishino
Kozue
Misuzu
Satsuki
Toujou
Yui
Chinami (I don't like her at all really)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 26, 2005)

ahh, Where do my loyalties lie........Choices.

Nishino (surprised ya didn't I?)
Misuzu
Satsuki
Toujo
Kozue
Yui 
Chinami
errr.....His teacher? (yah the drunk one...)

I suppose my misuzu fanaticism is kinda misrepresented because im awfully passionate about it, but that's because we only have 6 members (lol).


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

My list comes down with

1. Nishino, Misuzu
2. Kozue
3. Toujou
4. Satsuki
The rest aint worth rankin. No blue I dont like Chinami, but I dont hate her either, in fact I dont hate any of the girls from Ichigo, I could never hate such beautiful girls?

Oh yeah thanks for the Love Hina Link the other day blue. Yeah I know the anime sucks (remember, I've seen it). But a friend of mine wanted to see it, and when you watch the anime first, its still good, I did.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> ahh, Where do my loyalties lie........Choices.
> 
> Nishino (surprised ya didn't I?)
> Misuzu
> ...


 
Good man! You made the right choice. Nishino FC went back to being most active FC of one of the girls last night Val. Gotta keep that up!

I will update the link for the Kozue FC now.

@Wu Yeah I still bought the anime on DVD. It's good but the manga is still better.


----------



## Norb (Sep 27, 2005)

my preferences:
Nishino
Yui/Kozue
Toujou
... the rest ;P


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

It's suprising just how many people here prefer Nishino over everyone else.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

Yo yo! Sorry i haven't posted in some time, dunno why i haven't... Has Sasuryu's drawing been finished? It just hit me that it might have.

My favorite girl in Ichigo:
1. Nishino
2. Satsuki
3. Toujo
4. Kozue
5. Yui
6. Mizusu
7. Chinami

Which one i want Manaka to end up with:
1. Nishino
2. Nishino
3. Nishino
4. Nishino
5. Nishino
6. Nishino
7. Toujo

Was anyone surprised???


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm amazed that any of the other girls made it onto your list


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Was anyone surprised???



 shock shock horror.
Toujou made it onto the list?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you still want him to go with Satsuki to the festival?


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Sep 27, 2005)

so everyone here's favorite girl is Nishino?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Not everyone, just the majority.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Do you still want him to go with Satsuki to the festival?



Me? No, i never did.  But recently iv been wondering if he will take Nishino, everything says he will (thanks you lord) which is why i cant help but wonder if somethings gonna fuck up :S Theres still 20 odd chapters left so theres plenty of time left for a few twists.  Whether thats a good or a bad thing is yet to been seen.



			
				Seiteki Kakashi said:
			
		

> so everyone here's favorite girl is Nishino?



With Kozue no. 2 shes so cute


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah SkriK (amazingly) wanted that to happen I was asking if he still did.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

I dunno, I suppose it would be 'nice' if he went with any girl, i mean obviously someone wants him to go with satsuki, someone wants him to go with Toujou etc.  But whichever he goes with he has to hurt the others, very sad to be honest


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Well then he should just say yes to Nishino's confession and then their is no need to think about it


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

How does that mean theres no need to think about it?  Doing that hurts the others too, still i suppose thats the big thing in the story.  He cant date one without hurting the others.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

I meant he wouldnt have to decide the festival thing. But yeah someone is gonna have to get hurt at somepoint. Unfortunatly that is the situation he is in.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah sorry my bad.  I can't decide whether i envy or pity him...


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes i still want him to go with her. Do i need to say my reasons again?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

No no it's cool. I was just wondering if you still thought that


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No no it's cool. I was just wondering if you still thought that


Yep yep! I still do.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

I've never herd your reasons, mind telling me? Or just lemme know what page i can find them on. (not a satsuki hater btw )


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure i can.
Since they never really had any quality time together, compared to Nishino and Toujo, i think Satsuki should be the one he takes. When i say quality times for Toujo, i mean the accidental moments they have, as when they went on the trip with the movie class and Toujo and Manaka got lost and ended up in a cabin. Back to Satsuki.

The time when Manaka dated Satusuki (the chapter when they became friends) i thought it was a pretty enjoyable chapter, just until when Satsuki started with the raping as usual, it just ruined the whole thing! That's also what i want to happen: Manaka and Satsuki having a NORMAL date; without her stupid sex madness. I don't want her and Manaka to slide away from eachother, they are as they say very comfortable with eachother.

I'm not saying they should get together or anything, just not turn the other cheek to eachother.

Some of it might be that i feel sorry for her, since she's the one furthest away from Manaka.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats cool, good reasons and i agree with you on some of them =) (well most).  Hopefully when the series ends and manaka finally choses, he and satsuki will still be friends (if he doesnt chose satsuki) because they were such good friends even before she told him she liked him.  And i guess she does kinda deserve a normal date.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah but isn't it a bit misleading if he has no intention of choosing her?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

at the minute he may not but we have no idea what will happen, maybe a day together would change his mind?  One of the many twists that could be thrown at us.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah but if he has no intention now why take her on a date?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but if he has no intention now why take her on a date?



Maybe to cheer her up or keep her happy, personally I think he should take Nishino but thats just my personal idea


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah but it's only gonna give her false hope and she gets hurt more in the end. Good to see you back SasuRyu


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Good to be back, although i'm not back fully (get your heads round that one)


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah but it's only gonna give her false hope and she gets hurt more in the end.


problem with Manaka is that he doesn't generally cater for the long term and just see's the short term effects so I could actually see this happening


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

But even after Nishino asked him to go with her and confessed?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Manaka's mind works in odd ways as we have seen on many occasions


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah maybe. We shall see, I am yet to be convinced though, that that is what he will do


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

he coud always end up saying satsuki asked first lol, he's a bit messed up like that...

I really hope he takes nishino cause that would be so cool (Nishino fanboi ) but something stupid has to happen, thats just the way it works.  So taking satsuki is a possibility.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

What did he say to Satsuki when she asked?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm hoping its Nishino, one things for sure, Toujo is out of the equation


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

no idea blue, i havnt read it recently.

*edit*
actually now that i think about it, i dont think he said anything (was when he was trapped in the film studies room and she kissed him)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah ok, then I just don't see why he would go with her.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

its chapter 140 (i think) if you wanna check, all i remember is he walks out thinking of her and how shes been hiding her feelings or something, like i said i havnt read it recently.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

The only reason he would take her is if he wanted to tell her that its never going to work between them or he wanted a "continuation of the time in the film studies room"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Hahahaha, man, you guys have no idea how hilarious it is to see you guys bumbling around trying to figure out who it is he takes. Hahahaha........


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

well saying he wants a "continuation of the time in the film studies room" is basically asking her out, or in a manga it is anyway 

I have a rough idea who he takes, and although its a complete guess and i hope im wrong... ing

she hasnt been mentioned in the discussion yet :-/


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> well saying he wants a "continuation of the time in the film studies room" is basically asking her out, or in a manga it is anyway



Or it just means he's an incredible user like so many I know, and bumbling wu, funny to see you bumble into the thread yourself


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> and bumbling wu, funny to see you bumble into the thread yourself


Hahahah, yeah I found some free time so I thought I'd see what my favorite Ichigo gang was up to.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

thats why i said "in a manga" its like asking her out, cause u cant make the main character into a bad guy this late in the story.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

I think he will take Misuzu!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> I think he will take Misuzu!


 Well thats not a question of weither he takes her, its weither if she will go with him.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

lol if he asked her, the others would kill him...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah If she didnt kill him first.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think he will take Misuzu!



fueling val's obsession


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol well you never know, Sakato did say he thought it was someone not mentioned yet.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Well whos that Sakato?
*
*


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

lol, its true there is something appealing with Misuzu, but it wont happen...

lol good point Wu, she probably kill him on the spot.

I think it'll be Kozue, i really want him to take Nishino but that just seems TOO obvious so i think kozue.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> fueling val's obsession


 
pshhh, Val doesnt even rate her above nishino on his list.


Kozue???!!! *snicker* *snicker*


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Wu stop snickering! 

I don't care I want it to be Nishino so it will be.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

lol, getting a bit worked up blue?

its as if Wu is indirectly trying to get us to read the LQ scans... -_-


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Hahahahaha, but its funny!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah but when I see your reaction to each girl, I make conclusions. There is no way I will read LQ.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

You dont have to, Ill just tell you what happens how about that?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay he chooses................


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

its almost as if you want us all to hunt you down...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Shame theirs quite a lot of water inbetween us.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Nishino!!!!!!!!








no wait......

Toujou!!!!!






no no....

his sensei!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!.............*rolls on the floor laughing*


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

... i think hes drunk....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Shame theirs quite a lot of water inbetween us.


 
*Wipes the tears of laughter from his eyes*

What do you mean?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> ... i think hes drunk....


 
No, I just love messing with people.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Well there is this thing called the Atlantic Ocean, dunno if you heard of it?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

i go over to America every few years, he wont be safe forever....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Well there is this thing called the Atlantic Ocean, dunno if you heard of it?


Haha, very funny.

But what does that matter?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> its almost as if you want us all to hunt you down...


 
It was replying to this.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> i go over to America every few years, he wont be safe forever....


Ohhhhhh!!! so you wanna hunt me down do ya? Well bring it on I always wanted to slice me up some blue cheese.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Really? I think the idea of eating blue cheese sounds disgusting


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

i said that you fool, not blue. lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

what the hell is going on, i'm on teh phone


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

im not sure any more lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah me either. Let's talk about Ichigo!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> i said that you fool, not blue. lol


Yeah but your no challenge so I swiched the blame to blue.




> Really? I think the idea of eating blue cheese sounds disgusting


Oh belive me it will be disgusting




> what the hell is going on, i'm on teh phone


Hahaha.....


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

hahahaha right back atcha


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah but your no challenge so I swiched the blame to blue.



 cocky little bastard lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah don't mess with him he's in the "cool" gang


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh yeah blue I think I forgot to say, the Kana Practice Program you made works good. I mean I don’t know a thing about programming but the Japanese is all correct, defiantly a great tool to practice with I'll even recommend it to some people who want some practice with Kana. And if you could add Kanji to it later on it will be in dispensable to Japanese learners. For Ideas that Power Japanese program has some great methods to learn Kana as well. Look at that and maybe try to copy some of it if you can.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok will have a go at adding kanji as well when I install Visual Studio again (possibly tomorrow)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> hahahaha right back atcha


More Hahahaha



> cocky little bastard lol


nah, Im just that good.



> Yeah don't mess with him he's in the "cool" gang


The "BlueCheeseSlicing Cool Gang"


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

should i understand whats going on right now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

is this some kinda joke?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh I said the cool gang cos Wu told us apparently he was always in the cool gang at school


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> should i understand whats going on right now?


No, but you should be very afraid, very afraid.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Your gonna send someone after us?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Your gonna send someone after us?


Huh? you talking to me?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah you said we should be scared so I thought perhaps you are gonna get someone to come after us.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, no I told Sakato to be afraid. Just because.........Im scary. 

Anyways now back Ichigo.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh just you? Then nothing to worry about


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

yes i think we've been off topic long enough.. so whats the topic?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

I dunno I always come up with topics when we go off topic so this time I am handing the job over to someone else.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

ok Wu, its you fault we went off topic so you get to come up with the topic.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Oh just you? Then nothing to worry about


heh? so you think Im nothing to worry about eh? Well I suppose the UK's always somewhere I wanted to go. So Just make sure you refrigerate that cheese for me blue. I dont wanna not have fun over there blue.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> ok Wu, its you fault we went off topic so you get to come up with the topic.


 
*Sign reads "Left for UK" *


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Nishino!!!!!!!!
> 
> no wait......
> 
> ...


...i should kill you...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> ...i should kill you...


Oh shit I forgot skirk was online........



*Rolls on the floor laughing again*


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Oh shit I forgot skirk was online........
> 
> 
> 
> *Rolls on the floor laughing again*


Grrrrrrrrrrr..... enough with lingz.... but two is just too many....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

SkriK he is just trying to annoy you.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Hahahaha, come on Skrik, you know Im just playin.


Okay enough of all that, we gotta think up a topic.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah your responsable for that


----------



## SkriK (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, come on Skrik, you know Im just playin.
> 
> 
> Okay enough of all that, we gotta think up a topic.


It easely gets to me when it's about ichigo...

How about a homocide plan?....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay so what do you want to do with the teams idea on the debates?

I think we should do it even if some people disappear, it'll be fun.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> yeah your responsable for that


 
Huh? for what?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Check first post of FC, it will happen.

SkriK don't worry he will stop now


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh okay so were gonna wait till we get a list of everybody whos gonna participate then choose the teams. That might take a while because some people might not see the announcement, so I think we should individually PM our regulars and ask them if they wanna do it, then make the teams and if anyone else wants to join we'll just add em later.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Give it a few days first then see how numbers are. Can always add to teams.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Sigh, lol, I hate you type of laid back patient guys, Im the type that wants to get things goin now, I hate waitin for all these slackers to decided yes or no. Nah Im just playin but I guess I'll wait.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

No it will still be 1v1 but youl be debating for your team. Yes we will definately finish that


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah we'll just have to make you two on seperate teams.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

nah just let us finish our debate then put us on the same team =P


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

hahahaha, yeah i see what your trying to do, and no. Hes on my team.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

sasu is on your team? Cool Wu, so im on your team then? Wheres my welcome?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol everyone wants SasuRyu, it's gonna be done randomly so don't worry.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Oh shit I forgot skirk was online........
> 
> 
> 
> *Rolls on the floor laughing again*



What in the name of monkey's is up with you today


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

No your just freshly read it so you need to be on a weaker team. I on the other hand read it once hella long ago and never re read it so I need to be on a stronger team. We need balance you get it?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Its not that i specifically want sasu, just argueing with him once is enough.  Then again having the two best on one team might not be a good idea.  Guess I'd better be on the other team


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> What in the name of monkey's is up with you today


The name of a monkey???? Hahahaha
Nothing, Im normal, just havin a little fun


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

How about this, because everyone wants me on their team, one week i'm on one team and another week the other, or maybe i could be the guy that checks evidence you know


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

6000 posts!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

No no, we'll just do it randomly, then check to see if the teams are too lop sided and switch it around a little.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

It will be random cos im organising it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Well like i said what if its too lop sided, like you SasuRyu and Skirk, verses me and all the newbies?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> No no, we'll just do it randomly, then check to see if the teams are too lop sided and switch it around a little.


Sounds fair enough to me, due to reasons beyond my control, i'm not on top form though i'm quite happy to finish mine and sak's debate sometime soon, blue knows the reasons why i havn't been great and such, but yeh bring on the debates


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll probably seed it.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Dont try to clasify people Wu, i may be new to Ichigo but ill bet i can out argue most of you


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> I'll probably seed it.


Huh? what does that mean?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Dont try to clasify people Wu, i may be new to Ichigo but ill bet i can out argue most of you


 
I wasnt, thats just an example for blue, dont take it too seriously.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

So what's going on guys?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Well basically it means making sure all the best people are on different sides. That will be the effect.

I might make an Ichigo test to see how much people know.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Dont try to clasify people Wu, i may be new to Ichigo but ill bet i can out argue most of you



He's right, from the 2 posts we actually managed, he had me on my toes and i'm classed as this kind of Knowledge Freak, so never underestimate some noobs


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

lingz were talking about debating thing


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Well as long s that "noobs" wasnt aimed at me I agree with you  lol im to tired for this shit.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> He's right, from the 2 posts we actually managed, he had me on my toes and i'm classed as this kind of Knowledge Freak, so never underestimate some noobs


 
Again I said,


> I wasnt, thats just an example for blue, dont take it too seriously.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

@Lingz, read, read! Read back all you lazy bums.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Like I said I will probably make up a test to get a rough idea of people's knowledge


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry but i keep replying late and I keep missing all the new posts, and no noobs is just a generalisation thats the easiest way of saying "newer members" so like someone who joined today say, your a psycho debator damnit, so many things i had to check


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

@Blue, That might be tough though, just do it as we see the people now, we'll see how it works out later, and tune it up as we go along.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah it won't be trust me. Just leave it to me


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> your a psycho debator damnit, so many things i had to check



Really? Cool, i didnt even research anything !!   Happy now


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Well whatever you say Captain.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

I can't keep up, but I know it's on the debate.

And I am always a lazy bum Wu.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Am i the only person that has read every single post in this thread?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Really? Cool, i didnt even research anything !!   Happy now



I guess i had the harder aspect, it all depended on who set the question, now if Vice Captain Kuchiki SasuRyu here   had set the question it might have been different, but i acknowledge your a clever debator with and impressive vocabulary at your disposal, debates often boil down to how you word arguments


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

@lingz, yeah I know

@Blue, I read it all from I think around pg 50 and up


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats the thing about debates, alot of people vote on a winner depending on whos right and whos wrong.  But to be honest it should be who impressed you more, because you have to remember the people debateing probably didnt pick the topic they were just given their possition and told off you go.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

@blue Nah, someone is bound to have, like SasuRyu, but I'm just plain lazy (well, I think you know by now) so although I'm a a ichigo fan, dosent apply to me.

But anyway, is the debate with SasuRyu and Saka got a date to continue yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

I am scoring your debate based on how convincing your argument is


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Couldn't agree more, in my english lessons, you can lose a debate yet still get a high A grade all because of the way you portrayed your case and how you set out to pursuade the audience about how you are correct in yoru views, while at the same time annihilating the opponents case bit by bit


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Good stuff blue, i was worried you were just going to go by who you thought was in the right.  Which is not a good way to score bedates.

Thats the great thing about debates, you can win even if you're arguement is wrong.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

well yeah duh, no one is obviously in the _right_ that is why people have debates.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

So does the way you sentence your structure count?

I'm am at a disadvantage 'cos I havent read Ichigo in so long, might reread it when I know the debate comes to me so I can put up a convinving debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Well then SasuRyu would have always been the winner if I was the judge in your debate.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> So does the way you sentence your structure count?


Well dude its not English 101, its just based on how convicing you are, and yes that has a bit do with it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> So does the way you sentence your structure count?
> 
> I'm am at a disadvantage 'cos I havent read Ichigo in so long, might reread it when I know the debate comes to me so I can put up a convinving debate.


 
It's been ages for me too. It's basically how well you argue your point. I once won a debate against my girlfriend on whether or not she loved me lol (don't ask) even though I know she does.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Haha, well I'd say it' alawys counts as to how argumentive you are.

And, well....you know, I am abit lazy for that in real life, so I hardly argue -__-

@Wu, Love your english 101 comment, Lol!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol well here's your chance to practice


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> well yeah duh, no one is obviously in the _right_ that is why people have debates.



Well actually i did once get into a debate about the holocost for my english class, and using refrences to certain historians i argued it never happened.

*edit*
sorry wrong event


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

I've found what helps me alot is to remember one key scene from every chapter, the scene that stands out the most, remember that off by heart, and then try and remember by building outwards, you suddenly remember little details leading up to that scene or the aftermath respectivly


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah ok so everyone happy about the way it's judged?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm fine. So it's you that scores the debaters, not the "judge" ?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

yes indeed, and D Day only happened and succeded so well because Hitler was too suspicious and assumed control of the whole military, therefore they needed his command to launch assults with such regiments as the panzer division, some historians believe that if he had been awake the nazi's would have pushed the invasion forces back into the sea and D Day would indeed have been a spectacular failure


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

what you mean? to lingz


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

dude, not history please, thought I'll get away from those names at home, Lol! I can barely keep my eyes opened when I hear those stuff


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

History is ok, just have to pick the right area


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry sasu, re read my post i kinda put the wrong event :-/ maybe thats why i only got a B in my GCSE history 

History is afterall just storys with dates.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> dude, not history please, thought I'll get away from those names at home, Lol! I can barely keep my eyes opened when I hear those stuff



Sorry bud your talking to an A level histroy student here, who loves a good debate about the "what if's" of events in modern history, but i'll save that for the classroom 

*resists from tackling you in that debate about the holocaust and the final solution  * I only got a B aswell


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

History guess it's better then geography. Geography is a nightmare, I can't believe it's compulsary up to year 9!!! ing

@Sasuryu, so it's A level history then? Lol

I'm going into a totally different area


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol oh dear


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> History guess it's better then geography. Geography is a nightmare, I can't believe it's compulsary up to year 9!!! ing


 
At my school it was till year 11.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Well actually i did once get into a debate about the holocost for my english class, and using refrences to certain historians i argued it never happened.
> 
> *edit*
> sorry wrong event


Holocost??!!! OMG, how did you get that mixed up with dday,lol.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol, good job I don't go to your school. But compulsary?? Which city?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

erm, I do A level Geography and History, and English lit but that bores me


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

I will be killing myself if I took those subjects.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Sorry bud your talking to an A level histroy student here, who loves a good debate about the "what if's" of events in modern history, but i'll save that for the classroom
> 
> *resists from tackling you in that debate about the holocaust and the final solution  * I only got a B aswell



If I hadn?t left after my GCSEs for college I planned to do History and Classical Civilisations (and technology and ICT), but since I left I was forced to simply teach myself  worked out Ok in the end.  I practically did my mates AS coursework? lazy bum. -_-


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

They thought it would boost grades. 

I did Maths, Physics and ICT A level (History AS) 

anyway guys this is way off topic


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you guys know how long we've been on topic?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> If I hadn?t left after my GCSEs for college I planned to do History and Classical Civilisations (and technology and ICT), but since I left I was forced to simply teach myself  worked out Ok in the end.  I practically did my mates AS coursework? lazy bum. -_-



AS annoyed me because it was about Bismarck, the Kaiser and Weimer Germany (half of the histroy syllabus), whereas A2 is Nazi Germany and its really interesting and quite simple, I just did a presentation on the role and significance of Heinrich Himmler and got A for it so ya know, all works out, Classics is brilliant, making up your own Greek tradgedy, great stuff


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, it is. Back to Ichigo.

Both SasuRyu and Saka are on, and they are also the contestants, wonder why the debate didnt go on today?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

True, but do you care blue? Its a nice discussion.  Besides we can trace it back and say it was to help us decide on a debate standard for Ichigo.

*edit*
it wasnt today because i have 3 assignments to hand in for tomorrow (which im still wrking on now) because im going to scotland for a few open days tomorrow.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh ok, question answered.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

@Lingz, tonight would not be a good time to carry on the debate, blue knows my reasons and i'm pretty sure Sak is tired

@Sak, Ichigo is comparable to a light greek tradegy wouldn't you say?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah I do cos their is the FC for that and if we talk off topic here then their is never Ichigo discussion in Ichigo thread


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

In ways  To be honest i was always more interested in Class Civ, specifically the Romans.  But i still planned to do History, Then again I'd study anything.

*edit*
ok then blue, shal we move to the FC then?  Or have you a topic for us.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

@Saka Considering we're talking about histroy, I studied Ireland and the protestants and Catholics for my coursework last year.

Anyway, back to Ichigo, there is always the FC guys to continue!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> True, but do you care blue? Its a nice discussion. Besides we can trace it back and say it was to help us decide on a debate standard for Ichigo.


Also, a lot of people dont know or care about what the hell your talkin about. And that turns new members away.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> In ways  To be honest i was always more interested in Class Civ, specifically the Romans.  But i still planned to do History, Then again I'd study anything.
> 
> *edit*
> ok then blue, shal we move to the FC then?  Or have you a topic for us.



Greek's much more interesting than the Romans, but enough of that for now

No date set for the rest of our debate yet due to my request but i have only the research i had on the day to make that fair


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

To be honest i think we've run out of Ichigo topics, all we can do now is predict what we think will happen in the next volume.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

No we haven't at all. Give me 5 mins I'll come up with something.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Blue is awesome at this *remembers the alternate dimension disscusion*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay, as you're deciding, I'll be off for 2 minutes, later peeps.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Blue is awesome at this *remembers the alternate dimension disscusion*


 
Lol that one is probably my favourite


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok if you had to put each character in another anime/manga.  Which would it be and why?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

As i've only ever read Ichigo, Bleach and Naruto, i'll stick the characters in either one of the later two
Manaka=Naruto- He seems to have a slight nindo to me
Nishino=Naruto- Has to be on Manaka's team
Komiyama=Bleach- A shinigami who has octopus arms, beat that Ban Kai
Sotomura=Bleach- Boobs of Bleach, need i say more?
Toujo=Naruto- Would go well with Hinata
Kozue=Bleach- Orhime and Kozue, what a team...
Satsuki=Bleach- One hot headed shinigami she would make


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Manaka as a ninja lol


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, lets...think...

Manaka - KGNE (He can experience more pain in chosing, lol)
Toujo - Read or Die (Yeah, control the paper you use girl!)
Satsuki - Eyeshield 21?? 


Oh and Chinami...

some hentai anime probably.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Satsuki in E21 that's classic


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

How about.....

Kozue!


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Oh and Chinami...
> 
> some hentai anime probably.


That would be a major blow for Hentai companies coz shes just not cute


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol eyeshield 21 is an american football anime for those that don't know.

Chinami can go in whichever project got recently trashed


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> That would be a major blow for Hentai companies coz shes just not cute



Im sure with a few tweeks she could be, maybe just replace the general bodily area.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh i just got it, Chinami in .Hack- Legend of the Twilight, she arrives at level 1 and gets killed by a level 50 boss, and the screen says "Chinami is dead"


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Oh i just got it, Chinami in .Hack- Legend of the Twilight, she arrives at level 1 and gets killed by a level 50 boss, and the screen says "Chinami is dead"


 
Sounds good to me


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 27, 2005)

a 1 minute long game becomes the best game in history. I like it!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Haha, nice one. Or she could be the background people in hentai games


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Who wants to play, Kill the Chinami , ohhh i know Amachi in Monster, one of Johan's victims


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Haha!! Johan is one scary mofo x_X


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright guys I gotta bounce, talk to ya later.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

Catch ya later wu


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, later Wu.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Manaka - Full Moon wo Sagashite - he can do Full Moon's next video
Nishino - Yakitate Japan! Do i need to explain?
Kozue - He is my Master haven't really seen this but she would suit it perfectly
Toujou - She won't be in a anime she'l be coming up with the storyline for a manga!
Satsuki - Mai HiME she seems the type to be a HiME

Later Wu


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

I pretty much agree with ya list.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok next topic, if each of the characters had to be one of the types of ninja's in Naruto which would they be?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2005)

Satsuki - Mai-HiME (probably because she reminds me of Midori a lot, although Midori is waaay better)
Kozue - He is My Master (dunno why)
Misuzu - Bleach (a shinigami or one of Orihime's friends)

The rest, I really don't know...


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Kozue - Hinata

Hands down. Lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Toujou can be Shikamaru type person with high intelligence.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

And Minus the lazyness.

Nishino - a Medical Ninja
Manaka - Naruto type probably
Amachi - Rock Lee!!! Lol
Satsuki - Hmmm, Tsunade?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah Satsuki definately like Sakura/Tsunade, strength wise anyway


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 27, 2005)

night guys, off to bed now


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

See ya man.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2005)

Later, SasuRyu. Anyways, for the topic...

Kurokawa - Tsunade
Misuzu - Temari type
Toujou - Hinata type
Nishino - Tenten/Ino type
Kozue - Hinata type
Yui - a Konohamaru type
Satsuki - Sakura type
Sotomura - a young Jiraiya?
Manaka - one of those guys who opened the scroll in the Forest of Death
Komiyama - Chouji!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Ohh, another Manaka hate I see


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I couldn't actually find something fitting for Manaka. He's no Rock Lee, nor is he a Neji. He's quite an original character. I say the closest you can get is the opposite of Shikamaru. Oh, and I don't really hate Manaka all that much.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn, so much discussion!  Im not reading 10 + pages again.....I just did that with the Ichigo FC and it proved fruitless.....hum hum huuumm


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

> Damn, so much discussion! Im not reading 10 + pages again.....I just did that with the Ichigo FC and it proved fruitless.....hum hum huuumm


LOL, yeah I know I hate that, every night since I havent been coming that often, I log back on here I have to read like 10 pages. You dont even get nothing out of it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2005)

Well you guys do tend to like to go very off-topic for several pages.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh yeah? I barely even notice it now that we do it so often, but is that really all that bad of a thing, I mean we all know each other in here so we sometimes talk about different things, as long as we dont drift too far off topic, its cool.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah, it's not bad, but dragging on for maybe 20 pages may overdo it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoa 20 pages? Have we done that before?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2005)

I dunno, I haven't checked every page.  I was kinda exaggerating there ^^; I don't think you guys could've gone off-topic that long.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah thats what I thought, anyways I see you on a lot but you rarely ever post, untill just now, why is that?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL...."wtf is h" lol........."H" is a more shy way of saying "hentai"....but in Japanese it's pronounced "ecchi".....Hentai in japanese roughly translates into "weird" or "strange" but nowadays means "preverted" or something sexual in nature.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah thats what I thought, anyways I see you on a lot but you rarely ever post, untill just now, why is that?


 Well, I think it's because I normally just read what you guys post, and I really have no say in it, so I don't reply back. But I guess since there's something to talk about, I decide to post now.



			
				ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> LOL...."wtf is h" lol........."H" is a more shy way of saying "hentai"....but in Japanese it's pronounced "ecchi".....Hentai in japanese roughly translates into "weird" or "strange" but nowadays means "preverted" or something sexual in nature.


 H, when pronounced in Japanese, does sound like "ecchi," which means something to do with pervesion like thoughts or ideas. Man, that was so funny when Kozue said "Tell me what H is."


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 28, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Nah, it's not bad, but dragging on for maybe 20 pages may overdo it.


 
I feel ashamed if we are that bad. Do try to keep off topic stuff to FC.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey hey hey! Back from school I am!

So what's discussing? QBnoYouko is a new Ichigo discusser?

I feel sorry for you floopyliangchu...


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah SkriK it seems Ichigo is spreading! Not many topics at the mo to discuss. One you missed last night was if you could put the characters of Ichigo into another anime (choose one for each character) which anime would it be and why?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 28, 2005)

Thought pretty much about this all day, but wouldn't Toujo make a great medical nin, Sakura style, people have laughed when someone mentioned Toujo in the boxing ring, but imagine her with Tsunade style strength, deary me...


----------



## Lingz (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm back (earlier then I'd thought).

Toujo as Sakura style medical nin. is a good one, but her as Tsunade would take her feminine side away, she looks abit more like the medical ninja type that can only heal, and not go into battle


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 28, 2005)

She has the brains for it, but I just don't see her as a nin at all.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 28, 2005)

Toujo can be a hinata type ninja though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah but Hinata is just shy, Toujou is more feeble.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, with her brains, if shes a ninja, she will be one of those Ninja Prodigies.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah but she could never go onto a battlefield.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 28, 2005)

She does have the brains yes, but she lacks the confidence to become one of the so called Geniuses in the Ninja society, rather like Hinata and pre-timeskip Sakura


----------



## Lingz (Sep 28, 2005)

I suppose, she can never match the confidence of the likes like Sasuke or Neji.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 28, 2005)

I doubt she could even make it into training.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 28, 2005)

The only way she could ever hope to get the confidence needed is if she had something important to protect i reckon


----------



## Lingz (Sep 28, 2005)

That sounds very much like Sakura, how she dosent want to be always protected by everyone, and when she finally had the chance to protet Sasuke during the chuunin exam when Sasuke was affected by the curse seal


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 28, 2005)

Heh, Id see toujo as more of a hinata type as said before by someone.


----------



## SkriK (Sep 29, 2005)

seems like the sicussions are out cold. Then i'm off to do some homework.

Edit 3hours later: Still no discussion? where is everybody?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

That's what I'm wondering aswel.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 29, 2005)

Mmmm, I like taking naps around this time *yawns*......


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 29, 2005)

Blue and SasuRyu aint been around lately, the're the ones that keep us all together. We're nothing without them.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

Well SasuRyu's internet isnt working, and blue hasnt been online today so yeah...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 29, 2005)

Yup yup, so you wanna start a disscusion about something then?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, sure, discussion in the FC?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah I guess, we're not very good at making Ichigo topics anyway.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

Haha, yeah, exactly my point, and we will go off topic anyway  Lol, ok then, to the FC.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 29, 2005)

Typical, I'm out for one day and you can't even manage one discussion topic lol. Guys what's happenening?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 29, 2005)

LOL, blues back, praise the lord!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

Yo man. Well basically, when you're gone, no one seems to discuss, Lol. Plus not alot of people have been on today. So yeah, I am speaking to Wu in the FC at the mo.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 29, 2005)

Lol two people is enough for a discussion. Ages back there was only me and another guy in this thread.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, the problem is, there wasnt even two people. Wu just came on, and I was half busy, aswel as other members not posting and stuff, it was too hard


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 29, 2005)

Yup I just logged on, so hes had no one to disscuss with.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 29, 2005)

Lol lingz oh dear man I'm sorry at least there are three people now


----------



## SkriK (Sep 30, 2005)

Then i ask this (for those who have seen the animated version):
How much "uglier" do you think they are in the anime version? I think that's a big part of it that ruins it. The oh-so-well drawing style in the manga is a part of why i like the manga more. Also what do you think of the voice actors? does their voices fit?

This discussion might already been, if it has, i missed it.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

eh, I don't think that the drawing style is any less attractive, just less detailed, so it doesn't really bother me.  What bothers me is the deviation from the original story or subtle changes to it (most of the time for the worse).

And I actually like the voice acting.  Just sometimes there are unusual breaks in dialogue or flow or something that I can't quite put my finger on....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah I don't think the voice acting or animation is so bad, it's the horrible deviations and the pace of the anime that ruins it.


----------



## spaztik (Sep 30, 2005)

woot yay me i skippied school =) wishing i had some food like some ramen mmmmm with an egg mmmmmmmmmm MMMMMMMm lol im hungry! anyway yay /discuss but anyway im trying to get some manga off irc atm but like the god of irc is like nooooo u canth ave any rawr /omnislash of doom on spaztik /cry


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Lol fair enough man. But skipping school is bad! Tut tut tut. Maybe the god of IRC is paying you back.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

I dunno how you can all be so patient, I'm so close to reading the LQ here ing I need my Ichigo :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

It's called being strong willed. I had to wait three months for the last volume so this isn't so bad.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Then download series that have finished


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Lol, most of the ones i downloaded i thought were finished, then i realised the horrible truth -_-.  Still I've got a list of about 15 other series' now that need downloading.  But for the minute I'm just throwing myself at my coursework.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Well that's no bad thing is it?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

What them not being finished?  Well i guess it knda is and kinda isn't if they're unfinished theres a chance the group will drop them or it'll be licensed before its finished etc. etc.  
But if its not finished it measn you've something to look forward too.  I suppose it balances out, but sometimes when I'm reading i just really wanna know how a story will finish.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

I meant you focusing on your work.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh right lol.  No thats a good thing, After going to a few open days and seeing the quality of some of their work (not all mind you some was terrible lol) i really want to get straight Distinctions (top grades) on my current course.

But we've gone a bit off topic here so..

What kind of twists do you think volume 17 has for us?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Well were gonna find out who this guy with Toujou is. That's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Some people seem to think its her brother (on the last page of 143) but I've no idea how they came up with that.  Cause the guys hair in 143 looks pretty light and im pretty sure her bro had dark hair.  Still it should be interesting.  I doubt whatever they have will last long tho...

*edit*
be back in 5/10 mins


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

He does have dark her, I never understood that one either. But from how close they seemed what would that make him? Also where has she met him?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

I think Ive said this before, but I thought the dude was wearing a snow cap like thing....so you couldn't see his hair really....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

You could a bit and it was light. Look back at her brother (chapter 2 or 3 I think) they don't look the same.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

Vice Captain SasuRyu is back, it's so her brother in my opinion, it would just work out so well


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

But man it doesn't look like her brother at all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

Someone noted that the guy has a hat on so the face isn't clearly seen, while i will admit theres a chance it some random guy or her date, i will say my first choice is her brother just looking slightly more grown up


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Let's take a look


*Spoiler*: _her brother_ 










*Spoiler*: _the other guy_ 









I dunno they just don't seem the same to me.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok, that was a bit more than 10 mins but im back.  The hair is dark but its nothing like her brothers whos hair is completly black (its also alot longer) while the guy in 143 his hair just doesnt look as dark, still that could just be the way its drawn.  By i still refuse to believe its her bro


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

Actually the hair looks kinda Sotomura like but lets not go there shall we


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, her bros hair is completely dark, like Toujou. That's what put me off.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

How does carrying on the debate from where it left of tonight sound guys?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

What debates that?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

your one with SasuRyu of course!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Yours and SasuRyu, theres no rush though.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh right i thought you were talking about some debate I'd missed while i was away.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Are you going to busy these few days then Saka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

So lets have a quick vote amongst HQ readers (sorry lingz) who thinks that the guy is her brother? Who think's it's someone else?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Someone else

*edit*
A normal level of busyness  I'd prefer to wait untill monday but i suppose i could fit it in now.  I've no idea whats going on this weekend, i know i made plans with someone, i just cant quite remember who.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah me too someone else


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

Well Im not allowed to say, so allow me an off topic point.......Why is Kozue's hair so different?  She has the least realistically drawn hair in the story and it always bothers me.  Does it bother anyone else?  I kinda lose the "story immersion" when I see her hair......


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Errr she does? I'll have to check.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

Just look at my Misuzu banner.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah I guess I see what you mean but it's not soo bad.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

Its her brother so it looks like i shall take the stand and be the only one to take that stand


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Well fair enough. We shall see next volume! Whenever that is.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 30, 2005)

Raw Manga, Ichigo 100% Misuzu special!

Don't read it if you haven't finished the manga.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

I know who that guy is (I read the raws) but before I found out, I totaly thought that was her brother. I mean you guys know how Toujou is, there is no way that is anybody else. Plus his hairs a little different in one shot? Come on guys, look at any manga and pretty much everybody looks different in two different shots.

Not a spoiler, just what I thought before a read past 143.


Thanks Hero.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

*removed*

tch silly Wu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh well my bad Ill edit it, because thats not how I meant it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

> tch silly Wu


What do you mean?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

So what do you guys think this Love sanctuary will be? I mean we havnt been given much info on it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought it was some type of like you know one of those swan rides in the tunnel. A walk or something through somewhere by themselves

Okay you should now know this is not a spoiler. Just what I thought blah blah blah blah okay


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Lol, I find it hard to try and discuss topics that has still not been revealed 'cos they can easily think it's a spoiler, right Wu?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

See initially thats what i thought Wu, just a normal 'tunnel of love' type ride, but then after reading open sesame i thought maybe it would be like a couples obstacle course or something and then that was mentioned in ch141 (first page of the chapter). They also mentioned a Kimodameshi (see ch141 for info) So it could be so many things.

*edit*
you've both read the LQ? :sad


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

> Lol, I find it hard to try and discuss topics that has still not been revealed 'cos they can easily think it's a spoiler, right Wu?


Yup I know what you mean Lingz, I have to make sure everthings worded just right, or I know everybods gonna go off on me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh yeah maybe its one of thoses things like in OS.
 
No I cant stand reading either, the wordings too bad, I had to learn Japanese so I could read the original version


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

You're lucky then lingz.  Or unlucky i suppose, cause like you said, we dont wanna be spoiled


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

OS? What's that short for?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

open sesame


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

> @Wu, Haha, yeah. Discuss in the FC?


Sure, what though?



> OS? What's that short for?


Open Sesame


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Ah right, I might need to read that sometime (I say that with too many manga's/animes) but I've heard alot about it so I might read it...sometime 

@Wu. meh, anything, we normally talk about something random, then it slowly turns into a topic...lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

wow my patience must be huge, still waiting for volume 17 long after the pact was made


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

How many volumes is it altogether again?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

19 all the way to the end.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Ichigo? 19 i think


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Nah, all the fellow Ichigo members can then start on a new manga where we all hang out  Lol


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

> Nah, all the fellow Ichigo members can then start on a new manga where we all hang out  Lol


 Yeah thats kinda what I meant, we gotta do something like that.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, and we always have the manga reading group anyway


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, that's good to hear.

Is the Ichigo fansite going to be started on sometime soon then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Soon hopefully. Need to know who's gonna work on it though. Come up with some designs, discuss content things like that first.

Basically have to design it properly first.

So what would you guys want from an Ichigo fansite? What do you think the average Ichigo fan will want?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

Daahhh, I wanna read the Misuzu Special!!!  But I can't...I didn't read that far ahead...

Edit<<<<

Try to include links to Ichigo DL sites.....Pictures Definitely, the profile songs links....stuff etc.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Val noooo don't do it. You can read it later!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

*sigh*......*takes a deep breath* yah.....I won't.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I'd like to help out on the fansite if I'm at any help at all, yeah...somehow... (can't think of how I can help)

Ichigo fans would want first a decent layout of the entire website, then all the information including manga,anime, characters, relationships, profile, arcs ETC
A forum maybe, just generally a good treat for Ichigo fans


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

It should have a forum, probably from the start but if not fairly soon. You can help with lots of things. Stuff like character profiles, timelines e.t.c. Basically the actual content that the user reads. I will stick to mostly coding it and will do a bit of that stuff. But I don't think that's what I am good at.

Also coming up with ideas for the site would help


----------



## ValentineTheory (Sep 30, 2005)

You know what's really lacking is good fanart out there...There is not much out there.....That'd be cool if someone with proficient art skills (not me, I don't have the time, like 3 + hours a drawing), could provide some....


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, sounds good to me, we just need to find a time where everyones got some spare time to dedicate for it. Unfortunately, I won't be free as much as I am now near christmas as I've got loads of coursework and mocks to revise for in January, then I will be on study leave in May for my GCSE's, so it's a pretty busy yaer for me  But anyhow, If you need me to help, I should be able to.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

> Daahhh, I wanna read the Misuzu Special!!! But I can't...I didn't read that far ahead...


 ooooooooooooooooo, its hella good Val your missin out. LOL, but its still in Japanese so unless you can read it you have no choice but to wait.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> You know what's really lacking is good fanart out there...There is not much out there.....That'd be cool if someone with proficient art skills (not me, I don't have the time, like 3 + hours a drawing), could provide some....


 
I'm really hoping SkriK will be able to help with that. He is an awesome artist.

lingz that's cool don't worry, I'm not that free right now. Usually when I'm online here I'm doing something else as well. Like right now I am writing a program for uni.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'm online quiet alot but normally doing other things.

So what is this character chapters all about? Is it extra chapters that come out?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyways guys Ive got bizouce, later then.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohh, ok then, later Wu.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

Well my art style is "unique" to say the least so it wouldn't really be good for fan art, although i am trying a new approach on my next project after i finish the current one, which should be done by sunday i hope


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

If you put the drawing of all the members of Ichigo thread on the Ichigo fansite, that would be cool


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I though SasuRyu helping out with that was a given. And of course the drawing is going up.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

I could draw some Ichigo drawings if you want sometime.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

hehe off topic but i love my new headband ^__^ , and yes the picture will be on the fansite, under the mod's admins page i hope


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

new headband?? As in in real life?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah man the more pictures the better. The other thing people can do is look out for a cheap web host.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

oh yes, Rock Lee's red headband, its really quite amusing, was looking for Ichigo stuff but didn't find much as usual, already starting my project for the websites opening


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Cool man what you done?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

You know what it is blue, the hush hush secret project


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmm, since when did Rock Lee have a red head bang??

Cheap webhost would be harder, but we definitely don't want the free ones do we such as geocities?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

No that will be pointless. If were gonna do this do it properly.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

He wears it round his waist and head at certain times, you guys can hear about the hush hush project if you want, as its not gonna be as certain as the current one i'm working on, just like my Ichigo fan art


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

yeah, sure. Tell us about your hush hush project


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Time for some proper Ichigo discussion i think.

Lol do you think Manaka would still be into them if it wasn't for the strawberry panties?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Of 'corse he would IMO.

The panties was just merely there for Manaka to notice them in the first place I think.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Would he have noticed them had it been another fruit lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not so sure actually, the panties started everything, he wouldn't have bothered with Toujo, and not met Nishino, probably not have gone to the high school he was at, whos knows though


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Haha, another fruit?!

Hmm, I suppose it's the same, but the manga name will need changing, something like..

Orange 100%, Lemon 100% or even Banana 100%


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmm, Manaka the lead character of the manga called, Mango 100%


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Which fruit would be best besides stawberries lol?


----------



## SasuRyu (Sep 30, 2005)

how about Avacardo 100%, catchy aye


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

lol, how about pineapple 100%


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

Haha...

Hmm, but do you actually think Manaka is perverted?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, don't you remember him looking at Sotomura's pics?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 30, 2005)

But don't you think most guys are like that? I mean, maybe not as perverted as him but there really isnt any guys that arent the slightest bit perveted...


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Sep 30, 2005)

Well when he saw kozues panties he did say cherries were nice  So i guess strawberries arnt everything.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't think every guy is like that. Especially about friends.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 1, 2005)

> Orange 100%, Lemon 100% or even Banana 100%



LOL......Remember Kozue wore Cherries and he said he didn't mind those either....

Personally I think the print on the panties are more of a "young girl" type thing anyways and Manaka did mention he preferred the "innocent" to Satsuki....(he me too..)


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

Manaka and his panties obsession...what else is there to say. He loved panties so much that it basically determined his future woman. Kinda of strange but that's why it's a manga and not real life.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Manaka and his panties obsession...what else is there to say. He loved panties so much that it basically determined his future woman. Kinda of strange but that's why it's a manga and not real life.


 
Ah yes always have to remember that it's a manga.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

If Manaka were real he'd be a legend for sure, pear 100% , like your avy and akatsuki sig EK, but thats besides the point ^__^


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Would you wanna be friends with Manaka if he was real?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

yeh i would,i reckon we'd get along pretty well


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess at heart hes a pretty nice guy.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

exactly, hes a nice guy that's got caught in a bad situation, he is quite clueless about girls but thats what makes Manaka who he is


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah and where would the manga be if he wasn't clueless. You reckon your gonna be ready to continue the debate soon?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

Getting there I can tell you, still got a few things i need to sort out, like the hole problem of being paranoid that certain people are ignoring me and such


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Take your time, theres no rush for it really.

Anyway, I'definitely be friends with Manaka, he's pretty cool I'd say.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Right well I'm about to do the draw for the debate thread


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh really, had a change of heart avy wise


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool man, anyway I posted teams in FC.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

interesting teams indeed from what i can see, any idea on the topic yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Well that will be decided by whoever is judge for the first match.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm, Saka, Wu and I eh?

Interesting...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

gotcha, sounds fair too me, i have a few idea's as this is team based


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Do you guys think these teams are fair then?

(I know this was randomly picked but just asking)


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah I think these are fairly fair. We can always swap round one player if needs be. Also their could be more people joining anyway.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

well Sak is better at this kinda thing than me so you've already got an advantage, wu can quite clearly explain his viewpoints and therefore is a valuable member to the team, and you yourself are no slacker, you can produce an excellent arguement cant you Abarai Lingz


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I guess. But how good you can argue and how good SasuRyu knows his knowledge would be a hard one for us, that's for sure.

@Vice captian

Can I?   Lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

@ whatever seat i decide to make you

of course you can, from what i've seen anyway  i think this should be a like a tag team debate actually


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Tag tean debate?

That would make sense actually 'cos if three people try to argue at once, it would just get complicated. But how do the teams "teamspeak" and stuff, like theres only one Ichigo FC thread...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Errr I thought it was 1v1, if you wanted team speak though you can use the two FC's I own.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

hmmm if everyone had msn it would make things alot easier, coz me and blue can team speak through that, failing that one person could use the ichigo fc and the other something like the Nishino fc maybe


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, You and Blue ae on the same team, so you just need EK to get msn (if he hadnt already done so) and then you're done.

I don't think Wu has msn and not sure about Saka, so it might be easier if our team uses Ichigo FC and you're team uses msn. How does that sound?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Except msn is far quicker than forum so we will have a big advantage


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I can't think of another way inless to get Wu and Saka to download msn (if they don't have it) or maybe, IRC?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

I can't get IRC but me and blue are pretty much on the same wavelength, btw off topic a sec, I need you all to imagine your a Shinigami, i want your Swords name and Shikai (in blues case Ban Kai too) coz thats my next project


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm, do I not get Bankai? Lol

I'll get back to you on that one, need to think of a good name


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

Your not a captain, hell i'm not even a captain, only blue is  looking forward to this debate though


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh...I forgot..

So you're doing it by captian eh?

Are you splitting it into divisions aswel?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

Ichigo Division i call it, its basically like my old picture, just more realistic, of course its not even started yet, just need the early info, and these pictures are for the respective people who i draw them for

if you want anymore info on this take it to the FC coz its going slightly off topic i can tell


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Why don't you just make everyone a captain?

Oh you want one division.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Why don't you just make everyone a captain?



hmmm i could do, okay claim your division my friends, baggys 6th 

thing is blue i was doing it this way, your our leader in this thread so your Captain, i seem to be like your lil Vice Captain, then we have the seats


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

3rddd for me


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah I don't mind how you do it. One division is fine I just feel a bit bad being captain.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 1, 2005)

okay gonna do a vote for this in the FC coz i cant decide

Gotta go people, be back about 11ish i reckon, have a good afternoon


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 1, 2005)

Have you guys picked team names yet?  

Hm, maybe I should change my avy too.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Val do you wanna join the debate thing? You don't have to do it every week or anything just once in a while. You up for it man? I was thinking about team names too.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

team names?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 1, 2005)

Heh, yah team names....it'd be fun......

Joining up.....hmm.....to be honest.....(in my best Atlanta accent) Im scurred.  Im not an argument type of person.....oh wait...I did do some "debating" in the Battledome....ahh

Yah Ill give it a shot....I hope I don't get totally owned....


----------



## SkriK (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey hey! What's up with teams and stuff? Something i missed?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 1, 2005)

Yah, it's the weekly Ichigo debate we have going on, now split into teams.  Want to join up?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 1, 2005)

Which team represents what?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 1, 2005)

uh, I think it was posted in the Ichigo 100% FC....


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool, so I just saw the teams. Is it gonna be 1 vs. 1 debates or will it be 3 vs. 3?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

1v1, SkriK it will only be like one night a week and you don't have to do it every week. Just when you are up for debating. We are thinking about having the odd team debate as well.


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

What night will the debate be this week?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Well we still have to do the Saka and SasuRyu debate don't we? Good job they are on opposite teams, 'cos it would be abit hard to score it if they are on the same team.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 1, 2005)

Is it gonna be ichigo related debating or just anything? I'm not much for politics and debates like that, but if it's about ichigo i'm all in.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

> Is it gonna be ichigo related debating or just anything? I'm not much for politics and debates like that, but if it's about ichigo i'm all in.



Only Ichigo debates till we run out of topics to debate.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 1, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Only Ichigo debates till we run out of topics to debate.


Then i'm in! or at least want to.

A small off-topic question:
Do any of you know of a movie music band? a band that makes background music in movie. Or if you know of a specific one that fits in on this description: Think of a city street like in New York. A long street with buildings on the sides. The sun is brightly shining, and a guy is walking down the street. It should be a happy-mood song, hopefully ska.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool, SkriK and Val will be on opposite sides then. Nice 4v4. It doesn't have to be a set day of the week. Also I say we schedule a new debate while SasuRyu is still getting back. That ok with everyone?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Fine with me. You going to decide whos team Skrik and Val are on then?
And it's randomly picked as to who debates isnt it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes I randomly decided which team they were on. Basically what I think will be best is if everyone who thinks they will be able to make it this week tells me and then I will randomly pick one person from each team and a judge. The judge decides topic, but should we decide the winner by everyone who is watching votes. Or judge decides?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm, I think it's fair to see who the winner is by votes. Everyone watching the debate (including the judge) should vote for who they think has won the debate and see who get's the highest vote.
How does that sound?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah ok good, so the judges only job is to pick the topic. That also means that we only need at least 3 people to turn up cos the judge doesnt have to stick around once the topic has been said.

I'm hoping if this is succesful and continues to have it as a part of the website where everything is layed out instead of just having all the details on the forum


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

part of the website as in our future Ichigo fansite? 

Also, do the debates have a timelimit, if not, how do the two know when to stop?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes part of that. I was thinking about this, I think there should be a time limit. But it can change depending on how long everyone can stick around that day.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, but timelimit can be a problem, like how fast people can type, their internet speed, and how they have to always be aware of the time and then they probably can't write as thorough as they intend etc..


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah but I don't mean for one post I mean a time limit for the whole thing.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, how long will the time limit last then you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmmm how does 2 hours sound? It can change depending on what people want.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds about right. What method you planning to use to pick the members for the debate then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

What pick who is debating? I'll just write a little program to choose random players for me. One rule though, I don't think the same player should debate twice in a row unless no one else can.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, that's totally unfair if a member has to debate more then once.

Also, I think it might be abit hard to pick the right topic. And who to put as against or for the particular topic, maybe the person who was picked to defend the topic is actually against it :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes well that's the idea of debates. You might have to debate something you don't believe.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Well then the chance of winning is not high as you don't even believe in it yourself. IMO the fun of watching Saka and SasuRyu with the Satsuki debate was that they both believed in what they said, and there wasnt a obvious "right answer" to the debate, but if members ahve to debate what they don't agree with, then it would be half for them to deliver a fulfilling debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Well the debating topics will hopefully be always something that doesn't have a right answer. It's just how well you can argue it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I guess, but the debate topic is decided by the judge right? And no one is suppose to know the topic before the day? If that's the case, they will just have to argue with whatever they can think of.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes although if people want we can give them like a 30 min research time.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

I think everyone would want that. We need to get PM going around when we have a date for the debate and the details I think.

When you planning to make the next debate then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

I need to know when the most amount of people can make it online. How are you this week? I'm guessing weekends are generally best for most people? If people are up for it we could even do one tomorrow.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm, this week, I might be abit busy for one or two days. But I can probably still make most days. I'm going to a college opening day on tuesday (I think) and I will be going to Goose fair with some friends sometime this week aswel. But yeah, apart from that, I should be free. (Presuming I don't have much coursework to do)

I think most regulars are normally online around this time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah generally we have found evening UK time to be the best time for people online, but then it would have to be a weekend for people from US to join in unless it was late UK time like after 12.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, I have a sleeping problem so I'm never in bed till around 4am (UK time) so I'm fine with it if it's after 12.

But then again, it's really kinda hard to find a suitable time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah it is. I have no problem with after 12, but I am sure SkriK would being in Sweden.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmmm, we can always have it around this time though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Ultimately the time will be decided by who is in it I think and what time they can make. Then whoever can make it can turn up if they wish.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds good.

So we are putting SasuRyu/Saka's debate on hold and starting a new one right? So does that mean those two are out for the choices for the next debate as they still have theres to finish.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, I wanna get this thing started they can do their debate after this one.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Great! Now I'm looking forward to this, should be fun!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes it should be. Lingz is their any day in the next week that you definately can't do?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

I should be going to an opening evening for a particular college of Tuesday, but I should be back home before 8. How about you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Well Tuesday and Thursday I will be out sort of 7-11 but apart from that I think I am ok.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm, the debate will be abit dry if there arent enough people or if theres only the 2 debaters. SasuRyu has no problems to join us if he's just watching the debate and not the one debating right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes I reckon he could watch no problem.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 2, 2005)

dont worry, I'll be around to watch and comment on the debates


----------



## TEK (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll try to be around then to watch.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

DEBATE No. 1 Details

_Held at the weekend, all Ichigo members, try and make it. _


Lingz


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah the more people that come and watch the better. Me and Lingz promise to make it as lively as possible lol.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sure we can make a good debate *runs off*


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

So lingz who out of all the other guys apart from Manaka do you think should have a girlfriend? If any?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Sotoumaru (sp.) definitely should have one. He's too cool to not have one, alot better then Manaka!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah but he doesnt exactly win over girls with his camera and website.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, he's cool as a friend. But maybe girls don't see him as a "cool" boyfriend. That happens with alot of guys actually, one of my friend is very similar to him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol I know were both guys but if you were a girl would you want someone like that? Or indeed your girlfriend to be like that?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

To be honest, no. I would feel very insecure if I had a boyfriend like that, but a friend like that would be great. 
But then again, Manaka isnt really the best type for a boyfriend if I was a girl. Lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol yeah but it's a manga and he is the main character. So do you think Sotomura will ever change?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, it's kinda like his hobby though isnt it. I mean, I still think some girls would see something in him that they like, but I don't think he needs to change himself just to attract girls


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

But do you think he has any chance like this?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Well yeah, I do. I mean, he has some strange hobbies but I'm sure some girls out there would appreciate him. How about you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Well the girl would have to be very unusual. Also we know that Sotomura wouldn't go out with any old girl.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

*thinks Kozue* 

Yeah, Kozue would be the pefect girl for her. 

unusual x unusual


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol that would be classic. Shes so naive he could talk her into anything.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, and then his website would be full of Kozue moments


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol omg, gotta have a sort of Sotomura section on the fansite were making. Nothing too bad obviously, just in tribute to him.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, and maybe some fanfiction, hehe


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, I wonder what has happened to everyone tonight lingz. 

If you had to introduce one of the characters (as a friend) to a friend of yours in real life which would it be and why?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

I'd introduce Nishino and say she's my girlfriend, haha 

Yeah, no ones on today, hope most people can make it to the debate though, it would be abit dry if it was just still us two when we are doing the debate, lol


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey the debate is next weekend?  Ill be there!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol yeah it would be. But I'm sure people will turn up.

Yep it is, first debate is me v lingz.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool, we have Val watching now, lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah one person wooo!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 2, 2005)

LOL, ah im sure there'll be others.  Im  boring commentator i think (though ive never done it so i really wouldn't know)


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, I think most the regulars should turn up I hope, with the exceptions of 'corse.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah I hope so. We can sort out times and stuff next few days.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 2, 2005)

Yep, sounds good to me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

You were asking a while back Lingz, if I had msn, and yeah I do.

@SasuRyu, So whats the deal with this what divisions and ShiKai thing, are you making another drawing?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> @SasuRyu, So whats the deal with this what divisions and ShiKai thing, are you making another drawing?


Has the first drawing been finished?!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Not that I I know of, but I dont really know anything, I just heard SasuRyu talking about this new drawing.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Not that I I know of, but I dont really know anything, I just heard SasuRyu talking about this new drawing.


 Phew. I thought i missed it. I haven't read about a new drawing though...(i don't read all posts)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL, yeah I dont think hes done with it yet, I read all the back posts, but just planning for his next project as he said.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

*sigh* ok, i was kinda hoping it was done. Really want to see it.

Wu, you up early or something? you usually don't visit alone. Im on a school compee (08:34am).


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Nope Im on late, 11:43pm here. I usually got to bed at 10pm so I can get up and run and workout in the morning but I just got home late so I figure whats the harm. 

Yeah I wanted to see it too, any idea on what hes drawing you like? I think I heard it was something to do with Nishino.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 3, 2005)

At least some people are still up late. But nan I have a class at 10 in the morning (it's 2:54AM here XD).

But what's this about a drawing? Sounds interesting. ^^


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah I wanted to see it too, any idea on what hes drawing you like? I think I heard it was something to do with Nishino.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't hear anything about Nishino! O.O If he is drawing Nishino and it turns out good, im gonna send him a love letter.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't hear anything about Nishino! O.O If he is drawing Nishino and it turns out good, im gonna send him a love letter.


LOL, woops, guess i wasn?t supposed to tell you that, lol. But I dont know, I might of heard wrong,



> But what's this about a drawing? Sounds interesting. ^^


 
Whoa thats kinda of a long story, but basically one of our members SasuRyu is drawing all the regulars in a I guess funny type of way, based on there personalities and hobbies and such.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 3, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Whoa thats kinda of a long story, but basicly one of our members SasuRyu is drawing all the regulars in a I guess funny type of way, based on there personalitys and hobbies and such.



Oh really? Looking forward to seeing them then.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup they should be interesting, keep sticking around a little more and you might get counted in a future drawing.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I ask you all to go to lina kick and click on the google ads on top of the site or donate a bit of cash. #lurker is the main provider we manga leechers have and if we dont help them out, #lurker is going to die 19th October. 
So please help the manga community out >.>


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Tasmo.......Tasmo......tasmo....HEY! Aren?t you the founder/owner of this whole damn forum!

Oh well yeah okay I guess Ill click on some goggle ads over there.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2005)

Nope thats Ta*z*mo, im just a wannabe. (peK)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, oh okay! Your pek? You changed your name. Anyways yeah Ill go click of some stuffs over there, Thanks for lettin us know, pek or Tasmo.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Was Tasmo's spoiler for LQ chapters or something?

Anyway last I saw of SasuRyu's drawing it had 4 people done. I didn't speak to him yesterday so I don't know how it's progressing. It's looking really good so far though. Drawing of SkriK is my favourite so far.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

From Yanime's site yesterday.



			
				Yanime said:
			
		

> As for Ichigo 100%, the next volume is well on its way to being finished, so there shouldn’t be too long of a wait there.


 
That sounds good.


----------



## TEK (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright. Sounds like good news from Yanime. I can't wait til they release that volume. Also, about Tasmo's spoiler post, he was just asking to go lurker.net to click on the ad or donate in order to support the manga community.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Was Tasmo's spoiler for LQ chapters or something?
> 
> Anyway last I saw of SasuRyu's drawing it had 4 people done. I didn't speak to him yesterday so I don't know how it's progressing. It's looking really good so far though. Drawing of SkriK is my favourite so far.


Is that a good or bad thing?  



> As for Ichigo 100%, the next volume is well on its way to being finished, so there shouldn’t be too long of a wait there.


I can't wait!!! @.@ *going into shock*

EDIT: @SasuRyu - Dude where's my stock?!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Ah man it's cool, you will just have to wait and see. Definately can't wait for next volume. Why did Tasmo put that in a spoiler tag then? I'll ask SasuRyu about your stock SkriK when I speak to him


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Just finished rereading volume two, ahh~ Toujo and Nishino are both too cute., and Satsuki has just been intoduced to the manga, I can't remember her in that uniform at all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

*jumps from a pile of half finished essays* eww they suck, anyway sorry for the lack of being on ness, ice hockey dominates my weekends, playing and watching of course, the old picture is well on its way to completion my friends, wu is taking a little more time than expected coz of his damn Zanpakuto(sp), and yes there will indeed be a new picture, a more realistic shinigami style one, which is why i want you to make up your sword names and Shikai's, btw hi everyone ^__^


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool, that's good SasuRyu. Btw, I thought of a name up for my Shikai and posted it in the FC, did you see it?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

:S do i also have this "shikai" thing?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

doubtful that i saw it because i never spot these things due to over zealous amounts of english and history homework, please save me, i'll check it out


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Ohh ok then, take your time.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

Should i take that as a no?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

You obviously get a Shinkai and a sword. You just have to come up with a name yourself.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

yes as Lingz said you are one of the people i planned to draw as a shinigami, so i'll definatly need yours, still tempted to make us all captains, but i'm more swayed to the division


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

What is a shinkai? Sword name huh? Hmmmm....


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Shikai is an attack that can be performed when the sword is initially released, so say when Zabimaru stretches out, thats a Shikai technique


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Are you going to arrange all the members by seating plans? Or just blue as captian and everyone below him?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

> I ask you all to go to ADV and click on the google ads on top of the site or donate a bit of cash. #lurker is the main provider we manga leechers have and if we dont help them out, #lurker is going to die 19th October.
> So please help the manga community out >.>


Thats what pek posted blue.

Okay Ill think up a shikai and stuffs


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

hmm well, Blue obviously is the captain, i thought of myself as kinda vice captain (feel free to argue with that) and everyone else can pick seats or something, whatever seat they want, if too many people want a seat we'll have a vote and such


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmm, you as vice is good, but picking seats for members can cause alot of arguments IMO. But if that's what you want to do, then fine


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Well after VC seats dont really matter as all the uniforms are the same.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah well the higher the seat, the better it sounds right? Just by that alone will cause some trouble, I'm not argumentative so count me out of argueing when it comes to that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Well just say those seats are in no particular order.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

I suppose it depends on the layout of the picture, if everyones standing then after captain and VC you wont be able to tell the seats, but if you're sitting....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah that's true. Just don't say anywhere which seat people are.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, no specific rankings sounds good.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Exactly.  And i dont think anyone could argue about blue being captain and sasu being VC.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

So you could call a shinkai an attack ability?

sword name: the same as Dias Flac has in the Star Ocean EX anime (don't remember the name, hoped any of you knew.)


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

I thought shikia ment 'initial release' therefor does it not mean the shape the sword takes after the release?  Rather than an attack?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 3, 2005)

So it's like a shape shift?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 3, 2005)

*wonders what seat I will be getting*   
The days of summer are gone .... (btw, it's still a solid 90 degrees here in Texas)

I want to wear my autumn wardrobe!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

basically yes your right Sak, its like Sebonzakura's chire, seats are not really major, i mean look at teh 11th division


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Right guys time for some Ichigo discussion I think, give me a few mins I'll come up with a topic.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

That's good man, I'm always up for discussion.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

If you had to get rid of one character from Ichigo who would it be? Also it can't be side characters like Chinami.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, Nishino, Toujo, Manaka are all main characters. So I won't even think about any of them 3.

Satsuki is also another very important character.

I'd say Kozue, she's there for a reason, but not a majorly important one.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

*Okay Time For Some Spam Advertising........*


*Attention a Suzuka Fan Club has just been created by our very own Lingz! If anyone has seen or read this wonderfully orchestrated Anime or Manga I would ask you all to help support us in this venture to bring this Brilliant anime into the light of those poor souls who have not experienced this Joy of an Anime. I am also asking specifically for the help of Uchiha Sakato and Hero kun whom we know has seen this beautiful anime.*

*You can find the FC here Suzuka FC*


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok so what if i had to be one of the main 5?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Well aside from Amachi and Chinami, i'd have to say Toujo, sorry all you Toujo fans, i've just never liked her much myself, hurray for Nishino


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Haha, Wu, nice that your promoting but I don't think that's quiet allowed and shouldnt that be in the FC? Lol

@Blue I consider Kozue as one of the main characters.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah well not including her then


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd say Satsuki. She's there for comical relief most the time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmm I can't decide. I guess it has to be out of Satsuki and Toujou so I'll say Satsuki


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmm, is it only me that think's Toujo is one of the most important characters in the whole manga??


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Toujou, not that i dont like her.  I just cant imagine the manga without Nishino or Satsuki.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

I really am the only one that thinks Toujo is important arent I   -__-


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

There would be no manga without Toujou


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

And there would still be the manga without Satsuki, just less fanservice and seducing moments


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah exactly, everyone forgets Satsuki came later.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> There would be no manga without Toujou



course there would.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

What made him ask Nishino out? What started all these events?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

No there wouldnt my friend!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you Sak, finally someone agree's with me in a certain way


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, so it seems like a debate is heating up people *rolls sleeves*


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

While i admit that Toujo is intergal to the manga at the very start, later on in the manga she could dissappear, it would definatly leave a large gap in the manga but i doubt it would have collapsed fully, just have been very different *Ulquiorra power*


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

But no Toujou then no Nishino. Also no Toujou Manaka doesn't make it into high school so no Satsuki. Which also means no Kozue.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But no Toujou then no Nishino. Also no Toujou Manaka doesn't make it into high school so no Satsuki. Which also means no Kozue.



So we're saying that the character never existed in the manga, or can the character leave later on?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

No Toujo will make Nishino an instant choice for Manaka. I mean, Satsuki won't really put up a good match against Nishino, so Nishino is a definite choice for Manaka which will make the manga end. Agree?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm saying that without Toujou the manga wouldn't start. I'm asking who shouldn't exst at all in the manga.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'm saying that without Toujou the manga wouldn't start. I'm asking who shouldn't exst at all in the manga.



And once again, I think Satsuki is a good choice. There won't be as much fun without her though


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> No Toujo will make Nishino an instant choice for Manaka. I mean, Satsuki won't really put up a good match against Nishino, so Nishino is a definite choice for Manaka which will make the manga end. Agree?



Oh i dunno lingz, whenever Nishino and Satsuki were together they definatly seemed to be rival's, i mean what about Satsuki being mad at Manaka coz she thought that he was only saying he was working extra shifts and really going on a date with Nishino? Nishino is a very strong rival to someone like Satsuki i believe


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

true to lingz, it was a delibrately hard question.

But he wouldn't have asked Nishino out were it not for Toujou


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Without toujou there wouldnt be a manga? I dont care  compared to Nishino and Satsuki shes boreing.  Shy, but not enough to make her interesting (Now Kozue, shes interesting)


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok so who would want to be in Manaka's situation of having 4 girls like that liking him?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Without toujou there wouldnt be a manga? I dont care  compared to Nishino and Satsuki shes boreing.  Shy, but not enough to make her interesting (Now Kozue, shes interesting)



Toujo was essential at the begining of the manga and you cannot deny that, unless you have some sort of mega evidence suggesting that Manaka would have attempted to get with Nishino anyway, but then would Nishino have accepted even after not hearing Manaka defend Toujo when those two boys were insulting her infront of Manaka, later on in the manga like just after Satsuki decides she likes Manaka, then Toujo is not as important to me, shes just there for plot movement, many will disagree with this, but i never really have had much interest in her character


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Switching places with Manaka? No thanks.  I'm not an indecisive person, but i wouldnt be able to chose one because it would hurt the others.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

No, Toujo is not boring. She is kind, gentle, and very caring, anything but not boring!

@SasuRyu, good point there, but the point I was making is, that Manaka blantantly has deeper feelings for Nishino, and Satsuki just continuosly puts forward her way of confessing in the most ridiculous ways. IMHO, I think Manaka dosent feel the same way to Satsuki as he does to Nishino, he treats Satsuki as a friend in my perspective.

@Blue I thought he asked Nishino out from the bet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah I agree but she is always important because it always seems like she is the one he likes the most. For ages anyway


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

He asked her out cos he thought she was the girl. Cos after when he sees Toujou he says he asked out the wrong girl.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> No, Toujo is not boring. She is kind, gentle, and very caring, anything but not boring!



How does that mean she isnt boreing? (not saying that kind, gentle, and very caring people are boreing) but stating her personality is hardly evidence shes not boreing.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, true, but he might of still asked her out if he never thought Nishino was Toujo, but just from Octopuses bet.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

When you actually think about it Toujou appears less than the other characters.

Nah he wouldn't cos he says no at first doesn't he?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> @SasuRyu, good point there, but the point I was making is, that Manaka blantantly has deeper feelings for Nishino, and Satsuki just continuosly puts forward her way of confessing in the most ridiculous ways. IMHO, I think Manaka dosent feel the same way to Satsuki as he does to Nishino, he treats Satsuki as a friend in my perspective.


Deeper feelings for Nishino? how did you come about this statement, I do believe it's because of his feelings for Toujo that his and Nishino's relationship started to break down, but i agree with your point about Satsuki and he definatly has deeper feelings for Nishino over Satsuki


> @Blue I thought he asked Nishino out from the bet?


He asked her out because Komiyama believed entirelly that the Strawberry panties girl was indeed Nishino


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

@Saka, I was trying to list a few qualities she has. She is not boring, not in Manaka's perspective anyway.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

> Deeper feelings for Nishino? how did you come about this statement, I do believe it's because of his feelings for Toujo that his and Nishino's relationship started to break down, but i agree with your point about Satsuki and he definatly has deeper feelings for Nishino over Satsuki



Hmm, you asked how I came up with the statement of Manaka having deeper feelings towards Nishino, but didnt you agree with me?
Don't you think it's obvious that he obviously has deeper feelings (love in this case, not friendship) for her anyway?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

C ya tomorow guys


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Hmm, you asked how I came up with the statement of Manaka having deeper feelings towards Nishino, but didnt you agree with me?
> Don't you think it's obvious that he obviously has deeper feelings (love in this case, not friendship) for her anyway?



When did I agree with you on this point? I really don't think he has deeper feelings, the girl he obviously wants is Toujo, just look at the 3rd film trip and at his reaction when Toujo speaks the confession in the film, then compare it too Nishino's confession and how he looks and reacts, furthermore watch his mood go from happy to sad as soon as he hears Toujo has someone to take to the Love Sanctuary, deeper feelings for Nishino, I doubt this very much

cya Sak


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Also he says if Toujou confessed he would not have to make a decision.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

I only meant Nishino has deeper feelings for Nishino over Satsuki, and not over Toujo.

@Saka, Yeah, night mate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Errr you did? Oh night Saka.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, I did. I only said he has deeper feelings for Nishino compared to Satsuki, I didnt even include Toujo in the statement there.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Right ok well then I agree with you on that definately.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I only meant Manaka has deeper feelings for Nishino over Satsuki, and not over Toujo.



Thats a given my friend, Satsuki has very little chance of ever reaching the heights that the other two have reached in Manaka's mind


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, that's why I thought it was abit strange when you were disagreeing with me. 

However, I still argue the point that Toujo is one of the most important characters _throughout_ the whole manga.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh of course she is I argued that!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

I agreed to a certain extent, but said later on she wasn't as important, but of course this is down to my personal preference mainly


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

But what exactly do you think that makes Toujo a less important character at a later stage of the manga?

IMO, she is and will always be as important as she is.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah cos shes most important in Manaka's heart.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Like i said it's personal preference, i cannot give you any other reasons as to why because they will be ripped apart in seconds, btw off topic, you live in Nottingham lingz?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, I do.  How ya know?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Blue told me after i mentioned that i will be in your fair city on the 22nd of October, so maybe you wanna visit the ice hockey game with the London Racers and come meet me


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Cos I told him!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Hahaha, fair ground? Which one would that be?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Well the big ice rink i do believe, not sure if you have more than one, would be fun to meet someone from the Ichigo thread, as i'm already planning a trip to East Anglia to visit blue aswell


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, the Ice stadium in Nottingham town then I believe. I'll be too shy man, you might see me in the background though on that day.

Cool, you visiting Blue then? What plans do you two have then?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

Well at the moment none, you wont be able to miss me, blazing red shirt, amazing voice when it's shouting COME ON YOU RACERS or GIVE ME A HOT DOG, don't be shy, just come say hello to your wonderfully nice VC here


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Haha, well I do think it's kind of cool how we all (us 3) live in UK despite this being a worldwide forum. Lol, love your phrases, yeah, you the captian of the team? You'll definitely miss me though if I go 'cos I'm more like the guy in the background of photos where no one pays attention to


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

me playing for the racers? in my dreams :rofl  i play for a much smaller team, i'll just be a fan in the background too, and if you dont find me, i'll find you, i'm not afraid


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

On-topic O_o:

Yui is the one I think the manga can handle without. However, Toujou is one of the most important character in the manga and there is no way the mangaka can drop her out. It wouldn't be the same. It wasn't Toujou who made Manaka meet Nishino, it was her starberry panty


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

ah yes thank you hero, anyway Lingz more about that topic at a later date methinks, dont wriggle out either and gratz on hitting 1k posts, now Yui is a character I didn't think of at all

Just completed Minish cap hero


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Hero we meant out of the main characters. But yeah Yui could be out no problem


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

@SasuRyu, Haha, I'll see how it is. So you ever been to Nottingham before or is this your first visit? It's not a great town but the warner village building in town is worth metioning.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

Minish cap, an incredible game I most say. I just love the soundtrack, but it a shame that the game is to short.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Oi! continue in the FC or i'll errrr..... Just go to FC!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

@Lingz- been once before but it was a fleeting visit while i was on my way to Alton Towers, looked nice though

@Hero- Just trying to unlock the sound test now, and yes i would have loved a few more dungeons and the apperance of Ganondorf, Oracle of Ages/Seasons were superior in my opinion


and thats the end of the off topic post time brought to you by SasuRyu- the healthier way to spam your day


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol, yeah, back on topic.

Can anyone direct me to the Characters file or something? I've heard they each have a song?

Edit: Lmao, well said SasuRyu!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

It's in the FC somewhere I think. God knows where though it moves on pretty fast.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hero we meant out of the main characters. But yeah Yui could be out no problem


Hmm.... Hard choice.. Maybe Satsuki? She is the only one who haven't effected Manaka lifes dramaticly.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, it certainly does move fast, maybe I can search for it using the search engine or something.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Hmm.... Hard choice.. Maybe Satsuki? She is the only one who haven't effected Manaka lifes dramaticly.


 
Yeah that's what I said, cos shes the only one who can not be in it for it to still happen. Although even I will say she would be missed.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

I only remember the bleach character profiles and Ichigo and Isshin's songs, didnt even know Ichigo actually had any, i must find them in the FC


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

Argh!! The next volume most come faster.... There are some scene there that are worth to be discussed.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yanime just said it should be soon on there website. So shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

I need to find them aswel!

Yeah, on a sidenote, I think rereading Ichigo is just as good as it was the first round I read it. I am picking up alot of what I missed before.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

Really? That's great news!! Yay!!

BTW, I just found out the the anime version will have 5 OVA's. So there are still two to come. The last one will come in 31th October and I think #4 has been release in Japan.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol yes I must start rereading it! Ok guys I'm gonna watch some anime I think. Have a good night.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Ohh, ok then, night man.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

Night blue!

BTW, when do the debate start?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

last off topic thing, hero collect all 136 figurines to unlock the sound test in Minish cap, sure you knew that but hey ;D, and i cannot wait for the next volume, it gonna be full of so much action that we never run dry of things to discuss for months maybe years


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

It's this weekend, Blue v. Me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright what'd I miss? I was refitting my sig/avy.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Read you lazy bum


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 3, 2005)

@SasuRyu: Yeah, I already knew that But it all worth collecting them 'cuz the soundtrack rocks!!

@lingz: Ah, this one I can't miss, hehe. So the debate, what is it about?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

> Read you lazy bum


LOL, arghhh I just got through readin all the Ichigo FC posts!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

its being made up by Wu i hear, hello wu, you havent missed too much, i'v just been fitting my desktop with a lovely Hollow Ichigo background


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

The debate would be a topic that the judge makes. The judge this time will be Wu.
Yeah, abit pressured as it's the captian I'm up against but I'll try and bring a fulfilling debate


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

come to expect nothing less of you Abarai kun, you can give the captain a run for his money


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Hehe, I musn't take the captian lightly. That's why I've been rereading Ichigo as it is, and preparing some diet coke for the debate


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

> its being made up by Wu I hear, hello wu, you havent missed too much, i'v just been fitting my desktop with a lovely Hollow Ichigo background


Hello to you too SasuRyu. lol. Yeah Lingz said I missed some good discussion but I guess he was just trying to make me feel jealous.



> The debate would be a topic that the judge makes. The judge this time will be Wu.


Man this sucks I got picked to participate in the first round, well at least im not debating(HAHA Lingz). But I got the important part pickin a good topic, if its a bad one, the debate will fall apart.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Wu, you say you're position sucks? I'm more then happy to swap with ya, j/k 

But yeah, if I could chose, I don't particularly want to be up for the first round.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

lol, so what was this good discusino you told me about? I might go back and read.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

It all started from here

And then we all just added our 2 cents and had a good debate


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm glad I'm up first. Looking forward to it too.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh okay, yeah nice topic starter, as expected of our Captain Blue, so what is it dead now?

And Lingz you better not lose the weekend, its our teams name at stake here! lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

No feel free to say what you think.

I think we should come up with some team names for the two sides. Have to talk with my team about it. I'm determined to get us off to a good start!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll try my best, but I'm not promising anything, Lol.

Nah, I just hope to have a fun discussion with Blue.

So everyone in here at the mo., can everyone turn up on the day of the debate then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

lingz we haven't decided which day have we exactly? Saturday evening good for you?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Aww man I gotta organize my team too. We first need to get all of each others msn screen names so we can talk privately.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

you mean msn email adress??

Yeah, that would be cool.

@Blue, Saturday evening....I think I can make it. The only reason I won't make it is that I might be working, but I don't think so this week so it should be fine.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

rar, so whats this about team names, thought you were watching anime blue


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> rar, so whats this about team names, thought you were watching anime blue



That's what I thought. Lol


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

@Lingz, Yeah that stuff.

I can make it almost any time as long as its not while Im sleeping, I got a laptop so Im connected whenever.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

When will Sasu and I finishing our debate?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah I am watching anime. Can still post occasionly. Right well this Saturday evening, I can't say exact time cos my girlfriend is coming over but she will probably leave around 10 or something. So maybe after that, if SasuRyu is around I can always text him when I know what train she's getting home. It's either that or holding it late, like 1/2 am.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm fine with late, and I think it would be fine for everyone living in the US aswel since late over here is still early over there.

@Saka, that depends on SasuRyu, only he can answer that question.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Dont get me wrong im in no rush, i was just wondering if a date had been set.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, not good for are Scandanavian friends, but oh well can't please everyone. Late is fine with me.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, this time i really am going, later guys


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Saka, yeah, I didnt mean it like that. I'm sure everyone is looking forward to your's and SasuRyu's continuation as much as me.

Edit: Oh yeah, you said you were going before, lol. Anyway, later.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 3, 2005)

cya again Sak, gonna call it a night aswell, night guys


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

So its Saturday then right? Later Sakato.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Ohh okay then, cya VC-SasuRyu.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, Saturday Wu, be sure to be on.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Later SasuRyu, So did you guys(my team) wanna use msn for group meetings or IRC?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn things not saying I posted last.


----------



## Sharingan_Eye_Itachi (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry, this is off topic, but how do i make my own thread?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Sharingan_Eye_Itachi said:
			
		

> sorry, this is off topic, but how do i make my own thread?



Click on "new thread" at the top left at a particular section of the board.

You should post this in the questions/comments section rather then the Ichigo 100% discussion thread.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Huh? uhh this is not the exactly the right place to ask, but you just click the button new thread on top of a section of threads.


----------



## Sharingan_Eye_Itachi (Oct 3, 2005)

thnks, and i couldnt find the other place.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright, I think I'm off aswel, night!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup later Lingz, Oh yeah and Congratulations on reaching the 1000 post mark.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep well done lingz man! I'll say night too, sorry I dissapeared, my internet fucked up.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup I remember when he was still in the four hundreds. *siff* how our little lingz and grown up so fast.

Ha! "Little Lingz" I like that, Im gonna call him that from now on. lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Lol I remember you all when you first came to this thread. Ah good memories. Anyway I said night last post, this time it's for real.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

> Lol I remember you all when you first came to this thread. Ah good memories. Anyway I said night last post, this time it's for real.


Hahahaha, Grandpa Blue's so funny. Anyways later Blue.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 3, 2005)

Daaahh!! I always miss all the fun...damn time zones.....Actually, the times zones were better when I logged in from Hawaii back in the day.....*sigh* the memories......


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Lol, you're fine Val. Just make sure you don't miss the debate this weekend!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 4, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, Grandpa Blue's so funny. Anyways later Blue.


 
I do actually think of this thread in three era's. There was the beginning when there was basically no one. Then lot's of people came (people like Hero, Val, SkriK, Ainsin, Himura, Lunar, HyuugaVash, SasuRyu, Kira Yamato and anyone else I can't think of off the top of my head) then a lot of them sort of left or at least started posting a lot less and Wu and lingz came along. I think before we had a lot of semi regular posters. Now we have more regulars but less semi regulars if you get me.

Val, aww man sorry had a 9 am lecture struggled to get up today.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I'm just a tag along.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

> I do actually think of this thread in three era's. There was the beginning when there was basically no one. Then lot's of people came (people like Hero, Val, SkriK, Ainsin, Himura, Lunar, HyuugaVash, SasuRyu, Kira Yamato and anyone else I can't think of off the top of my head) then a lot of them sort of left or at least started posting a lot less and Wu and lingz came along. I think before we had a lot of semi regular posters. Now we have more regulars but less semi regulars if you get me.


 Hahahaha oh yeah? 

LOL, yeah lingz we're still just newbies here, I remember I came at around the exact time you came I remeber seeing your first post here. But I hadnt become a member here yet, so I was just lurking.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, as much as I hate to admit, we're still newbies.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah your both established regulars in this thread now.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

That's great  

Anyway, I'm off guys. Got lessons to go to, talk to ya later when I get back.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah thats a pretty big honor you've atoned upon us Blue, thanks.

Yo Lingz how many posts do you have in the thread now?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, not sure, tell you when I get back. Stay on!

See ya man.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 4, 2005)

Well you guys have come most days for the past few months.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright cool Lingz, Im gonna go to now so I might or might not be on when you get back.

@Blue, Yeah I try, as this is easily my favorite place on NF or any forum for that matter.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

So, I am back. Anyone around?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

Well i just got in so i guess that makes me "around"


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Lol, how's your day?

Ok, a little off topic


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

oh screw it, doubt it will take more than a few posts to discuss and then we can get back on topic, my day was horrible, awful lessons and to top it off a girl who i'm friends with blanked me twice, how about you


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, that dosent sound too good.

I had a bad day aswel, won't go into detail as I will end up typing too much, but I have such bad luck..

Walking to school and tred on dog poo. Had a stomach ache during lesson time, got chased for coursework deadlines, broke equipment during chem. ETC

But then again, mine was just a bad day, your's seems alot more serious then mine..


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

well mines still part of the on-going problem i've had for weeks maybe months now, but coursework deadlines should just go away coz they suck, got caught doing some drawings in my books today too which was quite comical


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

ahh, to be in high school.....must be nice......
Damn colleges! *stomps on university logo*thats for taking all my money!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Haha, oh, you should look at my jotter. It's full of drawings and stuff 

Oh, btw, have you heard of goose fair? 'cos blue dosent, jjust wondering if youve heard of it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

can't say i have really, only thing i have down here is a donkey derby   i'll be at uni next year val, ouchies methinks


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

You live in derby? Or did I just misunderstood your post?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

oh no i live in south east London, its just an event called the Donkey Derby, used to be awesome


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, I was thinking. Lol

Derby is even worse than Nottingham! I'm just not too fond with sheeps


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL....I haven't a clue about the UK.....Though there is this one girl in one of my classes who is from there and I must say, It's the first time Ive ever been in love with someone's voice...it's the way she talks, so alluring...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

What's so alluring about it, i mean i do have a normal London accent, but i wanna hear more about this accent


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

You have London accent?

It's the same with us, we laugh at people with american accent, they laugh at us for having english accent


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

err, I can't describe it, probably normal to you....I don't hear it very often in the U.S. except in movies and Ive never really thought about it then....maybe it's the quality of her voice....have you ever been totally mesmerized by someones voice before?  Like the sound of it is so calming it makes you zone out?
Only three things usually do thatto me: The sound of someone sketching with a pencil and paper, to people whispering, and the turning of pages of a book....


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

Well some people say i have a hybrid accent between a posh and a cockney accent, so ya know provides for some interesting conversations

oh yes Val i so have, and its awesome


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

> It's the same with us, we laugh at people with american accent, they laugh at us for having english accent



lol, well probably the same in the UK as in the US, it depends on what particular dialect and part of the US you mean by accent, because they are all so very different.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, that's true. Hmm, I don't sound posh at all, so I'm quiet boring when it comes to accents.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

heh, me too, I was a military child who travelled to all parts of the US and other countries so i developed a somewhat neutral accent.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

When I say posh I don't mean like your typical posh dude, just slightly poshy, man i sound weird


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

I think posh requires the voice aswel, some poeple just don't sound posh however much they try.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

I think my posh comes from the language i use, i'm much more of a slang user in person


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, slang user you say..

I'm more of a person that dosent like talking to begin with.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

lol, when I think cockney I think "Oliver Twist" and posh "Pride and Prejudice"...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

mines super duper different from those, i guess i just cant describe my accent at all, its going slightly japanese i guess, all the manga and anime is affecting me


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Japenese? Lol..

I have a relatively low voice, so I sound like I'm mumbling when I try to speak clearly.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

yeh its kinda weird, when your voice is as dull as mine was it kinda gets influenced easily, my my how off topic have we got now


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

> my my how off topic have we got now



lol, I was just about mention ....


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Righto! Ichigo now!

Hmm, I still need to carry on rereading Volumes 3+ now.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

Good luck!  oh wait,..you're from the other team....just kiddin, good luck!

man, I wanted ask another cultural question too...to the FC!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm in another team? You're referring to the debate team right? If so, we're on the same team dude


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

Really? .....*goes to check*

EDIT<<<<<

for some reason I found it funny that you called me dude...lol..don't ask


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Now you just made me feel unworthy ing


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

No one here is unworthy, except for your very own VC, i'm looking forward to this little debate myself kukuku


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Now you just made me feel unworthy ing



righto!  Team buddy!  hehehe.....just kidding....kidding...all a joke....don't mind me


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah, I was joking, but yeah, can't believe he dosent know I'm on his team, haha.

EDit: what's wrong with dude? It's back to this dialect problem, I don't say that in real life


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 4, 2005)

> what's wrong with dude? It's back to this dialect problem, I don't say that in real life



lol, yah I thought so, just on the subject of dialects I tried to imagine an English accent while saying "dude"...sorry I thought it was a funny contrast, my mind wanders....lol


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah, I don't have an english accent 

OK, I think in the FC for real this time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 4, 2005)

Sigh, there was me seeing a few pages of posts and thinking you actually had some Ichigo discussion without me. But it's just two pages of off topic stuff lol. Anyway I'm off to uni anime club. Be back in a few hours


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Soz man, we thought it would just be a few posts. We will use the FC in future 

Later, have fun.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm gonna be going over the manga again in preperation for the incoming volume 17 and the debates, can't be getting rusty can i now

sorry again, that whole off topic was my fault


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Haha, I think your Ichigo knowledge is already enough, but yeah, how many times is it you're rereading this time?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

This will be my 4th or 5th time if my memory serves me correctly, nothing compared to bleach and naruto


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Ah right, well just in case you didnt see my post in the FC, I asked you an off topic question in the FC regarding your post above.

@Wu I forgot to check my post count for you like you asked, I have 656 posts in this thread.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 4, 2005)

Replied to your post, just be prepared to be shocked, i'll read about 10 volumes later i reckon


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok guys, I finally found the post of the character songs post posted by hero like 200 pages ago (seriously), here is the link. I checked it out, fairly good!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

What the hell happened to the thread, come on people we gotta keep this thread going, okay so do you have anyone in your life or in your area that resembles a character from Ichigo, in appearence or personality or both, theres a girl at ice hockey for me who's like Satsuki in every way, fun loving to say the least


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Hehe, I have one. He resembles Kozue.... and I'm not joking! He is uber shy when he meet the opposite sex and always trying to avoid it. Sound sad, dosen't it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry man not feeling too great today, also have been catching up wih Mahou Sensei Negima. I am so far behind. I can't think of anyone that resembles any character from Ichigo.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

well not really as i used to be like him, minus the looking like Kozue part, but thats interesting to find a male version of Kozue


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Is he perverted like her though?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Is he perverted like her though?



now thats a very interesting question


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 5, 2005)

lucky you sasu, I've never seen a girl smilar to any of the Ichigo girls.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Nope, is Kozue a pervert?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol well wouldn't you call those fantasies of hers a little perverted?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

Well shes a closet pervert in Naruto terms, and well if you heard one story about this girl then you'd be laughing but we should keep on Ichigo topics methinks


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm... you asking me a hard question there... How could I know he have those thoughts?Lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

Watch him, if he randomly stares at girls "areas" shall we say while trying to be sneaky, then looks deep in thought you can say, hmmm yes its Kozue


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol I wonder if Hero will really do that.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Watch him, if he randomly stares at girls "areas" shall we say while trying to be sneaky, then looks deep in thought you can say, hmmm yes its Kozue


Staring at those areas don't fit an uber shy person... remember that


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol I wonder if Hero will really do that.


Maybe...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

You could always ask him lol


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You could always ask him lol


If I ask, he will freak out! Seriously, he will


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Wouldn't anyone? I wonder what he would say.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

You making me want to ask him..... but I don't dare to


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 5, 2005)

I can see it now 
Hero : Yo dude. you a pervert?
Friend :   wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> I can see it now
> Hero : Yo dude. you a pervert?
> Friend :   wtf is wrong with you?


Me, a pervert? What make you think that? 

And my friend is just shy... I don't know that he actually is staring at those placeses, it was just a tips from SasuRyu to confirm if he really is like Kozue


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol go on hero ask him!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Ainsin your waaaaay late. But good to see you back. Love Hina is good glad your enjoying it.

What happened in OVA 2?


----------



## Ainsin (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm never late... nor ever early.... as I am never sure. I don't own a watch!  

Well I am enjoying the Love Hina, but Ichigo 100% is my favourite harem manga by far.

I'm still laughing over the little comments that the guys of the 'Tsukasa Nishino FC' in the second Ichigo OVA were talking about... 'the iron law'... 'we members of of the Tsukasa Nishinso Fan Club will stay devoted to Nishino Tsukasa, alone.' Perhaps we need to instill that into the FC?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol tons of people are big Nishino fans so I don't think we have to worry. Yeah I'm talking about the Ichigo OVA.


----------



## Ainsin (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> The OVA, are you talking about Ichigo 100%?



Yes I was. Sorry if I caused any misunderstanding!


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

OVA #3 is a must for Nishino fans! It take place where Manaka was to deliver a note book from Yui to her friend at Ookami High (don't really remember the name of the school, but it the same school where Nishino is)


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm back, what you lot discussing in here?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmm I might watch ova 3 then


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol go on hero ask him!


Hmm... We'll see...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol you could say the people on forum want to know


----------



## Ainsin (Oct 5, 2005)

OVA 3 is exactly the same as the manga, which is great. OVA 2 doesn't follow the manga that much (keeps certain aspects the same, yet delivered totally differently), which makes it refereshing.

OVA 3 is for Nishino fans, while OVA 2 is for Toujo fans.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> OVA 3 is exactly the same as the manga, which is great. OVA 2 doesn't follow the manga that much (keeps certain aspects the same, yet delivered totally differently), which makes it refereshing.
> 
> OVA 3 is for Nishino fans, while OVA 2 is for Toujo fans.


The ending for OVA 3 isn't exactly as the manga....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Why what happens?


----------



## Ainsin (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay, you've got me on that part. Otherwise, the rest of the OVA is very faithful to the manga.

Damn, I've got that Elfen Lied OP song stuck in my head.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

hero, ask him, i would, infact i already have
me: hey phil, are you a pervert?
Phil: no you dirty minded freak
me: that would be you *runs*


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol you could say the people on forum want to know


Good idea... or maybe not. What if I suddenly weaking our friendship? We aren't guys that use to talk about the opposite sex... We use to talk about cars, cellphones etc.. It will come as a shock for both of us!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

You could say it as a joke and if he gets embarresed or something then you know your answer.

Will one of you tell me whats different in OVA 3?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Why what happens?


I'll tell you. In the manga, when Nishino helps Manaka escape the school, at the end of the chapther from the manga, Nishino were beeing surrounded by Nishino Fanclub group. Manaka was a hero and told the gang to piss of and got all beat up. He did that for returning her for helping him escape. However, in the OVA, he didn't get beat up by the gang, but by the filmclub group (Misuzu).

And Val, Misuzu panty is clearly showed there


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

@Ainsin The Elfien Lied OP is really dramatic IMO. It's latin isnt it?

Still don't really understand what you guys are talking about, lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

He gets beaten up by Misuzu?


----------



## Ainsin (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Why what happens?



Basically, Manaka escapes from Oumi High, Tsukasa hugs him. Tsukasa's Fan Club get pissed off, then Satsuki, Toujo and the rest of the Film club find him, they have a heated confrontation, Manaka gets his ass kicked by Tsukasa's Fan Club. While he is lying on the floor, he gets to see Misuzu's panties, and gets a nose-bleed. Misuzu kicks his ass and everyone tells him 'he is the worst'.

Off to bed for real this time. Check you all again sometime soon (hopfully).

Yeah, the OP song for Elfen Lied is in latin. Very emotional song, and a very important part of the story.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> Okay, you've got me on that part. Otherwise, the rest of the OVA is very faithful to the manga.
> 
> Damn, I've got that Elfen Lied OP song stuck in my head.


Wow, the same happen to me. It got all stuck in a week! The serie is very thouching, though... Don't you agree with me?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Wow, the same happen to me. It got all stuck in a week! The serie is very thouching, though... Don't you agree with me?



Also very gory.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

is that in the ova?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He gets beaten up by Misuzu?


Yup, because he accidently saw her panty.


----------



## Ainsin (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Wow, the same happen to me. It got all stuck in a week! The serie is very thouching, though... Don't you agree with me?



I thought the violence was a little over the top at times. Whatever happened to just cracking a person's neck? Otherwise, the series is fantastic. I didn't find it so much touching as emotionally-exhausting. The whole humanity/survival dillemma was brilliant though. I hope I'm never put in that situation. The ending was a little strange for me though. I think I know who is at the door at the end, but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> @Ainsin The Elfien Lied OP is really dramatic IMO. It's latin isnt it?
> 
> Still don't really understand what you guys are talking about, lol


Hehe, the topic was started by SasuRyu at page 332, his third post there.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

yeh i seem to start the strangest topics that run off into weird debates about something or other, yeah...


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> I thought the violence was a little over the top at times. Whatever happened to just cracking a person's neck? Otherwise, the series is fantastic. I didn't find it so much touching as emotionally-exhausting. The whole humanity/survival dillemma was brilliant though. I hope I'm never put in that situation. The ending was a little strange for me though. I think I know who is at the door at the end, but I'm not quite sure.


Hmm.. for me, it was touching. In my homeland, there are some parents there who dosen't gives their child enough love and often leave them....


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

> What the hell happened to the thread, come on people we gotta keep this thread going, okay so do you have anyone in your life or in your area that resembles a character from Ichigo, in appearence or personality or both, theres a girl at ice hockey for me who's like Satsuki in every way, fun loving to say the least



And here's my 2 cents.
I think it's pretty hard to find a girl in real life similar to any of the Ichigo girls, I certainly havent yet. Most the girls in my area and school I know are either highly slutty or flirty. My girl friends don't resemble any of them either. I really want someone with a Nishino-like personality to turn up in my life -___- Hopefully I'll meet one in college next year


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> And here's my 2 cents.
> I think it's pretty hard to find a girl in real life similar to any of the Ichigo girls, I certainly havent yet. Most the girls in my area and school I know are either highly slutty or flirty. My girl friends don't resemble any of them either. I really want someone with a Nishino-like personality to turn up in my life -___- Hopefully I'll meet one in college next year


 
All I will say is good luck!


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> And here's my 2 cents.
> I think it's pretty hard to find a girl in real life similar to any of the Ichigo girls, I certainly havent yet. Most the girls in my area and school I know are either highly slutty or flirty. My girl friends don't resemble any of them either. I really want someone with a Nishino-like personality to turn up in my life -___- Hopefully I'll meet one in college next year


So you saying that you're willing to give up your girlfriend for another girl?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

Haha, thank you. 
I keep meeting this girl that look's very similar to Toujo though on the bus, she's always eating ice cream everytime I see her. But yeah, I can't just go up to her and start talking, although that would be great if it would happen.

@Hero, I don't have a girlfriend.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 5, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> But yeah, I can't just go up to her and start talking, although that would be great if it would happen.



Why the hell not?  Life's not worth living if you don't take a risk here and there...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

I think what hes saying is all his friends that are girls, not sure if you have a girlfriend lingz


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

No, that would be abit stalker like thing to do. Plus it won't give a good impression anyway.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

@lingz
My mistake, you wrote girl friends and I thought that you have a girl-friend. My bad.

@Uchiha Sakato
You haven't answer my question.... I want to know what made you think that I'm a pervert?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, I tried to put the space in there to show it was girlfriend but friends that are girls.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> No, that would be abit stalker like thing to do. Plus it won't give a good impression anyway.


lingz, are you doubting on yourself?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> @Uchiha Sakato
> You haven't answer my question.... I want to know what made you think that I'm a pervert?



you misunderstood me, i was saying what you're convo with your frend would be like if you asked him
"you dude, you a pervert?" 

read over my post again and youll get it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

I've always doubted myself, I don't have alot of self confidence to start with.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero your first language isn't English is it?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> you misunderstood me, i was saying what you're convo with your frend would be like if you asked him
> "you dude, you a pervert?"
> 
> read over my post again and youll get it.


Ah, I see...lol

@Blue
Nope, my mother language is Vietnamese. English and norwegian is my second language and spanish is my third. I admit it, my english suck.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

Be back in a few mins.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

Lingz, I suffer from the same problem as you really (just ask blue ) its a bugger it really is


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Ah, I see...lol
> 
> @Blue
> Nope, my mother language is Vietnamese. English and norwegian is my second language and spanish is my third. I admit it, *my english suck*.


No offense, but I have to agree now.  just kidding.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

Haha, the self confidence problem?

Meh, it dosent really bother me too much. I'm just not too great when I'm talking to the opposite sex, the nerves just come in and I just get too shy.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 5, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I'm just not too great when I'm talking to the opposite sex, the nerves just come in and I just get too shy.



Damn, thats far to familiar -_- Seems like a common problem, yet women never seem to have it, tch...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Ah, I see...lol
> 
> @Blue
> Nope, my mother language is Vietnamese. English and norwegian is my second language and spanish is my third. I admit it, my english suck.


 
Nooo it doesn't only reason I was asking cos of the girlfriend thing. Completely understandable you misunderstood. I think the fact you can come here with it being your second language is impressive.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nooo it doesn't only reason I was asking cos of the girlfriend thing. Completely understandable you misunderstood. I think the fact you can come here with it being your second language is impressive.



I'll second that as i have trouble with english at times, let alone another language


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Blue and SasuRyu, thats really gave me self confidence.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

thats really not a problem, always nice to help a great guy get more confidence


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

You know most of the time I completely forget that it's your second language.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

While we're this topic, english is _kind of_ my second language aswel.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah but you do live in England. Still it's impressive, wish I could speak two languages, other than computer languages lol.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

I can only speak english, tried french and failed miserably, trying japanese now, gonna be a laugh


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, that's why we have to learn japenese! You started using the sites Wu gave you to learn yet?

Haha, french..I'm taking it for GCSE's, can't speak with a french accent to save my life. But I'd say german is the hardest though, I just can't communicate with that language at all.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah a little bit, I need to practice more though. It takes a lot of effort.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

French i got a D in GCSE and quite frankly how i managed that i have no idea, must have been one hell of a fluke


----------



## Lingz (Oct 5, 2005)

Haha, I'm still looking for an A in it (apart from speaking) as I find the tenses quiet straight forward, although I really do think I'll mank up the speaking, so I think a B or even C would be more realistic ing


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 5, 2005)

C is bloody amazing in that subject, never really came to me like history geography and english did, found those so mucg easier to get along with


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 5, 2005)

continue in FC guys!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 5, 2005)

> And Val, Misuzu panty is clearly showed there



Oh hell yah I noticed that!!  

BTW another difference in the OVA and the manga was that the girl who saved him the first time in the manga was an big ugly girl, in the OVA it was a attractive but insane S&M type girl who tried to beat him with a whip.......


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 5, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Oh hell yah I noticed that!!
> 
> BTW another difference in the OVA and the manga was that the girl who saved him the first time in the manga was an big ugly girl, in the OVA it was a attractive but insane S&M type girl who tried to beat him with a whip.......



lol that sounds kinda interesting.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Just a random thought.

Why do you think the mangaka decided to kill the character (or make him into a less minor role) Okusa off?

I mean, during the first two chapters, Okusa, Komi and Manaka were like the 3 _main_ characters in terms of male, yet when they entered High school, Okusa's screentime was near zero, and Sotomura was also replaced.

Okusa can certainly replace Amachi's character as it is, both popular with girls, and they share some very similar qualities (except Okusa is friends with Manaka)

He could of turned out to be a very interesting character indeed, just like Sotomura and how he supported Manaka with the girls. (or as such)


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm, for a start hello people, secondly I think Ookusa will be back with a nefarious scheme to prise Nishino from Manaka, but then again thats my nutcase style ideas, but seriously he will be back i'm sure of it, he's much to deep of a character to be as you said "killed off"


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Deep? As much as your post was correct, he was hardly in any of the past 10-14 chapters, or maybe as a "guest character" every now and then.

Oh, and Hi


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

Well deep as in, the way he actually thinks about things, i still don't trust him but we're heard all this before so i won't go into details, there is just no way that he's gone, he'll be back when everyone least expects it


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 6, 2005)

Because there was little need for him. He was always a side character. Even at the beginning he didn't feature that much. It's usual in series that when we get to know the main characters better side characters are dropped because they are no longer needed to set the scene. It becomes entirely about the main characters.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

He will be back though, what he will do i have no idea, but i'd like to think he'd give Manaka some good advice and steer clear of Nishino himself


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh yeah, anyone heard the character singles yet?

I downlaoded Toujo's, it's pretty good. Theres a song (or audio) where "Toujo" is speaking, with a nice BG music to it, very nice stuff, although I don't quiet understand what she's saying.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 6, 2005)

I very much doubt I will like it so I won't bother


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

i'll have to download them, what kinda genre of music would you say they are


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmm, regular J-pop, it's pretty good considering they are only character singles.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

hmm as long as its nothing R&B style i'm fine with that, do they suit the characters personalities well? sorry about all the questions


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Lol, it's alright. As I mentioned earlier, theres a really soft toned Toujo thats speaking in one of the "songs". It's prett good, I can relate it to certain scenes in the manga, although I have no idea what shes speaking, it just sounds emotional to me


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

That sounds perfect, if your going to have a theme tune for a character you definatly need the voice actor for it, just like My Blade as my Pride, sung by Kurosaki Ichigo's voice actor, its a little different in Ichigo though because i probably have a different idea of Toujo's perfect song than what you have


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

i'll probably give it a download later as my computer is close to going into overdrive at the moment and a download would send it crazy


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Haha, ok then. Hope you like it.

It's so quiet in here today Where is everyone?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 6, 2005)

*raises hand* Im lurking today....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 6, 2005)

Noooo don't lurk. I'm not too well today, I took the day off. Still feel crap.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

i'm feeling quite crap today too, so if i take ages to do anything theres yoru reason


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Why lurk when you can post? 

Not feeling well..the both of you aswel?! Seen the doctors yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 6, 2005)

Nah all I need is a bit of rest and I will be fine.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 6, 2005)

well i doubt a docter could help me with anything, nothing a good read of Ichigo can't cure


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 7, 2005)

Sup guys, sorry I havent been online for a while, but Ill be free from now till to the debate tomorrow so dont worry.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 7, 2005)

Yea sorry about my inactivity too, i bought 6 new books (should last a week or 2 lol) 2 games and 3 DVDs today (my free cash for the next 2 months gone -_-) so im playing the new games now


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Good to here, I think the debate will be around 1 am london time. If you wanna know when that is for you go 

@Sakato, saw you came on irc channel, I was playing CS at the time. It's mainly up there if people wanna discuss the debate Saturday night.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 7, 2005)

I just popped on to add it to my favourites, is the debate tonight? :S


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Tomorrow night


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 7, 2005)

thank god lol, was worried there since im going out tonight.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 7, 2005)

Saturday's Debate Topic



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Okay as you wish blue, this is probably the best decision, since you blue have the harder point to prove, so your defiantly going to have to do some research to successfully argue your point.
> 
> First off let me say that it is really hard to pick a topic that both of you disagree upon, since one, most of you guys have a lot of the same views toward Ichigo, and two, I obviously have no idea which topics it is that you two do disagree on. So naturally one of you will have a side you have to prove which you yourself do not agree on. And today, I perceive, it will be Blue’s side, but remember there is no right or wrong, so you only have to find suitable evidence to back up your side to win. That being said, good luck to both of you, on proving your given side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lingz (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi guys, so the channel is getting more popular now on IRC?

Oh yeah Wu, you interested in getting IRC? I had a good dsicussion with Blue last night on there.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 7, 2005)

> Oh yeah Wu, you interested in getting IRC? I had a good dsicussion with Blue last night on there.


 Yeah I tried it a couple of times but something always went wrong even with those tutorials. If you could walk me through it or something thatd be great.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, sure man. But let's go to the FC to discuss this as it's getting off topic.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey hey! Back from the movie theatre, saw such an touching movie.
Also, when i was going home, i saw a SHOOTING STAR! For the first time in my life! The sky was dark and clear, full of stars, so i pulled over to stop and look at them. Just then, it passed by. Might not seem so incredable, but to me it was a major occasion.

Why didn't anyone tell me about the ManakaXNishino FC?!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Cos there was talk of a spoiler banner. When I was in France saw a shooting star every 5 mins.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Cos there was talk of a spoiler banner.


As in: They used a stock from a chapter 143+?


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> When I was in France saw a shooting star every 5 mins.


Im jelous, it was quite stunning.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 7, 2005)

I saw 145 mentioned, I could get them to add you in the FC if you want bud?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 7, 2005)

Already asked for joinage. Thanks anyway Sasu. Btw, where's my stock!?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 7, 2005)

somewhere over the hills of yonder, basically on its way i hope, am truly sorry


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Lol still asking for that?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 7, 2005)

its my fault blue, i let things get on top of me and can't even perform a simple task of getting stock


----------



## SkriK (Oct 7, 2005)

No need to rush, just wanted to remind you. Incase you had found one and not posted it. (or posted it on another page without my notice)


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 7, 2005)

Soon as i get it, it will either be in the FC or here, i'll notify you aswell


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey everyone 

It's been awhile since I posted in this thread. Since I've read way ahead, I didn't want to do anything crazy in a spoilish way :sweat

So, what are we talking about now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 7, 2005)

hey, oh mainly the debate we're having tommorrow, gonna be awesome


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Kira man you haven't been since about page 90 or something. Good to see you back, if you wanna know what debate is about check first page of Ichigo FC, link in my sig


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Kira man you haven't been since about page 90 or something. Good to see you back, if you wanna know what debate is about check first page of Ichigo FC, link in my sig




Cool, a debate thread sounds like a great idea. Are the issues going to be randomly selected or are we going to have options to choose from?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 7, 2005)

From the members, A judge will be randomly picked out of them. The judge get's to decide the topic, preferably a topic that has no right or wrong answer, and the judge also decides which side the two debaters willl have to debate for.

For more information on the debate tomorrow, you can refer to here.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow it looks like kira finally came back for a bit after like 2 months, anyways hope the debates goes well tonight and everybody can make it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Er...Yeah. me too


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Glad to see the forum back again. Well the debate is still on, so hope everyone is still ready!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Haha I had my browser auto refreshing the forum and you were still already here. Glad it's back with a bit of time to spare too.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah man, was just about to inform you through IRC. Lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

Whew, what the hell was that? The forums were spazed out for like an hour. I was begining to wonder if the debate would be called off.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, and it's not that. Glad to see ya back man.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Whew, what the hell was that? The forums were spazed out for like an hour. I was begining to wonder if the debate would be called off.


 
Never! Nothing can stop the Ichigo debate.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

> Yeah, and it's not that. Glad to see ya back man.


Huh? Whats not that?




> Never! Nothing can stop the Ichigo debate.


Hahaha, nice spirits blue! Good looks like your fired up for the debate then


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

It's not that the debate is called off, as Blue rightly said. Hehe.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay time to start tonights debate, Ill start off by re anouncing the topic.


*Konoha Library - Floor 2 Ichigo 100% Debate #01 Topic

Was it right for Tojou to Compress her true feelings toward Manaka for the 3 long years that the manga has run over so far, with one, all of the escapades Manaka has had with at least 3 other girls, two, Toujou knowing the feelings of the other girls as well as the Manakas’s own feelings toward at least Nishino if not them all, three, the pain she’d be put through if Manaka put the decision on hold like with Satsuki or worse he rejected her anyways, and 4, the many other reasons there are to rectify her decision as such as the debater can find. 

The side of proving the decision right: BlueCheese

The side of proving the decision wrong: ~lingz~*

And Lets now start tonights debate!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay, so..

Blatantly speaking, Toujou and Manaka’s relationship has always been complicated. This is definitely an undeniable fact as we all know. Toujou had more then enough reasons to speak truth to Manaka, and indeed herself, yet she has compressed her true freelings for 3 whole years. Firstly, it is entirely obvious with no doubts at all that Toujou’ loves Manaka. She has loved him ever since they started bonding during middle school. Yet, Toujou has been hiding her true feelings up untill now. For this reason alone, it is simply enough to confess her love to Manaka. We also understand that Manka has had a crush on Toujou ever since Middle school, yet certain obstacles have been slowing down there progresses. The situation that is present now is that, they have both acknowledged each others existence as they both play a major part in each others life, both Toujou and Manaka feel affection for each other, yet they both lack the courage to put themselves forward to confess. Everything would definitely change if Toujou decides to put herself forward and confess, but she decides not to for 3 whole years. In which I find completely wrong!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Good luck man!


I will not deny the fact that Toujou liked Manaka from the very beginning. However just because you like someone does not mean you can just go and confess. Toujou has never experienced this before, also at the start certainly she is hardly comfortable with her looks. Boys have never been interested in her and always looked down on her. Therefore bringing up the courage to confess is not easy for even the most experienced of people. For Toujou it was impossible.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay, I do agree it is as hard as anything for a girl to confess to a guy. But don't forget, it has been 3 years, _3 whole years!_. And it was always obvious that Manaka had so many girls around him, yet she holds a very special position in his heart. All she needed was to say that she likes him during the 3 year period, and things would of been settled.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Ah but do you think it gets easier or harder as time goes on? People just get more and more nervous. 

Not only that man but if we go to the start of the manga, Manaka asks Toujou for help confessing to Nishino. Now this suggests to Toujou that Manaka is the type of person that confesses to people he is interested in. So why hasn't he ever confessed to her? That surely puts doubts in her mind and makes her unsure of his feelings.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Good point, but, do you think that if Manaka and Nishino's relationship worked, they wouldnt of sepearated. This already indicates that Nishino was not the perfect girl for Manaka as it is, so the statement whereby you stated that Manaka only went for girls that he was interested in does my hold a very strong point. You might want to argue the point that from the 3 year spam, during the first year, Manaka was dating Nishino, so Toujou had never even thought of confessing. But when she found out that they broke up from Yui, did she try to go any further with Manaka? Not exclusively.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Would you confess with someone who just broke up with someone? Manaka probably wanted a bit of time to himself then.

Let's look at what Toujou did do. Take a look at chapter 87 page 147. Toujou clearly tried to kiss Manaka. But all Manaka was interested in was Nishino. So that's not exactly gonna boost your confidence is it? Manaka basically rejected her then because of Nishino. In Toujou's eyes why should it matter if Nishino was there? That suggests that Nishino is more important to him than Toujou.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

There is no definite right answer as to if someone would accept or reject your conffession. There was no real evidence for Toujou to think that it was Nishino that made Manaka reject her "kiss". IMHO, Toujou, after suspecting that Manaka dosent have "all" his attention focused on her, she should settle things out due to this problem. Yes, she could well get rejected, but the longer she leaves the love traingle, the more damage she will do to Manaka, Nishino and of 'corse herself. If, on the other hand, she decides to speak truth to how she actually feels, she could be relieved from the pain regardless what the outcome would be.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

How can you honestly say that Manaka stopped for any other reason than Nishino? On the subject of pain, don't you think you are setting yourself up for a fall confessing to someone who has so many girls interested in them? What about the pain of it not working and then they lose their friendship?

What about the pain towards Kozue, her friend if she went with Manaka? After saying that she will help Kozue, if she were then to get with Manaka how would Kozue feel? I don't think that Toujou is the type of person that backstabs her friends.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Backstab her friends? You don't just give up your loved one just because of other girls liking him. If Manaka has another girl that she likes more, then she would reject her, consequently, Manaka would accept her confession if the answer to it was yes. She is not backstabbing her friends, just being true to herself. 
And how can you honestly speak truth to Manaka's rejection completely because of Nishino, but say if it was true, how would you know that Toujou would know this? 

Yes, she could well weaken the bonding between the two, but this would be better for the two of them on the long term, they need to sort they relationship out before advancing into their own lifes, leaving it hanging there would not do them justice.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

It doesn't matter if she realised Nishino was there or not. Manaka still pulled away from a kiss. It's not gonna give you confidence.

Toujou delibrately helped Kozue, whether that was right or not is out of the scope of this debate. It happened, that means that she would hurt her friend if she confessed. I still ask the things you failed to answer in your last post. On top of that, if Manaka was truly interested. Why in high school, when they were in the same class, did he spend more time with Satsuki? Surely he would be wanting to spend his time with Toujou?

Also surely Manaka should have realised her feelings. If Amachi and Ookusa noticed then why didn't Manaka? Why hasn't he made any advancements if he was interested?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

The debate question is if I think that Toujou should compress her love to him or not. I don't agere with how she has helped Kozue out, I think she is both being untruthful to herself and Kozue. However, this does not stop me from thinking that she should confess her love. She needs to have the courage to face the fact that she is indeed, in love with Manaka, and acknoledge this to Kozue.

Manaka was hanging around with Satsuki more? I think everyone with the slightest knowledge of Ichigo would know that it is just Satsuki who is clinging onto Manaka. Furthermore, Satsuki and Manaka sit directly next to each other, which might make one think that they "hang around" more. And later, Toujo and Manaka are in seperate classes, which would deteriorate the idea of them seeing each other. 

If Ookusa and Amachi realise Toujou's love, surely Manaka would? Here, we must not forget that both Ookusa and Amachi are popular with girls, hence they can see through what girls are thinking, especially as such of a naive girl as Toujou. But Manaka has no experience within the field, he senses that Toujou does have feelings for him, but he is uncertain.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

But take a look at chapter 24. Toujou clearly didn't like how he was acting with Satsuki. He seemed so happy that Satsuki would join and then he was protective over her. But when it came to Toujou he just expected her to join, in Toujou's words he didn't consider her feelings at all. Was he protective over her? It's events like this that puts Toujou off, he has fallen out with her more than once. She just loses her confidence with him.

You can't change the fact that she did help Kozue, are you saying you wouldn't be slightly put off after helping your friend?

Also Manaka happily goes on dates with all the girls, does that suggest to you that his mind is made up? Toujou has seen Satsuki fail, and she has seen how awkward it was between them after that. Does she want to go through that?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

I am going to strongly argue over this point:



> But take a look at chapter 24. Toujou clearly didn't like how he was acting with Satsuki. He seemed so happy that Satsuki would join and then he was protective over her. But when it came to Toujou he just expected her to join, in Toujou's words he didn't consider her feelings at all. Was he protective over her? It's events like this that puts Toujou off, he has fallen out with her more than once. She just loses her confidence with him.



Yes, Toujou didn't like the idea of how Manaka was treating Satsuki and neglecting her. But:

- It has already proven your point wrong from when you said that Manaka should understand her feelings if Ookusa and Amachi do. She clearly said "You just don't understand my feelings at all". Manaka, being a slow person as it is, was utterly, shocked.
- Yet again, I would like to stress my point that Satsuki was tagging around with Manaka during this time. Manaka had no idea that this would upset Toujou, and that he never intended to hang around with Satsuki as it is.
- Event's like this would put Toujou off? I actually think the exact opposite. Event's like this should boost her courage to confess up. She loves Manaka, but obviously Manaka is not showing a clear understanding of this. So what she needed to do back then was to clearly tell Manaka that she wanted her to be the one that was hanging around with Manaka, and not Satsuki.

Yes, she did help Kozue. And yes, she might be abit put off. But this should not change the whole concept of her not confessing. She can't just abandon her own feelings towards Manaka when she knows that a mere friend of her likes him. She certainly needs to overcome this problem and face Manaka, and what she shouldnt do is avoid Manaka just 'cos of Kozue. 

Also Manaka happily goes on dates with *all* the girls. does that suggest to you that his mind is made up? Toujou has seen Satsuki fail, and she has seen how awkward it was between them after that. Does she want to go through that?

You have already indicated that he goes on a "date" with all girls, so this dosent imply that he has made any sort of decisison up at all. Do you really think that she would be put off by Sastsuki? For starters, In Manaka's perspective, Satsuki and Toujou hold a very different position in his heart. And Manaka rejecting Satsuki does not in anyway indicate that he will reject Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

No but she has seen what happens when you are rejected. She does not want that awkward period with Manaka.

It was not Satsuki's actions that annoyed her, it was how Manaka acted towards Satsuki. Satsuki obviously had no intention of joining it before hand, she joined because of Manaka. He seemed happy about it too, does that not cloud her judgement?

I think Satsuki's actions and forwardness put off Toujou. She is easily intimidated, and lets face it Satsuki is intimidating. Surely Toujou and in fact most girls seeing Satsuki would be put off. I think that is completely understandable.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, I would like to announce two things;

First, I will make a uber long post. So it might take a while
Second, accidently clicked on the mirc icon, and my second nick is lingz89, so if I joined in the discussion thread, then sorry. I didnt look at what you lot wrote at all, just closed it.

So please be patient with me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

*Attention Debaters Only 30 minutes remaining in this set 2 hour debate be sure to make your last points.*


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

> No but she has seen what happens when you are rejected. She does not want that awkward period with Manaka.



Again, I have stated. Her chance of her confession being acepted is not lower then her chance of being rejected. So therefore, it might not necessarily put her into the particular state with Satsuki. In the end, she needs to get down into the problem and deal with it. 



> It was not Satsuki's actions that annoyed her, it was how Manaka acted towards Satsuki. Satsuki obviously had no intention of joining it before hand, she joined because of Manaka. He seemed happy about it too, does that not cloud her judgement?



How Manaka acted towards us would just make Manaka realise that she is indeed jealous. This won't weaken the situation, but provide more support to it. 

Okay, now. I would like to put forward a point that will provide backup for my believe.

Surely if Toujou dosent confess, it will only affect herself in the end, as Manaka would have other girls to chose from, right? 
No, I believe that this is completely wrong. First, I would like to explain the state that they are currently in. Between Toujou and Manaka, there are many obstacles to overcome in order for Toujou and Manaka to end up together. First, Manaka, as the main character of the story, has 3 girls that are after him, namely Nishino, Satsuki and Kozue. However, this does not mean that if Toujou dosent confess her love, the other three girls would just take her place. Toujou is irreplaceable for Manaka. A girl that shares the same dreams and interests as him, been through so much during Middle school, and sacrificed her future in order to be in the same High school as Manaka is unique. Furthermore, Toujou was the first girl that has made Manaka fall in love with her in first sight, during the balcony, Manaka was speechless, after there first encounter. So Toujou not confessing is directly affecting Manaka Junpei. Who else would be hurt if Toujou does not confess? Explicitly, these are the three girls that are after Manaka; Nishino, Satsuki and Kozue. Manaka is uncertain of his feelings, he has yet to investigate in which girl he has the most interest in, hence he has, up til this point, left Satsuki, Nishino, Toujou and Kozue in an open field whereby anything can happen. Subsequently, this shows that inless Manaka choses one of the four girls, the four girls would be still left with hope, and the deeper the relationship is formed, the deeper the scar would be when Manaka puts a decision in them. Hypothetically, the faster Toujou confesses, the faster the relationships would shape whether Toujou is chosen in the end or not, the scar inside each of the girls would be less deep the faster this happens.. However, all four girls are left with hope inside of each of them, hence this is causing a more complex relationship. In the end, everyone of the girls would be hurt with the exception of the girl Manaka choses. 
But we must not forget Amachi, the guy who has a major crush on Toujou. Yes, he will be affected through Toujou soeaking her true feelings towards Manaka or not. Toujou, as we all know, is a girl that would not reject someone directly even if she is sure that she has no feelings for that person, so Amachi, is left with anticipation into believing that he still has a chance with Toujou. Therefore, Toujou not making a decision would frankly affect Amachi. 

My point from that, was simply, the longer she leaves the problem unsolved, the more hurt she would indirectly inflict upon everyone else.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Man not trying to be annoying but use paragraphs, that's harsh on the eyes.

I think saying Toujou confessing is benefitting everyone else is wrong. I think if you asked the others they would not be happy if she did that. You have said Manaka is undecided, so you cannot say that it will bring his decision sooner. Satsuki confessed, yet he is still undecided.

Toujou does not know how good her chances are. She is inexperienced. People without confidence find this extremly difficult. Especially as time passes. She doesn't feel she can confess.

It's not about how long she leaves it, it's about how long Manaka takes to decide. That is what is hurting everyone more.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

*Okay please post your last posts now, 10 minutes remainng, all posts after the two hours time limit will not be counted.*


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

> I think saying Toujou confessing is benefitting everyone else is wrong. I think if you asked the others they would not be happy if she did that. You have said Manaka is undecided, so you cannot say that it will bring his decision sooner. Satsuki confessed, yet he is still undecided.



I never meant that this was benefit everyone else. My point was, this would put an end to her suspection as to where Manaka truely likes her or not. So basically:

If Toujou was rejected - This indicates that Manaka has someone else that is more important to him then Toujo
If Toujou was accepted - This blantantly proves that Toujou is the girl that Manaka likes the most

Back onto the main topic question, Should Toujou confess. My answer is still yes, as I reckon that if she did confess, everything would conclude as I have stated above despite her sucessing or not. Not only would she form a deeper hole for herself, but also everyone else. 



> Toujou does not know how good her chances are. She is inexperienced. People without confidence find this extremly difficult. Especially as time passes. She doesn't feel she can confess.



And how exactly do people gain experience? By trying. She will never gain any if she dosent even have the bravery to try. So she dosent know how good her chances are? Well, you must not underestimate girl's senses, and it is clearly obvious that Manaka has feelings for her.



> It's not about how long she leaves it, it's about how long Manaka takes to decide. That is what is hurting everyone more.



The debate question is if she needs to decide, not if Manaka needs to decide. For starters, even if Manaka didnt decide, if Toujou stepped forward to it, then she will definitely solve these complicated relationships.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, it says 3:00 for me. Can I look back on IRC now?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

But Manaka should be the one that confesses. Not Toujou. Manaka knows she is shy. He knows that she will not openly tell him her feelings like Satsuki. Yet he does nothing. For Toujou to confess it is going against her entire personality. She has to go against how she has acted for her entire life. That is not an easy thing to do.

 I don't care what you say, the fact that she has no experience makes it very hard. It is not a simple matter of just having a go. This is peoples lives and feelings were talking about not a game.



> If Toujou was rejected - This indicates that Manaka has someone else that is more important to him then Toujo
> If Toujou was accepted - This blantantly proves that Toujou is the girl that Manaka likes the most


 
What you are failing to mention is the consequences of rejection. Look at Satsuki, look at Nishino and what happened after they broke up. They didn't speak for a while. They only started speaking again by pure chance. Toujou may be just happy to have Manaka in her life, she doesn't want to lose what she has.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Errr it's 2:58 for me.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

I am taking this for granted:

Okay please post your last posts now, 10 minutes remainng, all posts after the two hours time limit will not be counted.

Therefore, I don't think I should reply to Blue's post.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

*OKAY STOP!*

*I will now allow you both one last post to sum up each of your arguements. One more from you both.*


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

ok lingz lets go back on irc. 

Cheers man, it was fun.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

lingz dont post again come back on irc. They agreed.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay.

To sum things up, I would like to hold strong to my point;

The reason why all this exposure relationships are not structuring is due to both Manaka and the girl's not progressing any further then being friends. Satsuki, as we know, is not Manaka's favouirte girl, therefore, her confessions have always been discarded. Yet Toujou, as we all agree upon, is definitely one of/if not the most important to Manaka. 

If she confesses, she will indirectly put an end towards all these relationships. First, this would indiccate to Amachi that she definitely does not like him, and second, this would push Manaka to the stage where he definitely has to decide who he values the most out of the girls.

*This applies regardless if she gets rejected or not* Which consequently, her confessing would make the situation for everyone the easiest.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, Wu has asked us to post our comments on this.  So heres mine...

Lingz seems to have a lot of potential he just lacks the experience and his earlier posts reflected that.  He started out in a very defensive manner simply sitting back and letting blue go to work.  When he got round to going on the offensive, it really seemed to throw blue it looked as if he hadn?t expected Lingz to be aggressive at all.  That was the turning point, Lingz posts got better as time passed and this post got lingz some major points .

Blue on the other hand seemed to have a lot more experience and his posts were slightly more solid.  There were a lot of very good points; just some of them weren?t directly relevant to the topic (both of you did this).  Theres not much I can say Im afraid.

Both of you seemed to know what you wanted to say, but couldn?t quite get it onto the page.  Quite a few of your posts stated your points then just left it open for the other to take it apart, you really need to hammer the point home.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

*Okay Everyone I will now announce the winner.......*

*with a total count of 4 out of 5 votes the winner of tonight’s debate is....... LINGZ!!! Congratulations!*

*Will all the Voters please be sure to rep the winner, and give your comments toward both debaters*


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 8, 2005)

Well done man I would have voted for you too.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, cool. Good debate though blue, It was great.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice debate, few comments

Lingz: Showed definate potential and had the knowledge even if he did lack the experience of debating, often made exceptional posts which were to the point and were mainly solid, gaps still showing but an overall great performance and one to be proud of, look forward to my turn

Blue: Showed once again that he can hold his own in the debating section, wasn't really sure whether he truly believed in his arguements though, added too many points near the begining and sometimes in the wrong place, posts were solid and full of structure and definatly straight to the point, as with lingz should definatly be proud of his performance because his team are, great debating

so overall well done too lingz and blue, you both handled the subject very well and i hope too see you two debating again sometime soon


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 8, 2005)

To lingz - As both Sasu and Sakato said you defiantly seemed to lack experience. You beginning posts were the ones that took you down I few marks in my vote, they didn?t have the needed aggression to carry your points across. But your remaining posts were very well targeted.

To Blue - You were slightly the opposite you started off strong, but as the debate went on you seemed to lose your will. Although there were times when you picked it up, the general angle was aimed down as you went along.

Congratulations to the both of you, you both stuck it out and stayed to your points to the end.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 9, 2005)

Dahhh, I wanted to vote....I just got back....hmm.....though I still think it couldve gone either way....Very close guys, good arguments on both sides

Good Job Blue, and Congrats lingz (eh, Do we have a team name? )!

one for us!


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 9, 2005)

Short comments from me:

Blue, you could have used your time more effectly. You started out strong but those comments you wrote gave lingz an easy way to counter it.
When I was in the IRC channel, it seems that Blue and Sasu had help each other before the debate Sasu was aware that you was gonna use ch 24 anytime and then it came:amazed I was totally surprise then. And lingz, don't try to cheat again lingz89.

The best part is... it was etertaining to watch! Is it ok for me to give both of them my rep?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 9, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> it seems that Blue and Sasu had help each other before the debate Sasu was aware that you was gonna use ch 24 anytime and then it came:amazed I was totally surprise then.



When did I say I helped blue, i only said i knew his basic idea of what he was going to do, or attempt to do, is it against the rules to help prior to the actual debate anyway?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 9, 2005)

It just got into my head that you two did, but I didn't directly say that you to did help each other, did I?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Short comments from me:
> 
> Blue, you could have used your time more effectly. You started out strong but those comments you wrote gave lingz an easy way to counter it.
> When I was in the IRC channel, it seems that Blue and Sasu had help each other before the debate Sasu was aware that you was gonna use ch 24 anytime and then it came:amazed I was totally surprise then. And lingz, don't try to cheat again lingz89.
> ...



Lol, thanks for the comment. But I do hope you were joking about cheating, seriously, I did not cheat! Please tell me it was a joke.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> It just got into my head that you two did, but I didn't directly say that you to did help each other, did I?


 
He only knew that because I asked him what number chapter it was, I never asked for his help in any way.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 9, 2005)

Didn't say you did Hero and no offence meant, but as blue said I only told him the chapter number, we havn't helped each other at all


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 9, 2005)

@lingz
I was just joking

Blue and SasuRyu: Okey


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Lol the crazy thing was, was that he said chapter 24 exactly. Saved me having to search through the manga.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Blue, what do you think about deciding team names? I think alot of members seem to want a name to represent each team.

@SasuRyu, do you honestly know where every scene is located in the manga?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Lol he just guessed 24 and it was right. I knew the scene happened. I just couldn't remember when. 

With team names, I think it's best that they are decided by the team members them selves. I'm not great with names, so if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know every scene but i can make a pretty random guess and sometimes come close, other times i might aswell give up due how bad the guess was, sorry hero didn't mean to sound like such an arse earlier :sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

So SasuRyu any ideas on team name for us?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Ohh right, well that's good enough. I can barely remember which volumes for the story arcs. 

Yeah, our team needs a team name aswel. Val, Saka, me and Wu need to decide one.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 9, 2005)

blimey now thats a hard question, The Master Debaters, tee hee, nope no idea at all for the time being, though i'm thinking of one


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Lol yeah it's hard isn't it, I was trying to think and came up with nothing.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

> blimey now thats a hard question, The Master Debaters, tee hee, nope no idea at all for the time being, though i'm thinking of one



Lol, that's a great one 

It's hard to think of a decent name that dosent sound corny.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, I was thinking that how the debates are limited to two hours is not the best idea.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

You don't like the time limit?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, I think it was fine last night. But would you consider both of us as quick typers? That's probably how we got so much out of two hours, but other members might not be as quick at typing which means that they can only post a certain amount of posts before the time limit comes, and they probably can't deliver the best debate as they intended.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 9, 2005)

If we're having the debates late then a time limit must be imposed, also the time limit puts pressure on the debaters and adds something extra to the debate


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

That's true, but longer than two hours for people watching is hard.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, How does it sound if the debaters still debate for 2 hours, and if the time comes and they are both not quiet finished, then they could extend it another day?
But then again, the whole debate "pressure" might be killed by that..


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Well we will just keep it at 2 hours and see how it goes.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, ok then.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 9, 2005)

my friends i give u
VOLUME 17


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Lol it's nearly 4 am, I was half way through Spirited Away, but that can wait. It finally came! I'm off to read.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 9, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> my friends i give u
> VOLUME 17


MY GOD! why didn't i see this earlier


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2005)

Dear Diary: JACKPOT! Thanks Atemesk!

EDIT: Just realized this was my 100th post lol ><


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _volume17_ 




I don't know whether to be happy or sad, that was a pretty crazy volume. How the hell are we gonna deal with that ending though. Geez waiting however long for the next chapter is gonna be so tough.

So he's back with Nishino, but for how long. Geez Nishino didn't help herself did she. She had Manaka, why did she have to make things complicated? 

So the big question, what the hell is Manaka gonna do now? My guess is he will stay with Nishino for a while and then end up with Toujou. As much as I hate to admit it, that volume didn't seem like he would end up with Nishino at all. Which is quite strange considering there together. 

If that were the case then the last girl to confess would end up with him (damn I could have used that in the debate)




And lol that omake is just plain weird. Feels so creepy reading it.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

chapter 150 marks a glorious day for Misuzu fans.
AKA

*Spoiler*: __ 



hot cosplay




...overall this manga seems to keep making me think its gonna be sad....real sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Dannyz if you have read the end that shouldn't be posted here. There is another thread for translations other than Yanime, it belongs there. I haven't read your post but I'm presuming it contains spoilers so if you could please delete it and post it in the correct place.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 10, 2005)

Wa wa uhh uh Ha iii..........Finally!!   
Thanks Atemsk for the hook up!
And about our team names....I vote that they be Ichigo 100% related (heh, as to avoid any cheesiness for example "the Nitros!!  Sux0rs!!".....)


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> my friends i give u
> VOLUME 17


Oh no... I can't believe it!... I have failed Nishino...:sad I didn't notice it myself... Anyways, thanks alot Atemesk, wouldn't have noticed it without you.


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Dannyz if you have read the end that shouldn't be posted here. There is another thread for translations other than Yanime, it belongs there. I haven't read your post but I'm presuming it contains spoilers so if you could please delete it and post it in the correct place.


Allways you who gotta risk yourself. I highly appriciate it.


----------



## TEK (Oct 10, 2005)

Finally Yanime releases this volume. I can't wait to see the next volume. There weren't as many colored pages as I had hoped but I'm still satisfied that they completed volume 17 HQs.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

So it's finally out, happy reading everyone. Props to Yanime for another great release.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

I just read atemesk's post, and it's still 5 hours to go of school. ARGH I CAN'T TAKE IT!!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Oh no... I can't believe it!... I have failed Nishino...:sad I didn't notice it myself... Anyways, thanks alot Atemesk, wouldn't have noticed it without you.
> 
> Allways you who gotta risk yourself. I highly appriciate it.


 
Don't worry man I didn't read any of his post, just that he had read the end.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

Good.
Now i've been reading 3 chapters and my finger is all red! I gotta stop biting it...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol hurry up! there is so much stuff to discuss in this volume.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

Geez you guys, you finally got your yanime release, and there was only a measly 2 pages of discussion when I logged on here. And I came on here regretting it since I thought I was gonna have to read like 10 pages, HA! Well I’m gonna bounce again, talk to y'all later.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Geez you guys, you finally got your yanime release, and there was only a measly 2 pages of discussion when I logged on here. And I came on here regretting it since I thought I was gonna have to read like 10 pages, HA! Well I?m gonna bounce again, talk to y'all later.


lol I noticed that as well. For me it was released at around midnight so maybe people haven't found out yet? Maybe they haven't read it? or maybe they're just being lazy asses... 

....stuff to be discussed....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

It's cos most people haven't had a chance to read it yet.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol hurry up! there is so much stuff to discuss in this volume.


Im reading im reading!! I think i got a slight dyslixia from my mother =/


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol ok well I'll just get some lunch and then come back


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 10, 2005)

Lunch?  Mmm breakfast for me...happy reading! Wont be back after this till Ive d/l and read so I don't get spoiled be discussion.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 17_ 



AWWWW SHIIIT!!! I WANT TO READ MORE!!!
Shit, i gotta do something... I can't take this... I might brake the packt of being loyal to Yanime...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Nooo SkriK don't do it you have to keep the pact


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Volume 17_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how could you even say that!


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

Finally, vol. 17 came!


*Spoiler*: _Vol 17_ 



What do you guys thinks about ch 145? It's one of my favorite chapter ever. Did that chapter came as a surprise? I was shock when I read it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 17_ 



The kissing one right? That one was complete ownage


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vol 17_ 



I almost started to cry of joy when he kissed her, or THEY kissed. It was such a wanted moment to me!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vol. 17_ 



They kissed 3 times that night, zomfg


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _vol 17_ 



That was like a proof of you, lingz, being joking about saying toujo and manaka will end up. But the further it got, the more right you seem to be. *sharpens a kitchen knife*


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Skrik_ 



I'm speechless, I really don't know what to say to you if you're still holding a grudge with me.




So, what did everyone think of this chapter?


----------



## TEK (Oct 10, 2005)

I really liked these chapters. The last chapter is probably gonna be hecka annoying though for those who haven't read the LQs.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, I think it was definitely a great volume altogether.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

I've read Vol 17 now, it was.... GOOD!!! gimmiemoa! I'm in for a discussion later when people have read it.
Must say I liked the last chapter because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not a big fan of nishino




Edit: First real post!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

*reads volume 17*  noo...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

It was certainly an action packed volume. 


*Spoiler*: _volume 17_ 




How do you think Manaka will respond to Toujou?


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _volume 17_ 



hes not gonna get a chance to respond cause toujo is probably gonna run away, but next volume will probably be manaka trying tell toujo he feels the same.
nishino will probably step down since it seems shes realizing that she can never be with manaka because she knows he loves toujo
this chapter was truely a home run


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How will he respond to toujou? He won't she'll run off and hopefully Manaka will go to Nishino and say something like "I don't care that Toujou likes, me because its you I want", it seems less likely every second but i will still hope for it.




The pace really sped up with this volume, it feels like its all being rushed.  Damn, i really don't like Toujou now...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, this was seriously an awesome, awesome volume.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked the chapters with Manaka and Nishino coming back together, it was soo good. But then when that thing with Toujou happened, things got more intense especially at the end of the volume.




And I must say, I ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY LOVE THE OMAKE!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




But don't you think Nishino should have seized the opportunity? She had a great chance and just made things complicated.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _vol 17_ 



 meh not really a spoiler more of a personal opinion and practically a fact
that will never happen, the whole manga has been focused around toujo and manaka, if he were to run off to nishino, that would completely mess up the entire hype this manga has built up to


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vol 17_ 



Told you it was Toujo's brother


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _17_ 



 dude i soooo knew it was her brother too, there is no other guy in the entire manga who shed run to like that other than manaka


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Theres still hope, the first few pages of ch152, damn it, bloody toujou -_-.  No matter what feelings Manaka has for Toujou he still loves Nishino...

And I still say Manaka and Nishino will end up together!!!




*edit*


			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Vol 17_
> 
> 
> 
> Told you it was Toujo's brother




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea but he looks cmpletly different now.




Do we still need spoliers btw? Seems like everyones read it.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _uchiha sakato_ 



 my toujo parafenalia > nishino x manaka


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah it seemed pretty obvious it would be her brother. To me at least, considering I also highly doubted she had suddenly gotten a boyfriend.

Actually I found her brother funny as hell.




and Sakato....you really seem to be anti-toujo huh?

about the spoilers.....do we need to use them? or should this be continued in the 143+ section. This is the mainstream release so what we doing?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vol 17_ 



thanks to a spoiler i knew they started going out again, but my my that kiss chapter was amazing, Manaka's more desicive now and it looks like a few things have happened to my advantage, but I'm pleased with Manaka x Nishino, plus Toujo kinda left it a little late didn't she


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _volume17_ 




SasuRyu gonna have to do a comparison pick of how different her bro looks. I guess it's been three years. But what was with him wanting to be her boyfriend?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _uchiha sakato_
> 
> 
> 
> my toujo parafenalia > nishino x manaka




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol nothing is > Nishino x Manaka, they will be together!






			
				genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> and Sakato....you really seem to be anti-toujo huh?



Before this volume she was just a minor annoyance, I could stand her but now... i really dont like her.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Vol17_ 



I think he just wanted to annoy his sister, you know what little brothers are like, especially from what we're seen of him so far, man he was awesome, and i'm working on comparrisons now


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _guess what?_ 




Toujou was a bit wrong to confess when he has a girlfriend. How many times could she have done it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Cheese is good_ 



 Yeh i touched upon that in an earlier post, totally out of order, but maybe her finding out about Manaka and Nishino was like a kick up the backside, and what about Satsuki, back to her old ways with her partner in crime Amachi, and poor Komi, that biatch got him good


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats one of the reasons I really don't like her now Blue, she could have confessed so many times.  But instead of that she waits untill Manaka is happy then springs it on him, even though she didn't do it to cause him any harm... it will.




*edit*


			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> and what about Satsuki, back to her old ways with her partner in crime Amachi.



dude, no... just no.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> dude, no... just no.



well my friend it seems dude, yes... just yes


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _is a tag still necessary?_ 



I thought when Manaka told Toujou he was with Nishino now was a pretty bad timing, considering that last scene in their movie played. And I think confessing behind the door was um, kinda awkward. Could it be because Manaka still has her bra =p


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol wait till the right time for that topic.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Eh, what happened you two? (IRC)


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Is the world flat?_ 



Yeh whatever happened to her bra, I don't think Manaka has had a chance to give it back yet, and Toujo certainly doesn't know that Manaka has it, another mystery for volume 18


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Sasu, I'm still caught up in my new found hatred of Toujou, and I just dont have the conviction to argue this tonight, but you still have yet to show me proof Amachi and Satsuki worked together.  And untill you do, you should refrain from calling them "partners in crime"...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Just use tags a little longer in case people haven't noticed it yet.


*Spoiler*: _17_ 




But Manaka has to say no right now. He has only just got with Nishino.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Sasu, I'm still caught up in my new found hatred of Toujou, and I just dont have the conviction to argue this tonight, but you still have yet to show me proof Amachi and Satsuki worked together.  And untill you do, you should refrain from calling them "partners in crime"...



Saka, like blue said we shall save this for a more "appropriate" time when you don't have the excuse of your new "Toujo hatred" to hide behind , but my my i do have my evidence and you've yet to break that apart, and when I read volume 17 I also saw something else which lightened my day, I look forward to saturday night my friend

*Edit* incase this offended in anyway, it's just some pre debate banter, so nothing serious


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Well sasu, we seem to have effectively killed the discussion.  Seems our work here is done.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

To the Batcave with us *cue batman music plus KAPOW*


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

The Love Sanctuary was a bit of a let down wasn't it? I thought it would be more important.

Oh and if anyone wants to come on irc now there are a few people there.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just hope that somehow toujou screws it up, and Satsuki will be be Manakas side by the end  Manaka was togheter with Nishino this Vol, next vol it will be Toujou, and last one he will decide to whats best for him, and end up with Satsuki:




Whats the IRC channel?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

The Love Sanctuary was basically just a weird random man who probably failed in maths and relied on a computer calculator, giving out random numbers and probably trying to get a peek at nice looking girls, kthxbai, so all in all i agree with Blue


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Sasu, I'm still caught up in my new found hatred of Toujou, and I just dont have the conviction to argue this tonight, but you still have yet to show me proof Amachi and Satsuki worked together.  And untill you do, you should refrain from calling them "partners in crime"...


well, they have talked about both helping each other to split up Toujo + Manaka so they can both get their respected lovers. Maybe I'll try to find some of the pgs.

btw Masahiro...you're being pretty damn optimistic/hopeful about Satsuki.
But I'll back u up, I'll always root for the underdog.(I friggin love this smilie)


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nah this is down to Toujou or Nishino, no way of anyone else.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

You got to admit that Satsuki fits Manaka best, they get along good and all that (but he is so indecesive about everything.. just pick her already) Satsuki x Manaka is canon!!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> well, they have talked about both helping each other to split up Toujo + Manaka so they can both get their respected lovers. Maybe I'll try to find some of the pgs.



ahem, i believe any points you could bring up will already be mentioned and countered here


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> Whats the IRC channel?


Hahahaha, the thing you went on in the debate, lol.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Wasn't that the irchighway    channel ichigodebate  ??


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, it was.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> You got to admit that Satsuki fits Manaka best, they get along good and all that (but he is so indecesive about everything.. just pick her already) Satsuki x Manaka is canon!!


umm....yea in that case Manaka x Nishino and Manaka x Toujo is canon too. Just because people get along doesn't mean they'll love each other.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Can't connect :S


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

??

Can't connect?

irc.highway.net

#ichigodebate


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Your using mirc right? "the ugliest dog in the world" 

And how is Satsuki best for Manaka?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

OK, thanks.. me be dumd so me forgot the #


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Satsuki is the 'comedy relief/fan service' character, its just not possible anymore.  When she and Manaka first met there was a chance but its long gone I'm afraid.

It wont be Kozue, she was introduced too late (a pity)

So its down to Nishino and Toujou, and i gotta say (again ) i still think it's gonna be Nishino.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Stating the obvious eh Saka


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

I suppose he cold always end up with misuzu


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol, no chance.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Val will have a lovely day, and anything that comes to Satsuki and Amachi should be saved methinks, or me and saka could have an uneventful night on saturday quoting other posters


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> I suppose he cold always end up with misuzu


Yes!!!! 
......but how......


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Ha, Nishino is out I tell you, Manaka won't go back to her anymore. About Kozue.. I never saw her as someone pairing up with manaka. So, it's Satsuki vs Toujou, Toujou might take this if she plays it right (big chance, since this IS a manga.. and the story has been centered around her and manaka) but Satsuki really is better for Manaka, why can't he see it, I just hope they end up togheter.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> Val will have a lovely day, and anything that comes to Satsuki and Amachi should be saved methinks, or me and saka could have an uneventful night on saturday quoting other posters



And me, I'd have a lovely day too. Or have you forgotten about me


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Ha, Nishino is out I tell you, Manaka won't go back to her anymore. About Kozue.. I never saw her as someone pairing up with manaka. So, it's Satsuki vs Toujou, Toujou might take this if she plays it right (big chance, since this IS a manga.. and the story has been centered around her and manaka) but Satsuki really is better for Manaka, why can't he see it, I just hope they end up togheter.


The only way Satsuki could possibly win is if she beat the crap out of Nishino and Toujo with Kung Fu ......hey actually that would be kinda cool.
An Ichigo 100% martial arts fight.....


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Ha, Nishino is out I tell you, Manaka won't go back to her anymore.



Why would he not go back to her?  She ran off on him (understandable) not the other way round, he still loves her i think the first 2 pages of ch152 kinda point this out.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

hehe Kung fu in Ichigo, that means lots of fan service and panties.. with strawberries


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Errr since when has Satsuki had a chance? Your forgetting he is still with Nishino


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

She had a chance for abour 10/20 chapters after she was introduced, then she got too forward for Manaka.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

You seriously think nichino and manaka won't break up after this?  Talk about not seeing the obvious   Manaka might try to pick Toujou, but somehow that won't work out (he stole her bra!!.. or something like that) so there stands Satsuki to take care of out sorry little Manaka :


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Errr since when has Satsuki had a chance? Your forgetting he is still with Nishino


right. The only thing these chapters show is that Nishino is at #1, and Touji MIGHT have a chance.  The only thing about Satsuki is basically just that she can't win now.



> You seriously think nichino and manaka won't break up after this? Talk about not seeing the obvious  Manaka might try to pick Toujou, but somehow that won't work out (he stole her bra!!.. or something like that) so there stands Satsuki to take care of out sorry little Manaka


umm....break up after *what*? Maybe I missed it but not much seemed to change for their feelings, Nishino gets weird like that alot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Nah I see it is a close run between Nishino and Toujou with Toujou slightly ahead


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nah I see it is a close run between Nishino and Toujou with Toujou slightly ahead


actually yea that sounds right. But then again, the person that is ahead in Manaka's life changes every 5 seconds. 
The split second something happens with one girl and he starts to think of them, another one of them steals the spotlight.
:sad  very frustrating if you're a fan of just one.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, nishino gets wierd often, but I don't know if manaka can handle the pressure anymore, he seemed rather beaten at the end of the volume.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Why my dear Lingz I didn't know you were such a keen Misuzu fan, but yes indeed you will have a marvellous day, whoever said Nishino won't have a chance now, you should really rethink what you said, she has more chance than Satsuki and Kozue put together, add onto that, that shes currently the only girl who's had any kind of official relationship with Manaka, and they are currently dating, so i believe she has quite a large chance


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

He just didn't understand why she was so annoyed and sad.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah for me it's 

Toujou 55%
Nishino 45%

no one else has a hope.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Why my dear Lingz I didn't know you were such a keen Misuzu fan, but yes indeed you will have a marvellous day, whoever said Nishino won't have a chance now, you should really rethink what you said, she has more chance than Satsuki and Kozue put together, add onto that, that shes currently the only girl who's had any kind of official relationship with Manaka, and they are currently dating, so i believe she has quite a large chance


exactly, nothing really shows that he likes her/she likes him any less at all. Nothing is pointing to them not having a chance.

dammit this thread moves fast.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> dammit this thread moves fast.



Welcome to the life of the Ichigo thread, I hate to say it but I agree with blue, i'd like to say its Nishino with the 55% chance but the way things are going I just can't count Toujo out, that Manaka better hold on to Nishino


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno it's just the way that Nishino was arguing about Toujou. She was almost admitting defeat.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohh, I'm never a Mizusu fan. Nishino all the way, although I'm starting to like Toujou more and more after i started focusing my attention to her when I reread the manga


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I dunno it's just the way that Nishino was arguing about Toujou. She was almost admitting defeat.


Hmm rethinking that chapter it seems like Nishino really doesn't want to get in the way if Manaka and Toujo both love each other as well. Yeah so it was like she was thinking about "forfeiting" her chance with Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Nishino has always been my firm favourite, her personality is just what i like from girls, Toujo has never been a real favourite for me, but I tolerate her because it means the manga goes on longer, and i have to admit she is integeral to the storyline

*edit* if i was great at computer talk my post count would now be 733T


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Toujou has very good moments aswel though, same with Satsuki!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Yea satsuki has her moments, toujou on the other hand...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Satsuki while having some good moments was never really in the league with Toujo or Nishino, but the race between the two middle school girls is definatly heating up


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah I don't mind Toujou, although of all the times to confess, this was the wrong and disrespectful time.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't mind Toujou, although of all the times to confess, this was the wrong and disrespectful time.



disrespectful? It was just plain cruel.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Also after acting so cold towards to him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> disrespectful? It was just plain cruel.



While it was slightly like you say, maybe the fact that he's with Nishino again was a sort of wake up call to Toujo


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Manaka isn't going to have a clue whats going on.

Basically 
Toujous gonna run off after confessing, cause well... thats what she does.
Then manaka will shout after her, but stay rooted to the spot confused to fuck.

Actually this could be an interesting topic.  If you were Manaka, what would you do after toujou has run off?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

I would just run after her... if I ever caught up... thats a different problem :


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd say i'm with Nishino


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd probably trail her. Get her to stop. If she doesn't stop I'l tell her she forgot her bra  Actually, that would probably make her away from me more.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

For me I'd walk to Nishinos place and tell her, I don't care if Toujou likes me, because I chose her, not Toujou.  And that wasn't about to change.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> For me I'd walk to Nishinos place and tell her, I don't care if Toujou likes me, because I chose her, not Toujou.  And that wasn't about to change.


Gotta copy you lines.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> For me I'd walk to Nishinos place and tell her, I don't care if Toujou likes me, because I chose her, not Toujou.  And that wasn't about to change.



Pretty much the same expect i'd invite Nishino to a park and tell her exactly what she means to me


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

:amazed  for what skrik?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

You think they will stay together?


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> :amazed  for what skrik?


You took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Sadly i think they will split up in the end, but however much i look at it i will always be a firm lover of Manaka x Nishino and Nishino herself, the past two volumes shes been simply stunning and i cannot fault anything shes done


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Blue, by stay together you mean from now till the end? I'm not sure, theres 15 chapters left so i think somethings gonna happen, but they'll finish together.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok when do you think they will break up?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Last couple of chapters i'll say, maybe 5th from the end, failing that it will be pretty soon maybe in 3 chapters, this whole Toujo confession aspect is not to be taken lightly


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Im not sure, they may not break up, but just be on 'rocky ground' for a while with neither sure wtf is going on and not even sure if they're still a couple or not.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmmm ok, I think it will be very close to the end then he picks Toujou.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

I will say however in Manaka's defensive, this volume was a show of how he can actually be descisive, telling Satsuki and Toujo that he has a girlfriend, and making the choice when he did, Manaka is growing up for the better I feel


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

gah nishino lovers >.<


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, Manaka did grow this volume, but he turned to the wrong girl. Whats so good with Nishino anyway?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> gah nishino lovers >.<



Well my friend she is the best girl in the manga, Nishino all the way <3
What's so good about Nishino you ask, she's cute, smart, got an adoreable personality that is so experienced yet innocent at the same time, is incredibly loyal and loving, to me shes incredible, but then again that is my personal opinion


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not sure about this, but it seems to me that almost everyone here hates Toujou for her confession to Manaka. Why's that?


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Yeah, Manaka did grow this volume, but he turned to the wrong girl. Whats so good with Nishino anyway?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
YES

edit: yea i agree with hero
i wanna know too, toujos confession has been long awaited by toujo fans just as  nishino's confession was long awaited by nishino fans
whats wrong with toujo's


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

The timing of her confession was terrible hero, I think thats what has annoyed everyone


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> The timing of her confession was terrible hero, I think thats what has annoyed everyone


Well, did Toujou know that Manaka were going out with Nishino again?


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> The timing of her confession was terrible hero, I think thats what has annoyed everyone


no it was perfect, im a toujo fan(obviously) so after nishino left and toujo confessed i was like holy hell that just made the entire volume rock all others

@hero 
yea she did lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes she did


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Well my friend she is the best girl in the manga, Nishino all the way <3
> What's so good about Nishino you ask, she's cute, smart, got an adoreable personality that is so experienced yet innocent at the same time, is incredibly loyal and loving, to me shes incredible, but then again that is my personal opinion



I totally agreee with SasuRyu. She is definitely the cutest out of the lot!!


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

How was it bad? Come on, perfect time to get Nishino away from him


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> How was it bad? Come on, perfect time to get Nishino away from him


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
YESSS again


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, my bad I forgot.... it has been since forever I read it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh come on she had all that time but she choses when hes with Nishino


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> no it was perfect, im a toujo fan(obviously) so after nishino left and toujo confessed i was like holy hell that just made the entire volume rock all others



How can you possibly call it perfect? I know i'm biased but Nishino's confession was much more near the standard of being perfect, though not quite, and honestly, if you had liked a girl for a long time and had been meaning to confess to her, but then found out she had a boyfriend, would you confess to her or would you leave it, from personal experience i left it just to remain good friends with the girl, Toujo had more than enough chances to confess in a perfect way, such as the scene in the last film, but this confession was out of place and bad timing in my opinion, Toujo fans however will revel in the fact that she actually confessed


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah it was just wrong to do it when he's with Nishino


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh come on she had all that time but she choses when hes with Nishino


u see thats the problem
since we have 2 sides
the toujo side (Me and Masahiro)
and the nishino side (BlueCheese and Sasuryu)
the nishino side is gonna see it as bad that shes interfering with manaka x nishino
but the toujo fans see it as hell yea finally


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Nishino's confession was cool. SO was Toujo's. But Nishino's was alot more "WHOA!" for me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Toujo's confession would have been brilliant had it not been for the fact that Manaka is already with Nishino, I'm sorry but you don't go and confess to someone you know has a partner


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

No I just have a problem with people confessing to people in a relationship in general.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Woooha  calm down a little, I'm not on toujous side.. I'm on Satsukis   But I'm against Nishino so... you could say I'm for Toujou in this discussion.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Nishino's confession was cool. SO was Toujo's. But Nishino's was alot more "WHOA!" for me.


yea Nishino's was really much more of a  ing, much more touching I guess.

Toujo's is more like ing


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

i know but it still doesnt take away from the fact that it makes me happy
and that she finally did it after 17 volumes


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> and the nishino side (BlueCheese and Sasuryu)


eh dont forget me, to be honest I think it was terrible timeing and she might even regret it because its going to hurt Manaka.  And i really dont like her now 



			
				genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> Toujo's is more like ing



Noo... Toujous is more like no  :spank <--- hehe


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Dude, how can you forget me. 

NISHINO supporter all the way.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No I just have a problem with people confessing to people in a relationship in general.



I do however, because of recent events which saw a guy confessing to a friend of mine and it ending in the splitting up of two of my best friends, none of it would have happened if it were not for the confession, it causes confusion in relationships and i have no idea how confused Manaka is now going to be


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> i know but it still doesnt take away from the fact that it makes me happy
> and that she finally did it after 17 volumes


well, that is true for me also. 
Probably because I'm actually on everyone's side, and would be happy with Manaka X most of the girls.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, Manaka did hurt Nishino and she probably knows the feelings Manaka has towards Toujou, right? So wouldn't Nishino understand the situation that Manaka should be with someone he really like for long time? Like Satsuki said, we can't just be with someone just  because they like you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah I guess Toujou saw it as her last chance


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I see it this way, she hurt manaka, manaka gets inscure and all so Satsuki comes and comforts him. He leaves Nishino and goes of with Satsuki everything ends well (if you are not a nishino fan.. too bad for you )


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry but Satsuki has no chance. 

I wonder if it will be weird between Manaka and Toujou now.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> Well, I see it this way, she hurt manaka, manaka gets inscure and all so Satsuki comes and comforts him. He leaves Nishino and goes of with Satsuki everything ends well (if you are not a nishino fan.. too bad for you)



Not in a million years.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

lol you dont give up masa


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

and just on a side note i think this has been mentioned already
didnt manaka fall for nishino again cause he was weak hearted from thinking toujo had a boyfriend?
i mean he was all for toujo and then when he found that out
he immediatly switched cause he was heartbroken
i dunno
nishino just seemed to be the fall back crouch for manaka


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Well, I see it this way, she hurt manaka, manaka gets inscure and all so Satsuki comes and comforts him. He leaves Nishino and goes of with Satsuki everything ends well (if you are not a nishino fan.. too bad for you )


damn you and your neverending Satsuki Fanboyism 
Go make a FC I'll join


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno he certainly seemed interested in Nishino and when he found out it was her brother he was still strong.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> and just on a side note i think this has been mentioned already
> didnt manaka fall for nishino again cause he was weak hearted from thinking toujo had a boyfriend?
> i mean he was all for toujo and then when he found that out
> he immediatly switched cause he was heartbroken
> ...



ah no, nishino confessed before manaka found out toujou had a 'boyfriend'. And after Nishinos confession he spent the next 1 or 2 pags shouting how happy he was.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> and just on a side note i think this has been mentioned already
> didnt manaka fall for nishino again cause he was weak hearted from thinking toujo had a boyfriend?
> i mean he was all for toujo and then when he found that out
> he immediatly switched cause he was heartbroken
> ...



In a way, but he didnt want to turn down Nishino again, he loves her, just that he loves other girls aswel.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I dunno he certainly seemed interested in Nishino and when he found out it was her brother he was still strong.


no he wavered


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah exactly, there are definately feelings there


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Manaka should just be a major pimp and choose option D: Have it all.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

I won't ever give up, thats my way    And come on folks, look at our FC banner, do you see any Nishino's there?  right.. you didnt : (not that it has any relevance, just wanted to point it our )


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Manaka has said many a time in that chapter that he loves Nishino, now I'm hoping this is a sign of things to come, because he should stand by his word and not allow himself to be swayed now, if Toujo had confessed before Nishino then I would be saying the same thing but with Toujo replacing Nishino, and Satsuki will never be more than a friend and "bosom" buddy to Manaka, pardon the lame joke


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Nishino should be there. SkriK made it lol.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

The reason he kissed Nishino was because he thought that Toujou had a boyfriend and that make him afraid of beeing alone. Don't you guys see it? His feelings for Toujou>Nishino.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Nishino should be there. SkriK made it lol.


LOL yea. Wth happened there?:S


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you think he is trying to convince him self though?


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

no but like i said before
dont u see how the ENTIRE manga has been centered around manaka and toujo?
i think it should be obvious whats goin to happen


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

No, I don't see it Hero


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

To me it seems like he IS trying to convince himself he loves one of the two, but I'm not sure which.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> The reason he kissed Nishino was because he thought that Toujou had a boyfriend and that make him afraid of beeing alone. Don't you guys see it? His feelings for Toujou>Nishino.


^^^^^^
YESS
woot duble post
edit
nvmd its impossible


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

It's a tough one to call really. Yes he did it after that, but he was certainly interested before the Toujou boyfriend thing.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

No hes not trying to convince himself.  Im convinced he loves Nishino, i mean you only have to read the pages after her confession and the recent chapter where they kissed to realise it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

No, he wasnt. He didnt "just" kiss her for that reason.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I think he has feelings for her but not as strong as Toujou


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

This somehow feels like a team debate...lol


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> no but like i said before
> dont u see how the ENTIRE manga has been centered around manak and toujo?
> i think it should be obvious whats goin to happen


well yea that would be the standard ending would be, he ends up with the person who shares the same dreams + etc.

Normally I would find that corny and lame. But with Toujo actually I wouldn't be bothered at all.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> well yea that would be the standard ending would be, he ends up with the person who shares the same dreams + etc.
> 
> Normally I would find that corny and lame. But with Toujo actually I wouldn't be bothered at all.


EXACTLY
my point has finally gotten across to somone


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> no but like i said before
> dont u see how the ENTIRE manga has been centered around manak and toujo?
> i think it should be obvious whats goin to happen



The anime yes, the manga, not so much.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Id be very suprised if he wasn't with Toujou.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> well yea that would be the standard ending would be, he ends up with the person who shares the same dreams + etc.
> 
> Normally I would find that corny and lame. But with Toujo actually I wouldn't be bothered at all.



Still Ichigo is hardly a standard manga.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk Wins


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah I think hes endin with Toujou too.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not sure but Manaka was the happiest he has been in ages after he started going out with Nishino again, he even told Toujo which is very unlike Manaka, so i'm quite convinced that his love for Nishino is true


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

So who thinks he would have got with Nishino without Toujou boyfriend thing?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Still Ichigo is hardly a standard manga.


lol That too is very true. Ichigo>standard manga. 

...still would love that ending tho.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> Atemesk Wins



Im sorry, but no you dont.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> So who thinks he would have got with Nishino without Toujou boyfriend thing?



Yes, look a how happy he was after she confessed.  Even without toujou they would have hooked up.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

And Satsuki is out of the league (Masa)


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Still Ichigo is hardly a standard manga.


true but it would still be weird for him to end with nishino in the end
i really have nothing against nishino her character is awsome
but toujos is better imo
i unno why but it just is


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> And Satsuki is out of the league (Masa)


lol a pre-emptive strike against Masa coming?


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> So who thinks he would have got with Nishino without Toujou boyfriend thing?


i think he would have stayed indecisive if he hadnt found out
yet still lean towards toujo


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Toujou would be the typical ending.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Lean towards Toujou? That's just a wild guess.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> No, he wasnt. He didnt "just" kiss her for that reason.


Okey, maybe it one of his reason. You know, when you find out about the girl you have a chrush for such a long time, you feeling will sink a bit and a bit sad. However, when he knew about the guy actually was toujou's brother, he suddenly got his spirit back. That's how I think about the reason for kissing Nishino.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

I do believe that he would have accepted Nishino's confession, before he found out about the whole Toujo boyfriend thing he once says something along the lines of "but thats okay as we're lovers now hehe", so yes i do believe and with good reason that they would have got back together


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> true but it would still be weird for him to end with nishino in the end
> i really have nothing against nishino her character is awsome
> but toujos is better imo
> i unno why but it just is


I agree with this smart young man all the way, nicely said.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I think if he knew how Toujou felt he wouldnt have got with Nishino


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> i think he would have stayed indecisive if he hadnt found out
> yet still lean towards toujo



How can you say that?  He was running round shouting "Im happy! Im happy damn it! Nishinos so cute! *Shes the best!"*


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

NO, Satsuki is never out, she never gives up. AND manaka does get along with her really well, he might share dreams with Toujou, but Satsuki is the one he can be himself with=the best for him. Nishino.. what the hell is with her anyway? he just act wierd around her (and goes kissy-kissy) 

(if Skrik made the FC banner, and left out Nishino, he is my  house god )


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

But SkriK loves Nishino lol


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> How can you say that?  He was running round shouting "Im happy! Im happy damn it! Nishinos so cute! *Shes the best!"*


dude hed be saying that with any of them


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

I think Toujou and Nishino are both amazing characters. Really, they both have there moments


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> dude hed be saying that with any of them



thinks back to satsukis mannnnny confessions, hmm nope dont remember him saying that...


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> dude hed be saying that with any of them


RIGHT.

and Masahiro....did you not read 147???
I mean I like Satsuki as much as the next guy, but I mean its about 1 in 1billion odds that she'll win.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I think Toujou and Nishino are both amazing characters. Really, they both have there moments


ill agree with that
but i still like toujo better


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

I can't believe this....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah exactly. I think had it not been for Toujou confessing hed stay with Nishino


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol, well said Saka. Although Satsuki's confession were only half serious IMO.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> thinks back to satsukis mannnnny confessions, hmm nope dont remember him saying that...


Think how many times shes done it,not to metion the way she did it and shes honestly not as cute as the rest.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> thinks back to satsukis mannnnny confessions, hmm nope dont remember him saying that...


thats cause satsuki has no chance at being anymore than the best friend 
trust me i have a girl like that in real life 
we are really really good friends but it could never be like that between me and her


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But SkriK loves Nishino lol


woot!! hmm, then I won't sacrife stuf and pray for him... I'll just laugh at him forgetting about her    you see, Nishino is so bad you even forget to put her in the banner (anyone notice how satsuki is in the front  )


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Toujou still better eh? Maybe......not!!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Satsuki never really had a chance and she never will.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Toujo is not better godamnit, Nishino is the best as said by Manaka Junpei so there


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> Satsuki never really had a chance and she never will.



She did at the very start, I'd say. As Manaka did say, he feels the most comfortable with her.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Think how many times shes done it,not to metion the way she did it *and shes honestly not as cute as the rest*.



ing :bored no      !!!!!
Masahiro how can you take that!!!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Nishino is best. Although she missed her chance last volume.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah dont compare the rest of the girls to satsuki.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

manaka was under the influence then when he fell for nishino again
































































the influence of being heartbroken that is


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

@SasuRyu, highlight my post that said Toujo is better


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> thats cause satsuki has no chance at being anymore than the best friend
> trust me i have a girl like that in real life
> we are really really good friends but it could never be like that between me and her



ok then kozue, i dont remember him shouting she was the best when she confessed.  

And the reason i dont like Toujou is not because of her character, up till this volume i didn't mind her.  But iv had a similar experience to this irl (confessions while couples are still together) and it tore two close friends of mine apart and destroyed the relationship i had with my first gf.  So i, well yea i despise Toujous character now because it brings up painful memories.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Think how many times shes done it,not to metion the way she did it and shes honestly not as cute as the rest.



Hmm, I don't agree. Satsuki has uber cute moments, alot cuter then Yui and Kozue IMO.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry he wasn't heartbroken he would have got with her anyway


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> (anyone notice how satsuki is in the front  )



This my friend is because she is the loudest, most extravagant and most willing to show off her bodily features of the three girls in the picture


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> ok then kozue, i dont remember him shouting she was the best when she confessed.
> 
> And the reason i dont like Toujou is not because of her character, up till this volume i didn't mind her.  But iv had a similar experience to this irl (confessions while couples are still together) and it tore two close friends of mine apart and destroyed the relationship i had with my first gf.  So i, well yea i despise Toujous character now because it brings up painful memories.


kozue is the same situation as satsuki only i dont really think manaka liked her like that ever, only as a friend


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

agree with Atemesk there


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> agree with Atemesk there


thats 2 out of 3


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

I think Satsuki is alot more friends with Satsuki compare to Kozue. Definitely.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

only on kozue and Satsuki though atemesk


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Whatever happens, we have Nishino tards vs Toujo tards and this will be an on going debate because of the passion showed for each sides character by the members ( i say the word members in a metaphorical way)


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I think Satsuki is alot more friends with Satsuki compare to Kozue. Definitely.


satsuki is friends with herself?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> kozue is the same situation as satsuki only i dont really think manaka liked her like that ever, only as a friend



he seemed to like her plenty in ch119 when they were on the floor in the film studies club...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> Hmm, I don't agree. Satsuki has uber cute moments, alot cuter then Yui and Kozue IMO.


Well yeah shes deffinatly cuter then most girls but the rest of the girlsare in a diferent league, except yui and chinima or whatever her name is


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone's better than the uber evil Chinami, who, in this volume, dumped Komiyama's ass indirectly to him. I hope she doesn't show up in the last chapters. Oh, and speaking of evil Chinami, did anyone catch her number for the Love Sanctuary? It was "0666"  OMG, that's pure evil!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

No he never liked her like that, she was just forward and hes a guy.


----------



## SkriK (Oct 10, 2005)

@Blue, please check the Nishino FC thread...


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Whatever happens, we have Nishino tards vs Toujo tards and this will be an on going debate because of the passion showed for each sides character by the members ( i say the word members in a metaphorical way)


this is also true 
but hey if it keeps the thread alive


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Chinami can burn in hell for all i care after the recent events of volume 17


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry, the thread is too hyped I've lost my cool. I mean Manaka, obviously.

And I'm in for Nishino-tards all the way!!


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> This my friend is because she is the loudest, most extravagant and most willing to show off her bodily features of the three girls in the picture


No, It's  because she is canon  and I did read chap 147, and you know what, Manaka said he didn't wanna lose the feeling with Satsuki, and she clearly said she still loved him. He was sorry for hurting her and said he wasn't good enough, see he wishes her the best and doesn't think he can offer it!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

That Chinmai dosent get my recognition as a girl, she's more like the average slut on the streets.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> he seemed to like her plenty in ch119 when they were on the floor in the film studies club...


can u say uber accident? 
and that was frikin hilarious QBnoYouko


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Accdent perhaps but neither seemed to mind...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I really want him to be with Nishino but I don't think it's likely.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Accdent perhaps but neither seemed to mind...


dude they so minded
manaka was weired out
and kozue was like hell yea


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Satsuki is a cannon, i just had the funniest picture in my mind of a cannon with Satsuki's head on the front shooting cannon balls from her mouth, anyway back on topic, Satsuki is just there for support even though i feel sorry for her, and the same for Kozue


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Im simply using Kozue and Satsuki as evidence that he would not react the same way to confessions from all the girls the same way he reacted to Nishinos as you said.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Satsuki is a cannon, i just had the funniest picture in my mind of a cannon with Satsuki's head on the front shooting cannon balls from her mouth, anyway back on topic, Satsuki is just there for support even though i feel sorry for her, and the same for Kozue


agreed sir


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah exactly saka he definately has feelings for Nishino


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, but Saka, have you ever thought about Toujou confessing before Nishino?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Satsuki is a cannon, i just had the funniest picture in my mind of a cannon with Satsuki's head on the front shooting cannon balls from her mouth



WTF :S I guess you know what I meant so I'm not gonna comment on it...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> WTF :S I guess you know what I meant so I'm not gonna comment on it...



I did yes, i just had a funny moment thats all, was very entertaining i must say


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

i dont deny the fact that he has feelings for nishino
im just saying his feelings are and always have been stronger for toujo
even in some chapters where hes all for nishino

they both seem to get their fair share of him
but i unno toujo just seems to be on his mind a lot more than nishino


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Saka, have you ever thought about Toujou confessing before Nishino?



I have yes, but she didnt. So its unimportant.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno about that Atemesk, I think he truly wanted to be with Nishino when he said yes.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I did yes, i just had a funny moment thats all, was very entertaining i must say


GAAH first and only commandment: Thou shalt not make fun of Satsuki! 

Anyway, thanks for tonight, I got to sleep so I can wake up for school tomorrow, bye all!  (wonder how many pages there is tomorrow..)


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

cya masa
nice chattin


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

cya masa, already broken that commandment too many times to count, I'm just very anti Toujo, i've never really liked her, so my opinion's will of course be somewhat bias ridden, however i'll still maintain that Toujo has played around with Manaka's mind way too much


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah later Masy, and Atemesk thank god someone else who likes toujou came on here, I was beggining to think I was the only one.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't like Toujou now


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Anti Toujou? I can understand liking Nishino more than Toujou, but no one can be an Anti Toujou!! She's so cute  _Not as cute as Nishino though._


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

No sane person likes Toujou now...


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

I like her 

But not as much as Nishino, 'of corse


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

me too 
cause that confession made my day
now im gonna eat dinner
but ill be back


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> Anti Toujou? I can understand liking Nishino more than Toujou, but no one can be an Anti Toujou!! She's so cute  _Not as cute as Nishino though._


well put Lingz, anti toujou is just ridiculous, there just denying there love for her through hatred.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Anti Toujou? I can understand liking Nishino more than Toujou, but no one can be an Anti Toujou!! She's so cute  _Not as cute as Nishino though._



Correction, i'm Anti Toujo and always have been, don't really know why but the confession just put the nail in the coffin for me ever liking her, I will be seriously disappointed if she and Manaka get together at the end


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

What she did was just soo wrong. Nishino all the way


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> No sane person likes Toujou now...


well I guess I'm insane then 


.....


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, now I do like Nishino more, but Toujou is also cool in her own ways. No one likes her now? Argh!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Indeed you are genjo, but it seems lingz and atemesk are going to keep you company in the padded rooms...

*edit*
and it is completly possible to be anti Toujou.  Trust me on this one


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

I've never liked her so nothings changed really, i prefer Kozue to Satsuki and Toujo


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Not lingz it seems. But how can you guys justify what she did? She should have confessed earlier.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

ing

Toujou is so much better then all the other girls though (apart from Nishino). Don't you agree on that?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> ing
> 
> Toujou is so much better then all the other girls though (apart from Nishino). Don't you agree on that?



Nope not at all


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

No, kozue is better than Toujou


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Before she did that I would have agreed, now I'm not sure


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> ing
> 
> Toujou is so much better then all the other girls though (apart from Nishino). Don't you agree on that?


Alright!! nicely said Lingz,(apart from the nishino thing) but go Toujou all the way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol Wu ok i'm finally pointing it out, what are you doing? You like Nishino more.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

What's wrong with Toujou??


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Well she's too shy and then when she finally does say her feelings she does it at the worst time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> What's wrong with Toujou??


Yeah! me too.




> Lol Wu ok i'm finally pointing it out, what are you doing? You like Nishino more.


SSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

lol, whats wrong with Toujou? Right now im strugeling to think of anything right with her.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Toujou??



I just have never really liked her, I mean i'm all for shy girls and everything but some of the things shes done were just plain nasty, like saying she wanted to go to the same university and Manaka and then telling him she doesn't, fair doo's she'd get better grades by going to a better university but you saw what it did to Manaka, and not to mention the confession, but we've already discussed that one


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah! me too.
> 
> 
> SSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


blending in with the toujo croud eh.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

He's trying to be a bad guy or something


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

annnd im back
for my opening statement id just like to say 
toujo is the best, period the end x infinity, no erasies
no comment XD


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay wu, since your such a lover of Toujo it seems, wouldn't you rather she ended up with someone like Amachi, as we all know your such a devoted hater of Manaka, and to have Manaka end up with Toujo must surely be counted as outrageous to you, so have her end up with Amachi


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> I just have never really liked her, I mean i'm all for shy girls and everything but some of the things shes done were just plain nasty, like saying she wanted to go to the same university and Manaka and then telling him she doesn't, fair doo's she'd get better grades by going to a better university but you saw what it did to Manaka, and not to mention the confession, but we've already discussed that one



Well, Nishino did the same. She said she'll go to the same High school as Manaka, and yet she decided not to in the end. I know it's alot different and that Nishino had a very good reason to it, but IMO, they both had good reasons as to why they did that.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

IMO Amachi should DIE. OR end up with Chinami. You pick what's worse.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> IMO Amachi should DIE. OR end up with Chinami. You pick what's worse.


i think he should be with satsuki lol
they always seem to be working together


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Well, Nishino did the same. She said she'll go to the same High school as Manaka, and yet she decided not to in the end. I know it's alot different and that Nishino had a very good reason to it, but IMO, they both had good reasons as to why they did that.



I can see what your getting at, but Nishino's was to test the strength of their relationship, so thats a completely different reason all together, Toujo's reason was she was convinced by Misuzu, so basically Toujo was too easily led and ened up hurting Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

No cos Nishino was strong enough to not go to same high school


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> No cos Nishino was strong enough to not go to same high school



And so Toujou is strong enough not to go to the same University.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> i think he should be with satsuki lol
> they always seem to be working together



God damn it -_- no one seems to listen to anything i say about this


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> No cos Nishino was strong enough to not go to same high school


im not seeing what that has to do with it lol


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> God damn it -_- no one seems to listen to anything i say about this


LOL i was just about to mention that.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

> blending in with the toujo croud eh.....


um!



> He's trying to be a bad guy or something


No your the bad guy! Toujou pwns all!



> Okay wu, since your such a lover of Toujo it seems, wouldn't you rather she ended up with someone like Amachi, as we all know your such a devoted hater of Manaka, and to have Manaka end up with Toujo must surely be counted as outrageous to you, so have her end up with Amachi


Wow! wow! Such profound Insight! Okay I herby withdraw from the debate


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> And so Toujou is strong enough not to go to the same University.



Toujo was weak enough to be convinced by someone else to give up what she considered part of her's and Manaka's dream more like


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Agrees with SasuRyu


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

That is true, but everything Toujou does is intended as the best for both Manaka and herself. She is undoubtedly a very kind girl.

@Saka wait till the debate, and show us what you got.


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

im out for tonight lol
im tired of goin back and forth today 
nice convo guys


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

And later Atemesk.

I'm supporting Toujou on my own now. Lol


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

cya Ate, nice debating with you 

@Lingz: while she may well indeed be a kind girl, if she thought anything for Manaka she would have realised he was incredibly excited at the prospect of University life with Toujo, and she basically just ruined it because of what someone else said


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Theres a reason for that lingz


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

@SasuRyu: Although Toujou is an incredibly smart and intelligent girl, she has her slow moments. Especially as she is inexperienced with guys.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> im out for tonight lol
> im tired of goin back and forth today
> nice convo guys


yea its alot of work


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

But why now? Why confess now?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Still its not exactly complicated is it lingz.  Nishino is going out with Manaka, therefor you CANNOT confess to him, its wrong.  So what does she do?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

It is not_ that _wrong. She has the right to confess her feelings. If Manaka likes Nishino over Toujou, then she, will get rejected.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> @SasuRyu: Although Toujou is an incredibly smart and intelligent girl, she has her slow moments. Especially as she is inexperienced with guys.



Slow moments? surely she would have thought about the knock on effects, *she* suggested going to the same university, not Manaka, so basically she's built up his hopes and then smashed them in one foul swoop, and as for the confession, I agree with those who have stood before me, why now, why not on the film trip when she had the perfect chance?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But why now? Why confess now?


I was thinkin it was because Toujo felt that school was over and she would never see Manaka again, so it was her last chance to tell him how she feels.

really...really...bad timing:sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah I agree with Sakato, it's something you should never do.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> It is not wrong. She has the right to confess her feelings. If Manaka likes Nishino over Toujou, then she, will get rejected.



How can u say its not wrong?  Shes basically trying to break up a couple so she can have the man?  What could possibly be right about that?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I meant it was _not that wrong._ Okay, so if Manaka really liked Nishino over Toujou. What would happen?

Well, Manaka would have the courage to reject Toujou, and indeed, carry on dating Nishino. However, if Manaka has liked Toujou more the whole time, then he is being unfair on both Nishino and Toujou. Therefore, he will need to sort his relationships out.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> I was thinkin it was because Toujo felt that school was over and she would never see Manaka again, so it was her last chance to tell him how she feels.
> 
> really...really...bad timing:sad



But they have school the next day, she will see him again, and good friends are supposed to keep in contact


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Well, I meant it was _not that wrong._ Okay, so if Manaka really liked Nishino over Toujou. What would happen?
> 
> Well, Manaka would have the courage to reject Toujou, and indeed, carry on dating Nishino. However, if Manaka has liked Toujou more the whole time, then he is being unfair on both Nishino and Toujou. Therefore, he will need to sort his relationships out.


 
But that would be Manaka in the wrong. Toujou shouldn't do it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

But in the end, it's Manaka who's at fault if that happens. Not Toujou. You guys are making it out as Toujou is the only one to blame (or maybe she is at fault)


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> But they have school the next day, she will see him again, and good friends are supposed to keep in contact


but judging by the way Toujo normally runs away from her feelings and Manaka, she probably would've lost the courage to confess to him ever again after they had been seperated, 
And Toujo definately wouldn't have had the courage during school the next day.  After school, maybe, but if she waited the next day wouldn't that seem even worse for her to wait to confess when Manaka + Nishino are another day closer?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

She is, if Manaka rejects her hes still going to be shaken by her confession.  That will effect his relationship with Nishino, Toujou is at fault here the fact you cant see it is quite worrying.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay lingz says I should help him so heres my amazing convincing argument!!!!
Uh............



Uh............


Uh................



Uhhhhh.......................



Good  Luck Lingz!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Manaka didn't make her do it. Toujou is at fault


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> but judging by the way Toujo normally runs away from her feelings and Manaka, she probably would've lost the courage to confess to him ever again after they had been seperated,
> And Toujo definately wouldn't have had the courage during school the next day.  After school, maybe, but if she waited the next day wouldn't that seem even worse for her to wait to confess when Manaka + Nishino are another day closer?



Maybe that would have been better don't you think? I mean we're only looking at one side of the equation here, over time we don't know what will happen and if Manaka did break up with Nishino again, i'm 99% sure that he would eventually confess to Toujo, so to me Toujo's confession was just bad timing


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> She is, if Manaka rejects her hes still going to be shaken by her confession. That will effect his relationship with Nishino, Toujou is at fault here the fact you cant see it is quite worrying.



Have you ever thought about Toujou's feelings? She has had a crush on Manaka for 3 years! At that time, it was her only chance to let out how she felt during the 3 tiring years, it was blantanly obvious that Toujou was not quiet thinking of the consequnces, she jsut wanted to let her true feelings out.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> She is, if Manaka rejects her hes still going to be shaken by her confession.  That will effect his relationship with Nishino, Toujou is at fault here the fact you cant see it is quite worrying.


But Manaka would be shaken because he LOVES Toujo. It would actually be Manaka's fault because it would be his own feelings that hold him back from Nishino, not just Toujou.  Toujou is definately the catalyst to his confusion now, but his own thoughts is the problem


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought about Toujou's feelings? She has had a crush on Manaka for 3 years! At that time, it was her only chance to let out how she felt during the 3 tiring years, it was blantanly obvious that Toujou was not quiet thinking of the consequnces, she jsut wanted to let her true feelings out.


 
She should have confessed earlier. It's her fault she missed her chance. She shouldn't do something so disrespectful because she is slow.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought about Toujou's feelings? She has had a crush on Manaka for 3 years! At that time, it was her only chance to let out how she felt during the 3 tiring years, it was blantanly obvious that Toujou was not quiet thinking of the consequnces, she jsut wanted to let her true feelings out.



I'm sorry... it was her only chance to let out how she felt during the 3 tiring years? what about all the film trips, time's they've been together like in the cinema, I can think of many times when she could have easily confessed


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought about Toujou's feelings? She has had a crush on Manaka for 3 years! At that time, it was her only chance to let out how she felt during the 3 tiring years, it was blantanly obvious that Toujou was not quiet thinking of the consequnces, she jsut wanted to let her true feelings out.



Only chance... i refuse to even comment on something so foolish.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

That is true. But is there really her fault just to tell how she feels to Manaka? As I've said before, she will get rejected if Nishino is more important to her, and subsequently, it's Manaka's fault if he realises that he like's Toujou more.

@EVERYONE!

Her only chance, as in ever since Manaka started dating Nishino again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes it is her fault cos she should have done it before. It's too late.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

For the love of God... if two people are going out you dont run up and ask one to go out with you, which is pretty much what she did.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> That is true. But is there really her fault just to tell how she feels to Manaka? As I've said before, she will get rejected if Nishino is more important to her, and subsequently, it's Manaka's fault if he realises that he like's Toujou more.


That's exactly what I'm saying as well. The only person's fault it will be if Manaka and Nishino's relationship doesn't work out is Manaka's. He doesn't HAVE to choose Toujo.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> That is true. But is there really her fault just to tell how she feels to Manaka? As I've said before, she will get rejected if Nishino is more important to her, and subsequently, it's Manaka's fault if he realises that he like's Toujou more.



Maybe she will get rejected but thats not the point, that confession is gonna stick in Manaka's mind or worse confuse him, even the most loyal person will not be able to shrug off another girls confession s easily, and i still stick by my arguement that her timing was just awful


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Maybe she will get rejected but thats not the point, that confession is gonna stick in Manaka's mind or worse confuse him, even the most loyal person will not be able to shrug off another girls confession s easily, and i still stick by my arguement that her timing was just awful


but if its in the back of Manka's mind forever and messes up his relationship with Toujo it just goes and prooves that he DOES have feelings for Toujo. 
and AGAIN, its just horrible timing.:sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I'm saying as well. The only person's fault it will be if Manaka and Nishino's relationship doesn't work out is Manaka's. He doesn't HAVE to choose Toujo.


 
Then Manaka is at fault, but she shouldn't second guess Manaka's feelings like that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> but if its in the back of Manka's mind forever and messes up his relationship with Toujo it just goes and prooves that he DOES have feelings for Toujo.
> and AGAIN, its just horrible timing.:sad



In the case of Manaka and Toujo then its obvious because of what we as the readers already know, however are you telling me that say you and your girlfriend are going pretty well, and a girl who you know and is a friend comes up and suddenly confesses her love to you, that you would not think of it at all, i know i would, confessions don't just slip away that easily


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

> Maybe she will get rejected but thats not the point, that confession is gonna stick in Manaka's mind or worse confuse him, even the most loyal person will not be able to shrug off another girls confession s easily, and i still stick by my arguement that her timing was just awful



Okay man, I agree with you. It wasnt the best timing. But I'll still stand firm to the point that Toujou is not how everyone is making her out as, I think her impression for me has not changed at all.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah exactly Toujou doesn't know what we do. As far as shes concerned he has chosen Nishino. Why should she confess and cause conflict?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> @EVERYONE!
> 
> Her only chance, as in ever since Manaka started dating Nishino again.



Im sorry i didnt realise confession had the requirment of the person allready being in a relationship.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 10, 2005)

You all seems to forget who Toujou really is. She is a shy girl and that means that she don't have the guts to confess to someone her feelings right away. I know this because I'm the same as her. When it come to confess to someone with a shy personality, it is pretty damn hard. All we need is a little pushed to say it and her brother gave it to her.  

Man, it's late now.... Going to bed now. ?Buenos noche todos!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol at Saka.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Im sorry i didnt realise confession had the requirment of the person allready being in a relationship.



You don't understand at all. Toujou has always wanted to be close to Manaka, so she stayed as being friends. But when she realised that Nishino has suddenly became her girlfriend for the second time, she couldnt control herself.

And another point I would like to make, is that, when Nishino first went out with Manaka, did Toujou try to wreck there relationship? No! She was cherring both Manaka and Nishino on, although deep down inside her, she loves Manaka. It probably was too much for her to handle when Manaka dated Nishino for the second time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Hero it doesn't matter what personality you are. It is wrong, she shouldn't do it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

lingz it doesnt matter, it's her own fault. Just because she did the right thing once doesn't mean she can do the wrong thing the next time.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, maybe 'cos we are not in her position, we can't feel how much she has compresed. But the person you loves dates someone else for the first time, splitting up, and dating again, that can easily drive anyone nuts.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

You're right, some of the things you're saying make absolutly no sense to me.  I find it hard to believe you're actually saying some of this lol. 

Shes had 3 years and numerious oppertunities to confess her love and yet she waits untill Manaka is happy.  No doubt she was worried she was about to lose him forever and yet, if she truely cared for him she would have done nothing.  Manaka was happy and now no matter what he does his relationship with Toujou and Nishino will be changed forever..


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

She shouldn't have compressed it then. It's her fault. No one forced her to keep her feelings till now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

What she did would have been acceptable right up until Manaka and Nishino started to go out again, as soon as you start going out with someone, confessing is a big no no because the knock on effects can be devestating, as I well no, and she did still have about 2 years to confess to him


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> In the case of Manaka and Toujo then its obvious because of what we as the readers already know, however are you telling me that say you and your girlfriend are going pretty well, and a girl who you know and is a friend comes up and suddenly confesses her love to you, that you would not think of it at all, i know i would, confessions don't just slip away that easily


That would make an almost impossible choice. Even if you had stronger feelings for the second, you can't bring yourself to dump the first.  
So Toujo will cause alot of trouble with her confession, but when it comes down to the end, Manaka is still at fault for hurting the people he didn't choose.

so then I'd have to agree with you.

I just don't agree that Toujo did something wrong, because she isn't exactly trying to rip them apart, but to tell Manaka her feelings.
Its that *she* feels (whether its true or not) that its her last chance to confess.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

How is it right to confess to someone in a relationship? I don't get it.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> How is it right to confess to someone in a relationship? I don't get it.



It isnt, but lingz is danceing around this point very well.  Good jod


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

@Saka Hey, I have admitted defeat already. So don't flame me, I am just giving my 2 cents, agree with me? Say so, don't? No need to flame me. Very much Appreciated..

May I rest in peace!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> but when it comes down to the end, Manaka is still at fault for hurting the people he didn't choose.



So for not chosing the others it automatically becomes his fault, I don't think he can help it, at the end of the day someone is going to get hurt whatever he does


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 10, 2005)

Not flameing you mate, just replying.  My appologies if I've offended you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

In summary we all have different opinions and that's what makes the world an interesting place.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> In summary we all have different opinions and that's what makes the world an interesting place.



agree entirelly, and thats what makes these debates so great, the amount of posts we've all gone through today


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> In summary we all have different opinions and that's what makes the world an interesting place.


exactly, if everyone agreed on everything life would be boring and colorless.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay saka, I just thought your posts were too targeted towards me that's all. 

Anyway, great debate everyone! (Yeah, I got owned in a way)


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 10, 2005)

I think we all got owned at one point or other


----------



## Lingz (Oct 10, 2005)

Are you sure? It was everyone disagreeing with me, in these situaitions, 'of corse I would get owned.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 10, 2005)

it is just release v.17 unless everyone know about that ?? i am lost in page becaseu 360 page , i dont come lot in this thread  

dont bash or flame on me!!


just case, you forget where in website? then i provide


----------



## Atemesk (Oct 10, 2005)

yea 17 came out last night already got it covered bro 
thnx for the link to that site though
id lost it
the past 15-20 pages of this thread
are a debate about vol 17 so dont read them if u havent read it yet XD


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 10, 2005)

Atemesk said:
			
		

> yea 17 came out last night already got it covered bro
> thnx for the link to that site though
> id lost it
> the past 15-20 pages of this thread
> are a debate about vol 17 so dont read them if u havent read it yet XD




you are right about debate but i am piss -off!! beasue cliffhanger of end of chapter of volume 17!!

but it is good storyline it is amazing but i want to know about how many of volume?? dont please spoil to me if you can pm to me about basic of volume that all but i already have 1-17volume!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

There are two more volumes left.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for BLueChesse ,,  i love that drama of 17 volume!! i dont thought Manka date Nishino then it has already brokeup!! it is fast reltionship!!

i gave you rep!![to BlueChesse] but i forget put in rep for my name !!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 10, 2005)

Well we don't know if they actually broke up. I think he is still with her.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL Im totally in love with the Omake! LOLZ!!!

*sigh*...ah Misuzu you mad scientist.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah that Omake was brilliant but equally creepy.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah that Omake was brilliant but equally creepy.



But hey it was a nice change to see them like that...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I just looove that omake. Man, it would be great if they had another omake like that. Only this time, Kozue is the assertive one


----------



## Raptor (Oct 11, 2005)

A Yui omake for a change would be nice...  to show her growing boobs or something like that, since she always had problems for being a "late bloomer"


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, there was that one omake where they ate food mixed in a hot pot and their breast sizes grew or shrunk, depending on how large they were. Even the guys grew large breasts lol Although, it was really just one weird dream of Manaka


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 11, 2005)

yea what exactly is Manaka smoking during all the omake


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 11, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> yea what exactly is Manaka smoking during all the omake


I don't know, but I sold it to him, found it in a dustbin:amazed 
But yeah, this omake was wierd, Misuzu fits as a mad scientist I think  
@Lingz, you didn't get owned in the debate, you just gave  up too early! and howcome there was noone speaking for Satsuki after I left, no satsuki love here :sad


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 11, 2005)

OVA # 4: Sawayaka Pension Crisis


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 11, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Well, there was that one omake where they ate food mixed in a hot pot and their breast sizes grew or shrunk, depending on how large they were. Even the guys grew large breasts lol Although, it was really just one weird dream of Manaka




Eh? I don't remember that one....What Vol was it?  Maybe someone can send that one to meh...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> OVA # 4: Sawayaka Pension Crisis



The name sounds hillarious i must say


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

Lol yeah hadn't noticed it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Eh? I don't remember that one....What Vol was it?  Maybe someone can send that one to meh...



Think its about volume 14-15 or something, i'll give it a check for ya man
oh it was volume 12 Link removed heres the link


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 11, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Think its about volume 14-15 or something, i'll give it a check for ya man
> oh it was volume 12 Link removed heres the link




LOL.....ah that was awsome too...Thanks man reps


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

No problemo, always happy to help a fellow member


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 11, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> OVA # 4: Sawayaka Pension Crisis


What's that? Is that new or something?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

It's the 4th OVA of the Ichigo 100% anime.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 11, 2005)

Is there only 4?

and does that suck or what?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

Ichigo anime sucks from what i've heard about it


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

There is 12 episodes in the tv series and 4 OVAs. Yes it does suck


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

There we have it from the Captain himself, much better to stick to the gripping Manga


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

SasuRyu you got any further with the drawing?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

difficult to say, so you know i'll be honest, nope coz I can't find my pad :rofl i will find it though


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

Lol you lost the drawing?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

Technically you could say that, but it's gotta be somewhere in the mess that is my room


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

Lol, nice man! I have got what you gave me on computer.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

^__^ theres a few added to that now, got about 1 person to draw now so we're looking good, if i can find it


----------



## Lingz (Oct 11, 2005)

Who would that be?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

last person that needs to be drawn is actually you Lingz ^__^ got the perfect idea though


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 11, 2005)

What are you drawing sasu?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 11, 2005)

Really? Cool, lol.

Just hope I don't look like a terrorist


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

It's C & C based but no your not one of those, its a cross between C & C and your earlier days in the Ichigo thread , just drawing a picture of the old regulars to the thread


----------



## Lingz (Oct 11, 2005)

C & C? I don't play command and conquer, and I have a bad feeling about this "earlier days" business


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 11, 2005)

I think he meant H&C lingy boy


Wait I guess not.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm maybe I dunno


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

Well whatever it was, and blue knows about the earlier bit, gotta change it now though which is fun, re-done wu and he is now bar far my fave design


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 11, 2005)

ok so now I can officially agree the Ichigo 100% anime is horrible.

seriously....wtf....


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

We did try and warn you man


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 11, 2005)

Not sure if there are any who have updated yet, but i'll keep searching for you my friend


----------



## Aburame Kahetai (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks man much obliged


----------



## dark_himura (Oct 12, 2005)

this thread is hot as usual.  

apologies to you guys, havent been much active here. been dealing with..uhmm..problems.  

but i guess next week i could resume talking with you guys again. man ive got  100++ pages to read. looking forward to that.

and theres a debate competition now eh? nice idea.

just passing by and saying hi..damn got lots to do. :sad 

and oh..vol 17 was brilliant. an emotional rollercoaster if you could call it that.

--be right back--


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok man, good to see you. Hope your ok. We just started the debate competition. Have completed one debate, it was great fun. You can certainly call volume 17 that.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 12, 2005)

Been abit quite in here today.

@SasuRyu, remember when we all said that we would all try and draw you in favour for the group pic you have been drawing?

Well, I had some time today so I did my version of you! I'll post it up some time when I get someone to scan it for me


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 12, 2005)

Really? thats awesome man, can't wait to see what people imagine me being like, will certainly be a first I can tell you that, and I'm just re-reading volume 17 and such, so many emotional moments and such, which was your favourite moment of Volume 17?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 17_ 



No doubt, definitely the kissing scene. They kissed! Zomfg! And they kissed 3 times that night, was too good for words




How about you?

Oh, and my picture is just drawn with pencil, don't expect some kind of masterpiece or you would be dissapointed


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah that was definately a great moment lingz


----------



## SkriK (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok now. See you guys on christmas eve, I bet the 19th volume's release will be on the 24th december. Up until then im gonna leave this forum alone, for precautions. 

That's a long while until I'll see your drawing Sasu, gonna view it as a christmas present from you. 

And Wushu, I'm not leaving 'cause of a grudge against your opinion about Toujo, I'm leaving 'cause of spoilers. 

~Lingz~, not gonna miss you one bit, you're the biggest reason why I'm leaving... just kidding! I bet that was what you thought i would say about you. You're a good guy.

And last, Blue. Take care of the Nishino fans out there. Gonna miss your leader-ish personality.

See ya later!

*And Remember*​


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 12, 2005)

My favourite scene was definatly either the kissing scene or the scene in the film studies room where they kept getting interupted, or even the first hug scene

Don't go SkriK man ing we'll all miss you


----------



## Lingz (Oct 12, 2005)

SkriK: I didnt know you were joking till I scrolled down, but thanks for the compliment. Hope you come back soon. I'm sure everyone will miss you!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 12, 2005)

SkriK man, you mind if I add you to MSN? Also pop down the irc channel if you can occasionly, trust me there will be no spoilers there, only the old regulars come. You had better come back man. Your gonna be greatly missed.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 12, 2005)

Same as what Blue said, can i add you aswell to msn that is


----------



## Lingz (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry guys, my damn internet is being a pain! Argh, I can't connect to irc highway now, damn.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Ah well man, let's have some Ichigo discussion me thinks.

Do you think Misuzu will be able to attract some new members to the film club? If so, how?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 12, 2005)

I think she will, probably by showing off the members of old and how she want's the people who join to be just like her sempai's, i mean she's always been on harsh on Manaka but she will definatly miss him


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmm yeah maybe, but she will miss the old times. Also will the film be as good?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 12, 2005)

I doubt it, I don't think she'll be able to match the class of the people that are leaving, they were in a league of their own


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Without Sotomura's "insight" how can they?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 12, 2005)

Ahh, Goodbye Skrik...see ya around December...


----------



## Lingz (Oct 13, 2005)

I got someone to scan the pic. for me, so this is the picture I've drawn for you  




*Spoiler*: _And here's a bigger version_ 




Here




Well, hope you like it. Just a little something In return for your hard work you've been doing for the group picture! 
Yeah, maybe it dosent look like you. But I did try my best.

First, you're hair, as I've been told is spikey, so I tried to do that 
Second, remember the naruto headband you were telling me about? Well that's on your neck!
Third, heard you're really tall, which explains why the picture looks abit streched
And Fourth, the little cape represents vice captian.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 13, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Without Sotomura's "insight" how can they?


Ofcourse they will get some good members, Misuzu is a Sotomura too, isn't she?



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Also pop down the irc channel if you can occasionly, trust me there will be no spoilers there, only the old regulars come.?


hmm, the old regulars + me   (how could you forget the newbie blue!:amazed )


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 13, 2005)

Lingz that is just awesome beyond all imagination, Kudos to you my friend


----------



## Lingz (Oct 13, 2005)

Lol, thanks, glad you liked it


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 13, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Ofcourse they will get some good members, Misuzu is a Sotomura too, isn't she?
> 
> 
> hmm, the old regulars + me (how could you forget the newbie blue!:amazed )


 
Errr I think you misunderstood me about Sotomura. Also yeah your new but your a regular. I was just generalising.


----------



## Aburame Kahetai (Oct 13, 2005)

I finished chapter 17, and there's one thing i needed cleared up. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that part where Nishino didnt want to go to the movies and left, i didnt understand, did she break up with Manaka?


-if thats true that really sucks! I personally wanna see them together!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 13, 2005)

Keep watching, you will have to wait and find out yourself Aburame Kahetai


----------



## Kev (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey guys I just started watching this anime. I saw one OVA first with them making a movie with Tsukasa and the main character faking a date for a movie... and then started watching the actual anime. Does it only go up to 12 episodes? Because from reading this thread it seems there are more than 100 chapters...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 13, 2005)

I think there are 12 episodes and 4 OVA's. But trust me the anime is terrible compared to the manga. They leave out a lot of stuff and change important things too. Everyone who has seen both manga and anime will say the same


----------



## CaRaNaBo (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone has complete volume 16 of ichigo 100%???Pm me if you have it please. Thanks


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 14, 2005)

yey for blue and his linkage, read through volume 17 again and it's now ranking as one of my favourite volumes


----------



## Lingz (Oct 14, 2005)

It's the kiss scene that makes it the best, definitely...!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmmm it was a bit too fast paced for my liking. Volume 16 is my favourite.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 14, 2005)

Well we have already had 16 Volumes of slowness, so one fast volume won't hurt


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 14, 2005)

If you were to describe yourself as one of the Ichigo girl's (yes your not mad I did say girls) who do you think you would be, includes Kozue,Yui and Mizusu


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

That's hard because most of the girls are extremes. So i'm gonna say Nishino because she is the least extreme.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to think myself as a guy however feminine I am 

Nah, just kidding. Er...let's see..

Toujou is abit too shy for me
Nishino is abit too cute for me
Kozue is abit strange for me
Satsuki is abit too brave for me
Yui is abit too fat for me
Mizusu is abit too harsh for me

Ok, I think I'm still just that random guy in the background.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Yui is fat?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 14, 2005)

Just slightly chubby. But fat referring to her eating so much.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Really? I never seen her that way.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 14, 2005)

Yui is childish to me, sort of like the kid that's never gonna grow up


----------



## Lingz (Oct 14, 2005)

That's 'cos he's around Manaka and people. I'm sure she'll seem alot more mature if she was around kids younger than her!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah exactly, shes ok I like Yui.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 14, 2005)

Okay this is the Grand Unveiling of the uncoloured version of my project, I know its crap but meh you guys can see
 hope you like


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Man that is so awesome, I had last seen it when 4 people were done. But now it looks even better.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 14, 2005)

Needless to say, very impressive stuff. First to gratz you! (or second)


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks very much for the props guys, kudos to you all for waiting for so long, very nice too see my work appriciated


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh forgot to say, debate at 11pm UK time tomorrow (Saturday). Find the time for where you live


----------



## Lingz (Oct 15, 2005)

> Oh forgot to say, debate at 11pm UK time tomorrow (Saturday). Find the time for where you live here



To all Ichigo Members:

*Due to one of the debaters of tonights debate* _Uchiha_Sakato_ * having major problems with his computer, the debate that was intended to take place tonight (saturday) will be now on hold for the near future. We hope to carry out the debate ASAP.*



_//Lingz_


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

It's a shame but nevermind. Hmmm I wonder if we can organise something else at such short notice.

Edit:
I'm thinking up a few ideas of something we can do different, so if people wanna turn up I will probably have something organised. Details to come.

Right ok in place of tonights debate I am thinking of creating a short Ichigo quiz (about 20 questions or so). However for it to happen we need a minimum of 5 people. So if people could say if they are able to come. Also it would be much quicker if it happened on IRC (you can see how to access the Ichigo IRC channel with the very simple tutorial by lingz in the first post of the FC). However if it means more people I am willing to do it here, but be aware that it will then take much longer.

Guys the earlier you let me know the more prepared I can be. It will take me a little bit of time to come up with the quiz so I would really appreciate your co-operation with this.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 15, 2005)

Count me in man. I'll support this idea


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Cheers lingz. Oh and Wu if your reading this come back soon! We miss you man.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 15, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Okay this is the Grand Unveiling of the uncoloured version of my project, I know its crap but meh you guys can see
> hope you like


Wow, that's great!! Me as Link! Yay! lol. But why am I looking at SkriK?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 15, 2005)

You want the Doll on his head xD, aswell as the quiz i'll do a debate with someone if thats any help, or we could have a 3 against 1 debate or something like that, just to make the evening fun


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah sure I don't mind. I have no problem with whatever, just trying to get something to happen.

@hero You gonna be around tonight or not then? We can start earlier at say 10 UK time.


----------



## Kev (Oct 15, 2005)

I finished watching the anime and saw an ova. Then I went over to check out the manga and saw the ending...(Hard to resist).

Anyway, afterwards, I started reading the manga from volume 1-3, skipped 4 and 5, and went to 6-end as some of the events were already covered in the anime(Although it seems the anime skipped a lot of parts and ended way too quickly).

I really wish that the anime could actually expand further. Although it seems that the OVAs tie in with the story, much of the content has been changed.

It's a great series and when I first heard about it, I thought that it would be a dumb story. I decided to watch the first episode of the anime, and decided to keep going. Turned out that it was a great choice and I have many strong feelings now for this series.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad you liked it. I heard one of the OVA's was very different to the manga. I got really annoyed with the anime though by how they rushed to when Satsuki confessed. In the anime it seems like she has barely known him and yet she confesses.


----------



## Kev (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah your right. I don't think I saw that part though and it's probably in one of the volumes I skipped. I was on a rush to skip them because after reading 1-3, I realized how long it would take, and stayed up late and got to the end in 2-3 nights. 

Another thing, so many scenes and events weren't in the anime, I really hope they show a season two or have a lot more OVAs. 
I'm not too sure, but they skipped the Manaka in Nishino's house scene with the Panty thief right? (Would this be a spoiler? I'm not too sure. Sorry if it is!)

Edit: Speaking of which, I'm probably gonna go read the volumes right now.

PS. I read the manga pretty late at night so most of the scenes I imagine as an anime so I may get them confused a little. As well, my concentration wasn't as good but my imagination was better.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok to anyone thats interested, a Ichigo quiz will start in the next 10 minutes in Ichigo IRC channel. Instructions how to get there in first post of Ichigo FC.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Guys thank's the quiz was great fun and a big success. For everyone else, I will post the quiz in the first page of the FC if you want to give it a go. 

In the end SasuRyu and Masahiro narrowly beat lingz and Hero. 23 points to 20. Thanks to all of them for participating! May these sort of activities continue for a long time!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah. It was great fun.

First, I'd like to thanks Hero, my teammate! 
Second, I would like to congratulate Team 1, Masa and SasuRyu!  
Third, thanks blue for the hard work!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 15, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh, damn sorry guys I?ve haven?t been on for a while, I?ve just been a bit busy lately but hopefully I can find some more time as of now to stop by here more often. Okay now for some catch up.

First, Skrik man, that was sad lol, that one post you put up with the picture and all lol. But man if that?s the way you feel, cant do nothin about it huh, all well, gonna be sad too see you go for that long. Maybe we can hook up in between somewhere else then, anyways. Later man, take care.

Second!! An Absolutely Amazing Drawing SasuRyu! That was hella funny, I cracked up so hard the first time I saw that, now I see what you mean about not realistic, lol, Good ass job man.

Well from the look of the pervious posts though I missed the Ichigo quiz down in the IRC channel, but all still go down there in a little bit to say was up to ya'll.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Good to see you back Wu! Look forward to seeing you on IRC.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 15, 2005)

yeh good to see you back, glad you liked the drawing and hope you liked your design


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 15, 2005)

The Quiz was total ownage! props to blue for doing something when the debate got delayed.   I must thank Lingz and Hero for a good match, and ofcourse Sasu, for making us win  (he did 80% of the job, if not more, seriously)


----------



## Lingz (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah, welcome back.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 15, 2005)

Lies Masa, you did as much as me, as always a big thank you to Blue who set up the event which was a huge sucess, and a big hand for team 2 who showed brilliant sportsmanship and pride, and of course Masa, couldn't have done it without you man


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 15, 2005)

I thought that the Quiz was better than the Debate. More fun!!

I hope there will be another quiz night.

And well done team 1!! Lingz, although we were empty on our head most of the time, we manage to lose to them by just 3 points.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 15, 2005)

Right the quiz is in the first post of Ichigo FC if anyone wants to have a go.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 15, 2005)

Damn spamed up Divisions thread, a had to read 21 pages of almost pure spam! Ahhhh, my eyes hurt now.

Anyways glad to be back ya'll, and yeah that drawin, hella cool, thats way better then tryin to draw a realistic one on discription only. Hahaha, my design was hella cool! Good job once again Sasu.

Damn that quiz looks like it was pretty hot, too bad i missed it, Ill cheack it out in the FC though, oh yeah and Im loggin in to IRC now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Himura! Sorry I don't know either, and it's just gone 6 am so I'm not gonna try and find out. But I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

Uhhh I dont know, I dont have the manga on my computer, post up a picture of the scene and Ill tell you what it says.


----------



## Kev (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is the chapter page...



I'm thinking it was Toujo


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

That would be Satsuki.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow blue, very good. Yes that is indeed Kitaaoji's name writen in kanji.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Not really that impressive. All I did was look up their names which is said at the beginning of each volume.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

Lol, oh really, they have that in the yanime scans. Oh yeah now I remember on that black page, where they give a sort of summary of the manga so far too right. They had the japanese names there too, oh I dont remember.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

And hey blue by the way, isnt it a bit late over there in the UK, even for you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Actually no it's pretty early. 7:30 am.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh so you actualy went to bed early for a change, lol, oh ok, I thought you hadnt slept yet. Anyways Ive got to go to bed here to in a little bit, 11:45 here.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't be silly, I haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

ha.........Ahahahahah, oh man i shoulda figured, anyways so what do you do when you stay up this late, what are you doin now?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmmmm anything really. I hate sleep so I don't find it hard to stay up. Watch anime, listen to music, read. Whatever really.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That would be Satsuki.



It's fate isn't it, he is supposed to end up with Satsuki : 
BTW, I'm trying to join the Satsuki FC... but it's not very active, I want to be an official member damn it!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 16, 2005)

So I caught the forum at a empty time eh?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 16, 2005)

Me be right here, Lingz


----------



## Lingz (Oct 16, 2005)

Ahh cool, are you in the IRC channel aswel?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 16, 2005)

not now, but I'll join it


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

So as a quick poll of Yanime readers, which of the following do you think will happen:

1. Manaka will stay with Nishino to the end
2. Manaka will break up with Nishino next volume and get with Toujou
3. Manaka will break up with Nishino at some point and in the final few chapters will get with Toujou
4. Manaka will end up with someone else (state who)
5. Manaka will end up alone.

For me it's number 3.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 16, 2005)

Tempted to say number 5 actually, but number 3 is appealing too


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd have to go with #1 because Manaka hasn't really cared about Toujo as much for a while now. Idk really hard call.

that or he gets together with komiyama


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

I really hope it isn't number 5 that would spoil the series.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 16, 2005)

3 or 4  I think 3 is highest chance. But he wont end up alone since satsuki will take him if noone else does


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 16, 2005)

Am I allow to vote?

When is the next debate/quiz gonna take place? (Need to get prepare for the quiz if there gonna be one more)


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry Hero, you know the answer.

We haven't got another quiz planned at the moment. Next debate will probably be sometime next weekend. But definately not Saturday.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, the same happen to me!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

see edited post!

To add to that, it is very likely a quiz will happen. Just not sure when.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmmm tell you what people, Would you guys like a Quiz on Wednesday night, I'm prepared to make up 20-25 questions for you guys and do the same thing


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 16, 2005)

I have no problems with it, quiz will be fun to do. But we need enough people


----------



## Lingz (Oct 16, 2005)

Wednesday?? Abit random

I think I might have a chance of missing that if it's a wednesday.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure another quiz would be cool, I wanna see what was so fun.

Oh yeah and to your 123 question back there blue, Ill tell you what I always thought was gonna happen, not sayin it wont either, number 3.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 16, 2005)

Lingz, was just saying wednesday as a random day, whatever day is most convinent minus saturday of course


----------



## Kev (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmm can anyone recall events that happened between Manaka and Nishino and ones that happened between Manaka and Toujo? I need to convince my friend and myself about something. 


*Spoiler*: _Nishino_ 




- Pull up Confession
- House/Panty Thief
- Cell Phone
- Protect from 2 guys
- Break up
- Protect/Try to get fanclub away
- Swimming Lessons
- Lake of Lovers
- Movie Making
- Temple arc
- Embracement
- 3 days spent with Nishino
- Middle School: Beds
- Double Date: Ferris Wheel
- Pull up Confession



(May not be in proper order of events)

*Spoiler*: _Toujo_ 




- First encounter: Strawberry Panties
- Studying
- Entering Izu high to make movies with Manaka
- Movie Making
- Supplies room
- Cabin: Warming each other up
- Behind the Door Confession



(May not be in proper order of events)
That's all I can really think of right now. The events I wrote down go up to chapter 152 I believe. 

Corrections, add-ons, and chronological order would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

Uhhhhh wow you sure ask for random things Kev.

Anyways I think you got most of it right there but I havent read it in a year, so not the right person to be asking. What the hell are you trying to do with this anyways?


----------



## dark_himura (Oct 17, 2005)

thats a pretty good list Kev. =)

i think im gonna go to IRC now, maybe well find the answers you seek there. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry Himura I was away when you came on. But definately come on again!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll work on events for you kev, just the thing i need to do


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

That's cool. You're right on the spot, anime is terrible compared to the manga, it really is


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

never even watched the anime but i'm sticking to the manga only and for good reason


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow lingz you managed to convince someone H&C is good. All your work paid off.



			
				Ainsin said:
			
		

> I've read YAnime's release of Volume 17, and I thought it was great (as usual). I also watched the 4th OVA of Ichigo, and I thought it was utter crap.


 
Lol, said exactly as it is.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

> never even watched the anime but i'm sticking to the manga only and for good reason



Lol, good decision! Trust me, you're not missing out on a single bit


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

When have I ever made a bad descision, i'm an example of pure perfection, okay thats one huge lie but it made me chuckle at how false it is :rofl


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Oh yeah, I HUGE thank you to however recommended me Honey And Clover. What a fantastic anime! I loved it! I have to find the manga and soundtrack now


Wow, Id never thought Id ever hear that sentence from anyone but lingz, lol. Well looks like you finaly managed to succsesfully brainwash someone lingy, Good job!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Lol lol, did I reccomend it or did you wu?

Ainsin, you're welcome! (If it was me who reccomended it) Make sure you spread the H&C love


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

while your here wu, what day would you be available for a quiz, i'm creating the questions now, i just wanna know what day everyone is available


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Lol lol, did I reccomend it or did you wu?


I think that one was you, lol



> while your here wu, what day would you be available for a quiz, i'm creating the questions now, i just wanna know what day everyone is available


Uhhhh I think most days are good for me, just the hours is whats important, anything between UK time, 4pm to 6am is good for me.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm, H%C sounds interesting, got to dl it  (though i'll watch suzuka first, mind you) oh, and hi Ainsin, haven't seen you around here (being the utter nooblet I'am  ) anyway, good thing you have internet now  

PS and guys, don't go and overuse quizzys now, ne?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

> PS and guys, don't go and overuse quizzys now, ne?


Won't happen, its just my way of saying sorry that I wont be able to do anything on saturday night, plus i wanna test you guys , okay how about friday 9pm?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Masa, definitely download it (YES, it's LINGZ AGAIN!)

One of the best animes I've seen 

@Sasu, friday 9pm is fine with me


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Won't happen, its just my way of saying sorry that I wont be able to do anything on saturday night, plus i wanna test you guys , okay how about friday 9pm?


Cool sounds good to me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Hmmm, H%C sounds interesting, got to dl it


Lol "interesting" is not the word Id use to describe it, if anything its slow and touching, but interesting it is not, its a lot closer to the word dull.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

Excellent, i'd say blue would be fine with that, what about you masa?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Suzuka is good, I really liked last episode.

Don't worry I have already said that the quizzes will not be regular.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah Suzuka will catch your interest a lot more, although its still no Ichigo.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought you said you prefered Suzuka?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> I thought you said you prefered Suzuka?


No now that I look at it, its just another generic romance story, a good one but not a masterpeice. I was too caught up in my hatred for Manaka when I said that, manaka aside ichigo is still a great orignal manga.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Which do you guys prefer? Suzuka or Ichigo?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I think Suzuka is a more interesting character as I have said before. But I find it difficult to pick between them. I will tell you when they have both ended.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

I prefere Love Hina over them all, next for me would be Open Sesame then Ichigo in my list of romance mangas.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Love hina? Hmmm, are you talking about anime or manga?

Blue, I think the characters are interesting in Ichigo aswel, just Nishino alone pwns any and every character in Suzuka.

IMO, although Suzuka started out similar to Ichigo, it seems to be slowly drifting into another direction.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 17, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Masa, definitely download it (YES, it's LINGZ AGAIN!)
> 
> One of the best animes I've seen
> 
> @Sasu, friday 9pm is fine with me


sorry if this was posted recently, but what kind of stuff is in this?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I like the characters of Ichigo, especially Nishino. 

Love Hina, Ichigo and Suzuka I find difficult to compare. Because yes they of the same genre but they are all very different.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

> sorry if this was posted recently, but what kind of stuff is in this?



What do you mean?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 17, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Excellent, i'd say blue would be fine with that, what about you masa?


Friday you say?... I will have a hard time all weekend, but I will do what I can, I don't want to miss it     and about H&C, I don't know anything bout it, BUT since lingz like Ichigo, Mai HiME and the serious non-mecha part of FMP (read same taste as me), I think it just might be good


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Love hina? Hmmm, are you talking about anime or manga?


 Manga of course, but when it comes down to it, I even like the love hina anime more then I like most of the Romance mangas or animes out there.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah although Love Hina is nothing on the manga. It is still good, I still have it on DVD.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

> Manga of course, but when it comes down to it, I even like the love hina anime more then I like most of the Romance mangas or animes out there



I don't know, I just can't take Love Hina seriously as the harem-ness is too much for me and it seems to be rather silly most of the times.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> and about H&C, I don't know anything bout it, BUT since lingz like Ichigo, Mai HiME and the serious non-mecha part of FMP (read same taste as me), I think it just might be good


I like Ichigo, I like Mai Hime and FMP more then Lingz does, but then again you might like it, I dont know, but Suzuka is better in my opinion.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I don't know, I just can't take Love Hina seriously as the harem-ness is too much for me and it seems to be rather silly most of the times.


 
It's not supposed to be serious. It's just good fun


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

> I like Ichigo, I like Mai Hime and FMP more then Lingz does, but then again you might like it, I dont know, but Suzuka is better in my opinion.



Can't deny that you like Mai Hime and FMP more than me, but how do you know you like Ichigo more than me? Plus FMP2 was really cool for me


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Yeah although Love Hina is nothing on the manga. It is still good, I still have it on DVD.


 Yup agreed



> I don't know, I just can't take Love Hina seriously as the harem-ness is too much for me and it seems to be rather silly most of the times.


Harem-ness??? Theres way more harem in Ichigo, in Love Hina you know who hes gonna end up with, and most of the other girls dont even like him, not like in Ichigo where everybody falls for him.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Can't deny that you like Mai Hime and FMP more than me, but how do you know you like Ichigo more than me? Plus FMP2 was really cool for me


No no read it again, I said I only like Mai and FMP more then you, not Ichigo.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, the comma explains it all, my bad.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 17, 2005)

> I like Ichigo, I like Mai Hime and FMP more then Lingz does, but then again you might like it, I dont know, but Suzuka is better in my opinion.



I said I will look on Suzuka first, didn't I : 
but after reading this: 



> Blue, I think the characters are interesting in Ichigo aswel, just Nishino alone pwns any and every character in Suzuka.


I'm geting worried.. since nishino totally sucks :rofl :rofl


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

> I'm geting worried.. since nishino totally sucks



Don't make me start on the NISHINO PWNS SATSUKI fact!


Where were we...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah watch Suzuka first it's better than H&C.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Oh yeah, the comma explains it all, my bad.


Cool cool no prob



> I said I will look on Suzuka first, didn't I :


 Yeah you did, im just saying thats Suzuka was better for me, not that you arent gonna watch it.



> but after reading this:
> I'm geting worried.. since nishino totally sucks :rofl :rofl


Hahahaha, why do you hate her so much?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 17, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Don't make me start on the NISHINO PWNS SATSUKI fact!
> 
> 
> Where were we...


No time for me to argue tonight, its over midnight here and I have to go to school tomorrow, swedish test and stoofies....
BTW, since I don't like nishino, and she pwns all chars in suzuka (if I'm gonna trust you on this one) I'm getting worried, but I'll see it anyway. (maybe one of them is more satsuki like, which explains why you think nishino is better than all of them)

Got to sleep now, see ya guys tomorrow (don't know if this post made any sense, but what the hell!)


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, ok then, night Masa


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 17, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> No time for me to argue tonight, its over midnight here and I have to go to school tomorrow, swedish test and stoofies....
> BTW, since I don't like nishino, and she pwns all chars in suzuka (if I'm gonna trust you on this one) I'm getting worried, but I'll see it anyway. (maybe one of them is more satsuki like, which explains why you think nishino is better than all of them)
> 
> Got to sleep now, see ya guys tomorrow (don't know if this post made any sense, but what the hell!)


SUCH A DIEHARD SATSUKI FAN! that is commendable. :amazed 
Rep because I feel like it!!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh yeah the characters in Suzuka are nothing like Nishino, in fact my favorite one Miki, some people think she?s like Satsuki.
Later Mas

Wow genjo thats a triple post, dont think Ive ever seen that, delete em though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

None of them is that like Satsuki actually.

Anyway back to Ichigo guys. Oh and apparently SasuRyu's quiz is harder than mine. That should be fun.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 17, 2005)

lol. how the hell did that happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

You clicked the button three times.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, she is I think.

I think in personality:
Miki resembles Satsuki, _just not as "open" as Satsuki_
Toujo resembles Honoka, _just that Honoka is more "daring"_
Nishino resembles Suzuka, _Suzuka is more ignorant and Nishino is tons more cute_

That's just how I see the three girls from the two different manga/anime


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah when it freezes up just chill, or exit and repost, but dont go nuts on the button


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool, a harder quiz then 
Throw it to me Sasu !


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> I think in personality:
> Miki resembles Satsuki, _just not as "open" as Satsuki_
> Toujo resembles Honoka, _just that Honoka is more "daring"_
> Nishino resembles Suzuka, _Suzuka is more ignorant and Nishino is tons more cute_


Oh come on man, its not supposed to be like Ichigo, your not supposed to relate or compare each character from Ichigo to them??? No wonder you dont like it as much.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Eh? i was just comparing in my 2 cents, think what you like


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Eh? i was just comparing in my 2 cents, think what you like


As long as you dont do that when you try a new anime or manga, its a new peice of work its supposed to be taken as that with a clean slate and no comparisions, my bad if I sounded like I was taken a shot at you, i just see people do that all the time and they end up tearing down great animes or mangas all because it seems like a differnet manga that they liked better.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Erm, you are directly shooting at me...

But think what you like


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

> Erm, you are directly shooting at me...
> 
> But think what you like


 Uhhh dude you need to calm down and stop trying to think I wanna fight with you, I am not, I think I already explained that.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm calm, don't worry.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't really think they are alike. Honoka is way more daring and open about her feelings for instance.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

*throws the ichigo dictionary at lingz* you asked for it...


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

When did I ask for that? 

Anyway, back to Ichigo I think!


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 17, 2005)

you said throw a harder quiz at you, as i havent done the quiz i thought i'd throw a dictionary of ichigoness at you, fair i believe


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Lol, I'll wait till friday


----------



## SSJKrillin (Oct 17, 2005)

oi about ichigo.
can someone tell me who manaka ends up chosing? im guessin Aya (seems kinda obvious). Im at the point where he tells Satsuki that he cant accept his bday gift. Im kinda pissed with the manga caus Satsuki was the best, so im kinda looking for where the managas going.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 17, 2005)

This is for Yanime releases, which is only up to chapter 152. Check the other Ichigo discussion thread to find that out.


----------



## Yume Neeban (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey where can i download this/


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 17, 2005)

Right here


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 18, 2005)

SSJKrillin said:
			
		

> oi about ichigo.
> Im kinda pissed with the manga caus Satsuki was the best, so im kinda looking for where the managas going.


Hell yeah Satsuki is the best , and btw never give up, he just might end up with her!

PS  As I guessed before, Sasus is going to be harder (don't say I didn't say it, lingz)


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 18, 2005)

SSJKrillin said:
			
		

> oi about ichigo.
> can someone tell me who manaka ends up chosing? im guessin Aya (seems kinda obvious). Im at the point where he tells Satsuki that he cant accept his bday gift. Im kinda pissed with the manga caus Satsuki was the best, so im kinda looking for where the managas going.


I know right? the gift is so awesome too.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm not that mean that my questuons will be unanswerable, however, i do have a plan


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 18, 2005)

I will do my best to battle your quiz, sasu!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 18, 2005)

A plan? How can you have a plan forming a quiz?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 18, 2005)

> PS As I guessed before, Sasus is going to be harder (don't say I didn't say it, lingz)



Yeah, I've never underestimated it in the first place


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> A plan? How can you have a plan forming a quiz?



A gameplan, well basically what area's i'll be asking questions on, kinda taken the wind outta my sails now


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 18, 2005)

Ah I see, hmmm I might do a bit of revision in certain areas then.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 18, 2005)

> Ah I see, hmmm I might do a bit of revision in certain areas then.



It's abit hard to revise though, no idea which part we are going to be tested on. I guess rereading the manga could be helpful though!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 18, 2005)

Man you guys are really gonnin all out for this quiz thing huh? lol, I read the manga over a year ago, on top of that my horrible memory, I lazly tired the old quiz and i got 6 questions right, you guys are gonna burn me.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 18, 2005)

Wu, I managed to do alright with Hero last time, you'll be fine. It's just abit of fun really, and you'll have a teamate aswel


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 18, 2005)

do that wu, reread the manga and show us what you got!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 18, 2005)

Lol hopefully, a team would be cool though.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 18, 2005)

Think it will be 2 in every team again, think thats the most balanced. (though sasu decides I think, it's his quiz)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 18, 2005)

> do that wu, reread the manga and show us what you got!


Hahahaha re-read the manga??? You got to be kindin me? lol I dont have time to tie my shoes laces right now let alone read a hole manga over!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 18, 2005)

> Think it will be 2 in every team again, think thats the most balanced. (though sasu decides I think, it's his quiz)


Cool, thats fun then, but Im gonna try it either way, so dont trip


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 18, 2005)

Same rules apply as with blue's quiz, it's a tried and tested method that I couldn't fault so we'll stick with the same, except i'll be the quizmaster, full list of rules will be provided of course, that just means any changes i do decide to make will be highlighted and presented to the contestants


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmm, nothing much went down here today, just som normal talk, anyway I'm going to sleep now guys, hope my comp gets totally fixed some day.. and that I can see the debate and take part in the quiz


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tisk Tisk Tisk* Not one post from yesterday? What happened to all my Ichigo Fans? Maybe you've all been in that damn IRC channel and your forgeting about the good old disscuss thread, ahhhhh anyways make sure you guys dont let this place die.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's what I'm still thinking about...

spoiler from end of series


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still *(@#$(*& pissed that Manaka ended up with Nishino instead of Toujo.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> *Tisk Tisk Tisk* Not one post from yesterday? What happened to all my Ichigo Fans? Maybe you've all been in that damn IRC channel and your forgeting about the good old disscuss thread, ahhhhh anyways make sure you guys dont let this place die.



sorry sorry, was in school all the time :sad  but I will join the IRC now, and maybe write some stuff here.. dunno bout that.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> TiRMcDoHL if you wanna talk about the end of the series there is another thread for that.



he asked why there was no discussion about ichigo in this thread, i stated that im not partacing cause of that reason, which I gave plenty of spoiler notice just to state my point.  I didn't plan on arguing about it in here I was merely stating why I wasn't posting in here, and I already posted my feelings in the other thread last week lol.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 20, 2005)

> sorry sorry, was in school all the time :sad but I will join the IRC now, and maybe write some stuff here.. dunno bout that.


Ha! I knew it, that IRC channels spoiling you guys.



> he asked why there was no discussion about ichigo in this thread, i stated that im not partacing cause of that reason, which I gave plenty of spoiler notice just to state my point. I didn't plan on arguing about it in here I was merely stating why I wasn't posting in here, and I already posted my feelings in the other thread last week lol.


Oh you were referring to my question, didnt know either. 
*Spoiler*: _To TiRMcDoHL_ 



LOL your still mad about that, thats why your not posting, lol ahhh man.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 20, 2005)

> *Tisk Tisk Tisk* Not one post from yesterday? What happened to all my Ichigo Fans? Maybe you've all been in that damn IRC channel and your forgeting about the good old disscuss thread, ahhhhh anyways make sure you guys dont let this place die.





> Ha! I knew it, that IRC channels spoiling you guys



You're part of the channel aswel you know. In fact, you're a mod. on the channel :\


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 20, 2005)

> You're part of the channel aswel you know. In fact, you're a mod. on the channel :\


What’s with the slanted face, I know that, I just haven’t had anytime much to go on there, and I was just playing a little jealous, you have time and I don’t, you get it?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 20, 2005)

> you have time and I don’t


If you don't have time, you won't be on NF. 



> What’s with the slanted face


What's wrong with the slanted face?



> you get it?


Yes.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 20, 2005)

> If you don't have time, you won't be on NF.


I said I dont have much time, not enough to go on there.



> What's wrong with the slanted face?


Nothings wrong with it, I said "whats with it", and explained what I did.

And why the hell are you picking apart my post?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

Calm down guys. and wu, you can always Idle the channel, even if you don't have time to actually wtire something  and the reason the thread is a little inactive is because we don't have so much to say about Ichigo at the moment, just wait til the after the debate and when a new vol comes out.. so we get stuff to discuss


----------



## Lingz (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm calm. Just not in the best of moods today. Sorry if I sounded argumentative.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 20, 2005)

> and wu, you can always Idle the channel, even if you don't have time to actually wtire something  and the reason the thread is a little inactive is because we don't have so much to say about Ichigo at the moment, just wait til the after the debate and when a new vol comes out.. so we get stuff to discuss


Yeah I could do that, but I dont really feel like it right now, maybe later, what are you guys active in there right now or something?
Dude, I was joking about nobody being in here okay? I dont care.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

the thing bout thread not being active was not directed at you, but on anyone reading, aight? sorry for making it sound like I was directing it at you.
hmm the IRC is semi-active, we talk alittle, then noone says anything for quite a while (rinse and repeat).


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

I hardly have the time usually and last night something went slightly wrong so i didn't wanna be on here, anyway IRC does seem more practical for some things, however to resolve this debate i'll think of many different topics for the half term to discuss in the thread, hope this settles the current situation


----------



## Lingz (Oct 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I hardly have the time usually and last night something went slightly wrong so i didn't wanna be on here, anyway IRC does seem more practical for some things, however to resolve this debate i'll think of many different topics for the half term to discuss in the thread, hope this settles the current situation



Ah, thanks in advance for the hard work 

Yeah, we won't neglect the thread even if we have an IRC channel, all the debate goes on in here and such.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks in advance for the hard work
> 
> Yeah, we won't neglect the thread even if we have an IRC channel, all the debate goes on in here and such.



Not a problem, just doing my bit for the Ichigo community, serveral idea's planned which will need to be put into action soon, currently starting to make signitures so maybe one day i'll be able to make people some nice siggys, avy's i'm getting quite good at, and also school work must be fitted into the busy week, however gotta keep this thread going at all costs


----------



## Lingz (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'm trying to pratice Photoshop aswel, damn, it's too complicated though.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

Hehe, I'm also learning PS, though I'm not good at all at it yet... and to make things worse all tutorials is in english, so the menues and stuff doesnt fit with what I'm using...
Looking forward to some nice sigs and avys, sasu


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

1st attempt at a siggy ever, kinda lame but maybe I might just get better


----------



## Lingz (Oct 20, 2005)

That's actually pretty good. 
I like the text. You can make background using brushes and strokes and stuff.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeh i know, just found that and was like hmmm, seems amusing, thanks for the thumbs up man, really a boost


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

It does look good, I like that style sasu, keep up the good work


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks again Masa, your continued support is most gratefully recieved, maybe i'll make you a siggy one day


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

That would be awesome sasu, I'll take one anyday   though I don't know what i'll want in it :S


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

just post some render's and i'll give it a go, doing ichigo siggys atm so gotta have some good pictures


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 20, 2005)

Some nice sig with satsuki would be hot   but I'll look for a pic (of something other than satsuki maybe) and if I find a good one, I'll send/upload it and maybe you could give it a shot


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice SasuRyu, keep going. PS is the sort of thing you just need practice in.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 20, 2005)

Just send us the pic you want and i'll do you a siggy, same for anyone in the thread, i'll attempt to do a siggy i should say, avy's shouldnt be a problem though


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 20, 2005)

Right so quiz is tomorrow night (Friday) 9 pm UK time. To find out what time that is for you click


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah nice first job with the sig Sasu, you just need a background, a boarder and and it would be set, everything else looks good, nice and clean.



> Right so quiz is tomorrow night (Friday) 9 pm UK time. To find out what time that is for you click here


Oooooo, 1pm? Thats a little tight for me, but Ill try my best to make it though.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

My my writing questions is really harder than I thought it would be, credit to blue who made it look easy, i've been going for an hour and only managed to get 4 questions ing


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> My my writing questions is really harder than I thought it would be, credit to blue who made it look easy, i've been going for an hour and only managed to get 4 questions



Take your time man, theres no rush


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

5 stupid questions *starts to panic* i end up reading the manga and getting so into it that i forget i'm supposed to be making questions


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmm, well you don't always have to ask uber special questions, you can always ask the more obvious questions. They can be challenging aswel.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 21, 2005)

Okay just installed Photoshop yesterday and made my very first sig ever! Well I tried out Gimp a couple times but got no where, so this is my first real attempt at a whole sig. Tell me what you guys think.



I made it for the Misuzu FC to try and get some more members, the picture was colored by Narzhul, Its kinda simple but I worked for hella long just to get that far, since it was my first time in PS as well.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

Very very nice Wu, much better than my pathetic attempts for sure, looking forward to seeing more of your work, just making up the 10th question now so everything should be okay, won't be as good as blue's though, once again nice work there Wu


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 21, 2005)

> Very very nice Wu, much better than my pathetic attempts for sure, looking forward to seeing more of your work, just making up the 10th question now so everything should be okay, won't be as good as blue's though, once again nice work there Wu


Lol, thanks Sasu, but no way, yours was good too, I just made a few shapes and lines in the background of the pic that Narzhul colored, It would be nothing without the great job he did.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

Even so a great job done by you, i hope i can become as good as someone like Norb,  adding a really obscure question now


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks man, yup that'd be awsome, to be as good as them, maybe one day huh.


----------



## TGC (Oct 21, 2005)

dont worry soon you will be as great as me *points to sig* SasuRyu..........lol...joking thats a good sig though nice first try ....


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 21, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Very very nice Wu, much better than my pathetic attempts for sure, looking forward to seeing more of your work, just making up the 10th question now so everything should be okay, won't be as good as blue's though, once again nice work there Wu


 
The way I complied mine was to generally just flick through the manga and find stuff that I could create into a question.

Nice sig Wu.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

Love the stock you used for your siggy TGC, got it as my phones background, up to question 18 now, some really nice ones in there i think at least


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice work Wu, far better than my first try. 

How's the questions getting on Sasu?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

*Rules for the upcoming quiz:
There will be two teams, size of teams will vary depending on the amount of participents

Correct Answers will gain two points

Some questions may require more than one answer or a longer explaination to attain full points

No cheating is allowed (unless your that obsessed over a lil fun )

Marks will be counted at the end and the winning group will be announced in this thread*

Lastly I hope you all have fun with the quiz, and sorry if some of the questions are worded badly, or the questions are too hard, this is my first time doing something like this and i'm quite nervous, so hope you all enjoy

Quizmaster for the night: SasuRyu


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 21, 2005)

Ichigo quiz will start very soon in the IRC channel. Anyone wanting to join needs to be there in the next 10 minutes. Instructions on how to get into the Ichigo IRC channel are in the first post of the fanclub. Link for that is in my sig.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 21, 2005)

Yoo, I just got my SATA drive running, need IRC, can anyone send a link (sysreset or something)

/Masahiro, with working SATA drive


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

Cool man. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 21, 2005)

for mirc masa. Sysreset ask lingz


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 21, 2005)

Coming as fast as I can


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

@Masa, yeah, refer to this post.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you lingz, I'm in


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 21, 2005)

The 2nd Ichigo quiz to take place on IRC was a sucess and i hope everone had a fun time, scores were collected in and are as follows
Team A: 20 points (Lingz and Hero)
Team B: 35 points (Wu and Saka)
Team C: 19 points (Blue and Masa)
I'd like to congratulate everyone who took part and gave it their all, i hope it was a fun night and i enjoyed being the quizmaster, until next time, happy reading people


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

Great quiz, really was. 

Congrats team 3 and well done team 2 and Hero!


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 21, 2005)

It looks like we have improved us Lingz We got one rank up!! Last time we lost....

And yeah, everyone had fun!! I must say that your question was harder than Blue's.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 21, 2005)

even though wu and saka whopped our asses, the score doesn't matter and we had a really great time. Really funny being on same team as blue    Congrats to all who participated, and thanks for a good time.

/Masahiro


----------



## Lingz (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, we have undoubtly improved. Just a few more quizes and we would be a dangerous pair !

Hehe, just joking. But was great pairing with you again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 21, 2005)

Cheers SasuRyu, next quiz won't be for a while guys.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 21, 2005)

Yup thats right, we mopped it up with ya'll, aint nobody got nothing Team 2.

Nah Im just playing, it was hella fun *Rep* to Sasu for making this kickass quiz, and *Reps* to my teammate Saka, who won it for us.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

Had permission from SasuRyu to colour in his amazing picture of us, so I have attempted to colour it in.

Here

Er, it's only my second attempt of colouring using adobe so bare with it! 


*Spoiler*: _ To SasuRyu_ 



 - sorry, couldnt meet up with you today 'cos I couldnt come in contact with you all today and didnt have your phone number. Anyhow, hope you had fun.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 22, 2005)

that's actually pretty awesome 
and only the second time in PS? Very cool


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Ah man that's awesome, nicely done.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 22, 2005)

Awsome Lingz, however the sword handle is purple, not yellow.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.

@Hero, Sorry about the sword, I'll fix it sometime. Havent played Zelda before you see!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 22, 2005)

Hehe colours aren't that important. It looks good. You changed your name then?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

Lol, yeah I suppose.

Yeah, changed my name, somehow, it seemed to look abit silly before. Is it any better now?

Anyway, it's been so quite in here today, only me and Sakato in the IRC channel aswel. Was trying to wait for Sasu and sort out today but he probably left by the time I came on the internet, and it's rare to not see you on aswel all day.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 22, 2005)

That's cos I have been with my girlfriend all day. I agree your name is better this way.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job on the coloring Lingz(and yeah Lingz is a better name) Definatly supreme work for only having colored twice before.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks wu 

Anyway, how did you think the quiz last night compares to the debates?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 22, 2005)

> Thanks wu
> 
> Anyway, how did you think the quiz last night compares to the debates?


It was good, it was good, I really like the part about having a team member and secrect channles and such. But the quiz it self will run out of gas soon, so we cant over use that. If there was some way we could apply the team aspect I mentioned a little more to the debates it would be great.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

> It was good, it was good, I really like the part about having a team member and secrect channles and such. But the quiz it self will run out of gas soon, so we cant over use that. If there was some way we could apply the team aspect I mentioned a little more to the debates it would be great.



Yeah, I agree. 
How does having a quiz about other subjects sound? It's in the IRC channel so we dosent neccesarily need to be Ichigo. A Naruto or Bleach quiz should be fun?

Team debate? Yeah, we thought of that, but it could become very confusing and such, but then again, we are already in teams arent we? Just solo debating at the moment.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 22, 2005)

> Yeah, I agree.
> How does having a quiz about other subjects sound? It's in the IRC channel so we dosent neccesarily need to be Ichigo. A Naruto or Bleach quiz should be fun?


Ahh, I supose that would be cool, but with quizes certian people are at a disadvatange and they take a hell of a lot of work to make, just ask blue or sasu.



> Team debate? Yeah, we thought of that, but it could become very confusing and such, but then again, we are already in teams arent we? Just solo debating at the moment.


Yeah thats why Im saying, if there was some way. Ooooooo, I got an idea, maybe one debater from each side right, like before, but with the debaters whole team(or as many that can be there) in a IRC channel with him to give him ideas or tell him what to say or whatever right. That way its a team debate but with only one representative. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

> Ahh, I supose that would be cool, but with quizes certian people are at a disadvatange and they take a hell of a lot of work to make, just ask blue or sasu.



Hmm, don't worry man. I will take up the next quiz if it will happen. I'll give all you Narutotards a fun quiz 



> Yeah thats why Im saying, if there was some way. Ooooooo, I got an idea, maybe one debater from each side right, like before, but with the debaters whole team(or as many that can be there) in a IRC channel with him to give him ideas or tell him what to say or whatever right. That way its a team debate but with only one representative.
> What do you guys think?



That's a great idea Wu! That might just work, we can stick with Team 1 and Team 2 as we have already. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 22, 2005)

> Hmm, don't worry man. I will take up the next quiz if it will happen. I'll give all you Narutotards a fun quiz


Okay yeah a quiz is a still cool if someone dosent mind making em. That way we have more events for the Ichigo thread to do, so we dont get bored with one.



> That's a great idea Wu! That might just work, we can stick with Team 1 and Team 2 as we have already. Sounds good to me.


Yeah yeah exactly, we'll still have single debates but we'll have this on a different day, for some variety.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm well this post might end up being a long one, firstly very nice colouring on the picture, really did give it some umph if you know what i mean, i'll be colouring manually so hero the master sword will be in full glory  secondly yup your name looks better that way Lingz, and don't worry about not meeting me, was very very hectic and downright violent last night, be up in nottingham for about 3 days next year for the playoff's so thats a better time, quizes are certainly hard to make, pretty time consuming too however i like the idea of alternating between Bleach, Naruto and Ichigo while at the same time keeping Ichigo as the centre (well it is the Ichigo thread after all ) i'll be happy to provide a bleachtard quiz at some point or other, though i think that should be done after Masa catches up with us to be fair on him, and blue for that matter, maybe we call alternate between quizes and debates, but say  2 weeks of debates and then a quiz on the 3rd week, something along those lines


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 23, 2005)

I think at most we should hold a quiz every month because otherwise it will get dull. Remember we need at least 5 people to do it.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

@Sasu Ah that's fine then, how was the match anyway? And the 3 day trip of yours could be a good chance of meeting this random dude here up 
Anyway, look forward to your coloured version of the pic!

@Blue A month a quiz sounds about right.

So have we got a date for Sasu and Saka's debate then?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, the quiz thing sound great. Bleach, that would spoil me alot 'cause I not following the manga.  

And when is this long waited debate between Sasu and Saka gonna be?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 23, 2005)

yeh thats something i'd like to know, and hero i can do anime only quizes, might be hillarious then coz i get to watch bleach


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

Well the debate is Sasu and Saka, so we just need to fit in with whenever they are free?

Sasu and Saka, when will be the best days for you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Well I think holding it on a Friday/Saturday is best. So can you guys make then?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah I thought it was supposed to be yesterday, saturday? Did you guys just forget about it or something? We need to get this damn thing done already, nobody else can debate. Do it sooner this week, dont wait till saturday again.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

> Yeah I thought it was supposed to be yesterday, saturday? Did you guys just forget about it or something? We need to get this damn thing done already, nobody else can debate. Do it sooner this week, dont wait till saturday again.



We didnt forget about it, just that Sasu couldnt make it yesterday since he had a hockey match to go to.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 23, 2005)

The problem with holding it on a weekday is it gets very late for those people in Scandanavia and we end up getting a poor turn out. If were gonna do it, do it properly.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

We can always make the debate slightly earlier. Say 8 or 9 would be good for everyone?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 23, 2005)

Im not saying not to do it properly, just get it on with already. Yeah make it earlier if ya need to, last time was to late anyways right?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

Ah we'll go with whatever suits the majority. I personally don't mind either 

Talk about addicted to photoshop, been making sigs and colouring today aswel, managed to make some Ichigo stuff.


*Spoiler*: _My first Nishino banner!_ 














*runs back into photoshop*


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, those pictures are totally beautifully cool!!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah very nice lingz.

Lol, I know the feeling, everytime I even see a cool sig now I gotta try it out, ahhh i hate that.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

Ah, thanks guys. Your appreciations are always very encouraging


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah there good,

Hahaha I just noticed the pic you colored is the one my old sig was made out of


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

Ah, yes it is. That's interesting.

It's been really quiet in here today aswel hasnt it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice work Lingz. I'll put the Toujou one in the FC.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmm well my next hockey match is Sunday I do believe so thats not a problem, Friday I have a party till 12 so can't make that, I'm such a busy guy  nicely coloured once again Lingz and love the siggys you made


----------



## Lingz (Oct 23, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Hmm well my next hockey match is Sunday I do believe so thats not a problem, Friday I have a party till 12 so can't make that, I'm such a busy guy  nicely coloured once again Lingz and love the siggys you made



Thanks 

 How about saturday then?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 23, 2005)

hmmm i'll have to check but at the moment seems like a good day yes


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey hey guys, just dropping by....been forever since i visited.....(i hate going on the internet throught the Uni library)..

Love the picture SasuRyu!  (heh, im the Misuzu Tard )


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah saturday is cool guys, my bad if I was soundin like an ass the other day about hurrying it up, I was just in a bit of a bad mood.

Sup Val, long time no see man, dont worry about it, just drop in here whenever you can.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, glad to see you Val! 

Wu, it's not Saturday now 'cos Sasu's busy that day. The temperary date for the debate is friday - 10PM UK time. Is that ok with you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Val, when you moving into your new place?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 24, 2005)

> Wu, it's not Saturday now 'cos Sasu's busy that day. The temperary date for the debate is friday - 10PM UK time. Is that ok with you?


Yup it should be.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Ah ok, cool then.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 24, 2005)

Done some more siggys, not great but getting better i think

A souped up version of the previous siggy, basic but does the job

Tried to be abit more daring with this siggy, again nothing too massive but hopefully a step in the right direction, be moving onto Ichigo siggys soon, testing with bleach because of the enormous amounts of render's i have at my disposal


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Good stuff SasuRyu. Your backgrounds hve improved alot from last time aswel.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 24, 2005)

Good job on jackin up the old sig, looks way better now.

And I like that new hitsu one, howd you do the dragon on there?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 24, 2005)

hehe thanks Lingz, the Hitsu one is only my 3rd and i feel alot more compitent in sig making, gonna do about 10 before i start for real though, never ever be as good as someone like SkriK

the way i did Hyourinmaru was pretty easy actually, i found the part in the manga where it appears and cut it out to use as a render, then once there i changed the colour variation, finally smudging the edges to give an overall better impression, thanks Wu aswell  your support is much appriciated


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Ah cool, another photoshopholic I see 

Yeah, I think I'll try and make a Ichigo banner for the FC when I think I'm good enough if blue dosent mind, I want to make an animated one since there arent any at the moment, but that won't happen till a long time 'cos I can barely do the basics at the mo.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 24, 2005)

> the way i did Hyourinmaru was pretty easy actually, i found the part in the manga where it appears and cut it out to use as a render, then once there i changed the colour variation, finally smudging the edges to give an overall better impression, thanks Wu aswell your support is much appriciated


Oh okay I see, yeah that really makes it look way better, if it was just hitsu text and a background it would be kinda boring, your starting to use some pro techniques, good job.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 24, 2005)

is that really a pro technique? wow can't believe i'm getting better


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 24, 2005)

> is that really a pro technique? wow can't believe i'm getting better


Yeah doing little easy things that make big huge improvements, using your head or imagaination.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 24, 2005)

got tonnes of imagination, gonna be making loads of siggys this half term so i can eventually make ones for myself and others in this thread for all their support


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, me too. We should all exchange ideas and tips as we are making them to improve ourselfs


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 24, 2005)

> Yeah, me too. We should all exchange ideas and tips as we are making them to improve ourselfs


Very good idea lingz, I was thinkin the same, thats why i asked about how to make the dragon, even though I knew it was something I should know already.

Yeah so everybody, whenever you make a new sig post it on here, that way we can all help each other.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 24, 2005)

the hitsu one looks the best, especially with the dragon pic intergrated into the center, very cool


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 24, 2005)

wow, nice job on the siggys Sasu, looks cool   Good luck on making siggys everyone who said they would do some (lingz, sasu and.. wu I think?) I'll try to make one myself, even though I'm quite the nooblet on PS :sad 
So, is the official date for the debate this friday then? Hope I can come this time too, and sorry for not being on so much this last weekend, was on a LAN, got the SATA working and I don't know what 

PS noticed you changeed avy lingz, didn't know it was you first :S

/Masahiro, trying to be active


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Lol, yes it's me 

Welcome back Masa, friday is just a temporary date, could be changed if it dosent suit people. Check back on the IRC channel's topic for latest updates and such 

@Wu, yeah, you too aswel, post all your new siggies and stuff


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeh everyone post any siggy attempt they do and we can evaulate and help each other improve, i think thats a brilliant idea


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Alright, here's my attempt in making a Suzuka banner.




Thoughts?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 24, 2005)

Guys as nice as the sigs are, this sort of stuff belongs in the fanclub.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 24, 2005)

Ah, sure man. Sorry about that.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 25, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hi Val, when you moving into your new place?



Uhg....No clue....at least another week.  Ive been sleeping on my friends floor for 2 weeks now....(but I hear it's good for your back...though I beg to differ)
*sigh* Life Kinda sucks right now...........

But I did win my boxing match....that's my silver lining.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah man well I hope you move into your new place soon. Out of interest, who thinks that Manaka only got with Nishino because he thought Toujou had a boyfriend?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't think that was the only reason, the thing with Nishino confessing moved him very much, and he was happy. But if Toujou didn't have a date, and asked Manaka that day, I think he would have gone with her. (poor satsuki being left out :sad )


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, I was expecting a few replies as I have been out all day. Guess this thread really is slowing down.

I think that it perhaps sped up the process of him getting back with Nishino, but I think it would have happened anyway.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, didnt really see the post. 

Well I think it was partly because of that, but undoubtly, he obviously likes Nishino just about as much as Toujo. But it did indeed speed up the process when he thought that Toujo had a boyfriend.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I agree. When she confessed he was gonna catch her up and basically say yes then


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree. When she confessed he was gonna catch her up and basically say yes then



wait what?  I just don't understand that comment based on the last couple of comments.

Apparently a spoiler, though then the last copule comments have to be as well:

*Spoiler*: __ 



You're saying Manaka was going to catch up to Toujou and say yes to her?  Hrmm, I only read it once but I seem to forget that and why he does not, I really should go back and reread it.




But maybe a little later cause I'm a tad depressed from watching the whole 'Kimi ga Nozomu Eien' series, but it was excellent.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Er...TiRMcDoHL, that post of yours sounds very spoilish to me. Please edit it or make sure you put it in a big spoilers tag. If you want to discuss the ending of Ichigo and such, go to this link.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Er...TiRMcDoHL, that post of yours sounds very spoilish to me. Please edit it or make sure you put it in a big spoilers tag. If you want to discuss the ending of Ichigo and such, go to this link.




How is it very spoilerish?  I know not to discuss the ending, I was asking a question about the post above mine, which is just as 'spoilerish' as my question.  It's not like I came out on this post and said the whole ending and this is (I think, coulda been someone else) the second time you've said my questions were spoilers when they are not.  Everyone's entitled to their opinion I guess though, and I edited my post at your request.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry man, I was the one that asked him if it was slightly spoilerish. We just don't want to know anything about the ending.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Sorry man, I was the one that asked him if it was slightly spoilerish. We just don't want to know anything about the ending.



roger, from now on i'll just talk about how much Toujou rocks in this thread!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Fair enough, but Nishino is better.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

> roger, from now on i'll just talk about how much Toujou rocks in this thread!



Toujou definitely does rock, but Nishino is better IMO .


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Toujo does not rock, Nishino for the win


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Toujo does not rock, Nishino for the win



Yes she does :nana

Just not quite as much as Nishino. Satsuki is pretty cool aswel


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

She does not rock, well i don't think so anyway, Satsuki is very kool indeed but Kozue is the 2nd best and we all know it


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Nooo she confessed to someone who has a girlfriend. Can't do that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

thank you blue for backing me up in this matter, Toujo should get with Amachi as punishment


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

Holy crap, too many likers for Nishino.

Where are my Toujou supporters?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Nah she's not THAT bad.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Nah.

Toujou > Kozue

Kozue is similar to Toujou, except more shy, has way too weird thoughts, and overall, not as cute.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> Toujou > Kozue
> 
> Kozue is similar to Toujou, except more shy, has way too weird thoughts, and overall, not as cute.



Man Lingz you sure do tell a good joke, you had me crying with laughter for a whole 2 mins non stop with that post   Kozue > Toujo anyday of the week/month/year/decade you get the idea


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Hell no.

Kozue is just meh with her weird thoughts.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

What's wrong with her weird thoughts, shows she has imagination *is still angry coz shes not on the new FC banner*


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm sure Toujou, Satsuki, and Nishino all had the same perverted thoughts, but they just weren't put into writing for us to read, so give me a break, you can't give Kozue too much flak for that, but you are right saying Tojou > Kozue.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Imagination? Damn, I'd rather have a girl with no imagination if that's the case.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to like Toujou, but after she confessed I don't. Also taking 3 years.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

TiRMcDoHL said:
			
		

> I'm sure Toujou, Satsuki, and Nishino all had the same perverted thoughts, but they just weren't put into writing for us to read, so give me a break, you can't give Kozue too much flak for that, but you are right saying Tojou > Kozue.



Give you a break? Meh

Satsuki might of had those thoughts, but you can't prove Nishino and Toujou have had, hence there is no real evidence.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

What Lingz meant to say was 


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Yes i was wrong, Kozue does indeed pwn Toujo


hehe


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I used to like Toujou, but after she confessed I don't. Also taking 3 years.



Taking three years? Hmm, well that's her personality. She's shy, and of 'course, naive. Is it really a negative fact about her to make you not like her?



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> What Lingz meant to say was
> 
> "Yes i was wrong, Kozue does indeed pwn Toujo"
> 
> hehe



I don't think so my friend


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh but i do think so my friend


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Yes Sasu I do agree with you that Toujo is mean and should be poked


 that was Lingz on IRC in a private conversation :rofl

Nishino has had thoughts like Kozue's becuase when they were in their old middle school's nurses office, Manaka was having thoughts like that and Nishino said, "I'm probably thinking the same thing as Junpei Kun" goooooo Nishino

all originally posted by Lingz quotes are completely false and are copyrighted by the SasuownsyoutbhRyuinc <3


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Nishino has had thoughts like Kozue's becuase when they were in their old middle school's nurses office, Manaka was having thoughts like that and Nishino said, "I'm probably thinking the same thing as Junpei Kun" goooooo Nishino



Ahh! I knew you would say that, but she was just thinking of simply expressing there love in the most advanced method, and not Kozue by thinking way too far and unrealistic thoughts which are somewhat filthy.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Ahh! I knew you would say that, but she was just thinking of simply expressing there love in the most advanced method, and not Kozue by thinking way too far and unrealistic thoughts which are somewhat filthy.



And I thought you'd say that, when it comes down to it, it's still "those" kind of thought's (almost becoming like "that" jutsu in Naruto )
Of course we will never have proof like with Kozue but it's the ecchi thoughts combined with her timid nature that make Kozue so appealing


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> And I thought you'd say that, when it comes down to it, it's still "those" kind of thought's (almost becoming like "that" jutsu in Naruto )
> *Of course we will never have proof like with Kozue *but it's the ecchi thoughts combined with her timid nature that make Kozue so appealing



Well there you go then! We have real evidence that Kozue is filled with ecchi thoughts, but you can't theoratically prove that the other girls have. _(except maybe Satsuki)_

Meh, I think this should solve all problems;
*Everyone is entitled to their own opinions*
:sweat


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Taking three years? Hmm, well that's her personality. She's shy, and of 'course, naive. Is it really a negative fact about her to make you not like her?


 
Yes it is, because how can you properly know someone if they won't even tell you how they feel.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz my friend, what rational 17 year old would never have any kind of ecchi thoughts at all? i'll leave it at that, oh yeh, how do you know that Nishino loved Manaka at that point? She didn't confess for about another year so you also have no proof that it was down to her love


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yes it is, because how can you properly know someone if they won't even tell you how they feel.



If you truthfully know someone, you will know how one feels without them telling you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

True friends tell you anyway.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Lingz my friend, what rational 17 year old would never have any kind of ecchi thoughts at all? i'll leave it at that, oh yeh, how do you know that Nishino loved Manaka at that point? She didn't confess for about another year so you also have no proof that it was down to her love


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> If you truthfully know someone, you will know how one feels without them telling you.



Really? I truthfully know Blue but I don't always know how he feels without him telling me, and same to my best friend of 7 years, and we're closer than brother's

*Edit* Classic moment and i love to clicky clicky, shame the middle school event happened about a year before that confession (I think *goes to check*)


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> True friends tell you anyway.



Not neccesarily, it depends who it is really. Someone like Toujo, although undoubtly being a true friend to Manaka, the personality of hers will never tell Manaka how she feels simply because she is too shy. But if Manaka was not as slow, then why couldnt he be the one to receive signals that she indeed likes him? Why is Toujo to be blamed?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Fine hold it back for a while, but three years? How can such a good friend keep it back so long?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Really? I truthfully know Blue but I don't always know how he feels without him telling me, and same to my best friend of 7 years, and we're closer than brother's
> 
> *Edit* Classic moment and i love to clicky clicky, shame the middle school event happened about a year before that confession (I think *goes to check*)



Meh, some people are unpredictable, but come on, Toujou is as predictable as a piece of pie! She's 2 dimensional and easy to see through.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Still waiting for the relevence of the posted chapter page, its 1 year after the event i was speaking off, when Nishino seemingly had no desire to confess to Manaka, an act of lust maybe?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Fine hold it back for a while, but three years? How can such a good friend keep it back so long?



Shouldnt Manaka be intelligent enough to of received enough signals during the three years to clarify that Toujou likes him? If he dosent, then why isnt he to be blamed?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

If Toujou was that predictable why did she have to confess now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Shouldnt Manaka be intelligent enough to of received enough signals during the three years to clarify that Toujou likes him? If he dosent, then why isnt he to be blamed?



come on Lingz we know how clueless Manaka is, especially with girls, how can you expect him to understand what Toujo is thinking, yes some of the blame lies with him, do you think you'd be able to tell if someone liked you or not, all the time when you have 2 other girls who you think may like you, put yourself in his shoes my friend


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> *Edit* Classic moment and i love to clicky clicky, shame the middle school event happened about a year before that confession (I think *goes to check*)



Does it matter? The mangaka has verified that she has loved him _"all this time"_

Yet you still can't give me real evidence that Nishino think's ecchiwise


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Does it matter? The mangaka has verified that she has loved him _"all this time"_
> 
> Yet you still can't give me real evidence that Nishino think's ecchiwise



_All this time_ is quite a wishy washy kind of statement wouldn't you agree? 
Yes i know i can't give you evidence that she has ecchi thought's, but you can't give me evidence that the said incident was an act of love


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If Toujou was that predictable why did she have to confess now?



I am trying to argue the point that Manaka should understand how she feels 'cos she is way too predictable. But why did she have to confess now? Because Manaka is too frigging slow to not have worked out how she feels throughout the whole three years, she needs to get it into his damn head that she likes him 



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> come on Lingz we know how clueless Manaka is, especially with girls, how can you expect him to understand what Toujo is thinking, yes some of the blame lies with him, do you think you'd be able to tell if someone liked you or not, all the time when you have 2 other girls who you think may like you, put yourself in his shoes my friend



True, but do you really think that Toujou hasnt hinted enough how much she likes him? _WHY_ is Toujou the one to be blamed when Manaka is clueless??


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> All this time is quite a wishy washy kind of statement wouldn't you agree?
> Yes i know i can't give you evidence that she has ecchi thought's, but you can't give me evidence that the said incident was an act of love



Yes it is, that's why I made it Italic. I used the exact words from the confession scene in the clicky clicky. You know what I mean though.
Wasnt act of love? So she wanted to do it just for fun?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Hang on first you say she didn't confess because Manaka knew, then you say she confessed because he didn't know? Which one is it?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hang on first you say she didn't confess because Manaka knew, then you say she confessed because he didn't know? Which one is it?



No. I said she didnt confess because it _should_ be obvious that Manaka knows. But, oh no, he dosent know. So she puts herself forward to confess.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> I am trying to argue the point that Manaka should understand how she feels 'cos she is way too predictable. But why did she have to confess now? Because Manaka is too frigging slow to not have worked out how she feels throughout the whole three years, she needs to get it into his damn head that she likes him


You say Manaka is too slow, but so is Toujo with that little confession, and yet again i return to Manaka having the burden of not one, not two, hell not even three but FOUR girls who either he is interested in or are interested in him, now surely thats a situation that doesn't bode well for someone who is absolutly hopeless with girls




			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> True, but do you really think that Toujou hasnt hinted enough how much she likes him? _WHY_ is Toujou the one to be blamed when Manaka is clueless??


I havn't witnessed very many remarkable hints from Toujou, while i will admit she has hinted a few times that she likes Manaka, to be perfectly honest both of them are to blame for their lack of understanding each other, but as i've pointed out many a time Manaka's situation is probably a root to his lack of understanding, we're not blaming Toujou on the way she was, we're just blaming her for her brilliant choice of timing for her confession, when she knows that Manaka already is going out with Nishino

*Edit* Lust works in funny ways my friend


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

But if she has chosen not to confess for three years, why choose when he has a girlfriend?

Does she know whether Manaka knows or not? No she doesn't.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> You say Manaka is too slow, but so is Toujo with that little confession, and yet again i return to Manaka having the burden of not one, not two, hell not even three but FOUR girls who either he is interested in or are interested in him, now surely thats a situation that doesn't bode well for someone who is absolutly hopeless with girls





			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I havn't witnessed very many remarkable hints from Toujou, while i will admit she has hinted a few times that she likes Manaka, to be perfectly honest both of them are to blame for their lack of understanding each other, but as i've pointed out many a time Manaka's situation is probably a root to his lack of understanding, we're not blaming Toujou on the way she was, we're just blaming her for her brilliant choice of timing for her confession, when she knows that Manaka already is going out with Nishino





			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But if she has chosen not to confess for three years, why choose when he has a girlfriend?
> 
> Does she know whether Manaka knows or not? No she doesn't.



Buy why isnt Manaka to be blamed _*throughout*_ the whole manga for being undecisive? Why isnt he to be blamed for not chosing any of the girls and leaving them with all hope in being able to be the girl that ends up with him? I want to refer to the scene where Manaka and Toujou are in the filmclub room alone, during that scene, Manaka embraces Toujou. Isnt that enough evidence for Toujou to think that Manaka has received the message that she likes him and he wants to return the favour with physical action? After that, Manaka during the school trip put himself forward to kiss Toujou, isnt that enough evidence for such a naive girl that Manaka likes her? *And yet*, he's goes to another girl in the end. Isnt that a big enough reason for her to confess to him even if it was at the wrong time? My point is, Toujou is not the one to be blamed for all this, but Manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Well in Toujou's eyes, how did she know that he didn't realise? She can't know that. So in her eyes he has picked Nishino because that is who he wants to be with.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

I like how all this heated debate is rising up.

This thread now delivers.

(Toujou > Nishino)


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well in Toujou's eyes, how did she know that he didn't realise? She can't know that. So in her eyes he has picked Nishino because that is who he wants to be with.



He hugged her, wanted to kiss her, I do think that there is enough evidence there that he likes her. But no, he had to chose someone else after doing that.
Toujo attends the same high school as Manaka because she wants to follow and share with Manaka's dreams. Would you do that for a normal friend? I highly doubt that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Buy why isnt Manaka to be blamed _*throughout*_ the whole manga for being undecisive? Why isnt he to be blamed for not chosing any of the girls and leaving them with all hope in being able to be the girl that ends up with him? I want to refer to the scene where Manaka and Toujou are in the filmclub room alone, during that scene, Manaka embraces Toujou. Isnt that enough evidence for Toujou to think that Manaka has received the message that she likes him and he wants to return the favour with physical action? After that, Manaka during the school trip put himself forward to kiss Toujou, isnt that enough evidence for such a naive girl that Manaka likes her? *And yet*, he's goes to another girl in the end. Isnt that a big enough reason for her to confess to him even if it was at the wrong time? My point is, Toujou is not the one to be blamed for all this, but Manaka.



And like i said, they are both to blame, she's being slightly selfish confessing at the time she did, there were so many other oppurtunities, you cannot say that the situation they are in now is in no way Toujou's fault at all, because i can assure you that she is to blame aswell as Manaka, now of course Manaka's indescisivness is a major aspect, and we never said it wasn't hi fault, Toujou is naive and shy but so is Kozue and she managed to confess, so the way i see it, they are both to blame


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> He hugged her, wanted to kiss her, I do think that there is enough evidence there that he likes her. But no, *he had to chose someone else* after doing that.
> Toujo attends the same high school as Manaka because she wants to follow and share with Manaka's dreams. Would you do that for a normal friend? I highly doubt that.



And that's why I'm disappointed in this manga


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> But no, he had to chose someone else after doing that.


He is allowed to choose someone else. And he did, he has not chosen Toujou so she shouldn't confess.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> And like i said, they are both to blame, she's being slightly selfish confessing at the time she did, there were so many other oppurtunities, you cannot say that the situation they are in now is in no way Toujou's fault at all, because i can assure you that she is to blame aswell as Manaka, now of course Manaka's indescisivness is a major aspect, and we never said it wasn't hi fault, Toujou is naive and shy but so is Kozue and she managed to confess, so the way i see it, they are both to blame



Yeah, okay, I admit that her confessing then was not a wise choice. But does that mean you have to not like her for that?
Do you not like Manaka for the same reason?

You guys are making it out as her confessing then was all her fault, but throughout the three years, it has blantantly been Manaka's fault aswel which has lead to her inappropiate confession.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Yeah, okay, I admit that her confessing then was not a wise choice. But does that mean you have to not like her for that?
> Do you not like Manaka for the same reason?
> 
> You guys are making it out as her confessing then was all her fault, but throughout the three years, it has blantantly been Manaka's fault aswel which has lead to her inappropiate confession.



I agree, I don't think it is really Toujou's fault at all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> He hugged her, wanted to kiss her, I do think that there is enough evidence there that he likes her. But no, he had to chose someone else after doing that.
> Toujo attends the same high school as Manaka because she wants to follow and share with Manaka's dreams. Would you do that for a normal friend? I highly doubt that.



I gave up my placement at a grammer school 6th form because my friend was going to miss having me around as company, and i'd miss his company, we're just normal friends so yes, just because she wanted to share the same dreams doesn't mean she was in love with him, maybe she just liked the fact that he actually took notice of her?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He is allowed to choose someone else. And he did, he has not chosen Toujou so she shouldn't confess.



You can't prove that she did not chose Toujo and accepted Nishino siply by the fact that she thought Toujo's brother was her boyfriend.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Did Manaka in those three years ever clearly show he liked Toujou over the others? Did Toujou show that she liked Manaka? Why should Manaka confess when he's unsure. When he was sure he liked Nishino he confessed to her.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn, thanks TiRMcDoHL for your backup and support


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

You can't prove he chose Nishino because of that. In fact you told me earlier you didn't think it was because of that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You can't prove she chose Nishino because of that. In fact you told me earlier you didn't think it was because of that.



^ agreed,While he did seem relieved that it was only her brother, he honestly does love Nishino so we have no proof that he got with her because of the brother incident


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Did Manaka in those three years ever clearly show he liked Toujou over the others? Did Toujou show that she liked Manaka? Why should Manaka confess when he's unsure. When he was sure he liked Nishino he confessed to her.



You don't support Toujou into not confessing her true feelings to Manaka, but you support Manaka for leaving all the girls carrying hope just 'cos he's unsure? You're saying that Toujou has had three years to confess, but Manaka has had three years to decide, why can't Manaka be the one to clarify to everyone who he likes the most? And again, why is Toujou to be blamed?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Errr but this isn't about Manaka. Were saying why we don't like Toujou. How is it anyone elses fault that she didn't confess?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

> You can't prove she chose Nishino because of that. In fact you told me earlier you didn't think it was because of that.



But you can't prove it the other way around. I did say it earlier, but I yet again didnt have any real evidence. How do I or you know?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Errr but this isn't about Manaka. Were saying why we don't like Toujou. How is it anyone elses fault that she didn't confess?



You have always liked Toujo before her confession
You don't like Toujo 'cos she confesses
Her confession was Manaka's fault which lead up to her confession
She is at fault, but so is Manaka

You should hate Manaka just as much and not blame it all on Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

How is the confession Manaka's fault?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

I've said it in my previous posts.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> You don't support Toujou into not confessing her true feelings to Manaka, but you support Manaka for leaving all the girls carrying hope just 'cos he's unsure? You're saying that Toujou has had three years to confess, but Manaka has had three years to decide, why can't Manaka be the one to clarify to everyone who he likes the most? And again, why is Toujou to be blamed?



You make it sound as if deciding between three girls is a walk in the park, from being in a similar situation it is a saituation i wish to never be placed in again ever in my life, Manaka didn't want to hurt any of the girls, now while we know if he just chose a girl it would be alot less painful on the other girls, thats whats called dramatic irony, Manaka is clueless when it comes to girl's so he thinks that by leaving it so long and not choosing a girl then the others will be happier in the long run, obviously this is not true but you can see where i'm coming from i hope, until Amachi showed up Toujou had no one that would be hurt by her confessing her love to Manaka so Toujou had it better, but once again they are both to blame


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> agreed,While he did seem relieved that it was only her brother, he honestly does love Nishino so we have no proof that he got with her because of the brother incident



Yeah, but you have no proof the other way around too.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm sorry but it is Toujou's life. She chose to confess. She made that decision by herself. Nothing Manaka can do to make her do that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you have no proof the other way around too.



Didn't say i did now did i? I was merely expressing my view on the matter, i also don't see how Toujou's untimely confession was Manaka's fault, does that mean that Nishino's confession was also Manaka's fault?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

> You make it sound as if deciding between three girls is a walk in the park, from being in a similar situation it is a saituation i wish to never be placed in again ever in my life, Manaka didn't want to hurt any of the girls, now while we know if he just chose a girl it would be alot less painful on the other girls, thats whats called dramatic irony, Manaka is clueless when it comes to girl's so he thinks that by leaving it so long and not choosing a girl then the others will be happier in the long run, obviously this is not true but you can see where i'm coming from i hope, until Amachi showed up Toujou had no one that would be hurt by her confessing her love to Manaka so Toujou had it better, but once again they are both to blame



Er, No I don't (or I didnt intend to).



> Manaka is clueless when it comes to girl's so he thinks that by leaving it so long and not choosing a girl then the others will be happier in the long run, obviously this is not true but you can see where i'm coming from i hope



Yeah, but although I pity his situation, it dosent make it not his fault for not deciding within the 3 years. This way, he's hurting all three girls even more, it might be a hard sistuation, but he should still decide from the three years spam. 
Same with Toujou. She think's that confessing to Manaka will leave Manaka in a position in where Manaka has to turn down the other girls, and if she confesses and fails, she might lose Manaka as a friend on the long run. Although I don't agree to her compressing her feelings just as much as Manaka not chosing between the girls, I can still understand it.



> Manaka is clueless when it comes to girl's


And Toujou is clueless when it comes to guys and relationships, don't expect too much from her.



> but once again they are both to blame


Agreed.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> She think's that confessing to Manaka will leave Manaka in a position in where Manaka has to turn down the other girls


 
He already has turned down everyone but Nishino


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Didn't say i did now did i? I was merely expressing my view on the matter, i also don't see how Toujou's untimely confession was Manaka's fault, does that mean that Nishino's confession was also Manaka's fault?



No, it's not Manaka's fault that she confessed. 
By point being, is that Toujou confessed due to Manaka's attitude towards Toujou throughout the three years. He has obviously not treated toujou as just a mere friend, but in the end, he choses another girl. Although this is acceptable, Manaka didnt even talk it through with Toujou.
Toujou, compressed her feelings for three years, she really needs to let it out and tell Manaka how she feels after unknowingly know how Manaka feels towards their relationship during this time. She needed a clear answer to there complex relationship.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

She got an answer when Manaka got with Nishino. Manaka had never clearly said he liked Toujou, he did not have to talk to her at all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Finally we can agree that they are both to blame which effectivly closes the debate, however she is still to blame for the timing of her confession and in no way is that Manaka's fault


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He already has turned down everyone but Nishino



Manaka and Nishino's relationship has already ended once when they broke up. He hasnt turned down Toujou yet has he?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

It doesn't matter, when Manaka got with Nishino he is effectively saying I want to be with Nishino and no one else. Past relationships are irrelevent.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay, I think this debate should be coming to an end then. Ah, nice debating with you two.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

But wouldn't you say Toujou compressing her feelings for Manaka for three years is abit extreme? The worst he could say is no and even if that was the case i can't see Manaka not wanting to remain friends with her, now i know you'll say but she's shy and yes i agree, she is very shy and as Sotomura said, "it would only take one word from Manaka" to sort the situation, however as we agree they are both to blame


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think Manaka is to blame for Toujou not confessing. Manaka is to blame for himself not confessing IF he liked her. It it up to Toujou if she wants to confess or not.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't think Manaka is to blame for Toujou not confessing. Manaka is to blame for himself not confessing IF he liked her. It it up to Toujou if she wants to confess or not.



Where did you get the idea that Manaka dosent like her?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes very nice debating there, perfect practice for the task ahead of me, thank you too Lingz who argued valiently against a battle on two fronts


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm exhausted to the max 

Good stuff though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Where did you get the idea that Manaka dosent like her?


 
When he confessed to Nishino


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> When he confessed to Nishino



That dosent mean he dosent like Toujou. You can like more than one girl at the same time. 

Gahh, seriously, give me a break please. Going nuts soon


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

To be fair he likes all the girls, however from people in the manga's perspective it would seem that he wasn't interested in Toujou after accepting Nishino's confession, we only know different because we as the reader's can see inside Manaka's head


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

When he get's with Nishino he shouldn't still like Toujou. Especially after he treated her badly once.

Out of interest when do you think Nishino started liking Manaka again?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Out of interest when do you think Nishino started liking Manaka again?



*Refer to Clicky Clicky*

She's never gone off him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

You don't think so? Even though they didn't see each other for a while?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

I disagree she did go off him for a certain period of time, I believe she started to like him in more than a friendly way when she got her hair cut short again to relieve the times she spent with Manaka


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, I definitely think so.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I think it was when she met him again and they walked home together that she realised she still liked him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh yes when she accidently got close to him after pulling him away from the speeding car, that could well have been a turning point for her, the hair cutting was just the final incident to show that she still liked Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Which chapter did she cut her hair?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think it was when she met him again and they walked home together that she realised she still liked him.



I agree, which therefore means she has never gone off him, it's just that she didnt know she hasnt till when she met him again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah I can see what your saying. But she didn't realise she liked him in the time between.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Chapter where we see Nishino's hair cut is chapter 50, before the car incident, she looked shocked when Yui mentioned Manaka so I believe chapter 50 is when she decided she still liked Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok cool let me see


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

Chapter is called Premenition and is after the chapter called The Angel Returns


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

After she cuts her hair "I just wanted to get back the same feelings from before"


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

which is what i said at first, she got her hair cut to try and regain her feelings for Manaka


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Indeed you are right. I was just confirming it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 27, 2005)

thought so hehe, was pretty close guessing the chapter it was in, i was 2 chapters out so not too bad i guess  night all


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

That's damn good I had no idea.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn, I leave to do homework and miss all the good debates, even though I probably wouldnt have much to say.  I haven't thought about this much because things could just be different very easily.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

Alright nice to see you in here more tirmcdohl, anyways damn, you guys got it going while I was gone, excellent. For a while I couldnt tell if the debate had started early, lol, too bad I missed it all, hopefully I can catch some of it, if it wasnt just a one night thing.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

It just kinda hit off and it was the perfect practice to get myself back into action, to be honest though i actually agree with Lingz on the matter that i was debating with him


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

You do? In which parts?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

Mainly in the bit where Nishino loved Manaka at the time of the middle school incident, thats where i actually agree with him, the Toujou debate i'm firmly sticking to my guns though


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah, so you agreed with me all along on that point. Didnt realise. That's a pretty good skill for you to learn though I guess, since for the weekly debates, theres a chance that you have to debate for something you don't agree with.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeh it was pretty hard to debate on a subject that you don't agree on, but then again it offers a new aspect to the debate, it becomes alot more fun  we should do that again sometime as it was a brilliant little debate that actually got quite heated, clicky clicky anyone


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Yeh it was pretty hard to debate on a subject that you don't agree on, but then again it offers a new aspect to the debate, it becomes alot more fun  we should do that again sometime as it was a brilliant little debate that actually got quite heated, clicky clicky anyone



Haha, clicky clicky 

I do agree that that was fun, less formal than the weekle debates where it's 1 vs 1, and it wasnt all planned out at the start which made it fun in a different way!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah looked like you guys had fun last night, anyways whens this weeks debate set for, and the quiz?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

WuShuStylist said:
			
		

> Yeah looked like you guys had fun last night, anyways whens this weeks debate set for, and the quiz?



Debates tonight at 10PM (UK time) and quiz is sometime soon I hope.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

> Debates tonight at 10PM (UK time) and quiz is sometime soon I hope.


Oh there both today huh? Well I dont think I can make it for the quiz, Ill try to make it for the debate but that means I gotta leave now, I go out right and probably wont be back for several hours. Blue is it okay with you if I put off restartin the Love hina FC till I get back, your not gonna spaz out on me are you? Lol I wanna make for the debate.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Oh there both today huh? Well I dont think I can make it for the quiz, Ill try to make it for the debate but that means I gotta leave now, I go out right and probably wont be back for several hours. Blue is it okay with you if I put off restartin the Love hina FC till I get back, your not gonna spaz out on me are you? Lol I wanna make for the debate.



Put of restarting the love hina FC?  
This is to blue right? 'Cos I don't really mind what you do with Love hina FC as I don't like Love Hina anyway.
The quiz isnt decided yet, but blue did say it won't be till about a months time, so we have yet to decide a date.
Good to hear you'll be around for the debate, it's only 3:30PM so theres still about 6/7 hours till the debate starts so you should make it in time!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

> Put of restarting the love hina FC?
> This is to blue right? 'Cos I don't really mind what you do with Love hina FC as I don't like Love Hina anyway.
> The quiz isnt decided yet, but blue did say it won't be till about a months time, so we have yet to decide a date.
> Good to hear you'll be around for the debate, it's only 3:30PM so theres still about 6/7 hours till the debate starts so you should make it in time!


yeah that was to blue, but nevermind Ill do it now, get it over with. Oh okay cool I thought you meant the quiz was sometime soon, as in now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Errr of course I don't mind. I was just saying it would be cool to restart it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

> Errr of course I don't mind. I was just saying it would be cool to restart it.


Lol, I was joking. Anyways read my last post, Ill do it now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

I've gotta restart a few FC's myself but gotta get the debate sorted first, half way through so should be interesting, in my honest opinion Saka has this one in the bag though


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn guys, I missed such a good debate yesterday, didn't I?  Good there wasn't any Satsuki bashing going on, I wouldn't have been able to live if you bashed her without anyone defending   And go Lingz for putting up a good fight against both Sasu and Blue, nice work lingz   I'll be here for the debate tonight, can't miss 2 can I?  See you tonight, if not earlier!

/masahiro who missed the nice debate 

EDIT:corrected, sasu, not wu


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

Lol, speak later Masa. Although I debated with Sasu and Blue, not Blue an Wu


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeh it was me masa  seems like i'm debating alot this week, which is fine by me


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 28, 2005)

damn lingz how can you hate love hina :sad


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

TiRMcDoHL said:
			
		

> damn lingz how can you hate love hina



I don't hate it, I just don't particularly like it.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

I stand corrected, sorry for screwing up :S Sasu, forgive me! ehh anyway, looking forward to the debate, good luck sasu and saka. Make it a good one, kay?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahhh I ended up not goin, anyways



> damn lingz how can you hate love hina :sad


Hes just like this me and blue can never convince him otherwise, he thinks its too "echi" which Ichigo is way more echi to me, and or "not serious"


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

Lol, I don't think it's too ecchi. I just don't like it 



			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Ahhh I ended up not goin, anyways



Ended up not going where?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmm, now I haven't read the LH manga, but ichigo manga is more ecchi than LH anime.... dunno bout the manga though, my 2 swedish crowns


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

> Ended up not going where?


Oh I was just gonna go to the mall to pick up a few things, but some of the stuffs I ordered havent come in yet.



> Hmm, now I haven't read the LH manga, but ichigo manga is more ecchi than LH anime.... dunno bout the manga though, my 2 swedish crowns


Nah manga was the same, not all that ecchi. So howd you like LH? Come join my FC if you liked it masa, although the manga is way better in the same way, it is for ichigo.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, I did like the anime for the crazyness so I'll join : 

/Masahiro, eagerly awaiting tonights debate


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

its fine Masa  anyone can make mistakes, and i'm gonna make quite a few later i think


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

2hours until debate start everyone, be sure to be in the IRC channel


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

Only 1 hour left, so far only 4 persons in the IRC, where is blue?  also thought HeroKun and Wu would be there by now, when are ya coming?

/Masahiro, waiting for a possibly great debate


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Only 1 hour left, so far only 4 persons in the IRC, where is blue? also thought HeroKun and Wu would be there by now, when are ya coming?
> 
> /Masahiro, waiting for a possibly great debate


 
Sorry forgot to open Mirc. I was out all day anyway. Saw my brother for the first time in a few months. Anyway it's good to see this thread active, but let's try and make it a bit more about Ichigo.

Right after my deadlines are due in, in a few weeks, I will be starting on the Ichigo website. I managed to shift one of the projects I had over to my brother so hopefully I can then get it done (but uni work comes first of course) So if anyone has any ideas or suggestions on what they would want to have in an Ichigo website, now is the time to say. Also if you are willing to help a bit with content, then go ahead. If you don't know you can help but you still want to then just ask me, there are plenty of things that will need to be done.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm still up for helping big time with the website, more so with the actual content than the technical specs of the site, 2 of the 5 now on IRC won't even be allowed in IRC so thats 3 now Masa


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Well I am happy to do basically all the technical stuff. It's the content I need help with.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

Count me in for helping if you havent blue, even if I'm of no use


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

Yup im all down for helpin, you know that blue,


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

This is everything said so far in the debate.  Enjoy guys  

Topic : Has Satsuki delibrately tried to ruin the relationships between Manaka and his friends? Also has she used the aid of Amachi to try and win over Manaka?

Judge : BlueCheese



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Thank you Sak, Ladies and Gentlemen (okay so gents only it seems ) for my first evidence i would like to direct your attention to chapter 51 pages 138-139, now what we see in these pages is the perfect example of the so called "alliance" between Satsuki and Amachi, they both use each other to achieve their personal aims, now Amachi on chapter 139 is standing guard while Satsuki tries to seduce Manaka (which happens to to be rest of the chapter and chapter 152), now people what i ask you is, how can you deny that their is no alliance between the two when Amachi is clearly in on Satsuki's plan, Manaka later says if Amachi hadn't have butted in he would have done something he would have regreted in a nutshell, Manaka being the type he is would not have been able to keep that a secret from Toujo and that would lead to the destruction of whatever relationship they did have, this is through Satsuki's desire to have Manaka, she respects Toujo yes but at this point she is more of a love rival than someone who respects her, with the evidence shown it cleary indicates the existance of the alliance and Satsuki's determination to get Manaka by any means possible, more evidence shall follow once the defense has made his case







			
				Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Well, a nice opening. But maybe you?d like to look at the previous page
> 
> Satsuki:  "But I don?t want to work with you! I'll fight for myself! Ill fight until my body is pulverized!!"
> 
> ...








			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Uchiha Sakato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				Uchiha Sakato said:
			
		

> Flustered Satsuki, yes indeed she is.  However the simple truth is, she's has known Toujou for many years now (even if she does consider her a rival) and she knows Toujou doesn't love Amachi, so why are they going out?  Obviously she wants to know how Amachi got (or tricked) her to go out with him.  The fact that she wanted to know how he convinced Toujou to go out with him doesn't prove that she planned to use the same tactic on Manaka.
> 
> *Sorry I know I shouldn?t edit in a debate but i wanted to add this. Hope you don?t mind.*
> *If you were in Satsukis position, you know Toujou doesn?t love Amachi, wouldn't you want to know how the hell this happened?*
> ...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok guys good luck to both of you. Topic is: Has Satsuki delibrately tried to ruin the relationships between Manaka and his friends? Also has she used the aid of Amachi to try and win over Manaka?


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

Saka said:
			
		

> Flustered Satsuki, yes indeed she is. However the simple truth is, she's has known Toujou for many years now (even if she does consider her a rival) and she knows Toujou doesn't love Amachi, so why are they going out? Obviously she wants to know how Amachi got (or tricked) her to go out with him. The fact that she wanted to know how he convinced Toujou to go out with him doesn't prove that she planned to use the same tactic on Manaka.



Do we have any proof that Satsuki knew for sure that Amachi and Toujou were not an item? From the way she asked Amachi how the hell he managed to woo Toujou i'd say that she believed at first that they were together, doen't prove that she planned to use the same tactic's no, but why bother trying to find out if she wasn't going to use some aspect of Amachi's way?



			
				 Saka said:
			
		

> If you were in Satsukis position, you know Toujou doesn?t love Amachi, wouldn't you want to know how the hell this happened?


Again where is the proof that she knew that Toujou hadn't fallen for Amachi at first?



			
				Saka said:
			
		

> Yes her greatest strength is her bold and cunning, but don't you think she already knows this? I mean look at their history she?s always bold and forward that?s how she is, and all she did was hug him and run off. Not exactly a new thing for her.


Well she seemed to consider his words about her greatest strength very seriously so I would argue that she didn't know her own strength till she was told. But yes not exactly a new thing for her to jump all over him.



			
				Saka said:
			
		

> Oh yes and on your previous point on chapter 51 Amachi does NOTHING to help Satsuki, he asks where Toujou was going (well actually says her horoscope says not to go to the film studies club) but after that, nothing. He doesn?t stand guard to stop her entering as we see on page 139 he is sitting in a random corridor thinking. We know it isn?t the film studies club corridor because on page 140 we see the film studies door and he isn?t there. Satsuki does what she always does, flirts.


He's sitting in the corridor the film studies room is in, how else would he be able to hear what she's doing and burst in and stop telling her to act that way?


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

Sasu, nearly everything in your post has already been countered in a previous post of mine, so I've simply quoted myself in most places here.  Bring solid material to the table or dont bother trying.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> but why bother trying to find out if she wasn't going to use some aspect of Amachi's way?





			
				Sakato said:
			
		

> *If you were in Satsukis position, you know Toujou doesn?t love Amachi*, wouldn't you want to know how the hell this happened?





			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Again where is the proof that she knew that Toujou hadn't fallen for Amachi at first?



Because she knows that Toujou loves Manaka? Come on Sasu don?t throw waffle at me.  You know there is no 'proof' for this, putting in a pannel with Satsuki saying "I dont believe this" doesnt make for good reading, the author expects the reader to have atleast enough common sense to realise whats going on.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> so I would argue that she didn't know her own strength till she was told. But yes not exactly a new thing for her to jump all over him



Im not even going to respond to this point because the very idea that you would say she doesn?t know her greatest strength is her boldness is just?  All the conversation with Amachi did was reassure her that being bold was not a bad thing.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> He's sitting in the corridor the film studies room is in, how else would he be able to hear what she's doing and burst in and stop telling her to act that way?



Show me proof Sasu, you?ve pointed out a picture of Amachi sitting in a random corridor, I?ve shown he can?t be outside the film studies door 



			
				Sakato said:
			
		

> He doesn?t stand guard to stop her entering as we see on page 139 he is sitting in a random corridor thinking. We know it isn?t the film studies club corridor because on page 140 we see the film studies door and he isn?t there.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

SasuRyu's computer has crashed as soon as he is back online I will let you know.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

Allrighty, remember this debate is only 1 1/2hrs long not 2 so be sure to stop it at the right time.  What time did his comp crash at btw?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

He's now back online.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm giving an extra 10 mins unless anyone objects.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

10mins is fine.  So 1hr left...


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

Firstly sorry to all, my computer crashes whenever i open certain folder's
secondly i'd like to make a comment


> Bring solid material to the table or dont bother trying.


No need to be like this is there now? If I didn't bother trying then wouldn't be much of a debate so can we leave this kind of thing out of the debate, thank you.



			
				Saka said:
			
		

> Because she knows that Toujou loves Manaka? Come on Sasu don’t throw waffle at me. You know there is no 'proof' for this, putting in a pannel with Satsuki saying "I dont believe this" doesnt make for good reading, the author expects the reader to have atleast enough common sense to realise whats going on.


Gonna make this my last point on this arguement because quite frankly it's going to turn into a proof contest that show's nothing to the audience, again I will say why bother dragging Amachi into the boy's toilets of all places demanding to know how he got Toujou to fall for him, doesn't this at least point towards Satsuki not truely knowing where Toujou's feelings lie?



			
				Saka said:
			
		

> Im not even going to respond to this point because the very idea that you would say she doesn’t know her greatest strength is her boldness is just… All the conversation with Amachi did was reassure her that being bold was not a bad thing.


I've never seen it said in the manga that Satsuki know's her own strength, and it is possible for people to not know their strengths until people tell them (ie Naruto probably doesn't know his strength is the ability to change peoples views on life), so the concept that she didn't know that her boldness is her strength is a possibility that cannot be written off so easily, and as I said before she definatly had a shocked face when Amachi said this



			
				Saka said:
			
		

> Show me proof Sasu, you’ve pointed out a picture of Amachi sitting in a random corridor, I’ve shown he can’t be outside the film studies door


There is no definative proof showing us where he is, however he seems to burst in shouting off at Satsuki awfully quickly and at the perfect time, so I think it's highly probabal that he was outside keeping watch, however i cannot prove this, please feel free to prove me wrong, hopefully making your next post the final one for this current chain of debating as i have more cases for you to counter


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> No need to be like this is there now? If I didn't bother trying then wouldn't be much of a debate so can we leave this kind of thing out of the debate, thank you.



Sorry Sasu, that was a little harsh of me, but you've now repeated yourself 2 or 3 times and as you said its going nowhere, so Im not replying to any of these points as all you need to do is read my previous two posts and you will get answers to everything you've said.

Actually there is one thing I will say.  Even IF we accept that Satsuki didn't know her boldness was her greatest strength (which is highly unlikely) taking advice from someone and working with them are two completely different things, and while your attempts to confuse the audience with this are admirable, they are irrelevant to this debate.

Before this debate (a few weeks ago I believe) you assured me that you had proof of Satsuki and Amachi working together, and so far I have seen nothing but hear-say and you opinions, I am starting to doubt you possess any proof showing Satsuki and Amachi physically working together? not benefiting from the others actions (eg if Satsuki and Manaka are going out Toujou is free for Amachi), not getting ?cheered on? by the other.  But actively helping each other to 'snare' their love.  

If you have any I would like to call on you to show it now, because I don?t think you have it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 28, 2005)

Saka said:
			
		

> while your attempts to confuse the audience with this are admirable, they are irrelevant to this debate.


I was only replying to what you had posted my friend, and if i had not suggested moving on its highly likely we would have debated on that area for longer, and i was not trying to confuse the audience in anyway shape or form, they are all educated indiviuals therefore there would be no point in trying to confuse and manipulate them, moving on



			
				Saka said:
			
		

> Before this debate (a few weeks ago I believe) you assured me that you had proof of Satsuki and Amachi working together, and so far I have seen nothing but hear-say and you opinions, I am starting to doubt you possess any proof showing Satsuki and Amachi physically working together… not benefiting from the others actions, not getting ‘cheered on’ by the other. But actively helping them. If you have any I would like to call on you to show it now, because don’t think you have it.


So what your saying is that to be working together they have to actually physically do something together? I have evidence that they have become "Love's allied warfront" and have been plotting together but no physical working together, infact the idea that they physically work together would seem slightly absurd because it would become apprently to the smarter characters that something is going on, so no i don't have any of the evidence that you want, because i don't see this physical working together to exist, they plan, they scheme and they up each others morale in order to achieve their goals, this can once again be seen in chapter 147 page 19 (I think?) where they tell each other they are giving up too easily.

Now Satsuki delibratly trying to ruin relationships with the other girls, if i could turn your attention to chapter 149 page 10, bottom right panel, Satsuki says that she will stick onto Manaka at the festival and pull him and Nishino apart, now what you might say is she didn't, fair enough i will admit that she didn't but that is mainly because she didn't have the chance too, we know Satsuki to be the type to carry out her threats, especially if Manaka is involved, and this is an obvious and deliberate act that is trying to tear Manaka and Nishino apart, your thoughts on this please


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I was only replying to what you had posted my friend, and if i had not suggested moving on its highly likely we would have debated on that area for longer, and i was not trying to confuse the audience in anyway shape or form, they are all educated indiviuals therefore there would be no point in trying to confuse and manipulate them.



Educated or not Sasu putting forth points irrelevant to the debate is in fact attempting to trick the audience into believing your side is stronger than it actually is.  And while confuse may have not been the best word to use.  I stand by my point.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> So what your saying is that to be working together they have to actually physically do something together? I have evidence that they have become "Love's allied warfront" and have been plotting together but no physical working together, in fact the idea that they physically work together would seem slightly absurd because it would become apparently to the smarter characters that something is going on, so no i don't have any of the evidence that you want, because i don't see this physical working together to exist, they plan, they scheme and they up each others morale in order to achieve their goals, this can once again be seen in chapter 147 page 19 (I think?) where they tell each other they are giving up too easily.



It seems you and i do indeed have different views on proof.  I would like to refer you to the topic of this debate "Has she used the aid of Amachi to try and win over Manaka?".  

Satsuki accepting the fact that if Toujou was going out with Amachi, Manaka would be more likely to go out with her is not accepting Aid.  If Satsuki and Amachi had never met they would still benefit from the existence of each other they just wouldn?t know it, so you can hardly say they are working together.  They are acting to benifit themselves, and it happenes to help someone else.

She has never once used Amachis aid to win over Manaka, raise her moral maybe, but that is not the topic of the debate.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Now Satsuki deliberately trying to ruin relationships with the other girls, if i could turn your attention to chapter 149 page 10, bottom right panel, Satsuki says that she will stick onto Manaka at the festival and pull him and Nishino apart, now what you might say is she didn't, fair enough i will admit that she didn't but that is mainly because she didn't have the chance too, we know Satsuki to be the type to carry out her threats, especially if Manaka is involved, and this is an obvious and deliberate act that is trying to tear Manaka and Nishino apart, your thoughts on this please



It is not a 'deliberate Act' unless she acts on it, this should be obvious.  Maybe you would throw people in jail for thinking of robbing a bank as they walk past one?  The thing is Sasu, she didn't do it no damage was done and if we look at the other girls some of them have done much worse than Satsuki, lets take Toujou for example, how damaging is it to confess to a man already going out with someone?  Is this not far worse than thinking about sticking close to someone?

As there is only 10mins left i would suggest we each take one last post.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, times up.  If the Judge and audience agree, one more post each?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok me as judge and the audience agreed that the last post for each person would be sent via PM to me summing up your argument so neither person has advantage.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

So no new points in the final posts?  Is this including the next post sasu makes as his summary or does he get one more then the summary?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Saka*
_Educated or not Sasu putting forth points irrelevant to the debate is in fact attempting to trick the audience into believing your side is stronger than it actually is. And while confuse may have not been the best word to use. I stand by my point._

Like i said before i was only reply to what you said and i too stick by my point that i was not deliberatly trying to confuse the members of the audience, lets move away from this because as you say, time is running short and this itself has no relevence to the debate

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Saka*
_Satsuki accepting the fact that if Toujou was going out with Amachi, Manaka would be more likely to go out with her is not accepting Aid. If Satsuki and Amachi had never met they would still benefit from the existence of each other they just wouldn?t know it, so you can hardly say they are working together. They would be acting exactly the same even if they'd never met._

But how can they gain benefits from each other if they have never even met, that seems slightly odd, to gain benefits from someone it is in my opinion that you actually need to know them first, otherwise you could be gaining those benefits from anyone or even yourself

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Saka*
_She has never once used Amachis aid to win over Manaka, raise her moral maybe, but that is not the topic of the debate._

She has used Amachi's aid but in a subtle way, if she had not used his aid at all she would have shrugged off his words that were meant to raise morale and stuck to her own views, however she, as you say, has accepeted his aid in the form of morale and that is still a form of aid, and sorry to go back to the film studies room incident but she accepeted his aid there too, enough on that matter though as its been debated throughly.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Saka*
_It is not a 'deliberate Act' unless she acts on it, this should be obvious. Maybe you would throw people in jail for thinking of robbing a bank as they walk past one? The thing is Sasu, she didn't do it no damage was done and if we look at the other girls some of them have done much worse than Satsuki, lets take Toujou for example, how damaging is it to confess to a man already going out with someone? Is this not far worse than thinking about sticking close to someone?_

She intended to tear Nishino and Manaka apart, and this kind of matter is far different to arresting someone for plotting to rob a bank, although thanks to police leads some bank robberies are stopped with a pre emptive strike by the police, but what i'm trying to make you understand is that she deliberatly planned to ruin Manaka's relationship so this is indeed a deliberate act even though she didn't get to carry it out, which i incidently believe she would have done if given the chance


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Saka you are allowed one post to reply


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Saka*
_Satsuki accepting the fact that if Toujou was going out with Amachi, Manaka would be more likely to go out with her is not accepting Aid. If Satsuki and Amachi had never met they would still benefit from the existence of each other they just wouldn?t know it, so you can hardly say they are working together. They would be acting exactly the same even if they'd never met._

But how can they gain benefits from each other if they have never even met, that seems slightly odd, to gain benefits from someone it is in my opinion that you actually need to know them first, otherwise you could be gaining those benefits from anyone or even yourself

I will reply to only this, the rest i leave to my summary.  If they had never met Amachi would still be trying to make Toujou fall for him which benefits Satsuki even if she didn't know who Amachi was and vice versa.  It is quite simple really.

My Summary - I hope me posting it directly is ok rather than Pming Blue. Im assuming the above was Sasus Summary.

Well there?s little I can do to sum up my argument as I have none, because of my position in the debate all I can do is attempt to pick apart anything Sasu posts.  However I will try?

Simply put every point Sasu has brought up I have countered, and if you can find one I haven?t please let me know.  For the first portion of the debate the same points were batted back and forward with Sasu repeating himself and me simply quoting my initial replies to the points he made.  Unfortunately few of these points were directly relevant to the topic and while they were close in my opinion they served no purpose other than to waste time and attempt to make his position look stronger than it actually was.  

At this point I would like to apologise for my comments on the audience, I meant no disrespect and while I could have probably worded my post in a more polite manner it was necessary to point out to you all that these points were not relevant, although Im sure most of you had noticed.  Im not happy about what I said and have already apologised to Sasu via pm.

Regarding the later posts I will simply say that it should be quite obvious Amachi has never once helped Satsuki attempt to snare Manaka, the furthest it has gone is acceptance between each other that if one succeeds the other will benefit although they have never attempted to help each other succeed.  This would be true even if they had never spoken and both would have acted no differently.

Regarding my final post I would simply like to say that thinking of doing something does not mean it would be carried through.  Perhaps she did ant to pull Nishino and Manaka apart but she didn?t even attempt to try, not once was she seem in the background waiting for her chance, not once did she appear with no mission but to pull them apart.  How many of you have wanted to do things but realised your wrong and not tried?  I feel it would be safe to say all of you have at one point or another and this is exactly the same.


----------



## Uchiha Sakato (Oct 28, 2005)

Now, are we allowed back on IRC?


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

yes, you are allowed back


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 28, 2005)

Im just gonna say a real short statement, what stood out the most

To saka - Nice overall points, but you tended to use a bit more force and negativity when it wasn?t necessary, and you trailed off a bit with your endeavors to prove your negativities right. 

To Sasu - Very good all around again but it seemed a bit lack luster in terms of force. You also did very good in detouring the debate back to the well debate, and not overdoing it with trying to respond to insults.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok so this was pretty tight, but in the end with 3 votes to 1 the winner is:


*Spoiler*: __ 




SasuRyu!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 28, 2005)

Right, great debate the two of you. 

You both showed that you held strongly to you're point, both of you did well in defending you're sides:

Sasu - Very well done to you. Although your first two posts wernt very convincing, your overall posts were good. You started drifting away from the topic abit, but when you decided to get back on track and use page refernces, your posts were very well targeted. Overall, great perfomance indeed!

Saka - Very impressive stuff aswel. However, I didnt think the insults on Sasu was appropiate, it wasnt neccesary and it is best to discuss calmly. Despite this fact, you did a really good job and I liked the way how you attempted to break down all of Sasu's point.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok my thoughts:

Saka:

You countered SasuRyu's points well, however you used too much force. A lot of the time you took heresay as fact. Although you may believe in that, your trying to convince people here.

SasuRyu:

You found key points that in the end won it for you. However I felt these points could have been argued better. You can't just simply state key points, you have to use the points effectively. I felt in some cases you allowed Saka to counter to easily.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay, I'm not good at this in anyway, but I will try...

Saka: If you had kept cool and used a less aggressive tone, your argument could have been better (bet you know this too) think you had some strong points, but the final post lacked something..

Sasu: You just threw of the insults like they were nothing, good job. You kinda got the debate on track after both of you focused too much on amachi too. A little weak argument at first, but the last post was a bit better than saka's.

to both of you: Don't get so damn off-topic arguing bout irrelevant stuff.


ok, my poor excuse for pointers

/masahiro, had a hard time to decide  (last vote)


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 30, 2005)

Bit off topic but party was awesome, but what's with the lack of mini chats? i'll start some topics to talk about when i get home later tonight, long livet he ichigo thread


----------



## Lingz (Oct 30, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Bit off topic but party was awesome, but what's with the lack of mini chats? i'll start some topics to talk about when i get home later tonight, long livet he ichigo thread



Ah, so you had a good night? 

Yeah, it was awfully quite last night, pratically zero talk in here and in IRC, so it would be great if you could come up with some topics tonight


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I wasn't able to come online most of yesterday and all of today. Gonna be back at uni in a few hours though, then I can finally watch Suzuka.

So this post isn't completely off topic, which pairing (that doesn't involve Manaka) would you like to see the most?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmmm...

Toujo x Nishino?! 

Nah, lol

I think Kozue and Sotoumura would be more than great.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 30, 2005)

Toujou X amachi would be nice    hmmm Misuzu X Kozue (why not  )
Sotomura X everyone! 

Those would all be good, don't you think? :


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Toujou x Amachi? Hmmmm as annoyed as I am with her, even she doesn't deserve that one.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> I think Kozue and Sotoumura would be more than great.


I think that one would be perfect


----------



## SkriK (Oct 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think that one would be perfect


Seriously blue?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, long time no see SkriK!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah I think it would be so funny those two together. There pretty alike. Good to see you came back SkriK


----------



## SkriK (Oct 30, 2005)

Not for good though, just stopped by to say hi.  
Masahiro is a new (to me) discusser?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 30, 2005)

He's from Sweden too. Well it's good that you stopped by. I love your sig by the way.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice to see you SkirK and agreed your siggy is awesome, and paring, well for a hate filled paring, Amachi x Chinami  thats hard on Amachi and thats saying something, but I guess I'd have to say Yui x Toujou's brother, can't remember his name


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 30, 2005)

yay for Sweden, I only took one semester of swedish at college though...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 30, 2005)

Sup Skrik

Oh and for the pairing, you even have to ask, Nishino and me, best pairing out there.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Oct 31, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> well for a hate filled paring, Amachi x Chinami  thats hard on Amachi and thats saying something


yes. that would eb a great pairing. two of my least favorite characters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 31, 2005)

Manaka x himself and Chinami x the depths of Hades. 'Nuff said. lol kidding.

Toujou x Kozue and Satsuki x Misuzu are pairings, but if I was at all being serious, Ookusa and Nishino did seem somewhat like a fitting pair.


----------



## TEK (Oct 31, 2005)

I really didn't like Amachi and thus I'd pair him up with Chinami. hehe

Kozue x (insert any of the girls except Chinami) would be awesome. Yayah!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Ookusa and Nishino? Noooooo the only person Nishino should be with is Manaka.


----------



## Sakashi (Oct 31, 2005)

lol, im abit late. Just finished the manga. Really hoped that nishino would be with manaka. but noooo the ending had to be crappy and disappointing.

can someone tell me why it ended so suddenly? i was really expecting a volume 18


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 31, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi, are you mistaking Yanimes latest release volume 17 for the end? 

Or did you read to the end, Volume 19 from Lucifers Low Qualitys Translations? If you did, just so you know, this thread only discusses yanime releases, and if you have anything in that post that discuses the end you need to edit your post immediately and put it all in spoiler tags.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I didn't read it cos it said they read the end.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 31, 2005)

phew just got away from reading that post, and If Ookusa ever got Nishino i would probably punch the wall and end up in hospital


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 31, 2005)

I was just looking at Seiteki Kakashi's sig and I wonder, isn't that very old fashion? I mean, girls are more indepedent nowdays. They don't like to be very protected by their boyfriend anymore. Am I right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2005)

I think it all depends on the girl really.


----------



## Masahiro (Oct 31, 2005)

hmm more about pairings, I think Nishino X Ookusa would be great, they fit perfectly, and Chinami X Piles of garbage is very high on the list  (she doesn't deserve anything more than that).
And SkriK, I guess you could say I'm new, only been here for roughly a month, haven't seen you around since I joined, but I knew you were around


----------



## Lingz (Oct 31, 2005)

Best comical pairing:


Komi x All the girls


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi said:
			
		

> lol, im abit late. Just finished the manga. Really hoped that nishino would be with manaka. but noooo the ending had to be crappy and disappointing.
> 
> can someone tell me why it ended so suddenly? i was really expecting a volume 18


 
That's cos it didn't end there are two more volumes.


Masa you want Ookusa x Nishino too? Noo she doesn't like him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Oct 31, 2005)

As I said if Ookusa x Nishino happens i will be in hospital for many days with a broken hand, Manaka and Nishino belong together and thats final, and yeh it all depends on the girl as to whether they wanna be protected or not


----------



## Lingz (Oct 31, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> As I said if Ookusa x Nishino happens i will be in hospital for many days with a broken hand, Manaka and Nishino belong together and thats final, and yeh it all depends on the girl as to whether they wanna be protected or not



Well said, I agree. Ookusa isnt that bad compared to Amachi, but he dosent deserve Nishino really.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I did say they kinda looked nice as a couple. Doesn't necessarily mean they'd be together. I mean, I can tell they wouldn't actually enjoy being around each other much. 



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Best comical pairing:
> 
> 
> Komi x All the girls


 Does that include Kurokawa-sensei?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Topic that Lingz made, I didn't see a reason not to post it here.

*Konoha Library - Floor 2 Chico debate #03*

Debate Topic

_theoretically speaking_, is Toujou Aya more of an ideal girlfriend for Manaka Junpei in contrast to Tsukasa Nishino?

*Consider:
*· The initial encounter between Manaka and Toujou during the school balcony 
· The dreams they both share 
· The interests they both share 
· How they both attend the same school 
· Any further reasons the debaters can come up with

Side to prove the topic right - Masahiro
Side to prove the topic wrong - Wushustylist


Topic creator/judges notes - *read!*

Debate topic is slightly vague eh? But I thought about it and realised that there is a wide range of subtopics that can be discussed within this topic, which could be interesting. Two very important notes for the two debaters and respectively the audiences: 

- Bare this in mind, which is a very important point that the debate question starts with _"theoretically speaking", _I need to stress these two words simply because theoretically speaking means from a hypothetical point of view, and not taking in account the many preventions and side affects. 
Moreover, this topic is based on an evidential based question. However, apart from stating the obvious evidences for you to support your idea, personal opinions from a third person perspective that you have picked up while reading the manga is also an important point.

- Second point is that the debate is Toujou in comparison to Nishino, and not Satsuki or any other girls. However, it is fine to use other evidence you find involving these girls that are indirectly involved with them.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 1, 2005)

Mmmm, nice topic, good I didn't get the other side. so, this is more about personal oppinions than manga facts then, I'll do my best so everyone on the sidelines can have a good time too.
Oh, almost forgot, good luck wushu, you might need it


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn, didnt expect to post the topic till friday,only sent it to blue to evaluate but oh well, it's posted. Yeah, I set the teams like this 'cos it seems like it's more fun to argue for what you believe. And knowing the two of you, I know that Wu likes Nishino more and Masa likes Toujou more. 

Ah well, good luck to you both.



			
				Masahiro said:
			
		

> so, this is more about personal oppinions than manga facts then



Masa, you can't really have a debate with actual facts. That won't be a debate then, but more of a quiz question. Debate topics don't normally have a right answer.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Facts in debates are all well and good, such as page refrences, but without your opinions then the debate will fall flat on its face, the passion is delieved from your own personal opinions, great topic by the way and looking forward to the performance of both "combatents" shall we say


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Just out of interest, which side do you think is easier to debate for?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

My immediate reaction from volume 17 would be that Wu has the easier side of the debate, as Nishino and Manaka have a good relationship, but this is without taking into consideration my biased opinion (Nishino <3 Manaka long time), so overall i'd have to say that the easier of the sides is trying to prove the theory right, because there's so many more reasons, whatever the outcome my bias will always be there though


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Masa, you can't really have a debate with actual facts. That won't be a debate then, but more of a quiz question. Debate topics don't normally have a right answer.



An argument without any facts at all is kinda dumb, isn't it? Some facts are needed to put up a good argument, even if oppinion is very important you can't do an argument without facts (ie. don't take your own oppinion as fact)
Hope this post made sense.

/Msahiro, debater in 3rd round


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> An argument without any facts at all is kinda dumb, isn't it? Some facts are needed to put up a good argument, even if oppinion is very important you can't do an argument without facts (ie. don't take your own oppinion as fact)
> Hope this post made sense.
> 
> /Msahiro, debater in 3rd round



I think thats what Lingz was trying to say, of course factual references are needed for a convincing performance and also to show extensive research, but without personal opinion and passion for what your debating about, then there will be no debate


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> An argument without any facts at all is kinda dumb, isn't it? Some facts are needed to put up a good argument, even if oppinion is very important you can't do an argument without facts (ie. don't take your own oppinion as fact)
> Hope this post made sense.
> 
> /Msahiro, debater in 3rd round



Yeah, Sasu answered it for me. Exactly what I was thinking.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> My immediate reaction from volume 17 would be that Wu has the easier side of the debate, as Nishino and Manaka have a good relationship, but this is without taking into consideration my biased opinion (Nishino <3 Manaka long time), so overall i'd have to say that the easier of the sides is trying to prove the theory right, because there's so many more reasons, whatever the outcome my bias will always be there though



I actually thought the debate topic was slightly vague when I came up with it, but then again, theres no real answer to the question so it should be an interesting one. I think it's safe to say that both Masa and Wu need to prepare and research into this topic in order to win


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> I actually thought the debate topic was slightly vague when I came up with it, but then again, theres no real answer to the question so it should be an interesting one. I think it's safe to say that both Masa and Wu need to prepare and research into this topic in order to win


Most debate titles don't have a clear cut answer to go by so they are answered by opinion, and being more vauge makes it harder to prepare for, which in turn should lead to an excellent debate come Saturday


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 1, 2005)

I will research, I'll read ichigo twice, or thirce, and take note of nice pages to refer to. Watch out wu, I wont come unprepared!


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> I will research, I'll read ichigo twice, or thirce, and take note of nice pages to refer to. Watch out wu, I wont come unprepared!



Lol, already heating up 

Good stuff Masa, I'm looking forward to an excellent performance from you!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Indeed I am looking forward to this debate, and it will be nice to be on the panel once again, interesting to see which points masa and wu will pick up on as i'm making some notes myself


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, while rereading last night, I picked up some handy notes that can help both of them.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll have a little checklist next to me and if they get any of the point's i'll give them a mark for getting the point, of course thats not what will win the debate, you have to be convincing and pursuade your point to us


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz I posted it cos I think this topic will need perhaps a bit more preparation than others. Also if either of them are busy on Friday or Saturday they have no chance to really look at the topic. I don't really see any down side to saying the topic now.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah, checklist. Sounds fun, maybe I should make one aswel 

Well I think Wu needs to know the topic soon, or he will be at an disadvantage. Masa has already said that he will reread it "thrice" more times, now he's getting serious already


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lingz I posted it cos I think this topic will need perhaps a bit more preparation than others. Also if either of them are busy on Friday or Saturday they have no chance to really look at the topic. I don't really see any down side to saying the topic now



But isnt that for the judge of the debate to decide?
But it's okay since I don't have any objections with posting now, just didnt expect it to be this early.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah sorry I didn't realise you wanted to hold it back. My mistake.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah sorry I didn't realise you wanted to hold it back. My mistake.



Nah, it's cool, I don't mind really.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the idea of posting the topic early is a good and wise choice, it gives prep time and also allow's for everyone to prepare, its like when i get my essay titles and i have a week to prepare, of course when it comes to when titles are released it's to the judges disgression as to when they release them, I myself will be releasing the title as soon as i have worked over all aspects of it, slightly off topic, who here would like a bleach quiz? I just wanna get an idea of who would like it, can be anime only if need be


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

I suck at "bleach knowledge", I can barely remember the obvious, but I don't mind if you do one. Although I think Naruto quiz would be better since it seems everyone is more confident with Naruto compared to Bleach. I could do a Naruto quiz if everyone wants one.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

That's okay I just wanted to judge the reaction to see how it went, whatever the result this quiz wouldnt be released for at least 3-4 months as i believe we should conserve quizes for special occasions, and yes a Naruto quiz would probably be welcomed more


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

3-4 months? Whoa, that's a long time. I thought you were talking about a few days or something. Well, sounds good to me, I might need to reread some bleach since I have forgotten most my stuff. 

What about the next Ichigo quiz?

Thing is, for the quizes, people tend to enjoy it just as much as the debate since everyone is involved, so it seems to be just as popular as the weekly debates.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll always turn up to quizzes even if I haven't got a clue what the subject is about. But as you say, best to hold back on the quizzes for a while. Although sometime I am definately gonna write a Nishino quiz lol.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Haha, Nishino quiz 

Masa's not going to be very happy!


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol, 20 quiz just about Nishino... isn't that very hard to make?

Yeah, I would like a Bleach or Naruto quiz (maybe combine too) sounds great. Just give me a date and I'll be there


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I orginally said about 3-4 months as people didn't seem to want quizes too close together, however upon hearing some reactions i can compile a few quizes for people, some saved for later dates maybe, I soooooo wanna do that Nishino one


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Out of the back of my head I have a random question, which of the main 3 girls do you believe could be most likely to cheat if they got with Manaka, I'm saying Satsuki because of her whole attitude, I feel she would get bored of Manaka and set her sights on other guys (Please don't hurt me Masa ing)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Has to be Satsuki, the other two just aren't the type. Do you think Manaka would ever cheat on any of the girls?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Satsuki, definitely. 
Toujou the least, I have to say, although theres no way that Nishino would cheat aswel, but I can't even start imagining Toujou trying to cheat.



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Has to be Satsuki, the other two just aren't the type. Do you think Manaka would ever cheat on any of the girls?



Yeah, I think it could happen. Although we have already seen that Manaka can resist temptation aswel. I'm referring to the scene when Nishino and Manaka finally get back together after they kissed that night, and Satsuki tries to seduce Manaka, but Manaka resisted it and told her face to face that she's already got Nishino. That was pretty good of him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I think its doubtful that Manaka would willingly, however he may do accidently if you know what I mean, like one of the girl's kisses him and he just freezes as he always seems to do


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

It wasn't good of him Lingz it was the only right thing to do.

Remember when Manaka was with Nishino before, he hurt her a lot. He didn't directly cheat on her but he wasn't interested.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It wasn't good of him Lingz it was the only right thing to do.



We are talking about Manaka here, it might not be good for any other guys but it was definitely good for the clueless Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> We are talking about Manaka here, it might not be good for any other guys but it was definitely good for the clueless Manaka.



Well I agree to a certain extent however it is what any decent guy would do, It does show Manaka's development alot better though


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah I must admit I was suprised how decisive he was.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Are people impressed with the way in which Manaka has deveolped since the start of the manga, turning from the indecisive panty obsessor into someone who has the power to push away an extremely attractive girl, and have the confidence to say that fate doesn't matter and that Nishino is his partner, if you are impressed let me know why and what of


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Well i'm not really impressed, he has just gone to the level of what any decent guy should be.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well i'm not really impressed, he has just gone to the level of what any decent guy should be.



I agree, although I do think Manaka is a fairly decent guy, especially as a friend.


----------



## TEK (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not impressed either. However, I was surprised by it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

He should have made it clearer to Satsuki before she was right in front of him.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, but he did spit it out in the end, was not bad 

Nice avy blue! Kozue chan, er...I mean Nanako chan!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Yeah, but he did spit it out in the end, was not bad
> 
> Nice avy blue! Kozue chan, er...I mean Nanako chan!


 
Lol your way too good with names to be able to work out that one.

Do you think he would have told her if she hadnt been so forward?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Do you think he would have told her if she hadnt been so forward?



No, no way would he. He was forced in telling her from what I saw. How about you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

I dunno that was the whole aim of him going there. But probably not I guess. Don't you think the way he told Toujou was a bit cruel?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm slightly impressed by him going from a hopeless idiot (sorry Manaka ) to what he is now, however as blue said he should have been like this at the start for sure


----------



## TEK (Nov 1, 2005)

Wait, just so I don't spoil anyone, has everyone in here now finished the series, cuz it sounds that way?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

No only up to volume 17.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeh no spoilers please, and the way he told Toujou was kinda harsh but it did save a really bad situation of saying "I've got something to tell you"


----------



## TEK (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh ok. Just wanted to make sure. I was reading some of the stuff talked above and I wasn't entirely sure. Ok then, never mind. I won't post what I was gonna say cuz it's a spoiler.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah but just saying in passing like that. That was just too casual.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes it was too casual but with Manaka it usually ends up being extreme whatever he does, its either way too formal or way too casual, he hasn't seemed to grasp the concept of in between, how do you think he should have told her?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Theres never a right way of doing this, but surely anything is better than that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Agreed, I think if he sat her down after and told her in a much more civil way it would have been better


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Not too civil, just talk normally to her. But that was just so out of the blue.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Out of the blue seems to be their way of doing things as sure enough, her confession was out of the blue, not to mention at a completely bad time


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Especially as it was at the scene where she confesses to him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

That chapter should have been called, Out of the Blue, mind you all the girls seem to have confessed out of the blue, I mean Nishino doing the pull ups, out of the blue, Satsuki running along the corridor scene, out of the blue, and most definatly Toujou's as we've already discussed


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm yeah that's true. Nishino's was by far the best.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I quite agree, it was just so Nostalgic and almost brought a tear to my eye, Manaka should have accepeted her confession right there and then instead of waiting till the next day


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

I think he was just so shocked by it all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm well now that you mention it he did seem shocked, although the next day he refered to himself and Nishino as lovers so he definatly was in control the next day, till he heard about Toujou of course, been meaning to ask, do you feel sorry for Komi, I mean he just hasn't been the same recently after Chinami done her usual act of being evil


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Feel sorry for Komi hmmmm. Well I dunno what he ever saw in her in the first place. So no it's his own fault.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Feel sorry for Komi? Not really to me. I don't see him as anymore than a comical relief character really.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I dunno I kinda felt a lil sorry for him as he went to such great lengths for her (admittedly all in one chapter) but yeh he is nothing more than a comical character really, as most the times i laugh are either at him or Sotomura


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Sotomura is better than Komi though.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Well yeh, but then again Sotomura is a completely different kind of guy to Komi, Sotomura is actually quite smart and is there as a kind of guy who can give some advice to Manaka, although Manaka never seems to listen


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah Sotomura is definately smart, but the way he just makes fun of everyone. I also love the way he handles his sister.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

The thing i love about Sotomura is when he just appears with that hillarious smile of his face, he's always in the right place at the right time, you ever laughed really hard at a part in Ichigo before?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

If I have it will be from him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

A time for me was when Manaka and Komi heard that the girls would be bathing on the first trip and they had such "disgusting faces" to quote Satsuki, i really cracked up at the faces


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol yeah I remember that. Name some good Sotomura moments.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhh when Toujou makes the chocolate cake for Manaka and she drops it, Sotomura runs over and mentions that the bunnies are doing ecchi things, anytime his tongue comes out its hillarious, when Manaka shouts at him to go away he always runs off in such a hillarious way, so many i cant even think, you got any?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol no I have a hopeless memory. But basically anytime Manaka calls him on the phone.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh yeh when he calls him about the homework, and then when Sotomura arrives with the homework and hits Manaka, not to mention when Sotomura scares the guys who were attacking Nishino and Manaka with his policeman voice hahaha so many


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Oh yeh when he calls him about the homework, and then when Sotomura arrives with the homework and hits Manaka, not to mention when Sotomura scares the guys who were attacking Nishino and Manaka with his policeman voice hahaha so many



That was a great moment. And he was like

"Why the hell are you with Toujou when I brought my homework for you out of kindness"


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> That was a great moment. And he was like
> 
> "Why the hell are you with Toujou when I brought my homework for you out of kindness"



His face though when he says that, its such a great face, without seeing his eyes you can see the emotion, Kishi does the opposite with Kakashi by showing all emotion through his one eye, whereas Sotomura is all emotion without showing his eyes


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Haha, yeah, simply because we never get to see his eyes! And we also don't get to see Kakashi's face.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

The beauty of hiding certain features, the only time we actually see Sotomura's eye's are when he's really shocked, i remember seeing them about twice now


----------



## Mi-Ko (Nov 1, 2005)

i love this manga  soo good.. i remember the first time when i read it on EX-AM soo good.. i know the ending  kinda spoiled by my friends..

is volume 18 translated yet?
i dunno if u know the ending.. but imo i think its gay  if u wanna know i can pm u..


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Do we?? Lol

The beuty of Komi's mouth is beyond words.

Nishino, needless to say, is beuty from physical features to personality


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Do we?? Lol
> 
> The beuty of Komi's mouth is beyond words.
> 
> Nishino, needless to say, is beuty from physical features to personality


 
If Sasu says we do then it's very likely.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

We do and i'll find the pages that we do at some point for you people to clicky clicky and feast your eyes upon


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

No I'm pretty sure I remember seeing them at least once.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol, it's fine inless you want to


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll get it done tommorrow when i get home from the quiz, I'm a little tired, and hungry, at the moment hehe


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I'll get it done tommorrow when i get home from the quiz, I'm a little tired, and hungry, at the moment hehe



I'm not tired, but uber hungry.

Any topics to discuss guys?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm *thinks hard* good topics, ohhh its not a topic but i wanna know where you guys think the film clubs final film will place this year, I reckon they'll sweep first place this time


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Without 90% of the club? Unlikely.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Well that being the case, they still seemed to attract quite a large crowd and it was supposed to be the masterpiece of the film club, although the club is now alot smaller than usual


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you mean how will the film we just saw do in the film festival? Or next years lot do in school festival?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

The film that was just shown, and next year i'm sure Misuzu can pull in a new scooby gang to make an awesome film


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhh you mean in the one where documentries made up the top 10. Well it would be cool if they managed first. It is supposed to be there best one.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

I had second thoughts actually, I can imagine it getting something like second and something incredibly stupid getting first place


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

You never know, Toujou's performance in the end could bring it up.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

That one confession scene could be the deciding factor in judges minds, that kinda thing usually happens


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Indeed and it would be a cool way to end their school career. They had better tell us.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Would be an incredible shame if we were not told of the film clubs final hurdle, can't wait to find out


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah man, did they actually mention the film competition this year?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Well yeh but the festivle has only just finished so we won't know who's ranked where for a few chapters yet i reckon


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope at least they will make the top 10 this year. It shouldn't be all documentries.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Well last year it was musical groups that got 2nd and 1st place I think at least


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a thought, how big is the possibility that Manaka will be with Kozue if she appeared first in the manga out of all the girls?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

Manaka never really showed much interest in her, however if she was at the begining maybe he would have, or maybe he'd just think she's weird for being the way she is


----------



## Lingz (Nov 1, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Manaka never really showed much interest in her, however if she was at the begining maybe he would have, or maybe he'd just think she's weird for being the way she is



I saw it more as he couldnt possibly show interest in her because she came in the manga at the wrong timing. By that time, he already had 3 girls who were after him, he didnt have the time to think of another girl.
But if she appeared at the start, I'm pretty sure that she will hold a much more important position for Manaka incomparision to now.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm yes thats a distinct possibility, if he could work his seemingly magical ways over her earlier then he'd have another follower


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 1, 2005)

He was only interested in Toujou because of when he saw her. He became interested in Nishino by being with her when he thought she was Toujou. No one else has even come close to those two. I don't think it would have been any different if she had been there from the start.


----------



## TEK (Nov 1, 2005)

I was always shocked how he thought that Toujo and Nishino were the same person. Yea, they have the same panties, but that's it. Didn't he even notice that Toujo had black hair while Nishino was blonde.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 1, 2005)

He was blinded by the strawberry panties probably. But, yeah, he should've thought about that. And the notebook had Toujou's name on it yet he still thought it was Nishino he saw.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Well he thought Toujou had just dropped her notebook some other time. I know I know he is the biggest idiot ever.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 3, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well he thought Toujou had just dropped her notebook some other time. I know I know he is the biggest idiot ever.



He never would have imagined the girl to be Toujou, and if he hadn't read her notes he never would have told her he was confessing to Nishino so history could have been changed completely, and yes he was blinded by the patnies and is the biggest idiot ever


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 3, 2005)

You never replied to my post on my thoughts about if Kozue was there from the start.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> He never would have imagined the girl to be Toujou, and if he hadn't read her notes he never would have told her he was confessing to Nishino so history could have been changed completely, and yes he was blinded by the patnies and is the biggest idiot ever


 
But he still would have confessed to Nishino anyway even if he hadn't read her notes.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 3, 2005)

i did actually reply to that  and yeh he still would have confessed but in a more average type of way i think


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 3, 2005)

You did? Where?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 3, 2005)

Posts 7874 and 7876 were my response blue ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 3, 2005)

But I was talking abotu post 7877 which is after.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm mega lost so I think i'll just give up on it


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm quite amazed on how the pull-up confession works so well. In real life, I don't think that would work at all and would make that person look ridiculous, though Manaka already looked pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 3, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I'm quite amazed on how the pull-up confession works so well. In real life, I don't think that would work at all and would make that person look ridiculous, though Manaka already looked pretty ridiculous.


What are you saying, that is the ultimate way to confess! No-one, man or woman, can say no to the pull-up confession.

/Masahiro, feeling sarcastic...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol yeah thats why this is manga.


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 4, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I'm quite amazed on how the pull-up confession works so well. In real life, I don't think that would work at all and would make that person look ridiculous, though Manaka already looked pretty ridiculous.


Do you have better idea how to confess then?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I'm quite amazed on how the pull-up confession works so well. In real life, I don't think that would work at all and would make that person look ridiculous, though Manaka already looked pretty ridiculous.



Lol, well it's hardly realistic that all of the girls like him in the first place.


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 4, 2005)

I think that Nishino may have a crush on Manaka before the confession. Maybe that's why she said yes?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, you can bash Manaka all you want, but you can't say he isn't kind. He always tries to do what he thinks is the best for everyone, but as we know, he fails most of the time, even though his intetentions are good.
So I can see some girls might like him, even though his looks are avarage and he screws up sometimes 

^doesn't mean he deserves any of the girls in the manga, just that it isn't impossible


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

He has good inentions yes, but he is just far too clueless.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Well, you can bash Manaka all you want, but you can't say he isn't kind. He always tries to do what he thinks is the best for everyone, but as we know, he fails most of the time, even though his intetentions are good.
> So I can see some girls might like him, even though his looks are avarage and he screws up sometimes
> 
> ^doesn't mean he deserves any of the girls in the manga, just that it isn't impossible



I was not bashing Manaka.

I am one of the few guys in here that actually likes him. I didnt say it was impossible though did I? I just said it's hardly realistic. 



			
				Hero kun said:
			
		

> I think that Nishino may have a crush on Manaka before the confession. Maybe that's why she said yes?



That's true hero, 'cos Nishino has already taken notice of Manaka a few years before the start of the manga shown in the flashback when they revisted their middle school


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

But she said that if she truly liked someone she would ask them out herself.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, but she already said she forgot about it. She probably didnt "truely like" him back them, just thought he was more unique comared to most guys.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok fair enough, so then why did she say yes to his confession?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

Hmmm, well she did actually like him before, it was just that it wasnt "deep" or anything, and the pull up confession was class.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol maybe she felt sorry for him, doing that confession. I love how Komi then practices pull ups afterwards.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

Komi was class, but not in a million years would Nishino go out with him.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

I just think Nishino felt sorry for him being so retarded, so she said yes  After that she did get real feelings for him, even if the the reason she got togheter with him was out of pity


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

She doesn't seem the type though that would just go out with anyone.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

no, she didn't go out with komi, so she does have some sort of standard : but she erally laughed at manaka when he confessed, I think she whought he was just really dumb there, and couldn't say no cause of the laughing


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah but Komi is worst than anybody.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

well, she didn't go out with him, so him being worst or not isn't the question, she got some standards thats what I'm saying


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol your standards don't have to be high to reject Komi. Guess that's why Chinami didn't mind.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

Haha, yeah that must be it     and I got some semi-proof that she didn't really "love" him when he confessed... and here it is the infamous
  read what Nishino says in the top left panel


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

But what circumstances is she talking about?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats why I said semi-proof, it's up tp the reader... I take it as after she calmed down from all the laughing and she agreed to go out with him while in some kind of "shock" (don't have a better way to put it)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Hmmmm Manaka wasn't really interested in her, she wasn't really interested in him. It was doomed from the start.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

yep, thats what I'm saying 
hmm I'm reading for the debate right now... got to find some good evidence to prove my point : my goal is atleast 2 clicky clicky to use when best needed


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol pretty irresponsable of them both going into that relationship.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, it was just some pastime for them, foolish manaka for even trying.. and Nishino for getting manakas hope up.. they weren't meant for each other anyway


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol well their meant for each other now. Which is why their back together.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll save my argument for the debate blue, ok? but no, they aren't meant for each other


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah we probably shouldnt take this discussion any further. Satsuki though, totally not suited to Manaka.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

now you pushed it too far blue, you know aswell as I do that Satsuki is the only right choice for manaka!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

I know that she is the worst choice.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey no more Komi bashing  leave the poor fella alone, I know he's not the best example of a prime physically specimin but he's a great character and one of my favourites from the manga, so remember people, SAY NO TO KOMI BASHING! and just read through the posts and i'm cluless as ever


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually, komi is pretty good physically, he is pretty strong and can endure all kinds of stuff, but he is neither good looking nor smart and that is his problem   and to be honest, compared to the other guys in the manga, he is not better than any of them


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Actually, komi is pretty good physically, he is pretty strong and can endure all kinds of stuff, but he is neither good looking nor smart and that is his problem   and to be honest, compared to the other guys in the manga, he is not better than any of them



*[PRO KOMI RANT BEGIN]* Okay looks like I'm the only one who's gonna defend Komi here, I know he's not the nicest looking guy shall we say, and he's perverted beyond imagination (he should really sort that out) but he's a nice guy overall and in some ways I like him more than Sotomura, and I definatly like him more than that self obsessed pretty boy and the Toujou obsessor, I would start a fanclub but no one would join, but I will never see Komi put down *[/PRO KOMI RANT OVER]*


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol he's ok I suppose he just seems like a bit of an idiot. Sotomura is much better for me.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

See i respect that, no flaming of Komi, hope we all guessed who the self obsessed pretty boy and Toujou obsessor are


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

I think I get them... but I don't remember seeing one of them for a long time...  and both of them are kinda self-obsessed pretty-boys


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Well Komi beats the hell outta both of them an thats that *strides away*


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

ofcourse he will beat them, he is both stronger and more durable  he loses in looks, but wins in personality and pure strenght


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

Komi kicks ass!!



But still dosent deserve Nishino


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Of course we know who you mean


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Never said he deserved Nishino, she's Manaka's, and i thought you might know blue


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you think Manaka deserves Nishino?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Well sometimes I do wonder but I honestly want them to be together, I think its more of a case that Nishino deserves Manaka for all shes done for him


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with Sasu, it's hard to find someone who does "deserve" her, butr it's definitely a fact that Nishino deserves Manaka for all she's gone through 'cos of him.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd go as far to say she deserves someone that will love her back with the same amount that she does, now I really really hope this is Manaka, and that he actually gives the same amount of love back to her, because if not he is a bigger fool than i could ever have imagined


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

But Manaka won't do that will he, he's still gonna be affected by Toujou


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't think toujou or nishino "deserves" manaka, Satsuki deserves him, and Satsuki deserves manaka, end of discussion, ok?


hope ppl didnt take that too hard


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice little dream world your in there Masa, Satsuki does work hard, but in the worst ways possible


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Nice little dream world your in there Masa, Satsuki does work hard, but in the worst ways possible



Worst ways possible?
Support your theory sasu


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 4, 2005)

This isn't so much a theory but more of a factual based analysis of what Satsuki does, everytime she see's Manaka shes over the top, jumping on him, telling him how much she loves him, and generally being incredibly forceful, not to mention trying to win him over with her attractiveness, if she were to sit down with him and maybe have a chat about things in the way that Nishino and maybe to a certain extent Toujou does, then maybe she might have more sucess, we already know Manaka felt happiest around her, so if they could just go back to being themseleves around each other things might turn out to be easier for the hot headed Satsuki, enough for you Lingz?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 4, 2005)

Indeed, very well said. 
If Satsuki used a different method of approaching Manaka, then she may suceed. Actually, that's a good question, do you think if Satsuki used a different method of approaching Manaka, would she suceed?
But then again..



> we already know Manaka felt happiest around her



He feels happiest because of how Satsuki acts, if she dosent act true to herself, then do you think he will still feel as happy?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 5, 2005)

If she acted like when they first met (after the storageroom incident) I think she would up her chances quite a bit, since she was herself there and not forcefull. If Satsuki changes tactics, she will be the one with manaka in the end.

/Masahiro, will be away until tonight, if anyone wonders why i'll be in the IRC later.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm gonna be away till this evening too. 

I think it's easy to say what if Satsuki acted like this or that. But if she didnt act the way she did she wouldn't be being herself.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 5, 2005)

True but when she was looking after Manaka was the time when he was happiest with her, so if she was like that and not the constant jumping all over him things might be better, what time is the debate as i'm gonna be home at 11 so i might not even be able to make it


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 5, 2005)

There seems not to be any debate today, I haven't heard from wu yet, so we haven't set a date. And something came up today, so I wont be here tonight either, sorry guys :sad 

/Masahiro, just informing the current situation


----------



## Lingz (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, fair enough.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 5, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> True but when she was looking after Manaka was the time when he was happiest with her, so if she was like that and not the constant jumping all over him things might be better, what time is the debate as i'm gonna be home at 11 so i might not even be able to make it


 
But at no point did she really have a chance compared with Toujou or Nishino


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 6, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But at no point did she really have a chance compared with Toujou or Nishino



Yeh I agree with that, but thats what makes Satsuki's character ironic in a sense


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 6, 2005)

Satsuki always had a chance, and still has   Now, where is wushu, we need a date and time for the debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 6, 2005)

No she never has. At no point have I really given her any chance of ending with him


----------



## TEK (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't think Satsuki ever had a chance. I've can't picture him going out with her. The only two girls I could picture him going out with is Nishino and Toujo. Although, if I were him, I'd like to have Kozue as one of my choices as well.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Well it is one of his choices but he has blatently rejected her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Himura, if your still online you came onto IRC at the wrong time. I was just getting lunch. Anyway there are normally a few people in the evening (UK time) which probably isn't great for you.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 7, 2005)

Poor Satsuki 

Shes my fav out of all the girls, shame shes going to loose 
Toujo's just a boring character, Nishino is okay tho.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

I wouldn't call Toujou completely boring. Just shy.


----------



## Stelixus (Nov 7, 2005)

Hasnt the manga aready end? The anime is in to OVAs atm. Currently OVA 4


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 7, 2005)

Bubble said:
			
		

> Poor Satsuki
> 
> Shes my fav out of all the girls, shame shes going to loose
> Toujo's just a boring character, Nishino is okay tho.



How can you say Satsuki will loose? She wont, and if she does I'll blame it on the manga-ka getting a heart-attack so someone else had to finish it.
Good to see another Satsuki-fan though, I feel so alone in here (mostly Nishino fans).


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Lol ok well I'm pretty certain that didn't happen, but still he won't end with Satsuki


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 7, 2005)

oh i figured that out a moment ago blu. =)



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Himura, if your still online you came onto IRC at the wrong time. I was just getting lunch. Anyway there are normally a few people in the evening (UK time) which probably isn't great for you.



OnTopic:
by the way things are going, satsuki's chance is getting slimmer and slimmer by the moment. >.<


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 7, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call Toujou completely boring. Just shy.



I'm suprised i didn't get a battering by the Toujou FC 
What Volumn is the high Qual up too?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> oh i figured that out a moment ago blu. =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes I agree. I think she confessed to early.

17 volumes out high quality, and most of us here are Nishino fans.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 7, 2005)

the toujou FC is more or less sleeping I think... only one relly active is nishino...  
We got to revive the Satsuki FC Bubble!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

Nishino FC hasn't really been active. Need to do something about that. Most active is Kozue FC.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 7, 2005)

congrats on the leap in rank blue and I think we should liven up the Nishino FC once again


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd rather be an Elite Jounin than a S-Class Missing-nin but oh well. With Nishino FC I will try and think of something, if you have any ideas i'll be pleased to hear them.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 7, 2005)

Well apart from making more nishino banners, there's not alot of other methods.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm sure we can think of some other idea's between us, I mean we are quite a resourceful bunch to say the least


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yes I agree. I think she confessed to early.



hmm i just realized that:

Satsuki confessed too early
Toujo confessed too late (?)
Nishino confessed at the exact moment

 



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> congrats on the leap in rank blue and I think we should liven up the Nishino FC once again



seems all the discussion is here so i guess we should drop by the FC more often. especially me.  

you guys are quite good at brainstorming ideas. ill help out. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

dark_himura said:
			
		

> hmm i just realized that:
> 
> Satsuki confessed too early
> Toujo confessed too late (?)
> Nishino confessed at the exact moment


 
I like your thinking. Her confession was by far the best.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 8, 2005)

and im not just talking strictly about time here. this can be open to other interpretations. 



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I like your thinking. Her confession was by far the best.


thanks. it just crossed my mind. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

How do you mean other interpretations?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

Gotta put some life in the Satsuki FC 

One rule in life=  Those who Dare, Win.

She might have confessed early but shes the only one who doesn't mind speaking her true feelings. Silly mangas


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes but she is never serious. She tries to force Manaka to like her rather than letting him like her.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 8, 2005)

hmm..here goes nothing. *oh my god this is gonna be weird T_T*

taking the concept of time out of the context, and using the concept of mood:

for satsuki's case: she tends to be too forward and when urged by an aggressive impulse she will 'confess'. a mood setter if you will. 

for toujo's case: she passes off almost every chance to 'confess'..until the heightened moment wanes and wanes and *poof* its gone. then the next chance comes along and the same thing happens..then the next chance comes along, the dreaded cycle continues. as these chances pass one by one a lot of things happen (like manaka going out with nishino)..finally toujo 'confesses'. the mood is unfortunately, gone. 

for nishino's case: as the planets align, the gods give their blessings, everything seems perfect and the mood is high she 'confesses' and hits right on the spot!

*im weird i know. i have to do domething more productive >,<*


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol I like it. Very nice analysis. See everything suggests that Nishino is the best for Manaka.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol I like it. Very nice analysis. See everything suggests that Nishino is the best for Manaka.




(i know its true..doesn't mean i can't want Satsuki to win )

Oh btw the Satsuki FC has been bumped, took a bit of digging


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Hah admitting Nishino will be the one. Although as much as I want Nishino to be the one he ends up with I believe it will be Toujou.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Hah admitting Nishino will be the one. Although as much as I want Nishino to be the one he ends up with I believe it will be Toujou.



they always do that 'Cute Silent Girls wins' thing in most animes/Manga's


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Well we can always hope.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Bah, pulling out some kind of good blessing and moon/planet/stars alignment, you clearly are just a biased fanboy! (so am I but what can you do about it  ) Satsuki might have told her feelings to early, but it's just her way of doing things, and thats what we like about her! Satsuki wont give up, and all you nishino fans know it, don't write her off too early.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

I know she won't give up but I also know she has no chance. Oh and what do you expect from the owner of the Nishino FC.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

She is still pretty close to manaka, that means she got a chance! There is still 2 volumes left, much can happen, and Satsuki makes things happen 
Hope mecha makes bubble an offical member in the satsuki fc soon, then I wont be the only active member!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah she is but Manaka seems to be more afraid of her rather than loving her.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

He will realise his fault and finally understand that Satsuki is the one for him, Manaka will overcome his so called "fear" for satsuki, she isn't fearsome at all when you think about it


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol he's afraid of her practically raping him everytime she gets near.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

She doesn't try to "rape" him everytime she gets close. 
He will overcome that, and realise that it isn't so bad having satsuki "raping" him (it wont be rape since he will go along with it  )


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Well he has hardly gone along with all her actions so far. Hasn't stopped her though.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

But you can't say he wasn't interested, if he gets his mind off those 2 other girls (that might happen somehow) he will give in to Satsuki. Those 2 "other" girls are just too distracting to him... why can't he just settle with Satsuki?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

The fact that the two other girls are distracting him shows he cares for them more. He doesn't stop when he is with them


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

hmm, can't remember one single time that manaka has done something with any of the other girls, if you disregard the 3 kisses with nishino, and come on, even satsuki kissed him (once) (can't remember if toujou did... did she?)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

She kissed him when he couldn't move! 

There have been tons of occasions when he has been with the other two. Like on the school trip.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

He has been with all of them, but he hasn't done anything with any of them.
ANd yeah, she kissed him when he couldn't move, but he liked it


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

He was practically begging her to stop.

He was about to kiss Toujou until he saw Nishino and he has kissed Nishino voluntarily!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, the toujou moment nishino stopped... and well, with nishino it was right after they became togheter again, so thats understandable, he would do that to any girl being his girlfriend (that girl being Nishino was just an ill fated coincident).


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol what? He chose Nishino because that's who he wanted to be with. No other reason.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay, this is my 100th post, so lets celebrate by making 


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> She kissed him when he couldn't move.
> He was practically begging her to stop.


those invalid 


*Spoiler*: _The dreaded: Clicky Clicky_ 










Satsuki is the best!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

I wasn't talking about then, that was ages ago and she kissed him. He didn't kiss her back. That must have been like 2 years ago.

I'm talking about the time when he was trapped.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Okay, this is my 100th post, so lets celebrate by making
> 
> those invalid
> 
> ...




Satsuki wins again  \o/


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Hold on let me find the chapter im talking about

Right on 8000th post too:


*Spoiler*: __ 









That's pretty much begging her not too.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

ahh, but look at this (same chapter)


*Spoiler*: __ 









Does it seem like he wanted it any other way at the last page there?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Not really. Also would he have kissed her if he hadn't of been trapped? Most certainly not.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

He probably wouldn't have kissed her, but now that it happened, do you think he regrets it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

He couldn't do anything about it. Satsuki being too forceful. He even said "two people who don't love each other"

Where as with Nishino he wanted to do it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

Well he Did dream about her and say about wanting to do more 

i'd say hes deffo attracted to her, maybe more so than the others (Admit it, she has more sex appeal than the other 2)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

He's so attached to her he keeps rejecting her?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He's so attached to her he keeps rejecting her?



Attraction and love are different things


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

He feels neither towards her.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

That's were Manakas indecesiveness kicks in, look at this page (still same chap, before the kissin')



He is considering being together with her at that moment.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He feels neither towards her.



I beg to differ there 

Attraction- Yes, hes already stated several times about how sexy she is, he's also dreamed about her.

Love- Yes, not as much as the other 2, but i think he loves all 3 of them


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok maybe attracted, but not now he is with Nishino. 

Love definately not. Of course it depends on your definition of love.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He feels neither towards her.



Hahaha, blue you are just to stubborn, almost worse than me!
He is clearly attracted to her, and he got feelings for her too, and you know it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

He wouldn't get with her even if Nishino and Toujou wern't there.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 8, 2005)

sorry about rude question, it is already 18 vol is out ?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Nope it isn't. Should be a little while yet till they release it.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He's so attached to her he keeps rejecting her?



~nuff said

may it be love or attraction.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He wouldn't get with her even if Nishino and Toujou wern't there.




Not sure about that, if he was single and things went like they were, i'd be pretty sure he'd be with Satsuki. The only thing that stopped the relationship was him having feelings for Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

If he was truly meant to be with her he would be no matter what. He even said that he was destined to be with Nishino


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2005)

I bet we're both wrong and he ends up with Toujou


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

can you post an actual page reference to that?.. can't remember it


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

"If this isn't destiny, then what is it?"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll answear his question:  It's a mere delusion of your mind, dear manaka, or at most a coincidence. Such a thing as destiny doesn't exist, it's just a way to explain things you don't fully understand. In manakas case, he doesn't understand his own feelings, so he comes up with "destiny".
And one thing he doesn't remind us of there is that it was long ago he confessed to her, many things has happened. He is just as confused after her confession, as nishino was after his some years ago.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

You can't deny the fact that he says they are destined means he wants to be with her.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

That's what he thinks. As I said he was confused there, and look at the very last sentence: "She is still where I can run and catch up to, but..." that means he isn't totally sure. Next page shows him wondering what he should do, then says "she's the best". The same chapter though, he hears about Toujou having a date, and he looks truly shocked <---- he still got feelings for toujou at that moment <---- he is still not sure about nishino even after her confession.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry but that just means Toujou can affect him. Not Satsuki.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Right now, it was about Nishinos confession, and how he was insecure about it.  the best way to show that was how he reacted on Toujou having a date.
If you look at this pic:

You can't deny he is still interested in ALL of them,  this is last chapter of vol 16, so it's very recent... don't say he isn't interested in Satsuki anymore.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

"There's no way I can refuse Nishino's confession" sums it up nicely, thanks Masa!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

If you want to quote, quote the But in the begining to, ok? 
Now, aside from that he basicly says, Satsuki is a good choice, but how can I refuse nishino after that confession?   and Toujou just seems out of his league there.
This is how I see it (ofcourse with some Satsuki bias, but that page is open for debate ) : From that page, I can make out that he wants to be with Satsuki, but the whole nishino confession makes it hard for him, you all know he tries to be such a nice person all the time, and can't find a nice way to turn nishino down after she did the "pull-up confession", his own trademark move. About toujou, on that page she just seems out of his reach, since she got a date and all, so he is ready to give up on her.

I bet Nishino-fans find another meaning of that page another way, and probably Toujou-fans too.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

Ohhh, a heated discussion in here then? hehe

What's the discussion about?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

But that was before he told Satsuki he had a girlfriend and was with Nishino.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

After reading that page, the only reason I can find for him to throw her off like that was that he was feeling guilty, he really wanted to, but since he had a girlfriend at that point he couldn't. If he did something with Satsuki at that moment, he would be unfaithful to nishino, and manakas' nice personality can't do that. If it was the other way around, that it was nishino in the alley, and his girlfriend was Toujou, he wouldn't do anything with them, in respect for his girlfriend (in that case toujou, in real case Nishino. feel free to change the girls around however you wish, it would still be the same)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Errr no, it was because he is with Nishino and not Satsuki. He didn't want to do it because he didn't like Satsuki like that.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

There is one thing you got to admit blue, and that is Manaka being attracted to Satsuki, and if you can't admit that, well... then there is no real way of saving you  To make it easier for you to admit, I'll post a nice little page from vol 17.
Now direct all your attention to the left of the top-panel, and say: I admit Manaka finds Satsuki attractive, ok?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

But it doesnt matter because he is with Nishino and he rejects her moments later.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol. Masa, sorry but you can't win. It dosent make sense however you put it;

*Manaka thinks (as a girlfriend):*

_Nishino > Satsuki _

This is literally a fact.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Nishino got the upperhand at the moment, but that doesn't mean Satsuki is out of the equation. As I said before there are still 2 volumes left, and much can happen, I seriously don't think Manakas' and Nishinos' relationship will survive until the end of vol 19. If they break up then there is just Toujou and Satsuki left, and lets just hope Satsuki somehow wins his heart when that happens.
And as I said before blue, he rejects her in the alley because he got a girlfriend already, before one goes to a new girl, break up with the first or be a jackass not worthy of anyones love.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

But why is he with Nishino and not Satsuki! Cos thats who he likes!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I hope you are all happy, a young lad's dream was just crushed and...and... ing


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Cause he can't decide between all the girls! he is just testing them out  He will end up with toujou or Satsuki I think, depending on what'll happen next vol. I noticed there wasn't much more of Satsuki in vol 17 cept for the things we have talked about already, so I think it would be good to postpone the end of this little discussion until we got more material to work with, or we could come up with random ramblings about who's the best girl, which would lead to nowhere.

oh, and lingz can you show me page where he states that, or I wont belive you 

Edit: what are you talking about sasu?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

I will when once I have abit more time, just you wait Masa


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Cause he can't decide between all the girls! he is just testing them out  He will end up with toujou or Satsuki I think, depending on what'll happen next vol. I noticed there wasn't much more of Satsuki in vol 17 cept for the things we have talked about already, so I think it would be good to postpone the end of this little discussion until we got more material to work with, or we could come up with random ramblings about who's the best girl, which would lead to nowhere.
> 
> oh, and lingz can you show me page where he states that, or I wont belive you
> 
> Edit: what are you talking about sasu?


 
Like I said in IRC she is becoming a side character.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Lingz, i'll be waiting for it, and I will try my best to prove you wrong


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Sasu is talking about the 8000th post. He told me many times he would get it hehe.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

haha ok, fair enough (poor sasu  )
If you think Satsuki is becoming side char for not showing up much in half a vol... then you should have counted out nishino long ago when she was absent for 1 vol or more (can't remember, she wasn't there anyway)


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

I would have if i wernt at school but you didn't make it fair so humph *buggers off*


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry for helping him out sasu, but I didn't know any of you was after the 8000th post, what about the 12th? isn't that good enough?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

She was busy planning her triumphant return. She is the main girl now, with the fact that she is Manaka's girlfriend.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

Bagsies 9000th post, I'll get that next time when it comes!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Why couldn't Satsuki be doing the same? You don't know that. We will see when the next vol comes, I vote for Nishino getting dumped, anyone agrees?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Nope I don't, and Satsuki isn't clever enough to plan a return. Plus there isn't enough time left.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> I vote for Nishino getting dumped, anyone agrees?


Have you ever felt what its like to be hit with a baseball bat round the head 150 times just out of interest? do you still want to take the view that you stated now


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol well said Sasu.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Have you ever felt what its like to be hit with a baseball bat round the head 150 times just out of interest? do you still want to take the view that you stated now


Well, actually I have been thinking about it (being hit by a baseball bat) but I decided not to in the end. About Nishino being dumped, I still stand by my word, S-h-e   w-i-l-l  b-e  d-u-m-p-e-d. Anyone with me? (this is not about hating nishino, this is about manaka dumping her or not)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

She will not be dumped next volume


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

It's just my oppinion vs your oppinion here, we will just have to wait for it, and see who's right blue    (and that would be me DD)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

I know I will be right!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue, none of us 2 have read past 17, so we can't know wat will happen, I place my bets on Manaka leaving Nishino (or nishino leaving him) before the end of vol 18! (or it turns out as a cliffhanger wheter he should dump her or not)

First post today in the thread


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Nah he will stay for the next volume. I know he will.


----------



## TEK (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't wait until the next volume comes out so we can all discuss about it. ^_^


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

So do I, but I sense something... I think I can see the future (hang on a little)

nooo the whole thread is saying bad things about Satsuki, and they wont listen to me!

^ that's what will happen, am I right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

If you predicted a great future between Manaka and Nishino then yes.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

I predicted Satsuki bashin' in this thread, and some Nishino-fanbois wailing for manaka leaving her. Uwehehehehehe


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Well Satsuki bashing will probably happen, if she's in the volume


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

oh she will, just you wait blue    she will even separate Nishino and  Manaka, and get Manaka to love her... yadda yadda, vol 19 will be somek inda college wedding between them


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

Satsuki bashing is inevitable, and read and repeat after me Masa

I Masa hereby proclaim my love and loyalty to the great Tsukasa Nishino and admit that she will not be dumped in the next volume, futhermore she soooo totally owns that dweeb Satsuki, THE END...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

She will seperate them? Always has to use such dirty tactics.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I Masa hereby proclaim my love and loyalty to the great Kitaouji Satsuki and admit that she will get togheter with Manaka in the next volume, futhermore she soooo totally owns that dweeb Nishino, THE END...



there, I said it!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

You seem to have got confused with the wording


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

what? me? never! and dirty tactics you say? In love and war everything goes, didn't you know that, and as long as manaka is happy with Satsuki...


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

Zounds Sir, you have done thyself a terrible sin, that skrumpet is nothing but a trecharous siren


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, but you must have deluded yourself, shakespeare. The trecharous siren is noone but Tsukasa Nishino!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

*None other than Tsukasa Nishino if your gonna get technical with me sonny*, you have done her ladyship a great wrong, Hark Hark may you be forgiven for your sin merciless swine!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol is this ever going to end?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Intentional spelling on that one, just to force a post   And I wouldn't want to be forgiven by that wench!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

Wench!!! why good sir do you give false judgement upon the embodiment of an angel? is thy wrapped in jealousy? aye methinks your deed's come from a deep lack of hatred towards my fair lady, Zounds away with you sir


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

This is too complicated for me, but just like to say Nishino is better than Satsuki


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah what he said


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

aye sir, I do not lack hatred when it comes to Tsukasa "the wench" Nishino, you must have hit your head with a stone or something. angel? Blasphemy! The only angel ever sighted in the Manga of Ichigo 100% is Kitaouji Satsuki!

Zounds of you say? me doesnt know what you are talking about.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol your not the only one. How can you describe Satsuki as an angel?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

Alas the poor child above has seen so much trauma he cannot clearly work out who he likes better so lets just agree in plain english, Nishino is the best for all time <3


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

Sasu, I'm sorry, but I think you got it wrong it's S A T S U K I    not nishino.. okay? And about the trauma, it's just that the people around me lacks hatred, so it doesn't cloud my sight.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

I do not lack hatred and my friend you are mistaken, all around you are people who agree with my view that Nishino is a goddess and is much greater than Satsuki ever has been or will be, who remains the only girl to ever go out with Manaka? I rest my case


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

And twice at that!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 8, 2005)

whats that masa? Owned!!! oh hell's yeh


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 8, 2005)

I have noticed that you rest your case very often, is that a good thing? I think it's almost the same as giving up...(which is really bad) so, don't rest your case on me while I'm still awake! Nishino is a devil in disguise (I have seen her true form) all she want is the ruin of Manaka! Now, I couldn't care less about manaka, but since Satsuki likes him I have to make an exception and try to show the true way for manaka, which is dumping Nishino (as he should be doing sometime next vol, bets on chapter anyone?).

/masahiro saying: Rest your case if you want, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 8, 2005)

Satsuki does many more devilish acts.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 8, 2005)

This won't end. Masa is too stuborn in his dreamworld


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahhhhh, God Damn Cable Company! Shut down my cable for a whole week, I couldnt even watch TV! I paid those bastards too, they changed the billing date without telling me and charged me for a bunch of stuff I didnt order, so I got shut down till I got time to go down there and clear it up.

Well anyways thats why Ive havent been here for a while. Sorry about missing my own damn debate without tellin you all, but I had no way to let you all know, my bad. 

Anyways, I saw the topic just now, its cool, but if its all right with you guys, can you give me a bit before the we debate, since i wanna kinda research it a bit since masa's got a week head start on me.


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome back Wu. Sorry to hear bout the cable company fiasco that happened.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks man, but that damn Comcast sucks this is the 3rd time now. What service provider you running under?

Oh yeah and you wanted to participate in the dabates right? You know weve had 3 of em already right? Down in the IRC channel we set up, you should come down some time, You know how to use IRC?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome back wu!!

We've been wondering where you went, lol.

Anyway, glad to see you back, need to run for school, speak later.

P.s you like Inuyasha? Never knew that


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

I once again feel Satsuki isn't getting enough love in this thread


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Thanks man, but that damn Comcast sucks this is the 3rd time now. What service provider you running under?
> 
> Oh yeah and you wanted to participate in the dabates right? You know weve had 3 of em already right? Down in the IRC channel we set up, you should come down some time, You know how to use IRC?


No, I don't know how to use IRC but I hear chatting on it is not that hard so I could probably learn quickly. I do want to participate in debates but I'm not sure when. It all depends on how my schedule goes in terms of classes, work, etc. 

As for the service provide, I use SBC DSL. It's pretty good but since I use a wireless internet, sometimes it can't find the router and it temporarily kicks me offine. Other than that, it's not too bad. My parents have comcast at their home and it's not so bad when it's working. However, it's more often not working than it is working.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

If you check out the first post in the Ichigo fanclub, there is a link to a guide to how to access the Ichigo IRC channel


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice to see that you are back wu, a shame your internet got shut down. If you wonder about the debate, I have been far too busy defending Satsuki in here to do some research on toujou  
Hehe, yesterday was fun as hell, but we slided off-topic in the end, almost a flamewar (4 on 1 in IRC..DOH!)

Sasu, you are not mad at me I hope


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Sasu, you are not mad at me I hope


I hope he is. I can't believe im living in the same country as you! You traitor! What's it called? TREASON!


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

Satsuki is well worth the effort!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I hope he is. I can't believe im living in the same country as you! You traitor! What's it called? TREASON!



Now calm down SkriK, and the traitor is YOU for not liking Satsuki.
I will take any bashing you (= nishino-fans in general) throw at me, and multiply my work to defend Satsuki!


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Then defend Satsuki by telling me what reasons that makes her better than Nishino. If you already told the others just tell me which page I should go to and read it.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

We had quite the argument just yesterday about Manaka liking satsuki or not, it's from 399 to here, so have a nice read 
And how can I not like Satsuki more than the wench Tsukasa nishino?

Edit time to argue right now, got English class coming up in 5 min, hope to see you all tonight!


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Then defend Satsuki by telling me what reasons that makes her better than Nishino. If you already told the others just tell me which page I should go to and read it.



Shes better looking, deeper character, not afraid to show her feelings. Not a weirdo whos attracted to people doing silly things! She can't cook but she still trys (remember him looking through the bins for her chocolate).
Edit- Shes also very caring. (dispite being Violent sometimes )


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

I like Nishino too. Just don't like the Anti Satsuki FC


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Is there a Anti Satsuki FC?? That's just lame. Satsuki is a great character though i wouldn't like her to end up with Manaka. She way too forward. You know those times when SHE kissed him and not the other way around, the occasion where Manaka and Nishino kissed, it was him kissing Nishino.
Her character isn't deep at all, it's more than shallow. Everything shows on her outside, and I don't mean looks. She doesn't keep anything inside and you know that. She's also sexually frustrated, she continuesly keep trying to "rape" manaka.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Is there a Anti Satsuki FC?? That's just lame. Satsuki is a great character though i wouldn't like her to end up with Manaka. She way too forward. You know those times when SHE kissed him and not the other way around, the occasion where Manaka and Nishino kissed, it was him kissing Nishino.
> Her character isn't deep at all, it's more than shallow. Everything shows on her outside, and I don't mean looks. She doesn't keep anything inside and you know that. She's also sexually frustrated, she continuesly keep trying to "rape" manaka.




It might just be my taste but half those things seem posative not negative to me


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

I might be so, but i don't think that would be the outcome as a lovefull relationship. Maybe as a plaything, but not as lifetime partners.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

There isn't an anti Satsuki FC. Hi SkriK nice to see you back.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I might be so, but i don't think that would be the outcome as a lovefull relationship. Maybe as a plaything, but not as lifetime partners.



They do 'care' for each other, while Satsuki is the most open of the girls, likes to tempt Manaka with everything she can. Has forced him to kiss her etc. The reason they first started liking each other was Satsuki's caring nature after finding out Manaka was ignured. Also when she made the Chocolates for him, when he found out he lied to her and her chocolates were still in the bin, he went digging through a bin to find chocolates that had been in there for a while (burried ).

I know Satsuki might not be the top runner currently in the series, but they do genuinly like each other. Manaka has dreamed about her and wishing he went further than the forcefull kiss  and she has no problems admitting she loves him.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, feels nice to pay a visit. Was planning on just looking through the latest posts, but when i saw something naming Satsuki was better than Nishino, i just had to speak up.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> There isn't an anti Satsuki FC. Hi SkriK nice to see you back.




Btw Blue we gotta convince you to convert to the Satsuki FC


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Bubble said:
			
		

> They do 'care' for each other, while Satsuki is the most open of the girls, likes to tempt Manaka with everything she can. Has forced him to kiss her etc. The reason they first started liking each other was Satsuki's caring nature after finding out Manaka was ignured. Also when she made the Chocolates for him, when he found out he lied to her and her chocolates were still in the bin, he went digging through a bin to find chocolates that had been in there for a while (burried ).


I've never said he didn't care about her, elsewhy he'd never taken two years deciding on which girl to choose, he even said so himself.



			
				Bubble said:
			
		

> I know Satsuki might not be the top runner currently in the series, but they do genuinly like each other. Manaka has dreamed about her and wishing he went further than the forcefull kiss  and she has no problems admitting she loves him.


That's what i'm saying, the love she gives manaka isn't returned. He just think it's nice to be liked by her since other guys get jelous of her looks.(some part is the same for Nishino but he has real feelings for her too)

But I got to admit, sometimes when Manaka and Satsuki went further apart, it was kinda sad. As when they (or she) decided on just being friends, i got teary eyes.



			
				Bubble said:
			
		

> Btw Blue we gotta convince you to convert to the Satsuki FC


I don't think that will ever happen. But if it were to occur, i will assassinate him along with Lingz (?)


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

Skriks more reasonable then the other Nishino nutcases


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 9, 2005)

nice to see you again skrik. =)

no trace of masa yet?  i enjoyed reading the discussions. =)


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

:S maybe.
I don't have much more to say, maybe ?Masahiro has something to say.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> :S maybe.
> I don't have much more to say, maybe ?Masahiro has something to say.




pfft thats called baiting 

I haven't finished the series yet, only on Chapter 8 i think


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

Ha, I'm back! I was sitting in school rottening in english class.


			
				Bubble said:
			
		

> Skriks more reasonable then the other Nishino nutcases


Yeah bubble, even after what I heard about him, SkriK seems more reasonable than the the other "nishino nutcases" but he still is a hardcore nishinofan.
@SkriK: There is no reason to assasinate blue. I don't think he will ever give up on Nishino being the best girl, I have tried to convince him of Satsukis' greatness, but he is a stubborn man (almost worse than me).
BTW, welcome SkriK, just so you know, I'm on your debate team  So don't hate me just yet


			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> no trace of masa yet? i enjoyed reading the discussions. =)


Sorry to dissapoint you, but I think it's for the better to wait until next vol before discussing this topic, most things have been said and it will just result in random bashing and flamewars between the two sides.

okay, thats all I got to say for now, I'll be around if something comes up see you guys in IRC!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Oooo Himura three days in a row, it's good to see.

Face it Masa you are never gonna stop me supporting Nishino and I am never gonna stop you supporting Satsuki.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Good to see the thread so active!

Pfft, Nishino nutcases??

It's only normal to like Nishino more than Satsuki my friend, you Satsuki-tards


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

Was thinking of starting SatsukiXNishino but they don't suite each other.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Bubble said:
			
		

> Was thinking of starting SatsukiXNishino but they don't suite each other.



Somehow, I don't think that's quite right  

 and your custom title is soo wrong.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah Nishino is for Manaka only.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Ha, I'm back! I was sitting in school rottening in english class.
> 
> Yeah bubble, even after what I heard about him, SkriK seems more reasonable than the the other "nishino nutcases" but he still is a hardcore nishinofan.
> @SkriK: There is no reason to assasinate blue. I don't think he will ever give up on Nishino being the best girl, I have tried to convince him of Satsukis' greatness, but he is a stubborn man (almost worse than me).
> ...


What have you guys heard about me? Sounds kinda bad. I also wont hate YOU, but your opinions.

What's the meaning of waiting 2 more volumes to see if things change, it's kinda clear how things will be since we know her personality from 85% of the manga.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Yeah Nishino is for Manaka only.


Or vice versa.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

hmm I agree with Bubbles custom title, and blue is right, its nigh impossible to change the view of "the other side" in your favour.
As for SatsukixNishino, i don't think they fit at all, mostly because Nishino doesn't fit with anyone, hahahaha (you could see that coming I hope).

/Masahiro, the proud Satsuki-tard.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

.....:::: :::::.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol all we said was that you were the biggest Nishino fan around.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> What have you guys heard about me? Sounds kinda bad. I also wont hate YOU, but your opinions.
> 
> What's the meaning of waiting 2 more volumes to see if things change, it's kinda clear how things will be since we know her personality from 85% of the manga.
> .


Well, we basicly heard  you were so hardcore Nishino that you couldn't accept anything else. And about the killing stuff (like assassinating blue just now )<---- hope it isn't serious (I wont belive it until you write you were serious) thats about all.


Nothing is clear until the very last page is released (and even then some stuff can be unansweared). Hate my opinion, but accept it: Nishino is worse than Satsuki, in all possible ways.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Well, we basicly heard  you were so hardcore Nishino that you couldn't accept anything else. And about the killing stuff (like assassinating blue just now )<---- hope it isn't serious (I wont belive it until you write you were serious) thats about all.


I'm not serious about killing Blue nor Lingz, but I'm never gonna speak to them again if it were to happen.



> Nothing is clear until the very last page is released (and even then some stuff can be unansweared). Hate my opinion, but accept it: Nishino is worse than Satsuki, in all possible ways.


That's true, about the chapter.

You gotta give me some reasons first, i've only heard Bubble's.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK I am never gonna stop being a Nishino fan, I'm owner of the Nishino FC for crying out loud.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> SkriK I am never gonna stop being a Nishino fan, I'm owner of the Nishino FC for crying out loud.



Yeah, I wil always be her fan. Nishino is teh ownage


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, since Manaka was injured during the "storage room incident" I have really liked Satsukis character, she showed that she too could be caring and soft. In addition to that, Satsuki is the girl Manaka is most comfortable around (well, except when she tries to force herself on him.. and it's not "rape",ok?). Also, she is not as shy and timid as Toujou, which makes her more interesting. Her ways of never giving up is also a big +.
About my opinion on Nishino, I never liked her, her ways to act at the start of the manga just put me off. I can admit she is alittle better now than in the first vols, but she shouldn't think she can just rush into manakas life again after a year and think he will be all over her... she acts as if she is the centre of his universe at times.


Thats my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

Lets put it this way- 

Who would win in a fight?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Masa said:
			
		

> Satsuki is the girl Manaka is most comfortable around



Masa, you continuously say this but being comfortable can always be applied in just a friend perspective.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

But she had just been in a relationship with him. Of course she needs some space for a while.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

Bubble said:
			
		

> Lets put it this way-
> 
> Who would win in a fight?



Eh, Satsuki would, but thats beside the point (unless you like girls fighting all the time) <--- before anyone comment the alley stuff, she was emotionally broken at that point, and that doesn't mean she fights all the time.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Ehhh? Is that all?


			
				Masahiro said:
			
		

> Well, since Manaka was injured during the "storage room incident" I have really liked Satsukis character, she showed that she too could be caring and soft. In addition to that, Satsuki is the girl Manaka is most comfortable around (well, except when she tries to force herself on him.. and it's not "rape",ok?). Also, she is not as shy and timid as Toujou, which makes her more interesting. Her ways of never giving up is also a big +.


I too liked that moment, when she was "piggy back riding" manaka to the nurses office, thought she was a nice person. And he feels most relaxed around her too, yes.
You could call some way of rape, "rape" is too big of a word for it, but it's somewhere on the way. Since rape is unwanted intimit action, which is exactly what it is.
And we are not talking about Toujo. I don't think that her stubborn will is a plus, because she will get hurt more times over the more she tries, and by that Manaka gets the blame for hurting her feelings when it in reality is Satsuki who is forcing herself on him.



			
				Masahiro said:
			
		

> About my opinion on Nishino, I never liked her, her ways to act at the start of the manga just put me off. I can admit she is alittle better now than in the first vols, but she shouldn't think she can just rush into manakas life again after a year and think he will be all over her... she acts as if she is the centre of his universe at times.


She's not rushing into his life after one year. He is thinking about him and her from time to time, so it's not really that unwanted. And she IS the centre of his universe.

*Spoiler*: _Don't read this Bubble if you haven't read vol 17_ 



If you're referring to the kiss that Manaka and Nishino had and she said she wanted him to kiss her again because she was greedy, she's not. She is making sure that he really loves her.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Eh, Satsuki would, but thats beside the point (unless you like girls fighting all the time) <--- before anyone comment the alley stuff, she was emotionally broken at that point, and that doesn't mean she fights all the time.



Hehe i was only joking, i guess i should finish reading all the chapters tonight


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Ehhh? Is that all?
> 
> You could call some way of rape, "rape" is too big of a word for it, but it's somewhere on the way. Since rape is unwanted intimit action, which is exactly what it is.
> And we are not talking about Toujo. I don't think that her stubborn will is a plus, because she will get hurt more times over the more she tries, and by that Manaka gets the blame for hurting her feelings when it in reality is Satsuki who is forcing herself on him.
> ...



It's not rape, even though manaka is a little unwilling at times, he thinks about Satsuki in "that" way from time to time. I wasn't talking about toujou, I said I liked Satsuki because she is more straightforward than toujou (and nishino too for that matter). Never giving up is a good trait, atleast in my book, but maybe thats just a matter of opinion too?
Nishino did just come into his life again after one year of absence, he wasn't thinking of her much right before she showed up. Nishino being the centre of his universe is just... how should I put it... a fanboys dream? none of the girls is the centre of his universe, he is. 
In reply to the spoiler, it's not just that, it's everything how she acts, always trying to boss him around and stuff like that (ie trying to be the centre of his universe, though she is not). It's only now in the later chapters that she changed her ways alittle, but I still can't forgive her for things that has happened in the past.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> It's not rape, even though manaka is a little unwilling at times, he thinks about Satsuki in "that" way from time to time. I wasn't talking about toujou, I said I liked Satsuki because she is more straightforward than toujou (and nishino too for that matter). Never giving up is a good trait, atleast in my book, but maybe thats just a matter of opinion too?
> Nishino did just come into his life again after one year of absence, he wasn't thinking of her much right before she showed up. Nishino being the centre of his universe is just... how should I put it... a fanboys dream? none of the girls is the centre of his universe, he is.
> In reply to the spoiler, it's not just that, it's everything how she acts, always trying to boss him around and stuff like that (ie trying to be the centre of his universe, though she is not). It's only now in the later chapters that she changed her ways alittle, but I still can't forgive her for things that has happened in the past.


Now that you mention Nishino thinks she is in the center of his universe, isn't that exactly what Satsuki wants too?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

She wants to be it, she doesn't think she is, big difference


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Masa said:
			
		

> She wants to be it, she doesn't think she is, big difference



Are you implying that Nishino is actually not in the middle of Manaka's universe but she "thinks" she is, but Satsuki only wants to be, and dosent think she is?

If so, then you need to reread the manga again. Lol.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> She wants to be it, she doesn't think she is, big difference


Nishino is his universe at some times, when their love is at the highest rate for example.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Masa always does like to interpret things different from the rest of us lol.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, I often see things in a different light compared to others, it's called "truth"


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

Heh, a Nishino verses Satsuki debate, never thought it was possible to even compare the two, Satsuki's got her good points, and is a nice side character, but trying measure her on Nishinos level is just Blasphemy, yeah your pretty powerful dude, maybe one the smartest, strongest men on earth, but your no God. And that how it is when it comes to those two, Nishino is just not human compared to her.



> Welcome back wu!!
> 
> We've been wondering where you went, lol.
> 
> ...


 Glad to be back man. And yeah Inuyasha was my first anime ever so I like it despite its flaws. But mostly because Sesshomaru is kickass Mother Fucker, thats why I got him in my sig.



> No, I don't know how to use IRC but I hear chatting on it is not that hard so I could probably learn quickly. I do want to participate in debates but I'm not sure when. It all depends on how my schedule goes in terms of classes, work, etc.
> 
> As for the service provide, I use SBC DSL. It's pretty good but since I use a wireless internet, sometimes it can't find the router and it temporarily kicks me offine. Other than that, it's not too bad. My parents have comcast at their home and it's not so bad when it's working. However, it's more often not working than it is working.


But you know the debates we have are not any longer then the time you usually spent on the forums, and yeah getting on IRC is a sinch, Ill walk you thought it if you need it. 

Oh yeah? Your parents got problems with it too? hahaha, damn comcast, its hella fast, but if it aint working, you might as well have dial up.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

News from Yanime:

Basically one of there translators has left. Apparently they are struggling for active translaters.



			
				Yanime said:
			
		

> don't worry. we're still workging on our projects, albeit at a slower rate due to real life issues we're all dealing with. For me, work has been really busy the past few weeks. Also, I've been asking for new dedicated translators for a while now. If we get more translators who are willing to translate on a regular basis, the more releases we can pump out. Please note, that for translators wanting to work on our Young Jump titles, such as Sidooh or Gakuen Heaven, you must be able to read kanji without furigana.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

just read v10...

I've come to the conclusion that Manaka is gay.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

I beg to differ!  He is interested in all girls around him (more or less), so he isn't gay, I wouldn't even call him bi since he hasn't shown any tendencies of hitting on the other boys.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> I beg to differ!  He is interested in all girls around him (more or less), so he isn't gay, I wouldn't even call him bi since he hasn't shown any tendencies of hitting on the other boys.




pfft you missed the point 
I'm talking about the part in the shower with Satsuki!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> just read v10...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Manaka is gay.





> pfft you missed the point
> I'm talking about the part in the shower with Satsuki!


Hahahaha, oh yeah now thats what Im talkin about, finaly someone who acually sees the light.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Whoa..I can't remember. Lol

Er..I'll find it for you now. So how did you find the topic then? I gave it you to debate for Nishino and Masa to debate for Toujou since I think that would suit you more


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Wu, the topic post is here


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

As long as they don't drop it I'm happy.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> Whoa..I can't remember. Lol
> 
> Er..I'll find it for you now. So how did you find the topic then? I gave it you to debate for Nishino and Masa to debate for Toujou since I think that would suit you more


Well when I read through all the posts the first time I saw it. 



> Wu, the topic post is here


Yup, looks good, I can work that pretty good, but I dont have any referencial evidance since i havent read the manga in a long ass time, I hope ill have some time to look up some Ideas.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

To be honest I don't think there is going to be hard evidence for either side.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

It's up to you how much you prepare, but Masa is no marsh mellow that will let you win without any preparation


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> To be honest I don't think there is going to be hard evidence for either side.


Oh yeah, yeah suppose so, or least I hope thats the case.



> It's up to you how much you prepare, but Masa is no marsh mellow that will let you win without any preparation


hahaha, good. debating agaist a marsh mellow aint no fun.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol psyching them up Lingz?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Hehe, just want to see a good debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you think if all the other girls didn't like Manaka, Misuzu would treat him a bit nicer?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, I do. Maybe she will fall for him, but the fact that all the other girls like him makes it's impossible to tell really.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> Do you think if all the other girls didn't like Manaka, Misuzu would treat him a bit nicer?


Maybe a bit, but hes still kinda lame, and shes still hella bitchy, so shed find something to bitch at him for.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Well she wasn't exactly pleseant at their first meeting.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> Well she wasn't exactly pleseant at their first meeting.


Yeah theres no way she would fall for the loser.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, but then again he was with Toujou at the time, she was kind of annoyed about that. Also I swear she is starting to calm down.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

There is a chance, I think she said so. She didn't like him because he was so indecesive, so if he just walked towards her and said something like "I want you" and sweeping her of her feet, then she would definatly fall for him, dont you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

But then when he did pick he tried to push Toujou to him?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> There is a chance, I think she said so. She didn't like him because he was so indecesive, so if he just walked towards her and said something like "I want you" and sweeping her of her feet, then she would definatly fall for him, dont you think?


Of course, but thats why I hate Manaka, because he dosent do that hes not like that, thats what makes him Manaka.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

That won't happen though, it's Manaka.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

I know, I just said she would probably fall for him if he did that. and blue, can you rephrase this so I understand what you mean?


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But then when he did pick he tried to push Toujou to him


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

Yup exactly.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> I know, I just said she would probably fall for him if he did that. and blue, can you rephrase this so I understand what you mean?
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCheese*
> _But then when he did pick he tried to push Toujou to him_


 Yeah me too, it dosent make sense.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Well when he picked Nishino, she tried to set him and Toujou up when they watched the film.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

So what you meant was:   But then when he did pick "she!!" tried to push Toujou to him?    now it makes more sense


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes that's what I said!


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 9, 2005)

So, after 409 pages of discussion, you'd think that there wasn't anything else to say...
X girls fall for 1(one) guy, he can't decide/notice, funny/tragic antics ensue, hearts get broken, then they heal, and when it's so boring you'd gouge your eyes out with a pencil, introduce a new girl. I'd tell you ppl to go read berserk, but you'd probably feint (blood not coming out of the nose, and all those things...  so don't bother.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

you did say HE you know.
So it was manaka pushing him and toujou togheter after  he made his pick... or something like that   <--- and that's retarded  (not you, if manaka did it)
But I think Misuzu likes him some too, she can't let her brother have his ways with her  (go go sotomura!!)


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

ydraliskos

If you don't like the manga, then you can just get out of here, there's no need to come in here just to say that.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> So, after 409 pages of discussion, you'd think that there wasn't anything else to say...
> X girls fall for 1(one) guy, he can't decide/notice, funny/tragic antics ensue, hearts get broken, then they heal, and when it's so boring you'd gouge your eyes out with a pencil, introduce a new girl. I'd tell you ppl to go read berserk, but you'd probably feint (blood not coming out of the nose, and all those things...  so don't bother.



Now berserk is a very different genre, and should not be speaked about in here. Begone, evil defiler of this sacred thread!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> So, after 409 pages of discussion, you'd think that there wasn't anything else to say...
> X girls fall for 1(one) guy, he can't decide/notice, funny/tragic antics ensue, hearts get broken, then they heal, and when it's so boring you'd gouge your eyes out with a pencil, introduce a new girl. I'd tell you ppl to go read berserk, but you'd probably feint (blood not coming out of the nose, and all those things...  so don't bother.


 
That was a bit unecesary.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> So, after 409 pages of discussion, you'd think that there wasn't anything else to say...
> X girls fall for 1(one) guy, he can't decide/notice, funny/tragic antics ensue, hearts get broken, then they heal, and when it's so boring you'd gouge your eyes out with a pencil, introduce a new girl. I'd tell you ppl to go read berserk, but you'd probably feint (blood not coming out of the nose, and all those things...  so don't bother.


So wait, I didnt quite get the point of your post, you wondering why this thread is so big? Or are you recomending berserk? What the hell do you mean?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Basically he is insulting all of us.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

He was just asking, very politely I might add, if he could get neg repped by all the usual guys in here


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> Basically he is insulting all of us.


Oh right, thats what i thought, welll then he must be pretty fuckin stupid, to post in here and try that shit, trying to get his ass beat?



> He was just asking, very politely I might add, if he could get neg repped by all the usual guys in here


hahaha, yeah, well lets not make the man wait.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

So getting back to Misuzu, you think she has the capability to be nice?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

If she is treated the right way, or someone totally underthrows (is that a word?) himself to do her bidding : 
Seriously, I think she can act nice, if she was in the mood to be nice


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

With most people - No
With Toujou   - Yes

She seems to really like Toujou.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, why is that? Why did she try and set them up?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm, she's always like "Toujou Senpai this, Toujou Senpai that" so I think she' really respects her and wants Manaka to chose her maybe.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> So getting back to Misuzu, you think she has the capability to be nice?


Well honestly, Ive never seen her be mean to anyone except manaka, her brother, Komi, or any other guys that are as stupid as them.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Wu said:
			
		

> Well honestly, Ive never seen her be mean to anyone except manaka, her brother, Komi, or any other guys that are as stupid as them.



That's true, but she's not the friendly type aswel.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm I almost sense an Misuzu X Toujou FC coming up    I think she likes toujou because she cares about manaka, and she think they will fit togheter so she tries to help them alittle. 
(she is forgetting about Satsuki, damn it)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

But she was mean to Manaka before she knew him.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> That's true, but she's not the friendly type aswel.


No, but thats a bad thing, just part of her personality, hell I wouldnt all smiles if I ever meet loser Manaka in person either.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, at the cinema huh?

Hmm, not really mean, just straight forward (abit too straight forward)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> Oh yeah, at the cinema huh?
> 
> Hmm, not really mean, just straight forward (abit too straight forward)


Yeah exactly.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Well she wasn't pleasent.


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Hmm I almost sense an Misuzu X Toujou FC coming up    I think she likes toujou because she cares about manaka, and she think they will fit togheter so she tries to help them alittle.
> (she is forgetting about Satsuki, damn it)


I don't think Misuzu ever understood why Toujo and them liked Manaka. She was always confused. She did however want Toujo to be happy and that's why she had to be straightforward like that in order for her to realize what she must do. 

As for the Misuza x Toujo FC, I'd join that if anyone were ever to create one. ^_^


----------



## Lingz (Nov 9, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> I don't think Misuzu ever understood why Toujo and them liked Manaka. She was always confused. She did however want Toujo to be happy and that's why she had to be straightforward like that in order for her to realize what she must do.



Yeah, I agree. However, she still isnt a very nice girl overall, too mean for my liking


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah and she was wrong for trying to set up Toujou and Manaka when he is with Nishino.


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

Yea, but Misuzu didn't know Nishino but she did know that Manaka liked Toujo and Toujo liked Manaka. So from her point of view, she should help out her senpais, who are also her friends.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Errr doesn't matter he isn't helping him when he is in a relationship. He likes Nishino.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 9, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> So, after 409 pages of discussion, you'd think that there wasn't anything else to say...
> X girls fall for 1(one) guy, he can't decide/notice, funny/tragic antics ensue, hearts get broken, then they heal, and when it's so boring you'd gouge your eyes out with a pencil, introduce a new girl. I'd tell you ppl to go read berserk, but you'd probably feint (blood not coming out of the nose, and all those things...  so don't bother.



We like the manga and like to debate, i also happen to like other genre's of manga and that fact is well known, but I don't really see the point in your post, are you jealous or something, that we actually have things to talk about, not called for at all *is gonna read berserk now just to annoy him*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> Yea, but Misuzu didn't know Nishino but she did know that Manaka liked Toujo and Toujo liked Manaka. So from her point of view, she should help out her senpais, who are also her friends.


Yeah I barely remember that chapter but still she didnt do nothing wrong, helping her friend, and you can say the same about Toujou, he likes her, and in most aspects, I would asume he likes her more.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> We like the manga and like to debate, i also happen to like other genre's of manga and that fact is well known, but I don't really see the point in your post, are you jealous or something, that we actually have things to talk about, not called for at all *is gonna read berserk now just to annoy him*


Sup Sasu, yeah that guy already bounced a long time ago, suits his kind right though, talks shit then runs away.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 9, 2005)

really wanted to flame but i've got better things to take out my anger on, so whats the debate at the moment?


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Errr doesn't matter he isn't helping him when he is in a relationship. He likes Nishino.


But Misuzu doesn't know that for sure. Even Sotomura asked Manaka whether he got back with Nishino because he was jealous of Toujo and her "boyfriend"/brother. That's why she thought that'd it make Toujo and Manaka truly happy if they were together and thus tried to help them.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> really wanted to flame but i've got better things to take out my anger on, so whats the debate at the moment?


Hahaha, yeah huh, but just like you though, always cool under fire, you never blow up, thats whats cool about you, just like in the debate the the other week.

Well uhh right now were talking bout weither Misuzu did a bad thing by, well just read above, you'll see.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> But Misuzu doesn't know that for sure. Even Sotomura asked Manaka whether he got back with Nishino because he was jealous of Toujo and her "boyfriend"/brother. That's why she thought that'd it make Toujo and Manaka truly happy if they were together and thus tried to help them.


Yeah exactly, she was trying to help him, and thats a huge streach for her anyways, she dosent like him, you should be applading her for doing something nice for a change, not critisizing her.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 9, 2005)

I think shes doing what any younger friend would do, wishing to make the best outcome, she could see how much the feelings inside Toujou were brewing and thought it would be best to try and help the situation, so to be honest I don't think it was a bad thing, some way or the other Toujou would have found out, the only thing i'll say is Misuzu lacked insight and acted on instinct, if she had thought the siuation out clearly maybe she would have come up with a more well defined plan of action, but she was just doing what a young, naive friend would do, so no i don't really blame her at all


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 9, 2005)

> I think shes doing what any younger friend would do, wishing to make the best outcome, she could see how much the feelings inside Toujou were brewing and thought it would be best to try and help the situation, so to be honest I don't think it was a bad thing, some way or the other Toujou would have found out, the only thing i'll say is Misuzu lacked insight and acted on instinct, if she had thought the siuation out clearly maybe she would have come up with a more well defined plan of action, but she was just doing what a young, naive friend would do, so no i don't really blame her at all


Whoa, very well put, agreed, completly.


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

Exactly. She acted on her instincts and on what she knew of her senpai's feelings. You can't blame her for that. I think Wu and Sasu expressed exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 9, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> So, after 409 pages of discussion, you'd think that there wasn't anything else to say...
> X girls fall for 1(one) guy, he can't decide/notice, funny/tragic antics ensue, hearts get broken, then they heal, and when it's so boring you'd gouge your eyes out with a pencil, introduce a new girl. I'd tell you ppl to go read berserk, but you'd probably feint (blood not coming out of the nose, and all those things...  so don't bother.



-.-"


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Errr doesn't matter he isn't helping him when he is in a relationship. He likes Nishino.



when it comes to manaka and toujo, shes quite the inquisitive one. and from a 'long' time of observing the two, asking questions, and maybe realizing that the two are still quite confused about their feelings, i guess she just tried to give toujo one last push.

even when manaka did hook up with nishino, notice the uneasiness he felt when he learned toujo has 'another guy'. maybe misuzu picked up this one and came to a conclusion that manaka is still quite confused too.


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

Exactly. He let go of Nishino's hand when he saw Toujo and looked so relieved when he found out that Toujo's boyfriend was actually her brother.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> But Misuzu doesn't know that for sure. Even Sotomura asked Manaka whether he got back with Nishino because he was jealous of Toujo and her "boyfriend"/brother. That's why she thought that'd it make Toujo and Manaka truly happy if they were together and thus tried to help them.


 
But isn't that for Manaka to decide? I'm sorry but again I have to say why now? If you knew someone who just got in a relationship, would you try and set them up with someone else?

I guess I really don't like this cos a few weeks ago a so called friend of my girlfriend did exactly this. She decided that because we were of a different race it can't work.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But isn't that for Manaka to decide? I'm sorry but again I have to say why now? If you knew someone who just got in a relationship, would you try and set them up with someone else?



maybe she realized if she didnt push toujo this time, its going too be toooooooooo late. *notice toooooooooo*
thats whats wrong with manaka..even when he has 'decided' he is still confused. lol



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I guess I really don't like this cos a few weeks ago a so called friend of my girlfriend did exactly this. She decided that because we were of a different race it can't work.



that sucks man. sorry to hear that. how are things now?:S


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

But it's hardly fair on Nishino. He has chosen her, they should respect that.

Yeah it was fine, my girlfriend had a right go at her, we had already been going out over a year at the time so it was all completely ridiculous. Have to say though it wasn't a very pleasent thing to do.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 9, 2005)

If I could accuse Misuzu of being one thing, its naive, as already stated her naive actions and lack of insight led her to do what she believed right, so its her nature to blame


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

I know she think's she is doing the right thing, otherwise she wouldn't have done it. I am just saying I think she is wrong. I don't agree with her actions at all.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't agree with her actions either, but what I'm saying is that she's not really to blame for what she did, instinct kicked in


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 9, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I don't agree with her actions either, but what I'm saying is that she's not really to blame for what she did, instinct kicked in



yup.

and even  she doesnt know nishino as well as she does toujo, i guess her being naive is the reason behind her actions. damn woman's instincts eh?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

But even if she is naive it is still her fault. It is still wrong


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 9, 2005)

have to go blue 10 min. before my class starts. =)

see you all later. good morning! *from here*


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Ah good to see you back here. Must be a fair few hours ahead there. Good night from here.


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2005)

Later himura and g'nite Blue.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But even if she is naive it is still her fault. It is still wrong



But if she felt that Manaka was still confused and undecided about nishino, and she KNOW that Toujou and manaka likes each other, why not? If Manaka isn't sure then he shouldn't be with Nishino.

For your girlfriends' friend, she was just dumb, why try to break you up after being together for so long, different races? who cares? Her "friend" = Stupid


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

It's Manaka's decision! There is no way she could have truly known that he is confused. She tells him off for being indecisive, now he has been decisive and she is interfering.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 10, 2005)

I think thats one problem with the Manga, his choice is too long and drawn out 

While it would be crap and would end so soon after. I know in Love Hina the protaganist always knew he liked his girl and it was volumn 8 or so that he final admitted it etc. Didn't stop there being 6 more volumns of fun. (if you like that sorta thing)

Edit- I'm going to stop posting on this thread untill i've finished reading the whole of the manga


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

She probably feels that the only reason why Manaka was decisive about picking Nishino was because he was jealous of Toujo and her supposed boyfriend. While I was happy that he picked Nishino, it seemed to me that the only reason he picked her was because of his jealousy of Toujo's boyfriend.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

No because he was very happy about it just after Nishino's confession. He genuinly cares for her. I don't care what you say it is not for Misuzu to second guess what Manaka does.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

She probably wasn't second guessing him if you look at all of Manaka's reactions. When he sees Toujo with her brother, he freaks out and even lets go of Nishino's hands. He's very relieved when he finds out that Toujo's boyfriend is actually her brother. Misuzu was there when they filmed that movie where Toujo confessed to Manaka. From that moment on, she knew Toujo's true feelings. Everyone has always known that Manaka likes Toujo as well but both were too shy/afraid to do anything about it. As a friend of Toujo, she urges her on to follow her heart. She doesn't even know Nishino that well. I know that doesn't make it right necessarily but she's supposed to help her friends so it makes sense that she'd urge Toujo on since it is a mutual feeling in that she knows Manaka likes Toujo and Toujo likes Manaka so it makes sense for her to help them get together.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

When Manaka goes out with Nishino she does not know that Manaka likes Toujou. He has picked her, she can't presume he picked her but really liked Toujou. It doesn't matter who it is, it is wrong to set up someone who is in a relationship.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

While I agree it is wrong to do so, she just wanted what would make Toujo happy. She knows that Manaka likes Toujo, despite the fact that he's going out with Nishino, and thus figured that if Toujo could just confess, Manaka's true feelings would come out. That's why she tried to set them up like this. While it is wrong, she just wants to encourage Toujo to tell her true feelings to Manaka. It isn't wrong to admit to someone that you like them. It's like saying that once you're in a relationship, they're off limits. That's not entirely true because there are times when people are in a relationship for the wrong reasons. While Misuzu doesn't have a right to judge whether or not he's in the relationship for the right reasons or not, she does have the right to encourage her friend to admit her true feelings and go after her happiness, which would be Manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

It is wrong to confess to someone in a relationship. If they are in a relationship for the wrong reasons it is up to them to break it off. In this instance I do not believe that is the case.

When someone is in a relationship they are off limits. She does not know for certain Manaka likes Toujou because he is with Nishino. Toujou does not have the right to confess. She had her chances, she had years to do it. Doing it now is wrong and is cruel to both Manaka and Nishino.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

I personally don't think that being in a relationship makes them off limits. It's usually recommended that it's off limits but it doesn't have to be. If you have feelings for one of them, then you should admit your feeling to them or you'll always regret it. If Manaka is actually in love with Nishino, then he'll just disregard Toujo's confession and tell her off. However, if he entered this relationship for the wrong reasons, then he'll probably seriously consider Toujo's feelings and possibly reciprocate them. That's what I think.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

If Manaka has feelings for Toujou then he shouldn't be with Nishino. It is for him to do something about that. It is not right for Toujou to try and disrupt their relationship


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

That's why I kinda feel sorry for Nishino. I don't think Manaka entered a relationship with her for the right reasons. I feel like the only reason he did it was to get back at Toujo for having a boyfriend.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah their Ichigo downloads have been gone a while now.

I dissagree with you EK, he genuinly cared for her. Look at his reaction to her confession, which was before he found out about Toujou.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 10, 2005)

EK, I can't agree more with you, when I read the stuff you guys wrote I thought of things to reply to Blue, and you had already written it! (just that you puts it in a better way then I would) Thanks for writing out my opinion Elephant King


----------



## Lingz (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, this topic again 

I agree partly with EK and partly with blue, it's hard to say really, although I don't think Toujou was the only person to blame for her confession.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

How can anyone else be blamed for her confessing?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 10, 2005)

And Manaka it is.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

But no one can force you to do something. What exactly did Manaka do that made Toujou confess?


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But no one can force you to do something. What exactly did Manaka do that made Toujou confess?


It hasn't anything to do what Manaka did, but what her brother said to her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

But what did he say that made her confess? It's her own life. She chose to do it no one else.

In case anyone doesn't know, there is a debate this Saturday. Wu v Masa, topic is: Theoretically speaking, is Toujou Aya more of an ideal girlfriend for Manaka Junpei in contrast to Tsukasa Nishino?

Can Wu and Masa sort out a time to start asap!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 10, 2005)

hmm well, wu come with a time and see if I think it fits (I'm no good with times )  Any time will do (except for the middle of the day/ aftrernoon, going to move some furniture)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

Well that would be early morning for Wu anyway. Why don't you give Wu a range of times that you can make.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 10, 2005)

for the last time Toujou is to blame for confessing at the time she did, plenty of oppertunities wasted, but she does it when she knows damn well Manaka is with Nishino, slightly selfish to say the least


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well that would be early morning for Wu anyway. Why don't you give Wu a range of times that you can make.



It's hard too say since we are going to move stuff from our old house (where my bro lives) to the new one (where me and mom lives :S) and I can't say how long that will take... hmm maybe round 18:00 and onwards (gmt as always)


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 10, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> for the last time Toujou is to blame for confessing at the time she did, plenty of oppertunities wasted, but she does it when she knows damn well Manaka is with Nishino, slightly selfish to say the least


Come on, the girl is desperate. I know that it is wrong of her to confess there in that time, but now it all depends on Manaka how he feels. A hard choice if you ask me.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 10, 2005)

Hero said:
			
		

> Come on, the girl is desperate. I know that it is wrong of her to confess there in that time, but now it all depends on Manaka how he feels. A hard choice if you ask me.



I agree, you can say it's Toujou's fault, but Manaka would say no if he dosent like her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

But he only just got with Manaka, she has had all this time!


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But he only just got with Manaka, she has had all this time!


You are forgeting something importent about Toujou. She's a shy person and have distance love forward Manaka. Do you think it is that simple for her just like that to confess? Do you have any idea have a shy person act?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 10, 2005)

Whoa you guys are still debating this? hahaha, anyways, I can make it anywhere from 14:00 onwards so that would be 22:00 onwards for the UK, Im not sure what that is Sweden time, an hour later or so.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

Then don't confess now!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> But he only just got with Manaka, she has had all this time!


He only just got with manaka? what part of a homosexual relationship did I miss in Ichigo? Hope you meant she (nishino I presume) or I missed something very important in the plot  
And maybe she (toujou) didn't have the courage to confess before, never thought of that? She needed time, and she picked the last chance to tell him how she feels, whats wrong with that blue?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 10, 2005)

How does 11PM UK time sound to everyone?

Or maybe 10PM?


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 10, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> How does 11PM UK time sound to everyone?


That mean midnight for Masa and me. It's fine by me.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 10, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> How does 11PM UK time sound to everyone?


Take the one that fits Wu best, for me it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Then don't confess now!


It easy for you to say. In that time, when Toujou confessed, she manage to gather enough strength to say it to Manaka for the very first time.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 10, 2005)

The later, the better for me, but Im just worried about the time for you guys, so 11pm sounds fine.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> He only just got with manaka? what part of a homosexual relationship did I miss in Ichigo? Hope you meant she (nishino I presume) or I missed something very important in the plot
> And maybe she (toujou) didn't have the courage to confess before, never thought of that? She needed time, and she picked the last chance to tell him how she feels, whats wrong with that blue?


 
That's pretty much what I argued in the debate and I got trounced. So don't use that argument against me. No matter who it is. She has had 3 years. She has now missed her chance.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

While she did miss many of her chances, she decided to make her own chance. While that is unfair to Nishino, Toujo would've regretted it if she never did it. So she did what she had to which took a lot of courage, courage that no one thought she'd have.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

She missed her chance! She should have had the courage earlier. By the way EK if you wanna know how to access IRC there is a link in first post of FC.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh ok cool. I might check out that debate then between Wu and Masa and see how it goes.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 10, 2005)

Whatever the time i cant make it, sorry all


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool yeah we all discuss it in there. It's good fun.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

I need to stop being lazy and learn how to use IRC. I remember you telling me that chatting on IRC is not that hard so I really should learn how.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

It really isn't hard and the post Lingz made tells you how to do it exactly


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh ok. Cool. I'll definitely learn by this weekend so I can at least watch the debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool man look forward to it.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

Me too. So has Wu agreed on what time to debate or are we still waiting for his answer.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2005)

11 pm UK time find out what time that is for whereever you live here


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

I live in California like Wu so it should be the same time as Wu. It looks like it'll be around 3 p.m. for us here.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 10, 2005)

> I live in California like Wu so it should be the same time as Wu. It looks like it'll be around 3 p.m. for us here.


Yeah, its still hella early for us, but its gotta be otherwise it'll be to late for them.


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

Yea, that's the problem with time differences, but oh well. The time's not so bad.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 11, 2005)

Um, short unrelated question:
Is it worth to watch Sazuka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Presume you mean Suzuka. Yes it's very good, definately worth watching.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 11, 2005)

Great. Since your even a member of the fc, it gotta be good.

EDIT: Where can i find Suzuka?


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

What's Suzuka about?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Same genre as Ichigo but more realistic. A lot less fan service.


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

I see. If it's similar to Ichigo then I should probably check it out.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, great anime, if you like Ichigo, then the chances you'' like Suzuka is also very high.


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome. I have to check it out then. Do they have it at animesuki?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually, I dled the 1-13 batch a month ago or something (roght after 14 was released I think.
Now, before going even more offtopic: Is it 11 PM GMT(uk time) then?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes,  it is Masa.

11 PM GMT (UK time)


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, good that we got a time set, now for the last preparations, oh and Lingz, for the hundred time, who gets the first post?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 11, 2005)

Masa gets first post as he needs to prove the debate topic correct.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

Shokaj, roger that lingz, I think I will start polishing a first post now, so it turns out good and we get more time for the actual debate    (posting it at 11pm tomorrow ofcourse)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Well that will at least get the debate off to a quick start, and to be honest no matter how much time you have it's not gonna make much difference with your first post.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, it's just to get the topic started, but I'll try to do it before 11 pm tomorrow. Maybe there will be time for one last post for wu or me because I wrote it early, and that might decide who wins. Hope you all have a great time tomorrow... and I'm sorry you can't make it Sasu :sad


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Maybe there will be time for one last post for wu or me because I wrote it early, and that might decide who wins.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 11, 2005)

There'll be other times, anyway you got the others, ya don't need me there


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

And remember Masa your representing team 2 lol, hoprfully you can give us another win.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


Okay, I'll try to phrase it as good as I can...
If I write the post BEFORE 11 pm tomorrow  (that would take 10 min or so) the first post comes 10 minutes earlier than it would if I began writing 11 pm. So 10 extra minutes might be just enough for one of us to squeeze one more post in.. hope I made it clear now


----------



## Lingz (Nov 11, 2005)

Sasu said:
			
		

> There'll be other times, anyway you got the others, ya don't need me there



Nah, it's not as fun without you and you're random comments! And yeah, there'll always be other times though.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmm I guess the IRc channel will be pretty non-random since neither me or Sasu is there... too bad for you :sad   still hopes the debate makes up for it


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Were still aiming for a record crowd though. Can we beat the huge 5 from the first debate?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmmm if the newer guys join then maybe (with newer I mean... bubble? ) then like, blue, lingz, Saka, hero, SkriK (think he will come?) <---- thats 6... dunno if I missed someone important


----------



## Lingz (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmmm, presuming everyone turns up, then we have more than 5 I think


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Well EK and himura said they would come, I don't know about SkriK. Saka we are not sure if he realises it is happening.


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

I am still plannin on coming. It sounds interesting.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Good good and who knows we might be able to rope you into debating yourself next week.


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds like a possibility. Anytime after this coming Wednesday. That's when I'm done with tests for this upcoming week.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 11, 2005)

Just hope for as many members as possible, and that the debate is even, isn't fun if someone is totally bulldozering the other (plz let me not be bulldozered ) hopeing for some time to prep tomorrow, mental prep that is.. I think I got most of the other down (I hope)..

/Masahiro with the weird use of the englsih language


----------



## TEK (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm sure you'll do fine Masa. Good luck w/ the final preparations for it.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 11, 2005)

good luck masa. =)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 11, 2005)

Ahh, what the hell are you all doing wishin him luck, Im the one that needs it, the night before and I havent even prepared one bit.


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Then I shall wish you luck as well Wu. Though you say you need it, I don't think you do. You're probably much better prepared than you think you are. But either way, Good Luck!!! Good luck to both of you!!!

edit: I actually might not be able to watch the debate this week. I will try to but we'll see.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

> I actually might not be able to watch the debate this week. I will try to but we'll see.


Ahh really? too bad man, try and make it if you can, just make sure you come for the next ones though.


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Definitely. The reason why I might not be able to make it is that I have a huge test on Monday and another on Wednesday. Some of my classmates want to get together and study and thus there might be a time conflict. I'll still try and make it but I rather get these tests out of the way first. After this week, I should be able to watch the debates for sure.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 12, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Definitely. The reason why I might not be able to make it is that I have a huge test on Monday and another on Wednesday. Some of my classmates want to get together and study and thus there might be a time conflict. I'll still try and make it but I rather get these tests out of the way first. After this week, I should be able to watch the debates for sure.



God Bless on your exams ek.  



			
				WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Ahh, what the hell are you all doing wishin him luck, Im the one that needs it, the night before and I havent even prepared one bit.



haha im sorry good luck to you too wu. =)


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

EK, just get those tests out of the way as fast as you can and hurry back to the debate, the more the merrier you know


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. Like I said, I'll be back on Wednesday for sure. I'll probably be back on Monday for a while right after my first test since I'll be tired of studying for a while. But after Wednesday, when I get rid of that test, I'll be back much more frequently.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

No worries man work comes first.

So to all the Yanime readers, what plot twist would you love to see in volume 18?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

I would like to see Manaka dumping Nishino, but you all knew that already  
I also would like Sotomura hit on (and end up with) one of the girls <--- that would be cool, and almost impossible, but I'd love to see it


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

Lol yeah it would be great if Sotomura ended up with someone. I did kind of mean out of the main plot, should have made that clearer.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, if it's only the main plot, read my first sentence 


			
				Masahiro said:
			
		

> I would like to see Manaka dumping Nishino


Yeah, she isn't cut out to be his girlfriend, so she can just give up and go to France, ok?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 12, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Yeah, she isn't cut out to be his girlfriend, so she can just give up and go to France, ok?


You should go to france and **** yourself with the eiffel tower.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

I said out of the main plot. So not the main plot.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> You should go to france and **** yourself with the eiffel tower.


Hmm, you should calm down some SkriK, flaming isn't good for you, and your bloodpressure is way too high I think. You should just stop all the stress, calm down and drink a cup of tea


----------



## SkriK (Nov 12, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Hmm, you should calm down some SkriK, flaming isn't good for you, and your bloodpressure is way too high I think. You should just stop all the stress, calm down and drink a cup of tea


I'm as calm as I could be, i just get irritated each time you're mean.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not mean, I just say what I think, even if it might seem harsh on Nishino on some occasions.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

Ah you two are never gonna agree lol. Let's just face it SkriK likes Nishino, Masa likes Satsuki. Absolutely nothing is gonna change that.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah you two are never gonna agree lol. Let's just face it SkriK likes Nishino, Masa likes Satsuki. Absolutely nothing is gonna change that.


Awww, come on blue, we acted civilized this time! See, both are calm and collected, right SkriK?
Oh btw, are you coming to the IRC channel for the debate SkriK?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't use IRC so probably not. I'm just gonna play around with music composition.

This is the song if anyone's intrested. (try right clicking on it and press "save as")


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Aww, too bad. Well, just enjoy the debate from the forum then  and good luck with the music, I don't know much about the composition stuff, but yours did sound pretty good (so far). Keep up the good work and post the completed work


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

That's pretty good SkriK, how did you manage to make that?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 12, 2005)

Wasn't that hard. The lead tones were hardest.

This is what the composer board looks like:

All those red dots are tones. Takes quite some time to fit them in right.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn, looks complicated, really good to get sound out of that, and getting it to sound good is even more impressive, keep up the good work


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, looks way too complicated. Do you need to know anything about cords and such to understand that program?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 12, 2005)

Cords? dunno what that is. But im pretty sure you've got to have some musical skill, since you must enter everything yourself. guitarplay, drums, bass etc. There is nothing premade.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

SkriK he meant chord  (copied from my english dictionary): The simultaneous combination of different sounds.   
Debate starting in 10 minutes, where is Wu?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

It's not time yet, just be patient.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone else interested in being part of tonights debate should come to IRC now since the debate is starting in 10 minutes. For queries on how to download IRC, go here.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Lingz, I'm ready when you make the debate official, good luck Wu, lets give em a good debate


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Right, so we are now going to officially start tonights debate.

*Konoha Library - Floor 2 Ichigo 100% debate #03*

Debate Topic

Theoretically speaking, is Toujou Aya more of an ideal girlfriend for Manaka Junpei in contrast to Tsukasa Nishino?

Consider:

The initial encounter between Manaka and Toujou during theschool  balcony 
The dreams they both share 
The interests they both share 
How they both attend the same school 
Any further reasons the debaters can come up with

Side to prove the topic right - _Masahiro_
Side to prove the topic wrong - _WushuStylist_


Topic creator/judges notes - *read!*

Debate topic is slightly vague eh? But I thought about it and realised that there is a wide range of subtopics that can be discussed within this topic, which could be interesting. Two very important notes for the two debaters and respectively the audiences: 

- Bare this in mind, which is a very important point. The debate question starts with _"theoretically speaking"_, I need to stress these two words simply because theoretically speaking means from a hypothetical point of view, and not taking in account the many preventions and side affects. 
Moreover, this topic is based on an evidential based question. However, apart from stating the obvious evidences for you to support your idea, personal opinions from a third person perspective that you have picked up while reading the manga is also an important point.

- Second point is that the debate is Toujou in comparison to Nishino, and not Satsuki or any other girls. However, it is fine to use other evidence you find involving these girls that are indirectly involved with them.

Start Now

----------------


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, My opinion is that Toujou is the better choice for Manaka, let me explain:
I don't think Nishino is the right kind of girl for Manaka, he needs someone to take care off and talk too. Nishino just demands things from him and decides everything for herself, not caring about his opinion. I also say Manaka needs someone that shares his interests and dreams, I can't think of one thing Nishino and Manaka have in common. 
In the very beginning of the manga, we see Toujou falling down infront of Manaka. Manaka can't stop thinking about her, and ends up confessing to Nishino because he mistakes her for Toujou (I blame the panties). Now that relationship doesn't last for long, mostly because Nishino is too impatient and can't handle Manakas personality.
As time goes, Manaka finds out that the "strawberry panties girl", the girl he fell in love in at first sight, is Toujou, the girl he grew to love after he got to know her.  The time he realize this is when Toujou comes to the Izumizaka entrance test, which she takes just to be in the same school as Manaka. She gives up Oumi-high just to help Manaka accomplish his Film-making dreams. Nishino on the other hand, goes to Oumi-high even after saying she would go to the same school as him. Evidence of Nishino saying they should go to the same school (Volume 1 Chapter 2 Page 10).

Well, I think that is enough for a start, lets see what Wu has to say.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

Well i donthave those beautiful clickys or much reference to the manga since I read it far too long ago, but I do have the Justification  to prove this topic wrong.



> I also say Manaka needs someone that shares his interests and dreams, I can't think of one thing Nishino and Manaka have in common.


He! I could say the exact same thing about toujou.The question I would ask is, all what dreams?? The only main thing I can come up with is that they both share a “similar” career path! I say similar because a writer and a director are very different fields. Sure they may were together  every now and then when a writer is to write a script for a movie, but only then! The writer has books to write, and the director has movies to make, so in a regular relationship between a normal director and writer it isn’t unmoral for the to meet only once.

Or maybe you were referring to the excitement or passion state they both go into when they speak together about such a dream. Well come on my friends, what type of state do you go under when you talk to the boy/girl you have a crush on? I know I can say, its not unusual to be possessed by a certain excitement, ha, actually I could be talking to my crush about hot dogs and I would become excited.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

They do share interests, both like movies very much, do you remember the times when they looked at the movie in Manakas house, or when they went to the cinema together because Toujou asked if he wanted to see a movie with her? And their common dream is to enter University together, even if it's to make movies that isn't point, they want to go together hence they got the same dream. Nishino doesn't share any of those interests with Manaka.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

> They do share interests, both like movies very much, do you remember the times when they looked at the movie in Manakas house, or when they went to the cinema together because Toujou asked if he wanted to see a movie with her? And their common dream is to enter University together, even if it's to make movies that isn't point, they want to go together hence they got the same dream. Nishino doesn't share any of those interests with Manaka.


 haha, I like movies, you probably do too, heck pretty much everyone I know likes movies, Id go to someones house to watch one, or the cinema, and they want to enter to university to make movies is the point, because thats the only reason, Aside from the one similar dream they share they have absolutely nothing in common. Think about every time they come in contact with each other , they both assume the position of a threatened kitten! I mean neither of them have anything to talk about, all they can do is make common small talk and bask in the glory  of their assumed crush. Ladies and gentlemen that is not love, it is merely two misguided High School kid’s crush.


----------



## itachi61 (Nov 12, 2005)

paueu said:
			
		

> god, this manga is so great... i'm in love with nishino XD~~~ ... btw could those yanime/aw work faster >_____> ....
> i am dying to see ch90 ...ghrrrrr



u could read it at www.degree-anime.com!!!!!!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

> Think about every time they come in contact with each other , they both assume the position of a threatened kitten! I mean neither of them have anything to talk about, all they can do is make common small talk and bask in the glory of their assumed crush


.
Well, they aren't sure of the others feelings, so ofcourse they get nervous when they are together. They talk about something, it might be about her writing, the film club, prep school or just some small talk, does Nishino ever speak about something special with Manaka? Most of their interaction is Nishino deciding they will do something and manaka just does as she say.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 12, 2005)

itachi61 said:
			
		

> u could read it at www.degree-anime.com!!!!!!


Huh? That quote must've been 1 year old.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

> Well, they aren't sure of the others feelings, so ofcourse they get nervous when they are together. They talk about something, it might be about her writing, the film club, prep school or just some small talk, does Nishino ever speak about something special with Manaka? Most of their interaction is Nishino deciding they will do something and manaka just does as she say.


Haha, well thats not the point my friend, what hes does with Nishino is not what they talk about but, the feeling of what they talk about, when they speak to each other, the speach is so free and you can reaaly feel that the're connected.

 But maybe theres another reason why they should be together, how about what you stated eariler, shes the true "panty" girl(Which sounds stupid enough, and I cant believe I’m going to try and bring this down more.) Then Id ask you, would you, spend the rest of your life wit the first girl that fell from the sky with strawberry panties? Lol Okay I realize that  is an obvious yes to all the healthy males out there, but really, if you think about seriously for a minute with me, of course not, it is ridiculous to even ask such a question. And just because the manga was named after such panties, doesn’t mean she is the one a and only girl for him, I mean if you think about it, many of the girls in the manga had the same exact pair of panties including Nishino, and all that signified was that Manaka’s life was to be driven insane from there on, and we all know why.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Wu, did you even read what I posted in my first post? ok, you didn't so I'll just repeat myself: Manaka fell in "love" what the "panty girl" after just seeing her for a couple of seconds, now thats pretty shallow, yes. But add to that that he also began to like, even love, the shy Toujou with glasses that write novels, even though he didn't know it was the exact same person!
So it doesn't matter if all the girls in the manga got a pair of strawberry panties, he fell in love with Toujou anyway.


> Haha, well thats not the point my friend, what hes does with Nishino is not what they talk about but, the feeling of what they talk about, when they speak to each other, the speach is so free and you can reaaly feel that the're connected.


So now there is a difference between Nishino and Toujou, with Toujou it matters what they talk about and with Nishino it doesn't? The only reason I can see why Nishino would talk more with Manaka is that she isn't as shy as Toujou, and Manaka doesn't feel the same love to Nishino, hence he isn't as nervous when he speaks to her. Now, if you loved someone, and didn't know if she/he loved you, wouldn't you be alittle nervous and tense to not make a fool of yourself while talking to her/him? I know I would be nervous.
Now if Toujou and Manaka got together, I bet they would have really nice conversations, because they didn't need to feel so nervous about it.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

> Wu, did you even read what I posted in my first post? ok, you didn't so I'll just repeat myself: Manaka fell in "love" what the "panty girl" after just seeing her for a couple of seconds, now thats pretty shallow, yes. But add to that that he also began to like, even love, the shy Toujou with glasses that write novels, even though he didn't know it was the exact same person!
> So it doesn't matter if all the girls in the manga got a pair of strawberry panties, he fell in love with Toujou anyway.


Yup i read your post, and I just paraphrased a bit, so its excepting that you'd get a little mad. ha, but either way you have no proof to back up that what manaka felt for Toujou was love, Id say it was a Over exaggerated Crush.

 Now you might say that they spent 3 long years in that love state and that is no crush you have ever seen. Well first off I can say I had a friend who?s done the exact same thing, certainly not for 3 years (this is a manga after all, some things are stretched from reality.) But quite long, close to a year. And at that the end of the time period the crush was lost, they both no longer liked each other, just like any normal other crush. The time period doesn?t make a difference, some people just go at different paces for different things. Plus they never even did anything during the years! In the begging to the end, no progress was made, so there was no way for them to understand it was just a crush



> So now there is a difference between Nishino and Toujou, with Toujou it matters what they talk about and with Nishino it doesn't?


Nope no difference, if you'll notice I was speaking of the feeling of the speech of them both. I only vaguely mentioned what Toujou and Manaka spoke of because its relevant to the feeling of the speech, how can you judge someone?s speech without knowing what they say.



> The only reason I can see why Nishino would talk more with Manaka is that she isn't as shy as Toujou, and Manaka doesn't feel the same love to Nishino, hence he isn't as nervous when he speaks to her. Now, if you loved someone, and didn't know if she/he loved you, wouldn't you be alittle nervous and tense to not make a fool of yourself while talking to her/him? I know I would be nervous.
> Now if Toujou and Manaka got together, I bet they would have really nice conversations, because they didn't need to feel so nervous about it.


Yes the shy part is excepted, but for your other reason you could again say the same thing for Nishino, shes doesnt know if Manaka truly likes her, and yet they still have the wonderful conversations i mentioned above, now is that the fault of her shyness or that Nishino and manaka are more of a match, Ill leave that up to you to decide.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

> Now you might say that they spent 3 long years in that love state and that is no crush you have ever seen. Well first off I can say I had a friend who?s done the exact same thing, certainly not for 3 years (this is a manga after all, some things are stretched from reality.) But quite long, close to a year. And at that the end of the time period the crush was lost, they both no longer liked each other, just like any normal other crush. The time period doesn?t make a difference, some people just go at different paces for different things. Plus they never even did anything during the years! In the begging to the end, no progress was made, so there was no way for them to understand it was just a crush


You can't say nothing happened during those 3 years, what happened to Toujous confession in last chapter or Vol 17?

She finally understands that she has to confess to him to make him sure of her feelings, the "crush" wasn't lost after 3 years. How come Manaka was so shocked that he let go of Nishinos hand when he saw Toujou and her "boyfriend", and why did he look so relived when he was told it was her brother? 


Now, I'd Toujou is more of an ideal girlfriend because many people around them think they fit together.
Examples:
Satsuki thinks it's Toujou when manaka says he got a girlfriend.
Kozue stating that she thought her rival was Toujou.
Misuzu tries to get them together, even though he got Nishino already.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

Oo some more big clickys! Lucky*mumble mumble*



> You can't say nothing happened during those 3 years, what happened to Toujous confession in last chapter or Vol 17?





> She finally understands that she has to confess to him to make him sure of her feelings, the "crush" wasn't lost after 3 years. How come Manaka was so shocked that he let go of Nishinos hand when he saw Toujou and her "boyfriend", and why did he look so relived when he was told it was her brother?


Well the man is in a harem! And has been in one for a long time, so obviously he would face embarrassment when it seems like he?s made a choice between the girls. He?s scared he?s gonna hurt them, like he always has been. And if remember correctly he?s done the exact same thing with, Satsuki, Toujou, Kozue, all of the girls. Plus as we all know Manaka is a shy guy, he?s insecure with all of his decisions so that makes this no different from all his other mistakes. But If you?ll all notice toward the more recent chapters Manaka has been trying to fix this, and recently didnt respond to Toujous confession. I for one wish to applaud the man if he makes the chioce of rejection.

And hes relived about the brother being the so called boy friend for the same reason, he dosent want to lose any of his harem girls, hes being irrisponsible, plus as I said he has a crush on her.



> Satsuki thinks it's Toujou when manaka says he got a girlfriend.
> Kozue stating that she thought her rival was Toujou.
> Misuzu tries to get them together, even though he got Nishino already.


And for these opinons, first off Satsuki and Kozue are in the Harem! They figure if there gonna lose manaka to one of the other girls its obvious they want him to get with the nicest and best one of the other girls, i.e Kozues/Satsuki's best friend/friend. And Misuzu as we all know likes Toujou, and dosent even know the other girls besides Satsuki whom she dosent like.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

> But If you?ll all notice toward the more recent chapters Manaka has been trying to fix this, and recently didnt respond to Toujous confession. I for one wish to applaud the man if he makes the chioce of rejection.


I just have gotten two messages saying that Ive posted a big spoiler, but It was not meant as such, please look above.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

> But If you?ll all notice toward the more recent chapters Manaka has been trying to fix this, and recently rejected Toujous confession. I for one wish to applaud the man for doing so.


As far as I know, he never rejected her confession, he hasn't had any time to answear to it.


> And for these opinons, first off Satsuki and Kozue are in the Harem! They figure if there gonna lose manaka to one of the other girls its obvious they want him to get with the nicest and best one of the other girls, i.e Kozues/Satsuki's best friend/friend.


Well, Kozue never met Nishino but still she doesn't name any other girl as a rival. Satsuki thought he was with Toujou because she (as well as most of the other characters) can feel the love between Toujou and Manaka.
For Misuzu, didn't she meet Nishino during the 2nd film?


> And hes relived about the brother being the so called boy friend for the same reason, he dosent want to lose any of his harem girls, hes being irrisponsible, plus as I said he has a crush on her.


I don't think he is being irresponsible there, I think he just realized how much he needs her, he couldn't care less about Nishino at that moment.
As you said, he is fixing with all his relationship problems, he more or less dumped Kozue, he is distant to Satsuki, now it's just Nishino and Toujou left, and he will choose Toujou because thats what everything point to, she just suits him better than nishino does, for the reasons I have stated before.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 12, 2005)

> As far as I know, he never rejected her confession, he hasn't had any time to answear to it.


Excuse me, I didnt mean that look at my last post.



> Well, Kozue never met Nishino but still she doesn't name any other girl as a rival. Satsuki thought he was with Toujou because she (as well as most of the other characters) can feel the love between Toujou and Manaka.
> For Misuzu, didn't she meet Nishino during the 2nd film?


Okay, right, I see what your pointin out here, anyways for all three of these none of them really know Nishino, so therefore they are under the false assumption that toujou is there biggest rival, therefore that completly nullifies you statemets Credibility. 

And to close Id like to make it clear to all that even though my hatred for Manaka is strong, and if I was in this manga myself Id be the one getting Nishino. But that does not blind me from seeing the truth, Nishino is truly the best choice for him, he needs someone who is confident, who takes risks, someone who can counter all of Manaka?s bad traits perfectly. I mean isn?t that the perfect love we all wish to find one day, or have found.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

Good debate you guys well done! Weird about the confusion at the end. Just glad it wasn't a spoiler lol.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Good debate you two. You both did a good job.

*The winner of tonight's debate, with a score of 3 votes to 2 is..*


*Spoiler*: _Winner_ 



Masa!!!

Well done





Will all viewers please remember to rep. the winner of tonights debate.


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 12, 2005)

Small comments:

Masa: 
You started out good, I liked your opinion, however, there were some facts that you stated that was true, which isn't.

Wu:
Maybe I a bit to harsh with you. You used to much your own thoughts and didn't come up with any profs.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

Masa:

Sometimes your posts were too short. Also various fanboyish remarks wern't exactly debate material. Your first post was good, but then for a few posts you didn't really go anyway. However you did manage to pick it up in the end.

Wu:
You barely mentioned Nishino when you were supposed to be saying she is right for Manaka. All you did really was counter Masa's points on Toujou. Don't let him dictate the topic so much. Felt this was your major mistake.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Masa - Very good perfomance. You didnt seem to be able to express what you wanted to at times, and you're posts gradually got abit weaker after the first post, but you did a good job and you showed that you did thorough research. Well done tonight for winning.

Wu - Definitely a good performance. You debated in an informal way in which you communicate with the audiences, but what you lacked was real factual evidence and you simply kept referring to real life situations, also, a positive comment to why Nishino is more ideal for Manaka would be nice, but you did a very fine job in countering Masa's post. Just abit more preperation and you would be a killer debater


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, good debate. I just read through the posts here and I must say I am impressed by both of you. *Reps for both* ^_^

edit: It says I need to spread some rep around before I can rep either of you so I will rep you eventually. Just remind me in case I forget.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Indeed it was a good debate. Too bad you missed it EK in IRC, maybe next time you can join us


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Yea, I'll be there for next week's debate. I just couldn't make it due to studying, which I should get back to soon. I just though I'd stop by and read over the posts in here to see how the debate went. And from the sounds of it, it looks like it went pretty good.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, it was a good debate. Have a look at our previous debates aswel if you're interested, we've had three debates so far, all very fun indeed. They're all in this thread.


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Yea, I think I've read 2 of them, this most recent one and the very first one between Sasu and sakato. Both have been really good.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, 1st debate was me and blue, 2nd was Sasu and Saka, 3rd one is this one Masa and Wu.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah 3 debates and they have all been good. Oh and can I say hell yeah 2-1 to team 2 lol.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh hell no, I forgot. Gahhh! We'll catch up, just you wait blue


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh hells yeah! Team 2 takes the lead  Thanks for the debate Wu, thanks everyone in the IRC.. thanks winamp playlist (lol!)  I had a good time, clickys for the win?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 12, 2005)

Who ever we have up next week, it's gonna be another win for team 2. Just you wait!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 12, 2005)

YEAH! team 2 will increase the lead for sure! (I still thank my winamp list for the win )


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats to both Wu and Masa, good debate and was enjoyable to read, will rep you as soon as i spread some rep around, sorry i couldn't be there for it, but nice job again


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Sasu, we came up with a name last night after hours of deciding for the future Ichigo website, what do you think of this?

here


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 13, 2005)

sounds good to me, i doubt i could think of anything better, unless we knew the name of Sotomura's website coz that would be perfect for it


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

Lol, we definitely need a section dedicated for Sotomura's website! Oh, I remember you saying you're judge for the next debate right? And nice new tag btw.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeh I'll be the judge if nothing comes up, and thanks, made it today while i was bored, think i'm getting slightly better now


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool Sasu is judge for next debate. I'll pick the sides later today.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok so I wanted to ask who is this:


*Spoiler*: _volume 14 omake_


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

That's mukai's friend in prep class.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Ah ok, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

Blue, is there a manga version of Suzuka somewhere? i feel that this might be the same as the ichigo manga and the ichigo anime.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

Lol, right ok. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Lol, right ok. What do you think of it so far?


It's good. But too much of a mix between Love Hina and Ichigo. For example, that blonde friend of his (hattori or whatever) is a clear copy of Ookusa. And Honoka or Honokana or whatever is a Toujo. That drunken chick is Mitsune. Azahina is Naru. Their personalities might differ a little, but their roles are the same.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmm I dissagree with that a bit. Suzuka is very different to Ichigo and Love Hina. Yes Suzuka (the character) is similar I guess to Naru but she has reasons for it. Naru was just plain stubborn. Also this is much more based on romance rather than comedy like those two. I also don't think Honoka is that similar to Toujou, but my reasons for it would be a spoiler so I can't really say why.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

Well shit... this is as much addictive as ichigo. Do they release subs each week or month or anything? or just sub as fast as possible?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

They release an episode every week around now. Told you it was good lol.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Well shit... this is as much addictive as ichigo. Do they release subs each week or month or anything? or just sub as fast as possible?



They release a sub each week, they sub the anime within a few days of the raw release, and normally released on a Saturday.
Indeed, Suzuka is very good aswel like Ichigo. Which girl do you like best?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> They release a sub each week, they sub the anime within a few days of the raw release, and normally released on a Saturday.
> Indeed, Suzuka is very good aswel like Ichigo. Which girl do you like best?


Hmmm, tough call. I don't really like suzuka. So i would say honoka.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmm, suprising. Yeah, Suzuka can be very annoying at times, but I think I like her the most, Honoka is abit too boring. Miki is pretty cool aswel.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

I like Suzuka cos she is interesting and not predictable like Honoka.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, i think sukuza is too cold and delusive towards yamato (i seriously can't remember his first name).


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 13, 2005)

Shouldn't you guys discuss this at Suzuka thread?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 13, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you guys discuss this at Suzuka thread?


Didn't know there was one. And no one seems to have anything else to discuss anyway.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 13, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Didn't know there was one. And no one seems to have anything else to discuss anyway.



While that is the case I still think it should be discussed in something like the FC, i mean i'm always getting told to move to the FC, fair doo's my conversations are more vauge but same rules apply, and no i'm not out to spoil fun, do what you like


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah I agree, either the Suzuka thread or the fanclub.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

Right, we need some Ichigo discussion going on, so I've got a little question which I hope can stay alive.

As we all know from Volume 17, Nishino confessed before Toujou to Manaka, which made Manaka go out with Nishino (and how Manaka thought her bro. was his bf) and we have yet to find out if Manaka will reject Toujous confession or not. But what would have happened if Toujou confessed before Nishino? Would Manaka have gone out with Toujou just 'cos she confesed first or would he have rejected Toujou and chose Nishino?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

That is a very good question. Hmmmmm I would have to say most probably.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 13, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> That is a very good question. Hmmmmm I would have to say most probably.



Dosent that literally mean that Manaka dosent know who really likes and he's just going for whoever confesses first? If so, then he is ridiculous. 

But then again, I don't think he would say yes to Satsuki even if she confessed first.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, I think Manaka realises his feelings for Nishino firstly on their 3 day trip and then at the Aquarium. So I think now he truly likes Nishino but before then maybe not.


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey guys, just quickly dropping by to say hello.

As to your question lingz, I think he would accept Toujo's confession for sure if she confessed first. He was pretty indecisive as to which girl he'd pick but he was certain he wouldn't pick Satsuki. Satsuki was the first girl to confess to him and she confessed a long time ago but he has basically rejected her. I think he's pretty much indecisive no matter how you look at him but he would have definitely said yes to whichever of those 2 girls asked him out. As to who he would have stayed with is a different story. But that's what I think.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone awake/here?
Hmmm.... HMMMMM..... I think he would've rejected toujo even if she confessed first.
Bah, who am i trying to fool. Ofcourse he would have chosen toujo if she did. Everything is lost...


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

But the fact is, Toujo did not confess first so anything can happen. Now everyone will just have to wait til the next volume comes out to figure out what happens.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

Guess you're right. How long's it been since vol 17 came out?
Hmmm. Not much to respond to eh? well then.
What will you say if the girl you wanted manaka to end up with DIDN'T end up with him?


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

I already know the ending so it's kinda tough for me to anser that, but I'll give it a shot.

I would be pretty upset and think Manaka was a dumbass. However, even though the manga isn't real, it'd then give me the chance to go after the girl he didn't pick. So it's a win-win situation. But in all honesty, I'd hope that Manaka picks the girl that I like the most.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 14, 2005)

To answear Lingz question: Yeah I think he would have gone with Toujou if she confessed first, I still think he will choose her now, and dump Nishino in the process (that will be hard for him but...)


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry, not gonna read your post EK.
F***ing s***! I've got such a bad hicup, it hurt in my chest.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope you feel better. Just in case anyone's worried, my post doesn't contain any spoilers. I made sure to answer it spoiler free.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better. Just in case anyone's worried, my post doesn't contain any spoilers. I made sure to answer it spoiler free.


Sorry, still won't. I would've if you were at the same chapter as me. I just WONT take any risks.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 14, 2005)

Hmm, alittle over-sensitive SkriK? I read it and I don't find it spoilerish (I have only read the Yanime release) I don't blame you though, you get spoiled almost everywhere nowadays. Luckily, this thread is an exception


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea, I made sure not to put any spoilers in this thread cuz I'm fully aware that everyone here only reads Yanime's releases. If I ever talk about spoilers, I usually talk about it in the other Ichigo thread. So as far as spoilers go, you don't have to worry about it coming from me.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah, I totally trust all the "regulars" in here, the fear is some random coming in and spoiling everything....


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry man, still wont read it. If i read your opinion about certain characters, along with knowing you've read all of it, i am gonna start to think too much and think about things like: "hmm... since he's read all the chapters... that must be the girl he ends up with...". It's allways like that. Nothing i can change.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 14, 2005)

Hmm are you like me SkriK, thinking too much about everything and nothing? :S <--- I do that all the time.
I still didn't get any odd ideas from EKs' post, but I won't force you to read it if you don't want too 
If Manaka doesn't choose the girl I want him too (Satsuki obviously) then I just got to accept it. As long as it isn't Nishino I'm happy, and if it is... well the manga was good up to that point and I can just hope for a sequel or something (where he and Nishino broke up  )


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Lol please let's not start another Nishino v Satsuki debate. Personally as long as it's a good ending I'm ok with it. Although I would love for him to end up with Nishino.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

Masa, did you know i was the only one rooting for Satsuki being the one who Manaka choosed to go with to the cultural festival?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah I never really understood that one.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, im still kinda interested in what would've happened if he did.

EDIT: Holy crap! I've been here since page 65. That's more than i expected.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Haha, yeah seems weird considering how many pages there are now. But he had to go with Nishino it seemed pointless going with Satsuki when he wasn't interested in her.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

True, but it would have been interesting to see what would've happened if he chose Satsuki to go the cultural festival. I think it'd be cool if they made special chapters that have nothing to do with the story but it dealt with 3 alternate possibilites of him picking each girl for that festival.


----------



## Ah B (Nov 14, 2005)

Took a while, but I finally finished reading all of it.

Pretty good manga - didn't expect to like Ichigo 100 that much.
Edit - Removed Spoilers. Sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 14, 2005)

That's a little spoiler. This thread is for high quality releases only. If you want to discuss past volume 17 there is another thread. Any chance you can edit your post please.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll send him a PM about it with a link to the spoiler thread.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Cheers EK maybe we should ask a mod to change the title of this thread.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea, I guess since the other one specifically says what chapters, this one should too. If you want, I could PM KF since she's the mod in charge of the FC's.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

> Yea, I guess since the other one specifically says what chapters, this one should too. If you want, I could PM KF since she's the mod in charge of the FC's.


Well this isnt the Ichigo FC, so pek would probably be better, but it doesnt really matter most of the time.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh woops. I often forget if I'm in the FC section or the library section when talking about Ichigo. Either way, I have to keep spoilers to myself. I'm just glad there's a thread where I can talk about the ending. ^_^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah me too, since most of all the other ichigo threads i talk in are FC's, like the Kozue, Nishino and Misuzu ones.


> I'm just glad there's a thread where I can talk about the ending. ^_^


Haha, you really wanted that huh.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Yea. I think it'd drive me crazy if there was no place to talk about it. I probably would have created one if there wasn't one. 

I also do a lot of talking in the FC's, particularly the Kozue FC one.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

haha yeah well we better take it there now were getting a little bit spoilerific everybodys gonna be pissed at us when they log on tomorrow.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, we haven't really said anything spoilerish yet, but you're right. Before it keep talking like this, eventually something might slip and it'd get everyone mad at us. So we should take it to the other thread. 

I'm off to bed now so I'll see you tomorrow Wu.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

No we havent, but people in here get a little "touchy" when it comes to spoilers, remember yesterday with skrik. 
Anyways Night man(Dont know how many times Ive said this to you in 10 different threads lol)


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 15, 2005)

Ah B.... SPOILERS!!! talk about that in the other ichigo thread (someone provided a PM with link..)


----------



## SkriK (Nov 15, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Ah B.... SPOILERS!!! talk about that in the other ichigo thread (someone provided a PM with link..)


As much as i see with that. I guess someone was spoiled?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 15, 2005)

It was a very small unimportant spoiler, didn't really tell me anything at all to be honest. At least this time I wasn't sent a spoiler through a PM.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmm, Spoiler PM should be instant-ban... don't you think blue? And the spoiler Ah B posted wasn't big, sure, but next time there might be something else...


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 15, 2005)

quiet thread. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 15, 2005)

It's cos both me and Lingz are away at the moment. He is on a school trip all week and my computer is broken.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

I see. Well hopefully I can help to keep this thread active then. There'll be certain times when I'm gone due to school and such but I should be here for quite often.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 15, 2005)

And no one really remembers about me at all


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

I remember you Sasu.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 15, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> And no one really remembers about me at all


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

I think because Blue said something about how this thread is dead because Lingz and himself are not gonna be here much to due to their own reasons. Because Blue didn't mention him, Sasu feels like no one remembers him, which is simply not true.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 15, 2005)

stupid cousin, please ignore that last post, i leave the room for 5 mins and shes already being annoying, Lingz and Blue are the main contributors to the thread, though i'll make a comeback when my workload gets a tinsy bit smaller, now if you'll excuse me *shouts at cousin*


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

I know you will Sasu. Everyone gets busy every now and then so it's understandable. I look forward to seeing your comeback.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

haha wow skrik you've been on a lot more recently, I thought you said you were leaving the forum for a while, but either way glad to see your not gone for good.

And yeah Sasu your not forgotten, cant forget about our resident ichigo expert.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

> stupid cousin, please ignore that last post, i leave the room for 5 mins and shes already being annoying, Lingz and Blue are the main contributors to the thread, though i'll make a comeback when my workload gets a tinsy bit smaller, now if you'll excuse me *shouts at cousin*


Oh haha, she got on your acount.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 15, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Oh haha, she got on your acount.



well I did kinda leave the computer running to go make us dinner  and she's out to make me look a fool  holidays soon which means i'll have alot more freedom


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol, that stinks. I'm afraid sometimes to leave my computer without putting up a password cuz my friends like to do stuff like that too. One time they posted some random stuff on one of the threads and another time they changed my avatar.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol I didn't mean it like that, I just meant that two of the regulars are both inactive. Lol make sure you keep your cousin in check Sasu.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 15, 2005)

It's allways fun when someone else than yourself leaves his/her computer on. One of my friends left his computer to go to the bathroom. So i sat down and took a screenshot of his desktop, put the screenshot as background and hid the icons. The icons were showing on the background, but weren't clickable. I went back to my own computer when I was done. (this is at a LAN btw.) He came back and yelled out loud: "WHAT THE FUCK!!?!?!?" (in swedish ofcourse). And then he got all crazy and was going to formatize (remove everything on the harddrive). That's when i told him. Kinda fun computer prank. 

PS: Sideffects hurts...


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol, that's an awesome prank Skrik. I think I might do that to one of my friends since we're both on LAN as well. ^_^


----------



## SkriK (Nov 15, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> haha wow skrik you've been on a lot more recently, I thought you said you were leaving the forum for a while, but either way glad to see your not gone for good.


I'm glad aswell. But i know it's gonna hit back on me for being here.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 15, 2005)

hmm thanks for the tip SkirK, gonna test that :  On our LANs' it's usually someone changing desktop to gaypron or something like that (never be on LAN without password, it's a warning)  one of my friends even got some "movie" (including old man and a chicken  :S :barf  on auto-start when he was in the bathroom.... poor him

hmm now that I think of it... this should be in the FC but I don't want to spoil the fun


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds good. Let the fun times keep coming!!!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> I'm glad aswell. But i know it's gonna hit back on me for being here.


haha ahh come on man, aint nothing gonna happen, damn your hella funny.

Geezzz what happened? Are you all Dead? Just cause blue and lingz is gone you guys dont post no more. Ah well I cant say much since I wasnt here all day either, but still.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 16, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> haha ahh come on man, aint nothing gonna happen, damn your hella funny.


Eeeeeehhhh?


			
				Wu said:
			
		

> Geezzz what happened? Are you all Dead? Just cause blue and lingz is gone you guys dont post no more. Ah well I cant say much since I wasnt here all day either, but still.


We've discussed everything there is. And we're not really allowed to go far offtopic.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, it's usually lingz and blue that comes up with topics... and if I'm not totally wrong blue got about 1/4 of the posts in this thread, so ofcourse we will notice he is missing.
Yeah, SkriK is good to have in here, the more the merrier ya know?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey masa. I still haven't seen your reaction about me rooting for satsuki.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in shock, so it might take awhile until I respond...


----------



## SkriK (Nov 16, 2005)

Hahahaha. I can't say my opinions for that are still the same. Too much has changed and affected my ways to look at her.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, but still, at that point, you did root for her.. that means you got a heart somewhere in that cold body 

EDIT:  got to go, got something to attend too (some old dude talking about food... boooring)


----------



## SkriK (Nov 16, 2005)

Meh. Who said i didn't :sad I just thought that she were to get something in return after all she's done. But then a big failure occured. They skipped a whole week of the story timeline. It was one week to the festival, and when the next chapter came, the festival was there. I wanted to see what satsuki would've done during that lost week to get to go with manaka.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Kay, back from the stoneage food thingy some professor talked about for 1,5 hrs, move along nothing here to see.
SkriK, I would have loved to see that week before the festival, Satsuki definetly should have got some action from Manaka, poor Satsuki always being left out ing She needs some love, why isn't Manaka giving it to her (or gave it during that missing week)? Now I don't remember that part so well, but was anything said about what happened that week? If not, what do you all think happened?


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

I would have loved to see that too. I wish they showed some action between Satsuki and Manaka before the festival.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Yaj, a follower : But they seriously need more interaction, Satsuki is such a great character, so she can't be left out like that:sad  they should have shown what happened. Some Satsuki x Manaka... but just talking, that would have been the best for the story I think, and it would be nice to read too.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

I definitely think that they should have shown more Satsuki too. Right before the festival, they should have given equal times to each of the girls for more dramatic effect right before the festival to see who he'd pick.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, more of Satsuki is essential for a good manga . I want vol 18 to read the rest.. what are Yanime doing? ah well, just got to wait until next time we met our favourite characters again, they do it for free so we can't complain  .


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

They'll release it soon enough...I hope. I can't wait to read those chapters in HQ.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't wait to read them, for the FIRST time.... I...must...endure... no.... LQ.... release....


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 16, 2005)

The last anime Ichigo 100% has arrived:

OVA 5


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

What's OVA 5 about. Does it conclude the anime or is the story left on a cliffhanger?


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know yet. Still downloading....


----------



## SkriK (Nov 16, 2005)

Hahaha, that OVA was hillarious and kinda wierd. Something different.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Hero I was just looking for that.

And Masy can you tell me why exactly you like Satuski? Ill Ive heard so far are a bunch of fanboy chants, what is it that you like about her?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Haha, that remains unknown.. I don't know really.. I like her character way more than the others.. I think thats about it, and is there any better reason? I just like her, can't say way or how, I just do


----------



## SkriK (Nov 16, 2005)

You read my and masa's discussion Nishino vs Satsuki right? He mentioned most of it there.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> Haha, that remains unknown.. I don't know really.. I like her character way more than the others.. I think thats about it, and is there any better reason? I just like her, can't say way or how, I just do


hahaha omg come on, thats why? Awww never mind, masy will always be masy.



> You read my and masa's discussion Nishino vs Satsuki right? He mentioned most of it there.


Which one, haha, you guys are always fightin over those two, the most recent one?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Dunno where it was really, but I think I gave reason why I liked her character.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

nah its okay, haha, but you know what, before you two met, I was like ahh there gonna like each other they live in the same country how cool for skrik. But before I knew it the first day you two met, masy just had to open his big mouth about how Satsuki was better then Nishino, haha, oh how I couldnt of been more wrong.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

What, we have nothing against each other (except that SkriK hates my opinion, but I don't care)  but it's fun to have someone to argue with  
and the only thing ever said about our country between us was... that I betrayed it.. TREASON  or something like that  ah well, Rabid Satsuki fan VS Nishino Fanatic, where could it end? I don't know


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> What, we have nothing against each other (except that SkriK hates my opinion, but I don't care) but it's fun to have someone to argue with
> and the only thing ever said about our country between us was... that I betrayed it.. TREASON or something like that  ah well, Rabid Satsuki fan VS Nishino Fanatic, where could it end? I don't know


Haha maybe you still dont understand how much of a Nishino fan Skrik is, oh well you'll figure it out soon enough, although I would think TREASON is a pretty good example of it, but masy is masy after all.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Haha, maybe... but he seems like an ok guy, really. I'm not thinking too much about that right now (very unusual for being me...)
Wu, I just noticed something, I have been registred for a longer time than you, I thought you were one of the oldies on here :amazed Well, you learn something new everyday, or do you? 

200 posts, new record!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> Wu, I just noticed something, I have been registred for a longer time than you, I thought you were one of the oldies on here  Well, you learn something new everyday, or do you?
> 
> 200 posts, new record!


haha yup Im still kind of a newb, but before I was registerd I use to just read the new posts here everyday, probably since june sometime, i never belonged to a board before so I never felt like joining, but in august i guess my curiosity got the best of me, although I cant say it was a bad decision.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Haha, I have lurked the forums since february or march, and thought I joined in april (but I didn't... odd) so when I decided to post I realized I wasn't a member.. so I registred, and forgot to post :  first post was in Ichigo 100% FC (if you remember that  )
Enough of old memories   I got to sleep now, got school tomorrow.. sigh..
BTW where is Blue? he said he was going to be here today I think. And where are Sasu, and saka (he was on irc but very silent)? I know Lingz is away, but the others are just a big  
anyway, see you guys tomorrow (and post alot tonight wu, so I have something to read in school when I get there  )


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

haha yeah Ill try to, but I cant talk to myself, hopefully somebody will come back.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, just drag someone over here, or post once every hour (8+ posts in a row, who cares!?)
This will be my last post for today, see you all (wu) tomorrow.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

Haha, yeah, right, will do. Later Masy


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Later Masa.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I had a tennis match earlier, just reinstalled Windows. Turned out to be a faulty memory module. Anyway good to be back.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

Yup glad your back captain, this place was starting to fall apart while you were gone.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 16, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> haha yup Im still kind of a newb, but before I was registerd I use to just read the new posts here everyday, probably since june sometime, i never belonged to a board before so I never felt like joining, but in august i guess my curiosity got the best of me, although I cant say it was a bad decision.



same reason i have joined. =) lurking was fun but i guess posting and discussing ideas with other people is much better.

haha i only post in this thread, look at your post counts masa and wu, compared to mine. :amazed 

hmm have to catch up. 

*edit*
oh, welcome back blue.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

As long as you post here Himura we are happy. Yeah I'm back just have to install a million and one updates


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> same reason i have joined. =) lurking was fun but i guess posting and discussing ideas with other people is much better.
> 
> haha i only post in this thread, look at your post counts masa and wu, compared to mine.
> 
> hmm have to catch up.


 Haha yup, but now my only problem is gettin off, I find myself having to turn off the screen just to get off the forums.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 16, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> As long as you post here Himura we are happy. Yeah I'm back just have to install a million and one updates



awww..now youre making me cry *snif*snif*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

haha yeah dont worry about them other bad threads, the Ichigo 100% Discusion Thread is all you need.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Ran Windows update, 37 updates to download (sigh)

Anyway I see you were talking about the festival earlier. Did Manaka ever actually tell Satsuki he was going with Nishino?


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't remember him doing so. I think it was just assumed that Satsuki knew.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 16, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> haha yeah dont worry about them other bad threads, the Ichigo 100% Discusion Thread is all you need.



amen to that. =)



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Anyway I see you were talking about the festival earlier. Did Manaka ever actually tell Satsuki he was going with Nishino?



hmm i cant quite recall. i guess he did not tell satsuki? but i guess satsuki kinda had an idea already because of their uhmm..confrontation in a tight back alley.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

I think he told everyone he was going out with Nishino again and thus Satsuki assumed that he was gonna go with Nishino to the festival and thus it was unnecessary for him to tell her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm yeah I guess it was obvious. Also for a while she had given up on Manaka altogether.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

I kinda wish they showed Manaka telling Satsuki but like I said, it was probably unnecessary.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Well as Himura said they showed him telling her he was with Nishino. From that she must have known.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea, I know, it's unnecessary, but I still kinda wanted to see it.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 16, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Yea, I know, it's unnecessary, but I still kinda wanted to see it.



but is that kinda rude? i mean after telling satsuki: "im going out with nishino again" and manaka follow it up with: "oh yeah im going with her to the festival.."

ouch. that would be like doulble killing satsuki T_T


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I meant he should have told Satsuki before telling everyone else about them going out. Kinda like an extra scene. I don't know...


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 16, 2005)

ah.

well im off to class. see you all later (EK, Blue)

=)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Why should he tell her before everyone else? See you later Himura, have fun in class.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Later himura. Have fun in class.

edit: He doesnt' have to necessarily to tell her before everyone else, but before he announces it to the whole group. Like, he could have told her after he told Sotomura.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

But Sotomura is like his best friend. Of course he will tell him first.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Exactly. But I felt it should have been necessary for him to go out of his way to tell both Toujo and Satsuki after he made his decision, especially to Satsuki since Satsuki did ask him to go to it. (well, she hinted at it)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree that he should tell them early, but if he just goes straight over telling them it's like he is boasting.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

That's true. I guess it would be like boasting and that would just add to more reasons why I hate Manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Lol you would hate Manaka for something you just said you wished he had done?


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Lol, yea...I guess so. Then again, I would never put myself in such a situation as he is. I'd be indecisive at first but not to the extent that Manaka has gotten himself into. So no matter what he does, I'd basically hate him. Unless he somehow went back in time and was decisive from the start. Then maybe I wouldn't hate him....maybe.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

hahah yup thats just how it goes with somebody you already hate.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea, I'm pretty biased in terms of how much I hate Manaka. Funny thing is I didn't hate him at first. It's just that every time I think back to the story and every time I re-read through it, it makes me hate him even more.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> Yea, I'm pretty biased in terms of how much I hate Manaka. Funny thing is I didn't hate him at first. It's just that every time I think back to the story and every time I re-read through it, it makes me hate him even more.


Yup me neither, i thought he was okay, coming off watching love hina, I thought okay finaly this ones not a dork.


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

haha, yea. Keitaro was definitely a dork. ^_^ But then again, he did get Narusegawa so he is kinda lucky.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 16, 2005)

> haha, yea. Keitaro was definitely a dork. ^_^ But then again, he did get Narusegawa so he is kinda lucky.


Yup if you ever read the manga, they show what happened in love hina again much more, so as you can guess hes hella cool now, and thus my favorite character besides naru in that show. So yeah just to let you know I like Keitarou way better the Manaka.

Oh yeah and I only got 3 main posters in my Love hina FC now, you gotta help me out EK-Sama, hahaha, but really though.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Sure I can try and help you out. I haven't read the manga for it but I have watched the anime and the ova's of love hina again. So I can post within those topics. Maybe I should read the manga for it too. Is the anime and manga different or are they generally the same.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah there kinda the same, they have the same differences as Ichigos manga and anime, everybody thinks the mangas better, you should check it out its definatly a good read even if youve watched the anime. But some unlike Ichigo a lot of people can tolerate the anime and a lot like it.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmm, sounds interesting. I do have some time this upcoming weekend so it could make for a nice read.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> Hmm, sounds interesting. I do have some time this upcoming weekend so it could make for a nice read.


Yup I personally like it better then Ichigo, so deffiantly check it out.

Yo you havent seen the Ichigo anime yet huh, or have you?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG, oh my dear god! Have any of you seen the 5th OVA for Ichigo yet? I cant belive they're calling that ichigo! They destroyed it! They made Toujou and all the girls change there personalitys and the Ichigo pantys are now taking over the world, oh god I cant explain how much they obliterated Ichigo I urge you all to check out the last OVA, its only 1 episode, you dont have to have seen any of the other episodes before, it doesnt matter, if anything just watch it to laugh your ass off, you guys gotta see this, I cant belive they did this to Ichigo
Take The Quiz Yourself!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

haha wu, I got to dl that just too see if it's as bad as you make it sound  


			
				dark_himura said:
			
		

> haha i only post in this thread, look at your post counts masa and wu, compared to mine.


I have around 5 posts outside of this thread I think, the outside world scares me  
Damn, you people changed avys and siggies, didn't see who it was at first  That remindds me... I need a better avy, one with more style than my current one... ah well, maybe I got time to do it tomorrow in school (got Multimedia class on firdays, Flash now, but I could use PS some, he doesn't care : )
I got to dl the love hina manga too, if it's better than the anime (as you say) it has to be great (I loved the anime).
/Masahiro, just came from school


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea, I loved the anime and if the manga is better than the anime, then that really makes me want to check it out.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

yoo, EK  you know where everyone is today? apparently blue got his comp working, but he is nowhere to be seen, and no sign of sasu and saka for some time now:sad


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

They're sure to be here eventually. Just give some time. They might be busy at the moment.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

Haha yeah, maybe.. But blue is online all the time normally, I'm getting worried about his health :S lets hope they just got their a**es full of college work (not that it's a good thing)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

My computer isn't working after all. It worked fine last night. But today it doesn't seem so good.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

That stinks. What do you think is the problem with it?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

ah well   at least you are alive, but cut-off from reality (aka NF).


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea, hopefully he can get that fixed up soon so he can rejoin us here.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, we need our "leader" in here, he keeps the conversations going


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yup. There's never any pauses in here when our leader's here. I hope he can make a quick return but I guess it all depends on his computer.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, hope he gets it working soon enough, atleast until saturday to lead the quiz, the weekend would be rather boring without something with you guys


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey guys im back!!  Been quite a while.

Sorry I have no clue what's goin on...but ill be on for a little while every night at least to catch up with things.  Though as some of you Uni folks know, it's crunch time for finals and all so.....I won't be as active a normal until after the first week in Dec.  

But in response to Blue Cheeses PM, not to worry you guys, im ok!  And thanks for not forgettin about me.  

It's definitely feels great to be back.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome back Val! since I joined you have been kinda busy with some stuff I heard, nice too see you are back now


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

?? I just checked for new updates on Ichigo on the new souhaku site....are those the yanime releases?  Did I miss a release in my downtime?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 17, 2005)

Haven't looked at that site for some time now, but latest by Yanime that I know of is vol 17.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Val it's great to see you back and hearing your ok. Latest Yanime release is still volume 17. So no you didn't miss a release. I'm pretty certain the problem with my computer is my memory. Anyway I have come home for the weekend so I will be able to be online a bit. I will be here for the quiz, I just need to compile it first. 

Frustrating though I came home to ask the opinion of the computer shop at the end of the road, and for some reason they are shut tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

It's good to see you back Val. ^_^


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

oh, hi val =)

hope you fix your computer soon Blue. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Your up early  aren't you? Just before class?


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah. =)

daily routine just before going to class. =)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Haha cool. It's good to have you active again.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

haha. thanks Blue.

i love you guys what can i say? ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm guessing the quiz at 10 UK time on Saturday is too early for you? It might start a little later but not much.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

nah, its ok Blue. ill come. =)

its at IRC right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah that's right. Cool man, that's really showing commitment. This quiz is gonna have a little twist to it too. We don't usually worry about results just try and have a laugh.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

i bet its going to be fun. cant wait for it. who's the quizmaster this time?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Me! I liked being quizmaster last time, and I thought of an interesting twist so I am happy to do it again.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

wow thats great! looking forward to it Blue. =)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

Ahhh just got home, so it looks like Val's back for a while, thats cool. Oh yeah that post I made last night about the Ichigo ova, anybody watch it? Seriously even if youve give up hope on the anime or whatever it doesnt matter, just check it out.

How long has it been since the last Yanime release, I dont remember.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah i think thats right. they were lacking translators.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah. thanks wu. i owe it to everybody to be help keep this thread running ^^


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

No not yet, I will hopefully fix it before I go back to uni on Sunday.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh ok, well hopfully you get it taken care of, so whats up for ichigo discission today?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok 5 mins in, they drug Toujou or something?


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, what shall we talk about?

edit: So I just watched that OVA. I think I remember that in the manga. It was in one of the Omake chapters.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

hmm have to DL that first. =)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> Ok 5 mins in, they drug Toujou or something?


hahaha, yeah I know shes all twisted huh? haha keep watching it gets worse.



> edit: So I just watched that OVA. I think I remember that in the manga. It was in one of the Omake chapters.


Oh really? So it wasnt all that bad for you? But thats there final episode, I thought they just got sick of all the complaits toward the anime and said fuck it, and made the last one about alien pantys.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

That was their final episode?????? That was a horrible choice for their last one.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 17, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> hahaha, yeah I know shes all twisted huh? haha keep watching it gets worse.
> 
> Oh really? So it wasnt all that bad for you? But thats there final episode, I thought they just got sick of all the complaits toward the anime and said fuck it, and made the last one about alien pantys.



haha maybe they did get sick from the complaints. ^_^

oh well see you guys later, im off to uni! =)

good day!


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Later himura. Good day to you too. ^_^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> That was their final episode?????? That was a horrible choice for their last one.


Yeah, thats why Im so shocked.



> haha maybe they did get sick from the complaints. ^_^
> 
> oh well see you guys later, im off to uni! =)
> 
> good day!


Yeah mybe huh, anyways later himura.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm shocked as well. I could understand doing the Omake as an OVA if they had finished the series and had nothing better to do. But to be the last one, that's just dumb.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok Himura come back soon!

Guys, I have decide, when we make the website we are denying any existance of an Ichigo anime.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

That sounds good. I already deny the existence of it for the most part.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> Guys, I have decide, when we make the website we are denying any existance of an Ichigo anime.


Hahaha, seriously? So did you finish it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes I finished, now may we never speak of it again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> Yes I finished, now may we never speak of it again.


hahahaha, so come on whatd you think? It just keep getting worse and worse huh? First i was shocked to hear nishino with a kansai dialect, then I just about dropped my jaw when I saw Yui as a Ganguro, and when the pantys started talking i was just like what the hell is this.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> hahahaha, so come on whatd you think? It just keep getting worse and worse huh? First i was shocked to hear nishino with a kansai dialect, then I just about dropped my jaw when I saw Yui as a Ganguro, and when the pantys started talking i was just like what the hell is this.


God damn, this sounds too awesome to pass up :amazed


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> God damn, this sounds too awesome to pass up


hahaha oh hey wasup genjo, yup you gotta watch this, you cant not see this, I posted a link on the last page or two.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

It's painful it really is. It makes me ashamed to be starting an Ichigo website.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> It's painful it really is. It makes me ashamed to be starting an Ichigo website.


hahaha oh man, yeah if people saw that what would they think. What was the worst part for you?


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG genjo, I feel like I haven't see you in quite a while. How's it going?

As for that ova, if you don't feel like searching for it, just go to animesuki. It should still be on the front page.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Offtopic: Is there any chance someone can send me a text file of lurk's botlist (bots neverwhere and mirrors) This isn't my computer and for some reason it keeps messing up everytime I try and access them.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Nevermind when I tell the computer to translate it into English it loads the site ok. How weird.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Weird. Well at least you got it to work.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> OMG genjo, I feel like I haven't see you in quite a while. How's it going?


It's all pretty good.  
I haven't really gotten the chance to chat in the Ichigo threads like before with schoolwork, and when i get on I'm doing GFX requests more now.


----------



## TwinFang (Nov 17, 2005)

Just so everyone knows BlueCheese is actually Alex Louise Armstrong...or Hercules I haven't figured out which one yet.

*Wanders of mumbling*


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Lol TF it's just bowling I don't get why you are so suprised.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> It's all pretty good.
> I haven't really gotten the chance to chat in the Ichigo threads like before with schoolwork, and when i get on I'm doing GFX requests more now.


Oh yeah huh dont you work for JH1's request thread now? Thats cool though just make it down here when you can.


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea, I hope you can make it to these threads when you can genjo.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm gonna try  
I'll have to give my evaluations on the OVA after finishing up a project lol.

Can't wait for the awesomeness..


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't know if you'll find that OVA awesome. It was an omake chapter in the manga and it was funny there. But they really overdid it in the anime and it was the last episode they'd release and thus I found it stupid that the anime team chose to pick this one.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> I'll have to give my evaluations on the OVA after finishing up a project lol.
> 
> Can't wait for the awesomeness..


hahaha I laughed my ass off at that, simply because they demolished the manga so much, it wasnt good, just hella funny.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I will watch practically any anime. I refuse to watch Ichigo 100% anime ever again.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> I will watch practically any anime. I refuse to watch Ichigo 100% anime ever again.


^
                     ^
                     ^
                     ^
 See thats why I laughed my ass off.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

ah damn, everyone is active while im off workin....Talking panties...???


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea...talkin panties in OVA 5...stay away Val. It's for your own good.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Val do not watch it, alien talking panties try to take over the world in the anime. I am not exagerating one bit. Don't suffer like we did.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> ah damn, everyone is active while im off workin....Talking panties...???


No no, watch it Val, its hella funny.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

ah crap...is this the sawayaka pension crisis or the one after it?

............
wait, that's not in the manga!!!:amazed


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

The what? When did that happen?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> ah crap...is this the sawayaka pension crisis or the one after it?


It's after the Sawayaka one.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

urr, my bt file has that as the description, im pretty sure it's ova 4....oops.  mmm....should I watch....shouldn't I...ah, maybe during winter break so it doesn't disturb for my finals.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I think if this group were to ever do a Naruto episode it would involve a fashion show for mini skirts or something.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I think if this group were to ever do a Naruto episode it would involve a fashion show for mini skirts or something.


of course it would have even worse drawings than the current fillers as well.

actually I'd enjoy a Harem style filler arc starring Shikamaru for Naruto.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, it HAS to be shikamaru because he would never make a move for a girl early on so the series could survive for a bajillion years because of obvious denial..


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Shikamaru would be the one modelling.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 17, 2005)

.....ehhh......im gonna pretend i didn't see that last post *shivers*

*spaz out* blawaradaawawbldawoo!!...........ok...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Well in the Ichigo OVA Manaka models strawberry panties so why not.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> *spaz out* blawaradaawawbldawoo!!...........ok...


Hahaha WTF?? lol


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

> Well in the Ichigo OVA Manaka models strawberry panties so why not.


Oh yeah that was bad, he used that to defeat the evil alien pantys, lol


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay for all the people who didnt see the latest Ichigo OVA Id thought Id share with you all my favorite scene from the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaha and Manaka defeats the evil alien pantys with his latest attack ever the IchigoPantyPush!!!






*Spoiler*: __ 



OOOOOOooooooo!!!! we get to see this devestating attack in action! Go PantyPower!! Hahaha!!




Is it just me or does this look fit Manaka better then any Ive seen so far? I think hes found his true dream job, its not a Director, but a Strawberry Panty Wearing Crossdressing Perv!!! Hahahaha!!


----------



## TEK (Nov 18, 2005)

Lol, I actually found that really funny when I saw it. I was disgusted by it but couldn't stop from laughing.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 18, 2005)

hahaha, well you guys have to have know Id love that! What more could I ask for, my most favorite character sportin the best pair a duds Ive ever seen, hahaha.

I think I startin to think that this is the best peice of Ichigo animation they ever made.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Argh how dare you make me look at that again.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 18, 2005)

okay so i finally watched it and.....that was so horribly bad that I absoulutely loved it. Laughed my ass off because of its "production quality", if you could call it that.

but did anyone else notice when Toujo fell on Manka, and he saw her panties that the animation and drawings suddenly became very very good, like GAINAX quality. But then like 2 minutes later it was crappy again?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 18, 2005)

> okay so i finally watched it and.....that was so horribly bad that I absoulutely loved it. Laughed my ass off because of its "production quality", if you could call it that.


Haha, yup, my same exact feelings.



> but did anyone else notice when Toujo fell on Manka, and he saw her panties that the animation and drawings suddenly became very very good, like GAINAX quality. But then like 2 minutes later it was crappy again?


yeah now that I think about, when she did that wacko head wip, and as the camera pans out and stuff.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

hahaha, I must see this when I get home, have it dled for some days now, didn't dare to see it  Gotta see this horrible piece of "art".


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry for double posting, but I have now seen OVA 5... I laughed at it twice, when sotomura jumped for the camera and when Komi told manaka to run while he took care of them. Most of the time I just wanted to puke because it was SOOOO bad, I'm not going to touch the anime EVER. I'll just go and delete the OVA right now.
BTW, none of them sounded like I imagined, and I think some colours were kinda off...

/masahiro, never touching Ichigo 100% Anime EVER!!


----------



## TEK (Nov 18, 2005)

I kinda want to say the same. I wish I could say I've never seen the anime but that's not true. I can however say that I never watched them all and for that I'm thankful. But then again, I saw OVA 5 and that was a bad choice.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

I only saw the 5th OVA, and because of it I'm never ever going to touch the anime at all, the manga is so much better, no reason to see the Anime and be dissapointed.


----------



## TEK (Nov 18, 2005)

Exactly. If you've already read the manga, stay away from the anime. That's my advice.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Lol, ok that's it no more mention of the anime. This is a manga only thread!


----------



## TEK (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds good. I think we should just pretend like the anime existed. So if someone comes in here and talks about the anime, we should all talk to them as if we have no clue what they're talking about. As far as I'm concerned, there is only the manga.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 18, 2005)

dahhh!!  Those pictures make my eyes bleed!

They even have him a considerable bulge!  ick..


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 18, 2005)

Gosh, it can't be more worse than this.

I regret that I posted the OVA#5....


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 18, 2005)

Gosh, it can't be more worse than this.

I regret that I posted the OVA#5....


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

I blame Wu for telling me to watch it.


----------



## TEK (Nov 18, 2005)

I blame myself. I knew not to watch the anime since I didn't like the first 7 eps but I chose to watch it anyways.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

Ahh, I'm back guys. 

Been a few days since I came on and the thread moves as fast as ever! Glad to be back, the trip was pretty good excluding the fact I had to walk 10 miles up a hill just to do some stupid research 

Glad to see you back Val, too bad I wasnt on on the day you came back.

The OVA is a nightmare that can't become anymore worse, and Wu's lovely and exciiting screenshots dosent help, lol


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice to see that you are back, Lingz and blue. I want vol 18 now, to get the bitter taste of OVA out of my mouth... wait, what OVA?  there is no anime.. there is no anime... Ichigo 100% manga is only thing there is, no anime was ever made.... *proceeds to mumble incantations to make everyone forget*


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome back Lingz! You think that's bad, I have to cycle 5 miles to uni every day.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

Cycle! Not walk!! Lol, up a steep hill aswel, I couldnt feel my legs after that!

So what's the latest Ichigo discussion then?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmmm Nishino being fat is the latest I think (blame TF )  it was a joke though... she is many things, but not fat.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 18, 2005)

hey lingz, nice to be back mine (damn i got honey on my keyboard....)....

Ha, Nishino being fat....don't know what that's about..


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

Yo Val 

Nishino fat?! Glad it was a joke or a flamewar would be on it's way! Or could I say...Satsuki is fat?  Lol


----------



## SkriK (Nov 18, 2005)

Fat?
Nishino: No
Satsuki: No
Girl who caught manaka in Nishino's school: Yes


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 18, 2005)

uhg....now im plagued by more horrible Ichigo moments that are best not dicussed...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah that was just TF being silly.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm speechless, panty power in a way that was never meant to be exposed *runs off to cry*


----------



## SkriK (Nov 18, 2005)

Did someone notice? That Nishino is the one infront of all the other characters on the group pics in Vol 17.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

> Did someone notice? That Nishino is the one infront of all the other characters on the group pics in Vol 17



What are you implying SkriK?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

Sasu, you are here?  Long time since I saw you  and none of the  6(whatever) ichigo-girls are fat.


			
				SkriK said:
			
		

> Did someone notice? That Nishino is the one infront of all the other characters on the group pics in Vol 17.


no, I didn't, got too look at that (probably just ignored it when I read it )


----------



## SkriK (Nov 18, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> What are you implying SkriK?


It gotta mean something, comon! oh yeah... it's lingz...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully she will stay ahead of the rest of them too.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

SkriK, I can't seem to find any group pic at all :S  can you tell me more exactly?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 18, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Sasu, you are here?



no i'm not here, my computer initiated a self mind post system that lets me post what i'm really thinking, which is a genius invention... hmmm she looks nice.... damnit


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

> It gotta mean something, comon! oh yeah... it's lingz...



Ok.



> Sasu, you are here? Long time since I saw you  and none of the 6(whatever) ichigo-girls are fat.



Yeah, true, except Yui is slightly Chubbi.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> no i'm not here, my computer initiated a self mind post system that lets me post what i'm really thinking, which is a genius invention... hmmm she looks nice.... damnit


Haha, do I hear some /sarcasm coming from you sasu? well, nice to see that you (or that self posting thingy) is back


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Yui isn't that chubby is she? I never saw her that way.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe the rest of the girls have a too nice face shape making Yui looking not as good compared to the rest?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

She isn't chubby, I think she isn't just as developed in the "other" departments as the other girls.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Lol I really haven't spent that long analysing how they look, to busy reading


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 18, 2005)

Yui still holds the prominant features of a pre-teen girl, which is why Manaka always refers to her as a child, most children of about 12 years old still have slight chubby area's which disappear once puberty starts, well thats the case usually however it seems Yui kept these features and as Masa said, she isn't as deveolped as the other girls in the series, so by comparrison she seems chubby, when really she isn't


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol I really haven't spent that long analysing how they look, to busy reading


How do you read a manga Blue?? I read the text and look at the pictures... don't you look at them at all? No need to analyze to see that Yui doesn't look as curvy as the others


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh fair enough. I can see what your saying. I need to have a look at her again.

I do look at the pictures just i wanna get on to the next page.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

ok, go and DL the manga then blue, you really need it, and you know it :


----------



## Lingz (Nov 18, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> How do you read a manga Blue?? I read the text and look at the pictures...



Isnt that the easiest way to read anyway? You can't read a manga if you just concentrate on just one of them, you need to fully appreciate the text and the images to get the full feel out of mangas...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Well of course I need it if I am making a quiz for tomorrow.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 18, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Isnt that the easiest way to read anyway? You can't read a manga if you just concentrate on just one of them, you need to fully appreciate the text and the images to get the full feel out of mangas...


Well, since he didn't know how they look like I was getting a little worried.. I thought it was normal to read AND look at the pics (like I hope most do :S).


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Val if your still about you should come on IRC sometime. It's really easy to use and we do things like quizzes and discuss debates on there. Lingz made a very easy guide here. By the way do you still want to be in one of the debate teams?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 18, 2005)

dah....IRC.....i tried it once and gave up in a frustrated puddle of unhappiness...

im gonna wait for it until the winter break this first week of Dec.  So busy, so busy....


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 18, 2005)

> dah....IRC.....i tried it once and gave up in a frustrated puddle of unhappiness...
> 
> im gonna wait for it until the winter break this first week of Dec. So busy, so busy....


nah seriously , it only takes 5 minutes to set up, when you got somebody to help you, come on Ill walk you through it you right now, 5 minutes tops watch.


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

I was just thinking back to OVA 5, which by the way doesn't exist as far as I'm concerened, but if it did, here's what I was thinking. Thank goodness that it was strawberry panties and now a strawberry thong. If Manaka wore that, I'd say that the anime people who created it would have to die.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

Hahaha, oh god I woulda laughed my ass off even more, which I dont know how thats possible since I already did with that scene, if that happened. But damn, Id have to start a *Manaka Panty Prev Fan Club*, Our motto, "Dont you think it suits him?" hahaha......


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Nooo don't bring that up again, just as I was recovering from the shock.

Val IRC is easy, follow the link to Lingz post in my last post and then trust me you can't go wrong.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

Ahhh too bad and here Id thought Id post another pic of our favorite panti posing loser


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Wu stop it come on. Seeing the picture is torture. 

Val I forgot to say you should stop by the Nishino FC some time, we have lots of new members and a few new banners.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

Hahahahaha, anyways what you up to? Usually never see you on this early (or late for me)


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

wu... you ripped...open..my mental....scars.... How could you!
/Masahiro writhes in pain from old memeories


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Yaeh, IRC is easy. Ask Masa or Sasu, they managed it within a few minutes. Wu only took a while 'cos of another method I taught, but this one is simple and easy to follow.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

yeah, IRC was very easy to get on, I might not know wnything special, but I can atleast go on a channel and chat some


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 19, 2005)

haha only recently i got to know what 'slapping' means in IRC lol


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

haha, when you tested it.. I was pretty confounded there.. *why is he slapping me?? *  LoL: ah well, it's cool. Himura, don't forget to sleep early so you can come for the quiz  I think we are all sorry that you came one day too early, our fault for not giving more exact info :sad


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, when is this quiz were having again?


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 19, 2005)

nah dont sweat it masa its ok. haha i misunderstood a little. =)

and oh yeah sorry for slapping you around at IRC lol


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Wu said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, when is this quiz were having again?



10PM GMT UK time Wu in the IRC channel.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, when is this quiz were having again?


10 pm UK time, you could convert that to your time I hope... round 2pm for you was it?  not sure


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

> 10PM GMT UK time Wu in the IRC channel.


Today right?



> 10 pm UK time, you could convert that to your time I hope... round 2pm for you was it? not sure


Yup thats right, Im always -8hrs GMT time.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, today. That's okay with you right?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

> Yeah, today. That's okay with you right?


Hmmm I think so, It all depends, but most likely yeah.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 19, 2005)

hope a lot of people come. ^_^


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Ahhh, found a bunch of pretty fanarts of Ichigo!


*Spoiler*: _Fanarts/CG_ 




*Nishino*


Baby Nishino!!


*Kozue*




*Toujou*



*Credit: Deviantart*




Ah, great stuff, baby Nishino rocks!


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Awesome fanarts Lingz. I really like that Nishino one. ^_^


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Oops, link was broken for them but I've fixed them now


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmm, the first Nishino one is really nice, I think the baby nishino looks horrible though. I like the one where toujou is standing on the roof really nice pic.


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Yea Tojou on the roof is good. I also really like the Kozue ones. Thanks lingz.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Lol, np. Gratz on your 2000 post mark hit btw.

Anyhow, I really like the baby Nishino pic, so cute..


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the congats.

Yea, I like the baby Nishino pic too. ^_^


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I really like the baby Nishino pic, so cute..


No comment.



			
				The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Yea Tojou on the roof is good. I also really like the Kozue ones. Thanks lingz.


yeah they look good  and congrats on 2k posts


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, now I wonder what baby Toujou and Satsuki look like 

Ah yeah, ichigo quiz will be in an hours time, you going to come EK?


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, no. I'm gonna be heading out in an hour or so and be gone for most of the night. I might not return to the forums til tomorrow.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Right, okay, np. I just thought you'll come since I heard blue mention that you're coming tonight.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

aaaw, too bad EK, hope you have a good time anyway


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Strange, I don't recall saying I was going to go. I did want to take that quiz and maybe because I said that, Blue might have thought I was going. If you guys do anything tomorrow, let me know cuz I should be free for most of tomorrow.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

doubt something special will happen tomorrow, but if we come up with something we'll post it in here on in the FC.


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Sounds good. I'll be sure to check for any news then.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, most quizes/debates takes place on Saturday since it's easiest for most people as of no school and such, but we can always try and shift it on another day if people prefer that I think.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, if the majority wants another day, I think we should change... but I still think Saturday is the best choice, and that most agree with that.


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Saturday is the best choice, it usually is for me as well. Unfortunately, this Saturday does not work for me but usually it does.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Lol, cool. Maybe you can join us next week when we are back to our weekly debate routines. This quiz is just a one off (or we normally have one once in a while) 'cos of the circumstances.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

hmm yeah, who got the next debate anyway? wasn't decided yet, right?


----------



## TEK (Nov 19, 2005)

Yea, I don't think it's decided yet.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Not decided yet. Blue will decide soon I think. Anticipating next debate, should be fun, and the debate topic is made by Resident Ichigo Expert this week so it should be very interesting


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

Quiz starting very soon, anyone wanting to participate please log onto our IRC channel.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

I will decide the next debate tonight probably. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

By the way guys, the quiz was cancelled due to poor turnout.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

But we had alot of  fun due to blues idea of having a quick question and answer quiz with the 5 of us


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

That must have been the most genius idea ever  So random and all.. and really fun, way to go blue!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

> By the way guys, the quiz was cancelled due to poor turnout.


Ahhh sorry I wasnt there guys, but what happened, you didnt have it?



> But we had alot of fun due to blues idea of having a quick question and answer quiz with the 5 of us


Oh okay so you guys did do it but diferently, tell me how it went?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

hmm went pretty random... First someone asked a question (Think I did the first..) the one who got it right got the next and so on


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

You wern't allowed to look at the manga either. For coming up with questions or answering.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

And ultimately, only 30 seconds to answer.
Was very fun


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

well, that was all the rules (I think)  and it was damn fun, but I don't think it would work on too many persons, might get alittle too spammy then. but on 5 it was really good (even though sasu kinda gave it up talking in phone half of the time)


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

Ahh damn, wish I was there sounded hella fun. What were some of the questions you guys gave?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh, blue will compile all the questions asked again and put it in the first post of the FC when he has the time! That way, everyone can try the quiz out themselves


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah but it means sorting through a couple of hours of irc chat, so give me some time.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 19, 2005)

Just remember all those questions are done without prep or any manga to look at, so some might seem alittle too easy


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Lol sometimes it was just to move on and see who was quickest


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah thats why i just want you guys to tell me about it here, i wanna hear all the fun, not do some quiz, but ahh well you guys are probably tired anyways.


----------



## TEK (Nov 20, 2005)

Yea, it sounds like it was fun. I hope I'll be there next time you do something like this.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 20, 2005)

haha it was fun ^_^

hope you both make it next time EK, Wu. =)


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 20, 2005)

Hehe, even if it wasn't the quiz blue intended, I would say this had a kind of twist too, since nobody could have guessed this one  Still waiting for the real Twsited quiz though... next time there is no debate I guess...(hopefully not soon, since debates is the main thing)


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Masa said:
			
		

> Hehe, even if it wasn't the quiz blue intended, I would say this had a kind of twist too, since nobody could have guessed this one  Still waiting for the real Twsited quiz though... next time there is no debate I guess...(hopefully not soon, since debates is the main thing)



Actually, no. Blue is going to chose the debaters today and the deabte will be held this saturday. Normal debate routine will continue.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 20, 2005)

Eh, did I say otherwise?? 


			
				Masahiro said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the real Twsited quiz though... next time there is no debate I guess..


I meant the quiz will be next time there is no debate, which might be 2 months for now or whatever, just next time the debate is called of... hope that cleared it up.


			
				Masahiro said:
			
		

> (hopefully not soon, since debates is the main thing)


I mean I hope the debates go on as normal, since that is what we aim for, and the quiz is just a way out if the debate gets called of.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Right, ok. Just the way you put your sentence confused me 

*EDIT: DO NOT READ ON BELOW THIS POST IF YOU HAVENT READ ALL OF ICHIGO MANGA. SOME GUY POSTED A MASSIVE SPOILER!!!!!!!*


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 20, 2005)

ahh, sorry about that, I just wrote, and it made sense to me (I'm odd, I know : ). It's all cleared up now I hope, on with some topic to discuss .

*Those who have not finished Ichigo 100% manga should not click the spoiler button in the next post!!*


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 20, 2005)

I've heard a lot about it, but I still have no idea what Ichigo 100% is D:
Anyone have a link to somewhere I can read it or maybe tell me about the story a little?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Kurairu said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot about it, but I still have no idea what Ichigo 100% is D:
> Anyone have a link to somewhere I can read it or maybe tell me about the story a little?



Indeed, this manga is amazingly addictive and fun to read. But a word of advice, stay away from the anime!! I mean it, the anime is trash.

For the manga, you can find some information on it on the first page of the Ichigo 100% FC located here

*Plot Summary: *


> Manaka Junpei, one day goes to the roof of his school to get a beautiful view of his town. On the roof Junpei encounters a beautiful high school girl who falls on top of him exposing her strawberry panties. The girl runs away before Junpei can find out her name. Junpei who aspires to become a filmaker thinks this encounter would be a perfect scene in a movie. So his search to find this girl begins with only one clue that she wears strawberry pant



Basically about a guy that needs to decide which girl he likes the most, it's a comedy/romance and is pretty ecchi aswel. Very fun to watch, and totally owns any other harem mangas.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Tun - PLEASE edit your post now, THAT is a major spoiler and this thread is only for Volumes 1-17 discussion. If you want to discuss the ending or something, theres another thread for that purpose. But most people in this thread have no finished reading Ichigo and would not like you to spoil the ending for them. So PLEASE EDIT YOUR POST.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 20, 2005)

has he edited his post yet?

dang we must fill this page up fast.

i didnt look guys so dont worry.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 20, 2005)

and oh thanks for the heads up lingz.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 20, 2005)

...god dammit


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Not a problem Himura. But he's still not edited his post. I'll tell you guys when he has, but I have already requested that post to be deleted to an admin so it shouldnt take too long


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Genjo said:
			
		

> ...god dammit



Genjo, did you see that guys spoiler or something?


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 20, 2005)

lingz, just send a PM to a moderator and he will clean it up. That what I use to do when I see a spoiler.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Hero said:
			
		

> lingz, just send a PM to a moderator and he will clean it up. That what I use to do when I see a spoiler.



Yeah, cheers hero. It's cool man, I already did that, but just need to wait for them to clean it up. 

Anyway, you missed the quiz last night, the original quiz was held back but he made up an alternative one which was pretty cool


----------



## tun (Nov 20, 2005)

Ah, sorry about that spoiler. I edited my post. :\


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay, cool stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 20, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Yeah, cheers hero. It's cool man, I already did that, but just need to wait for them to clean it up.
> 
> Anyway, you missed the quiz last night, the original quiz was held back but he made up an alternative one which was pretty cool


Yeah, I knew about the quiz, but I couldn't be there. My father's friends came by to a visit and had a karaoke party


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Cheers guys, thanks for editing your post and thankyou Lingz for sorting it out.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 20, 2005)

Hope you had a good time anyway hero 
Lingz, your warning totally owned  thanks mate, really appriciate it :. genjo, too bad if you got spoiled, I don't know what to say to cheer you up :sad
Good you edited the post Tun, but I'd be happy if that post disappeared completely. I'm bound to click that spoiler... I always click those neat buttons (Hate my curiosity):S


----------



## Hero kun (Nov 20, 2005)

I did have a good time Its seems to me that you guys also have a very good time! That's great. I wish I was there....


----------



## TEK (Nov 20, 2005)

That's unfortunate to hear that some people might have been spoiled by that post. It sounds like genjo was spoiled. I hope no one else was spoiled cuz that would suck.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok next debate is between Lingz and EK, topic decided by Sasu. Presuming it's ok with everyone, it will take place on Saturday 26th.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 20, 2005)

Ah, me again 

Anyway, let's have a good debate EK, go easy on me


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 20, 2005)

hope genjo wasnt spoiled. >.<

thanks for editing your post Tun.

God Bless to the both of you. Lingz, EK.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 20, 2005)

Good luck, lingz and EK! may the ichigo pantsu be with you  *reminds you of chapter 1 for no particular reason*


----------



## SkriK (Nov 21, 2005)

Did someth?ng happen what i think happen? (uh.. yeah)


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Ah, me again
> 
> Anyway, let's have a good debate EK, go easy on me


Yes, let's have ourselves a good debate. Go easy on me too.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 21, 2005)

AAAH!! Someone got spoiled!! (who's genjo?)
All slaughter Tun!


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2005)

Genjo was someone who used to post quite frequently around here as well but got busy with sig requests. She started coming back here and then saw the spoiler post and thus got spoiled. Poor Genjo.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 21, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Genjo was someone who used to post quite frequently around here as well but got busy with sig requests. She started coming back here and then saw the spoiler post and thus got spoiled. Poor Genjo.


Hmmmm... that doesn't sound very good... to come and visit and first thing is to get spoiled. I feel sorry for you genjo, i know how it feels. (if the manga means as much to you as it does to me)

Anyways, hi Genjo.

EK, do i dare to read anything on the previous page?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> EK, do i dare to read anything on the previous page?


Yeah, the spoiler is tagged now, but don't look at the tag in tuns post, his 2nd post is safe though (no tags, no spoilers) all other posts are safe. (I know I'm not EK.. but anyway  )


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 21, 2005)

Whoa man, looks like hella stuffs been happening lately, anyways, so its EK's turn next, to debate? Cool, good luck then man, Damn I gotta read all I missed, but right now I aint got no time, all well, anyways Ill be back on later, so talk to you guys then.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Debate should be good. EK's debuting against Lingz. For those that are interested I have started sorting through the questions from Saturday night. It is gonna take me a bit of time though as I have quite a lot of work at the moment and without my computer it is hard to get much done. So that means things like the Ichigo website will be put on hold till when I am holiday (just under a months time). So I probably won't be as active as I normally am.

Anyway back to Ichigo discussion, who do you think is the better director? Misuzu or Manaka? Which would you rather have as your director? I can see Misuzu as being a bit of a perfectionist and demanding everything to be done as she wants.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmm hope the work doesn't keep you away from here blue  



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Anyway back to Ichigo discussion, who do you think is the better director? Misuzu or Manaka? Which would you rather have as your director? I can see Misuzu as being a bit of a perfectionist and demanding everything to be done as she wants.


Hmmm, Misuzu would be a better choice I think, she critisize more and knows what she wants. Manaka is indecessive and too kind to all the girls, which might hinder his directing work. Misuzu takes this one


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Manaka, definitely. he's more...relaxed, Mizusu is too strict for my liking!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmm, well manaka tends to bring out the best from the actors, but I think Misuzu would handle the other stuff better, like camera angles and editing and so on.


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I actually have a request about the debate. I was wondering if I could have the debate on the following saturday, December 3rd. I might be busy this upcoming weekend since it's thanksgiving weekend here. So if we could postpone the debate between me and Lingz for just one week, that would be great. I hope this is alright with you Lingz.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's not a problem for me. But isnt it better to have it on 25th Nov. this upcoming friday in place for saturday? If that's not alright with you then just forget it, but I believe that it would be better to hold it as soon as possible so the weekly debates can be carried out as usual.

Answer in here EK.


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2005)

Well the only reason I'd like to have it around December 3rd is because I am really unsure of my plans this upcoming weekend. I am heading back home to visit my parents and relatives and I have no clue how long they're staying and what they're planning on doing. That's why I thought if we could hold it off for a week, it might be easier since I'll be back at my apartment and I can dictate how my time is spent.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Right, okay, it's fine by me then. 3rd December it is.


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks lingz. I really aprreciate it. I am really looking forward to our debate.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

No problem! 

So, no debate this week, I think we should hold blues quiz this upcomign Saturday then, we didnt manage to carry it out last week and the debate has been postponed this week so I think it's an ideal time to do it


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

AH well, no debate then :sad  Hope people turn up for the quiz this time, or we'll have to think of something else.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

I have no problems with that. Just have to hope people turn up this time.

With my topic from before, I think Manaka is the better director. I think he just has more passion for it.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey people...

I have once again found my way back onto this forum. I guess that even procrastination and rationalizing has its limits.

Anyway, I've been waiting patiently for YAnime to release the remaining volumes of Ichigo. I'm starting to think that they take sadistic pleasure in making people wait. I am also waiting for the latest Beck volume to be released by MangaOne, so my patience is really being tested.

Otherwise, my life is still pretty hectic. Exams are almost over, though they aren't going as well as I was hoping. The band is going OK... though I haven't picked up a guitar for the past 2 weeks. We are scheduled to play a few x-mas gigs in a few weeks... so I guess I better get practicing!

as in the words of pani poni dash... omega kawai!.... mahou?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, glad to see you back Ainsin. You know we need you to spread the H&C love around


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi man, good to hear from you. 

Yanime have been a bit inactive lately, but now they got two new translaters. So that's good. 

Your waiting on Beck too huh?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Ainsin, don't recognize you (blames bad memory) but it seems you were here before  Anyway, it's nice to see some new (old) faces in here. Hope you stay for awhile before venturing of to the outside world again  

/Masahiro, confused and random


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words!

I am actually trying to take a break from the real world... but I've got a feeling that world will march on... with me kicking and screaming.

I only got into the Beck manga last week. I read all 23 chapters in the space of 3 days. It is a great series, and I was actually quite surprised how faithful the anime was to the manga. I hope there is another season of the anime. It would be awesome!

I also watched the tripe that is Ichigo OVA 05. Sheesh, I'm not going to bitch about this much, but I think the OVAs are getting worse.... and I thought 04 was horrendous. How are these OVAs making any money?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, hopefully they aren't making money. BTW, we agreed that there is no Ichigo 100% anime, just so you know


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

We have already denied the existence of an Ichigo anime.

The last episode of the beck anime was terrible though, it covered like a whole arc.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 21, 2005)

I really don't remember the last episode of Beck that much. I always thought of them playing at Greatful Sound as their 'finale'. (this was before I knew that the manga existed). I do remember there being a slide-show, and koyuki was telling Maho about his trip to America... and meeting up with Ray again. I do agree with you though, they ruined a whole arc there.

I wonder when some big anime company is going to pick up Ichigo? I hope they remain faithful to the manga


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 21, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> I also watched the tripe that is Ichigo OVA 05. Sheesh, I'm not going to bitch about this much, but I think the OVAs are getting worse.... and I thought 04 was horrendous. How are these OVAs making any money?



there's an Ichigo OVA 05?  

good to see you back here Ainsin. =)

anyway on topic, i have noticed manaka becoming completely a different person when working/directing. he seems uh..more mature, dependable, and decisive. he listens to everybody's suggestion. i have nothing against misuzu though, she just needs to lighten up a bit. other than that, shes a cool director.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah I agree with you there Himura.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm off to bed now. It's 1 o'clock in the morning here.

I'll probably do some more posting later today... when my procrastination is at it's peak.

Peace out


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

We will be expecting you! Good to see you man.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, later Ainsin.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmm same time zone as me    South africa huh? oh well, I'm going now too, see you guys later!


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 21, 2005)

in response to dark_himura:

Yep... the fifth OVA strays from the manga (just like the 4th). This time, it's all just one big ecchi episode. All the girls start switching personalities (i.e. tojo becomes bold, satsuki becomes timid, etc). Its all because of this strawberry-panties aliens are invading the world. 

This is the actual storyline. I was so depressed after watching it.

Going to bed for real now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Noooo don't mention that episode I'll have nightmares. Night guys though


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 21, 2005)

have a nice rest. ^_^

@Ainsin
i was being sarcastic.  

thanks for the info though.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 21, 2005)

Staying away from the OVA's for my own safety


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Sasu said:
			
		

> Staying away from the OVA's for my own safety



You're not missing out much aswel.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 21, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> You're not missing out much aswel.



I didn't think so, besides I've got Star Wars to watch now, got it downstairs with my pressies I think


----------



## Lingz (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol, Star wars eh? Hmm, I've only enjoyed the first movie, but I've heard the latest star wars movie was good.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 21, 2005)

without going too much off topic, episode 3 was brilliant, cant compare to Return of the Jedi though


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 22, 2005)

ack, I don't like the new Star Wars personally, and out of the 3, the first one was the best (episdoe 1).  Sorry, just, teenage anikan (sp?) just pisses me the hell off and both him and natalie portman's acting was so so (reminded me of the way keanu reeves acts in the matrix tril....)


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

I bet the anime team are considering making an Ichigo Star Wars OVA. Suddenly the strawberry panties have the force!


----------



## Lingz (Nov 22, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> I bet the anime team are considering making an Ichigo Star Wars OVA. Suddenly the strawberry panties have the force!





That would be great, I can see Obi Aya swinging her strawberry sabre now!


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

Anime team....for Ichigo.....I've never heard of such a thing.....does such a group exist....


----------



## Lingz (Nov 22, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> Anime team....for Ichigo.....I've never heard of such a thing.....does such a group exist....



Yeah, it dosent.


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

hehe...exactly...there is no anime team now....and there never was....


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 22, 2005)

what anime team? 

lol


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

hehe, exactly.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

So who do you think would of been the lead actors if they did another film?


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

I think it'd be cool if Sotomura was one of the main actors. The first movie, Komiyama was the lead actor and Manaka was the lead for the next two I believe. So either Sotomura or Ookusa, but I would rather have Sotomura be the lead actor and maybe Misuzu as the leading female actress. That could be a funny combo since they fight with each other a lot since they're siblings. ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Sotomura as lead would be cool, add a few comedy elements to the film. The romantic moments though.....


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

haha, yea, those might be a little...interesting. It'll probably be a comedic romance type of thing. That's the only type I could see them actually doing.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, he could do that role. But I think he likes filming lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

I was thinking, if they wern't siblings what a great a couple Sotomura and Misuzu would be. Could you just imagine it?


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

I know I could. The only thing holding them apart is the fact that they were siblings...but if they weren't...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 22, 2005)

If they weren't siblings, I'd Imagine Misuzu hurting Sotomura even more


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 22, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> If they weren't siblings, I'd Imagine Misuzu hurting Sotomura even more


yeah pretty much, cuz then she'd treat him like any other perv.


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

:rofl That's true too. Man, I'm starting to picture all of the possibilites between them if they weren't siblings. They could make a manga on it own about this.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

It would just be so funny though. Sotomura seems to be the one guy she can't deal with


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

Yup. She can even tolerate Manaka but not Sotomura. And if Sotomura wasn't her brother, who knows what other crazy stuff could happen.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 23, 2005)

Hehe, if they weren't siblings, who knows what would happen? I think most stuff already said is kinda true:They make a great couple, Misuzu would  him...

/masahiro,got tog,lesson now,sorry forinterruptedpost


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 23, 2005)

I think Sotomura might even be interested even though he's her brother. He wanted to go to festival with her right?


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, he knows she's hot and figures it'd be cool if they did that. I think it'd be funny if he had asked her to go if they weren't siblings. I'm so curious as to what the response would be.


----------



## Bapesta (Nov 23, 2005)

is the latest volume 17, and chapter 152? because i dont seem to can find more and read continue, if you guys know someone give me website url.


----------



## Bapesta (Nov 23, 2005)

ohh and by the way.. Hello all


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello Bapesta. For the high quality releases, ch.152 is the highest at the moment. I can give you the rest of the chapters. Just make sure that after you read it, to post in the other Ichigo 100% thread, the one that says spoilers, ch.153+. Here's the link:
*http://www.anime-source.com/banzai/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=7126*

Here's the link for the other Ichigo thread about ch. 153+:
*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=56079*


----------



## Bapesta (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay thanks for the ch. 153+ link


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

No problem. I hope you enjoy it. ^_^ And remember to post in the other Ichigo thread if you wanna discuss about what you read there. I have the link to it on the previous post. Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 23, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Well, he knows she's hot and figures it'd be cool if they did that. I think it'd be funny if he had asked her to go if they weren't siblings. I'm so curious as to what the response would be.


 
I think she would have got violent.


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

haha, yea. But who knows, maybe she would have said yes under the condition that he doesn't do any perverted things. Of course we know Sotomura couldn't hold himself if he saw the opportunity so when they're at the festival, she's sure to kill him.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey people, I'm back again... 

I can't seem to stay away. I guess its just one of those things.

Anyway, nothing noteworthy to add about Ichigo 100%, but I did want to talk about an anime series that I've started to watch. It is called 'Midori No Hibi'. It is pretty old, but it is a classic. It has the most bizarre concept ever. I don't want to ruin it for other people, so I ain't going to say anymore.

P.S. Husking Bee rocks!


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

Interesting. You've made me curious. What exactly is it about?


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll let animenfo describe it. Here it is:

This story is about Sawamura Seiji, a chivalrous bad high school student, though
popular among younger students. But because of his bad reputation, he spends his youth without a girlfriend.Wandering through life rather lonely, all of a sudden a girl shows up as his right hand! 
The girl's name is Kasugano Midori. She is very shy and was secretely in love with Seiji since a long time already. Whilst those strange thing happens, she keeps on believing in herself wholeheartedly as Seiji's right hand lover. As a consequence, Midori now lives together with Seiji. So Seiji and Midori begin to live they're grotesque living together in secrecy!


I actually it is not that old. It was made in 2004. Unfortunately it has been licenced. I have a site where you can download it (the speeds are okay). If you want the site address, pm me.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 23, 2005)

Midori no Hibi right?

Yeah, it's a sweet little series, very funny and romantic at times, only 13 eps but I enjoyed it alot!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmm getting interested in that anime. Now lets not get too off topic, eh?

/Masahiro sends Ainsin a PM


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 23, 2005)

I didn't really want to get off topic, but merely wanted to point out a series that I thought was pretty good.  

I might have a look around for the manga for Midori no Hibi. I reckon it won't be as amazing as Ichigo 100 percent though. I haven't read a manga that has captivated me quite like Ichigo (only Beck has met my high standards).

*Wants Yanime to release the last 2 volumes real soon!!*


----------



## SkriK (Nov 23, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> I haven't read a manga that has captivated me quite like Ichigo.


Me neither, though ichigo is my first.


			
				Ainsin said:
			
		

> *Wants Yanime to release the last 2 volumes real soon!!*


Who doesn't...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Well from my experience don't expect it any time soon


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, lets just be good boys (girls maybe?) and wait for it 



			
				Ainsin said:
			
		

> I didn't really want to get off topic, but merely wanted to point out a series that I thought was pretty good.


No problem, just felt like reminding everyone (some mod might come in and spoil our fun)  Oh, and thanks for the link, really appriciate it


----------



## kronex (Nov 23, 2005)

> Masahiro: Well, lets just be good boys (girls maybe?) and wait for it


I know you are, Masahiro. I know you are: : :


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 23, 2005)

What are you doing here Kronex, I thought I told you to read Ichigo and then come here!!  (that means you have read it?) In any case, if you haven't read it, go do it, since it's worth it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 23, 2005)

So what do you think would be the funniest pairing after the talk of Sotomura and Misuzu earlier.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 23, 2005)

hmm funniest? Misuzu X Komi, that would be ridiculus, don't you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol true, How about Sotomura and Toujou? That would be weird.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 23, 2005)

Yui x Amachi = (°_o)
Satsuki x Komi = strange and never gonna happen
Chinami x (insert name here) = :rofl ridiculous


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 23, 2005)

Sotomura x Manaka

or

Satsuki x Nishino
yeah....."weird"


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Chinami x (insert name here) = :rofl ridiculous


Yup, Chinami x anyone would be the most ridiculous pairiing ever. :rofl


----------



## Lingz (Nov 24, 2005)

Ainsin, Midori no Hibi right? Yeah, that's a cute lil' series, only 13 eps but I enjoyed it alot!



> Sotomura x Manaka



Not into Shounen ai



> Satsuki x Komi


Lol, Satsuki is too good for Komi. Komi and Chinami all the way!


> Yui x Amachi


Gah!! No...wait, this could be a great pairing!


----------



## TEK (Nov 24, 2005)

Meh, I didn't like Amachi. But Yui x Amachi could be a good pairing. 

I also thought that Komi x Chinami was a good one too. It definitely made me laugh.  :rofl


----------



## Lingz (Nov 24, 2005)

Haha, yeah, it was a fun pairing! And Amachi and Yui might just work, I can see it


----------



## TEK (Nov 24, 2005)

haha, yea. I didn't like Amachi but I can see a Amachi x Yui pairing work.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 24, 2005)

truly the Chinami X komi is the funniest, and that happened so... That would leave komi X N-girl and Chinami X anyone/everyone


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah I think I agree with you there Masa. It's just unbelievable really.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi guys. You sure keep this thread active 0:

Anyway, if you see someone flame/spoil or just break the rules send me a PM instead of reporting it because i never check my mail. :/


----------



## Lingz (Nov 24, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Hi guys. You sure keep this thread active 0:
> 
> Anyway, if you see someone flame/spoil or just break the rules send me a PM instead of reporting it because i never check my mail. :/



Right, okay, that's cool.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Haha sure, is there any chance you could change the title of this thread to say something along the lines of Ichigo 100% - Yanime High Quality release discussion. I think that would stop people coming in here and posting spoilers without realising.


----------



## TEK (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea, that'd be a good name to change it to.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 25, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Yea, that'd be a good name to change it to.


I think it's a little too long for a thread name. Ichigo 100% - Yanime HQ Discussion should be enough.

Sidenote: Someone who has a render of nishino?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

Any description that makes this spoiler-free is fine I think  



			
				SkriK said:
			
		

> Sidenote: Someone who has a render of *******?


Nope, I don't have a render of that girl, acutally I got no renders at all when I think of it.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmm, what is a render? Only thing I can think of is the render in photoshop?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 25, 2005)

A render is a finished cut-out of a character or object.  website has alot of 'em.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

Then I got it right, I don't have any.. sorry.  And if the thread seems slow today, it's because we have been kinda busy with other things


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

Well just cut it out yourself using photoshop?


----------



## SkriK (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, that's the problem. My mouse is kinda bumpym it doesn't react smoothly. The reading on it is pretty slow so (optical). Maybe i'll just wait till christmas, i'll get a new one then.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

If I had PS I could have done some for you, but unfortunatly I don't so...
Hope lingz can help you, or you probably will have to wait :sad


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Like this?_


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

In case people have forgotten, there is an Ichigo quiz tomorrow (Saturday) Starts at 10 pm UK time. It's on the IRC Channel as usual.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

hi im new here but i have been reading ur fourm for many weeks and i just have to kno if u guys already know that yanime has said on their website (newest update) that the r dropping ichigo100%.:sad and i just wanted to ask where i could find the others because ive been onli reading yanimes ichigo translations aswell like u guys so plz reply on the thread so i can keep reading


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Errr Yanime aren't dropping Ichigo, were you read that?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

You must have misread the news, they aren't saying they'll drop ichigo 100% anywhere in that post.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

For proof by a member of Yanime yesterday



			
				Yanime said:
			
		

> we have not released 153+ yet. they're on their way though. be patient.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, they have definitely not dropped it, just be patient with them and you will receive the next volume soon.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh really maybe i misread...ill go have a look at the website again


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh i thought they droped it because they said on the new news that they said they arent bringing such titles ichigo 100%..etc.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Look again,



			
				Yanime said:
			
		

> *Without his efforts* we deffinitely would not be bringing you titles, such as Ichigo 100%, Sidooh, Mai-HiME, Gakuen Heaven, as well as past releases (now licensed and dropped) such as D.Gray-man, Gintama, and School Rumble, so look forward to them arriving at bookstores and comic shops near you. *The group is not dead and will continue on with the titles we have started*, and will continue to bring you new and exciting titles in the future.


 
Now don't scare me like that.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

im sorry if im wrong or if i have annoyed anyone here and i say hi to everyone here because ive been reading this fourm since it was on page 71 and didnt join till now because i saw the yanime new so i had to tell u guys...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Ah cool man, page 71, that was a while back. But if you have been reading that long you know we won't be annoyed by that. So why not try posting rather than just lurking! You know us but we don't know you.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh ok lol sorry.. since im new here can u guys tell me if there are any rules or things i should know about this fourm?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Errr not really, but there are some listed here. Not that I have ever read them


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

Redcomet said:
			
		

> im sorry if im wrong or if i have annoyed anyone here and i say hi to everyone here because ive been reading this fourm since it was on page 71 and didnt join till now because i saw the yanime new so i had to tell u guys...


Wow... you have looked at this since p71..and didn't join the discussion!? I kinda joined as soon as I read the manga. And no hard feelings, you you read it wrong, everyone makes mistakes.
And to round it of, who is your favourite character in Ichigo?


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

umm i dont really know who is my favorite character because i like them all lol.. oh and if i reply slowly sorry because i have slow internet and im in aus so my time difference is much different to urs by like 5hrs lol


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

> umm i dont really know who is my favorite character because i like them all lol.. oh and if i reply slowly sorry because i have slow internet and im in aus so my time difference is much different to urs by like 5hrs lol



Ahh, it's no problem. 

The majority of us all likes Nishino the most, with the exceptions of one or two


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Man don't worry, just post and have fun! Stop worrying about stuff. Glad you finally decided to join us. Any favourite moments since you first read it?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

Look at my sig and avy to notice one of the "one or two".... Don't give in to mass pressure, follow your belifes!


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh ok, oh i forgot. what was wrong with the anime of ichigo 100%??? i kno that u guys dont like it but when i watched up to the 3rd ova and not above it because i didnt get it yet, i liked it but the story was much shorter i thought...


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 25, 2005)

^^^^

.....what anime.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh i dont really kno my favorite moment because i liked the whole thing oh but a moment i liked was when manaka + toujou + other guy went to the pool, but also wat was urs?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 25, 2005)

The anime?.. what anime?  since we only know of the Ichigo 100% manga in here, lets just talk about that, ok?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

We hate the anime because it's completely ridiculous. Ichigo 100% is not about alien panties trying to take over the world.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 25, 2005)

render for Skrik, looks funny on the blue bg but as long as you add a bg it looks fine. Sorry, I'm not very good at cutting right now


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

ok...lol so do u guys kno any other mangas that r comedy romance that u would reccomend to me? that u like ?


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh ok, do u guys have any anime or manga that is comedy romance that u would reccomend to me? because right now it is almost the holidays so i wanna watch somfin


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

Suzuka
Honey and Clover
Chobits
Fruits Basket

List goes on but it's late so my brain can't function properly


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Add Love Hina and Ai Yori Aoshi to that.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

lol ive already read all of chobits read so far the suzuka one and seen a bit of fruit basket because me friend gave it to me  so r their any more?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 25, 2005)

golden boy...(its more harem than a romance)
really funny, really ecchi.

I don't really know any true romance anime/manga tho, so you should probably listen to lingz


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Mahou Sensei Negima, although that's a lot less romance and more comedy. Oh and Paradise Kiss just started, that's looking good.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

lol i have the manga and anime of love hina and i really like that to oh but ill have a look that those other 2..and thx, oh have any of u seen school rumble? because i thought it was really funnny


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes School Rumble was very funny, but they didn't end it. That was a shame.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh ive read mahou thingy and ill ask me friend if she has paradis kiss( i get every thing from her lol )


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh i heard somfin about school rumble...i heard that the r releasing 2 ova's in dec 22 i think


----------



## Lingz (Nov 25, 2005)

A few more;

Full moon wo sagashite
Kare Kano
Midori no Hibi
School Rumble
Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu

Edit: Oh, you've seen School rumble? Cool


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

i hope there is goin to be another school rumble but i doubt it...


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

ive seen midori no hibi aswell lol


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

hey blue cheese have u heard about the ova's? because i heard about it at animenewsnetwork


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

Full Moon wo Sagashite isn't really romance but it's very good. I heard that about School Rumble too.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

so whoever is here from number 1- 5 wat is ur most favorite anime or manga? mine is 
1-ichigo 1005
2-school rumble
3-midori no hibi
4-love hina
5-dont kno...


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh wat anime is on ur display pic blue cheese? and is it good?


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh lingz do u anymore or is the line to long?lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 25, 2005)

That's Mahoraba Heartful Days, it is pretty good.

My top 5 hmmm hard.

1=Full Metal Alchemist
1=Mai HiME
3. Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien
4. Rurouni Kenshin OVA
5. Gundam Seed

I think on another day number 4 and 5 could be completely different.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 25, 2005)

oh i gtg but thx for the chat and i hope i talk to u guys nxt time, plus can someone nxt time tell me how to get into the ichigo irc channel because i would like to watch the debate nxt time...well cya guys


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> All members who have irc head down to irc.irchighway.net channel is #ichigodebate.
> 
> just load up your irc client, "/server irc.irchighway.net" then type "/join #ichigodebate"



If you don't know how to use IRC, I'll post one of blues guides later  

Oh, btw redcomet, please do not double/triplepost, just write it all in one message or Edit if you want to add something.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Actually it's Lingz's guide and it's here


----------



## Lingz (Nov 26, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Full Moon wo Sagashite isn't really romance but it's very good. I heard that about School Rumble too.



Yes, it is. In fact, romance is one of the main genres of that anime.



			
				redcomet said:
			
		

> oh lingz do u anymore or is the line to long?lol



I do know more, I'll give it a good think sometime. 



			
				redcomet said:
			
		

> hey blue cheese have u heard about the ova's? because i heard about it at animenewsnetwork



What ova??


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

I still dissagree, I don't think it really is romance. More drama really.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Actually it's Lingz's guide and it's here


Sorry about that... just remembered you all were posting how to join, couldn't remember who got the best though. Anyway, Lingz had the best one so all the honour goes to him :


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

I think his was the only one really. Anyway as a reminder to be people there is a quiz tonight! It's at 10pm (UK time) in the Ichigo IRC channel. To find out when that is for where you live click


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

I just read through the whole FC blue, there were links and stuff in every post right before the first debate


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Ah yeah we didn't have a proper simple guide then. Now we do.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 26, 2005)

ooo another quiz. ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

It's the quiz that we didn't do last week. Basically if people don't turn up this time then we will just have to give up on it.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

Himura, I command you to sleep so you can take part in this quiz!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 26, 2005)

Of course I will be competing as long as my internet keeps up with me


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

good to hear sasu, then we are 4 that WILL come then.. hope more will attend.. or there won't be any quiz


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 26, 2005)

ohh don't we sound like a right lil organiser masa  but yeh all come, you love quiz longtime


----------



## Lingz (Nov 26, 2005)

Haha, well I'm sure we'll have more members more active when everyones on christmas hols


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

Just informing of our current situation, hope that 7 will come, that would own... 5 is absolute minimum.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Indeed it is as Masa says.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok so the quiz is starting in a couple of minutes now. We already have the minimum number of people so it will definately happen. If you didn't know it's on the Ichigo IRC channel. For instructions on how to go to the channel if you have never used irc before, go here


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 26, 2005)

Quiz is done now, congrats to team 1 (sasu and lingz) for winning with 21 points! against team 2 (Masahiro and Hero-kun) with 20 points.... (damn was that close!!)


----------



## Lingz (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes, was good tonight. We just won by a point! Well done for team two and thanks to Sasu.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 27, 2005)

this is for everyone who like/watches school rumble, their r rumours that their r 2 ova's of it and it will be released on the 22 of december but check on google for comfirmation if ya want. Also hi everyone and i hope we can chat soon and thx bluechees for the info about the mirc, but i still dun kno how to use it...


----------



## Lingz (Nov 27, 2005)

It has already confirmed that the school rumble OVA will be release, it is not just a rumour. Anyway, this thread is just for Ichigo 100% discussion. For off-topic discussion, go here.


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 27, 2005)

ok lingz, qeuestion(fro everyone) what do u think is goin to happen in the nxt volume and do u think that toujou's confession worked? or didn't? personally i hope she gets manaka but that is me. and who do u think is goin to end up wit manaka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Personally I really hope that he refuses her. He has picked Nishino so he should stick with her. I think Toujou is wrong to confess to someone in a relationship.

There is no point asking Lingz, cos he can read chinese so he has read to the end.


----------



## SkriK (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Personally I really hope that he refuses her. He has picked Nishino so he should stick with her. I think Toujou is wrong to confess to someone in a relationship.


Agreed. She was fully aware of his relationship with Nishino, but still she did it. Maybe she saw that as her last chance.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I think that's what the Toujou fans are saying. It was her last chance and she had no choice. But I think it's her fault for messing up all the chaces she has had before.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

That she messed up the other chances is true. But, she really seem to want to be together with Manaka, and I guess she is kinda desperate seeing Manaka getting together with Nishino again, and realize the only thing she can do now is tell him how she feels, and hope he accepts her feelings.
Wheter it was right or wrong to confess at that time is a matter of personal opinion, though I bet she feels it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Masa said:
			
		

> That she messed up the other chances is true. But, she really seem to want to be together with Manaka, and I guess she is kinda desperate seeing Manaka getting together with Nishino again, and realize the only thing she can do now is tell him how she feels, and hope he accepts her feelings.
> Wheter it was right or wrong to confess at that time is a matter of personal opinion, though I bet she feels it was the right thing to do.



I second masa, I do however agree that she has confessed at the wrong time.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

But if she didn't do it at that time, then she may never have been able to and would have regretted that decision for the rest of her life. While I do agree that she should have confessed earlier when she had the chances to do so, she waited too long and as a result, Manaka got together with Nishino. So her only chance to be with him would be to confess to him how she feels and hope for the best.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

It's too late, it may be her only chance for now but that is her fault. It is completely disrespectful to Nishino who was able to confess. She should wait till Manaka is single again, if that actually happens. It's like a competition that runs for 2 years then a week after the deadline you try to enter saying it's your only chance. It's not right and I can't stand her for doing so.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

I do agree with you that is her fault for waiting that long. I do think though that it would also be her fault if she didn't confess and ended up regretting it her whole life. So rather than making another thing her fault, she finally got the courage to confess to him.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> I do agree with you that is her fault for waiting that long. I do think though that it would also be her fault if she didn't confess and ended up regretting it her whole life. So rather than making another thing her fault, she finally got the courage to confess to him.



Well put EK, but just 'cos she dosent want to do something regretful to herself, it dosent necessarily mean she can confess to someone who already has a girlfriend. I'm more neutral about the confession, she's at fault in her own ways, although she dosent deserve all the blame.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> I do agree with you that is her fault for waiting that long. I do think though that it would also be her fault if she didn't confess and ended up regretting it her whole life. So rather than making another thing her fault, she finally got the courage to confess to him.


Agreed.
Better late than never, or something.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, I agree. She shouldn't bear all the blame. It is her fault for waiting that long and not seizing the chances given to her. However, she decided to create her own chance and confess in order to prevent future regret. That was a bold move and while it was unfair to Nishino, it would be unfair to Toujo if she didn't do it. She has to know the answer of what could happen rather than going through her whole life asking "what if ".


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

Feels like I could just lean back and watch, EK does the talking


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

hehe, is that a good thing?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I can't agree with you more, and you put it better then I do, so no reason for me to talk


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'd like to show you a particular page where I found very appropiate when rereading the manga to her confession, also very true.



This is possibly the scene in where Toujou realises how much she likes Manaka, and her brother literally said what Toujou has been thinking all along;

"Are you waiting for him to confess to you?"

Okay, this might sound silly but nevertheless, it's a tradition that it's the boy who confesses. It may not apply to most people but for such a naive girl like Toujou, it certainly does. She has possibly been waiting all along for Manaka to confess, as she reckons that in a relationship, it's often the guy who should be the one to confess.
Yet, he reminds her that she has a girlfriend, but inevitably, Toujous physically emotions have already clouded her common sense.

This is what I picked up from reading the manga, and all I wanted to say is that Toujou, although being at fault for her confession, yet theres a very good reason for her to put forward her real feelings for Manaka.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

Lingz just one thing....   Best post so far in this topic.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with Masa. Awesome post Lingz.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Unfair to Toujou? What the hell? She has had 3 YEARS!!!! How is it unfair to her that she CHOSE to not confess in that time? It was her decision. I don't care how much she feels for Manaka. If she truly cared for him and truly wanted to be with him then she could have confessed when he was available. If she has waited 3 years then she can wait longer. It is NEVER right to confess to someone in a relationship and it never will be. I will not forgive anyone for doing so.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

She was naive and assumed that Manaka would confess to her. Like Lingz posted, she followed that tradition where they boy confesses to the girl. If it wasn't for that, she might have confessed long ago. Everyone knows that for the longest time, Manaka has had feelings for Toujo. Yet he didn't confess to her when he had the chances. Toujo's brother put it simply to Toujo, he has a girlfriend now so he can't confess even if he has feelings for Toujo. It's up to Toujo to decide what happens so she take a brave and daring chance. Just because she waited that long doesn't mean it's too late. It's never too late to do anything.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Unfair to Toujou? What the hell? She has had 3 YEARS!!!! How is it unfair to her that she CHOSE to not confess in that time? It was her decision. I don't care how much she feels for Manaka. If she truly cared for him and truly wanted to be with him then she could have confessed when he was available. If she has waited 3 years then she can wait longer. It is NEVER right to confess to someone in a relationship and it never will be. I will not forgive anyone for doing so.



Agreed, confessing to someone in a relationship is just selfish and the wrong thing to do, now while you'll all say it was her final chance, or what she thought was her final chance, i agree it may have been her final chance, but if she truly loved him and wanted what was best for him, then surely she wouldn't have confessed, now we as the readers have dramatic irony on our side and therefore we know what most of the characters are thinking and how relationships are going, Nishino and Manaka seem to have hit a point where it *COULD* be problematic, so this might not have been her final chance, but of course she doesn't know this, now i'm not putting all the blame on Toujou because that would be incorrect, Manaka shares the blame for being the witless wonder, but Toujou should not have confessed at the time that she did, as people have said many a time, she had numerous occasions to confess (so did Manaka but he's unlikey to do it being such a moron), now moving onto Lingz point about Toujou being timid and probably waiting for Manaka to confess, while this may be true, this means that she couldn't read Manaka, because its quite obvious at many times during the managa that Manaka is clearly lovestruck by her, so i further enforce it being both of their faults, but more so Toujou's because she chose the worst time to confess, there is no defence for this, last chance or not you simply do not confess to someone who is already in a relationship


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> but if she truly loved him and wanted what was best for him, then surely she wouldn't have confessed


 
Exactly. She should just be happy for him.



			
				SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Manaka shares the blame for being the witless wonder, but Toujou should not have confessed at the time that she did, as people have said many a time, she had numerous occasions to confess (so did Manaka but he's unlikey to do it being such a moron), now moving onto Lingz point about Toujou being timid and probably waiting for Manaka to confess


 
If she has the slightest clue about Manaka she will realise he will not confess without being severly pushed. Satsuki and Nishino knew this, they confessed. If she didn't realise this then she is probably not right for him.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If she has the slightest clue about Manaka she will realise he will not confess without being severly pushed. Satsuki and Nishino knew this, they confessed. If she didn't realise this then she is probably not right for him.


How can you even say this, just because she isn't good at reading Manaka she doesn't have the right to confess? She finally got to confessing, thats a good thing, not something one should hate her for. Seriously, what is wrong with speaking your feelings?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with speaking your feelings. You didn't get my post at all. I'm just saying that she should know by now that Manaka is not going to confess. If she wanted to be with Manaka she should have realise like Satsuki and Nishino that she would have to confess herself. She didn't and it was then too late. Then she should just be happy for Manaka.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Sasu said:
			
		

> this means that she couldn't read Manaka



My point was simply that Toujous belief is that in a relationship, a guy under any circumstances should be the one who confesses. This dosent necessarily require her to read Manaka, but simply understanding this stereotypical belief.



			
				Sasu said:
			
		

> its quite obvious at many times during the managa that Manaka is clearly lovestruck by her, so i further enforce it being both of their faults,



Agreed.



			
				Sasu said:
			
		

> but more so Toujou's because she chose the worst time to confess,



Toujou confessed at the wrong time, but at the very least, she has the courage to confess. But even if Manaka does reject Toujous confession, the main reason why he would reject it would probably be because he is already going out with Nishino, but why is he going out with Nishino? Because he's misunderstood Toujous brother being her boyfriend. So why isnt Manaka the one to be blamed for misunderstanding that Toujous brother is her boyfriend, and for this reason, going out with Nishino and only Toujou to be blamed for confessing at the "wrong" time? I, for one, believe that they are both at equal faults.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> How can you even say this, just because she isn't good at reading Manaka she doesn't have the right to confess? She finally got to confessing, thats a good thing, not something one should hate her for. Seriously, what is wrong with speaking your feelings?



We didn't say she isn't allowed to speak her feelings, we didn't say she doesn't have the right to confess, she had that right all along, but she chose to confess at a completely inapropriate time, and what blue was saying is that if she can't read Manaka then they probably wouldn't make a good couple, i agree/disagree with this statement but thats my opinion, all we were saying is that she confessed at the *wrong* time



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Toujou confessed at the wrong time, but at the very least, she has the courage to confess. But even if Manaka does reject Toujous confession, the main reason why he would reject it would probably be because he is already going out with Nishino, but why is he going out with Nishino? Because he's misunderstood Toujous brother being her boyfriend. So why isnt Manaka the one to be blamed for misunderstanding that Toujous brother is her boyfriend, and for this reason, going out with Nishino and only Toujou to be blamed for confessing at the "wrong" time? I, for one, believe that they are both at equal faults.



Can you honestly prove that Manaka wouldn't have gone out with Nishino if he hadn't have got into a misunderstanding about Toujou's brother? Before he saw them he made a comment "as we're lovers now hehe" about him and Nishino, so while I can't prove that he would, you can't prove he wouldn't


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> My point was simply that Toujous belief is that in a relationship, a guy under any circumstances should be the one who confesses. This dosent necessarily require her to read Manaka, but simply understanding this stereotypical belief.


 
You know that how?



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Toujou confessed at the wrong time, but at the very least, she has the courage to confess.


 
She should have had the courage to not confess. Toujou knew it herself, remember when she was talking to Yui when they first went out. She said she couldn't do anything about it because Manaka was with Nishino. That completely contradicts your first statement and also shows that she knows confessing when someone in a relationship is wrong.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> But even if Manaka does reject Toujous confession, the main reason why he would reject it would probably be because he is already going out with Nishino, but why is he going out with Nishino?


 
Because he truly cares for Nishino, he wanted to say yes at the aquarium. Which was before he learned about Toujou.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Because he's misunderstood Toujous brother being her boyfriend. So why isnt Manaka the one to be blamed for misunderstanding that Toujous brother is her boyfriend, and for this reason, going out with Nishino and only Toujou to be blamed for confessing at the "wrong" time? I, for one, believe that they are both at equal faults.


 
If Manaka was in a relationship for the wrong reasons then he is at fault for that. But he in no way at all makes Toujou confess. That is entirely her fault. Him being with Nishino before didn't make her confess, so why now? It makes no sense.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

Edited my previous post slightly


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, they are both at equal faults, like Lingz said. However, while it was at a bad time, possibly the worst time, Toujo had the courage to confess her feelings, wheras Manaka was never able to. Manaka went out with Nishino primarily because he thought Toujo already had a boyfriend. He felt so relieved when he found out that it was Toujo's brother that he even let go of Nishino's hand. If Manaka liked Toujo, he should have confessed but he didn't. Toujo, while she didn't up to that point, decided to gather up the courage and try and do something about it, regardless of the circumstances. While it was the wrong time and she can be blamed for that, she can't be blamed for expressing her feelings, regardless of when it happened.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Tell me precisely what Manaka did to make Toujou confess. If it is just he didn't confess then that is completely naive. How does him doing nothing force Toujou to do something?


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

I already explained my views on how I believe both are to blame, but I for one and I don't believe blue ever mentioned her being blamed for expressing her feelings, I'm glad she finally has but all we are saying is it was the wrong time and we all agree on that


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with speaking your feelings. You didn't get my post at all. I'm just saying that she should know by now that Manaka is not going to confess. If she wanted to be with Manaka she should have realise like Satsuki and Nishino that she would have to confess herself. She didn't and it was then too late. Then she should just be happy for Manaka.


She did realise, just before she confessed she realised that Manaka wouldn't/wasn't able to confess. It might have been to late, but she realised she had too, and she did. Just watch her resolve: 
Look, she confessed right when she realised, and thats a very strong thing to do, respect that girl! Why care about the time to confess? When one finally got the courage, why wait?

EDIT: added spoiler tag for pic


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

Exactly as Masa said. Regardless of when or what the circumstances are, she knew she had to tell Manaka exactly how she felt. Yea, it was the inappropriate time but for all we know, there may never be an appropriate time from that point on so she had to tell him how she felt right then at that very moment and she did.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

From those few panels it seemed she realised she loved him alot earlier than you say, from the early chapters infact


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

She has loved him for a long time but she didn't necessarily realize the extent of that love. Only then did she realize how much she had loved him all that time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Never an appropriate time? Try the 2 years when Manaka was single! If necesary I will reread the manga and list every single chance she had to confess. I'm guessing it is well over 20. So why choose the most inappropriate time, and rather than just agreeing with Masa's argument why don't you try responding to some of the points me or Sasue made.

Why wait? Because if she truly loved him she would be happy that he has finally made a decision.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> From those few panels it seemed she realised she loved him alot earlier than you say, from the early chapters infact


I meant to say she realised she should have told him how she felt, not that she realised she love him (she knew that for a long time, right?).


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> She has loved him for a long time but she didn't necessarily realize the extent of that love. Only then did she realize how much she had loved him all that time.


 
That's complete rubbish, even when he asked her how to confess to Nishino she was basically ready to say yes to Manaka. She says she has always loved him. Not that she realised her feelings late. She says she couldn't tell him all this time. Not that she only just thought of it.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> You know that how?



Please refer to the clicky I provided a few posts back. His brother clearly stated that she is waiting for Manaka to confess, I believe that his brother understands how his older sisiter feels.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> She should have had the courage to not confess. Toujou knew it herself, remember when she was talking to Yui when they first went out. She said she couldn't do anything about it because Manaka was with Nishino. That completely contradicts your first statement and also shows that she knows confessing when someone in a relationship is wrong.



She's already gone through the whole period of not being able to confess when Nishino and Manaka were dating. This is much harder than any of us can imagine, yet when Manaka breaks up with Nishino, she awaits Manaka to confess, or moreover, hints to Manaka how she feels more than enough times for him to realise. But in the end, he goes out with Nishino again, at this time, she needs him to clearly understands how she's felt for him throughout these years. I am not saying that she should confess, I am simply stating that it is not all her fault for making this decision which relates to everything that has been happening throughout these years.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Because he truly cares for Nishino, he wanted to say yes at the aquarium. Which was before he learned about Toujou.



And how do you know he dosent truely care for Toujou more? How do you know he wanted to say yes? Even if he did, It's Manaka. He would most definitely say yes to Toujou if she was the one who confessed at that tiome and not Nishino.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> If Manaka was in a relationship for the wrong reasons then he is at fault for that. But he in no way at all makes Toujou confess. That is entirely her fault. Him being with Nishino before didn't make her confess, so why now? It makes no sense.



My point was, that it was Manaka's stupidity in mistaking Toujous brother being her boyfriend which has *lead* to Toujous confession. If you speak the truth, can you really say that Nishinos confession would definitely be accepted if Manaka misunderstood? The main reason why Manaka finally accepted her confession in the first place was 'cos Manaka wanted to take advantage of her.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

Blue, you kinda missed my latest post I think...


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

What i meant was there could never again be an appropriate time. She did have plenty of chances before and for not taking those chances is her fault. But she wants to change that now. She wants to make a chance for her due to her realization of the extent of her love. She does truly love him but how does she know what's best for him. She doesn't even know how they got back together. All she knows is that she loves him and wants him to know it and thus goes to confess her feelings and you can't blame her for that.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

B&Q Lover said:
			
		

> I meant to say she realised she should have told him how she felt, not that she realised she love him (she knew that for a long time, right?).


correct my friend and i know what you meant, i was just being picky


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

Fellow B&Qer said:
			
		

> correct my friend and i know what you meant, i was just being picky


Being that picky means you lack....hatered!  or was it arguments? I forgot.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

Well I have to go to class now. I look forward to seeing how this discussion goes when I come back. Later.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

bye EK and it means that you lack hatred Masa, Lingz has none at all

Back on topic: the Toujou defence has moved away from her actual confession to defend her feelings


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Please refer to the clicky I provided a few posts back. His brother clearly stated that she is waiting for Manaka to confess, I believe that his brother understands how his older sisiter feels.


 
Her brother says it, but only in passing. She never admits it herself.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> And how do you know he dosent truely care for Toujou more? How do you know he wanted to say yes? Even if he did, It's Manaka. He would most definitely say yes to Toujou if she was the one who confessed at that tiome and not Nishino.


 
He chooses Nishino over Toujou, what more proof do you need? There is no where near as much proof for Toujou.




			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> My point was, that it was Manaka's stupidity in mistaking Toujous brother being her boyfriend which has *lead* to Toujous confession. If you speak the truth, can you really say that Nishinos confession would definitely be accepted if Manaka misunderstood? The main reason why they went out in the first place was 'cos Manaka wanted to take advantage of her.


 
How can you prove that it wouldn't? All we know is that at that time Manaka wanted to be with Nishino. That is the only thing we can be certain of.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> What i meant was there could never again be an appropriate time.


 
That is her fault. She has to live with it.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> She wants to make a chance for her due to her realization of the extent of her love. She does truly love him but how does she know what's best for him.


 
Well I think Manaka picking Nishino should give her a good idea.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Back on topic: the Toujou defence has moved away from her actual confession to defend her feelings


What do you mean? Her feelings give her the right to confess, period.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Perhaps if you guys have ever been with someone you truly love and then found out that they have been confessed to you would understand how horrible a feeling it is. Heck my girlfriend has had marriage proposals while I have been with her.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Her brother says it, but only in passing. She never admits it herself



If we need evidential proof for everything, then there will be no debate.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> He chooses Nishino over Toujou, what more proof do you need? There is no where near as much proof for Toujou.



I'll quote myself;



> But even if Manaka does reject Toujous confession, the main reason why he would reject it would probably be because he is already going out with Nishino, but why is he going out with Nishino?





			
				Sasu said:
			
		

> Can you honestly prove that Manaka wouldn't have gone out with Nishino if he hadn't have got into a misunderstanding about Toujou's brother? Before he saw them he made a comment "as we're lovers now hehe" about him and Nishino, so while I can't prove that he would, you can't prove he wouldn't



_"while I can't prove that he would, you can't prove he wouldn't"_

Haha, I think you've covered the main topic just right here.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Her feelings give her the right to confess, period.



Once again, no one is saying she doesn't have the right to confess, I thought the whole debate was about whether her confession was at a bad time and I was merely commenting on how the defence has swayed from that point slightly, just coz you lack hatred


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry guys, have to go eat now, be back in about 20 mins. And Sasu, you're the one who lacks hatred!!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you guys have ever been with someone you truly love and then found out that they have been confessed to you would understand how horrible a feeling it is. Heck my girlfriend has had marriage proposals while I have been with her.


Now, before saying anything odd: I have no personal experience on this one.

Okay, you are together with the one you truly love, someone confess/propose to him/her. Now, what will your partner do:
1. If he/she accepts her/his conffesion/proposal your partner was unfair to you, it wasn't the one confessing/proposing that was unfair. 
2. If the partner loved you to he/she would probably be flattered by the confession/proposal, but tell him/her "I got a boyfriend/girlfriend, bye"

Whatever happens you won, if she/he left you, she would leave you sooner or later anyway and if she/he stayed with you, be happy that you are together with such a loving girl/guy.

^is my opinion on the matter. *puts up anti-flame shield*


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, have to go eat now, be back in about 20 mins. And Sasu, you're the one who lacks hatred!!



At B&Q they are taking on temp workers Lingz, go there and buy some Hatred Direct, because my friend you certainly lack it


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

The one lacking hatred said:
			
		

> I thought the whole debate was about whether her confession was at a bad time and I was merely commenting on how the defence has swayed from that point slightly


Actually, this is the topic if I understood it right.. and we are all pretty off  


			
				Redcomet said:
			
		

> ok lingz, qeuestion(fro everyone) what do u think is goin to happen in the nxt volume and do u think that toujou's confession worked? or didn't? personally i hope she gets manaka but that is me. and who do u think is goin to end up wit manaka?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

How about the fact that someone is questioning the feelings of the person you love. How does it affect your confidence when the person you love is being asked out?
How about the fact that it will confuse a person in a relationship that was otherwise happy? Especially if that person used to have feelings for the person that asked them out.

It is completely disrespectful to the person who is with the person your asking out. They have chosen them for whatever reason and it is every person's responsability to be with someone for the right reasons. No one else can decide or second guess their feelings. It is their responsability alone.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> How about the fact that someone is questioning the feelings of the person you love.


Well, I think it's YOU that questions their love, if you see the other guy/girl as a threat. (no flaming intended)


> How does it affect your confidence when the person you love is being asked out?


The confidence of the person being asked out *should * be boosted, about the other person (you in this case) why would it affect your confidence?


> How about the fact that it will confuse a person in a relationship that was otherwise happy? Especially if that person used to have feelings for the person that asked them out.


Why be confused? If she/he turned them down you shouldn't be confused at all, just happy.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Masa people asking the person you love out will never give you confidence. How about this, a true story from someone I know. They had an argument with there boyfriend, next day they get a marriage proposal and she is confused and says yes. No one tells her boyfriend. They find out on the wedding day and then approach her and she says she still loves him. That does not give me confidence.

If someone asks out someone you love, it means they believe they have a chance. They are basically saying that they don't think the love between you is that strong. They are questioning how close you are. Personally I don't like that.

They are showing no respect to the person who is with them. They are trying to break them up in the most horrible way.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

Recently i was dumped as many of you guys know, and today a friend of mine asked her out and she said yes, so my feelings on what Toujou did are pretty clear, It was the wrong time end of story


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

Sasu said:
			
		

> At B&Q they are taking on temp workers Lingz, go there and buy some Hatred Direct, because my friend you certainly lack it



Pffft, just 'cos you lack hatred, dosent mean you need to influence me, in what ways do I lack hatred??


----------



## Lingz (Nov 28, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Recently i was dumped as many of you guys know, and today a friend of mine asked her out and she said yes, so my feelings on what Toujou did are pretty clear, It was the wrong time end of story



Sorry to hear man, but not to spill the beans or be annoying, but you're story might be just different to Manaka-Nishino-Toujous. It dosent neccesarily follow the same formula everytime.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 28, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear man, but not to spill the beans or be annoying, but you're story might be just different to Manaka-Nishino-Toujous. It dosent neccesarily follow the same formula everytime.



Its different of course but the I would imagine the feelings are the same, and don't be sorry, only me after all, and trust me at the moment i have more hatred than all of you put together


----------



## Redcomet (Nov 28, 2005)

wow u guys can really discuss about one question(nice goin) and there r many points that i agree to that u guys have made but im a guy that likes the start love to be the end love so i go with toujou and whoever thought that it was good/ok for toujou to build up the courage to confess. and keep posting


----------



## GSurge (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah, I had missed the 167 download. Doh! Thank you.


----------



## TEK (Nov 28, 2005)

I hope you will post in the other thread (the spoiler one), GSurge so we can talk about it there after you finish. ^_^


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 29, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> And how do you know he dosent truely care for Toujou more? How do you know he wanted to say yes? Even if he did, It's Manaka. He would most definitely say yes to Toujou if she was the one who confessed at that tiome and not Nishino.


 



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> He chooses Nishino over Toujou, what more proof do you need? There is no where near as much proof for Toujou.



uhmm there is this little something i dug up:



ok continue the discussion.

=)


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 29, 2005)

What exactly does that clicky clicky mean, sorry if i'm being stupid but I can't really see how that fits into the discussion, please feel free to prove me wrong


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

That was earlier in the manga. I am saying that when he chose Nishino at that time he loved her not Toujou.


----------



## TEK (Nov 29, 2005)

That happened in ch. 136, which is not that far off from when he chose Nishino, meaning that he couldn't have changed his feelings that dramatically in such a short period of time.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah but a lot happened in that period and we don't know his feelings of Nishino then. When he gets with Nishino he realises how much he cares for her.


----------



## TEK (Nov 29, 2005)

I think when he got with Nishino, he just wanted to be with someone/anyone since he felt like his heart was broken since he thought Toujo had a boyfriend. He felt like he didnt' know her at all cuz he thought that the only people close to Toujo were Amachi and him.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

I dissagree. He truly cares for Nishino.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

@Himura, I don't think that page refernce you presented justifies how Manaka is thinking during Volume 17. His relationship with Nishino has vastly increased during the latest volumes.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 29, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> @Himura, I don't think that page refernce you presented justifies how Manaka is thinking during Volume 17. His relationship with Nishino has vastly increased during the latest volumes.



agreed, there is a vast difference in his relationship with Nishino ever since her confession, many situations have arose and Manaka has actually stood up to them


----------



## SkriK (Nov 29, 2005)

Where's my episode of Suzuka~~~~!!!!!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 29, 2005)

woooo 9000th post yeyyy


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Where's my episode of Suzuka~~~~!!!!!



Check in the Suzuka discussion thread maybe. It won't help asking in the Ichigo 100% thread. Look at this post to see why the episode isnt out yet.

Edit: Damn sasu, I wanted that post...ahh!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

Sasu, you little hate lacking bastard, just cause I was busy hating my headphones you took the 9000th post in an unsightly way!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 29, 2005)

Can you feel the love


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

My headphones lacked hatred, so I had to dissasemble them and duct-tape them together again, that made me miss the post.
Back on topic soon I hope, can't stand missing that one post.... 10,000th is mine!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

As a sort of follow up to the infamous parallel universe discussion, do you think if only one of the girls existed in Manaka's life he would get together with all of them?


----------



## TEK (Nov 29, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> As a sort of follow up to the infamous parallel universe discussion, do you think if only one of the girls existed in Manaka's life he would get together with all of them?


Just making sure I understand your question correctly, but are you saying that if Satsuki was the only girl in his life, would he hook up with her. Or if Nishino was the only girl in his life, would he hooke up with her. 

And if that is what you meant, then I would probably say no, with the exception of Toujo. I don't think he would have gotten as close as he did to each of the girls if it wasn't for the other girls. He would have never asked out Nishino if he didn't see Toujo's panties and think it was Nishino's. Satsuki would have never saw him as a nice guy that she liked if he never broke his finger when he was with Toujo and then had to carry Satsuki to the nurse's office. He would have never met Kozue if it wasn't for Toujo. Toujo is the only one he met and kinda liked from the very start and that's why I think he probably would have hooked up with her early on if it wasn't for the other girls. That's what I think.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Just making sure I understand your question correctly, but are you saying that if Satsuki was the only girl in his life, would he hook up with her. Or if Nishino was the only girl in his life, would he hooke up with her.
> 
> And if that is what you meant, then I would probably say no, with the exception of Toujo. I don't think he would have gotten as close as he did to each of the girls if it wasn't for the other girls. He would have never asked out Nishino if he didn't see Toujo's panties and think it was Nishino's. Satsuki would have never saw him as a nice guy that she liked if he never broke his finger when he was with Toujo and then had to carry Satsuki to the nurse's office. He would have never met Kozue if it wasn't for Toujo. Toujo is the only one he met and kinda liked from the very start and that's why I think he probably would have hooked up with her early on if it wasn't for the other girls. That's what I think.


 
Well I kinda meant that he was at least friends with them anyway. Forget all the events that happen in Ichigo, just think about their personalities.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

If I get what you mean ... Yeah, he would. No competition means he will chose whoever is there   But offcourse those worlds might be different, and he might wnd up not meeting one of them and so on... Like if toujou didn't tips him on how to confess to Nishino, or if he didn't get help to get into Izumikaza, he wouldn't have got his camera = no Satsuki (sad enough).
Thats all I have to say for now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Nishino and Toujou he would definately get with. Satsuki could be different. Simply because I don't think she would be as interested in Manaka without competition. But then also I think she wouldn't force things so much if she was without competition and that would appeal to Manaka more.


----------



## TEK (Nov 29, 2005)

I guess if that's what you meant by your question, then it is definitely possible for him to get with each of the girls.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Even Kozue?


----------



## TEK (Nov 29, 2005)

Kozue would have less of a chance but I do think she would have a slight possibility as well.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok so next topic, would Satsuki be better off giving up on Manaka and trying to get with someone else, such as Amachi?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think so, no.

You can't just give up on someone simply because they have rejected you. She still has a chance, and I think she shouldnt force herself to forget about Manaka; the person she likes and try and persuade herself to get with someone of the likes of Amachi. She deserves better.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

While I see your point, and I agree that it is not easy to get over someone. If she continues trying to set her sights on Manaka she is only going to get hurt more. Realisticaly she has no chance. Perhaps Amachi isn't right for her, but if she doesn't just ignore anyone but Manaka she will never get anywhere.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Realisticaly she has no chance.



Please prove you're statement, I don't see how she has no chance.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> but if she doesn't just ignore anywhere but Manaka she will never get anywhere



And how exactly do you know she will not get anyone with Manaka?



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> If she continues trying to set her sights on Manaka she is only going to get hurt more.



True, yet she still has the chance. Okay, I'll admit that she dosent have as much of a chance as Nishino or Toujou, but chance is not fate, it can be changed.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think she would be better off, if she just gives up like that she will regret it for the rest of her life (probably). And she does have a chance, just that /almost)everyone in here is so Anti-Satsuki they would never admit it...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

You guys honestly believe that Satsuki has a chance?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> You guys honestly believe that Satsuki has a chance?



I'll quote myself.



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll admit that she dosent have as much of a chance as Nishino or Toujou, but chance is not fate, it can be changed.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

So if you believed she had no chance do you still think she should not give up on him?


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

There is no such thing as "no chance".

The classic example would be Komi and Chinami.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok so even if she has a 0.000001% chance. Manaka only has his eyes on Nishino and Toujou. She should just try and find someone that can appreciate her unique personality.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> 0.000001% chance



Sorry but not possible. And you don't determine how much chance one has with percentage, it dosent quite work like that.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Why is it not possible? Statisticians do it every day.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 29, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Why is it not possible? Statisticians do it every day.



So can you calculate how much someones loves someone and how long they will last based on how well there relationship is and turn it into a statistical percentage?

Well you probably can, but it's just rather newbie like to do so.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think she has even 1% chance of ending up with Manaka. You don't need a statistician to see that.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

Statistics is just misleading, they never show the whole picture. And please Blue, you are smarter than to pull some wierd percentages from your a**. I think she still got a chance even if Manaka, for the moment, is leaning towards either Toujou or Nishino. If Satsuki ever gives up, I think she will lose her chance. However, if she don't give up Manaka might finally accept her feelings and ditch the other 2, the chance isn't big, but it's still there, afterall he does have some feelings for her.  To quote something really intelligent: [QUOTEMrBradMan]The two of them get along like cheese and crackers. It's not that they chose eachother or were thrust together, they naturally fit together.[/QUOTE].


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

She basically did give up. The only reason she isn't is because she doesn't know what else to do.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

When did she gve up? Please show some evidence before saying that.  If you meant the alley incident, read again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Well she doesn't turn up to school for a while until she sees Amachi. She feels she has a chance when she thinks Toujou has a boyfriend. But she didn't until then. That means when she learns that Toujou doesn't have a boyfriend she should realise the situation is hopeless.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, she was low in spirits, wouldn't you be kinda down if the one you love tells you she just got a boyfriend (after showing you some intrest before that). And she got her hopes back right? She overcome her sadness so fast, and is up to something, she won't give up that easily.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

She only overcomes it because she thinks Toujou has a boyfriend, so when she finds out she doesn't she may give up again.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

BlueCheese is right here. Satsuki is nothing more than a close friend to Manaka. Even though she declares her undying love to him, he doesn't take it seriously. It very much an unrequited love.

Satsuki always feels she has a chance with Manaka as long as Nishino is his girlfriend. If Toujo was Manaka's girlfriend, Satsuki feels that she would have no chance. Amachi is giving her the confidence to continue trying, but it seems be to useless up to now.

The whole thing about Mananka is that he is too nice. He can never express his true feelings, and doesn't want to hurt anyone. He has to be straight-forward with the women in his life, but he is not. All he is doing is hurting them more.


----------



## TEK (Nov 30, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> The whole thing about Mananka is that he is too nice. He can never express his true feelings, and doesn't want to hurt anyone. He has to be straight-forward with the women in his life, but he is not. All he is doing is hurting them more.


That is the most accurate statement ever. As far as I'm concerned that statement cannot be disputed. It describes Manaka and his actions perfectly.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes that statement is completely true. He has good intentions but he should just be firm.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

Agreed with the statement from Ainsin, but nevertheless, we can't expect anything from a guy like Manaka who is known for being indecisive.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 30, 2005)

manaka kinda did straigthen things out with satsuki during that alley incident dont you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

He did, but only when he was really forced to.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

He did sort things out. But Satsuki is still after him, so that means it didn't work


----------



## TEK (Nov 30, 2005)

While she may still be after him, at least he was finally firm with her in telling her. Anything she does now is her own fault.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Well to be fair to him she can't tell her to never try again.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> While she may still be after him, at least he was finally firm with her in telling her. Anything she does now is her own fault.



It is her fault, but you still can't help feeling sorry for her (well, I can't). I think the only way Satsuki is going to get over her little Manaka obsession is to stop being friends with him.


----------



## TEK (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, I know what you mean. I feel sorry for her too. But it'd be kinda harsh for her to stop being friends with him but like you said, it might be the only way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Nah when people grow up they get over things like this. Give her a few years.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Nah when people grow up they get over things like this. Give her a few years.



Hmmm, not too sure about this one. Different for each individual really.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

She could become a stalker if she isn't careful... especially if she doesn't take no as an answer

*pictures Satuski making a Manaka doll with clothes and hair she's taken from him*

That was ... weird.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Lol Satsuki would make the perfect stalker.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

Actually... I think Satsuki is a stalker. I just remember the manga episode where she spied on Manaka and Kozue. 

I hope Manaka has a good lawyer... because I think he'll need to organise a restraining order sooner rather than later


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Lol, it wouldn't suprise me. She could get desperate soon.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 30, 2005)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> She could become a stalker if she isn't careful... especially if she doesn't take no as an answer
> 
> *pictures Satuski making a Manaka doll with clothes and hair she's taken from him*
> 
> That was ... weird.


agh...like a....hair doll.

:barf okay that's a bit too weird.


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 30, 2005)

*sniff*  Here I'm absent for all the day and finds the thread filled with anti-satsuki-ness... Stalker!? What are you guys talking about, thats just.... *insert random bad thing here*


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, as much as I like Nishino more than Satsuki, Satsuki is still really cool, leave the poor girl alone!


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 30, 2005)

Bashing without any background/evidence is the worst. Just because you like someone doesn't mean you'll become a stalker


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Nah she's just that kind of girl


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 30, 2005)

....ainsin started it! :


----------



## SkriK (Nov 30, 2005)

Eeehhhh? what's going on?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

We decided Satsuki is stalker material.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL

I'm just having some fun. Satsuki is actually a pretty interesting character. She isn't my favourite, but I like her a lot. She is a very 'honest' character, so her signs of affections and feelings seem slightly abnormal to insecure people like myself.

*tries to stop diggin' a hole* :xp 

Anyway, maybe we should try to bash some other character. Give me a victim!


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

Victim - Chinami

..hands down!!


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

lol

What can I say about Chinami... that hasn't been said?! The most irritating character I've come across since Neji (before he fought Naruto). I feel sorry for Komiyama though. Chinami played him like a fiddle!

When she was first introduced into the series, I thought she was going to be another love-interest for Manaka. I had no clue she would be Komiyama's first love.

She's shallow, egotisical, materialistic, manipulative & self-absorbed. She also speaks about herself in the third-person. That is so irritating!

basically...
Chinami = what is wrong with society  

Someone come up with something nice to say about her... because I can't!


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

haha, very well said Ainsin 

Something good about her?? There is none!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow Ainsin you summed it up real nice there.


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 30, 2005)

Chinami is the spawn of the devil I tell you


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 30, 2005)

It's pretty easy for me to describe/destroy Ichigo characters because Kawashita created such vivid characters. He is god-like in my book.

I suppose one could say that Chinami seems to enjoy doing ecchi stuff. I guess that could be a good thing...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Isn't the mangaka a she?


----------



## Masahiro (Nov 30, 2005)

I always thought it was a She.... think it said so somewhere.


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah the mangaka is a SHE.

and oh yeah..burn chinami burn! >.<


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2005)

Do you think Chinami is worth getting her own hate FC? :rofl


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Nah she likes attention, best not to give it to her.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 30, 2005)

lol yeah, I think that'd be best.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I rather pretend like she didn't exist.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 1, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Yea, I rather pretend like she didn't exist.


 Who didn't exist?  

I'm sorry were we talking about someone here?


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 1, 2005)

I didn't know the creator of Ichigo was a female. It doesn't really matter either though. She is awesome!

Has she created any other mangaka?


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe so. I remember someone posted the other manga she created but I can't remember what it was at the moment.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe the other works are Akane Chan Overdrive, Kaede Typhoon, and Lilim Kiss.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Kaedo Typhoon isn't done by her but Akane Chan Overdrive and Lilim Kiss is. The person that does Kaedo Typhoon is the artist for Akane Chan Overdive. There is also Tone too.

Apart from Ichigo I have only read Lilim Kiss, which I didn't really think that much of.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok as substitute judge for Sasu, I have decided on the topic for the debate: Would Satsuki have had a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?

Side to say she would have done: EK

Side to say she wouldn't: Lingz

First post goes to EK.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 1, 2005)

Hard topic Blue, it's up to their debating skill. Good luck, Lingz and EK!


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting topic. This might take quite a bit of work to research for, which stinks cuz I'll have to do all of my research friday night since I have a test to study for. But I shall do my best. I have a couple ideas in my mind as to what I can bring up. This should be fun. Go easy on me lingz. :


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 1, 2005)

Ek, don't ask him to go easy on you, if he does you'll just win too easy, right 
Lingz, I expect you to do well in this debate, you won against blue in the first one, no problem to keep the wins coming


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Bah, I won't lose next time. 

By the way guys it has been decided to hold off the debates for a little while after this one. Perhaps they will start up again when people are on holiday. Right now it seems like everyone is very busy (including me!).


----------



## Lingz (Dec 1, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> Ok as substitute judge for Sasu, I have decided on the topic for the debate: Would Satsuki have had a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?
> 
> Side to say she would have done: EK
> 
> ...



Right, okay, cool.



			
				Masa said:
			
		

> Ek, don't ask him to go easy on you, if he does you'll just win too easy, right
> Lingz, I expect you to do well in this debate, you won against blue in the first one, no problem to keep the wins coming



I'm not too sure about that, but I'll try my best.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> Hmmm, interesting topic. This might take quite a bit of work to research for, which stinks cuz I'll have to do all of my research friday night since I have a test to study for. But I shall do my best. I have a couple ideas in my mind as to what I can bring up. This should be fun. Go easy on me lingz



Lol, you too, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I'm looking forward to it as well. Let's both do our best and have a good debate. ^_^


----------



## SkriK (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys debating? Cool. I really like the topic. ^_^



Sidenote: I made this. It's a cover, guess where from.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww, I recognize that sound... I can't place it though, anyone got an idea?
SkriK, are you going to watch the debate on Saturday?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 1, 2005)

Same as Masa, I recognise the tune but can't remember where from.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

It sounds like something from Suzuka.


----------



## SkriK (Dec 1, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> It sounds like something from Suzuka.


Jackpot goes to EK! I felt like trying to pick it out when i heard it in ep. 21. (I used only my ears! )


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a feeling it was from there. I know I've heard that tune somewhere and the only anime that came to mind with that tune was Suzuka. I love that series.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 1, 2005)

Lol, was thinking the same. But it didnt seem like a tune I recognised yet I had the feeling it was something from Suzuka.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah I see. What ep of Suzuka are you on Lingz? Have you watched ep 21 yet?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 1, 2005)

I could swear this thread is called Ichigo 100% not Suzuka Discussion Thread.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh yea. hehe. Alright, I guess we should get back to Ichigo topics. Unfortunately though, I have class now so I'll talk to everyone later.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah man that's harsh, hope things get sorted out for you.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2005)

Ouch. That's very unfortuante Ainsin. Hopefully, it will all work out for you.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 2, 2005)

Just to remind people:

Debate between Lingz and EK at 10 PM (UK Time) Today! (Saturday 3rd December). To find out what time that is for where you live click here


Topic: Would Satsuki have had a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?

Side to say she would have done: EK

Side to say she wouldn't: Lingz

For instructions how to go to the channel if you have never used irc before, go here


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Blue, I had a question. I just installed mIRC and entered the info for the spaces for username, etc. I clicked the link that you gave to go to your channel. It now gives me this "enter channel" window where it says to enter the channel name and join. Which channel are we in for the Ichigo debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Just click on the shortcut here

If that doesn't work, type in the window on irc:

/server irc.irchighway.net 

Then press enter. Then type:

/j #ichigodebate

That should get you in.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, I think I'm gonna quickly get some lunch and then it's debate time. So how long are the debates usually, in terms of how many posts do we each have to do? Also, do we post what we post in the IRC thread in this thread as well?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

Basically, the time limit for the debate is 2 hours. We post in here and we are not us two debaters are not allowed in the IRC channel till we finish debating, we use the IRC channel for people who are watching us debate so they can discuss the debate and when the debate is over, we go back in the IRC channel to discuss how the overall debate was.

But it's best for you to pop into the IRC channel before the debate starts so we can verify everyone is here.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

oh i see. I thought that we were debating in the irc channel. Ok. That makes a lot more sense. Thanks lingz.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok, so EK to post first. Have a good debate guys!

Debate between Lingz and EK starting now!

Topic: Would Satsuki have had a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?

Side to say she would have done: EK

Side to say she wouldn't: Lingz

First post goes to EK.

For instructions how to go to the channel if you have never used irc before, go here


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

We have all seen Satsuki's attempt to win over Manaka throughout this series. And for the most part, she has been very aggressive in her attempts to win him over but has been unsuccessful in winning over his heart. However, have you ever wondered what her chances would be like if she were to be less agressive? Would she able to win his heart then? I for one think that she would definitely have a better chance. One such example is when she decided to become friends with Manaka. She tried to be less agressive with him in order to see how he really felt about her. And sure enough, she got results. Just look at when she was in his room when they were filming a movie. 



This is after Satsuki decided to just be friends with Manaka. So by not being as aggressive, she was able to get Manaka to start having a little more feelings for her by getting his heart racing. This happens in chapter 129 pages 15 and 16. It clearly shows that her less forward approach definitely worked better on Manaka than when she was too agressive.

edit: I have changed the pic above to a thumbnail so it's easier to see. Sorry, wrong chapter. I have put the correct chapter references in now.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

Satsuki has indeed been unsuccessful throughout the years of chasing after Manaka, but does this neccesarily mean that she has failed simply because of her agressive approach? Not entirely.

There are many reasons as to why Satsuki hasnt been sucessful, with the main reason being that both Nishino and Toujou are in love with Manaka, how can you conjecture the possibility of Satsuki not being able to win Manakas heart simply because of the way she approaches him?

From the picture refernce you provided, I would like to point out that the scene does not inevitably show that Manaka likes Satsuki in a perspective of a girlfriend. Yes, he is undoubtly depressed for the reason that Satsuki is treating him differently, but it is only natural for him to feel this way. A girl friend of yours who you truely admire as a friend has always been chasing you, yet one day, she decides that she will give up on you unexpectedly. Manaka, at this very moment, would definitely feel rather confused for his feelings for her, this is only natural.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> There are many reasons as to why Satsuki hasnt been sucessful, with the main reason being that both Nishino and Toujou are in love with Manaka, how can you conjecture the possibility of Satsuki not being able to win Manakas heart simply because of the way she approaches him?


While it is true that both Nishino and Toujo are also in love with Manaka, we are trying to see if she would have been more successful. We already know that she hasn't been successful with her agressive manner because despite all of her attempts, he keeps thinking about Nishino and Toujo. So when she tried to just become friends with Manaka, we see a whole new attempt by Satsuki, an approach that even seemed to be effective. While it pained Satsuki to go through that method, she ultimately got him to at least admit his feelings for her, as shown through this pic.

While Manaka failed the test to see if they could just be friends, he admitted he liked Satsuki and wanted to be with her. This was all thanks to her less agressive approach.



> From the picture refernce you provided, I would like to point out that the scene does not inevitably show that Manaka likes Satsuki in a perspective of a girlfriend. Yes, he is undoubtly depressed for the reason that Satsuki is treating him differently, but it is only natural for him to feel this way. A girl friend of yours who you truely admire as a friend has always been chasing you, yet one day, she decides that she will give up on you unexpectedly. Manaka, at this very moment, would definitely feel rather confused for his feelings for her, this is only natural.


While that is true, it does show that he has begun to feel for her and realizes that he misses her. Whether that be girlfriend or not, he does begin to like her and that part does not change. She got his heart racing and that's the first step to get a guy to start liking you.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> We already know that she hasn't been successful with her agressive



Again, I would like to say that how do you know that Satsuki has failed _because_ of her agreesive method and not because of the many other possibilities that are integrated?
We only know for certain that *Satsuki* has failed to win Manakas heart, and not the method she has used.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> So when she tried to just become friends with Manaka, we see a whole new attempt by Satsuki, an approach that even seemed to be effective.



I presume that anyone who pays the slightest attention to Kitaouji Satsuki would identify that she is incontrovertibly straight forward, which as a result leads to her always being so ?forward? to Manaka. Her agreesive attitude is just a correspondant from her natural personality, which means that she is only being herself when she is using this "agressive" method. So why would she want to "change" her method and try to win Manakas heart with another method? Because she simply can't win Manakas heart with her own personality which is the agressive version of Satsuki that we normally see. So she is only succesfully winning Manaka by not being true to herself.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> While that is true, it does show that he has begun to feel for her and realizes that he misses her. Whether that be girlfriend or not, he does begin to like her and that part does not change. She got his heart racing and that's the first step to get a guy to start liking you.



But he has always felt the same way for her throughout the manga, he feels the most "natural" around her which is a consequence of her personality. She got a guy racing? This could be undoubtly due to friendship, Satsuki has always acted the same way with Manaka up until that scene, so shouldnt Manaka feel somewhat shocked? But this does not mean that he has an increase of chance with Manaka by changing her method.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Just to clarify guys, because EK got first post, Lingz get's the last post (when that time comes)


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Again, I would like to say that how do you know that Satsuki has failed _because_ of her agreesive method and not because of the many other possibilities that are integrated?
> We only know for certain that *Satsuki* has failed to win Manakas heart, and not the method she has used.


Yes, there are many other possibilites as to why she failed but one thing that is clear is that she did not succeed. Whether or not it was all due to her agressive behaviour is a different story. All we know is that she failed when trying out that method and thus attempted a new method, a method which may not have been true to her personality but was nevertheless a method used in order to try and win over Manaka's heart. 




> I presume that anyone who pays the slightest attention to Kitaouji Satsuki would identify that she is incontrovertibly straight forward, which as a result leads to her always being so ?forward? to Manaka. Her agreesive attitude is just a correspondant from her natural personality, which means that she is only being herself when she is using this "agressive" method. So why would she want to "change" her method and try to win Manakas heart with another method? Because she simply can't win Manakas heart with her own personality which is the agressive version of Satsuki that we normally see. So she is only succesfully winning Manaka by not being true to herself.


Why would she try such a method? She probably realized that her old methods were not working and thus wanted to try a different approach even if it meant doing something that didn't fit her personality. She wants to be with Manaka no matter what so if it meant not being true to her personality and not being as aggressive, then she would gladly do it to win him over. She even admitted that it pained her to do so but she really wants to be with him so she'd do anything for him. 



> But he has always felt the same way for her throughout the manga, he feels the most "natural" around her which is a consequence of her personality. She got a guy racing? This could be undoubtly due to friendship, Satsuki has always acted the same way with Manaka up until that scene, so shouldnt Manaka feel somewhat shocked? But this does not mean that he has an increase of chance with Manaka by changing her method.


Because of this new method, it forced Manaka to realize his feelings. Up until then, she had used aggressive methods to win him over but none of them really did since Manaka still remained indecisive. But because of this new method, it forced Manaka to look at Satsuki seriously and as a result, he told her that he liked her and even looked like he finally started to realize his true feelings for her. While Manaka was shocked by this method Satsuki used, it did work on him, as we can see by his affection towards Satsuki in that pic.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> Yes, there are many other possibilites as to why she failed but one thing that is clear is that she did not succeed. Whether or not it was all due to her agressive behaviour is a different story. All we know is that she failed when trying out that method and thus attempted a new method, a method which may not have been true to her personality but was nevertheless a method used in order to try and win over Manaka's heart.




Sorry but it is definitely NOT a different story if she has failed due to her agressive behaviour or not. Her agressive behaviour is how many of us categorize Satsuki, in which is part of her personality. If her method did not succeed, then this ultimately relates to herself not successing. If she was to use another method, then she is trying to win Manaka by not being true to herself.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> Why would she try such a method? She probably realized that her old methods were not working and thus wanted to try a different approach even if it meant doing something that didn't fit her personality. She wants to be with Manaka no matter what so if it meant not being true to her personality and not being as aggressive, then she would gladly do it to win him over. She even admitted that it pained her to do so but she really wants to be with him so she'd do anything for him.



Here, I would like to refer everyone back to the debate topic;

Would Satsuki have had a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?

Basically, you are implying that she wants to win Manakas heart regardless if she is being true to herself?

Let's say that Manaka really does accept her "new method" and decides to go out with her, but who is Manaka dating? Not Satsuki, but someone that Satsuki is merely pretending to be. Hence their relationship would definitely not last a long period of time. This refelcts back to the debate topic, does she have a better chance with Manaka? Despite the fact that he will go out with her or not, the relationship would definitely not work if Satsuki was to not be her very own self in front of Manaka. The only way for Manaka to truely develop a love relationship with Satsuki is if they act as themeselves in front of each other, and not compress your own personality.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Sorry but it is definitely NOT a different story if she has failed due to her agressive behaviour or not. Her agressive behaviour is how many of us categorize Satsuki, in which is part of her personality. If her method did not succeed, then this ultimately relates to herself not successing. If she was to use another method, then she is trying to win Manaka by not being true to herself.


Exactly, she was trying to win Manaka by not being true to herself. She saw that her methods were not working so she attempted something that she even admitted pained her to do just to have a chance with him.




> Here, I would like to refer everyone back to the debate topic;
> 
> Would Satsuki have had a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?
> 
> ...


The debate topic does indeed state, "Does Satsuki have a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward." The fact is that she was unsuccessful being herself by being aggressive. So if she had continued to be aggressive the whole time, she would have just continued to fail to win him over. However, by acting in a way that doesn't fit her personality, she has a chance to win over Manaka. While you may be right that they might start going out and eventually break up, she at least would have gotten further with him than by just being aggressive to win him over. So while this method would have ultimately failed, she would have gotten further and thus meaning that she has a better chance. While the end result could still be failure for Satsuki, it is clear that her new method, while dishonest to herself and Manaka, would have gotten her better results and chances than her aggressive method would have done for her.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

> The debate topic does indeed state, "Does Satsuki have a better chance with Manaka if she wasn't so forward." The fact is that she was unsuccessful being herself by being aggressive. So if she had continued to be aggressive the whole time, she would have just continued to fail to win him over. However, by acting in a way that doesn't fit her personality, she has a chance to win over Manaka. While you may be right that they might start going out and eventually break up, she at least would have gotten further with him than by just being aggressive to win him over. So while this method would have ultimately failed, she would have gotten further and thus meaning that she has a better chance. While the end result could still be failure for Satsuki, it is clear that her new method, while dishonest to herself and Manaka, would have gotten her better results and chances than her aggressive method would have done for her.



How can you possibly say that their relationship would be "better" if Satsuki is untrue to herself? It dosent neccesarily mean that even if they go out, there relationship would be "better". As I'd like to refer to the earlier chapters when Manaka was going out with Nishino. At that period, Manaka had a better relationship with Toujou despite the fact that he was going out with Nishino, it is not essential to have a better chance with someone even if you're going out with them, and also adding the fact that Satsuki would have to change her personality just to adapt to what Manaka wants, that would not enhance the relationship, but would be theoratically be decreasing their relationship even as a friend.

Now may I ask anyone who is reading this post, is it right to be ?forward? or not in a relationship? 
There is no definite answer to this question as I believe that this differs with each individual. But is it right to be straight forward to Manaka? In all honesty, I would say yes; we are all aware of the fact that Manaka is inexperienced with relationships and love, he does not thoroughly express his feelings to the girls around him nor does he convey his true feelings clearly. This is understandable as he is simply naive and barely considers the consequences in the long terms. Which subsequently, it will require a more straight forward girl for Manaka to truly comprehend his true emotions, regardless if he likes the girl or not. I will support my opinion with evidence that has occurred in the story thus far:
A clear example of a girl that lacks the quality of being forward would be Toujou. She can be said as the complete opposite to Satsuki in how she does not put forward any of the true feelings to Manaka; She has liked Manaka for three whole years, yet she has still not properly confessed herself to Manaka. For the first two years, it would be an undeniable fact that the moment she confesses to Manaka, the two of them would end up together. Yet did she put herself forward in doing so?
During the third year, Manaka has developed a deeper relationship with Nishino and possibly Satsuki, which would reduce the chances of her confession succeeding, yet I strongly believe that Manaka would not reject her if she does confess, but does she confess? Again, no. She does not.
Nishino however managed to confess to Manaka and subsequently, they end up together during Volume 17. This clearly shows that Manaka is affected by how straight forward a girl is to him. 
My point being, is that regardless if Manaka likes the girl or not, it is important that the girl has to express her feelings to Manaka for him to truly understand how one feels. 
But should Manaka be influenced simply because of the reason that Satsuki is straight forward? If Manaka truly likes her, it should not necessarily be an issue if she is straight forward or not.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> How can you possibly say that their relationship would be "better" if Satsuki is untrue to herself? It dosent neccesarily mean that even if they go out, there relationship would be "better".


I didn't say that their relationship would be "better". What I said was that she'd have "better chances" to be with him. I also think that is wrong and their relationship can not and will not work on lies. HOWEVER, this method, while untruthful, will most likely get her the result she wants and that's to be with Manaka. And thus it would provide her with the better chances she needs to be with him than only being forward. 



> As I'd like to refer to the earlier chapters when Manaka was going out with Nishino. At that period, Manaka had a better relationship with Toujou despite the fact that he was going out with Nishino, it is not essential to have a better chance with someone even if you're going out with them, and also adding the fact that Satsuki would have to change her personality just to adapt to what Manaka wants, that would not enhance the relationship, but would be theoratically be decreasing their relationship even as a friend.
> 
> Now may I ask anyone who is reading this post, is it right to be ?forward? or not in a relationship?
> There is no definite answer to this question as I believe that this differs with each individual. But is it right to be straight forward to Manaka? In all honesty, I would say yes; we are all aware of the fact that Manaka is inexperienced with relationships and love, he does not thoroughly express his feelings to the girls around him nor does he convey his true feelings clearly. This is understandable as he is simply naive and barely considers the consequences in the long terms. Which subsequently, it will require a more straight forward girl for Manaka to truly comprehend his true emotions, regardless if he likes the girl or not. I will support my opinion with evidence that has occurred in the story thus far:
> ...


I do agree that it is important for a girl to express her feelings to Manaka. However, it does not work for Satsuki. Like you said if Toujo had confessed to Manaka during those first two years, they would undoubtedly be dating then. Then with Nishino, while his relationship with her has grown greatly, Nishino doesn't confess until much later. Toujo has finally confessed as well but we don't know the result of her confession. Either way, both of those 2 girls have been untrue to their feelings by waiting as long as they did to confess. Satsuki, the only one who was true to her feelings, confessed to him almost immediately. However, her chances with him did not improve that much whereas Toujo and Nishino's chances were constantly rising. Satsuki's approach never seemed to work and thus she knew she had to change if anything was to ever happen. That's why she tried the "let's just be friends" approach to see if it would work for her. She knows that her aggressive manner has not been working and that's why she changed. I agree that it's not the right thing to do but she wanted to be with him and the method that would give her better chances was this non-agressive method.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Last post Lingz


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> I didn't say that their relationship would be "better". What I said was that she'd have "better chances" to be with him. I also think that is wrong and their relationship can not and will not work on lies. HOWEVER, this method, while untruthful, will most likely get her the result she wants and that's to be with Manaka. And thus it would provide her with the better chances she needs to be with him than only being forward.



The debate topic is:

Would Satsuki have had a *better chance *with Manaka if she wasn't so forward?

And NOT..

Would Satsuki have had what she wants if she wasnt so forward?

There is a big difference in the two as for her to have a better chance with Manaka, one of the most basic matter is to be herself, how can they have a better chance if she dosent?! Sincerly, they have no chance in progressing their relationship if she was to do that.



			
				EK said:
			
		

> I do agree that it is important for a girl to express her feelings to Manaka. However, it does not work for Satsuki. Like you said if Toujo had confessed to Manaka during those first two years, they would undoubtedly be dating then. Then with Nishino, while his relationship with her has grown greatly, Nishino doesn't confess until much later. Toujo has finally confessed as well but we don't know the result of her confession. Either way, both of those 2 girls have been untrue to their feelings by waiting as long as they did to confess. Satsuki, the only one who was true to her feelings, confessed to him almost immediately. However, her chances with him did not improve that much whereas Toujo and Nishino's chances were constantly rising. Satsuki's approach never seemed to work and thus she knew she had to change if anything was to ever happen. That's why she tried the "let's just be friends" approach to see if it would work for her. She knows that her aggressive manner has not been working and that's why she changed. I agree that it's not the right thing to do but she wanted to be with him and the method that would give her better chances was this non-agressive method.



I would like to stress my point that even though she is straight forward, and expresses her feelings, it dosent neccesarily bring sucess. However, the problem isnt that she needs to change the method of approaching Manaka, but her overall personality just simply does not attract Manaka as much as a girlfriend in contrast to both Nishino and Toujou. This dosent mean that her method is incorrect, hence it is not essential for her to change herself.

Yes, Toujou did confess in the end. But what you have forgotten to mention was her inapropiate confession. I do not think that her confession was all her fault but it was definitely at the wrong timing. And what lead to this inapropiate confession? Simply because she could not put forward her true feelings to Manaka.

Moreover, it is understandable for Nishino to not confess for the reason that Manaka and Nishino have already dated, and Nishino felt "dumped" by Manaka as such when the relationship ended. She has a very good reason as to why she should confess.

But back on the actual debate topic, I believe that Satsuki changing her overall method of approaching Manaka is simply being untrue to herself, thus even if she does win Manakas heart in the end, all that she's left with are hard feelings.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok well done guys, feel free to come on IRC.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok announcing the result, with 2 votes to 1 in an extremely tight debate. It goes to.........


*Spoiler*: __ 




EK!!!!!!


----------



## Hero kun (Dec 3, 2005)

EK:
+You started very good 
+I liked this post 



> Why would she try such a method? She probably realized that her old methods were not working and thus wanted to try a different approach even if it meant doing something that didn't fit her personality. She wants to be with Manaka no matter what so if it meant not being true to her personality and not being as aggressive, then she would gladly do it to win him over. She even admitted that it pained her to do so but she really wants to be with him so she'd do anything for him.


+You counter Lingz well

+/very surpising argument. I tought you wouldn't agree with Lingz about Satsuki's peronality.

- You misused you argument by saying you agree a lot.


Lingz:
+You had very good argument...
-..but you could have argue more!

+/- You could have used the chapter EK showed for counting


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok my thoughts:

EK

You made a huge concession on saying that Satsuki would not be able to last in a relationship by not being forward. If you read the log you will see what I think you could have said alternatively. I did think you countered Lingz well at the end though, but perhaps also strayed from the topic a bit too much. 

Lingz

Middle posts were excellant, you kept the topic to what you wanted it to be. However you did not use your last post well. It didn't stay on the topic of the question. You didn't sum up well with just one sentence.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 3, 2005)

Okay, I think Hero kun put it pretty good, but I'll try to add something  

EK: You countered well and all your posts held a good quality, you agreed alittle too much and gave lingz a little too much ground sometimes. You went off-topic on some occasions, but in the end you finished strong and kept to the topic.
Don't agree so much next time, you are supposed to convince everyone that you are right, not agree with the other debater  

Lingz: Your first post wasn't very good, and the last post didn't sum up as good as it should have. However, the other posts held a very good overall quality (better than EKs for most parts). 
Keep up the good work but try to counter more next time, sum it up, and have all votes coming your way


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't acutally think of anything to say, but that was a well debate. I agree on most of what Hero kun pointed out for both sides.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

Well done EK for winning the debate and I really enjoyed it tonight


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Lingz. I enjoyed it too. I don't really feel like I've won though cuz I think that decision could have gone either way. I rather think of it like we're both winners for having such a good debate. ^_^


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

Haha, nah, a win is a win, I admit defeat 

Anyway, just like to let everyone know again that there will be no debates for a while as we have devided to give the weakly debate routine a rest for the reason that most members seem to be busy. We will resume the debates once members are more active again.

So currently, team 2 are in the lead with 3-1 wins. 
We definitely need to win next debate team 1!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

First you might need the rest of your team to be available Lingz.

Anyway just as Lingz says were holding off for a while, but hopefully not for too long. We are looking at possibly starting again when most people are on holiday.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 3, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> First you might need the rest of your team to be available Lingz.



Yeah, I know, everyone has dissapeared 

Maybe people will come back when Volume 18 releases?


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea, there haven't been too many people around here lately.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah it's still active here but it's just 10% of the people we had before posting a lot.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea, hopefully they'll return soon.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 4, 2005)

As long as it's still alive I'm glad, but more people would be really nice. Hope the older guys comes back sometime, that would be great. Especially if they all post as much as we do, then it would really happen stuff in here.

BTW, I edited my other post to show what I thought of the debate.


----------



## TEK (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, as long as this place is alive, it's all good.

I just read over the comments and guess the one thing I need to work on is to stop agreeing so much.  Thanks for the comments guys and I'll try to work on them and do better the next time I debate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah I know it's weird debating cos even if you know your opponent is right you can't agree with them.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry about missing the debate last night, got home late and then had personal problems (seem to be getting alot of them recently), looked like a good one and i'll try my best to make the next one


----------



## Lingz (Dec 4, 2005)

Ah, no problem Sasu. Judge for next debate? Yeah cool, but first, I'll need to wait for all my teammates to come back before team 1 can start debating again


----------



## TEK (Dec 4, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I know it's weird debating cos even if you know your opponent is right you can't agree with them.


haha, yea. I didn't know what to do at some points cuz I really agreed with Lingz but I had to try and make my case. So I tried to agree but disagree but it didn't work out the way it did in my head.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah in my debate I didn't believe a single word of my argument. Doesn't help lol.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 5, 2005)

how the hell can you guys still be at it


----------



## joeboto (Dec 5, 2005)

hi, im new here and actually im very very very v.e.r.y interested with ichigo 100%. so what's this thread about?


----------



## TEK (Dec 5, 2005)

It's about the manga Ichigo 100% which is about a guy named Manaka who likes many girls and needs to choose one.

Here's what ANN says about it:
"Manaka Junpei, one day goes to the roof of his school to get a beautiful view of his town. On the roof Junpei encounters a beautiful high school girl who falls on top of him exposing her strawberry panties. The girl runs away before Junpei can find out her name. Junpei who aspires to become a filmaker thinks this encounter would be a perfect scene in a movie. So his search to find this girl begins with only one clue that she wears strawberry panties."


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 5, 2005)

its basically about everything to do with Ichigo, we have debates, quizes and discussions on all aspects of Ichigo and its many characters, your sure to find something you agree with and enjoy in this thread, and on behalf of everyone we're glad you joined and hope you have a very enjoyable time here in the thread


----------



## TEK (Dec 5, 2005)

Yup. You'll definitely find this thread enjoyable if you decide to come and post here.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 5, 2005)

joeboto said:
			
		

> hi, im new here and actually im very very very v.e.r.y interested with ichigo 100%. so what's this thread about?



Suprisingly, it's about Ichigo 100%. 



			
				Bubble said:
			
		

> how the hell can you guys still be at it



'Cos we like to be active!


----------



## TEK (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes we do.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Nothing wrong with enjoying discussing stuff a lot is there?


----------



## TEK (Dec 5, 2005)

Exactly. We talk about things we love, and we love the Ichigo manga so we shall continue talking about it.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 5, 2005)

Ditto.

Off topic: So EK, seems like you enjoyed KGNE?


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey guys

Off topic 1: This is an update on my last situation. The whole suing thing was dropped. Apparently a physical that was done on the guy that was harassing me showed that he was doing illegal drugs. I had a chance to counter-sue or something, but I'm just happy to be done with it. My bicycle is getting a lot of milage on it now.

I have a nice seatbelt-shaped bruise across my chest and stomach. Its going a nice shade of yellow/purple/red. It hurts like hell, but chicks seem to really like it. A couple of them were bending over backwards helping me during my gig last weekend. I don't get that treatment ever.

Maybe it was version of BECK's 'Moon on the Water' that melted them? 

Off topic 2: I think I'm the only person that wasn't overly impressed by KGNE. It was a good anime, but I thought it was a too much soap-opera for me. I enjoyed it though, so I'm not going nitpick it.

Oh yeah... the game 'The Movies' is the most addictive game I've ever played. I can't leave it alone. It's ruining my holidays!


----------



## Lingz (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice to see you back Ainsin. KNGE is indeed a great anime, and very melodramatic 

Moon on the water owns, great song!

The movies..what kind of game is that?


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 6, 2005)

quite similar to the sims... especially the 'downtown' part of the game.

Things can get quite hectic in the game though. The main goal of the game is to be the #1 movie company... which is harder than it seems.

It is definitely a novelty game. I'm waiting for the fascination to wear off.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool Ainsin, glad the situation was resolved. The Movies has got good review's was thinking of checking it out.


----------



## TEK (Dec 6, 2005)

This is off topic, but to answer Lingz's comment, I did indeed enjoy KGNE. I really liked it. It wasn't as depressing as you guys led me to believe but there were some really depressing moments. It was a really good anime and I'm glad you all recommended it to me.


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys

I have had just an awesome day. I was invited to lay down some bass tracks for my friend. His band are trying to get a demo together, but their bassist has gone overeseas for the holidays. It was such a great experience going into a recording studio. Unfortunately, the track that I worked on is what I considered 'bubblegum punk' music. It will eat your brain away.

Anyway, I'll post the track once they've produced the track properly.

Is there any other group besides YAnime that would release HQ of Ichigo? I just seems unfair that only 1 group is doing it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 7, 2005)

There were other groups doing it, but they got fed up of idiotic Ichigo fans complaining all the time.

Anyway man glad to see your doing well.


----------



## dark_himura (Dec 7, 2005)

do your best Ainsin. =)


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 9, 2005)

I just read the Yanime site... and it looks like its going to be awhile before they release the last 2 volumes of Ichigo. They need new translators. Bummer.

Still waiting for the CD to be given to me. I'm kinda amped that I've done a recording, just a pity that it wasn't a better song. I'll post it soon!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah but they did say they are currently working hard on it. So hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 9, 2005)

I hope so. The annoying, bitchy-&-whiney Ainsin is surfacing a lot more since the last yanime Ichigo release.

I guess it was nice of yanime to tell the community their situation. We could have been left in the dark... wondering if we'll ever see the last 2 Ichigo volumes in HQ.

Wow... i'm a chuunin *does Naruto-like celebration*... where are my underlings?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm sure we will see them. To be fair to them, they are doing it for free, and are under no obligation to inform us of how things are going. Also if they were to set release dates, and something came up and it was late. They would have to deal with even more idiots moaning at them. I don't have a problem with the way Yanime works.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome manga. I couldn't get over the ending of the manga for about a week.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 9, 2005)

Great song btw Ainsin, I see what you mean by it suiting Satsuki


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments. I'm not overly proud of the song, but it's a start. I'm going to become a rock god! :music


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 9, 2005)

instruments were good, vocals sucked. But that's how most music is.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 9, 2005)

To be honest I would have prefered it if you hadn't of said anything about the ending. I would have liked to go into it without knowing anything about it.


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 9, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> instruments were good, vocals sucked. But that's how most music is.



Thanks. I also admit that the vocals are not the best. The lead singer has only been singing for about a year now, so I'm sure he'll find his range pretty soon. It isn't a bad song for a band thats been together for about 2 months. They also have limited experience... like myself.

I'm going to be playing with them tomorrow night. It's going to be pretty interesting. We've only had 1 rehearsal so far.


----------



## Sogetsu. (Dec 9, 2005)

Umm well I was enjoying this manga at first but I'm getting increasingly annoyed with the main character and the plot. Now I'm at volume 11 and I just don't care for this guy at all. He is been playing this girls for like 2 years now and he still doesn't make up his mind while they have been mad in love with him for all this time and just waiting around to get heartbroken. 

I'm actually wishing that the girls find some other guys and he ends up alone but it's just so predictable that he will end up with Aya. Well I hope I can finish with this manga soon but I'm really expecting a mayor dissapointment to what could have been a great story :/


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Most people find him annoying. He is hopeless at making a decision. But that's because he needs to be for the manga to continue.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 9, 2005)

Well you have a point there about Manaka, but if he's not undecisive, then he is not Manaka. He likes to think in the short terms whereby he reckons keeping friends with everyone would result him into not hurting any of the girls, but he is simply being naive. However, I can still sympathise with him since he is faced in a very difficult situation.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 9, 2005)

IMO having a decisive character would be soo much more boring


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 9, 2005)

That's true I guess. But most main characters are always like that anyway. Manaka is decent in my book, but he's such a clutz and he should be a little bit more open.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 9, 2005)

personally I really hate Manaka, don't really care what happens to him, more about the girls (and Hiroshi )


----------



## Lingz (Dec 9, 2005)

Personally, I really don't mind Manaka 

But I do mind Chinami.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 9, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Personally, I really don't mind Manaka
> 
> But I do mind Chinami.


 Who's Chinami again? 

I said nothing...!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think Manaka is the worst main character, but I don't think he is the best either. Some prefer Danjou from Open Sesame, personally I find him a bit arrogant. But I think I prefer Yamato from Suzuka and Keitaro from Love Hina. Or even better Caroline from Paradise Kiss, although yeah she is a girl but no one in that anime is idiotic and clumsy.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 10, 2005)

Paradise Kiss?! Er, It's unbelivably difficult to compare Ichigo with PK really, totally different genre.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm comparing main characters and they are both romance stories so I don't see why I can't compare them.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 10, 2005)

Totally different genre, as in one which is a Shoujo romance and the other being a Harem comedy/romance, they are in completely different situations.
Comparing a guy with a girl? Hmmm


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 10, 2005)

You didn't have a problem with me comparing Suzuka though? Also what's wrong with comparing a guy and a girl?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 10, 2005)

You were comparing a guy from Suzuka, and Suzuka is actually a shounen.

Comparing a guy with a girl is like comparing shounen to shoujo.

E.g Compare Naruto to Full moon wo sagashite? You just can't compare.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh come on, this is no where near as extreme as that.

Why can't a guy and a girl be compared?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 10, 2005)

Lol, ok ok. 

We trailed abit off topic.


----------



## Sogetsu. (Dec 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I don't think Manaka is the worst main character, but I don't think he is the best either. Some prefer Danjou from Open Sesame, personally I find him a bit arrogant.



I don't know this Danjou guy but don't you think that Manaka is being quite arrogant too by thinking that all the girls worlds somehow revolve around him?

Btw, how is the genre of this manga called?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 10, 2005)

It's most definately a harem. 

Yes I see what your saying but Manaka, doesn't realise he is being arrogant. Danjou just does it delibrately. At least Manaka has good intentions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It's most definately a harem.
> 
> Yes I see what your saying but Manaka, doesn't realise he is being arrogant. Danjou just does it delibrately. At least Manaka has good intentions.




*agrees* 

he has never come off as the arrognant type throughout the series. Wow, I just jumped into a convo without realizing what's fully going on :S 

Yeah, and it's been awhile since I've been here  

Have we all finished reading the manga, because it's been months since I've finished it...and don't want to spoil anything


----------



## Hero kun (Dec 11, 2005)

No, the gang here in this thread are saving for high quality from Yanime all the way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Still on volume 17, so two more volumes to go. Nice to see you come in here though, both you and Hero.


----------



## Sogetsu. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well finished at last. Contrary to what I was saying before, I enjoyed the ending quite a bit cause he ended up with the girl I liked the best.

So anyway, what are some good mangas similar to this one but with more likeable main characters?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Well make sure you don't tell us who your favourite girl is!

Manga's similar to this hmmm. I tend to find most manga's like this have way too much fan service. Ai Yori Aoshi, Suzuka in manga form are just ridiculous. If you don't mind fan service then read those. Love Hina is good but there is less romance and more comedy. 

The anime for Suzuka is good but it's not strictly the same genre, same with Paradise Kiss (I love the characters in Paradise Kiss). There both still involve romance though.


----------



## Sogetsu. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thank you very much for the suggestions ^^

I'll be trying out Paradise Kiss first cause having memorable characters is extremely important in my book


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmm alittle off-topic are we?    Anyway it's good to see that the forum is back. Hope to get some good convos in here during christmas!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 16, 2005)

It's getting a little quiet in here. It will pick up when colume 17 is out I'm sure.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 16, 2005)

I think you mean vol 18 blue   And yeah, I think it will be more crowded in here when Yanime finishes it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah that's the one. You knew what I meant.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 16, 2005)

Just correcting, people must be updated on what vol we are reading, less chance of spoilers   (you did write next is 17, so no spoilers possible, but meh, I like correcting  )


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 16, 2005)

Just to let everybody else know, I am officialy back, no I didnt fall off the face of the earth or die in a teribble car accident or anything else Ive heard people say within the last 20 minutes. And  if anyones talked about me behind my back while ive been gone, just know that I will find it, and hunt you down.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 16, 2005)

I thought you were hired as a stunt actor in a martial arts movie, but one of the fight scenes went wrong and you fell off a cliff.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 16, 2005)

> I thought you were hired as a stunt actor in a martial arts movie, but one of the fight scenes went wrong and you fell off a cliff.


..........................................Hahhahahaha!! Wtf? Where in the hell did you get that one. But damn that sounds like something I would do.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 16, 2005)

I dunno, I did try to google your name with the details but it didn't lead to anything so I gave up


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 16, 2005)

Lol, what, are you serious? 

You gave up, ahh come on, what kind of friend are you?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 16, 2005)

Well it's not my fault if you don't make your activities more widely known on the internet. Searching your name didn't seem to turn up much.

And no of course I'm not serious, I just figured you were busy with life.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 16, 2005)

hahaha oh okay Ill try to do that next time. So do you at least know what week that debate was, so I can look it up?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 16, 2005)

Debate is this page That's why I have chips without the cheese.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks alot man, Ill go read it now.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome back wu


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes welcome back Wu, nice to see you again, although I haven't been around much myself come to think of it


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks guys, yo blue, lingz, sasu make sure you guys post when you all get back, I wanna hear what happened. Hope blue you took some pics too.


----------



## dark_himura (Dec 19, 2005)

happy holidays guys! ^_^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

haha, you too himura. Damn, blue's sis forgot the camera, i wanted to see the big Ichigo members meet, ahhh well sasu or masy couldnt go anyways, we gotta do it again this easter, hopfully I can make it then too.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol, easter it is guys.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone around? I've figured the thread is starting to die again, we need to keep the ichigo thread alive!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

Im here, its because of that damn'd IRC channel!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Not really it's cos there isn't really much to talk about that is still on topic.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Meh, kind of miss the times when everyone was so active and we moved onto a few pages every night and so forth. Anyhow, I guess we just need to wait for Volume 18 before everyone gets more active right?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, thats why I think the manga group is a good Idea, that way the disscusion wont get stale and we can all still chat bout somthing. But I think we should put it back into the konoha library even if other people dont follow well at least its open for disscusion with more people. We could still decide the title by ourselvs in here, but we should make a new thread for each new title we read.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Wu let's just see how it goes how it is for now, then we can move back after that.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

That's a good idea wu, but the problem is, we can easily get spoiled if we just create an open thread since most people might have read the mangas we chose anyway.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

> That's a good idea wu, but the problem is, we can easily get spoiled if we just create an open thread since most people might have read the mangas we chose anyway.


Oh right i see what you mean, hmmmm, I think we should just put a warning up, and risk it, The dissusion will get real stale if its just us disscussing, no one will join in because they wont know about it, its in the ichigo fc, heck we might as well just disscuss it in IRC.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I guess we need to read the manga first and decide how to discuss it later on, I'm sure theres many ways of discussing anyway, any method will do for me.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

> Well I guess we need to read the manga first and decide how to discuss it later on, I'm sure theres many ways of discussing anyway, any method will do for me.


Hmm yeah I guess your right, once I at least read it, I can always go and make a thread for it on my own.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 19, 2005)

How much do you guys actually rate Ichigo?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

7.5 maybe a 7


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, it's not the best manga out there but it's still highly entertaining and very addictive to a certain extent. I would say the manga really grabs your attention and you can't help but keep putting yourself in Manakas shoes and asking yourself what will you do if you were him. I guess the ultimate reason as to why Ichigo is so entertaining is the interesting characters, and Nishino is definitely one of the best characters I've come across. Overall, I'd say I'd rate it. . .

8.4/10

It would be better if there wasnt as much fanservice, but it would also turn away certain audiences.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah I'd probably give it 7.5 or 8 out of 10.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

I rate it so low 7.5 or lower, because I think we've talked it to death. When I first read it I think I mighta given it a 8.5 or higher, but now after months of disscussing it, its kinda gotten stale, I dont know, maybe thats just me.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol, maybe, but it's still nevertheless a good one.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 19, 2005)

well hello people, I myself would rate it around 8.5-9.0, I give it this because when you read it, the story actually draws you into the ichigo world, i honestly felt like screaming at Manaka sometimes (but then who hasn't?), the story drew me and and made me feel like it was happening to me, while it isn't my favourite manga at the moment (bleach happens to be my favourite) it remains in my top three along with Naruto


----------



## Lingz (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, it really does draw you in to the manga. The relationship he has with the three main girls seem fairly realistic aswel (minus all the panty shots etc). And another good thing about Ichigo is that the manga drawing style is an absolute eye candy that really gives full justice to the manga


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah it certainly has good points, but I can't say I love it. Would be a lot better without fan service.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 19, 2005)

agreed, the story alone is enough to sustain the fans, less fan service may well add to the romantic side of the story


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

yup you got me agreed there too, would definatly pull in way more readers if it was so much fan service.


----------



## Gene (Dec 19, 2005)

This seems to be my first post in this thread.. When I was first reading this manga I thought to myself that I wouldn't like it that much because I don't see myself as the kind of person who would read a romance manga. I gave it a try since Naruto/Bleach wouldn't come out for another week, I was bored as heck, and it was pretty popular. After the first week of reading it I found myself surprisingly addicted(and it wasn't the ecchiness which got a little annoying after a while). I found myself very fond of the characters, especially Satsuki and except Manaka(I wish he could make up his mind)... The manga was very entertaining with its moments of laughter, moments of sadness, and moments of joy. After reading Ichigo 100%, I am now more open to romance mangas. I'd give this manga an overall 8/10.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh no another Satsuki fan, Masa will be happy indeed, and wu you should be happy that we have another person who doesn't like Manaka to much, welcome to the thread and we hope you continue to post in here, its usually quite busy and full of fun events


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry for being alittle inactive latetly (but then again there wasn't much to say)
Goku, I'm glad that you liked Ichigo 100%, and I hope you find more romance mangas to read (try Love hina if you haven't read it, I finished it 5 am today it's really good) Also happy to see you are a fellow Satsuki fan! Just so you know: you will have a hard time in here if you like her since everyone is sooo into Nishino in here 

BTW goku, if you read the whole manga (19 vol) please do not say anything about 18 and 19, since some people in here (including me) only read Yanime releases which goes up to vol 17 at the moment.

hmmm how would I rate it? ...I don't like rating stuff, so hard to decide 
If I have to I'll give it round 8-9, it's not good enough to get a 10 (I don't think anything is worth a 10 btw...) but it IS really good, so around that should be right.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, there are certain masterpieces that do deserve a 10, but nevertheless, even if it does get rated a 10, it dosent neccesarily mean it's perfect 

Anyhow, Ichigo still dosent deserve a 10 due to certain drawbacks (fan service etc) but is definitely a good one.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I think only a perfect manga deserves 10.. and since I can't judge whats perfect then 10 isn't an option  and I don't really mind all the fan-service. okay, they could have much less and it would probably be better but that wouldn't really be Ichigo 100%.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Ichigo thread! I am Back.

No move your cursor away from the negrep button, I come in peace now.

I was just curious to see how you people compare ichigo 100% to older romance mangas like maison ikkoku...

so, what do you think?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Managed to not insult every person here this time then?

As for your question I don't know I haven't read that many mangas.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, good to see you've changed your attitude!

Well, it's different of 'course. Most of old school animes/mangas style are slightly different to the manga and animes nowadays, why don't you just read it and try yourself?


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 20, 2005)

I've read most of ichigo 100%, I never insult anything without trying it first ^_^

Still, I wanted to know what the people who like it think about it, compared to others. I admit I'm curious as to what motivates that kind of discussion. Do you think the romance works, or the fanservice is a plus or a minus? Is the heavy discussion about the relationship morals between the love tria... polygon?

I'm just curious as to why there is an ichigo thread with 450 pages of discussion, but no ranma 1/2 threads, even about which girl is the right for ranma, or threads about any OTHER harem manga.  What makes ichigo 100% special?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I myself like the romance and the comedy part of the manga. I have never liked the fanservice. I find the relationship between Manaka-Nishino/Toujou/Satsukli really interesting and definitely a deep and meaningful relationship that has been built up. I guess the other reason I like the manga is because I really like the characters and the artwork.

Compared to other animes/mangas? Well it's definitely not my best anime/manga, but it's a failry good one indeed.



> I'm curious as to what motivates that kind of discussion.



That's a good question. I guess it's the members in here that motivates me into discussing so much about this manga.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 20, 2005)

> I've read most of ichigo 100%, I never insult anything without trying it first ^_^
> 
> Still, I wanted to know what the people who like it think about it, compared to others. I admit I'm curious as to what motivates that kind of discussion. Do you think the romance works, or the fanservice is a plus or a minus? Is the heavy discussion about the relationship morals between the love tria... polygon?
> 
> I'm just curious as to why there is an ichigo thread with 450 pages of discussion, but no ranma 1/2 threads, even about which girl is the right for ranma, or threads about any OTHER harem manga. What makes ichigo 100% special?


I really dont think theres anything special about it( I know everybody here is gonna kill me) but I just think that the reason the thread is so big is just because the people, seems when people come here they usually tend to stay. And then when you look at it, there are only a few main posters in here, with like 1000 posts each.

Oh yeah and for me, Ranma 1/2 beats Ichigo hands down, Its a classic.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 20, 2005)

Well i agree with what has been said, its the people who post in here that make the thread, a manga might not be incredibly special but if it has a few fans who are dedicated enough to read between the lines and create discussions then it will live on, and here in the ichigo thread i believe we have people who make that possible


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 20, 2005)

> Well i agree with what has been said, its the people who post in here that make the thread, a manga might not be incredibly special but if it has a few fans who are dedicated enough to read between the lines and create discussions then it will live on, and here in the ichigo thread i believe we have people who make that possible


Yeah exactly what I was trying to say, its the fans not the manga that make threads live on.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Well i agree with what has been said, its the people who post in here that make the thread, a manga might not be incredibly special but if it has a few fans who are dedicated enough to read between the lines and create discussions then it will live on, and here in the ichigo thread i believe we have people who make that possible



Agreed, generally speaking, I don't particular love this manga, I really like it, but only up to a certain extent. However, I find it incredibly enjoyable discussing/debating/argueing with each and every member in this thread.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

This thread is so big because a lot of good people come here and it's good fun to keep talking to them. 

Ichigo is far from my favourite (I don't like the fan service at all), it's just that it's fun to talk about it with cool people. 

If you think there should be big threads on other manga's then why don't you start them and put an effort into keeping the discussion going.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> This thread is so big because a lot of good people come here and it's good fun to keep talking to them.
> 
> Ichigo is far from my favourite (I don't like the fan service at all), it's just that it's fun to talk about it with cool people.
> 
> If you think there should be big threads on other manga's then why don't you start them and put an effort into keeping the discussion going.



Ditto. Can't agree anymore.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 20, 2005)

> If you think there should be big threads on other manga's then why don't you start them and put an effort into keeping the discussion going.


There you go blue, yup exactly.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 20, 2005)

The ichigo thread is just a minor version of the Naruto and Bleach forums, while not as renowned as the majour shouen(sp) manga's, the ichigo thread remains as one of the largest outside of the Naruto main forum and bleach sub forum (disregarding fan clubs), even surparssing one piece (that fans wanted a sub forum for), and as many people have said its the regulars to this thread that make it happen, sure it has its dips, mainly due to the introduction of IRC and workloads, but you'd be hard pushed to find such a welcoming community on the forums i feel


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> I'm just curious as to why there is an ichigo thread with 450 pages of discussion, but no ranma 1/2 threads, even about which girl is the right for ranma, or threads about any OTHER harem manga.  What makes ichigo 100% special?



Some may say that it's the artwork (which I personally do love, especially as a fellow artist) and some may say it's the characters. Each fan has their own reasons, and that is probably what does make Ichigo 100% 'special'. That is, the fans that gather here to commune with one another.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If you think there should be big threads on other manga's then why don't you start them and put an effort into keeping the discussion going.



Don't misunderstand, I don't feel bad that other manga's I like more don't have threads like that. I believe some things aren't meant to be discussed in that way, but that's just me. I was just curious as to why OTHER people would discuss about ichigo more than other mangas.

I got my answer tho, from all of the above.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't really see why anything shouldn't be discussed. After all we all have different opinions.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree, i certainly have different opinions from those of any of the major players in this thread, especially Masa ;P


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 20, 2005)

Satsuki lover no.2 said:
			
		

> Don't worry. Nothing can destroy my love for Satsuki!


oh my friend i feel that we can change that with time, of course Masa has survived thus far but you will come around to worshiping Nishino, my young apprentice...


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Ah Suzuka, personally I think the anime is better. There is less fan service. 

You can get the Love Hina manga off Link removed if you don't mind bittorrent.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> I agree, i certainly have different opinions from those of any of the major players in this thread, especially Masa ;P


So I'm a major player now?  Having different opinions is good, as long as you agree with me when the smoke disappears and the sounds fade.



			
				Evil Sith Lord said:
			
		

> oh my friend i feel that we can change that with time, of course Masa has survived thus far but you will come around to worshiping Nishino, my young apprentice...


Your mindcontroling powers are too weak, dark spawn! No one can turn me from the true side!

Goku, May Satsuki be with you!


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 20, 2005)

Satsuki Lover no.1 said:
			
		

> Your mindcontroling powers are too weak, dark spawn! No one can turn me from the true side!


What in the name of Nishino is Dark Spawn, sounds like some kinda horror movie, but anyway the true side is with Nishino and it always will be, you are the evil sith lord, Darth Satsidious


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

Haha, you two are funny, but nevertheless, I'm all for Nishino, sorry Masa, but just nahhh


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueCheese, I'll give the anime (Suzuka) a shot once I finish watching the rest of FMP! Second Raid. And I'll probably download Love Hina once I finish downloading my other stuff on bittorent.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok man, and call me Blue by the way. Everyone else does.

And oh yeah, Nishino ftw!


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> What in the name of Nishino is Dark Spawn, sounds like some kinda horror movie, but anyway the true side is with Nishino and it always will be, you are the evil sith lord, Darth Satsidious


You forgot something, Nishino is a dark spawn, and so are you! Darth Chrisidious! (being a dark spawn yourself might have affected your mind so much you don't even know what you are!)



			
				Techno Goku said:
			
		

> BlueCheese, I'll give the anime (Suzuka) a shot once I finish watching the rest of FMP! Second Raid. And I'll probably download Love Hina once I finish downloading my other stuff on bittorent.


FMP:TSR, ahh good choice my friend, it is truly great!  Don't forget about Suzuka afterwards, but before watching Suzuka, read Love Hina (it cannot be left unread!)


----------



## Hero kun (Dec 20, 2005)

Just in case:

Ichigo 100% - special(anime)

It's about when Yui was missing and Manaka was looking for her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 20, 2005)

> Just in case:
> 
> Ichigo 100% - special(anime)
> 
> It's about when Yui was missing and Manaka was looking for her.


Alright! i can take more manaka panti screen shots!


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

No thanks for me, Ichigo anime dosent exist in my dictionary.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't know if I should thank you Hero... it's good you keep us updated, but who wants the anime?  (is there one?!) oh well, someone might like torturing themselves, go ahead and take a look


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Well at least it makes Hero come back once in a while.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well at least it makes Hero come back once in a while.


hmm thats true, keep the anime updates Hero (and come back more often, eh?)


----------



## Hero kun (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry Wu, there is no .... well, you know what.

This may be my last post before christmas eve, so I wish everyone here a merry christmas!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you too Hero.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Ah Suzuka, personally I think the anime is better. There is less fan service.
> 
> You can get the Love Hina manga off Link removed if you don't mind bittorrent.



I've been meaning to give Love Hina a whirl since before winter break. As soon as I've cleared some stuff off of my HD I'll be getting the manga.

BTW, how was the Love Hina anime?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

The love hina anime is good, but it still doesnt compare to the manga.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> The love hina anime is good, but it still doesnt compare to the manga.



I thought so.  Thanks for the info Blue. Oh and do you read Mahou Sensei Negima as well?


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 20, 2005)

Merry christmas Hero!   (god jul!)

The love hina anime is very good!   but as blue said, the manga is even better... (how can it be? the anime is so good and the manga was still better...)


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas Hero, hope to see you soon


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Off topic but who cares lol.

I have read around 50 chapters og MSN. Personally I didn't think it was that amazing. Does it get better?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 20, 2005)

"MSN" gets me confused, lol, Mahou sensei Negima right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes lol, sorry about that.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not sure myself. I think I've read around 40+ chapters of it. Though I'm always hearing that it's leagues better than the anime (no lies there). Like you said I haven't really seen anything amazing about it just yet but I can tell you the anime pales in comparison from what I've seen (they did the usual like skipping series of chapters and adding extra stuff and the like, not to mention the animation was low quality).

I heard it starts to pick up once Negi begins to have more 'contracts' with the other girls and such later on down the line.


----------



## SkriK (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey hey hey! Having a revisit before christmas! (i had lots of tests at school during the last 2 weeks too)

The Ichigo special was actually pretty good (divine compared to the pantie aliens).


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 21, 2005)

It was?? maybe even worth of a DL?  (was there any Satsuki in it? ehhh nevemind)

Merry Christmas SkirK!


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 21, 2005)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey! Having a revisit before christmas! (i had lots of tests at school during the last 2 weeks too)
> 
> The Ichigo special was actually pretty good (divine compared to the pantie aliens).



Panty aliens? o_o


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 21, 2005)

You haven't seen Ichigo 100% OVA 5? Don't watch it trust me. It's horrible.

Merry Christmas SkriK, I hope you are well.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 21, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You haven't seen Ichigo 100% OVA 5? Don't watch it trust me. It's horrible.



I never really got into the feel of the series for some reason. But I guess I see why now.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmmm, still don't want to touch anything anime related in Ichigo 

and merry christmas SkriK.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2005)

The anime may be sucky, but I think the OP/ED themes were actually pretty good. 

And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lingz (Dec 21, 2005)

Ah, no, the OP and ED themes are possibly one of the worst I've heard from an anime. The "Ikki Ikki" tune is still engraved in my head and it's horrifying.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2005)

_Ike Ike_ reminds me of the Vengabus. I don't think it's bad, though I don't think it's really good either. I do like the OP though, because dream is one of my favorite vocalist groups.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 21, 2005)

Right, okay. I guess it's down to personal preferences, and I can't say that I'm not bias because of my hatred towards the terrible anime. Maybe I'm just influenced, but nevertheless, still not my cup of tea as songs come


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2005)

Haha, yeah, I guess it's just everyone's opinions on that. Well, it's not only the OP, but the character songs are pretty good too, especially Nishino's. They're really good, considering it's Toyoguchi Megumi singing them.


----------



## niceguy645 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have just finished Ichigo 100% (manga) and I must say I am severely disappointed.

Who else has finished? Depressed? When will kawashita come out with a new series?


----------



## Hero kun (Dec 22, 2005)

Niceguy645, if you want to talk about the ending, do it here


----------



## Hexa (Dec 23, 2005)

niceguy645 said:
			
		

> I have just finished Ichigo 100% (manga) and I must say I am severely disappointed.
> 
> Who else has finished? Depressed? When will kawashita come out with a new series?


Kawashita is next coming out with a one-shot named Koori Hime Kitan.  It'll be in issue 4-5 of jump.




(info taken from: *www.vejiitasei.com/ naruto/naruto_hosted.htm*)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow, direct downloads now? Guess they're servers got clogged because of Ichigo 100% DLs.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 23, 2005)

The new manga does look interesting, lets just hope it's up to par with her previous installments


----------



## Ainsin (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds pretty cool. I doubt it will be as good as Ichigo, but I'll try to keep an open mind with it.

Merry Christmas my fellow Ichigo-fanatics!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2005)

Is it already Christmas? It's still X-mas Ever over _hyah_


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, it's already Christmas... Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 24, 2005)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Yes, it's already Christmas... Merry Christmas everyone!



Same to you Masa.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is Direct DLs from Yanimes own site:


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 24, 2005)

I beat you to it lingz  and merry christmas lingz


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2005)

Ah, so it's Christmas everywhere else but NA. Well then, Merry Christmas guys! Anyone get good presents?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 24, 2005)

Not christmas over here yet too, just said it 'cos it seemed like it was christmas everywhere else, lol.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 24, 2005)

Hexa said:
			
		

> Kawashita is next coming out with a one-shot named Koori Hime Kitan.  It'll be in issue 4-5 of jump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty interesting. I'll definitely keep my eyes open for it.

Still have a few more hours till Christmas here as well. >_<


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2005)

I got around six more hours till Christmas hits here. Merry almost Christmas for those who live in NA!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2005)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I got around six more hours till Christmas hits here. Merry almost Christmas for those who live in NA!


 We already have a name for "Merry almost Christmas." It's called "Christmas Eve" lol  kidding

Just about 9 more hours left here in California.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Only 1 here.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2005)

Which new manga is this?


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 25, 2005)

The person that made Ichigo, her new manga.


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2005)

Does anybody else think that the girl in that pic. looks like Satsuki?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't see it, and it's probably best not to compare it to Ichigo when it's released 'cos it might not neccesarily live up to the standard of Ichigo.


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 26, 2005)

hmm... it looks more like Mizusu to me, but as lingz said, lets not compare them...  (yet  )

oh. about the christmas thingy, it was christmas when I wrote (here in sweden we celebrate on christmas eve  )


----------



## Gene (Dec 26, 2005)

Ahh crap. I think the only way to download it is through IRC which I don't have. *goes and downloads IRC*

-EDIT-
I'm so confused. I wish their bittorent page was working.

-EDIT2-
IRC is getting even more confusing. For anybody who has downloaded it, can you send to me through e-mail or host it on a website for me? It would be greatly aprreciated.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Come on the Ichigo IRC channel, there is very easy instructions for how to get on there in my sig. Then someone there can probably teach you how to download off IRC.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone still waiting for Yanime release or have the majority read the LQ?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm still waiting. ^^


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice to know Youko, what you think will happen in the next volume?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Nice to know Youko, what you think will happen in the next volume?


-Another changing point in Manaka's life
-Chinami dying
-At least some Kozue/Misuzu spotlight
-Yui being an ass
-Sotomura working on his ecchi schemes
-Chinami dying
-Manaka deciding on which girl Toujou or Nishino
-Chinami dying

Did I make myself clear yet?  (no offense to fans of her, if there are any)


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha, I think we would all like to see Chinami dying. 
Why Yui being an ass? 
Sotomura working on his ecchi schemes is a given


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Um, I dunno, Yui also seems to be pestering Manaka a lot. She's okay, but I really don't care for her all that much.

So what about you Lingz?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha I see. Damn, I'm like the only who hasn't finished besides Blue.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

I plan to and I still am. ^^


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with ^ i'd like to see Chinami die in various ways, plus I haven't finished reading yet, waiting for Yanime, on another note i just applied to join the 18+ forums and i have no idea why i did, how odd of me


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Something to add.

I want Komiyama to have endless nightmares of Chinami dumping him.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol 

Nice, nice.

Do we all reckon that Satsuki still has a chance with Manaka or not?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

I probably think not, it's defnitely down to Toujou or Nishino. Satsuki doesn't need a man fool like Manaka anyways, he's a dunce. >.>


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Youko said:
			
		

> I probably think not, it's defnitely down to Toujou or Nishino. Satsuki doesn't need a man like Manaka anyways, he's a dunce. >.>



And for our interest, who you think he will chose? (You knew this question would come up )


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually, I didn't. 

*Spoiler*: _Manaka will definitely choose..._ 



Yui Chinami, no Sotomura 




From what I've gone up to, I say he'd pick Toujou for some reason.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol, right, Toujou eh? You like Toujou more aswel?


Soutomura is the obvious choice indeed.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

It's not of who I like more, it's more like who I think he'll choose.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 28, 2005)

Aww leave poor Komi alone, just attack the Chinami who deserves nothing but pain, i still reckon he'll end up with Nishino and Satsuki has no chance indeed (sorry Masa)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

I know she has no chance, but I don't really give a damn if she doesn't get Manaka because he doesn't deserve her, plus Satsuki's too good for Manaka anyway.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 28, 2005)

And what makes you think that then? (sorry i just wanna know coz i wanna see what people's opinions are)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

It's simple really. All of the girls are too good for Manaka. For instance, Satsuki is way popular among guys, she can get almost any guy she wants, so why settle for a guy like Manaka, when there are plenty of better guys out there? That's why I like Misuzu too, she plays it smart.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

You don't neccesarily have to be "as popular" as your love interest to go out with her. Maybe she actually wants to find a guy that isnt the centre of attractions, eg. Manaka.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahhh Misuzu seems to have the most sense out of all the girls, but its like Nishino said, you can't help who you fall in love with, but i do agree with your opinion, in a way its fact because there is very little chance of it happening in real life to someone like Manaka


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

True, true. You all make good arguments. ^^ But still, if you look at it, there's nothing much else they have in common with each other. And besides, if Manaka doesn't want Satsuki she should stop trying already. Stop, and find a better guy that is.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm, you don't neccesarily have to have alot in common with your girlfriend/boyfriend. Take Nishino for example, theres not alot in common between her and Manaka, yet they get along just fine.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, but I have to say though, Manaka did not handle their dating very well. Also, at the end of 17, he was more emotionally felt by Toujou than Nishino.

Mmm, can't think of anything else to say right now.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

it's not neccesary for him to handle the dating well for the two of them to get along. A key quote from wu is if you are speaking to the person you like, even talking about hot dogs would lead to an interesting convo. It just feels to me they the two of them bond extremely well. Where as with Toujou, they are constantly just talking about movies, and although they do get along fairly well, they don't seem to have the sparks that Manaka and Nishino share.

/ok, got abit carried away there and it might not have made any sense


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually to be perfectly honest Manaka does have some things in common, most vital things infact, with Nishino its that they both follow their dreams trying to accomplish them for the other, Toujou, its the desire to work together to accomplish their dream (Manaka's dream in reality), and Satsuki and Manaka are happiest when they are together, so they basically make each other happy, while these can be seen as just effects we must take them into account


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

...ah, lost my place. Don't know where to start again. Well anyways, from what you're telling me, it seems that Manaka has more common interests with Toujou or Nishino than the rest of the girls. Is that it? *brainfart*


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol, well undoubtly, Toujou does share the most interests with Manaka, but this does not neccesarily prove that sharing the same interests makes her the best girlfriend for Manaka at all.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, so Manaka can very well have a girlfriend that shares little to no interests with him at all?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah, why not?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, that doesn't sound like a good relationship IMO. Why would he go out with someone he doesn't even know? Okay, so what if it was Chinami then? They have little to no interest whatsoever and they never see each other a lot. Would that match up good? 

I'm really joking on this but I wanna know what you think.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't be silly. Interest does not by any means represent how much you get along with someone. Furthermore, you don't have to share the same interest as one to "know" them.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

You're right. I told you I was just joking...


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 28, 2005)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Well, that doesn't sound like a good relationship IMO. Why would he go out with someone he doesn't even know? Okay, so what if it was Chinami then? They have little to no interest whatsoever and they never see each other a lot. Would that match up good?
> 
> I'm really joking on this but I wanna know what you think.



Oh god, Chinami. 

Can anyone have a healthy relationship with that girl?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Komi?!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, that lasted about.... a week at the least?  I don't quite remember. 

All I know is, in vol. 17, where they had that match up thing, you know what Chinami's number was?

*666!!!*

L.M.F.A.O.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 28, 2005)

Haha, hilarious Youko


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 28, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Komi?!



Poor guy. XD



			
				QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Yeah, that lasted about.... a week at the least?  I don't quite remember.
> 
> All I know is, in vol. 17, where they had that match up thing, you know what Chinami's number was?
> 
> ...



ROFL. When I saw that I had to throw my head back and laugh. She's a demoness!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 28, 2005)

The manga-ka is a genious.


----------



## SasuRyu (Dec 29, 2005)

Chinami is just plain mean and i hope she gets whats coming to her, preferably being drowned in that money that she loves so much


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Good to see some discussion while I am away. Might be busy till the 1st now, not sure.

I don't see how anyone can like Chinami, we did have a guy asking if there was a Chinami FC a while ago though.

@techno
Sorry no one was in the IRC channel when you came in. Normally it would be bussier but I have my gf staying over at the moment. So I'm not spending much time on there.

@Lingz 
I love the Fruits Basket sig you got there.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

> I don't see how anyone can like Chinami, we did have a guy asking if there was a Chinami FC a while ago though.


Hmmm, I think every girl out there would be admired by a guy, it's just down to personal prefrences I guess. 



> Good to see some discussion while I am away. Might be busy till the 1st now, not sure.



Np man. Speak to ya soon


----------



## SkriK (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok it's passed christmas now, can't hold myself away anymore. Hello everyone!

So what's been cracking these last weeks? what did everyone get for christmas? any new regulars? what's current discussion?

I got new headphones and a mouse to the compy, (and a reflex vest from my grandma) some cash and a present card for a new chair.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome back.

Not much been happening around here since it's christmas time and everyones busy.


----------



## SkriK (Dec 29, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Welcome back.
> 
> Not much been happening around here since it's christmas time and everyones busy.


Thanks man.

Hmm, ok. Christmas is over, here in sweden. So what did you get lingz?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Ah, just got some money. So you finally got a mouse eh? I remember when you said you couldnt crop images on photoshop 'cos of your mouse.

Still waiting for Yanime?


----------



## SkriK (Dec 29, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Ah, just got some money. So you finally got a mouse eh? I remember when you said you couldnt crop images on photoshop 'cos of your mouse.
> 
> Still waiting for Yanime?


Yeah that's right.

Who isn't waiting? It's been so long i've forgot what heppened in the last chapters. *goes to read them through*


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Was just checking. We still a nishino fanatic?


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm new to the series and I was just wondering....has the manga been finished yet?


----------



## SkriK (Dec 29, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Was just checking. We still a nishino fanatic?[/QOUTE]
> Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh yeah SkriK, we're still planning to do the website we intended to create, and should be starting on it soon


----------



## SkriK (Dec 29, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Oh yeah SkriK, we're still planning to do the website we intended to create, and should be starting on it soon


Awesome!! I'm looking forward to help out.

(It's 04:12am, what the hell am i still doing up??)


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Ah, cool. Blue will be pleased. Anything related to GFX will be handled by you!!


----------



## SkriK (Dec 29, 2005)

Great, since i dont do much else than that. I know some coding too but... yeah.

EDIT: Sorry Lingz but i gotta say goodnight, my awake and sleep hours are turning upside down.
Go to bed: 04am-05am
Wake up at: 2pm-3pm
Not healthy.

Night night.  Nishino~


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, alright Skrik, night and stay active!

On another note, is it just me or has the Ichigo 100% FC been totally removed from NF? I can't seem to find it and when I follow a link to the FC, an error page comes up saying an unvalid link, ok, not good, anyone?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm afraid it's not just Ichigo. My HiME FC is gone too! WTF?


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh right, Mai hime FC aswel? Maybe technically problems then?


----------



## Gene (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't see it either. Maybe it got deleted.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 29, 2005)

I dunno, could be tech problems. I hope it's nothing major though, and I also hope nothing was lost ((><))

I checked my subscriptions and 3 of them are missing. >.>


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Theres no reason to delte it. Besides, Mai hime FC is missing aswel so i'm guessing it's not our fault.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 29, 2005)

Futurama FC is missing to ¬¬;


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

@Youko, yeah me too, Ichigo FC has totally been removed off my suibscribtion, and now I'm starting to worry if it will be able to revive the whole FC. If not, then it will take hell of a long time for blue to create the FC considering the amount of stuff on the first two posts of the FC


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, god, another FC missing, definitely not our problem though, but maybe we need to tell a admin/mod or something


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 29, 2005)

I've already reported this in the Fanclub Issues thread. Apparently, other FCs have disappeared as well. @_@


----------



## Lingz (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, I've realised, and if other FC's have dissapeared, then it must be some technical problem. Hopefully, they can bring back all the FC's in the same shape.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn that's annoying. Can't lose the first two posts.

@SkriK
Good to see you back!


----------



## SkriK (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning guys. It seems that the Kingdom Hearts FC is gone too. But the Manaka x Nishino is still there!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, the Nishino FC too. Love the sig by the way SkriK.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, morning aswel. Still no Ichigo FC 

and now I'm off to more revision..


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 30, 2005)

Ichigo 100% fc is... gone?   I go laning for some days and it's not there!! I hope they can bring it back (they should be able to do that right??)

Anyway, still laning (different place though ) see you tomorrow, I'll drop by to say happy new year or something


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

Lol, have fun LANing Masa!

On another note, is it me or is this wallpaper of Nishino hawt?


----------



## SkriK (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmm, why am i writing this late? I shouldn't even be up. (04:21am)
Was that supposed to be a joke Lingz?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 30, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Lol, have fun LANing Masa!
> 
> On another note, is it me or is this wallpaper of Nishino hawt?


Yeah, it defnitely pwns.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, no it wasnt suppose to be. I linked it from a website and they obviously were not link-friendly, I'll go find the image again now, lol.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

here, the real one!


----------



## SkriK (Dec 30, 2005)

Who hasn't seen that one?


























Oooooooh, there was a background, nice.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmm, was that sarcasm? (sorry, I'm bad with sarcasm )


----------



## SkriK (Dec 30, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Hmm, was that sarcasm? (sorry, I'm bad with sarcasm )


It's up to you


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice wallpaper indeedy.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmmm, I dunno really, I thought it looked good and the BG suited the stock.


----------



## less (Dec 30, 2005)

Say, anyone got a link to that french site where you can read Ichigo 100% online? I know the link is in the first post of the fan club, but fan has gone missing on me...

EDIT: Nevermind, I found it in my browser history. You should look up the fan club, though, cause I get the "invalid thread" message when I click the clickable sigbanners and it doesn't show up at all when I search for it.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

this

Here you go.


----------



## SkriK (Dec 30, 2005)

Press the link in my signature.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

> EDIT: Nevermind, I found it in my browser history. You should look up the fan club, though, cause I get the "invalid thread" message when I click the clickable sigbanners and it doesn't show up at all when I search for it.



Yes, we alerady know this, but unfortunately, not much we can do about it,


----------



## SkriK (Dec 30, 2005)

*bgleh bgleh blegh* Im tired as shit... gotta sleep and recharge until tommorow night, might drink my heart out. or maybe not, since i dont like beer.

Night night, and a happy new year incase i dont see someone of you.


----------



## Lingz (Dec 30, 2005)

Ehh, right, night and happy new year.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 31, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> here, the real one!



Pretty nice-looking wall. Gotta love Nishino.


----------



## TEK (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea, awesome wallpaper. I think I might put it as my desktop wallpaper right now. ^_^

Just heard about the loss of the Ichigo FC. I'm sorry to hear about it. Hopefully it'll be back soon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 31, 2005)

^Same goes for Mai-HiME FC too.

><


----------



## TEK (Dec 31, 2005)

Indeed. These losses of FC's are most unfortunate.


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Dec 31, 2005)

Need to liven up the mood.  >.>  <.<  hmm Might as well say it.  I plan on displaying some "drool" pics(pictures of the character drooling). The pics from HiME/Otome have become errr good(wouldn't say famous  , none theless still good to laugh at)  I aint gona show any here from other anime ask Youko or others from there(if they're willing) or you could just go around pg. 70 of the Otome discussion board >.> I got to color in the ones I want to use so don't expect them to quickly.  Not to mention this is an expiremet. Ah hell Ill post one for example.  
*Spoiler*: _Mai Otome_ 



This is the first one I've done


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 31, 2005)

I-Ichi-Ichigo drool?!! 
*
Kita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

BTW, nice avy.


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Dec 31, 2005)

isn't that overreacting? >.>    <.<


----------



## Angel Slayer (Dec 31, 2005)

Damn it all!! I just started reading this manga and I have to say that I'm in love-I'm only on chapter 30, but I can't wait to read the rest!!!!


----------



## Lingz (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol, good for you 

Nice to see you EK, and yeah, hope FC's are back soon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 31, 2005)

9thsfArchangel said:
			
		

> isn't that overreacting? >.>    <.<


 You want me to underreact? >.> No point in adding drool then...


----------



## Masahiro (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy new year everyone!!!  *parties on*


----------



## Guardian Archangel (Dec 31, 2005)

I wasn't thinking straight Youko, I swear, look at the time stamp  >.>  <.<


----------



## Lingz (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't had time to read through the "christmas pages" in here until now. It's nice to see that SkiK is back again, Welcome back!
@Angel Slayer: Nice that you like it, who is your favourite girl?
And once again, HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!


/Masa, who woke up at 3 pm


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New year to everyone, I myself was out at a party and well some interesting things happened lets just say that


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey guys, it's been a while, but I thought Id just drop by and wish everyone a happy new year!!

Geez, I feel weird, I havn't been around for ages....


----------



## Lingz (Jan 1, 2006)

Ah, happy new year to you too val, how you been?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 1, 2006)

You came back at the right time! I have been away for a week. How are you mate?

Just to tell people the Ichigo FC will be back up shortly


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 1, 2006)

oi oi oi, busy like crazy...

Anyways, did any new yanime releases come outlately??  I accidently dl'd some LQ releases from the new souhaku site


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you read them? No Yanime releases yet.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 1, 2006)

"accidently" eh? 

Nope, still no Yanime release, but I think it will be released shortly.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 1, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You came back at the right time! I have been away for a week. How are you mate?
> 
> Just to tell people the Ichigo FC will be back up shortly


 For serious? 

@SasuRyu: Love your YUI sig.  Big fan of her songs.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 1, 2006)

Well it will be recreated. But the first two posts I made will still be there. All the members will still be there. Just all the discussion will be gone.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 1, 2006)

All the discussions gone is abit of a shame, but I guess it was mostly off topic stuff.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 1, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well it will be recreated. But the first two posts I made will still be there. All the members will still be there. Just all the discussion will be gone.


 How are you able to recover the first two posts? Did you save it or something?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 1, 2006)

Search engine cache. Just searched for it in MSN search

It's back here


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 1, 2006)

Ah, nice. I did the same with the Mai-HiME FC but I used diff search engines. Thanks for the info, Blue, that was very helpful. ^_^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 1, 2006)

No problem man, there was no way I was gonna lose the first two posts of the Ichigo FC. Took me forever to write it all out.


----------



## TEK (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm glad that those posts were saved. It would have been a tragic loss if it was gone.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it would have been a tragic!

Anyway, all way and good now.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 2, 2006)

Woah, most regulars are back it seems, now where is Wu and Saka? It's good you found the FC somewhere blue, those 2 first posts would have been hell to recreate.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 2, 2006)

> where is Wu and Saka



Wu dissapears, no suprise in that, Saka has dissapeared on us for a long time aswel.


----------



## less (Jan 2, 2006)

Say, I've got a question. I'm reading this thing on mangavision and at the end of volume 10 the characters are all on a class trip. Junpei and Tsukasa were hiding under the floorboards of an old temple and whatnot. The Next volume, 11, starts out with it being  right before christmas. Is that right, or has mangavision screwed something up? The class trip had much potential, I thought, and the series so far hasn't had such sudden stops.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 2, 2006)

Vol 10 ends with Nishino and manaka buying some charms from a temple (right after being under the floorboards as you said) and vol 11 starts with christmas (the chapter "lots of santas").


----------



## less (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh. That was so sudden. I had the feeling that the school trip was just beginning. Anyway, thanks


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 2, 2006)

wow, this whole time no new releases....

and Naw, i didn't read the LQ's, after i dl'd them i saw "LQ" in part of the file name and deleted them.  

do you think that Yanime will translate the specials?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 2, 2006)

What specials?


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 2, 2006)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Haven't had time to read through the "christmas pages" in here until now. It's nice to see that SkiK is back again, Welcome back!
> @Angel Slayer: Nice that you like it, who is your favourite girl?
> And once again, HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!
> 
> ...



I think that would have to be Satsuki ^__^.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh man, another Satsuki fan? Masa will be happy.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 2, 2006)

WOHOO!! Satsukis fanbase is growing larger by the day! what was it again... 74 members in the FC??  (just rubbing it in, you nishino fans) Oh, Angel, if you didn't notice it before, my sig and avy is all Satsuki. So you can guess my favourite pretty easily   If you didn't join her FC before, go and do it now, ok? 

/masa, going to sleep at 4.30 am


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 2, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Oh man, another Satsuki fan? Masa will be happy.



Hahaha! So, what's wrong with her? She is a very large breasted girl that is willing to give up her body and soul for the one she loves-hmmm, sounds like a good catch to me  .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, there's nothing wrong with that, except that that man is Manaka, who doesn't deserve her.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2006)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> WOHOO!! Satsukis fanbase is growing larger by the day! what was it again... 74 members in the FC?? (just rubbing it in, you nishino fans) Oh, Angel, if you didn't notice it before, my sig and avy is all Satsuki. So you can guess my favourite pretty easily  If you didn't join her FC before, go and do it now, ok?
> 
> /masa, going to sleep at 4.30 am


 
Except half of them probably haven't read the manga lol.


----------



## dark_himura (Jan 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas! Happy New Year!

better late than never right? =)

everbody seems to be popping up (including me!).

is the FC back already?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah the FC is back, just click the link in my sig.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome back himura, and Happy new year to you!



			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Except half of them probably haven't read the manga lol.


 They don't need to, they know she is the best anyway


----------



## Gene (Jan 3, 2006)

Even if the members of the Satsuki FC were cut in half, we'd have around the same number of people the Nishino FC has if not more.


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 3, 2006)

Hahaha! I'm still only on chapter 116, well I'm about to start reading it right now. I just wish Manaka had some balls to actually do something to atleast one of these girls!!! He pisses me off so much, if I were him I would of totally done something by now


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 3, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Even if the members of the Satsuki FC were cut in half, we'd have around the same number of people the Nishino FC has if not more.


 
And if half the members posted it might be as big as the Nishino FC.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello everybody! Damn LANs are tireing... But i've been sleeping for 4 hours since i got home. So, now that newyear and christmas is over, is everyone back?

Is it just me who thinks Suzuka is better than Ichigo 100%?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello skrik, most people are back I guess 

LAN eh? Same as masa then, hehe.

Suprising coming from you that you think Suzuka is better than Ichigo, I dunno about that, I think Suzuka anime wins Ichigo 100% anime anyday of the week, but manga, hmmm...they're about the same I think, but Suzuka is better for romance and Ichigo is abit funnier I guess.

Ah yeah SkriK, we are starting the website now, so we need to talk to you about the graphics for the website soon, we need a temperory layout for the website first so we will need to discuss this asap if that's ok with you


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 4, 2006)

By the way SkriK, not sure if you realise but the nature of the site has changed slightly. Basically we felt that a purely Ichigo site wouldn't last long. Especially after seeing existing Ichigo sites have very little visitors. So we have decided to make it about romance/shoujo anime and manga as a whole. 

This will of course still very much feature Ichigo it just means we will extend it to more series other than Ichigo. We are hoping this will increase our target audience and attract more visitors to the site. After all the last thing we wan't is the site to die after we put effort into creating it.


----------



## darksage78 (Jan 4, 2006)

Manga-wise
Ichigo 100% > Suzuka

TV-wise
Suzuka > Ichigo 100%

Ichigo 100%'s tv eps were horrible...


----------



## SkriK (Jan 4, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Suprising coming from you that you think Suzuka is better than Ichigo, I dunno about that, I think Suzuka anime wins Ichigo 100% anime anyday of the week, but manga, hmmm...they're about the same I think, but Suzuka is better for romance and Ichigo is abit funnier I guess.


I'm not comparing anime to anime, but Suzuka anime to Ichigo manga. It's not allways i think of ichigo as a comedy manga, more like a romance. But for some reason Suzuka has stronger expressions of feelings, there's never any fights or any dispite in ichigo (ok, satsuki has hit manaka sometime but that doesn't count). I mean... hmm.. this is hard to put in words.. i'll eventually come up with an explanation.

@Website


			
				BlueCheese said:
			
		

> By the way SkriK, not sure if you realise but the nature of the site has changed slightly. Basically we felt that a purely Ichigo site wouldn't last long. Especially after seeing existing Ichigo sites have very little visitors. So we have decided to make it about romance/shoujo anime and manga as a whole.
> 
> This will of course still very much feature Ichigo it just means we will extend it to more series other than Ichigo. We are hoping this will increase our target audience and attract more visitors to the site. After all the last thing we wan't is the site to die after we put effort into creating it.


Makes sense, i don't think a 100% Ichigo 100% (lol) site would last long either. But how we gonna talk about it? MSN or should i get IRC?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 4, 2006)

Erm, we can do both. 'Cos blue has all our MSN adresses so it would be simple to talk together in a conversation. We need a time for it though, is tonight at some time okay with you?


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey peeps!

I've finally have PC back. I've been busy playing silly christmas gigs for work functions for the most of the end of last year. I spent New Years hiking. It was actually a lot more fun than you would think.

I've also been busy watching anime. I've become sick of Naruto's fillers, so I've tried out other animes. I thought 'School Rumble' was a really great romance anime. For the most part, the anime is tongue-in-cheek, but it did have some serious moments. I also watched a series entitled 'Nanaka 6/17'. It is quite similar to the American movie '13 going on 30', but with a much more somber experience. Nothing was sugar-coated. The final anime that I watched this holiday was 'Air'. I'm not 100% sure if I enjoyed it. It was above my station in many aspects, which made it difficult for me to relate to an anime.

I hope everyone had a good new years.

*goes to watch Hachikuro for the 4th time*


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Join the School Rumble FC! Link is in my sig.

Good to see you back man.


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 4, 2006)

I would like to join the fanclub, but your SR sig isn't linked at all.

Good to be back. I'm going to try and be a little more active in the forums. No guarantee though


----------



## Lingz (Jan 4, 2006)

Try the link in my sig Ainsin.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice that you are back too Ainsin, and hiking on new years is pretty random (so is LAN.. but who cares?  ) nice you had time for some quality anime watching! We are discussing the site as I write... very interesting. It's good that ppl are getting active again, not just ainsin but nearly everyone has dropped by now, good going dudes!

Satsukis FC would be bigger than Nishinos if half of the members quit, so meh on you!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 4, 2006)

heh, as far as i knew, Suzuka doesn't even really have that many chapters of manga available.....so we couldn't compare?

(though ive never seen anything of suzuka, but it's on my to do list)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Val! Good to see you man. Weren't you the one who told me to read the first chapter of Suzuka ages back?


----------



## Angel Slayer (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't find volume 18 and 19! Someone please help me, I need to know how it all ends :cries:!

Well I'm going to sleep, I hope someone can help me out by the time I wake up .


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 5, 2006)

It feels like I've been waiting for years for YAnime to release the HQ of the final 2 chapters. They are masters of torture.

I just watched the Ichigo 100% special (I think it's OVA #6 or something). It wasn't too bad. It actually stayed within the realms of manga, and it actually followed the storyline. I just hope there isn't anymore of these useless releases scheduled.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I think all you guys have alot of patience waiiting for Yanime, although it's definitely worth the wait.

Ichigo anime? Hmmm, the animation alone is a nightmare


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 5, 2006)

The animation can't be a nightmare, since the anime doesn't exist, you remember that now lingz! 
I'm also waiting for Yanime release, I won't touch those LQ releases.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 5, 2006)

Ainsin said:
			
		

> I just watched the Ichigo 100% special (I think it's OVA #6 or something). It wasn't too bad. It actually stayed within the realms of manga, and it actually followed the storyline. I just hope there isn't anymore of these useless releases scheduled.


I agree. That one was the only one that kept the storyline to the manga.

EDIT: Website 1st logo partially finished, just needs a name. and a border.


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty good. Just amazing!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome as ever SkriK.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, very pretty SkriK


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome logo! I am incredibly impressed!


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 5, 2006)

Lingz provides the stocks, SkriK works his magic, the rest watches.. excellent teamwork!


----------



## Lingz (Jan 5, 2006)

Lol, I am doing a minor job, blue is sorting out all the host problems and html coding!


----------



## SkriK (Jan 5, 2006)

Masahiro said:
			
		

> Lingz provides the stocks, SkriK works his magic, the rest watches.. excellent teamwork!


Hahaha, yeah!

Thanks Lingz.

(STILL NEEDS A NAME!)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 5, 2006)

SkriK said:
			
		

> I agree. That one was the only one that kept the storyline to the manga.
> 
> EDIT: Website 1st logo partially finished, just needs a name. and a border.



:amazed 

Man that's awesome.


----------



## Gene (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome banners SkriK! I can't wait for the website to be finished. I wish all you guys the best of luck with it!
Also a headsup to all members of the Satsuki FC, somebody has just recently posted the ending to Ichigo 100% in the FC. Unfortunately somebody already got spoiled. I advise staying away unless you have read the ending like I have. I have already PM'd him regarding the matter and am now waiting for him to edit or delete his post. I'm not sure what else I can do to help, but I hope the problem will be fixed soon.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 5, 2006)

Good stuff techno, thanks for the heads up


----------



## SkriK (Jan 5, 2006)

Arrrhg! this forum... spoilers everywhere.

Was kinda hard to make it look at least a little proper.
Banner 2:


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmm... Name for the site... If you guys could give us more info about the site, the audience (us) could help.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Well most of the series we are covering are shoujo and romance. 

Nice work SkriK btw, gave you my thoughts on MSN.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmmmm, a name...

Manga+Anime+Info+Forum = Yasashisa?


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 5, 2006)

ehh care to explain what it means?  /masahiro is clueless


----------



## SkriK (Jan 5, 2006)

It means kindness.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 5, 2006)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, a name...
> 
> Manga+Anime+Info+Forum = Yasashisa?


 Kindness? Easiness? What?

So how did you come up with the name?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 5, 2006)

Kindness as answered above you


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 5, 2006)

What do people think of real gem of a thread as a the domain. We have been toying with this one for quite a while.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, as hard to believe as it is, we spent hours and hours trying to think of that domain name


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Lol, well we want to get it right.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmm no response..... Just so you know I don't care if you tell me it's a crap name I just want some honest answers. To get a better idea of the sort of series we are gonna cover here is a preliminary list:

Ichigo 100%
KGNE
H&C
paradise kiss
FMWS
fruits basket
kare kano
Suzuka
School rumble
Chobits
Love hina
Beyond the clouds
Hoshi no koe
Aishiteruze Baby
princess tutu
Kaleido star
Peach girl
Mahoraba heartful days 
Saikano

So please, any feedback would be most helpful!


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it is a fair name. Most of those manga/anime that you have listed, have come from shounen jump. It seems pretty straight forward and self-explanitory!

I'm all for it! I can hardly wait for the site!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 6, 2006)

They are? TBH I'm not happy with pureshoujo cos loads of the series aren't shoujo. It's just we can't find a word that fits all of them (or at least most of them!).


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, I thought most of the above mentioned series were apart of shounen jump. Guess I'm more clueless than I thought!

hrmmm.... i was thinking ecchi, but most of these series are not ecchi at all. They are mostly romance series! 'Soap operas' is pretty mean, so maybe something to do with the feeling of 'love' or something. Maybe the japanese word for romance would work (in romanji).

Sorry I can't be more help. I have had a little too many drinks tonight. I got a little carried away!

I will try to add some more constructive comments once I've sobered up a bit more.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 6, 2006)

Lol, very true Ainsin, most are romance and comedy!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 6, 2006)

We can't use the word for romance - renai cos that is what hentai games are called. Definately don't wanna give that impression. Right idea though.


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 6, 2006)

I am off to bed now. Mainly because I'm getting a omega headache  

I will give it some thought. If you haven't come up with an idea yet, I'll post some more ideas. Hopefully they'll be a bit more helpful.

Is there a word for 'soap opera' in japanese? I know it is a bit harsh, but maybe it could be a viable option.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm, soap opera in japanese?

Anyway, night


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmm I don't think I could ever live with myself having a site named soap opera.

Night man, cheers for the help!


----------



## Lingz (Jan 6, 2006)

What's wrong with soap opera?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 6, 2006)

You know I realised this year that the crime rate in soap opera's rises astronomically between Christmas and New Year. 

But anyway I think it gives the wrong impression.


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 7, 2006)

I've racked my brain for sometime now, and I still can't come up with anything great. The only brainstorm that I've had is maybe you could merge the japanese words for 'romance' and 'comedy'. Even then it might be a little too strange.

I think pureshoujo is pretty good. You might have to go with that!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like you guys need some help huh?

Hmm.. Romance can mean _monogatari_ in Japanese, if referring to a story that is. But the name sounds really long...

_Kigeki_ means comedy in Japanese. 

_Sozo Onna_ - Fantasy (imagination) Girl
_Yume Shoujo_ - Dream Girl

A mix of both?

.....Titles are hard.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Well I think last night we settled on purekanjou. Kanjou means emotion(s), feeling(s), sentiment. So I think it fits pretty nicely. Plus it looks good on the banner so we are pretty happy with it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Pure Kanjou, is it? Hmm, not bad at all.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Lol that is nearly everyone's reaction when they hear it for the first time.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, websites going on really well, we're settling down with the banners now and soon the layout


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 7, 2006)

So it's coming along well, I've initiated the start of my sections, looking forward to implamenting them


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 7, 2006)

wow, i can't wait for the site to come out as well.  BTW Skrik, WONDERFUL job on the banner, I love it!!  

Have oyu guys seen Ai yori Aoshi?  Maybe you should add that to the list as well.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't worked anything at all on the site today. (never really felt like it, and if i push it; it just turns out bad.)

So instead i read some Ichigo, and when i read chapter 152, you could say i was chocked...

First reading this:

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 152 spoiler_ 



http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/3830/ffs13ny.jpg




Then moving my eyes a little to the left:

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 152 spoiler_ 



http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/9972/ffs25jw.jpg




It completely ruined the atmosphere... *sigh*...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 7, 2006)

LOL, you read it off the web?  That's pretty funny...


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

I've seen Ai yori Aoshi, it's not very good IMO.

SkriK, what's with the pig image


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 7, 2006)

Really?  I enjoyed it enough...no masterpiece, but definitely worth mentioning as a shoujo i think.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 7, 2006)

It was a commercial banner...


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, I think we thought about adding it.

You read it online?


----------



## SkriK (Jan 7, 2006)

Mmmmmmmhmmm


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

It is in the list, I added it last night.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

I almost clicked those buttons again!  you know I like those things!... well, hope it gets released by Yanime soon so I can read it.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

Not a spoiler masa, it's the last chapter of Volume 17.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh, thought it was first chp of 18... sorry sorry, I'll look at them now then


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

By the way the list of animes/mangas I mentioned before aren't final and it will grow. It's just obviously we have to start with just a few and build up.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

"Just a few"? That's alot really (I think) but yeah, it will be more later on   SkriK, that pig was... not really fitting there, doesn't give the right feeling while reading that chapter, or any chapter for that matter.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

> or any chapter for that matter.



It's fitting when you're reading Komi x Chinami.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> It's fitting when you're reading Komi x Chinami.


 
Lol that's harsh.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

I doubt that, not a pig, but maybe an octupus   that pig is really a mood spoiler, and it's ugly to boot.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

Haha, pigs don't tend to be pretty really


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

you got something against pigs?   anyway not all pigs are ugly (not the small ones  )  anyway, back on topic soon?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

So which one out of Komi and Chinami is the pig?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

They both are, lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Lol, any ideas for which animals other characters represent?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

Komi - Octopus
Chinami - Dog
Toujou - Rabit


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Sotomura reminds me of a hairy animal, maybe a wolverine? 

Manaka = skunk

Only kidding.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 7, 2006)

Blue, you're aware of that the Ichigo 100% link in your sig links to the Pure Kanjou logo right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Woops no, thanks for that.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Komi = gorilla or octopus (he can mimic them, so why not?  )
Chinami = hmmm a Leech or a Tick (you know the small bloodsucking parasite) maybe?
Let me think of the others a bit more.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

I like your Chinami one Masa, very fitting.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, isn't it    Got to think about the other though.... Sotomura..hmmm a fox maybe? He is rather tricky (not anything with his looks here)

EDIT: Thought a little and isn't Manaka a dog really? trying to be so nice and friendly to everyone and can't decide who to like the most?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Amachi is a cockroach maybe?


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Naah, Amachi isn't that bad.. not cockroach bad anyway... dunno what he could be though  I can't seem to place the girls anywhere, it's rather hard.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Manaka - I'd call him a pig, but he's more the opposite of one. A duck? 
Komiyama - baboon
Chinami - rat (figure out the rest)
Sotomura - a very furry animal
Misuzu - somewhat related to what Sotomura would be
Kozue - something small and cute, like a bunny
Toujou - I dunno why but i see a little sheep o_O
Nishino - a kitten?
Satsuki - fox


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Ah I agree with you on Satsuki, fox definately suits her


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

A kitten is kinda Nishino..

Toujou sheep?? , lol


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Nah, she isn't a fox, foxes are like.. cunning and tricky, she's more straight on!  I mean, how many times did she decieve someone? (I can think of one time.. and thats hardly countable)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

You don't think Satsuki can be cunning and tricky?


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Ofcourse she can! But she hasn't, so why call her a fox because she CAN be cunning, so could Nishino and Toujou too then.
BTW, I don't agree that Misuzu is the same as (or related to) sotomura, they aren't alike at all.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Meh, well I said somewhat like Hiroshi, but not exactly the same.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> A kitten is kinda Nishino..
> 
> Toujou sheep?? , lol


 lol I dunno what I was saying then. What else could you visualize her as?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 7, 2006)

I see her more as a rabbit!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Misuzu would be a mosquito, damn annoying.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 7, 2006)

Toujou as a sheep?.. hmmm maybe, but she isn't stupid  and a rabbit? nah don't think so
Chinami could be a Black widow or a preying mantis too, eating the male like the horrifying creature she is  
Anyway I'm off for tonight, see ya later guys!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Later, Masa. 

Chinami should be anything small and insignificant, like algae.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> I see her more as a rabbit!


 I think Kozue would fit a rabbit more


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't see Toujou as a sheep. I think her and Nishino are hard to place.

I'm off too, night guys.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Cya too, Blue!


----------



## Gene (Jan 7, 2006)

Yo. Just stopping by to say that the guy who posted the spoilers in the Satsuki FC has edited his post and that it is ok to go back in.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 7, 2006)

Alright, thanks for the notice, Tech.  I was beginning to wonder when I could go back lol


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 8, 2006)

I already went back, and skipped his post really fast  (scrolled down, saw a there was a pic, but not what it was about)


----------



## TEK (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, that sucks. I hope no one got spoiled by whoever did that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, I think one person got spoiled. >.>


----------



## TEK (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn, everytime someone posts up a spoiler like that, it always seems like one person is spoiled. Last time when something like this happened, it was genjo who was spoiled. That really stinks.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, it does. Hopefully that won't happen to me though. >.>


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

I still wish I wasn't spoiled.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 8, 2006)

You were spoiled? I thought you knew the ending.


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

I was waiting for Yanime to release their version, but somebody spoiled it for me so I just went ahead and read Lucifer's LQ's.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2006)

So you were spoiled some time ago then? Jee, that womps.


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah. If that guy hadn't spoiled me I wouldn't have read the ending and would still be waiting for Yanime to release the last two volumes. I HATE SPOILERS!


----------



## TEK (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea, I hate spoilers too but it can't be helped, especially with a series this good. People are gonna be dying to talk about it and don't bother checking to see whether or not it's okay to post in here. They just see it's called Ichigo 100% and assume everyone's read it and thus post whatever they felt about it. That's why I think the title should include up to what point is okay to talk about in here, in order to reduce the amount of people who want to post spoilers.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

^Why don't we just ask a mod to edit the title for us then?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Sure just PM a mod to change the title. They did so before with the other Ichigo thread.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok. What should we have the name changed to then?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm, we discussed this some time ago. Something like;

Ichigo 100% - Yanime Release only.

Or maybe state clearly that it's volume 17 abd below discussion, although that might make the name abit too long.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah that should be fine, you might wanna mention chapter number though. 

Ichigo 100% - Yanime releases only (Chapter 152)

or something similar.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, good idea, and maybe Ch. 152 instead of chapter 152 to shorten the length


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

Should I put "Ichigo 100% - Yanime releases Only (Chapter 152)" or should I put "Ichigo 100% - Yanime releases only (Chapter 152 & below)"?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmmm, titles getting way too long now, any way of shortening it?


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll just say Ichigo 100% - Yanime releases Only (Ch. 152)"


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds alright to me, although nothing beats just Ichigo 100% as a thread name


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah but this reduces risk of spoilers so it does beat it!


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, if you want it short you could also say "Ichigo 100% - Vol. 1-17 Discussion". It's shorter than "Ichigo 100% - Yanime Releases Only (Ch. 152)".


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I think that is better.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, that sounds better.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, I sent it. Now all we got to do is wait until he/she replies back. I'm surprised nobody has done this before.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Too lazy....


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

I did this for the other Ichigo thread a few times, dosent take that long, just have to be patient.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2006)

F i x x e z ^^


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Well that was quick! Cheers pek.


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, pek!


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, that was quick, lol. Thanks peK.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for that Pek, now we can live in peace not afraid from spoilers, not that we didn't really already but hey, oro


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

oro? 

Oh yeah, we do realise that when volume 18 comes out which would be soon, we need another name change right? lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol yeah but that should be ok. 

Just to let people know. Me and Lingz decided to give the debates a rest till the website is done. That is our priority after all. 

If anyone wants to help with the website, either come in our IRC channel (details in my sig) Or add me on MSN. Chances are if you go to the IRC channel I will be there, if not I should be there soon. MSN I will try and be on more, but I am definately on late evening (UK time).


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I knew this anyway so la de dar


----------



## Lingz (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah.

*Spoiler*: _About the site_ 




If anyone wants to help us with our future website, purekanjou, then you will be very welcomed to, we are bound to find you a job for you to help us and we would very much appreciate the help.

*Website - Pure Kanjou*

A website revolved around romance animes and mangas.

*What stage we are at?*

Currently ongoing with the banner and thelayout of the website, with different staff apointed to different assignments.

*How to help us?*

We will be having a meeting via MSN messenger, if you are interested in helping out with the site, then either post a post saying you would like to help or add blue to your msn website.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2006)

Just PM me, and ill change it (:


----------



## shyguy0383 (Jan 9, 2006)

wow...that was fast!  I love NF  ...so many helpful and nice people around! Thanks Bluecheese, rep for you for being so helpful!


P.S. This might sound really ignorant of me but...is Ichigo 100% finished?  
Souhaku scans listed it as "finished" so I was just wondering if it is?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

It is finished. But only in English in low quality. So a lot of us only read high quality releases. 

Fast cos it wasn't hard, I'm the owner of the Ichigo 100% FC. There is a big post in there about all things Ichigo.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok heres an interesting discussion? Why does Nishino use male words?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Can you give us an example of what you mean by male words?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Words like boku,omae and ore. I guess most people don't realise that she does.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, well if you only read scanslations, then you probably don't know that then. LOL but I see, I had a feeling those were what you meant. 

Well, maybe she's just comfotable using them.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Has she ever used those terms before she went out with Manaka in the beginning?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 9, 2006)

> Has she ever used those terms before she went out with Manaka in the beginning?


You never read the raws for ichigo huh youko? But yeah shes always used them.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Nope, never.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah shes always used them one of the quirks of her personality, fits her well as you can imagin. Youve seen girls like that before in mangas right youko, its not like its rare or anything, not in mangas anyways. And the society's changing alot in Japan, its becoming les and less gender oriented, like that, I think its a shame though, when I first started learning japanese thats one of the traits i really liked about it, the speach was so personalized.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, yeah, I've heard girls say it naturally now. Currently in my Japanese class, the only "I"s we use are _watashi_ or _boku_, and frankly, I don't like using either one. I much prefer _ore_ or one of those occasionally used words like _wareware_. Ooh, getting kinda off topic at the moment lol.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Continuing off topic but oh well, what exactly is the difference between them all?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 9, 2006)

> Haha, yeah, I've heard girls say it naturally now. Currently in my Japanese class, the only "I"s we use are watashi or boku, and frankly, I don't like using either one. I much prefer ore or one of those occasionally used words like wareware. Ooh, getting kinda off topic at the moment lol


Hahaha, wareware?? Arent we feeling high and mighty? Its okay not much ichigo to talk about at the moment anyway.



> Continuing off topic but oh well, what exactly is the difference between them all?


All of what? the ways to say I?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah what's the diffence between them all.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 9, 2006)

> Yeah what's the diffence between them all.


hahah well its not something your logical self would like, but like i said its just for personalization, and not only that but it expresses your status in comparison to whom your speaking, aswell as like when your  being polite to your granparents or someone over here, you know, you sit up straight, you say thank you, you show more respect. Thats what a lot of these are for, as well as your gender and ect. ect. You get it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol, ok thanks for that. 

Is Nishino the only person in the manga that uses the male words?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 9, 2006)

In Ichigo? uhhh not like I remember but yeah I think so, shes the only one who uses thoses specific words, everyones got a specific way of talking.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, there are _a lot_ more ways to say "I" than you think. 

Hmm, I wouldn't know anyone else in the manga, besides the guys.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmmm, she uses boku? Didnt know about that, only read english scan. I dunnno if it suits her now, maybe "watashi" is abit more suitable, but oh well, Nishino has to be different 

On the other hand, I hope Toujou dosent use boku...that would totally change her image as such, but it kind of suits Satsuki I reckon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha, no way Toujou would use _boku_. She would use very feminine I's like _atashi_.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 10, 2006)

Nahhhh, boku dosent suit her imo, but meh


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Jan 10, 2006)

haha.. dayum
well

[spoiler[*MANAKA DIES*[/spoiler]

OH SHIT MY SPOILER TAGS ARE FECKED!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 10, 2006)

Lol I think some people are hoping that happens.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 10, 2006)

hjkou said:
			
		

> haha.. dayum
> well
> 
> [spoiler[MANAKA DIES[/spoiler]
> ...


Well, if that does really happen, I know someone who's dying... except for Manaka that is.
Hmmm, didn't know Nishino used male "I's", that's odd I think, I thought she was a girl you know *thinks about Pretty Face* aha, that explains it. BTW, Satsuki wouldn't fit saying male "I's" she is far too female to do that! (that sentence sounds odd, but you get what I mean)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah but as they explained, quite a lot of girls say the male version now anyway. But yeah I guess I still find it a little suprising that she does.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol I think some people are hoping that happens.


 Manaka dying? No no, it should be Chinami.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sure Wu would love for Manaka to die.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 10, 2006)

I wonder... would anyone care if Komi died? Or Amachi?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 10, 2006)

> I'm sure Wu would love for Manaka to die.


Oooo you know me too well Blue.



> I wonder... would anyone care if Komi died? Or Amachi?


Ha, not really, I didnt even think komi was a good side character, mangaka coulda thought up a better one then that.


----------



## TEK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea, I think they could've done a better job Komi. But he's still better than Chinami. She should have been killed off in the series. Then this would've been the greatest series of all time. It's still a great series but it would have been infinitely better if she died. ^_^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 11, 2006)

hahaha, why do you guys hate chinami soo much? I never even noticed her when I read the manga, komi irritated me way more.


----------



## TEK (Jan 11, 2006)

Really, when I first read the manga, the only characters that annoyed me were Chinami and Manaka. Manaka doesn't annoy me as much anymore (at least not as much as I used to hate him) but I still hate Chinami. Komi never bothered me too much but he was sort of annoying. I disliked Amachi more than Komi though.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 11, 2006)

haha, yeah but whats so bad about chinami? I hear everybody round here all hating on her, but I never heard a valuble reason, just people saying shes annoying. Like point out a part in the manga that she did something soo irritating


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

What's with all the Manaka hate, you know you love him really


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 11, 2006)

> What's with all the Manaka hate, you know you love him really


Whats with it? Your really not asking that question seriously, I mean i would come up with loads of reasons why, but it seems everybody already hates him anways,

Got to get some sleep talk to yuo guys later.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2006)

Let's just say that we hate Chinami the same reason you hate Manaka.  I can't believe one of my fav seiyuu voiced her though. @_@

Later, Wu.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

> Whats with it? Your really not asking that question seriously, I mean i would come up with loads of reasons why, but it seems everybody already hates him anways,
> 
> Got to get some sleep talk to yuo guys later.



Lol, wasnt asking you, I know whatever I say, you still won't change your mind on Manaka. I've given up on you


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

We hate Chinami cos she is just damn annoying, what has she ever done that hasn't been annoying.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

When she dosent appear in the manga.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2006)

If Chinami's matching number is *666*, that's gotta be a huge hint that Chinami is *EVIL!!!!*


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

No, why should she be evil because of the number 666? It's got nothing to do with evil, not the devil either. other than that she is an egoistic bitch, and we hate her for it.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

666 refers to devil, but I have no idea why


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

Not sure why its refered to that either but Chinami is damn evil, first post from new computer so yey!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Ah cool nice one Sasu, and yeah Chinami is evil.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

why thank you  gotta download IRC again now   bah  well i'll get it done later tonight


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, Lingz and I know the truth behind the 666 thingy now   @Sasu, nice


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

Does the truth actually relate to Chinami in anyway though?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmmmm, she's evil?


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually the evil one is Nero, but lets not get into that     BTW, the truth is she IS evil, but thats not related to the number in anyway


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

well we knew she was evil, i mean she hurt Komi and thats evil, how can you hurt such a comedic genius, well comedic fool but hey


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

comedic genius? come again


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

note comedic fool, because hes hillarious but he doesnt know it, and dont insult Komi, he rocks


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

> note comedic fool



Fool yes, comedic fool? come again?! 



> because hes hillarious but he doesnt know it



Nah, he's not hilarious. We laugh at him, not laugh 'cos of his jokes, so technically, he's not funny, but stupid


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

Comedic Fool basically means we laugh at him so your such a hate lacking tool


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, either way, he's a fool that no one likes (including Chinami)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Komi is a bit of an idiot but he is there for a purpose and can be funny occasionly.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

Well i like him so thats one, Lingz is such a meanie


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmmm, what's the purpose? I can't think of one except for comic relief but yeah, I guess that's a quite good purpose as it is.



> Well i like him so thats one, Lingz is such a meanie ing



All because you lack hatred.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

Lets leave this to msn where we'll see whos lacking in hate mwuahah, but yeh Chinami is evil and must suffer before the manga is done


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

Haha. And guess what our good old masa said about you just now;



			
				Hitman said:
			
		

> <Masahiro> Sasu is a pure Satsuki fan!


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

I'M A WHAT *do not disturb because you might be shot*


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Mohahahaha You have been found out, you are a Satsuki lover! oh, I respect you even more now! 

/Hitman


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Sasu would never do that!


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

Lol, this is funny 

*sits back and watches the show, aka as satsuki tard vs nishino tard*


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

So I joined the FC ages ago when i was young and naive, dont hold it against me, suprised you never noticed, secondly my allegence lies with the goddess Nishino and you better not say otherwise or i will attack you with some Edam


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok, here is the proof of SasuRyu being a Satsuki fan (and a big one to that)

Behold, his signature: 

It clearly says Satsuki FC   (there is also Ichigo 100% FC, but no other ichigirl FC)   (this screenshot was taken minutes before this was posted, as can be seen on the screen in the lower right corner)

And this is his entry message to the FC:

(this screenshot was taken minutes after the other)

Sasu, you are only a member of the Satsuki FC, and you still are put as a Proud member of it in your siggie. You are just to weak to say it to everyone else, you feel the urge to follow the mainstream while not even mentioning Nishino in your sig.

Sasu IS a closet Satsuki fan, CASE CLOSED.   

/masa: detective, hitman and overall hyper guy


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice masa, you pratically aced that post out.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay lets get this straight, it was a moment of weakness, we all make mistakes, and that was the single greatest mistake of my life, i must have been drunk beyond anything


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

pffff, blaming it on getting drunk, you little closet-man


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

well believe what you want, just because deep down you know that your the only Satsuki fan within a 20 billion mile radius


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Being a member of her (Satsukis) FC you should know that I'm not the only one


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

they all do it to keep you happy my friend


----------



## Lingz (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't get what's wrong with Satsuki? Yes, she is not as cool as Nishino (sorry masa) but she's definitely great in her own ways and has some quality features in her.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree to some extent on Lingz's comment.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2006)

VOLUME 18 IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ichigo​_v18[Yanime].zip


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 11, 2006)

Wooooo! nice one Youko


----------



## Gene (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Youko!

Stupid bittorent and their slow download speed...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice one man, now to download!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 153_ 




Hell yeah go Manaka!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 11, 2006)

God you read that quick


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't finished yet, I'm on 159 at the mo


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 11, 2006)

well i meant the first chapter


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _volume 18_ 




Ok Manaka, what the hell are you doing? Treat Nishino right! How can you get with her and then not spend much time with her? She is still going to France then, well that's gonna make the last volume interesting.

Also Toujou, after that last chapter I like her even less. I know Manaka shouldn't fall asleep but it's horribly wrong to take advantage of him like that. Also I know Toujou is a genius, but isn't it a little unrealistic that she has her first novel out? She isn't even at uni yet. 

Masa, you have to accept it, Satsuki has no chance. Sorry man but it's the truth.

Anyway TF and Masa were wrong! They didn't break up and she isn't fat lol. Go Nishino!


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _vol 18_ 



 Amazing volume, the emotion conveyed has reached the potential it always had, i was really impressed as it once again dragged me in and made me feel for the characters, cant wait for volume 19


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2006)

Amazing volume! \(^o^)/

All I have to say for now is...

*Spoiler*: _Volume 18_ 



MANAKA STILL HAS TOUJOU'S BRA!!!!  BWAHAHAHHA!

Serious discussion coming soon


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

I've had this series in storage for like a year now, but I've only begun reading the manga and watching the anime yesterday.

*_is a Satsuki fan_*

Aggressive chicks rule.


----------



## TEK (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah I see Volume 18 has been released. I can't wait to read this in HQ. And I'm glad that you finally started this series PJ. I do not think you will be disappointed. ^_^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 12, 2006)

Hahaha his name is personal jesus, and you guys call him PJ, oh man my pastor would love to hear this. Anyway yeah welcome to ichigo man, and theres a Sastuki FC in the non naruto fcs if you havent joined that yet. But watch out round here since Vol 18 just got realease and theres bound to be hella spoilers for you.


----------



## TEK (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, I already read the LQs so I already know the ending. I never joined the Satsuki FC even though I liked her. She wasn't my favorite but she is still cool. Perhaps I should join...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 12, 2006)

Well she wasnt my favorite character either and I thought she was okay too, but I still didnt join her FC Im already part of too many Ichigo fcs, but then again Im not a FC whor like you are EK lol


----------



## TEK (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol, I know. I've joined so many FC's. I usually try to visit my favorite ones but I can never seem to find the time. So I usually visit the ones in which I'm watching the series of. For example, Mai-Otome, Bleach, Naruto, etc. But yea. If I include all the posts I've accumulated from FC's, my post count would skyrocket. I have 1500 posts in just the Divisions FC and I have 500 in a couple other ones too. Damn, I am a FC whore.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL you're not the only one EK. My posts would go up waay high from FCs if they actually counted.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

Weeee, cool, glad volume 18 came out. I'm sure you all enjoyed it since it's probably one of the best volumes yet, can't wait to discuss with you guys!


----------



## TEK (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup. I can't wait til Volume 19 so we can all finally discuss the entire series together. That way, we won't even have to worry about spoilers. I can't wait. ^_^


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol, best not to think so far ahead, volume 18 only just came out, we ought to give it a few more months XD


Oh...and



			
				Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> *is a Satsuki fan*



Looks like masa has been going around spreading the Satsuki fanboism of him, where the heck are these fanboys coming from?


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

It's just masa in disguise, you should be able to tell by now lingz, are we still using spoilers for volume 18 stuff? Definatly need to talk to you about it though lingzy boy


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

Well Masa is gonna be away till Sunday we could spoil him hmmmmm.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

well thats decided, well keep using spoiler tags, after all 
*Spoiler*: _vol 18_ 



 Satsuki is hardly in this volume ^__^


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

Haha..


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, hardly any Satsuki eh?




Right, a few questions for everyone..

What was your favourite scene in that manga?
Has your hatred towards Toujou increased/decreased?
Did you expect this coming?
And ultimately, who you think Manaka will end up with now?

Remember to use spoiler tags! (I'm not using 'cos I'm just asking questions )


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Right, a few questions for everyone..
> 
> What was your favourite scene in that manga?
> Has your hatred towards Toujou increased/decreased?
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ Answer for Lingz_ 



 M'kay my favourite scene had to be the one where Manaka arrives to tell Nishino he talked to Toujou, when she jumped on him, heart warming stuff

It's kinda worn off a little because she realised what shes done, but then 
again she did try to kiss Manaka while he was asleep so she stays where she is

Nope I can honestly say i didn't see this coming

Its my guess that he'll end up with none of the girls, i'm looking back at the first time he watched that film at Izumikasa thertre (aka B&Q) and Mizusu told us the guy in the film doesn't get any of the girls, i feel abit of foreshadowing, but if i had to choose a girl he would end up with, easy Nishino for the win


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Lacking hatred dude aka SasuRyu_ 






> M'kay my favourite scene had to be the one where Manaka arrives to tell Nishino he talked to Toujou, when she jumped on him, heart warming stuff



Yeah, go Manaka eh? You didnt see that coming as from Volumes 1-17, Manaka has hardly resolved anything related to his complicated relationships, but then he actually manages to turn down Toujou..shocking.
You think anything happened that night when Manaka was at Nishinos house? 



> It's kinda worn off a little because she realised what shes done, but then
> again she did try to kiss Manaka while he was asleep so she stays where she is



Yeah, I guess. Although I can still feel sypathetic towards her actions.



> Its my guess that he'll end up with none of the girls, i'm looking back at the first time he watched that film at Izumikasa thertre (aka B&Q) and Mizusu told us the guy in the film doesn't get any of the girls, i feel abit of foreshadowing, but if i had to choose a girl he would end up with, easy Nishino for the win



You not going to consider that maybe he will pick Toujou or Satsuki?


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ Feel my hatred, oh wait i have none aka Lingz_ 




Well by the looks of Nishino's face it certainly seemed like something happened, but then again Manaka would have been full of it if something did happen

and no i will consider no option, its Nishino or no one, comprende?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _We love hatred_ 





Hmmmmm, I actually think something terrible happened that night (for Nishino) but it wasnt mentioned again so yeah.

I really liked how Manaka said;

"Right now, Nishino's sad face...
...Makes me sadder than Toujou's tears."

Haha, owned!

And yeah, although you say that theres no chance for the other two, maybe that's just you being bias  (I'm sure masa will agree)


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _We love hatred_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ yes we love hatred, shame lingz has none_ 





I thought they had gone further than before and was expecting the next chapter to confirm it but it didn't so i dunno

Toujou = Owned

Of course I am baised but i said i WANT Manaka to end up with Nishino, I THINK he'll end up with no one which is not what i want but what i reckon is coming, so no bias there


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 




Yeah it was amazing how he was unable to pick and then suddenly he picks Nishino and tries to sort things out and stick with her. Not like last time he was with Nishino.

Toujou really has been an idiot at the end of the last two volumes. But at least her confessing improved things with Nishino.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Tetris owns (Volume 18)_ 





You don't feel sympathetic to her at all? She said "Please forgive me god" when she went to kiss him, I know it was wrong but I can still understand her, or just about.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 




It's one thing asking out someone in a relationship. But kissing them without there consent? That is just the most unthoughtful thing she could have possibly done. Manaka didn't want to, I'm sure that's against the law.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 





Hmmm, I guess so. Yeah, you think Satsuki is totally out of the league now?


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ tetris does own and thanks lingz_ 




I agree with blue on the Toujou thing and you know how i feel about Satsuki's chances =]


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 




Satsuki practically said she had given up herself


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 





Masa will be dead happy to read the volume.


----------



## SkriK (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Comments on vol.18_ 




Aw god... im so frustrated right now... allways toujo interfering at the end. I have a feeling that is going to make things bad...

Was it only me who thought things was going to get hot when manaka visited Nishino's house and she said her parents was away?

Do you think Nishino and Manaka's relationship has improved or gotten worse? I think it's improved a lot. It seemed as if it was about to end in the culture festival, but now, it's as good as ever.

I think masa already has accepted that satsuki is out of the game, but still, her appearance wasn't big.
I even said "poor satsuki" in my head at some time while reading...

Weee, so many good colored pages to use.  (Nishino in ch. 161 especially)


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Haha, yeah, it is Toujo inteferring isnt it, but then there always has to be a plot twist or cliff hanger of some kind at the end of the chapter to keep readers reading I guess.
Well I think things DID get hot, I mean, it was exactly obvious but from the look of Nishinos face when she was behind the curtain staring at Manaka leaving, I think something did happen.
Not too sure about Masa accepting that Satsukis out of the game, he was running around like a monkey last night saying how Sasu is a so called "pure Satsuki" fan, which of 'course, is not true.



> (Nishino in ch. 161 especially)



Yeah, this image caught my attention aswel. In fact, I was planning to go ahead to make an avy out of this 

p.s C153 colouring of Nishino is also beutiful!


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 12, 2006)

18 is a pretty sad volume...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Toujo's desperation was heart-wrenching. The ending was so tough to read. It kind of reminds me of SHUFFLE!'s situation with Rin and Kaede. It was still very powerful to me.

Nishino's bomb drop was heavy as well. Can they sustain a long-distance relationship?

I also can't believe that Satsuki has given up on Manaka for awhile. No more ecchi scenes 



I am getting pretty depressed here. I've finished watching SHUFFLE!, read volume 18 of Ichigo, and about half-way through Suzuka. I'm starting to hate the notion of love.. and being in love. Everything is unrequited


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

Hmmm, try watch some comedies Ainsin, I'll reccomend Genshiken 


*Spoiler*: _18_ 




Yes!! Finally someone who feels sympathetic towards Toujou...


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 12, 2006)

I am actually starting to watch Pani Poni Dash now. I need some mindless humour. I've been watching Scrubs in between as well, so I am feeling slightly better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought everyone would feel that way about Toujo. It just wrenched my gut reading the last few chapters of volume 18.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah Pani Poni Dash, is it any good? Looks abit kiddish to me.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yeah, I totally agree with you. Just that the majority seem to have a different opinion, they seem to not like Toujou for her actions. I just understand why they think like that but I think it's hard not to feel sorry for her aswel


----------



## SkriK (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm off to bed, night night! Gonna review the volume when falling asleep.
*looks at the colored nishino-pages once more before shutting down.*

*Spoiler*: _18th volume_ 



i would've felt sympathy for toujo if she just wouldn't have confessed "officially" the moment she did. It was TOO desperate in my opinion, she knew that Nishino and manaka was going out, so...


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Ahh well, the fact is she did, but yeah, it was at the wrong timing, but everyone makes mistakes, and it was one that determined her future between the one she loved and her, It was understandable to me.




Anyhows, night.


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think it the way Manaka replied to Toujo's declaration. He never said he didn't love her either, but said that 'he was going out with Nishino now'... which would mean to me that she still might have a chance. Once again, Manaka is too nice for his own good. He is going to hurt Toujo really badly in my opinion.

I just find it ironic that the least intelligent woman in the series, Satsuki, has realized the fastest that her and Manaka are never going to be more than friends. She could teach the others a few things.





I'm off to bed as well. I've got some books to read... and some movies to watch on TV.

Cheers Lingz!


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Totally agree with you! I think it was a very dramatic scene when Manaka turned down Toujou, I don't know really, it just seemed like Manaka and Toujou were meant to be together throughtout volumes 1-17 (Although I personally like Nishino more) and suddenly, he rejects her, was a pain to read.




Night Ainsin!


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 18 thoughts_ 



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Didn't really like this volume too much. Not enough Satsuki in it. Actually, there was barely any of her at all. However, I did like how Toujo tried to kiss Manaka instead of doing nothing like she usually does. I feel sorry for her. If only she had been this way earlier. At this point I rather see Manaka be with Toujo instead of Nishino.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ vol 18_ 



 there was plenty of Satsuki in this volume 
and you know why I feel no sympathy for Toujou, shes just have a hard time thats all, i'm not heartless i just never have liked Toujou


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 






> i just never have liked Toujou



Might be the reason you don't feel sypathetic towards her my friend 



> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Didn't really like this volume too much. Not enough Satsuki in it.



Lol, well there wasnt much she could do was there?



> At this point I rather see Manaka be with Toujo instead of Nishino.



Why??


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 





			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Why??


- Toujo was his first love.
- Toujo was able to change because of Manaka. 
- Manaka is Toujo's inspiration to write novels. 
- Toujo would probably be with Manaka now if she had made her move earlier.
- Toujo suits Manaka more, IMO. 
I think it was all about the timing with them.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 





> - Toujo was his first love.



First love dosent neccesarily mean anything.



> - Toujo was able to change because of Manaka.



But same for Nishino. Manaka has changed alot due to Nishino.



> - Manaka is Toujo's inspiration to write novels.



Well, okay.



> - Toujo would probably be with Manaka now if she had made her move earlier.



Yeah, I agree with you on this. She would of most likely be with Manaka if she confessed.



> - Toujo suits Manaka more, IMO.



Now I don't agree with this.



> I think it was all about the timing with them.



Indeed...

Sorry for breaking your post up so much, just needed to make it clear which bullet point I was answering to.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL It seems like you guys are creating a little mini debate here.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 12, 2006)

It does? Well you are welcomed to join in, lol. I'm suprised you have very little to say after just finishing the volume.


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> First love dosent neccesarily mean anything.


True, but it would seem more of a fitting ending if he ended up with his first love.


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> But same for Nishino. Manaka has changed alot due to Nishino.


Yeah, I guess you're right.


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Now I don't agree with this.


I guess this is more of an opinion.


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Thanks. I finished the 12 TV episodes last night, so I'll be moving further into the manga soon enough. My impression on the series so far is good, and I'm expecting the manga to be even better.


 Most people can't bare to see the Ichigo 100% anime. I'm surprised you've seen more than one episode on your own free will. o.0


			
				Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> Heh, yes, I did see the Satsuki FC in somebody's sig, so I'll look into that.


I'll be looking forward to seeing you in the Satsuki FC.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _18_ 






			
				Techno Goku said:
			
		

> True, but it would seem more of a fitting ending if he ended up with his first love.


See there I have to really dissagree with you. That kind of attitude brings out overly predictable series that aren't willing to do anything different. I will applaud Ichigo if he ends up with Nishino not just because I like her the best but because they are not just doing the same as every other show.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Most people can't bare to see the Ichigo 100% anime. I'm surprised you've seen more than one episode on your own free will. o.0



Well, I did have 'em in storage and I had nothing else to watch, so I figured, what the hell. I did notice some flaws in the show that fans of the manga would probably detest, and the pacing can be a little overwhelming at times (middle school to 2nd year high school in 6 episodes? Damn!).

But yah, I liked it overall. Maybe it's because I haven't watched any harem series since Love Hina, so I'm more receptive? Who knows.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

It's so bad that members of this thread voted to exclude it from a site we are all building on romance anime and manga.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 12, 2006)

> Well, I did have 'em in storage and I had nothing else to watch, so I figured, what the hell. I did notice some flaws in the show that fans of the manga would probably detest, and the pacing can be a little overwhelming at times (middle school to 2nd year high school in 6 episodes? Damn!).
> 
> But yah, I liked it overall. Maybe it's because I haven't watched any harem series since Love Hina, so I'm more receptive? Who knows.


Yeah me too, in fact thats what motivated me to read the manga, guess cause we saw it first, but really though, Ichigo wasnt such a "great manga" that I thought the anime was far behind. Whatch, now Ill get flamed by every member in here


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think the Ichigo manga is amazing either. But the anime is just terrible.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 12, 2006)

Awwwwww and I was preparing for a flame battle


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2006)

^LOL



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> It does? Well you are welcomed to join in, lol. I'm suprised you have very little to say after just finishing the volume.


 The only thing I had to say was 
*Spoiler*: _18_ 



zOMG! Manaka still has Toujou's BRA?!!! Bwahahhahh Oh he's soo gonna get it last volume. 




I'll try to pick up normal discussions next time that is if we're still talking about it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 12, 2006)

I think if you ask some of the others they may say the same thing. The reason we post here so much is cos there are lots of cool people, not because Ichigo is amazing.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 12, 2006)

> zOMG! Manaka still has Toujou's BRA?!!! Bwahahhahh Oh he's soo gonna get it last volume.


Ahhh thats bastard!  I want It!


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 13, 2006)

Eh... doesn't Yui have it now? She took it home with her.

What the hell does that say about Yui?!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2006)

It means Yui's finding herself. xD


----------



## Lingz (Jan 13, 2006)

Youko said:
			
		

> zOMG! Manaka still has Toujou's BRA?!!! Bwahahhahh Oh he's soo gonna get it last volume.



Haha, right..

The many emotions that the volume conveyed across to you was amazing


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 13, 2006)

Awww, vol 18 is here and I'm not home so i can read it... I will miss all the fun discussion that normally comes after a new release    You can count on that I won't sleep on sunday night, I'll be reading Ichigo so I can talk to ya all next week   (I just noticed the link to vol 18 and then wrote this, I got no idea what you have said = I've not been spoiled in anyway)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't worry man, we all agreed to use spoiler tags till you have read it anyway.

SPOILER NEXT POST DOWN!


----------



## bylr123 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Having just finished the whole series, I think Aya's confession to Manaka was the most touching scene out of everything. I practically choked back a tear on that one. That and the two also had the same numbers for the Love Sanctuary. The second best part was when they realized that Aya couldn't write any good novels without inspiration from Manaka and Manaka couldn't make good films without Aya's scripts. The ending however was quite a cheat.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Man I didn't check but apparently that is from the last volume. The title clearly states only volumes 1-18. Not particularly clever there.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 13, 2006)

^ This thread is for Volumes 1-18 discussiononly. If you want to discuss about Volume 19, then go here.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 13, 2006)

hahaha you guys are halurious when spoilers get posted in here, you guys all run around like hittlers anounced war again. Blues got the giant red text on the top post and the lecture down below, then lingz gotta come in and direct him outta the thread, hahahaha....


----------



## Lingz (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmmm, it's funny? Dunno about that

We're having the website meeting on msn at the mo. btw, just to let you know.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 13, 2006)

And thats whats so funny about it, you all so damn serious...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Errr not really, we just don't want members to be spoiled


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 13, 2006)

Well not like I expected the guys who were running around to think it was funny, I was laughing at you, not with you, after all...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 13, 2006)

Dammit!  Im gone for what.....3 days and i miss a yanime release!!  AHHHhh....
Geez...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup, just got one more left now


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 13, 2006)

Ack!  Cliff hangers!!  *sigh*...my heart will just stop one day from reading manga.....


----------



## Lingz (Jan 13, 2006)

You only have one volume of toture left


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 13, 2006)

Haha, that's quite correct. It's so painful to wait...


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 14, 2006)

OK, I've just finished watching the anime (TV series + 4 OVA + 2 Specials) and, w00t, Misuzu seems to be the only chick who is capable of resisting Manaka's vile charms. I'm gonna start reading more of the manga soon, but someone please tell me that this doesn't change? Misuzu kicks too much ass to be a part of the "We <3 Manaka" harem.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL That's one of the reasons I like Mizuzu. She isn't fooled by Manaka.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 14, 2006)

Lol no Misuzu still has a go at Manaka at every opportunity.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 14, 2006)

Wicked. As much as I like the other girls, Misuzu's character is a damn refreshing change.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 14, 2006)

That's why I like Yui, cos she isn't interested in Manaka that way but they are still friends.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm, DO I smell Misuzu FC Joinage?? ** Points to Banner below**


----------



## TEK (Jan 14, 2006)

Lol, still recruiting for Misuzu, eh Val. Well, she is an awesome character so I can't blame you. ^_^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

Of course, ever see SabakuKyuu's sig? (also, in Val's sig)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 14, 2006)

I know I shouldn't really do this, but we want feedback on the website we are creating. There is a post with a link in the FC, so if people could check it out it would be really cool.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm, looks quite nice.

You guys are probably missing a lot more stuff for the side menu. For now, the colors don't seem to look "alive" apart from the banner. I think it's about above average but still needs some work. Good job, you guys.


----------



## TEK (Jan 14, 2006)

I actually think it looked really good. I really liked the feel of it when I entered it, especially the banner. I can't wait to see the finished product. Overall, nice job and keep up the good work.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, still working on it, thanks for the coments guys. Very much appreciated


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

BTW, is this just for Ichigo 100% or other titles of the same genre as well?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 14, 2006)

No, not just Ichigo. Ichigo is just one out of many other titles for the website. We are also making a few more banners for the website.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

Ah I see. That's a good thing I guess. Can't wait to see more of your banners. ^^


----------



## Lingz (Jan 14, 2006)

Haha, SkriKs doing designs, I'm sure he will do an excellent job on them!

So Youko, you have any ideas for the website we could put forward from what you've seen now?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm, well, I think you guys could use a lot more info but I'm sure you guys have that down lol. Actually, I don't have any real suggestions at the moment but I'll think about them some time later.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 14, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Hmm, looks quite nice.
> 
> You guys are probably missing a lot more stuff for the side menu. For now, the colors don't seem to look "alive" apart from the banner. I think it's about above average but still needs some work. Good job, you guys.


 
Best to talk about this in the FC, but yeah thanks for the input. What you have to remember though is this is only the basic layout. It will look much more alive when we actually have some content to put in it. Obviously "This is a test" isn't the most exciting thing to read.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL Oh I see. Well, it looks great for a start. I hope to see the finished layout soon then. ^_^


----------



## Lingz (Jan 14, 2006)

Lol, well of 'course we would like to complete it asap but it seems like that won't be possible until at least a few months time, plus we all seem to be rather busy so maybe the site will be up and running around easter time, maybe.. (that was more or less a total guestimate)

Anyway, this is so  so it's best if we continue in the FC for future discussion on the website


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

But it is related to Ichigo isn't it? Guestimate? LOL I have a new word to use! 

Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## TEK (Jan 14, 2006)

Guestimate....eh, not a bad word. But I still think the word/phrase you should stick to is "desho desho". ^_^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL, of course, i'm stilling using that. I meant I can use that with other words like "confuzzled" and whatnot XD.



But on a related topic, check out my siggy! XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 14, 2006)

A Chinami fan? No way!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL just like what my sig said, Blue. XD

LMAO, but I think Arch was just playing around, that or drunk. Who knows? What I do know is that he said it, and he can't take it back now.


----------



## TEK (Jan 14, 2006)

haha, wow. I wonder if this is true. We should ask Arch when we see him.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 14, 2006)

Hahaha, funny sig Youko. 

Ang guestimate is a funny word isnt it? It's just estimate but not estimating, but simply guessing.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2006)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> haha, wow. I wonder if this is true. We should ask Arch when we see him.


 I'm sure he was joking, but I can't read sarcasm online unless there's an emoticon that helps lol. He's really just a slave of Nishino, but since he said it, it must be true! 



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Hahaha, funny sig Youko.
> 
> Ang guestimate is a funny word isnt it? It's just estimate but not estimating, but simply guessing.


Thanks, didn't take me long. 

Hmm yeah, "guestimate" is a funny word indeed.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 14, 2006)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Hmm, DO I smell Misuzu FC Joinage?? ** Points to Banner below**



You damn right you do. I want in, dude.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 15, 2006)

Okay, in relation to the website, as you will know we have had two meetings so far and now I've been handed the task of making the agenda for the next meeting, but first a date will have to be set, I was thinking this wednesday but can anyone give me any idea's on what times would be convinient please


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

Wednesday is fine by me, but considering that it will be a schoolday, then I'm guessing that people would have to start leaving around 10-11 UK time so maybe we should have the meeting similar to last meeting, around 5-6PM UK time? I'm fine either way, if it's late or early, but yeah, just considering what would be best for everyone.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah that's fine with me


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok guys what we have decided to do since SkriK can't make Wednesday is to have a meeting about content (researching the series and stuff like that) and then on Friday go back to talking about layout. Is that ok with everyone?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

Fine by me


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 15, 2006)

*I'm back, hear the roar of the Satsuki Fan!*

Beware of this post, it's pretty long and contians things that might count as flames. I blame all grammar errors on my bad enlgish, now move along.
(Blue told me no tags were necessary for vol 18 anymore so here it comes)

Okay, I leave for some days, totally misses all discussion concerning vol 18 AND I see everyone (well, mainly lingz and sasu) is making fun of me in some way or the other (I feel the dagger, it's to the left of my spine, kthanks)
. Oh, and I just LOVE this quote 





			
				Ainsin said:
			
		

> I just find it ironic that the least intelligent woman in the series, Satsuki, has realized the fastest that her and Manaka are never going to be more than friends. She could teach the others a few things.


Lying are we? In about 2 sec it occured to me that Chinami is less intelligent than Satsuki, thats one thats worse than Satsuki that everyone will agree on, I don't care to list others, point proved.


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Not too sure about Masa accepting that Satsukis out of the game..... (doesn't care about the rest)


 Damn straight lingz, one point for you, I won't comment on the other things that follows.
I agree with Techno Goku that there wasn't enough Satsuki in this vol, but what she did proved that she is a great person/friend and not just looks (tells all anti-Satsuki to shut the hell up for the shfiftyfifth time).
Now, disregarding everything and everyone I'll go ahead and say what i thought about vol 18.
Manakas' reaction on Toujous' confession: I don't know what to say, he didn't flat-out tell her he didn't feel the same as her, but he still rejected her. He also used one of the worst reasons ever: "I'm going out with nishino" (or something like that)  I mean, WTF MANAKA! you could have said: I love Nishino, sorry. Or: "I love you too " followed by some rant that he is leaving Nishino. (OR! I'm just playing around with Nishino, I'm going after Satsuki later) to bad the odds for the last one was really low... Also, the first thing I thought about the Nishino pic in the colour pages was "That makes a great stock, someone will be using it soon". The time in Nishinos' house when her parents came home, I don't think anything "special" happened between them or manaka would have his head in the clouds for weeks afterwards.
Oh, someone said Satsuki had given up by now (okay okay, I'm not disregarding everyone) 3 words: YOU ARE WRONG!
Read chapter 155 again if you don't belive me, then come crawling back and beg for forgivness, mkay?
About the christmas chap(s?) I don't know what to say, Manaka screwed up once again (My opinion). 
I think Toujou and Manaka is getting closer again, somehow. I wonder what will happen next vol, he did call her "Nishino" but you never know 
Anyone else than me thinking that Kozue should get together with that guy in cram school? he actually seems like a good guy when he is not overreacting at stuff.

I think thats all for now, wonder if this will spark some fire into the discussion.

/Masahiro, flameshield ready, stubbornly defending his belifes against all infidels.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Fair enough, but I think Satsuki did at least say she could move on from Manaka, which in a sense is a consession.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 15, 2006)

As I said, read the chapter again, look at the 2 last panels with satsuki saying stuff.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

So you still think she has a chance Masa?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

Lol, well that's one way of looking at it, but in a very bias way I must admit. That rant was a total Satsuki fanboy rant


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 15, 2006)

Care to elaborate that Lingz? I don't want to hear "It's just fanboyish rant" tell me WHY it is, so I can explain it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2006)

It was more like a giant rant than a Satsuki fanboyish rant, even if there was some Satsuki here and there. Still funny though.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

> Lying are we? In about 2 sec it occured to me that Chinami is less intelligent than Satsuki, thats one thats worse than Satsuki that everyone will agree on, I don't care to list others, point proved.



When Ainsin said this, he did not take Chinami into consideration. Bear in mind, he is talking about the girls that have a chance with Manaka, namely; Nishino, Toujou, Satsuki, Kozue (?)
Thus Chinami, while being less inteligent compared to Satsuki, was not included in his reply.



> I agree with Techno Goku that there wasn't enough Satsuki in this vol, but what she did proved that she is a great person/friend and not just looks (tells all anti-Satsuki to shut the hell up for the shfiftyfifth time).



Well, that's one way of perspecting it, the other way is that Satsuki is simply drifting away from Manaka and playing more of a minor role.



> Manakas' reaction on Toujous' confession: I don't know what to say, he didn't flat-out tell her he didn't feel the same as her, but he still rejected her. *He also used one of the worst reasons ever: "I'm going out with nishino" *(or something like that) *I mean, WTF MANAKA!* you could have said: I love Nishino, sorry. Or: "I love you too " followed by some rant *that he is leaving Nishino. *(*OR! I'm just playing around with Nishino, I'm going after Satsuki later*) to bad the odds for the last one was really low... Also, the first thing I thought about the Nishino pic in the colour pages was "That makes a great stock, someone will be using it soon". The time in Nishinos' house when her parents came home, I don't think anything "special" happened between them or manaka would have his head in the clouds for weeks afterwards.



All the words in bold show a definite fanboism rant


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 15, 2006)

Fanboy rant, there was more than enough Satsuki in the volume, not enough Nishino (defiant fanboy aswell)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Lol I think this thread should be renamed, Satsuki v Nishino.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2006)

They've got enough spark to make a Satsuki vs. Nishino FC or a poll.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 15, 2006)

not even Satsuki Vs Nishino, Masa vs Sasu, sounds about right


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

I think we have enough Ichigo fc's lol. I mean there really aren't that many of us to need like 9 FC's.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 15, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> When Ainsin said this, he did not take Chinami into consideration. Bear in mind, he is talking about the girls that have a chance with Manaka, namely; Nishino, Toujou, Satsuki, Kozue (?)
> Thus Chinami, while being less inteligent compared to Satsuki, was not included in his reply.


Then he should have said it was just the Main women, and not "the least intelligent woman in the series"  BTW, it should be Yui and not Kozue up there.


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> All the words in bold show a definite fanboism rant


so you didn't bother to bold all the things there that was connected, the only Satsuki fanboyish in there was the part in (   )  and that alone should explain that it was just a wishful thought of mine. Remeber I was talking about Toujou in that paragraph.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Well to be honest she isn't as smart as Yui or Kozue. Because judging by high school entrance exams she is on par with Manaka and he isn't as good as those two.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 15, 2006)

I think Chinami takes least intelligent girl in the series, just because i don' like her


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

> Then he should have said it was just the Main women, and not "the least intelligent woman in the series" BTW, it should be Yui and not Kozue up there.



No it shouldnt my friend.

As I said, it's all the girls that have a chance with Manaka, Yui does not have a chance with Manaka, she is more of a little sister or a friend compared to the others, hence she should not be up there.

And he should have made it clear? Hmmm
It was clear enough for me, so I'll go with he dosent.



> so you didn't bother to bold all the things there that was connected, the only Satsuki fanboyish in there was the part in ( ) and that alone should explain that it was just a wishful thought of mine. Remeber I was talking about Toujou in that paragraph.



I rest my case. 

No point in argueing with you, with the reasons;

1. You don't listen
2. Your arrogant and stubborn
3. You're totally bias
4. You are a satsuki Fanboy


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 15, 2006)

So Lingz givea up because:


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> 1. You don't listen
> 2. Your arrogant and stubborn
> 3. You're totally bias
> 4. You are a satsuki Fanboy


1. I do listen, I just disagree with many things said in here. 
2. I'm stubborn, yes but arrogant? 
3. I'm totally bias on that I don't like Nishino, thats true, I think Satsuki is the best, yes. Thats not more than most ppl in here where most tend to favour Nishino a bit too much (for me atleast)
4. Yeah I am


			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> As I said, it's all the girls that have a chance with Manaka, Yui does not have a chance with Manaka, she is more of a little sister or a friend compared to the others, hence she should not be up there.


Well, she is more Main than Kozue I think, most ppl have said that if she was introduced sooner she would have had a chance, she wasn't so she is a side char by my definition. And well, if you don't agree on Yui, then just use Toujou, Nishino and Satsuki as the main ones, because they are the competing ones.


			
				SasuRyu AKA CSL said:
			
		

> I think Chinami takes least intelligent girl in the series, just because i don' like her


It's not because you don't like her, it's because she is so stupid she can only think about herself, which = she is the least intelligent.

I think I should just shut up from now on, because everyone seems to be irritated at me for having a different opinion and fighting for it.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 15, 2006)

nah i dont think everyones irritated coz of you, i think everyone knows that your not gonna stop liking her and i'm not gonna stop liking Nishino so its a stalemate whatever happens, few comments here and there won't go amis though


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2006)

No you can have a different opinion, of course you can. I am only tired of both sides arguing about who is better when it is so clear they are never gonna agree. Like I said in IRC, I applaud you for being such an avid Satsuki fan.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2006)

No, don't stop now Masa. These conversations are so funny because I can sit back and read all the hilarious arguments you guys have. Plus it kills time too. XD


----------



## Lingz (Jan 15, 2006)

> Well, she is more Main than Kozue I think, most ppl have said that if she was introduced sooner she would have had a chance, she wasn't so she is a side char by my definition. And well, if you don't agree on Yui, then just use Toujou, Nishino and Satsuki as the main ones, because they are the competing ones.



No, I never said that she has a larger role compared to Yui, what I'm saying is that Kozue has more of a chance with Manaka that Yui, simply because Yui is like Manakas sister, this is regarding the fact that if Yui has a bigger role than Kozue or not.


----------



## bylr123 (Jan 15, 2006)

After rereading the volumes, I still can't fathom as to why Manaka likes Tsukasa. His first confession to her was a case of mistaken identity. After middle school, his interactions with her were extremely limited. Up till I think Volume 16?17?, I really thought it was going to be the case between Aya and Satsuki. Having Tsukasa being thrown back into the story really vexes me. The love triangle was good enough plot-wise... why did it have to be a love parallelogram.


----------



## vegitabo (Jan 15, 2006)

bylr123 said:
			
		

> After rereading the volumes, I still can't fathom as to why Manaka likes Tsukasa. His first confession to her was a case of mistaken identity. After middle school, his interactions with her were extremely limited. Up till I think Volume 16?17?, I really thought it was going to be the case between Aya and Satsuki. Having Tsukasa being thrown back into the story really vexes me. The love triangle was good enough plot-wise... why did it have to be a love parallelogram.



did you realize that Nishino has much better dates with manaka than aya did. In aya's dates, both of them barely talked. Nishino is much better for long term relationships. Satsuki has no chance as much as i like her. She lost her chances after she reciece the frame as a gift from manaka even though she tried afterwards.


----------



## Gene (Jan 17, 2006)

vegitabo said:
			
		

> Satsuki has no chance as much as i like her. She lost her chances after she reciece the frame as a gift from manaka even though she tried afterwards.


Satsuki had a chance with Manaka after that point with "Chapter 129 - Just Friends!? Or..." of volume 15 as proof.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 17, 2006)

You might think this a bit harsh. But I don't think Satsuki was ever really given a chance by the mangaka. But that is just my opinion


----------



## Gene (Jan 17, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You might think this a bit harsh. But I don't think Satsuki was ever really given a chance by the mangaka. But that is just my opinion


Not at all. That's what I think too. I think Satsuki would also be a "main contender" if the mangaka would just give her more chances. But lately it seems that she was just put in there to provide fanservice. Which I don't think was the mangaka's first intention. Something must have happened that changed the mangaka's mind.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 17, 2006)

What makes you think she changed her mind?


----------



## Gene (Jan 17, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> What makes you think she changed her mind?


Well at first it seems that the mangaka wanted Satsuki to be one of the "main contenders". And she was setup to be one as well. With stuff like this.

*Chapter 23*

Notice how Manaka starts to heavily sweat while Ookusa is talking.

*Chapter 25*


*Chapter 32*


Then in Chapters 47-48 (Volume 6 I think), Satsuki says she wants to break up him and Toujo up. This comes out as a surprise since she said this in Chapter 25.


The point I think the mangaka decides to remove Satsuki as being a "main contender is volume 6 where Satsuki is contradicting what she said earlier and when Manaka says that he can't return her feelings. From that point on Satsuki and Manaka seem to be getting farther and farther away from each other.
Where also in that volume, Satsuki tries to seduce Manaka into liking her in school. She's removes her clothes and actually tries to go "all the way" with him in school. This seems totally unlike her. Now going back to my earlier post saying Satsuki is now just there for fanservice. And you have other instances too like when they are trapped in the bathhouse together. The mangaka is making her look like a conceited/selfish girl who gets what she wants with her body (which I know Satsuki is not) and only becoming a side character in the manga instead of what she should be.


----------



## Gene (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but the forum would only allow me to post 6/7 pics.

Here's further proof of the fanservice idea. The reason I am putting a spoiler tag on this is because I think these pictures are from the volume 19 extras. There are no actually spoilers, they are just pics. of the characters. You can skip this part if you wish to.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think you guys can see the difference between Satsuki's picture and the rest's.




*Chapter 62*

Now this scene is confusing. Could anyone explain it to me? Because I don't think he is referring to "like" as you would use to just a friend only. It seems more than that.

Now you would think she would have finally gotten a chance to get closer to Manaka when she invited him to the concert in volume 9. I know I did. But the mangaka was actually just playing a trick on us Satsuki fans and instead of Satsuki getting closer, it was Nishino instead.  

That's all I'm going to give for today since I still gotta do my homework and I'm getting pretty tired. Later.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah I see what you mean, that's impressive stuff. You should join one of our debate teams lol.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, very good stuff techno. You are definitely debating material


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 17, 2006)

After seeing some of that, it makes me sad that she most likely will not be chosen.....

In fact, in the start of the manga, i liked her the most.  She would be the exact type of girl i would fall for first in real life.....


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 17, 2006)

In real life, she would be the type of girl I would probably stay clear of lol. Out of the three I would probably end up being friends with Toujou, but I still prefer Nishino.

Oh and hi Val, hope you are well. Do check out the progress on the website in the Ichigo FC.


----------



## Jikes (Jan 18, 2006)

just want to ask a question before I make a huge post, can we openly talk about the ending or do i have to use spoiler tags? and if so how do i use them?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 18, 2006)

This thread is for discussing volumes one through eighteen only. There's a thread elsewhere to talk about the ending, but if you wanna use spoiler tags, just put this in: 

{SPOILER}your spoiler text here{/SPOILER}

Replace the "{ & }" with brackets "[ & ]" instead.


----------



## TEK (Jan 18, 2006)

@Jikes: Actually don't post at all in here about the ending. If you wanna talk about the ending, there's a seperate thread for it. I'll post the link to it and you can discuss the ending there.

Here's the link to the thread where you can discuss the ending freely: 

*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=56079*

I look forward to seeing you there and discussing it with you. ^_^


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 18, 2006)

Guys, it feels good you still want me in here... and Lingz I'm just gonna skip that "debate"/"argument"  since you probably won't get what I mean until we meet and I can explain it much better  

Wow, Techno you are on my debate team, capish (sp?) This thread really needed some Satsuki love  

And props to Jikes for being intelligent and asking first.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha, alright masa, sorry if I got abit agressive


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 18, 2006)

Seems like I missed a good flame war. Sorry that I missed it 

Sorry that I haven't been around much. I've been really busy working on new material for the band, as well as trying to fix up my second PC. I have to start studying again as well. Where am i going to find time to socialize?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Well at least your keeping yourself busy man!


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

Me? On the debate team? lol. Sorry, but I have to decline. I don't really like to get into arguments with other people. I actually try to avoid them. lol
That post there was for Satsuki, so I could set everybody straight that she could have had just as much as a chance as Toujo and Nishino. She had a chance, it's just the mangaka didn't give her one for some reason. She had sooo much potential, yet it was wasted. *sigh*
Besides, that post took a lot of time (an hour and twenty minutes to be precise) and effort. It was really exhausting. I don't think I would be able to do it again.  If only I put that much effort in to school.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Ah shame, you would be good judging by that.


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

I consider that a one-time thing. I doubt I'd be able to pull that off again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Never know till you try....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL maybe you just need some motivation.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 18, 2006)

Techno, just do LOTS of research before the debate, put up things that you are going to bring up and all.. I bet you'd do really good. Hard Work and clicky clicky FTW


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not too sure I'd do well on it, but I'll think about it. Might also depend on what the debate is about.


----------



## Masahiro (Jan 18, 2006)

Blue should PM you the IRC log from tonight, wait maybe he shouldn't... me and my crazy ideas.....


----------



## Jikes (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks everyone for being nice, I asked beforehand as i remember comming across many disguntled people that had been spoiled, I myself was very deligent and avoided any discussion about the series all together as i believe not knowing what happens next was one of the main reasons i liked this manga.

So yeh as i recently finished the series i'll post my thoughts on that other thread.

good luck to those who are still reading and I hope to god it doesn't get spoiled for you, and perhaps maybe when you are finished we can all discuss it together.

peace out


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Cheers man, unfortunatly not everyone thinks like you. I have been spoiled on various parts about 5 times lol. Someone even once sent me a spoiler through a PM. Ah well, I like Ichigo cos there are cool people to discuss with mainly anyway.


----------



## TEK (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea, it's fun to discuss about Ichigo on here. ^_^


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 26, 2006)

This topic has gone very quiet. I'm one sad panda now.

I guess everyone is waiting for YAnime to release volume 19. There isn't that much left to talk about until then.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it's just we have discussed Ichigo so much now that no one can be bothered to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 26, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 26, 2006)

Check out this link:
[dynasty]​_Kashimashi~Girl​_Meets​_Girl~[v02].zip

I'm not too sure how well seeded it is. I suspect the speeds will be slow.

Sorry that I couldn't help out more.

[edit] damn... Lingz beat me... but my link leads to YAnime's HQ version... the choice is yours. [/edit]


----------



## TEK (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, this place has sure quieted down compared to how active it used to be....


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 30, 2006)

Indeed it does. It is understandable though. Nothing to really talk about anymore. I think a lot of topics have been exhausted, while others just seem to aggrevate others.

I wonder how long until Yanime release volume 19. I'm expecting to wait another couple of months. It is there flagship manga, and they seem to work at a slow speed. I'm not bitchin' though, because I appreciate that they're doing this for free.


----------



## TEK (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea, I hope it comes out soon. This release should be quicker than the previous ones since it is a shorter volume.


----------



## dark_himura (Jan 30, 2006)

and now the long wait for the end has begun.. ^_^


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jan 30, 2006)

lol, do you wonder what it'll be like when we actually finish Ichigo %100?  It'll be deserted here.....that'll be sad.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah probably, but I'm sure we will all still talk somewhere else.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm, it's already kinda deserted in here, what would be good is that we all move to another manga thread or something and gather there


----------



## Ainsin (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll never desert this thread totally. As long as there is someone that replies to my posts, I'll keep on coming back.

I've been waiting for so long for the ending of the series, and now that it's nearly here, it's almost surreal. I think I'll depressed once I've finished reading the last chapter.


----------



## TEK (Jan 30, 2006)

That may be the case at first but sadly, this thread will slowly vanish into the dark abysses of the forums. But like Lingz said, we should all find another place to gather and discuss. Like perhaps, maybe we all start a new series that is still ongoing and start a thread about it or join one and discuss that series.


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get volume 19? :[


----------



## Gene (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not sure where you can download it.
But you can read the translated LQ's online here: page


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 31, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you can download it.
> But you can read the translated LQ's online here: page


Why thank ya. n___n


----------



## NRZero (Jan 31, 2006)

I can't wait to read the HQ Vol. 19. I have finished the series but would prefer to have the higher quality pages for the whole manga on my computer.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 31, 2006)

Wouldn't anyone and the difference in quality is huge. Cos one is poor editing and translating. Yanime's is awesome in both aspects.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 31, 2006)

^Yup, plus Yanime gives us some nice extra coloring to boot.


----------



## TEK (Feb 1, 2006)

Yea, but when you're impatient, LQ's are good enough. However, once Yanime releases theirs, I will definitely obtain it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm impatient but I could never read scans that low quality when there are high quality releases about.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

Yup, and this thread is really quiet indeed now...


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

Do you mean volume or chapter? Chapter is one single chapter, where as volume is a compilation of several chapters.


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 1, 2006)

Guess whos back, mwuaha


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

great-o, chairman is back, now when we having next meeting


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 1, 2006)

Considering your first statement I'm not sure I'll tell you ;p, anyway you'll probably be out on one of your little dates ;D


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm, I did see (her) today and I swear she's more of a Toujou every minute, she was in piggy tails todays, zomfg


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Lol Lingz you womeniser. New one each night isn't it?


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 1, 2006)

HAH so its true, our suspicions were correct, thats where you've been these nights


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

O RLY? Nope, not new one each night, I'm all for piggy (that's her new nickname) 



> HAH so its true, our suspicions were correct, thats where you've been these nights



You-lack-hatred. 'Nuff said


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2006)

I thought all this revision for mock exams was suspicious, now we know what he was really up to


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 1, 2006)

I have no hatred said:
			
		

> You-lack-hatred. 'Nuff said


----------



## Lingz (Feb 1, 2006)

Loving this new one


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 1, 2006)

interesting, not quite sure how to respond to that one really


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 1, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Lol Lingz you womeniser. New one each night isn't it?



lol


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 2, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Do you mean volume or chapter? Chapter is one single chapter, where as volume is a compilation of several chapters.


I mean as in volumes. Im currently on like volume 7 or 8. Its awesome ^^


----------



## Gene (Feb 2, 2006)

Yanime has volumes 1-18 in HQ here: Metal Warriors

For volume 19, you can read it online in LQ here: page


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the site people!


----------



## Masahiro (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow... I haven't been on the forum for ages,the thread didn't move more than 1 page... but I still feel I missed out on something. can't put my finger on what though.

Anyway, those who got the link for vol 19, if you read it please post about the end in the other Ichigo thread and not in here, thanks in advance


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Feb 4, 2006)

i started reading this manga yesterday, its preety cool .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome, s_c123. Now hurry and read the whole thing!


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

^That's gonna take him a while.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, for Arch, that took him about the whole day.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 4, 2006)

^That's pretty damn fast. o_o


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, it's Arch. *shrug*


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 4, 2006)

The first time I read it I did it all in one night. Wasn't clever as I had a 9am lecture the morning after.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL Nice one Blue. For me, it took a while. I think it was already at 15 or so volumes that I started. Finished catching up a in just a matter of days. ><


----------



## Hero kun (Feb 5, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> The first time I read it I did it all in one night. Wasn't clever as I had a 9am lecture the morning after.


Wow, you too follow the awsome anime called Hantsuki? Lol, the serie is great... to bad it's only have 6 episode... 3 more episode to go  

The latest volume of Ichigo 100% its sure slow..... Hope the last volume will do better then this


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah it's really really good. I'm following AnimeU's subs so I'm only on episode 2. Why don't you post in the discussion thread Hero? It's here


----------



## TEK (Feb 5, 2006)

What's that anime all about?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 5, 2006)

AnimeNfo said:
			
		

> During the winter, Yuichi was hospitalized due to hepatitis. Randomly he would try to escape from the hospital but would get beat up by the nurse. One day, he happened to meet Rika, a girl of his age, in the next building. He was fascinated by her beauty, but she was very selfish girl. Although she led him by the nose, he began to be attracted by her. However, when Rika told him about her illness, he knew why she acted so selfish; she didn't have long to live.


 
So yeah it's basically about the relationship between the two of them, and Rika coming to terms with the possibility of death and stuff. Even in the first two eps it's had some really good scenes. By far and away the best anime coming out at the mo.


----------



## Ainsin (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty interesting anime. I'm getting sick of the brain-dead anime that is out right now. I need something heart-felt!

I'm enjoying Magikano, which even surprises me. I didn't think I was going to like it, but its pretty entertaining.

*waits for second season of School Rumble*


----------



## Ainsin (Feb 8, 2006)

Just a little update on YAnime's status on the last volume of Ichigo. 



			
				Motoko-chan said:
			
		

> I know we are going to be finishing up Ichigo 100% soon, so any ideas on a project you want us to pick up when we get the staff? It might be helpful to get some input from our audience (although we will decide if we want to or not).
> 
> I also ask that for answering that, you use the forums, as it is a bit easier to discuss things there.



*does a little victory dance*

Though it could mean that they'll only release it in a couple of months T_T

I asked them to do the Hachikuro manga. Seriously, if they do that series, I'll give them some cash via PayPal.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that earlier. I don't think that means a release is iminent though, I'm expecting a little while yet.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 8, 2006)

I know, my manga knowledge is so limited.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 8, 2006)

Might aswel post this here XD

A new Toujou -tag I made;


----------



## TEK (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome. It looks great Lingz.  However, the left side of her face seems a little weird but it still looks really good. ^_^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful, Lingz! The only thing I'd really complain about is that the text is too tiny. Aside from that, it's a magnificent sig.


----------



## Masahiro (Feb 9, 2006)

awesome lingz! It looks really good.

Could you do one for satsuki  ?


----------



## Lingz (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, for you masa, sure XD


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 9, 2006)

oooo, are you taking requests now? lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Lol, good to see you back Val, have been checking your blog every so often.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 9, 2006)

Taking requests? Lol, no, but just making one for masa.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 10, 2006)

arg...hah, my blog is boring.....I mostly keep it for myself.  

One day im gonna teach myself how to REALLY use photoshop cs2.  It's such an awsome program but im just a lazy bum


----------



## Lingz (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe, yeah, it's a great program, and it's fun to use XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah indeed, you just need practice really. I can never be bothered lol.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 15, 2006)

Miss me? 

Just finished v18

Suprised he rejected Aya fast, i thought there would be one of those annoy anime, he confess's and then runs away at full speed. But no...

not much Satsuki in v18, i guess shes totally out the picture now, maybe 1/10 chance compaired to 4/10 Aya and 5/10 Nishino. She admitted to Toujou that she might move on and not just plan to marry him 

I've almost given up hope 

Thought the ending was nice tho


----------



## SkriK (Feb 15, 2006)

No offence riceball, but i haven't missed you, since i haven't seen you posting at all.



> Suprised he rejected Aya fast, i thought there would be one of those annoy anime, he confess's and then runs away at full speed. But no...


Not really sure what you mean with this one.



> not much Satsuki in v18, i guess shes totally out the picture now, maybe 1/10 chance compaired to 4/10 Aya and 5/10 Nishino. She admitted to Toujou that she might move on and not just plan to marry him


Agreed, wasn't much satsuki in this volume, which is kinda sad. Though i don't think she fits with Manaka, she's still a part of the manga.

I didn't like the ending at all, it's too worrying. I've learned how things like this will turn out when misuki gets to control the happenings.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 15, 2006)

My name used to be Bubble, when i last posted here.
You must have missed my Pro Satsuki rants during the middle of the series 



> Not really sure what you mean with this one.



I mean at the end of v17 when Toujou confessed to him, at the begining of v18 he give his answer very fast, they didn't draw it out over the chapter like they normally do in most mangas.


----------



## SkriK (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmmmm, bubble... dont recall it.

Yeah, his answer was very fast. The only thing he could clear out quickly, compared to his answeres to them through the whole thing.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 15, 2006)

SkriK said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, bubble... dont recall it.
> 
> Yeah, his answer was very fast. The only thing he could clear out quickly, compared to his answeres to them through the whole thing.



No sorrys i'm easy to forget  

Looking forward to v19, going to wait for yanime again, they really do a good job


----------



## Masahiro (Feb 15, 2006)

ah, Hi again Bubble, I thought you said you'd leave until the series was finished? anyway it's good to see you here again 

BTW, I might have said it and post pics to prove it before, but Satsuki didn't give up (ok, if I recall correctly, I'm the only one that interpret the pages like that)


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 15, 2006)

Well i Saw yanime had finish v18 and i couldn't resist it 

They should do a Satsuki spin off.


----------



## Ainsin (Feb 15, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Suprised he rejected Aya fast, i thought there would be one of those annoy anime, he confess's and then runs away at full speed. But no...
> 
> not much Satsuki in v18, i guess shes totally out the picture now, maybe 1/10 chance compaired to 4/10 Aya and 5/10 Nishino. She admitted to Toujou that she might move on and not just plan to marry him



Interesting opinion. A couple of 100 pages back, I had the same concept. A lot of people seem to dislike Aya now... since she confessed and is trying to kiss Manaka. You can't really blame her though. Desperation can make you do strange things.

Shouldn't be too long until Yanime will release volume 19. I was kind of hoping they'd release the final volume on Valentines Day... but that didn't happen. Oh well.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow actual Ichigo talk.


----------



## jin9 (Feb 16, 2006)

when is vol19 realeased?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 16, 2006)

When it's done. They are doing it for free, so don't question how long they take.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 16, 2006)

jahaha....I love it when blue says that....it happens at least once every two weeks...


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Lol, yeah well. Someone has to.


----------



## Ainsin (Feb 16, 2006)

You could ignore them... make them feel like they're not wanted.

It's my favourite technique!


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Well that's just rude lol.


----------



## Ainsin (Feb 16, 2006)

I never said it was a *good* method, I just said it was my favourite method.

I suppose responding to idiotic posts does help with the post count. Maybe I should do that as well?


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 17, 2006)

most people do, looking forward to #19, been restraining myself not to look at the lq releases 

Satsuki forever!


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah most people do, but theres an idiot at Yanime's page that keeps asking them when it's coming out. Even after they said the more you ask the slower they will go. Talk about idiotic.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 17, 2006)

i remember some of that from when Anime-one were releasing early naruto episodes, the ammount of people that joined the channels on thursdays and fridays moaning about the subbing speeds was amazing...not like they were offering to help.

Wouldn't make me want to do this for free.

<Cheer for Yanime for sticking with it>


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, they deserve a lot of credit for keeping going despite all the people complaining about releases.


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 17, 2006)

hey. 

just started reading the manga. all i can say is fantastic !

that and (partial spoiler if by some slim chance you havent read through volume 2 like me ) :


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/1442/sa0hf.png




my favourite moment so far (i lost the original scan  )


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I think my fav moment so far is when the towel shrunk.

Or anything to do with Kozue-chan, clearly the best character in the series (tho not as hot as satsuki)


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

You like Kozue best? Why all this stuff about Satsuki then?

Lol that joke about the straw was pretty funny.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 17, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You like Kozue best? Why all this stuff about Satsuki then?
> 
> Lol that joke about the straw was pretty funny.




You miss the 'hot' part 
Kozue is funny, her fantasys are great but not suited for Manaka imho, i liked the interaction between Manaka and satsuki. I liked the way she was so open with her feelings instead of putting them behind a wall like aya-chan does. Nishino is kinda in the middle.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

hey i guess i'm new to this thread. i thought the scene where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 manaka opens satsuki's gift the hideous boxers


 was funny considering the fact that she tried to pawn it off first

also anything with sotomura (forget his first name)  and his ugly cohort (guy with fish lips can't remember his name either) is hilarious.

it's been forever since i read this manga...those days


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol Hiroshi and Komiyama.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol yeah komiyama. that was hilarious when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he hooked up with chinami (is that her name?). i was crackin up when he had the bee stings. i also liked the part where he wanted to hold satsuki's hand and she said she just pee'd and hadn't washed her hands. 



those were some moments.

on a side note does anyone hear discuss love hina?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

I've read Love Hina as you know but have never really discussed it much. Best bet is the Love Hina FC, link is in my sig.

Hiroshi and Komiyama are definately there for comedy value. I think all the funniest moments involve those two, especially Hiroshi I reckon.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah definitely. it kinda scares me when sotomura's tongue comes out though. anytime anyone calls komiyama a dinosaur i laugh. man it seems like everyone here has their favorite female character. i wouldn't be able to choose between satsuki and nishino.

it's a shame no one ever made a good thread for love hina manga. i actually liked that more than ishigo.


----------



## Ishamael (inactive) (Feb 17, 2006)

im pretty sure i read volume 19 a while ago, u want me to post a link or something

i was to lazy to read this thing and found out the reason y u guys are stuck on 18 so dont flame me


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 17, 2006)

Think I got spoiled today, not sure though, if I have been then *cries* oh and hey all xD


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Cos this is a thread for Yanime's releases. Which is only up to v18. Not interested in low quality stuff.

I think Love Hina is definately better than Ichigo, many people in here will agree.

@Sasu
Damn man, how?


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

crap did i do something to spoil it? i'll get on my knees and apologize. i thought everything i posted was from older volumes my bad.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 17, 2006)

No no man you didn't spoil anything I promise you.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 17, 2006)

phew i got a little nervous for sec. so when you guys gonna have another debate? it's been like ages. then again maybe that's why lol. approaching 500th page of the thread how impressive.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 18, 2006)

awww.....everytime a revival comes along I miss it....

Oh well, I was too busy drinking screw drivers.....Sh**.....it's 4:00 AM here... what am I doing?  What happened to the old me?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Debates we had to stop cos everyone on team 1 apart from Lingz dissapeared. If you wanna give it a try I'm sure we could try and arrange one.

@Val
Is that really what happens when you turn 20?


----------



## SasuRyu (Feb 18, 2006)

@nalex, no man it wasnt you, someone has something in their signiture and I have an awful feeling that I havent seen it before, just hope i'm wrong

I'm up for a debate, which reminds me, everyone still up for that meeting tonight?


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, sure that's fine with me. Any chance you can send an e-mail round to people? Also what time?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 18, 2006)

arg...just 5 months ago i was an avid advocate of staying sober and shape...now that I can't box....It's drinkin time!!!  Sadly I claim that it's always my last drink until the next night.....Im trying to quit I promise!!!  Geez, plus I feel sick this mornin..


----------



## SkriK (Feb 18, 2006)

Ooooo! Yo val, long time no see.

Damn sasu, never thought it would happen to you.

Watch  and try to cheer up. (does not work with opera, safest with IE)


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

@valentine theory: haha havin some of grandpop's medicine are we? good luck with the hangover
@blue: man i suck at arguing my points and i always concede to the opposing side. i just love watchin what people have to say. maybe i'd give it a shot one day.


----------



## Masahiro (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahhh... here I go laning (still am) and I miss a lot of posts... why is it always like that?   I wasn't even the first to direct him to the Love Hina FC  (look in my sig... yeah)

BTW, Hi Nalex, didn't see you in here before. Welcome, and I hope you enjoy Ichigo(manga) and that you'll join in any discussion that might start  and don't be afraid of debating, I'm not good at it.., but it's really fun and time flies when debating/watching debates in here.

Guys, sorry I semi-missed the meeting last night, as you know I was playing a tournament on the LAN and could only read some of it. If there was anything important said or decided I'd like someone to mail me a minute like sasu did last time 

@Val, don't go too hard on the alcohol, I've noticed it isn't good for people.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

@nalex
You won't know till you try. It's all in good fun trust me.

@Masa
I'll try and get the minutes sorted today


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

Masa, I missed the meeting as much as you really, but I'll definitely be active for next meeting.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 19, 2006)

@masa:  lol, yah i noticed too, I quit and this time I mean it....i think


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

@ masa: yup i am pretty new here. nice ta meet cha. i used to just drop by this thread and read the posts but i recently figured what the heck i might as well give my two cents.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Good to hear, talking is more fun than just reading.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

> @ masa: yup i am pretty new here. nice ta meet cha. i used to just drop by this thread and read the posts but i recently figured what the heck i might as well give my two cents.



Lol, so you're a regular aswel but have never posted till now? 

Glad to have you in this big discussion thread.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

yup it most certainly is. let's me vent. hey blue ch95 of suzuka's out now


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah cheers man, why is it that quite a few people here read for a while before posting?


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

'Cos there always reckon theres no point in posting maybe? Dunno :3


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

i was just kinda nervous about sounding like a jackass. plus it's kinda intimidating seeing how everyone here has trillions of posts ya know?


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

Trillion of posts?! 

Most of my posts do come from this thread though.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

haha guess i was exaggerating a bit. naw i think people do always have something to say but they're just afraid that it gets overlooked cuz you guys are like veterans of this thread...or something to that nature


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmmm, veterans? 

Well if you do pay attention to this thread, then you would realise that it's always the same people who posts, and it was alot more active a few months ago than now, it's kind of dead now where as it moved a few pages everyday a few months ago, which is kind of a shame, but I guess we've all discussed it too much maybe.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

haha yeah you're right. but the thread's not dead yet, ya just gotta rekindle the flame eh? i'm sure there's plenty to talk about still and if not, you can talk about what you already talked about cuz it's not like you remember everything right? or maybe not.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Lol I doubt I remember everything, but still I think you can only talk about a series like Ichigo so much.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, but 500 pages of Ichigo is fairly impressive I must say


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 19, 2006)

agreed. yay for 500. i guess it does get boring going in circles when talking about stuff though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's quite amazing. Though I could say the same for the Otome thread. It went passed 10,000 posts just some days back.


----------



## Gene (Feb 19, 2006)

We should throw a party or something after this thread hits 10,000 posts.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

Holy shit, went pass 10000 posts already? You people are more nuts than us


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2006)

True, true.... 

9 posts left! Ah, this feels like the end of _Densha Otoko._


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Shhh don't tell Sasu.

We reached 9000 ages ago didnt we?


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sooo going to grab the 10000 post


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Lol we shall see


----------



## Hero kun (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG, are you guys trying to post just to reach post number 10000? No wonder why this thread has so many post


----------



## Lingz (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep we are


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Lol yeah, we don't really care about Ichigo at all


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see it's back up, must have been cos I said we don't care about Ichigo lol.


----------



## Masahiro (Feb 24, 2006)

So the forum is back up and so is our thread! nice nice!


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually I got the 10,000th post.

-EDIT-
Congradulations everybody! We and this thread have reached 10,000. *plays some party music in the bg*


----------



## Lingz (Feb 24, 2006)

You beatches XD I wanted that post, oh well.


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2006)

lol You were close, Lingz. If I didn't have an early dismissal at school today it would have been yours.

And Masa tried to cheat by double-posting but failed. lmao


----------



## Lingz (Feb 24, 2006)

well technically, masa did get the 10000 post.


----------



## nalex43 (Feb 24, 2006)

haha yay it's finally back
too bad though lingz


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2006)

Meh.... I don't trust those numbers. It said 10,000 posts after I posted so I'll just go with that. 



Please don't ruin it for me, Lingz.


----------



## Masahiro (Feb 24, 2006)

For your information it's 10000 replies on your post, the first counts so mine is nr. 10k 

BTW, In war and forumposting everything goes 

EDIT so blue deleted old posts to get it... AARHG!


----------



## Gene (Feb 24, 2006)

But you cheated. 

Oh well. Maybe I'll get the 100,000th post. Though I doubt this thread will get that far.


----------



## Lingz (Feb 24, 2006)

> 100,000th post



You must be kidding me


----------

